#ubuntu-de 2011-01-24
<serenity> mit der Pipette
<serenity> auswählen, shift+mausklick ergibt ein Infofenster in dem der Hexwert steht
<ring2> serenity, danke, shift hat mir gefehlt
<ring2> :)
<serenity> ring2: steht sonst auch im Infofenster zum Werkzeug
<serenity> da gibt es ne checkbox wo man sich das Infofenster autom. anzeiegen lassen kann
<ring2> habs gesehen in der toolbox
<ring2> kleiner haken, große wirkung :)
<derdui> kennt sich jemand von euch mit scp aus? weil ich eine datei kopieren will, allerdings wird der andere rechnername nicht erkannt
<jeiworth_> derdui, was heist nicht erkannt?
<derdui> naja, der sagt bei "derdui@xxx eben dass es den rechner nicht gibt, dabei steht doch in der konsole vom anderen rechener wie der heißt :)
<jeiworth_> kannste pingen?
<ring2> gibt es eine möglichkeit, die history der durchgeführten druckaufträge in cups zu löschen? es muss nicht unbedingt bei jobid 1 anfangen, aber das löschen wäre interessant.
<jeiworth_> ring2, check mal /var/cache/cups/
<ring2> jeiworth_, du meinst die job.cache leeren reicht aus?
<jeiworth_> ring2, sollte eigentlich
<ring2> gab es da nicht eine elegante lösung, um eine datei zu leeren?
<ring2> sowas wie "cat /dev/null > datei"
<jeiworth_> lol inwieweit ist das eleganter als ein rm- f?
<ring2> ich will nicht die datei löschen, sondern sie leeren
<ring2> wenn ich rm nutze, darf ich sie danach wieder erstellen ...
<jeiworth_> hmm sollte eigentlich reichen ein echo"" > datei zu machen
<ring2> ok, echo "" > datei funktioniert ebenso, find ich schicker, da noch kürzer
<jeiworth_> gern geschehn ;)
<ring2> allerdings löst das leeren der job.cache nicht mein problem. nach dem restart von cups ist die datei wieder befüllt mit den jobs :)
<jeiworth_> ha dann müssen wir wohl weitersuchen...
<jeiworth_> ring2, apropos, haste cups vorher gestoppt?
<ring2> nope
<jeiworth_> probiers mal so, cups stoppen, die datei leeren und dann cups wieder starten
<ring2> schon getan, ohne erfolg
<jeiworth_> kk
<agentsoul> Hallo suche für ein Skript einen Timer der beim Start des Skripts ab 0 in Sekunden oder Millisekunden raufzählt und bei dem ich die abgelaufene Zeit ausgeben kann
<ring2> jeiworth_, falls du es jemals machen willst: /var/spool/cups/c* löschen
<jeiworth_> ring2, hatte ich auch schon gesehen, aber das sind doch die installierten drucker, nicht deren cache?
<ring2> das die letzte druckjobs
<ring2> bei mir jobid 66 bis 76
<jeiworth_> ah da schau her
<ring2> jeiworth_, die druckeroptionen befinden sich in /etc/cups/printers.conf
<ring2> jeiworth_, wenn man jetzt noch "PreserveJobFiles No" in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf einträgt kommen sie auch nicht wieder.
<jeiworth_> hehe
<ring2> jetzt ist genug gebastelt für heute ;)
<Orcor> gute Nacht schlaft gut
<rowingmaster> hi weiss zufaellig jemand wie ich festplatten und usb drive symbole vom desktop verbannen kann?
<ring2> rowingmaster, gconf-editor im terminal starten, dann unter apps - nautilus - desktop den haken bei volumes_visible entfernen
<rowingmaster> thx endlich eine freie sicht :)
<ring2> :)
<sash_> bullgard4: sqlite3
<sash_> bullgard4: das ist, nebenbei, das gleiche datenbankformat, das der firefox auch fuer lesezeichen usw. benutzt. fuer den gibts sogar ein addon zum anzeigen und bearbeiten dieser datenbanken. recht interessant, sich das mal anzusehen, imho.
<bullgard4> sash_: Ich habe sqlite3 mit banshee.db aufgerufen. Ein Prompt "sqlite>" erschien. Ich habe "exit <CR>" eingegeben. Ein Prompt "...>" erschien. Wie kann ich diesen Prompt verlassen?
<tm> bullgard4: mit .quit
<tm> bullgard4: mit .help bekommst du eine hilfe angezeigt
<bullgard4> tm: '...> .quit; ...>'
<tm> bullgard4: ich brauche nur ein .quit eingeben, ohne ;
<tm> bullgard4: wenn bei dir ein ...> steht, einfach mal nur ; eingeben und dann .quit
<bullgard4> tm: Wenn ich '.quit' eingebe, dann erscheint derselbe Prompt wieder, und nichts hat sich geändert. Mein Semikolon sollte andeuten, daß ich dann die nächste Zeile protokolliert habe.
<bullgard4> tm: Ah, danke! (Das ';' funktioniert.)
<tm> bullgard4: wenn bei dir ...> steht, nur ein ; semikolon eingeben und <CR> (return) drücken, dann sollte der sqlite> prompt wieder erscheinen...
<tm> ok :)
<webstyler> morgen
<sash_> bullgard4: das semikolon ist nur fuer sql-befehle da, nicht fuer so dinge wie .quit, .help usw. nur bei sowas wie select * from meta; und wenn du das nach so einem befehl (oder bei einem unbekannten) vergisst, kommt der naechste prompt, damit du die abfrage beenden oder fortsetzen kannst. so kannst du mehrzeilige befehle absetzen, ohne die uebersicht zu verlieren.
<bullgard4> sash_: Danke für Deine Hilfe. In meinem Fall hat aber das Eingeben von  '; <CR>' mich aus dem Prompt '...> ;' befreit (wie es mir <tm> geraten hatte). 
<richyw> hey möchte mein ubuntu löschen und danach nochmal installieren. Dazu muss ich doch mit cd starten "/" formatieren und einfach neu installieren. ist das richtig?
<LetoThe2nd> richyw: brauchst du gar nicht von hand, der installer formatiert / sowieso.
<LetoThe2nd> richyw: einfach cd booten und wie gewohnt installieren also.
<brot> jo, du kannst einfach während dem installieren wenn er dich mit den partitionen fragt dein jetziges / löschen und ihm sagen er soll sich den freien speicherplatz nehmen
<richyw> ok, wo genau werden eigentlich die ganzen pakete hin installiert? landen die auch auf der "/" partition?
<brot> richyw: die pakete haben viele dateien, die je nach typ in /usr/lib und /usr/bin und tausende weitere ordner landen :)
<brot> also solange du die ordner nicht auf eigenen partitionen hast, landen sie auf der / partition
<richyw> also ich wollte mit der formatierung von "/" auch erreichen das ich keine Pakete mehr installiert habe, die einstellungen können bleiben. also ich möchte ein sauberes system haben bei dem ich dann von vorne alles installieren muss
<koegs> liegt dein home auf / ?
<tm> koegs: der is schon wech :P
<koegs> hmk, danke tm
<Frickelpit> hihi
<reberboot> emm ich hatte gerade folgendes problem: Virtual box windows isntalliert und denm mauszeiger darin gefangen, kam dann aber nicht mehr raus aus der VB mit dem zeiger
<Frickelpit> rechte strg-taste drücken
<reberboot> schon klar aber das ging nicht
<reberboot> ichhab die gedrückt und versucht den cursor rauszuziehen oder draußen oirgendwohin zu klicken aber außerhalb der VB war er nicht sichtbar
<Blindie> moin
<Blindie> mit welchem befehl kann ich nochmal änderungen in der apt.conf aktualisieren?
<brot> moin Blindie
<Frickelpit> Blindie: welche änderungen?
<Blindie> z.B. proxy einstellungen
<Frickelpit> sollte eigentlich ein apt-get update reichen, damit liest du die quellen neu ein
<Blindie> aso ok
<Blindie> W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  407  Proxy Authentication Required ( Der ISA Server erfordert Autorisierung, um die Anfrage durchf�hren zu k�nnen. Der Zugriff auf den Webproxydienst wird verweigert.  )
<shetlandpony> Blindie's url: http://tinyurl.com/5smahty
<Blindie> menno
<Blindie> ich hasse es
<Blindie> #was das shetlandpony?
<Frickelpit> ,bot? Blindie
<shetlandpony> Blindie: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Blindie> lol
<Blindie> XD
<reberboot> frage virtualbox: laut dem wikiartikel soll ich die datei /etc/udev/rules.d/10-vboxdrv.rules ändern aber was dort stehen soll laut wiki steht da nicht...
<reberboot> geht um usbgeräte für die VB verfügbar machen
<reberboot> hat jemand erfahrung ob des mit eternen soundkarten klappt?
<reberboot> *externen natürlich
<jan77> reberboot: ich habe mit der alten version mein usb-ir-stick auf diese weise benutzt
<reberboot> usb ir?
<jan77> infrarot
<k1l> reberboot: welche version von vb nutzt du denn? die freie oder die andere?
<reberboot> die andere
<reberboot> die puelt oder so ähnlich, nicht die osd
<jan77> ich glaube aber ich habe meinen user einfach in die vbox-gruppe gesteckt und dann ging's schon
<koegs> die vbox-rules sind dafür da ein gerät beim einstecken schon an virtualbox durchzureichen, oder?
<k1l> ist der nutzer denn in der gruppe vboxusers?
<reberboot> koegs: ja klar darum ghet es mir
<reberboot> k1? welcher nutzer
<k1l> dein user
<Hansi_> hi
<Hansi_> könnt ihr mir sagen, was bei nem iwlist -s output die beiden zeilen  wme_ie=... und ath_ie=... bedeuten?
<reberboot> emm keine ahnung, grad mit sudo adduser meinuser vboxusers versucht dann meint er nur die grupe existiert bereits...???
<k1l> ,virtualbox? reberboot 
<shetlandpony> reberboot, VirtualBox ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> reberboot: dort unter problemlösungen mal bei usb schauen
<reberboot> ok danke
<reberboot> exit
<reberboot> sry falsches fenster
<RichyW> Hey habe eben Ubuntu neu installiert, was muss ich machen das meine alte /home partition wieder als /home erkannt wird
<Frickelpit> sie als /home in die fstab eintragen
<Frickelpit> ,fstab? RichyW
<shetlandpony> RichyW, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<RichyW> gibts denn kein programm mit dem man das ganz einfach machen kann?
<LetoThe2nd> nano, joe, vim, gedit, kate, ... what ever.
<Hansi_> könnt ihr mir sagen, was bei nem iwlist -s output die beiden zeilen  wme_ie=... und ath_ie=... bedeuten?
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: das is trotzdem nicht ganz einfach .. du musst verhältnismäßig bleiben
<LetoThe2nd> du hättest es auch gleich bei der installation eingeben können.
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: bei der installation auswählen, welche partition /home werden soll geht sogar per klickibunti... hat er halt da gepennt. :P
<dAnjou> hat er halt, und jetzt geht es nicht mehr "ganz einfach"
<LetoThe2nd> tja.
<RichyW> hey gibts denn ein programm mit dem ich partitionen einängen kann? manuell mit fstab bekomme ich nicht hin
<BuZZ-T> RichyW: mount
<bullgard4> RichyW: Disk Mounter (applet)
<RichyW> kann man da auch dauerhaft mounten lassen
<LetoThe2nd> BuZZ-T: aber nicht klickibunti und automatisch beim start.
<BuZZ-T> RichyW: dauerhaft geht über die fstab. Was genau bekommst du denn nicht hin?
<LetoThe2nd> RichyW: beschreibe vielleicht mal, was du denn exakt nicht hinkriegst, und leg deine fstab auf ein pastebin. dann hilft viellcieht auch wer. aber mit wiederholten fragen nach nem bunten programm dafür seh ich mal so richtig dunkelschwarz.
<BuZZ-T> du musst nur in die Datei eine Zeile für deine Partition eintragen, dann wird die Partition natürlich noch nicht automatisch gemounted, das musst du noch explizit sagen
<BuZZ-T> oder neustarten, da wird die natürlich auch ausgelesen
<RichyW> möchte meine alte /home partition automatisch einbinden lassen, habe aber keine ahnung was ich da in die zeile eingeben muss ist sda5
<BuZZ-T> RichyW: hast du die Wiki Seite gelesen, da wird das erklärt
<LetoThe2nd> RichyW: prinzipiell was in der art von "/dev/sda5 /home           $DEINDATEISYSTEEM    defaults        0       2"
<LetoThe2nd> RichyW: und ich sagte es vorher auch schon - im installer kann man das alles wunderbar zusammenklicken.
<RichyW> ja habe ich, aber ich habe schiss da was falsch zu machen
<LetoThe2nd> RichyW: warum? wenn du backups hast, völlig unbegründet. wenn du keine hast, sind deine daten ohnehin offensichtlich unwichtig.
<RichyW> hast ja irgendwie recht, aber naja werd es jetzt mal riskieren
<sulumar> Hi
<sulumar> Kennt sich jemand mit alsa aus? Ich bräuchte hilfe mit dem Ton.
<k1l> ,wf? sulumar 
<shetlandpony> sulumar: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<k1l> ,soundprobleme? schau aber erst hier mal rein sulumar 
<shetlandpony> schau aber erst hier mal rein sulumar, Soundprobleme ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme - Weitere Infos im query ...
<sulumar> thx
<sulumar> ich schau mir den artikel jetzt mal an
<dennda> Ich hab mit ssh -D 8081 user@host nen SSH tunnel aufgebaut und will jetzt meinen browser traffic darueber leiten. Ich hab das in Firefox, Chrome und in den GNOME settings eingestellt, aber irgendwie laedt er da nichts. Als host hab ich localhost und als port eben 8081 angegeben
<dennda> Unter OSX geht das auch so, nur unter Ubuntu nicht
<dennda> Woran liegt das?
<dennda> got it
<Styx> dennda: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ssh#SSH-Tunnel
<dennda> loesung: nur als socks proxy eintragen, rest freilassen
<Styx> was war die Lösung?
<Styx> ok
<reberboot> schon wieder frage zu virtualbox: Hab jetzt versucht 2 soundkarten anzuschließen, die tauchen dann auch bei geräte in der VB auf aber wenn ich die cdspieler dann aktivieren will geht des fenster zu und er sagt nur abgebrochen
<reberboot>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  00:01:15.609 VUSB: attached '0000000001e7b500[proxy 154e:5007]' to port 1 00:01:15.620 OHCI: USB Operational <-letzter log
<reberboot> http://www.nopaste.nl/?paste=2022 kompoletter log
<reberboot> ich depp, hatte verrafft die usb2.0 unterstützung zu installieren jetzt erkennt er sie
<pr0b0t> moin
<reberboot> nachdem ich jetzt den ganzen VBwikiartikel gelesen habe und nicht rausfinden konnte wie ich den nicewertruntersetzenkönnte von dem prozess weil ich den prozess nicht finde
<stede> hat jemand eine funktionierende xtsartup zur benutzung mit tightvncserver zur hand die funktioniert (ohne keymap bug?)
<reberboot> frage ich hier einfach mal: VB hängt sich momentan auf und reagiert nicht mehr, in dem gastOS ist die cpuauslastung auf 100 prozent aber die benutzt nur 1 kernel, wieso nicht den 2.?
<brot> reberboot: frag das gastos
<tm> reberboot: weil du die zweite cpu nicht eingestellt hast? ;)
<reberboot> ich hab nix eingestellt bezügl. der cpu wüsste nichtmal wo;brot: wen soll ich fragen?
<brot> bzw wenn im gastOS nur ein kern sichtbar ist, hast du entweder smp nicht aktiviert in VB, oder keine vt-x bzw smv unterstützung
<reberboot> ??????ich komm nich tmit
<reberboot> smp? gastOS is windowsxp
<k1l> reberboot: dort, wo du die vm in virtualbox auswählst kannst du rechts auch sachen für die vm einstellen
<brot> reberboot: smp ist in der wikipedia wunderbar erklärt.
<reberboot> ja da is bei beschleuniogung vt-x und amtv oder so
<tm> ,vbox? reberboot 
<shetlandpony> Sorry tm, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber vbox
<reberboot> ich les grad
<reberboot> musst virtualbox schreiben für das pferd aber ich hab den artikel durch
<tm> na perfekt :)
<reberboot> ja ne eben in dem artikel steht da nix zu, aber ich les mal den smp
<reberboot> wenn oin den einstellungen von VB steht bei beschleunigung: vtx/AMD-V nested, was heißt das?
<reberboot> muss ich in der VB auch die treiber installieren? Weil der ton autoofthebox ging dachte ich vllt nicht
<tm> reberboot: schaust mal hier: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86_virtualization was vt-x/AMD-V ist :)
<reberboot> thx
<reberboot> tm: Jetzt bin ich soweit dass ichw eis dass e snicht funktioniert, vielen dank ich habe gewissheit es versucht zu haben
<tm> reberboot: sehr schön :)
<reberboot> ich versuchte traktor (djsoftware) mit 2 externen soundkarten zum laufen zu bringen und es geht nicht, ichj glaub ich bräuchte von alles ressourcen das doppelte um es latenzfrei zu emulieren
<k1l> reberboot: der ganze aufwand für ne djsoftware. ahje. schau dir mal wine an. und ausserdem gibts auch zig djsoftwares für linux. (und auch rt-kernel etc)
<maxxies> hat von euch jemand ein aktuelles kernel paket für das LTS release?
<k1l> maxxies: wie meinen?
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: wenn man damit umgehen kann ist traktor schon was feines. kommt aber in der _offiziellen_, anständigen version auch mit nem passenden audiointerface. und wer das kaufen kann, kann sich auch ne windows lizenz leisten :P
<prophy> 2.6.37 maxxies? wofür brauchstn das?
<maxxies> ich hätte gerne einen 2.6.37 kernel auf meinem LTS
<maxxies> aber ich bin zu fault das paket selbst zu bauen
<prophy> was ist denn der normale kernel auf dem LTS?
<LetoThe2nd> maxxies: warum nicht gleich .38rc? ist noch viel mehr 1337 :P
<maxxies> auf dem LTS ist noch ein 2.6.32 
<k1l> 2.6.32 ist imho aktuell im lts
<maxxies> LetoThe2nd: im elite gehts überhaupt nicht
<maxxies> im/um
<prophy> wofür brauchstn den? neuen treiber oder sowas?
<maxxies> ja, treiber und features
<maxxies> aber wie gesagt bin ich zu faul das paket selbst zu bauen
<maxxies> was könnte ich stattdessen tun? ein paket von der ubuntu beta nehmen?
<Fuchs> ein ppa nehmen
<maxxies> braucht dann sicher aktuelleres udev, etc.
<LetoThe2nd> maxxies: lesen. buzzword: "mainline-kernel"
<Fuchs> gibt es fuer Kernel extra. 
<jokrebel> .oO( warum will man die Stabilität der LTS-Version so vernichten? Da kann man dann gelich auf 10.10 upgraden IMHO)
<maxxies> Fuchs: haste eventuell einen link zur hand?
<Fuchs> einfach auf eigene Gefahr, also wenn etwas zu Bruch geht ...
<Fuchs> maxxies: www.google.ch
<maxxies> wie hilfsbereit heute wieder die leute sind ... scheiß montags syndrom
<k1l> maxxies: srx, dass hier gebastel nicht supportet wird. grade wenn du zu faul bist
<LetoThe2nd> (wenn jemand kenrlversionsg**l ist, sollte er zumindest imstande sein, google mit buzzwords zu füttern... na dann halt nicht)
<jokrebel> maxxies: na wenn Du schon 2 mal erwähnst dass Du zu _faul_ dazu bist, brauchst Dich nicht wundern.
<prophy> maxxies, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mainline-Kernel
<maxxies> "Es gibt keine Restricted-Modules", naja schade...
<prophy> ja nen bisle was tun müsstest du dafür schon^^
<maxxies> wenn das nächste release noch 3 monate braucht und das vorige bereits 3-4 monate alt ist, dann hmmm... mal sehen was ich tun werde.
<maxxies> die security fixes die automatisch eintrudeln sind nicht zu verachten
<Fuchs> maxxies: ein Teil davon wird sicher zurueckportiert. Es gibt bei Ubuntu innerhalb eines Releasezyklus nunmal keine Versionsupdates. 
<Fuchs> wenn man das will, dann muss man entweder selber Hand anlegen, oder eine andere Distribution waehlen
<maxxies> ja, das ist im prinzip schon klar
<maxxies> hatte allerdings gehofft dass es genügend leute wie mich gibt die schon die arbeit erledigt haben :D
<Flyingmana> leute die zu faul sind die arbeit zu erledigen?
<Fuchs> ist ja nun gut. 
<maxxies> immer diese feindseligkeiten, das tut der community nicht gut
<Fuchs> ich sagte es sei nun gut. Und ich meine es. 
<maxxies> teil des konzeptes von "sharing" ist nunmal, dass andere von der arbeit profitieren
<maxxies> Fuchs: und bevormunde mich bitte nicht solange ich nicht gegen regeln verstoße
<Fuchs> maxxies: Du verstoesst gerade gegen die Regeln.  Bitte diskutiert das im OT Kanal, wenn ihr es diskutieren wollt. 
<maxxies> Fuchs: nenne mal die regel, bitte.
<maxxies> was zum  henker ist OT an dem wunsch nach einem aktuelleren kernel?
<Fuchs> die Diskussion aktuell ist OT, und die Regeln waeren erstens das Topic und zweitens  "Befolge die Anweisungen der OPs - nimm Verwarnungen ernst." die. 
<maxxies> Fuchs: wieviel bist du jünger als 35 jahre um so ein affiges verhalten gegenüber mir an den tag zu legen?
<brot> Fuchs: sicher dass der ban nicht auch unschuldige trifft?
<brot> "max" is denk ich nicht so unüblich
<Fuchs> brot: -> #ubuntu-de-op 
<soulrebel> hello linux lovers :)
<brot> ,en? soulrebel
<shetlandpony> Sorry brot, ich weiss nichts ueber en, ich verbinde aber 1255 Dinge mit en. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche en' zum suchen nach Informationen
<Frickelpit> brot: du meinst ,german? ;)
<brot> hach das ging doch immer auch mit den 2 buchstabencodes.
<brot> ,german? soulrebel
<shetlandpony> soulrebel: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<soulrebel> ja meine deutshc auch gut seine ... sorry :)
<ring1> wenn ich einen domainnamen zuweisen möchte, welches tool nutze ich dann? dnsdomainname, domainname, nisdomainname oder ypdomainname?
<tm> ring1: vi /etc/hosts kannst aber gedit nehmen, mit sudo :)
<soulrebel> auch anfänger sollten vim benutzen ... für eine bessere zukunft! 
<ring1> tm, in hosts weise ich doch nur rechnernamen zu und keine domainen? außderdem wenn grafisch dann gksu ;)
<tm> ring1: ich weiss nicht was du vorhast, ich kann auch domains in die hosts setzen ;) 127.0.0.1 gutwas.de ;)
<ring1> tm, 127.0.0.1 ist doch immer localhost?
<BuZZ-T> ring1: so stehts bei mir in der /etc/hosts (als Beispiel): 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost
<tm> ring1: ich kann doch localhost einen "hübscheren" namen geben, schau mal deine frage oben an, was möchtest du da für eine antwort drauf haben? 
<koegs> wie kann ich auf der commandozeile den video+audio-codec einer video-datei anzeigen lassen?
<ring1> tm, ich wollte wissen, welches tool ich zum zuweisen von domainen nutze, da es vier verschiedene gibt. keinesfalls wollte ich localhost einen hübscheren namen geben ... die antwort von BuZZ-T sagt mir da schon mehr
<tm> koegs: versuchs mal mit file (aber ohne gewehr)
<tm> ring1: localhost war da nur ein example ;)
<ring1> koegs, probier mal mediainfo. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MediaInfo
<koegs> tm: file sagt auch schon viel, auch ohne das ich das gewehr rausgeholt habe
<tm> koegs: prima :)
<koegs> ring1: auch dir danke
<ring1> koegs, bitte, hab ich letztens selbst gesucht
<koegs> hm, anscheinend kommt der hw-player mit der bitrate des MP3-Streams nicht zurecht, jetzt muss ich was suchen zum konvertieren per CLI
<GreenmanX> hi
<duelle> Hallo, wie kann ich genau herausfinden, welcher alsa-treiber zu meiner Soundkarte passt?
<duelle> Oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Treiberinstallation, die man manuell gemacht hat wieder rückgängig zu machen?
<prophy> das kommt drauf an, hast du ein kernelmodul kompiliert duelle?
<BuZZ-T> duelle: Anweisungen unter der Überschrift folgen und Soundkarte suchen: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.cgi
<duelle> prophy: Ich glaube nicht ... habe ein alsa-driver-Paket von realtek geladen .. doch befürchte dass es der falsche treiber war :( .
<prophy> wenn es ein deb paket war kannst du es wieder deinstallieren
<duelle> Nein war es leider nicht... war ein source-paket mit einem installations-skript
<prophy> das ist dann ne lustigere angelegenheit
<duelle> BuZZ-T: Laut der webseite müsste ich den snd-hda-intel verwenden
<duelle> prophy: Ich habe auch versucht (nach diversen Anleitungen) alles wieder rauszuwerfen (purge) und wieder zu installieren - aber es tut sich nichts und die Karte wird nicht mehr erkannt
<prophy> sie wurde vorher aber erkannt?
<duelle> Vorher lief sie eigtl. out of the box ... 
<prophy> und warum hast du dann einen treiber installiert?
<duelle> Weil ich gelesen hatte, dass es damit noch zusätzliche Möglichkeiten gäbe, die Aus/Eingänge zu konfigurieren... naja .. und im alsamixer stand realtek acl888 und hatte dann eben den treiber dazu geladen und isntalliert - was dann wohl falsch war
<duelle> jetzt gehen alsamixer und co nicht mehr ... weil die treiber scheinbar nicht richtig kompilieren bzw. nicht richtig installiert wurden (afaik)
<duelle> Wäre es jetzt ratsam alsa manuell zu installieren (Sourcen laden - richtigen treiber wählen, installieren) oder eher über synaptic (oder apt)
<prophy> ich nehme an, dass die realtek geschichte versucht hat ein kernelmodul zu installieren und dabei das vorhandene überschrieben hat
<prophy> vll funktioniert es
<duelle> Woran genau erkenne ich, ob das script ein kernelmodul installieren wollte oder "ganz normal"?
<jokrebel> Schwierige Spekulationen solange wir nicht wissen _was_ Du _wie_ gemacht hast.
<prophy> ja
<duelle> Ich habe das Paket von der Realtek seite geladen - welches eine alsa-source enthielt + ein Installations-skript
<duelle> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399725/ das ist die Readme dazu
<duelle> Falls es was hilft kann ich auch das installationsskript pasten
<duelle> Als dann aber tonmäßig garnichts mehr ging habe ich nach einer ubuntu-users-anleitung mit purge alsa deinstalliert und wieder installiert (trotzdem keine soundkarte mehr gefunden worden)
<GreenmanX> hat jemand von euch den calendarserver in betrieb?
<linuxuser1> Hallo!
<mgolisch> GreenmanX: was fuern ding?
<mgolisch> dieses apple ding?
<duelle> jokrebel: Braucht ihr noch weitere Infos?
<jokrebel> duelle: Theoretisch könnte/sollte so ein Makefile auch ein uninstall/remove haben. 
<duelle> Ich glaube, dass das install-skript nicht mal sauber durchgelaufen ist ... denn als ich es danach nochmal manuell versucht habe stieg er schon beim make aus
<zeroc_> hallo
<canone5612> Guten Tag. ich habe ubuntu 10.04. meine kabellose mouse (speedlink sl-6375-ssv) funktioniert nicht mehr
<duelle> jokrebel: Nur scheinen jetzt einige binaries weg oder an der falschen stelle zu liegen - denn alsamixer wird z.b. garnicht mehr gefunden. Was wäre jetzt am taktisch klügsten? Kann man es irgendwie erzwingen, dass alle einstellungen zurückgesetzt werden und er versucht die neu zu erkennen (wie scheinbar am anfang als es out of the box lief) ?
<canone5612> wird nicht mehr erkannt^
<canone5612> beim auspacken und neu installieren lief alles tadellos. aber jetzt nach meinem umzug wird sie nicht mehr erkannt...grml
<zeroc_> ich habe folgendes problem: dpkg-reconfigure console-setup funktiniert temporär. nach nem neustart sind alle einstellungen verloren. kennt jmd das problem 
<elmargol> Jemand einen vorschlag für eine scannlösung die mehrseitig und beidseitig scannen kann? Kann auch ein multifunktionsteil sein. Preislich irgendwo unter 450€
<duelle> reboot - brb
<jokrebel> duelle: Auf der Alsa-Projekt-Seite steht dass viele Infos auch im INSTALL-file im driver-direktory zu finden sind.
<duelle> jokrebel: Hast du noch eine Idee? sonst muss ich nochmal etwas rumprobieren
<linuxuser1> HP Multifunktions-Drucker laufen unter Ubuntu, siehe auch: HPLIP Toolbox
<jokrebel> duelle: Auf der Alsa-Projekt-Seite steht dass viele Infos auch im INSTALL-file im driver-direktory zu finden sind.
<duelle> jokrebel: Vielleicht lade ich einfach mal aktuelle Treiber von der projekt-seite und installiere das dann aus den sourcen - vielleicht läuft das ja durch
<jokrebel> duelle: Ich mache um solche Am-System-Vor-Installtionen einen _sehr_ großen Bogen, weshalb ich nicht viel Erfahrung damit habe.
<duelle> jokrebel: Mag ich eigtl auch nicht so gern - aber mir fällt im Moment zumindest nichts besseres ein :(
<duelle> Würde am liebsten einfach alles wieder auf "automatische Erkennung" umstellen  -aber habe keine Ahnung wie :(
<canone5612> wenn ich lsusb eingebe wird mir ja die mouse angezeigt; aber ich kann sie irgendwie nicht aktivieren
<k1l> canone5612: mouse abstecken kurz warten und wieder einstecken. dann dmesg angucken, was da abläuft
<jokrebel> duelle: boote doch mal mit einem älteren Kernel und installier dann den aktuellen neu. IIRC könnte das helfen <hoff> .... @all - Bitte korrigieren falls ich irre
<duelle_> jokrebel: Ich sehe gerade dass ein realtek-codec-modul geladen ist ... aber ich weiß nicht inwiefern das das Erkennen meiner soundkarte beeinträchtigt ..
<canone5612> k1l: Danke. worauf muss ich da achten  
<k1l> nopaste mal die letzten angaben
<k1l> ,nopaste? canone5612 
<shetlandpony> canone5612: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<canone5612> usb disconnect...wie kann ich das ändern
<canone5612> k1l:^
<k1l> canone5612: zeig mitte mal die letzten 10-20 zeilen in nem paste. 
<k1l> canone5612: kann sein, dass das vom rausziehen kommt
<koegs> < fn'canone5612> usb disconnect...wie kann ich das ändern <- wieder einstecken
<canone5612> k1l: ich darf ja nur 3 zeilen
<k1l> ,nopasten? canone5612 
<shetlandpony> canone5612: Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest. Klicke dann "Absenden". Die Seite wird neu laden und eine andere URL haben. Ueber diese URL ist mein Paste dann fuer andere erreichbar, dh. diese URL gibst du dann in den Channel.
<xero> Guten Tag!
<xero> ich lege die Ubuntu CD ein, ich sehe den Splash-Screen, dieser ladet 2 minuten und dann schaltet mein Monitor in die "HDMI Sparmodus" um...was kann ich dagegen machen?
<canone5612> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326054/
<Orcor> Guten Tag
<canone5612> Tag
<k1l> canone5612: welche maus ist das genau?
<k1l> canone5612: und die hardware ist ok? batterien etc, anschalter?
<canone5612> speedlink SL-6375-SSV Saphyr Wireless
<canone5612> ..yo..klar..alles zigfach probiert
<k1l> kannst du mal die usb-id posten (also die zeile bei lsusb mit der mouse)
<canone5612> k1l: Bus 005 Device 005: ID 04f3:02f4 Elan Microelectronics Corp.
<linuxuser1> Ist hier jemand Verfügbar der sich mit DVB-T unter Ubuntu 10.10 auskennt?
<Orcor> stell einfach diene Frage
<k1l> ,dvb-utils? linuxuser1 
<shetlandpony> linuxuser1, dvb-utils ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dvb-utils - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> canone5612: hmm, also wissen warum das nicht geht weiss ich nicht. probleme dazu finde ich auch nicht wirklich
<linuxuser1> Ich wollte mir einen DVB-T USB Stick kaufen und ab Ubuntu 10.10 verwenden, welche(r) Stick läuft problemlos?
<canone5612> k1l: trotzdem vielen dank. Ich weiß die Bemuehungen zu schaetzen.
<k1l> ,hcl? schau mal hier rein linuxuser1 
<shetlandpony> schau mal hier rein linuxuser1: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<linuxuser1> Vielen Dank!
<caillean> mit welcher tastenkombination kann man composite in kde deaktivieren?
<Fuchs> alt+shift+F12 als Standard, caillean 
<Fuchs> kann man aber selber setzen
<netzi> hi @ all
<netzi> ich bräuchte mal hilfe beim Compilern 
<caillean> danke Fuchs ich hatte alt strg und f12 im kopf ;)
<Fuchs> caillean: kannst Du sonst auch nachschlagen, 
<caillean> danke :)
<Fuchs> kcmshell4 keys   << da, kwin auswaehlen
<netzi> wie kann ich aus ner jme.c jme.h eine jme.ko machen ?
<netzi> keiner da der helfen kann ?`
<Fuchs> netzi: mit gcc, aber vermutlich liegt da ein Makefile. 
<Fuchs> netzi: was ist das fuer software, woher hast Du sie und warum ist da keine Dokumentation dabei? 
<netzi> jup is auch dabei
<netzi> ist aber ich blick das nich
<netzi> jme-1.0.7.1.tbz2 hab diese datei vom support bekommen
<jokrebel> wessen?
<netzi> da sin die 3 dateien drin c h un makefile
<k1l> ,wf? netzi 
<shetlandpony> netzi: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<netzi> is der lan treiber für meinen shuttle xs35 für ubuntu 9.4
<k1l> ähm ist 9.04 nicht schon aus dem support raus?
<TheInfinity> yep.
<jokrebel> netzi: und sicher, dass es da keinen Ubuntu-Way gibt für was immer Du vor hast?
<netzi> bei den neueren versionen hab ich das prob das mein lan geht ich aber bei meinen smargos einen latency -32 fehler bekomme
<TheInfinity> netzi: 9.04 ist komplett unsupported und hat etliche offene sicherheitslücken. das ist definitiv keine option. dann solltest du lieber smargos debuggen :)
<netzi> mit 9.04 gehen die smargos aber der lantreiber den ich als jme.ko habe funktioniert erst ab kernel 2.6.32
<netzi> dann bräuchte ich hilfe beim smagos debuggen
<netzi> :)
<TheInfinity> dann installier erstmal. am besten ein LTS, also 10.04.
<TheInfinity> und danach komm wieder und wir schauen uns das mal an.
<netzi> mach ich 
<netzi> thx schonma
<jokrebel> .oO( muss man wissen was smargos ist? )
<netzi> usb to serial reader
<TheInfinity> irks.
<jokrebel> netzi: Ein Kartenleser-Adapter oder wie?
<netzi> unter 8.04 9.04 10.04 laufen die
<TheInfinity> da würd ich nicht garantieren dass das "überhaupt" geht. usb2altzeugs ist ne ziemlich instabile sache
<netzi> unter 9.10 10.04.1 und 10.10 und 11.04 nicht
<netzi> die 10.04 finde ch aber nirgedwo mehr zum download nur noch die .1 und mein iso is defekt
<TheInfinity> netzi: du solltest eh des neuste downloaden. sonst - wieder problem - sicherheitslücken.
<tm> netzi: 8.04 wird noch supportet, könntest du also noch nehmen, das nicht unter 10.04 funktioniert
<netzi> ich mach das 10.04.1 drauf und wende mich dann wieder hilfesuchend an euch
<TheInfinity> 8.04 würd ich aber nicht mehr als desktop nehmen. das läuft in wenigen wochen aus.
<netzi> beim 8.04 brauch ich de datein die ich von suport bekommen habe als eine jme.ko
<netzi> hab nur server versionen am laufen
<TheInfinity> netzi: wie gesagt . 8.04 nur noch auf konsole, alles andere macht keinen sinn. also ohne jede grafische oberfläche.
<jokrebel> netzi: was ist an diesem Leser so einzigartig?
<netzi> hab seid donnerstag ubuntu 8.04 9.04 9.10 10.04 ( defekt ) 10.04.1 10.10 11.04 debian 503 507 suse 11.3 und vortexbox installiert
<netzi> entweder geht das lan oder die smargos
<b34bb> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) <http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/>
<b34bb> falls du immernoch 10.04 suchst
<TheInfinity> b34bb: das bringt nix da er da auch updates braucht, dann ist er doch wieder bei 10.04.1
<b34bb> ah ok
<netzi> mach ohne updates
<b34bb> sry, hab nur teile mit gelesen dann fiel mir ein das ich das doch irgendwo gesehen hatte
<TheInfinity> dann solltest du die kiste niemals ans netz setzen.
<TheInfinity> sonst spielen da allzu schnell noch andere leute drauf rum :)
<netzi> ich mach jetzt das 10.10 wieder drauf und meld mich dann wegen dem latency timer prob
<jokrebel> netzi: wenn Du "ohne Updates" machst, ist es doch _gute_ wenn das Netzwerk nicht funktioniert ;-)
<netzi> lol
<netzi> ich danke erstma recht freundlich un komme bald wieder :)
<TheInfinity> jokrebel: ist definitiv ein argument :D
<netzi> cu un bb
<agentsoul> Mein  Rechner läuft nicht mehr. Er lässt sich auch nicht mehr einschalten. Ich vermute es ist das Netzteil. Kann mir jemand sagen welche Kabel Strom führen müssten wenn der Hauptschalter na ist aber der Rechner an sich nicht läuft?
<agentsoul> Oder gibt es ne bessere Methode zu checken ob das Netzteil funzt als an nem Kabel zu messen?
<k1l> agentsoul: komm mal rüber ins offtopic für reine hardwareprobleme
<agentsoul> hab ich befürchte, bin unterwegs
<animax> Hallo zusammen,ich habe mir gerade gtk-recordmydesktop über die Synaptic installiert. Habe Ubuntu 10.04. Ich finde jetzt den Programm-Eintrag nicht.
<animax> Wo wird das denn abgelegt?
<mgolisch> ka
<u-boot> es hilft in synaptic zu suchen ... 
<rumpe1> animax, dpkg -L gkt-recordmydesktop
<u-boot> welche dateien installiert wurden
<mgolisch> jo
<LetoThe2nd> ganz langsam. erst mal aus- und einloggen und dann schauen obs nicht magisch im menü auftaucht :-)
<rumpe1> animax, oder mal auf gut glück einfach mal "gtk-" ins terminal eingeben und zwei-dreimal TAB drücken ^^
<animax> Oh, es kann sein, dass es nicht installiert wurde. Ich guck noch mal.
<animax> Ja, also es war wirklich nicht installiert. Mh, komisch. Danke Euch. :-DD
<rumpe1> subba. Nächster! :>
<animax> Hi hi.
<animax> Ciao.
<exs> moin
<exs> kann mir ma jmd helfen texclipse für ubuntu zu konfigurieren? kriege das nicht hin
<exs> ich weiss erstmal nicht warum er bei mir die tex files nicht kompiliert.
<exs> wäre cool wenn da mal jmd mit ahnung mir weiterhilft, habe schon den kram auf der homepage durchgelesen
<Fuchs> exs: muss es zwingend texclipse sein? 
<exs> fuchs warum? und ja
<Fuchs> weil es gute Alternativen gibt. Aber in dem Fall faellt das weg. 
<exs> ich denke es ist der beste unter linux. außerdem programmiere ich java und kenne mich in eclipse bereits ein wenig aus
<exs> fuchs na gut dann revidiere ich meine antwort. was wäre besser als texclipse?
<Fuchs> kile ist gut
<apollo13> oder texmaker wenns weniger sein darf
<exs> ok probiere ich auch aus, kannst du mir dennoch helfen texclipse zum laufen zu bringen bitte?
<Fuchs> wenn Du bei texclipse bleiben willst: Fehlermeldungen waeren hilfreich. 
<exs> es gibt keine fehlermeldungen. da passiert einfach nix
<Fuchs> findet es denn die noetigen Binaries zum kompilieren? 
<exs> das ist eine gute frage. ich weiss es nicht. ich habe unter ubuntu texlive-full installiert. ich mache mal ein screenshot
<LetoThe2nd> dd_rescue meldet bad blocks, badblocks meldet auch welche sogar im nur-lese modus, smart sagt aber passed. schachtel drum, garantiefall, oder nicht?
<Frickelpit> ich würd badblocks trauen
<Trasherk> Sagt mal ist der Editor vi genau das gleich wie vim?
<ZeroMC> nein
<LetoThe2nd> Frickelpit: ich prinzipiell auch, mich wundert nur dass smaqrt nicht mal bei nem long test was zu meckern findet.
<exs> Fuchs, http://img40.imageshack.us/f/displayk.png/
<exs> die habe ich alle manuell eingegeben. außer latex war dort nichts eingestellt
<LupusE> hi
<Fuchs> exs: das sieht so weit gut aus. Die Programme sind auch da, wo sie sollten?  Und wenn ja: wie genau gehst Du dann vor in Eclipse? 
<exs> Fuchs, ja die programme sind vorhanden wie sie dort referenziert werden. ich erstelle ein latex projekt. dann gehe ich auf die textfile, die miterstellt wird und gehe auf den button "Launch the previewer"
<exs> dann öffnet sich ein leeres evince 
<Fuchs> und was ist daran falsch? 
<apollo13> exs: hast du auch schon etwas text geschrieben?
<exs> na dass das ding leer ist
<exs> ja
<Fuchs> und wurde es seither auch schon neu gebaut? 
<exs> leer heißt nicht weißer hintergtund, sondern es wird überhaupt keine pdf geöffnet
<exs> Fuchs, ka ich denke daran liegts. es wird nichts gebaut
<Fuchs> ach, dann wird vielleicht evince mit falschen Argumenten aufgerufen
<Fuchs> ja vielleicht musst Du ihm auch sagen, dass er es bauen soll
<exs> Fuchs, wie richte ich evince richtig ein?
<exs> ich habe bei view settings einen eintrag erstellt. den pfad zu evince angegeben. und als viewer arguments $file
<exs> ok es wird nun etwas angezeigt
<exs> kann ich das ding nun so einstellen, dass das pdf teil automatisch aktualisiert wird und was ist forward search?
<apollo13> evince automatisiert automatisch sobald das pdf sich ändert
<apollo13> unter der annahme, dass es wieder in die selbe datei geschrieben wird…
<apollo13> search ist wohl ctrl+f
<exs> apollo13, es wird in der gleichen datei geschrieben aber es ändert sich nix
<exs> apollo13, sry meine inverse search support
<exs> apollo13, die ansicht wird nur aktualisiert wenn ich strg+4 drücke. 
<apollo13> exs: hier nicht
<eth99> hi
<eth99> wie deaktiviere ich framebuffer?
<eth99> ich möchte eine reine textkonsole
<exs> apollo13, hast du auch texclipse?
<apollo13> was rückwärtssuche betrifft: klick mal durch die toolbar, dann bist sicher etwas schlauer^^
<Fuchs> exs: das ist der Sinn von LaTeX
<apollo13> exs: was hat das aktualisieren von pdfs mit eclipse zu tun?
<Fuchs> exs: das ist kein WYSIWYG, auch wenn es entsprechende Editoren gibt
<apollo13> Fuchs: ja, aber evince monitored die datei auf änderungen; und wenn die mit cp/mv ersetzt wird aktualisiert evince das und springt zur selben seite
<exs> apollo13, tja scheinbar macht das einen unterschied
<apollo13> exs: kA, ich start sicher kein eclipse um plaintext zu editieren ;)
<exs> Fuchs, na gut. aber warum wird jedes mal ein neuer eintrag erstellt wenn ich strg+4 betätige unter run -> external tools -> preview document in envince
<Fuchs> weil eclipse jedes mal  evince aufruft
<Fuchs> eclipse kennt evince nicht. Du sagst ihm:  wenn ich Preview druecke, dann fuehre folgenden Befehl aus: 
<Fuchs> und genau das macht es auch. 
<apollo13> mach evince einfach händisch auf und schau, dass eclipse das immer an die selbe stelle schiebt und fertig…
<exs> apollo13, hey händisch öffnen das klappt :D
<exs> also jetzt aktualisiert er
<apollo13> siehste: du willst kein eclipse verwenden
<eth99> fb=false als kerneloption hilft nicht
<exs> apollo13, naja gut bei kile muss ich alle kdelibs installieren und das ist doch auch nicht so optimal. außerdem verwende ich eclipse für java developing
<apollo13> exs: wie gesagt texmaker ist leichter als kile und reines qt, kann aber auch weniger
<exs> aber du meinst auch dass kile definitiv besser ist als texclipse?
<apollo13> wobei 2.1 kann synctex nice
<Fuchs> exs: Java Entwicklung ist nun wirklich nicht vergleichbar. Ich habe meine Thesis in Java auch mit Eclipse geschrieben, aber die Dokumentation mit LaTeX ganz sicher nicht. Begruendung: siehe apollo13. Eclipse fuer Klartext ist imo Wahnsinn. 
<apollo13> ich kenn texclipse nicht
<Fuchs> ist es. 
<Fuchs> ich habe texlipse runtergeschmissen, weil es nichts taugt
<exs> Hm dann probiere ich doch mal Kile. Es ist nur so, dass ich für meine Facharbeit ein Java Programm schreibe und nebenbei in der gleichen Plattform die Dokumentation in Latex schreiben wollte, aber ok
<Fuchs> exs: sieh es positiv, kile startet etwa 10 mal so schnell wie Eclipse, braucht etwa 5 mal weniger RAM als Eclipse und kann mehr
<exs> Fuchs, na das ist wunderbar
<exs> Fuchs, eine etwas unwichtige frage nebenbei. installiert kile auotmatisch die nötigen tex pakete? das problem was ich gerade habe. ich habe texlive-full draufgehauen, weil ich wusste, dass ich alleine gelassen werde, wenn eclipse etwas nicht findet. aber texlive-full der belegt schon knapp 2gb speicher. wäre es sinnvoll, alles runterzuhauen. kile zu installieren und er zieht einfach nach, was er braucht? und nur das was nötig ist?
<Fuchs> nein, geht leider nicht
<exs> Fuchs, benutzt du gnome oder kde?
<exs> Fuchs, hat es sonst vorteile gnome oder kde zu benutze wie kile oder texlipse?
<Trasherk> Wozu braucht der openssh-server die Datein ssh_host_dsa_key  ssh_host_dsa_key.pub  ssh_host_rsa_key  ssh_host_rsa_key.pub
<Fuchs> exs: Geschmackssache 
<Wolfsherz> Trasherk: Das sind die jeweiligen Schlüsselpaare...
<Trasherk> Die Dateien Generert er automatisch bei der Installation
<Trasherk> Wolfsherz, das verstehe ich, aber wieso macht er sowas?
<Trasherk> ^ Files liegen im Ordner /etc/ssh/*
<BuZZ-T> Trasherk: asymmetrische Verschlüsselung, .pub sind die öffentlichen Schlüssel, die anderen beiden die privaten (und das sollten sie auch bleiben)
<Trasherk> BuZZ-T, ja verstehe ich ^^ aber wieso macht der Openssh-server sowas?
<LupusE> Trasherk: wenn du ein auto kaufst willst du auch einen shcluessel dazu haben. macht mehr sinn damit zu fahren, als es nur auf dem parkplatz stehen zu haben.
<BuZZ-T> einerseits zur Verschlüsselung, das erste S bei SSH steht für secure ;). Andererseits zur Signatur, sprich dass du sicher sein kannst auch bei dem Server gelandet zu sein, zu dem zu wolltest
<Trasherk> BuZZ-T, ich habe die Files gelöscht, wie kann ich die wieder erstellen?
<LupusE> man ssh-keygen?
<LupusE> und vorweg lernen, dass man dinge, die man nicht kennt NICHT loescht, sondern hoechstens verschiebt ...
<Trasherk> LupusE, wußt nicht das der Server auch schlüssel erstellt
<LupusE> und das aendert genau was an meiner aussage?
<Trasherk> dachte das nur der client es kann
<Trasherk> nö
<derdui> nabend zusammen, hat jemand von euch ne ahnung, woran das liegen könnte, dass ein wlanstick installiert ist, und 80% verbindung zu router hat, es sich jedoch keine internetverbindung aufbaut?
<LupusE> derdui: dns kaputt? versuche google mit ip anzusprechen.
<derdui> hab schon ping google.de versucht, unbekannter hostname^^ LupusE 
<rumpe1> derdui, probier mal ping 8.8.8.8
<LupusE> derdui: du bist doch hier. das heisst du kannst JETZT die ip herausfinden.
<derdui> nein, ich sitz am laptop probleme hat der pc  LupusE 
<rumpe1> derdui, 8.8.8.8 ist z.B. ein dns-server von google.. kann man sich gut merken ;)
<LupusE> derdui: und am laptop hat google ne andere ip?
<derdui> "destination host unreachable"
<LupusE> darf man fragen was du nun getan hast?
<derdui> ping 8.8.8.8
<rumpe1> tjo... dann routet der router nicht
<LupusE> dann darfst du nun die routingeinstellungen kontrollieren.
<LupusE> 'netstat -r' rockt.
<LupusE> das default gateway sollte auf deinen router zeige.
<rumpe1> und vielleicht noch, ob überhaupt eine internetverbindung vom router gegeben ist
<derdui> das komische ist ja dass der lappy auf den gleichen router zugreift^^ 
<BuZZ-T> derdui: in ifconfig schauen ob das wlan interface überhaupt eine IP hat. Muss nämlich nicht zwingend sein, nur weil ne wlan Verbindung steht
<rumpe1> oh
<jokrebel> derdui: und der Router lässt sich der anpingen?
<rumpe1> derdui, mit dhcp?
<LupusE> koennen wir das bitte strukturiert durchgehen?
<rumpe1> ja, genau... erstmal meine fragen abarbeiten bitte ^^
<BuZZ-T> ja, ich würd mit ifconfig anfangen ^^
<rumpe1> lol
<derdui> also hab jetzt netstat - r gemacht ausser das bei default router fritz.box steht, also im laptop. und am pc steht die ip^^ genmask usw. sind gleich^^
<D-Ani> Kann mir jemand sagen was mir Kubuntu damit sagen möchte? subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 ... Versuche Mozilla Thunderbird zu installieren über KPackageKit
<bekks> Das sagt deine Paketverwaltung. Und sage Du uns bitte, was die vollständige Ausgabe ist.
<jokrebel> D-Ani: aptitude oder apt-get wäre hier vermutlich informativer.
<D-Ani> bekks: Eines der ausgewählten Pakete ist nicht richtig installiert worden.
<D-Ani> Weitere Informationen können dem ausführlichen Fehlerbericht entnommen werden.
<dadrc> So tue er das.
<bekks> Dann mach das.
<D-Ani> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<D-Ani> Mehr steht unter Details nicht
<bekks> 0124 202013 < D-Ani> Weitere Informationen können dem ausführlichen Fehlerbericht entnommen werden.
<bekks> So tue er das.
<eth99> wie deaktiviere ich framebuffer?
<eth99> fb=false als kerneloption hilft nicht
<eth99> ich möchte eine reine textkonsole
<eth99> blacklist fbcon
<eth99> blacklist vga16fb
<eth99> helfen auch nicht
<eth99> er lädt trotzdem die module
<eth99> :(
<derdui> ok, hab den treiber für den wlanstick nochmal installiert. jetzt gehts wieder^^ aber was kann man machen, wenns wieder zusammenbricht?
<ppq`> eth99: 'zless /usr/share/doc/linux-doc/kernel-parameters.txt.gz' zeigt dir verfuegbare bootoptionen. es gibt mindestens drei, die genau tun, was du willst (ne textkonsole)
<ppq`> eth99: oder meinst du ne textkonsole nur waehrend des bootens?
 * LetoThe2nd vermutet, dass eth99 die desktop-variante hat und über plymouth stolpert.
<eth99> ppq`, hab fb=false nofb und gfxpayload=text
<eth99> keine hilft
<eth99> plymouth lässt sich nicht deinsten
<eth99> wegen abhängigkeit zu mountall
<ppq`> eth99: was willst du denn erreichen?
<bekks> "deinsten"?
<eth99> ich möchte durchgängig textmode
<LetoThe2nd> deinsten? dünsten? beinsten?
<eth99> 80x25
<ppq`> eth99: also keinen xserver?
<eth99> das hat nichts mit xserver zu tun
<eth99> fb ist an
<ppq`> -.-
<eth99> standardmäßig
<eth99> und der soll aus
<bekks> ,enter? eth99 
<shetlandpony> eth99: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<eth99> ich finds schon ne ziemliche scheiße, dass ich module blackliste und diese dann trotzdem geladen werden. das darf nicht sein
<LetoThe2nd> eth99: [ ] du hast nicht verstanden, was plymouth ist, was es macht, warum es dir dazwischen funkt.
<eth99> LetoThe2nd, blödsinn
<ppq`> man kann plymouth deinstallieren.. aber man kann es auch einfach mit 'noplymouth' abschalten, wenn man besagte hilfedatei gelesen haette. man haette sich natuerlich auch klar ausdruecken koennen, "durchgaengig textmode" heisst fuer mich kein plymouth, kein x
<eth99> ich habe mich extrem präzise ausgedrückt
<LetoThe2nd> eth99: na wenn du meinst. ich bin dann raus.
<eth99> und noplymouth hilft nicht
<eth99> LetoThe2nd, schüss
<PolitikerNEU_> Hallo, ist es möglich, den Terminalhintergrund "verschwimmen" zu lassen?
<eth99> und plymouth kann man eben nicht deinstallieren
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: q.e.d :-)
<eth99> nur per ersatz durch inoffizielle pakete
<eth99> LetoThe2nd, du hast 0 beigetragen
<koegs> komisch, auf allen standard-systemen, die ich kenne, hilft noplymouth
<LetoThe2nd> eth99: was musst du dazwischenfunken, wenn ich einem programmiererkollegen hier im chat sage "qmake endlich durch"?
<bekks> LetoThe2nd: ;)
<eth99> ja, echt komisch, muss wohl < 10.04 sein
<koegs> komisch, ist alles 10.04 exactly
<dadrc> PolitikerNEU_, Compiz hat ein Blur-Plugin, damit könnte es gehen
<eth99> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Plymouth
<PolitikerNEU_> Danke, schau ich mir mal an
<eth99> Die Ubuntu-Entwickler weigern sich leider, den Fehler 556372 {en} zu beheben und die "harte Abhängigkeit" ("depends") der Pakete mountall und cryptsetup von Plymouth durch ein "empfiehlt" ("recommends") zu ersetzen.
<koegs> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="noplymouth" hilft hier immer
<eth99> mal testen
<eth99> hilft nicht
<koegs> update-grub durchgeführt?
<eth99> vor eingabe der passphrase textmodus, ab eingabe fb
<eth99> hab update-initramfs -u gemacht
<eth99> benutzt du auch cryptsetup?
<eth99> in virtualbox ohne cryptzeux gehts nämlich
<koegs> interessante feststellung, müsste ich probieren
<BuZZ-T> eth99: In beiden Fällen ist noch eine Aktualisierung der Grub-Konfiguration notwendig: sudo update-grub
<eth99> ok, dann mach ich das noch
<BuZZ-T> steht im wiki unter dem Punkt mit "noplymouth"
<eth99> wobei das doch nur die grub.cfg schreibt?
<eth99> die editiere ich eh manuell
<ppq`> ..
<thetobe49> Hallo! Kann mir jemand bei einem Treiber Installationsdproblem helfen?
<ppq`> ,frag? thetobe49 
<shetlandpony> thetobe49: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<BuZZ-T> umgekehrt, das übernimmt Änderungen aus den Configdateien
<eth99> BuZZ-T, ich editiere nicht die tausend config-dateien
<eth99> ich editiere direkt die grub.cfg
<eth99> weil das konzept scheiße os
<eth99> ich hab die parameter direkt hinter die kernelzeile gesetzt
<bekks> Enter ist immer noch kein Satzzeichen.
<eth99> dazwischen war eine pause
<koegs> eine pause ist auch kein satzzeichen :D
<eth99> soll ich jedesmal warten, bis ich wieder dran bin, weil jemand anderes was geschrieben hat?
<eth99> affentheater hier
<koegs> stimmt
<thetobe49> Der Soundkartentreiber lässt sich nicht installieren. Über das Terminal kommt die Fehlermeldung 
<thetobe49> tar (child): line6usb-0.8.1.tar.bz2: Kann open nicht ausführen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<bekks> thetobe49: Welchen Treiber versuchst Du denn wie zu installieren, auf welchem Ubuntu?
<eth99> so, dieses tolle update-grub macht echt nix anderes als ich manuell
<Sunjy> hallo
<eth99> es führt die 3 mio konfigdateien zu einer zusammen. daran kann es also auch nicht liegen
<thetobe49> bekks: Ubuntu 10.10. Einen Treiber für ein audio interface von Line6.
<BuZZ-T> eth99: und du bist sicher dass du das "noplymouth" dann an die richtige Stelle geschrieben hast?
<eth99> BuZZ-T, in die kernelzeile
<PolitikerNEU_> Hmm ... das blur funktioniert prinzipiell, allerdings hätte ich gerne noch etwas "mehr" Unschärfe, eine Vergrößerung des Radius bringt aber nichts mhe
<PolitikerNEU_> *mehr
<eth99> BuZZ-T, abgesehen davon: die ersten bootmeldungen kommen ja im textmodus
<eth99> das ist kein plymouth-problem
<dadrc> PolitikerNEU_, da musst du einfach mal die Optionen von dem Plugin durchgucken, was da nicht ist, kann man auch nicht anmachen ;)
<bekks> thetobe49: Naja, die Meldung ist schon sehr eindeutig "Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden".
<PolitikerNEU_> Die Optionen verändern irgendwie nichts
<eth99> ich kann ja mal das fbcon kernelmodul löschen, hrhr
<eth99> oder umbenennen
<PolitikerNEU_> Ah, man muss einen anderen Unschärfefilter nehmen
<PolitikerNEU_> Nur wenn man den "Gauß"-Unschärfefilter nimmt, funktioniert es so wie ich es will#
<thetobe49> bekks: Entschuldigung ich bin neu hier.
<bekks> thetobe49: Macht ja nichts :)
<dadrc> PolitikerNEU_, na siehste :)
<thetobe49> In welchem Verzeichnis muss ich das Paket denn speichern?
<thetobe49> bekks: In welchem Verzeichnis muss ich das Paket denn speichern?
<bekks> thetobe49: Am besten in dem Verzeichnis, in dem du den tar Befehl ausführst.
<thetobe49> bekks: Und wie kann ich das auswählen? Ich bin ein Linux Neuling:P
<eth99> so, mal gucken, was passiert
<eth99> hahah, sogar nach umbennen von fbcon kommt noch der fb :((
<jokrebel> eth99: was ist daran Affentheater, wenn man dich bittet Satzzeichen zu benutzten? Man muss nicht innerhalb 1 Minute 3 Zeilen produzieren. Das geht auch, so wie ich gerade, in Ruhe mit Punkt und Komma und richtiger Großschreibung. Soviel Zeit sollte sein. Ließt sich dann einfach auch angenehmer. Danke.
<bekks> thetobe49: In welchem Verzeichnis speicherst Du die Datei denn?
<thetobe49> Ich habe sie ersteinmal bei den Dokumenten im Homeverzeichnis abgelegt
<thetobe49> bekks: :D Ich habe sie ersteinmal bei den Dokumenten im Homeverzeichnis abgelegt
<bekks> thetobe49: Ja, dann entpack sie doch auch dort?
<eth99> ich verstehs echt nicht: ich hab fbcon.ko in fbcon.weg umbenannt und lsmod zeigt fbcon
<thetobe49> bekks: Habe ich über RKlick> Hier entpacken gemacht
<eth99> wohl fest einkompiliert
<bekks> Fest einkompilierte Module werden von lsmod nicht gelistet.
<bekks> Weil sie keine Module mehr, sondern fest einkompiliert sind.
<eth99> dann raff ichs nicht
<bekks> thetobe49: Mach das doch in einem Terminal.
<thetobe49> bekks: Hm ich weiss nicht wie. Entschuldigung ich wollte mich eigentlich nicht so sehr damit befassen, für mich reicht Linux wie es jetzt ist, ich brauche nur noch den Treiber. Wie entpacke ich es denn über das Terminal?
<PaulyTall> hallo zusammen
<bekks> thetobe49: Mach ein Terminal auf, dann gib folgendes ein: cd ~/Dokumente; ls -lha
<PaulyTall> kann mir jemand bei der einrichtung vom hibernate / suspend modus helfen? ich habe bereits diesen wiki-artikel durchgelesen und umgesetzt, aber komme leider nicht mehr weiter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pm-utils
<bekks> thetobe49: Dann solltest Du u.a. die Datei sehen, richtig?
<thetobe49> bekks: Ja.
<PaulyTall> ich bin gern bereit mit logs usw zu unterstuetzen
<bekks> thetobe49: dann mach dies: mkdir treiber; mv line6usb-0.8.1.tar.bz2 treiber; cd treiber; tar xvjf line6usb-0.8.1.tar.bz2
<bekks> thetobe49: Und schon ist das Ding in ~/Dokumente/treiber/ entpackt.
<bekks> thetobe49: Dann gibt es da bestimmt ein README, INSTALL oder was auch immer zu, dass Dir sagt, wie man den installieren muss.
<thetobe49> bekks: Klasse! Danke
<bekks> thetobe49: Da nicht für :)
 * jokrebel hat das mit den Suspend2-Modi aufgegeben an den Rechnern wo es nicht einfach so ging. Bei den heutigen Bootzeiten braucht man das auch nicht mehr wirklich.
<PaulyTall> jokrebel: ich brauche das um mit der ir-fernbedienung den rechner wieder aufzuwecken
<thetobe49> bekks: Ok für den nächsten Schritt brauche ich nach der Anleitung root Rechte
<bekks> Ja, und zwar immer nur für einzelne Befehle.
<bekks> ,sudo? thetobe49 
<shetlandpony> thetobe49: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<thetobe49> Vielen Dank! Und Entschuldigung dass ich so ein Laie bin :P
<bekks> thetobe49: Wir haben alle mal so angefangen ;)
<LupusE> .oO( nicht alle )
<thetobe49> bekks: und was ist bei
<thetobe49> kernel-source wird benötigt von line6usb-0.8.1-1.i386
<bekks> Ok, ja. Stimmt. :D
<thetobe49> :D
<bekks> thetobe49: Ja, dann sollte man das Paket installieren :)
<jokrebel> PaulyTall: Das ist IMHO dann noch die nächste Frage, ob, wenn Du Suspend endlich am laufen hast das dann wirklich per IR aufweckbar ist (sein kann).
<bekks> jokrebel: PaulyTall: das wird nicht gehen.
<jokrebel> bekks: hab ich so auch stark vermutet.
<bekks> Weil im Suspend ist die Kiste aus, und reagiert nicht auf äußere Einwirkungen - zumindest bei Suspend2Disk.
<thetobe49> bekks: bei make install kommt
<thetobe49> make: *** [default] Fehler 2
<bekks> thetobe49: Und da kommt weiter oben auch der Grund.
<bekks> ,nopaste? thetobe49 
<shetlandpony> thetobe49: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<LupusE> bekks: jein. wenn du auf dem usbport strom hast, dann kann der rechner von dem intepretierten signal aufgeweckt werden. bei s2ram zumindest, bei s2disk waere ich mir nicht sicher.
<PaulyTall> bekks: im bios habe ich aber folgende option:
<PaulyTall>  auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur e
<PaulyTall> ups
<bekks> LupusE: Ja, bei s2ram sollte das gehen, bei s2disk eher nicht.
<PaulyTall> Power On By Remote Control: enables or disables a remote control to power up the system or wake up the system from S3, S4, and S5 sleep states
<LupusE> bekks: rake on ring und WOL gehen auch aus dem s2disk. ich glaube die usb spec hat auch sowas.
<bekks> PaulyTall: Genau das sagten wir gerade ;)
<bekks> PaulyTall: Nix mit aufwachen auch S1 oder S2. ;)
<thetobe49> bekks: Das ist der komplette Bericht:
<thetobe49> tobias@TobSTUDIO:~/Dokumente/treiber/line6usb-0.8.1$ make install
<thetobe49> ./set_revision.sh
<thetobe49> make -f Makefile -C /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/build CONFIG_LINE6_USB=m SUBDIRS=/home/tobias/Dokumente/treiber/line6usb-0.8.1 modules
<bekks> STOP!
<thetobe49> make[1]: Betrete Verzeichnis '/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-24-generic'
<thetobe49>   CC [M]  /home/tobias/Dokumente/treiber/line6usb-0.8.1/audio.o
<thetobe49> /home/tobias/Dokumente/treiber/line6usb-0.8.1/audio.c: In function ‘line6_init_audio’:
<bekks> Haltet ihn aif!
<thetobe49> /home/tobias/Dokumente/treiber/line6usb-0.8.1/audio.c:31: error: implicit declaration of function ‘snd_card_new’
<eth99> äh
<bekks> AUF!
<thetobe49> /home/tobias/Dokumente/treiber/line6usb-0.8.1/audio.c:31: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
<thetobe49> make[2]: *** [/home/tobias/Dokumente/treiber/line6usb-0.8.1/audio.o] Fehler 1
<thetobe49> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/tobias/Dokumente/treiber/line6usb-0.8.1] Fehler 2
<thetobe49> make[1]: Verlasse Verzeichnis '/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-24-generic'
<eth99> junge
<thetobe49> make: *** [default] Fehler 2
<b34bb> nopaste?
<Wolfsherz> schonmal von pastebin gehört?
<PaulyTall> bekks: will doch auch z.b. aus S aufwecken
<bekks> thetobe49: SO, DU liest jetzt mal, was das shetlandpony dir sagte.
<PaulyTall> ich bekomme das system nur leider nicht dahin ;-)
<PaulyTall> S4
<eth99> und da beschweren die sich hier über meine 2zeiler, lol
<PaulyTall> bekks: also ich moechte supend-to-disk machen, das muesste doch S4 sein
<PaulyTall> Some modules failed to unload: nvidia
<PaulyTall> seems to be a problem of the nvidia module...
<thetobe49> bekks: Sorry, ich habe mir jetzt erst einmal die Channel Regeln durchgelesen. Bei der Installation tauchen diese Fehler auf http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326203/
<bekks> thetobe49: dann wirst du den autor des pakets schlagen dürfen, weil der treiber nicht zu deinem kernel passt.
<thetobe49> bekks: Gut, der wohnt in Deutschland glaube Ich. Also mit meinem OS wird es nicht funktionieren?
<bekks> thetobe49: Nicht mit dem aktuell installierten Kernel bei Dir. EVTL. gibt es auch eine neuere Treiberversion, und/oder bekannte Probleme und Patches/Bugfixes dazu.
<thetobe49> bekks: Ich habe sie ja direkt von der Webseite heruntergeladen. In einem Internetvideo benutzt jemand das gleiche Ubuntu wie ich. Aber trotzdem vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
<bekks> thetobe49: Dann frag doch mal den Hersteller.
<thetobe49> bekks: Der Treiber ist nicht vom Hersteller, dennoch recht beliebt. Der Hersteller bietet nur Treiber für Windows und Mac, Unter Windows funktioniert er bei mir. Schade, Ich wollte mich eigentlich von Windows trennen.
<bekks> thetobe49: Kannst du auch - nur eben nicht mit dem aktuellen Kernel, der auf deinem System läuft.
<thetobe49> bekks: Gibt es auch für das aktuelle Ubuntu einen älteren Kernel?
<jokrebel> ...mal so zwischendurch gefragt - Gibts da von Ubuntu nichts?
<thetobe49> jokrebel: ich denke dafür ist das interface zu exotisch
<Tiefflieger> Hi, hab eine "Warum ist das eigentlich so?" Frage: Warum kümmert sich passwd nicht auch darum, daß das verschlüsselte Home eines Nutzers mit dem neuen PW verschlüsselt wird? Hatte letztens das Problem bei ner Neuinstallation, während der Installation war das Keyboard murks und ich konnte mich danach nicht einloggen. Ich hab passwd gemacht, aber er hat wohl die Verschlüsselung nicht angepaßt.
<bekks> Tiefflieger: Weil das nicht die Aufgabe von passwd ist.
<bekks> passwd hat dein Userpasswort neu gesetzt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
<LupusE> Tiefflieger: ggf, weil passwd nichts mit verschluesselung am hut hat. nur mit authentifizierung. frag deine verschloesselung, warum es nicht gegen pam authentifiziert?
<S0NiC> hi
<Sunjy> hey leute ich hab ma ne frage, war ne zeitlang nicht aktiv bzgl linux und nun hab ich wieder nen kleinen server aufgesetzt (10.10), was isen das da mit java atm ?? ich bräuchte ne jre :O
<bekks> Sunjy: Dann installier eine.
<LupusE> ,jre? Sunjy 
<shetlandpony> Sorry LupusE, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber jre
<LupusE> schade dann halt java?
<Sunjy> ja von sun is ja nichts drin #
<LupusE> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/java
<bekks> Sunjy: Doch.
<Sunjy> Oo
<bekks> Sunjy: Im Partner-Repo ist alles drin.
<Sunjy> dann fehlen mit repos
<Sunjy> oh
<Sunjy> ok danke
<LupusE> Sunjy: versuche nicht uebermaessig enter zu nutzen. was code lesbarer macht unterbindet die lesbarkeit im chat.
<LupusE> und links, die gepostet werden duerfen gelesen werden. auch wenn es nervt.
<Sunjy> link is bereits geöffnet, enter is ne dumme angewohntheit aus im's, sry ^^
<LupusE> thetobe49: sieht gar nicth so schwer aus. das setzt ja auch generischem snd_usb auf?
<jokrebel> thetobe49: von was für einem Interface reden wir denn?
<LupusE> jokrebel: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/line6-toneport-ux-funktioniert-nicht-mehr-als/#post-2222681
<shetlandpony> LupusE's url: http://tinyurl.com/48ofjkm | Line6 Toneport UX funktioniert nicht mehr als Soundkarte › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<thetobe49> jokrebel: Line6 Studio UX1
<thetobe49> jokrebel: Der Treiber ist für alle Line6 Geräte, meins ist in der Liste
<Tiefflieger> bekks: Ich achte Konventionen, solange man sie auch hinterfragen darf :-) Was spricht denn dagegen, daß passwd sich auch um die Verschlüsselung kümmert? Vielleicht weil es den Fall geben kann, daß man wirklich nur das Userpaßwort und nicht die Verschlüsselung ändern möchte?
<LetoThe2nd> Tiefflieger: es ist einfach unix-konzept. ein tool für eine aufgabe. andere OS machen das anders, und man kann auch übergeordnete tools schreiben die mehrere funktionalitäten vereinen. aber an der basis: eine aufgabe(passwort ändern) - ein tool(passwd)
<jokrebel> gn8 und noch viel Erfolg .oO(da kann ich eh nicht helfen)
<Trasherk> Wenn ifconfig eingeben dann steht unter anderem folgendes:  RX bytes:597772821884 (556.7 GiB)  TX bytes:489390928941 (455.7 GiB)
<Trasherk> Wie lösche ich die werte?
<LupusE> Trasherk: waru sollte man das tun wollen? wie waere es mit entladen/laden des netzwerkmoduls?
<Trasherk> LupusE, ich schaue nach den Traffic nach somit
<alamar> du kannst einfach iptables accounting nehmen und dann die traffic counter resetten 
<LupusE> diese begruendung ist nicht wirklich stichfest. zumal du zu diesem zeitpunkt noch gar nicth weisst, dass du nur einen 32bbit zaehler hast, der nach 3,2GB ueberlaeufft und bei null von vorne anfaengt.
<LupusE> es gibt auch andere tools, die das effektiver erfassen und auswerten koennen.
<Tiefflieger> LetoThe2nd: ok thx... aber auf der anderen Seite heißt das, daß man viel Erfahrung haben muß, ob bei einem verwendeten Befehl nicht etwas vollkommen unerwartetes links liegen bleibt. Trotzdem danke für die Aufklärung :-)
<LetoThe2nd> Tiefflieger: so ist das leben.. :P
<Il> join irc.gnome.org
<Tiefflieger> LetoThe2nd: eben.
<Tiefflieger> Nochmals danke & noch einen schönen Abend
<S0NiC> cu
<exs> Fuchs, mal zu kile: wo stellt man ein mit welchem editor die kompilierte pdf geöffnet wird?
<Il> #bahnsee
<Il> #banshee
<alarmschaben> Il: lol
<Orcor> guten Abend
<Florian_Weber> exit
<Florian_Weber> sorry, dachte ich sei im Terminal
<k1l>  /quit hilft
<Florian_Weber> k1l: nicht wenn man das Termianl beenden will ;-)
<Creedinger> Hi. Wenn ich Linux starten will kann er die sda1 nicht finden und mounten. Ich schau grad in meine fstab. Sollte da nicht ein Eintrag für die Festplatte drinn sein?
<LupusE> ,uuid? Creedinger 
<shetlandpony> Creedinger: Um eine Auflistung der Platten/Partitionen und deren UUIDs zu sehen, ist folgender Befehl im Terminal einzugeben: « blkid »
<LupusE> im terminal sollte man eher 'sudo blkid' eingeben. doofes ponny.
<Creedinger> Ok da wird jetzt unter anderem die /dev/sda1: UUID="ichbineinelangekombinationausbuchstabendundzahlen" TYPE="ext4" angezeigt. Das ist meine Hauptfestplattenpartition
<Creedinger> in der fstab hab ich nen Eintrag für die swap als /dev/sda5 und tempfs /tp tmpfs nosuid, nodev 0 0 (ich hab grad mit nem usbstick gebootet hat das was damit zu tun?) der erste eintrag ist aufs / aufs rw 0 0 
<k1l> Creedinger: nopaste mal deine fstab bitte
<k1l> ,nopaste? Creedinger 
<shetlandpony> Creedinger: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<CreedingerLaptop> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326297/  <---- blkid
<CreedingerLaptop> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326298/  (das ist die fstab)
<k1l> und jetzt nochmal die ganze gschichte bitte. welches ubuntu. was ist passiert, dass er nicht mehr die sda1 erkennt. ist das die fstab des livesystems oder die des normalen systems?
<Creedinger> Ubuntu 10.10. Neu installiert, paar Updates gezogen, neu gestartet, festplatte nichtmehr gefunden. Mount: sinngemäß kann ich gar nix finden. ist die fstab des livesystems
<Creedinger> also mit updates gezogen mein ich autoupdate. nix perverses.
<Creedinger> das problem hatte ich trotz mehrfacher neuinstallation des os 
<k1l> kannst du die sda1 von dem livesystem aus mounten?
<Creedinger> soll ichs mal per mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/festplatte versuchen?
<k1l> sollte eigentlich per dopppelklick funktionieren. aber sonst spuckt mount im terminal sicher ne fehlermeldung aus
<Creedinger> Unable to mount 240gb Fileystem Dbus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor..Failed: An operation is already pending
<bekks> dmesg angucken.
<bekks> Das läuft sicherlich ein filesystem check gerade.
<k1l> scheint wohl bei 10.10 öfter zu passieren. ohne lösung
<CreedingerLaptop> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326304/ (dmesg)
<k1l> EXT4-fs warning (device sda1): ext4_clear_journal_err: Filesystem error recorded from previous mount: IO failure
<Creedinger> Das heisst?
#ubuntu-de 2011-01-25
<Wedelwolf> Drecksubuntu.... Aktualisierung mitm zeitserver ist wohl völlig kaputt. 
<bullgard4> Ich habe vergessen, wie ich auf einem Ubuntu-Rechner erreicht habe, daß durch das Kommando 'man lsof' das Kommando 'most' aufgerufen wird und die lsof-Manpage farbig anzeigt. Wie macht man das? 
<sash_> bullgard4: man lsof | most
<sash_> als alias krieg ichs grad nicht hin, dass man automatisch nach most piped
<bullgard4> sash_: Dein Vorschlag ist zu kompliziert! :-)
<sash_> bullgard4: pack ne funktion in deine bashrc mit folgendem inhalt: man() \n { \n man $1 | most \n }
<sash_> bullgard4: die \n stehen fuer zeilenumbrueche
<sash_> oder nenn sie mann statt man, damit du die auseinanderhalten kannst
<LupusE> bullgard4: setze die Variable $PAGER entsprechend.
<sash_> *doh*
<bullgard4> LupusE: Mir ist inzwischen wieder eingefallen, daß ich da mittels 'update-alternatives' gemacht hatte.
<LupusE> den einwand verstehe ich nicht. aber egal, meine bahn faehrt gleich.
<bullgard4> LupusE: '~$ sudo update-alternatives --config pager' hatte ich erfolgreich verwendet.
<bullgard4> sash_: Danke für Deine Kommentare!
<animax> Hallo zusammen, schon jemand wach, der mir vielleicht helfen kann?
<Frickelpit> ,frag? animax
<shetlandpony> animax: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Frickelpit> wow, schnelles pony heute
<animax> Habe gestern gtk-recordmydesktop installiert und es funktioniert nicht.
<Frickelpit> ,fn? animax
<shetlandpony> animax: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<animax> Habe mal die Videodatei geuploadet.
<animax> http://www.file-upload.net/download-3159851/Kamerafahrt-1.ogv.html
<Orcor> was das eine video datei
<animax> Bitte?
<animax> Kann das Problem nicht beschreiben, aber anhand de Videodatei sieht man es ja. Hat auf jeden Fall etwas mit dem Grafikaufbau in der Aufzeichnung zu tun.
<animax> Was kann ich tun?
<bullgard4> animax: Dein Problem genau beschreiben.
<Frickelpit> genau :)
<animax> Ähm, man sieht an der Videodatei, was das Problem ist.
<animax> Die Grafik der Aufzeichnung.
<Frickelpit> animax: ich kanns nicht sehen hier
<tm> animax: nicht jeder möchte eine video datei runterladen ;)
<Frickelpit> von daher wirst du um eine beschreibung nicht rum kommen
<animax> Ist nicht groß.
<animax> Aber man sieht es sofort.
<animax> Wenn man sie anschaut.
<animax> Die Grafik ist einfach verhunzt..
<animax> An allen Stellen, wo mit der Maus gearbeitet wurde, zieht diese in der Aufzeichnung kleine Bildschirmbereiche hinter sich her. 
<animax> Den Inhalt der Bildschirminhalte kann ich nicht identifizieren.
<koegs> was soll man alles fragen... welche ubuntu-version, welche grafikkarte, welcher WM/DE, wieso gtk-recordmydesktop und nicht recordmydesktop?
<animax> Es gibt auch recordmydesktop? Entschuldigung, habe Ubuntu 10.04, kleine NVidia GK.
<animax> NVidia 8400GSsuper.
<animax> Gnome Desktop.
<animax> Mom, ich lade mal einen Screenshot hoch.
<animax> http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/975/bildschirmfoto51.png. Die blauen Bereiche um den Würfel herum, die schwarzen Spuren ...
<tm> animax: das sieht mir nach einem grafikkarten treiber problem aus, hast du die nvidia karte unter system -> systemverwaltung -> hardware-treiber installiert?
<koegs> welcher treiber und ist compiz aktiviert? wie hast du recordmydesktop gestartet?
<animax> gtk-recordmydesktop und recordmydesktop ist doch das selbe.
<animax> Über die GUI.
<Blindie> moin
<Blindie> irgendwie hab ich nen großes problem
<animax> Compiz sagt mir leider nichts.
<animax> Es ist der proprietäre Treiber von NVidia installiert.
<tm> animax: also eine händsiche installation?
<animax> Über die Synaptic.
<Blindie> trotz deingetragen proxy und benutzernamen/password kommt 407 proxy authentifikation required
<Blindie> *eingetragen
<animax> Treiber steht aber zur Verfügung, das ist überprüft.
<apollo13> dann ist wohl was falsch daran
<apollo13> @Blindie
<tm> ,nvidia? animax 
<shetlandpony> animax: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<tm> schau mal in den artikel nach, animax - ob da die schritte stehen, die du gemacht hast
<animax> Nee, das is alles geklärt. Der Treiber ist schon richtig, denke ich.
<tm> animax: was denkst du denn, wo dran es noch liegen könnte?
<animax> KA, deshalb bin ich hier. 
<tm> animax: du könntest im erscheindungsbild mal compiz deaktivieren
<animax> Wie mache ich das?
<tm> animax: system - einstellungen - erscheindungsbild - visuelle effekte deaktivieren
<animax> Ach so, das habe ich.
<tm> animax: passiert das auch mit anderen programmen, außer blender in verbindung mit recordmydesktop?
<animax> Das habe ich noch nicht überprüft.
<animax> Welche Alternativen gibt es denn zu recordmydesktop?
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Screencasts
<animax> Wink habe ich ausprobiert. Es startet nicht einmal. 
<tm> animax: ich würde aber trotzdem nachsehen ob im Xorg log irgend welche fehler vorhanden sind ( z. b. egrep "EE|WW" /var/log/Xorg.0.log )
<animax> Byzanz und Istanbul haben keine Audio Aufzeichnung.
<animax> XVidCap soll buggy sein.
<animax> VLC Media Player hat keine Audio.
<animax> Wie komme ich in den XORG log? 
<Blindie> Ich brauch hilfe
<koegs> animax, hat tm oben geschrieben
<animax> Ok.
<TheInfinity> ,frag? Blindie
<shetlandpony> Blindie: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<animax> tm: Da kriege ich dann eine solche Anzeige: http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/6872/bildschirmfoto52.png
<Frickelpit> oha
<Blindie> ok, sitz hir in der schule hinterm proxy, hab die profile apt.conf und wgetrc bearbeitet
<Frickelpit> du solltest mal eine andere schrift nehmen fürs terminal ;)
<Blindie> und bekomme nen 407 proxy authentifikation required
<TheInfinity> Blindie: dann braucht der proxy wohl genau das.
<Blindie> hab ich ja eingetragen
<animax> Frickelpit: Was sagt mir das jetzt?
<Blindie> benutzer:password@ip:port
<animax> War der Befehl richtig eingegeben?
<Frickelpit> animax: das war nur ein tipp nebenbei
<tm> animax: leider sieht man nicht alles auf dem bild, unten fehlen ein paar dinge, am besten ist es den text zu markieren und in ein paste service zu kopieren und den link in den channel zu kopieren (oder tippen) ;)
<koegs> also ich habs grad nochmal unter 10.04 64bit getestet, sowohl recordmydesktop als auch xvidcap mit ner nv7300 und compiz aktiviert produzieren brauchbare ergebnisse ohne bildfehler
<animax> Ja, ich wollte nur einen ersten Eindruck liefern ... Mom.
<tm> ,paste? animax 
<shetlandpony> animax: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<animax> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326471/
<tm> animax: was kommt eigentlich wenn du auf systen -> systemverwaltung -> hardware-treiber klickst?
<Blindie> kann es sein das der proxy die anfragen von ubuntu einfach blockt?
<Blindie> weil, firefox geht
<tm> Blindie: so sieht es aus
<animax> tm: http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/2116/bildschirmfoto53.png
<tm> animax: ich würde das desktop record mal mit einer anderen anwendung ausprobieren...mir fällt momentan nichts ein
<animax> Warum startet denn Wink nicht bei mir?
<tm> animax: keine ahnung, um was dazu zu sagen, fehlt uns eine fehlermeldung, so ins blaue raten macht keinen spass, verstehste doch sicher, oder ;)
<tm> animax: am besten eine shell aufrufen und dort dann das programm starten, evtl. kommt eine aussagefähige fehlermeldung
<animax> Wenn ich unten auf das Wink-Icon klicke, passiert garnichts. http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/6830/bildschirmfoto54.png
<Blindie> hmmm
<Blindie> das ist aber blöd, wir sollen für ein projekt in der schule was installieren
<animax> tm: Shell? Sorry, für die doofen Fragen., wie geht das
<tm> animax: vielleicht muß Wink noch installiert werden, keine ahnung - readme mal durchlesen und in der Shell Wink mal starten - da sieht man dann meistens die fehlermeldung
<animax> .sh?
<Frickelpit> animax: tipp einfach den namen des programms ins terminal und drück enter
<Frickelpit> shell = terminal
<tm> animax: du gibst folgendes ein Anwendungen -> zubehör -> terminal - dann erscheint ein terminal-fenster -> dort gibst du ein " cd ~/WinScreencast/wink15/installdata "
<animax> Befehl findet er nicht.
<tm> animax: dann einfach eingeben " ./wink "
<animax> mom
<animax> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326475/
<tm> animax: da hast nen K vergessen ;) bei WinScreencast <-- falsch --> cd ~/WinkScreencast/wink15/installdata
<tm> falsch/richtig
<animax> Ok, er ist jetzt in dem Verzeichnis.
<tm> animax: dann " ./wink " eingeben
<animax> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326480/
<animax> Ach moment ...
<tm> animax: das wink programm scheint nicht installiert zu sein, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wink <-- hier findest du eine installationsanleitung
<Blindie> hmmm
<animax> Ok, ich guck mal. Ähm, ich kann im Moment im Terminal den Cursor nicht mehr hin und herbewegen. Was hab ich da gemacht?
<Blindie> kann sein das ubuntu das passwort und den benutzernamen nicht sofort mitschickt=
<Blindie> ?
<tm> animax: am besten das terminal fenster wieder schließen - und die installationsanleitung lesen 
<tm> animax: und hier mal eine kleine überischt für das terminal bzw. shell: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell
<animax> Ja, habs schon ein paar mal geschlossen und wieder geöffnet. Kann ich da irgendwas verstellt haben?
<Blindie> "heul"
<animax> tm: Na  ja, schaun wa mal. Ich guck erstmal in die Installationsanleitung.
<tm> animax: keine ahnung, sicherlich kann man, und ich sitz nicht vor dem computer um das beurteilen zu können, am besten mal die shell einführung durchlesen - damit du dich ein kleines bisschen zu recht findest - und evtl. dann erst die wink installation fortsetzen
<tm> Blindie: das ihr in eurem netzwerk einen proxy benutzt, wird wohl einen grund haben, am besten du besprichst das mit deinem netzwerkadministrator und fragst ihn was da falsch sein könnte ;)
<Tomash> tach
<Blindie> mein lehrer will die nicht holen :(
<Blindie> ich wollte nen bischen schimpfen
<Frickelpit> aber nicht hier
<tm> genau :)
<Blindie> lol, einge an einige pakete kommt er ran^^
<Blindie> bzw wenn da nur Packages steht kann a auch was nicht stimmen
 * Blindie randaliert mal ne runde
<Frickelpit> Blindie: nicht hier, das hab ich vorhin schonmal gesagt
<Blindie> ok
<Blindie> was ist das?
<Blindie> der vorgang kann nicht kontroliert bzw. gesteuert werden "It seems that the daemon died."
<koegs> ein bisschen mehr info drumherum wäre nicht schlecht, das hier ist keine rate-runde
<Blindie> passiert wenn ich versuche updates zu installieren
<koegs> nopaste bitte die komplette ausgabe
<Blindie> ah ok
<koegs> inkl. ausgeführtem befehl
<Blindie> da steht das es abgeschmiert ist
<Frickelpit> paste or it didn't happen
<Blindie> einfach die Aktualisierungsverwaltung
<Blindie> Der Vorgang kann nicht kontrolliert bzw. gesteuert werden  Die Verbindung zum Hintergrunddienst wurde unterbrochen. Höchstwahrscheinlich ist der Dienst abgestürzt.
<koegs> ,nopaste? Blindie
<shetlandpony> Blindie: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<koegs> bitte dorthin die angeforderten daten
<animax> Auf der Ubuntu-Installationsseite steht: "Wink von der offiziellen Webseite herunterladen und entpacken. Anschließend im Terminal [1] in das neue Verzeichnis wechseln und das Installationscript starten". Ich komme überhaupt nicht ins Verzeichnis ...
<animax> Ich gebe ein: cd~/winkscreencast/wink15
<Blindie> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326492/
<animax> Da kommt schon "no such directory"
<Frickelpit> animax: nach cd ein leerzeichen
<Frickelpit> und achte auf groß/kleinschreibung
<Blindie> das kommt beim start der Aktualisierungsverwaltung von gnome
<Frickelpit> Blindie: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade im terminal, die ausgabe erneut pasten
<animax> Frickelpit: Oh Mann, danke ...
<animax> Es kommt jetzt allerdigns die Meldung: "This installer only has x86 binaries. Sorry."
<animax> Watn datn getz?
<Frickelpit> animax: was sagt ein uname -m im terminal bei dir?
<animax> Soll ich das so eingeben? "uname -m"?
<Blindie> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326494/
<Blindie> ok, is klaar^^
<Blindie> blöder proxy
<Frickelpit> animax: ja ohne "
<animax> x86_64
<animax> Ja ok.
<animax> Is dann die Antwort, oder?
<animax> Wink läuft also bei mir nicht.
<tm> animax: du könntest versuchen das programm mit " linux32 $programmname " auszuführen
<animax> Dann kommt das: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326497/
<tm> animax: sorry, $ <-- steht für eine variable - es würde dann in deinem fall lauten: linux32 ./wink
<dreamon> Mist, gerade ist X neu gestartet hier seither geht nautilus nicht mehr auf. -> (nautilus:29584): ClutterGLX-CRITICAL **: Unable to make the stage window 0x5e00004 the current GLX drawable
<animax> tm: "No such file or directory" ...
<tm> animax: dann versuch mal ein " linux32 wink "
<animax> Nee, das gleiche.
<tm> animax: und wenn du nur " linux32 " eingibst?
<animax> tm: "$ "
<tm> animax: ist auch sicher das wenn du linux32 ./wink <-- aufrufst wink auch in dem verzeichnis ist, " ls -l wink "
<kay_> hey leute, kann man bei ubuntu 10 auch eine prozent anzeige zur batteri haben ?
<Frickelpit> ubuntu 10 gibt es nicht
<rumpe1> es gibt kein "ubuntu 10" .... und normal befindet sich der batterieladestand im oberen panel per default bei ubuntu 10.04 und 10.10
<rumpe1> das ist das symbol, das enorm einer batterie ähnelt ^^
<animax> tm: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326501/
<Styx> kay_: und außerdem wird der Batterieladezustand doch per Prozentsatz angezeigt, wenn man mit der Maus auf das Symbol klickt
<tm> animax: dann solltest du in das verzeichnis in dem auch wink ist, dann ist die meldung klar ;)
<kay_> mir ist schon klr das ich da eine batteri habe! aber ich haette gerne eine prozent anzeige dazu um zu sehen wie viel noch uebrig ist
<Styx> kay_: hast du eine Batterieanzeige oben rechts?
<Styx> also so eine kleine Batterie, die irgendwie halb gefüllt ist
<kay_> ja, eine batterie die ist zwar voll, halb oder rot je nach uebriger batterieleistung
<Styx> ok
<kay_> aber ich haette ganz gerne eine prozentanzeige dazu
<kay_> wollte ja nur wissen ob es sowas gibt oder ob moeglich ist
<animax> tm: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326508/
<rumpe1> er will vermutlich die (ungenaue, geschätzte) Prozentanzeige ohne linksklick präsent haben
<rumpe1> warum auch immer ^^
<Styx> kay_: wenn du mit der Maus auf diese anzeige gehst und nichts tust kommt ein Pop-up, das sollte eine Prozentanzeige haben
<Styx> wenn nicht mal mit der linken Maustaste klicken
<Styx> wenn dir das als info nicht reicht, hast du Pech ;)
<tm> animax: dann noch ein wink15 - und schauen ob wink dort ist, evtl. noch ein installdata - und dort dann eingeben linux32 ./wink
<kay_> also klar, wenn ich drauf klicke sagt er mir...6:10 hours left
<animax> tm: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326514/
<kay_> ich weiss wie ich die batteri nutzen soll das bracuht ihr mr auch nicht erklaeren...meine frage war ja auch nur...gibt es eine prozentanzeige, ja oder nein>? aber anscheinend nicht
<Styx> kay_: nciht, dass ich wüsste
<kay_> gut ok, danke
<animax> tm: Hatte mich vertippt
<tm> animax: hast du die installationsanleitung befolgt?
<animax> tm: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326516/
<animax> tm: Die besagt ja, dass die installdata im Terminal aufgerufen werden soll.
<animax> Aber ich komme ja nicht mal ins Verzeichnis.
<animax> Ähm, ich meinte die installer.sh
<animax> nicht die installdata
<tm> animax: " sudo ./installer.sh " <-- solltets du jetzt ausführen
<animax> tm: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326517/
<tm> animax: cd WinkScreencast/wink15
<tm> animax: dann " sudo ./installer.sh "
<animax> tm: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326518/
<tm> animax: dann versuch mal ein " sudo linux32 ./installer.sh "
<animax> tm: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326522/
<tm> animax: " export WINK_INSTALL_DIR=~/WinkScreencast/wink15 " <-- ausführen und dann bitte nochmal " sudo linux32 ./installer.sh " eingeben
<animax> Nicht die Pakete installieren?
<tm> animax: jo, ich lese es grad
<animax> Die gibt's in der Synaptic nich.
<tm> ok
<tm> animax: mom. noch
<tm> animax: dann gib mal ein: " wget vms.systrace.de/outbox/libstdc++.so.5 ", dann " sudo cp libstdc++.so.5 /usr/lib ", dann " sudo chmod 644 /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5 ", dann " sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libexpat.so /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0 ", dann nochmal ein " sudo linux32 ./installer.sh"
<Orcor> mit was kann ich noch pdf datein öffnen in  linux will kein acrobad reader oder adobe
<k1l> Orcor: gib mal "apt-cache search pdf" ein, das sollte eine menge pakete ausspucken, die sich mit pdfs befassen
<k1l> man kann auch im softwarecenter suchen oder im wiki.
<animax> tm: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326528/
<tm> animax: " sudo chmod 644 /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5 " <-- das noch ausführen und das " sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libexpat.so /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0 ", dann ein " sudo linux32 ./installer.sh" und däumen drücken
<Orcor> ok danke fürs erste
<Orcor> aber wo soll ich es eingeben ??
<k1l> Orcor: im terminal
<animax> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326529/
<animax> tm: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326529/
<Orcor> aber kenne mich mit terminal nich taus 
<tm> animax: " cd WinkScreencast/wink15 ", dann " sudo linux32 ./installer.sh "
<Frickelpit> dann lern es ;)
<Orcor> in software center findet der nix
<rumpe1> Orcor, der eigentliche ubuntu-zauber findet auf der kommandozeile statt :)
<k1l> Orcor: das musst du auch nicht. öffne einfach mal über menü-zubehör-terminal eines und gib den genannten befehl ein. dann schau mal was passiert (nichts schlimmes :) ) so kannst du dich mal langsam rantasten
<Orcor> ich weis aber für mich als neuling zu schwer alles auf einmal zu lernen 
<animax> tm: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326530/
<Orcor> hab eingegeben kommt haufen sachen
<k1l> Orcor: dann solltest du jetzt mal lesen und denken
<k1l> hmm, die liste ist aber echt sehr lang
<Orcor> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326531/ das kommt bei mir
<Orcor> und wie instalire ich was genau?
<koegs> benutze doch einfach das software-center
<Orcor> der findet da nix
<Orcor> auser adobe und acrobat reader
<Orcor> das genau will ich nicht
<koegs> was gibst du da in die suche ein?
<k1l> Orcor: dann würde man es mit apt-get installieren. aber für dich ist wohl erstmal dieser link besser: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PDF
<tm> animax: hmm, ok - wir probieren nochmal eines aus, "sudo mv /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5 /usr/lib32/ " und " sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libexpat.so /usr/lib32/libexpat.so.0 ", das bitte nochmal ausführen 
<Orcor> pdf
<hdp> "Der" findet für "pdf" eine Unzahl an Paketen.
<Orcor> auserdem hab ich ubuntu 10.10 Gnome kein KDE
<hdp> Ja.
<Orcor> ich lese erst mal in wiki 
<animax> tm: An welcher Stelle eingeben? Neu?
<tm> animax: du bist doch in dem verzeichnis ~/WinkScreencast/wink15$ - dein prompt sollte so aussehen: max@987654321:~/WinkScreencast/wink15$
<animax> tm: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326535/
<tm> animax: dann gib ein " ls -l /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5 ", da sollte die datei sichtbar sein
<Orcor> danke erst mals für die hilfe hat geklappt alles bin begeistert wie einem neulink hier schnel geholfen wird weiter so
<animax> tm: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326536/
<tm> animax: jut :) dann nochmal ein " sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libexpat.so /usr/lib32/libexpat.so.0 " ausführen, genau da wo du bist
<animax> tm: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326538/
<tm> animax: jut dann nochmal " sudo linux32 ./installer.sh " aufrufen - auch wieder da wo du bist in ~/WinkScreencast/wink15 
<animax> tm: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326540/
<tm> animax: für mal ein " file /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0 " aus
<tm> +h
<animax> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326541/
<tm> animax: dann mal ein " file /usr/lib/libexpat.so "
<animax> tm: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326544/
<grotek> moIn moiN :)
<grotek> Kennt jemand n programm mit dem ich dlc s öffnen kann ? (wie JDownloader)
<tm> animax: dpkg -l | grep ia32-libs
<tm> animax: führ das mal bitte aus
<k1l> grotek: jdownloader selber? oder pyload
<grotek> hmm halt sowas in der richtung was unter ubuntu läuft ;)
<animax> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326545/
<k1l> grotek dann informier dich mal :)
<grotek> i do ;)
<tm> animax: und was sagt ein " file /lib32/libexpat.so " ?
<animax> tm: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326546/
<tm> animax: dann versuch mal ein " sudo ln -s /lib32/libexpat.so /lib32/libexpat.so.0 "
<animax> tm: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326548/
<tm> animax: dann nochmal ein " sudo linux32 ./installer.sh "
<animax> tm: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326550/
<tm> animax: da würde ich wie in der installationsanleitung /opt/wink nehmen
<animax> Und wo landet das dann?
<tm> animax: in dem verzeichnis /opt/wink
<animax> Unter dem Programmverzeichnis?
<tm> animax: du meinst im menü?
<animax> Also WinkScreencast/wink15 ...
<tm> animax: dann nimm /home/DEINUSERNAME/wink
<animax> Ich hätte es gerne in WinkScreencast/wink15 
<animax> Also im Programmordner
<tm> *g* du bist aber auch hartnäckig ;) dann nimmst /home/DEINUSERNAME/WinkScreencast/wink15 
<tm> obwohl wink15 nicht sonderlich schön ist!
<animax> tm: Guck nochmal bitte: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326551/
<animax> Habe die Pfeiltasten verwendt und dann kam das dabei heraus.
<animax> Wie kriege ich die Zeichen wieder weg?
<animax> Entf funktioniert nicht.
<animax> WEnn ich die Pfeiltasten drücke, werden immer irgendwelche Zeichen generiert.
<tm> animax: am besten ctrl-c (strg-c) drücken und nochmal " sudo linux32 ./installer.sh " aufrufen, dann ein verzeichnis angeben z. B. /home/max/WinkScreencast/wink - und nicht wink15, weil dort die installationsdaten liegen
<animax> tm: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326553/
<grotek> suppA jdown läuft B-)
<tm> animax: jetzt gibst ein " linux32 ~/WinkScreencast/wink/wink " und schaust mal ob es funktioniert
<thetobe49> Weiss jemand, wie dieser Patch für einen Treiber zu installieren ist? http://lists.zerezo.com/linux-kernel/msg19819729.html
<animax> tm: also, es hat sich schon mal ein Programmfenster geöffnet.
<apollo13> thetobe49: kernel source laden patchen und kernel kompilieren
<tm> animax: ich muß da nicht über jeden schritt informiert werden, teste das programm mal und gib bescheid obs funktioniert ;)
<thetobe49> apollo13: Wie geht das über das Terminal? Habe da noch nicht so viele Erfahrungen.
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: vorsicht, an dem ticket sind gestern schon mehrere gescheitert.
<animax> Tja, jetzt weiß ich garnich, wie ich Dir danken soll. Das war ja ne Menge Arbeit.
<apollo13> thetobe49: dann solltest du die finger davon lassen
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: agreed
<tm> animax: wenn wir uns mal auf der froscon, openrheinruhr, oder sonst einer linux-messe sehen, gibst mir 5 club-mate aus, das ist dank genug :P
<thetobe49> apollo13:  Es macht mir nichts, wenn ich das System kaputt mache, ich habe noch eine Partition mit einem anderen OS.
<apollo13> thetobe49: tja, dann fang mal damit an: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel/Kompilierung
<tm> animax: und kaufst dann zusätzlich noch eine ubuntu-tasse, t-shirt und einen ubuntu-schlüsselanhänger :)
<thetobe49> apollo13: Danke:D hab sws nen freien Tag heute:D
<koegs> hm, schade das eth99 nich mehr da ist
<apollo13> möglicherweise musst nichtmal den kernel sondern nur den treiber kompilieren
<apollo13> die frage ist nur ob dein kernel das neue interface schon kann oder ob du nen vanilla kernel brauchst
<koegs> falls es noch jemanden interessiert: "noplymouth" und "update-grub" funktionieren auch prima mit cryptsetup und verschlüsseltem LVM
<apollo13> das war klar?!
<animax> tm: Wenn das so weiter geht, lass ich mir auch noch ein Ubuntu Tattoo machen.
<animax> UND ein Ubuntu Piercing!
<apollo13> koegs: warum sollte es damit probleme geben?
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: jetzt sag nicht dass dich das wundert? bei solchen ich-weiss-alles-besser-cr4cks ist das fast immer pebkac :-)
<koegs> apollo13: das wurde gestern von eth99 behauptet und ich hatte die zeit und lust das mal nachzustellen
<koegs> er hat allerdings viel manuell rumgepfuscht
<apollo13> du glaubst alles was man dir sagt :þ
<koegs> nein, aber ich hatte auch kein mittel es zu widerlegen...
<apollo13> uhm mich pingen :þ
<apollo13> rennt hier *gg*
<apollo13> mit plymouth, aber das macht keinen unterschied, rescue mode ist ja eh ohne
<animax> tm: Aber danke nochmal. Habe vorhin parallel auch xVidCap ausprobiert. Video scheint da zu funtionieren, allerdings treten Störgeräusche bei der Wiedergabe auf. Müsste ich jetzt gucken, wie es is, wenn ich ein Mikro anschließe.
<tm> animax: kein thema, mach schöne desktop ausnahmen :)
<animax> Wenns läuft, schau ich nochmal vorbei und geb Bescheid. Wenn nich, auch ... :-DD 
<animax> Bis denne. :-)
<tm> animax: ciao o/"
<animax> Ach so: Ich kann das Programm aber jetzt nur über den Terminal starten, oder?
<tm> animax: du kannst mal schauen ob das im nautilus geht, wenn nicht einfach ins verzeichnis wechseln und linux32 ./wink eingeben - oder dafür einen starter erstellen, schau mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Men%C3%BCeditor
<animax> Nee, es geht über den Dateimanager, alles klar.
<animax> Super.
<animax> Hoffentlich funktionierts.
<animax> Also Ciao.
<tm> animax: toi toi toi :)
<animax> :-)
<animax> *erst noch verspätetes Frühstück zu sich nehm*
<animax> Und tschüß. :-)
<animax> tm: Eine allerletzte Frage hätte ich heute doch noch an Dich.
<tm> animax: joo, frag ruhig - ich bin club-mate trinkA - dazu steh ich :P
<animax> Wenn ich Dir den ChatLog als PDF schicke, könntest Du dann dort die Schritte markern, die zum Schluss die ausschlaggebenden waren?
<animax> Also, das, was zum Erfolg geführt hat.
<animax> Denn alleine kriege ich das nie hin.
<tm> animax: das könnte ich, aber das brauchst du nicht - weil ich den chat mitlogge und ich das alles in der text-form hab, wenn du den artikel im wiki dafür verbesserst, würd ich das tun :)
<animax> Du meinst, ich soll meine Erfahrungen dort festhalten?
<tm> animax: ja, wenn wink unter ubutnu 64 bit funktioniert, macht das schon sinn, ich würde auch über den artikel schauen und es ggf. verbessern
<animax> Was muss ich dafür tun?
<animax> Gucke gerade auf der Seite.
<tm> animax: also wenn wink unter ubuntu 64 bit läuft, dann wäre es z. b. schön wenn in dem artikel steht, wie man z. b. mit dem porgramm umgeht, wie man desktop-sessions aufnimmt, vielleicht noch ein paar screenshots, etc pp. und ich schreib dafür rein, wie man das unter ubuntu 64 bit installiert, ok?
<tm> animax: und das beste, du bekommst noch eine extra installationsanleitung von mir - in text oder pdf form, ich setz noch einen drauf und gib dir beide formate *g*
<animax> Wenn ich eingeloggt bin, kann ich einfach den Artikel bearbeiten?
<tm> animax: ja, kannst du :)
<tm> animax: aber probier wink vorher aus, es macht keinen sinn, wenn es nicht unter ubuntu 64 bit läuft ;)
<animax> Na ja, sicher. Das muss ich ja erst mal.
<tm> animax: dann hau rein, ich mach mal middacht o/"
<animax> Ok. Guten Hunger.
<SteveHH> moin @ all
<SteveHH> was kann es sein, wenn beim booten wo eigebntlich der bootloader erscheinen sollte nur ein schnell blinkender cursor zu sehen ist und nichts mehr passiert ? das system hat als 1. OS> win7 installiert - die selbe konfiguration funktioniert hier auf dem notebook hervorragend
<tm> SteveHH: solltest da nicht mal im #windows channel nachfragen?
<SteveHH> also lt. ubuntu-wiki ist das ein grub-prob ..
<SteveHH> weil winu7 und ubuntu
<SteveHH> 1. und 2. os
<tm> SteveHH: aha, dann sollte doch im wiki auch eine lösung dazu stehen... ;)
<SteveHH> ....wenn sie dort stehen wrde wäre ich kaum hier ...
<SteveHH> aber sorry das ich als noob mich erdreistet habe etwas zu fragen+
<tm> SteveHH: ich kann mit der meldung: blinkender cursor nicht sehr viel anfangen, ich sehe in deiner beschreibung nur ein win7...welche ubuntu version, was du gemacht hast, steht leider nicht da oben 
<SteveHH> .oO scheinbar hat niemand jemals als blutiger anfänger dagestanden...
<tm> SteveHH: kein problem, schön dass du "noob" das einsiehst :)
<SteveHH> die neueste.. 10.x
<tm> SteveHH: hast du erst windows installiert und dann ubuntu?
<SteveHH> und was ich gemacht habe ? einfach installiert "neben einem bestehenden betriebssystem", ubuntu eine komplette platte zugewiesen und grub installieren lassen ... 
<SteveHH> ja habe ich 
<SteveHH> windoof ist da schon knapp 1 jahr drauf 
<LetoThe2nd> und es belibt auch ewig beim blinkenden cursor und nicht nach ein paar minuten dann in die busybox?
<LetoThe2nd> ,windoof? SteveHH 
<shetlandpony> SteveHH, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<SteveHH> ich bügel ubuntu gerade noch einmal drüber .. einer von einem forum hatte danach den fehler nicht mehr :-/
<SteveHH> LetoThe2nd ich habe den die ganze nacht über so gelassen -> keine änderung ... 
<LetoThe2nd> ok.
<Frickelpit> SteveHH: wäre es nicht einfacher, grub neu zu installieren?
<tm> SteveHH: ich bin nicht der grub-experte - vielleicht solltest das mal angehen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<SteveHH> versucht ... entweder bin ich ein super-dau oder ich schnalle die anleitung nicj
<SteveHH> aber schauen wir mal was passiert wenn die kiste jetzt fertig ist -.-
<SteveHH> was ist "dev sr0" ?
<Frickelpit> dein laufwerk vermutlich
<tm> SteveHH: dein cd/dvd-rom vermutlich
<SteveHH> hmmm....ok 
<SteveHH> btw.: der fehler ist immer noch da
<SteveHH> :(
<SteveHH> *nochmal die cd reinpack*
<SteveHH> oh man ... warum funzt das auf dem notebook und auf dem hauptrechner nicht !?
<SteveHH> gruselig
<apricot> ich möchte gern in Nautilus ein Terminal-Fenster öffnen für einen sub-sub-sub-sub-Ordner wie z.B. in Dolphin/KDE ...
<tm> apricot: da sollte das paket " nautilus-open-terminal " installiert sein, dann könntest du im nautilus die rechte maustaste betätigen und ein terminal öffnen das dann in dem aktuellen verzeichnis ist
<elmargol> Gibt es mittlerweile gute linux software um textdokumente indizierbar zu machen?
<elmargol> Also gescannte PDF dokumente die mit OCR überarbeitet wurden
<apricot> tm, danke
<tm> elmargol: dazu sollte dir das ubuntu wiki ein paar gute tipps geben können, vielleicht einfach mal ausprobieren ;)
<SteveHH> so....jetzt bin ich wieder am punkt wo ich nicht 100% weiter weiss .... ich habe sda in /,, home und swap aufgeteilt und auf sdb 1 ist win7 drauf ... was soll ich jetzt als "device boot loader for installation" nehmen ? sdb a xx, sdb, sdb1 ("loader") oder was auch immer ?
<SteveHH> *bahnhof*
<SteveHH> meine idee wäre sdb1, auf der auch win 7 drauf ist und wo in klammern "loader" steht 
<tm> SteveHH: ich würde da die erste festplatte nehmen, wo grub installiert werden soll
<SteveHH> ist das korrekjt?
<Frickelpit> sda
<Frickelpit> fertig
<Frickelpit> du willst grub nicht auf eine partition installieren
<SteveHH> also ganz normal sda ? 
<tm> jenau :)
<SteveHH> na dann schauen wir mal ... auf ein neues ... o.O
<SteveHH> das übt alles oder wie war das ... 
<SteveHH> selber fehlere wie vorher ..... blinkender cursor und das wars .....
<exs> moin
<tm> SteveHH: kannst du die festplatte aussuchen im bios, von wo gebootet werden soll?
<SteveHH> ich denke schon 
<SteveHH> ich schaue mal eben ..mom
<tm> SteveHH: oder beim booten F12 drücken, da sollte dann ein boot-menü erscheinen (unterstützt aber nicht jedes BIOS)
<exs> kann mir nebenbei jmd sagen wie ich kile deutsch mache?
<Frickelpit> installiere das sprachpaket, wäre jetzt mein heißer tipp
<tm> exs: schau mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kile  <-- da steht auch der heisse tipp von Frickelpit drin ;)
<SteveHH> ok ... ubuntu startet jetzt .. nur windows macht probs .. aber das bekomme ich auch noch hin ...thx schonmalk 
<tm> SteveHH: und kleiner tipp, lass das noob und windoof gesabbel, das liest sich immer doof und bringt einem nicht weiter ;)
<exs> tm, wo schreibt Frickelpit ?
<tm> exs: 01/25 14:25:08   Frickelpit >> installiere das sprachpaket, wäre jetzt mein heißer tipp
<exs> tm, hab ich schon
<exs> alle programme sind deutsch außer kile
<tm> exs: schon in dem wiki artikel reingeschaut? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kile
<exs> tm, natürlich
<exs> tm, und ich würde hier nicht doof herumfragen, wenn ich mir den nicht schon durchgelesen hätte
<exs> tm, das kannst du mir glauben
<tm> exs: dann schau doch mal unter den settings nach obs da eine einstellung zu gibt
<bullgard4> [Maverick] Ich möchte das Paket sqliteman installieren. Synaptic meldet: "NICHT AUTHENTIFIZIERT: libqscintilla2-5, sqliteman, sqliteman-doc." Wie kommt das?
<Black_Sun>  moinsen alle, habbn dvbt-stick (hauppauge wintv ministick model 1295) wie bekomme ich die fernbedienung zum laufen ? 
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: welchen mirror nutzt du? mal einen anderen probiert?
<apollo13> bullgard4: der key für das repo fehlt
<apollo13> teilweise behebt ein apt-get update aber auch das problem
<bullgard4> Das Komische ist ja, daß Synaptic dieselben 3 Paket noch einmal auflistet unter "Zu installieren".
<Frickelpit> was sagt das terminal beim installieren
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: Das Terminal lehnt das Herunterladen ab und beendet sich.
<Frickelpit> oO
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: Das Terminal lehnt das Herunterladen ab und beendet es.
<Frickelpit> how rude :D
<tm> exs: in dem artikel steht: Unter GNOME müssen noch die Spracheinstellungen für KDE-Software angepasst werden [5]. <-- was damit gemeint ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich nutze kein kde, oder wo man das einstellen könnte
<bullgard4> Synatic > Software-Paketquellen > Software von Ubuntu > Herunterladen von:=Hauptserver.
<tm> exs: schau mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen#KDE-Software-unter-Gnome
<exs> tm, ich habe mir gerade kde installiert. selbst unter kde gehts net
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: und ein apt-get update mit erneutem versuch?
<Florian_Weber> tm,exs: in systemsettings (muss gegebenenfalls noch installiert werden) ist das recht weit oben zu finden
<Florian_Weber> exs: natürlich nicht
<Florian_Weber> entweder es geht an beiden Stellen, oder an keiner
<tm> Florian_Weber: steht ja unter dem artikel, ist nur etwas unübersichtlich angeben (finde ich) ;)
<Frickelpit> tm: it's a wiki ;)
<Black_Sun> hmm... keiner ne ahnung wie das fernbedienung zu laufen bekomme ?
<tm> Frickelpit: achso ;)
<exs> Nun öffnet sich das KDE-Kontrollzentrum. Hier klickt man nun bei englischer (deutscher) Beschriftung im Abschnitt "Personal" ("Persönliches") auf "Regional & Language" ("Land/Region & Sprache"). Im erscheinenden Fenster rechts unten auf "Select System Language" ("Systemsprache auswählen") klicken und dort "German (Germany)" ("Deutsch (Deutschland)") auswählen. <- gemacht
<bullgard4> apollo13: Ich habe '~$ sudo apt-get update' ausgeführt. Der Befehl antwortete mir, ich solle es noch einmal laufen lassen. ich habe es ein zweites Mal laufen lassen. Jetzt endet '~$ sudo apt-get install sqliteman' mit "Abbruch." 
<tm> exs: dann kile nochmal neu starten oder sich mal aus und neu einloggen
<tm> exs: steht auch da: Anschließend klickt man jeweils auf die Bestätigungsknöpfe (die mit den Haken), um die Einstellung zu übernehmen. Evtl. ist nun noch ein Neustart der grafischen Oberfläche nötig.
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: was sagt apt-cache policy sqliteman?
<exs> tm, na gut
<exs> ich melde mich mal neu an
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: qrx
<tm> exs: dir kann man aber auch nicht alles glauben :P
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: ?
<Black_Sun> ich hab da was gefunden, aber ich weiß halt nit wie ich den patsh zum laufen bringe, kann mir jemand helfen ?
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: qrx heißt: "Bitte warten - nicht stören."
<Frickelpit> lol, ok dann keine hilfe
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: Hier funkt mir gerade die Aktualisierungsverwaltung dazwiwchen. ich muß 90 MB herunterladen und installieren.
<exs> tm, nein? waurm weil ich nicht in 2 sec mich angemeldet habe. bin gerade dabei^^
<tm> exs: kein thema ;)
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: sollte ja schnell gehen ;)
<bullgard4> Das dauert bei 244 kB/s ein paar Minuten.
<Black_Sun> klopf..klopf...klopf... O.o
<tm> ,geduld? Black_Sun 
<shetlandpony> Black_Sun: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<Black_Sun> Ich bin gedulisch ...... grrrrrrrr........
<Black_Sun> lmw
<Dingens_> hallo! ich hab hier ein seltsames problem mit meinem sound, das ich net allein gelöst bekomme. wenn ich sound von einer soundkarte zu einer andern streame (um den pc als DSP/effektkette zu verwenden) funktioniert das erst fein, aber nach 1-3min fängt der sound an erst zu knistern und dann immer stärker zerhackt zu werden. hat jemand 'ne idee was da als fehlerursache in frage kommt? 
<tm> Dingens_: naja, da müßte man sicherlich schon wissen was für streaming software du nutzt, ob der buffer großgenug eingestellt ist, etc pp. so pauschal bekommst du sicherlich keine antwort da drauf
<exs> tm, naja geht noch immer nicht, aber ich gebe es auf. es soll nicht sein^^
<Dingens_> tm, ja stimmt, aber ist auch schwer das gesamte problem in eine irc message zu packen
<tm> exs: sind die pakete installiert? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen#KDE-2 , mehr könnte ich jetzt auch nicht machen...
<Dingens_> tm, ich verwende jackd als soundserver. der effekt tritt auch ohne zwischengeschaltete applikation auf, wenn ich direkt input auf output leite
<tm> Dingens_: ich kenne mich mit sound und streaming wenig aus, mich brauchst da eigentlich nicht direkt ansprechen, besser ist es - das allgmein in den channel posten, was du bisher gemacht hast, welches ubuntu du nutzt, welche software, welche hardware vorhanden ist
<Dingens_> tm, ich verwende 3 rotierende buffer zu jeweils 256 samples
<reberboot> Black_Sun: Hast du den wikiartike über dvbgeräte und ubuntu gelesen bis zum ende?
<reberboot> Um mitgelieferte Fernbedienungen nutzen zu können, muss meist Lirc installiert und konfiguriert werden.
<reberboot> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lirc
<tm> Dingens_: ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die buffers zu klein dimensioniert sind
<Black_Sun> reberboot: lirc hab ich doch installiert
<Black_Sun> öhmm.. nur mim konfigurieren komm ich nit klar
<reberboot> hast du hie rnie erwähnt...aber eine detaillierte fehlerbeschreibung währe eventuell hilfreich wenn du imme rnoch auf hilfe hoffst
<Dingens_> tm/all, so kleine buffer sind bei echtzeit-prozessing üblich, weil die latenz klein bleiben muss. ich spekuliere auf probleme mit interrupt konflikten zwischen den beiden soundkarten, oder leicht abweichende samplingfrequenzen, die nicht durch resampling abgefangen werden
<Dingens_> mir fehlen nur einfach ideen, wie ich das problem eingrenzen kann
<reberboot> was wird dir denn ausgegeben wenn du irw im terminal laufen hast und tasten drückst?
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: '~$ apt-cache policy sqliteman; sqliteman: Installiert: (keine); Kandidat: 1.2.2-0ubuntu2; Versionstabelle: 1.2.2-0ubuntu2 0; 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/universe i386 Packages'
<tm> Dingens_: da muß ich passen, dazu kenne ich mich nicht genug aus
<exs> mal so ganz nebenbei. wenn ich hier auf kde4 einen link über xchat auswähle wird winebrowser gestartet. wie stelle ich das auf firefox um?
<Dingens_> tm, das scheint mir auch etwas zu weitläufig/komplex für irc. fällt dir ein passendes forum ein, wo man das mal posten könnte? bin ich da bei ubuntu richtig aufgehoben, oder ist das mehr'ne linux kernel sache? 
<tm> Dingens_: vielleicht hilft dir sowas wie iotop weiter... wenn die 1 bis 3 minuten alles ok ist, sind es wohl nicht die sample frequenz...
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: ok, sieht normal aus, vielleicht gibt es gerade ein problem mit dem key. ich würd es einfach nochmal später probieren
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: Mach ich. --  Danke.
<tm> Dingens_: du könntest im  ubuntuusers.de forum nachfragen oder im englisch sprachigen forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Dingens_> tm, dank dir, ich versuch mal mein glück mit iotop + forum
<tm> Dingens_: evtl. gibt es noch foren für die software, das sollte dann aber auf der HP der jeweiligen software stehen
<bullgard4> Dingens_: Ich würde die Frage in einem spezialiserteren Forum stellen. Du kannst z. B. ubuntuusers.de fragen.
<Black_Sun> reberboot: irw ? 
<reberboot> mal den wikiartikel über lirc gelesen? wenn ja dann wüsstest du dass wenn du im terminal irw schreibst er alles auflistet was passiert...lies einfach mal den artikel vllt hat sich dein problem dann auch schon gelöst
<reberboot> ,lirc? Black_Sun
<shetlandpony> Black_Sun, lirc ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/lirc
<Black_Sun> wenn ich irw eintippe kommt :connect: No such file or directory
<tm> exs: ich kenn nur das unter gnome -> system - einstellungen - bevorzugte anwendungen, das hilft dir aber unter kde4 nicht weiter
<tm> *glaub*
<reberboot> hast du infrarot als interface irgendwo? Ich bin leider ohne infrarot und hab mich nie damit beschäftigt, es sollte dir jemand helfen der da n plan davon hat
<reberboot> und du solltest mal den wikiartikel lesen
<reberboot> komplett und alles versuchen was da drin steht
<tm> exs: ansonsten gibts noch " sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser ", aber inwieweit das kde4 berücksichtig, keine ahnung :/
<Black_Sun> also ich kenn mich ehrlich gesagt nit aus mit der fernbededienung treiber interface etc. aber ich schaufel mal alles durh, mal sen was passiert
<exs> tm ,ok danke
<bullgard4> Frickelpit, apollo13: Nun hat Synaptic das Paket anstandslos heruntergeladen und installiert. Meine Erklärung: 1. Das Repositorium war vorhin vorübergehend in Unordnung. Oder 2. Die Aktualisierungsverwaltung hat dazwischengefunkt. 
<reberboot> Black_Sun:Also ichw eis es nicht aber ich glaubne dass: Wenn des bei dir kommt deine infrarotschnittstelle nicht vorhanden oder deaktiviert ist. eventuell wäre das hier interessant für dich falls du dich dami tnoch nciht beschäftigt hast http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/infrarot
<Black_Sun> okay reberboot , ich kuck mal nach
<Dingens_> tm, hm komisch, iotop zeigt mir beim abspielen von sound 0 aktivität. 
<tm> Dingens_: ich weiss nicht ob die aussage von iotop da richtig aussage fähig ist...frag da nochmal in einem forum nach...vielleicht ist das nur eine einstellungssache...
<Dingens_> ich schau mal, danke trotzdem
<tm> Dingens_: np
<Black_Sun> ich melde mich später nochmal, ich muss kurz wech, aber danke mal
<Dingens_> oh nein.. nach der meinung von soundtechnikern ist kein problem hardwareseitig, bedingt durch die abweichenden onboard-clocks der soundkarten. es gäbe keine möglichkeit mehrere soundkarten von einer zentralen clocksource auf dem mainboard zu syncen
<blueonyx> hi, ich hab nen ubuntu server mit einer ipmi karte (ipmitool funktioniert lokal) und diese ist auch schon fürs lan konfiguriert, aber ifconfig zeigt deren interface nicht an, was kann ich tun?
<jokrebel> so endlich gehts - hi - und sorry fürs rein/raus
<bullgard4> Dingens_: Deine Soundtechniker wissen nicht Bescheid. Es gibt ein Linux-Tool, das die Taktgeber von Computern über das Internet gegenseitig synchronisert. Es hängt von der Harware (Soundkarte) ab, ob der jeweilige Computer seinen Takt von diesem Takt (Haupttaktgeber) ableitet oder nicht.
<bullgard4> s/Harware/Hardware/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: Dingens_: Deine Soundtechniker wissen nicht Bescheid. Es gibt ein Linux-Tool, das die Taktgeber von Computern über das Internet gegenseitig synchronisert. Es hängt von der Hardware (Soundkarte) ab, ob der jeweilige Computer seinen Takt von diesem Takt (Haupttaktgeber) ableitet oder nicht.
<Dingens_> bullgard4, darum gehts ja. laut denen können soundkarten softwareseitig keinen takt beziehen. man kann sie allerhöchstens via spdif synchronisieren, also in hardware direkt
<Dingens_> sprich wenn die langsamere soundkarte captured und die schnelle playbackt, dann wird früher oder später ein underrun auftreten und daher käme mein zunehmendes knacken
<Dingens_> is natürlich erstmal hypothese. ich kann mir genauso vorstellen, dass aus irgendwelchen gründen der soundserver einzelne puffer droppt. 
<Dingens_> ah, hab bei den soundtechnikern 3 varianten gefunden mein problem zu lösen :) tag gerettet
<tobago> gibt es ein linux tool zum erfassen von dienstplänen und arbeitszeiten?
<Florian-Weber> tobago: bestimmt, deine Frage erscheint mir aber relativ unpräzise: Meinst du einfach eine PIM-Software?
<tobago> Florian_Weber: nein. muss gar nicht so umfangreich sein. man muss lediglich einen dienstplan damit erstellen können und gut wäre noch eine möglichkeit für den erstellten dienstplan eine arbeitszeiterfassung zu haben (sprich dienstplan erstellt und hinterher die stunden erfasst
<tobago> Florian-Weber: ^^
<Dingens_> open office calc? :)
<Florian-Weber> das eine ist mein Laptop, das andere mein PC; ansonsten: wenn dir eine Kommandozeilereicht, könnte man das sogar selbst proggen
<jokrebel> hätt ich jetzt auch gesagt. Arbeite selber nach einem sehr komplexen Schichtplan, der über Excel (da steht OO-Tabellenkalkulation gar nicht schlecht daneben) realisiert ist.
<Dingens_> muss ja auch net offline sein, kriegt man durchaus auch an'ne datenbank gebamselt. und erweiterbare vorlagen für dienstpläne gibts auch reichlich
<exs> Fuchs, sag ma weißt du wie unter kile vernümpftig biblatex zum laufen kriege? mom spackt er nur herum
<Arigon> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ne ssh verbindung von win 7 ubuntu 10.10 hinbekomme?
<Arigon> bin en absoluter linux noob^^
<LetoThe2nd> Arigon: wenn du die frage so stellst dass man sie verstehen kann, dann vermutlich schon.
<Arigon> oh ok dann versuch ichs nochmal^^ also ich will über Putty auf nem Windows 7 Rechner ne SSH verbindung zu nem Ubuntu 10.10 rechner herstellen der sich in meinem LAN befindet
<rumpe1> Aragon, openssh-server auf ubuntu, putty auf windows ... dann ginge schonmal windows→ubuntu
<LetoThe2nd> Arigon: siehe rumpel, dazu noch ein bisschen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#Der-SSH-Server - fertig :-)
<rumpe1> oder winscp für windows, um daten zu transferieren
<Arigon> rumpe1, also openssh-server mit apt-get installieren?
<Arigon> naja ich les mir mal das wiki durch dank euch
<rumpe1> Arigon, ist prinzipiell immer eine super idee :)
<Arigon> jaja dacht ich mir schon^^
<drakooner> heya, kann mir kurz jemand verraten, wie ich bei exaile an die Audioscrobbler Playlisten komme?
<bullgard4> Das Programm usbmount "automatically mounts and unmounts USB mass storage devices". Mein Maverick-Computer montiert das auch automatisch , ohne daß ich usbmount installiert habe. Wozu benötigt man noch usbmount?
<sash_> bullgard4: bei dir macht das irgendwas in deiner riesigen desktop-umgebung
<sash_> bullgard4: die gibts nicht ueberall
<bullgard4> sash_: hm
<sash_> bullgard4: das steht so aehnlich auch in aptitude show usbmount
<sash_> bullgard4: hal oder pmount duerfte es bei dir machen
<bullgard4> sash_: 1.) '~$ aptitude show usbmount' zeigt denselben Text an wie Synaptic. 2.) '~$ lsof | grep pmount' gibt nichts aus.
<killtill> jemand Probleme gehabt bei den Freitag updates. Mit hats den gdm zerschossen.
<sash_> bullgard4: ja, und in aptitude show usbmount steht doch was von lightweight solution, oder?
<bullgard4> killtill: Bei mir hat es nichts zerschossen. Ging butterweich. Computer ist 4 Jahre alt.
<jokrebel> killtill: nichts dergleichen gehört. Definiere "zerschossen" bitte genauer (am besten mit gepasteten Fehlermeldungen)
<bullgard4> sash_: Ja, das "lightweight solution" habe ich mit Interesse vermerkt. 
<killtill> k , danke. Hatte einiges gefunden im Netz, aber am Ende half nur ne reinstallation. Ja hab Maverick auf nen MacBook kann immer was passieren.
<bullgard4> killtill: Wer schön sein wil, muß leiden!
<killtill> zum Glück hab ich ne eigene /home partition xD
<killtill> hehe.
<killtill> Will nicht schön sein. Will nur ein gutes OS auf nem guten rechner.  Aber trotzdem danke!
<sash_> bullgard4: udev wird das bei dir machen, hal ist veraltet.
<sash_> bullgard4: und wieso sollte lsof | grep pmount irgendwas finden?
<zLouD_> Hey
<zLouD_> Eine Frage: Sind die meisten Scripts/Programme in Ubuntu fix auf "sudo" optimiert?
<dadrc> Gegenfrage: Was genau willst du wissen?
<bullgard4> sash_: Sagtest Du nicht: "hal oder pmount duerfte es bei dir machen"?
<sash_> bullgard4: jo, hab mich vertan mit hal. hab so ca. 1 jahr in der vergangenheit gedacht
<bullgard4> zLouD_: Die meisten Programme benötigen kein sudo.
<zLouD_> dadrc: sudo entfernen, root pw festlegen
<zLouD_> resp
<sash_> also, udev oder pmount. aber selbst wenn, die mounten ja nicht permanent wild durch die gegend
<zLouD_> user aus gruppe wheel rausnehmen und root pw festlegen
<sash_> zLouD_: und wieso?
<LetoThe2nd> zLouD_: wheel ist ne andere distribution.
<LetoThe2nd> zLouD_: und ja, man kann ein root-pw setzen.
<zLouD_> letzteres ist mir klar
<zLouD_> kann es sein das wheel identisch mit gruppe "admin" ist?
<zLouD_> oder wie das bei ubuntu ist?
<zLouD_> sash_: Weil ich das so brauche für meine Zwecke ;)
<zLouD_> Der User soll keine möglichkeit root zustand zu bekommen
<sash_> das geht auch anders
<Frickelpit> definitiv
<LetoThe2nd> zLouD_: nimm ihm admin weg und gut?
<Frickelpit> dafür braucht man kein root account
<sash_> hauptuser aus der admin-gruppe nehmen und gut ist
<LetoThe2nd> wird durch ein rootpassword sogar schlimmer, weil dann nämlich su erlaubt ist :-)
<zLouD_> LetoThe2nd: Das war ja genau die frage, ne ;)
<sash_> neuen user anlegen und in die admin-gruppe packen. oder /etc/sudoers anpassen
<bullgard4> sash_: Ich merke mir fürs nächste: "Lightweight solution." --  Danke!
<LetoThe2nd> zLouD_: ne das wars nicht ne, kann keine ne was dafür ne wenn du dich ne undeutlich ausdrückst ne?
<zLouD_> LetoThe2nd: Aber ohne rootpw kommste dann ja nicht an root ran
<zLouD_> oder dich inner tty damit einzuloggen
<LetoThe2nd> gnah.
<sash_> ach...
<LetoThe2nd> ich übergebe an den firstlevel support. am anfang klangs interessant.
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: :P
<zLouD_> LetoThe2nd: Was haste denn erwartet? :3
<sash_> zLouD_: du brauchst keinen root. du nimmst nen user aus der gruppe admin, der darf sudo nutzen und damit kannst du administrative aufgaben uebernehmen
<sash_> ,sudo? zLouD_ 
<shetlandpony> zLouD_: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<zLouD_> Ich weiß wie sudo funzt
<sash_> offenbar nichtt
<zLouD_> Allerdings hast du vlt. bemerkt dass ich nicht wusste wie die Gruppe unter ubuntu hieß
<sash_> ganz und gar nicht, um genau zu sein.
<sash_> zLouD_: ein blick in die sudoers reicht aus, um das zu sehen
<sash_> das weiss man, wenn man "weiss, wie sudo funzt"
<zLouD_> Ich hab hier kein aktives Ubuntu system am laufen
<zLouD_> Also kann ich schonmal nicht in die sudoers reinschauen
<zLouD_> womit der letzte Satz auch hinfällig ist
<sash_> und, nein. systemskripte haben nicht in jeder zeile sudo stehen
<sash_> weil man sie mit sudo aufrufen kann
<jokrebel> zLouD_: Tust Du uns nen gefallen und benutzt Satzzeichen anstatt ständigem Enter, bitte…
<zLouD_> Sehr gut, dann brauch ich mir keine Sorge zu machen über Fehlverhalten wenn der User aus der Gruppe ist
<sash_> anleitungen dagegen enthalten oft sudos, aber die kann man auch ersetzen
<zLouD_> jokrebel: Mach ich das nicht?
<sash_> zLouD_: linux ist n multiuser-system. es sollten keinerlei probleme auftauchen, wenn einige dieser user keine admins sind
<sash_> _gar_ keinen admin-nutzer zu haben, waere aber recht bloed imho
<zLouD_> Fein
<jokrebel> zLouD_: nein? scroll mal zurück - zB. 18:21 - 22 - 3 Zeilen ohne Punkt und Komma. Dafür drei mal Enter…
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: is ja gut.
<zLouD_> jokrebel: Kannst du einfach dein Fenster minimieren, dann kriegst du das nicht mit und wir brauchen diese Diskussion gar nicht führen, ist für uns beide nicht zielführend.
<LetoThe2nd> zLouD_: und _du_ lässt das thema auch.
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: na wenn er fragt … 
<LetoThe2nd> aus.
<zLouD_> sash_> zLouD_: linux ist n multiuser-system. es sollten  keinerlei probleme auftauchen, wenn einige dieser user  keine admins sind <<< Mein Interesse lag darin zu wissen ob es dann auf `su' zurückgreift, vlt. kannst du mir das auch noch sagen :)
<Deem> zLouD_: su funktioniert niht solange kein root passwort gesetzt ist
<Deem> und wenn ein root passwort gesetzt wäre, sollte es schwer zu erraten sein
<zLouD_> Deem: Das wird ja gesetzt sein. Mehr geht es darum ob dann anstatt gksudo dann gksu genutzt wird und nach root pw gefragt wird.
<Deem> zLouD_: wenn du ein rot pw gesetzt hast und das keiner kennt, dann kann es auch keiner eingeben. logisch, hä?
<bekks> zLouD_: Nein.
<bekks> Deem: Nein.
<bekks> su/gksu erfordern ein gesetztes und _aktiviertes_ root Passwort. Ubuntu hat einen aktivierten root Account mit nicht gesetztem Passwort, was effektiv den direkten Login und die Nutzung von su/gksu verhindert. Ändert man das, ist es meist so, dass man spontan jeden Support verliert.
<fr00d> Guten Abend.
<Deem> bekks: warum nein? genau das hab ich eben auch gesagt.
<fr00d> Ich suche das Perl Modul Net::SSH::Perl wo finde ich das denn in Ubuntu?
<zLouD_> Hey bekks :)
<zLouD_> bekks: Was magste denn mit letzten Teil aussagen? 
<bekks> zLouD_: Dass Du deinen Support verlierst, wenn Du das tust :)
<jokrebel> zLouD_: dass Du, wenn Du root ein Passwort gibst nicht mehr den Ubuntu-Way beschreitest und auf Dich allein gestellt bist.
<rumpe1> fr00d, aptitude search perl | grep ssh
<fr00d> Jep, hab ich gemacht.
<fr00d> libnet-ssh-perl ist es nicht.
<fr00d> Das ist nämlich Net::SSH.
<fr00d> Also Net/SSH.pm und nicht Net/SSH/Perl.pm
<zLouD_> bekks: Was ist denn das für eine Regelung? :o
<exs> hi
<bekks> zLouD_: Das ist der Ubuntu-Way.
<exs> ich habe mir gerade gnome installiert und im firefox hat er ne schwarze menüleiste. wie kriege ich die weg?
<bekks> Ob man das gut findet oder nicht - man kann problemlos auch ohne root login arbeiten.
<zLouD_> Hmm, das ist dann aber ne Ausnahme Regelung oder?
<bekks> zLouD_: Ausnahme wozu?
<jokrebel> …und wenn man es nicht gut findet kann man viele Distributionen _mit_ Root-Account-Standard finden.
<rumpe1> fr00d, hmm... das  mal doof. Normal reicht das aus bei der Suche.
<bekks> Man kann unter jedem mir bekannten Linux/Unix System mit deaktiviertem Root-Login arbeiten.
<zLouD_> Magst du mir damit sagen dass man ausnahmslos dann ignoriert wird sobald man erwähnt dass man ein Root pw nutzt?
<bekks> zLouD_: Ausnahmslos vielleicht nicht - aber die Leute, die wissen, was Du damit angerichtet hast, werden dich ignorieren.
<rumpe1> zLouD_, root-pw=Erbsünde
<dadrc> (Dann sollte mal jemand den Wiki-Artikel entsprechend anpassen)
<bekks> dadrc: Du. :)
<dadrc> Wenn ich wüsste, wieso genau das bei Ubuntu so total verpönt ist und es im Wiki trotzdem anders steht, würd ich das sogar machen
<bekks> dadrc: Ginst Du mir bitte mal die URL?
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo/Konfiguration
<Fuchs> erster Satz:  "Im Allgemeinen fährt man bei Ubuntu gut damit, den Root-Account deaktiviert zu lassen und das System ausschließlich über sudo zu administrieren."
<Fuchs> nur so als Hinweis. 
<zLouD_> bekks: Naja, bei mir ist es ja eigtl. nur so dass ich nur möchte dass Nutzer nicht die Möglichkeit bekommen administrative Aufgabe auszuführen, allerdings soll es für Admins möglich sein dass man in der Session des Nutzers dennoch eine über su machen kann. Ich hätte jetzt nicht erwartet dass ich sonen Kontra bekomme, gerade wie von Leuten wie jokrebel der ja schon sehr negativ rüberkommt.
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo/Konfiguration#Root-Passwort-einrichten -- Erster Absatz.
<bekks> Da steht doch alles. :)
<Fuchs> zweitens: #ubuntu-de ist _nicht_ ubuntuusers.de. Die Leute hier haben ggf. andere Ansichten als die Leute da. 
<Fuchs> drittens: das ist alles leicht offtopic und wuerde wohl besser da diskutiert als hier 
<zLouD_> Es wäre ja auch möglich einen Nutzer für administrative Schritte zu erstellen wie vorhin gesagt wurde. Ich denk mal drüber nach. :)
<jokrebel> zLouD_: Man kann den Usern ohne weiteres die sudoer-Gruppe wegnehmen damit sie nichts administratives machen können. Und alles administrative kann man auch _ohne_ ein root-Passwort zu setzten mittels sudo erledigen. Und ich wollte nicht negativ rüberkommen, aber wenn jemand innerhalb 1 1/2 Minuten für ca. 10 Worte drei mal Enter drückt, darm man das wohl mal als übertrieben bezeoichnen, oder?
<jokrebel> *darf
<zLouD_> Wie du siehst ist das nicht die Regel, und ich hab niemals behauptet dass man das nicht machen kann. Ich bin für andere Ideen offen wie du siehst und wollte nur die einfachste und schnellste Methode ermitteln. Wahrscheinlich werd ich das wohl nun so ausführen dass ich einen "Admin" Konto erstelle und dem erlaube solche Tätigkeiten zu übernehmen, es darf halt nicht viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, da in der finalen Massen-Installation kaum ...
<zLouD_> ... Zeit für viele einzelne Anpassungen sein wird und ich meine Mitarbeiter auch verstehen müssen was sie dort machen, also fällt editieren eigtl. schon raus. :)
<LetoThe2nd> oO( und wo ist jetzt der unterschied zum defaultuser im ubuntukonzept?!? )
<zLouD_> LetoThe2nd: Es soll ein System für Schüler sein, den kann ich ja wohl keine Möglichkeit geben selbstständig anpassungen am System vorzunehmen.
<zLouD_> Deshalb einen Schüler und "Lehrer" Konto
<LetoThe2nd> zLouD_: nimm mal ein default-installiertes ubuntu, dann leg einen zweiten "schüler"user an, und.... alles ist wie du es wolltest. tja.
<jokrebel> zLouD_: Aber was hindert Dich daran ein Konto "Chef" anzulegen, welches als einziges der Sudoer-Gruppe angehört und administrieren kann (mittels SUDO)? Alle anderen sind "nur" User. DAS ist der Ubuntu-Way.
<zLouD_> jokrebel: Das ist doch was ich eben sagte. Ein Schüler Konto ohne admin/wheel Gruppe und ein Konto "Chef"
<zLouD_> LetoThe2nd: Das ist ein Argument. ;)
<jokrebel> zLouD_: Ich habe aus Deinen posts gelesen, dass Du dafür unbedingt ein root-Konto einrichten willst, was definitiv nicht nötig ist. 
<yan_nick_> tach leute, ich habe einen usbstick angeschlossen, wie kannich erkennen, wo der unter /dev liegt?
<Fuchs> dmesg 
<zLouD_> jokrebel: Ne, meinte damit das dass du eben sagtest
<zLouD_> yan_nick_: fdisk -l
<yan_nick_> zLouD_: ich dachte, dass ich jetzt alle devices sehe und den dazugehörigen pfad
<yan_nick_> anscheinen nicht, wie gehe ich jetzt damit um
<yan_nick_> zLouD_: ja?
<jokrebel> ?
<yan_nick_> jokrebel: habe n usbstick dran
<yan_nick_> will gucken, wo der unter /(dev liegt
<Fuchs> wurden zwei Moeglichkeiten genannt 
<yan_nick_> kriege dasm it fdisk nicht hin
<Fuchs> ist keine Fehlermeldung
<zLouD_> yan_nick_: Mit fdisk -l siehst du die eingebunden "Medien"
<zLouD_> Darunter zählt auch dein USB Stick
<rumpe1> yan_nick_, sudo fdisk -l
<zLouD_> Du musst das schon als root ausführen
<zLouD_> wie rumpe1 sagte
<LupusE> schoenen guten abend, damen und herr'n. wir machen rapmusik und hoer'n sie auch gern.
<jokrebel> LupusE: oh - poetisch heut <g> guten abend </OT>
<LupusE> bullgard4: zum topic heute mirgen ist wichtiger, dass du verstehst, dass genau diese info in der manpage 'versteckt' war. wie du dort hinkommst ist dann zweitrangig, update-alternatives ist wohl unter einem debianoidem system die 100 Punkte antwort.
<bullgard4> LupusE: hebst Du auf den Satz: "man is the system's manual pager." ab in 'man man'?
<yan_nick_> zLouD_: ah
<LupusE> bullgard4: meher auf man man ab  '-P Pager'
<yan_nick_> okay, dann ist das device nicht eingebunden
<zLouD_> yan_nick_: Dann würde ich vorschlagen dass du deinen USB Stick an den PC steckst
<yan_nick_> zLouD_: usbstick == sdhc speicherkarte in internetn cardreaser
<Fuchs> wie kommst Du dann auf die Idee, dass das ein USB Stick sei? 
<Fuchs> das ist meist /dev/mmblck*   oder so 
<Fuchs> und genau deswegen schrubte(sic) ich von Anfang an dmesg. 
<zLouD_> Fuchs: Sollte dies aber nicht ebenso von fdisk gelistet werden?
<Fuchs> zLouD_: wenn es in /proc/partitions ist: ja
<Fuchs> zLouD_: die Frage ist, ob es das ist. Imo ist es das nicht zwingend. Aber ich bin ehrlich zu faul um eine SD Karte zu holen
<yan_nick_> Fuchs: hm...photorec funzt jetzt nicht, da die sd karte keine partition ist, ist jedoch einganagen
<yan_nick_> unter /media/disk zu finden
<LupusE> ich hoffe doch als RO gemountet.
<yan_nick_> RO?
<LupusE> Read Only.
<yan_nick_> ich habe die einfach nur ins netbook gestecktmehr nicht :D
<bullgard4> LupusE: Ok. --  Danke nochmals!
<yan_nick_> LupusE: ^
<LupusE> yan_nick_: bevor du mit photorec rumbastelst willst du sicherstellen, dass sie NUR RO eingehaengt wird. beser gnz aushaengen, ein image mittels DD ziehen und dieses bearbeiten mit allen gaengigen forensik tools.
<yan_nick_> LupusE: ehm...wenn du das bisschen mehr erklären könntest wäre das gut
<yan_nick_> DD...
<Deem> yan_nick_: man dd
<emryz> hallo zusammen. ich will eine simple netzwerk-datei-freigabe von einem ubuntu system zu einem anderen in meinem heimnetz. ich habe es es mit nfs und samba probiert, aber es läuft nich. gibt es einen simplen weg?
<jokrebel> ,dd? yan_nick_
<shetlandpony> yan_nick_: siehe shell dd
<Robert_Zenz> emryz, wieso geht denn nfs nicht?
<k1l> yan_nick_: wenn du was falsch machst, kannst du so das image immer wieder verhunzen. aber direkt auf dem stick ist dann alles verloren
<k1l> ,dd_rescue? yan_nick_ 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss nichts ueber dd_rescue, ich assoziiere aber rescue damit
<janda> moin, wo kann ich mir ein netinst.iso downloaden?
<yan_nick_> janda: wget
<emryz> du, dass weiß ich nicht. ich habe es installiert und unter nautilus erstmal freigaben erstellt, die ordner tauchen aber nicht auf. dann ahbe ich versucht die /etc/exports zu bearbeiten um die freigabe zu bekommen, aber auch das hat nicht geholfen.
<janda> yan_nick_, nicht WIE sondern WO
<yan_nick_> janda: terminak?
<yan_nick_> ach so :D
<Deem> janda: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<janda> thx
<Deem> np
<Robert_Zenz> emryz, dem WIki-Artikel gefolgt?
<emryz> yep
<emryz> ich sags mal so, mit samba bin ich bsiher am weitesten gekommen ;)
<emryz> damit konnte ich zumindest schonmal in die freigegbenen ordner, hatte aber keinen lese-und schreibzugriff
<yan_nick_> wie kriege ich mit dd ein iso LupusE ?
<emryz> und konnte ihn auch warum auhc immer nicht erhalten
<LupusE> emryz: ssh nutzen, mittels scp ... oder in der addressleiste 'fish://user@host'
<yan_nick_> habe manuell schon die sachen gespeichert
<LupusE> yan_nick_: das ist nicth gerade eine sache, die man in 20min lernt.
<yan_nick_> LupusE: okay, next step
<zLouD_> yan_nick_: dd if=/path/to/device of=/tmp/image.img bs=1M
<yan_nick_> als gnz aushägen heißt was genau?
<LupusE> yan_nick_: dd ist nicth wirklich shcwer. zu datenrettung findest du auch was im wiki.
<k1l> ,datenrettung? yan_nick_ 
<shetlandpony> yan_nick_, Datenrettung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung - Weitere Infos im query ...
<yan_nick_> den wikiaetriel
<Robert_Zenz> emryz, dann stimmen nur die Rechte/Benutzer nicht. Mit Samba kenn ich mich aber nicht aus, NFS könnt würd ich vorschlagen zu prüfen ob 'sudo exportfs -ra' vielleicht Fehler wirft, und per hand/mount einhängen probieren.
<yan_nick_> k1l: jaj
<k1l> yan_nick_: erstmal lesen und verstehen warum man da was macht.
<k1l> yan_nick_: lies den artikel vom bot
<k1l> ,bot? yan_nick_ 
<shetlandpony> yan_nick_: ich bin ein bot ;p
<emryz> ich würde das auch lieber über nfs machen. ich testge mal weiter. sudo exportfs -ra gibt keine fehler aus
<Robert_Zenz> emryz, dann probier die mal auf der Ziel-Maschine per mount einzuhängen.
<dreamon> Hatte einen X-Crash.. seither startet nautilus nicht mehr -> (nautilus:11140): ClutterGLX-CRITICAL **: Unable to make the stage window 0x6400004 the current GLX drawable
<zLouD_> Welches GTK basierte DE würdet ihr empfehlen alternativ zu GNOME?
<dreamon> Ohne Nautilus fehlen mir alle Desktop Icons, und Fensterliste dreht total durch.
<zLouD_> Resp. hatte jemand schon einmal Probleme mit dem Fokus von Fenstern?
<Yan_Nick> LupusE: ja wss ist denn jetzt mit gnz aushängenu und ro einhängen?
<bekks> zLouD_: Gibt es denn eine andere? :)
<zLouD_> bekks: xfce wäre doch eins, allerdings muss ich nicht unbedingt wechseln wenn ich das Fokus Problem in den Griff bekomme.
<LupusE> Yan_Nick: ich sehe keine diskurssionsgrundlage.
<Yan_Nick> LupusE: aber evtl eienerklärung#0
<zLouD_> Yan_Nick: schau dir mal die mount options an
<zLouD_> Stichwort remount ro
<Yan_Nick> zLouD_: kenne mich da nicht so aus
<Yan_Nick> wo schaue ich mir die an?
<zLouD_> bekks: Fällt dir zu so einem Fokus Problem irgendetwas ein?
<zLouD_> Yan_Nick: Die kannst du ja suchen oder den Channelbot nutzen
<zLouD_> ,mount? Yan_Nick 
<shetlandpony> Yan_Nick, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bekks> Ich habe bisher nichts von einem Fokusproblem und dessen Details gelesen.
<zLouD_> bekks: Das macht es mir ja so schwer das Problem zu lösen :<
<bekks> Ja, dann beschreib es mal.
<bekks> Woher sollen wir wissen, welches Problem du hast?
<zLouD_> Ich weiß auch nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll aber in etwa so kannst du dir das vorstellen: Ich öffne ein Fenster, dann ein zweites und kann mit dem Cursor nicht mehr den Fokus auf das erste bekommen bis ich das Kontextmenü im zweiten Fenster geöffnet habe oder wenn ich z.B. einen Desktop über das Desktop-applet wechsel dann hab ich nicht direkt Fokus auf das Firefox fenster bis ich das Kontextmenü des Desktop-applets aufgerufen habe.
<jokrebel> <seufz>
<zLouD_> Hab schon mit dem raise_mode gespielt und auf sloppy umgestellt, leider bringt das keine Änderung
<zLouD_> Ehm, ich meine den gconf-key focus_mode
<LupusE> zLouD_: hast du mal den 3d crap ausgestellt?
<zLouD_> LupusE: Wie bitte? Welchen 3D Müll?
<Fuchs> zLouD_: er meint compiz 
<Fuchs> zLouD_: also Desktopeffekte, in Ubuntuterminologie
<zLouD_> Hab ich gar nicht installiert
<LupusE> Yan_Nick: ganz einfach: du darfst unter keinen umstaenden auf diesen stick schrieben, da du IMMER der gefahr laeufst etwas zu ueberschrieben. darunter zaehlt uach das automatische anlegen von ordnern durch das system (z.b. ein .trash folder beim ersten zugriff ...
<Fuchs> zLouD_: welche Fensterverwaltung laeuft da? 
<zLouD_> metacity läuft, ohne compositing
<LupusE> Yan_Nick: daher darfst du in der forensik nur RO drauf zugreifen. logisch, oder?
<dreamon> Fuchs, Mein X ist mal wieder gecrasht.. seither geht nautilus nicht mehr. Weißt du Rat.. bin verzweifelt. 
<Fuchs> zLouD_: ist das Verhalten mit einer anderen Fensterverwaltung reproduzierbar? 
<Fuchs> dreamon: ja, nautilus auf einer Konsole starten, und ~/.xsession-errors
<dreamon> Fuchs, (nautilus:11140): ClutterGLX-CRITICAL **: Unable to make the stage window 0x6400004 the current GLX drawable
<LupusE> Yan_Nick: dann ist der stick ggf physkalisch anfaellig. daher nimmst du eine bitweise kopie des datentraegers mittels dd. auf diedem image kannst du dann testdisk, photorec, foremost, ... ausprobiernen wie du lustig bist ...
<zLouD_> Ich hab es bisher mit Openbox versucht und ja
<Fuchs> zLouD_: das ist komisch 
<LupusE> Yan_Nick: von dem sleuthkit rate ich dir ab, so leseresistent, wie du dich gibst.
<Fuchs> dreamon: warum clutter? Ist das die netbook edition oder so? 
<zLouD_> Fuchs: Allerdings nur mit openbox --replace, ich probier jetz aber mal ne openbox session aus
<Fuchs> zLouD_: do so
<dreamon> ähm.. ne.. normales Notebook. hatte compiz.. und das hatte ich abgeschaltet.. sollte metacity sein.. (weiß nicht mal was clutter ist)
<Fuchs> dreamon: das toolkit hinter der netbook oberflaeche 
<Fuchs> dreamon: welche Version von Ubuntu? 
<dreamon> 10.10
<Fuchs> dreamon: und darf ich mal ein  ps aux | egrep "uni|net|naut|comp|meta"  sehen? 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Sehr sehr gerne. -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326797/
<Fuchs> dreamon: das ist interessant. Da laeuft ein nautilus
<Fuchs> dreamon: kannst Du den probehalber mal tot machen? 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ah nun ist meine Fensterleiste wieder da.. die hat auch durchgedreht
<dreamon> Fuchs, Aber nautilus Fehler bleibt
<Fuchs> warum laeuft da was mit clutter ... 
<Fuchs> darf ich die ~/.xsession-errors  noch sehen? 
<Fuchs> und die /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dreamon> Fuchs, xsession.. http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326800/
<dreamon> Fuchs, xorg.. http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326801/
<Fuchs> *kopfkratz* 
<Fuchs> also er versucht, fusion icon zu starten, kann aber nicht. Es laeuft sicher metacity. Und _eigentlich_ nichts, das clutter verwenden sollte. 
<dreamon> fusion Icon hab ich mal installiert um zwischen metacity und compiz umzuschalten.. soll ich es mal entfernen?
<Fuchs> noe
<Fuchs> compiz laeuft ja nicht
<Fuchs> darf ich mal   ps aux   haben? 
<dreamon> Fuchs, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326803/
<Fuchs> lustig ...
<dreamon> ??
<Fuchs> nichts, was das aktuell erklaeren wuerde 
<dreamon> Ich hatte das schon mal..  genau das gleiche.. 
<dreamon> Hab dann ein anderes Programm gestartet und das sagte das eine bestimmt lib defekt ist.. und das hab ich dann installiert.. dann gings.. 
<Fuchs> welche Graphikkarte mit welchem Treiber laeuft da? 
<dreamon> Dachte die sache sei erledigt. Fuchs.. Nvidia mit manuell installiertem nvidia Treiber... glaube .29 
<Fuchs> hm
<Fuchs> kannst Du den mal wieder sauber ueber die Paketverwaltung installieren? 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Leider nicht.. weil ich dann gar keine Gui mehr habe.. du erinnerst dich  vielleicht das haben wir schon mal komplett durchgekaut.
<Fuchs> stimmt 
<dreamon> Ich hab gesagt ich installier mal neu.. (bisher hab ich mich noch nicht dran getraut.).. 
<Fuchs> vorher /etc und $HOME sichern
<P01nt3r> hallo. ich bekomme unter maverick(guest) meinen gemeinsamen ordner nicht gemountet. host ist lucid. guest additions sind schon drauf.
<dreamon> Fuchs, das reicht?
<P01nt3r> befehl dazu war: mount -F vboxfs sharename mountpoint
<P01nt3r> muss ich da ne option hinter "-o" zwingend angeben? mir war nicht so?
<Fuchs> dreamon: ziemlich weit, sollte
<dreamon> Das muß ich machen, wenn ich die Kiste mal 2Tage nicht brauche.. 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Clutter zu deinstallieren?
<Fuchs> gegen clutter spricht nichts
<Fuchs> ich frage mich nur, wer es braucht
<dreamon> Die jungs auf #nautilus geben keinen Kommentar von sich.. 
<animax> Hallo zusammen, tm hat mir heute geholfen, Wink zu installieren. Jetzt treten aber noch Probleme auf.
<dadrc> Mehr Infos.
<animax> Die DAtei, die ich mit Wink erstellt habe, hat das SWF-Format. Dieses kann ich nicht abspielen. Hier zwei Screenshots: 
<animax> http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/6217/bildschirmfoto56.png
<animax> http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/3109/bildschirmfoto57.png
<dreamon> Fuchs, da schreibt einer das es mit compositing zu tun haben könne.. wie schalte ich das ab?
<Fuchs> dreamon: sollte aus sein
<Fuchs> ah, nautilus hat auch welches
<Fuchs> Erscheinungsbild -> Desktopeffekte -> keine, oder so
<animax> dadrc: Habe versucht, die Datei mit Transmageddon zu konvertieren. Transmageddon startete aber erst garnicht den Konvertierungsprozess.
<animax> Habe dann eine Konvertierungversuch mit SUPER unter Windows gestartet, das ERgebnis war aber mit keinem Mediaplayer abspielbar. 
<dadrc> animax, ich wollt nur anmerken, dass mit "da treten Probleme auf" niemand etwas anfangen kann.
<animax> Das is mir klar. Ich brauche immer Einleitungssatz ... :-)
<dreamon> animax, arista schon probiert.. (weiß nicht was du wandelst.. aber vielleicht hilfts?)#
<dreamon> Fuchs, Desktopeffekte kann ich gar keine mehr auswählen.. ist alles in Geisterschrift. dachte weil ich compiz runter hab.
<Fuchs> *kopfkratz* 
<Fuchs> ,metacity? dreamon 
<shetlandpony> dreamon, Metacity ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Metacity - Weitere Infos im query ...
<animax> dreamon: Lade es gerade mal ...
<Fuchs> da sollte stehen, wie man via gconf compositing ausknipst
<zLouD_> Jop
<zLouD_> dreamon: Falls du den gconf-editor hast, dann such überall nach "compositing_manager" mittels der Suchfunktion.
<ubuntu2142424> bin da jetz auf ubuntu aber da gehn ja nich mal mp3ss
<Fuchs> ,codec? ubuntu2142424 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss nichts ueber codec, ich assoziiere aber Codecs, Monkeys_Audio, Songbird, Totem und VLC damit
<Fuchs> ,codecs? ubuntu2142424 
<shetlandpony> ubuntu2142424, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? ubuntu2142424 
<shetlandpony> ubuntu2142424, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<zLouD_> ,morelinks? 
<shetlandpony> Sorry zLouD_, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber morelinks
<zLouD_> :3
<ubuntu2142424> einsteiger..kann man so sagen ja
<Fuchs> ubuntu2142424: das waren Befehle an den Bot, der Dir Links geben soll. Die bitte oeffnen und die Seiten durchlesen. Danke. 
<zLouD_> dreamon: Der genaue Keypfad sollte /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager sein.
<anonymous-no> wie kann ich die standard rechte für neu erstellte dateien und ordner ändern? - also, die rechte ändern, die standardmäßig beim erstellen vergeben werden
<Fuchs> anonymous-no: umask aendern
<Fuchs> anonymous-no: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte#umask 
<anonymous-no> Fuchs, danke
<dreamon> Ok, hab haken gesetzt.. und mal gelöscht.. fehler bleibt.. (war nicht angehakt.. bild flackert kurz.. das ist alles)
<Fuchs> dreamon: starte metacity dann mal neu 
<Fuchs> dreamon: metacity --replace & disown
<dreamon> zLouD_, DAnke für den Pfad
<fam> Hallo mitnand - dumme Frage mal - hab in meiner Gnome-Leiste mein Mail/Kalender Icon verloren und weiß nicht, wie ich es wieder hin bekomme. Kann jmd. helfen? Wenn ich Evolution "mit Hand" aufruf, steht das Icon nicht da und mit "hinzufügen zum Panel" kriege ich diese Anwendung nicht angeboten...
<zLouD_> dreamon: Hab gar nicht was dein Problem ist, kannstes nochmal kurz zusammenfassen?
<dreamon> zLouD_, Hatte einen X-Crash.. seither startet nautilus nicht mehr -> (nautilus:11140): ClutterGLX-CRITICAL **: Unable to make the stage window 0x6400004 the current GLX drawable
<dreamon> Jemand hat geschrieben.. der gnometris spielt.. das es bei ihm am compositing gelegen habe.. das hab ich nun Probiert.. leider ohne Erfolg 
<zLouD_> Achso.
<Fuchs> fam: das sollte neu eigentlich ueber das Benachrichtigungs-Ding geloest werden
<Fuchs> fam: dieses hinzufuegen
<dreamon> Fuchs, Leider auch nicht Erfolgreich
<zLouD_> dreamon: Kannste nautilus vlt. mit display wert starten?
<dreamon> zLouD_, Wie müßte das aussehen?
<zLouD_> DISPLAY=:0 nautilus afaik
<animax> dreamon: Gibt wieder eine Fehlermeldung: http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/7978/bildschirmfoto58.png
<fam> Fuchs - vielen Dank dir - war ja einfach :-)
<zLouD_> dreamon: Hast  du sonst mal mit -c und -n probiert?
<dreamon> zLouD_, Bringt alles den gleichen Fehler
<dreamon> Was ist swf? dachte das ist eine art Bilddatei?
<zLouD_> dreamon: Also auch mit dem self check undso?
<zLouD_> Shockwave
<dreamon> zLouD_, Selfcheck ist mir neu.
<ubuntu2142424> ich hab ein fieses problem mit dem internet
<zLouD_> dreamon: Naja, was ich eben meinte mit -c
<zLouD_> dreamon: Schau dir mal die manpage zu nautilus an
<dreamon> zLouD_, achso.. ja.. bringt wie gesagt genau die gleiche Meldung
<zLouD_> Mal mit nem anderen WM gestartet?
<fam> oh oh - jetzt hab ich mein ganzes oberes Panel gelöscht, krieg ich das wieder her (rückgängig) [Bitte keine Kommentare - ist mir so schon peinlich] :-)
<jokrebel> ubuntu2142424: wenn Du das etwas genauer erklärst, kann man Dir vielleicht auch helfen.
<animax> dreamon: Also die SWF-Datei war das Ergebnis der Aufzeichnung mit Wink. Wink zeichnet im Video Capture Mode z.B. 20 Frames per second auf, also Screenshots, demzufolge also schon Bilder.
<ubuntu2142424> jokrebel: es bricht einfach ab ohne vorwarnung
<dreamon> ja.. openbox geht.. achso du meinst Nautilus von da aus starten.
<zLouD_> dreamon: Jop
<jokrebel> fam: wenn das unter Panel noch da ist - rechtsklick - Panel anlegen …
<dreamon> animax, Hmm.. nunja.. ffmpeg würde ich dann mal testen.. Hab viele dateien in letzter Zeit konvertiert aber kein swf.. 
<dreamon> zLouD_, Das teste ich gleich mal
<fam> ja da krieg ich ein leeres oben
<animax> dreamon: Ich dachte immer SWF wäre ein Flash-Format.
<Nightwolf> wie kann ich für ein grafisches programm das binary finden? außer via htop alle durchzugehen
<ubuntu2142424> jokrebel: also ich kann dann nur neu verbinden dann gehts wieder, hast du eine idee?
<jokrebel> ubuntu2142424: <rat> "es bricht einfach ab ohne vorwarnung" heißt der browser schließt sich? oder es kommt keine Seite?
<ubuntu2142424> jokrebel: es kommt keine seite
<anonymous-no> ich will das der besitzer w+r+d darf und alle anderen nur d+r .... umask 0755 macht das aber nicht . Fuchs ... kannst du mir da helfen?
<Fuchs> anonymous-no: sicher
<Fuchs> anonymous-no: umask ist eine Schablone, Du musst also genau umgekehrt denken
<Fuchs> anonymous-no:  Rechte - Umask -> Effektive Rechte 
<Fuchs> anonymous-no: und d gibt es nicht
<ubuntu2142424> jokrebel: daher kanns auch sein das ich jetzt plötzlich weg bin
<anonymous-no> Fuchs, aber wie bekomm ich d (also ausführen) da rein?
<bekks> d gibt es nicht.
<bekks> Ausführen ist x.
<anonymous-no> Fuchs, ich will ja nicht immer jede Datei einzeln bearbeiten
<bekks> Bei Verzeichnissen (d) braucht man das, um es zu "betreten".
<anonymous-no> x - mein ich ja
<bekks> find macht das ganz super automatisch.
<anonymous-no> Fuchs, also wären alle rechte für alle 0000 ?
<bekks> find . -type d -exec chmod 0755 zB.
<Fuchs> anonymous-no: 022 
<bekks> find . -type d -exec chmod 0755 {} \;
<Fuchs> anonymous-no: wuerde 755 entsprechen, also owner hat rwx, gruppe hat rx, other hat rx 
<bekks> moin Fuchs 
<anonymous-no> thx
<zLouD_> dreamon: Haste es getestet?
<Fuchs> hoi bekks
<jokrebel> ubuntu2142424: WLAN? LAN? ist nur im Browser nichts mehr aufrufbar? geht es dann nach kurzem von selber wieder? Momentan ist das stochern im Nebel…
<anonymous-no> speichert der den wert auch für immer, wenn ich nur umask 022 in die console schreibe? Fuchs
<kultviech> hi. gibts mit compiz die möglichkeit, einzelne fenster zu rotieren?
<bekks> anonymous-no: Nein.
<dreamon_> zLouD_, Gleicher Fehler unter openbox
<Fuchs> kultviech: gab es 
<Fuchs> kultviech: das plugin war aber immer extern, und ob das noch funktioniert ist fraglich
<bekks> anonymous-no: 022 ist übrigends default. 
<bekks> -d :P
<zLouD_> dreamon_: Hmm. Haste mal ne ältere Version ausprobiert?
<anonymous-no> bekks - bei mir nicht
<anonymous-no> ok danke euch
<bekks> anonymous-no: Dann hast du das manuell geändert.
<bekks> anonymous-no: das ist so ziemlich immer default.
<anonymous-no> bekks, jo kann sein ...... hab so manches system zerschossen
<dreamon_> zLouD_, von Nautilus? ich hab die aus den Paketquellen installiert oder hab ich wieder mit PPA gespielt.. heult
<kultviech> fuchs: ok. und weißt du wie das bei kde ist?
<bekks> anonymous-no: Dann lass die Finger davon...
<zLouD_> dreamon_: Alternativ vlt. das neuste nautilus aus den Quellen bauen
<Fuchs> kultviech: gar nicht, aber Du kannst gerne Martin fragen, ob er es fuer Dich schreibt
<anonymous-no> bekks, dann würd ich nichts lernen ;) :P
<ubuntu2142424> jokrebel: WWAN nein alles offline es geht nur dann wieder wenn ich trenne und neu connecte also ich hab bis jetzt absolut nichts verändert am system hab nur pin und passwort eingegebn das modem ist ericsson f3507g
<jokrebel> ubuntu2142424: sorry - Versteh gar nichts. Kannst Du das nochmal etwas präzieser erklären (oder hat das hier jemand verstanden - übergebe gern)
<anonymous-no> umask 022 gibt folgendes ergebnis -rw-r--r-- ...... wo bleibt das x ?
<ubuntu2142424> jokrebel: mein internet bricht ab so schwer is das ja nicht zu verstehen oder, wenn ich wüsste woran es liegt würde ich ja nicht fragen
<dreamon_> zLouD_, Fuchs Hab nun alles ppas vorher deinstalliert und dann nautilus neu installiert.. nun läufts.. würg
<zLouD_> hmm
<Fuchs> ,devilspie? zLouD_ 
<shetlandpony> zLouD_, Devilspie ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Devilspie - Weitere Infos im query ...
<zLouD_> Fuchs: :P
<dreamon_> animax, hast du ffmpeg probiert.. 
<jokrebel> ubuntu2142424: Präziese ist was anderes. Geht Dein Router offline? Hast Du überhaupt einen Router? Hast Du DSL? Verliert Dein Modem die syncronisation? Kannst Du nur nicht mehr Seiten aufrufen (DNS Problem)? Sorry - das ist einfach viel zu unpräziese um da irgendwelche Tipps ztu geben. Und Du hast ja offensichtlich nen anderen Rechner von dem aus Du online kommst.
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Ob mein X-Crashen mit Nautilus PPAs zu tun haben könnte?
<Fuchs> m(
<Fuchs> dreamon_: wenn Du noch einmal Fremdquellen nutzt, dann hat sich der Support
<Fuchs> _vor allem_ wenn das Programm, das stirbt, aus der Fremdquelle ist. Die _zusaetzlich noch genau so heisst_ 
<ubuntu2142424> also ich habe mobiles breitbandinternet genannt wwan das modul ist ericsson f3507g und nach einer unbestimmten zeit kann nach 5, 10 oder auch 30 minuten sein kommen keine daten mehr an, stille herrscht, dann muss ich reconnecten dann geht es wieder, da ich ja neu hier bin weiß ich nicht was ich noch genauer erklären soll bitte um aufklärung
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Der Fehler war ja erst nachdem Crash da.. Sry
<Orcor> www.gidf.de
<jokrebel> ubuntu2142424: ok - das geht per UMTS/GSM? Also via Mobilfunk? Da hab _ich_ leider keinerlei Erfahrung … aber vielleicht ja jemand anders…
<Minipluto> ich habe einen 4 GB USB-Stick mit FAT32 formatiert (unter Ubuntu mit gparted) und es kommt alle paar Wochen mal vor, dass es damit Probleme gibt. Nun gibts auch wieder ein Problem und zwar sieht man nach dem Einstecken kurz ein Nautilus-Fenster auftauchen, dann verschwindet es wieder, bleibt aber gemountet. Dmesg gibt Aufschluss: „FAT: Filesystem error […] Filesystem has been set read-only […]“. Habe auch schon mal erlebt, dass ...
 * bekks hat sowas.
<Minipluto> ... ein Kollege den unter Win 7 eingesteckt hat und Win 7 den reparieren wollte. Heute hatte ich den Stick mal verliehen, vielleicht hats derjenige gemacht oder so… wie sollte ich am besten vorgehen, gibt es überhaupt eine Chance, das Problem los zu werden (ohne Neukauf)?
<bekks> Minipluto: Ja, gibt es.
<bekks> Unmounte den Stick sauber, und warte, bis er unmounted ist, bevor Du ihn abziehst.
<Minipluto> bekks: mach ich immer
<ubuntu2142424> jokrebel: ja und schön langsam aber sicher werd ich das gefühl nicht los das die sache noch nicht ausgereift ist
<bekks> Dein Problem geht darauf zurück, dass die Daten zwar geschrieben wurden, aber noch im Journal sind (Journaling Filesystem).
<bekks> Ist das Journal nicht "sauber" (clean), wirft das einen Fehler, und ein Nicht-Windows weigert sich, das rw einzubinden.
<bekks> Abhilfe schafft dann auf den _unmounted_ Stick ein fsck.vfat
<bekks> Abhilfe schafft dann auf den _unmounted_ Stick ein fsck.vfat -f
<jokrebel> gn8 - und viel Erfolg bei Euren Problemen.
<ubuntu2142424> ha danke
<animax> dreamon: Weiß nicht, wo ich ffmpeg finde, Installiert ist es. Laut synaptic soll es sich in 'Grafik' befinden, aber da ist es nicht.
<Minipluto> bekks: danke soweit. Ist es unsauber, wenn ich den Stick über diese Schaltfläche in Eject-Optik (in Nautilus bzw. über Platten-einbinden-applet) auswerfe und warte, bis das Icon und der Name des Mediums verschwunden ist?
<bekks> Minipluto: Das kann unsauber sein, ja. Um ganz sicher zu gehen, warte einfach noch ein paar Sekunden danach. 5 oder so.
<BuZZ-T> bekks: FAT32 und Journal?
<ubuntu2142424> nagut also hier auch niemand der rat weiß mit wwan..?
<bekks> BuZZ-T: Klar. Was denkst Du denn? :)
<bekks> BuZZ-T: Ist ein kompletter Designfehler, das FAT32, aber es zählt zu den journaling filesystems.
<BuZZ-T> ah okay, is mir nur neu
<Minipluto> so, der sagt mir nun „There are differences between boot sector and its backup“ – ich wusste gar nicht, dass der ein Backup hat. Mir wird nun angeboten, das Original zum Backup zu kopieren oder anders rum oder nichts zu tun
<Minipluto> ach ja und: Differences: 65:01/00 (offset:original/backup)
<Minipluto> bekks: geht wieder, danke für alle Tipps
<bekks> Minipluto: gerne.
<Gaertner> Hallo ich habe probleme mit dr parket verwaltung 
<killtill>  In wie fern?
<Gaertner> mit der pidgin-data
<drakooner> Hi, hat das http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Streamtuner2 schon mal jemand mit exaile ausprobiert? Scheint bei mir nicht zu laufen?
<LupusE> drakooner: tjoa, pech nech.
<dAnjou> :D
<LupusE> drakooner: cool weare zu wissen was jemand mit 'geht nicht' meint. ich werde es siche rnicht installieren und irgendwas testen.
<drakooner> geht nicht heißt: exaile macht keinen mucks, weder über terminal ausgaben, noch über soundausgabe… vlc dagegen spielt den stream klaglos ab.
<killtill> und was ist das Problem?
<LupusE> drakooner: okay, stell dir vor du nimmst ein auto. du faehst in eine werkstatt und sagst 'cd-player geht nicht, ich brenne ne CD, lege sie ein udn sie geht nicht. sieht genauso aus wie die gekauften cd's.'
<LupusE> drakooner: du musst schon etwas konkreter werden. z.b. wie hast du die cd gebrannt. wahlweise, was hast du fuer ne file?
<LupusE> es hilft dir z.b. 'file <streamripperdatei>.<endung>' herauszufinden womit die datwei genau kodiert ist.
<LupusE> deine streamripper einstellungen verraten dir dann was es an alternativen gibt.
<drakooner> okay, es ist vielleciht unvorstellbar, aber ich finds ärgerlich, wenn was nicht funktioniert, wie ich will, noch dazu wenn die Anleitung im Wiki dazu anscheiend nicht stimmt…
<LupusE> okay, schieb deinen frust selbst ich bin raus.
<Fuchs> LupusE: das geht bitte zukuenftig auch freundlicher. Wenn die Leute zu wenig Informationen geben und Du deswegen nicht helfen willst, dann sag es bitte nett oder lass es gleich von Anfang an. Danke. 
<LupusE> ehm. ... ?
<animax> Ich habe jetzt festgestellt, dass Wink (Screenrecording Software9 auch eine .htm-Datei ausspuckt., Diese kann ich dann im Browser abspielen. Kann ich diese Datei auch in ein Video-Format konvertiereN, oder geht das gar nIcht?
<Fuchs> das htm kaum, aber wenn da drin ein Video ist, dann koenntest Du schauen, wo er das her laedt 
<animax> Ich bin jetzt langsam am Verzweifeln. Wie kriege ich denn die Dateien, die Wink herstellt in ein Video Format? Wink zeichnet ja die Screenaktivitäten auf, das sind einzelne Screenshots mit einer bestimmten Anzahl an fps.
<Fuchs> animax: wenn Du die Bilder hast: convert kann da ein Video draus machen
<Fuchs> ,imagemagick? animax 
<shetlandpony> animax, Imagemagick ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Imagemagick
<animax> Als Export wird PDF, Postscript und HTML angeboten.
<Fuchs> *kopfkratz* 
<animax> Ehrlich gesagt, verstehe ich das Ganze nicht. Wink verkauft sich doch als komfortables Screencasting Tool.
<animax> tm hatte schon seine Mühe, das mit mir zusammen zu installieren.
<animax> Und jetzt wieder solche Hürden ...
<Fuchs> nun, Du koenntest die Hersteller davon fragen
<animax> Fuchs: Du meinst das 'convert'-Feature von imagemagick? Nicht 'animate'?
<Fuchs> animax: oder animate. Ist ein Weilchen her. Und ich bin muede, also korbe ich mich. Dokumentation muesste da verlinkt sein
<animax> Ja, gute Nacht.
<animax> Fuchs: Kann denn imagemagick das htm-Format lesen und verwenden?
<dAnjou> animax: gemeinhin ist htm die endung für hyper text markup (language) dateien
<dAnjou> die haben nix mit videos am hut
<dAnjou> genausowenig wie pdf oder postscript
<animax> Wink erzeugt in diesem Format eine abspielbare Datei, deshalb die Frage.
<dAnjou> die drei eben genannten formate sind NICHT "abspielbar"
<dAnjou> es sind schlicht keine videos
<dAnjou> animax: ein `file <datei>` auf das entsprechende ergebnis würde ein wenig erleuchtung bringen
<animax> Die Bilder waren animiert. Also abspielbar nur in dem Sinne, dass die Bildfolge beim Aufruf als Animation im Browserfenster abgespielt wurde.
#ubuntu-de 2011-01-26
<thana> moinsen
<thana> ich versuch hier die ganze zeit mittels 10.04 aöternate-install cd  ubuntu mit / auf einem lvm in einem md-mirror zu installieren
<thana> der scheitert jedoch die ganze zeit an der installation des bootloaders. weiß wer rat?
<thana> (nein, ich weiß nicht woaren es scheitert. der sagt nur er könne grub- bzw. lilo nicht installieren)
<dadrc> Ich weiß es auch nicht, wenn du die exakte Fehlermeldung und eine Beschreibung deiner Vorgehensweise rausrückst, könnte zumindest jemand versuchen, dir zu helfen
<thana> ich habe keine exakte fehlerbeschreibung
<thana> die vorgehensweise ist durch den installer determiniert
<fellbuendel> aus dem installer müsste man doch auf nen anderes VT wechseln und das da von Hand machen können, oder irre ich mich da?
<thana> ja, aber wer weiß ob ich da das gleiche szenario nachstelle ;9
<thana> also ich finde es schon extrem befremdlich dass der ubuntu-installer, der ja eigentlich der debian-installer ist das nicht hinbekommt. der originale debian-installer schafft das schließlich auch
<thana> ein lvm in einem mdraid auf / ist ja auch nicht unbedingt exotisch :/
<thana> wie dem auch sei, in der shell, wenn ich es manuell mache bekomme ich halt "no maping exists for root-root" (was halt das lv für / ist) existiere
<thana> außerdem sieht er sich außer stande das dateisystem von /boot (was ext3 ist)  automatisch zu ermitteln
<thana> wenn ich dann mittels --modules=ext3,raid das versuche beschwert er scih, dass das fs keine UUIDs unterstützen würde
<thana> alles in allem also ziemlich unklar was der will
<thana> google gibt da auch nur sehr diffuse auskunft
<animax> BIn jetzt auf diese Seite gestoßen: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/recffmpeg-ffmpeg-screenrecording-gui/
<animax> Habe mir das Python-Skript runtergeladen.
<animax> Die anderen Pakete habe ich ebenfalls. Nur, wie bekomme ich jetzt das Skript zum Starten?
<tm> animax: python recffmpeg-tray.py   <-- würd ich jetzt mal tippen
<animax> Hui, hallo.
<animax> Ach, schon wieder can't open file.
<animax> Wie Du siehst, bin ich mit Wink nicht weiter gekommen ...
<tm> animax: also bei mir funktioniert das script
<animax> mom
<animax> Ich muss ja nur wieder in ins Verzeichnis mit "cd ~/Verzeichnisname" ud dann  
<animax> "python recffmpeg-tray.py"
<animax> Oder?
<tm> jooo
<tm> oder du gehst mit nautilus auf die datei und dann rechte maustaste - eigenschaften, dann auf zugriffrechte und markierst das script als ausführend
<tm> dann sollte das auch mit zwei klick gestartet werden, oben rechts im systray erscheint dann ein > <--play zeichen
<animax> Ach Scheiße, is mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Es ist ja gestartet.
<animax> Es war schon als ausführend angehakt und draufgeklickt hatte ich auch schon mal.
<tm> joar, dann gehst auf das play icon und drückst die rechte maustaste, dann record oder record window
<tm> und los gehts ;)
<animax> Ja, entschuldige, ich bin etwas hilflos, habe in dem kleinen Fenster die Output Datei eingegeben, aber wo landet die denn???
<tm> im home verzeichnis, sollte eine screencast.mp4 drin sein
<animax> Nein, leider nicht.
<animax> Finde auch den Namen, den ich gewählt habe nicht.
<tm> vielleicht dann da, wo du das programm aufgerufen hast
<animax> Auch nicht.
<animax> Muss ich bei der Outputdatei eine Endung eingeben?
<tm> keine ahnung
<animax> Wie bist du denn vorgegangen?
<tm> ich hab das programm gestartet und auf record gedrückt
<animax> Und wo ist Deine Datei gelandet?
<tm> in meinem homeverzeichnis 
<tm> animax: starte das programm nochmal neu und drück auf record
<tm> dann machst ein bisschen auf dem desktop rum und dann gehst auf stop und exit
<tm> dann sollte im home verzeichnis eine screencast.mp4 sein
<tm> wenn ich auf option gehe und dort einen filenamen angeben möchte, gehts bei mir auch nicht
<animax> Nein, zum Verrecken nich. (Sorry).
<tm> animax: beenden, dann neu starten
<animax> Habe ich ja.
<animax> Es passiert einfach nix.
<tm> animax: ok, nochmal beenden dann die datei im verzeichnis ~/.config/recffmpeg.cfg  <-- löschen
<tm> animax: dann nochmal das programm starten, nur auf record drücken 
<tm> sag bescheid wenn du aufnimmst :)
<animax> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326961/
<tm> animax: " rm ~/.config/recffmpeg.cfg " <-- oder im nautilus 
<animax> Wo denn im Nautilus?
<tm> na du gehst in das verzeichnis .config in deinem home - mit crtl-h kannste dir die punkt .config (verzeichnis) anzeigen lassen :)
<tm> oder crtl-l und gibst in der leiste oben /home/max/.config an
<animax> Ich bin in der .confg
<animax> Nur finde ich da jetzt die Datei nicht.
<tm> animax: haste bestimmt gelöscht - ein ls -la ~/.config/q
<tm> ein " ls -la ~/.config/recffmpeg.cfg " sollte dir dann keine datei anzeigen
<animax> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/6338/bildschirmfoto60.png
<animax> No such file or directory
<tm> animax: prima, dann kannste das script nochmal starten - im nautilus
<animax> Ja, hab ich.
<tm> animax: und dann nur auf record gehen
<tm> haste?
<animax> Jo.
<tm> huuu hu ich bin - der tm o/"
<tm> jetzt auf stop drücken :)
<animax> Jo
<animax> Und nu?
<tm> dann auf exit :)
<tm> und dann mit nautilus im homeverzeichnis schauen ob da eine screencast ist :)
<animax> Leider net.
<tm> animax: kannst mal ffmpeg --version aufrufen - und das in einem paste kopieren?
<animax> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326964/
<tm> ich hab da schon nen bissle mehr
<tm> mom.
<animax> Hatte vorhin aus Versehen die ffmpeg-Dateien für 9.04 installiert, ist das schlimm? 
<animax> Die für 10.04 gingen dann nicht mehr, da kam immer die Meldung "schon installiert"
<tm> animax: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/medibuntu das solltest mal installieren für lucid
<animax> Was denn? medibuntu-keyring?
<tm> animax: deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ lucid free non-free   <-- diesen link unter sytem/systemverwaltung/software-paketquellen hinzufügen
<tm> animax: wenn das gemacht ist ein " sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 0C5A2783  " im terminal fenster
<animax> Ich kann gerade ncht mehr folgen, mom.
<animax> Das als Link:
<animax> "deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ lucid free non-free"
<animax> Genau so?
<tm> animax: ohne anführungszeichen
<tm> animax: im menü andere software, dann hinzufügen 
<animax> Wo denn da?
<tm> animax: nochmal von vorn :)
<animax> Also, wie füge ich den Link hinzu?
<tm> animax: du gehst mit der maus oben im menü auf system -> systemverwaltung -> software-paketquellen
<animax> Hab ich.
<tm> animax: ok, dann auf dem menü "Andere Software" klicken und steht ein button - hinzufügen - da drauf klicken
<animax> Ok.
<tm> animax: dann kommt APT-Zeile: 
<tm> animax: dort dann die zeile angeben: deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ lucid free non-free
<animax> Hab ich.
<animax> Is jetzt drin.
<tm> ok
<tm> dann auf schließen
<tm> ein termin-fenster öffnen, das rechte ;)
<tm> dann gibst du die zeile ein: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 0C5A2783
<animax> Erst muss neu geladen werden, ja?
<tm> es sollte ein OK am ende erscheinen
<tm> animax: nee, brauchste nicht
<animax> Jetzt hab ich geschlossen, aber es gab kein ok.
<tm> animax: ein terminal fenster öffnen
<animax> ok.
<animax> Und die Zeile?
<tm> dann gibst ein: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 0C5A2783
<animax> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326975/
<tm> animax: ok, jetzt gibst du ein sudo apt-get update
<animax> http://paste.pocoo.org/
<animax> Kriege gerade ne Meldung von der Aktualisierungsverwaltung.
<tm> animax: lass die mal durchlaufen
<tm> animax: es könnte sein das jetzt ein fenster aufgeht und z. b. ffmpeg aktualisiert werden möchte
<animax> Die neuen Paketquellne stellen aber kein Risiko fürs System dar, oder? Kann ich die anschließend wieder deinstallieren?
<tm> animax: paketquellen stellen immer ein risko für das system da, ich hab die medi quellen auch installiert, bisher ist es nicht zu einem absturtz gekommen ;)
<tm> animax: macht die paketverwaltung noch was?
<animax> http://img814.imageshack.us/img814/283/bildschirmfoto61.png
<tm> animax: na der eula würd ich zustimmen :)
<tm> animax: es sei denn du möchtest keine ttf-mscorefonts :)
<animax> Keine Ahnung, was das is, lol.
<animax> Schriften?
<tm> sind zusätzliche fonts von ms 
<tm> *nickt
<animax> Ok, is dann durch.
<tm> die aktualisierungen hast du installiert?
<animax> Jo.
<tm> animax: dann probier nochmal das record script aus, nur auf record drücken und was aufnehmen, dann auf stop und exit und dann im home verzeichnis nachsehen
<animax> Jo, jetzt ist ne Screencast da.
<animax> Aber die Einstellungen schienen mies zu sein ...
<tm> hmm
<tm> hast du die swf datei noch von wink?
<animax> Mom
<animax> ja.
<tm> animax: öffne die swf datei doch mal mit vlc
<animax> Ja, und?
<tm> animax: geht die damit?
<animax> Ähm, ja ...
<tm> also funktioniert wink :)
<animax> Ich bin schon ganz durchn Wind, ich glaub vorhin ging es nich, oder?
<tm> animax: keine ahnung
<tm> animax: das wäre noch interessant für dich: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FFmpeg#ab-Ubuntu-10-04
<animax> Ja, stimmt, ich konnte keine SWF -Dateien abspielen.
<tm> animax: die codecs nach zu installieren
<animax> Liegt das jetzt an der Aktualisierung?
<animax> ffmpeg vin medibuntu?
<animax> von
<tm> animax: also an der aktualisierung von ffmpeg liegts nicht, es könnte sein das ein paar codecs nachinstalliert worden sind
<tm> animax: deswegen auch der artikel, einfach noch die codecs installieren
<shegman> hi. wie kann ich die maus geschwindigkeit einstellen und deren beschleunigung ausstellen?
<tm> shegman: schau mal im menü system -> einstellungen -> maus nach
<shegman> jupp. da kann ich die beschleunigung und den threshhold einstellen. ich will aber eine konstante geschwindigkeit und keine einzige beschleunigung. ist das möglich?
<tm> shegman: keine ahnung, wenn hier keiner antwortet, evtl. im #ubuntu nochmal nachfragen :)
<shegman> xD. da reagiert keiner
<tm> shegman: tjoar, dann mußte warten oder google befragen ;)
<tm> shegman: wann hattest denn im #ubuntu nachgefragt?
<shegman> google antwortet irgendwie nur mit drei jahren verspätung. sehr nervig mit der beschleunigung. 
<shegman> zweimal die letzten zwanzig minuten
<tm> animax: und funktioniert alles?
<animax> Oh, das muss ich später überprüfen. Ich bin jetzt erst ma alle.
<animax> War too much. ;-)
<animax> Hat so vieles nicht funktioniert ...
<tm> animax: ok, bei sowas ist immer das top getränk club-mate oder ice-mate ;)
<animax> Ich hab noch nen Kamillentee hier stehen ...
<tm> animax: wenn du das script weiter nehmen willst, solltest den author mal antworten und ihm sagen das es mit der output einstellung in dem script happert ;)
<animax> Hast Du das auch festgestellt?
<tm> animax: ja hab ich
<animax> Ich dachte, man kann noch was einstellen ...
<tm> animax: so kann man auch einen screencast machen: vlc screen:// --screen-fps 25 --nooverlay --sout "#transcode{vcodec=h264,vb=2048,scale=0.5,acodec=mp3,ab=128,channels=2}:duplicate{dst=std{access=file,mux=mp4,dst=screencast.flv}}"
<tm> animax: steht ganz unten in dem artikel; http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Screencasts
<tm> animax: vielleicht funktioniert jetzt auch recordMyDesktop
<animax> Ja, hab ich auch schon gedacht.
<tm> so, ich geh ins bettchen - jut nacht und schloppt jut o/"
<animax> Naaahaaaacht
<animax> Schlaf gut. :-I
<animax> Äh :-)
<animax> So, gute Nacht allerseits. 
<janda> moin
<tobago> wie kann ich text aus einem file automatisch in mehrere andere files an den anfang kopieren? ich hatte zuerst irgendwie an sed gedacht, komme aber nicht weiter.
<tobago> das funzt für mich nicht: sed "1i\ text has some's apostrophes's in here" file_name > new_filename
<jokrebel> hi
<tobago> weil ich das 1.) nicht in eine neues file schreiben will, sondern in das gleiche und 2.) soll der text aus einem file stammen und 3.) soll er in mehrere files geschrieben werden.
<TheInfinity> tobago: ich würd ja ganz stumpf cat patchfile file_to_patch > file_to_patch.new; mv file_to_patch.new file_to_patch machen *g*
<tobago> TheInfinity: das funzt aber auch nur für 1 file, das es zu patchen gibt. ich will das aber für eine reihe von files machen.
<Frickelpit> TheInfinity: cat mit einer umleitung? tztztz :P
<TheInfinity> tobago: mach n kleines bashscript draus und es geht für ganz viele dateien
<TheInfinity> Frickelpit: was ist daran böse? :)
<tobago> TheInfinity: ich hab noch nie ein bashscript gemacht :( aber ich glaube es muss ein "#!/bin/sh " in der ersten zeiel stehen.
<tobago> zeile
<TheInfinity> tobago: kann auch sein dass es was eleganteres gibt, aber da musst du dann wen anderes fragen :)
<tobago> TheInfinity: wie setze ich eine schleife in einem bashscript?
<TheInfinity> tobago: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=schleife+bashscript&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 - google ftw
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/627fg5t | schleife bashscript - Google Search
<dankobum> wird bei Ubuntu 11.04 LibreOffice oder wie bisher OpenOffice eingebunden?
<Frickelpit> ,natty? dankobum
<shetlandpony> dankobum: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<dankobum> danke
<bullgard4> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/banshee-video-tv-shows-windows-and-hackfest-oh-my/: "... video support ... Right now the work is at an early stage but we would appreciate assistance with mockups of this feature." Was ist ein 'mockup' hier? (Was die üblichen Wörterbücher dafür hergeben, habe ich mir angesehen.)
<shetlandpony> bullgard4's url: http://tinyurl.com/6hz64wt | OMG! Ubuntu! | Not Found
<brot> bullgard4: ein vorschlag quasi, also beispielcode oder screenshots wie das dann ausschauen könnte
<bullgard4> brot: Ah! --  Danke!
<Frickelpit> um es mit wikiworten zu sagen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mock-up
<bullgard4> oh! Da gibt es ja sogar einen terminus technicus "Mock-up in der Softwareentwicklung"! --  Danke!
<derLars> Moin
<bolder> moin
<derLars> ich habe ein routing problem, wenn ich im internen lan bin 192.168.1.x dann will ich, das mein laptop direkt auf den mailserver 192.168.1.12 zugreift und nicht über sub.domain.de Wenn ich das aber fest einstelle komme ich nicht mehr auf den Server wenn ich wie jetzt extern bin, via mobile stick, Was kann ich tun, damit das outomatisch erkennt wird?
<bullgard4> derLars: Hast Du versucht, diese Adresse in die Routingtabelle einzutragen?
<derLars> bullgard4: Du meinst nach diesem muster: sub.domain.de 192.168.1.12
<bullgard4> Ja
<derLars> bullgard4: wenn ich das mache, dann bin ich ja extern nicht mehr in der Lage auf den mailserver zuzugreifen oder?
<derLars> bullgard4: ich trage das in /etc/hosts ein?
<amazin> derLars: 
<amazin> oh, sorry
<tobago> ich möchte gerne in einem bashscript einen directory zugriff machen mit test.sh app/controllers: ROOT=$(dirname $(readlink -f $1 || $0))"/"; DIRECTORY=$ROOT$1
<tobago> dabei kommt aber immer /home/tobago/app/app/controllers bei raus. es soll aber /home/tobago/app/controllers rauskommen
<tobago> irgendwie nimmt readlink noch den ersten subfolder mit dazu. gibt es eine option, nur bis zum parent folder zu gehen?
<tobago> oder wie kann man es eleganter machen?
<jokrebel> tobago: nicht dass ich das wüsste, aber vielleicht hilft ja schon ein / vor app. So n slash macht oft viel aus.
<tobago> wenn du bei den übergabeparameter meinst: test.sh /app/controllers geht nicht
<jokrebel> tobago: und mit dem kompletten Pfad? Also "test.sh /home/tobago/app/controllers"
<tobago> jokrebel: naja das wollte ich eben nicht.
<elmargol> kann mir jemand eine OCR software empfehlen die gescannte PDF indexierbar machen kann? (im wiki gibt es eine unübersichtliche anzahl an software mich würde ein erfahrugnsbericht oder so interessieren)
<bullgard4> derLars: 'man route': "route wird zum Ändern der IP-Routing-Tabelle des Kernels verwendet. 
<tobago> jokrebel: this seems to work well: DIRECTORY=$(cd "$2"; /bin/pwd)
<derLars> bullgard4: macht es evtl. Sinn, das im Verbindungsmanager einzustellen?
<bullgard4> derLars: Das Wort "Verbindungsmanager" kenne ich nur von Windows. Wovon sprichst Du?
<derLars> bullgard4: network manager, sorry. aber da kann man nur gateway und dns angeben. ich will ja dem wlan sagen wo er den mailserver intern findet
<bullgard4> derLars:  Du kannst vorgehen, wie unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager beschrieben.
<TheInfinity> derLars: das ist doch vielmehr ein problem deines dnsd?
<derLars> TheInfinity: sagen wir mal so, der wlan router vergibt via dhcp die ip und das gateway. Anscheinend löst er aber den namen des mailservers nicht intern auf sondern geht über extern, was ja banane ist. Das will ich verhindern!
<TheInfinity> derLars: yep. dann solltest du dem dns server auf dem router entsprechend einrichten
<TheInfinity> derLars: wenn der router das nicht kann - du hast ja scheinbar bereits n mailserver am laufen - viel spaß beim einrichten eines dnsd auf derselben kiste *g*
<derLars> TheInfinity: als DNS ist der Router selbst angegeben und der befragt dann den ihm zugeteilten DNS. Intern habe ich keinen dns laufen. 
<TheInfinity> derLars: dann hast du intern einen dnsd am laufen. auf dem router.
<derLars> TheInfinity: der router ist top ist ein draytek vpn 
<TheInfinity> derLars: dann sollte er sowas wie das modifizieren von dns einträgen können.
<TheInfinity> derLars: dann trags also in den router ein :)
<derLars> TheInfinity: ich probiere das mal, von extern komme ich nicht an das interface, danke soweit!
<derLars> gibt es eine schnelle lösung 2 verzeichnisse zu synchronisieren? also das htdocs verzeichnis auf dem usb stick und im /opt/lamp/ 
<jokrebel> derLars: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/unison oder vielleicht über Ubuntu-One? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ubuntu_one
<jokrebel> derLars: oder auch rsync.
<jokrebel> derLars: Über ftp zB. mit Filezilla wär auch noch eine Möglichkeit. 
<derLars> jokrebel: danke, liest sich gut, sehe ich mir an!
<jokrebel> gerne - cu
<jokrebel> re
<Blindie> moin
<Blindie> worann kann es liegen das ich bei der sprachunterstützung nicht deutsch auswählen kann=
<Blindie> ?
<Frickelpit> vermutlich weil keine sprachpakete für deutsch installiert sind?
<Blindie> ich meine ja, bei sprache installieren ist kein deutsch dabei
<Blindie> ah jetzt, eben war nur englisch, protugisisch und spanisch wählbar
<Blindie> wie kann ich wget testen?
<k1l> testen?
<tm> Blindie: wget google.de
<Blindie> juhuuu
<Blindie> leuft
<Blindie> nur mein update hängt bei 94% [warteten auf kopfzeile]
<mgolisch> zur not halt nochmal starten
<Blindie> ok, jetzt hat er es gemacht
<Blindie> dauert aber ne weile...
<jokrebel> cu
<Arse> disconnect
<Arse> fail
<soundmett> Mahlzeit! Frage zu Installation von Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop Edit auf Laptop ( Acer 8530G ): Bekomme nach Installation und in der LiveView nach dem Login keine grafische Oberfläche dargestellt, habe bisher nach Post #2 von hier gehandelt -> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-10-10-geschafft-zu-installieren-jetzt-h/#post-2719958
<shetlandpony> soundmett's url: http://tinyurl.com/4dv4t3s | Ubuntu 10.10 geschafft zu installieren, jetzt hängt es sich auf und resettet selbständig › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<Oliver1> hallo zusammen. Ich habe eben nach dem Hochfahren von 10.10 eine  Aufforderung zu einer "Teilweisen Distributionsaktualisierung" erhalten. Ich bin aus der Beschreibung nicht ganz schlau geworden und habe im Forum auch nichts gefunden. Kann mir das bitte jemand erklären?
<tobago> welches 15" notebook ist empfehlenswert für den einsatz mit linux/ubuntu?
<soundmett> ist zur zeit kaffeepause hier ;)
<Mabu> tobago: Kann nur sagen, dass ich mit der Dell Latitude Serie keine Probleme hatte. Sehr zu empfehlen =)
<LetoThe2nd> tobago: auch wenns hier grade ruhig ist, kaufberatungen finden generell im OT statt. danke sehr :-)
<Mabu> Hab jetzt das 4te in Folge (E6510) und bin rundum glücklich damit ...
<soundmett> wenn ich ein anliegen hab, wie sieht der zeitliche abstand zum pushen aus?
<soundmett> hoffe hat grad keine was geschrieben -> FF abgeschmiert
<cmax69> (nick soundmett
<soundmett> so
<Gaertner> wie kann man den die ppa-pidgin in der Parketverwaltung inzufügen
<bullgard4> Gaertner: Hast Du das gelesen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/launchpad/ppa
<bullgard4> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich Dir zu http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/ raten soll.
<Gaertner> da habe ich ich eine allte version nur gefunden
<bullgard4> Gaertner: Warum benötigst Du die allerneueste Version?
<Gaertner> weill ich eine alte draufhabe
<Gaertner> die 2.6.6
<bullgard4> Gaertner: Ja, und? Das ist die aktuelle Version in Lucid. 
<Gaertner> es habe jetzt das ein problem mit eine datei
<Gaertner> bullgard4 ja
<bullgard4> Gaertner: Und welches Problem hast Du mit der einen Datei?
<Nahash>  #ps360-german endejetzt
<Nahash> lol
<Gaertner>  bullgard4 die lass sich nicht Aktualisieren 
<Gaertner> wieso e
<Gaertner> ???
<leszek> hi
<Gaertner> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/pidgin-data_1%3a2.7.9-1ubuntu?
<k1l> Gaertner: welches problem hast du denn, dass du pidgin updaten möchtest?
<Gaertner> k1L ich kann fast alle aktuallisieren außer die pidgin-data
<Gaertner> aktualisieren
<Deem> versteht den jemand?
<jokrebel> re
<BuZZ-T> Gaertner: na wenn du über die Paketverwaltung nicht aktualisieren kann, bringt es doch nichts, über die Paketverwaltung auf ein ppa zuzugreifen. Paste mal den ganzen Fehler in einen nopaste Dienst
<BuZZ-T> ,nopaste? Gaertner 
<shetlandpony> Gaertner: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<sulumar> Hi
 * k1l fragt sich noch, was überhaupt das problem ist (ausser dem versuch nen ppa zu benutzen)
<tux-flo> Hallo! In Sachen Pidgin hätte ich auch eine Frage. Kann man die Benachrichtigung wenn ein Buddy online kommt für bestimmte Protokolle deaktivieren?
<BuZZ-T> soweit ich das verstanden hab, will apt das Paket pidgin-data updaten, das bringt aber nen Fehler
<Gaertner> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/327205/
<Deem> was zur hölle? o_O
<apollo13> lol
<BuZZ-T> steht da noch was davor oder danach? Das wird doch nicht die ganze Fehlermeldung sein, oder?
<Deem> Gaertner: welches ubuntu nutzt du eigentlich? lucid oder maverick?
<Gaertner> BuZZ-T doch das ist die ganze fehlermeldung
<Gaertner> Deem lucid Lynx
<bullgard4> Gaertner: Du könntest versuchen, Pidgin vollständig zu löschen und neu zu installieren. Das kann aber mit etwas mehr Arbeit verbunden sein.
<Deem> Gaertner: dann hast du vermutlich schon ein ppa drin, denn die neuste version unter lucid ist pidgin 2.6.6
<BuZZ-T> Gaertner: die Datei ist bei Ubuntu standardmäßig gar nicht im Paket pidin-data, sondern im Paket pidgin-facebookchat, sicher dass du da nicht schon ein ppa oder ähnliches verwendest?
<BuZZ-T> hm, allerdings ist das hier maverick. War sie das unter lucid?
<BuZZ-T> ne, laut meinem Server auch unter lucid nicht
<Gaertner> BuZZ-T: ich verwende das Paket http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ppa/ubuntu
<Deem> kann ich bestötigen. kein facebook.png unter lucid
<Deem> bestätigen*
<Gaertner> BuZZ-T und Deem der facebookchat ist ja ein plugin 
<bullgard4>  /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/protocols/48/facebook.png 	aus dem Paket pidgin-facebookchat wird von Ubuntu in Lucid bereitgestellt.
<BuZZ-T> jap, und in dem pidgin-data Paket aus dem ppa ist die Datei mit drin
<BuZZ-T> Gaertner: hast du parallel das Paket pidgin-facebookchat aus den normalen Ubuntu Quellen installiert? Wenn ja, solltest du es deinstallieren, um das ppa zu verwenden
<Gaertner> mache ich jetzt
<Gaertner> BuZZ-T:das habe ich jetzt vor
<Gaertner> ich muss mal kurz pidgin schließe
<Gaertner> schließen
<apollo13> pidgin als irc client oO
<reberboot> hab ich auch, geht wunderbar
<apollo13> lol
<apollo13> reberboot: ich bin aktuell in 28 channels, das wird mit pidgin mehr als nur unübersichtlich
<reberboot> wieso in der bliste kann man sich ja alle channels auflisten und auch jeden in nem eigenen reiter offen haben...ich seh da kein problem aber mir fällt auf das es sich nciht mehr um supp dreht?!
<apollo13> in der tat ;)
<[eXception]> hallo
<[eXception]> wenn ich beim packen alle files auf 755 und alle verzeichnisse auf 644 setzen will, wie setze ich dann die option tar -mode= ?
<Blindie> moin
<Blindie> hab nen problem
<NTQ> hi leute. ich hab hier 12 PDFs bekommen, die jeweils einfach nur ein Bild enthalten, vermutlich JPGs. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Originalbilder dort wieder herauszunehmen auf einfache Art und Weise?
<Blindie> der will bei mir nicht die quelle für flashplayer 10 eintragen
<Blindie> aber wget funktioniert richtig
<apollo13> [eXception]: wenn du jetzt noch auf sinnvolle art erklären kannst warum du verzeichnisse auf 644 setzen willst…
<Blindie> wenn er beim "zwischenspeicher aktualisieren" ist, macht er nicht weiter
<[eXception]> k.A. apollo.. das haben die so von mir gewollt :/
<[eXception]> die leute für die ich ein paket zusammens tellen soll
<apollo13> [eXception]: frag sie ob sie bescheuert sind
<[eXception]> ist 640 besser?
<apollo13> in nen directory ohne executeable bit kommst nimmer rein
<[eXception]> achso dann ist das wohl andersrum gemeint
<[eXception]> verzeichnis 755 und file 644
<[eXception]> kann ich das mit tar -mode= machen?
<apollo13> warum bringst du die rechte nicht zuerst in ordnung und tarst dann?
<[eXception]> mach ich eigentlich.. aber ich wollte mir ein script schreiben, was das nochmal sicherheitshalber macht
<[eXception]> aktuell mach ich das nachträglich  mit find und exec.... aber ich hab mir gedacht vielleicht kann ich das damit abkürzen...
<reberboot> NTQ: Is zwar auch windows gedacht aber da des keine sehr hohen anforderungen hat denke ich es wird mit wine emulierbar sein http://www.somepdf.com/some-pdf-image-extract.html(das erste was google ausgespuckt hat
<NTQ> reberboot: Na ich werd's mal ausprobieren. Danke. Für Windows hab ich auch schon solche  Programme gefunden, aber ich hatte nicht so viel Lust auf Emulation. :)
<Blindie> ich verstehe das nicht
<Blindie> das adobe flash plugin ist anscheinen installiert, aber firefox behauptet das gegenteil
<reberboot> NTQ: Für ubuntu hab ich leider noch keins gefunden, deswegen hab ich dir des geschickt
<NTQ> reberboot: Hab das Programm gerade installiert, leider stürzt es direkt ab.
<reberboot> hmm...ich habs mir grad so testhalber auch installiert und es funktioniert...?
<Blindie> welches flash plugin ist am bessten?
<NTQ> ich versuchs mal über die konsole
<reberboot> ja screenshot amchen und bild rausschnibbeln is dir wahrschienlich auch zu viel oder?
<NTQ> das problem ist, dass das bild ne höhere auflösung hat als mein bildschirm ;)
<NTQ> und ich brauchs schon in voller qualität
<NTQ> aus der konsole kommt direkt: wine: Unhandled page fault on write access to 0x00542000 at address 0x7bc4ab9f (thread 001d), starting debugger...
<reberboot> poppler-utils
<reberboot> Die poppler-utils sind eine Sammlung von Programmen f&uuml;r die Kommandozeile, mit denen man u.a. Text und Bilder aus PDF-Dateien extrahieren kann, PDF-Dokumente in Bild-Dateien oder HTML-Seiten umwandeln kann usw. Mehr Informationen findet man im Wiki-Artikel zu poppler-utils.
<reberboot> ,poppler-utils? NTQ
<shetlandpony> Sorry reberboot, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber poppler-utils
<reberboot> peinlich
<reberboot> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/poppler-utils
<NTQ> oho, wie schön :)
<soulrebel> wamum oeinlich?
<soulrebel> *eigentlich
<reberboot> weil ich dachte das pferd kennt alle wikiartikel
<NTQ> ohje.... Das ist doch nicht nur ein großes Bild, sondern mehrere kleinere Bildstückchen und Text. mist
<BuZZ-T> NTQ: Gimp ;)
<reberboot> ja laut der wikiseite kann es mit dem letzten da aufgelisteten befehl einfach alles was jpegformat is rausextrahieren
<NTQ> BuZZ-T: genau das hab ich schon auf :)
<BuZZ-T> dacht ich mir fast, deswegen das Zwinkern :)
<NTQ> tadaaa. 12 PDFs sind nun JPGs
<NTQ> jetzt kann ich sie als texturen in blender verwenden :P
<soulrebel> http://nokturnaltimes.wordpress.com/2011/01/26/die-tricks-von-polizei-und-justiz/
<shetlandpony> soulrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/6c83rxo | Die Tricks von Polizei und Justiz  | The Nokturnal Times
<k1l> soulrebel: bitte lies nochmal die channelregeln (topic) und verzichte bitte auf solche posts
<frub12112> hi nutzt hier jemand Ubuntu Netbook remix?
<k1l> frub12112: garantiert :) aber was ist denn dein problem?
<k1l> ,wf? frub12112 
<shetlandpony> frub12112: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<frub12112> hallo folgendes Problem: auf meinem Asus eee Netbook wird der untere Teil es Bildschirms nicht angezeigt, Leiste schließt bei 768 Y ab Auflösung ist aber 1024*600
<frub12112> Ubuntu Netbook Edtion 10.10 erkennt Auflösung 1024*600, GNOME zeichnet die untere Taskleiste aber leider darunter, Ist seit der Installation so
<frub12112> kennt das jemand?
<frub12112> Webcam wurde erkannt, Soundkarte erkannt, W-Lan erkannt
<k1l> frub12112: bei dieser auflösung würde ich auch nicht gnome nehmen. 
<frub12112> aber die netbook edition kommt doch extra mit gnome?
<k1l> nee, die kommt mit unity
<frub12112> dann hab ich unity, dachte das ist gnome
<frub12112> habs erst aufgesetzt
<k1l> frub12112: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Netbook_Edition  so sollte es aussehen.
<k1l> aber man kann natürlich beim anmelden auswählen, ob man die netbook oberfläche oder gnome (oder was anderes) nutzen will.
<frub12112> ah beim login also?
<k1l> ja
<frub12112> weil das jetzt ist nur gnome mit einer linken shortcut leiste
<k1l> das ist unity
<frub12112> muss aber sagen: es ist beachtlich das ubuntu von haus aus die ganze hardware erkannt hat
<frub12112> schade nur dass das mikrofon noch nicht geht
<frub12112> da bin ich noch am suchen
<frub12112> ansonsten wieder mal TOP
<k1l> oh, auf der wiki seite waren noch alte bilder. schau dir das mal an, das ist das neue unity: http://scr3.golem.de/screenshots/1005/unity/thumb480/01_unity.png
<frub12112> weißt Du da was man machen kann?
<k1l> und dort gibt es unten keine tastkleiste mehr
<frub12112> ach es gibt einfach keine taskleiste
<k1l> das ist ja extra für netbooks, weil die meistens zu wenig höhe haben. startleiste links und oben 
<frub12112> also muss man mit alt+Tab wechseln, ja dann passt alles
<frub12112> das problem, das man manchmal nicht an die ok buttons kommt kann man ja mit alt
<frub12112> und linksklick lösen
<k1l> eigentlich sollte sich die leiste links auch als taskleiste verhalten
<G-Stern> Hallo. Möchte ein Profil von Thunderbird 2 (Backup) in ein Thunderbird 3 einspielen. Gibt es dabei Probleme? Oder ist das kein Problem? 
<frub12112> ok, danke für den tipp. hab's erst aufgesetzt. dass war mir nicht aufgefallen
<k1l> frub12112: bezüglich der hardware schau mal in die hcl oder im forum auf ubuntuusers.de . die eeepcs sind ja sehr verbreitet, da hat sich schon einer was gebastelt.
<k1l> ,hcl? frub12112 
<shetlandpony> frub12112: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<frub12112> danke für den tipp
<frub12112> Shetlandpony  der Mixer in Ubuntu welcher ist das? PulseAudio?
<shetlandpony> Sorry frub12112, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber dasPulseAudio
<frub12112> ich meinte k1l
<frub12112> shetlandpony PulseAudio
<sysdef> ,bot? frub12112 
<shetlandpony> frub12112: ich bin ein bot ;p
<frub12112> lol   ja ich meinte aich k1 ;-)
<frub12112> Shetlandpony   PulseAudio
<sysdef> *sigh*
<Deem> frub12112: du schnallst es nicht, oder?
<frub12112> das shetlandpony ein bot ist hab ich jetzt auch gemerkt Deem
<Deem> frub12112: gut, aber wie man ihn benutzt noch nicht. und spielen tut man damit schon garnicht :P
<frub12112> ,PulseAudio
<frub12112> nee erklärs mir mal bitte
<Fuchs> ,PulseAudio? frub12112 
<shetlandpony> frub12112, pulseaudio ist ein Soundserver, Standard ab Hardy (8.04), weiteres siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio - willst du wieder alsa nutzen, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme
<Fuchs> ,wort? nick. So. Und nun bitte nicht mehr  damit spielen. Danke. 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss nichts ueber wort, ich verbinde aber 20 Dinge mit wort. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche wort' zum suchen nach Informationen
<frub12112> ok sry
<frub12112> ich werde wohl PulseAudio auswechseln müssen, was passiert wenn ich das einfach als paket entferne?
<Fuchs> das ist eine schlechte Idee
<Fuchs> da es eine Abhaengigkeit von einigen Paketen ist, wird das relativ viel mit sich ziehen. Warum willst Du es deinstallieren? 
<frub12112> pulseaudio -k    ist es dann erstmal weg?
<Fuchs> ja
<frub12112> weil es laut forum probleme mit den eee netbooks macht
<Fuchs> aha
<Fuchs> was ich so erstmal noch nicht glaube
<frub12112> naja fuchs, nur mit dem mikrofon
<frub12112> soll ich mal den link posten
<Fuchs> meinetwegen 
<Fuchs> und das Mikrofon ist vermutlich entweder einfach stumm (alsamixer) oder in pulse nicht aktiv (pavucontrol) 
<frub12112> ne ist nicht stumm, das dachte ich auch erst
<frub12112> im forum steht jetzt doch: einfach den alsa-treiber neu installieren
<frub12112> heißt das einfach das paket oder wo finde ich diesen treiber?
<Fuchs> das ist eine _sehr_ schlechte Idee
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme  << 
<G-Stern> Hallo. Ich nutze Thunderbird 2 unter Ubuntu 9.10 und möchte diese Emailkonten in ein Thunderbird 3 unter windows migrieren. ist das möglich? Wenn ja, wie mache ich das?
<Deem> G-Stern: im home ordner den profile ordner kopieren?
<jokrebel> G-Stern: Angeblich gibt es ein Tool (Erweiterung?) Namens "mozbackup". Ob das so aber tatsächlich klappt kann zumindest ich nicht beantworten.
<Deem> jokrebel: unter windows nutze ich mozbackup. von einem thunderbird zu einem anderen mit der selben version klappt das wunderbar
<G-Stern> Deem: ich glaub der versionswechsel ist das problem
<G-Stern> Deem: Haber versucht thunderbird 2 für windows zu finden, aber ohne erfolg. 
<k1l> also ich nutze ein profil für mein ubuntu und 2 win versionen. ich würde es einfach mal probieren
<Deem> G-Stern: ich weiß, dass thunderbird 3 alles aus thunderbird 2 importieren kann, aber bislang hab ich das nur unter windows gemacht. wie das von linux zu windows aussieht weiß ich nicht
<G-Stern> k1l: profil hab ich schon kopiert, allerdings ist die ordnerstruktur unter windows anders. in welches verzeichnis muss ich das profil hereinlegen?
<Deem> G-Stern: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/releases/2.0.0.24/win32/de/
<shetlandpony> Deem's url: http://tinyurl.com/5s92gb9 | Index of /pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/releases/2.0.0.24/win32/de/
<sash_> wohin du willst, G-Stern 
<k1l> ,datenmigration? G-Stern 
<shetlandpony> G-Stern, Datenmigration ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenmigration
<G-Stern> sash_: kann ich die schon vorhandenen dateien im verzeichnis löschen?
<k1l> G-Stern:  da gibts extra was für firefox/thunderbird. da ist beschrieben, wie man auch ein externes profil verlinken kann
<G-Stern> hat hier schon mal jemand ein TB 2 Profil in ein TB 3 eingefügt?
<Deem> G-Stern: warum updatest du eigentlich nicht dein ubuntu thunderbird und migrierst da dann die emails und packst es dann als version 3 ins windows?
<Deem> G-Stern: und ich hab dir da oben nen link geschickt von der 2er thunderbird version für windows :P
<G-Stern> Deem: okay, danke. ich dachte update auf tb 3 geht nicht unter ubuntu 9.10? und dann bliebe immer noch das problem mit der verzeichnisstruktur: Welche Dateien müssen bleiben, welche gehen? 
<sash_> alle bleiben
<sash_> die profile sind plattformunabhaengig
<G-Stern> sash_: und wo geht dann das profil rein? also in welches verzeichnis unter windows?
<sash_> G-Stern: das ist vollkommen egal
<G-Stern> sash_: sorry, aber die strukturen sind doch andere? wieso sollte das egal sein?
<sash_> es gibt zwar ein standardverzeichnis irgendwo unter dokumente und einstellungen bzw. users, aber es ist egal
<jokrebel> G-Stern: IMHO sollte ein 9.10er sowieso einer Distributions-Aktualisierung unterzogen werden.
<sash_> weil du beim anlegen des profils sagen kannst, wo der thunderbird fuer dieses profil den ordner haben will
<G-Stern> jokrebel: das habe ich ja vor. allerdings muss ich die emails sichern. 
<sash_> dazu reicht ein cp... da musste nix fuer importieren und exportieren
<G-Stern> hm, schade. ich versteh mal wieder nur bahnhof. ich hatte gehofft, jemand hier nutzt auch Thunderbird und stand mal vor dem problem. 
<jokrebel> .oO( ging es nicht grade eben noch um die Konten und deren Einstellungen? ) … die Mails kopieren ist doch einfach per Copy möglich.
<sash_> G-Stern: viele tun das, fuer keinen ists n problem
<G-Stern> jokrebel: es geht um das komplette profil (inklusive konten etc)
<sash_> G-Stern: es ist sehr einfach, es gibt nen profile-ordner, da sind mail-einstellungen und mails drin. den kpoiert man, fertig
<G-Stern> sash_: aber wohin? das ist ja die frage. ich habe ihn unter profile gelegt, aber da kann TB ihn nicht finden.
<sash_> legt noch n neues profil an (thunderbird -P klappt auch unter windows, hoert hoert) und zeigt damit auf den ordner
<sash_> G-Stern: man stellt es selbst ein! zum 95869523698. mal
<G-Stern> die windows dateistruktur ist ja ganz anders. da liegen dutzendfach dateien drin
<sash_> man kann es zumindest einstellen. und fuer die ordnerstruktur in windows ist das nicht der richtige channel
<sash_> ausserdem kann man thunderbird profile windows auch prima googlen
<k1l> G-Stern: hast du den wiki artikel zur datenmigration gelesen?
<G-Stern> k1l: ja
<k1l> in dem extra artikel zu mozillaprodukten ist doch erklärt, wie man auf eine externes profil linkt
<k1l> profiles.ini (IIRC)
<rumsky> kann ich irgendwie nachschauen, wie lange gparted noch braucht um fertig zu partitionieren, wenn ich bereits begonnen habe? 6tb ext4
<b34bb1> hä
<sash_> rumsky: da sollte ein timer runterlaufen
<rumsky> sash: ne da geht nur ein balken von links nach rechts und zurück 
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<rumsky> ansonsten brech ich ab und mach mit sudo mkfs.ext4 -b 4096 -L HD-2TB /dev/sdc neu
<sash_> rumsky: hmm... dann hat der noch garnicht angefangen, iirc
<sash_> auf /dev/sdc eh nicht
<sash_> sondern auf ne partition
<rumsky> dev/sde1 meinte ich
<rumsky> wie lange dauert es etwa bis 6tb formatiert sind?
<jokrebel> rumsky: mehrere Stunden
<newan> Hallo, habe ein Thinkpad 7510i und wollte den offiziellen Nvidia treiber installieren über System-->Administration-->Hardware drivers das ging auch nachm neustart habe ich aber nur eine konsole und der X server startet nicht
<Fuchs> newan: ist das rein zufaellig so ein Denkbrett mit Hybridgraphik? 
<newan> habe dann den neusten vo hand runtergeladen und die .run datei ausgeführt, half auch nicht selbe ergebnis
<Fuchs> newan: das war dann eine sehr unkluge Idee 
<newan> ThinkPad T510i
<Fuchs> newan: anyway: welche Graphikkarte(n) ist/sind da drin? 
<Fuchs> newan: da gibt es zwei Modellreihen, genau deswegen frage ich
<newan> NVIDIA Quadro NVS 3100M
<Fuchs> weil eine ist mit nur einer NVS3100, und die geht ganz sicher und definitiv
<newan> eine graka
<Fuchs> und die andere ist mit einer NVS 3100 und einer Intel 
<Fuchs> bist Du Dir 100%ig sicher? Ich bin es mir nicht, weil _haargenau_ dieses Modell laeuft hier
<Fuchs> geh mal ins BIOS und schau
<ce4> Hallo Leute versuche gerade per fernwartung einen rechner (mit ubuntu 10.10) nach einem fehlgeschlagenen update zu reparieren. Das Problem sind nun weiße Flächen, die anstatt von Fenstern oder auch Menü-Unterleisten (oder auch des Terminals) erscheinen (wenn ich mit der Maus über diese Fensterinhalte [die ich nicht sehen kann] fahre, könnte ich sie theoretisch auswählen - so habe ich auch die visuellen effekte deaktiviert, was aber nicht
<ce4> half). Da ich auch im Terminal befehle eingeben kann (und so xterm öffnen konnte) scheint das Problem ein reines grafik-problem zu sein. Hat jemand dieses Problem schon mal erfahren und kann mir sagen wie ich es beheben könnte? vielen Dank! 
<newan> o.k dann warte mla 10 mins bin gleich wieder da
<Fuchs> newan: moment
<newan> o.k warte
<Fuchs> newan: _wenn_ es einer ist mit nvidia und intel: schalt das aus. Also so, dass _nur_ die nvidia Karte genommen wird 
<Fuchs> muesste es als option geben
<newan> o.k 
<Fuchs> dann geht auch der Treiber. Und in dem Fall wirfst Du so rasch wie nur moeglich den manuell installierten runter, 
<newan> ich schau mal
<Fuchs> genau mit dieser .run Datei, und nimmst wieder den aus der Paketverwaltung
<Fuchs> bis auf die Hintergrundbeleuchtung funktioniert der naemlich, und dafuer, dass die funktioniert, habe ich Dir auch eine Loesung. 
<newan> komm sofort wieder
<newan> soderle da haste wohl recht das ich 2 grakas habe zumindest laut bios darf cih da umschalten
<newan> stand aber so das nur die nvidia zieht also auf disale und auf nvidia
<newan> Fuchs: wie sieht den dann deine xorg.conf aus?
<Fuchs> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Gentoo_on_a_ThinkPad_T410#xorg.conf
<Fuchs> newan: Du willst nicht alles davon uebernehmen, weil das ein Gentoo ist
<Fuchs> newan: Dich interessiert aber die Zeile  Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"
<newan> o.k irgendwie blick ich das nur gerade net weil ich ja noch nichtmal ne fehlermeldung habe
<newan> ja das hab ich auch schon gelesen
<Fuchs> wenn Du im BIOS die Intel deaktivierst muss die nvidia gehen, 
<Fuchs> mit dem Treiber ueber die Treiberverwaltung
<Fuchs> von einer manuellen Installation mit dem .run File kann ich nur dringenst abraten
<newan> jo der sagt mir meine xorg ist invalid
<newan> so xorg gekillt treiber aktiviert
<newan> just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root mledet er
<Fuchs> wie genau hast Du den aktiviert? 
<Fuchs> doch nicht etwa ueber die .run Datei? 
<newan> gui
<Fuchs> gut
<newan> System-->Administration-->Hardware drivers
<Fuchs> dann sollte er das mit nvidia-xconfig an sich uebernehmen, aber schaden tut es sicher nicht
<newan> machs gerade mal
<newan> paste die mal mom
<newan> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399736/
<Fuchs> newan: die Monitor-Section ist doppelt, und nach "nvidia" gehoert imo ein newline
<Fuchs> newan: plaette mal die alte xorg.conf und erstell mit sudo nvidia-xconfig eine komplett neue. 
<newan> o.k
<newan> denke war nen copy paste fehler mom
<newan> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399738/
<newan> soderle
<Fuchs> das sieht gut aus
<Fuchs> damit sollte das gehen
<newan> o.k starte ich mal den x neu
<newan> was amch cih wenn ich wiedernur die konsole habe
<newan> habe disher die xorg gekillt und dann startete er wieder
<newan_> Fuchs: ging wieder nicht
<newan_> verzweifel gerade
<Fuchs> newan_: dann haette ich gerne einen nvidia bug report
<Fuchs> sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh 
<newan_> wo liegt der report?
<newan_> Running nvidia-bug-report.sh... complete.
<Fuchs> da, wo Du es ausgefuehrt hast
<Fuchs> muesste in der Regel Dein Home sein
<newan_> jo
<newan_> paste rein?
<Fuchs> genau 
<newan_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399739/
<newan_> danke für deine hilfe
<Fuchs> und der laedt da _immer noch_ das intel Modul 
<Fuchs> wie sicher bist Du, dass Du im Bios die Intelkarte deaktiviert hast? 
<Fuchs> Nicht nvidia den Vorzug geben, das geht nicht, deaktivieren. 
<newan_> ziemlich sicher
<Fuchs> Da solltest Du drei Moeglichkeiten haben:  Nur die interne, beide, nur nvidia
<newan_> ich mach nen foto von mom ;-)
<Fuchs> und nur nvidia sollte man waehlen 
<newan_> ich schau nochmal bis gleich
<koegs> ist das evtl ne optimus-geschichte, da kann ich bei mir im bios auch nix auswählen
<G-Stern> ich habe nun laut anleitung das profil in den ordner geschoben, aber soll ich das alternative thunderbird profil dann löschen? also bevor ich das meinige (zu importierende)reinschiebe? 
<janda> versuche gerade vom ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso zu installieren, doch sagt es mir dass er nicht booten kann weil im kernel cmov fehlt. was ist das eigentlich?
<jokrebel> G-Stern: auch unter Windows finde ich die "lediglich umbenennen" Variante für sinnvoller.
<G-Stern> jokrebel: wenn ich thunderbird 2 auf windows installiere, legt die exe automatisch ein profil an. das möchte ich doch aber durch meines ersetzen. Wann ich das ersetzen muss, ist mir unklar. bevor ich thunderbird zum ersten mal starte?
<koegs> supporten wir hier windows?
<jokrebel> koegs: Nö - es geht um nen Export aus nem Ubuntu-Thunderbird. Der Import wäre aber tatsächlich in #windows oder zumindest ..Offtopic besser aufgehoben.
<newan> Fuchs. lade das bild gerade hoch
<newan> http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/7564/imag0374p.jpg
<Fuchs> newan: ist falsch
<Fuchs> newan: optimus ist eben gerade umschalten
<Fuchs> newan: hast Du eine Option "discrete" oder so? 
<newan> jo
<Fuchs> newan: ansonsten schreib mir mal auf, welche Optionen Du hast
<newan> mom stell cih um
<Fuchs> discrete muesste korrekt sein, glaube ich
<newan> ja o.k super
<newan_> der Hammer
<newan_> es rennt
<newan_> es kann ja sooo einfach sein
<Fuchs> schoen
<newan_> vielen vielen dank
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<newan_> kann ich ja jetzt das neue teil richtig genißen
<splashote> hey, will die standard-anwendung zum öffen für apt-links in FF ändern. (zu synaptic), es öffnet sich ein "dateiauswahlfenster".. wo finde ich synaptic?
<Fuchs> splashote: `which synaptic`
<Fuchs> oder `whereis synaptic`
<splashote> Fuchs: /usr/sbin/synaptic oder /usr/share/synaptic oder /usr/share/man/man8/synaptic.8.gz ?
<Fuchs> deswegen sagte ich zuerst which, das gibt nur das erste zurueck
<Fuchs> und das ist der Pfad, den Du suchst
<splashote> ok, danke
<splashote> wenn ich nun auf den link im wiki klicke kann ich ihn nicht öffnen wegen mangelnder rechte
<Fuchs> vermutlich sollte man synaptic mit rootrechten ausfuehren
<Fuchs> Du kannst ja ein Skript schreiben, welches es mit gksudo oeffnet
<Fuchs> und dann dieses Skript nehmen in Firefox 
<splashote> ah, ok. danke dir!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<splashote> mir ist gerade wirklich ein licht aufgegangen ;) nun kann ich mein update-skript endlich mal übers menu ausführen
<apricot> kann ich in Gnome 2.32.0 für jede Arbeitsflche einen eigenen Hintergrund festlegen ?
<apricot> hab 2 Monitore mit Xinerama
<crazy-geek> nabend
<crazy-geek> habe mal eine frage zu lucid lynx: wie kann ich meine wlanverbindung, dauerthaft mit 54 mbit betreiben, ohne dass diese bei nichtnutzung, immer wieder auf 1 mbit absackt?
<crazy-geek> foren und suchmasch. hab ich ausreichend genutzt
<apollo13> crazy-geek: powersaving abstellen?
<splashote> Fuchs: klappt noch nicht. habe ne datei erstellt, "gksudo synaptic" reingeschrieben, sie ausführbar gemacht, in FF apt darauf verlinkt - aber es funktioniert nicht: es öffnet sich keinerlei fenster
<crazy-geek> ist abgestellt laut ifconfig
<crazy-geek> iwconfig
<Fuchs> splashote: das ist auch nicht korrekt
<Fuchs> splashote: da fehlt mindestens die #!<interpreter> Zeile, und die Datei muss ausfuerbar sein
<Fuchs> und ich gehe nun Essen, viel Spass. 
<splashote> Fuchs: ausführbar ist sie. versuche nun rauszufinden was <interpreter> ist ;)
<crazy-geek> schade das mir keiner helfen konnte :(
<apricot> wahrscheinlich deine Shell ... evtl bash
<apricot> guck dir mal ein Perl-Script an ... da stehsts drin :)
<newan_> Kann ich ein verschlüsseltes omeverzeichniss kopieren in mein jetziges (selber beutzer und passwort)
<newan_> Mein altes notebook hat den geist aufeǵegben nun hab ich ein neues und würde gerne das verschlüsselte homeverzeichnis kopieren, platte aus altem notebook hängt am usb 
<claw> Hab meine Ubuntu-Maschine an einen 42" Zoll Fernseher angeschlossen. leider überlappt das virtuelle bild den rand so das ich die gnome-panel nicht sehen kann. Wie könnte ich das korigieren ?
<C_A_M> moin
<hans_> guten abend allerseits
<k1l> ,changing_host? Talyian Luzifer 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber changing_host
<k1l> ,changing host? Talyian Luzifer 
<shetlandpony> Talyian Luzifer: Trage das Nickservpasswort als Serverpasswort ein, damit du direkt mit deiner Cloak die Kanaele betrittst.
<hans_> kleines problem (wahrscheinlich für jeden linux profi ein witz): habe eine graKa neu in ein rechner eingebaut und seit dem hab ich auf einmal kein dektop mehr, sondern nur noch konsole. vermutlich lässt sich das problem mit einem update lösen, ABER wie starte ich aus der konsole heraus mein wlan, um ins internet zu kommen und die updates zu saugen?
<bekks> hans_: Steck am besten ein Kabel dran.
<hans_> bekks: muss ich dann nicht auf das netzwerk erst "aktivieren"?
<hans_> auf sei auch
<bekks> man ifconfig :)
<bekks> Oder man dhclient :)
<hans_> bekks: thx ^^
<hans_> bekks: ich dachte eigentlich in der konsole wäre das netzwerk erstmal vollkommen inaktiv und man müsste es erstmal irgendwie starten
<bekks> Falsch gedacht :)
<hans_> bekks: so leicht kann man sich irren :D danke nochmal
<Lufti_oO> habe mir ein pdf gebastelt (multilayer und Text). Wie kann ich das pdf als bild und nicht als pdf bekommen?
<Lufti_oO> muss einzelne teile in einer Präsentation bekommen, will dabei die einzelnen Seiten als Bild einfügen. So das der Text nicht editierbar ist, etc.
<bekks> ?
<bekks> Mach ein Bild von der Seite und verliere alle Vorteile eines PDF - oder benutze DRM und "schütze" das PDF.
<Lufti_oO> geht doch nicht um den text
<PBeck> hi
<Lufti_oO> ich will jede seite als bild haben. Bei mir zeigt die Präsentation eine fullscreen testvorführung (wie ein comicbook in einzelnen bildern). Diese will ich in meine neue Präsentation verkleinert einfügen und daneben nochtext schreiben
<qwebirc39822> hi
<dAnjou> Lufti_oO: soweit ich weiß, kann imagemagick das
<dAnjou> vllt. `convert dingens.pdf dingens.png`
<dAnjou> google hätte da aber schneller geholfen
<dAnjou> zumal das kein seltener use case is
<Lufti_oO> dAnjou, perfekt! Danke
<Lufti_oO> hab nicht daran gedacht, dass das auch andere brauchen könnten ;)
<dAnjou> hmm, naja, wohl doch nich so oft gebracuht wie gedacht, das muss ich wohl zurücknehmen
<schweegi> wie stelle ich kubuntu auf Deutsch um? habe mir kubuntu-desktop nachinstalliert und anschließend via ppa auf KDE 4.6 gebracht, kann jedoch die Sprache nicht auswählen (der Knopf reagiert nicht)
<Frickelpit> installiere das passende sprachpaket
<schweegi> geht das auch über die paketverwaltung? wie gesagt, im kontrollzentrum unter "Local" reagiert der "Add language"-Knopf nicht
<Frickelpit> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen
<schweegi> das manuelle installieren schlägt fehl, da kde-i18n-de, k3b-i18n und koffice-i18n-de keinen installationskandidaten haben..
<schweegi> so das terminal
<Fuchs> schweegi: KDE 4.6 ist erst heute veroeffentlicht worden
<Fuchs> schweegi: es kann gut sein, dass da noch Pakete fehlen
<k1l> schweegi: wende dich mal an die ppq betreuer
<k1l> *ppa
<schweegi> Fuchs, achso.. naja das kann man dann nachvollziehen
<schweegi> dpkg schlug mir vor, kde-l10n-de zu installieren statt der im wiki genannten, hab ich grad mal gemacht, muss mal eben neustarten
<rumsky> kann man ein raid 5 beschreiben, während es am zurücksyncen ist? oder gibt das probleme?
<alarmschaben> rumsky: Die Idee von RAID ist, daß Plattenausfälle innerhalb der Redundanz für die Anwendung gänzlich transparent sind.
<alarmschaben> rumsky: Die Antwort ist also: ja, mit Performance-Einbußen und solange das (vermutliche) Software-RAID hält. ^^
<rumsky> alarmschaben: ok danke, weil sonst müsste ich noch ewig warten, da 200g pro stunde ne weile dauert bei 8tb :D
 * alarmschaben gruselt sich vor solchen Setups
<alex-s-77> Hi. Wie schnell sollte eigtl. "initctl start cron" reagieren? Läuft auf meinem 10.04 vserver jetzt schon ~5 minuten. normal?
<bekks> Was versuchst du denn da?
<alex-s-77> bekks: EIGENTLICH möchte ich ssh starten… aber initctl list | ssh zeigt, das er nicht läuft "stop/waiting". also gucke, was bei sachen passiert, die laufen. cron eben.
<bekks> Wieso startest Du cron nicht einfach über /etc/init.d/cron neu?
<bekks> oder gar über service cron restart ?
<alex-s-77> bekks: wie stelle ich ein, was bei boot gestartet wernde soll?
<alex-s-77> bekks: nimmt man bei 10.04 dafür nicht upstart (sorry, bin sonst kein ubuntu user…)
<bekks> Und upstart hat als USerland cmd eben "service" ...
<alex-s-77> bekks: aha. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart#Verhalten-von-Upstart-beeinflussen — da hatte ich das her. 
<alex-s-77> bekks: da wird initctl verwendet. 
<alex-s-77> "Das zentrale Werkzeug ist nun initctl, das Init-Jobs startet oder stoppt, Signale verschickt und den Status abfragt. So gibt beispielsweise der Befehl[1]:" steht da :/
<alex-s-77> bekks: wie gesagt, bin kein ubuntu user. ist service nicht ein "shortcut" für sachen in /etc/init.d, also zu den alten init scripts die nichts mit upstart zu tun haben? oder ist das quark?
<Fuchs> alex-s-77: nur bei RedHat / Fedora 
<Fuchs> ,upstart? alex-s-77 
<shetlandpony> alex-s-77, Upstart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart - Weitere Infos im query ...
<alex-s-77> Fuchs: ah. war mal Red Hat bzw. Mandrake user :)
<Fuchs> ,runlevel? alex-s-77 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss nichts ueber runlevel, ich assoziiere aber bum damit
<alex-s-77> Fuchs: im ubuntuusers wiki steht, das initctl zu verwenden sei
<Fuchs> interessant
<alex-s-77> Fuchs: von "service" steht da gar nichts.
<alex-s-77> (mal von den text in kommentaren abgesehen)
<alex-s-77> Fuchs: auf http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html lese ich, das services mit dem befehl "start" zu starten seien (und "stop" für stop). "start" hängt auch. sollte nicht so sein, oder?
<Fuchs> nein
<apollo13> alex-s-77: wie isn das zeugs virtualisiert?
<alex-s-77> apollo13: no clue. bin bei netcup.de. uname -a: Linux server.message-center.info 2.6.35.10-vs2.3.0.36.33-netcup #3 SMP Tue Dec 21 06:50:01 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<alex-s-77> wegen dem "vs" vermute ich mit vserver?
<apollo13> hmm 2.6.35 wohl zu neu für das was ich dachte
<alex-s-77> wie könnte ich's denn herausfinden?
<alex-s-77> also ohne den support zu fragen…
<apollo13> wenn ordentlich gemacht ist gar nicht denk ich
<alex-s-77> höchstens an so "artefakten" wie dem, was im uname steht, oder?
<alex-s-77> also kenelname
<apollo13> http://forum.netcup.de/showthread.php?t=2834
<alex-s-77> aber, "gut" — *EIGENTLICH* sollte doch ein "stop cron" schnellstens gehen und cron stoppen und so'n "start cron" sollte dann auch ratz fatz gehen, oder?
<apollo13> schau mal ob das bei dir auch auftritt
<bekks> Du weisst doch was Du da gekauft hast ;)
<apollo13> openvz klingt aber nach igitt
<alex-s-77> bekks: hab 'n vserver gemietet. wie der gemacht ist - weiss nicht. sollte mich aber auch eigentlich nicht jucken müssen, oder?
<bekks> alex-s-77: Immerhin weisst du jetzt, dass Du einen vserver hast ;)
<apollo13> nunja man sollte schaun dass es kein openvz ist *gg* ich würde support anjammern und sagen die sollen das richten; zuhause tritt das nicht auf…
<bekks> Ganz ohne den Support zu fragen :)
<alex-s-77> bekks: wusste ich auch vorher :-P
<bekks> 0126 221149 < alex-s-77> wegen dem "vs" vermute ich mit vserver?
<alex-s-77> was schon blöd ist: bootet man's rettungssystem, wird versver zeugs nach /vserver gemounted. aber man kann keine /dev files anlegen! siehe http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/installation-von-server-10-10-ohne-boot-auf-vs/
<shetlandpony> alex-s-77's url: http://tinyurl.com/4863ro8 | Installation von Server 10.10 *OHNE* Boot auf VServer › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<alex-s-77> bekks: meinte linux vserver
<alex-s-77> bekks: http://linux-vserver.org/Welcome_to_Linux-VServer.org
<Oliver1> Guten Abend. Ich verwende 10.04 und habe bisher auf mein iPhone zugreifen können. Seit dem Update auf iOS 4.x geht das nicht mehr. Aufgrund eines Forenbeitrages habe ich so ziemlich alles aus Synaptic was unter dem Stichwort "iPhone" lief installiert. Leider o. Ergebnis. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?
<alex-s-77> gerade mal 10.04 neuinstalliert und direkt wieder das "stop" problem. klappt also nicht bei netcup
<alarmschaben> Oliver1: Was ist es denn für ein iPhone?
<Oliver1> 3gs
<alarmschaben> Oliver1: Dann sollte es klappen, wenn Du die debs aus dem ppa von Paul McEnery installierst
<alarmschaben> Oliver1: https://launchpad.net/~pmcenery/+archive/ppa
<alarmschaben> Oliver1: d.h. ppa einbinden, die libimobiledevice samt Zubehör hast Du ja eh schon installiert, dann aptitude full-upgrade
<Oliver1> ok, ich versuche es mal
<Oliver1> vom Grundsatz schon verstanden, nur traue ich mich noch nicht weitere Paketquellen hinzuzufügen. Wie gehe ich bitte genau vor?
<alex-s-77> so, mal im netcup forum nachgefragt. let's see… danke an euch.
<alarmschaben> Oliver1: es ist so simpel wie sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pmcenery/ppa
<alarmschaben> achja
<jokrebel> ,fremdquellen? Oliver1
<alarmschaben> aptitude update fehlt noch
<shetlandpony> Oliver1, Fremdquellen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<alarmschaben> jokrebel: danke! ;-)
<jokrebel> gn8
<Oliver1> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/327456/ das ist eben passiert
<Oliver1> was soll ich nun tun?
<bekks> Oliver1: Nopaste das bitte woanders, die Seite braucht ewig zum Laden.
<Oliver1> ok, moment ich suche eine neue Seite
<Oliver1> http://pastebin.com/25RNrLtg
<gandaro> Pasten ist sowieso überflüssig...
<gast__1> nabend :)
<Oliver1> Guten Abend
<bekks> Oliver1: Deinstalliere das libimobiledevice0-dbg Paket.
<alarmschaben> Oliver1: was gandaro meint, ist, daß Du das -dbg - Paket wieder deinstallieren kannst.
<alarmschaben> Oliver1: Danach aptitude -f install 
<Oliver1> mom
<gast__1> ich habe ein großes problem habe auf meinem ubuntu suspend 2 ram und 2 disk nicht zum laufen bekommen, daher uswsusp installiert und dann s2disk versucht nun bootet er nicht mehr, kann mir jemand helfen?
<Oliver1> http://pastebin.com/LPapKtLt
<Oliver1> hat leider nicht geklappt
<Oliver1> gelöst
<alarmschaben> Oliver1: joah, spendier' dem Aufruf mal noch'n sudp
<Oliver1> Synaptic war noch offen
<alarmschaben> oh ja, jetzt.
<Oliver1> fertig
<beaver74> geht doch :)
<Oliver1> soll ich nun diese eine Datei wieder installieren, odereinfach das iPhon dranhängen?
<Oliver1> ;-)
<alarmschaben> Oliver1: ran mit dem Eifon!
<Oliver1> cool
<Oliver1> mom
<alarmschaben> Oliver1: Pakete mit -dbg - Endung sind nur dann interessant, wenn man weiß, was sie auszeichnet. ;-)
<Oliver1> nothing's happened... :-(
<Oliver1> *frust*
<alarmschaben> Oliver1: wobei genau ist denn nichts passiert?
<Oliver1> ich hätte den Apfel- Updaten nicht machen dürfen
<Oliver1> ich habe das Gerät eben drangehängt, wie vorher auch, es hat sich nicht eingebunden
<alarmschaben> Oliver1: versuch' doch mal 'nen reboot.
<alarmschaben> Welche Funktionalität brauchst Du denn?
<Oliver1> ok
<Oliver1> Musik und Bilder hin und her schieben
<Oliver1> so wie vorher auch
<alarmschaben> Das sollte gehen. Auch mit 4.2.1
<Oliver1> ok, ich reboote mal. Bis gleich
<alarmschaben> kk
<gast__1> kann mir jemand bei meinem problem helfen?
<gast__1> Das Problem ist nach sudo s2disk bootet mein lapi nicht mehr.
* k1l changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | Maverick ist da | Support für Jaunty (9.04) ist abgelaufen |
<Oliver1> hallo, da bin ich wieder. Das iPhone habe ich angeschlossen, doch es wird nicht gemountet, so wie es halt vorher war...
<Oliver1> was kann ich nun tun?
<alarmschaben> Oliver1: mach' doch bitte mal ein dpkg -l | grep imobiledevice
<Oliver1> soll ich vorher das Gerät rausziehen?
<alarmschaben> Oliver1: das ist egal. :-)
<Oliver1> ok, soll ich die Ausgabe pasten?
<alarmschaben> Oliver1: ja, bitte. :-)
<Oliver1> http://pastebin.com/91y3pLZg
<Oliver1> ein Teil der Ausgabe ist in roter Schrift, das habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen. Spielt das eine Rolle?
<k1l> das macht grep
<Oliver1> ok
<Oliver1> was genau hat der Befehl jetzt bewirkt?
<alarmschaben> Oliver1: mit dpkg -l listest Du alle im System installierte Pakete u.a. mit ihrer genauen Versionskennung auf.
<Oliver1> ok
<Oliver1> der Rest grenzt den Paektbereich ein?
<alarmschaben> das | grep libimobiledvice leitet diese Ausgabe auf den grep-Befehl um, der nur die Zeilen durchläßt, in denen libimobiledevice steht.
<k1l> dpkg -l listet die pakete auf. | übergibt das ergebnis an einen weiteren befehl und grep durchsucht das dann nach dem suchwort
<alarmschaben> Leider bin ich jetzt mit meinem Latein am Ende. :-/
<alarmschaben> Es sind also schon die Versionen aus dem ppa installiert.
<Oliver1> vielleicht ein downgrade des iOS?
<alarmschaben> Das wäre ja nicht so prickelnd. Wurde eigentlich auch ifuse installiert?
<bekks> Oliver1: Was soll ein iOS downgrade an deiner Paketverwaltung ändern?
<bekks> Abgesehen davon, dass ein Downgrade des iOS nicht möglich ist.
<Oliver1> nun, vorher ging es
<bekks> Vorher hattest Du aber auch andere Pakete installiert.
<Oliver1> ifuse schau ich noch mal nach
<alarmschaben> Also ich hab' ein iPhone 4 hier liegen. Das hat auch iOS 4.2.1 und bis auf das Musik-Synchronisieren klappt alles.
<alarmschaben> Das Synchronisieren der Musik ist aber eine Hardware-Unverträglichkeit. Mit iOS 4.2.1 und dem 3GS geht's.
<Oliver1> also, iFuse ist installiert inkl. der dbg
<alarmschaben> (sagt. u.a. die c't)
<alarmschaben>  welche Version?
<Oliver1> ich hatte vor WEihnachten ein 3.xy. Bilder und Musik konnte ich nach belieben hin und her schieben+
<Oliver1> iFuse 1.1.1
<alarmschaben> Nein, ich meinte die ifuse-Version. ;-)
<gast__1> Kann mir jemand bei meinem Prob bitte helfen?
<Oliver1> das ist die Versionsnummer, welche ich im Software-Center sehen kann
<alarmschaben> bzw. über dpkg -l | grep ifuse
<Oliver1> kann ich irgendwo ein Bild pasten, dass wir uns nicht falsch verstehen?
<alarmschaben> Ich würde imgur.com vorschlagen fürs nächste Mal. 
<alarmschaben> Leider leider ruft meine Dame mich jetzt ins Bett zwecks Schlafengehens.
<Oliver1> http://pastebin.com/6h9gg4fK
<k1l> gast__1: hast du den roten warnhinweis im wiki beachtet?
<alarmschaben> Aber das kriegen wir noch hin:
<Fuss-im-Ohr> gn8 da drinnen
<Oliver1> oh, ok. Dann vielen dank und Dir eine gute NAcht
<alarmschaben> Es scheint mir so, daß das ifuse-Paket noch auf dem Original-Stand von karmic ist.
<alarmschaben> d.h. nicht aus dem ppa.
<alarmschaben> (was komisch ist)
<alarmschaben> mach doch sicherheitshalber nochmal sudo aptitude update und sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<Oliver1> ok, mom
<Oliver1> er muss wohl irgendwas runterladen
<alarmschaben> Gutes Zeichen!
<Oliver1> 180 MB
<alarmschaben> huch
<alarmschaben> ist da denn was ifusiges dabei?
<Oliver1> 55 %
<Oliver1> bisher nicht
<Oliver1> geht aber auch verdammt schnell
<k1l> gast__1: support nur hier im channel. schau mal hier rein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/uswsusp
<Oliver1> multiverse
<Oliver1> universe
<alarmschaben> Sind evtl. 180 MB entpackt.
<Oliver1> chromium
<Oliver1> etc
<Oliver1> entpackt sind es 250 MB
<Oliver1> er extrahiert
<Oliver1> fuse!
<Oliver1> bingo
<k1l> Oliver1: deine enter taste scheint kaputt zu sein.
<schweegi> wieso wird in KDE 4.6 selbst Firefox als GTK-Programm geöffnet statt mit der QT-Bibliothek? Dementsprechend sehen die Programme in KDE momentan auch aus..
<Oliver1> nein, sie geht
<Oliver1> bzw. funktioniert
<schweegi> habe KDE nachträglich via synaptic und ppa installiert neben GNOME
<k1l> schweegi: frag die ppa jungs :)
<k1l> ,enter? Oliver1 
<shetlandpony> Oliver1: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<alarmschaben> Oliver1: wie sieht's aus? Klappt's?
<Oliver1> er arbeitet und da ist auch "fuse" dabei
<schweegi> k1l, glaubst du wirklich dass das am PPA liegt? KDE an sich funktioniert einwandfrei. Liegts eventuell an der Parallelinstallation mit GNOME? Sollte nicht eigentlich für GTK ein Oxygen-Theme vorhanden sein in 4.6 damit die Programme nicht so Win98-like bei KDE aussehen? :P
<alarmschaben> Wann hast Du das System denn zuletzt aktualisiert?
<Oliver1> heute Abend
<alarmschaben> achjarichtig
<Oliver1> diese autom. Aktualisierung
<alarmschaben> Aber sieht trotzdem gut ais.
<Oliver1> hat mich rausgeschmissen
<alarmschaben> Oliver1: so, jetzt muß ich aber los. Ich denke, daß es das gewesen ist. Spätestens nach dem nächsten Reboot sollte es gehen.
<alarmschaben> g8
<Oliver1> alles klar, danke und gn8
<gast__1> habe hiermit http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-suspend-and-hibernation-problem-for-laptops.html uswsusp installiert nun hätte mein lapi gern beim booten ne tastatureingabe aber er nimmt keine taste mehr an. weiß jemand was man da machen kann?
<shetlandpony> gast__1's url: http://tinyurl.com/y2t4wkn |   Fix for suspend and hibernation problem for Laptops | Ubuntu Geek
<gast__1> @shetlandpony: Danke für den link genau der Artikel wars leider dieser http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/uswsusp warnt vorher.
<gast__1> der von ubuntu geeks nicht
<gast__1> jemand ne idee wie der boot wieder klappen kann?
<beaver74> kann dir da leider nicht helfen, gast__1, und das shetlandpony... ist ein bot, das wurde von deiner URL gefüttert und kürzte die
<gast__1> @beaver74: ok ich schreib trotzdem was die ausgabe ist evtl. weiß dann jemand weiter
<beaver74> so wirst du auch vorgehen müssen, wenn was ersichtliches auftaucht, kann sich ja noch jemand äußern
<gast__1> resume: libgcrypt version 1.4.5
<gast__1> resume: Could not stat the resume device file '/dev/dm-0'
<gast__1> Please type in the full path name to try again or press ENTER to boot the system
<gast__1> das problem ist er nimmt an dem punkt keine tastatureingaben diese meldung bekomme ich wenn ich escape drücke bei der ubuntu-startanimation
<beaver74> gast__1, boote mit einer Live-CD in dein root und änder die GRUB Einstellung nach einem resume-device zu suchen... dann setzt dich mit den Fehlermeldungen weiter auseinander
<gast__1> kannst du mir da helfen bin mir nicht ganz sicher wie das in yaboot geht? oder kann ich da nach bin bash booten?
<beaver74> nimm doch einfach eine Ubuntu Live-CD... wie das mit dieser yaboot Sache geht, weiß ich auch nicht
<gast__1> ok mache ich. wollte nur sagen das ich yaboot und nicht grub habe
<beaver74> ahso, kenne ich nicht mal. da wirst du lesen müssen, aber auch dieser Bootmanager wird ja ähnlich vorgehen
<beaver74> du wirst wohl deine Gründe haben yaboot zu verwenden ;)
<gast__1> ja die architektur
<gast__1> ist ein ppc
<beaver74> ahso, ok
<gast__1> im ubuntu ppc channel weiß nur auch keiner rat
<beaver74> wollte ihn dir gerade vorschlagen...
<gast__1> ok habe mit der disk eine ash-shell hinbekommen
<gast__1> wie mache ich weiter?
<beaver74> da wirst du hier, glaub ich, nicht wirklich auf jemanden treffen der da weiterhelfen sondern auch auf den -ppc Channel weisen wird
<beaver74> deine Suchmaschine weiter bemühen, hier weiter warten und fragen oder in den -ppc springen und dort weitermachen
<gast__1> ok habe was brauchbares gegoogelt bin mir nur nicht sicher wie man das genau macht http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/probleme-beim-starten-dev-sda5-wird-nicht-gefu/#post-2743578
<shetlandpony> gast__1's url: http://tinyurl.com/6956tts | Probleme beim starten..... /dev/sda5 wird nicht gefunden !? › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<gast__1> ich hab meine partitionstabelle nicht im kopf :-/
<beaver74> gast__1, $ fdisk -l , hilft das?
<gast__1> ich versuche es mal
<beaver74> gast__1, "$ sudo fdisk -l"
<gast__1> ne sry er sagt fdisk not found
<gast__1> diese ash scheint in einer art ramdisk zu laufen, wie komm ich nur auf meine platte?
<beaver74> bash starten hattest versucht?
<beaver74> bestimmt...
<gast__1> die disk bietet mir leider nur die ash an
<gast__1> und die hat dann nicht mal nen vi
<gast__1> ich versuch gerade fstab zu öffnen habe aber keinen texteditor
<beaver74> und die Ubuntu-PPC Live-CD, die hattest versucht oder ist das grad?
<gast__1> das ist die ubuntu alternative ppc cd von der ich auch installiert habe die andere ist kaputt. wenn ich die runterlade und brenne ist die dvd nicht bootbar.
<gast__1> nano geht vi nicht, das versteh einer :) 
<gast__1> habe im /
<gast__1> bin dev etc init initrd lib media mnt prac root sbin sys tmp usr var
<gast__1> wie finde ich meine Platte?
<beaver74> vi(m) scheint zu fett zu sein oder nicht von der Mehrheit verwendet werden, ist in anderen Distributionen ähnlich
<beaver74> wenn dann unter /dev/sdX, sehr wahrscheinlich /dev/sda
<beaver74> /dev/sda5
<beaver74> ... könnte dein root sein
<gast__1> hda1 vermute ich mal
<gast__1> hda5 ist boot hab den zettel vom partitionsplanen gefunden :)
<beaver74> und du könntest es mit einem "$ mkdir /mnt/test && mount /dev/[ROOT] /mnt/test" mounten und dann im /etc oder sonst wo "biegen"
<gast__1> das [ROOT] so eingeben oder hda5 an die stelle?
<beaver74> und mach vorsichtshalber vor einen Neustart ein "$ sync && umount /mnt/test"...
<beaver74> wenn hda5 deine _boot_ ist, dann wirst du das richtige Device noch suchen müssen... dann aber zB /dev/hda5, ja
<gast__1> jau klappt jetzt sehe ich das was ich sonst auch unter / hatte
<gast__1> bin mit cd in /mnt/test rein
<beaver74> wobei deine Einstellungen zum ppc Bootloader auch wo anders liegen können, evtl. unter /boot
<beaver74> wobei die mit ziemlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit dort liegen werden, kenne mich da aber nicht aus
<gast__1> hm ich such gerade wo die yaboot.conf liegen muss
<beaver74> gast__1, laut http://hermes.ppckernel.org/cgi-bin/man/man2html?5+yaboot.conf in /etc
<gast__1> ok danke habs im nano offen yaboot ist ok
<gast__1> laut ubuntu wiki soll man ja die datei /usr/lib/pm-utils/bin/pm-action backuppen, die gibt es aber bei mir nicht mehr
<gast__1> den ordner pm-utils gibt bei mir nicht
<gast__1> stop gibt es doch
<gast__1> war im falschen nebenverzeichnis sry
<gast__1> wie finde ich raus welche platte mein swap ist?
<beaver74> gast__1, btw. kann find bzw. "$ updatedb && locate [SUCHBEGRIFF]" oft weiterhelfen, hat es bei mit zumindest.
<beaver74> gast__1, steht in der fstab
<beaver74> (also in /mnt/test/etc/fstab)
<beaver74> türlich :)
<gast__1> ok habs das ist bei mir hda3
<gast__1> aber swapon mnt/test/dev/hda3 klappt nicht er findet das file nicht warum=
<gast__1> ?
<gast__1> ok hab nach dem wiki artikel die swap neu geschrieben boote gerade neu *hoff*
<gast__1> locate und updatedb hatte die ramdisk mit ash nicht^^
<beaver74> könnte das derzeitige Problem lösen, die SWAP zu löschen, wenn dort die s2disk Datei gelandet ist
<beaver74> gast__1, ok, stimmt... wenn vi schon nciht dabei sit
<gast__1> das hoffe ich
<gast__1> mist das war nichts
<gast__1> dachte immer sowas wie vi und co gehören zu nem rescue sys
#ubuntu-de 2011-01-27
<beaver74> mach so weiter, gast__1, so in der Art können jedenfalls einige Probleme unter Linux gut behoben werden
<beaver74> gast__1, du könntest auch in dein System chrooten, und damit alles verwenden was auf dem installiert ist... wird aber evtl. in deinem Fall nicht nötig sein
<beaver74> gast__1, es wird wohl daran liegen, dass nano 2kb und vim >1.500kb belegt und recue Systeme auch auf wenig Speicherverbrauch ausgelegt sind
<beaver74> mom, nano belegt 180kb
<gast__1> is there a way to remove uswsusp from this ash shell?
<beaver74> gast__1, falscher #?
<gast__1> sry hab angefangen englisch zu schreiben
<gast__1> ^^
<gast__1> wie kann ich mit dieser ash das packet entfernen ohne aptitude?
<beaver74> gast__1, dazu wirst du chrooten müssen...
<sascha_> hallo, ich kann hier echt hilfe brauchen: nas (hp storageworks) an zwei dl360 (fibrechannel) mit ubuntu 10.04. anbindung klappt, es wird aber das nas fs (ext3) geschrottet. hat jemand von euch schon mal so was aufgesetzt und kann mir tipps geben?
<gast__1> ok @beaver74 wie mache ich das?
<beaver74> ich hiffe du liest gerade genau wie ich und versucht etwas dazu unter Ubuntu zu finden ;)
<beaver74> hoffe*
<gast__1> jep :)
<gast__1> plöderweise hat das ash rescuesys keine manpages
<beaver74> chroot gibt es aber?
<beaver74> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot  --- dürfte imho nicht ausreichen
<gast__1> mom
<chrisX> hey wie setzt man mit nem befehl die gnome einstellungen zurück?
<beaver74> das mit "wie nutze ich aus einer chroot Umgebung mein installiertes System" ist aber eine andere Frage als deine ursprüngliche, und sollte auch als weiterer Punkt zum lösen deines Problems verstanden werden... da solltest auch hier sicher kompetentere Antworten bekommen als ich sie dir geben könnte
<beaver74> @gast_1
<gast__1> ok ich streck die waffen es sieht so aus das ich mein verschlüsseltes home nicht kriege daher auch kein boot
<beaver74> "auch hier" ist natürlich auf die PPC Arch zu beziehen ;)
<gast__1> kann man ubuntu nicht ohne home dir booten?
<beaver74> gast__1, klar, du kannst die ein Verzeichnis sonst wo anlegen und das in der fstab als /home mounten, oder du nimmst gleich eine neue Partition, wie zB ein temporären USB-Stick.
<gast__1> außer meinen daten verliere ich nichts wenn ich mein home ersetze?
<beaver74> deine DAten sind damit auch noch nicht verloren, du ersetzt das alte /home ja nicht wirklich, du tauscht es nur für eine Zeit aus
<gast__1> habe eine partition als home gemacht, wie soll ich denn das home wieder entschlüsseln?
<beaver74> mit dem Schlüssel, würde ich mal sagen
<beaver74> du wirst die für die Verschlüsselung zuständige Software unter deinem jetzigen Ubuntu aber anpassen müssen...
<gast__1> alles bis auf 2 java klassen habe ich eh im backup
<gast__1> wenn ich dafür schnell das ding wieder zum laufen kriege schreibe ich die klassen nochmal
<beaver74> was aber wohl zu lösen sein wird, wichtigste ist der Schlüssel, der wurde soweit ich das weiß nicht Hardware abhängig generiert
<gast__1> was ist wenn ich die home partition formatiere?
<gast__1> aber ich hab nur ein pw keinen schlüssel
<beaver74> gast__1, beim formatieren sind die daten futsch
<gast__1> das ist klar
<beaver74> dann änder deine software so um das sie auf die alte home zugreift und das pw fordert
<gast__1> ist da mehr als meine daten drauf irgendwas vom sys?
<gast__1> welche software ubuntu hat beim einrichten gefragt ob es verschlüsselt werden soll
<beaver74> auf home liegen üblich nur die daten von benutzern die nicht root sind... einstellungen vom system ansich liegen dort nicht, bis auf die welche diese benutzer angelegt haben um "ihr" system zu konfigurieren, der GUI eingeschlossen
<gast__1> ok dann formatiere ich die home partition
<gast__1> mist format geht nicht in der ash
<gast__1> ne idee?
<beaver74> gast__1, mkfs.*
<gast__1> dachte ich auch schon, ist nicht mit dabei
<gast__1> habe rm gefunden
<beaver74> dann schnapp dir ne live-cd die das kann und auf dem ppc käuft, oder es ginbt auf #ubuntu-ppc infos dazu. rm hilft da nicht weiter
<beaver74> läuft
<gast__1> ok danke für deinen hilfe und eine gute nacht
<beaver74> danke, dir auch gast__1 
<gast__1> wieso dankst du mir?
<beaver74> das wäre wirklich zu ppc spezifisch, sorry
<beaver74> für die gute nacht :)
 * beaver74 ist genügsam ;)
<gast__1> ah ok find es super das leute hier supporten, aber das prob haben laut google nicht nur ppc installationen, aber wie man es lößt sagt keiner
<gast__1> sowas ist immer toll --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1585803
<beaver74> zu der ash wird dir hier nicht wirklich geholfen, wenn sie in dem Zusammenhang steht, denk ich
<beaver74> gast__1, ich schau gar nicht rein, kann es mir schon denken :)
<gast__1> is nen dell aber auch da hat keiner ne idee ^^
<gast__1> egal ich versuch die tage mal in ein paar foren zu posten vielleicht weiß da einer was
<gast__1> ich muss ja nur irgendwo sudo aptitude remove uswsusp absetzen dann ist der ganze horror vorbei
<gast__1> krieg ich schon noch hin, gn8
<Orcor> kann mir einer sagen welches prog ich bruache um aes256 zu öffnen?
<Orcor> Advanced Encryption Standard
<beaver74> du wirst die Frage anders stellen müssen :)
<Orcor> insurance.aes256 will ich knacken 
<Orcor> denn das ist die geheime datei von wikileaks
<Orcor> http://insurance.aes256.org/
<nevchen> Orcor,  viel spaß :D
<Orcor> welches prog ist es einglich um aes zu öfnen 
<nevchen> Orcor,  aber nur weil ich heute mal zur abwechslung gut gelaunt bin
<nevchen> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Encryption_Standard
<nevchen> wie wärs damit 
<nevchen> dann sollte sich deine frage erübrigen ;)
<nevchen> übrigens ist das
<nevchen> ,offtopic? Orcor 
<shetlandpony> Orcor: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<k1l> Orcor: hilfe zu "knacken" bekommst du hier nicht. egal worum es geht. den rest kann man im offtopic besprechen
<nevchen> k1l,  ich weiß nicht, ob er die frage überhaupt ernst meint ^^
<nevchen> so aber jetzt mal gn8
<Orcor> ok danke sorry
<Minipluto> moin moin. Ich habe vorhin Ubuntu gestartet, dann Firefox angeschmissen und während er geladen hat, WLAN ausgeschaltet, weil ich via Kabel verbunden bin und da ist mir Ubuntu komplett eingefroren. Selbst die Rysreq-Keys haben nicht mehr funktioniert, also blieb nur noch aus→an. Nun startet Firefox nicht mehr. Habe schon unter ~/mozilla/firefox das Profil umbenannt, nun sagt er mir beim Starten, es sei schon eine Instanz am Laufen und ...
<Minipluto> ... die müsse erst beendet werden. Bei ps -A | grep fire kommt aber nichts raus, es sei denn ich rufe den Befehl genau dann auf, wenn die eben beschriebene Fehlermeldung von FF auftritt
<Minipluto> ok habe mal über Konsole FF mit Profilmanager gestartet und ein neues Profil angelegt, nun startet er immerhin wieder
<Minipluto> muss mal für ca. 20 min. AFK
<jokrebel> hi
<newan> Morgen, ich würde gerne mein altes verschlüsseltes homeverzeichniss mounten
<newan> angeschlossen ist es per usb und beim neuen system ist benutzer und passwort gleich
<LetoThe2nd> newan: hier lesen du musst, junger padawan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<newan> o.k
<newan> ohwe nun bin ich bei : Select cipher: 
<LetoThe2nd> interessante festellung.
<newan> :-)
<newan> irgen wie hauts net hin
<newan> Successfully appended new sig to user sig cache file
<newan> Mounted eCryptfs
<LetoThe2nd> newan: <hint> du musst auch den langweiligen, nervigen text zwischen den copy-paste befehlen lesen. </hint>
<newan> nur sind das net die entschlüsselten daten nun :-(
<Minipluto> ich konnte mein firefox-Problem lösen, indem ich alle Dateien in ~/.mozilla/firefox/foo.default/ mit dem Änderungsdatum von vorhin (ohne Unterordner) woanders hin verschoben habe. Dann konnte FF starten, hat neue Dateien generiert und sah fast wie frisch installiert aus. Dann habe ich ihn zu gemacht und die verschobenen Dateien wieder zurück kopiert (die neuen überschrieben) und jetzt ist wieder alles wie vor dem Unfall. Auch wenn es ...
<Minipluto> ... mich wundert, dass es geklappt hat *G*
<newan> Error mounting eCryptfs: [-2] No such file or directory
<newan>  o.k irgendwas mach ich falsch
<mgolisch> jo
<mgolisch> sieht so aus
<newan> Could not find key with description: [d87948a92cf631a9]
<newan> Inserted auth tok with sig [d87948a92cf631a9] into the user session keyring stand da aber :-(
<dududa> Encrypted private directory is not setup properly /home/I ... hab mich da verrannt von /home/l 
<Black_Sun> moin alle
<mgolisch> welcher user bist du?
<newan> meine enutzer sind beide gleich mit gleichem passwort
<newan> kann ich net einfach das alte homeverzeichnis übernehmen?
<newan> Mounted eCryptfs hat nun geklappt nur das verzeichnis ist leer :-(
<dududa> Sie haben nicht die nötigen Zugriffsrechte, um den Inhalt von »root« anzuzeigen. ... wat mach ich nur
<newan> schreib ein sudo vorm befehl dann biste root
<bullgard4> In /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf steht die Zeile: »send host-name "MD97600";«. Die Zeile »# send dhcp-client-identifier 1:0:a0:24:ab:fb:9c;« ist offenbar auskommentiert. DHCP funkioniert. Meine Fritz!Box Fon WLAN 7113 zeigt diesen Rechner aber als "Bekanntes Netzwerkgerät - LAN: PC-192.168.178.29" an. Wie kann ich das auf "MD97600" ändern? 
<Black_Sun> ich hab ein problem, mein laptop ist über ad-hoc modus am desktop-pc gekoppelt (wegen internet verbindung) ich hab ne 32er leitung sprich ca. 3,2 mb/s über laptop/notebook bekomme ich nur 90kb/s-1,2mb/s. ist das normal oder kann ich die volle geschwindigkeit irgendwie reinbekommen ?
<mgolisch> wieviele geraete sind in dem adhoc wlan drin?
<bullgard4> Black_Sun: 'Von wo nach wo geht Deine "32er leitung"?
<Black_Sun> mgolisch: nur notebook
<mgolisch> und welche geschwindidkeit hast du?
<Black_Sun> bullgard4: kabeldeutschland
<Black_Sun> 32er leitung
<mgolisch> ich meinte das wlan
<Black_Sun> immo öhmmmm... keine ahnung ich kuck schnell
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Kannst Du im Fritzbox-Menü setzen, IIRC.
<Black_Sun> 7.4 Mbit/s down 0.3 Mbit/s up
<mgolisch> mach mal iwconfig
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Dieses Menü ist sehr umfrangreich und unübersichtlich. Ich hatte das schon ein bißchen probiert, bevor ich hier postete. --  Wo denn da?
<mgolisch> da steht wie schnell der link ist
<mgolisch> sowas wie  Bit Rate=54 Mb/s sollte da irgendwo stehen
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Hab hier zwar ein anderes Modell, aber moment ich schau mal.
<Black_Sun> http://pastebin.com/v1c2upWu
<Black_Sun> http://pastebin.com/SvnrhmfJ
<mgolisch> ok evtl zeigt er das nicht an bei adhoc
<mgolisch> naja
<mgolisch> adhoc suckt eh, kauf dir nen AP
<bullgard4> jokrebel: ok
<mgolisch> wieso hast du sowas eigentlich nicht?
<mgolisch> man bekommt doch umsonst sonen router dabei
<mgolisch> oder?
<mgolisch> zumindest mein kabel betreiber hat mir einen gegeben
<Black_Sun> mgolisch: ja ich bin schon länger bei den kabelaffen und da gabs keinen umme dazu
<mgolisch> k
<Black_Sun> warum auch immmer
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Am schnellsten kommt man von der Startseite aus bei "Anschlussinformationen" auf "LAN" klicken. Dann hast Du eine Liste aller jemals mit der Fritzbox verbundenen Rechner. Mit dem roten Kreuz kannst Du Einträge entfernen. Mit Klick auf das Editier-Symbol kannst Du den Namen ändern, Haken setzten für "immer gleiche IP", WOL anktivieren, MAC auslesen/vergleichen.
<mgolisch> naja wie gesagt adhoc wlan taugt halt nix, ich wuerd mir nen wlan router oder AP kaufen wenn du wlan nutzen willst
<emryz> moin zusammen. ich hab gestern meinen tv über hdmi an meinen ubuntu laptop angesteckt, hat auch soweit alles wunderbar funktioniert. doch seitdem ich das kabel wieder entfent habe ist meine auflösung runtergeschraubt. ich hatte ursprünglich (nativ) 1600x900, jetzt maximal nur noch 1440x900. gibt es einen weg manuell auflösungen zu ändern?
<Black_Sun> gibts irgend eine andere möglichkeit mich mit dem ding zuverbinden ?
<mgolisch> ja kabel dran stecken
<Black_Sun> am dektop-pc issen wlan-strick dran
<mgolisch> :)
<Black_Sun> ohh.... dann brauch wohl etlich meter kabel :D
<mgolisch> manche wlan chips koennen auch als AP benuzt werden ka ob das auf deinen zutrifft
<mgolisch> ich wuerde denken das im infratsruktur modus wohl die verbindung besser ist, ich wuerd mir aber nach wie vor nen router oder AP kaufen
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Anschlußinformationen > LAN habe ich aufgerufen. Es escheint der Fensterausschnitt "Bekannte Netzwerkgeräte - LAN". Wo finde ich hier ein rotes Kreuz? Wie sieht das "Editier-Symbol" aus?
<Black_Sun> wie stell ich das ein ? 
<emryz> tl;dr : wie kann ich auflösungen erzwingen?
<mgolisch> Black_Sun: welchen wlan chip hat das ding denn?
<Black_Sun> mgolisch: öhmm... muss ich nachschauen 
<Black_Sun> wo un wie finde ich das raus ?
<mgolisch> lspci?lsusb? google?
<Black_Sun> mom ich kuck
<bullgard4> Black_Sun: Ich konnte die maximale Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeit bei Avahi unter Deinen Bedingungen nicht auf die Schnelle ermitteln. Sie hängt auch von der Dateigröße und den verwendeten Programmen auf beiden Seiten ab. --  Vielleicht kann mgolisch Dir Genauers sagen. 1 MB/s halte ich in vielen Fällen für realistisch.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Dann ist das bei Deinem Modell (vielleicht auch wg. Firmwarestand) anscheinend völlig anders. Müsste man ggf. mal in der Bedienungsanleitung suchen (bei mir heißt diese Unterseite "System - Netzwerk" und da dann der TAB "Geräte und Benutzer"). … … …oO( Fritzbox-Support ist IMHO hier aber eher OT )
<mgolisch> wie gesagt die besteloesung waer du kaufst dir nen wlan router oder AP
<mgolisch> damit wirst du die besten ergebnise erzielen
<Black_Sun> Atheros AR9001U  TP-Link-WN821N mgolisch 
<Black_Sun> bullgard4: ich kenn mich ehrlich gesagt nicht gut mit netzwerken aus, muss ich da erst mal reinarbeiten
<schweegi> muss ich, um auf KDE 4.6 updaten zu können, zunächst auf KDE 4.5.4 updaten?
<Black_Sun> sorry bin auf falschn knopp gekommen
<mgolisch> hm
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Die Bedienungsanleitung schweigt sich darüber aus. Der Router Fritz!Box Fon hat diese Bezeichnung von sich aus erfunden.  --  Danke für Deine Kommentare.
<bullgard4> Black_Sun: Dann hör gut zu, was mgolisch Dir sagt. Der hat Erfahrung.
<Black_Sun> bullgard4: okay :)
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Ich weiß dass das die Box so setzt (PC-zu-ge-wiesene-IP). Hier bei ner 7170 läßt sich das wie beschrieben ändern.
<mgolisch> kannst versuchen mit hostapd son accesspoint einzurichten
<mgolisch> ich denke der treiber von dem atheros kram kann das
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Danke nochmals.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: keine Ursache ;-)
<mgolisch> ich wuerd aber einfach nen hardware accesspoint oder router kaufen
<mgolisch> wieso fuchsen da immer alle so rum? so teuer ist doch sowas nicht
<Black_Sun> ich schau mal nach mit dem hostapd
<Black_Sun> kennst dich mit hostapd aus mgolisch  ?
<Black_Sun> mgolisch: ich muss mal mit den kabelaffen reden evtl. können die mir einen schicken oder so, mal schaun :)
<mgolisch> Black_Sun: nicht wirklich hab das noch nie ausprobiert
<Black_Sun> mgolisch: okay nicht schlimm, ich arbeite mich mal rein, danke dir noch
<elementz> hi all
<elementz> habe ein unschönes problem mit meinem fs: Either the lower file is not in a valid eCryptfs format, or the key could not be retrieved. Plaintext passthrough mode is not enabled; returning -EIO
<elementz> kann da jemand was mit anfangen? googeln hat nicht wirklich geholfen
<jokrebel> elementz: Was hast Du denn ergooglet?
<elementz> jokrebel: bis jetzt nur bugreports im launchpad - die aber leider unebeantwortet sind
<jokrebel> elementz: hab zwar davon keine Ahnung da ich keine Verschlüsselten Sachen hab, aber mein 1ter Hint bei Google brachte mich zu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/372014. Da der letzte Eintrag vom 16.1.2011 ist geh ich davon aus, dass das sehr aktuell ist.
<elementz> jokrebel: ja, es gibt da einiges zu im launchpad. aber nirgendwo eine erklärung zu den ursachen. eine **vermutung sind 0-byte-files. aber ob man die einfach löschen soll, oder was genau die ursache ist, scheint keiner wirklich zu wissen
<jokrebel> elementz: Der Report ist ganz schön lang. Hast Du den komplett durchgelesen? Oft ist da irgendwo zwischendrin einen unscheinbare Notlösung versteckt. Ansonsten: einstweilen das hoffentlich vorhanden Backup benutzen oder aktiv mit fundiertem Wissen an der Bugbeseitung mitarbeiten. Sorry für meine Einschätzung die nicht gerade ermutigend sein dürfte.
<elementz> jokrebel: naja, der bug - wenn es denn einer ist - scheint es schon seit über einem jahr zu geben. zumindest laut launchpad. habe jetzt schon einige posts durchgelesen. notlösung wäre die 0byte files zu löschen. aber da gibt es auch sehr wiedersprüchliche rückmeldungen zu
<elementz> sieht nach neuinstallation aus. mist
<jokrebel> elementz: vielleicht wartest Du ja auch einfach noch ein bisschen ab, ob nicht noch jemand was dazu beitragen kann, der von verschlüsselten FS mehr Ahnung hat als ich. Es ist nicht jeder hier ständig am mitlesen.
<elementz> jokrebel: jup werd ich machen. thx schonmal :-)
<bolder> tach
<fjalar> Hallo - hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit dem Einbinden von Tracker in Nautilus oder Verwendung des Tracker Search Tool?
 * jokrebel hat keine Erfahrung damit aber n Wiki gefunden: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/tracker
<fjalar> Tracker an sich läuft und läßt sich auch im Terminal bedienen. Was nicht funktioniert, ist die Suche nach an Dateien angehängten Tags in Nautilus/Tracker Search Tool. Vermutlich ist es kein Tracker-Problem.
<jokrebel> fjalar: Perhaps indexing disabled?: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-enable-indexingtracker-search-tool-in-ubuntu-linux/
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/n6qomg | How To Enable Indexing(Tracker Search Tool) In Ubuntu Linux
<muellner> hallo an alle !!
<reberboot1> selber hallo!!
<muellner> hab probleme mit ati  igp 320M
<dadrc> ,wf? muellner 
<shetlandpony> muellner: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<muellner> hatte früher in grub 1    eintrag  radeon=0
<reberboot1> jetzt weiß man immer noch nicht so wirklich mehr wie vorher...?????
<Deem> muellner: wenn du möchtest, dass dir jemand hilft, dann lass dir bitte nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen, sondern drück dich mal so aus, dass hier jeder nachvollziehen kann wo dein Problem ist.
<muellner> habs gefunden
<muellner> kms  muss deaktiviert werden
<nox24> mein Firefox will sich nicht killen lassen, bitte um Hilfe
<muellner> zuerst suchen -> dann fragen 
<Midas3> radeon.modeset=0
 * Deem glaubt, dass immernoch keiner weiß wovon er da eigentlich redet
<Deem> nox24: kill -9 yprozessid> ?
<nox24> kill -9 7181 funktioniert nicht
<Midas3> und evtl /etc/modprobe.d/radeon-kms.conf editieren muellner
<muellner> radeon.modeset=0
<nox24> oben im Panel zeigt mir der Systemmonitor 100% auslastung
<Deem> nox24: mit htop nachschauen ob da noch was anderes querschießt
<muellner> ja schon 
<muellner> aber wills gleich in grub wie früher eintragen
<Midas3> nuja, aus etc wirds später evtl trotzdem geladen
<jokrebel> nox24: "sudo" vor kill sollte es zum "funktionieren" bringen.
<muellner> grub2 toll zum konfigurieren !!! hat der Vorteile ???
<nox24> geht auch nicht jokrebel
<nox24> mit htop steht da nicht mal was von firefox-bin die ich in der Systemüberwachung sehen kann
<Deem> nox24: F6 drücken und nach CPU% auswählen
<nox24> und in htop ist die CPU nicht belastet
<Deem> o_O
<Deem> dann spinnt deine systemüberwachung würd ich sagen
<Deem> mach den käse mal aus
<jokrebel> nox24: auch "geht nicht" ist nicht wirklich eine Fehelr_beschreibung_. Was kommen für Fehlermeldungen? evtl. pasten - Danke
<nox24> ich denke es ist I/A Warten
<nox24> Deem: aus
<nox24> jokrebel: keine Meldungen
<Deem> nox24: zeigt htop immernoch was an?
<Deem> bzw, wenn du nach cpu% sortiert hast, welcher prozess steht da als oberstes und wieviel prozent cpu auslast hat er?
<jokrebel> nox24: sicher das dieser Prozess mit dieser ID wirklich noch läuft?
<nox24> laut htop ist die cpu bei einigen Prozessen nur so bei 3%
 * Midas3 bootet auch mal ohne kms. mal gucken ob es dann sowas wie performanz gibt
<k1l> nox24: mach mal "ps ax |grep -i firefox"
 * Deem würde mal sagen, der Prozess mit dieser ID exisitert gar nicht mehr und seine Systemüberwachung spinnt einfach nur rum.
<Midas3> nox24: ruckelt irgendwas? kein prozess >10% auslastung? => systemmonitormurks
<nox24> wartet mal
<Deem> diese Systemüberwachung is eh nicht so doll... wenn top und htop nix anzeigen, dann lastet da auch nix
<nox24> Deem: sagte ja schon dass die Systemüberwachung nur anzeigt das EA-Warten 100% ist
<nox24> nicht cpu
<Midas3> dann evtl iotop mal starten
<nox24> aber firefox muss noch laufen weil wenn ich ihn neu starte dann kommt eine Meldung dass der Prozess noch läuft
<nox24> Midas3: es ruckelt nichts
<Midas3> was sagt denn ps?
<Deem> nox24: dann mach mal ein "ps -ef | grep firefox"
<nox24> ps
<nox24>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<nox24> 13434 pts/1    00:00:00 bash
<nox24> 13463 pts/1    00:00:00 ps
<tm> ,paste? nox24 
<shetlandpony> nox24: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<jokrebel> .oO( vielleicht mal ein "killall firefox"? )
<nox24> jokrebel: geht auch nicht
<Midas3> ps aux|grep -i firef
<Midas3> so wie schon k1l vorschlug. oder Deem :)
<nox24> firefox und run-mozilla.sh wurden ja beenden von mir in der Systemüberwachung aber firefox-bin ist "nicht unterbrechbar"
<nox24> jep mom
<nox24> ps -ef | grep firefox: http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/327772/
<Midas3> kill 7673
<nox24> also der plugin container ist schuld?
<Midas3> ka, aber ich finde flash ist immer ein sehr heisser kandidat für probs
<k1l> flash ist schuld :p
<nox24> kill 7673 hat nichts bewirkt
<nox24> also ohne sudo
<Midas3> ahjo und mit?
<nox24> darf ich es überhaupt mit sudo?
<nox24> ist ja eigentlich mein nutzer prozess oder?
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Kennt wer ein programm für ubuntu das mir aus einen passwort einen ntml hash berechnet?
<nox24> ich installier mal iotop
<yogg> *ntlm
<Deem> Midas3: hm?
<nox24> in iotop ist alles ruhig
<Midas3> das war keine frage deem. nur weil du auch schon ps vorschlugst;)
<Deem> Midas3: ich weiß immernoch nicht wovon du redest
<nox24> auch kill -9 7673 bewirkt nichts
<Deem> nox24: gehmal in htop
<nox24> was kann ich noch machen außer abmelden?
<nox24> ah ok
<Deem> dort drückst du F3 und suchst nach Firefox
<nox24> ja habe ich
<Deem> dann drückst du F9 und killst ihn mal mit einem SIGKILL
<nox24> steht mit PID 7181 da
<Deem> btw hat der in htop irgendeinen nice wert?
<Midas3> interessenhalber, darf man als user unter ubuntu überhaupt was killen?
<Midas3> also defaultmäßig
<Deem> Midas3: darf man
<Midas3> tx
<Deem> Midas3: probiers doch mal aus :D
<Midas3> geht nicht. läuft gerade debian :D
<nox24> F9 und SIGKILL hat keine Auswirkung gehabt, Prozess noch da
<nox24> Ist Nicewert NI?
<nox24> steht bei 0 der NI
<mgolisch> welchen status zeigt der process in top?
<nox24> VIRT 472M RES 132M Mem% 6.6
<nox24> aber in top fand ich ihn nicht
<nox24> wie such in in top?
<Deem> das is verdammt seltsam, dass dein firefox so störrisch is
<Deem> warum is Fuchs nie da wenn man ihn braucht?
<nox24> ja deswegen bin ich ja hier ^^
<Black_Sun> hi nochmal
<mgolisch> komisch
<nox24> mit EAWarten scheint was abgestürzt zu sein oder was bedeutet das?
<Black_Sun> wie finde ich den momentan verwendeten wlan treiber raus ?
<nox24> Was ist noch schlimmer als SIGKILL?
<mgolisch> das ist schon der vorschlaghammer
<tm> nox24: den ON/OFF schalter vom pc drücken :)
<jokrebel> .oO( was spricht denn eigentlich gegen mal "Benutzer kurz abmelden"? - Du machst da jetzt schon 30 Minuten damit rum ) 
<nox24> tm: ohje
<mgolisch> du kannst ja sein vater toeten
<nox24> lach, dann sag mir wer sein vater ist 
<mgolisch> pstree ?
<nox24> ah cool
<Fuchs> Deem: weil Fuchs ein Privatleben und Pruefungen hat. 
<Deem> Fuchs: \o/
<Fuchs> was ist? 
<mgolisch> ich wuerde mal alle firefoxe killen und dann dieses plugin-container dingens
<nox24> Vater ist init
<nox24> aber init darf man ja nicht killen oder
<Deem> Fuchs: wir wundern uns grade warum der firefox von nox24 so störrisch ist und selbst durch ein SIGKILL nicht zu killen ist
<Fuchs> weil es ein Zombie ist oder weil es auf IO wartet
<Fuchs> Vermutungen. 
<tm> nox24: was mir mal so auffällt bei dir, dir werden fragen gestellt, z. b. ein ps aux | grep -i firef, das gibst nicht raus nur ein (ps -ef | grep firefox), dir stellt man die frage, wie ist der status von dem prozess, du gibst nur oben die TAGS raus, ich würde einfach mit abmelden und neu anmelden versuchen
<nox24> ja io
<mgolisch> jo wartet auf io
<Fuchs> ohne jegliches `ps aux` gesehen zu haben
<Black_Sun> kennt wer nen befehl ?
<Fuchs> das ist dann schlecht
<Fuchs> wenn der Prozess in ps den Status D hat
<Fuchs> dann wuerde ich mal rebooten
<Deem> Fuchs: ich dachte eine SIGKILL tötet jeden Prozess gnadenlos?
<Fuchs> und anschliessend pruefen, ob eine Platte tot ist
<Fuchs> Deem: keine Zombies und keine Ds
<Fuchs> Deem: weil die Folgen da noch viel schlimmer waeren
<Deem> wieder was gelernt =)
<Fuchs> darf ich nun wieder zu meinem Pruefungsstoff? 
<Deem> Fuchs: natürlich darfst du. du hättest auch nicht extra herkommen müssen. Prüfung ist viel wichtiger =)
<Fuchs> ach, was frag ich. Schoenen Tag noch.
<nox24> http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/327774/
<tm> nox24: jetzt fährst die karre runter und gut ist
<Deem> da isn D
<Deem> =)
<tm> nox24: nschliessend neu starten :)
<tm> +a
<nox24> tm: ja habe ich shcon mal gemacht und es ist reproduzierbar wenn ich auf bestimmte seite gehe
<nox24> aber ich dachte man kann in linux auch so killen
<tm> nox24: dann meide die seite, oder versuch raus zu bekommen, was für eine seite das, nimm einen anderen browser, etc pp.
<nox24> was passiert wenn ich init kille?
<jokrebel> nox24: dann geh nicht auf diese Seite oder nimm nen anderen Browser (vermut: ohne Flash)
<tm> nox24: es kann nicht sein das man dir fragen stellt, und du gibst nicht die passenden antworten dadrauf
<nox24> tm: siehe log, ich habe versucht alles zu beantworten
<Black_Sun> mit lsmod bekomme ich ar9170usb;  mac80211  231541  1 ar9170usb; led_class   2633  1 ar9170usb ; ath   8153  1 ar9170usb. Ist das nun mein Wlan-Treiber oder nicht ? O.o
<jokrebel> nox24: seit 40 Minuten weigerst Du Dich zu rebooten UND konkrete Antworten auf Fragen zu geben bzw. gefordertes zu Pasten…
<tm> nox24: wie shcon oben angemerkt, es kommen befehle, die gar nicht gefragt worden - starte die kiste neu und gut ist, und versuche nicht an einem prozess zum zu futschen, den du eh nur durch einen reboot beendest bekommst
<tm> rum*
<Midas3> ps -ef war ja auch angefragt ;)
<tm> Midas3: weit vorher, wie du selbst gesehen hattest, war ein ps aux angefragt - selbst von dir ;)
<Midas3> ich weiß, naja 10% verschnitt ist halt immer dachte ich :)
<Black_Sun> hallöle ? -.-
<Midas3> modinfo ar9170usb
<Deem> ,geduld? Black_Sun 
<shetlandpony> Black_Sun: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<tm> Midas3: aber keine 40 minuten für einen prozess
<apricot> beim starten eines openvpn servers erhalte ich immer die Meldung: TCP/UDP: Socket bind failed on local address [undef]: Address already in use
<mgolisch> auf welchen port bindet er sich denn?
<Black_Sun> Midas3: danke XD es isses *freu*
<apricot> UDP 1194
<Deem> apricot: mal mit einem "sudo netstat -tulpen" nachgeschaut ob da schon was lauscht?
<Black_Sun> ... und wech
<apricot> noch nicht...
<mgolisch> apricot: und da ist nicht schon was da darauf lauscht?
<Deem> apricot: dann tue er dies doch :D
<apricot> ich seh nix auf port 1194
<nox24> hier http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/327782/ ich habe es übersehen, tut mir Leid
<apricot> aber der tun device ist laut ifconfig da
<Midas3> der plugin-container ist ein zombie und firefox ist tot. ich würde rebooten...
<nox24> Midas3: ok ich nehme deine Empfehlung zur Kenntnis aber was passiert wenn ich mich nur abmelde?
<Deem> nox24: tue doch mal was man dir sagt. du wurdest vor geschätzten 20 minuten schon zu einem reboot aufgefordert...
<nox24> Deem: will ich nicht
<apricot> mgolisch, aber er lauscht auf port 123 an der einegestellten IP
<jokrebel> nox24: dann leb damit ;-/
<Deem> nox24: dann wirst du mit einem zombie und einem firefox der auf I/O wartet leben müssen
<nox24> ist dieser Zustand vom FF kritisch für die Sicherheit?
<Deem> nox24: du kannst einen Prozess mit D nicht killen. Er kann nur durch einen Reboot beendet werden
<jokrebel> .oO( lässt sich übrigen super ergooglen … "prozess status d"
<nox24> FÜr was steht D ?
<Deem> nox24: es steht für "warten auf I/O
<Deem> "
<nox24> ahh
<jokrebel> nox24: auch das wurde schon mherfach erwähnt IIRC.
<nox24> Danke für die Tipps
<Deem> und solange der FF kein I/O bekommt, was ich nach so langer Zeit bezweifele wird er so bleiben.
<Deem> jokrebel: wurde es. mit diesem mal schon das 3te mal mindestens
<nox24> aber kann ein I/O ein auch durch einen DoS Angriff ausgelöst werden?
<nox24> durch Expliots
<Deem> nox24: warum möchtest du die Kiste denn nicht rebooten? Dann wär dein Problem gelöst
<nox24> meinte Exploits
<jokrebel> .oO( bei solchen Befürchtungen hätt ich ja dann erst recht sofort rebootet <zszszs> )
<nox24> Deem: das mache ich schon noch, mach Dir da bitte keine Gedanken
<nox24> jokrebel: es sind keine Befürchtungen, es war nur eine Frage an die Profis hier
<Midas3> D dachte ich gleich uninterruptible sleep? kann das überhaupt noch von was geweckt werden?
<Deem> Midas3: D heißt es wartet auf I/O. Wenn es I/O bekommt wird es wohl wieder weiterlaufen
<tm> nox24: wir haben hier als thema ubuntu support, wenn du probleme mit einer webseite hast, versuchs mit einem anderen browser oder sprech den webmaster an
<nox24> Ok Danke euch
<apricot> so..openvpn-server läuft. Hatte ne alte config.conf aktiviert mit proto tcp und port 5000  --- sorry  :)
<Midas3> k
<Midas3> hmm, endlich wieder halbwegs niedrige cpu-last. dri2 taugt also nichts. gut zu wissen.
<amfs> tag
<amfs> ich nutz zwar kein ubuntu, aber gibt es hier schon erfahrungen mit dem kde 4.6 release?
<nox24> aber wieso kann man einen I/O Prozess nicht killen?
<nox24> ich verstehe es einfach nicht
<nox24> ich will es jetzt nur logisch verstehen warum und wieso
<nox24> ok mir ist bewusst es hängt von init ab der Prozess von firefox-bin aber warum kann man es ihm dennoch nicht den gar ausmachen?
<nox24> kann man es nicht isolieren oder so und dann killen?
<carabinieri> Hallo erstmal! Habe folgendes Problem: Habe gerade für meinen Drucker die HPLIP installiert. Allerdings nicht die aus den Paketen, sondern eine neuere Version, weil die andere nicht funktionierte. Jetzt habe ich die Installation aber mit root rechten ausgeführt, und komme nicht mehr an den Ordner, den ich gerne verschieben möchte! Wie mache ich weiter? Der Ordner hat ein schloß und ein X, und in die gleiche Gruppe habe ich mich auch
<Deem> nox24: wenn du des englischen mächtig bist lies das, da ist es sehr schön erklärt warum das so ist http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/kill-d-process-339750/#post1728502
<carabinieri>  eingetragen. Help!
<shetlandpony> Deem's url: http://tinyurl.com/6hbt6et |  kill D process
<k1l> amfs: schau mal im planeten von ubuntuusers.de ansonsten im Offtopic
<Deem> carabinieri: chown -R user:gruppe ordner
<nox24> danke Deem ich kann englisch so gut dass ich es denke verstehen werde
<amfs> alles klar, danke... kde ist ot ??
<Deem> amfs: ja ist es, da du kein problem mit ubuntu hast
<k1l> amfs: nein, aber der smalltalk und vor allem weil es nicht in den quellen ist :)
<amfs> achso, alles klar
<PBeck> hi
<carabinieri> Deem: Hab es gerade probiert, Permission Denied!
<k1l> carabinieri: zum benutzerändern brauchst du sudo davor
<amfs> stimmt.. ihr habt dafür ja kubuntu
<k1l> amfs: nicht nur das. es gibt auch ein ppa für die aktuellen versionen. aber das supporten dann auch die ppa betreiber selber
<carabinieri> k1l: Danke, hat funktioniert!
<amfs> da ist man ja als nutzer doch nicht so eingeschränkt :)
<helix_9> hallo, wie kann ich eig meinen bildschirm kontrast einstellen? da ich einen alten dell ohne graka habe, gibts kein nvidia setting manager ;-)
<Fuchs> helix_9: eine Graphikkarte hat der ganz sicher
<tm> helix_9: in den monitor settings?
<Fuchs> helix_9: und Du willst xgamma nehmen, zum Beispiel
<Fuchs> oder ein beliebiges Gnome/KDE Frontend dazu
<helix_9> einen onboard chip ja
<helix_9> ok,danke
<amfs> das ist ja wie weihnachten.. neues kde, neuer fglrx... :)
<icemanG> Hallo allerseits, kann mir jemand bei dem Sniffing Programm Wireshark helfen?
<Deem> ,mf? icemanG 
<shetlandpony> icemanG: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<bauruine> icemanG, wen du eine frage stellst kann das vielleicht jemand. 
<jokrebel> icemanG: für den Anfang: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/wireshark Wenn Du kongreter wirst und Du was legales willst: einfach fragen.
<webs553> Hallo, ich möchte über die Aktualisierungsverwaltung meinen Opera aktualisieren. Leider kommt dabei die Meldung, dass die Installation von Paketen erforderlich ist, denen nicht vertraut werden kann. Was ist da zu tun?
<jokrebel> webs553: dann hast Du vielleicht Quellen aktiv, deren Schlüssel Du nicht importiert hast <Vermut>
<jokrebel> webs553: wo hast den die Anleitung her, über die Du das Opera erstmals installiert hast? Link bitte pasten.
<icemanG> ich soll ein schulprojekt machen. Einige Netzwerkfähige Fernseher (Hybrid TV) haben in der Firma in der ich arbeite keine möglichkeit, sich an einen proxy anzubinden. Dies hat den Zweck das überprüft werden kann ob Werbe-videos geliefert werden. ich nutze davür Charles Proxy um eventuell die Respons und Request su manipulieren. Aktuell:: Ich habe einen Laptop und überbrücke die W-lan Verbindung an den Hybrid Fernseher, somit sehe
<icemanG>  ich den kompleten Netzwerkverkehr durch Filter kann ich mir gezielt Packete raussuchen Kann ich diese OHNE durchleitung direkt verschieben?
<icemanG> hab vergessen zu sagen das es sich dabei um wireshark handelt
<webs553> jokrebel: ich hab mir damals glaub ich einfach das deb Paket gezogen
<tm> icemanG: ich sehe da nicht so den ubuntu bezug (ausser das wireshark bei dir evtl. unter ubuntu läuft) vielleicht wäre der channel #wireshark für dich bedeutend besser, da deine frage sehr speziell ist
<jokrebel> webs553: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Opera/Installation … da suchen nach "Um die Fremdquelle zu authentifizieren ... ". Am besten aber, wenn Du es nicht mehr weißt ALLES überprüfen und ALLES durchlesen und auch  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OPERA nutzen. 
<webs553> ok, danke
<jokrebel> ,fremdquellen? webs553
<shetlandpony> webs553, Fremdquellen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<icemanG> ok dann frage ich mal so gibt es ein programm welches Packete direkt weiterleitet(diese sich aber auf einer anderen OSI ebene befindet)?
<bauruine> icemanG, sehe ich das richtig das du nur den fernseher traffic durch einen proxy schleusen möchtest? 
<jokrebel> icemanG: trotzdem wirst Du mit Deiner sehr spezialisierten Frage hier nur mit viel Glück und Zufall eine für Dich zielführende Antwort finden, befürchte ich.
<sash_> icemanG: programme sprechen nicht direkt osi-ebenen an. das ist eine abstraktion. jedes programm geht da durch mehrere durch. was du willst, hat hoechstwahrscheinlich nix damit zu tun, was du sagst
<bauruine> icemanG, ungefragte querys sind unhöflich. 
<bauruine> du suchst afaik das http://blog.proesdorf.de/2010/06/29/squid-proxy-konfigurieren.html#h15 
<dAnjou>  in welcher datei wird die history geführt?
<dAnjou> (die bash history)
<dAnjou> -.-
<bauruine> ~/.bash_history
<dAnjou> grad gesehen
<reberboot> wieso hat ubuntu ganz oft das problem dass er ü,ä,ö oder so nicht erkennt und dann beim versuch die datei zu kopieren meint ungültige kodierung?kann man des dann kopieren ohne alles umzubenennen?
<reberboot> also einfach mit der nicht erkannten kodierung kopieren weil mich persönlich stört e snicht dass er dann ein fragezeichen in den namen setzt antstatt dem buchstaben
<apricot> openVPN:  server läuft (192.168.11.1) - XP-client läuft auch (192.168.1.2), ipconfig zeigt  'Tunnel'-IP. Aber den server kann ich nicht anpingen (ping 192.168.1.2).
<mgolisch> ?
<mgolisch> apricot: was fuern vpn ist das denn?
<apricot> openVPN
<bauruine> apricot, meine Glaskugel sagt mir du suchst http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenVPN#LAN-einbeziehen 
<apricot> ich denk mal es ist das routing
<apricot> bauruine, ...das wr ne Möglichkeit  :)   danke
<nox24> Wozu braucht man OpenVPN wenn man gleich SSH nutzen kann?
<tm> nox24: wozu braucht man firefox, wenn man auch opera nutzen kann?
<jokrebel> <g>
<mgolisch> nox24: das kann man ja nicht wirklich vergleichen
<nox24> ist es wirklich so, dass es unnötig ist?
 * Kojiro_AK ist für SSH über VPN
<tm> nox24: es wäre gut, wenn du deine fragen auf support fragen beschränkst ;)
<tm> ,regeln? nox24 
<shetlandpony> nox24: Um eine vernuenftige, gut funktionierende Kommunikation unter allen Chatteilnehmern zu gewaehrleisten, gibt es einige Regeln fuer die Channel hier. Sie sind in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LocoTeam/IRC nachzulesen. Bitte beachte sie.
<apricot> Bausparfuchs, war doch nciht so hilfreich. Laufen tut es ja 'im Prinzip' Es erscheinen ja die virtuellen Netzwerkkarten. Aber wie ist das mit dem Routing/Standardgateway ??  Ich kann nicht mal die jeweils andere IP anpingen
<nox24> Ist auch ein Support. Ein Denkanstosssupport
<tm> ,openvpn? nox24 
<shetlandpony> nox24, OpenVPN ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenVPN - Weitere Infos im query ...
<nox24> tm: ich weiß 
<mgolisch> apricot: was fuern vpn hast du denn nun?
<apricot> hab openVPN
<mgolisch> ist das gerouted oder gebridged oder was?
<apricot> gerouted - aber in windows zeigt er ein tap device an
<mgolisch> gut das hat auch ne ip?
<apricot> obwohl ich in den config tun stehen hab
<apricot> die IP sind auch korrekt vergeben
<apricot> aber was geb ich als gateway/router an ??
<apricot> für die virtuellen IP
<mgolisch> die sind doch im selben netz oder nicht?
<mgolisch> diese ips von dem vpn tunnel
<apricot> ja, aber natürlich ein anderes subnet als die realen PC im realen Netz (192.168.1.0)
<mgolisch> jo
<apricot> 192.168.11.0
<mgolisch> und du kannst diese tunnel ips nicht pingen?
<apricot> nein
<mgolisch> firewall?
<apricot> eigentlich nicht ... moment
<apricot> mgolisch, nein
<mgolisch> k
<mgolisch> sicher das der tunnel richtig aufgebaut wurde?
<mgolisch> behauptet der client das?
<apricot> aber mir fällt ein... ich hab ja keine netzwerk-ip für den server angegebn, sondern eine DynDns.org Umleitung
<apricot> ja der client sagt Verbindung ok
<apricot> Thu Jan 27 16:57:30 2011 UDPv4 link local (bound): [undef]:1194
<apricot> Thu Jan 27 16:57:30 2011 UDPv4 link remote: 88.152.196.122:1194
<apricot> das ist aus dem client
<mgolisch> k
<mgolisch> wie ist denn die ip des servers?
<mgolisch> also von dem tun device auf dem server?
<mgolisch> die kannst du wirklich nicht pingen?
<apricot> 192.168.11.1
<apricot> nein ping 192.168.11.1 von XP (192.168.1.2) geht nicht
<apricot> timeout
<mgolisch> welche ip bekommst fuer das vpn?
<mgolisch> auf dem client?
<apricot> 192.168.11.2
<mgolisch> sinnvoll waere wohl die routing tabelle auf dem server und client, deren ip configuration und auch die openvpn config von beiden(client/server)
<apricot> routing tabelle hab ich ger nicht engerichtet...
<elementz> wenn ich eine manpage nach string mit /string durchsuche, wie kann ich dann nache weiteren treffern suchen? also mit welchem shortcut?
<sysdef> n
<sysdef> wie Next
<rumpe1> und zurück mit N
<elementz> thx
<rumpe1> und ?string sucht rückwärts
<apricot> so .. hab openVPN-Daten gepasted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/559090/
<rumpe1> lernt man nebenbei noch vi ^^
<sysdef> jo, vimtutor auf der console ist nen gutes training
<apricot> PamelaTutor auf'm Canape is ein besseres Training  *g*
<telix> Hey Guys, i am searching a tool with that i can shrink a large images with 32x32 tiles. in the image are over 500 tiles but between the tiles free black space. now i wil shrink all black space to get a smale image =/
<bekks> ,german? telix 
<shetlandpony> telix: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<telix> ah garnet gesehen, dass es der deutsche chan is...
<telix> ich habe ein großes images mit ca. 500 kleinen 32x32 tiles drauf, zwischen diesen is jedoch oft viel platz (schwarz) diesen platz möchte ich entfernen und das bild zusammen schieben. hat jemand eine idee?
<bekks> tiff :)
<rumpe1> jpeg?
<dAnjou> gimp
<jokrebel> telix: Gimp ist sehr mächtig.
<telix> soll automatisch laufen
<bekks> imagemagick -> convert
<dAnjou> bekks: mach vor
<bekks> und dann nach tiff konvertieren.
<telix> wie kann ich den mit convert alle schwarzen 32x32 tiles entfernen und das bild zusammenschieben?
<apricot> Photoshop ... *wegrenn*
<bekks> telix: Es geht nicht um "das Entfernen von XYZ", sondern um die Kompressionsmethode, die TIFF verwendet.
<bekks> bzw. verwenden kann.
<rumpe1> ich glaub er will die schwarzen flächen nach irgendeiner methode zuschieben lassen 
<telix> es bringt mir nichts, wenn nur das schwarze nicht da ist, ich möchte den content zusammen schieben
<rumpe1> telix, welche methode wärs denn? blockzeilenweise oder blockspaltenweise oder wie?
<telix> das bild ist 1888x2848 pixel groß. jedes tile is 32x32 pixel groß
<telix> ich möchte nun, dass die tiles zusammen geschoben werden einfach alle schwarzen felder weg
<rumpe1> aber mit ubuntu hat das glaub ich nicht mehr viel zu tun... läuft wohl auf selber programmieren raus (python?)
<telix> ich habe gehoft ich komm um das programmieren ;)
<rumpe1> und wie gesagt... es ist vielleicht nicht ganz unerheblich, nach welcher methode du das gerne vollzogen hättest
<rumpe1> klingt nach einem ziemlichen spezialfall
<rumpe1> wer sonst braucht sowas schon ? ^^
<dAnjou> telix: spielt die reihenfolge der kacheln ne rolle?
<telix> dAnjou, nein
<telix> sie müssen irgendwie zusammen geworfen werden :)
<dAnjou> dann sollte das nich der hit sein
<telix> bissl logisch wäre traumhaft aber nicht notwendig
<dAnjou> du sammelst alle nicht-schwarzen kacheln raus und ordnest sie in nem neuen bild neu an
<dAnjou> braucht natürlich bisl einarbeitung
<dAnjou> es liegt an dir diesen aufwand mit dem des manuellen rausschneidens zu vergleichen
<telix> das selber programmieren is kein problem :) bin selber programmierer seit > 15 jahren :D wollte es mir nur ersparen da ich es nur 1 mal brauche :)
<rumpe1> telix, dann nimm gimp und ordne die manuell um :>
<dAnjou> wenn du schon so lange programmierer bist, solltest du einschätzen können, für was es tools gibt und für was nich ;)
<rumpe1> ach, ist eh offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<telix> naja schon aber denke dieses problem hatten schon einige :)
<rumpe1> jo... vor allem fliesenleger ^^
<dAnjou> hrhr
<dAnjou> telix: zeig mal das bild?
<dAnjou> s/?//
<alextsc> Kann man die Mausbeschleunigung irgendwie deaktivieren? Google sagt "xset m 0 0", dann ist der cursor aber dermaßen träge, das ist nicht mehr feierlich, selbst wenn ich in den Einstellungen die Empfindlichkeit auf max. setze =/
<telix> hm dann programmier ich es selber :) aber danke :)
<bekks> alextsc: xset m 0 0 deaktiviert das...
<bekks> alextsc: GEnau das wolltest Du eigentlich :)
<alextsc> richtig
<alextsc> aber wie dreh ich dann die empfindlichkeit so hoch das ich die maus wieder sinnvoll benutzen kann
<alextsc> selbst auf max. isses einfach nur langsam 
<bekks> Also brauchst Du die Mausbeschleunigung...
<alextsc> mh
<alextsc> eigentlich nicht
<alextsc> nervt bei quake 
<Black_Sun> hallöle 
<Black_Sun> ich verzeifel bald :(
<Black_Sun> kennt sich wer mit hostapd aus ?
<bekks> ,frag? Black_Sun 
<shetlandpony> Black_Sun: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Black_Sun> ich hab soweit alles gemacht, neuer treiber installiert < geht wunderbar . laut http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN_Router alles gemacht was beschrieben ist, dann > sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart..... http://pastebin.com/Nkvq0AYP
<Black_Sun> ich raffs net... bin ich blöd oder was ?
<alextsc> Arg ich bin so blöd, offset auf 0 und beschleunigung einstellen hilft, nachdenken sollte ich manchmal. Danke für die Hilfe. =)
<bekks> WAS ist das Problem?
<bekks> Black_Sun: Dein Paste sieht gut aus - wo liegt das Problem?
<Black_Sun> öhmm #
<Black_Sun>  * Starting advanced IEEE 802.11 management hostapd
<Black_Sun> #
<Black_Sun>    ...fail!
<Black_Sun> das hier
<bekks> Black_Sun: Da gibt es sicher ein Logfile zu - wenn nicht, starte das nicht als Daemon, dann siehst Du üblicherweise auch, wo das Problem liegt.
<Black_Sun> uff bekks 
<Black_Sun> wo logfile ?
<bekks>  /var/log/ ?
<Black_Sun> ich häng schon seit um 14 Uhr dran mein kopp raucht
<soulrebel> Black_Sun, das heisst das die lösung besonders einfach ist ;)
<Black_Sun> soulrebel: ??? wie ?
<soulrebel> das sollte nur ein kleiner schertz sein ... weil du schon seit 14 uhr dir kopf machst 
<Black_Sun> ich willl nimmer
<Black_Sun> <---error wird ausgeführt
<Black_Sun> bekks: wie stop ich den dääämon ? und wie starte ich das ganze geschirr von hand ?
<bekks> Der ist doch gar nicht gestartet...
<bekks> Und wie Dud as von Hand startest, steht im init-Script.
<Black_Sun> asooo
<Black_Sun> mom
<bekks> Dann musst Du Dir die Optionen mit denen das gestartet wird durchlesen, und das Ding im Vordergund laufen lassen.
<Black_Sun> also ich hab jetzt eingetippt sudo /etc/init.d/hostapd start ... meldung http://pastebin.com/kwreu14X
<bekks> Was schrib ich oben?
<bekks> *schrieb
<Black_Sun> ich bilck nitmehr durch init-Script ?
<bekks> Du sollst dir das Script anschauen und den Daemon dann im Vordergrund starten :)
<emryz> tach zusammen, nochmal. kann mir jmd sagen wie ich ne auflösung erzwinge? xrandr und der ati treiber erkennen meine native auflösung nicht
<Black_Sun> ja wie starte ich den dämon im vordergrund ?
<Black_Sun> <---- anfänger
<bekks> nopaste mal das init script.
<beaver74> emryz, du könntest die /etc/X11/xorg.conf erstellen und dort die Auflösung eintragen
<emryz> beaver74, das habe ich probiert und es hat damit geendet das mein xserver garnet mehr gesatrtet is, ich hab die dann mit vi bearbeitet und es wieder rückgängig gemacht :/
<bekks> Dann hast Du da was falsch gemacht - ohne Fehlermeldungen kann man da genau NICHTS zu sagen.
<beaver74> emryz, dann musst du weiter an der schrauben, iwann laeuft die dann :)
<emryz> ok. ich teste einfach mal weiter
<bekks> ,funzen? beaver74 
<shetlandpony> beaver74: Musste nach dem Insten iwie confen, bis es vllt funzt u so weiter.
<beaver74> emryz, hattest du dir die xorg.conf mit "sudo Xorg -configure" generieren lassen und die dann angepasst?
<emryz> ney, die vorhandene angepasst. die default auflösung auf meine gewünschte gestellt
<bekks> Fehlermeldungen...
<bekks> OHNE die kann man genau nicht helfen...
<beaver74> emryz, dann würde ich es mal versuchen, sicher die jetzige xorg.conf und erstelle dir eine neu. Wenn die dann immer noch nicht läuft, sende mal die Log-Dateien
<emryz> ok, mach ich. augenblick.
<dAnjou> alextsc: spiele regeln sowas gemeinhin unabhängig
<emryz> beaver74, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399741/ kam grade bei raus
<beaver74> ja, danke
<beaver74> emryz, dein X scheint noch zu laufen... koenntest mit einem "ps -A | grep X" kontrollieren
<Black_Sun> bekks: mom ich zeige dir den script, war kurz eine rauchen
<emryz> jo läuft
<Black_Sun> bekks: http://pastebin.com/YkmAQYVA
<emryz> hmm..soll ich die .x0-lock einfach mal löschen?
<emryz> um dann neu zu generieren
<beaver74> emryz, dann beende den, falls du die neue xorg.conf versuchen möchtest (in X koennte auch Strg+Alt+Backspace funktionieren)
<beaver74> emryz, wenn man es "ordentlich" machen will, meldet man sich ab, geht auf eine Konsole, zB unter tty1, gibt ein "restart {kdm, gdm, xdm} ein... dann wird die aktuelle xorg.conf genutzt.
<beaver74> falls ein DM am laufen ist...
<emryz> yup isses
<emryz> ;)
<emryz> hmm.. ok, komme wohl nicht drum. komisch is einfach
<beaver74> dann würde ich es nach einem abmelden einfach neustarten so das die xorg.conf geladen wird
<emryz> das es seit gestern abend nicht mehr erkannt wird, als ich mein hdmi kabel an den laptop angeschlossen habe
<beaver74> emryz, um eine geaenderte xorg.conf zu nutzen, wirst du X neustarten muessen
<Black_Sun> bekks: ich hoffe das es der richtige script ist
<bekks> Black_Sun: Nach welchem Script fragte ich?
<Black_Sun> init script ?
<bekks> Nach welchem genau? :)
<Black_Sun> hostapd ?
<Black_Sun> *duck*
<bekks> Und welches hast du nopasted? :)
<Black_Sun> moment
<Black_Sun> achsoo... du meinst die hostapd.conf ? oder ?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> 0127 194720 < Black_Sun> init script ? :)
<bekks> Hol Dir mal nen Kaffee, dann sehen wir weiter.
<beaver74> emryz, der beschriebene Weg ist eigentlich der regulaere, wenn du danach noch Probleme haben solltest, musst du dir die Logs anschauen und evtl. nochmal hier senden. Wenn man noch nicht oeffter an der xorg.conf gesessen hat, kann es auch schon mal etwas dauern, bis die wie gewünscht funktioniert. (ATI ist da oft eh frickliger, wird auch einer der Gruende sein warum die xorg.conf im Normalfall nicht mehr angepackt werden muss)
<Black_Sun> bekks: öhmm.. wo finde ich den init script ?
<bekks> Black_Sun: Was startest Du denn? ...
<emryz> sorry, ich bin grad am tele, kann sowieso nix testen ;) aber mach ich gleich. ich danke dir schonmal :)
<Gaertner> BuZZ-T und Deem es lag an facebookchat
<Black_Sun> networking ? /etc/ init.d/networking ?
<bekks> Nein...
<Black_Sun> Aaaaaaaa
<bekks> Reden wir von hostapd oder nicht? :)
<beaver74> :)
<Black_Sun> *heuuuuuuuuul*
<Black_Sun> ja
<bekks> Heul nicht rum, sondern denk nach :)
<Black_Sun> ich ess mal schnell was, gleich wieder da
<BuZZ-T> Gaertner: ah cool, funktioniert also jetzt?
<Gaertner> ja
<Gaertner> BuZZ-T
<BuZZ-T> super
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<Black_Sun> bin wieder da
<samoral> hiho, gibt es einen einfachen weg, Ubuntu auf einem USB Stick zu installieren und diesen von einem Macbook Pro aus zu booten?
<dAnjou> ja
<dAnjou> wenn du vorher schon irgendwo n ubuntu hast, dann gibts den
<samoral> sagen wir lieber kubuntu, will 4.6 testen :)
<samoral> kde
<geasy> kannst du das nicht einfach auf den stick installieren? also weißt schon, wie auf platte?
<samoral> wäre schön, da ich eine SSD drin habe und die mir für solche tests zu schade ist
<geasy> also ich hab dafür nen try-and-error-laptop :D
<BuZZ-T> samoral: was hälst du von Virtualbox zum testen?
<samoral> BuZZ-T
<samoral> hmm ^^, naja nützt mir nicht viel, ohne Grafikbeschleunigung
<Black_Sun> okay bekks, nochmal von vorne ...
<BuZZ-T> unterstützt Virtualbox 3, für den KDE Desktop sollte das funktionieren
<Black_Sun> bekks: http://pastebin.com/VqhHBPcG <1   http://pastebin.com/a5tMmhzS <2
<MeraX> Moin, kann mir einer sagen, warum bei dd im laufe des Kopierens die Geschwindigkeit immer mehr ab nimmt?
<bekks> MeraX: Mit welchen Optionen hast du dd denn gestartet?
<MeraX> dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1 bs=10M
<Black_Sun> bekks: hattes mal geschaut ?
<rumpe1> MeraX, wie bestimmst du die Geschwindigkeit?
<bekks> Black_Sun: Wonach hatte ich gefragt?
<MeraX> kill -USR1 <prozessnummer> 
<Black_Sun>  bekks: http://pastebin.com/VqhHBPcG <1   http://pastebin.com/a5tMmhzS <2
<bekks> Black_Sun: Danach hatte ich nicht gefragt.
<bekks> Ich habe nach dem init script gefragt.
<Black_Sun> ich versteh nur noch bahnhof, enteder bin ich so blöd oder ich weiß nit wo der script ligt
<bekks>  /etc/init.d/hostapd ?
<bekks> Wie der Name schon sagt...
<rumpe1> MeraX, vielleicht wären weitere Infos zu den betroffenen Datenträgern hilfreich
<Black_Sun> soo.... der script (hostapd) in /etc/init.d/hostapd  .... bitte http://pastebin.com/fR4ZZ6k2
<MeraX> rumpe1, betrifft diverse HDDs (2,5 und 3,5, verschiedene Größe und Hersteller) bei mir und bei nem Bekannten wird dd auch langsamer
<bekks> MeraX: kill -1 sagt bei dd ja nicht wie schnell der ganz klump ist.
<jokrebel> MeraX: kA obs stimmt. Soll angeblich mit der lage der Daten auf der HD und der Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit zusammen hängen. (Innen und außen unterschiedlich)
<bekks> Und wenn man sich eine Plattengeometrie anschaut, ist es eigentlich klar, dass dd zum Ende hin nicht so schnell wie zu Spitzenzeiten ist.
<Black_Sun> ich hoff das des der richtige ist bekks 
<bekks> Black_Sun: Ja, ist es.
<Black_Sun> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Black_Sun> und ? O.o
<bekks> Ja, lies es halt.
<bekks> Zeile 28 zB.
<Black_Sun> bekks: ich kenn mich 0 aus
<MeraX> nein, mit den platten hat es nicht zu tun, denn das Problem würde sich mit folgendem Workaround lösen: man schreibt sich ein script, dass immer 5GB kopiert und im nächsten Durchlauf dann die schon kopierten 5GB Blöcke überspringt und die neuen 5GB hinten dran hängt. Also quasi, wenn man dd immer wieder neu startet und auf kleine Blöcke los lässt, bleibt die Geschwindigkeit oben
<bekks> Black_Sun: Ich werde Dir das Denken nicht abnehmen ;)
<jokrebel> aha - dann machs doch einfach so wenn dem so ist.
<bekks> MeraX: Das ist Quatsch.
<Black_Sun> bekks: mir klar, aber wenn ich richtig lieg ist der fehler evtl. im script
<bekks> MeraX: Denn wenn das Zeug nicht im IO Cache liegt, muss dd von der Platte lesen.
<bekks> Black_Sun: Nein.
<bekks> Black_Sun: Aber Du solltest in Zeile 28 lesen, mit welchen Optionen der Daemon gestartet wird.
<Black_Sun> asoo
<MeraX> bekks, ja klar muss er von der Platte lesen, aber in der ausgabe, die mir dd durch kill -USR1 gibt ( 2563739648 Bytes (2,6 GB) kopiert, 81,4344 s, 30 MB/s) sehe ist, wenn ich einfach dd durchlaufen lasse, dass die geschwindigkeit kleiner wird, also irgendwann bei nur noch 5MB/s liegt.
<Black_Sun> zeile 28 ist : DAEMON_OPTS="-B -P $PIDFILE $DAEMON_OPTS $DAEMON_CONF"  richtich ?
<bekks> Black_Sun: Lesen kannst Du alleine, oder? :)
<bekks> Schau in deinen eigenen Paste, dann siehst Du Zeile 28.
<jokrebel> .oO( dass auf die DD-Script-Geschichte noch nie jemand gekommen ist … )
<bekks> MeraX: Wie dd arbeitet, weisst Du, ja? Synchron. Will man das entzerren, nimmt man statt dd einfach mbuffer.
<MeraX> bekks, mbuffer ist mir neu, wo kann ich mehr darüber lesen?
<bekks> Bei google? :)
<MeraX> jokrebel, hatte denn schon mal jemand das problem, dass dd immer langsamer geworden ist?
<bekks> http://linux.die.net/man/1/mbuffer
<MeraX> bekks, thx
<bekks> MeraX: Ja, jeder der eine mechanisch arbeitende Festplatte hat, kennt das Problem.
<jokrebel> MeraX: ja - hört man immer wieder davon…
<Black_Sun> bekks: ich will dir ja nit auf die nerven gehen aber ich verstehs nicht wie ich den deamon starte
<bekks> Black_Sun: Es steht da.
<bekks> -B
<bekks> Der Rest ist egal.
<bekks> Und jetzt liest Du bitte in man hostapd nach, was -B tut :)
<MeraX> okay, kann mir jemand ausm kopf sagen, wie ich mbuffer zu starten habe, damit es ähnlich dd eine platte clonen kann?
<bekks> MeraX: Habe ich Dir gerade einen Link zu geschickt...
<jokrebel> gn8
<Black_Sun> okay bekks, -B Run daemon in the background , also -B weg machen und nochmal starten "richtig" dann fehlermeldung ?
<MeraX> Also nicht, aber danke, dann muss der link weiter helfen. ich gehe dann man von -i und -o als wichtigste parameter aus
<bekks> Black_Sun: Nein.
<Black_Sun> hmm
<Black_Sun> okay
<bekks> MANUELL starten. Das init-Script lässt du bitte so wie es ist :)
<bekks> Dass in Zeile 28 noch steht, dass Du beim Starten hostapd noch sagen musst, wo das config file liegt, siehst du ja auch.
<Black_Sun> achsoooooooooooooooooooooo
<bekks> Dein o prellt.
<Black_Sun> mist :D
<Black_Sun> öhmmm... bekks ? muss ich jetzt /etc/hostapd.conf in den script eintippen 
<bekks> Das steht im init script, welche config Datei Du nehmen musst.
<Black_Sun> ich raffs einfach nicht
<Black_Sun> :(
<bekks> starte doch einfach mal hostapd. ohne optionen.
<Black_Sun> hab ich 
<bekks> Wie genau?
<Black_Sun> in konsole hostapd
<bekks> Und?
<Black_Sun> http://pastebin.com/RGwPgz9r
<Black_Sun> gleich wieder da klo
<rumpe1>  lol
<bekks> Wollen wir das wissen? Nein.
<rumpe1> .oO(gottseidank wird hier alles mitgeloggt und für die nachfolgenden Generationen archiviert)
<Black_Sun> so jetzt
<Black_Sun> das was ich dir gepostet hab bekam ich in der konsole
<rumpe1> Black_Sun, unnu?
<Black_Sun> achsoo
<rumpe1> *g*
<Black_Sun> ich glaub ich hab den fehler
<Black_Sun> http://pastebin.com/rSS41vkk
<alextsc> Hey, habe gerade Eclipse installiert. Leider sind die Farben in manchen "Dialogen" (z.B. quick outline) arg schlecht, weiße Schrift auf grauem Hintergrund bei den hervorgehobenen Einträgen ist nahezu unlesbar. Jemand eine Idee welche Farbe(n) ich (entweder in Eclipse oder den System-Themes) ändern muss? Finde nix. :( 
<alextsc> Screenshot: http://img815.imageshack.us/img815/3622/screenshotdc.png
<Gamoder> Gibt es eig. bei apt-get kein search?
<Black_Sun> bekks: ich glaub es liegt a treiber
<dadrc> Gamoder, apt-cache search
<Gamoder> Ah, danke
<dejongge> nachdem abiword abgestürzt ist hab ich jetzt ein autogespeichertes dokument, das aber weder von openoffice noch abiword geöffnet werden kann
<dejongge> es wird immer der xml-code mit angezeigt (format ursprünglich odt)
<bekks> odt ist ja xml ...
<dejongge> die frage ist nur wie ich das wieder so angezeigt bekomme, dass die formatierung auch umgesetzt wird
<dejongge> abiword beschwert sich das die datei korrupt ist
<dejongge> was für optionen habe ich denn jetzt?
<bekks> den eigentlichen text rauskopieren und das dokument neu formatieren.
<MeraX> dejongge, oder erst mal ein Backup deines fiederherstellungs-files anlegen und dann vielleicht mal schauen, ob du mit nem normalen Editor das wieder soweit gerade biegen kannst, dass das xml heil ist und evtl OO oder Abiword es dann akzeptieren
<bekks> _w_iederherstellung...
<dejongge> kenne mich mit xml leider überhaupt nicht aus. könnte es natürlich rausschreiben, mit syntax-highlighting geht das ja einigermaßen... ob man nicht einfach allen xml-code rausschneiden kann so dass ich reintext hab?
<bekks> Kann man sicherlich, mit sed.
<dejongge> okay bekks, ich muss das referat morgen halten und habe keine zeit mich mit sed zu befassen, leider... kannst du mir bitte sagen wie ich mit sed allen text der zwischen < und > ist entferne?
<dejongge> (ich glaube das ist es was ich brauche)
<Fuchs> mit einem Regulaeren Ausdruck
<Fuchs> der auf   <.*?> matcht 
<Fuchs> und eigentlich sind wir nicht hier um Hausaufgaben zu loesen 
<dejongge> ...
<Fuchs> ja? 
<Fuchs> wobei, wenn Dich nur der Inhalt interessiert, dann wuerde ich das etwas anders loesen
<dejongge> welche idee hast du denn, Fuchs? :)
<Fuchs> immer noch regulaere Ausdruecke 
<Fuchs> wobei, doch, eigentlich sinnvoll, alles zwischen < und > zu toeten
<Fuchs> der oben geht
<dejongge> tut mir echt leid das zu sagen, aber ich hab grad keinen plan von was du redest, bin einer der seltenen gui-liebhaber... nutze die befehlszeile nur für updates und so kram
<dejongge> kannst du mir nicht *ausnahmsweise* den befehl vorfertigen, ich verspreche auch das später nachzulesen...
<Fuchs> installier Dir einen gescheiten Texteditor wie kate, 
<Fuchs> da kann bearbeiten -> ersetzen regulaere Ausdruecke
<Fuchs> da pappst du das da oben in ein Feld, nichts in das andere, drueckst auf ersetzen und gut ist
<Fuchs> (vorher sagen, dass er es als regulaeren Ausdruck bearbeiten soll. Kate hat dafuer so ein dropdown) 
<Fuchs> und nein, regulaere Ausdruecke willst Du nicht wirklich nachlesen, es sei denn  a) Du willst Programmierer werden  b) interessierst Dich fuer theoretische Informatik  c) hast allgemein Freude an so Zeugs. 
<dejongge> hmm, ich hab gedit
<Fuchs> der ist imo nicht vernuenftig
<dejongge> mal gucken ob der das versteht
<Fuchs> aber vielleicht kann er es auch
<Fuchs> sed kann es sicher
<dejongge> kann er nicht, wildcards hab ich sowas bisher immer genannt
<dejongge> mal gucken wie viele deps kate mit sich zieht... :)
<Fuchs> * ist eine wildcard,  <.*?>  ist ein Regulaerer Ausdruck. 
<Fuchs> Der, kurz gesagt, sagt:  Es kommt ein  <, dann kommt ein beliebiges Zeichen (.) und zwar beliebig oft (*) bis zum (?) > 
<Fuchs> auf gut Deutsch: der ersetzt Dir alles, was auf obige Schablone passt. Und das sollte XML relativ effizient um die Tags erleichtern, wenn auch nicht 100% fehlerfrei 
<dejongge> gute erklärung :) bin in sowas nicht uninteressiert, ich lerne grad ruby.. aber um die uhrzeit bin ich nicht so aufnahmefähig :P
<Fuchs> Dann willst Du es irgendwann lernen, regulaere Ausdruecke sind _sehr_ maechtig 
<dejongge> bei nächsten mal schreib ich mein dokument mit writer, da hat die wiederherstellung bisher immer funktioniert... und es crasht nicht wenn ich die schriftart ändere wie bei abiword passiert...
<Fuchs> das gehoert dann langsam eher in den OT Kanal, aber: Du willst irgendwann noch LaTeX lernen. 
<newan> hallo suche ien Soundkarte für mien thinpad (T510i) mit spdif oder anderer digitalen Ausgang- könnte ihr mir eine empfehlen die problemlos unter ubuntu läuft
<Fuchs> ,hcl? newan 
<shetlandpony> newan: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<Fuchs> newan: schau da nach den (aelteren) externen Audigy Karten 
<newan> Fuchs der immer helfer ;-) danke
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<dejongge> Fuchs: latex find ich auch ganz toll, habe den einstieg bereits mal mit lyx gewagt, wobei das wohl für puristen nichts ist :P
 * Fuchs pfotet noch einmal auf den Supertollen Offtopic Kanal :)
<dejongge> gut, ich wurde geholfen, over and out :D
<Fuchs> dejongge: hat funktioniert mit kate? 
<dejongge> Fuchs: also ich hab kate jetzt drauf. das suchtool, mode: regular expression
<Fuchs> genau
<dejongge> dann <.*?> gesucht, findet aber nichts
<Fuchs> nicht suchen, sondern ersetzen
<Fuchs> ggf. muss man die < escapen, moment
<Fuchs> ach, kate kennt den ? Operator nicht
<Fuchs> mal schauen, was es dafuer nimmt
<Midas3> reicht nicht .*
<Fuchs> Midas3: nein
<Fuchs> Midas3: das toetet dann alles ab dem ersten > bis zum letzen >
<newan> Audigy kann wohl kein spdif mit DD
<newan> naja such mal weiter
<dejongge> richtig, so bleibt kam was über
<Fuchs> dejongge: nimm <[^>]+>
<Fuchs> ganz unschoen.  Ist:  < gefolgt von einem Zeichen _ausser_ >, 1 oder mehrmal wiederholt, bis zum > 
<Fuchs> aber geht
<dejongge> Fuchs: hat aber super funktioniert :) danke!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<dejongge> als gnome-user hat kate ja geradezu eine überwältigende zahl an funktionen... werd ich öfters mal drauf zurückgreifen
<Fuchs> ist imo ein _sehr_ guter Texteditor, ja. Und wenn Du (Offtopic) LaTeX anschauen willst: kile ist ein Editor, der auf kate basiert. Bedient sich also genau gleich und kann alles, was kate auch kann. Viel Spass damit. 
<dejongge> :)
<panis> nabend
<snooky> j #debian-de
<snooky> hi all
<panis> hab probleme nach letzen nvidia-update mit VirtualBox und VMWare - noch jemand?
<k1l> ,wf? panis 
<shetlandpony> panis: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<snooky> da mein xen nun läuft stehe ich vor einer wand so zu sagen. ich habe auch schon vserver angelegt allerdings ist der bridge mode bei dem hoster nicht erlaubt. welche arten gibt es noch mit denen ich die vserver ins inet bekommen. ich habe 2 ips auf dem root server, eine soll der root bleiben die andere soll der vserver kriegen, über welche methode kann ich das am besten machen?
<panis> Ich hab irgendwann in den letzten zwei Tagen einen neuen nvidia-grafikarten-treiber mit den updates für Ubuntu 10.04.1 bekommen. Seit dem kann ich nach installation der Gasterweiterungen in z.B. Windows 7 auf einer VirtualBox das Guest-OS nicht mehr starten. Gleiches in VMWare.
<stegbth> Guten Abend zusammen
<stegbth> hat es einen bestimmten Grund, dass perl-Mcrypt nicht im Repository von 10.04 enthalten ist?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> gn8
<dAnjou> können 2 programme irgendwie aus derselben pipe lesen?
<dAnjou> präziser (aber laienhafter): ein programm pipet was raus und zwei bekommen es
<dAnjou> oder paar mehr
<C_A_M> moin
#ubuntu-de 2011-01-28
<hurlll> hallo
<hurlll> ich versuche grade 10.10 zu installieren und vorher zu verschlüsseln
<hurlll> mich an diesem wiki eintrag orientierend:
<hurlll> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln
<hurlll> leider ist bei mir genau das passiert, was unten steht was oft bei 10.10 passiert
<hurlll> ich verstehe allerdings nicht wie ich jetzt fortfahren soll
<hurlll> bin anfänger übrigens :)
<bauruine> hurlll, wieso nimmst du nicht die alternate cd?
<hurlll> was ist das?
<b34bb1> System verschlüsseln/Alternate Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de <http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/Alternate_Installation>
<hurlll> joa grad gegoogled
<hurlll> habe es nicht gemacht weil es nicht so im wiki steht
<b34bb1> das is die erklärung wie du mit der alternate verschlüsselst, was die alernate cd ist ist rausfindbar ;)
<hurlll> und ich auch froh bin wenn ich gui habe :)
<hurlll> ist es denn auf dem anderen weg nicht möglich?
<hurlll> befinde mich im moment mitten in meinem zweiten versuch
<hurlll> ich schreibe euch zzt aus meinem live system :)
<b34bb1> ok, bei der alternate ist die verschlüsselung wesentlich einfacher
<tm> hurlll: durch die alternate cd, damit kannst du direkt bei der installation angeben, dass das system verschlüsselt werden soll
<bauruine> hurlll, doch es geht auch manuell aber das ist für fortgeschrittene benutzer die auch GENAU lesen. 
<b34bb1> und die installation ohne GUI ist auch nicht so chwer
<hurlll> okay
<hurlll> ich denke ich versuche es jetzt noch ein mal so
<hurlll> mit genauem lesen
<hurlll> zu dieser späten stunde
<hurlll> sonst resigniere ich dann für heute
<hurlll> und mache es morgen bzw später mit der alternate variante
<b34bb1> gute idee :)
<hurlll> wenn es erstmal soweit ist dass ich den fehler kriege der da unten auch steht ist es zu spät, ja? das kann man nicht mehr "mal eben" fixen?
<bauruine> hurlll, zu beginn des artikels steht "Artikel für fortgeschrittene Anwender" ;-) 
<hurlll> ich denk immer lesen und c&p kann doch nicht so schwer sein ;)
<tm> hurlll: du solltest schon verstehen, was du kopierst ;)
<hurlll> uff das ist oft nicht der fall
<hurlll> was ich schon geschafft habe ist mein windows system unbrauchbar zu machen und mich somit zu zwingen ubuntu zu nutzen... ;)
<hurlll> darf ich hier mal eben was pasten?
<hurlll> so 4 zeilen?
<tm> ,paste? hurlll 
<shetlandpony> hurlll: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<hurlll> ich glaube bin grad an der entscheidenden stelle
<hurlll> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/328119/
<hurlll> aber mal am rande erwähnt, dafür dass es so spät ist findet man hier ja ganz schön viele hilfsbereite aufgeschlossene leute =)
<hurlll> sonst hät ich nun alles gemacht was da steht...
<b34bb1> ich kann in dem paste keine fehler finden, bin aber auch kein experte
<b34bb1> aber da er dir keinen fehler ausgegeben hat würd ich an deiner stelle mal weitermachen
<b34bb1> kaputtmachen kasst du nicht viel wenn du n datenbackup hast
<b34bb1> *kannst
<tm> b34bb1: der ist schon weg ;)
<b34bb1> oh shit er is ja schon weg
<b34bb1> :D
<b34bb1> ab und an auch die log in und log out zu lesen könnte nohct schaden
<b34bb1> ja wenn er nic hmehr din is wir sich sein problem wohl gelöst haben
<b34bb1> ohje
<b34bb1> ja ich hau mich mal hin
<b34bb1> gn8
<tm> gn8 o/"
<sds58> hallo, kann ich bei einer festplatte mit vfat gelöschte irgendwie zurückerstellen?
<sds58> gelöschte datein meine ich...
<Stoken> hallo 
<Orcor> guten Morgen
<C_A_M> moin
<C_A_M> habe einen rar ordner mit einigen bildern und auch wav dateien wovon nach dem entpacken leider nur die bilder im entpacktem verzeichnis zu sehen sind 
<C_A_M> was kann da schief gelaufen sein ? ich habs mehrmals versucht jedoch immer mit dem selben ergebnis
<Orcor> hast du auch mal versucht mit 7-z?
<rumpe1> C_A_M, mit welchem tool wurde entpackt? welche parameter (falls kommandozeile)? irgendwelche fehlermeldungen?
<Orcor> fas die gezipte datei beschädigt ist versuch sie mal zu repariren
<C_A_M> ich habs mit dem archifmanager entpackt mit dem terminal entpacken komme ich leider noch nicht zurecht
<Orcor> schaust du mal hier  http://www.tnt-computer.de/yanip/lbefehle.html
<C_A_M> Danke werd ich mir ansehen
<Orcor> da hast du halt die Befehle die du brauchst wenn du mit Terminal arbeiten tust
<Orcor> ich kenne auch nicht alle auswendig deswegen nutze ich die seite
<C_A_M> mit dem terminal arbeiten ist für mich noch nicht so einfach, gibt es da keine grafische möglichkeit wie den archivmanager ?
<rumpe1> C_A_M, ansonsten vielleicht  mal "unrar" installieren (nonfree) und dann mit "cd" und "ls" ins verzeichnis mit dem archiv wechseln und dort "unrar x archivname.rar" probieren
<rumpe1> im terminal bekommst du eher warnungen/sonstige meldungen
<C_A_M> aha unrar hab ich nur glaube ich nicht in der unfree version
<tm> C_A_M: wenn du eine vernüftige meldung erhalten möchtest, wird dir wohl nichts anderes übrig blieben, wie den rat von rumpe1 zu folgen 
<tm> C_A_M: hier sind ein paar beispiele wie man mit unara umgeht: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Packprogramme#Archive-entpacken
<C_A_M> unrar-free hab ich sehe ich gerade
<C_A_M> soll ich das wieder deinstallieren ?
<C_A_M> Danke tm den link speichere ich mir auch gleich
<C_A_M> autsch auf der seite bin ich schon 
<tm> C_A_M: wenn du unrar-nonfree installierst, sollte unrar-free automatisch deinstalliert werden
<C_A_M> aha, danke. dann installiere ich das nonfree
<C_A_M> super, vielen dank mit der unfree version funktioniert es
<zeitsofa> moin
<C_A_M> moin
<reberboot> ist es so rein theoretisch möglich auf 2 verschiedenen partition einmal ne 64bit und auf der anderen ne 32bitversion von ubuntu und auf ner 3. windows zu haben ohne das da was schiefgeht?
<reberboot> auf nem 64bitrechner natürlich
<C_A_M> jop geht hab ich auch schon gehabt
<reberboot> und wie kann ihc auf einen usbstick zwei jeweils einzeln bootbare images basteln?
<C_A_M> das weiß ich leider nicht
<reberboot> ok danke trotzdem
<C_A_M> gibt hier aber bestimmt jemand der da mehr weiß
<C_A_M> musst ein wenig warten bis das noch wer liest
<reberboot> ja mal schauen ob da was kommt weil google kann mir nciht viel sagen dazu
<dadrc> reberboot, hier ist ein Artikel, wie man Grub auf einem USB-Stick installiert http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/grub_intro/
<dadrc> Damit sollte das machbar sein
<reberboot> Dass ich dannw enn ich von dem stick boote zwischen den images auswählen kann?
<reberboot> im grub?
<dadrc> joa
<reberboot> yeah
<reberboot> viel gedankt dir sei
<dadrc> Hab ich aber noch nie getestet, etwas Gebastel wird das sicher
<apricot> hab mir ein Ei gelegt :)  Hab nach ner Anleitung für openvpn die Datei preshared_key.txt mit chmod 400 Rechte gesetzt. Wie kann ich das ändern ??
<brot> apricot: sudo chmod NNN file
<apricot> geht nicht !!
<dadrc> apricot, so, wie du das ding auch auf 400 gesetzt hast :>
<apricot> hab keine Berechtigung .. auch als root nicht
<apricot> und jetzt ??  Fenster auf, PC raus, Fenster zu ?
<dadrc> Wem gehört die Datei denn?
<apricot> root
<jan77> was für eine ausgabe kommt denn bei: "sudo 777 preshared_key.txt"?
<jan77> ach mist -  "sudo chmod 777 preshared_key.txt"?
<dadrc> 666 tuts auch
<apricot> geht doch :)   hatte wohl sudo vergessen   *schäm*
<Deem> root darf alles :D
<apricot> dann kann ich das Fenster wieder zumachen :)
<thomas001> hallo, wenn ich ubuntu starte und in gnome eingeloggt bin ist das gtk theme auf das default theme (das von gtk nich das von ubuntu) gestellt und das icon theme ist auch falsch. Öffne ich dann die einstellungen zum aussehen, ändern sich beide themes zu den richtigen, ohne das ich was eingestellt habe. was könnte da kaputt sein?
<Fuchs> thomas001: ein gnome-settings-daemon, der nicht laeuft
<thomas001> Fuchs, hmm woran kann da liegen?
<thomas001> also, dass der nich beim start von gnome gestartet wird
<thomas001> Fuchs, ich hab das http://codepad.org/SLB9JWLO in meine .xsession-errors gefunden
<Fuchs> thomas001: ja, da stirbt Dir g-s-d we
<Fuchs> thomas001: warum kann ich so nicht sagen, am besten wirfst Du das als Bugreport auf launchpad 
<thomas001> okay, dankeschön
<Fuchs> thomas001: es koennte, so wie ich das lese, an einer falschen Einstellung liegen, 
<thomas001> wegen der 1. zeile?
<Fuchs> thomas001: ein Umbenennen des .gconf* Ordners im Homeverzeichnis koennte also helfen, aber dann sind erstmal Deine Einstellungen weg
<thomas001> ich mach maln neuen benutzer und teste ob er läuft
<thomas001> Fuchs, hmm also mit dem testuser läuft alles einwandfrei, allerdings startet der g-s-d dann auch bei dem user wo er es vorher nicht getan hat. die warnung ist noch in den logs der X fehler nicht
<Fuchs> lustig 
<Fuchs> launchpad.net 
<Fuchs> vielleicht vorher probieren, ob es ggf. an einer Konfiguration liegt
<thomas001> danke,bbl mensa 
<bolder> hi
<SirDidi> ich möchte gerade nach einer win 7 installation ubuntu 10.10 installieren, allerdings zeig er mir keine partionen an, im live modus kann ich allerdings auf die win partiotion zu greifen
<SirDidi> und in der disk utility beim versuch zu partitionieren kam der fehler -> warning: contains GPT signatures
<SirDidi> dort wurden die partitionen allerdings richtig angezeigt
<danners> hey ich hab ne batterie von nem gebraucht gekauften thinkpad und die zeigt bei gnome-power-statistics an: fully charged aber auch 0 watt. was kann man da machen?
<KojiroAK> danners: Neuen Akku kaufen.
<danners> KojiroAK: hmm das wär blöd
<KojiroAK> danners: Zieh mal einfach den Stromstecker, wenn das Notebook sofort ausgeht ist der Akku hin.
<danners> KojiroAK: jo geht aus
<KojiroAK> danners: Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast einen toten Akku gekauft.
<danners> KojiroAK: dreck
<KojiroAK> danners: Kommt bei gebrauchten Geräten vor.
<KojiroAK> danners: Es gibt zwar die Möglichkeit den Akku wiederherstellen zu lassen. Kostet aber so um die 100 Euro.
<danners> KojiroAK: trotzdem blöd bis ich den akku hier hab steht das dann 2,3 monate rum
 * LetoThe2nd beginnt, den zusammenhang "kaputter akku" <--> "ubuntu" zu suchen...
<freeka> jo
<Deem> http://narf-archive.com/pix/657b2168af095fdf8af71f44da835a62810c0c04.jpg <-- lol?
<Deem> ups. falscher channel :D
<soundmett> Mahlzeit zusammen! Folgendes Problem besteht (immernoch :/): Neuinstall von Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop Edit auf Acer 8530G; nach reibungsloser Installation und Neustart kommt der Log-In Screen, nach Passworteingabe aber keine grafische Oberfläche, lediglich Hintergrund und Mauszeiger sind zu sehen. Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar
<Deem> soundmett: sagt denn deine xorg log irgendwaS?
<soundmett> Es scheint als ob die Grafikkarte ( Hybrid, ATI Radeon Mobility HD 3470 ) nicht angenommen wird, in der Konsole wird sie aber angegeben. Ebenso funktioniert der 3D Test mit den Zahnrädern nicht (gfxglear o.Ä.)
<soundmett> ich komm nicht an die log
<soundmett> ansonsten schreib mir bitte nochmal den befehel
<soundmett> befehl
<Deem> soundmett: cat /var/log/
<Deem> oder vi oder nano oder sonstwas
<k1l> soundmett: hybrid? also 2 grakas?
<soundmett> ja aber selbst in Win7 lief immer nur die 3470
<soundmett> die schwache wird sogut wie nie genutzt
<Deem> linux kann sli?
<soundmett> ist auch nicht umstellbar im BIOS o.Ä.
<k1l> stell mal im bios fest auf eine graka.
<k1l> hmm
<soundmett> s.O. :)
<soundmett> cat /var/log/xorg.conf funzt nicht
<dadrc> na sowas, da ist ja auch keine
<soundmett> >"no such file or directory"
<dadrc>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soundmett> ah mom
<dadrc> Warum sollte eine Config in /var/log sein?
<Deem> soundmett: da is ja auch keine config im log ordner, sondern eine logdatei, also .log
<Fuchs> *seufz* 
<soundmett> schrieb oben jemnd
<Fuchs> Hintergrund und Mauszeiger heisst, dass X hoch kommt
<Hanmac> hallo ich hab versucht aus dem source für libpng (1.5.0) mit apng support ein archiv zusammen zu bauen für ppa, doch ich bin gescheitert ... kann mir da jemand helfen?
<Fuchs> was nicht hochkommt ist die Desktopumgebung, mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ist da was kaputt, 
<Fuchs> die Chance, dass es compiz (oder kwin/metacity mit compositing) sind wird dadurch genaehrt, dass glxgears nicht geht. 
<Deem> 10.10 benutzt noch kein unity?
<soundmett> ich habs schon 7mal neu installiert, nix bisher geholfen
<Fuchs> Vermutung: Hybridkarte, Inteltreiber aktiv, fglrx OpenGL Bibliotheken. Man wuerde lieber noch die ~/.xsession-errors lesen. 
<soundmett> ähm.. heisst?
<Fuchs> am liebsten haette ich ein /var/log/Xorg.0.log, ein ~/.xsession-errors und ein  `glxinfo`
<Fuchs> soundmett: das Du CTRL+ALT+F1 drueckst und Dich da einloggst
<soundmett> nebenbei: "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf" -> "no such file or direcotry"
<soundmett> moment...
<Fuchs> soundmett: dann  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pasteibinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log; pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors; glxinfo | pastebinit
<Fuchs> und bevor Du das drueckst: 
<Fuchs> mit CTRL+ALT+F7 kommst Du zurueck
<soundmett> die glxinfo ist ja relativ groß
<soundmett> brauchst du was bestimmtes daraus?
<Fuchs> deswegen pastebinit 
<Fuchs> nein, alles 
<soundmett> das terminal ist so miniatur oben links..
<Fuchs> deshalb pastebinit 
<soundmett> wie bekomm ich das hier auf den pc rüber?
<soundmett> m
<Fuchs> deshalb pastebinit 
<soundmett> mom
<newan> gibt es irgendwo eine anleitung was ich einstellen muss um wlan N mit einem Thinkpad t510i und einer fritzbox 7270 einzurichten
<soundmett> so
<soundmett> http://pastebin.com/W2nWRhS5
<soundmett> http://pastebin.com/NXXBdGi5
<soundmett> http://pastebin.com/4V8fys0v
<Fuchs> das ist mal interessant
<Fuchs> welche Sitzungsart hast Du ausgewaehlt? 
<soundmett> hmm
<soundmett> recoveryconsole glaub ich
<soundmett> beim login unten in der leiste
<soundmett> hab oben links "ne art" terminal
<Midas3> hmm, gibts /var/log/gdm.log
<soundmett> anders kommts ja nix :D
<Fuchs> ...
<Fuchs> soundmett: genau das andere muss ich aber haben
<Fuchs> soundmett: sonst ist ~/.xsession-errors wertlos
<soundmett> hm
<Fuchs> was Du machen kannst, ist in der recovery console ein   gnome-session versuchen zu starten
<soundmett> also normal desktop-edition starten und strg alt f1?
<soundmett> es ist nicht die recoverykonsole vom start
<soundmett> beim booten
<soundmett> sondern die auf der grafisches oberfläche
<soundmett> bzw aufm hintergrund
<Fuchs> ja, die hilft mir aber nichts
<soundmett> aso
<soundmett> k wollt das nur erwähnt haben
<Fuchs> war mir klar, danke
<Fuchs> sonst haettest Du keine ~/.xsession-errors gehabt und kein Xorg log 
<soundmett> ja k, bin wie gesagt linux neuling..
<Fuchs> da diese aber beide gut aussehen, muss beim Start der Desktopumgebung etwas schief laufen. Also brauche ich davon die Logs 
<soundmett> Fuchs>	was Du machen kannst, ist in der recovery console ein gnome-session versuchen zu starten
<soundmett> werd daraus nicht ganz schlau
<Fuchs> mach es nicht
<Fuchs> die Idee ist nicht so umwerfend, eher eine Notfallidee. 
<Fuchs> Starte Gnome normal, wechsle mit CTRL+ALT+F1 auf ein VT und pack da die ~/.xsession-errors in pastebinit 
<Fuchs> sonst muessen wir uns noch um Dinge wie consolekit kuemmern
<soundmett> k mom
<soundmett> strg alt f1 -> mauszeiger verschwindet, nurnoch hintergrund zu sehen
<soundmett> ich nehm an das terminal ist dann geöffnet? weil mit strg alt f7 ist der zeiger wieder da
<soundmett> ich tipp das mit "xsession-errors" nochmal blind ein
<soundmett> ... mir fällt ein: bringt nix, sehe den link zum paste ja nicht ;)
<Fuchs> die Graphikkarte ist Mist ... (oder der Treiber) 
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei, in dem Fall starten wir gnome halt aus diesem rescue terminal 
<soundmett> ja ich weiß =)
<Agrigor> hiho Allerseits! Ich habe ein Problem mit Rhytmbox. Und zwar fiel mir auf das die Änderung eines ID3-Tags immer nach ein paar Sekunden rückgängig gemacht wurde. Dann dachte ich es läge an den Rechten und habe alle Ordner und Dateien mittels find und chmod auf 755 gesetzt, was das Problem auch nicht löste. Als ich dann bei einer Datei mir die Rechte ansah, bemerkte ich, dass Rhytmbox nach Veränderung des ID3 Tags die Rechte wieder 
<k1l> ,512? Agrigor 
<shetlandpony> Agrigor: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<k1l> ...die Rechte wieder....
<Agrigor> k ähm mom^^
<Agrigor> auf 600 gesetzt hat.... Jemand ne Ahnung warum RB so was tut und was man dagegen machen kann?
<soundmett> Fuchs: wie?
<Agrigor> ok so, oder soll ich es nochma ordentlich in 2 Zeilen posten?
<Fuchs> soundmett: ohne nun ein Gnome in Reichweite zu haben:  gnome-session 
<BuZZ-T> ist das Sarkasmus, dass bei der 512 Byte Nachricht vom Pony was abgeschnitten ist?
<soundmett> gnome ist ein ungütliger befehl
<Agrigor> ^^ hab ich so interpretiert
<Fuchs> BuZZ-T: ja. 
<Fuchs> soundmett: gnome-session schrob ich
<Fuchs> soundmett: die Tabulatortaste hilft sonst auch
<soundmett> gut, jetzt bin ich wieder da wo ich nach dem normalen login bin: login sound kommt, desktop und maus sind da
<soundmett> und oben links n eingabefenster (cursor wird zum textcursor)
<Fuchs> und das Problem ist nun? 
<soundmett> das keine oberfläche da ist =)
<Fuchs> desktop und Maus sind doch da, was fehlt Dir? 
<Fuchs> Panel? Icons? Beides? 
<soundmett> ok, statt dekstop: nur hintergrund
<soundmett> kein rechtsklick-menü, keine panels
<soundmett> keine icons
<Fuchs> anyway, die Ausgabe waere eben fuer mich nun interessant gewesen
<soundmett> nichts
<atahualpa> habe folgendes problem: in open office sind die ms schriftarten verschwunden. habe ttf-mscorefonts-installer neu installiert aber die schriften sind nach wie vor nicht da. kann mir jemand einen tipp geben?
<Agrigor> ata? o0
<soundmett> es ist als ob alles unsichtbar läuft, ich höre ja auch die klick sounds etc nur wird nichts ausser dem mauszeiger und dem hintergrund angezeigt
<Fuchs> 15:22:18] <Fuchs> anyway, die Ausgabe waere eben fuer mich nun interessant gewesen
<Fuchs> ich kann sonst auch ein wenig fuer Dich ins blaue raten, 
<Fuchs> z.B. mit dem Befehl metacity --replace & disown
<Fuchs> aber mir machen Ratespielchen nicht so Spass 
<soundmett> schreibst du mir grad?
<Fuchs> soundmett: ja? 
<soundmett> ja was möchtest du für ne ausgabe?
<soundmett> ich kann keine liefern wenn ich nichts sehe
<Fuchs> ach, das Terminal siehst Du auch nicht mehr? 
<soundmett> nein
<soundmett> nichts
<Fuchs> halb so tragisch, 
<soundmett> nur mauszeiger und hintergrund
<Fuchs> CTRL+ALT+F1, dann blind: 
<Fuchs> DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace &
<soundmett> sehe das terminal nur in "recovery console"
<soundmett> ja k, ich versuchs
<Fuchs> ansonsten: installier ssh auf der Kiste
<Fuchs> offensichtlich hast Du ja noch eine zweite rumstehen, dann steuerst Du halt von der aus
<Fuchs> ,ssh? soundmett 
<shetlandpony> soundmett, SSH ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH - Weitere Infos im query ...
<foxfox> Ich suche eine alternative für VMWare Server 2. Soll auf einem Ubuntu Server laufen und die VMs sollten sich am besten, ähnlich wie bei VMWare, über einen Webinterface steuern lassen.
<soundmett> mit DISPLAY... passiert nichts
<mgolisch> virtualbox?
<Fuchs> soundmett: das ist dann etwas uncool 
<mgolisch> ansonsten evtl kvm wenn deine cpus virt ext haben
<mgolisch> gibt fuer beides webinterfaces soweit ich weiss
<Fuchs> soundmett: gut, anders. Du startest Gnome regulaer, dann auf die Konsole, dann blind  cp ~/.xsession-errors  ~/.xsession-errors-old 
<Fuchs> soundmett: dann hast Du die anschliessend, wenn Du wieder die recoverykonsole startest, noch. Und dann packst Du mir die in pastebinit. 
<soundmett> ich versuchs =)
<soundmett> aber moment, wie komm ich aus dem "blind-terminal" ohne reboot in die re-console=
<soundmett> ?
<Fuchs> CTRL+ALT+F7, Alt+Druck+K 
<soundmett> k
<Fuchs> und ein reboot waere auch egal
<soundmett> aso ok
<foxfox> mgolisch: die vm´s sollen ohne netzwerk laufen, das war bei VMWare das tolle. Also die VM im Webinterface quasi wie über VNC zu steuern.
<mgolisch> wie ohne netzwerk?
<mgolisch> virtualbox hat vrdp
<foxfox> also nur die vm soll kein netzwerk haben. der server natürlich schon.
<soundmett> http://pastebin.com/eQ0Lpnc0
<soundmett> old kommt gleich, konnte er grad iwie nicht lesen
<Fuchs> mich interessiert ausschliesslich old
<soundmett> aso
<soundmett> weil du beides wolltest =)
<Fuchs> noe
<geser> foxfox: warum nicht einfach kein netzwerk-interface einrichten in der VM?
<foxfox> geser: ja genau das möchte ich, aber irgendwie muss ich die vm ja auch noch steuern. Da sie auf einem headless Server laufen soll brauch ich noch irgendein Client mit dem ich zugriff auf die VM bekomme.
<mgolisch> verstehe
<mgolisch> dieses virtualbox webinterface kann das glaub ich
<mgolisch> hab ich aber noch nie ausprobiert
<mgolisch> in dem screenshot steht da zumindestens console
<mgolisch> http://code.google.com/p/phpvirtualbox/
<mgolisch> das kannste dir ja mal angucken
<foxfox> seh ich auch gerade, mit dem webinterface und vrdp klingt das schon ganz gut. wenn vrdp über den server läuft und nicht aus der vm kommt
<mgolisch> jo das vrdp geht ueber den server
<foxfox> okay dann vielen dank. virtualbox läst sich problemlos headless installieren?
<soundmett> Fuchs: nicht? dachte, die pastes werden mit "cp ~/.xsession-errors ~/.xsession-errors-old" einfach nur getrennt gespeichert?! also in zwei? ich nehme somit an: pastebini ~/.xsession-errors ~/.xsession-errors-old wäre richtig?
<mgolisch> foxfox: ja
<Fuchs> noe, mich interessiert nur das -old, das musstest Du erstellen, weil das Original bei jedem X Start ueberschrieben wird mit dem, was mich nicht interessiert
<foxfox> mgolisch: super danke!
<sysdef> foxfox: puh, warum nicht einfach nen virt-manager?
<mgolisch> foxfox: hab das auch headless laufen, allerdings ohne dieses webinterface, aber kannst ja mal austesten wie gut das funktioniert
<foxfox> sysdef: wie steuer ich dort die VMs?
<Plexus> moin
<Plexus> mein apache lässt sich net mehr starten
<soundmett> Laptop schmiert immer wieder ab wenn "cp ~/.xsession-errors-old"
<soundmett> friert ein
<Plexus> es sollte aber net an den configs liegen - die hab ich länger net verändert
<Fuchs> soundmett: okay. Das klingt sehr kaputt
<Fuchs> soundmett: installier ssh und guck von einem anderen Rechner, was schief laeuft
<Plexus> erstaunlich ist auch dass beim sudo /etc/init.d/apache start/stop keine fehlermeldung zurückkommt
<Plexus> selbst wenn ich 2 mal hintereinander stoppe sacht er ok
<mgolisch> und?
<Plexus> im error los steht auch nix
<Plexus> log
<Plexus> nachm start zeigt er in der prozessliste auch keinen apache an nachm init.d/start
<Plexus> hat iwer ne idee?
<mgolisch> hm
<mgolisch> sudo service apache start ?
<Plexus> unrecognized service
<apollo13> ist apache2 und wenn das nicht geht sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<apollo13> oder sudo apache2ctl restart
<Plexus> httpd not running, trying to start
<apollo13> check mal wie die rechte auf die logfiles gesetzt sind
<apollo13> versuch dann das ausgeführte command händisch starten
<apollo13> wenn noch immer fail: strace
<soundmett> Fuchs: kann es sein das ssh nicht in der recoveryconsole läuft?
<soundmett> ich habs aufm lappi installiert aber mein rechner hier could not resolve hostname XXXX: Name ir service not known
<Plexus> logfiles sind auf 640 root:adm
<Fuchs> soundmett: wenn Du auf die IP des anderen gehst? 
<PBeck> hi
<soundmett> connection refused
<soundmett> ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.101 port 22: Connection refused
<k1l> benutzer mitgeben
<soundmett> kommt das selbe bei rum
<Plexus> hmmm...  was meinste mit händisch starten?
<Plexus> die /usr/sbin/apache2 direkt aus der console starten, oder wie?
<soundmett> ich les grad das nautilus wohl ssh inkl. hat
<soundmett> vllt. klapps darüber
<Plexus> da kommt dann apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<benste> hi, weis jemand welchen IRC es für PAM in Ubuntu gibt ? - würde gerne ne vorhandene nicht Beschreibbare Smartcard für den GDM login nehmen
<Plexus> also mit strace kommt das hier raus:
<Plexus> http://pastebin.com/mbaDtfBR
<Plexus> http://pastebin.com/HYzyGz3v
<Plexus> musste nomma was korrigieren
<soundmett> jemand hier der sich mit SSH auskennt? google und UU helfen mir bisher nicht weiter :/
<dadrc> ,mf? soundmett 
<shetlandpony> soundmett: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<soundmett> achja, sorry =)
<soundmett> Gegeben: OpenSSH-Server bzw. SSH auf Laptop im selben Netzwerk wie PC (beide Ubuntu 10.10) | gesucht: Verbindung von PC zu Laptop -> "ssh 192.168.0.IP" bringt "connection refused"
<SQ-ONE> soundmett: ssh-daemon laeuft? auch keine firewall (ufw) laufen?
<janda> soundmett, hast schon in die sshd_config mal geschaut?
<soundmett> FW ist höchstens im router aktiv
<soundmett> ssh daemon?
<soundmett> in die config komm ich so schnell nicht da mein laptop keine grafische oberfläche anzeigt ( deswegen der versuch per remote darauf zu zugreifen)
<Deem> soundmett: auf dem laptop "pastebinit /etc/ssh/sshd_config"
<jokrebel> soundmett: geht ein ping?
<Deem> is am einfachsten :D
<janda> soundmett, auf der konsole mal: ps -ax eintippen und da müsste soetwas wie: "2371 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd" auch angezeigt werden
<jokrebel> soundmett: läuft der Laptop normalerweise über WLAN? Und das über Netzwerk-Manager-Applet? Das dürfte nämlich dann ohne Grafische Oberfläche gar nicht gehn.
<soundmett> mom, eins nach andern =) 1. pastebinit /etc.... bringt " kann von /etc.... nicht lesen" | 2. ping ist da, WIE stoppe ich das wieder? :) |  3. ps -ax ergibt keinen eintrag ähnlich dem obigen in der liste | 4. laptop ist bisher noch garnicht mit ubuntu gelaufen, ethernet kabel steckt
<Knickel> hmm, ubuntu-server will sich nicht von usb stick installieren lassen, kein cd-rom gefunden sagt er... was ja klar ist, ist ja keins im rechner
<jokrebel> strg+c
<soundmett> thx, 2. hat sich erledigt
<janda> dann läuft kein sshd (ssh-daemon)!
<jokrebel> soundmett: schon klar dass der ssh-Server auf dem _Laptop_ installiert und gestartet sein muss?
<jokrebel> soundmett: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ssh
<soundmett> jokrebel: hab ich schon 3 x durchgekaut
<soundmett> ssh ist installiert
<soundmett> und läuft wohl auch
<soundmett> laut wiki sollte er ja bei neustart automatisch mitlaufen
<jokrebel> .oO( eigentlich ja )
<soundmett> ich denk mal dass der router mir n strich durch die rechnung macht
<soundmett> nur musste ich in meiner "windows-karriere" bisher nie ports freigeben für LAN-zugriffe
<jokrebel> soundmett: sollte eigentlich nicht
<soundmett> hmm, ssh localhost geht auch nicht
<soundmett> ist das normal?
<janda> soundmett, eintippen: ssh -l <Benutzername> localhost
<Knickel> wieso will ubuntu server unbedingt ein cd-laufwerk bei der installation, wie kann ichs verhindern?
<LetoThe2nd> Knickel: kannst ja debootstrappen.
<Knickel> bitte was?
<LetoThe2nd> Knickel: du kannst das system ja debootstrappen.
<soundmett> janda: immernoch "connection refused"
<Knickel> benutzt die gleichen wörter, verstehs trotzdem net
<LetoThe2nd> Knickel: "entverbisiert" wird dann dein buzzword: "debootstrap" :-)
<Knickel> ROFL
<Knickel> muss doch sicher nur irgend ein parameter übergeben werden, dass der checkt, zeug nicht auf cdro
<Knickel> m
<janda> soundmett, dein ssh daemon läuft NICHT! log dich als root ein, dann starte den dienst von hand: "/etc/init.d/ssh" enter
<LetoThe2nd> Knickel: wenn du meinst. meinen lösungsvorschlag kannst du ja mal für später vormerken.
<straylight> hallo
<Knickel> LetoThe2nd, das ding ist, hab nirgens noch nen ubuntu installiert, nur windows
<jokrebel> soundmett: was sagt ein "ps -A | grep ssh"?
<janda> soundmett, sorry "start" muss noch dahinter, also "/etc/init.d/ssh start" enter
<LetoThe2nd> Knickel: wie kommst du held dann zur "serverversion"?
<Knickel> LetoThe2nd, vielleicht nutz ich am desktop windows, hab früher ubuntu genutzt und sowieso spielt das ja keine rolle
<soundmett> bin drin
<LetoThe2nd> Knickel: leute mit ohne plan sollten den hint auf der ubuntu-homepage ernst nehmen und sich an die _empfohlene_ desktop-ausgabe halten.
<soundmett> aber nur auf dem jetzigen pc
<janda> soundmett, danach sollte die konsoleneingabe"ps -ax" die o.g. ausgabe bringen
<Knickel> LetoThe2nd, genau, erst desktopversion um danach wieder alles runterzukicken, ist aber nicht so klever
<LetoThe2nd> Knickel: ah ja. früher. also wie gesagt. der ernstzunehmende weg für ne serverinstallation ohne cd/etc/pp ist debootstrap. wenn dir das zu komplex ist - dann halt nicht, musst ja nicht tun was ich sage. aber das ist halt der von mir supportete weg.
<LetoThe2nd> sonst wer lust auf das ticket? ;-)
<jokrebel> soundmett: "bin drin - aber nur auf dem jetzigen pc" soll heißen, du hast Dich auf den anderen PC jetzt verbinden können? Das hieße dann, dass der ssh-Server auf dem PC _nicht_ auf dem Laptop läuft. Dh. Du musst das selbe noch auf dem Laptop installieren ;-)
<soundmett> ist schon seit 2std installiert
<soundmett> aber scheinbar nicht gestartet worden
<soundmett> beim starten kommt aber jetzt das er /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key und /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key nicht laden konnte
<soundmett> also das laptop gibt das aus
<soundmett> und vom pc komme ich somit immer noch nicht aufs laptop
<soundmett> nur localhost
<jokrebel> sorry bbl
<pcundco> hi wie kan ich unter ubuntu einen ssh tunel erstelle ich habe schon einen server
<LetoThe2nd> pcundco: http://tinyurl.com/66hqdsg
<pcundco> ja und ich habe es schon probirt zb mit putty unter windoof hat das so geklapt aber ubuntu will nicht
<LetoThe2nd> ,windoof? pcundco, erstens
<shetlandpony> pcundco, erstens, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<LetoThe2nd> ,fn? pcundco, zweitens
<shetlandpony> pcundco, zweitens: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<pcundco> ich bekome swar das ssh fenster mit dem terminal aber der webbroser bekomt keine ferbindung wen ich den über den tunnel leiten will
<Deem> oioioioi.... Pisa lässt grüßen
<soundmett> :X
<soundmett> nochmal kurz: beim starten von /etc/init.d/ssh start kommt jetzt das er /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key und /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key nicht laden konnte
<soundmett> :)
<soundmett> ich sehs schon kommen dass ich nur wegen derm ****** laptop wieder win7 installen darf..
<apollo13> warum du den dsa hostkey überhaupt laden willst ist fraglich
<soundmett> ICH will den nicht laden
<soundmett> ssh möchte das
<apollo13> mein ssh tut das nicht…
<apollo13> wobei die default conf ist wohl so *gg*
<apollo13> soundmett: sind die keys da?
<soundmett> ich weiß es nicht
<apollo13> dann schau nach
<soundmett> seh ja nichts auf dem laptop
<apollo13> dann boot ihn nen singleuser mode ohne networking
<soundmett> ??
<apollo13> abgesicherter modus in windowspsrache^^
<soundmett> nur vorab: du weißt das ich keine oberfläche auf dem laptop habe?
<soundmett> darum gehts ja eigentlich die ganze zeit
<soundmett> sonst bräucht ioch kein ssh =)
<apollo13> ja und? die oberfläche hat doch nix mit ner rescue konsole zu tun
<soundmett> aso
<apollo13> abgesehen davon hast eine wenn du weißt, dass ssh nicht lädt
<apollo13> ist halt nur textbasiert^^
<soundmett> ja... ;)
<soundmett> bin drin und nu
<apollo13> schau nach ob die dateien existieren…
<soundmett> öhm
<soundmett> ich versuchs :)
<apollo13> cd und ls sind deine freunde
<apollo13> entspricht cd und dir im windows falls das hilft
<soundmett> kenns von früher aus dos..
<soundmett> aber: meine Panels sind da! nur ist nichts anklickbar
<soundmett> vllt. liegts garnicht an der grafikkarte
<apollo13> hä? ich dachte du hast keine grafische oberfläche?!
<soundmett> ja
<soundmett> es geht ja die ganze zeit darum dass ubuntu zwar startet aber keine panels o.Ä. angezeigt werden, nur cursor und hintergrundbild
<soundmett> und um einfacher auf das laptop zuzugreifen war die idee ssh zu installiern um von hier(pc) darauf zu kommen
<soundmett> aber: "dir" bringt mir nur meine ordner der zweiten partition, wie komme ich auf die ubuntu-partition?
<sds58> hallo, hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit photorec?
<soundmett> ah ich weiß wie
<sds58> irgendwie ist keine von den dateien die erstellt werden zu gebrauchen
<apollo13> sds58: wenn dateien putt kann photorec auch nix daran ändern
<sds58> apollo13: frage mich nur ob es evtl an der verschlüsselung liegen könnte..
<apollo13> wenn die platte noch verschlüsselt ist sicherlich
<sds58> kann die platte nämlich zweimal auswählen
<soundmett> apollo13: dateien sind da
<sds58> ok also sobald der eine in den recovery ordner gepackt hat sollten sie eigentlich funktionieren ja?
<apollo13> soundmett: tja dann würd ich den ssh daemon wohl händisch starten und schauen was ihm nicht passt
<apollo13> sds58: nein
<apollo13> teile davon können weiterhin putt sein
<soundmett> hast du den befehl parat?
<sds58> apollo13: würde das dann daran leigen das in der zwischen zeit auf die platte geschrieben wurde? weil ich habe die datei nur blöderweise gelöscht 
<apollo13> sshd --haufenweise parameter
<sds58> also kein system crash oder so 
<apollo13> sds58: wenn da jetzt andere daten drüber sind ist sie weiterhin putt ja
<soundmett> ich glaub ich schmeiss win7 wieder drauf...
<soundmett> scheiss lappi, wird verkauft
<sds58> apollo13: danke, ich versuche es jetzt nochmal mit der auswahl so wie sie mir im system-monitor auch angezeigt wird
<OlMightyGreek> hi. ich versuche bei meiner atikarte mit dem fglrx treiber "aticonfig --lsp" für die powerstates auszuführen, bekomme aber ein "unrecognized option". mache ich was falsch?
<OlMightyGreek> ah.. super. option entfernt.. naja
<sds58> wie kann ich einstellen dass vlc Nur meine channels.conf öffnet und nicht auch andere txts?
<soundmett> muss ich einen usb stick iwie mounten damit er in ubuntu angezeigt wird?
<sds58> eigentlich nicht... hatte allerdings auch mal so einen.. werden vermutlich nicht alle erkannt
<soundmett> dann wohl windows starten :/
<k1l> ? was ist denn das für ne logik
<sds58> meinste mich?
<k1l> nee, warum er da windows direkt booten will
<sds58> weiss auch nicht; is wohl noch nicht so lang dabei ;)
<splashote> hi, die microSD in meinem Sansa (rockbox) konnte ich erst ganz normal nutzen, nun kann ich dort nichts mehr löschen o.ä. "read only". wie kann ich das beheben?
<splashote> selbst als sudo lässt sich da nichts machen
<k1l> splashote: schau mit mount wie sie gemountet ist. warscheinlich als ro. dann schau mal die logs durch, warum
<splashote> k1l danke
<ggasfda> ich versuch gerade mal wieder ubuntu zu installieren und scheitere schon am booten des livesystems... ich hab normalerweise immer die isos mit unetbootin auf usb stick übertragen, und dann davon installiert, nun hab ich das schon mit kubuntu und ubuntu iso (jeweils desktop) ein paarmal probiert, aber nachdem ersten menü passiert einfach garnix mehr. usb creator führt auch nicht zum ziel. es hat auf diesem system immer so funktio
<Gamoder> ,512 ggasfda
<Gamoder> hmm
 * k1l gibt Gamoder nen "?"
<Gamoder> ?512 ggasfda
<ggasfda> ich kann auch garnicht mit irgendwelchen meldungen dienen
<ggasfda> blinkendere cursor sonst nix
<ggasfda> und 512 ?
<emryz> nabend zusammen
<k1l> ,512? ggasfda 
<shetlandpony> ggasfda: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<beaver74> ,512? ggasfda 
<Gamoder> Egal
<shetlandpony> ggasfda: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<Gamoder> Aso ...
<beaver74> :)
<beaver74> shetlandpony, wie geht es dir?
<shetlandpony> Mir geht es gut. Danke der Nachfrage =)
<ggasfda> ich versuch gerade mal wieder ubuntu zu installieren und scheitere schon am booten des livesystems... ich hab 
<ggasfda> normalerweise immer die isos mit unetbootin auf usb stick übertragen, und dann davon installiert, nun hab ich das 
<ggasfda> schon mit kubuntu und ubuntu iso (jeweils desktop) ein paarmal probiert, aber nachdem ersten menü passiert einfach 
<ggasfda> garnix mehr. usb creator führt auch nicht zum ziel. es hat auf diesem system immer so funktioniert, kann unter 
<ggasfda> umständen auch irgendein hardware defekt vorliegen?
<beaver74> ggasfda, klar, kann... hattest denn mal das ISO geprueft?
<emryz> mein compiz lädt nicht mehr beim starten, funktioniert aber sonst einwandfrei (über compiz fusion symbol "reload window manager" und alles is in butter) wie kann ich es beim starten direkt laden?
<ggasfda> die isos sind natürlich in ordnung. prüfsumme, laufen in der virtualbox, usw und sofort. :)
<beaver74> ggasfda, hattest auf dem Stick mal ein fsck laufen lassen?
<ggasfda> emryz in die startup programme von gnome reinmachen "compiz --replace" war das denk ich
<emryz> ich teste es mal, danke :)
<beaver74> ggasfda, evtl. mal die Partitionstabelle auf dem Stick loeschen und neu erstellen
<ggasfda> ich versuch grad rauszufinden wie ich in windows 7 etwas fsck artiges mach :)
<beaver74> ggasfda, zum Dateisystem pruefen muesste unter "Eigenschaften" im Kontext vom Stick im "Arbeitsplatz" liegen
<ggasfda> alles gut, dann mach ich nun nochmal die partition ganz platt
<ggasfda> kann man usb stick partitionen unter windows garnicht löschen/ändern ?
<emryz> ggasfda danke dir, war der befehl :)
<beaver74> ggasfda, das sieht Win7 nicht gern
<emryz> schönen abend allen noch :)
<beaver74> bye emryz 
<emryz> bb
<ggasfda> ich geb mich mal damit zufrieden dass die verwaltung sagt dass alles super und fehlerfrei is...
<ggasfda> kann ich in ner virtualbox von einem echten realen usb stick booten ? (wenn die entsprechenden erweiterungen installiert sind?)
<beaver74> ggasfda, ich glaub in der -OSE nicht, weiß ich aber nicht ganz genau
<beaver74> ggasfda, hast du kein anderes Linux zur verfuegung und kannst dort zB fdisk nutzen, Stick komplett loeschen und dann nochmal unetbootin versuchen?
<beaver74> ggasfda, dieser Weg liess einen widerspenstigen Stick hier mal wieder aufleben
<ggasfda> hab grad gar keins
<ggasfda> ich test nun mal usb stick unter virtualbox booten
<beaver74> oder in der vm auf den Stick zugreifen, wenn die OSE das kann...
<beaver74> afk
<eth99> das neue mumble-paket hat eine falsche abhängigkeit zu mumble-x11
<dAnjou> eth99: bitte als bug reporten
<pcundco> wie krige ich's hin das ubuntu die updaits automatisch instalirt?
<dauerflucher> pcundco: Update Manager Settings
<jokrebel> pcundco: system - systemverwaltung - Softwar-Paketquellen - Aktuallisierungen - dort in der sektion "Automatische Updates"
<mini2> servus
<mini2> servus
<mini2> wie kann ich terminal ausgaben gleichzeitig auf stdout und in ein file ausgeben lassen?
<mini2> da gabs ein tool ich weiß den namen nicht mehr
<dauerflucher> mini2: tee
<dauerflucher> mini2: e.g. ls -a | tee file.txt
<mini2> ah super ich glaub das wars
<mini2> danke
<dAnjou> ich würd file.jpg nehmen O.O
<dauerflucher> warum?
<eth99> gibts auch mplayer-mt und mencoder-mt im repo? oder muss man externe quellen nehmen?
<mini2> eth99: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<eth99> was sollte dieser link?
<mini2> eth99: da stehen die pakete
<eth99> lol
<eth99> bedenke mal meine frage
<dauerflucher> eth99: das tue ich gerade auch… mini2's antwort ist demnach korrekt
<eth99> poah, ignore
<jokrebel> eth99: ???
<pcundco> wie viel ram kan ubuntu 32 und 64 bit erkennen
<bekks> Mehr als Du je kaufen kannst.
<pcundco> 32 bit?
<pcundco> 64bit = genügent?
<bekks> Mehr als genug :)
<pcundco> und 32 bit ich habe mal gehört 3.5 gig?
<dauerflucher> pcundco: mit pae kernel kann auch 32bit mehr
<pcundco> ah ok
<pcundco> wofür ist dise datei /lib/modules/2.6.35-25-generic-pae/modules.dep
<pcundco> beim booten komt immer sone meldung das die nicht gefunden wird
<pcundco> ist das schlimm
<pcundco> ???
<jokrebel> gn8
<bolder> n8
<chris1000> hallo! display_errors auf on in /etc/php5/apache2 gesetzt, trotzdem werden im browser keine Fehler angezeigt. Webserver hab ich neu gestartet. Warum nicht? Lucid Lynx.
<Knickel> beim crontab, @reboot/5 * * * * - beim start und dann alle 5 minuten?
<alarmschaben> chris_: evtl. Override durch php_flags in VHost-Config?
<chris_> alarmschaben, nein, ich hab höchstens die additional inis im verdacht
<snooky> hi all
<chris_> grad mit grep durchsucht. auch nicht.
<chris_> servus
<snooky> behandelt ihr hier auch bash scripts? nur was kleines oder ist das nen anderer chan?
<tm> snooky: join #bash oder ##bash-de, außerdem ist hier ein ubuntu channel, da bist mit debian fragen völlig falsch
<snooky> tm, du bist auch überall, was?
<tm> snooky: sei nicht überrascht, wenn du hier kein narrenkäppchen bekommst, beachte das topic ;)
<dauerflucher> snooky: ganz vielleicht würde ich dir helfen
<snooky> ??
<dauerflucher> nicht?
<chris_> snooky stell die frage hier doch einfach mal. bash gehört auch irgendwie zu ubuntu
<snooky> wovon ab hängig weil du sagst "ganz vielleicht"
<apollo13> hmm tm sagt nein, der rest sagt ja, spannend
<tm> dauerflucher: was spricht dagegen das im #bash oder ##bash-de zu besprechen?
<chris_> ja eigentlich müsste das nach #bash
<dauerflucher> soll er dahingehen… oder mich im query vollquatschen, ich hab noch bier
<chris_> obwohl, wenn er jetzt mit #bash eine ubuntu-spezifische datei bearbeiten möchte, tm ?
<tm> dauerflucher: perfekt :)
<snooky> das script soll nur ausfhren logge dich auf server per ssh ein, führe befehl aus, logge dich aus, also z.b. sowas => ssh -l $user $ip  =>  cd /home/snooky/scripts/  =>  ./script.sh  =>  exit
<dauerflucher> snooky: wie gesagt, wenn ich, dann im query
<dauerflucher> kein query?
<[LinuxFreakx]> auf daten oder ordner kommen immer popup informationen wie kann man die abschalten 
<Fuchs> unter Gnome? Kaum, oder? 
<[LinuxFreakx]> gnome 
<Fuchs> nicht reproduzierbar
<dadrc> #, keine Tooltips in Nautilus
<alarmschaben> snooky: ssh user@host "Befehl1; Befehl2; Befehl3"
<alarmschaben> snooky: Wertvolle Hilfe liefert hier das abs-buide
<alarmschaben> abs-guide sollte es sein. ;-)
<alarmschaben> Gute Nacht! ;-)
#ubuntu-de 2011-01-29
<C_A_M> moin
<bullgard> Audacious 2.4.0 hat in der 4.Zeile ein rotes Quadrat. Was bedeutet dieses Symbol?
<dreamon> Habe auf nouveau anstelle von nvidia propitärem Treiber umgestellt, kann es sein, das virtualbox aber den propitären zwingend braucht?
<bekks> dreamon: Nein.
<dreamon> bekks, Komisch.-> virtualbox VirtualBox: supR3HardenedMainGetTrustedMain: dlopen("/usr/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox.so",) failed: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bekks> dreamon: Wann genau kommt die MEldung?
<dreamon> bekks, libGL scheint was mit Grafikkarte zu tun zu haben.. 
<bekks> dreamon: Wann genau kommt die Meldung?
<dreamon> bekks, Sofort beim Starten.. hab gestern nvidia deinstalliert und auf nouveau umgestellt.. seither seh ich diese Meldung.. Kommt nur wenn ich in Konsole starte)
<dreamon> Wenn ichs nur anklicke kommt gar kein Fenster
<Frickelpit> ich würd mal das kernekmodul neu bauen lassen
<bekks> dreamon: Welche virtualbox version?
<dreamon> virtualbox-4.0_4.0.0-69151~Ubuntu~maverick_i386.deb
<bekks> 4.0.2 ist aktuell.
<Upload> Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem, ich habe mir einen externen TV-USB Empfänger geholt (Sundtek Media TV Pro) Ihn angeschlossen und nach folgender Anleitung   http://support.sundtek.com/index.php/topic,2.0.html den Treiber installiert, aber ich kann ihn einfach nicht ansprechen. Das wirft lsusb aus: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399746/ . Vielen Dank für die Hilfe im voraus.
<bekks> ,wf? Upload 
<shetlandpony> Upload: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Midas3> empia scheint der stick zu sein
<Midas3> was sagt denn dmesg|grep -i dvb
<Upload> Moment
<dreamon> bekks, Hab hier xp und maverik installiert.. ich glaub ich muß maverik mal neu installieren.. hab zuviel gefummelt. Gibts nen Link wo ich mich dran Festhalten kann?
<bekks> dreamon: Du musst da gar nichts neu installieren.
<bekks> dreamon: Du solltest nur mal hingehen und die aktuelle vbox version installieren.
<apollo13> wenn ne app beim login einen keyring entlocken will, wie find ich raus welche app das ist?
<bekks> ps aux
<apollo13> bekks: und nach was schauen?
<dreamon> bekks, Schon.. nur hier ist system schon ziemlich im Argen. nvidia läßt sich nicht mehr installieren.. macht auch sonst seltsame sachen. Muß das mal neu hochziehen.
<Upload> @ Medas3 http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399747/
<bekks> dreamon: Na dann.
<bekks> apollo13: Nach den Prozessen die da laufen.
<dreamon> bekks, frägt sich nur wie .. um mir möglichst einen Holocaust zu ersparen.
<apollo13> bekks: callt das echt jeder prozess selbst und wird das nicht über dbus oder so aufgerufen?
<Midas3> Upload: sieht gut aus. und was ist nun der fehler genau?
<bekks> dreamon: CD einlegen, neu installieren. Vorher dein /home komplett sichern (sudo tar cvf /home.tar /home) und wegkopieren.
<bekks> apollo13: selbst wenn - muss der Prozess ja laufen um es aufzurufen.
<apollo13> bekks: ach erzähl ;) mal gucken nacher
<dreamon> bekks, Ok, und dann wenn installiert ist.. muß ich gleichen usernamen verwenden? und dann dann komplett überschreiben mit meinen alten daten oder wie?
<Frickelpit> …
<bekks> dreamon: Musst Du nicht. Und solltest nicht einfach dein altes Home wieder darufspielen, sondern nur die Daten daraus, die du wirklich brauchst.
<Frickelpit> dreamon: du hast dich doch dazu entschieden, dein system neu aufzuspielen. hast du dir auch nur ansatzweise vorher dazu gedanken gemacht?
<dreamon> Frickelpit, das tue ich ja. Ich brech das nicht übers knie.. da die kiste wieder laufen muß.. es hängt da eine ganze menge mit dran.
<Frickelpit> dann mach dir ein plan vorher
<Frickelpit> und denke ein wenig mit ;)
<dreamon> Zuviele sachen, das ich angst hab das falsch anzugehen.. 
<Frickelpit> was soll passieren?
<Frickelpit> dein backup liegt ja extern in sicherheit im falle
<dreamon> Frickelpit, 1000 Dinge. Hab soviele Programm eingerichtet, angepasst und das ganze Problem nur weil Nvidia hier streß macht. Fuchs sagt, ich muß neu aufziehen.. zuviele PPAs.. 
<Frickelpit> tja
<Frickelpit> dann solltest du dir mal generell gedanken machen
<Frickelpit> _welche_ programme brauchst du wirklich, _muss_ es eins aus einem ppa sein usw.
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Warum sind ppas so gefährlich..?
<bekks> dreamon: Das hast Du doch gerade gemerkt...
<dreamon> bekks, schon.. die PPAs ändern scheinbar am System selbst was.. frage mich warum.. will ja das Programm und nicht das es mein System versemmlt.
<Frickelpit> das programm braucht aber auch die passenden abhängigkeiten
<Frickelpit> und schon steckst du in der dependency hell
<bekks> dreamon: Die ändern nichts am system selbst.
<bekks> dreamon: Das sind FREMD-Pakete, die halt nicht zwangsweise zum Rest des Systems passen müssen.
<dreamon> Frickelpit, diese Abhängigkeiten, wie stell ich mir das vor? sind das Libraries die bestimmte Versionen voraussetzen..
<bekks> dreamon: Libraries und Programme.
<bekks> Und wenn das alles nicht mehr zueinander passt, fliegt Dir halt dein System um die Ohren, oder Du kannst Pakete nicht mehr installieren, etc.
<dreamon> Also wenn ich ein PPA nehme, kann es sein, das es Librarys nimmt die eine neuere oder ältere Version installieren.. um zu laufen. Und dann funktioniert das andere Programm nicht mehr das auf die vorige Version angewiesen war..
<dreamon> Und für sowas gibt es keine Lösung.. oder wie macht ihr das wenn ihr scharf auf ein bestimmtes Programm seit.?
<ppq`> Zerant: laeuft da denn noch irgendein paketverwaltungs- oder updateprogramm?
<bekks> "kann nicht" ist keine valide Fehlermeldugn.
<Zerant> ppq`,  wie finde ich das raus ? also mit "ps aux" finde ich nichts
<dreamon> Bei den PPAs steht ja z.b. Maverik dort. 
<ppq`> Zerant: du kannst auch mal in der ausgabe von lsof nach der lock datei greppen
<dreamon> bekks, Virtalbox 4.02 gleiche Fehlermeldung
<bekks> dreamon: Ja, dann brauchst du wohl nvidia.
<bekks> dreamon: Oder Du benutzt VBoxHeadless.
<Zerant> ppq`,  lsof | grep /var/lib/dpkg/lock zeigt mir nichts an
<ppq`> Zerant: und wenn du nur 'lock' nimmst?
<Midas3> dreamon: evtl mal ohne vbox 3d beschleunigung probiert?
<dreamon> Midas3, Ich hab 3D komplett gekillt.. nouveau ist im moment in benutzung
<Zerant> ppq`,  also mit "lsof | grep lock" zeigt er mir nen haufen an
<Midas3> dreamon: achso vbox startet überhaupt nicht? dachte startet nur die vm nicht...k
<dreamon> Midas3, ja, generell gar nicht.
<ppq`> Zerant: naja, plump und unelegant aber schnell - einfach mal neu starten, dann sollte erstmal kein paketverwaltungsprogramm laufen, dann kannst du nochmal gucken in der ausgabe von 'ps -eF' ob da irgendwas apt maessiges laeuft.. wenn nix laeuft und die lock datei dann immer noch da ist, *dann* kannst du sie loeschen
<bekks> dreamon: VBoxHeadless statt VirtualBox ...
<dreamon> bekks, was ist das? geht damit USB?
<Zerant> ppq`,  okay danke reicht da einfach abmelden oder richtig neu starten ?
<bekks> dreamon: "Documentation" auf der linken Seite von www.virtualbox.org
<bekks> USB geht bei 4.x generell nur mit installiertem Extension Pack.
<ppq`> Zerant: ruhig mal richtig neu starten. ist zwar nicht wirklich notwendig und overkillig, hilft aber indem es alle laufenden prozesse ordnungsgemaess beendet
<Zerant> ppq`, alles klar, danke bin dann gleich wieder da und berichte ob wieder alles geht
<bekks> ppq`: Schlimmstenfalls macht das auch nur ein kill -9 auf alles was noch läuft ;)
<dreamon> Ah. Danke..
<bekks> dreamon: VBoxHeadless ist das command line interface, um eine VM zu starten. Administrierung geht mit VBoxManage.
<ppq`> bekks: normal aber erstmal nur -15, oder?
<Zerant> ppq`, danke geht wieder alles
<dreamon> bekks, Aua.. und du meinst das wenn ich die vm in der Console starte dann würde sie laufen.. ohne nvidia?
<dadrc> (Ich würd mir ja kein Paket installieren, das "kopflos" im Namen hat) *scnr*
<bekks> dreamon: Klar. Mache ich auf meinem Server nicht anders.
<bekks> dreamon: Da weiß ich nicht mal, welche Grafikkarte drin ist - und X habe ich auf der Kiste auch nicht.
<apollo13> bekks: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/328640/ ideen?
<bekks> apollo13: zeile 51 evtl.
<apollo13> printer applet, hmm
<bekks> Vielleicht bastelst Du ja gerade am Drucker herum.
<apollo13> ich hab keinen drucker, aber danke ich guck ob ich noch was find
<dreamon> bekks, VBoxManage startvm XP -> VBoxManage: error: The virtual machine 'XPDontWorry-Bank' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1-> VBoxManage: error: Details: code NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005), component Machine, interface IMachine, callee 
<amazin> dreamon: sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<amazin> und dann nochmal probieren :)
<bekks> dreamon: Kernelmodule nicht installiert.
<apollo13> bekks: dummes telepathy missioncontrol *gg*
<dreamon> amazin, WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/emc2, it will be ignored in a future release.
<bekks> dreamon: Egal.
<dreamon> mehr sagt er nicht. Aber es kam neulich auch ein neuer Kernel.. da hast du recht.
<bekks> Mehr sagt WER nicht?
<bekks> lsmod | grep vbox angucken.
<dreamon> bekks, sudo modprobe vboxdrv -> zeigt nur -> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/emc2, it will be ignored in a future release.
<bekks> dreamon: ...
<amazin> dreamon: das ist nur ne warnung, weil die configdatei nicht auf ".conf" endet, hat mit vbox nichts zutun
<dreamon> lsmod | grep vbox -> vboxnetadp 6614  0 -> vboxnetflt 18657  0 -> vboxdrv 214671  2 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt
<bekks> dreamon: Ist dein User Mitglied der Gruppe vboxusers?
<dreamon> bekks, mit sicherheit.. zumindest war er es die letzten 2Jahre!
<bekks> Guck halt nach.
<amazin> dreamon: schau nach :P
<dreamon> amazin, schnief.. ich kann mir die befehle nicht mehr merken.. wie hieß diese DAtei doch gleich noch?
<amazin> groups
<bekks>  /etc/group heisst die Datei
<dreamon> vboxusers:x:123:dreamon
<Frickelpit> dreamon: neuer kernel?
<bekks> dreamon: Sagte ich vorhin nicht VBoxHeadless -- zum starten einer VM?
<bekks> Ja, sagte ich.
<dreamon> ja sagtest du!
<dadrc> Braucht man das nur für headless? Gerade geguckt, mein User ist da nicht drin, aber...
<bekks> dadrc: das braucht man immer.
<dadrc> Wundert mich, meine VMs funktionieren
<bekks> dadrc: Lässt Du das als root laufen?
<dadrc> nein
<dreamon> bekks, Nun hat er gestartet.. aber ich seh nix
<bekks> NAtürlich nicht. HEADLESS.
<dreamon> bekks, aber wie greif ich drauf zu? Kratz Kratz
<bekks> Um die console von dem Ding zu sehen, brauchst du das installierte Extension Pack, um dich dann mit RDP dorthin zu verbinden.
<bekks> Steht ALLES in der Doku...
<dadrc> bekks, sollte ich mir da irgendwie Sorgen machen und das untersuchen oder tut's "never touch a running system"?
<bekks> dadrc: Welche vbox version hast du denn installiert?
<dadrc> Oh, richtig. Ich hab mal die Closed-Source-Version installiert, weil ich USB-Support braucht. 
<dreamon> Ok, ich Ess mir mal Mut an.. und dann les ich nach.!! Danke .. Für eure Geduld! Merci .. 
<bekks> dadrc: WELCHE version...?
<dadrc> Version: 3.2.12-68302~Ubuntu~maverick
<bekks> 4.0.2 ist aktuell :P
<dadrc> Ah, hier... stimmt, hatte die 3.2er Paketquelle drin. Danke :)
<bullgard> Audacious 2.4.0 hat in der 4.Zeile ein rotes Quadrat. Was bedeutet dieses Symbol?
<Midas3> ich rate mal. audacious klingt nach audio. rot ist aufnahme. quadrat ist stop. aufnahme gestoppt/stoppen?
<bullgard> Midas3: Raten ist gut. Reicht aber nicht immer.  Audacious ist ein Audioplayer. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/audacious erwähnt nichts von "Aufnahme".
<Midas3> deswegen hab ich ja extra raten dabei geschrieben ;)
<bullgard> :-)
<bolder> hi
<amazin> hi
<splashote> hallo, habe eine als ro gemountete microSD, habe nun versucht sie als rw zu mounten "sudo mount -o remount, rw /media/hoerbuecher" bleibt jedoch ohne erfolg.
<splashote> gibt's ne möglichkeit das ding einfach plattzumachen=
<bekks> Erstmal solltest du schauen, warum das Ding nicht rw gemounted werden kann.
<bekks> dmesg ist dein Freund.
<dadrc> bekks, ich hab jetzt vbox 3.2 runtergeschmissen und 4.0.2-69518~Ubuntu~maverick installiert, mein User ist weiterhin nicht in vboxusers, aber ich kann VMs starten und nutzen. 
<splashote> deswegen:  FAT: Filesystem error (dev sdb1) ?
<bekks> splashote: Richtig.
<bekks> splashote: unmounten und dann fsck.vfat -f benutzen.
<splashote> bekks: ok, danke, ich hab die karte jetzt schon geplättet, bei dem mp3-player hab ich das gleiche problem, da versuch ich das mal
<splashote> bekks: hm, kann weder die formatierte karte noch den player mounten, hier ist der output deines befehls: http://paste.ubuntu.com/559866/
<bekks> splashote: Ja, fsck mounted ja auch nichts.
<bekks> Und wie hast du sie "plattgemacht"?
<bekks> Du musst schon ein bisschen mehr Infos liefern :)
<splashote> bekks: klar, sorry. habe sie mit gparted formatiert und neu erstellt. über nautilus mounten geht nicht, mit sudo mount hab ich's nun hinbekommen
<splashote> beide geräte sind aber wieder "read-only". 
<rumpe1> und was sagt dmesg?
<bekks> Wenn Du das ding mit sudo mountest, darf dein User nicht schreiben.
<splashote> das macht natürlich sinn... ok, scheint also erstmal gelöst
<splashote> mir gibt fat_get cluster zu denken: "[ 5854.372971] FAT: Filesystem error (dev sdb1)
<splashote> [ 5854.372974]     fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 0)"
<bekks> Ja, das FS ist am Sack. :)
<splashote> hardwareseitig? oder lässt sich das lösen?
<bekks> Das lässt sich durch das Neuerstellen und die ordnungsgemäße Behandlung des Dateisystems lösen.
<splashote> ok, müsste dann rockbox wohl nochmal installieren. hilf mir zuallerletzt nochmal bitte auf die sprünge: wie schaffe ich es nun die geräte als user zu mounten, bzw. es so einzurichten das ubuntu es wieder von allein hinbekommt?
<bekks> Karte einstecken, fertig.
<bekks> Keine Einträge in der fstab, etc.
<splashote> in der fstab gibts dazu keine einträge. ich starte mal neu und gucke ob's dann klappt. vielen dank!
<digitaloktay> ,hcl?
<shetlandpony> HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<tobi_> moin
<tobi_> ich ab bei ca jedem 2./3. starten meines rechners anstelle des eingestelltem themes das standard theme woran könnte das liegen
<tobi_> wenn ich mich einmal an und wieder abmelde hab ich wieder mein  normales theme
<Zerant> Hallo, kann mir jemand helfen ? ich bekomme meinen sound nicht zum laufen. finde aber auch leider nichts dazu
<bekks> ,frag? Zerant 
<shetlandpony> Zerant: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<bekks> ,wf? Zerant 
<shetlandpony> Zerant: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Zerant> Entschuldiging bin neu hier
<Zerant> Problem ist ich habe heute Nacht das erste mal ubuntu installiert 10.10 und bekomme keinen Sound aus den Headset, Fehlermeldung kommt keine. habe im Soundmenu schon alle einstellungen durchprobiert.
<bekks> Funktiniert Sound denn sonst?
<Zerant> unter meiner Windows installation ja ... 
<Zerant> habe nur ein Headset keine Boxen
<tipo> Zerant: geh mal in die konsole und dort dann "alsamixer" aufrufen, dort dann schauen ob die regler auch geöffnet sind und ob keiner der kanäle gemutet ist
<Zerant> Sind alle auf 100% außer die Front aber dort ist auch nichts angeschlossen
<bekks> 100%? Das wird Ohrenschmerzen geben.
<tipo> die richtige soundkarte ist auch ausgewählt
<Zerant> Die richtige sollte es sein habe 2 bei beiden kommt kein Ton
<tipo> Zerant: was sagt denn bei dir "cat /proc/asound/cards"
<Zerant> tipo, dort werden mir 3 angegeben, einmal die onboard, einmal die SoundBlaster Live, und meine Webcam als usb mic
<Loki^1> hatte grad n disconnect also kp ob es ankam aber:
<Loki^1> (02:56:35 PM) Loki^: ich habe manchmal nach dem rumspielen an audio settings keinen ton oder nur sehr abgehackten in ubuntu 10.10... vielleicht hast du inzwischen die richtige karte oder das richtige setting gewaehlt, aber dieser bug tritt bei dir auch auf... n neustart hilft bei mir damit der sound dann wieder geht
<tipo> Zerant: gut dann werden dir karten aufjedenfall vom system erkannt, dann muss der fehler mei alsa oder bei der übergabe dahin aufzufinden sein
<Zerant> tipo, wie kann ich das herraus finden ? bin neu in der Linux Welt
<tipo> Zerant: ich würde dir dann diesen wiki artikel empfehlen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme
<Zerant> tipo, danke habs geschafft
<tipo> Zerant: kein problem
<VolumenKnOpf> Hab ne Frage zu Video-Tools: Würde gerne eine Reihe an DVD-ISO Dateien in MKV-Container verpacken. Die ISOs beinhalten jeweils nur den Hauptfilm mit max. 2 Tonspuren und Untertiteln. Erneutes enkodieren möchte ich vermeiden, MKV kann auch MPEG-Daten aufnehmen. Nun wäre HnadBrake fast das perfekte Tool dafür, kann aber leider kein "copy" beim Videostrom, nur Audio. Jemand eine Idee was man nehmen könnte?
<VolumenKnOpf> Ups. "Moin" vergessen. Moin.
<apollo13> VolumenKnOpf: händisch machen
<VolumenKnOpf> :(
<VolumenKnOpf> habs fast befürchtet.
<apollo13> oder halt kein handbrake verwenden
<bekks> Warum will man mpeg in einen mkv container schmeissen, ohne es neu zu codieren?
<VolumenKnOpf> apollo13, HandBrake war nur eine Idee, bin da völlig flexibel. Dachte nur der untersucht die Dateien gleich auf verfügbare Untertitel-Spuren usw. und das wäre praktisch.
<apollo13> bekks: weil mkv nen netter container ist, aber ja wenn man schon dabei ist gleich auch h264 :)
<bekks> Eben - es ist irgendwie sinnfrei, dass von einem Container in den nächsten zu werfen, just for the artifical aspect of it.
<VolumenKnOpf> bekks, uff, mehrere Gründe. a) Hab ein Skript was meine Filmliste ordentlich durchgeht und Infos zu den Filmen in ne hübsche HTML-Seite packt. Mit mediainfo kann man die Länge der Filme auslesen, aber nicht aus ISOs. b) Weil der WD TV HD Player mit MKVs besser umgehen kann. c) weils praktisch ist alles in einem Format zu haben.
<apollo13> nö, manche container können zb keine subtitles
<VolumenKnOpf> Und neu encodieren kommt aus Qualitätsgründen nicht in Frage finde ich.
<VolumenKnOpf> :)
<apollo13> VolumenKnOpf: qualitätsgründe? 
<bekks> ROFL.
<bekks> MPEG ist ja garantiert auch lossless, ja, ganz bestimmt sogar :)
<VolumenKnOpf> Neu enkodieren bringt immer einen Qualitätsverlust mit sich. MPEG ist eh schon NICHT lossless, also warum nochmal neu kodieren?
<bekks> Neu kodieren bringt überhaupt nicht immer einen Qualitätsverlust mit sich.
<VolumenKnOpf> Habs in exakt dem Strom gelassen der auf der DVD war, also ist der Strom bisher in der maximal möglichen Qualität.
<apollo13> hmm, 4.7 gig gegen 700mb und kein ersichtlicher verlust
<apollo13> achne 4.7*2
<apollo13> ich bin für mkv :þ
<VolumenKnOpf> Einzige Möglichkeit den Verlust zu vermeiden ist ein lossless-codec, klar. Aber warum sollte ich den Rechner tagelang rechnen lassen um ein Video umzukodieren, was dann acuh keinen Vorteil bringt?
<bekks> Platzgewinn.
<apollo13> viel platzgewinn *gg*
<VolumenKnOpf> Platz spielt keine Rolle ^^
<apollo13> hmm sag das meinen platten hier
<bekks> Ja, und 640kB reichen für alle Zeiten.
<VolumenKnOpf> lol
<apollo13> und hier steht nen rechner mit 6 platten und platz ist am ausgehen
<bekks> Am Ausgehen am dran am sein am tun. ;)
<Midas3> VolumenKnOpf: evtl avidemux ?
<VolumenKnOpf> Midas3, könnte gehen, ja. Müsste halt alle Jobs einzeln zusammenklicken glaube ich.
<Midas3> ka, bei mir crasht das immer :D
<fr00d> Nabend!
<fr00d> Wie kann ich ufi Files extrahieren?
<Midas3> aber theoretisch solltes das können
<bekks> fr00d: Was sind das für Dateien?
<fr00d> Ich kommen aus dem Archiv für das Update meines Raidcontrollers.
<fr00d> http://www.adaptec.com/weblog/?p=18 Hier ist beschrieben wie das funktionieren soll.
<bekks> Und warum willst Du sie "entpacken"?
<fr00d> Allerdings versteh ich den Punkt "After downloading / extracting the UFI files..." nicht ganz.
<fr00d> Da sollten eigentlich 1-2 Files raus kommen.
<bekks> Dann solltest du die Finger von Firmwareupdates lassen.
<bekks> "... o in my system with a single 3405 and my ufi files in directory /firmware, the syntax would be “arcconf ROMUPDATE 1 /firmware/AS3405″."
<fr00d> Es ist egal, wenn die Karte kaputt geht, wir müssen's irgendwie testen und rausfinden wie es geht.
<bekks> Dann lies was da steht.
<fr00d> Ah, ok, das packt der dann selbst aus.
<fr00d> Danke.
<bekks> LEsen ist SO toll :)
<Fuss-im-Ohr> serVas
<bekks> ,Datensicherung?
<shetlandpony> bekks, Datensicherung [aka backup] ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup.
<jokrebel> hi
<VolumenKnOpf> bekks, apollo13, Midas3 : sieht fast als hätte ichs. OGMRip kann ein Copy-Profile und als Ausgang einen MKV-Container. Nicht komplett automatisierbar aber recht schnell zu bedienen. 30 Jobs sollten da in ner halben Stunde startbar sein, dann halt laufen lassen...
<Loki^1> hat wer n vorschlag fuer nen kleinen uebersichtlichen email client fuer ubuntu der dauerthaft mails checkt ohne das ein fenster da sein muss, und der sich gut in gnome einbaut? oder muss ich mir da selbst was zurechtbasteln
<bekks> Wieso nicht scripten?
<bekks> Loki^1: Gibts nicht, kann man auch nicht basteln.
<Loki^1> bekks doof :(
<VolumenKnOpf> Loki^1, gab glaube als paket mal mail-notification, musste man für ssl-unterstützung selber bauen.
<bekks> aptitude install thunderbird, und glücklich sein :)
<Loki^1> marktluecke!
<bekks> VolumenKnOpf: mail-notification ist KEIN Email-Programm.
<bekks> Sondern ein BEnachrichtigungsprogramm.
<jokrebel> Loki^1: Mail-Kontolle (ohne Client) zB. mit GnuBiff
<VolumenKnOpf> ja ne, aber er wollte doch was ohne oberfläche
<Loki^1> ich brauch diese millionen features nicht, ich mochte den mailclient von opera, der war so schoen simpel und hat staendig gecheckt... aber hab jetzt Iron
<VolumenKnOpf> aso k, da taugt mail-notification nicht für ^^
<Loki^1> naja ich will schon ne oberflaeche aber nur um mails simpel im text format anzeigen zu lassen
<Loki^1> die man aber so verstecken kann wie die kontaktliste von pidgin zb
<bekks> Loki^1: Gibbet nicht.
<Loki^1> ok schade danke
<VolumenKnOpf> Loki^1, wenn du dich dann an einen normalen ("großen") Mail-Client gewöhnt hast kannst du gucken ob du ihn mit AllTray nutzen magst (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/alltray).
<Loki^1> danke ich stoeber mal durch :)
<Loki^1> ich wuerde mir thunderbird dann eher in den mail indicator packen als da noch son tray zu haben :P
<k1l> Loki^1: was ist mit evolution?
<Loki^1> der geht aus wenn ich auf x druecke, kann nicht versteckt werden um im hintergrund weiter nach mails zu checken :(
<Loki^1> oder ich weiss nicht wie
<bekks> Dir ist klar, dass man Fenster nicht schliessen muss, oder?
<Loki^1> :D
<bekks> Man kann mit mehreren offenen Fenstern auf einmal arbeiten.
<bekks> Und man kann Fenster minimieren.
<Loki^1> ich benutze schon 4 arbeitsflaechen und alle sind vollgepumpt mit fenstern
<Loki^1> ich komm sonst nicht klar
<bekks> Dann nimm 8 Desktops oder was auch immer.
<bimbam> Kann man unter "VMware Server" existierende Maschinen starten? Im ubuntuusers wiki steht, dass das "VMware Player" kann. Kann VMware Server das auch?
<bekks> Was hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun? :)
<bekks> Ja, VMware Server kann das auch.
<jokrebel> Loki^1: oder eben GnuBiff, da siehst Du dann auch die Betreffzeilen Deiner neuen Mails, mit Klick darauf sogar die ersten Zeilen des Textes in der Mail und mit Klick aufs Icon öffnet sich Dein Mailprogramm. Bin hier sehr zufrieden damit und mach den Client auch nur auf, wenn neue Mails da sind. (kannst ja auch mal hier schaun: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mail-notification)
<Koralind> Hi, kann mir evtl. jemand verraten wie man einen Ordner in rar archiviert ?
<Fuchs> Koralind: wenn es Konsole sein muss:  rar a archive.rar ordner/ 
<jan77> oder mit fileroller
<Fuchs> Koralind: mit file-roller, ark und Konsorten gibt es sonst aber auch bunte graphische Frontends 
<jug> Koralind: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Packprogramme
<Koralind> Spitze danke :)
<jokrebel> Koralind: File Roller sollte sogar standartmäßig schon installiert sein.
<Fuchs> *seufz*  standard  </OT> 
<jokrebel> -t +d jetzt fang ich den Blödsin auch schon an *sorry*
<Koralind> naja eigendlich ist es ja ein dialekt ^^
<sulumar> MoinMoin
<Koralind> Fuchs ich habe es so gemacht wie in deinem beispiel hat super geklappt nächstes mal probiere ich fle roller
<Fuchs> prima
<jokrebel> Fuchs: lach - ja, da reg ich mich normal ja selber drüber auf. Wenn man es zu oft gelesen hat schleicht sich das aber wohl heimlich ins Hirn <endOT>
<sulumar> Ich hab da mal ne frage. Ich hab mein Ubuntu von einer minimal install cd installiert und alles läuft klasse,nun hätte ich noch gerne das die sudo pflicht vom shutdown -h now und shutdown -r now verschwindet. Wisst ir zufällig wie ??
<Fuchs> sulumar: NOPASSWD setzen fuer diese Befehle
<Fuchs> ,sudo? sulumar 
<shetlandpony> sulumar: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<Fuchs> sollte da beschrieben sein, aufpassen beim Editieren der sudoers Datei, Ubuntu haengt, da kein root account aktiv ist, stark daran
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo/Konfiguration  << da hat es ein Beispiel, im grauen Kasten
<sulumar> danke
<Fuchs> geht allerdings (m.W.) nicht fuer spezifische Parameter, also entweder legst Du fuer -r und -f ein Skript an und gibst das frei, oder Du bist shutdown / reboot generell frei
<BuZZ-T> oder du gibst poweroff / reboot frei, statt shutdown
<sulumar> also das sudoers file ist schon modifiziert aber es klappt trotzdem nicht
<Fuchs> sulumar: kannst Du das in einer Fehlermeldung formulieren? 
<Fuchs> oder alternativ mal das sudoers file Zeigen? 
<sulumar> das sudoers file kann ich ins pastebin setzen
<bekks> Warum nicht?
<Fuchs> bekks: magst Du mal kurz uebernehmen, ich muesste demnaechst auf den Zug. Danke. 
<bekks> Japp.
<bekks> Gute Fahrt :)
<sulumar> SO MEIN SUDOERS FILE HTTP://pastebin.com/LcSZDYGW
<apollo13> au, warum schreit der?
<bekks> WARUM BRÜLLST DU SO?
<Fuchs> %sulumar ist syntax fuer eine Gruppe
<sulumar> sorry caps lock
<Fuchs> entweder Du laesst das % weg, oder Du setzt einen username statt eine Gruppe ein
<Fuchs> und nun wirklich weg. 
<Fuchs> s/einen username statt einer Gruppe/eine Gruppe statt eines Usernames/
<shetlandpony> Fuchs, can't find 'einen username statt einer Gruppe' in your last line, sorry
<apollo13> hmm hat nicht jeder username auch nen grupennamen der gleich username ist im normalfall?
<bekks> Nein.
<apollo13> hmm bei meinen ubuntus wars bis jetzt eigentlich immer so
<apollo13> komisch
<bekks> Ist aber nicht zwangsweise so.
<apollo13> zumindest wenn mans über die gui anlegt
<bekks> Auch dann nicht.
<apollo13> bekks: echt, wie deaktiviert man das dort?
<bekks> Man legt eine Gruppe xyz an, und legt einen neuen User dce an, der Mitglied von xyz ist. Schon sind User- und Gruppennamen unterschiedlich.
<apollo13> bekks: hmm die neue gnome ui ist schon so grausam, dass ich hier nur user und pwd angeben kann *gg*
<sulumar> klasse herzlichen dank hat funktioniert
<x1o> wo kann ich nachschauen welche maximalauflösung meine graka im laptop für einen externen monitor unterstützt?
<Loki^> uebrigens, falls die leute von vorhin noch mitlesen... wegen dem mail client problem... hab einen modifizierten evolution-indicator gefunden der es erlaubt evolution, genau wie pidgin, wenn man auf X drueckt im message indicator menu zu verstecken und weiterhin nach mails zu checken
<Loki^> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/2665440/
<bekks> x1o: Im Handbuch.
<x1o> ne unter linux vielleicht
<x1o> gab da mal einschränkungen
<bekks> 13Welche sollen das gewesen sein?
<bekks> s/13//
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: Welche sollen das gewesen sein?
<leszek> hi
<ElbNerd> Hi Ihrs, wenn GDM bereit ist und mich zum Einloggen einlädt befindet sich das OS in Runlevel 5, nach dem Einloggen auch. Ist das so richtig?
<bekks> Nein.
<ElbNerd> bekks: wie denn dann?
<bekks> Bestenfalls ist es in runlevel 3 - mit upstart (statt system V init system) hat man aber keine wirklichen runlevel mehr.
<ElbNerd> k
<ElbNerd> Dann fang ich mit meiner Problemlösung jetzt von vorn an und frage, wie ich Dienste (mysql und so) daran hindere beim Booten zu starten. ;)
<bekks> Am besten fängst du mal damit an, zu erklären welches Problem Du denn lösen willst.
<ElbNerd> bekks: wie ich Dienste (mysql und so) daran hindere beim Booten zu starten.
<bekks> Das ist nicht dein Problem, sondern dein Ansatz der Problemlösung.
<bekks> WAS ist das PROBLEM?
<ElbNerd> bekks: ok, nenne ich es mal nicht Problem, sondern Aufgabe. Der Rechner soll booten, ohne mysql, memcache, et cetera automatisch zu starten.
<bekks> Warum?
<jokrebel> .oO( man könnte den "Dienst" deinstallieren - ob man das aber wirklich will sei dahingestellt
<ElbNerd> sorry, keine zeit für erklärung, suche schnelle lösung, bin schon im ubuntuusers wiki
<Fuchs> ,upstart? ElbNerd 
<ElbNerd> ;)
<shetlandpony> ElbNerd, Upstart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bekks> ElbNerd: Gut, dann halt keinen Support mehr.
<bekks> Viel Glück bei was auch immer.
<ElbNerd> bekks: war nicht böse gemeint, sehe nur keinen weiteren erklärungsbedarf, wenn die aufgabe klar formuliert ist. ;)
<bekks> Du verwechselst Aufgabe und Lösung.
<bekks> Ist mir aber auch egal.
<beaver74> ElbNerd, schau dir evtl. mal rcconf aus den Ubuntuquellen an...
<apricot> wie kann ich einen windows-xp Rechner von Ubuntu aus fernsteuern - so wie mit VNC ?
<ElbNerd> beaver74: thx für den tipp
<bekks> RDP, VNC, nxclient/nxserver.
<jokrebel> apricot: mit RDesktop oder eben VNC?
<dreamon> dreamon, backup
<bekks> apricot: Ich würde Dir zu nxclient/nxserver raten.
<beaver74> ElbNerd, gern
<dreamon> , backup
<bekks> ,backup? dreamon 
<shetlandpony> dreamon, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<dreamon> bekks, Danke
<apricot> nxserver hab ich ... aber ich will XP und ggf. win-7 fernsteuern !!
<tm> ,dienste? ElbNerd schau dir auch das an:
<shetlandpony> ElbNerd schau dir auch das an, Dienste ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste - Weitere Infos im query ...
<apricot> nicht von windows den Ubuntu-PC fernsteuern
<bekks> apricot: Das sagte ich.
<bekks> nxclient/nxserver.
<bekks> Das was Du tun willst, tut man genau damit.
<ElbNerd> apricot: windows-desktop freigeben und unter ubuntu-menü Internet / den Terminal-Server-Client zum Verbinden
<apricot> also ich hab schon mal mit nxnomachine einen Ubuntu-PC von einem Ubuntu-PC übers Internet bedient...
<apricot> aber keinen windows-PC
<bekks> apricot: Nur weil DU das noch nie gemacht hast, heisst das nicht, dass das nicht geht.
<bekks> Ich mache das zB jeden Tag.
<apricot> den Terminal-server client hab ich getestet .. geht nicht
<beaver74> bekks, der nxserver wuerde dann unter Windows installiert?
<bekks> Nein.
<apricot> bekks, stimmt :)
<bekks> Wieso sollte er? Man möchte ja das Windows fernsteuern - warum sollte man den nxserver denn dann unter Windows haben?
<beaver74> warum denn auf der Konsole?
<bekks> Linux Rechner, nxserver drau, nxclient gestartet, und Windows fernsteuern. Üblicher Einsatzzweck der Software.
<ElbNerd> apricot: notfalls läuft TeamViewer als Client auch unter WINE, aber eher schlecht, als recht
<bekks> ElbNerd: Warum so kompliziert?
<bekks> rdesktop starten, fertig.
<beaver74> bekks, dann reciht doch auch der nxclient auf dem Linux Rechner?
<bekks> beaver74: Klar.
<ElbNerd> bekks: weil ich Autodidakt bin m)
<apricot> rdesktop schaltet aber immer einen PC dunkel
<x1o> der neue teamviewer läuft von natur aus unter wine
<apricot> kann sich immer nur 1 anmelden
<bekks> apricot: "schaltet dunkel" isr nichts was ich mir vorstellen kann.
<x1o> haben die geändert, was ich grundsätzlich doof finde
<bekks> teamviewer hat einen nativen Linuxclient ihr Nasen.
<x1o> nicht mehr
<beaver74> apricot, das liegt aber eher an dein Windows, der ist ja kein Terminalserver in dem Sinne
<bekks> apricot: Ja, Ist so bei RDP. Dann nimmt man nxserver/nxclient und VNC.
<x1o> teamviewer6 läuft über wine
<apricot> bekks, wenn ich von Ubuntu rdesktop starte, schaltet der Windows-PC dunkel
<ElbNerd> bekks: echt?! wie geil! *facepalm
<bekks> ElbNerd: m(
<bekks> apricot: Ja, dein Privat-Windows ist kein Windows-Terminalserver. Normales Verhalten.
<tm> seid wann hat teamviewer denn einen nativen client?
<beaver74> apricot, dann musst du dich entfernt mit einem anderen User anmelden als der der lokale auf der Windows Maschine angemeldet ist
<tm> für linux?
<apricot> mit VNC sehen beide den Desktop  !!
<beaver74> lokal*
<Fuchs> tm: seit einem Weilchen. Also sie verkaufen es als nativ, innen drin ist wine
<tm> Fuchs: auch - ich hab schon einen schreck bekommen ;)
<tm> autsch*
<KojiroAK> Also der aktuelle TeamViewer tut gut unter Ubuntu
<x1o> jop, trotzdem wine
<bekks> apricot: Dann nimm halt VNC.
<KojiroAK> x1o: Davon merkt man eigentlich nichts.
<x1o> jop
<x1o> weiß eigentlich jemand nen guten rat, was man gegen ständige ablenkung durch unwichtige dinge machen kann?
<bekks> x1o: Offline gehen.
<x1o> stecker ziehen was
<apricot> ich wollte eigentlich wissen, ob es Alternativen zu VNC gibt
<bekks> Ja, die nannten wir Dir.
<bekks> Die möchtest Du aber nicht haben. :)
<tm> apricot: die gibt es, einige wurden dir auch oben genannt, im wiki sollten noch weitere stehen ;)
<apricot> rdesktop ist anscheinend keine Alternative
<apricot> nxnomachine ist wohl mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen ... für meinen Einsatz
<apricot> trotzdem erstmal danke...
<streifi> wann in etwa wäre denn wieder mit einem schnappschuss vom ubuntuusers-wiki zu rechnen? der letzte ist bereits über ein halbes jahr alt.
<Fuchs> streifi: falscher Kanal
<x1o> http://www.isjageil.com/game_388.html
<Fuchs> ,ot? x1o 
<shetlandpony> x1o: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<x1o> sry
<x1o> passiert schonaml
<Pilatus> gibt es einen PDF Drucker den man sich installieren kann unter Ubuntu ? Ich gehe bisher immer den weg über OO und exportiere dort. Würde das gerne aber umgehen.
<hdp> Ja, gibt es.
<Fuchs> Pilatus: ja
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Druckwerkzeuge  <<
<Pilatus> danke Fuchs 
<leszek> re
<Pilatus> Fuchs: klappt 1a genau das was ich gesucht hatte. Danke ²
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<van_> hi , pc fährt viel zu schnell runter und hoch, habe von xubuntu live cd installiert
<Fuchs> van_: definiere viel zu schnell. Inwiefern ist das negativ? 
<apricot> vnc ist ja in den repos ... dachte das wär so ein gefrickeltes windows Progamm...
<van_> weil ich glaube er könnte unmounten oder sowas vergessen
<Fuchs> van_: ich glaube, dass dem schon nicht so ist
<van_> 3 sekunden runterfahren 
<apricot> kanjn mir jemand sagen, was in dem Compiz-Manager Buton-1 bis Button-9 ist ?
<van_> okay habe nur bedenken der pc ist recht schwach
<Fuchs> apricot: ja, Mausknoepfe, frei nach xev 
<apricot> ah danke
<Fuchs> van_: Du kannst natuerlich etwas wie bootchart nehmen, aber das kann schon sein 
<van_> habe das aktuellste ubuntu wo stell ich entgültig ipv6 ab hab eine alias datei angelegt klappte nicht
<bullgard4> rsnapshot beendet sich auf einem Maverick-Rechner nicht mit einer Erfolgsmeldung am Ende, so wie ich das früher (auch auf andern Rechnern) gewöhnt war. rsnapshot scheint aber erfolgreich gewesen zu sein. Es erscheint nur der normale Prompt. Woran liegt das? 
<bekks> Satzzeichen sind was tolles.
<bekks> und was genau hast Du wo getan, mit welchem Ergebnis?
<Fuchs> van_: warum genau willst Du es deaktivieren? 
<Fuchs> van_: es ginge mit sysctl, ich frage mich nur, warum man das will 
<van_> fuchs die frage ist eher warum zum teufel mir das aufgezwungen wird
<van_> ich kenn keinen der ipv6 hat
<van_> mein dns auflösung braucht damit 10 sekunden 
<Fuchs> van_: weil es nicht schadet 
<Fuchs> okay, dann knips es via sysctl aus
<van_> es schadet mir wie gesagt
<van_> sysctl?
<bekks> Wieso sollte ipv6 schaden?
<van_> weil ich eine 10 sekunden dns auflösung habe
<Fuchs> http://pastebin.com/iFmzVLgB   << das in die /etc/sysctl.conf,  nachdem Du manuell mit sudo sysctl <befehl>  geprueft hast, ob es das gewuenschte tut
<apollo13> kann irgendwer einen musikplayer mit cue support empfehlen?
<marry> hi
<jokrebel> cu - schönen abend
<marry> can we chat here
<b34bb> ???
<bekks> ,german? marry 
<shetlandpony> marry: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<erimos_wolf> Gibts eine Art Applet für Gnome um bei einem Restar im Windows zu Booten? Die Skriptlösung kenne ich schon
<Koralin> Abend hat zwar wenig mit ubuntu zu tun, aber hat zufällig jemand Ahnung von psybnc ?
<Fuchs> ,ot? Koralin da fragen: 
<shetlandpony> Koralin da fragen: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Koralin> schon das zweite mal verwechselt sry
<dreamon> Wenn man über 64Bit hardware verfügt, ist es Ratsam auch ubuntu 64Bit zu installieren? Läuft jede Software darauf oder sollte ich bei 32Bit bleiben?
<Fuchs> dreamon: die meiste laeuft drauf
<Fuchs> dreamon: wenn Du mehr als 4 GB RAM hast ist es vernuenftig, 64 Bit zu nehmen
<dreamon> Fuchs, Mehr als 4GB hab ich nicht.. dann man gar keine 32bit installieren unter 64bit? 
<Fuchs> man kann
<Fuchs> dann braucht man aber auch 32 Bit Bibliotheken
<Fuchs> einige Distributionen haben das sauber geloest, andere weniger. Ubuntu faellt imo unter weniger, aber das ist OT 
<dreamon> Was würdest du empfehlen.. Da ich gerade dabei bin neu aufzusetzen.. will aber soviel von meinem Alten System wieder  übernehmen vom Backup als möglich.. wird 32bit schlauer sein?
<bekks> dreamon: Was für ein Backup hast Du denn?
<dreamon> bekks, Ich hab neue Festplatte reingebaut.. und die Alte neben mir liegen die drin war...  also nichts verloren bisher
<Fuchs> dreamon: wenn das backup Bibliotheken oder Binaeries beinhaltet, dann willst Du das gleiche wie vorher (vermute: 32 Bit) 
<Fuchs> dreamon: ich selber habe 64 Bit, aber ich nutze auch Programme, die ggf. wirklich etwas damit anfangen koennen. Plus meine Distribution hat die paar 32 Bit Dinge gut im Griff
<Fuchs> dreamon: wenn Du eh ein volles Backup hast: dann probier einfach mal 64 Bit aus, kopiere aber nur Konfigurationen und Dokumente von dem Backup zurueck, also /etc und Dein Home
<dreamon> Ich hab nur mal die Windows Partitionen mit dd kopiert und partitioniere gerade für Ubuntu. 
<bekks> Uh, und wie hast Du die kopiert?
<dreamon> Warum steht eigentlich bei den 64Versionen AMD64 (z.B. bei Virtualbox) 
<Fuchs> ah, und die Paketliste.  
<Fuchs> warum sollte das nicht stehen? So heisst es nunmal. 
<dreamon> AMD hört sich nach AMD an. .hab aber intel DualCore drin.
<bekks> IA64 ist halt was anderes, und Intel hat dafür keinen eigenen Namen.
<bekks> Und sie haben große Teile der 64Bit Technik von AMD lizensiert - also heisst es halt AMD64
<dreamon> Packetliste.. hab ich leider noch nicht exportiert.. aber ich kann die hdd jederzeit zurückbauen und exportieren.. oder geht das mit chroot einbinden.. 
<bekks> "Paketliste".
<bekks> Geht auch mit einem chroot.
<dreamon> ah klasse. das erklärt einiges. 
<dreamon> Ich programmiere ganz gern mit Gambas2.. das erstellt auch executables.. läufen die dann auch unter 32bit.. die von mir gemachten Programmchen?
<Fuchs> kommt darauf an wie Du sie erstellst, 
<bekks> 64bit Programme laufen nicht unter 32Bit, dazu muss man sie entweder auf einer 32Bit Platform neu kompilieren, oder b) als 32Bit kompilieren.
<Fuchs> in der Regel erstellst Du pro Architektur einen Satz Programme und Bibliotheken 
<dreamon> bekks, Hmm.. hab ich gambas noch nie was davon gelesen..aber da wars ja auch nur die 32bit version
<dreamon> Ich bleib bei 32Bit.. bin zu feige.. ;)
<esing> hi
<reberboot> kann es sein dass das kopieren von knappen 300gb von usb auf andere usbhdd dazu führt dass der xorgprozess gekillt wird? in dem xorglog find ich nix von selbigem absturz...und auch die anderen logs zeigen den irgendwie nicht an...???Ich hatte auf einmal für ne sekunde nur noch die tty1 und dann wieder meinen anmeldebildschirm; hatte vorher in der tty1 mal den xorg gekillt weil die komplette GUI eingefroren war und war da noch
<bekks> Das einzige, wozu das führt, ist eine ziemlich hohe IO Last.
<reberboot> ok in welchem log sollte den der absturz verzeichnet sein? ich hab mal alle durchgeschaut aber da nichts davon gesehen, beio dem xorg auch kompliziert weil da kein zeitstempel is wie bei den anderen
<reberboot> aber nirgends ein error o Ä
<dreamon> bekks, Wie ich die paketliste erstelle hab ich gefunden.. nur wie das mit dem chroot vor sich geht.. versteh ich nicht so ganz.. kannst du mir einen Tip geben, wie ich das einhänge das ich die liste erzeugen kann?
<bekks> dreamon: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=6#doc_chap1
<bekks> Listing 1.4 und 1.5
<bekks> Vorher halt alles mounten, was gemounted sein soll im chroot.
<dreamon> danke
<user13> Hallo, weiss jmd. wie ich mit iptables einen Port forwarde? Die zwei Networkinterfaces sind nicht verbunden und das soll so bleiben (kein routing/nat/bridging) 
<bekks> ,router? user13 
<shetlandpony> user13, Router ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router
<user13> Nein, kein Routing, nur ein Portforwarding. Wenn ich auf die IP:PortX meines Ubuntus zugreife, soll dies an eine bestimmte IP:Port des anderen Netzwerkinterfaces weitergeleitet werden. 
<user13> Die Smileys sind nicht gewollt.
<bekks> Nennt man dann NAT.
<user13> ok, hmmm, fast. Bei NAT werden alle Anfragen durch die IP des Routers ersetzt. Wenn man in die andere Richtung durch will, geht das naturgemäß nicht. da muß man portforwarding machen. Ich will Portforewarding, aber ohne NAT.
<user13> Hat jmd. von Euch Übung mit iptables?
<bekks> ,iptables? user13 
<shetlandpony> user13, iptables ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iptables - Weitere Infos im query ...
<tm> user13: frag doch mal im channel ##networking nach ;)
<user13> danke, gute idee. nach #iptables hatte ich gesucht, auf ##networking kam ich nicht . Danke!
<C_A_M> moin
<bullgard4> rsnapshot beendet sich auf einem Maverick-Rechner nicht mit einer Erfolgsmeldung am Ende, so wie ich das früher (auch auf andern Rechnern) gewöhnt war. rsnapshot scheint aber erfolgreich gewesen zu sein. Es erscheint nur der normale Prompt. Woran liegt das? 
<Fuchs> *seufz*
<tm> bullgard4: besser ist es, auch eine fehlermeldung mit zu liefern, du weisst doch, wir wollen nicht ins blaue raten ;)
<bekks> Fuchs: Könntest Du dreamon beim Installieren der vorher gesicherten Oaketliste helfen?
<bekks> Ich habe gerade kein Ubuntu hier, zum Testen.
<Fuchs> bekks: wie hat er sie gesichert? 
<bekks> *Paket...
<bekks> dpkg --get-selections | awk '!/deinstall|purge|hold/ {print $1}' > packages.list
<Fuchs> also es waere dpgk --get-selections, wenn er sie mit --set-selections gespeichert hat
<Fuchs> aaarg
<Fuchs> warum? 
<bekks> Weil das hier steht:
<bullgard4> tm: Wie ich schon schrieb: "Eine Fehlermeldung tritt nicht auf." Eine Erfolgsmeldung  auch nicht. Die trat aber früher auf.
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get
<Abram971> hi
<Fuchs> bullgard4: der returnwert reicht. 
<Fuchs> bekks: ungut, danke fuer den Hinweis 
<Abram971> Ich habe Ubuntu 10.10 installiert und will eine weitere Distribution installieren. Muss ich jetzt erst einmal alle Partition in fdisk löschen um rezupartionieren?
<Abram971> Oder gibt es einen Befehl mit fdisk dass ich das irgendwie resizen kann?
<bekks> Abram971: NEIN!
<Abram971> :D
<Abram971> *g*
<bekks> ,gparted? Abram971 
<shetlandpony> Abram971, GParted ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GParted
<tm> bullgard4: achso, du könntest vielleicht an rsnapshot evtl. noch den parameter -V setzen damit du mehr details bekommst, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter
<bullgard4> tm: a, das werde ich beim nächsten Sichern mal machen. --  Danke.
<Abram971> Muss ich das mit der LiveCD machen die ich installieren will oder kann ich das auch in Ubuntu 10.10 partionieren?
<tm> bullgard4: kein problem
<Abram971> (weil als ich damals Windows hatte konnte ich immer nur vor dem Booten der HDD partionieren und nicht im OS)
<bekks> Abram971: Ich würde zuerst ein _vollständiges_ Backup machen, und dann eine LiveCD benutzen.
<Abram971> schon gemacht
<dreamon> Fuchs, in dem Beispiel steht ich soll mit -> dpkg --get-selections | awk '!/deinstall|purge|hold/ {print $1}' > packages.list -> sichern und mit -> xargs -a "package.list" sudo apt-get install -> Wiederherstellen.. leider gelingt mir das nicht.
<Abram971> aber die livecd hat halt kein Gparted
<Fuchs> dreamon: das ist auch ziemlicher Bockmist
<Fuchs> das sollte man anpassen 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Du meinst das Wiki?
<Abram971> Soll ich dann ins GUI von der Live CD , ins INET und Gparted Packete runterladen?
<Fuchs> dreamon: darf ich die Liste mal sehen, die das erstellt hat? 
<Fuchs> dreamon: ja
<dreamon> Die liste sieht gut aus.. mom..
<Abram971> *G*
<Abram971> bekks weisste das?
<Abram971> egal ich machs einfah
<Abram971> *GRINS*
<bullgard4> Abram971: Die üblichen Ubuntu-CDs haben GParted drauf.
<Abram971> bullgard4 jo aber ich solls doch von der CD machen die ich als 2. installieren soll
<dreamon> Fuchs, http://pastebin.com/FwZeH64c
<Fuchs> dreamon: ah, huebsch, die solltest Du apt-get einfach fuettern koennen
<Abram971> *GRINS* Egal
<Abram971> Ich starte jetzt einfach ubuntu 10.10 live cd
<Abram971> und machs von dortes wegen
<Abram971> *sigh*
<bullgard4> Abram971: Das ist nicht nötig. Das Repartitionieren kannst Du mit einer beliebigen Live-CD machen. Wenn Du auch Daten verschieben willst, dann nimm eine Live-CD mit Gparted drauf.
<Abram971> achso
<Abram971> *verstanden*
<Fuchs> dreamon: entweder mit dem < Operator, oder wenn das nicht geht, dann halt ein  sudo apt-get install `cat diesedatei.txt`
<dreamon> Fuchs, leider nicht.. er installiert nichts .. bei dem beispiel mit xargs.. und wenn ich set-selections mache.. dann kommt nur fehlermeldung unerwartetes Zeilenende
<Abram971> bullgard4 ich resize also nur die /dev Partition und mache aus dem rest speicher 2 weitere Partitionen Swap und /dev2 ?
<dreamon> Diese ´ <- wo find ich die auf der Tastatur.. weil er über das cat package.list schimpft
<bekks> auf der # taste, neben enter
<bullgard4> Abram971: Ich habe den Anfang Deines Auftritts hier in diesem Kanal nicht gelesen. Ich weiß nicht, ob das das beste ist. Aber das geht mit einer Ubuntu-Live-CD zu machen.
<Abram971> bullgard4 supi. Also ich hab anfangs geschrieben dass ich neben Ubuntu 1010 noch eine linux distru installieren möchte. Brauch Ich eigentlich noch eine extra /boot partition für dieses vorhaben?
<dreamon> Fuchs, Blicks nicht -> http://pastebin.com/zFAEGka0
<Fuchs> das sind `
<Fuchs> und nicht ' 
<Fuchs> kopier meine
<Fuchs> oder mach meinetwegen $(( )) drum statt ``
<alarmschaben> Fuchs: na, na! Das sind arithmetische Klammern. ;-)
<Fuchs> stimmt, ich sollte mehr die bash als die zsh verwenden, dann bliebe mir sowsa
<Fuchs> soll er halt die ` nehmen wie zuerst gesagt
<alarmschaben> Fuchs: seit grml hab' ich die zsh auch auf der Liste der Dinge, die ich mir mal ansehen muß. ;-)
<Fuchs> ist ein wenig OT. Kopier Dir die .zshrc von grml. 
<alarmschaben> kk
<dreamon> Okok.. nun hab ich die gleiche meldung wie beim xargs -> http://pastebin.com/VJS8HY5D .. er installiert nix.. aber smplayer ist in der liste drin und der ist noch nicht installiert..
<Fuchs> er findet diverse Pakete nicht 
<Fuchs> das daran liegen koennte, dass Du diverse repositories nicht hast
<Fuchs> hattest Du /etc kopiert? 
<dreamon> Fuchs, ja aber wenn ich sudo apt-get install smplayer mache.. dann würde er den installieren.. 
<Fuchs> *kopfkratz* 
<Fuchs> das naechste mal sicherst Du bitte mit --get-selections
<Fuchs> Du koenntest natuerlich mit einem for-loop ueber die Liste iterieren
<dreamon> Fuchs, Aber das hab ich doch ->dpkg --get-selections | awk '!/deinstall|purge|hold/ {print $1}' > packages.list 
<dreamon> So wie im Beispiel
<Fuchs> ohne mit awk zu beschneiden
<dreamon> also nur dpkg --get-selections > package.list
<Fuchs> ja, gerne
<dreamon> Ok, mach ich mal .. muß nur wieder das chroot raussuchen.. dauert etwas
<Fuchs> while read -r LINE ; do sudo-apt-get install "$LINE\n" ; done < liste     wuerde ueber alle Eintraege gehen ... aber das wird etwas muehsam, selbst wenn Du apt sagst, dass es das ohne Nachfrage tun soll 
<dave__> i set up ftp server w4r3z / IP: 84.73.54.239 / user: dave / passwort: dave / port: 33333 
<dave__> done
<dave__> i set up ftp server w4r3z / IP: 84.73.54.239 / user: dave / passwort: dave / port: 33333 
<apollo13> ,deutsch? dave__ 
<shetlandpony> dave__: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :) [german]
<marienz> Fuchs: he just spammed, right?
<dreamon> Fuchs,  Der unterschied in dieser Datei zur anderen ist, das hinter jedem paket noch install geschrieben wird
<apollo13> marienz: deutsch ist auch okay^^
<Fuchs> hi marienz, nice to see you here. Yes. 
<Fuchs> apollo13: marienz ist freenode staffer
<marienz> Fuchs: danke :)
<apollo13> oh, sry marienz 
<marienz> apollo13: you wouldn't be able to understand me if I tried to speak german :(
<Fuchs> marienz: we can discuss this in #ubuntu-de-op if you need to, we try to keep this channel here clean for support
<apollo13> marienz: no worries
<Fuchs> dreamon: passt
<Fuchs> dreamon: nun machst Du ein  dpkg --set-selections < liste
<bekks> marienz: greets
<Fuchs> dreamon: und dann sudo dselect install remove 
<dreamon> Fuchs,  Das selection hat ohne fehlermeldung funktioniert.. was hat es mit dem dselect install remove auf sich?
<Fuchs> dreamon: mach es
<Fuchs> dreamon: sollte die Pakete installieren und die Abhaengigkeiten wieder setzen wie sie waren
<dreamon> Fuchs, dselect. command not found.. -> soll wohl deselect heißen?
<Fuchs> eigentlich nein
<Fuchs> dreamon: installier es, afair sollte es standard sein, scheint nicht so 
<C_A_M> gn8
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ah nun legt er los..
<Fuchs> prima
<dreamon> 14,6GB na dann..
<dreamon> bekomme ich noch eine liste, derere Pakete die sich nicht installieren liessen.?
<Fuchs> ziemlich sicher, ja
<dreamon> Na, klasse. Vielen Dank.
<Fuchs> keine Ursache :) 
<dreamon> Was ware passiert wenn ich es ohne dselect gemacht hätte..?
<Fuchs> keine Ahnung
<dreamon> ok
<ring1> sagt mir apt irgendwie unter welcher lizenz ein bestimmtes paket steht?
<Fuchs> ring1: dpkg kennt --license 
<ring1> Fuchs, zeigt das nicht nur die lizenz unter der dpkg steht an?
<Fuchs> glaube nicht, moment
<bekks> dpkg ist kein Lizenztyp
<ring1> ach, komm :)
<Fuchs> oh, doch, tut es
<Fuchs> moment
<Fuchs> apt-cache show auch nicht ... 
<Fuchs> ich passe, in dem Fall. Ich brauche Schlaf. 
<dreamon> Fuchs, N8
<tm> ring1: am besten aptitude chonagelog $packagesname dann an den anfang springen mit shift-G, dort sollte z.b. auch der license-type angegeben sein
<ring1> Fuchs, trotzdem danke für den versuch
<ring1> tm, danke für den tip, steht aber leider auch keine lizenz dabei
<tm> ring1: welche paket ist das denn?
<Abram971> hallo
<Abram971> also Gparted hab ich installiert und die zu verkleinernde Partition markiert. Allerding bleibt der Resize Button grau und nicht anwendbar. Warum?
<bekks> wissen wir nicht.
<bekks> nopaste mal einen screenshot.
<Abram971> jo sec
<ring1> tm, hab grad ffmpeg als beispiel genommen. an sich die lizenz rauszubekommen ist ja kein hexenwerk. ich dachte nur, es gäbe vielleicht eine cli lösung
<dreamon> Abram971, Ist die partition noch gemountet?
<dreamon> Abram971, ist es eine NTFS und hat ein Ausrufezeichen vorne? 
<Abram971> sec
<Abram971> es ist eine ext4
<Abram971> aber ich habe ja von der ubuntu live cd gebootet
<dreamon> Abram971, machmal rechtsklick und schau ob aushängen dort steht.
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> ERSTMAL einen screenshot vom aktuellen Zustand :)
<Abram971> k sec :)
<The-Compiler> ich hab ein seltsames problem... ich hab meine eigenen acpi-events angelegt, um den screen meines tablets zu rotieren, wenn ich den bildschirm umdrehe. Dies funktioniert aber nicht. Wenn ich nun aber acpid stoppe (sudo service acpid stop) und manuell mittels "sudo acpid" neu starte, funktioniert alles, wie es soll... Jemand ne idee?
<Abram971> komisch mit der Live CD macht der kein screenshot
<Abram971> ich hab "printscreen" taste geklickt und im ordner /home/user nachgeschaut
<tm> ring1: such mal im changelog mit /licen - vielleicht bringt dich das weiter
<Abram971> jetzt gehts
<Abram971> das liegt daran wenn ich den register partition aufhabe um euch den grauen resize button zu zeigen macht der kein screenshot, also zeige ichs ohne register ._.
<Abram2011> hi
<bekks> ...
<Abram2011> also hiers das screen http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/1827/201101292344471400x1050.png
<Abram2011> :P
<Ener> =p
<Abram2011> *aufgeflogen* is halt lubuntu 1010 :)
<bekks> Abram2011: Ok.
<bekks> Und WAS ganz gebau versuchst du nun da zu tun?
<Abram971> ich will die dev/sda partition kleiner machen und dann eine neue partition für eine andere linux distribution schaffen
<bekks> sda ist eine DEVICE, das KANNST du nicht kleiner machen.
<bekks> Du musst viel genauer werden.
<Abram971> ich meine sda1
<Abram971> :)
<dreamon> Abram971, klick mal auf die Swap und mach aushängen, dann versuch nochmal. sda1 kleiner zumachen
<Abram971> k
<Abram971> ah jeze klappts
<dreamon> Abram971, Das hatte ich auch schon.. liegt nur am Swap.. 
<Abram971> dank euch ne
<tm> The-Compiler: evtl. steht die config datei auch im initramfs und ist deswegen nach dem starten nicht verfügbar, das würde es erklären, nachdem du den daemon neu startest das alles funktioniert
<Abram971> muss ich für die neue Distribution 2 Partionen neu erstellen? Also Swap und boot partition?
<bekks> Nein.
<Abram971> *grins*
<k1l> ,partitionierung? Abram2011 
<shetlandpony> Abram2011, Partitionierung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Abram971> Warum nein bekks
<bekks> Weil Nein?
<bekks> Eine Swap Partition kann quasi von jedem verwendet werden.
<Abram971> achso
<Abram971> *gute info
<Abram971> soll ich den bootflag auf meiner alten dev/sda1 belassen?
<bekks> Ja.
#ubuntu-de 2011-01-30
<Abram971> da passiert ein Fehler !
<Abram971> Fehler beim Informieren des Kernels über Änderungen an der Partition
<Abram971> ... /dev/sda5 - Devie or resource busy.
<Abram971> ich häng mal sd5 wieder ein
<bekks> Neustarten...
<Abram971> ok
<Abram971> *nochmals gparted installieren* *grins*
<Abram971> gparted lässt sich nicht mehr starten!
<Abram971> es crasht andauernd beim versuch des startens
<Abram971> *glibmm-ERROR unhandled excepion in signal handler aborting..
<sash_> alamar: wie rufst du es auf?
<sash_> alamar: tschuldigung, meinte Abram971 
<Abram971> gksu
<Abram971> vorher habe ich sudo benutzt
<sash_> Abram971: sudo ist schon mal gaaanz falsch. ruf es mal ohne gksu auf
<k1l> man nimmt nicht einfach sudo.
<Abram971> "inhibit all polling failed: only uid 0 is authorized to inhibit the daemon"
<Abram971> (ohne gksu)
<Abram971> kommt trotzdem noch der fehler. habe auch nochmals gelöscht bzw installiert
<Abram971> soll ich ein anderes partitionsprogramm nehmen
<Abram971> scheint ein Bug zu sein
<Abram971> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bug/617885
<bekks> dann nimm halt parted oder fdisk
<bekks> oder irgendeine livecd.
<bekks> +andere
<Abram971> jo ich nehm fdisk
<bekks> Du solltest eher mal gerade nachdenken.
<bekks> Du hast sda5 deaktiviert.
<Abram971> jop
<bekks> Wieviel Platz hast Du nun?
<bekks> 3.08GB.
<Abram971> 40gb sda1 3gb swap
<Abram971> woher weißt du das ich 3.08gb hab?
<bekks> Weil ich lesen kann.
<bekks> Du hast vorhin einen Screenshot gemacht.
<Abram971> ah vom screenshot ^^
<Abram971> *grins*
<bekks> Und da steht 71.45GB und nicht 40.
<Abram971> jop danach habe ich resized
<Abram971> allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es richtig angewendet wurde weil es dann abgestürzt ist
<Abram971> * plus error auftrat
<bekks> Hast Du ein Backup?
<Abram971> jo
<bekks> Von VORHER?
<Abram971> jo
<Abram971> ist auch nichts wichtiges drauf gewesen
<Abram971> kann auch alles löschen ohne prob
<bekks> Dann setz das neu auf, und spiel das Backup zurück.
<Abram971> also ich habe nur die dateien auf meine ext. festplatte getan die wichtig waren aber kein "volles backup vom system" gemacht
<bekks> und welche waren das?
<Abram971> usr/share/applications und /home
<Abram971> bzw eigentlich nur home/core/downloads
<Abram971> *g*
<Abram971> kann ich nicht jetzt swap wieder aktivieren von shell aus?
<bekks> Ich bin raus.
<Abram971> ok ich geh auch raus dann
<Abram971> hm
<Abram971> also gparted startet von ubuntu 9.10
<Abram971> (live cd)
<Abram971> aber ich kann nicht die wswap datei wieder einhänge?
<tm> Abram971: warum möchtest du denn auf einer lice cd eine swap datei einhängen?
<tm> live*
<tm> ach ich geh ins bettchen, ich denk du schaffst das Abram971 - ich glaub an dich \o/
<Abram971> *g*
<Abram971> tm noch hier?
<Abram971> will ja auch ins bette
<Abram971> nur muss schaffen ^^
<tm> schau mal im #ubuntu-de-offtopic channel rein, da sind bestimmt noch ein paar "gestalten" wach, dann bist hier nicht so einsam ;)
<tm> tschüss o/"
<Abram971> *GRINS*
<Abram971> tschüüüü
<chris2000_mr> kennt sich jemand mit php aus und will mir eine frage zu oop beantworten? #php.de ist grad tot
<Abram971> chris2000_mr ich glaube hier ist auch schon tot :D
<chris2000_mr> oh mann. noch so früh am morgen und keiner da
<Abram971> *grins*
<Abram971> bist schon aufgestanden?
<Abram971> oder noch net schlafe gewese?=
<chris2000_mr> letzteres
<Midas3> ich kenn mich mit php nicht aus, aber die frage würde mich schon interessieren 
<Abram971> *g* ^^
<bekks> OOP und PHP?
<Abram971> ist ja doch noch nen nachtwächter online
<Abram971> bekks *lol* <bekks> Ich bin raus.  :D
<Abram971> bekks ich habs geschafft mit ner andren livecd wie du empfohlen hast
<Abram971> bekks ubuntu 8.04 wird grad installiert *hoffe es klapp*
<chris2000_mr> Midas3,  die Frage ist eigentlich einfach. Ein Array beinhaltet mehrere Objekte. Wie kann ich auf eine Methode von einem Objekt zugreifen?
<bekks> chris2000_mr: FAIL.
<bekks> Hast Du ein Array von Objekten?
<Midas3> nee sry, ich kenn php-syntax nicht
<chris2000_mr> bekks, wie was fail?
<bekks> ...
<bekks> Hast Du ein Array von Objekten?
<chris2000_mr> ja
<bekks> Wie kriegst Du das denn hin? :D
<bekks> Es gibt einen wundervollen Eintrag auf php.net zu Arrays.
<chris2000_mr> hmm.
<bekks> Nimm ein Element, dann greife auf seine Methode zu.
<bekks> ALLES weitere ist OT.
<bekks> ,ot? chris2000_mr 
<shetlandpony> chris2000_mr: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Abram971> bekks Bier
<Abram971> :)
<bekks> Machn Kopp zu.
<Abram971> *g*
<chris2000_mr> bekks, shetlandpony, sorry. kommt nicht mehr vor. (es hat sich allerdings mindestens ein user dafür interessiert.)
<chris2000_mr> krieg ich jetzt auch ein bier?
<bekks> ,bot? chris2000_mr 
<shetlandpony> chris2000_mr: ich bin ein bot ;p
<chris2000_mr> ach, es ist schon spät. jetzt unterhalte ich mich schon mit bots
<chris2000_mr> wie gehts dir shetlandpony?
<bekks> ,bot? chris2000_mr 
<shetlandpony> chris2000_mr: ich bin ein bot ;p
<chris2000_mr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zf2wbRWb9xI
<shetlandpony> chris2000_mr's youtube link:  YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. 
<bekks> chris2000_mr: machn Kopp zu.
<bekks> ,ot? chris2000_mr 
<shetlandpony> chris2000_mr: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Abram> hm habe mit insmod ein gerät geladen, kann man das laden irgendwie wieder rückgänig machen?
<Abram> (irgenwie mit Flash vielleicht ?
<Abram> *Flush
<Midas3> rmmod
<Midas3> eleganter ist aber modprobe und modprobe -r
<Abram> ah thnx
<Abram> das sacht er mir das modul wäre noch in benutzung
<Abram> viell -f (force) ?
<Abram> Resource temporary unavailabe sagt er dann hmm
<Abram> und bei modprobe findet er erst nüchts
<Abram> wie kann ich denn herausfinden in welchem slot meine pcmcia karte ist
<Abram> also dmesg |grep PCMCIA und dann?
<Abram> prod_id[1] = slot 1 ?
<Abram> *gefunde* :P
<Midas3> wenn modul noch in benutzung, dann anwendungen beenden die auf gerät zugreifen
<Abram> wie kann ich herausfinden welche anwendung auf das gerät zugreif
<Midas3> sowie mit lsmod |grep modulname nachgucken welche module in abhängigkeit geladen sind und in umgekehrter reihenfolge entfernen
<Abram> k
<Midas3> abhängigkeiten sind iirc 2. spalte in lsmod
<Midas3> err
<Midas3> 3. spalte
<Abram> jo sehe das prog
<Abram> beenden über taskmanger?
<Midas3> @anwendung: ka, aber wenns ein tvstick ist, wäre zb kaffeine ein heisser kandidat
<Abram> sind sogar 4 programme die darauf zugreifen
<Midas3> das sind andere kernelmodule
<Midas3> sei vorsichtig beim entfernen
<Midas3> wenn falsches modul entfernst legst die mühle lahm
<Midas3> wenn es so nicht geht rebooten und modul halt nicht laden ;)
<Abram> ^^
<Abram> kann man das modul nicht sozusagen "flushen"
<Abram> also nicht die programme sondern das modul
<Abram> kill "programm" funzt btw net
<Midas3> was meinst du mit programm?
<Abram> also das programm welches auf das modul (das gerät) zugreifen
<Abram> "Used by"
<Midas3> die sachen in der liste von lsmod sind keine programme
<Midas3> sondern andere kernelmodule
<Abram> aso
<Midas3> deswegen is entfernen ja auch so gefährlich
<Abram> also das modul kann ich nicht entladen weil die von den anderen kernelmodulen in benutzung sind und die kernelmodule kann nicht abschalten
<Abram> wat solsch dann machen ^^ hehe
<Midas3> am einfachsten ist rebooten
<zeitsofa> ich dachte es geht darum rauszufinden welche prograamme zufreifen? wie so benutzt man dafür lsmod?
<zeitsofa> hmm mom mal an lappi setzen.
<Abram> *g*
<Abram> Midas3 klar ^^
<Abram> Midas3 wolltes umgehen
<Midas3> ich sagte 1. programme beenden die drauf zugreifen und 2. falls noch nicht geht kernelmodul entladen
<Abram> hmm
<zeitsofa> wie so versucht man mit lsmod programme zu enttarnen die auf etwas zugreifen? :D
<Midas3> nuja, wenn die anderen module nicht wichtig sind kannst die entladen
<zeitsofa> versuchs mal mit fuser und lsof
<Midas3> zeitsofa: ich habe nicht behauptet, das man mit lsmod die programme identifizieren kann
<Abram> Midas3 die anderen Module lassen sich auch nicht entladen
<Midas3> schick mal lsmod|grep modulname nach pastebin oder nopaste
<zeitsofa> Midas3: hab ich das behauptet? ich las nur die frage nach dem wie man sich programme anzeigen lässt, sehe dann was von lsmod und dem versuch wie er kernel module killen will.
<Abram> sec
<Midas3> er hat ja nur eins geladen und wirds nicht wieder los ;) (die geister die ich rief)
<zeitsofa> hihi
<zeitsofa> rmmod -f MODULNAME << auch damit nicht?
<Midas3> naja wahrscheinlich ginge das. aber das ist so hässlich
<abram2011> http://pastebin.com/qvhKG3B7
<zeitsofa> Midas3: in der Tat hübsch ist was anderes, aber wenns hilft?
<Midas3> sag mal abram2011 wieso hast des überhaupt geladen und wieso willst es wieder loswerden?
<Abram> Weil es nicht funktioniert und nochmal neu geladen werden soll
<zeitsofa> Abram: so versuch mal rmmod -f MODULNAME
<Midas3> naja dann probier halt mal rmmod -f modulname
<Midas3> hehe
<zeitsofa> :D
<Abram> schon probiert ^^
<Abram> aber ich probs nochma
<Midas3> gerade wenn was nicht funktioniert ist das aber mmn nicht so erfolgsversprechend
<zeitsofa> rmmod -f --verbose MODULNAME könnte dann vielleicht aufschluss geben wieso es nicht funktioniert
<Abram> da steht dann immer Resource temporarily unavailable
<Midas3> abram2011: modprobe und modprobe -r laden bzw entfernen ein modul inclusive aller abhängigen module
<Abram> auch probiert
<Abram> mit modprobe
<Midas3> insmod und rmmod kümmern sich da nicht drum ohne weiteres
<Abram> mit insmod hatte ichs geladen
<Abram> mit --verbose steht dann dort wait= no force
<Abram> ..
<Midas3> ich kenn die module nicht die da abhängig sind. sonst hätt ich was sagen können, ob man die auch weghauen kann
<Abram> also geladen habe ich das modul com-on-air_cs.ko
<Abram> mit insmod
<Abram> hat auch geklappt
<Abram> nur das prog funzt nicht richtig daher wollt ichs neuladen nur will nicht imme rneustarten
<zeitsofa> schmeiss mal alle module der reihe nach da raus. die da drin stehen in deinem nopaste also auch die abhängigkeiten. 
<zeitsofa> wenn du da nicht grade auf dem ast (der pcmcia) karte sitzt sägste dir nix weg.
<Abram> also da kommt immer error
<Abram> fatal: module """ is in use
<Midas3> was für ein gerät ist es denn das nicht geht?
<Abram> ist ne dect karte
<Abram> die sollte meine dect station erkennen
<Abram> (will meine phones auf encryption testen)
<Midas3> gut.
<Midas3> hab ich ka von
<Midas3> :)
<Abram> *g*^^
<Abram> gibts keine möglichkeit diese prozesse zu beenden?
<Midas3> irgendwelche programme/software die dazugehört hast du aber beendet?
<Abram> oder anwendungen die auf das modul zugreifen
<Abram> also auf dem desktop ist nix offen
<Midas3> also du könntest jetzt zu fuss mit lsmod|grep modulname die anderen module und ihre abhängigkeiten auch durchgehen und je nachdem halt evtl auch entladen
<Midas3> bis du pcmcia entfernen kannst
<Midas3> falls es das ist was du weghaben willst
<Abram> gibts keine radikalere möglichkeit? ^^
<Midas3> oder war es dieses com-on-air oder so
<zeitsofa> rebooten
<Midas3> ja lol
<zeitsofa> das wäre wohl radikal
<Abram> befehl kill viell?
<zeitsofa> hm?
<Abram> also kill com-on-air_cs.ko
<Abram> weil das habsch ja geladen
<bekks> rmmod
<Abram> geht ja nicht
<bekks> kill kann keine module entladen.
<Abram> die programm seien in benutzung wird als Fatal ausgegeben wenn ich rrmod benutze
<zeitsofa> Abram: kill tötet prozesse keine module. rmmod ist was du nehmen willst für module.
<Abram> jo
<zeitsofa> Abram: und lsmod zeigt keine programme
<zeitsofa> es listet geladene module auf.
<Midas3> tjoa, wenn nix tut, dann reboot
<Abram> mhm
<zeitsofa> ergo sind die module in benutzeung, sprich oben anfangen (wobei oeben das modul bezeichnet das keine abhänigkeit hat) und dann nach und nach entladen. oder eben rebooten?
<bekks> rmmod
<bekks> oder rebooten.
<zeitsofa> wir zwei sind uns wenigstens schon mal einig :)
<bekks> ;)
<Abram> hab die karte kurz rausgemacht
<Abram> dann rmmod
<Abram> dann gings
<Midas3> warum sagt mir keiner das pcmcia hotplugfähig ist
<Midas3> :)
<zeitsofa> die karte war noch drin? lol.
<Abram> ja
<Abram> *lol*
<Abram> :)
<Abram> witzig :D
<zeitsofa> *koppschyddel* da hät ich wohl vll mal nach fragen sollen...
<Abram> boah schon 4 uhr
<Abram> najo das ganze klappt mit ubuntu 8.04 auch nicht
<Abram> nur mit so ner livecd "halb"
<Abram> lol mein 1. os ist wech ^^
<Abram> dessen partition ich resized habe
<Abram> muss ich viell in grub manuell etwas hinzufügen dass er partition sda1 mit auflistet`??
<Abram> bzw wie geht dat
<bullgard4> [Live-CD] 'ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ ls -a' listet u. a. auf: "root".  'ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ cd root; bash: cd: root: Permission denied." 'ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ sudo cd root; sudo: cd: command not found.' --  Was mache ich falsch?
<tm> bullgard4: cd ist kein befehl, sondern ein shell internes kommando, wenn du allerdings sudo bash -c "cd /root; pwd" eingibst, würde das funktionieren, du bleibst jedoch nicht in dem verzeichnis - wenn du in das root verzeichnis sehen möchtest am besten " sudo -i " aufrufen
<bullgard4>  tm Danke für Deine Hilfe. (Eigentlich weiß ich, daß cd ein eingebautes Bash-Kommando ist.) Ich will mich jetzt weiter meinem eigentlichen Problem widmen und werde über Deine beiden vorgeschlagenen Befehle später genauer nachlesen.
<bullgard4> Ich möchte meine /home-Partition mittels GParted nach links verschieben und vergrößern. Ich habe schon zum 3. Mal die Meldung erhalten: "Input/output error, während von /dev/sda gelesen wurde." (http://paste.ubuntu.com/560143). Allerdings war die Sektornummer immer eine andere. --  Wie setzt man am besten fort?
<beaver74> (sudo -i find ich interessant, wenn man sich mal ein env anschaut)
<beaver74> verstehe es nicht ganz, aber nu ja :D
<bullgard4> beaver74: Wahrscheinlich hilft Lesen von "man sudo" erst einmal weiter. Im Moment habe ich aber keine Zeit dafür.
<Hottentotten> hallo
<beaver74> bullgard4, (hm, lese es erst jetzt...) danke, passt schon, ist auch ausschweifend, denk ich mal...
<jokrebel> hi
<gooo> hallo! hab ein kleines problen mit der rechteverwaltung kann mir da jemand helfen, ich weiss gerade nicht was ich noch ausprobieren kann...
<gooo> das problem ist folgendes, ich möchte ein verzeichnis mit code repositories anlegen und einer bestimmten user gruppe das recht geben dort dateien und verzeichnisse anzulegen, zu verändern und zu löschen ... es klappt nur nicht
<brot> gooo: was klappt nicht?
<gooo> zum beispiel das anlegen von verzeichnissen als einer dieser gruppen-nutzer
<brot> die rechte zuzuweisen (dann sollte n fehler kommen der uns weiterhilft) oder die rechte sind zugewiesen aber es können trotzdem andere drauf zugreifen
<gooo> die rechte sind zugewiesen haben aber nicht den gewünschten effekt
<splashote> hi, ich will gerade bei nem kumpel virtualbox 4 installieren, synaptic kann aber die infos nicht abrufen (die quelle hab ich aus dem wiki). kann das mal jemand testen?
<gooo> habe folgendes probiert: als root: mkdir /pfad/zu/repos && chgrp -R repo-users /pfad && chmod -R g=rwX /pfad
<jokrebel> splashote: Neu geladen wurde aber?
<gooo> aber wenn ich jetzt als mitglied der gruppe repo-users in das verzeichnis gehe und versuche ein neues unterverzeichnis zu erstellen krieg ich trotzdem ein permission denied
<splashote> jokrebel: beim neu laden kommt die fehlermeldung
<jokrebel> splashote: die da lautet?
<splashote> jokrebel: muss mich eben gedulden bis synaptic fertig ist mit libreoffice. kommt gleich
<splashote> hatte sie noch in pastie: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/maverick/Release  Unable to find expected entry  contrib/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<splashote> jokrebel: weißt du was da los ist?
<gooo> brot: irgendeine idee wo mein denkfehler ist?
<gooo> brot: hat sich erledigt, den repo nutzer abmelden und nochmal anmelden hat geholfen, kA warum aber jetzt geht's
<jokrebel> splashote: Gib mir mal den Link nach dem Du vorgegangen bist, bitte.
<splashote> jokrebel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Installation#Paket-aus-der-Paketquelle-installieren
<shetlandpony> splashote's url: http://tinyurl.com/7o89sk | VirtualBox/Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<jokrebel> splashote: siehst Du den Unterschied zwischen "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian maverick contrib " und das was Deine Fehlermeldung bringt?
<splashote> so stehts in meiner sources.list deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian maverick contrib
<jokrebel> splashote: ist allerdings nur ne Vermutung, da ich aktuell kein Virtualbox und auch kein Maverick pasrat hab.
<splashote> was ist denn deine vermutung?
<jokrebel> splashote: läuft denn ein "aptitude update" "aptitude safe-upgrade" ohne Fehler durch?
<bolder>  tach allerseits
<Abram> Gute Morgen *grins*
<Abram> Also nachdem ich gestern meine Partition mit Ubuntu 10.10 verkleinert habe um eine zweite Distribution zu installieren hat GRUB nur die Booteinträge für meine zweite Distribution gespeichert. Wie sollte ich vorgehen um die Einträge für meine 1. Partition dev/sda1 in GRUB wieder einzufügen?
<Abram> :D
<Guest12893> hat hier jemand ocaml 3.12.0 auf auf ubuntu 10.10 zum laufen gebracht?
<bullgard4>   Abram http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dualboot
<k1l> ,wf? Guest12893 
<shetlandpony> Guest12893: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Guest12893> muss von 3.11 auf 3.12.0 ocaml updaten, aber in apt gibt es nur die 3.11 zu finden, benutze ubuntu 10.10
<k1l> Guest12893: nach dem release gibt es (bis auf wenige ausnahmen) keine versionssprünge mehr bei programmen. nur noch sicherheitsupdates werden eingepatcht
<Guest12893> wie komme ich dann an die neue version für ubuntu
<geser> selbst in Debian unstable gibt es noch kein ocaml 3.12.0, also fällt ein Backport auch aus
<k1l> also wenn du dringend updaten musst (!!!!!1111elfelfelf) dann schau nach nem ppa oder nem .deb file. aber das supporten dann auch die ppa betreuer oder de deb hersteller
<Guest12893> es muss dringend sein
<geser> Guest12893: wenn du noch weitere ocaml Module aus dem Archiv nutzt wirst du die ebenfalls mit ocaml 3.12.0 neu bauen müssen
<Guest12893> geser: wie geht das?
<Guest12893> hab  das hier versucht http://ocaml.debian.net/debian/ocaml-3.12.0/
<Guest12893> aber ging nicht
<TheInfinity> Guest12893: du kannst doch keine debian packages bei solchen dingen für ubuntu verwenden Oo
<TheInfinity> und wenn manuell installiert. und net via quelle.-
<Guest12893> des kommt wohl raus wenn ich die im ocaml irc frage...
<TheInfinity> dann sollte man die leute niemals als admin an irgendwelche server lassen *g+
<geser> Guest12893: du wirst wohl die "Source"-Pakete aus dem von dir genannten Repository nehmen müssen und für Ubuntu übersetzen
<Guest12893> geser: und wie mach dich das?
<TheInfinity> Guest12893: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/programme_kompilieren
<geser> TheInfinity: er gibt schon "fertige" Pakete, aber nur für Debian, er muss also eher "backporten" als selbst übersetzen
<Guest12893> und was heißt das?
<geser> ich glaube das geht über den "Support" hinaus, den dieser Channel bereit ist zu machen
<Guest12893> wär des soviel zu erklären?
<TheInfinity> geser: ich fürchte selbst compilieren ist einfacher ;)
<TheInfinity> allein das schon wird für ihn ne harte nuss ...
<TheInfinity> prinzipiell gehts aber dann in die richtung Guest12893: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get#Kompilieren-mit-apt-get
<TheInfinity> (und ich würd mir WIRKLICH überlegen warum du ausgerechnet ne andere ocaml version brauchst als bei ubuntu beigelegt ;) )
<Abram> (re)
<Guest12893> arbeit
<Abram> also ich finde die menu.lst nur auf der neuen distru auf der alten sda1 gibt es keine menu.lst ?! woher bekomme ich nun die boot einträge meiner alten (ersten) distru?
<TheInfinity> dann ists für dich arbeit :)
<TheInfinity> ,grub2? Abram
<shetlandpony> Abram: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Guest12893> ocaml programmieren ist meine eigentlich arbeit ;)
<Guest12893> also zieh ich mir jetzt doch die debian ocaml version?
<Abram> ahja
<Abram> welches Grub soll ich den jetzt für beide benutzen?
<Abram> GRUB 1 oder GRUB2 ?
<TheInfinity> Guest12893: gibt verschiedene wege. lies dich mal ein. :)
<Abram> momentan wird von GRUB 1 gebootet
<Abram> heisst das ich muss jetzt die einträge in GRUB 2 auf sda1 suchen und die dann in GRUB1 kopieren?
<Abram> :D
<Abram> (muss das wissen bevor ich mich dort einlese) ^^
<TheInfinity> Abram: nicht wild rumkopieren
<TheInfinity> erst lesen.
<Abram> jo klar
<Abram> aber muss wissen ob meine angehensweise richtig ist
<TheInfinity> nein.
<Abram> muss man sich für ein GRUB entscheiden?
<TheInfinity> jein.
<Abram> *G*
<TheInfinity> du brauchst ein haupt grub (oder musst dein bios zur hauptauswahl verwenden)
<TheInfinity> und das hat logischerweise auch nur eine version
<tm> Abram: wie wärs wenn du auf der anderen linux distribution auch den grub2 installierst, wäre für dich vielleicht einfacher...
<Abram> gute idee tm
<Abram> :D
<Abram> ich les mich aber erstmal bissel ein
<Oliver1> Hallo zusammen, ich habe seit dem Updaten auf iOS 4 das Problem, dass er das iPhone nicht mehr mountet. Dazu erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung: http://pastebin.com/3zMqVyHp. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?
<TheInfinity> Oliver1: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-ios-4-iphone-os-to-sync-with-rhythmbox-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/2bzl56f |   How to get iOS 4 (iPhone OS) to sync with rhythmbox in ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid) | Ubuntu Geek
<TheInfinity> Oliver1: so schwer wars doch nu net mal kurz zu googlen, oder?
<jokrebel> Oliver1: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/iphone-4-einhaengen-nicht-moeglich/ 
<jokrebel> TheInfinity: ;-)
 * jokrebel hat auch kein IPhone
<Oliver1> danke für die Hilfe
<Abram> Also ich habe jetzt in die menu.lst von GRUB1 (dev/sda3)    mit title ... boot (hd0,0) und chainloader+1  versucht auf sda1 weizerzuleiten. es wird auch in GRUB1 angezeigt, aber wenn ich draufklicke pasiert nichts
<Paulchen_> Tag, kennt jemand zufällig eine methode, die host adresse zu ändern ohne eine rdns einzutragen ?
<Paulchen_> Eventuell mit proxy aber das möchte ich auch eher ungern verwenden
<Abram> Sollte ich also doch besser GRUB2 auf sda3 installiereN?
<newan> Hallo,
<brot> tag newan
<newan> habe bei meinem neuen Thinpad t510i das problem das gnome ab und an einfriert nur die MAus geht noch
<newan> manchmal tippt man was und wartet das gehts wieder anderfall geht nicht, rekonstruieren wann er hängt kann cih nicht...last ist es nciht
<newan> einer eine idee wonach ich suchen kann
<brot> ich hab weder das thinkpad noch gnome, aber wenn nurnoch die maus geht deutet das auf n problem mit der grafik hin.
<brot> du könntest probieren den treiber zu wechseln (falls es einen anderen gibt) oder compositing auszuschalten
<newan> nvidia nvs mit nvidia treiber
<Oliver1> was bitte ist der Unterschied zwischen "Signing key" und "Fingerprint"?
<newan> @Oliver1 ich hab das Fingerprint-Gui projekt im einsatz "Signing key" kenn ich leider nicht
<brot> newan: evtl ist ein neuerer nvidia treiber verfügbar. die treiber sind zwar proprietär, aber tun generell ganz gut, eigentlich
<Oliver1> ok, danke
<brot> Oliver1: der signing key gibt halt die key-id an, und der fingerprint ist quasi wie ne checksum des keys.
<brot> newan: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia#Installation-aus-PPA <- kannst du mal versuchen, wobei die warnungen nicht zum spass dranstehen.
<Oliver1> ok, und was hinterlege ich wenn ich eine ppa hinzufüge?
<newan> müsse ich nciht iregndwoe sehen können was streigt
<newan> log etc
<brot> Oliver1: du holst dir den public key an sich und fügst ihn zu deinen trusted keys hinzu
<Oliver1> ok, danke Dir
<brot> newan: kommt ganz drauf an. wenn das problem auftritt kannst du von einem anderen rechner aus per ssh schaun was los ist, zum beispiel.
<newan> ja komm ja aus gdm raus
<newan> auf konsole 1
<newan> beispielsweise
<newan> gdm restart und alles rennt wieder
<brot> Oliver1: kein problem. im zweifelsfall mal die online-doku von gnupg durchlesen, die erklärt das alles ziemlich genau wie das mit den keys läuft
<Oliver1> alles klar.
<brot> newan: dann wären dmesg, /var/log/Xorg.0.log und ~./xsession-errors ein paar informationsquellen. aber ich würde, falls es in dem ppa einen neueren treiber gibt das mal mit dem versuchen.
<newan> o.k teste
<newan> sonst schau ich tage hier nochmal vorbei
<newan> danke
<Abram> Ich komme nicht weiter
<Abram> also der chainload+1 klappt nicht
<Abram> was soll ich tun?
<Abram> ***hilfe****
<apollo13> ***hilfe**** hilft hier sicher nicht
<k1l> ,wf? Abram 
<shetlandpony> Abram: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<abram2011f> hab mal hier die entries von grub2 gepasted http://pastebin.com/1kT4WEtk
<abram2011f> es tut sich nichts wenn ich ich grub1 auf den chainloader klicke der eigentlich zu sda1 weiterleiten soll
<abram2011f> sda1 -> ubuntu 1010 sda3 -> ubuntu 804(grub1)
<Abram> hilf mir k1l !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Frickelpit> Abram: locker bleiben und nicht nerven
<Abram> Frickelpit jo ich verzweifle aber gerade
<Fuchs> Abram: Du koenntest uns mal folgende Dinge erklaeren:  1) Warum brauchst Du ueberhaupt Grub1 noch?  2) Warum fragst Du das gleiche in einem anderen Kanal einer anderen Distribution  3) mit zwei Nicks?  
<Fuchs> Danke. 
<Fuchs> Also eigentlich interessiert mich primaer der erste Punkt. Du koenntest einfach Grub2 in den MBR werfen und beide Systeme ueber Grub2 starten lassen. Oder spricht da etwas dagegen? 
<Abram> Fuchs die Fragen sind doch nicht zielführend von dir, aber wenn du es wissen willst ... 1) weil ich ubuntu 8.04 brauche um ein programm zum lafuen zu bekommen und ubuntu 8.04 hat GRUB1 instaslliert und GRUb2 aus der mBR +überschrieben. 2) weil ich den pastebin.com auf dem LINUX rechner hatte 
<Abram> achso
<Abram> also einfach GRUB 2 in MBR installieren bzw auf ubuntu 8.04 intsallieren
<Fuchs> der Grub2 von Ubuntu 10.10 muesste theoretisch das Ubuntu 8.schlagmichtot auch erkennen, 
<Fuchs> wenn er dies nicht tut, dann kann man das in einem der Skripte manuell hinzufuegen. Siehe dazu: 
<Fuchs> ,grub2? Abram 
<shetlandpony> Abram: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Abram> ah okay
<brot> die grub2 wikiartikel sind echt n sehr positives beispiel wie hilfreiche wikieinträge aussehen können :)
<Abram> dann deinstalliere ich jetzt grub1 von 8.04 erstmal
<Abram> und installiere dann grub2 auf 8.04 ubuntu
<Fuchs> Abram: wenn es dafuer ein Paket gibt. Ich wuerde das ja unter 10.10 machen
<Abram> achso
<brot> Abram: planB wäre die "klassische grub2 widerherstellung"
<Abram> hab auch ne 10.10 live cd
<brot> Abram: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Root-Directory-Methode
<Abram> fuchs muss ich abern icht erst auf 8.04 GRUB2 installieren oder reicht es von Ubuntu 10.10 (1. partition) GRUB2 einfach in die MBR zu werfen?
<Fuchs> Abram: Grub2 aus 10.10 in den MBR, dann von da konfigurieren, schauen, ob er das 8.* automatisch erkennt, wenn nicht: nachhelfen gem. verlinktem Artikel
<Abram> super dankesehr *geld überweis*
<Abram> *G*
<apricot> hhi - ich hab etwas Ärger mit dem sound... Mikrofon bleibt stumm. Alsamixer zeigt bein Mic in KEINEN Anzeigebalken.
<Fuchs> muss es auch nicht
<Fuchs> da waehlst Du, welches mic Du willst. Der Balken ist im Aufnahmereiter (Tabulatortaste ftw) und heisst in der Regel Capture oder so. Wenn Du mir die amixer Ausgabe in einen pastebin schreibst, schaue ich es mir rasch an 
<apricot> welche Ausgabe ?
<Fuchs> die von amixer
<apricot> nach F4 zeigt Alsamixer bei <Capure> AUFNAHME an
<apricot> de Balken ist aber statisch bis zur Hälfte ausgefüllt (grün+weiß)
<apricot> aber keine Reaktion auf Mikrofone (hab 2 getestet)
<Fuchs> apricot: bekomme ich die gewuenschte Ausgabe oder haettest Du gerne keinen Support? 
<apricot> ja ok... wie erzeug ich die Ausgabe ?
<apricot> ist ja ne Grafik
<Fuchs> amixer ist keine Graphik 
<apricot> AlsaMixer v1.0.23
<Fuchs> [15:14:15] <Fuchs> amixer ist keine Graphik 
<apricot> ja ok :)   Ausgabe kommt ...
<Fuchs> in einen pastebin
<apricot> jo
<apricot> paste.ubuntu.com dauert ewihg
<apricot> jetzt... http://paste.ubuntu.com/560231/
<Fuchs> Capture1 und Capture2 auch mal hochdrehen, 
<Fuchs> und bei Input Source mal Mic an Stelle von FrontMic.  Kleiner Tipp: starte auf einem zweiten Terminal das Programm arecord. Wenn Du dann an den Reglern drehst kannst Du auf dem mic rumklopfen, 
<Fuchs> sobald sich bei arecord beim Klopfen die Ausgabe veraendert, hast Du den richtigen Regler erwischt
<apricot> danke  :)
<Guest12893> wie arbeitet man sich am besten in ubuntu ein?
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? Guest12893 
<k1l> ,einsteiger? Guest12893 
<shetlandpony> Guest12893, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<shetlandpony> Guest12893, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<KojiroAK> Double kill
<Guest12893> solangs kein monstakill wird..
<bullgard4> Guest12893: Es hängt von Deinen Vorkenntnissen in der EDV ab. Was für Vorkenntnisse hast Du denn?
<sds58> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, warum mein Garmin Legend HCx nur als Massenspeicher erkannt wird?
<bekks> Nein, da du viel zu wenig Infos lieferst.
<sds58> Benutze Lucid Lync, habe aber nach ner weile trotzdem versucht die udev regeln neu zu setzen 
<sds58> weder qlandkarte noch mapsource erkennen das gerät
<sds58> hab für mapsource auch drauf geachtet vine den richtigen port zuzuseisen 
<sds58> ne idee?
<Rochvellon> hm, auf 2 rechnern samba installiert. kontendaten sind auf beiden rechnern identisch. trotzdem kann ich vom desktop nicht auf den laptop zugreifen, andersherum geht es einwandfrei. any hints?
<bekks> Warum nimmst Du bei zwei Ubuntu-Rechnern Samba?
<bekks> Warum nicht NFS?
<PolitikerNEU> Hmm ... um ehrlich zu sein: Mache ich aber auch, Samba ist halt gut in Ubuntu integriert - ich hatte auch mal solche Probleme, hab damals einfach jeglichen Zugriff erlaubt, dann ist es gegangen
<Rochvellon> PolitikerNEU: ich wollte gerade auf dem laptop nicht alles einfach freigeben
<abram2011f> Hallo !
<abram2011f> ich beschäftige mich seit heute vormittag mit Grub1 und Grub2 
<abram2011f> Ich brauch jemanden der sich gut mit Grub auskennt
<jokrebel> ,frag? abram2011f
<shetlandpony> abram2011f: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<abram2011f> kk
<splashote1> hey, mein Dell will nicht mehr hochfahren: Medienfehler Neustart:Taste drücken
<splashote1> habe aber kein dualboot o.ä. (finde viele einträge zu windows über google..)
<abram2011f> was bisher geschah: Habe ubuntu 1010 resized und neue partition erstellt um ubuntu8.04 zu installieren. im anschluss konnte ich nur noch von 8.04 booten, dann habe ich grub2 auf 8.04 installiert (version 1.96 höher geht nicht k.A. warum). aber es wurde immer noch nur von 8.04 gebootet, dann habe ich ubuntu 1010 von 8.04 gemountet und grub2 dort neuinstalliert und im anschluss bootete der laptop nur noch von ubuntu 1010,  auch s
<apollo13> klingt wie der anfang einer schlechten serie
<k1l> splashote1: was ist denn vorher passiert? 
<abram2011f> .... Dann habe ich versucht mittels /etc/grub.d die entries manuell einzgebeen in die 40_custom datei und wieder geupdatet . reboot... nicht gefunzt.  dann habe gemerkt dass ubuntu 1010 die grub version 1.98 hat und ubuntu 8.04 die grub version 1.96
<abram2011f> Was soll ich jetzt "tuen" ?!
<splashote1> k1l: nichts? hab nen update gemacht.. aber nichts was tiefer ins system gehen würde
<abram2011f> jokrebel ist das ein kompliziertes problem was ich habe?
<abram2011f> weil viele leute kapitulieren dabei
<splashote1> k1l: alle einträge mit bezug zu ubuntu behandeln dualboot-systeme. bin ziemlich verunsichert..
<k1l> abram2011f: installiere von 10.10 grub2. dann update-grub ausführen. werden nicht alle OS erkannt dann händisch die richtigen scripte anpassen.
<k1l> abram2011f: nicht immer mal hier fummeln, mal da fummeln, etc.  einmal und richtig machen
<flinketine> kann man bei einem raid die chunksize nachträglich ändern, ohne es neu aufsetzen zu müssen?
<Tominator> hi
<k1l> splashote1: wo kommt denn die meldung? im bios? hast du vlt ne cd drin, usb stick dran etc?
<Tominator> hab ein paar schwierigkeiten mit nem RMIClient nach draußen zu kommen... ist da irgendwie etwas zu beachten unter ubuntu?
<abram2011f> k1l wenn du mein text gelesen hättest wüsstes du das ich dass alles schon gemacht habe ! !
<flinketine> bessr gesagt, mit mdadm - mit hw raids gehts ja
<abram2011f> k1l das problem beim händischen anpassen ist dass die versionen sich leicht unterscheiden !
<abram2011f> k1l weil ubuntu 10.10 hat grub 1.98 und ubuntu 8.04 hat grub 1.96 !
<k1l> abram2011f: das mit grub ist total egal, weil du einen grub brauchst
<k1l> machs mit dem 10.10er grub und gut ist
<abram2011f> aber ich weiß nicht genau wie die entries beim 1010er aussieht
<abram2011f> weil ich kopiers halt immer vom gemounten OS
<abram2011f> aus der grub.cfg
<k1l> ,grub2? abram2011f 
<shetlandpony> abram2011f: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<splashote1> k1l: ja, Bios, und ja, hatte allerlei USB-Gedöns dran und ja, das war das Problem und ja, ich bin dir sehr dankbar! ;)
<abram2011f> das hab ich schon gelsen
<k1l> abram2011f: ja kopieren alleine reicht da nicht, passe einfach die partition an und gut ist
<k1l> abram2011f: dann lies es so lange, bis du es verstanden hast. und du kannst grub1 und grub2 nicht mischen, die sind TOTAL anders aufgebaut
<abram2011f> k1l das erste was mich schon irriert ist, warum steht in der grub.cfg für 10.10 (hd0,mdos1) ???
<abram2011f> k1l das ist mir auch klar
<abram2011f> k1l imho müsste dort stehen (hd0,0)
<abram2011f> weil 10.10 ist auf h0,0 installiert
<abram2011f> 8.04 ist auf hd0,2 installeirt
<abram2011f> soll ich mich jetzt an die schreibweise von der grub.cfg richten??? also (hd0,mdos3) ?? oder wie
<abram2011f> k1l paste mir doch mal ein example für nen entry
<abram2011f> l..
<k1l> abram2011f: im grub2 abschnitt unter konfiguration ist erklärt, was da warum reinmuss
<jokrebel> abram2011f: versuch doch nicht irgendwas zu basteln sondern geh nach dem Wiki vor. 
<abram2011f> jo lese das gerade nomma k1l
<abram2011f> aber helft mir bitte
<abram2011f> wenn ich ne frage haben könnte
<k1l> abram2011f: ich muss auch gleich zum training, aber pack mal folgendes in einen nopasteservice: "sudo fdisk -l" (<-- nen kleinen L) und deine grub.cfg
<abram2011f> ok sec
<jokrebel> abram2011f: Ich würde von ner LiveCD booten, chroot zu 10.10. -  Grub reparieren wie im Wiki ausführlich beschrieben. Neu booten und freuen. Beim 1ten Kernelupdate des 8.04 könnte das aber dann wieder nötig werden IIRC.
<jokrebel> abram2011f: die nötigen Wiki-Artikel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<jokrebel> .oO( oder sieht das jemand anders? )
<abram2011f> k1l dauerd bissel weil ich von der live cd nur auf 10.10 zugreifen kann, wegen ext4
<k1l> jokrebel: eigentlich muss er nur 10.10 booten, da grub updaten, evtl. skript anpassen. und ich bin weg.bb
<apricot> hab probleme mit Mikrofonen - kein Ton im Audio-Recorder. Und jetzt ist auch das Lautsprechersymbol in der Taskleiste weg.
<apricot> aber sound geht ... z.B. youtube-video
<abram2011f> k1l jo nurdas updaten ja nicht gefunzt
<abram2011f> so live cd geladen
<abram2011f> k1l wann kommst wieder?
<jokrebel> abram2011f: fürchte nach dem "bb" war er dann auch gleich weg.
<abram2011f> :*(           ^^
<jokrebel> abram2011f: das 10.10 kannst ja momentan nicht booten, nur das 8.04er, oder?
<abram2011f> jop
<abram2011f> ich kann aber wieder auf 10.10 grub neu installieren
<abram2011f> ist kein prob
<abram2011f> sec
<jokrebel> abram2011f: stop
<abram2011f> jo?
<abram2011f> das prob beim 8.04er ist das die grub version älter ist undzwar 1-96 daher sehen die entries im grub.cfg anders aus !
<jokrebel> abram2011f: _was_ würdest Du da _wie_ machen? Momentan bist Du an dem zu reparierenden Rechner per LiveCD und an nem weiteren Rechner hier im Chat?
<abram2011f> richtig jokrebel
<abram2011f> ich würde dort dann manuell di einträge ändern
<abram2011f> hab ich schonma probiert
<abram2011f> aber jetzt versuche ich es strikt nachdem wiki
<jokrebel> abram2011f: Grub nistet sich im Masterbootrecord ein (wenn man das auch so bestätigt, was schon sinnvoll ist) passt dort aber nicht komplett rein. Deshalb steht der Rest in der Partition des Betreibssystems im Verzeichnis /boot.
<abram2011f> jo
<jokrebel> abram2011f: manuell ist nicht der zu beforzugende Weg.
<abram2011f> was soll ich dann machen
<dreamon> apricot, Im Panel -> rechtsklick -> zum Panel hinzufügen-> Benachrichtigungsanzeige installieren.. sollte LS wieder da sein
<jokrebel> abram2011f: wenn man 2 Ubuntus hat, hat man das Problem dass man dann meist mit Standardinstallation auch 2 Partitionen mit nem /boot hat, was dann zu verwirrung führen kann.
<abram2011f> jo
<rumpe1> jokrebel, separate-boot-partitionen sind standard?
<jokrebel> abram2011f: ich würde nun in die 10.10er Partition chrooten.
<jokrebel> rumpe1: nein eben nicht. Man hat bei Standard-installtionen dann 2 Partitionen mit jeweils einem /boot-Verzeichnis. Hab ich mich so unverständlich ausgedrückt?
<apricot> dreamon, hat geklappt, danke 
<abram2011f> jokrebel hilf mir bitte dabie
<jokrebel> abram2011f: öffne diesen Link: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD
<abram2011f> also ich schreibe jetzt erstmal sudo grub-setup /dev/sda1
<abram2011f> ok
<jokrebel> abram2011f: bitte _keine_ Hektik bei so tiefgreifenden Sachen - BTW Du hast hoffentlich von allem ein Backup?
<tm> abram2011f: wo steht dass du ein " sudo grub-setup /dev/sda1 " machen solls?
<abram2011f> ja habe ich jobrebek
<abram2011f> tm das war das alte tut
<abram2011f> hab jetzt gemountet
<tm> abram2011f: warum gehst du nicht schritt für schritt die anleitung mit jokrebel durch? jokrebel weiss doch gar nicht was du alles schon gemacht hast
<abram2011f> ja ich habe jetzt die einleitung durchgearbeitet
<tm> aha
<jokrebel> abram2011f: so schnell? und auch verstanden? Und vor allem an _Deine_ gegebenheiten angepasst? Oder nur copy&paste?
<abram2011f> so bin jetzt gechrootet
<abram2011f> ja ich musste mounten und systeminformation über mount -bin an root mitteilen
<abram2011f> und dann chroot
<abram2011f> bin jetzt im roor system
<abram2011f> *root
<abram2011f> und nun
 * jokrebel ist sich unsicher was er da tut :-/
<dreamon> abram2011f, Wird besser sein, wenn du deine Letzten Befehle mal hier angibst.. 
<abram2011f> sec
<abram2011f> sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash 
<abram2011f> soll jetzt hier fortführen : http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur ?
<dreamon> abram2011f, Das ist alles?
<tm> abram2011f: wenn alles richtig ist, bräuchtest du nur sudo update-grub eingeben
<jokrebel> abram2011f: er meinte deinE letzen befehlE
<abram2011f> der einzige befehl der vor dem chroot befehl nicht geklappt hat war der : sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf 
<abram2011f> alle andere sachen konnte ich einbinden
<jokrebel> abram2011f: aber alle anderen dunklen Zeilen aus http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD hast Du Deinen Gegebenheiten angepasst und ausgeführt?
<abram2011f> ja
<dreamon> Hast du fdisk -l gemacht und die richtige Partition mit sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt -> eingehängt XY anpassen
<abram2011f> ja habe ich
<abram2011f> wenn ich sudo update-grub mache
<abram2011f> kommt ein error: unable to ersolve host ubuntu
<abram2011f> *resolve
<abram2011f> soll ich neuen terminal aufmachen und nochmals /mnt/etc/resolv.conf probieren?
<jokrebel> abram2011f: nein
<abram2011f> Was dann?
<dreamon> abram2011f,  Den hier auch? -> sudo mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev 
<jokrebel> abram2011f: versuche: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#GRUB-2-vollstaendig-neu-installieren
<abram2011f> ja den auch dreamon
<abram2011f> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu 
<abram2011f> installation finsihed . no error reported
<abram2011f> was heisst die meldung sudo: ...
<abram2011f> ?
<carsten> sudo heißt das es mit root rechten ausgeführt wird
<carsten> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<abram2011f> achwas
<dreamon> Hat er schon mal "fdisk -l" gepastet?
<abram2011f> nein
<abram2011f> mom mache ich
<jokrebel> abram2011f: von _welcher_ LiveCD aus machst Du das?
<abram2011f> 1010 ubuntu
<jokrebel> hm
<abram2011f> warum
<abram2011f> *Lubuntu 1010
<abram2011f> aberist doch dasselbe
<jokrebel> mom
<ubuntu_> http://pastebin.com/yi9a2pDz
<abram2011f> http://pastebin.com/yi9a2pDz
<Haraldo> /exit
<abram2011f> jokrebel
<dreamon> abram2011f, welche hast du dann eingehängt -> sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt
<abram2011f> bist du überhaupt hier?
<abram2011f> sda1
<abram2011f> was soll ich jetzt machen
<dreamon> Ich schließ mich jokrebel an mit -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#GRUB-2-vollstaendig-neu-installieren
<abram2011f> ach
<abram2011f> der weg funzt nicht
<abram2011f> und ist falsch
<abram2011f> weil dasselbe habe ich ja schon gemacht indem ich grub neuinstalliert habe auf sda1
<abram2011f> k1l hat recht gehabt !
<abram2011f> ich muss einfach die entries manuell richtig einfügen
<abram2011f> ..
<abram2011f> mensch nochma 35 minuten verschwendet
<jokrebel> abram2011f: ich glauber eher das Dir vor lauter schnell-schnell (sorry so kommst Du rüber) einfach ein flüchtigkeitsfeher unterlaufen ist.
<abram2011f> wenn ihr jemanden verweist müsst ihr auch verantwortung übernehmen
<abram2011f> weil ich hab sau viel zeit verloren
<jokrebel> abram2011f: und vergiss das manuell!
<abram2011f> wieso hast du gegen manuell?
<dreamon> abram2011f,  bei Grub2 ist das aber eine kurzfristige Erfolgsstory
<abram2011f> Ich versuche es manuell jetzt !
<abram2011f> und wenns nicht funzt installier ich grub1 !
<jokrebel> abram2011f: Und wir übernehmen Verantwortung. Aber nicht für zwischendurch selbst "ich-glaub" Schnellschüsse.
<abram2011f> jokrebel ich meine mit veranwortung dass ich auch zu potte komme
<abram2011f> jokrebel ganz am ende sagt mir dann jemand ach es geht doch nicht
<abram2011f> und habe dann mehrere stunden vergoldet
<dreamon> Beim nächsten Kernelupdate hast das gleiche Problem wieder.. 
<abram2011f> ich bin student und habe keine zeit nebenbei noch "soviel zu lernen"
<rumpe1> vergoldet ^^
<abram2011f> brauch ergebnis
<rumpe1> es steht jedem frei, sich das eigenständig zusammenzugooglen...
<abram2011f> vergeudet*
<abram2011f> rumpe1 ja mache ich ja jetzt auch
<abram2011f> aber wenn mir jemand sagt seine methode klappt dann soll er auch progressiv helfen
<jokrebel> abram2011f: Das was Du dabei lernst ist essenziel. Wenn heutige Sudenten für sowas keine Zeit mehr haben, dann "gute Nacht" für die Next-Generation-Studierten.
<dreamon> Ich hab mit den Anleitungen schon zig verschiedene PCs grub repariert oder neu aufgespielt.. nur bei dir solls nicht funktionieren.. naja
<abram2011f> jokrebel Studierende habe heutzutage fast garkeine zeit mehr
<abram2011f> jokrebel jetzt ist auch noch klausurphase
<jokrebel> abram2011f: auch hier klappte _genau_diese_ Vorgehensweise mehrfach einwandfrei.
<abram2011f> bei mir klappts nicht
<abram2011f> habe die methode ja schon so ähnlich angewendet
<abram2011f> ich bin über 1010 gebootet
<abram2011f> und habe alles neuinstalliert
<abram2011f> aber update-grup findet keine anderen distru !
<abram2011f> *grub
<jokrebel> abram2011f: aber für unproduktive Chateinträge ist doch Zeit? Konzentriere Dich auf das Wesentliche - mach das was Dir gesagt wird (und nicht mehr und interpretiere auch nichts hinein). Und Dir wird geholfen werden.
<abram2011f> unproduktiv ist es nicht die meinung zu sagen
<abram2011f> dadurch weisst du ja erst dass ich das nicht gut fand 
<jokrebel> abram2011f: und "so ähnlich" ist halt uU nicht komplett richtig und deshalb nicht Zielführend.
<abram2011f> aber es ist doch egal ob ich über chroot root admin bin oder wenn ich über 1010 boote und dann mit sudo handel !
<jokrebel> ja?
<abram2011f> aber ich hab die methode ja jetzt angewendet mit chroot und nichts passiert weiter
<jokrebel> abram2011f: vielleicht solltest Du erstmal ne kurze Pause machen und das ganze dann ganz von vorne (mit neu über LiveCDboot) langsam und genau angehen. Weil "<abram2011f> habe die methode ja schon so ähnlich angewendet" hilft nicht es muss _genau_ sein.
<abram2011f> so
<abram2011f> jetzt klappts wenigstens
<abram2011f> r1l hatte rechte
<abram2011f> * k1l
<abram2011f> *recht
<abram2011f> man muss die entry einträge genau nach schema wie im wiki beschrieben eingeben
<jokrebel> .oO( hat hier einer das Gegenteil behauptet? Wiki hilft fast immer )
<abram2011f> aber der abschnitt den er empfohlen hat war entscheidend
<abram2011f> ich konnte genau sehen wie man es richtig schreibt
<jokrebel> abram2011f: gut - dann ist Dir ja damit geholfen. Und auch unsere Links hätten (vielleicht mit nem Klick mehr) zu diesem Ziel geführt. Was willst Du uns jetzt damit vorwerfen? Dass wir Dir den letzten Link-Klick und das 20-Minütige Lesen nicht abgenommen haben?
<abram2011f> der Weg von k1l war korrekt und zielführend. Die Verweise zum Chroot haben nichts gebracht was man auch erkennen konnte wenn man ganz oben gelesen hat was ich schon alles probiert habe, den ich habe mehrmals grub neu in die mbr geschrieben ohne erfolg.
<abram2011f> wenn man einen tipp gibt muss man sich sicher sein insbesondere wenn man auf weiterführende (externe) texte verweist
<abram2011f> weil ich will nicht etwas durcharbeiten / lesen was meinem speziellen problem nicht hilft
<dreamon> abram2011f, Hör endlich auf mit dem Scheiß.  Was willst du hier für ein Theater aufführen. Wenn 2Leute unabhängig voneinander dir sagen, das es klappt. Was sollten die für einen Grund haben dich zu verarschen. 
<Frickelpit> ruhig bleiben bitte
<jokrebel> abram2011f: Dann musst Du Dich vielleicht bei k1l beschweren, was Ihm einfällt einfach zum sporteln zu gehen währen _Du_ ein Problem hast. Ich habe lediglich Hints gegeben die _mir_ mehrfach geholfen haben. </OT>
<abram2011f> Wenn tausend leute sagen dass du von einem Wolkenkratzer springen sollst heisst es nicht dass es richtig ist
<dreamon> abram2011f, Ich wünschte es dir empfohlen zu haben. Das mit dem Wolkenkratzer.
<abram2011f> jokrebel dann schreib doch dass du dir nicht sicher bist ,.. es aber so klappen könnte
<tm> ot? abram2011f dreamon jokrebel 
<tm> ,ot? abram2011f dreamon jokrebel 
<shetlandpony> abram2011f dreamon jokrebel: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<abram2011f> dreamon du verstehst am allerwenigsten punkt
<MortanGathog> hiho ich bekomme alle 10 sekunden folgende meldung in mein syslog (auch auth.log) geschrieben http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399754/  Wie werde ich die Meldung los und was soll sie mir sagen?
<jokrebel> tm: ja - is er denn da?
<tm> ups, da warst schneller, Fuchs :)
<dreamon> Fuchs, Danke.
<Fuchs> und nun ist Ruhe. Danke. 
<tm> jokrebel: keine ahnung, ich bin nicht im offtopic - lad ihn doch dazu ein ;)
<bekks> MortanGathog: Nopaste doch bitte mal lsb_release -a, und die Ausgabe von ps aux 
<MortanGathog> bekks: so soll es sein http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399755/ 
<bekks> MortanGathog: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/dev-hvc0-fehlermeldung-virtualisiertes-system/#post-2570184
<shetlandpony> bekks's url: http://tinyurl.com/6xp29lh | /dev/hvc0 Fehlermeldung, virtualisiertes System › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<MortanGathog> bekks, shetlandpony: schon klar aber auch nach dem auskommentieren sind die Einträge noch drin, und ich kann den Server nicht einfach neustarten. Ich muss irgendwie die Änderung im laufenden betrieb übernehmen
<bekks> ,bot? MortanGathog 
<shetlandpony> MortanGathog: ich bin ein bot ;p
<bekks> MortanGathog: Man KANN die Änderung nicht in laufendem Betrieb übernehmen.
<MortanGathog> bekks: dann ist ein neustart als unumgänglich, naja thx für die hilfe
<jokrebel> tm: query?
<tm> jokrebel: siehe query, solltest eine antwort bekommen haben
<DarkMio> Ich habe ein Problem:
<DarkMio> Ich habe gerade Ubuntu via CD installiert, auf die Festplatte wo auch mein WIN läuft, auf eine 50GB Partition - und jetzt bootete mein WIN wieder.
<rumpe1> DarkMio, dann hast du den bootloader nicht installieren lassen
<DarkMio> Ich habe alles größtenteils automatisch machen lassen.
<DarkMio> Es lies mich ja auch auswählen, neben einem anderen OS zu installieren.
<k1l> ,installation? DarkMio 
<shetlandpony> DarkMio, Installation ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation
<k1l> DarkMio: und bitte nimm nicht die wubi installation (also die unter windows). aber dir wird nur der grub fehlen. den solltest du noch in den MBR der festplatte (nicht der partition) schreiben lassen
<rumpe1> ,grub? DarkMio 
<shetlandpony> DarkMio, GRUB ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB - Weitere Infos im query ...
<DarkMio> Ich habe die Live-CD starten lassen.
<DarkMio> Und darüber alles machen lassen. :)
<tipo> DarkMio: im BOIS wurde nichts verstellt?
<Midas3> möglicherweise ist grub auf der falschen platte installiert? das problem hatte ich mit lts. wenn du mehr als eine platte im rechner hast, versuche testweise per bios/bootmenü von der anderen zu starten
<DarkMio> Nope.
<DarkMio> Ich habe mit Sicherheit auf die richtige Platte installiert - mein Boot bis zu dem XP-Startlogo hatte auch etwas länger gebraucht, teilweise kurz geblinkt, jedoch ohne Inhalt.
<DarkMio> Und die andere Festplatte ist auch gerade ausgehängt.
<Midas3> ich habe auch auf die richtige platte installiert. das lts setup hat trotzdem auf die falsche installiert
<DarkMio> Und die Windoof-Verwaltung sagt auch, es ist auf der richtigen Platte. :)
<rumpe1> vielleicht erscheint bei gedrückter shift-taste beim booten noch grub... was mich aber schwer wundern würde
<DarkMio> Zumindest ist da jetzt eine 46,5GB große Partition, die er nicht erkännt.
<Midas3> mmn entweder ein bug im setup oder missverständliche angaben im setup
<rumpe1> oder bootloader-einrichtung weggeklickt
<jokrebel> ,windoof? DarkMio
<shetlandpony> DarkMio, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<DarkMio> Welches wären die nächsten Optionen, die ich testen sollte? Also wie gehe ich vor?
<rumpe1> DarkMio, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB#Bootloader-wiederherstellen
<rumpe1> DarkMio, Chroot über Live-System wäre zu empfehlen... lernt man auch bissl was bei ^^
<DarkMio> chroot über livesystem - ich gehe davon aus, dass ist den bootloader zerkleinern und updaten und den bootloader per hand nachschieben, oder?
<rumpe1> DarkMio, nö
<rumpe1> DarkMio, einfach Bootsektor neu beschreiben
<DarkMio> Apropos Live-CD...
<DarkMio> Wie ist denn das SU-Passwort im Terminal auf der LiveCD? oô
<rumpe1> existiert nicht (afaik)
<bekks> Unter Ubuntu hat root kein gesetztes Passwort.
<DarkMio> Vorhin:
<bekks> Das verhindert sehr effiktiv den Login als root.
<DarkMio> $ su
<DarkMio> Password:
<bekks> ,sudo? DarkMio 
<shetlandpony> DarkMio: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<DarkMio> Also unter Ubuntu alles mit sudo.
<bekks> Richtig.
<DarkMio> Mhpf.
<rumpe1> jo... oder sudo -i für schreibfaule und freunde des risikos...
<DarkMio> :) Okay.
<DarkMio> Also starte ich die Kiste jetzt neu, versuche nochmal mit Shift zu starten, ansonsten starte ich die LiveCD neu - dann booten lassen oder gleich installieren auswählen?
<rumpe1> installieren ist die primitive lösung, die auch länger dauert und weniger spass macht ... du willst testen
<DarkMio> Ich will mir erstmal wieder ein paar Wochen mit Linux geben und dabei wieder lernen und lesen und lernen ...
<DarkMio> Und da ich noch leicht verkatert bin, ist meine Höchstlaune schon lange vorbei - und ehrlich gesagt mache ich heute so viele Schusselfehler, dass ich eher Angst hätte, mein WIN noch mitzugaren.
<DarkMio> Also einfach drüberinstallieren, wenn das nicht klappt, starte ich die LiveCD und melde mich nochmal wegen des chrootens. :)
<jokrebel> DarkMio: dann sicher doch das als erstes mal weg.
<DarkMio> Das ist gesichert - zumindest das wichtigste.
<k1l> kein alkohol am entf-button :)
<DarkMio> Ich bin dann mal weg. :) Danke erstmal.
<DarkMio> Kurze Anekdote: Der Laptop meiner Freundin hatte kaum mehr Plattenspeicher - also fing sie an, irgendwelche Windowsordner zu löschen, die relativ groß waren und kam dann an, der Laptop ginge nicht mehr. x,.x'
<DarkMio> Bis später... Hoffentlich. ;) Ich sage zumindest nochmal bescheid, ob es geht!
<bullgard4> GParted auf einer Live-CD kann eine bestimmte Partition nicht verschieben. e2fsck erzeugt keine Fehlermeldung. Welches hdparm-Kommando sollte ich verwenden, um dieses Problem weiter zu untersuchen?
<k1l> bullgard4: ist vlt eine partition noch eingehängt? swap z.b.?
<bullgard4> k1l: Ich mache das von einer Live-CD aus. Da ist die Swap-Partition nicht eingehängt.
<Frickelpit> doch, ist sie
<k1l> bullgard4: sicher?
<bullgard4> k1l: Wenn ich '~$ mount' aufrufe, sehe ich keine Swap-Partition angezeigt.
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: hat die swap-partition in gparted ein schloß?
<dreamon> bullgard4, Rechtsklick in geparted auf die Swap und aufhängen wählen.
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: Nein.
<dreamon> bullgard4, Swap wird auch auf LiveCD gemountet.
<Fuchs> koennte es eine erweiterte Partition sein? 
<Fuchs> die verschiebt man naemlich auch nicht. 
<xperia> hallo allerseits. gibt es hier vielleicht leutemit netzwerk know how ? ich muss wissen ob mit meiner Fixen IP welche ich beim ISP Provider gekauft habe alles in ordnung ist. Leute welche auf mein Server zugreifen wollen aus verschiedenen teilen der Welt sagen die Verbindung ist misserabel aber ich muss das genauer haben, insbesondere muss ich wissen ob es wirklich an der IP Routung liegt...
<xperia> ...oder ob vielleicht einfach mein Router schlecht ist.
<MortanGathog> xperia: was für eine Leitung hast du denn?
<bekks> Was soll mit deiner IP nicht stimmen? Wenn sie erreichbar ist, kannst Du nicht mehr tun.
<bekks> Das Routing kannst Du nicht beeinflussen.
<LetoThe2nd> ,ot? und zwar sowas von
<shetlandpony> und zwar sowas von: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<bullgard4> dreamon: Das ist eine erweiterte Partition. --  Ich habe aber in der Aktion gestern 2 andere Partitionen fehlerlos verschoben. Nur die /home-Partition zeigt sich störrisch und erzeugt eine Fehlermeldung.
<Fuchs> bullgard4: erweiterte Partitionen lassen sich so nicht verschieben. 
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Nicht mittels GParted?
<Fuchs> je nach dem nicht
<bullgard4> Was ist das entscheidende Kriterium?
<Fuchs> zeig uns mal die aktuelle Partitionierung und die Ausgabe von mount. von da aus, wo Du es versuchst. Ungekuerzt in einen pastebin. 
<dreamon> bullgard4, oder screenshot von gparted..
<LetoThe2nd> Fuchs: naja, router gut/schlecht ist OT und ISP auch. aber ok, bin schon wieder still.
<xperia> MortanGathog: die Leitung ist 0.5 MB Upload. habe mehrfach gelesen das es eben IP gibt die schnell sind (werden insbesondere bei Geschäfts Abos verwendet und IPs die schlecht geroutet werden da Privat)
<xperia> werde dann die gleiche Frage in ubuntu-offtopic stellen dann
<bullgard4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560342
<bullgard4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560343
<Fuchs> und welche davon moechtest Du nun wo hin schieben? 
<Fuchs> weil vor den Anfang von erweiterten Partitionen wird nicht gehen. 
<Fuchs> zumindest nicht ohne riesen Murks 
<MortanGathog> xperia: 0.5 MB sagt mir recht wenig, 0,5 MBit/s oder MByte/s?
<bullgard4> Fuchs: /dev/sda7 verschieben nach links und vergrößern. (Sie war nämlich vollgelaufen.)
<Fuchs> nach links geht nur bis zur letzten primaeren Partition 
<Fuchs> vergroessern sollte kein Problem sein, allerdings bevorzugt vergroessern nach rechts
<xperia> MortanGathog: besten dank für Antowort. => 0,5 MBit/s wäre die richtige Aussage
<bullgard4> Links von der jetzigen Lage von /dev/sda7 sind im Moment 20,2 GiB frei. Die möchte ich nutzen.
<Fuchs> das sollte rein theoretisch auch gehen, dann  muesste man einfach den Anfang auf den Anfang des freien Platzes schieben und dann nach rechts bis wo sie aktuell hin geht
<Fuchs> ob das gparted kann weiss ich nicht, aber technisch sollte es moeglich sein 
<dreamon> bullgard4, Das sollte schon gehen. Du bist dir sicher das swap ausgahängt ist?
<Fuchs> an erweiterten Partitionen zu spielen ist immer etwas kritisch
<bullgard4> dreamon: ubuntu pastebin akzeptiert keinen .png-Input. Bitte nenne mir eine geeignete Hochladeseite.
<dreamon> bullgard4, http://imageshack.us/
<bullgard4> dramon: '~$ mount' zeigt sie nicht als montiert an.
<dreamon> bullgard4, klick mal mit Maus auf die Grafik von der Swap partition und dann rechtsklick.. wenn das aushängen steht dann ist sie in verwendung und blockiert alles
<dreamon> das=da
<MortanGathog> xperia: grundsätzlich ist das nicht sehr viel, aber wie schon gesagt am routing kannst du nichts verändern. zumal die erreichbarkeit auf von der auslastung des netzes beeinflusst wird
<DarkMio> Es geht.
<DarkMio> Es war wirklich eine Verwechslung der Platten, obwohl ich sicher war, dass die eine draußen isst.
<DarkMio> *ist
<DarkMio> Ich bräuchte jetzt nur noch für eine Sache fix Hilfe. :)
<DarkMio> Und zwar, ich bräuchte etwas, wie VNC oder RDP - ist das schon drin, oder gibt es da was empfehlbares?
<jokrebel> DarkMio: was genau möchtest du von wo nach wo erreichen?
<xperia> MortanGathog: okay besten dank für dein Input. ansich war mein Plan den ISP anzuschreben das ich eine besseres Routing meiner IP welche ich mit 10 Euro pro Monat bezahle erzwinge da sie angeblich über IPs verfügen welche besser und schneller sind angeblich aber ich muss wissen ob es wirklich an der IP liegt oder doch vielleicht am Router welche ich habe.
<DarkMio> Ich möchte vom WLAN Telefon (Android 2.2) auf den Rechner.
<dadrc> DarkMio, VNC ist dabei. Vino als Server, Vinagre als Client
<DarkMio> Das finde ich wo?
<bekks> dadrc: aptitude install vncserver :)
<jokrebel> DarkMio: ssh reicht vielleicht?=
<bekks> vino und vangre sind zustände ;)
<bullgard4> http://img810.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done¬I=img810/1
<k1l> DarkMio: schau dich mal um, was es da für apps überhaupt gibt und was die für vorraussetzungen haben
<DarkMio> Ich brauche erstmal was grafisches.
<dadrc> bekks, ich persönlich mag ja x11vnxc lieber ;)
<k1l> bullgard4: falscher link. 
<dreamon> bullgard4, der Link ist nich sauber
<bullgard4> dreamon: Wenn ich Rechtsklick auf die Swappartition mache, bietet mir das Kontextmenü keinen menüpunkt "Aushängen" oder ähnlich an.
<dreamon> dann mach aushängen.. dann kannst verschieben
<jokrebel> DarkMio: vnc vom adroid-handy aus geht prinzipell, aber ist hier nicht gerade toll.
<DarkMio> Es gibt ... lass mich gucken wie die App hieß aufm' Android...
 * jokrebel arbeitet da lieber auf der konsele per ssh.
<simon_ftw> wie kann ich adobe flash zwingen immer in niedriger qualiät zu laufen?
<jokrebel> androidVNC
<bullgard4> http://img810.imageshack.us/i/bildschirmfotodevsdagpa.png/
<DarkMio> Es gab: 'Remote RDP Enterprice' und 'Remote VNC Pro' - die haben bei mir die beste PErformance.
<dreamon> bullgard4, da ist doch der schlüssel den Fuchs gemeint hat.. Mach aushängen (swap)dann kannst verschieben.
<bekks> nxclient/nxserver.
<bekks> RDP und VNC können gar nicht performant sein ;)
<Fuchs> ich glaub ich will nicht wissen, warum ab Partition 2 schon extended ist ... wie dem auch sei, Swap ist eingehaengt, wie von Anfang an vermutet worden ist. 
<DarkMio> 'Performant' im Sinne: 12fps etwa
<DarkMio> Ist der VNC-Server auch dort auf dem Port 5900? 8)
<bekks> DarkMio: Wo ist dort?
<bekks> lsof -i :)
<DarkMio> Auf meinem Rechner... ^
<DarkMio> ^^
<bullgard4> dreamon: Der menüpunkt heißt aber "Auslagerungsspeicher ausschalten". Ich habe ihn angewendet. Nun ist das Symbol "Schlüssel" an der linux-swap-partition /dev/sda8 verschwunden. --  Bitte sage mir, was diese Partition mit der /home-Partition /dev/sda7 zu tun hat.
<dreamon> bullgard4, Gar nichts.. aber wenn swap eingehängt ist, läßt er dich nichts an der Partitionen ändern.  
<jokrebel> bullgard4: sie ist halt ein unterteil der Extendend-Partition
<DarkMio> Na, erstmal egal, ich update erstmal die Kiste durch, und dann guck ich mir das später an - ich bin mal unterwegs. :) Vielen Dank an alle!
<bullgard4> dreamon: Für /dev/sda6 gilt das auch. Die konnte ich aber trotz der Swap-Partition verschieben.
<Fuchs> die swap ist aber direkt nach der, die Du schieben willst
<Fuchs> somit aendert sich fuer die erstmal der Anfangspunkt
<Fuchs> nachlesen, wie genau erweiterte Partitionen funktionieren. 
<dreamon> bullgard4, Hab da keine Erfahrungswerte,  aber vielleicht war da swap auch nicht aktiv gewesen.. ich weiß es nicht.. Auf jedenfall ist das der Grund, wenns nicht geht.. (war bei mir immer so gewesen und es war immer Swap-Eingeschaltet)
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Der Anfangspunkt der Swap-Partition soll sich durch die Operation nicht ändern. 
<Fuchs> bullgard4: durch das verschieben schon, doch. 
<Fuchs> wenn Du dann auf die gleiche Groesse aenderst nicht 
<bullgard4> dreamon: Ich habe diese Operation erneut gestartet. Wird eine Weile dauern, bis ich das Ergebnis weiß.
<Fuchs> aber das wird er wohl in zwei Schritten machen
<bullgard4> Gparted nennt das _1_ Operation.
<Fuchs> das ist aber schoen fuer gparted 
<Fuchs> das es nicht geht merkst Du ja, den Sinn der Diskussion sehe ich somit nicht. 
<bullgard4> hm
<dreamon> Fuchs, erinnerst du dich noch als ich gestern Probleme mit der Liste (set-selection) hatte? Da gabs ein wiki.. das hatte einen Fehler.
<Fuchs> dreamon: das von ubuntuusers.de? Wenn ja: melden oder korrigieren, bitte 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Hab mit bekks gestern noch darüber gesprochen und er hat mir geholfen es anzupassen. Würdest du es dir mal anschauen.
<Fuchs> dreamon: wenn es sein muss, aber bevorzugt klaeren wir das nicht hier. 
<bullgard4> dreamon: Das wird noch 19 min dauern.
<dreamon> Hab gestern noch bis um 5Uhr in der Früh daran gekämpft
<dreamon> bullgard4, Wenn es läuft dann läuft es sauber.. ;)
<jokrebel> gn8
<bullgard4>   dreamon Es trat wieder der gleiche Fehler auf.
<dreamon> während des verschiebens?
<bullgard4> dreamon: Ja.
<dreamon>                                                                                                                                                                                                                          welcher Fehler kommt denn?                                                                                                                                                                                                     
<dreamon>                                                                                                             
<Fuchs> dreamon: magst Du das mal kurz reparieren in Deinem IRC Client? Danke.
<dreamon> bullgard4, Hast du ne Fehlermeldung? wenn ja welche.. 
<bullgard4> dreamon: "Fehler beim Lesen einesBlocks aus Sektor 125797181. 25117763 Sektoren kopiert."
<dreamon> bullgard4, hört sich nach einer defekten HDD an.. was sagt Laufwerksverwaltung Smart dazu.. ist die Festplatte IO ?
<dreamon> ich muß mal schnell rebooten.. bin gleich wieder da
<firefly_> hab mal 2 drei fragen zu ubuntu :) ich möchte gerne ein home server bzw mein bruder möchte einen aufsetzten, ich wäre ja für ubuntu als os nun hab ich ein paar fragen kann ich die desktop edition dazu verwenden? (wegen gnome ^^) kann ich mit ubuntu filme und musik aus meine ps3 streamen 
<apollo13> server und gui == fail
<dreamon_> bullgard4, noch da?
<firefly_> apollo13: frage war ja auch ob ich die Desktop Edition dazu verwenden kann?
<Fuchs> firefly_: das streamen geht, ja. Mediatomb oder ps3mediaserver  nehmen
<k1l> firefly_: bei nem reinen server nimmt man keine gui. aber du suchst sicher einen media-server. da gibts sogar extra oberflächen für. schau mal im wiki
<apollo13> firefly_: die antwort ist nein, du willst keine gui am server
<Fuchs> firefly_: eine Desktopedition _kannst_ Du verwenden, aber Du _willst_ nicht
<bullgard4> dreamon_: Ich bin hier.
<Fuchs> firefly_: auf einem Server hat eine GUI nichts verloren, und wenn es wirklich sein muss, dann sicher keine ganze Desktopumgebung wie Gnome
<apollo13> es sei denn du willst auch nen terminal server
<dreamon_> bullgard4, was ist mit der Festplatte hast du geschaut in Laufwerksverwaltung.. was er sagt?
<Fuchs> firefly_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mediatomb  << auch die Links unten beachten. 
<firefly_> Fuchs: danke weißt du ob das mit ncomputing mit ubuntu Probleme gibt? 
<firefly_> Fuchs: also wenn ich den server auch dazu verwenden will
<Fuchs> was fuer ein Ding? 
<firefly_> http://www.ncomputing.com/ 
<bullgard4> dreamon_: Die Laufwerksverwaltung  sagt: "SMART-Status: Laufwerk ist funktionstüchtig." Wolltest Du das wissen?
<dreamon_> bullgard4, ja. 
<apollo13> firefly_: was willst du denn damit?
<firefly_> apollo13: bruder hat eins von der arbeit bekommen und meine Mutter braucht noch ein pc 
<apollo13> schmeiß weg und nimm was was die leute hier auch kennen :þ
<apollo13> achja stell deiner mum nen pc hin
<firefly_> ^^ 
<apollo13> ja was, endgerät braucht sie ja dennoch eins
<firefly_> naja also zumindes bei win würde ein server reichen also schätze ich mal bei ubuntu auch
<dreamon_> bullgard4, Hatte noch keine Fehlermeldung von Sektoren, die laufwerksverwaltung noch nicht angezeigt hatte. Könnte es sein, das die HDD trotzdem einen schuss hat!?
<apollo13> firefly_: hä?
<dreamon_> bullgard4, 80GB ist ja nicht mehr ganz Brandneu..
<k1l> firefly_: schau mal im wiki und im forum. da kannst du dich erstmal informieren. "suchwort ubuntu" soll bei google auch oft weiterhelfen
<bullgard4> dreamon_: Bis jetzt hatte ich keinen Fehler diesbezüglich gemerkt.
<bullgard4> dreamon_: Klar ist die alt. Aber was zählt sind Meßwerte und nicht Mutmaßungen.
<dreamon_> bullgard4, vielleicht mit badblocks mal prüfen. von ungefähr wird der Fehler nicht kommt.. 
<dreamon_> bullgard4, was ist da mutmaßen -> "Fehler beim Lesen einesBlocks aus Sektor 125797181. 25117763 Sektoren kopiert." 
<bullgard4> dreamon_: '~$ badblocks -nsv -o /root/badblocks.txt /dev/sda' anwenden? 
<bullgard4> dreamon_: Wie lange wird das dauern?
<dreamon_> bullgard4, naja. Ich hab immer gleich die hdd mit dd_rescue kopiert.. weil das genauso schnell geht
<dreamon_> Dann hatte ich die Kopie und hab mit der neuen HDD weitergearbeitet.. 
<bullgard4> dreamon_: Dieses Programm habe ich noch nicht verwendet.
<dreamon_> Badblock dauert schon eine ganze Weile.. aber 80GB sind ja überschaubar
<dreamon_> Bei badblocks gibts auch glaub auch gefährliche Parameter.. die hab ich nicht im Kopf.. sry
<dreamon_> besser mal im wiki schauen
<bullgard4> dreamon_: Ich guck mal ins Ubuntuusers-Wiki.
<dreamon_> bullgard4, vielleicht kannst ja den bereich angeben den er prüfen soll.. würde die sache bestimmt beschleunigen
<bullgard4> Ist auch mein Wunsch.
<dreamon_> bullgard4, Das Programm badblocks arbeitet überaus gründlich und benötigt sehr viel Zeit, da jeder Festplattenblock mehrfach getestet wird. Man sollte mit ca. 4-8 Minuten pro Gigabyte kalkulieren (je nach Festplattengeschwindigkeit) und deswegen diesen Test am Besten über Nacht laufen lassen! 
<dreamon_> bullgard4, hört sich sehr langwierig an.
<bullgard4> dreamon_: Ah!
<Gamoder> Hmm ... ich weiß nicht was, aber entweder VLC oder Google Chrome haben bei mir gerade 1,5 GB Ram gefressen (von 2 GB verfügbaren) ...
<zeitsofa> nabend :)
<splashote> hi, gibt es eine Möglichkeit nach einer gewissen Zeit nach dem Hochfahren "killall gnome-panel" ausführen zu lassen?            
<Fuchs> natuerlich
<Fuchs> ,at? splashote 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss nichts ueber at, ich verbinde aber 108 Dinge mit at. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche at' zum suchen nach Informationen
<Fuchs> dann halt nicht
<Fuchs> splashote: der Befehl at, resp. das dahinterstehende atd ist genau fuer sowas da
<k1l> splashote: willst du nicht lieber das problem angehen anstatt nur nen pflaster draufzukleben?
<Fuchs> splashote: die unschoene Loesung waere mit sleep, die schoene ist die mit at
<splashote> k1l: versuche ich seit dem 14.07.2010 um uu-forum, nun hab ich die schnauze voll ;) 
<splashote> Fuchs: hab gerade mal die manpage und das wiki angeguckt. finde da nur hinweise wie man dadurch zeitliche befehle gibt
<Fuchs> splashote: genau. Und das willst Du ja, oder? 
<Fuchs> splashote: dann pack das in den Autostart
<splashote> Fuchs: ah, verstehe. also durch at die ausführung verzögern, dass dann in nen skript und den in den autostart
<BuZZ-T> splashote: warum verzögert in den Autostart, und nicht direkt in den Autostart?
<bekks> Man kann auch einfach fcron benutzen-
<bekks> Dann spart man sich das ganze Autostart-Gedingse.
<splashote> BuZZ-T: hatte ich gedacht da es probleme gibt beim laden von gnome-panel. wenn ich ihn dann kille klappt es. die frage ist nun ob die fehler mit dem boot zusammehängen oder was dahinter steht. ich werd mir mal fcron angucken
<sysdef> ,atd?
<shetlandpony> Sorry sysdef, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber atd
<splashote> bekks: so korrekt: "@ r e b o o t killall gnome-panel "
<apollo13> cron für killall gnome-panel? ist das nicht etwas zu früh
<apollo13> mal abgesehen davon, dass man reboot richtig schreiben sollte
<splashote> apollo13: Wie richtig schreiben? Wieso früh? wenn du einen hinweis hast nur raus damit: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/gnome-panel-laden-dauert-lange-und-indicator-/ 
<bekks> splashote: Warum? Beim reboot wird sowieso im schlimmstenfalle alles mit kill -9 beendet.
<bekks> Dein Eintrag da oben ist vollkommen unnötig.
<apollo13> bekks: @reboot wird beim booten ausgeführt
<splashote> bekks: Im Wiki steht zu reboot: Einmalig beim Start 
<bekks> splashote: Ich weiß was da steht.
<splashote> bekks: Ist es falsch? 
<bekks> apollo13: Beim reboot.
<apollo13> splashote: ja aber was sollen die leerzeichen zwischen den buchstaben?
<bekks> splashote: Ich habe doch vorhin was geschrieben, oder? :)
<apollo13> bekks: dann würde ein hoffen programme hier nicht rennen 
<apollo13> s/hoffen/haufen/ oO
<shetlandpony> apollo13 meant: bekks: dann würde ein haufen programme hier nicht rennen 
<bekks> apollo13: Warum will man denn killall gnome-panel beim booten ausführen? :)
<splashote> apollo13: so wie ich den wiki-artikel verstehe und die einträge die im crontab waren soll doch zwischen den zeitangaben o. Zeichenketten Leerzeichen ?
<splashote> bekks: s.o. (link zum forum)
<apollo13> splashote: dann lies nochmal
<bekks> splashote: Ja, aber nicht mitten in die schlüsselworte rein.
<apollo13> bekks: ich hatte das mal im autostart weil meine gnome config kaputt war, nen killall hat das behoben^^
<apollo13> aber reboot wird in der tat beim booten ausgeführt, frag nicht warums nicht @boot heißt
<tm> lol
<tm> geil
<splashote> tja, ich packs jetzt in den autostart rein. ist ja in ordnung, dass ihr wollt dass die leute auch was lernen wenn sie herkommen aber immer nur "guck nochmal" als antwort zu kriegen ist ermüdend... unabhängig davon vielen dank!
<apollo13> splashote: nur weil steht das zwischen zeiten leerzeichen sind packt man doch keine zwischen reboot, schreibst ja auch nicht "5 7" sondern 57 für die minuten rein oO
<splashote> apollo13: du, mir kommt das nicht abwegig vor, tut mir leid ;)
<apollo13> faszinierend ;)
<splashote> apollo13: danke! hab mich nun für nen skript mit "sleep 20" entschieden. hoffe es klappt. danke nochmal!
<nox24> Wie kann ich z.B. alle Videos im http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/dossierzwischenmittelmeerundjordan100.html am Stück mit wget runterladen?
<nox24> hätte diese gerne im großen H264 Format auf meiner Platte
<apollo13> die urls raussuchen und runterlande
<apollo13> runterladen*
<nox24> z.B. habe ich da diese URL http://tagesschau.vo.llnwd.net/d3/video/2010/1220/TV-20101220-1216-2501.webl.h264.mp4
<shetlandpony> nox24's url: http://tinyurl.com/67ml798
<nox24> aber wenn und ins unterverzeichnis gehe http://tagesschau.vo.llnwd.net/d3/video/2010/1220/ dann wird es nicht geöffnet
<apollo13> wieso sollte das gehen?
<nox24> wäre gut mit einem Programm dies analysieren
<apollo13> jaja, aber was bringt dich auf die idee dass diese url gehen könnte
<nox24> könnte nicht aber kann man nicht wie bei ftp zurückgehen?
<apollo13> nein
<nox24> schade
<apollo13> bzw nur wenn die das wollen, was sie in dem fall sicherlich nicht wollen
<nox24> hab mit wget so versucht: wget wget http://tagesschau.vo.llnwd.net/d3/video/2010/1220/TV-20101220-1216-*
<apollo13> das geht natürlich gar nicht
<nox24> gibt es bei wget Mechanismen die es dennoch ermöglichen?
<nox24> es gibt da zahlreiche Optionen
<apollo13> <apollo13> die urls raussuchen und runterladen
<nox24> na gut
<apollo13> mit nem kleinen skript ist das maximal nen 50 zeiler
<apollo13> die homepage nach den links durchsuchen und die urls rausholen und dann wget oder was weiß ich drauf jagen
<nox24> ok danke ich schau mich um
<apollo13> oder mit wget die seite mirrorn, aber das ist leicht übertrieben und die sperrn dich wenn sie halbwegs was drauf haben
<nox24> Wie funktioniert die Mirror Option in Wget?
<apollo13> nox24: vergiss das, die kopiert das halbe internet wenn du nicht aufpasst
<Frickelpit> internetkopierer? sind die schlimmer als die internetausdrucker? :D [/ot]
<nox24> das halbe Internet xD jo dann braucht ich Google Kapazitäten ^^
<Serolos> hi
<Serolos> Frage zur /etc/hosts Datei
<Serolos> 127.0.0.1          test.tld            www.test.tld
<Serolos> würde alle Anfragen zu  "test.tld"  und "www.test.tld"  aus meinen localhost leiten
<Serolos> Die Frage:   Wie kann ich ALLE Anfrage zu *.test.tld  wie eine wildcard umleiten?
<Serolos> also auch   abc.test.tld   soll automatisch zu 127.0.0.1  geleitet werden
<Serolos> aber egal welche Subdomain,  also auch wenn man einfach nur spielt und      ewtsdgvdfh.test.tld  eingeben würde => alles zu 127.0.0.1
<apollo13> dns server aufsetzen
<Serolos> apollo13, über /etc/hosts gehts gar nicht?
<apollo13> doch, ich sags dir nur nicht und lass dich den schweren weg gehen ;)
<Serolos> ironie oder fies?
<apollo13> hmmm leicht naiv… gn8
<Serolos> apollo13, sorry,  ich wollte /part  in  #ubuntu  machen
<Serolos> hab versehentlich /quit gemacht
<Serolos> und war dann auch im deutschen #ubuntu-de  draussen
<apollo13> keine panik, ich hab nix mehr gesagt
<Serolos> ja aber ich will nicht dass man mich für unverschämt hält
<Serolos> ich möchte ja mal wiederkommen können
<Serolos> deshalb :)
<apollo13> *gg*
<Serolos> ich löse es über einträge,  die paar test-subdomains mach ich von hand rein
<Serolos> Danke1
<Serolos> bye .)
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-23
<urbandigital> hallo, ich habe über die paketverwaltung, da meine boot-partition voll war und keine aktuellen kernels mehr per updates eingespielt werden konnte, alte kernels (3.0.0.12 - 3.0.0.13) entfernt. nun starte ich den rechner neu, es erscheint das grub-menu, dort ist NUR der Eintrag 3.0.0.12 vorhanden zur auswahl. wenn ich diesen auswähle kommt eine fehler-meldung "file not found. you need to load the kernel first"
<urbandigital> ich bekomme es hin mich per life-cd in das system hereinzumounten, kann mir jemand die schritte erklären, wie ich den 3.0.0.12 kernel wieder installiert bekomme, bzw. wie ich dem system mitteile den aktuellen, auf der boot-partition vorhandenen kernel zu nutzen (als auswahl in grub zur verfügung zu stellen) ?
<k1l> urbandigital: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grub_2/reparatur  wenn da noch ein kernel übrig ist musst du nur nne chroot machen und dann nen update-grub
<rref> hallo ich vermute das es bei meiner ubuntu ein Problem mit der verschlüsselung der Dateien gibt(hatte zur Instalation angegeben das home verschlüsselt sein soll), vor einem Tag kam der Hinweis das ich nur 2,2GB auf der HDD habe. Habe dann entdeckt das wohl das home VZ doppelt geführt wird. Das Programm "Festplatten belegung analysieren" zeigt mir aber das ich "9,8"GB habe. Seit heute ist mir ubunt
<rref> 2x hängen geblieben
<rref> Wie kann ich sichergehen das da mit der Verschlüsselung des home VZ alles in Ordnung ist?
<urbandigital> k1l vielen dank, problem gefixt!
<bullgard4> Sind RDX, RSI, RBP, R08, FS GS, knIGS Namen von Registern im Intel Core 2 Duo CPU T7500?
<iudex> hallo, ich kann meine externen festplatten nicht mehr ansteuern. [ubuntu 11.10]. wenn ich einen ecternen datenträger anschließen, wird mir in das laufwerk zwar angezeigt, ich kann es aber nicht benutzen, es kommt folgende fehlermeldung: "Verbinden .... fehlgeschlagen / Nicht authorisiert"
<iudex> lol nochmal
<iudex> ich kann meine externen festplatten nicht mehr ansteuern. [ubuntu 11.10]. wenn ich einen externen datenträger anschließen will, wird mir  das laufwerk zwar angezeigt, ich kann es aber nicht benutzen, es kommt folgende fehlermeldung: "Verbinden .... fehlgeschlagen / Nicht authorisiert
<k1l_> iudex: steck die platte mal ein und dann nopastest du bitte mal "dmesg"
<iudex> ok
<k1l_> !nopaste
<kubine> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/
<iudex> dmesg hat nen sau langen text ausgeworfen
<iudex> was genau soll ich angeben?
<k1l_> alles wenns geht. primär aber so die letzten 50 zeilen
<iudex> das laufwerk ist eine speicherkarte, die läuft glaub ich unter sdb
<iudex> da sagen die letzten zeilen:
<ilven> moin
<timow> hey, kennt jmd n tool (vorzugsweise mit gui) mit dem ich youtube vids zu mp3 converten kann?
<ppq> timow: youtube-dl für die konsole, http://filsh.net um das ganze online zu tun oder ein beliebiges der drölf millionen firefox/chrome/chromium addons, die das können
<ppq> vlc kann es auch
<ppq> in vlc: medien -> konvertieren/speicher -> tab "netzwerk", da die youtube url a la http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUFwhpcrCTw einfügen -> unten auf konvertieren/speichern -> mp3 auswählen und den speicherort
<RaptorNinja> moin
<RaptorNinja> kann mir bitte jemand mit meiner nezwerkkarte helfen
<LetoThe2nd> !frag
<xconx> servus
<LetoThe2nd> !wf
<kubine> Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<xconx> die frage ist mir etwas peinlich, selbst als ubuntu neuling, aber wo sehe ich denn auf welcher partition ich ubuntu installiert habe ? 
<RaptorNinja> sudo fdisk -l
<LetoThe2nd> xconx: einfach "mount" auf der konsole eintippen, und dann schauen wo "xxx on /" steht
<LetoThe2nd> RaptorNinja nö, das bringt ihm da gar nix.
<LetoThe2nd> xconx: meistens gleich die erste zeile
<xconx> danke, ich ab jetzt aber meherere einträge. ist es der eintrag mit  sdbx / type ext4 ?
<RaptorNinja> aso ich hab partition gelesen
<deem> RaptorNinja: da steht auch partition
<LetoThe2nd> xconx: ja, der ist es. der befehl zeigt die an welches verzeichnis auf welcher partition liegt. und "/" ist eben das root verzeichnis, als das wo umgangssprachlich "ubuntu installiert ist"
<xconx> ahh super danke!
<xconx> schönen tag noch
<RaptorNinja> ja mein prob is das wenn ich meinen rechner neu starte ich immer eine andere mac adresse auf eth0 bekomme .  ich hatte mal ipfire auf dem rechner und hab da mal bei der nezwerkkarte rumgeschrieben so das er das macht aber nun hab ich ubuntu und ka wie ich die datei finden soll wo das is
<LetoThe2nd> RaptorNinja: was sollen wir uns jetzt unter "hab da mal bei der nezwerkkarte rumgeschrieben" vorstellen?
<RaptorNinja> jetzt das die reaktion das ich immer eine andere mac addrese bekomme war gewolt und nun will ich es wider weg !
<LetoThe2nd> RaptorNinja: sag uns nicht was du wie wolltest, sag uns was du gemacht hast (im detail, link, nach welchem howto), dann kann man das vielleicht beurteilen. im moment - no way.
<RaptorNinja> ja how2 aus irc chat vor paar jahren 
<LetoThe2nd> RaptorNinja: supi, und jetzt sollen wir per glaskugel erraten was du da vermurkst hast? ;P
<RaptorNinja> es is ned vermurkst es macht ja das was es soll.  xD
<RaptorNinja> kann es sein das das unter /dev ist ?
<LetoThe2nd> RaptorNinja: nein.
<LetoThe2nd> RaptorNinja: und es macht offensichtlich nicht was es soll, sonst würdest du ja nicht fragen.
<RaptorNinja> ja aber wie is das dann weil des system habe ich ja getauscht und es ist immer noch da
<LetoThe2nd> RaptorNinja: bei den akutell von dir gegebenen informationen kann man beim besten willen nicht mehr support anbieten als "google nach 'mac address changes after reboot ubuntu'", dann schau ob da was zu deinem system/problem passt.
<LetoThe2nd> RaptorNinja: deswegen vermute ich dass du mit deinem "hab da mal bei der nezwerkkarte rumgeschrieben" irgendwas auf der netzwerkkarte demoliert hast. ergo: ich bräuchte um das zu beurteilen schon genaues wissen was da los ist. wenn du das nicht beibringen kannst - sorry, pech gehabt, aber wie soll man da helfen?
<fornext> Beim anschauen von Filmen auf Youtube (ohne Flashplugin) habe ich starkes Flackern (regelmäßige Bildaussetzer im 1/2 Sekundentakt). Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?
<RaptorNinja> ja ich muss ja selber mal die datei finden wo das sein könnte
<RaptorNinja> ich weiss ned wo das is da ja bei jeder linux variante jede datei wo anders sein kann
<LetoThe2nd> RaptorNinja: junge, du bringst es ja nicht mal zusammen zu sagen welche datei du wo geändert hast...
<LetoThe2nd> RaptorNinja: ich würd vorschlagen, du gehst mal suchen und kommst wieder wenn du genauere informationen hast.
<RaptorNinja> ja wie auch glaubst ich kann mich an solche sachen errinern ?
<k1l_> RaptorNinja: "ich hab an meinem auto irgendwas geändert und jetzt geht es nicht mehr" da wird dich auch jeder mechaniker nach mehr informationen fragen
<LetoThe2nd> RaptorNinja: nicht jammern. ganz im ernst, mir fallen jetzt etwa 25 sachen ein, die da irgendwas damit zu tun haben _könnten_. ich werd mich jetzt da nicht stundenlang damit befassen dir das aus der nase zu ziehen und langsam dahinter zu kommen. finds raus, bring relevante informationen, oder leb damit dass du an deinem zeug undokumentierte änderungen gamcht hast die du weder verstehst noch reproduzieren kannst.
<RaptorNinja> ja da is es ned drinnen "/etc/network/interfaces"
<RaptorNinja> linux is mit nem auto zu verglaichen is lächerlich es gleicht wohl eher einem endlos zug der nonstop erweitert wird .
<k1l_> RaptorNinja: ich wollte dir nur klar machen, dass man dir so nicht helfen kann. liefere mehr informationen. such das alte howto, ws du benutzt hast etc.pp.
<LetoThe2nd> RaptorNinja: do, bevor das ganze jetzt vollends sinnlos wird - bitte entweder wirklich produktive informationen bringen, oder wir lassen das thema gut sein. verlgeiche hin oder her und meinungen dazu sind hier schlicht unerwünscht.
<Extinctor> Hi, hat jemand erfahrung mit Tunnelbroker in Ubuntu? Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin und wäre über hilfe sehr dankbar (ist der tunnelbroker von gogo6)
<lekatu> Hallo, kann mir jemand von Euch helfen?
<lekatu> [Mon Jan 23 14:17:06 2012] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts ... waiting [Mon Jan 23 14:17:07 2012] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<lekatu> Ich finde die Datei nicht, in der ich das beheben soll. :D
<Extinctor> hier scheint niemand zu sein :d
<LetoThe2nd> Extinctor: tja, was sollte auch jemand auf eine wie deine frage antworten? :) denk mal drüber nach, und dann stell ne präzise frage. wenns wer weiss, dann antwortet auch wer.
<k1l_> lekatu: hier wird beschrieben wie man das einnrichtet: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apache/Virtual_Hosts
<lekatu> danke, bereits nach wenigen sekunden behoben :)
<Extinctor> LetoThe2nd: root@welpe-laptop:~# gogoc -n
<Extinctor> sh: /etc/init.d//template/openbsd.sh: not found
<Extinctor> habs auch schon mit freebsd linux usw probiert... ändert nix (man kann in der config keinen pfad eintragen)
<Fuchs> Extinctor: warum bist Du root? 
<Extinctor> weil ich vom netzwerk aus über ssh zugreife
<LetoThe2nd> Extinctor: a) wenn das ding irgendwas in /etc/init.d/template/xxx sucht, das gibts auf ubuntu nicht. ergo: script ist br0ken, soll derjedenige fixen, ders produziert aht b) wer als root rumrennt will sowieso nicht wirklich support.
<LetoThe2nd> Extinctor: c) und wer sich über ssh als root anmelden kann hat keinen support verdient ;)
<LetoThe2nd> Extinctor: d) reden wir frühestens dann weiter, wenn wir ein lsb_release -a und ein uname -a der betreffenden maschine im pastebin sehen :)
<lekatu> muss ich die option .htaccess für home/user/public_html irgendwo aktivieren?
<Extinctor> ... np selbe hilfe wie immer...
<LetoThe2nd> tjo. vielen dank dass ie mit ubuntu geflogen sind, beehren sie uns bald wieder :)
<lekatu> wie kann ich einsehen weshalb apache2 bei mir in den home seiten einen Internal Server Error ausgibt?
<lekatu> habe die httpd.conf bearbeitet, auf dem alten server ging diese auch, nur jetzt nicht mehr
<Fuchs> lekatu: in den apache logs
<Fuchs> muessten unterhalb von /var/log/ rumfliegen
<lekatu> da steht leider nichts über den error (var/log/apache2)
<Fuchs> sollte. Was ist das fuer eine Seite, reines html oder irgend was wie php? 
<lekatu> ah, nun das hier .htaccess: Options not allowed here
<lekatu> frage mich nur wo ich das ändern soll, da es vorher auch ging 
<Fuchs> bei welcher Option beschwert es sich denn so? 
<lekatu> also im error.log steht file/zum/.htaccess options not allowed here
<lekatu> wo aktiviere ich dieses?
<geser> in der Konfigurationsdatei für den vhost
<geser> du musst für das entsprechende Verzeichnis erlauben, dass diese Options per .htaccess überschrieben werden dürfen (AllowOverride) (alternativ kannst du es auch gleich in Options setzen)
<mnass> Frage: gibt es bei ubuntu bzw. linux ein system dass bei zu hoher temperatur bei powernow CPUs die leitung automatisch drosselt? Wenn ja welches?
<lekatu> habe php aktiviert bei apache2 ist auf enabled aber ich erhalte die dateien noch immer als download restart reinstall alles erfolgslos
<deem> lekatu: kannst du mal deine config nopasten?
<deem> !nopaste
<kubine> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/
<lekatu> die config der httpd.conf, oder apache2.conf?
<deem> lekatu: am besten beide
<lekatu> http://pastie.org/3237620
<lekatu> http://pastie.org/3237627 apache2.conf
<lekatu> vielleicht schaue ich auch nur zu lange drüber und es is nur eine kleinigkeit :D
<deem> lekatu: und bei welchem davon funktioniert php nicht?
<deem> lekatu: ist das php modul in apache auch aktiviert?
<lekatu> bei allen bekomm ich die phtml datei als download
<deem> phtml?
<usch> Da wir gerade beim Thema sind: Früher wurden Syntaxfehler in PHP immer im Browser an der entsprechenden Stelle ausgegeben. Nun kommt ein Server-Error und man sieht sonst gar nichts. Kann man das irgendwie konfigurieren?
<usch> Also früher = vor Jahren und vielen PHP-Versionen
<deem> lekatu: versuch mal ein "a2enmod php5" auszuführen mit sudo.
<deem> usch: php debugging
<deem> usch: bzw php error reporting ist das stichwort
<lekatu> Module php5 already enabled
<usch> deem: in der php.ini?
<deem> usch: da u.U auch
<usch> ok
<deem> lekatu: das ist seltsam... normalerweiße reicht es das modul zu laden
<lekatu> ich denke ich habe ein weit größeres problem meine eingetragene domain durch vhosts in der httpd.conf zeig auf ein falsches verzeichnis
<deem> na das ist ja wieder was anderes.... das kann ja auch keiner von uns wissen, ausser dir
<lekatu> problem ist, dass es auf dem anderen server super läuft, nur auf dem neuen nicht
<lekatu> danke für eure hilfe werde später noch mal probieren dann fällt mir das besimmt auf 
<deem> lekatu: also ich habe eben den apache2 mit php5 mod installiert. a2enmod und dann ein "service apache2 restart" und meine php datei wird ausgeführt
<lekatu> denke ich habe ein paar falsche zeilen in httpd.conf, oder im default geaden
<deem> irgendwo wird da wohle in fehler sein, ja. ich empfehle dir mal alle pakete zu purgen und nochmal neu einzuspielen, damit auch die config-files weg sind
<DaKu> lekatu: normale php dateien gehen?
<DaKu> also .php
<LupusE> hi
<benvei> Ich habe sobeben auf einem Ubuntu server Xen installiert und restartet. Der Xen kernel läuft, aber xen selber nicht
<benvei> '/etc/init.d/xend start bewirkt nichts
<apollo13> seit wann hat ubuntu denn wieder xen support?
<daemonarch> nabend zusammen
<daemonarch> ich hab's schon wieder geschafft mein xubuntu zu zerschiessen
<daemonarch> jemand da?
<PBeck> daemonarch: wir sind immer da :)
<PBeck> ?frag
<PBeck> daemonarch: einfach frage stellen und dann warten, wenn nach einer stunde keiner geantwortet hat, einfach gehen ;)
<daemonarch> aehm - problem... einige dinge deinstalliert, jetzt hat der fenstermanager anscheinend einen weg, kann keine fenster mehr verschieben etc, hier - im gastmodus ist alles okay
<daemonarch> hab jetzt auf nem board den tip gefunden die cache-session-dir zu löschen, was haltet ihr davon?
<PBeck> daemonarch: wenns in einem gast account funktioniert, scheint es wie es an deinen persönlichen einstellungen liegen kann
<PBeck> daemonarch: welche dinge hast den deinstalliert?
<daemonarch> die "alten" media-player, einen mp3-player...
<daemonarch> einiges, habs mir leider nicht notiert
<daemonarch> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/fensterrahmen-bei-xfce-weg/#post-3832477
<daemonarch> das ist genau mein problem
<PBeck> daemonarch: dann würde ich denen mal folgen
<PBeck> daemonarch: was wir den alles im .cache verzeichnis gespeichert?
<daemonarch> gute frage... 
<PBeck> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7687
<kubine> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 7687 in General ".cache becomes corrupted and future sessions have missing title bars" [Critical,New: ] 
<PBeck> daemonarch: starte mal von der konsole xfwm4
<daemonarch> in die konsole kann ich im admin-modus nix eintippen...
<PBeck> admin modus? Ich meine normal in ein terminal oder alt + f2 da müsste doch was kommen, oder?
<PBeck> https://bugs.launchpad.net/null/+bug/794551
<kubine> Launchpad bug 794551 in xfwm4 "xfwm4 not started in xubuntu session (dup-of: 495361)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<kubine> Launchpad bug 495361 in xfwm4 "[Xubuntu] No window manager at startup" [Medium,Fix released] 
<PBeck> http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=5778
<daemonarch> ich bin ja jetzt im gastmodus
<daemonarch> guest-OTrtvq@daemonarch2k4:~$ xfwm4
<daemonarch> xfwm4-Message: To replace the current window manager, try "--replace"
<daemonarch> das kommt bei mir
<daemonarch> hier
<PBeck> daemonarch: dann xfwm4 --replace
<daemonarch> gefolgt von "another window manager already running"
<PBeck> nachdem replace eingegeben hast?
<PBeck> +du
<daemonarch> nee, sofort
<PBeck> daemonarch: also dann mal den befehl mit replace eingeben
<daemonarch> hat das dann nicht nur einfluss auf den gastmodus?
<daemonarch> jetzt hats hier einmal gezuckt auf dem screen
<PBeck> daemonarch: aso du solltest natürlich auch zum richtigen user wechseln
<daemonarch> in der konsole?
<PBeck> daemonarch: nein normal anmelden.
<PBeck> und dann den befehl ausführen
<daemonarch> jetzt fängt hier irgendwie auch alles an zu spinnen, kanns sein, das ich mir vom xfwm4 irgendwelche files abgeschossen hab?
<daemonarch> das ist ja das problem, in meinem hauptaccount komm ich nicht mehr ins terminal
<daemonarch> am liebsten würd ich auch noch das session-verzeichnis löschen, aber ich find's nicht
<PBeck> daemonarch: alt +f2 geht nicht?
<PBeck> strg + alt + t auch nicht?
<PBeck> daemonarch: du kannst dann noch immer dich anmelden in einer konsole strg + alt + f1 und dort den befehl reinschreiben
<daemonarch> das müsste ich noch testen, kann mir noch einer nen tip zu dem verzeichnis geben, wo das ist?
<PBeck> das ist unter ~/.cache/session
<PBeck> daemonarch: aber mach doch zuerst mal den ersten schritt und dann den zweiten
<PBeck> es scheint eher, dass der window manager nicht gestartet wurde bzw. ein anderes programm an .cache/session rumgeschraubt hat
<DukePyrolator> wo kann man diese tastenbelegungen ändern/einstellen? ich bin gewohnt die console mit alt+f3 zu öffnen 
<PBeck> du wirst das problem wohl durch beide tipps beseitigen können
<daemonarch> jetzt geht nichtmal hier mehr die konsole
<PBeck> nur scheint es nach den ganzen verlinkten seiten wohl eher ein nicht gelöstet zu sein. Da macht wohl ein eintrag von xfwm4 --replace & im autostart auch sinn ...
<PBeck> daemonarch: hast es beim falschen nutzer gelöscht? :p
<PBeck> DukePyrolator: console oder terminal?
<daemonarch> wie gesagt, ich glaub nicht, das ich das in dem anderen modus hinkriege, da ist dann der firefox über dem programmbutton, und lässt sich weder schließen. noch verschieben, und wenn ich in die konsole gehe, kann ich nix eintippen
<daemonarch> selbst hier krieg ich weder mit strg alt t, noch mit alt f3 ne konsole
<PBeck> daemonarch: dann strg + alt + f1 => su user (user durch deinen ersetzen)
<PBeck> daemonarch: dann rm -r /home/user/.config/session *user wieder ersetzen
<daemonarch> setgid: Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt
<PBeck> wann kommt das?
<daemonarch> nach su mit meinem usernamen
<PBeck> daemonarch: wie ist der?
<daemonarch> daemonarch2k4
<PBeck> daemonarch: klingt komisch. 
<PBeck> daemonarch: mit sudo su daemonarch2k4 - sollte es defintiv gehen
<daemonarch> sudo: unable to change to sudoers gid: Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt
<abraxus> warum auch immer nimmt recordmydesktop mein microfon nicht auf ( mit ubuntu 11.10 ging es - will aber ubuntu 10.04 benutzen) mein motherboard: ASUS P8H67-M LE
<PBeck> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/sudo-operation-nicht-erlaubt/ daemonarch 
<PBeck> hum vielleicht geht das alles als gast nicht
<PBeck> sudo darf man auch nur als hauptuser ausführen
<PBeck> daemonarch: melde dich also normal unter deinem user an und dann geh mit strg + alt + f1 in die konsole
<abraxus> hab den fehler gefunden
<daemonarch> und wie kann ich das dann hinkriegen?
<abraxus> wenn ich hinten mein micro reinsteck, funktioniert es - wenn ich es aber vorne einstecke, funktioniert es nicht ..... was mus ich einstellen, damit es auch vorne funktioniert ?
<PBeck> daemonarch: ?
<daemonarch> vielleicht von ner live-cd?
<jokrebel> abraxus: Schon mal im Alsamixer geschaut?
<PBeck> daemonarch: du meintest doch, dass das login noch funktioniert?
<PBeck> daemonarch: einloggen und strg + alt + f1
<daemonarch> ja schon, aber dann ist alles voller nicht verschiebbarer und nicht schließbarer anwendungen, die die wichtigsten funktionen blockieren
<PBeck> daemonarch: unabhängig von strg + alt + f1
<daemonarch> das teste ich mal kurz.. bin gleich wieder da
<abraxus> jokrebel, was genau meinst du ?
<jokrebel> abraxus: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/alsamixer und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung
<abraxus> jokrebel, im sound manager gibts keine extra einstellungen, wenn du das meinst .... wenn du den alsamixer in der konsole meinst - was genau nachschaun ?
<jokrebel> abraxus: Was genau kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, da das von Soundkarte zu Soundkarte anders ausschauen kann.
<abraxus> jokrebel, ok thx
<daemonarch2k4> hey, ich bins wieder
<daemonarch2k4> so, das löschen des caches hat nix gebracht
<daemonarch2k4> mit starten des xfwm4 über alt+f2 gehts wieder, nur fürchte ich, nach nem neustart ist alles wieder hin, oder?
<TheInfinity> im zweifel reinstall (und danach nicht wahllos dinge deinstallieren) ...
<daemonarch2k4> neeeee, eigentlich muss ich ja jetzt nur dafür sorgen, das der xfwm4 automatisch mitgestartet wird...
<benvei> Wenn ich unter Ubuntu ne netzwerkbrücke mach, kann ich dann eht1 und eth2 in der /etc/network/interfaces raushaun?
<mgolisch> benvei: probiers aus..
<mgolisch> ifdown eth0
<mgolisch> geht die bridge dann noch?
<benvei> mgolisch, zuerst muss ich die bridge mal hoch bekommen :p
<PBeck> daemonarch2k4: tu es ins autostart
<PBeck> daemonarch2k4: oder anscheinend solls noch ne option - session speichern geben
<PBeck> kenn mich mit xfce nicht aus
<PBeck> daemonarch2k4: testest einfach obs nach dem neustart noch geht
<PBeck> zumindest wimmelt es da von bug von vor 3 jahren und jetzt
<PBeck> *bus
<daemonarch2k4> okay, melde mich gleich wieder
<PBeck> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/3715287/
<PBeck> TheInfinity: sieht auf jedenfall nicht unbedingt wie ein install problem aus
<PBeck> TheInfinity: wohl eher ein fehler in den startscripts oder ein bug selbst in xfce
<PBeck> TheInfinity: komisch ist das man --replace angeben muss, gestartet ist er dann irgendwie?
<daemonarch2k4> yeah, es geht wieder, vielen dank!
<PBeck> daemonarch2k4: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/3715287/
<PBeck> daemonarch2k4: problem sieht komisch aus, auf jedenfall kein einzelfall. Kannst ja mal versuchen ob was rausfindest ;)
<PBeck> daemonarch2k4: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/fensterrahmen-bei-xfce-weg/#post-3832477 <= kannst ja hier auch noch deine lösung mit dem --replace posten
<daemonarch2k4> das replace hatte bei mir ja nix gebracht...
<daemonarch2k4> es war eher das im alt-f2 ausführen, dann mit session speichern neu starten
<PBeck> daemonarch2k4: was hast im alt - f2 gemacht?
<daemonarch2k4> einfach nur xfwm4 gestartet
<PBeck> ok
<daemonarch2k4> so, jetzt installier ich mir cairo-dock... vorher mach ich aber definitiv ein komplettes systembackup!  :D
<eichi> öhm, ist amd64 bit image nicht für intel 64 bit?!
<eichi> ich wollte mir gerade xubuntu runter laden und bin jetzt verwirrt
<lagomi> Hallo, kennt jemand von Euch noch die Seite wo beschrieben steht, wie ich eine start.sh im /etc/init.d in den Autostart lade?
<joschi> eichi: wenn du nicht gerade einen itanium-prozessor hast, dann passt das
<joschi> ,initskript?
<eichi> core i7 dualcore multithread
<joschi> ,Dienste? lagomi
<joschi> *sigh* dann halt so: lagomi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste?highlight=runlevel#Eigenes-Start-Stop-Skript-erstellen
<abraxus> ich benutze ubuntu 10.04 - wenn ich ein ogv video in openshot einfüge, gibt er das video nicht richtig wieder - er zeigt nur pixel an ..... bei avi dateien funktioniert openshot einwandfrei ...... bitte um hilfe ?
<joschi> eichi: also, kein itanium…
<eichi> ah ne halt, ich depp ;D ich will ja xubuntu auf den alten rechnre machen, das is eh 32bit - verwechsel
<abraxus> kann ich von den debian quellen direkt eine deb datei laden ? also z.b. die openshot version von ubuntu 11.10 als deb datei ?
<TheInfinity> abraxus: packages.ubuntu.com
<abraxus> TheInfinity, thx
<lagomi> danke
<Triesch> nabend linux gemeinde, ich bräuchte mal eure hilfe bezüglich apache2 und eines nicht vorhanden apxs modules
<jokrebel> abraxus: Kreuz und Quer zu installieren ist IMHO nicht empfehlenswert.
<daemonarch2k4> ich bedanke mich mal höflichst für die vorangegangene hilfe, und verabschiede mich, bis ich mal wieder was zerschiesse
<Triesch> keiner kann mir helfen ??
<TheInfinity> Triesch: das ist schon sehr spezifisch ... denke, dass du da eher im englischsprachigen raum (ubuntu server, apache2) schauen musst
<Triesch> TheInfinity
<Longbottom> Triesch: apxs2 ist in apache2-threaded-dev
<Triesch> TheInfinity ich habe gehofft dies nicht tun zu müssen
<Triesch> ja aber ich bekomm den nicht installiert findet er nicht im paket
<Longbottom> Triesch: bzw. apache2-prefork-dev ;-)
<Triesch> der apache ist doch schon aktiv aber mir fehlt des apxs
<joschi> Triesch: das ist in den genannten paketen. wo ist das problem?
<Triesch> achso, sorry dar war eine synapse nicht aktive ;)
<lagomi> wie war der befehl um die ubuntu 11.10 architektur einzusehen ob 64 oder 86?
<Fuchs> uname -m 
<lagomi> x86_64, geht somit nun auch 64?
<Fuchs> 64 was?
<lagomi> ich habe eine anwendung zum download und muss noch wissen ob 86 oder 64
<lagomi> die ausgabe uname -m ergab x86_64
<lagomi> ich denke mal somit geht beides?
<TheInfinity> lagomi: du vermixt da zwei begriffe. das ist allex x86. aber manches mit 32 bit, manches mit 64 bit.
<Fuchs> lagomi: x86_64 sicher, die 32 Bit Variante, wenn Du da die entsprechenden Bibliotheken hast. Aber erstmal: was fuer eine Anwendung? 
<lagomi> ach so, danke. geht um teamspeak
<lagomi> musste nur wissen welche datei ich dabei benötige :)
<Rochvellon> für ts kannst du die amd64 version nutzen, wobei auch bei mir die 32-bit-variante läuft
<lagomi> gut, danke
<daemonarch2k4> nochmals aloha
<daemonarch2k4> weiß einer zufällig, ob man bei xubuntu 11.10 den anmeldeschirm editieren kann?
<Lysi> Problem: router ping geht wenn firefox nicht offen ist, wenn doch hat router ping 100 prozent paketverlust, lädt keine Seiten
<daemonarch2k4> weiß einer zufällig, ob man bei xubuntu 11.10 den anmeldeschirm editieren kann?
<riebi> @daemonarch2k4 xubuntu ist ubuntu nur mit einer anderen benutzeroberfläche oder? zu deiner frage tut mir leid das weiss ich leider nicht.
<daemonarch2k4> naja, bei ubuntu gibts dafür wohl bei den einstellungen extra ne installation für, hier allerdings nicht
<riebi> ok, ich hätte kurz ne frage, ich habe ubuntu installiert, kann ich mein system auf kubuntu umrüsten/einstellen?
<guntbert> riebi: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<riebi> @guntbert danke sehr!
<guntbert> riebi: gern geschehen - viel Spass :)
<riebi> :-)
<dariebi> ich hätte noch ne frage an alle! :-) weiss jemand wie man am besten homepage programmieren erlernen kann? bin dankbar für jeden hinweis!
<bekks> Das weiß bestimmt jemand.
<bekks> Aber es hat wirklich nichts mit Ubunru zu tun. Am besten fragst Du nochmal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<mariobuntu> daufrage:habe ein wireless usb gamepad.es funktioniert gleichzeitig als mouse und als gamepad.möchte wissen wo ich festlegen kann das es nur als gamepad funktioniert?
<mariobuntu> ACRUX HAMA RF X-Style Pad Device: /dev/input/js0 zeigt mir jstest-gtk an.Wie gesagt habe halt den doofen parallelbetrieb mit der mouse.
<bekks> Aus Sicht eines Rechners ist das ein normales input-pointing-Device.
<mariobuntu> hm.bin nicht der ubuntu profi.kann man den irgendwo einstellen das das gamepad nur joystickfunktion haben soll und nicht auch maus?
<bekks> Was ist denn für Dich der Unterschied zwischen einem Gamepad, dass einen Zeiger durch die Gegend bewegt (mit Tastendrücken) und einer Maus (mit Rumschubsen)?
<mariobuntu> bekks ist ja richtig.nur andersherum steuert meine maus nicht pacman.
<bekks> Kann sie aber, wenn Du pacman sagst, du möchtest das so.
<mariobuntu> bekks, wo stellt man denn z.b. ein das ich den mousezeiger mit dem joystick steuern möchte?
<star314> Wie kann man Ubuntu von einem bestehenden, laufenden Linuxsystem installieren? Hätte ich z.B. ein System-tar, dann würde ich folgendes machen: fdisk, mkfs, untar, chroot, update fstab, update-grub2 und booten ins neue System. Leider habe ich kein solches tar. Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit den Installer von der Ubuntu CD zu starten?
<LetoThe2nd> star314: dein google-buzzword ist "debootstrap"
<jepster> wie kann man gnome beenden und den webserver weiterhin über die konsole weiterlaufen lassen?
<star314> jepster warum sollte er beendet werden?
<dariebi> ich weiss nicht es gibt reine textserver viel. funktioniert das
<star314> /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<star314> startet ihn als Hintergrundprozess, der auch beim Beenden von GNOME weiterlaufen sollte.
<jepster> star314: ich will gnome beenden, um arbeitsspeicher zu sparen. nutze ubuntu nur als server.
<k1l> kommt drauf an, welcher webserver und wie der installiert und gestartet wurde
<jepster> star314: mit welchem befehl beende ich gnome?
<LetoThe2nd> jepster: kommt aufs release an. bitte einmal lsb_release -a in ein pastebin packen. danke.
<star314> jepster: Ich kann nicht sagen wie es bei neueren Ubuntu Version ist (ich verwendet 10.04 LTS), aber einfach die graphische Oberfläche auch den Runlevels entfernen.
<star314> Dann startet das System direkt in die Konsole.
<jepster> LetoThe2nd: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/539511/
<star314> Du könntest ganz brutal auch den X-Server killen.
<LetoThe2nd> jepster: service stop gdm.
<jepster> star314: will erstmal testen, wie sich das system verhält, wenn gnome beendet ist. besser auch x-server. dann habe ich ja noch immer eine konsole, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> jepster: wie man das dauerhaft macht darfst du dir selber ergooglen, müsste ich jetzt auch machen.
<jepster> LetoThe2nd: stop: unrecognized service
<jepster> bekomme ich mit dem befehl.
<LetoThe2nd> jepster: dann anders rum service gdm stop. ;)
<star314> LetoThe2nd: If I understand correctly, debootstrap is a tool which will install a Debian base system into a subdirectory of another, already installed system.
<jepster> LetoThe2nd: da habe ich nur einen schwarzen bildschirm. will aber nur ein terminal haben.
<jepster> :)
<star314> I like to install Ubuntu to a new partition but from a running Ubuntu Sytem
<star314> which is not the Live CD.
<star314> Oops
<star314> Sorry, ist ja ein deutscher Kanal. :)
<k1l> star314: hier kannst du ruhig deutsch schreiben und eine antwort hast du doch schon :)
<LetoThe2nd> jepster: dann bist du halt noch auf tty7 wo jetzt natürlich nix mehr läuft. ergo: auf tty1 oder so wechseln.
<k1l> jepster: strg+alt+F1 und strg+alt+f7 sind deine freunde
<jepster> k1l: nach dem befehl von LetoThe2nd?
<jepster> k1l: also service gdm stop
<k1l> jepster: auf f7 läuft der xserver (oder halt nicht) du willst aber eine textkonsole und die ist nunmal nicht auf f7
<benvei> ,part
<benvei> sorry :p
<star314> k1l: ah, ok. http://wiki.debianforum.de/Debootstrap liefert Aufschluss. Verhält sich vergleichbar mit einer Gentoo Installation.
<apollo13> ?
<apollo13> mit dem unterschied das nix kompiliert wird *rennt*
<star314> k1l: Englisch schreiben ist bei mir eine Art Reflex. ;)
<Skorpz> Wie gebe ich dem Root benutzer ein Passwort? Sodass ich mich mit root anmelden kann.
<Skorpz> *als Root
<Frickelpit> wozu?
<Frickelpit> root ist per default deaktiviert, man kann sudo nutzen
<k1l> Skorpz: macht man unter ubuntu nicht
<k1l> man benutzt sudo wenn man rootrechte braucht
<Skorpz> Ich wollte den Home Ordner von diesem Benutzer durch den alten Home Ordner ersetzten.
<k1l> Skorpz: in deinem home ordner hast du eh schreibrechte.
<oliver1> Guten Abend. Ich habe eine NAS über meine Fritzbox eingebunden und synchronisiere Dateien dorthin. Bei ein paar Dateien erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung http://pastebin.com/JF7S6pxB . Was kann ich bitte tunt?
<oliver1> *tun?
<k1l> wenn du da mit root rumfuhrwerkst klappt das alles nicht mehr so wie es soll, weil dein user da nichts mehr zu melden hat
<Skorpz> Ich weiß schon wie ich es machen muss:) Hab das schonmal gemacht.Werde ja auch sonst nirgendwo unnötig rumfuhrwerken.
<Frickelpit> Skorpz: kopiere doch einfach den inhalt
<Frickelpit> da benötigt man kein root
<k1l> Skorpz: geh mal nach /home/ und gucke dir mit "ls -l" die rechte an
<Skorpz> Das sind ja auch einstellungen von Kwin.
<k1l> Skorpz: nochmal: im home ordner brauchst du keine root-rechte. für alles andere gibt es sudo.
<Frickelpit> Skorpz: kannst ja ohne laufende X-Session kopieren
<k1l> oliver1: das ist erstmal nicht wirklich aussagend. versuche es doch nochmal
<oliver1> k1l: ok
<Skorpz> Es gab einen Grund wieso ich es letztes mal extra vom Root aus gemacht hatte.Aber ich glaub euch mal.Ihr habt gewiss mehr Ahnung.Gebe gleich ein feed back:)
<oliver1> k1l: es kommt die gleiche Fehlermeldung.
<k1l> oliver1: vlt größer als 4gb die datei?
<oliver1> k1l: ich habe es auch manuell versucht
<oliver1> k1l: jede Datei ist <6 MB
<oliver1> MP3-Dateien
<k1l> oliver1: so wüsste ich es auch nicht.
<oliver1> k1l: einfach nicht kopieren zu können hatte ich auch noch nicht...
<oliver1> k1l: dann werde ich einfach gleich mal neu starten. Vielleit greift noch irgendein Prozess drauf zu ohne dass ich es merke.
<oliver1> k1l: Danke für die Hilfe
<k1l> k.p. viel helfen konnte ich ja leider nicht
<Skorpz> Also sieht gut aus.Bis jetzt.Aber 118GB wird noch etwas dauern.
<oliver1> es ist erstaunlich; ein Neustart hat leider nichts bewirkt. Ich habe darauf hin mal die Dateien auf einen USB-Stick kopiert. Ohne Probleme.... Hilft der Hinweis vielleicht?
<oliver1> Sorry, falscher Chat
<k1l> oliver1: kann sein, dass da die fritzbox muckt. aber wüsste nicht wieso genau
<oliver1> Also ich habe nun die Ordner mal komprimiert, nun hat es mit dem kopieren geklappt
<oliver1> :-(((
<oliver1> Entpacken mag er nun auf der NAS nicht.
<oliver1> Oh mann
<frank_> moin
<oliver1> Ich versuche mein Glück mal unter Windows
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-24
<daemonarch2k4> moiiiiin
<daemonarch2k4> schon jemand wach?
<kn0rki> noe, is ja OT
<KanocX|lap> weiß jemand, was bei apt das gegenstück zu pacman -Syy ist?
<LetoThe2nd> KanocX|lap: wenn du jetzt noch sagst, was das macht, dann vielleicht.
<KanocX|lap> LetoThe2nd: pacman -Sy aktualisiert die Paketlisten, pacman -Syy liest die Paketlisten komplett neu ein
<k1l_> update und upgrade wären das dann imho
<dAnjou> apt-get update
<LetoThe2nd> klingt einfach nach apt-get update für mich.
<dAnjou> naja, upgrade installiert ja schon was
<KanocX|lap> apt-get update aktualisiert aber nur die paketlisten ohne sie vorher zu löschen; pacman -Sy == apt-get update
<dAnjou> KanocX|lap: wie sollte apt paketlisten neu laden, wenn es sie vorher löscht?
<KanocX|lap> ?
<dAnjou> wie wäre es, wenn es kein pendant gibt, weil das völlig verschiedene systeme sind?
<k1l_> KanocX|lap: warum muss er sie vorher löschen?
<dAnjou> und warum fragst du überhaupt? was is dein eigentliches problem?
 * LetoThe2nd vermisst auch gerade die erleuchtung was das bringen soll.
<KanocX|lap> k1l_: weil ich was austesten will... lässt sich das vielleicht auch mit einem rm eines verzeichnisses lösen? wo speichert apt die paketlisten?
<k1l_> KanocX|lap: bei einem update wird die liste neu eingelesen und wenn da quellen dazu oder weggekommen sind kapiert das apt-get schon
<k1l_> löschen und neu laden bei pacman vs. ich check schon wenn sich was änder automatisch bei apt-get
<KanocX|lap> k1l_: ja, ich weiß, ich will aber nicht, dass er nur neues herunterlädt, sondern dass er alles neu herunterlädt
<LetoThe2nd> KanocX|lap: tendenziell irgendwo unter /var/cache/apt, aber da in rätseln spricht und sehr unpräzise bist, mag ich mich nicht direkt weiter damit befassen. schau halt mal was du da drin findest.
<KanocX|lap> LetoThe2nd: ok, trotzdem danke
<LetoThe2nd> KanocX|lap: have fun.
<k1l_> falls er nochmal wiederkommt: -Syy macht was anderes als er gesagt hat und den Cache löschen hätte gereicht
<doomas> wo werden denn die segfaults im compiz herkommen, jeden tag min. einmal verabschiedet sich die GUI...
<doomas> zb: Jan 24 09:54:17 hercules kernel: [  442.612880] compiz[1746]: segfault at 20 ip 000000000043f4c4 sp 00007fff3805e098 error 4 in compiz[400000+7c000]
<k1l_> welches ubuntu ist das denn? und wobei taucht das auf?
<k1l_> (hier segfaultet compiz gar nicht auf nem 11.10)
<doomas> 11.10
<doomas> beim normalen hantieren auf dem desktop, also diverse fenster auf, firefox, thunderbird, libreoffice zb.
<doomas> achja, dualhed setup
<doomas> dualhead
<dAnjou> was soll das sein?
<doomas> dAnjou: 2 bildschirme
 * deem hat 11.10, 2 bildschirme, aber kein compiz
<Cyclonit> Hi
<Cyclonit> Kennt hier jemand einen Weg per Samba gemountete Ordner von Windows-Partitionen zu überwachen, so dass wenn diese Ordner "on- oder offline" gehen Skripte gestartet werden können?
<usch> Hallo. Wie kann ich herausfinden, welche Prozesse den RAM schlucken? 'top' und 'ps aux' zeigen überall nur 0.0-0.5% an und erreichen in der Summe auf keinen Fall 99% Auslastung. 'free -m' sagt, dass ca. 50 MB von 3 GB frei sind.
<k1l_> usch: zeig mal nen free -m im nopaste bitte
<LetoThe2nd> usch: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<k1l_> ja, darauf hätte ich jetzt auch spekuliert
<usch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/815261/
<usch> Ich auch neu gestartet und nach 2 Minuten war er wieder bei 99%. Die Seite gucke ich mir eben mal an.
<k1l_> bingo
<k1l_> usch: lies mal den link vom LetoThe2nd 
<usch> Ah, die cached-Spalte?
 * LetoThe2nd hat immer bingo.
<usch> OK, danke :)
<k1l_> genau, in der 2. zeile steht unter used das was echt belegt ist und nicht buffer oder chache benutzt
<usch> Das erklärt einiges. Wieder was gelernt...
<IchGucksLive> Guten Tag .In meinem Gnome "System -> Systemverwaltung -> Systemüberwachung" Systemüberwachung nicht vorhanden 
<IchGucksLive> also der eintrag Systemüberwachung ist im meue Systemverwaltung nicht da 
<koegs> IchGucksLive: du kennst das spiel, welche Ubuntu-Version, welche Gnome-Version, etc.
<IchGucksLive> 10.04 Gnome version ?
<koegs> das fragst du mich?
<IchGucksLive> wo steht das 
<koegs> ich nehme an du nutzt Gnome2, dann läge das in System -> Info zu Gnome
<IchGucksLive> 2.30.2
<koegs> Der Eintrag ist hier auf der Test-Referenz vorhanden und sollte auf einer Standard-Installation auch vorhanden sein
<koegs> irgendwas besonderes, was man zu deinem System wissen sollte?
<IchGucksLive> nein normale installation ich wollte ffmpeg mit 4 kernels rechnen und das mal anzeigen lassen ob die alle mitrechnen und nun ist dieser Systemüberwachungseintrag nicht da
<koegs> also ich weiß ja, das du gerne mal was verbastelst, keine ahnung ob das jetzt das gleiche System ist, aber magst du einen Screenshot von deiner Systemverwaltung machen?
<LetoThe2nd> go use htop. done.
<k1l> vlt hat gnome2 auch nur mal wieder den menü eintrag versteckt. geh mal in den settings vom menü durch und gut ob nur der eintrag nicht aktiviert ist
<IchGucksLive> da war ich schon k1l system einstellungen hauptmenue
<IchGucksLive> htop liegt unter systemwerkzeuge
<IchGucksLive> ok das reicht  Danke 
<IchGucksLive> 365% Cpu einbahnfrei Mercy 
<k1l> trotzdem sollte bei einem normalen ubuntu die systemüberwachung vorhanden sein. k.a. was da nicht stimmt bei dir
<IchGucksLive> "sudo apt-get install gnome-system-monitor" Das wars 
<IchGucksLive> und da ist dann auch der menüeintrag -> wäre vileicht ganz hilfreich wenn das auch auf der Wikipedia seite vermerkt wäre der Paketname .
<IchGucksLive> Mal wieder danke und bis zum nächten hänger 
<usch> Wikipedia != ubuntuusers Wiki
<k1l> IchGucksLive: ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das bei einem normalen ubuntu direkt dabei ist.
<IchGucksLive> k1l:  geb ich dir recht dann sucht ja auch keiner danach 
<IchGucksLive> für den fall der fälle aber gnome2 ist sowieso geschiuchte im April 
<IchGucksLive> neues LTS
<k1l> 10.04 erhält noch länger support als nur bis 12.04   aber die frage ist dann eher, was an deinem system verändert wurde
<IchGucksLive> Danke geh wieder in den Unterricht es geht ja wieder .  
<deem> ich habe hier ein ubuntu 11.10 mit lvm und dm-crypt. Ich bin nun gerade mit einem 10.04 recovery system angemeldet und versuche die geöffnete partition zu mounten. "mount /dev/mapper/data-root /mnt" mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<deem> "lvm2" und "cryptsetup" sind installiert
<vladt_> gibt es eine möglichkeit einen ssh tunnel zwischen ubuntu und windows zu erzeugen, wenn ja, wer kannt weiterhelfen?
<deem> was genau meinst du mit ssh tunnel? eine einfach ssh verbindung oder ubuntu als proxy nutzen?
<vladt_> eine ssh verbindung, so dass bestimmte software diesen tunnel nutzen kann, da sie selbst nicht in der lage ist zu verschlüsseln
<vladt_> und ich keine lust habe diese verschlüsselung einzubauen :9
<deem> putty kann das von windows aus
<ppq> http://bit.ly/zZyaro
<deem> wie ich sagte. putty kann das =)
<vladt_> ppq ich wollte einwenig traffic im ric erzeugen :-)
<vladt_> irc so
<vladt_> mal sehen obs klappt
<ghostoverload> moin zusammen.  
<ghostoverload> ich hab ein problem mit bitlebee.   scheibar kann er die userliste nicht abrufen.  es gibt da scheinbar einen bug, aber ich begreif nicht ganz, wie ich das lösen kann
<bullgard4> Mit welchem Kommandozeilenkommando ermittelt man, welche Benutzerkonten auf dem aktuellen Ubuntu-Computer eingerichtet sind?
<ghostoverload> z.b.  cat /etc/passwd
<ghostoverload> damit werden einfach alle vorhandenen user angezeigt
<ghostoverload> also auch wen ein user für einen deamon angelegt wurde. 
<mgolisch_> dieser kram wie /etc/cron.daily funktioniert nur wenn man anacron installiert oder?
<mgolisch_> ah das scheint von alleine installiert zu sein
<mgolisch_> hatte keine shebang in meinem script darum liefs nicht :)
<whatever_42> hallo ich habe folgenden naja dienst für iptraf eingerichte http://pastebin.com/KsgiqWU7 rufe ich iptraf über den befehl auf der dort angegeben ist so läuft iptraf kommentarlos im hintergrund wenn ich aber das script per start aufrufe öffnet sich naja die gui von iptraf irgendwelche ideen?=
<vladt_> hm es geht wohl mit cygwin, also der ssh tunnel von windows nach linux
<ppq> dazu brauchst du kein cygwin extra
<ppq> etwas googeln bringt einen schnell zu plink
<deem> das funktioniert auch immernoch mit putty
<Surras> nabend :)
<Surras> ich habe ein kleines Hardware-Problem: und zwar habe ich einen Intel 2120 mit integrierter Grafik. Der PC läuft anfangs wunderbar, allerdings ruckeln bei mir die Fenster, wenn sie verschoben werden
<Surras> desweiteren hängt sich bei mir (mit aller großer Wahrscheinlichkeit) die Grafik auf. Jedenfalls friert der Bildschirm ein, nur noch die Maus lässt sich bedienen.
<Surras> Wenn ich mich per ssh einwähle, kann ich den PC noch bedienen, und muss diesen dann darüber herunter fahren, aber der Bildschirm reagiert bis auf die Maus nicht mehr.
<Surras> im wiki von ubuntuusers.de steht, am solle die Virtuelle auflösung aus der xorg.conf herraus nehmen, jedoch gibt es die xorg.conf bei mir nicht, weswegen ich dort den Eintrag schlecht rausnehmen kann :)
<Surras> hat jemand einen Lösungsansatz? Grafikbenchmarks mittels (einfach) glxgears und (fortgeschritten) render_bench laufen einwandfrei durch und geben auch gute werte aus
<Surras> aber das Problem mit den einfrieren habe ich auf 2 komplett identisch eingerichteten PC's. Es passiert einfach so beim surfen
<jokrebel> Surras: Passiert das vielleicht nur in Verbindung mit Flashnutzung?
<Surras> mmh gute frage ich denke eig. nicht. Also zumindest tritt das Problem auf wenn die Benutzer auf Social Network Seiten surfen. Ist dort auch flash implementiert?
<Surras> Gibt es denn bekannte probleme bei Flash?
<sash_> Spätestens, wenn Videos ins Spiel kommen.
<sash_> Das war auf deine vorherige Frage bezogen.
<AberHatschi> Woran kann es liegen das beim löschen grosser Dateien mit Nautilus ich nach einem Neustart Fehler im Dateisystem habe ?  ubuntu 11.10 ext4 partition primär 100 gb / ?
<Surras> sash_: also Youtube-Videos laufen wunderbar
<sash_> Flash-Games auch? Damit könnte man das schon mal weitestgehend ausschließen.
<Surras> werde ich jetzt gleich einmal testen
<sash_> Ansonsten: /var/log/messages, /var/log/Xorg.0.log, ~/.xsession-errors nach Auffälligkeiten durchstöbern.
<Surras> wie gesagt, das Problem tritt beim ganz normalen surfen (wie z.B. auf www.jappy.de, ein social network für jüngere) auf.
<sash_> Ich weiß nicht genau, wie gut das klappt, aber eventuell siehst du den/die Fehler, wenn du den Browser über das Terminal öffnest und seinen Output über 2>&1 >> in ein Logfile schreibst, um später nachzulesen. Also z.B. firefox 2>&1 >> ~/firefox.log
<Surras> hmm... könnte ich ja einmal probieren. Nur hängt sich eben nicht nur firefox auf sondern das ganze panel lässt sich nicht mehr bedienen
<sash_> Eben, und wenn du das in ne Datei schreibst, kannst du die Ausgabe dann auch über ein Terminal lesen. Sollte theoretisch so klappen.
<k1l> eigentlich sollte da schon was in den logs auftauchen
<k1l> .xsession-errors und die anderen mal angucken
<Surras> wo finde ich die .xsession-errors?
<hdp> In deinem Heimverzeichnis.
<Surras> öhem, bin ich, ist aber merkwürdigerweise nichts zu finden. Habe mich per su eingeloggt und suche jetzt sowohl im root-verzeichnis als auch im home bzw. in den home-verzeichnissen von den usern. aber ne .xessiion-errors find ich dort nicht
<sash_> Ein i.
<sash_> und xsession.
<Surras> ja hab mich gerade verschrieben ^^ aber ich finde sie dennoch nicht
<Surras> auch in foren sagen sie das es die geben soll, aber wenn ich z.B. "less ~/.xsession-errors" eintippe, sagt er mir das es diese nicht gibt
<sash_> Surras: lsb_release -a in nen Pastebin, bitte.
<Surras_> huch, da hats mich gerade rausgeschmissen
<sash_> Surras: lsb_release -a in nen Pastebin, bitte.
<Surras_> bitte sehr: http://pastebin.com/UQEaZaVd
<hdp> Hat 10.10 überhaupt schon Treiber für die HD2000?
<Surras_> hmm, sind die nicht system-übergreifend? :D
<hdp> Wie bitte?
<Surras_> allerdings habe ich ein wenig "angst" das system zu aktualisieren, da ich bei einem 3ten Rechner das gleiche tun wollte, nach der aktuallisierung allerdings das ganze System nicht mehr zu gebrauchen war
<hdp> Welcher Treiber ist denn aktuell überhaupt in Benutzung?
<Surras_> es ging weder eine Netzwerkschnittstelle, noch eine GUI. ich konnte mich mühsam auf einer Konsole bewegen, aber die stupidesten befehle funktionierten nicht mehr
<Surras_> mmh.... mit welchem befehl finde ich dies herraus?
<hdp> Kein Befehl, schau in die Logdatei des Xservers.
<Surras_> puh, da steht einiges drin, jetzt muss ich erstmal den treiber in der datei ausfindig machen
<Surras_> liege ich in den zeilen richtig? http://pastebin.com/4ikyys6w
<hdp> Nein, interessant ist welcher Grafiktreiber benutzt wird, nicht welche Eingabemodule.
<Surras_> ok, falsche Zeile tut mir leid. Dann muss ich weiter blättern
<Surras_> ich glaube das hier sieht interessant aus: ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0
<hdp> Interessant ist welcher Treiber benutzt wird, ob Vesa, oder aber eben der Intel-Treiber.
<Surras_> wobei er mir auch in einer Zeile sagt: "intel(0): Chipset: "Unknown i8xx""
<Surras_> hm, da muss ich passen weil ich nicht wirklich weiss in welcher Zeile ich dort suchen muss, um heraus zu finden welcher Treiber genutzt wird :/
<Surras_> sekunde ich hab hier etwas
<Surras_> ist dies hilfreich? http://pastebin.com/E9g9PCRa
<hdp> Geht so, die zwei anderen werden sowieso immer mitgeladen und dann ggf. wieder entladen. Schau nach welche Module entladen werden, und welcher Treiber dann konfiguriert wird, der Name steht dann am Anfang der Zeilen.
<hdp> Ich muß weg, du schaffst das aber sicher auch so.
<LupusE> hi
<zerfer> Hallo, hab eine Frage.. hab leider 64bit ubuntu auf meinem 32bit system installiert (dvd flog noch rum von andrer installation,nicht dran gedacht) wie mach ich es am intelligentesten nun 32bit ubuntu zu installieren? win7 soll weiterhin parallel betrieben werden und grub auch funktionieren :)
<dadrc> Wirst du neu machen müssen, alles andere ist nur unnötiger Aufwand
<k1l> zerfer: ein 32bit medium erstellen und dann einfach das auf die ubuntu partitionen ballern
<kalats> Woran kann es liegen, dass mein apache2 immer auf das falsche Verzeichnis zeigt? Gibt mehrere vhosts in httpd.conf domain name.name.de zeigt aber auf das von name1.name.de
<kalats> rufe ich ip/~username auf ist alles gut
<zerfer> ok danke :) dann baller ichs drüber :) Vielen Dank :)
<mathiasmn> Hi, ich versuche gerade ein Multiseat system einzurichten. Meine xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405237/ wenn ich startx eingebe startet aber nur ein bildschirm. Wie kann ich das beheben?
<k1l> mathiasmn: über lightdm starten und nicht über startx?
<mathiasmn> k1l: danke, ich werde es ausprobieren.
<mathiasmn> k1l: Ich würde lieber gdm oder kdm als displaymanager verwenden.
<k1l> mathiasmn: das sollte da keinen unterschied machen. aber unter ubuntu sollte man den displaymanager zum starten vom x nehmen und nicht startx
<mathiasmn> ich habe jetzt mit kdm gestartet. trotzdem geht weiterhin nur ein bildschirm
<mrilabs> re
<kalats> woran kann es liegen das mein vhost in httpd.conf eingetragen auf den falschen user zeigt?
<kalats> auf einem anderen server ging diese problemlos
<kalats> muss ich in anderen daten noch etwas anpassen?
<schweegi> Guten Abend! Wie kann ich unter Ubuntu 11.10 eine Datei an meinen Ubuntu-Laptop schicken über Bluetooth? Die beiden Geräte (Handy + Notebook) sind erfolgreich miteinander gekoppelt. Wenn ich aber eine Datei an das Notebook senden will erhalte ich am Handy die Meldung, dass das Notebook die Datei abgewiesen hat. Eine Benachrichtigung zur Annahme bekomme ich nicht.
<schweegi> anders gefragt: Wie kann ich mein Handy unter Ubuntu für den Empfang freischalten? Ich konnte keine Option finden. Unter Ubuntu 10.10 konnte man dies noch einstellen
<jokrebel> schweegi: Die PIN abgleichen?
<schweegi> jokrebel: ist bereits erledigt, sie sind ja miteinander schon "gekoppelt"
<schweegi> da muss es doch eine Möglichkeit geben
<schweegi> ich bin doch nicht der einzige der Dateien vom Handy zum PC senden will über Bluetooth
<niklasfi> schweegi: hast du dieses problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/872044 ?
<kubine> Launchpad bug 872044 in oem-priority "Bluetooth 'Send files' returns permission denied error" [Critical,Confirmed] 
<schweegi> niklasfi: Ja, bloß das es bei mir andersrum ist, der Fehler ist aber der gleiche
<niklasfi> schweegi: ich warte auch schon seit einigen monaten auf eine lösung, aber mittlerweile scheint man sich immerhin zu kümmern
<schweegi> niklasfi: hoffentlich ist der Bug in 12.04 behoben.. Ich verstehe nicht warum man etwas "kaputt" macht wenn es mal funktioniert hat in älteren Versionen
<schweegi> naja danke für die hilfe, dann nehm ich vorübergehend den umweg über das gute alte Kabel ;) 
<suckobert> hey, wie kann ich denn mit ssh übers internet auf mein rechner zugreifen?
<niklasfi> suckobert: hängt dein rechner hinter einem router/nat?
<suckobert> jap hinter nem router
<k1l> suckobert: ssh-server installieren und starten. absichern macht da aber sinn. dann musst du nur noch die ip wissen oder lässt nen dyndns laufen
<suckobert> also ssh server is installiert, bis jetzt hab ich mal die default konfiguration gelassen. die ip vom router meinste?
<ppq> suckobert: niklasfi wollte wohl darauf hinaus, dass du den eingestellten port noch weiterleiten musst
<niklasfi> suckobert: viel erfolg. ich muss leider mal weg, aber ich sehe, dass hier ja noch einige andere sind, die dir helfen.
<ppq> und manchmal sogar noch in der routerfirewall extra freischalten
<suckobert> okaaay ich schalt ma eben den port frei
<k1l> suckobert: ja wenn du $sonstwo bist, musst du die ip ja erstmal rausbekommen
<suckobert> ja genau das leuchtet ein, und dans mach ich mit dyndns?
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-25
<hudo> laut http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Linux-Root-Rechte-durch-Speicherzugriff-1419608.html  gilt der Bug fuer kernel 2.6.39 Mein lucid hat heute auf kernel 2.6.32-38 upgedatet. Ist dieser kernel nun auch davon betroffen ?
<bekks> Da hat es ihn rausgehauen.
<Elw3> wie ist der terminalbefehl um eine datei zu kopieren ? 
<bunyip> cp
<Elw3> thx ^^ war mir iwie entfallen
<xtremetux> Hallo, allerseits! Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie man bei natty dieses blöde Offset-Ding löscht, damit man die Zierleisten der Themes wiederkriegt?
<xtremetux> Dann eben nicht... Tschüß!
<bullgard4> Unter Ubuntu 10.04.3 mekt Synaptic für das DEB-Programpaket »ntop« Version 1.4.3-4 an: "Canonical does not provide updates for sntop. Some updates may be provided by the Ubuntu community." Warum fehlt diese Anmerkung unter Ubuntu 11.10?
<bullgard4> s/mekt/merkt/
<ultrixx> morgen
<bullgard4> ultrixx: Guten Morgen! Wenn Du eine Frage zu Ubuntu hast, kannst Du sie hier in diesem Kanal stellen. Du brauchst sie nicht erst durch eine Begrüßung einzuleiten.
<bullgard4> (Hier sind immer ein paar Leute, die mitlesen. Ob sie auch antworten, ist eine andere Frage.)
<daniel31415> ja zu Deienr Frage kann ich Dir auch nichts sagen
<daniel31415> es oll packete geben, da gibt agpt-source die falschen maintainer an, während unter debian die korrekten auftauchen
<bullgard4> daniel31415: So etwas gibt es? Oh, oh!
<daniel31415> ja das ist besonders nett, wenn man versuchen will den Entwickler zu erreichen
<daniel31415> ich fands schade
<daniel31415> bzw.. dann im endeffekt nur langatmig
<bullgard4> daniel31415: Ich habe auch schon die Erfahrung gemacht, daß es schwierig war, den Entwickler zu erreichen.
<daniel31415> kann man sich eigentlich irgendwo bewerben, wenn man ein packet maintainen will?
<daniel31415> welche vorraussetzungen muss man dafür eig erfüllen?
<koegs> daniel31415: du kannst hier mal anfangen zu schauen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<geser> daniel31415: hast du ein Beispiel für einen falschen Maintainer?
<daniel31415> nein
<geser> daniel31415: wenn du ein Paket in Ubuntu maintainen willst, einfach loslegen und über sponsoring hochladen lassen, irgendwann wird man dir dann sagen, dass du dich um Upload-Rechte bemühen sollst (oder du fühlst dich selber sicher genug, um sich zu bewerben)
<daniel31415> keinen falschen
<daniel31415> ich find ihn eigentlich cool - aber mir scheint als ob es dort zu viel arbeit und zu wenig leute gibt
<daniel31415> sonst hätte ich neulich wohl nicht solche probleme gehabt den richtigen menschen zu finden
<geser> daniel31415: du hast das Problem erkannt
<daniel31415> ich kann ganz gut programmieren
<daniel31415> aber hab wenig erfahrung mit packetierung
<daniel31415> deswegen überlege ich noch
<daniel31415> ich denke ich werd einfach ne weile weiter bugs verfolgen
<daniel31415> schaun wie ich damit klar kommen
<daniel31415> jetzt wo ich den quellcode sowieso teilweise kenne
<bullgard4> daniel31415: Du kannst ja mal eine Weile im Kanal #ubuntu-motu mitlesen.
<geser> wenn du Bugs fixen kannst, dann hilft das auch. Einen Patch in ein bereits paketisiertes Paket einzubringen sollte nicht zu schwer sein. Und es ist auch ein guter Einstieg, um zu verstehen wie Debian Pakete funktionieren.
<daniel31415> ich hab neulich meinen ersten Bug gefixt :)
<bullgard4> Gratulation!
<bullgard4> '~$ sntop; HOST=Gator; STATUS=Down; COMMENT=local linux/alpha server'. Welche Art Host ist »Gator«? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gator: "Gator may refer to: Gator, or 'Gator AdServ a piece of adware or spyware shipped with many pieces of peer to peer software'.
<pog> moin, kann man eine Screensession attachen ungeachtet, ob eine vorhanden ist, der paramter -D verlangt einen Screen zum detachen. Ich moechte ihn detatchen wenn er vorhanden ist, sonst einen neuen mit vorgegebenem  Namen erstellen.
<pog> (ich brauche es im .profile damit der user auf dem VServer in der Screen Session landet und manchmal kann die Screensession weg sein)
<dadrc> klingt, als sollte sich das scripten lassen
<LetoThe2nd> pog: wenn nur eine da ist, hängt sich "screen -rRD" normalerweise direkt dran.
<pog> ich probier das grad mal aus.
<dadrc> man screen sagt das auch "-d -R   Reattach a session and if necessary detach or even create it first."
<pog> vielleicht machte ich was nicht ganzu korrekt mit screen -d -R wee -r 1
<pog> auf jeden fall wird bei mir so keine Session gestartet, wenn nicht eine vorhanden ist.
<pog> grundsaeatzlich hab ich nur eine screensession
<koegs> screen -S irssi -xR irssi
<koegs> das -d fehlt da noch
<koegs> "screen -S irssi -dR irssi" muss es heissen
<geser> ich nutze "screen -R -D" wenn ich mich an einen laufende screen-Session anhängen will
<pog> bei mir waren wee nur die Sessionnamen, kann den Chat auch von hand wieder starten, ich ich moechte einfach dass ich im Screen lande, mit screen -S wee -dR wee kommt die meldung screen ist terminating
<pog> geser: das hab ich so gemacht, nur wird bei mir keine Session kreiert, wenn nicht vorhanden. (dann muss ich in .profile gehen und den Befehl nachschauen:-)
<pog> auch .dR verlangt, dass der Screen schon vorhanden ist. 
<koegs> geser: "-D" disconnected den anderen user, das möchte ich nicht unbedingt
<LetoThe2nd> mal was interessantes: wie finde ich in einem pfad dateien, bei denen benutzer:gruppe _nicht_ einer bestimmten kombination entspricht? mit find?
<pog> ich bin der einzige user, und moechte in meine Scree-Session, o.k. meistens ist sie ja vorhanden, und wenn nicht starte ich sie halt von Hand.
<koegs> pog: screen -S wee -dR
<pog> oder ich probiere im Script den Fehler abzufangen, und starte sie dann dort 
<koegs> dann wird notfalls eine Session "wee" gestartet, aber kein Befehl ausgeführt
<pog> o.k koegs, das hat so mal geklappt
<pog> ich werde das so im -profile reinmachen.
<koegs> alles hinter "-dR" sind schon kommandos
<geser> pog: ich weiß nicht, wie das mit benannten Screen-Session zusammenarbeitet. Ich habe in der Regel nur eine Screensession (auf dem jeweiligen Rechner), so dass screen -R -D das richtige für mich tut (mich aus der screen-Session kickt, falls ich sie vergessen habe von einem anderen Rechner zu detachen)
<pog> ich kann versuchen weechat dann so zu starten.
<koegs> LetoThe2nd: find kennt -gid, kennt find eine negation?
<koegs> ah: !
<pog> ja, bei mir ist es im Grunde gleich, ich gehe jeweils von unterschiedlichen PC's in die Session, die wegen dem Chat vorhanden sein sollte.
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: war auch mein gedanke. ist jetzt auch nicht tragisch in dem fall, hab gerade festgestellt dass in dem baum eh nicht soviel drin ist, dann reicht vorerst ls -alR  und einmal drüber scrollen.
<geser> pog: ich lasse meinen screen mit weechat per cron (@reboot) mit einer seperaten .screenrc starten, die einen screen mit weechat startet (und eine zweiten mit einer bash)
<geser> und connecte mit screen -R -D
<pog> aber eben, meiner meinung nach geht das nur, wenn der Screen vorhanden ist (was ja meinstens der FAll ist, aber doch nciht immer)
<koegs> LetoThe2nd: der vollständigkeit halber, "find . ! -gid 1000"
<pog> ich muss das  nochmal genau anschauen. 
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: kthx :)
<pog> ja das ! ist ja oft das not-zeichen
<geser> pog: deshalb lasse ich den entfernten Screen per cron starten (falls der Server rebootet werden musste), so läuft mein screen immer (außer ich beende ihn versehentlich)
<pog> auch eine Idee.
<pog> koegs: mit -S und -dR hab ich glaube, was ich will, thanks. 
<pog> kann man eigentlich ueber Screen auch X11-Applikationen "resident" starten?
<Hodes> hey leute. ich kann irgendwie nicht vernünftig mit kopete verbinden. muss irgendwas umstellen?
<pog> manchmal moechte ich z.B. auf dem anderen PC das Evolution-Fenster holen.
<k1l_> !wf
<kubine> Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<k1l_> Hodes^
<Hodes> ich benutze kubuntu 11.10. icq und facebook lassen sich nicht verbinden, von anfang an
<geser> pog: einen "screen für X" kenne ich bisher noch nicht
<bullgard4> Hodes: "irgendwie" ist keine exakte Beschreibung. Wie lautet Dein Kommando und die Fehlermeldung genau?
<Hodes> er zeigt mir mehrere unknown signature value an
<pog> geser: das waere manchmal noch praktisch.
<k1l_> Hodes: schau dir das mal an: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kopete#ICQ  ansonsten sind keine aktuelle probleme bekannt. 
<k1l_> musst du mal mit mehr genaueren infos rausrücken
<koegs> danke an geser für den tipp mit dem cronjob :)
<pog> wie kann ich am einfachsten ein locate auf etwas machen, und die Dateien auf Inhalt absuchen? 
<Hodes> k1l_: ok also icq funktioniert nun, aber facebook macht noch zicken. hab meinen nick@facebook.com eingegeben, aber ich bekomm immer die meldung: verbindungsfehler, verbindung abgelehnt 
<geser> mein crontab Eintrag lautet: "@reboot LANG=en_GB.UTF-8 /usr/bin/screen -d -m -c ~/.screenrc.auto -S auto" und in der ~/.screenrc.auto habe ich "screen 1 weechat-curses" am Ende (vorher die ganzen üblichen Einstellungen aus der normalen .screenrc kopiert)
<pog> ich suche eine Datei die tausend mal vorkommt, es ist mir unklar, wo mein index.html mit "it works" herkommt :-)
<geser> schon in /var/www/index.html nachgechaut?
<pog> ich werde das nochmals kontrollieren. 
<pog> geser: tatsaechlich, in einem Fall wird das aufgerufen, sonst index.php
<pog> bin eben grad am analysieren der Apache und php-Umgebung auf dem neueren VServer.
<Hodes> ahhh sorry, hatte es nicht richtig eingerichtet, danke für support
<pog> hat jemand xdebug unter php eingerichtet? und geht das straight forward:-) ?
<johannes__> hey irgendwie übernimmt kopete nicht den haken, für standardinformationen übergehen?!
<johannes__> und somit kommt die kontaktlsis
<johannes__> von icq nicht
<Judge> Hallo zusammen. Wir benutzen NFSv3 mit dem Ubuntu NFS-Kernel-Daemon. Wenn es zu hohe NFS Aktivität gibt, friert das System ein, nachdem eine Zeit lang die Load stark anstieg. Der Server ist offenbar einfach überlastet und durch die Kernelnahe Implementation geht dann nichts mehr. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit sich der Erkenntnis, was da passiert, anzunähern? Im Moment habe ich nichtmal eine 
<Judge> Idee welcher Client da die ausschlaggebenede Last erzeugt ... :P
<daemonarch2k4> wunderschönen guten morgen!
<daemonarch2k4> kurze frage, weiß jemand, ob man bei xubuntu11.10 auf komfortable weise den anmeldescreen optisch pimpen kann?
<daemonarch2k4> ich hatte vorher kurz kubuntu drauf, da ging das ganz easy in der systemeinstellung mit themes, hier anscheinend aber nicht
<k1l_> daemonarch2k4: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/lightdm#Themen
<daemonarch2k4> dankeschön!
<koegs> Judge: was heisst "geht dann nichts mehr"? ist das system noch irgendwie ansprechbar währenddessen?`
<Judge> koegs: "Jain": Es antwortet noch auf Pings und blöderweise auch die Heartbeats, wodurch nichtmal unser HA Fallback funzt (Kein Stonith) :P
<Judge> koegs: Aber Login oder ähnliches: Keine Chance . Sek, ich hab auch noch 'nen Screenshot ...
<koegs> ich würd an erstes stelle erstmal die logs in /var/log auf meldungen durchforsten
<koegs> notfalls per top/ps/iotop last-profile erstellen
<Judge> koegs: http://www.zoosau.de/transfer/nas1_failscreen.png Das ist das letzte was man am Bildschirm sehen kann. Leider kann man weder scrollen, noch findet man sowas im Log wieder ...
<Judge> koegs: Logs sind durchforstet - leider ohne hit.
<Judge> koegs: "Last Profile"?
<koegs> dann läuft da auch kein nfs :D
<Judge> koegs: top bringt mit 'nem Kernel-Space Daemon leider nichts. ps ebenso. iotop muss ich mal schauen - aber das es keine Logs gibt in denen mehr als "started , stopped" steht ist ja genau meine Frage/Problem :P
<koegs> Last Profile - einfach mal auf deutsch lesen ;)
<Judge> koegs: Ich weiß trotzdem nicht was Du mit "Letztes Profil" meinst.
<TheInfin_> Judge: das klingt wie eine grausam geschrottete hdd
<TheInfin_> Judge: und dann ist auch kein wunder dass dir die kiste um die ohren fliegt
<Judge> TheInfin_: Nein. Das ganze läuft über saugute RAID Controller und massig HDDs, die alle Fehlerfrei sind. Es passiert zudem auch auf mehreren identischen Systemen. Ich kann mir soweit auch gut erklären wieso: Wenn der im Kernel laufende Daemon zuviel mit den HDDs macht und diese nicht mehr nachkommen, bleibt zu wenig IO für die Userspace und tiefer liegenden Kernelprozesse übrig und 
<Judge> früher oder später fliegt das halt.
<Judge> TheInfin_: Daher ist mein erster Schritt: Rausfinden, was da passiert. Nur finde ich nichts gescheites zu NFS Logging.
<LetoThe2nd> Judge: yep, das ist ne memory deadlock situation: um RAM freizukriegen, müsste der treiber an anderer stelle RAM für die abarbeitung allokieren. geht aber nicht, weil ram voll. ergo: schluss mit maschine.
<LetoThe2nd> Judge: ein bekannter von mir hatte was ähnliches mit network replicated block devices oder wie das genau hiess. gibt aber AFAIK im moment keine lösung, das nachhaltig zu beheben, ausser eben die zugriffe dämpfen oder mehr ram reinschieben (escalation solution)
<DreamThief> sieht wirklich "spassig" aus
<DreamThief> Judge: Wie viel RAM haben die Kisten denn eigentlich?
<TheInfin_> LetoThe2nd: ok, das kannte ich auch noch nicht. mag daran liegen dass ich nur und ausschliesslich smb nutze ...
<Judge> LetoThe2nd: Genau so schätze ich das auch ein. Daher suche ich nach 'ner Möglichkeit das gescheit zu beobachten ;)
<LetoThe2nd> Judge: der bekannte ist übrigens einer der kvm masterminds, was in deinem fall die problematik wohl recht gut trifft.
<Judge> LetoThe2nd: Also an sich genug: Die Kisten machen NUR NFS (und ja: HA-bedingt auch das erwähnte DRBD - Netzwerkreplication FS ) und haben 16 GB RAM.
<LetoThe2nd> Judge: ich treff ihn heute abend undfrag mal, wenn ich dran denk. keine ahnung obs da mittlerweile was sinnvolles gibt.
<Judge> LetoThe2nd: Wow, das ist voll nett! Dankeschön schonmal :)
<LetoThe2nd> Judge: mehr als 20% erfolgsquote schätz ich aber nicht als realistisch ein :/
<Judge> LetoThe2nd: Egal - geht um die gute Absicht :)
 * LetoThe2nd ist dann mal pizza inhalieren.
<Judge> Sinnvoll restriktieren würde ich den kram ja gerne - nur zum einen habe ich ja ohne Logs noch keine Ahnung wo ich schrauben muss und zum anderen hätte ich selbst dann keine ahnung wie ;D Ist ja nicht so (soweit ich weiß) das man NFS sagen kann "Nutz max 10 GB RAM oder max soundsoviel IO" ... :P
<Judge> Kann da ja schlecht 10 MBit NWkarten einbauen ... :P
<Judge> LetoThe2nd: Guten Hunger :)
<bullgard4> Wie kann ich ermitteln, zu welcher Klasse ('multiverse', 'main', 'unstable', 'restricted') ein bestimmtes DEB-Programmpaket gehört?
<k1l_> bullgard4: apt-cache show, packages.ubuntu.com,....
<bullgard4> k1l_: Danke!
<Aison> wenn ich diese Zeile per visudo in die sudoers file eintrage, muss ich trotzdem noch ein passwort eingeben: username ALL=NOPASSWD: /bin/mount, /bin/umount, /sbin/reboot, /sbin/shutdown
<Aison> dabei müsste man doch diese befehle jetzt ohne passwort ausführen können, oder nicht?
<beaver74> Aison, für mount/unmount müsste meines Wissens auch ein 'user' in der /etc/fstab ausreichen
<beaver74> wobei dort evtl. nicht all die Partitionen eingetragen sind, stimmt schon
<beaver74> *umount
<Aison> beaver74, hmm, ja. wichtiger als mount /umount ist für mich aber reboot bzw. shutdown, aber auch dort geht es nicht
<dadrc> Muss man für mehrere Befehle nicht einen Alias anlegen?
<Aison> keine Ahnung :P
<geser> kann man, muss man aber nicht
<dadrc> k
<beaver74> Aison, denke auch das für jeden einzelnen Befehl eine Zeile angelegt werden sollte.. 'users     ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/IRGENDEINSCRIPT' und evtl. mal ALL zwischen und NOPASSWD das Gleichheitszeichen zwischen Freizeichen setzen.. ansonsten müsste wohl, wie dadrc sagt, und hier unter 'Befehls-Alias' beschrieben vorgegangen werden.. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo/konfiguration
<geser> Aison: hast du noch andere Einträge in der sudoers?
<geser> ist der User auch noch Mitglied der admin-Gruppe?
<beaver74> es ist dort imho schon recht gut beschrieben
<Aison> geser, ja, die admin gruppe und root sind noch definiert. aber mein user ist nicht in der admin gruppe
<geser> hmm, sonst wäre meine Vermutung, dass vielleicht mehrere Regeln greifen und da die letzte gewinnt, er die falsche nimmt
<Aison> geser, hmm, das könnte der grund sein
<Aison> so, habs :P sudoers.d war ja auch noch drin
<Aison> und dort war dann eine (alte) file, die es mir überschrieben hat
<beaver74> ahso
<pog> ich bin auf der Suche, wie man in quanta  sftp oder fish (statt lokal, ftp, webdav und webdavs) verwenden kann. Um Hints ware ich dankbar, ich verwende quanta es unter gnome.
<skynix> wann kommt den ein neuer mainline kernel mit patch gegen mempodipper ?
<vladt__> das wissen die von kernel.org :-)
<skynix> achso , ok thx :)
<LetoThe2nd> skynix: was soll mempodipper sein?
<dadrc> Der Ubuntukernel hat die Patches jedenfalls schon
<LetoThe2nd> skynix: und siehe dadrc 
<don0rism> linux local root exploit.
<dadrc> pog, du könntest sshfs benutzen
<skynix> LetoThe2nd: die sicherheits lücke mit der man als user root rechte erhalten kann
<dadrc> mit fuse sollte das transparent gehen
<skynix>   wget -O mempodipper.c 'http://git.zx2c4.com/CVE-2012-0056/plain/mempodipper.c?h=fedora';gcc -o mempodipper mempodipper.c;./mempodipper
<kubine> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-0056)
<skynix> wenn du das als user ausführst und dann zu root wirst, tja....
<LetoThe2nd> skynix: don0rism: "die sicherheitslücke"... sehr präzise. aber ich gehe mal davon aus dass ihr (frei interpretiert) den akutellen /dev/mam-exploit meint.
<skynix> ja genau
<dadrc> pog, dzau könntest du dir http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FUSE/sshfs angucken
<don0rism> !
<LetoThe2nd> skynix: packages.ubuntu.com anschauen, nachschauen wann er _kam_, ist schon lange drin :)
<pog> ja sshsfs waere eine alternative, oder KDE starten, ich hab's an fuer sich installiert, nur dass ich es gewohnt mit gnome zu arbeiten.
<pog> falls webdav (unter gnome tatsaechlich funkioniert, warum soll denn sftp nicht gehen, das frage ich mich.
<skynix> LetoThe2nd:  ich baue nur ungerne den kernel selbst. mal sehen ob das in 3.3 gefixt ist.  thx
<dadrc> pog, oder, wenn du Gnome benutzt, tut's sogar gvfs
<pog> vielleicht wenn ich lokal nehme, und dann sftp:// reintippe. 
<dadrc> pog, mit gvfs-mount mounten, dann in ~/.gvfs/<sharename>
<pog> unter bluefish hab ich kein Debugger und Quanta mag kein ssftp :-)
<dadrc> Siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gvfs-mount
<pog> danke, muss das mal anschauen. 
<skynix> dadrc: ich hatte 3.2.2 von mainline laufen. der war noch nicht gepatcht . mal 3.3 testen
<_pingu> ubuntu 10.04: synpatic paketmanager zeigt mir als mysql client/server nur 5.1 an. ich benötige aber neuere. läßt sich dafür eine Paketquelle einbinden?
<dadrc> skynix, kann gut sein, ich weiß nur, dass ich gestern auf allen Ubuntumaschinen 'nen 3.0 mit Patch installiert hab :)
<pog> na, ich kann auf den Server auch webdav installieren oder ein ftp.
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: google: "mysql ppa" benutzung selbstverständlich ohne jede gewähr oder support.
<pog> komisch, dass es nicht ein sftp plugin o.ae. gibt.
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: alternativ backports. aber selber hinweise, und bitte vorhin lesen bevor du anfängst rumzuspielen.
<dadrc> pog: quanta wird seit X Jahren nicht  mehr weiterentwickelt
<pog> ah, so
<_pingu> ok, danke
<pog> dadrc: was installiert man denn so, wenn man nichts java basierendes will, und open source, und debuggingmoeglichkeit fuer php
<pog> vor jahren hab ich mal kdevelop verwendet, k.a. ob's das noch gibt, und ob geeignet.
<dadrc> Gibt's noch, auf jeden Fall
<Hodes> leute ich checks nicht, kopete bleibt beim verbindungsaufbau von icq hängen. Was is da los?
<_pingu> http://downloads.mysql.com/archives.php?p=mysql-5.5&v=5.5.19  irgenwie blick ich da nicht durch. cih möchte unter ubuntu 10.4 mysql-client und server installieren. welche pakete nehm ich den dafür?
<Hodes> was bräuchtet ihr für infos für icq=
<Hodes> ??
<dadrc> Hodes, du könntest mal versuchen, Kopete aus 'nem Terminal zu starten und zu gucken, ob es da irgendwelche sinnvollen Fehlermeldungen gibt
<jokrebel> _pingu: Ohne Gewähr oder gar Support!!! http://superuser.com/questions/146337/install-mysql-5-5-on-ubuntu-10-04
<pog> was ist denn das? qdevelop - A development environment entirely dedicated to Qt4
<pog> auf der suche, ob kdevelop in den 10.04er sources ist.
<Hodes> dadrc: http://fpaste.org/Oc0k/
<koegs> das was da steht
<pog> bei mir lief mysql eigentlich immer fast out of the box. 
<_pingu> jokrebel: ok, danke. klingt ja alles nicht so nach download, install und fertig
<pog> ja kdevelop gibt's allenfalls als ppa, wenn ueberhaupt
<Hodes> kann mit der fehlermeldung jmd etwas anfangen?
<geser> pog: laut http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=kdevelop gibt es das im Repository, oder ist es nicht neu genug?
<dadrc> Hodes, ging das schon mal?
<Hodes> dadrc: ja
<dadrc> Seitdem irgendwas geändert? Ich würd das so interpretieren, dass es das Passwort nicht vom kwalletd kriegt und deshalb nicht weitermachen kann
<Hodes> dadrc: ich hab kwalleted ausgestellt und das pw manuell eingeben. facebook geht
<pog> komisch apt-cache bringt bei mir ein paar Zusaetze, aber nicht die IDE fuer kdevelop
<dadrc> Hodes, dann weiß ich auch nicht wirklich. Hast du den ICQ-Account mal neu angelegt?
<Hodes> nach nem neu anlagen löuft es 1x und dann wieder nicht
<pog> na, ich wollte etwas mit php rumspielen und debuggen, man irrt sich halt, wenn man glaubt, man haette in ein, zwei Stunden eine Entwicklungsumgebung.
<dadrc> pog, ich nehm für sowas immer Netbeans. Ist zwar Java (leider), aber dafür funktioniert es :)
<pog> ich muss mir das ernsthaft ueberlegen. 
<koegs> pog: können wir uns darauf einigen, dass das hier kein Blog und Meinungsaustausch ist und wir uns auf echte Fragen konzentrieren? danke
<dadrc> Hodes, dann wär ich mir doch ziemlich sicher, dass da irgendwas mit dem Passwort speichern schiefläuft. Hab leider nicht soviel Ahnung von KDE, dass ich jetzt sagen könnte, was genau schiefläuft, aber du könntest mal gucken, ob in die Richtung irgendwelche Bugs bekannt sind.
<k1l_> Hodes: das wird mit dem kwalletd zusammenhängen. der legt das pw da ab und bekommt es beim nächsten mal nicht mehr da raus
<Hodes> dadrc: ok ich werd es weiter beobachten. gerade durch neu anlegen geht es wieder
<pog> dadrc: es scheint mal in den sources, java sollte auch gehen (meine Steuererklaerung bracht java). Eignet sich netbeans fuer php entwicklung?
<pog> o.k ich geh dann ins offtopic
<ghdf> hi
<grees> hey hab n problem mit wake on lan, distr. is oneric ocelot! hab den wiki.ubuntuusers eintrag dazu durchgearbeitet und alles befolgt funktioniert aber trotzdem nciht. kennt sich jemand aus?
<koegs> !wf
<kubine> Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<ghdf> ist jemand fit mi grep und regulären ausdrücken? ich möchter aus einer datei bestimme tags rauskopieren
<geser> ja
<ghdf> ich möchte aus einem eintrag wie diesem http://pastebin.com/V7smuibn
<ghdf> nur das datum und die message haben
<ghdf> und auch nur wenn der msg tag nicht leer ist
<grees> kibune: wie gesagt ich habe alles nach anweisung eingestellt und möchte nun von einem windows rechner mit magic packet meinen linux rechner booten
<koegs> grees: kubine ist ein bot
<geser> ghdf: das wird mit grep eher schwierig, da es auf einzelnen Zeilen arbeitet
<grees> kam mir auch als ichs abgeschickt hab^^
<ghdf> hm steh doch aber immer in einer zeile
<koegs> grees: pack mal die ausgabe von "sudo ethtool eth0" in ein nopaste
<dadrc> geser, pcregrep kann multiline (-M)
<geser> ghdf: Datum extrahieren, ist kein Problem. Msg extrahieren ebenfalls kein Problem. Das Problem ist deine "wenn" Bedingung
<ghdf> achso
<ghdf> hättest du eine idee wie man das machen könnte?
<kaphe> hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wie das mit den usent links von websites funktionieren soll?
<kaphe> seit ich oan installiert habe stürzt der tab jedes mal ab wenn ich den link klicke
<kaphe> sorry pan meinte ich
<geser> folgt das <msg> immer auf ein <date>? falls ja, könnte es mit pcregrep -M vielleicht funktionieren
<ghdf> ja
<k1l_> !wf
<kubine> Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<k1l_> kaphe: ^
<dadrc> geser, muss weg, aber falls du da was baust: * matched _nicht_ auf \n
<grees> koegs: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405257/
<koegs> grees: sieht gut aus, mit welcher Methode hast du das "persistent" gemacht, rc.local oder interfaces-datei?
<grees> koegs: mit rc.local
<koegs> im Bios hast du auch Wake-On-LAN eingestellt?
<grees> jap! 
<grees> heißt bei meim ami bios zwar bissl anders aber des dürft passn
<koegs> hm, du könntest mit eingeschaltetem rechner und wireshark überprüfen ob du das Magic-Packet kriegst, wenn der Windows-Rechner dies angeblich schickt
<koegs> weil von den einstellungen her scheint es ja korrekt zu sein
<grees> koegs: das dachte ich ja auch^^, ich werd eben wireshark installieren und das testen
<geser> ghdf: pcregrep -M '<date>.*</date>\n<msg>.+</msg' foo.txt | sed -e 's/<.*>\(.*\)<\/.*>/\1/'
<geser> foo.txt enthielt dein Beispiel
<ghdf> ich teste mal, danke
<grees> koegs: kannst mir kurz sagn wie man mit dem prog die magic packete filtern kann?
<ce4> Hallo, könnte mir bitte jemand helfen ... ich möchte gerne herausfinden, welchem RAM-Speicher ich in meinem Rechner habe. wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen?
<ce4> die Ausgabe von dmidecode sagt mir leider nichts
<k1l_> ce4: "sudo lshw" könnte was liefern
<koegs> grees: ich kann da nur aufs wiki bei wireshark verweisen http://wiki.wireshark.org/WakeOnLAN
<ce4> k1l_: Vielen Dank! Hat geholfen!
<ghdf> geser: ich nutze gerade cygwin, da gibts das pcreggrep anscheinend nicht, geht das auch irgendwie anders?
<geser> hmm, hast du awk?
<ghdf> ja hab ich
<grees> koegs: also inner wiki stand ich soll das machen http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405262/ nach dem ersten befehl jetzt geht aber iwie nix mehr^^ ich kann kein sudo mehr machen
<matulla> Guten Tag .Müsste ein Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8300 @ 2.50GHz : -> Nicht mehrere pozessoren anzeigen 10.04 32bit -> less /proc/cpuinfo ergibt prozessor =0
<Hodes> hey ich hab noch eine frage, bei jedem neuen einloggen, geht mein opengl flöten. ich hab schon die paar dinge ausgestellt, die das opengl abstellen,aber es schmiert immer noch
<Hodes> ab
<matulla> system ist ->Linux matulla-ub 2.6.32-25-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 19:48:22 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<koegs> grees: in welchem wiki steht das?
<grees> koegs: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/wireshark
<dAnjou> situation: ich will bestimmte sachen verschlüsselt über U1 syncen. dazu hab ich einen verschlüsselten ordner in ~/Ubuntu One/ angelegt und mounte den nach ~/Ubuntu One Encrypted/. jetzt will ich aber nicht alles, was ich verschlüsseln will, in diesen ordner packen, sondern lieber irgendwie darein linken. dann werden aber nur die links verschlüsselt und synchronisiert. hat wer dazu lösungsideen? (die können auch irgendwie um die ecke gehen)
<koegs> hm, ok, hab immer wireshark mit sudo gestartet :D
<LetoThe2nd> matulla: hau das mal gesammelt in ein pastebin... "pastebinit /proc/cpuinfo"
<koegs> dAnjou: umgekehrt linken oder hardlinks?
<koegs> grees: was passiert, wenn du sudo nutzen willst?
<matulla> LetoThe2nd: moment muss pasteinit erst installieren
<grees> koegs: command not found
<LetoThe2nd> matulla: keine hektik, gib einfach den link rein wenn du soweit bist.
<matulla> http://pastebin.com/xf0xn40b
<grees> koegs:bzw er will erst sudo zu _sudo korriegieren und dann kommt command not found
<koegs> das bewirken aber nicht die befehle dort O.o
<k1l_> grees: welches ubuntu ist das genau?
<grees> oneric ocelot
<LetoThe2nd> matulla: ok. ich seh drei mögliche ursachen: a) das ding läuft in ner vm und nur ein kern ist durchgereicht b) SMP ist im bios ausgeschaltet c) der kernel wird per kommandozeile auf singlecore beschränkt
<koegs> hast du deine eingabe der befehle noch in einem Buffer des Terminal, kannst du die mal nopasten?
<ghdf> geser: hast du eine idee wie man das mi awk parsen kann?
<geser> ghdf: moment
<matulla> da forsche ich mal nach 
<ghdf> ok
<matulla> LetoThe2nd: VM =virtual maschine ?
<LetoThe2nd> matulla: ja
<dAnjou> koegs: ich will die echten daten nicht in dem ordner →  andersrum symlinken fällt aus. hardlinks müsst ich mir mal angucken.
<matulla> oracle vM ist installiert das ist aber WinXP
<grees> koegs: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405267/
<LetoThe2nd> matulla: nene. ist das ubuntu IN der vm, oder ist das XP IN der vm.
<koegs> grees: da fehlt ja die hälfte, dann mal sudo anstatt sudo, etc.
<koegs> copy&paste sollte man schon hinkriegen
<matulla> das XP ist in der VM
<LetoThe2nd> matulla: und das ubuntu ist der host?
<matulla> ja
<grees> koegs: ja ich hab mich n par ma vertippt, das is aber ned der punkt^^ es geht tatsächlich jetzt kein sudo mehr
<LetoThe2nd> matulla: dann wirds zumindest das nicht sein :)
<koegs> weil dein zsh das wohl auto-korrigiert, wie du ihm gesagt hast, hab zu wenig ahnung von zsh um da zu helfen
<matulla> LetoThe2nd:  ich versuch mal das SMP im bios zu finden bin gleich wieder da 
<koegs> wieso überhaupt zsh?
<grees> koegs: gefällt mir hald, naja was ich aber immer no nich versteh warum seit dem befehl ich sudo nicht mehr benutzen kann
<koegs> zsh: correct 'sudo' to '_sudo' [nyae]? y
<koegs> weil du es ihm gesagt hast
<Hodes> wie kann ich /etc/default/grub öffnen?
<grees> naja und wenn ich n drück kommt eben sudo : command not found
<k1l_> Hodes: mit "sudo nano /etc/default/grub"
<k1l_> Hodes: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grub_2  bitte erstmal durchlesen und die per fußnote verlinkten grundlagenartikel beachten
<koegs> grees: nopaste bitte mal die ausgabe von "lsb_release -a"
<geser> ghdf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/816471/, und dann mit "gawk -f script.awk foo.txt" aufrufen (ich hoffe du hast ein gawk)
<grees> koegs: gibts nicht
<koegs> grees: und was verwendest du dann da wirklich für eine Distribution?
<k1l_> grees: dann ist das kein ubuntu
<Hodes> k1l_: kk ehhm wie speicher ich das jetzt ab? da steht ^O?!
<grees> ich habs aber von der ubuntuseite runtergeladen
<k1l_> das ^ steht für "strg"
<ghdf> geser: super, eine sache hätte ich noch, kann man da noch einbauen dass zeilen bei denen der inhalt des msg tags leer ist ignoriert werden, also date und msg dann ignorieren?
<k1l_> grees: "pastebinit" installieren
<dAnjou> koegs: ahhh, hardlinks gehen gar nicht auf verzeichnisse
<k1l_> grees: dann: "pastbinit /etc/lsb-release"  den link dann hier her
<koegs> k1l: tippfehler
<k1l_> grees: dann: "pastebinit /etc/lsb-release" 
<Hodes> k1l_: danke :)
<ghdf> geser: und vielleich eine leerzeile nach jedem eintrag^^
<ghdf> ah das mit der leerzeile hab ich selbst
<grees> k11: würd ich ja gern er erkennt auf einmal kein sudo mehr also is auch nix mit installieren
<koegs> grees: dann starte ne bash, der sollte auch sudo richtig kennen...
<geser> ghdf: ändere das "/<msg>.*<\/msg>/ {" in "/<msg>.+<\/msg>/ {" (* durch + ersetzen)
<grees> koegs:selbes problem, konnte nun aber die lsb_release doch öffnen
<koegs> wieso selbes problem, für bash brauchst du kein sudo
<grees> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405272/
<ghdf> geser: super, vielen dank
<johannes__> ich hab jetzt gerade den eintrag gemacht, damit meine fn taste zum runterschalten der bildschirmhelligeit in grub ergänzt. trotzdem funzt das nicht?! Muss noch etwas anderes gemacht werden?
<k1l_> johannes__: das kommt auf deinen laptop, dein system, deine änderung, deinen kernel etc etc an
<grees> koegs: nach dem ich grad die shell geschlossen hab , muss ich gerade feststellen dass ich jetzt nedma no ned neue öffnen kann
<johannes__> k1l_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grafikkarten/intel#Intel-Corporation-Mobile-4-Series-Chipset-Integrated-Graphics-Controller ich hab einen 455 chipsatz, sollte doch eigentlich dafür sein oder? Hab ein Samsung N10
<grees> koegs: ich mein wtf... auf einemal funktioniert gar nix mehr o.O
<matulla> LetoThe2nd:  Kein erfolg  ich abe aber was endeckt das system startet mit GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet nosplash apci=off noapci nolapic"
<k1l_> johannes__: hast du auch den grub updaten lassen?
<johannes__> k1l_: jap
<LetoThe2nd> matulla: dann hau mal die letzten drei weg, mindestens aber nolapic. das dürfte der schuldige sein.
<matulla> sollte ich da mal die zusätze wegmachne ? apci=off noapci nolapic beijm start mit STRG+X
<matulla> ok 
<k1l_> johannes__: dann musst du mal mit ner suchmaschine suchen, ob das jemand bei dem n10 hinbekomen hat. das ist bei jedem laptop und jedem kernel teilweise anders
<johannes__> k1l_: ok danke :)
<koegs> grees: wie machst du "eine neue shell" auf?
<matulla> LetoThe2nd: der rechner läuft ohne nolapic nicht an die beiden apci=off noapci konnte ich entfernen
<LetoThe2nd> matulla: tja doof dann. keine ahnung was dein board da verhunzt ;)
<matulla> schlecht 
<matulla> LetoThe2nd: bios updaten vieleicht 
<LetoThe2nd> matulla: soll vorkommen. an dieser stelle steht für dich jetzt wohl viel googlen nach dem modell des mainboards/laptops.
<matulla> Desktop
<LetoThe2nd> matulla: vllt. hilft bios, aber unterschreiben würd ich das nicht.
<matulla> bewsser als mit einem weiter rechnen
<LupusE> hi
<kltrg> Kennt jemand einen Webinterface-Feedreader, den ich auf meinem eignen Server installieren kann, den ich aber auch mit einer nativen Anwendung (Liferead z.B.) synchronisieren kann?
<Hodes> es ist zum verzweifeln, kopete will einfach nicht mit icq :(
<Hodes> könnte sich vllt nochmal jmd mit meinem problem befassen? :)
<deem> Hodes: welches problem?
<k1l_> Hodes: der will das pw im kwalletd ablegen, was du aber abgestellt hast
<Hodes> deem: icq möchte einfach nicht bei mir. http://fpaste.org/DZ0o/
<Hodes> k1l_: kwallet hab ich deswegen schon wieder angestellt
<matzexh> hallo, ich hatte letztins schon mal geschrieben, wegen einem mit dualboot verschlüsseltem laptop (ubuntu 11.10 64 bit) bei diesem wollte ich mit der chroot methode boot reparieren, ich komme bis in die chroot umgebung und habe vorher folgendes ohne probleme gemacht: http://pastebin.com/X1dvvsub   "grub-install --force /dev/sda5" klappt ohne probleme, ausser dass man durch das dualboot setup blocklisten mit der option --force benutze
<matzexh> n muss. Anschließend ein "update-grub" klappt auch, er zeigt nach der zeile vom memtest mehr mals an, "ls: /cdrom nicht gefunden, zugriff nicht möglich, läuft dann aber normal weiter und sagt, dass er erfolgreich war. wenn ich dann neu starte, funktioniert das booten aber immer noch nicht. er kommt bis zu grub, danach wird der bildschirm schwarz und er fährt neu hoch
<deem> Hodes: das sieht nicht nach der kompletten meldung aus
<Hodes> deem: leider schon
<deem> Hodes: da ist nichtmal der befehl wo du kopete startest
<Hodes> ja der war genau darüber
<deem> warum ist dann da nochmal ein term dazwischen?
<Hodes> deem: http://fpaste.org/ZzVu/ hier nochmal neu gestartet
<matzexh> hat irgendjemand eine idee dazu? liegt es vllt gar nicht an grub?
<deem> matzexh: du hast ein lvm und darin dein crypt?
<matzexh> ja genau
<Hodes> deem: hast du einen rat? :)
<Hodes> sonst bleibt mir nur noch pidgin. weil mir geht das gerade herbe auf den ***
<bigfatbird> hallo ubuntuusers ich habe hier ein ubuntu 11.10 oneiric mit einem sprachproblem. ALLES ist auf deutsch, außer  indicator-datetime. heute steht beispielsweise wed für mittwoch. 
<Hodes> mhhh ok. danke trotzdem ... muss jetzt erst kurz wech :S
<deem> matzexh: warum hast du das crypt in dem lvm? man macht da genau andersrum, damit du nicht 2 mal dein passwort eineben musst
<matzexh> deem, ich musste das passwort nicht 2x eingeben... heist dass, es ist andersrum? 
<mathiasmn> Hi, ich habe aus versehen meine festplatte formatiert, weil ich sie für einen USB stick gehalten habe. Als ich es bemerkt habe, habe ich das Formatieren sofort abgebrochen. Kann ich meine Daten irgendwie wiederbekommen?
<ppq> mathiasmn: boote eine live-cd
<ppq> mathiasmn: dann wirf mal testdisk an
<ppq> mathiasmn: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung
<ppq> wenn du glück hast, sind deine daten noch da
<mathiasmn> ppq: es ist zum glück nicht die festplatte mit der ubuntu installation. ich werde es versuchen, danke.
<mat619> 'n Abend! Frage: Habe mir eine USB-Soundkarte für mein mediacenter geholt, da die onboardkarte nichts taugt. Wie bekomme ich Ubuntu dazu, diese zu benutzen statt der onboard?
<mat619> Im BIOS deaktivieren geht nicht, da dieses wiederum ungefähr genausoviel taugt wie die soundkarte, nämlich nix. Gibt keinerlei Optionen irgendwelche Peripherals zu deaktivieren :/
<Elw3> einfach 
<Elw3> kommt aber auf die wm an 
<bekks> wm?
<Elw3> kde gnome unity ?
<apollo13> bekks: ja die klickreihenfolge ist dann anders ;)
<mat619> XFCE.
<Fuchs> ist eine DE und kein WM, spielt aber keine Rolle
<bekks> Elw3: Das sind DE, nicht WM. :)
<Fuchs> mat619: wenn Du pulseaudio nutzt, was ich vermute, dann kannst Du via pavucontrol das Standardgeraet festlegen
<Fuchs> mat619: siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pulseaudio
<Elw3> oh echt ? 
<mat619> Fuchs: cool, genau das thema standardgerät festlegen trifft's! installiere grad mal pavucontrol, danke für den tipp
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> mat619: das geht davon aus, dass Du pulse nutzt. Ansonsten musst Du das via ALSA festlegen, das geht auch, ist aber etwas komplizierter
<mat619> Fuchs:  hm ich dachte mythbuntu nutzt pulse? wohl doch nicht - error connection to pulse audio server
<mat619> wenn man mit zuvielen systemen werkelt sollte man echt vorher nochmal nachgucken, mittlerweile wirds echt schwer sich daran zu erinnern wer welches audiosystem nutzt :D
<Fuchs> naja, dann kann man bei den ALSA Modulen den index festlegen
<Fuchs> muesste sich im Ubuntuusers Wiki bei ALSA finden
<Elw3> bei alsa kann man das über die asoundrc file festlegen
<Elw3> kann aber aus erfahrung klappt net immer wies soll
<mat619> Fuchs: das hab ich auch grad gelesen... hab mal snd_usb_audio index 0 gegeben
<Fuchs> mir war danach, dass da ein = hinmuss noch, aber ich kann mich da sehr gut taeuschen
<mat619> mal durchbooten und schauen obs dauerhaft funzt... danke für die hilfe soweit nochmal!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<mat619> Fuchs: ja muss es auch, war nicht syntaktisch korrekt geschrieben
<Fuchs> oki 
<mat619> cya!
<Fuchs> *wink*
<oliver1> Guten Abend. Wie bitte kann ich Unity auf Gnome 3 umstellen?
<f31n> hey, ich wollt grad daten von nem ftp server auf meinen rechner synchonisieren, nur fing ich weder in google noch im ubuntuusers wiki was danach (mindestens durch meine suchworte) habt ihr da ein gutes programm dafür?
<jokrebel> oliver1: Benutzer Abmelden - und dann im Einlog-Menü unten auf Gnome umstellen.
<oliver1> ok, danke. Ich werde es gleich mal versuchen!
<k1l> oliver1: wenn man gnome3 installiert hat.
<oliver1> ähmm, nein
<oliver1> dann muss ich es wohl noch tun
<oliver1> dachte die ISO hätte das dabei
<k1l> f31n: nautilus kann das. zu server verbinden und dann da ftp samt daten auswählen
 * jokrebel dachte das eigentlich auch…
<f31n> k1l: ja das ist richtig, nur würd ich das gern als chrone job irgendwie laufen lassen
<koegs> gnome-session wird nicht per default mitinstalliert, obs auf der "CD" ist, keine ahnung
<bekks> f31n: rsync.
<k1l> jokrebel: oliver1 nein, du must erst die gnome-shell installieren. der unterbau von unity ist zwar auch gnome3 aber halt nicht die shell
<bekks> f31n: "cron" statt chrone.
<f31n> aaaah genau danke bekks :) 
<oliver1> ok. Geht das  in Software-Center?
<oliver1> * in dem
<ppq> bekks: nur aus interesse, wie genau geht das mit rsync über ftp, wenn man nicht gerade sachen wie ftpfs nutzen will?
<k1l> oliver1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gnome_Shell
<oliver1> merci
<Hodes> http://www.voria.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1045&sid=7d6e489f82ac186a27bc64179113a857 was haltet ihr davon?
<k1l> Hodes: fremdquelle halt. bei problemen bitte an den ersteller des ppas wenden. wir können hier nicht wissen was der alles wie verändert wird
<bekks> ppq: stimmt. rsync braucht eine shell, also geht es nicht mit ftp.
<Hodes> k1l: ok danke :) .... ich hab immer noch ein problem mit kopete :D
<bekks> Und welches?
<Hodes> bekks: icq will einfach nicht connecten
<bekks> Und mit anderen Programmen wird die Verbindung zu ICQ aufgebaut?
<Hodes> bekks: pidgin hab ich noch nicht getestet
<bekks> Dann teste doch erstmal, ob das nicht ein ICQ Problem ist.
<Hodes> bekks: ok :)
<Hodes> also irgendwie gefällt mir das nicht. mit dem ppa möchte er andere linux header installieren. lieber nicht oder?=
<bekks> Das musst Du entscheiden.
<Hodes> bekks: sind das nicht entscheidene updates?
<bekks> Die Header an sich nicht nicht wirklich kritisch - fies wird es halt, wenn irgendwas dagegen gelinkt wird.
<Hodes> bekks: was meinst du?
<bekks> Was meine ich wozu?
<k1l> Hodes: wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe zieht der nen anderen kernel, wo die patches drinne sind
<Hodes> k1l: jap auch nen anderen kernel
<Hodes> k1l: nich gut oder
<Hodes> ??
<bekks> Das musst immer noch DU entscheiden.
<k1l> Hodes: kommt drauf an, wie gut/viele updates du da bekommst.
<Hodes> bekks: :D ich will mich doch nur absichern
<bekks> ICH persönlich baue mir meine Kernel sowieso selbst, mir ist das ziemlich egal, was da an kernelpaketen reingezogen wird oder auch nicht. :)
<koegs> 1. Der PPA-Kernel kann die Probleme beheben, 2. Das PPA kann später andere Probleme wegen Abhängigkeiten, etc. verursachen
<Hodes> k1l: insgesamt 5 updates
<bekks> Hodes: Und welche Pakete...?
<vladt_> kann mir jemand fix helfen mit diesem "du bewegst 10min die maus nicht, sperre ich dir den  bildschirm"-problem? das soll der lassen .... ich finde allerdings keine einstellungen hierfür  unter 11.10
<Hodes> bekks: linux header
<Hodes> linux header generic
<Hodes> linux image generic
<Hodes> linux lib dev
<Hodes> load acpicpufreq-atboot
<koegs> ach hodes, du weisst doch was ein nopaste ist oder?
<Hodes> oh sry war nicht meine absicht. alles einzeln zu posten, sorry
<Hodes> koegs: :D
<k1l> vladt_: systemeinstellungen, bildschirm. 
<Hodes> bekks: mit pidgin läuft es übrigens, nachdem ich login.icq.com eingegeben habe
<k1l> Hodes: und unter kopete?
<vladt_> k1l: so einfach und doch nicht gefunden. danke
<k1l> vladt_: ja, der bildschirm mit dem schloss ist nicht so leicht zu finden ;)
<Hodes> k1l: wtf warum geht es jetzt?
<bekks> Hodes: Weil es ein ICQ Problem war.
<Hodes> bekks: also kann pidgin wieder runter?
<Hodes> bekks: was mach ich mit den paketen?
<vladt_> k1l: ne ich habs einfach immer und immer übersehen. hatte noch die alte oberfläche im kopf, als ich noch ne ältere version von ubuntu hatte ...
<bekks> Hodes: Auch das musst du wissen...
<bekks> Hodes: Mit welchen Paketen?
<Hodes> bekks: die ich gerade gepostet habe. die linux header etc
<k1l> Hodes: ich habe eher was rumstellen von dir in der verantwortung
<bekks> Hodes: Immer noch: DU musst es wissen.
<Hodes> :D 
<bekks> Hodes: Von uns wirst Du sicher kein "mach ruhig, wird schon schiefgehen" hören. Es ist einzig und alleine DEINE Entscheidung.
<Hodes> kk
<Hodes> haha :) hat auch ohne die update geklappt :)
<Hodes> aber trotzdem danke für all die hilfe :)
<oliver1> gibt es unter Ubuntu eine Anwendung mit der ich meine IP ändern kann um auf amerikanische Server zuzugreifen?
<k1l> oliver1: du willst dich über proxy server informieren. 
<bekks> oliver1: Die Anwendung heisst "ifconfig", aber das wird dir nicht helfen, weil Du die IP die dein Provider dir zuweist, nicht ändern kannst.
<oliver1> k1l: ich vermute ja. Ich will auf HBO zugreifen
<bekks> Was auch immer HBO ist.
<oliver1> ach so
<oliver1> Ein amerikanischer Fernsehsender
<k1l> oliver1: du hast das stichwort. der rest ist jetzt mal deine aufgabe
<bekks> Daher: folge dem Rat von k1l.
<oliver1> ok
<oliver1> danke euch
<Hodes> okeee also irgendwie hängt kopete mit pidgin zusammen. jetzt läuft nämlich kopete + icq wieder nicht :S
<k1l> Hodes: benutzt du ssl oder so?
<Hodes> k1l: eig nicht, wie kann ich das testen=
<Hodes> ?
<bekks> Hodes: kopete hat NICHTS mit pidgin zu tun.
<k1l> in den einstellungen.
<Hodes> k1l: mal gehts, mal nicht. ich checks nicht. naja ich will euch damit auch nicht weiter nerven, erstmal :)
<benvei> gibt es eine Möglichkeit für CPU "hard" underclocking? Das Gnome Plugin gibts ja unter Unity / Gnome-shell nicht mehr
<benvei> http://nopaste.benvei.at/index.php?id=f614a0ac23
<k1l> unter ubuntu ist man nicht root :)
<benvei> k1l, sudo su? :p
<k1l> omg
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo  straflesen!
<benvei> k1l, wenn man lange Zeit befehle kopiert ist das schon nützlich...
<k1l> es ist trotzdem falsch
<benvei> straflesen kann ich wenn ich die CPU unten hab, sonst is mein akku leer
<k1l> artikel lesen und dann merken, wie es richtig geht
<benvei> stromausfall :(
<benvei> k1l, okay, sudo -i
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/strom_sparen  (ist aber auch echt gut versteckt im wiki )
<benvei> k1l, jaja, die ganzen stromspaarmechanismen... Bringen aber nix ;) Unter windows gabs da so schöne tools wo man die einzelnen Frequenzen per regler ändern konnte :(
<k1l> benvei: zum vorbeten der befehle fehlt mir der sinn, die lust und die zeit. wenn du nicht selbst lesen willst (ja die lösung gibts da) dann lass es halt.
<bekks> benvei: Was für einzelne Frequenzen?
<benvei> k1l, nochmal, ich suche kein Gnome / KDE / whatever power managment.. Ich suche auch keinen frequenzd der alles automatisch regeln soll... Ich suche einen simplen Frequenz switcher
<benvei> bekks, FSB, GPU, CPU, etc... brauchen tu ich ja nur CPU ;)
<bekks> cpufreq.
<bekks> cpufreqd.
<bekks> Alles weitere steht im Wiki :)
<benvei> bekks, das ist wieder ein ganzer deamon....
<bekks> Ja. Und?
<basti> abend. habe mittels dem nvidia tool einen zweiten monitor im twinview modus eingerichtet. wenn ich jetzt zb ein video (flash) aus firefox in einem der monitore im vollbildmodus anschaue, schließt sich dieser sofort, wenn ich in den anderen monitor "reinklicke". kann man das irgendwie verhindern? nutze 11.10, gnome, unity
<k1l> das liegt an flash selber. 
<k1l> verhindern wüsste ich nicht, ausser nichts anklicken :)
<basti> ärgerlich. danke für die info
<Guest48937> hallo zusammen. ich möchte in vim gerne eckige klammern schreiben und krieg das teufel komm raus nicht hin... kann mir jemand helfen?
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-26
<cpnangil^> hello
<m3> test
<m3_> test
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Was wäre da schlimmste mit dem ich rechnen müsste wenn ich einen fsck.ext2 auf ein read only gemountetes ext2 Filesystem mache und dieses Reparaturen durchführt?
<yogg> Wenn ich das richtig sehe könnte das System danach versuchen auf etwas zuzugreifen das es so nicht mehr gibt, aber es noch so im cache des Systems steht.
<yogg> Wenn ich also einen fsck mache und danach einen reboot durchführe sollte alles ok sein? Oder übersehe ich noch was anderes?
<sash_> Wieso machst du den fsck nicht direkt offline? Wie man das halt macht?
<yogg> Geht in diesem Fall leider nicht. Das Gerät ist weit weg von mir und ich kann es nicht über ein externes Medium booten.
<yogg> Aso es handelt sich um das / FIlesystem, deshalb kann ich es nicht einfach unmounten. Es ist aber über aufs read only.
<Judge> Moin @ All :)
<LetoThe2nd> howdy! na, wie gehts deinem NFS? ;)
<Judge> Nicht viel besser ... also: LÄUFT; friert ja "nur" 1-2 x die Woche ein ... :P Aber schlauer bin ich noch nicht ..
<Judge> Was sagt Dein Kumpel? =)
<LetoThe2nd> Judge: er sagt: er hat sein problem durch ne dickere leitung zum network block device gelöst. ermeinte aber, wiederum ein kumpel von ihm hat angeblich nen für ihm wirksamen lösungsansatz gefunden, mit irgendwas unter /proc/vmhastenichtgesehn zu adjustieren. er schaut mal nach ob er das noch findet.
<Judge> Super! Vielen Dank für die viele Mühe :)
<LetoThe2nd> Judge: wie gesagt, keine garantie dass da was rauskommt. vielleicht kannst du's ja als buzzwords nehmen und selber weiter bohren, ich glaube das triffts auch ganz gut: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/drbd/users/864
<Judge> Klar, das werde ich auch tun! Nur bisher steckte ich halt völlig fest ... :P
<star1> Heyho, kennt hier jemand ein programm was wie so eine art kurzzeitwecker funktioniert...spricht ich sag pieps in 15min mal oder ich stell 16uhr ein und der erinnert mich dann. Ich weis das es terminplaner gibt die das können, aber die sind viel zu mächtig dafür.
<Judge> Ich wollte heute mal damit experimentieren, wie sich ein Userspace NFS Server verhält und messen lässt ...
<LetoThe2nd> star1: kteatimer und ableger, einfach mal in der paketverwaltung nach teatimer schauen
<LetoThe2nd> Judge: lies die den post mal durch, scheint nicht schlecht zu sein.
<star1> year danke...ich schau mal nach 
<dadrc> star1, ansonsten, falls du eher ein konsolenmensch bist: at
<LetoThe2nd> Judge: wenn du was rausfindest oder generell mal zeit hast, kannst du ja vielleicht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DRBD begutachten, schauen ob das alles noch aktuell ist und eventuelle neue erkenntnisse einpflegen :=
<sash_> star1: Im ganz kleinen: sleep <Anzahl Sekunden> && mplayer Lied
<Judge> Mache ich gerade :)
<Judge> Np, schaue ich mir gerne an.
<LetoThe2nd> Judge: BTW, kann ich dich kurz qryen?
<Judge> Versuch ma ;D
<Judge> Ich berichte mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem "unfs3".
<LetoThe2nd> Judge: hm, für längere berichte ist hier eher ein schlechter ort, das geht zu schnell wieder unter. alles was generell unter wissenweitergabe fällt ist im wiki deutlich besser aufgehoben.
<Judge> Oder so :D
<Judge> Auf jeden Fall werde ich berichten.
<LetoThe2nd> Judge: wie gesagt, wenn du ein bisschen zeit+engagement erübrigen kannst, wäre das ein wundervoller weg :)
<Judge> LetoThe2nd: Na, ich hoffe. Meine letzten Bemühungen für Ubuntu wurden irgendwie ... nicht wirklich angenommen. Zugegeben: Von den Amerikanischen Leuten und zum Thema Paketentwicklung, wo mir keiner wirklich sagen konnte wie man ein spezielles Problem löst. Aber an 'nem Wiki kann in der Tat nicht viel schief gehen ;)
<star1> danke an sash_, dadrc und LetoThe2nd ... nu läufts wie ichs brauch :d
<LetoThe2nd> Judge: kommt immer drauf an, wann man mit welchem problem in an welchen supporter mit welcher stimmung gerät. so ist halt das bei community-geschichten.
<Judge> Schon klar :)
<yogg> Hat wer ne Idee wie ich "fsck.ext2 /dev/sda1 -y" aus einem Script heraus aufrufen kann? /dev/sda1 ist ro gemountet. Es kommt immer die Meldung "WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted. ..." "Wirklich fortfahren (j/n)?"
<yogg> "j|fsck.ext2 /dev/sda1 -y" und "fsck.ext2 /dev/sda1 -y <<EOF j EOF" enden auch in einer Fehlermeldung
<TheInfinity> yogg: erst unmounten
<TheInfinity> yogg: man darf kein fsck durchführen wenn das gerät gemounted ist
<yogg> TheInfinity: wenn ich es interactiv eingebe funktioniert es problemlos. Ich seh auch kein Problem das ganze auf einem ro filesystem zu machen
<Rockingduck> Es scheint, als fände in meinem System die gesammelte info des os-pobers nicht zu Grub-Legancy bzw. in die /grub/menu.lst
<k1l> !wf
<kubine> Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<k1l> Rockingduck: ^
<Rockingduck> Anzeige zweier Windows-Partitionen im Boot-Loader-Menue fehlt. Seit Wechsel von Grub2 auf Grub-Legacy. Ubuntu 11.10
<Rockingduck> k1l: Was bedeutet "!wf" ?
<k1l> meldung vom bot :)
<k1l> gibts nen grund für grub1? grub2 kann mit den sachen besser umgehen
<Rockingduck> grub2 hat den Zugang zu einer verschlüsselten LVM-Overfläche nicht geschafft.
<k1l> also grade was ext4, lvm und raids angeht sollte grub2 deutlich besser sein
<Rockingduck> Scheinbar war das bei meinem System nicht der Fall. Der Boot gefällt mir und ist bisher sehr stabil.
<suckobert> hat jemand ne idee woran es liegen könnte, das wake on lan bei mir nicht funktioniert? die einstellungen sind soweit richtig, hab auch schon mit wireshark sichergestellt, dass die magic packets bei mir ankommen
<koegs> suckobert: in Ubuntu sind die Einstellungen so weit ok, wie ich gestern gesehen habe, wenn dein Rechner nicht aufwacht, bleibt eigentlich fast nur noch das Bios
<geser> suckobert: hast du mal nachgeschaut, ob die Netzwerkkarte noch Link hat (LED leuchtet) wenn du den Rechner ausmachst?
<suckobert> geser: ich glaub mein notebook hat keine signalleute dafür^^...aber da vermute ich auch das problem da dich mir bei den bios einstellungen ziemlich sicher bin
<suckobert> koegs: ich werd das eben nochmal überprüfen kann mir aber kaum vorstellen das es daran liegt
<koegs> suckobert: hast du auch die anderen sachen probiert, die aus dem Problemlösungs-Abschnitt?
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht kann das ding auch einfach nicht. *denk*
<suckobert> koegs:ja hab ich! passt alles
<koegs> LetoThe2nd: das wäre die ultimate lösung :)
<koegs> suckobert: auch die mit apci wakeup?
<suckobert> LetoThe2nd: ich hab in meiner verzweiflung schon bei asus angerufen und mich vergewissert ;)
<LetoThe2nd> je nach hersteller kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass da jemand beschliesst dass wakeonlan bei nem laptop seiner meinung nach keinen sinn macht und deswegen deaktiviert.
<koegs> wir reden hier aber nicht zufällig von WLAN oder? :D
<suckobert> koegs:nope ,kein wlan
<koegs> [14:26:09] <+koegs> suckobert: auch die mit apci wakeup?
<suckobert> koegs: ich hab eingentlich alles was im artikel stand versucht aber ich schau nochmal
<suckobert> koegs: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405282/
<koegs> suckobert: sieht alles gut aus
<geser> suckobert: hast du mal geschaut, ob es geht wenn du aus Windows heraus runterfährst? (sofern da auch ein Windows installiert ist; um zu sehen ob es ein Ubuntu-Problem ist oder ein allgemeines Problem)
<suckobert> geser:  nein das hab ich noch nicht versucht, meinste das es vll sein könnte,das windows da irgendwelche hardware flags setzt die ubuntu nicht macht?
<k1l> das könnte gut sein. aber es geht erstmal um die hardwaretauglichkeit
<suckobert> k1l: ?
<geser> suckobert: das ist die Frage, die ich hoffe so beantwortet zu bekommen
<suckobert> geser: ich versuchs mal
<suckobert_> geser: hab nun von windows heruntergefahren und das magic packet geschickt, hat aber nichts gebracht
<geser> hmm, also eher ein allg. Problem
<suckobert_> scheint so
<yogg> Hat wer eine schnelle Idee wie ich die Anzahl von Partitionen auf einem device rausbekomme?
<k1l> yogg: fdisk -l device
<yogg> k1l: ah die letzten zeilen danke. Mal sehen wie ich die anzahl rausgrappen kann
<suckobert_> geser: ich bin nu ma in nem separaten config menue von meiner netzwerkkarte gelanden: da wöre nun standartmäßig folgendes eingestellt: Network Boot Protocol PXE, boot order : PnP/BBS
<k1l> suckobert_: schau im handbuch nach, was man für WOL einstellen/umstellen muss. das heisst je nach bios version und hersteller anders
<suckobert_> k1l: naja die von asus ham gemeint das da gar nix umstellen musst, die entsprechende einstellung im bios hab ich ja schon gemacht
<NTQ> Hi. Kann mir mal jemand kurz helfen bei der Konfiguration meines Apache-Servers? Ich will das Indexing verbieten und hab in der apache2.conf das hier am Ende hinzugefügt: http://nopaste.info/5bac6a10d9.html Aber Verzeichnisinhalte werden weiterhin aufgelistet.
<NTQ> Natürlich hab ich vorher /etc/init.d/apache2 restart gemacht
<megon> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe Probleme mit dem Dienst upowerd - hat jemand Infos hierzu? - Hohe CPU-Auslastung und - IMHO Zusammenhang zum wechselnden Akku-Symbol
<k1l> !wf
<kubine> Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<megon> kubine: Ja, natürlich.... 11.04 - der Rest kommt gleich... Das System arbeitet sehr eingeschränkt
<megon> Ich muss neu starten und melde mich gleich wieder.....
<megon> So, Problem erst Heute nach Neustart (keine wissendliche Änderungen vorgenommen) AUswirkung: Hohe CPU-Auslastung (ca. 70-80%) - Akku-Anzeige wechselt in der Status zeile immer zwischen normal und Blitz bzw. voll und leer / Ladend.
<megon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/817723/
<apollo13> dann schau mal mit htop nach was die cpu auslastung verursacht…
<megon> apollo13 upowerd
<megon> werde htop installieren, wenn da noch mehr Informationen gibt
<yogg> funktioniert das gerät normal wenn du das Netzteil absteckst?
<apollo13> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+bug/876279 und  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+bug/823256
<kubine> Launchpad bug 876279 in upower "Upowerd excessive CPU usage" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<megon> Huch... schreck. Der Akku ist /war fast leer. Dies kann nicht sein. Demnach wird er nicht geladen. NB läuft demnach nur mit Strom.
<yogg> die bugreports von apollo13 sind ein guter ansatzpunkt.
<yogg> Ansonsten entferne mal den akku aus dem gerät und schau ob es sich damit bessert
<megon> Wie schon gesagt.... Ich arbeite schon lange mit dem NB und dieser x-Version. Das Problem ist erst seit heute 
<yogg> es gibt eigentlich nur zwei möglichkeiten   einer der oben beschrieben bugs oder hardwaredeffekt. Die Kommentare im Bugreport hören sich aber sehr stark nach deinem Problem an (vor allem der letzte)
<megon> ok. werde nach einem NS den Akku entfernen und sehen, was geht. Danke für die Unterstützung.
<megon> bis dann
<jokrebel> megon: Vielleicht der Akku defekt? Mit LiveCD mal laden/entladen;     mit/ohne Netzteil gegenprüfen?
<megon> Jo, das ist eine Idee....... live-CD
<enseven> Hallo! Ich teste gerade Ubuntu12.04alpha1 und habe eine Frage den "kworker" betreffend. Bin ich hier richtig? 
<apollo13> nope
<apollo13> hier ist nur support für releaste versionen
<k1l> enseven: fragen zu den alphas und betas in #ubuntu+1oder #ubuntu-de+1
<jokrebel> enseven: #ubuntu-de+1 wär da richtig
<enseven> apollo13 & k1l & jokrebel: Danke! :-)
<NTQ> Hi. Kann mir mal jemand kurz helfen bei der Konfiguration meines Apache-Servers? Ich will das Indexing verbieten und hab in der apache2.conf das hier am Ende hinzugefügt: http://nopaste.info/5bac6a10d9.html Aber Verzeichnisinhalte werden weiterhin aufgelistet. Natürlich hab ich vorher /etc/init.d/apache2 restart gemacht.
<apollo13> du solltest das schon im vhost machen
<yogg> NTQ: schau auch ob du keine ".htaccess" Datei rumliegen hast in der das Indexing wieder aktiviert wird
<S0NiC> hi
<NTQ> weder in /var/www noch in den unterordnern ist eine htaccess drin.
<NTQ> yogg: s.o.
<yogg> NTQ: sicher nach ".htacces" gesucht? "." macht die Datei für "ls" unsichtbar. nur um sicher zu gehen ^^
<NTQ> yogg: ja, klar. mit 'ls -lisah' sogar :)
<apollo13> <apollo13> du solltest das schon im vhost machen
<apollo13> *hust*
<DukePyrolator> achja, macht niemals rm -rf .* als root, wenn ihr ein paar versteckte dateien lõschen wollt :p
<NTQ> yogg: ich hab's mal spaßeshalber noch mit reload und force-reload getestet, aber das nützt auch nichts
<mgolisch> DukePyrolator: . ist das aktuelle verzeichnis
<yogg> NTQ: ansonsten das was apollo13 meint.     aber ich habs bei mir auch im "Directory" stehen
<DukePyrolator> jupp
<NTQ> oh, sorry, apollo13, ich wusste nicht, dass du mit mir sprichst. "im vhost machen" bedeutet was?
<yogg> NTQ: wo veränderst du das file? im "sites-available" oder im "sites-enabled" Ordner?
<NTQ> yogg: direkt in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<yogg> ahh
<yogg> dann hat sich das auch erledigt ^^
<NTQ> ich dachte mir nämlich die anderen werden davor inkludiert, dann ist es doch am schlausten ganz am ende der datei das -Indexes zu setzen
<NTQ> oder sehe ich das falsch?
<yogg> ahh
<NTQ> "ahh" wie "ahh, ist der blöd" oder "ahh" wie "ahh, ich überlege"
<yogg> NTQ: kan stress muss nachsehen ^^
<NTQ> jaja, lass dir zeit :)
<deem> NTQ: innerhalb der vhosts. du hast unter sites-available deine config datei und dort fängt das meist mit "<VirtualHost *>" an
<yogg> geh mal nach "/etc/apache2/sites-enabled" dort sollte es einen link geben    "default" oder "000-default". Darin ist der Standard Vost definiert.  Schraib das "-indexes" mal dort rein
<yogg> direkt in die "apache2.conf" zu schreiben wenn extra versucht wird die vhosts auszulagern ist e keine gute idee ^^
<yogg> apache reload nicht vergessen
<NTQ> das seh ich ein. ich hab das mit der apache2.conf aber irgendwo im internet gefunden und weil's nicht klappte, hab ich hier gefragt
<NTQ> es klappt jedenfalls, danke :)
<yogg> np
<deem> in welcher datei wird denn die version einer datei definiert, wenn man ein paket slebst bauen möchte? in der debian/changelog?
<NTQ> yogg: und wenn ich jetzt ein verzeichnis möchte, das indexing erlaubt, mache ich das per .htaccess?
<deem> NTQ: du kannst für jedes verzeichnis ein eigenes <Directory> im vhost anlegen
<deem> und dort dann eben indexing aktivieren oder deaktivieren
<NTQ> ja, könnte ich. aber man kann das doch auf per htaccess überschreiben, oder?
<deem> kann man. muss man aber nicht
<NTQ> ja, das möchte ich aber. dann kann ich das lokal in dem verzeichnis ändern
<deem> ich finde es eleganter und vorallem übersichtlicher, das im vhost zu machen, da man dann nicht jedes verzeichnis nach einer htaccess durchsuchen muss
<deem> aber im endeffekt ist es deine entscheidung
<yogg> NTQ: in der vhosts Datei kannst du jede menge Directoys reinsetzen. Und für jedes Directory kannst du eigene Optionen setzen.   für /var"www sollte im "default" vhost auch schon ein Directory eintrag drinnen sein
<NTQ> in dem fall ist es nur das eine verzeichnis
<yogg> NTQ: und ".htaccess" würd ich generell meiden wenn ich direkten zugriff auf den vhost habe
<NTQ> gut, ich schau mal
<NTQ> danke jedenfalls an alle
<deem> kann es sein, dass die versionsnummer unter debian/<paketname>/DEBIAN/control auschlaggebend für den namen des erstellten deb paketes ist?
<deem> ok. die datei debian/changelog ist verantwortlich dafür, welche versionsnummer das paket bekommt
<black> hallo, ich habe ein problem mit meinem ubuntu... ich möchte dual monitor benutzen, jedoch immer wenn ich es meinen zweiten monitor aktiviere, verschwinden alle fensterränder, mein launcher und meine task leiste... hat jemand einen rat oder eine lösung??      mein system: ubuntu 11.10 64 bit, geforce 330 m
<dAnjou> black: verrat mal noch deine desktopumgebung
<black> dAnjou: sry... unity
<deem> black: womit stellst du das ein? mit dem tool von ubuntu oder mit dem von nvidia?
<black> +deen: mit dem nvidia tool
<deem> black: hast du mal die konfiguration in die xorg.conf speichern lassen und dann den xserver neugestartet bzw rebootet?
<black> +deen: ja, aber das hat nicht geholfen
<black> sry, aber ich muss jetzt los... danke an alle die versucht haben mir zu helfen... werd warscheinlich später noch einmal reinschauen... danke nochmal  :)
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen, bekomme bei meinem apache alias einen 403 forbidden. kann aber nicht heraus finden woran es liegt.
<WasserDragoon> habe in meinem home verzeichnis den ordner test angelegt mit einer index.html darin die das wort test enthält
<WasserDragoon> mein alias sieht wie folgt aus: [paste folgt]
<WasserDragoon> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405287/
<WasserDragoon> und hier die dateistruktur wegen der rechte http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405292/
<ch4r0s> nabend
<WasserDragoon> habe das hier gefunden http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/apache-403-forbidden-error-and-solution/
<ch4r0s> folgendes problem (nr.1): wenn ich via aptitude search nach paketen suche, zb ob welche installiert sind, zeigt er bei mir immer "p" am anfang an, selbst wenn ich weiß, dass ein spezielles paket installiert ist. woran kann das liegen
<WasserDragoon> da fällt allerdings a schonmal aus, da ich die gleichen rechte testweise einer datei in /var/www gegeben habe und das aufzurufen hat funktioniert
<k1l> ch4r0s: welches ubuntu genau?
<WasserDragoon> punkt b fällt auch weg da ich index.html direkt aufgerufen hab, c auch da es kein cgi skript ist
<ch4r0s> k1l: ubuntu 11.10, netinstall von vorgestern, minimal netinstall
<WasserDragoon> d auch weil ich kein htaccess benutzt habe sondern es in sites-enabled als symlink bzw in sites-available konfiguriert habe
<k1l> ch4r0s: aptitude ist nicht mehr die erste wahl, weil es bisher probleme mit dem multiarchsystem hat
<WasserDragoon> in den logs finde ich nur permission denied
<WasserDragoon> sagt zwar aus dass die dateirechte nicht stimmen aber zu was soll ich sie noch setzen ich hab sogar chmod 0777 probiert
<ch4r0s> k1l: ok, das ist mir neu, hab ich die letzten jahre immer gern benutzt, weil ich es irgendwie besser fand. was ist denn jetzt zu empfehlen (fürs terminal
<k1l> da ich eh kein aptitude nutze weiss ich nicht, ob sie es schon gefixt haben. aber aptitude ist (auch wegen anderem) nicht mehr vorinstalliert. nutzen sollte man apt-get und apt-cache
<ch4r0s> ehm, bei ubuntu 11.10 ist aptitude, zumindest bei mir, vorinstalliert gewesen
<WasserDragoon> ch4r0s bei mir nicht habe die desktop cd geladen und installiert
<ch4r0s> hm, naja, erstmal egal, es installiert ja wenigstens, nun zum eigentlichen problem, wo mir das aufgefallen ist: ich hab für meinen msp430 die toolchain, so wie es im wiki steht, installiert, hatte ich auch beim alten system, nur das es jetzt mit dem kompilieren probleme gibt, er findet das linker script nicht (memory.x)
<ch4r0s> hat damit jmd erfahrung
<snooky> hi all
<niklasfi> hallo snooky
<jokrebel> ch4r0s: Zumindes sehr merkwürdig, wenn Du bei einem neu installiertem 11.10 Aptitude _nicht_ händisch installieren musstest. Vielleicht doch ein Upgrade aus einer vorherigen Version?
<snooky> kennt sich hier jemand "gut" mit hylafax aus?
<k1l> ch4r0s: grade nachgelesen: bei den desktop installs ists draussen. bei der server/mini install ists noch drin. und unter 11.10 sollte es nicht benutzt werden, da es die multiarch nicht auflösen kann
<WasserDragoon> arg ein o+x auf ~ hat es gefixt mein 403
<k1l> !wf
<kubine> Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<k1l> snooky: ^
<snooky> ja, metafrage ^
<snooky> aber bevor ich jetzt hier eine halbe geschichte schreibe und kann keiner rat weiss frage ich vorerst so ^
<ch4r0s> k1l: ok, dann werd ich mich wieder an apt halten
<ch4r0s> jokrebel: nen upgrade war es definitiv nicht.^^
<snooky> na hat wohl keiner wirklich ahnung mit :(
<k1l> snooky: so wie du dir das vorstellst funktioniert support im irc nicht :/
<snooky> nunja, ich bin schon ziemlich lange in den verschiedensten linux channels
<snooky> ja, JA metafrage
<snooky> aber es ist auch sche.... wenn man hier 30 zeilen schreibt und dann weiss keiner einen rat, dann hat man alles umsonst getippt und erklärt usw
<k1l> snooky: wenn du deine exakte frage nicht stellen willst, dann lass es. aber missbrauche den channel nicht als blog zum ausheulen. danke
<snooky> mein hylafax soll eine automatische antwort senden wenn dieser das fax empfangen hat. wie es das auch bei emails gibt, sowas wie, "vielen dank für ihre nachricht wir werden diese umgehend bearbeiten". sprich, jemand sendet ein fax, und an die absender nummer soll hylafax ein fax zurücksenden. ebenfalls soll hylafax nach empfang die faxnummer für 10min sperren. sollte der gleiche absender versuchen noch ein fax zu senden soll die
<snooky> ser ebenfalls per fax eine antwort bekommen das der faxserver gerade beschäftigt ist und er soll es in wenigen minuten nochmal probieren. jemand eine idee wie man das umsetzen kann?
<snooky> war ja klar ^
<snooky> ^^
<jeti> williweasel
<jokrebel> jeti: Wie meinen?
<blacky> hallo
<blacky> ich hab ein problem mit meinem ubuntu... ich möchte dual monitor nutzen, jedoch jedesmal, wenn ich es über mein nvidia tool aktiviere, weerden alle fensterränder, launcher und taskleiste nicht mehr angezeigt... kann mir jemand helfen?    mein system: ubuntu 11.10 64 bit, unity, geforce 330 m
<ch4r0s> blacky: das problem vermute ich mal bei unity
<blacky> ch4r0s: ja, genau
<ch4r0s> da unity noch nicht für mutlimonitoring optimiert ist. hatte das gleiche problem, gleiche graka, bin dann damals auf xfce umgestiegen
<ch4r0s> evtl kann es helfen wenn du auf unity 2d umstellst
<blacky> wäre nen versuch wert... muss ich nachher mal ausprobieren...
<blacky> was sind eigendlich die unterschiede zwischen der 2d und 3d version ?
<blacky> iwas "besonderes" ?
<blacky> werds jetz einfach mal ausprobieren... danke für die hilfe...  :)
<tc_> Wie kann ich beim booten den switch auf vt7 mit diesen plymouth/upstart sachen verhindern, sodass ich mich wie gewohnt auf vt1 einloggen kann.
<tc_> Ich habe alles durchsucht, alle /etc/init* und /etc/rc* und /etc/plymouth* files die ich finden konnte
<tc_> aber keine Hinweise gefunden
<tc_> Hat 2 Stunden gedauert
<jokrebel> tc_: Was soll daran unnormal (aus Ubuntu-Sicht) sein?
<acaro> .
<ppq> tc_: du könntest einfach den displaymanager deinstallieren.
<k1l> nee, es gibt nen grubcommand. text oder so
<tc_> k1l: du meinst "text" als bootcoomand hinzufuegen?
<tc_> ppq: ok ich gucke mal ob das geht
<k1l> tc_: ich erinnere mich an irgendsowas. wenn es nicht klapp musst du mal in die richtung forschen
<tc_> ppq: den hatte ich schon deinstalliert, bringt nix
<tc_> jokrebel: keine ahnung was die ubuntu-sicht ist
<ppq> tc_: wenn du keinen dm hast, landest du ganz sicher nicht in tty7
<tc_> es ist keine richtige tty
<tc_> sondern es werden nur so eintraege aus den boot logs angezeigt
<tc_> mit alt-f7 komme ich da hin
<k1l> tc_: was nutzt du da denn?
<tc_> ich starte in meiner xsession nur ne xterm
<tc_> und Xorg starte ich mit startx
<tc_> nur bei bedarf
<jokrebel> tc_: Bei einem Ubuntu-Desktop ist es schon lange normal, dass man beim Booten grafisch auf Alt+F7 landet. Warum bist Du es anders gewohnt?
<k1l> tc_: welches ubuntu?
<k1l> und startx sollte man unter ubuntu nich nutzen
<k1l> sondern den *dm starten und darüber gehen
<tc_> boah kawie finde ich raus welches ubuntu ich habe? :D
<jokrebel> tc_: lsb_release -a
<tc_> lsb_release muss ich geloescht haben 
<tc_> Ich hab versucht so viel wie moeglich zu loeschen um alles schon klein zu haben
<ppq> ...
<k1l> tc_: nopaste mal /etc/issue
<tc_> ah
<tc_> ubuntu 11.10
<tc_> 21:18 <+k1l> und startx sollte man unter ubuntu nich nutzen
<tc_> warum denn nicht?
<k1l> naja, aber bei so viel rumgefummel wird das eh schwer hier zu supporten
<tc_> ich will ja nur wissen welcher dienst den switch zu vt7 macht
<tc_> wenn upstart/plymouth nicht fuer mich komplettes neuland waere,...
<tc_> dann haette ich wohl keinen support gebraucht hierfuer;)
<tc_> 21:18 <+jokrebel> tc_: Bei einem Ubuntu-Desktop ist es schon lange normal, dass man beim Booten grafisch auf Alt+F7 landet. Warum bist Du es  anders gewohnt?
<tc_> Nur wenn ich halt keinen Displaymanager installiert habe sollte ich doch ganz normal auf der Konsole bleiben koennen oder nicht?
<tc_> Ist doch wohl eigentlich so ziemlich ueberall wo Xorg nicht laeuft auch die einzige Moeglichkeit
<k1l> tc_: es gibt nen grub parameter. wenn du so fortgeschritten im fummeln bist wirst du den schon finden. oder muss ich den jetzt für dich suchen?
<ppq> ohne dm kommst du einfach in tty1. ob da nun noch bootmeldungen angezeigt werden oder nicht.
<tc_> ich bin garantiert nicht im tty1
<bekks> Sondern?
<tc_> wenn ich alt-f1 druecke dann schon
<tc_> da wo ich sonst mit alt-f7 hinkommen wuerde
<k1l> tc_: dann liegt das aber an deinem fummelkram
<ppq> tc_: dann geh k1ls hinweis nach
<tc_> mhm, vielleicht ist displaymanager loesschen "nicht supported"
<tc_> ok jetzt kann ich rebooten
<tc_> war grad noch am updaten;)
<ppq> sollte eigentlich kein problem sein, der ist nicht essenziell
<ppq> gn8
<tc_> k1l: "mein fummelkram" ist vielleicht gar nicht meine schuld, denn das system auf dem ich bin ist halt auch nur ein UBUNTU testing/rc (ka wie ubuntu das nennt)
<tc_> ok, text bringt nix, bin wieder auf der vt7
<k1l> tc_: sry, aber ich glaube langsam immer mehr, dass das eben kein ubuntu ist
<tc_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/TEGRA/AC100
<tc_> Die Anleitung hab ich befolgt
<k1l> ja, damit wendest du dich auch bitte an die #ubuntu-arm jungs :/
<tc_> aso, gibts jetzt fuer jede plattform n eigenes plymouth und upstart?
<bekks> tc_: Nein, aber ARM ist eine Architektur, die wahrscheinlich außer denen noch niemand anders jemals gesehen hat.
<k1l> unten gibts auch unter contact deine ansprechpartner
<LetoThe2nd> tc_: geh in #ubuntu-arm und frag nach ogra. der kennt sich da aus.
<tc_> jo mach ich, danke
<tc_> haette halt nicht gedacht, dass das jetzt extra bei arm anders gehandhabt wird^^
<LetoThe2nd> tc_: deeeeeeutlich anders.
<tc_> echt verwirrend das ganze;)
<tc_> dann noch ma danke fuer die ideen, bis denne
<sysdef> bekks: fast alle router haben ne ARM cpu
<sysdef> ...und smartphones
<tc_> Hah, ich habs geschafft. Hab plymouth einfach manuell gekilled :D
<Squall2> Hi, hab ne frage bezühlich Ubuntu-Server und X-Server , kann mir da jemand helfen ?
<tc_> scheiss dummes plymouth
<k1l> !wf
<kubine> Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<k1l> Squall2: ^
<Squall2> :-D
<Squall2> also ich hab nen ubuntu server
<Squall2> und will genome nutzen ABER...ich will das genome auf dem clint läuft ....
<Squall2> (ich hoffe das war verständlich)
<Squall2> um den server zu entlassten....der soll die grafik nicht berechenn müssen....sozusagen
<Squall2> aber alle dateiablagen und orte sollen vom server sein.
<Squall2> also nen einfach x-tunneln reicht nicht
<sysdef> .o( client eastwood )
<Squall2> ?
<Squall2> keiner ne idee?
<k1l> Squall2: du könntest die dateisysteme per sshfs einbinden
<k1l> aber das klingt sonst eher sehr abstrus
<Squall2> hmm dazu müsste ich aber auch beim client nen volles system haben oder ?
<bekks> Ja.
<Squall2> oder das OS auch als cleint server variante nutzen
<k1l> Squall2: wie stellst du dir das sonst vor?
<Squall2> hmmm...schwer zu sagen...
<Squall2> auf dem sever will ich möglichst wenig haben was prozessor usw nutzt
<k1l> nutze ssh
<Squall2> und auf dem client aber, um den server zu nutzen klickibunti
<Squall2> reicht nicht
<Squall2> dan berechnet der server die grafik
<Squall2> weil ssh tunnelt ja nur
<k1l> Squall2: dann wirst du dich von klickibunti trennen müssen
<Squall2> nen ssh-x-tunnel kenn und nutze ich schon
<Squall2> reine terminal kann ich nicht ab....wenns sein muss okay
<bekks> Wieviele Clients werden das Ding denn graphisch nutzen?
<k1l> Squall2: sry aber das sind unrealistische anforderungen
<bekks> Einer?
<DukePyrolator> ich liebe terminals! ich benutz die grafische oberfläche nur um mit alt+tab zwischen den ganzen xterms zu switchen ;)
<Squall2> ja
<k1l> "ich will ein auto was 100000000kmh fährt aber kaum sprit verbraucht"
<guntbert> Squall2: sonst schau dir https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP an
<Squall2> k1l ich weis, deswegen wollt ich ja wissen ob es vielleicht ne möglichkeit gibt
<Squall2> guntbert ...das ist fast genau das gegenteil von dem was ich will
<Squall2> ich möcht es genau umgekehrt XDDD
<Squall2> halt
<Squall2> ...ich glaub ich nehm das zurücl
<Squall2> k
<guntbert> Squall2: und bitte drück nicht dauend <enter> - es gibt Satzzeichen :)
<Squall2> :-)
<niklasfi> hallo. ich würde gerne für ein einzelnes block-device sync aufrufen, nachdem ich ihm per dd etwas zu fressen gegeben habe. wie mache ich das? das problem ist, dass ich unter umständen noch per dd auf andere geräte kopiere, für die ich gerade nicht sync aufrufen will
<hdp> Ob sync diese Funktionalität überhaupt unterstützt hast du bereits geprüft?
<niklasfi> hdp: nein…
<niklasfi> aber der durchschnittliche usb-stick (darum geht es) sollte das doch können, oder?
<niklasfi> hdp: würde fsync /dev/sdb tun?
<sdx23> und dd arbeitet asynchron?
<niklasfi> sdx23: dd sagt, dass es 2gb/s auf den usb-stick kopiert. ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass er das mitmacht. und sync dauert immer etwas länger danach
<apollo13> sdx23: ja
<apollo13> niklasfi: dd kennt fsync 
<apollo13> und direct I/O und und und…
<apollo13> dann brauchst danach wahrscheinlich kein fsync mehr
<niklasfi> moment mal... ich stelle gerade fest. muss ich in python überhaupt dd per subprocess aufrufen, oder kann ich einfach per open('/dev/sdb/','w') das device öffnen, und dann da rein schreiben (ich weiß. ein bisschen off topic, aber mir fällt es gerade auf)
<apollo13> wow
<apollo13> natürlich kannst dir dd sparen
<niklasfi> apollo13: du meinst, dass dd am ende fsync aufruft?
<apollo13> niklasfi: wenn du ihm sagst dass es das tun soll ja
<niklasfi> apollo13: die option habe ich noch nicht gesehen
<apollo13> steht in der manpage
<niklasfi> apollo13: du meinst fsync? ohh... das habe ich nicht gesehen :( peinlich
<apollo13> fsync, direct etc…
<matzexh> hallo, ich komme mit der flexget konfiguration nicht so ganz klar, hat da jemand erfahrung mit?
<k1l> was ist felxget?
<k1l> *flexget
<matzexh> k1l, ein tool um dateien aus einem/mehreren rss feeds, html seiten etc. automatisch herunterzuladen... 
<ashrok> es gibt nen #flexget channel der suportet
<matzexh> ashrok, hier auf freenode?
<ashrok> ja
<k1l> http://flexget.com/  matzexh lies mal die erste zeile :)
<ashrok> steht auf deren seite
<k1l> http://flexget.com/  matzexh lies mal die erste zeile :)
<matzexh> k1l, oh gott, das ist mir jetzt peinlich... ich hab alles mögliche auf der seite abgesucht nur die fette überschrift nicht beachtet o.0
<matzexh> danke ;)
<ashrok> gerne :)
<tessarakt> Hi!
<tessarakt> benutzt hier jemand Nvidia unter KDE mit dem nvidia-Treiber, noch genauer: HDMI-Out?
<k1l> !wf
<kubine> Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<tessarakt> vor kurzem hat Audio noch funktioniert - jetzt nicht mehr :-(
<tessarakt> im Mixer wird das Gerät angezeigt
<tessarakt> ok, ich versuch es mal lieber in #kubuntu
<bekks> tessarakt: Liefer doch mal den Rest der Informationen.
<tessarakt> ich kenn das Spielchen langsam, und ich hab keinen Bock drauf
<bekks> Na dann.
<tessarakt> offenbar hat sich irgendwie die Numerierung der Untergeräte des Nvidia-Audiogerätes geändert
<tessarakt> "load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:1,7" am Ende von /etc/pulse/default.pa hat's gebracht - "High Definition Digital Audio Controller (HDMI) nr 2" ist jetzt in den Multimedia-Einstellungen vorhanden und tut
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-27
<Nalkem> moin
<vladt__> moin
<Judge> moin! :)
<NTQ> moin
<daemonarch2k4> morgen
<daemonarch2k4> ich hab ein kleines problemchen mit der lüftersteuerung...
<daemonarch2k4> laptop : toshiba satellite l350... 2,1ghz
<daemonarch2k4> mit ner früheren kubuntu-distribution und windows war alles in ordnung
<daemonarch2k4> jetzt mit xubuntu läuft der lüfter nach einigen minuten permanent durch, weiß einer ne rettung?
<Frickelpit> pwmconfig
<Frickelpit> daemonarch2k4: schau mal im wiki unter Lüftersteuerung
<daemonarch2k4> der sagt mir, das keine pwm-dings module vorhanden sind
<daemonarch2k4> also nach der eingabe von pwmconfig
<daemonarch2k4> /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<daemonarch2k4> argh.... jetzt hab ich schon den 20. ungelösten foreneintrag dazu durch... verdammt!
<Alasia> guten morgen. vielleicht hab ich nur einen konfigurationsfehler, aber mir ist aufgefallen das ich bei smb-shares zwar als root vollzugriff hab. als user allerdings nur lesend auf die freigaben zugreifen kann
<Alasia> hatte die freigaben mit 'mount -t smbfs //share/ /ziel/ -o username=user' eingebunden
<daemonarch2k4> ich guck mal im bios, gehabt euch wohl...
<LetoThe2nd> Alasia: schau mal noch nach den uid und gid parametern. gibt auch glaub ich ein beispiel im wiki, moment.
<LetoThe2nd> Alasia: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount#Windowspartition
<Alasia> ich hab in dem wiki einen hinweis gefunden. "Die Mount-Optionen user und users sind für cifs und NFS nur dann wirksam, wenn für die Module mount.cifs bzw. mount.NFS das SUID-Bit gesetzt ist."
<Alasia> LetoThe2nd: reicht es den benutzer in der fstab einzutragen oder muss ich auf mount chmod u+s setzen?
<LetoThe2nd> Alasia: IMHO sollte der maount das dann selbsttätig geradebiegen. ich würde es mal so versuchen wie im wiki gegeben, dann kann man ja immer noch nacharbeiten.
<k1l> was ist mit dem mountpunkt?
<Alasia> LetoThe2nd: das wiki hatte den richtigen Hinweis, das SUID Bit auf mount.cifs hat gereicht
<LetoThe2nd> Alasia: hmkay. zwar merkwürdig, aber was solls wenn das ticket damit gelöst ist ;)
<Alasia> hmm, nur eins klappt noch nicht. das ubuntu ist zwar in einem domänennetzwerk aber selbst nicht in der domain angemeldet. bezieht auch seine IP per DHCP und primärer DNS ist auch der domaincontroller hier. allerdings löst er die rechnernamen nicht nach der IP auf
<Alasia> und ein eintrag in die hosts würde nichts bringen, da der rechner auf den ich zugreifen muss keine statische IP haben darf, der muss im dhcp bleiben
<bullgard4> Banshee 2.2.1 > Werkzeuge > Streamrecorder > Konfigurieren > (Streamrecorder configuration) > Importiere Dateien in die Medienbibliothek. Was ist hier mit »die Medienbibliothek«/»media library« gemeint? (siehe auch http://gitorious.org/banshee-community-extensions/banshee-community-extensions/blobs/12445568f8b57fc618336f29f0356d330e895520/src/StreamRecorder/Banshee.Streamrecorder/Streamrecorde
<bullgard4> rCon
<bullgard4> figDialog.cs)
<Alasia> was aber funktioniert ist smbclient -U user -L hostname
<TheInfinity> Alasia: das würde ja auch über den dns server laufen.
<TheInfinity> Alasia: bei dem must du ubuntu hostname = ubuntu ip eintragen
<LetoThe2nd> Alasia: du meinst, dass die namesauflösung in der fstab geht nicht?
<Alasia> LetoThe2nd: genau, auch beim ping nicht
<TheInfinity> LetoThe2nd: fstab? du willst einen kaffee habe ich gehört? ;)
<LetoThe2nd> Alasia: ok, zum ping weiss ichs nicht. aber bei der fstab ist der fall zimelich klar: die wird nämlich schon abgearbeitet lange bevor der networkmanager irgendwann mal nen dns setzen kann.
<LetoThe2nd> TheInfinity: hm?
<TheInfinity> LetoThe2nd: fstab und hosts? oder versucht er was zu mounten via fstab?
<Alasia> TheInfinity: eigentlich möchte ich etwas per shellscript mounten
 * LetoThe2nd kapiert grade nix und hält sich besser raus.
<TheInfinity> Alasia: und die namensauflösung geht nicht?
<Alasia> auf dem ubuntu jedenfalls nicht
<TheInfinity> Alasia: dann ist dein dnsd nicht richtig eingerichtet
<Alasia> dabei sollte doch der windows-server hier die namen für den ubuntu auflösen. immerhin ist er auch als primärer DNS eingetragen
<lumprich> hallo, weis jemand wie mit clawsmail eine empfangsbestätigung senden kann? ich sehe nur den hinweis das eine angefordert wurde.
<TheInfinity> Alasia: macht er nur sichtlich nicht. ubuntu will einen echten dnsd, nicht das windows netbios zeugs
<Alasia> einen echten dnsd gibt es hier nicht
<TheInfinity> Alasia: dann geht die namensauflösung auch nicht
<k1l> Alasia: da ist der haken. das zeroconfig zeug von win kann linux nicht
<TheInfinity> Alasia: wenn du das richtig schön lösen willst brauchst du einen dnsd, wenn du alles in einem haben willst würde ich dnsmasq empfehlen
<Alasia> mal ne andere frage, was hat bei ubuntu priorität, /etc/network/interfaces oder die grafische config, die in /etc/network/interfaces nicht auftaucht
<Alasia> wo auch immer er das hinschreibt
<Alasia> TheInfinity: haken ist nur, hier auf arbeit hat ich keine adminrechte, ausser auf den beiden lokalen maschinen
<TheInfinity> Alasia: dann meld dich bei deinem admin. :)
<k1l> wenn was in der interfaces steht steigen die gui sachen aus
<Alasia> TheInfinity: hab ich schon, sein kommentar "Linux ist schrott wir bleiben bei windows"
<TheInfinity> Alasia: dann darfst du wohl manuell die hosts datei lokal pflegen
<Alasia> k1l: danke, dann kann ich meine konfig auch wie gewohnt dort vornehmen 
<TheInfinity> Alasia: wenn sich dein admin nicht an netzstandards hält kannst du nicht viel machen
<Alasia> TheInfinity: ja, leider ... anderseits ist ja linux schrott, die ganze automatisierte inventarisierung und das monitoring ist mit linux gelöst. vielleicht einfach weil ich wenigstens an der stelle was zu melden hab ^^
<Alasia> TheInfinity: ich habs gefunden, der domaincontroller gibt dem rechner einen völlig anderen hostnamen als der bekommen sollte
<Alasia> und in der nsswitch 'hosts: file dns' auf 'hosts: file wins dns' setzen hat auch die namensauflösung als problem gelöst
<LetoThe2nd> Alasia: hm, das mit dem nsswitch ist ein guter hinweis. steht das im wiki? falls nein, magst du's vielleicht eintragen?
<Alasia> muss ich schauen, hatte es eher grad geraten
<Alasia> in welches wiki müsste das denn?
<LetoThe2nd> Alasia: ich persönlich würds wohl hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DNS_Problembehebung eintragen, vielleicht auch noch hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba#Freigaben nen vermerk mit link zu der seite dann.
<Alasia> werd mich mal registrieren und einen entsprechenden Beitrag verfassen
<LetoThe2nd> Alasia: danke schön :)
<zippy> :)
<Alasia> ist mein erster Eintrag, daher hoff ich es passt so
<Alasia> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba#WINS
<Frickelpit> Alasia: zur Not einfach in #ubuntuusers fragen :)
<LetoThe2nd> Alasia: gar nicht schlecht. du könntest noch den hinweis zum installieren so formatieren wie sonst üblich, einfach mal auf ner anderen seite schauen und quasi abschreiben aus dem quelltext - ansonsten find ichs gut.
<deusex1983> hi leute wieso funzen die energie einstellungen auf meinem laptop nicht mehr nach einem paketupdate
<deusex1983> der lcd screen stellt sich nicht mehr auf weniger helligkeit nach 10 sekunden obwohl ich es eingestellt habe
<bullgard6>  Ich bin  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1220725.html gefolgt. Aber  http://localhost:3000 meldet: "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:3000." Wie entwanzt man das?
<bullgard6> deusex1983: Welches Paket hast Du auf welche Version aktualisiert?
<deusex1983> uff wenn ich das noch wüsste :-(
<deusex1983> waren xorg pakete
<bullgard6> deusex1983: Mit welchem Befehl stellst Du den LCDein?
<deem> bullgard6: was sagt denn "sudo netstat -tulpen"? lauscht denn überhaupt der ntop dienst auf port 3000?
<bullgard6> deem:http://paste.ubuntu.com/818716/ 
<bullgard6> deem: Ich kann keinen Port 3000 erkennen.
<deem> bullgard6: dann solltest du mal nachschauen, was das programm tut, wenn du es startest und warum es keinen port öffnet
<deusex1983> habe xubuntu
<deusex1983> und stelle das in der energieverwaltung von xfce ein
<deem> deusex1983: welches ubuntu hast du? pack mal bitte ein "lsb_release -a" in einen nopaste
<deem> !nopaste
<kubine> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<ghostcube> bullgard4: haste ntop mit sudo gestartet?
<bullgard4> ghostcube: Ja.
<deusex1983> http://nopaste.info/664ee351c2.html
<deem> deusex1983: das ist seltsam. welches notebook hast du? mit meinem thinkpad r500 und xubuntu funktioniert das einwandfrei.
<deusex1983> habe ein thinkpad t510
<ghostcube> bullgard4:  ps ax | grep ntop   is da überhaupt ein prozess?
<deem> hm... da hab ich grade keins da mit xubuntu, aber die sind von den treibern her ein wenig speziell :D
<deem> deusex1983: hast du die thinkpad pakete nachinstalliert?
<jeti> join #phpugl
<deusex1983> nein weiß gar nicht das es welche dafür gibt
<deusex1983> :-(
<sysdef> deusex1983: hast du es ggf. schon auf dunkelster stufe per default?
<deusex1983> nein nein voll hell
<deem> deusex1983: sicherlich. schau mal ins thinkwiki unter http://www.thinkwiki.org
<bullgard6> ghostcube   ':~$ ps ax | grep ntop::  4418 pts/1    T      0:00 sudo ntop'
<heinrich> hallo
<deusex1983> ui danke schön
<deem> bullgard6: was sagt denn die ausgabe von ntop, bzw das log? taucht da irgendwo ein fehler auf, dass er keinen socket erstellen kann oder dergleichen?
<bullgard6> deusex1983: Guck in dmesg nach ACPI-Fehlermeldungen, nachdem Du den Befehl gegeben hast.
<deem> deusex1983: wenn du "apt-cache search thinkpad" im terminal eingibst findest du auch einige pakete, die in den ubuntuquellen sind
<ghostcube> bullgard4: wie startest du ntop?
<bullgard6> ghostcube: '~$ sudo ntop &; [1] 4418'. 
<Nalkem> ciao
<ghostcube> jo dann nochmal so  sudo ntop -w 3000
<deusex1983> ok hab mal restartet
<deusex1983> aber jetzt kann ich mit den shortcuts nichts mehr abdunkeln :-(
<bullgard6> ghostcube: Ah! Jetzt zeigt mir der Firefox einen Traffic Report for 'eth0'  an. --  Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe!
<ghostcube> np
<bullgard6> deem: Vielen Dank auch für Deine Mithilfe!
<trekkme> jemand hier der ein wenig plan von linux sofzware für sehbehinderte hat?
<koegs> trekkme: als startpunkt empfehle ich http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Barrierefreiheit
<trekkme> im grunde suche ich nach einer einzigen funktion und frage mich in welcher software ich sie finden kann
<koegs> und welche?
<LetoThe2nd> oO( warum fragt man dann nicht einfach "hallo. welche software macht xyz? danke." )
<trekkme> für 600eur (!!!) gibts unter windows die software zoomtext, die stellt unter anderem ein fadenkreuz für den mauszeiger über den gesamten bildschirm bereit, diese funktion suche ich opensource
<koegs> trekkme: ist das eine Mauslupe oder was?
<LetoThe2nd> trekkme: was davon.... das ganze paket oder ausschliesslich das fadenkreuz?
<trekkme> nen, du hast ein großen kreut über den gesamten bildschirm und in der mitte ist dein mauszeiger, der mittelpunkt des kreuzes verändert sich jenachdem wo deine maus ist
<trekkme> ich bräuchte nur das fedaenkreuz
<LetoThe2nd> trekkme: also google nach "linux cursor crosshair" spuckt ne menge aus...
<trekkme> okay, werd ich mich mal nach umschauen, danke
<LetoThe2nd> trekkme: so wie ich das sehe läufts am ende nur drauf raus, ein passendes cursor theme zu finden.
<LetoThe2nd> trekkme: und noch ein bisschen was: ein wahrscheinlich passendes paket heisst unter ubuntu "dmz-cursor-theme". wie man das am hübschesten aktiviert weiss ich aber nicht. ich hab zwar das gefunden https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/X11_Cursors aber irgendwie gefällt mir das nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> trekkme: ich persönlich würde wohl mal im forum oder auf der mailingliste einfach fragen, wie man am besten den crosshair cursor aus dem paket "dmz-cursor-theme" verwendet.
<LetoThe2nd> so, habsch wieda voice ;)
<trekkme> hat mich ein paar sek gekostet, in minute 1:27 in http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P55IVlpSXIg  ist das feature zu sehen, ich glaube nicht, dass das ein simples cursor theme hinbekommt
<LetoThe2nd> keine ahnung, dann halt nicht :P
<trekkme> ganz vielen lieben dank für deine hilfe, schau mir gard des dmz zrug an...
<LetoThe2nd> trekkme: das kann ich noch anbieten, aber das wars dann auch: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/38833/fadenkreuz-cursor-als-lesehilfe.html
<trekkme> ja, genau den beitrag hatt ich auch gelesen, genau das will ich, aber bei mir ruckelt und zuckt diser orca missbrauch auch ganz schön...
<geser> trekkme: je nachdem wie gut dein Englisch ist, kannst du mal versuchen Luke Yelavich (TheMuso) anzusprechen und ihn zu fragen ob ihm bekannt ist, ob sowas einfach möglich ist. Luke arbeitet beim Accessibility Team mit (da er auch selbst betroffen ist). (Hinweis: bedenke den Zeitunterschied zu Australien, wo Luke lebt)
<k3Rn> hallo
<k3Rn> ich möchte auf einem ubuntu 11.10 server einen x-server mit gnome installieren...
<k3Rn> über welches paket mache ich das am bsten? "gnome" oder "ubuntu-desktop" ?
<k3Rn> spicht eigentlich was dagegen gnome nachträglich auf einer server distri zu installieren?
<LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: es spricht nichts dagegen gnome auf ner serverinstallation zu haben, es spricht was dagegen X auf nem server zu haben, unabhängig von der distribution ;) ergo - wenn das ding kein server ist, dann spricht auch nichts dagegen.
<k3Rn> gut, wie auch immer - ich möchte aus verschiedenen gründen auf dem system nun einen x server haben - mit gnome
<k3Rn> wie installiere ich das am besten? 
<LetoThe2nd> dann musst du wohl gnome und einen x-server installieren wenn du das haben willst.
<k3Rn> apt-get install gnome? oder besser apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<k3Rn> oder gnome-shell?
<LetoThe2nd> wenn du gnome haben willst, dann wohl nicht ubuntu-desktop, mit unity...
<k3Rn> wenn ich das paket gnome unter 11.10 installiere macht er mir nen x-server mit gnome3 ?
<k3Rn> was beinhaltet das paket gnome-shell?
<LetoThe2nd> nein. wenn du gnome installierst, kriegst du gnome. wenn du nen x-server installierst, kriegst du nen x-server. die haben absolut _NICHTS_ miteinander zu tun.
<LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: und was in den paketen steckt, kann man auf packages.ubuntu.com ganz wunderbar herausfinden.
<k3Rn> mein verständnis war derart, das man für eine grafische oberfläche immer einen x-server braucht und gnome/kde/etc nur "fenstermanager" sind
<LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: dann ist dein verständnis schlicht falsch.
<LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: und gnome ist kein displaymanager. gdm ist ein displaymanager.
<k3Rn> hm ichglaub ich installier mal das paket gnome und gucke was passiert
<k3Rn> :/
<k3Rn> was macht der x-server so?
<LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: der x-server stellt die grafische ausgabe von client-programmen die auf das x-system zugreifen dar. deswegen heisst er auch "server". er macht nicht mehr und nicht weniger. :)
<k3Rn> baut gnome nicht auf diesem server auf?
<LetoThe2nd> nein.
<LetoThe2nd> gnome ist ein desktop environment, das unter anderem einige programme beinhaltet, die solche x-clients sind.
<LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: vielleicht solltest du bevor du zu basteln anfängst dich mal informieren, warum man das "client" und "server" nennt.. und was das bedeutet :)
<k3Rn> gnome hat ja mal ne ordentliche abhängikeitsliste :)
<k3Rn> hrrr*
<LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: aber wenn du genau hinschaust, dann wird der x-server nicht mit drin sein :)
<apollo13> server mit x-server? *angst*
<k3Rn> server mit gnome -> keine angst?
<k3Rn> was isn eigentlich so schlimm an nem server mit grafischer oberfläche - ausser das ein paar mehr pakete drauf sind
<LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: das bedeutet nämlich unter anderem, dass man sehr wohl grafische tools auf dem server haben und nutzen kann... ohne den x-server ständig laufen zu haben.
<apollo13> k3Rn: jemand der einen server warten kann brauch keine grafische oberfläche
<LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: es geht nciht um die pakete, es geht um die latte an zusätzlichen diensten die alle potentielle sicherheitslücken sind.
<apollo13> und mehr pakete sind mehr angriffsvektoren
<k3Rn> gut das ist mir schon klar
<k3Rn> muss ein x-server auf dem rechner installiert sein, auf den man per ssh -X zugreifen möchte?
<LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: eben nicht, jetzt kommst du der sache schon näher :)
<LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: deswegen _kann_ es schon sinn machen das ein oder andere grafische tool am server zu haben. aber ein volles desktop environment wie gnome nur furchtbar selten, und x-server in keinen der öffentlichkeit bekannten fällen :)
<kooldavi> folgendes problem: versuche mit gparted eine ntfs-partition einer externen festplatte zu verkleinern. allerdings wird mir immer gesagt, es trat eine fehler auf. das simulieren funtioniert, nur das echte verkleinern nicht. weiß jemand rat?
<LetoThe2nd> kooldavi: windows chkdsk drauf loslassen, hoffen, und wenns dann klappen sollte seeeeeehr viel zeit haben.
<LetoThe2nd> kooldavi: wenn das ding per usb <= 2.0 angeschlossen ist, lieber runter kopieren und partition neu anlegen. deutlich weniger fehleranfällig und dauert auch nicht länger.
<kooldavi> LetoThe2nd: ok danke
<kooldavi> LetoThe2nd: dachte partition verkleinern wäre schneller :)
<LetoThe2nd> kooldavi: jein. nicht wenns unter linux um ntfs-partitionen geht. da wird die ganze partition faktisch 2x komplett gelesen und neu geschrieben.
<LetoThe2nd> kooldavi: es gibt natürlich auch bei ntfs etwas bessere fälle, aber im grossen und ganzen musst du davon ausgehen. und je nach grösse der partition, durch usb durch...
<kooldavi> Zum Glück sind nur 70gb auf der platte :)
<Alita> hallo
<kooldavi> hallo
<Alita> wie geht's?
<kooldavi> gut und selbst? ^^
<Alita> gut
<Alita> ich habe gerade der Unity auf deutsch einrichten
<LetoThe2nd> Alita: gibts ein ubuntu-problem? dann bitte einfach fragen. ansonsten smalltalk bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. danke.
<Alita> ok,ich gehe
<Alita> danke
<kvpnc> test
<kvpnc> geht das auch mit ssl?
<kvpnc> hallo!
<LetoThe2nd> nein. keiner kann sehen was du tippst.
<LetoThe2nd> irc-tests können nur in #test erfolgreich sein. deswegen gibts den channel
<jokrebel> kvpnc: Und tests bitte in #test
<kvpnc> aah ein hellseher, ok test verstanden
<jokrebel> hohoho 
<kvpnc> habe ein problem mit kvpnc, beim start verbindet dieser auf den server > openvpn läuft auf dem server > kvpnc zeigt verbindung zu diesem mit grünem Pfeil an >
<kvpnc> keine verbinung im browser
<bekks> Ggf. musst Du einen Proxy im Browser eintragen.
<kvpnc> benutze keinen proxy, aber was soll dann eingetragen werden?
<bekks> Bist Du der Admin des VPN?
<kvpnc> ja
<bekks> Dann wüsstest Du das, wenn da was eingetragen werden soll :D
<bekks> Wohin soll dich das VPN denn verbinden?
<kvpnc> von meinem rechner auf den server
<bekks> Was willst Du dann mit einem Browser?
<kvpnc> googlen
<kvpnc> kann es sein dass kvnpc 4096 schlüssel nicht nimmt?
<joschi> kvpnc ist nur ein frontend für openvpn,
<joschi> eine eigene verarbeitung findet nicht statt
<joschi> argh, s/openvpn/vpnc/ natürlich
<kvpnc> klickibunti aus kde
<OlMightyGreek1> hallo leute
<kvpnc> Auszug aus Export kvnpc sttings:# diffie hellman parameters dh1024.pem
<kvpnc> hmm...habe aber einen 4096
<bekks> Du hast ja "private" Adressen im VPN. Wenn das VPN aufgebaut ist, kannst Du dann den Server über seine VPN-Adresse pingen?
<kvpnc> wie gesagt keine verbindung im browser ... mache ping ...bis gleich.
<kvpnc> ping antwortet 
<kvpnc> skype wurde getrennt, diese verbindung nicht?
<kvpnc> habe eben kvpnc gestartet...und wieder audgeschaltet
<deusex1983> hi leute könnt ihr mir nen tipp geben bezüglich
<deusex1983> power management 
<deusex1983> mit xubuntu
<ppq> deusex1983: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xfce4-power-manager
<deusex1983> danke
<kvpnc> beim einschalten des kvnpc >>> ping auf server, server antwortet >>> kein ping heise.de
<kvpnc> <---- zeigt an das dieser mit dem server verbunden ist, iptraf auf dem server zeigt traffic an, 
<kvpnc> das
<kvpnc> dass
<kvpnc> auf server forwarding: echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<kvpnc> masquerade: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE
<x_> hallo, bräuchte hilfe um meine externe soundkarte (presonus firepod), die via firewire angeschlossen ist, zum laufen zu bringen. könnte mir evt. jemand helfen, wäre sehr nett?
<kooldavi> wie kann ich meinen kernel updaten? von 3.0.0-15-generic 3.1+? benutze ubuntu 11.04 mit gnome 3
<kooldavi> *auf 3.1+
<LetoThe2nd> kooldavi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mainline-Kernel lesen, aund dir der tatsache bewusst sein dass ein neuerer kernel zwar vermutlich saucool ist, aber von uns nur wenig bis gar nicht supportet wird. :P
<LetoThe2nd> x_: vielleicht mal hier anfangen zu lesen: http://www.ffado.org/?q=node/34
<kooldavi> LetoThe2nd: hab ich mit datenverlust zu rechnen?
<LetoThe2nd> kooldavi: "im allgemeinen" nicht.
<kvpnc> hier die lösung >>> auf server >>> forwarding:     echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<kvpnc> masquerade: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE
<kvpnc> vielen dank fürs zuhören
<kvpnc> hallo? könnt ihr das hier lesen?
<LetoThe2nd> kvpnc: nein, immer noch nicht.
<DukePyrolator> bei mir kommt nur jeder dritte buchstabe an
<kvpnc> hehe, diese beiden zeilen solltest man in ein startup-skript vom server schreiben, damit man nach einem reboot wieder routing hat.
<deusex1983> nabend, könnt ihr mir sagen wieso xfce4-power-manager unter netzspannung bei helligkeit immer auf 80% bleibt
<deusex1983> stelle es um aber bleibt dann wieder bei 80%
<ppq> deusex1983: könnte an acpi-schwierigkeiten liegen. notebookhersteller kochen da ihr eigenes süppchen normalerweise
<kvpnc> also nach /etc/rc.local >>> VOR das "exit 0" 
<deusex1983> hmm ok ging vorher aber problemlos mehr abzudunkeln
<deusex1983> deshalb wundert mich das so
<deusex1983> hab nen Lenovo T510
<ppq> deusex1983: ok, mit nem t510 hast du gute chancen im netz jemanden mit ähnlichen problemen zu finden, es gibt jedenfalls afaik keine generische lösung dafür. vielleicht weiß hier ja jemand anders weiter.. sonst auch mal auf ubuntuusers.de nen thread aufmachen
<deusex1983> ah ok danke für den Tipp
<ppq> deusex1983: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:T510
<deusex1983> danke
<x_> wenn ich ein programm installieren will, und irgend eine abhängigkeit fehlt, wird die endsprächende nie ganz angezeigt so das ich nicht weiss welche ich installieren muss. wie kann ich jetzt die komplette abhängigkeit einsehen ? 
<ppq> x_: tipp doch einfach 'sudo apt-get install programmname', dann siehst du sofort was das paket für abhängigkeiten hat
<ppq> x_: oder, wenn du es gar nicht installieren willst, 'apt-cache depends programmname'
<ppq> und manuell installieren musst du die abhängigkeiten sowieso nicht, dafür guibt es ja die paketverwaltung
<x_> will ein progamm installieren was auf meiner festplatte nicht über apt
<ppq> x_: hast du schon überprüft, ob es in den ubuntuquellen verfügbar ist?
<x_> ja ist es leider nicht 
<ppq> oder es ein dritt-repository (z.b. ppa) gibt?
<x_> was meinst du ? versteh das nicht bin neu im umgang mit linux 
<ppq> x_: was für ein programm möchtest du denn installieren`
<x_> das is ein programm mit dem man externe audio karten mounten kann die über firewire angeschlossen sind 
<x_> so hab ichs jedenfalls verstanden
<ppq> oha, okay
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: ffado
<x_> genau
<LetoThe2nd> x_: kleiner tip: hier immer so präzise wie irgend möglich sein, und nicht aussen rum reden. programmnamen direkt verwenden etc.pp.
<x_> ok sorry 
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: der link kam von mir, deshalb weiss ichs. aber nie benutzt, daher auch kein supportknwohow.
<ppq> ich habe da auch nie von gehört
<ppq> hab aber was interessantes gefunden: http://subversion.ffado.org/wiki/Dependencies
<ppq> x_: du versuchst gerade, das selbst zu kompilieren, oder?
<x_> ja
<ppq> x_: dann pack doch mal die ausgabe aus deinem terminal in einen pastebin
<ppq> !nopaste
<kubine> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<x_> ok mom
<dadrc> libffado2: Candidate: 2.0.99+svn1985-2ubuntu2
<dadrc> (just sayin')
<ppq> hm, super :D
<x_> wo soll ich den code pasten ?
<x_> ah ok thx
<ppq> x_: es ist offensichtlich doch in den ubuntupaketquellen, siehe dadrc
<x_> http://nopaste.info/bd34b2fca9.html
<dadrc> Wahrscheinlich braucht man auch noch ffado-dbus-server und ffado-tools
<x_> ok danke kann allerdings erst in 5 min weiter machen hoffe du bist dann noch da :)
<ppq> gn8
<kvpnc> das kvpnc läuft und bricht nach wenigen minuten die verbindung wieder ab >>> idee, was das in den klickibunti einstellungen sein könnte?
<kvpnc> hallo, kann man das lesen?
<LetoThe2nd> kvpnc: JUNGE DU MUSST WIRKLICH NICHT JEDES MAL NACHFRAGEN!!!
<apollo13> kvpnc: versuchs mal ohne klickibunti einstellungen auf der konsole
<LetoThe2nd> kvpnc: jeder kann dich lesen. wenns wer weiss antwortet er/sie. keine antwort = keiner weiss es.
<apollo13> keine antwort = keiner weiß es, oder keiner hat lust zu antworten
<sonotos> oder der tisch war mittlerweile stärker als der kopf
<kvpnc> keine ahnung, bin nicht zu spass hier,kopf_tisch | fester
<kvpnc> ausserdem bin ich ein mädchen!
<apollo13> macht jetzt für uns irgendwie null unterschied…
<dreamon> Kennt jemand eine Seite bei der man 11.10 den fallback modus, anpassen kann. mir fehlt die Anzeige des Netzwerk verkehrs im Panel.
<dreamon> Was ist das eigentlich fallback modus. Das ist doch kein Gnome2 auch kein Gnome3, genauso wenig wie unity.. Was ist es denn?
<apollo13> mehr oder weniger gnome3
<dreamon> apollo13, Extensions kann ich aber keine installieren.
<apollo13> ist ja auch nicht der sinn vom fallback
<dreamon> apollo13, Naja. Bei gnome2 hatte ich die ganzen Applets im Panel .. jetzt hab ich nur noch ein Minimum und ich weiß nicht mal wie ich was anpassen könnte.
<apollo13> fallback ist ein fallback und nicht als gnome2 ersatz gedacht
<apollo13> da ist nix zum anpassen, das ist ne notlösung wenn das normale nicht geht
<dreamon> Die "Notlösung" hab ich selbst gewählt um gnome2 bedienung zu imitieren. ;)
<apollo13> wenn du gnome 2 willst bist du bei ubuntu falsch, nimm debian stable das hat noch gnome 2 :þ
<dreamon> Ich bleib noch etwas in Lauerstellung bis gnome3 besser ist ;(
<apollo13> ich glaube kaum, dass sich da viel was ändern wird
<apollo13> in richtung gnome2 geht das nie wieder
<dreamon> naja. Debian muß ja wohl auch einen Schritt machen. Die können auch nicht stehen bleiben. Ich halt mal die Beine still.
<bekks> Wieso müssen die jetzt auch einen Schritt machen?
<bekks> Niemand zwingt sie zu irgendwas.
<dreamon> Ich vermute weil sie sonst die Entwicklung verpennen, oder diverse Software nicht mehr sauber darauf läuft.?
<bekks> Das solltest du lieber in einem Debian Channel diskutieren ;)
<dreamon> Könnte ich von Ubuntu aus nach Debian flüchten und meine Configs mitnehmen? und bequem mit gnome2 die Fahrt aufnehmen?
<bekks> Probieren kannst du es.
<dreamon> hihi.. 
<xonix> Mein Fernseher schneidet mir bei HDMI die render ab, oben, unten, rechts, links
<xonix> gibt es da verschiedene einstellungen?
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-28
<rref> hallo gibt es in ubuntu eine möglichkeit wenn man sich auf einen server per ssh verbunden hat; einen Prozess ohne das man angemeldet bleibt weiter laufen zu lassen?
<beaver74_> rref, schau Dir mal screen an, wird Dir bestimmt gefallen und ist sehr nützlich sich damit aus zu kennen - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SCREEN
<exoplanet> Hallo. Ich bräuchte einen Rat.
<exoplanet> Ich möchte einen persistenten USB-Stick erstllen der unter verschiedenen Maschinen arbeiten soll. Dabei ist nicht bekannt welche dies sind. Also keine also festen HW-Konfigurationen.
<exoplanet> Am liebsten wäre mir eine Rolling-Release-Distro. 
<exoplanet> Gehe ich recht in der Annahme das es kein rollendes Ubuntu gibt?
<beaver74_> Das ist richtig, Ubuntu bringt die neuen Versionen alle 6 Monate heraus
<exoplanet> Außerdem soll es ein Gnome 3 Sein ohne Unity etc.  Ich habe jetzt aber die Befürchtung dass ich die Gnome-Komponente via PPAs o.ä. instllieren muss. Was wieder stören würde wenn ich ein Dist-Upgrade machen muss, was bei einem USB eher unpraktisch ist.
<breaker313> Guten Morgen
<breaker313> FOlgendes Problem: Ich möchte Ubuntu 11.10 von DVD bzw. USB Stick installieren, beide Methoden schlagen nach dem starten aus dem Auswahlmenü nach wenigen Schritten fehl, bzw. das System hängt
<breaker313> Wenn ich die Windowsrettungscd nutze dann läuft diese durch ...
<breaker313> Ich habe auch schon andere Linuxe ausprobiert (und in der Bergangenheit auch immer erfolgreich instaliert), daher glaube ich das es nicht an den Installationsmedien liegt
<exoplanet> Irgendeine Meldung auf dem Schirm ? breaker313 
<breaker313> nur die üblichen beim installieren, letztendlich hängt das System nach der Meldung usbhid: usw. aber keine wirklich Fehlermeldung
<breaker313> leider kann ich keinen Screenshot von dem System machen
<breaker313> habe auch schon versucht über das BIOS EInstellungen zu ändern, also USB support und so, aber das System hängt interessanterweise auch beim installieren von DVD
<breaker313> sorry, das ich so unspezifisch bin ...
<breaker313> das System ist ein neues notebook von medion
<breaker313> ein erazer X schlagmichtot mit i72670, 12GB RAM und GTX570m
<exoplanet> Mit Medion (aka MSI) habe ich bisher immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber hast du geschaut ob das Image unbeschädigt ist?
<breaker313> ebenfalls interessant war/ist: ich konnte ein 10.04 installieren, aber sobald ich dann ein upgarde auf 11.10 durchführte hing auch das OS
<exoplanet> DIe Graka ist ziemlich Neu oder?
<breaker313> ich bin mir recht sicher bzgl. des images
<breaker313> GraKa ist neu, jep
<breaker313> wie gesagt interessant ist das ein 10.04 von DVD funktionierte, danach ein upgarde aber nicht
<exoplanet> Alternate?
<breaker313> meinst du lieferant? => medion direkt
<exoplanet> ne, sorry. Die Alternate Installation. --> wiki.ubuntuusers.de/alternate_installation
<breaker313> mh, ich schau gerade mal
<breaker313> ich werde das mal testen
<breaker313> danke
<Fussel> hi, hmpf amarok will nicht auf ubuntu 10.04. ich hatte mal die lösung, aber ist ne weile her, und daher vergessen
<bekks> "Will nicht"?
<Fussel> er rattert schnell die lieder durch, ohne sie abzuspielen
<bekks> Das liegt dann an fehlenden Codecs.
<Fussel> uffz, die hab ich eigentlich, ich mein es war was mit dem pulse audio
<Fussel> hm, nu issa durch, und keine fehlermeldung :(
<Fussel> oder brauchts codecs extra für amarok?
<Fussel> hm, ich mal n neustart
<Fussel> re, amarok spielt nu ab, aber leider nicht auf meiner saitek-A250
<Fussel> verbunden ist die
<Fussel> system-sound geht auch darüber
<Linu> Hallo Zusammen
<Linu> Ich habe ein Problem was die Installation vom Flash Player bei Firefox angeht
<Linu> AUf der Adobe Seite gibts 3 verschiedene Downloads für Linux .. ich weiß net welchen man benutzen soll. Und wie man dann die entpackten Dinge benutzt
<jokrebel> Linu: Keine davon
<rusef> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/adobe_flash
<jokrebel> !flash
<jokrebel> danke
<Linu> Hei super Dankeschön das ging ja schnell (:
<Linu> Und ich klicke einfach bei dem ersten auf Installieren?
<Linu> Ich habe aber doch nocheinanderes Problenicht erfoglreichm... bei Installationen wir immer Legitimieren aufgefordert... ich habe nie ein Passwort angegeben ..aber trotzdem alle getestet... geht einfach nicht.. und er sagt immer 
<Linu> Sorry bin eben rausgeflogen
<jokrebel> .oO( zu viele Punkte getippt <g> )
<allegro_> moin,
<allegro_> heute habe ich folgende Dummheiten gemacht: Aktualisierungsverwaltung
<allegro_> ohne vorheriges Image der Platte
<allegro_> kann ich die Änderungen von heute 09:22 wieder zurücknehmen?
<LetoThe2nd> allegro_: nein, eigentlich nicht. und was meinst du mit "dummheit"? ein nurmales update fällt nämlich eigentlich nicht in diese kategorie...
<allegro_> an seinem System rumzuschrauben (zu lassen) ohne Backup ist in meinen Augen eine Dummheit
<allegro_> und prompt ist auch eine massive Verschlimmbesserung eingetreten
<dadrc> Naja, wenn die Kiste noch bootet, kannst du im Log nachgucken, was installiert wurde und die vorherigen Versionen wieder installieren
<LetoThe2nd> allegro_: dann hast du wohl eine von der mehrheit der nutzer stark abweichende definition von "dummheit". egal. solange du nicht sagst was dir nicht passt, wirds wohl kaum möglich sein dir zu helfen.
<allegro_> dadrc, meinst Du mit Log den Verlauf im Software-Center von heute?
<dadrc> allegro_, ich hatte an /var/log/dpkg.log gedacht
<dadrc> aber wenn der reicht, wieso nicht?
<allegro_> /var/log/dpkg.log hat 957 Zeilen, im Software-Center sind heute 23 Aktualisierungseinträge das ist schon übersichtlicher, wie wäre das Vorgehen, um den alten Zustand wieder herzustellen?
<bekks> Es gibt keinen Weg zurück.
<TheInfinity> bekks: doch. reinstall. *g
<bekks> Was Du manuell machen könntest, wäre, die Pakete zu pinnen und jeweils die alten Versionen zu erzwingen.
<bekks> Dann kriegst Du dafür aber keine Updates mehr, und das wird Dir wegen der Abhängigkeiten auf Dauer dein System auch zerschiessen.
<bekks> TheInfinity: :P
<allegro_> was bedeutet "Pakete pinnen"?
<LetoThe2nd> man kann schon die alten paketversionen händig wieder einspielen... kurzform: die alten versioenen raussuchen, gesammelt in nen ordner schieben, und den dann dpkg -i'en. aber ich hab gerade weder zeit noch nerven das zu supporten, muss weg. hf everybody.
<allegro_> und wie finde ich heraus, welche Version vorher installiert war?
<bekks> allegro_: Festnageln.
<bekks> allegro_: Das wurde Dir bereits gesagt, wo Du das findest.
<deem> man kann auch pakete via apt-get in einer alten version installieren "apt-get install <paketname>=<versionsnummer>"
<allegro_> deem, das hört sich gut an
<deem> allegro_: das muss aber für jedes paket einzeln gemacht werdne
<allegro_> wenn wir das mal am Beispiel firefox durchspielen, da sind die Probleme auf den 1. Blick am größten
<bekks> Die da wären...?
<allegro_> ich komme an die Daten meine Erweiterungen nicht ran
<bekks> Das bedeutet was?
<TheInfinity> dass er sein profil durch das update gegrillt hat? *g
<bekks> Oder dass die Extensions einfach nicht aktiviert sind.
<allegro_> bekks das ist vergleichbar damit, als würdest Du an Deine Textverarbeitung und Tabellekalkulation nicht mehr rankommen
<bekks> allegro_: Erwarte bitte von niemandem dass er/sie weiß wovon Du redest, wenn Du nur schwammige BEschreibungen und keine konkreten Probleme angibst.
<TheInfinity> allegro_: die profildaten sind in ~/mozilla-firefox ... und wenn du ein update von firefox gemacht hast und das nun rückgängig machen willst darfst du das profil einzeln recovern. viel spaß ...
<TheInfinity> (da fehlte ein . bei ~/.mozilla-firefox
<deem> allegro_: von welcher zu welcher version war denn das firefox update?
 * TheInfinity fänd auch interessant zu wissen was allegro_ eigentlich an fremdquellen drin hat
<deem> allegro_: pack mal bitte ein "lsb_release -a" und ein "ls -lRa /etc/apt" in einen pastebin.
<deem> !nopaste
<kubine> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<x_> hallo, ich versuche gerade freebob zu installieren. leider verstehe ich absolut nicht was ich machen soll. vielleicht kann mir einer weiter helfen?  http://nopaste.info/4b69af5f2e.html
<allegro_> Firefox 9.01. Mozilla for Ubuntu canonical - 1.0 ist die neue Version, die war ca. 3.6, jedenfalls die, die bis gestern bei Ubuntu 10.10 noch aktuell war
<allegro_> wo finde ich die alt Version?
<deem> ubuntu 10.10? ist das nicht eol?
<x_> und hier noch die anweisung die ich ebenfalls nicht verstehe http://nopaste.info/04db4f0c84.html
<TheInfinity> deem: nein, noch 3 monate etwa
<deem> TheInfinity: ah. ok
<deem> x_: das sthet doch da. der sucht nach dem paket "alsa" und das hast du nicht installiert
<deem> x_: warum nimmst du nicht das freebobo backend aus den quellen?
<deem> -o
<x_> hab gestern erst ubuntu installiert. also unter apt-get install finde ich freebob nicht
<TheInfinity> x_: das heisst auch libfreebob0. einfach mal eine suche machen :)
<deem> oder jackd2_firewire
<deem> oder jackd2-firewire
<x_> das komische ist wenn ich diesen jackd prozess oder was das ist laufen habe leuchtet das lämpchen meiner externen soundkarte blau statt rot und trotzdem habe ich kein sound 
<allegro_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405317/
<x_> also libfreebob0 ist in apt nicht enthalten 
<bekks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=freebob&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<bekks> Das glaube ich nicht, Tim. :)
<deem> allegro_: da hast du aber viele lustige ppas drin
<deem> bekks: das ist nur noch bis natty drin. mein oneiric hat es auch nicht. da gibt es nur jackd2-firewire
<x_> wo ist die datei in der ich paketquellen für apt hinzufügen kann ?
<allegro_> das ist nur das was, was man mir hier im Chat oder bei ubuntu-users.de empfohlen hat, nur Opera hatte ich selber mal getestet
<deem> x_: was willst du denn da jetzt hinzufügen? man fügt nich teinfach so irgendwo was ein
<deem> allegro_: ich glaube nicht, dass dir hier jemand fremdquellen empfiehlt.
<bekks> allegro_: Hier hat das sicher niemand getan.
<x_> ich wollte libfreebob0 installieren aber in den momentanen quellen ist das nicht vorhanden 
<deem> x_: dann lies doch was man dir schreibt. das freebobo backend ist bei oneiric auch in jackd2-firewire
<allegro_> haben die Fremdquellen etwas mit der Restauration der alten Versionen zu tun?
<bekks> allegro_: Ja.
<allegro_> was?
<yan> Hallo. Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen Verbindungsprobleme mit einer Reihe von großen Websites (tagesschau.de, paypal.com, spiegel.de, facebook.com, bahn.de). Ich bekomme teilweise die Meldung, dass der Server zu lange braucht, um eine Antwort zu senden. In manchen Fällen ist der Seitenaufbau nur extrem langsam, Bilder werden nicht angezeigt und CSS nicht geladen. Jetzt Frage ich mich, ob das an meinem Rechner liegen kann, oder ob es der 
<yan> Anbieter/Router ist. Kann mir jemand bei der Fehlerdiagnose helfen?
<x_> http://nopaste.info/9791605295.html
<Nilrem> Hey Ubuntu Supporter ;D Ich habe kein Passwort, aber immer wenn ich was installieren will fragen die mich nach einem.... aber nichts eingeben geht auch nicht. Und nen neues Passwort kann ich auch nicht setzten
<allegro_> Nilrem, das ist das Passwort vom ersten Benutzer, der während der Installation angelegt wurde
<Nilrem> allegro_: Danke...aber ich habe gar keins gesetzt
<Nilrem> Alle meine alten und aktuellen probiert es geht nicht
<Nilrem> Was kann ich denn jetzt machen?
<jokrebel> Nilrem: Dan frag den der den Rechner aufgesetzt hat. Da gibt es definitiv ein paswort.
<jokrebel> *Passwort
<jokrebel> yan: Alles schon neu gestartet? Auch den Router?
<yan> ja, das hat wie gesagt schon vor ein paar tagen angefangen, aber da nur sehr vereinzelt. aber ich starte den router zur sicherheit nochmal eben neu.
<Nilrem> Ich war der Jenige der den Rechner aufgesetzt hat
<Nilrem> Ich habe alle meine Passwörter probiert
<Nilrem> Kann ich das nicht irgendwo noch rauskriegen
<Nilrem> Mit Adminrechten?
<jokrebel> Nilrem: Um Adminrechte zu erlangen brauchst Du ja das Passwort.
<Nilrem> Mein Benutzer hat doch Adminrechte
<bekks> Das Passwort ist nirgends im Klartext gespeichert.
<Nilrem> Ich bin mit nem Adminnutzer eingeloggt... dann fragen die mich bei Installationen immer nach dem Passwort... und das hab ch nicht mehr
<bekks> Das ist dasselbe Passwort wie das des Users.
<Nilrem> Das heißt jetzt, dass ich den Rechner komplett neumachen muss?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Livecd einlegen, PAsswort zurücksetzen.
<Nilrem> Der user hat kein passwort
<Nilrem> das ist ja das problem
<Nilrem> Gibt es nicht ein Programm oder nen terminal code was das passwort zurücksetzten kann
<Nilrem> weil live cd.. hab ich nicht
<jokrebel> Nilrem: Natürlich hat er eines 
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<bekks> 12Es gibt keine USer ohne Passwörter.
<bekks> Nilrem: Wenn Du keine Livecd hast, dann musst Du Dir eine herunterladen.
<jokrebel> Nilrem: Wie würdest Du denn dann neu aufsetzten ohne CD?
<jokrebel> Nilrem: Bist Du Dir sicher, dass das _Dein_ Ubuntu ist?
<yan__> jokrebel: ich sehe gerade, dass ich noch opendns in den einstellungen hatte. nach dem router-neustart und enttfernen von opendns hat es jetzt funktioniert. ich sehe erstmal, wie es sich entwickelt..
<Nilrem> ja
<Nilrem> verdammt es ist wirklich mein ubuntu.... ich habe das auf nem alten notebook installiert damit meine mum und dad einen rechner haben
<Nilrem> Und ich bin grade mit einem Systemverwalteraccount eingeloggt.
<Nilrem> Dafür brauchte ich beim einloggen kein passwort
<Nilrem> Aber fragt mich dummerweise für Installationen ... allerdings hab ich alle meine passwörter probiert
<apollo13> was sagt denn "id" wenn du es eintippst?
<jokrebel> Nilrem: Wie hast Du denn dann auf dem Elternrechner bisher Updates eingespielt?
<Nilrem> Ich habe enter gedrückt "weil ich ja kein passwort angegeben hatte für den benutzer"
<Nilrem> Das mit dem id
<Nilrem> sag ich euch gleich muss den ebn neustarten
<apollo13> für was neustarten?
<Nilrem> Sitze parallel an meinem Mac Book Pro
<Nilrem> Hat sich aufgehangen das Notebook
<Nilrem> Soll ich euch ales schreiben was bei id passiert, wenn ich es ins terminal tippe?
<apollo13> ja
<Nilrem> drei mal kommt familie /das ist der name vom konto) dann kommt nopasswdlogin und zum schluss admin
<Nilrem> Also das sind die angaben aus den klammern
<apollo13> ich wollte alles sehen…
<apollo13> 1:1
<apollo13> und nen lsb_release -a gleich nach
<Nilrem> mom
<Nilrem> ich schick mir das per email
<Nilrem> und kopiers hier rein
<apollo13> man ssh 
<jokrebel> Nilrem: Bitte nicht direkt in den Kanal.
<jokrebel> !pasten
<jokrebel> !paste
<kubine> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org
<Nilrem> sondern?
<jokrebel> Nilrem: Siehe auch das Topic.
<Nilrem> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/348  ....
<Nilrem> Ist das richtig?
<Nilrem> Da habe ich jetzt beide Angaben aus dem terminal rein gepackt
<Nilrem> Ich hoffe ihr könnt anhand der Angaben helfen
<Nilrem> werde ebn essn gehn
<jokrebel> …hier ist der Hauptbenutzer aber die 1000!
<Nilrem> aber familie ist doch die 1001
<Nilrem> es gibt neben familie nur noch gastzugang
<jokrebel> was sagt ein ls im Verzeichnis home?
<Nilrem> jokrebel: Wie meinst du das?
<Nilrem> Wenn ich fragen darf (:
<Nilrem> Im Ordner home befindet sich auch nur
<Nilrem> familie
<Nilrem> und so ein lost+found
<Nilrem> noch jemand da der helfen kann (: ?
<jokrebel> Nilrem: Was sagt ein "sudo -i"?
<bullgard6> '~sntop; (sntop) simple network top; HOST= Gator;   STATUS=  DOWN;   COMMENT=  local linux/alpha server.' Wie kann ich herausbekommen, auf welchem Host sich der Server Gator befindet? 
<Nilrem> jokrebel: Ein sudo -i sagt sudo password for familie:
<jokrebel> Nilrem: Und weiter? Versuche ein Passwort
<Hodes> hey, ich hab gerade die live cd drin und habe meine Fedora partition via gparted gelöscht. wie bekomm ich kubuntu jetzt dazu, dass er den freien platz benutzt?
<Hodes> oder soll ich aus dem freien platz einfach eine 2 partition machen?
<Hodes> statt einer logischen?
<Hodes> bitte bitte helfen? :)
<innerand> Ich denke bei der Installation wirst du danach gefragt, ob der unpartitioinierte Platz für die Installation verwendet werden soll
<bullgard6> Hodes: Indem Du die angrenzende Kubuntu-Partition vergrößerst
<Hodes> innerand: ne leider nicht, er möchte wenn manuell oder komplett installation
<Hodes> bullgard6: was meinst du?
<Nilrem> Ich kann gar nichts eingeben
<bullgard6> Hodes:Was ich geschrieben habe.
<Nilrem> Bei diesem Punkt wo password for familie steht
<Hodes> bullgard6: ich check nicht was du meinst
<Hodes> bullgard6: im mom hab ich ja gar keine partition für kubuntu
<bullgard6> Hodes: Dann teile mir bitte mit, was Du an meiner Mitteilung nicht verstanden hast.
<Hodes> bullgard6: welche angrenzende partiton?
<bullgard6> Hodes: Ach so. Was gibt der Befehl 'df -h' aus?
<Hodes> bullgard6: http://fpaste.org/8J4d/
<jokrebel> Nilrem: Das sieht man nicht, wenn man dort was eintippt. Passwort blind eintippen und enter drücken.
<c_korn> kann mir jemand bei der konfiguration der soundtreiber helfen? ich habe das problem, dass ich keinen sound aus dem kopfhörerausgang am front panel meinen PCs bekomme (funktioniert unter windows7). hwinfo --sound sagt mir "Model: "Intel Ibex Peak High Definition Audio"". aber "head -n 1 /proc/asound/card0/codec*" ergibt VIA VT1828S. das passt doch schonmal nicht zusammen oder?
<bullgard6> Hodes: Du hast noch gar kein Kubuntu installiert, nicht wahr?
<Elw3> tach , mein MB hat ne onboard ati karte eingesteckt hab ich ne nvida, gibs ne möglichkeit beidem ein video signal zu entlocken ?
<Hodes> bullgard6: genau, hatte ich ja gesagt, bin mit live cd unterwegs
<Hodes> bullgard6: vorher war fedora installiert, aber davon kann er nicht die partitionierung übernehmen, deswegen hab ich die gelöscht
<bullgard6> Hodes: Ok. Und Du hast auch noch kein weiteres Betriebssystem installiert, nicht wahr?
<Fuchs> Elw3: unterschiedliche Treiber, damit kaum unter dem gleichen X Display  (andere Instanz sollte gehen). Vielleicht kann bumblebee was reissen. 
<Hodes> bullgard6: doch doch, windows ist installiert
<Hodes> bullgard6: deswegen möchte ich ja keine komplett installation
<bullgard6> Hodes: Du willst eine Dual-Bott-Installation, nicht wahr?
<Hodes> bullgard6: genau
<Elw3> Fuchs, ah ja danke das klingt schomal vielversprechend
<Hodes> bullgard6: wie gesagt, ich kann den unpartitionierten bereich bei der installation leider nicht auswählen
<Elw3> öhm wenn ich jetz wüsste was das ist oO? in der repo ists jdenfalls net 
<bullgard6> Hodes: Hast Du Dir schon einmal den Artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dualboot durchgelesen?
<Fuchs> Elw3: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee  << this 
<Hodes> bullgard6: bin dabei, wenn ich das gerade richtig überflogen habe, muss ich den unpartionierten bereich erst formatieren
<jokrebel> Hodes: IIRC gibt es da in der Installtionsroutine eine Möglichkeit auf "Manuell" zu gehen.
<Hodes> jokrebel: jap, nur wusste ich nicht wie ich die partition dort formatieren soll. weil eig lass ich das immer von linux machen, mit swap und co
<Elw3> kopf>tisch  .. damit hab ich selbst schomal im zusammenhang mit einem völlig anderem problem gearbeitet , ich glaub bei dem gefriekel spar ich mir den 3. monitor doch lieber
<bullgard6> Hodes: Bitte den Artikel nicht nur überfliegen, sondern einigermaßen gut verstehen. Oft haben sonst Ubunteros nach dem ersten Installationsversuch Tränen in den augen (weil sie etwas falsch gemacht haben).
<bullgard6> Hodes: Du kannst hier im Kanal fragen, wenn Du eine Passage in dem Artikel nicht verstehst.
<Hodes> bullgard6: ja is schon klar, nur wie gesagt wollte ich eigentlich keine eigene partitionierung durchführen. daher meine frage, einfach eine 2 primäre festplatte erstellen um darauf dann kubuntu zu installieren, oder lieber als logisches laufwerk und dann selbst partitionieren!??!
<WiseMonk> warum sagt der termina connection refused, wenn ich versuche mich mit meiner eigenen IP mit telnet zu connecten?
<jokrebel> Nilrem: Und! - siehst Du eine Möglichkeit, meine Bedenken, dass Du da wirklich an nem PC sitzt an dem DU die Administratorrechte hast, zu belegen?
<bullgard6> Hodes: "eine 2 primäre festplatte erstellen"? Eine Festplatte kann  man nicht erstellen. Was willst  Du  tun?
<WiseMonk> telnet 192.168.1.98
<WiseMonk> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<Hodes> bullgard6: ich meinte eine primäre partition
<jokrebel> WiseMonk: Telnet will man nicht mehr beutzen.
<jokrebel> +n
<Hodes> bullgard6: sodass ich dann sdb für linux auswählen kann!? falls das geht
<bullgard6> Hodes: Ja, Du kannst eine zweite primäre Partition erstellen und darauf Kubuntu installieren. Besser ist es aber, wenn Du noch ein paar weitere Partitionen für Kubuntu erstellst, zum Beispiel eine Swap-Partition.
<Hodes> bullgard6: ok das war meine frage, also komme ich nicht um eine manuelle partitionierung herum?
<bullgard6> Hodes:  "sodass ich dann sdb für linux auswählen kann!? falls das geht" Ja, das geht.
<jokrebel> WiseMonk: Und wenn denn doch muss dort natürlich ein telnet-server laufen.
<Hodes> bullgard6: das wäre doch dann schließlich gut, oder sehe ich das falsch? bzw. was ist der nachteil/vorteil einer primären bzw. logischen partition?
<bullgard6> Hodes: Die neuen Kubuntu-Live-CDs können Dir auch automatisch Kubuntu zu Windows hinzu installieren. Ich persönlich würde von Hand partitionieren.
<bullgard6> Die Schaffung einer weiteren primären Partition ist eine gute Idee. Keine Nachteile.
<Hodes> bullgard6: ja das weiß ich, nur leider findet er anscheinend windows gerade nicht und möchte immer die komplette platte nehmen. Besteht bei zwei primären platten auch ein dualboot system?
<WiseMonk> und wie kann ich bei mir oder bei einem remote computer auf programme zugreifen? wenn zB auf einem remote computer espeak läuft und ich ihm eine message schicken will
<bullgard6> Hodes: "nur leider findet er anscheinend windows gerade nicht und möchte immer die komplette platte nehmen." Das ist Pech für Dich. Dann mußt Du von hand partitionieren.
<bekks> Hodes: Die Partitionierung hat nichts damit zu tun, ob es ein Dualbootsystem ist oder nicht.
<jokrebel> WiseMonk: Nimm ssh
<bekks> Hodes: Möchtest du das Windows auf der Platte behalten?
<Hodes> bekks: dh im klartext, 2 primäre partitionen und das dualboot system funktioniert?
<bekks> Die Partitionierung ist ega.
<jokrebel> WiseMonk: Ist quasi der verschlüsselte Nachfolger von Telnet.
<bullgard6> Hodes: "Besteht bei zwei primären platten auch ein dualboot system?" Antwort: Nicht unbedingt. Aber man kann versuchen, eins zu erstellen.
<bekks> *egal
<Hodes> bekks: ja ich möchte windows behalten
<bekks> Dann zeig uns erstmal die Ausgabe von fdisk -l
<bekks> sudo fdisk -l
<bekks> In einem Pasteservice, NICHT hier im Channel.
<WiseMonk> da kommt aber auch connection refused
<bekks> WiseMonk: Wenn der Dienst auf dem anderen Rechner keine Nachrichten entgegegn nimmt, dann ist das halt so.
<Hodes> bekks: http://fpaste.org/LCTJ/
<WiseMonk> ich hab "ssh 192.168.1.98" eingegeben
<bekks> WiseMonk: Wenn dort kein ssh Server horcht, ist das so.
<bekks> Hodes: Du hast zwei Windows-Partitionen.
<jokrebel> WiseMonk: Da muss dafür natürlich auf 192.168.1.98 ein ssh-Server auf Anfragen warten.
<Hodes> bekks: ja einmal die 100 mb für windows, die er automatisch erstellt und dann halt die windows partition
<bekks> Hodes: Jetzt kannst du noch entweder zwei weitere primäre Partitionen anlegen, oder eine primäre und eine erweiterte, die wiederum bis zu iirc 16 logische Partitionen enthalten kann.
<Hodes> bekks: also ich hatte das jetzt so gedacht, dass ich sdb erstelle und diese dann von kubuntu partionieren lasse. wohin kommt der boot-sektor, auf sda?
<jokrebel> Nilrem: Noch da?
<Hodes> bekks: wenn das boot-sektor heißt
<ring0> bekks, fyi: Am IDE-Anschluss können bis zu 60 logische Laufwerke erstellt werden, am SATA-Anschluss können bis zu 12 logische Laufwerke erstellt werden
<Hodes> bekks: noch da?
<bekks> Hodes: Der Bootsektor ist immer der erste Sektor einer Festplatte.
<bekks> Ob da nun was booted oder nicht.
<bekks> ring0: Was genau hat die Anschlussart damit zu tun?
<ring0> bekks, gute frage. steht so im wiki
<bekks> ring0: Kannst du mir bitte mal den Link geben?
<Hodes> bekks: mhh keeeee. also beim partitionieren, da nehm ich jetzt die gesamte gelöschte platte und mach daraus ext4 primär mit freier speicher anschließend alles?
<ring0> bekks, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung/Grundlagen#Primaere-Partitionen-erweiterte-Partition-und-logische-Laufwerke
<bekks> Hodes: Wieso gelöscht?
<Hodes> bekks: da war vorher fedora drauf und die partitionierung kann kubuntu nicht übernehmen, darum hab ich die partitionen gelöscht und wollte sie jetzt neu formatieren
<bekks> ring0: Im Wiki steht Quatsch. Mehr als 16 Partitionen sieht der Kernel nicht.
<bekks> Wieso sollte Ubuntu die Partitionierung nicht übernehmen können?
<Hodes> bekks: hatte ich schon ausprobiert, er findet die partitionierung nicht.
<Hodes> bekks: bei der installation gab es nur neben windows oder komplett
<Hodes> bekks: oder manuell
<bekks> Dann hättets Du manuell nehmen müssen und wärst glücklich gewesen.
<Hodes> dafür isset leider zu spööt
<x_> http://nopaste.info/6ea91b00ba.html
<Hodes> bekks: ehhmmm also wie formatiere ich die jetzt? primär ext 4 size after alles?
<bekks> Nein.
<Hodes> bekks: nich? wie dann?
<bekks> Wenn Du nur eine weitere Partition haben willst - dann ja, ansonsten legst du mit dem Installer halt entsprechend die gewünschten Partitionen an, und alles ist gut.
<ring0> bekks, ok, interessant. vielleicht gab es da mal einen unterschied, als noch zwischen dem ide- und dem scsi-treiber unterschieden wurde. unabhängig vom kernel jetzt gesehen
<jokrebel> x_: Und damit willst Du uns _was_ sagen?
<bekks> ring0: Nein, das hat nichts mit IDE oder SCSI zu tun. Das ist eine Limitation im Kernel.
<x_> was genau bedeutet das =
<x_> ?
<Hodes> bekks: oder nehme ich unformatted?
<bekks> Hodes: Was habe ich denn gerade gesagt?
<bekks> Und was bedeutet "unformatted"?
<x_> bin schon seit gut 5 stunden dran und versuche diesen freebob zu installieren XD
<bekks> x_: Und seit fast 5 Stunden sagt man Dir, dass das Paket auf deinem Ubuntu nicht mehr existiert und du bitte ein anderes nehmen sollst, das man Dir auch nannte.
<Hodes> bekks: unformatiert würd ich jetzt mal so sagen. ehhm, jetzt is immer noch die frage offen ob ich anschließend auch ein funktionierendes dualboot system habe?!
<bekks> Hodes: Kann man irgendwas auf etwas unformatiertes installieren? Kann man irgendwas damit anfangen? Nein. 
<jokrebel> x_: Schon mal versucht den letzten Satz zu übersetzen und zu befolgen (See the pkg-config man page for more details). Ich hab leider keine Ahnung über was Du drüber bist und warum diese Meldung kam…
<Hodes> bekks: da hast du wohl recht :D
<x_> bin wohl einfach zu blöd 
<Hodes> bekks: muss ich jetzt verstehen, warum er mir statt sdb nun sda3 gemacht hat?
<ring0> bekks, meine idee sollte auch den kernel außenvorlassen und nur die treiber einbeziehen. aber lassen wir lieber das ot-rumphilosophieren ;)
<bekks> Hodes: Wer ist er, und wo siehst Du das?
<Hodes> bekks: hab gerade mit dem kde partitionierungstool die partition erstellt. sdb hieße es nur, wenn ich eine zweite platte hätte, richtig?
<k1l> Hodes: ja. das sind grundlagen der bezeichnung
<k1l> sdXY X ist nen buchstabe und gibt die festplatte an, Y ist ne zahl und beziffert die partition
<Hodes> ok gut, ich schau jetzt mal was die installation mir sagt, ob es jetzt die partition als installationsort frisst
<Hodes> danke schonmal für alles :)
<jokrebel> Nil
<WiseMonk> wie kann ich auf espeakremote zugreifen?
<WiseMonk> espeak remote*
<Hodes> wie viel swap gebe ich bei 8 GB speicher?
<bekks> Wenn Du suspend-to-disk haben willst: 8GB.
<Hodes> bekks: ich mach es jetzt doch manuell. wie kann  ich die swap größe einstellen, der möchte irgendwie alles nehmen?
<bekks> Du legst swap, etc. genau so an wie die anderen Dateisysteme.
<Hodes>   bekks formatiere ich den freien platz erst in ext4 und dann partitioniere ich?
<bekks> NEIN.
<k1l> Hodes: ohweia.  du legst eine partition an und formatierst sie dann mit einem dateisystem
<ring0> WiseMonk, vorhin wurde dir doch schon ssh ans herz gelegt
<Hodes> k1l: sorry ich hab noch nie mit linux selber partioniert
<k1l> Hodes: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Manuelle_Partitionierung  und bitte ganz dringend oben die grundlagenlinks lesen!
<k1l> Hodes: das sind eher allgemeine pc-kenntnisse als linux spezifische kenntnisse
<bullgard6> '~sntop; (sntop) simple network top; HOST= Gator;   STATUS=  DOWN;   COMMENT=  local linux/alpha server.' Wie kann ich herausbekommen, auf welchem Host sich der Server Gator befindet? 
<bekks> In dem Du den NEtzwerkadministrator danach fragst.
<Hodes> k1l: oha da wird ja gesagt, dass man extended partitionen erstellt und keine primären. :P
<k1l> du kannst nur 4 primäre partitionen erstellen
<bekks> Und welchen Unterschied sollte das für Dich machen?
<allegro_> ich habe das probiert mit man kann auch pakete via apt-get in einer alten version installieren "apt-get install <paketname>=<versionsnummer>"
<allegro_> sudo apt-get install firefox=3.6.19
<bekks> allegro_: Das wurde Dir vorhin in diesem Kanal gesagt.
<allegro_> was ist daran falsch?
<allegro_> Bekks, was wurde mir vorhin gesagt?
<k1l> allegro_: die version muss auch in den quellen erhältlich sein
<bekks> allegro_: Dass man Pakete auch mit Angabe der Versionsnummer installieren kann.
<Hodes> bekks: gibt es keinen unterschied zwischen extended und primär, ausser das primär nur 4 möglich sind?
<allegro_> k1l, das verstehe ich nicht
<bekks> Hodes: Nein, gibt es nicht.
<allegro_> Bekks, das habe ich doch gerade probiert und frage jetzt, was ich falsch gemacht habe
<bekks> Hodes: In einer erweiterten Partition legt man logische Partitionen an.
<bekks> allegro_: Die Version heisst im Ubuntu-Repo nicht 3.6.19 sondern 3.6.19-ubuntuXY-abc.def -- hat also einen kompletten Versionstring.
<allegro_> bekks, danke, wie finde ich diesen String raus?
<k1l> allegro_: du kannst dir nicht eine version wünschen. die muss es schon so im paketsystem geben
<k1l> allegro_: packages.ubuntu.com z.b.
<Hodes> bekks: wieso nimmt mir bei der formatierung linux 2,49 gb weg von meinen 154?
<k1l> Hodes: die werden für root geblockt, damit das system noch läuft falls es voll ist 
<Hodes> k1l: asoo :)
<Hodes> k1l: wie viel platz sollte man inzwischen für das system nehmen?
<bekks> Du hast doch jetzt 154GB genommen. Das wird reichen.
<Hodes> bekks: sorry falsch ausgedrückt, für /root?
<bekks>  /root kann keine separate Partition sein, sondern liegt immer auf /
<bekks> Und da werden Dir wohl 20GB mehr als reichen.
<k1l> Hodes: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung   lesen!
<Hodes>  bin dabei :)
<k1l> dann sollten auch die ganzen fragen geklärt sein
<WiseMonk> ich weiss, aber ich weiss nicht, wie man mit ssh auf espeak zugreift
<WiseMonk> vielleicht kennt jemand da einen befehl für
<Hodes> k1l: was ich da jetzt nicht verstehe, nachdem ich den leeren platz als neues erweitertes laufwerk erstellt habe, folgen ja swap und co. aber da steht ich soll auf neu klicken, das geht da aber gar nicht, ich kann nur resize machen. heißt das ich muss die platte anschließend verkleinern und den freien platz dann erst zu ordnen?
<bekks> WiseMonk: Der Befehl ist "espeak". Mit ssh öffnest Du ein Terminal auf einem anderen Rechner.
<sash__> Falls du mit espeak Dateien lesen möchtest, wäre auch sshfs ne Möglichkeit.
<k1l> Hodes: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung/Grundlagen lesen!
<ring0> WiseMonk, voraussetzung ist nach wie vor, dass ein ssh-server auf deiner maschine mit dem espeak läuft
<k1l> Hodes: du scheinst da gar keinen überblick zu haben was du da wie machst.
<WiseMonk> hab beides installiert
<ring0> WiseMonk, beides heißt?
<WiseMonk> ssh und espeak
<bekks> WiseMonk: Installiert heisst nicht gestartet.
<allegro_> damit bin ich jetzt 1 Schritt weiter
<allegro_> sudo apt-get install firefox=3.6.24+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1
<WiseMonk> ok, es funktioniert jetzt
<allegro_> das ist die Fehlermeldung, was mache ich jetzt? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405322/
<bekks> allegro_: Eines der beiden Pakete installieren.
<allegro_> bekks, wenn ich eines der beiden Pakete zum Installieren in Synaptic auswähle, wird automatisch wieder firefox 9.01 selektiert, was ich nicht haben will
<bekks> Dann hast Du jetzt ein weiteres Paket, das du manuell behandeln musst, damit eine alte Version installiert wird.
<bekks> Die Reihenfolge der Abhängigkeiten darfst Du dabei selbst herausfinden.
<WiseMonk> kann ich das auch auf andere programme verwenden? zB xchat oder firefox?
<bekks> WiseMonk: Wenn Du das X-Forwarding von ssh benutzt - ja.
<Hodes> ok wer richtig liest, danke nochmal für alles :)
<allegro_> bekks, firefox hängt ab von firefox-branding und firefox-branding von firefox, was mache ich jetzt bei diesem Henne-Ei-Problem?
<Hodes> ok eine frage hab ich aber dennoch, also ich hab meine partitionen nnun erstellt und bin an dem punkt, manuell einrichten bei der installation. hier muss ich ja jetzt wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, / festlegen, oder?
<Hodes> oder gibt dazu auch einen wiki eintrag?
<Hodes> will jetzt nix falsch machen
<k1l> Hodes: ja du weisst jetzt / der partition zu, die du eben angelegt hast
<k1l> das gleiche mit swap und sonstigen partitionen, die du da nutzen willst.
<Hodes> k1l: also im klartext, "/" und "/home" swap hab ich ja schon erstellt?!
<k1l> Hodes: ich weiss nicht was du da gemacht hast
<k1l> Hodes: wenn du eben 3 neue partitionen erstellt hast dann musst du jetzt dme installer sagen, dass er diese 3 nutzen soll und wofür er die nutzen soll
<Hodes> k1l:  genau ich hab swap erstellt. "/" und "/home" ... das weiße ich jetzt zu, swap ist ja schon zu gewiese und "/" und "/home" hab ich jetzt gerade zu gewiesen.  das wars, richtig?
<k1l> ja 
<Hodes> k1l: alles klar, danke nochmals:)
<Hodes> k1l: formatieren muss ich aber nicht nochmal, oder?
<Hodes> nein muss ich nicht. schon ok jetzt
<cruxx> hallo usammen. kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen, wie ich meine obere panelleiste wieder herbekomme (also im ursprungszustand) meine freundin meinte sie muss sie löschen
<sdx23> Welches Ubuntu?
<cruxx> 10.04 und ich hätte es gern wieder wie nach der installation
<sdx23> Da geht das noch mit dem gcon-editor.
<cruxx> jo jetzt hab ich mal rumprobiert und habe gar nix mehr
<jokrebel> cruxx: Im Wiki schon geschaut? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gnome_panel
<sdx23> http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<cruxx> ne hab ich noch nicht. aber wer ich jetzt mal machen
<Nilrem> jokrebel: Bist du noch da.... ich war unterwegs
<Nilrem> jokrebel: Ich kann ja nen Screenshot machen
<Nilrem> jokrebel: bzw sag mir wie ichs beweisen kann
<Nilrem> ?
<cruxx> also danke nochmal, is alles wide
<cruxx> wieder da
<Mister_X2> Hi everybody. i want to install apanta, pdt and texlipse on my new installation of eclipse.
<Mister_X2> but is it possible to install it on the same way (url) on version 4.1.1 and / or 3.7
<Mister_X2> or is there something different?
<Mister_X2> oh sorry, wrong channel :-(
<butze> hey - wo könnte ich nach dem Grund suchen warum mein ssl-tunnel nach einigen Minuten zusammenbricht: Write failed: Broken pipe (nach Befehl:ssh -L 5431:localhost:5432 46.163.73.xxx -N)
<butze> Der Abbruch erfolgt immer dann wenn ich den Tunnel nutzen möchte, solange der Tunnel nicht gebraucht wird, erscheint die Meldung nicht
<red_> help
<Hodes> hat alles wunderbar geklappt, danke nochmal :)
<vladt_> butze: port sicher freigegeben für die jeweilige IP ?
<butze> vladt_, ja, anfangs klappt alles, nur nach gewisser Zeit der Inativität bricht die Verbindung zusammen
<vladt_> hm ein timeout also. ich nutze den ssh tunnel für eine synergy verbindung. hier gibt es alles 5 sekunden ein "lebenszeichen" vom client an den server
<vladt_> eventuell könnte dir das auch helfen?!
<butze> vladt_, leider wird das laut FAQ von pgAdminIII nicht unterstützt
<bullgard4> [Banshee 2.2.1] Wie soll man eine Radiostreamaufnahme Streamrecorder beenden?
<bullgard4> s/Streamrecorder/via Streamrecorder/
<jokrebel> <vermut> indem man stoppt (die Aufnahme notfalls den Stream)
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Aber vielleicht steht da ja etwas darüber: http://www.gitorious.org/banshee-community-extensions/pages/StreamRecorderUserGuide
<jokrebel> .oO( NO - normaly I'm no Google-Frontend )
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Ah, da steht's ja! Ich hatte diese Seite früher schon besucht, aber diese Passage übersehen (wohl, weil ich mich auf etwas anderes konzentriert hatte).  --  Danke!
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Immer wieder gern.
<deusex1983> hallo leute 
<deusex1983> wie kann ich professionell einen bug eines paketes unter xubuntu melden
<deusex1983> ubuntu-bug lässt mich ja nicht viel schreiben
<deusex1983> sondern schreibt ja automatisch :-(
<ring0> deusex1983, hier wäre ein anfang: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fehler_melden
<jokrebel> deusex1983: Bugs meldest Du am besten an "launchpad.net"
<deusex1983> vielen dank
<deusex1983> werde ich gleich erledigen
<Jarosch> Nabend!
<Jarosch> :/usr/bin/ld: i386 architecture of input file `lspci.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output <- was ist hier passiert?
<bekks> Du versuchst da irgendwas 32bittiges als 64bit zu verwenden.
<bekks> Irgendwas, was Du selbst kompilierst.
<jokrebel> Jarosch: Wobei ist das aufgetreten?
<deusex1983> hmm aber nach der reg. wo kann ich dann den bug posten finde das einfach nicht
<Jarosch> Hm, strange.. ja, ich wollt' mal wieder die aktuellsten Quellen einer Openelec Distribution auf einer Ubuntu Distribution kompilieren.
<Jarosch> Die Ubuntu Distribution ist 32bittig und das zu kompilierende Material sollte nach Kompilierung "x86_64" sein.
<bekks> Das wird nicht gehen.
<jokrebel> deusex1983: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Jarosch> Bis vor paar Wochen war das auch kein Problem.
<Jarosch> Doch, bekks. Funktionierte wunderbar.
<Jarosch> Nur heut' mal fix 'n "git pull" durchgeführt..
<Jarosch> make angeworfen und irgendwas ist er ausgestiegen..
<deusex1983> thanks
<Jarosch> Ich probier's mal mit'm "make clean" vorher.. vllt. ist ja etwas strubbellig geworden.
<marvin283> Hallo Leute; ich habe das Problem; das ich Ubuntu nicht auf meinem Desktop-PC gestartet bekomme. habe schon hin und her probiert. Es startet einfach nicht. Nun gerade habe ich es mit der Alternateversion probiert.
<marvin283> (ubuntu 11.04 alternate amd64) habe natürlich auch einen Amd Prozessor.
<marvin283> Installation hat perfekt geklappt; problem nun; wenn ich im Grubloader Ubuntu auswähle dann erscheint auf dem Bildschirm eine Weile nichts. Dann steht dort:
<marvin283> udevadm settle - timeout of 180 seconds reached, the event quest contains:
<gilbster> u
<LupusE> hi
<Amm0n> Hallo! Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich verhindere, dass manche Anwendungen bei der Verwendung zweier Monitore, mit Hilfe von Twinview, im Vollbild-Modus über beide Bildschirme ausgegeben werden?
<Judge> Hi @ all :)
<daemonarch2k4> nabend
<daemonarch2k4> macht hier vielleicht jemand videobearbeitung mit kdenlive?
<bekks> Nein, aber Metafragenbearbeitung mit irssi.
<bekks> Stell doch bitte eine fach deine eigentliche Frage :)
<FUZxxl> Hallo!
<FUZxxl> Kann man Ubuntu eigentlich auch auf einem Rechner mit UEFI installieren?
<FUZxxl> Bzw. kann man die UEFI-Features mit Grub 2 nutzen?
<apollo13> a) ja b) kA
<Fuchs> hagbrain: CTRL+A und dann @ 
<hagbrain> lol
<hagbrain> xD
<hagbrain> danke
<hagbrain> hehe
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<apollo13> Fuchs: rofl
<daemonarch2k4> frage : wollte bei kdnelive einen text über ein video blenden, nur sieht man das weder in der vorschau, noch im gerenderten video
<hagbrain> ich habe ein problem mit byobu. ich sollte mit den f-tasten die screens usw steuern können. wenn die bestimmten f-tasten aber drücke, wird immer nur ein ~ geschrieben
<benvei> Wenn man 2 Benutzer in die gleiche Gruppe steckt, kann man den Ordner dann für beide vollzugänglich machen?
<benvei> In meinem fall FTP User + Apache User
<bekks> Kann man schon - ist aber durchaus ein Sicherheitsrisiko.
<benvei> bekks, und wie machen es dann die großen webhoster? :p
<bekks> Die werfen garantiert nicht FTP und Apache in eine Gruppe.
<benvei> Aber es haben beide auf einen Ordner die gleichen rechte :p
<bekks> Das nennt man ACL.
<benvei> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/acl
<benvei> :p
<benvei> okay, danke bekks 
<apollo13> seriöse webhoster haben kein gtp
<apollo13> ftp*
<benvei> apollo13, 1&1, W4Y, etc. etc. haben alle noch FTP statt SFTP oder FPTS... 
<bekks> benvei: Das sagte apollo13 auch.
<apollo13> die sind auch wohl kaum ein beispiel für seriöse geschweige denn ordentliche hoster
<hagbrain> byobu nimmt im Terminal keine funktionstasten an sondern schreibt immer nur ein ~ obwohl eigentlich eine funktion ausgeführt werden soll. woran kann das liegen? ich komm nicht mehr weiter
<Fuchs> definiere "Funktionstasten". F1 - F12? 
<hagbrain> jo
<Fuchs> wenn ja: sicher, dass die Tastenkuerzel stimmen und nicht von jemandem (z.B. WM) abgefangen werden? 
<hagbrain> richtig
<hagbrain> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/byobu
<Fuchs> also was meint xev zu den tasten, und gehen die $sonstwo? 
<hagbrain> da sind die tastenkürzel beschrieben aber sie funktionieren nicht
<hagbrain> f5 und f6 gehen. sonst immer nur ~
 * Fuchs bleibt bei seinen Fragen
<hagbrain> tastenkürzel stimmen. jeweils nur die funktionstasten. abgefangen ka. ich bin mit putty eingelogt auf einem vserver. WM? xev? definiere sonstwo. 
<Fuchs> WM -> Fensterverwaltung (z.B. Compiz, metacity, werauchimmer) 
<Fuchs> xev -> Programm fuer das Terminal, zeigt an, welche X Events ankommen
<hagbrain> kk mo
<hagbrain> m
<Fuchs> sonstwo -> jede andere Anwendung, welche die entsprechenden Tasten als kuerzel definiert hat
<Fuchs> moment: Du bist aktuell unter einem Windows mit putty? 
<hagbrain> putty, windows7
<hagbrain> verbindung zu ubuntu server 10.04
<Fuchs> dann koennte das gut auch an Windows liegen, und dann vergiss xev gleich wieder
<Fuchs> und den wM 
<e-i-k-e> abend
<hagbrain> nabend. hmm ok. dann arbeite ich halt nur mit screen
<e-i-k-e> habe vor ca. 45 minuten 45gb an daten mit midnight commander ins jenseits befördert. dateisystem ext4. bisher keinen erfolg mit extundelete, foremost, magicrescue... gibts noch eine alternative?
<bekks> e-i-k-e: Nein.
<e-i-k-e> ps: sagt mir nicht backups. das ist nur nen temporärer lagerort für daten und die daten kann ich mir auch wieder neu besorgen
<e-i-k-e> okay. danke :)
<hagbrain> ein problem das ich auch noch nicht lösen konnte ist folgendes. ich starte über putty einen dedicated openttd server mit "openttd -D". wenn ich das ausgeführt habe, startet der server und der cursor bleibt dann immer in dem prozess und ich kann keine neuen befehle geben.
<Fuchs> hagbrain:  & 
<Fuchs> hagbrain: da Du auf einem Fremdsystem bist, willst Du Dir zudem nohup und disown ergoogeln 
<hagbrain> wie komme ich aus der serverkonsole heraus ohne den server zu beenden
<Fuchs> hagbrain: & sendet den Prozess in den Hintergrund. & disown loest ihn vom Elternprozess, wodurch er ueberlebt, wenn man das Terminal schliesst
<Fuchs> nohup vor dem Befehl sorgt theoretisch dafuer, dass er bei einem hangup durch den user nicht stirbt 
<Fuchs> und: einen Dienst startet man nicht von Hand, dafuer gibt es wunderhuebsche Initskripte
<hagbrain> danke. das hat sehr geholfen^^. ja das mit dem script bin ich auch shcon angegangen, inklusive autostart wenn der server rebootet. aber da gibt es zu viele varianten usw.
<hagbrain> danke dir für die hilfe. damit komm ich shcon mal ein gutes stück weiter
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> noch so als Geheimtipp: 
<Fuchs> ah, unser Bot ist ja tot
<Fuchs> moment
<hagbrain> xD
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger  << das
<hagbrain> :-( ja xD bin seit 3 tagen durchgängig mit begeisterung am server einrichten. war noch keine zeit dafür. und mit den kleinen probs konnte ich bis jetzt schon gut leben. danke
<benvei> Fuchs, wieso is der Bot eigentlich tot? :ü
<benvei> :p
<Fuchs> weil 
<benvei> achso, hab ich mir fast gedacht ;)
<Fuchs> ich mir auch
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-29
<hagbrain> Fuchs: du hast gesagt das du ein script schreiben würdest für den dienst bzw server. wie würdest du dieses script beim booten starten, und wie beendest du einen prozess/dienst den du mit nohup gestartet hast. wenn ich nach autostart suche dann kommen immer mehrere varianten und möglichkeiten. ich habe das problem das ich nicht weis welche nun die richtigen für mein vorhaben sind
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste  << hagbrain 
<hagbrain> der dedicated server von openttd ist ein dienst?
<Rochvellon> hagbrain> ein server-programm ist ein dienst
<hagbrain> ok danke. ich wühle mich mal da durch
<hagbrain> Fuchs: das mit den runleveln habe ich nun verstanden. jetzt besteht nur das problem das ich openttd nicht als dienst ansprechen kann. zum ausführen des servers muss ich  openttd -D angeben. mit start stop usw kann ich da nix beeinflussen (openttd start). oder habe ich es noch nicht verstanden?
<Fuchs> doch, kannst Du, 
<Fuchs> leider fehlt mir gerade die Zeit um Dich da komplett durchzufuehren, 
<Fuchs> Du solltest aber eigentlich die gewuenschten Informationen finden. In der Zwischenzeit kannst Du Dich ja mit der obigen Loesung  (nohup, disown, ...) begnuegen, damit Du schon mal "arbeiten" kannst
<hagbrain> jo das geht auch wunderbar. läuft alles
<hagbrain> ja ich versuche mal das so hinzubekommen das die begriffe start und stop enen einfluss haben auf openttd. ich will nicht stören. danke für die hilfe
<Fuchs> hagbrain: stoeren tust Du nicht, ich muss ja nicht antworten ;)   Keine Ursache, weiterhin viel Erfolg. 
<hagbrain> hehe
<ben1u> Hallo, ich starte chromium-browser aus der Konsole und es öffnet nicht sondern zeigt an "Speicherzugriffsfehler"
<ben1u> Woran kann das liegen?
<bullgard4> Was versteht man unter "The Ubuntu-mono Archives"? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mono/
<natoka> hi
<dreamon> Mit welchem Programmchen kann ich die Netzwerkauslastung grafisch in einer Gui anzeigen lassen. Also nicht im Panel oder auf dem Desktop Hintergrund?
<bekks> In der Systemüberwachung zB.
<bekks> Aber diese ganzen grafischen Tools sind ziemlich ungenau (insbesondere die Systemüberwachung).
<dreamon> Würde gerne in und out sehen.. was halt gerade so passiert. Muß nicht groß und aufwändig sein. gibts über die Konsole was.. kbs würde mir auch reichen.
<bekks> iftop, iptraf.
<dreamon> iptraf zeigt ja schön die Ports an.. nice. 
<dreamon> iftop kann man schön verkleinern, so das die Wichtigsten Infos sichtbar bleiben.. Merci bekks
<Pilatus> welchen php Editor könnt ihr unter Ubuntu empfehlen bluefish hab ich mir gerade angeschaut gibt  es noch starke Alternativen ? 
<bekks> Pilatus: vi
<Pilatus> bekks: dann lieber nano :P
<dreamon> Pilatus, Quantas?
<dreamon> Was für einen guten ftp clienten gibt es unter ubuntu?
<ZeroMC> filezilla
<bullgard4> dreamon: Definiere "gut".
<ZeroMC> fand ich zumindest gut
<dreamon> bullgard4, Einfach zu bedienen und zuverlässig. gftp ist schwer zu bedienen und macht ihr oft ärger
<bullgard4> dreamon: Ich kenne keinen solchen.
<dreamon> Gibts für die Konsole was gutes?
<apollo13> dreamon: man ftp
<apollo13> funzt wunderbar, was kompletteres gibts nicht *gg*
<dreamon> apollo13, Würg..
<bullgard4> dreamon: Ich finde sftp gut.
<Guschtel`> ncftp
<overlook> hallo. ich wÌrde gerne meinen QQ-Account in Empathy nutzen. lt Website soll das protokoll auch unterstÌtzt sein. jedoch finde ich keine mögklichkeit, ein solches kto in empathy anzulegen
<Frickelpit> overlook: deine umlaute sind kaputt
<overlook> Frickelpit: stimmt - das steht als naechstes auf der liste :)
<bullgard4> Guschtel: Was ist denn an dem ncftp "well-featured" = "gut ausgestattet"?
<overlook> wie Frickelpit anmerkte, habe ich probleme mit den umlauten - wo kann ich mit der fhlersuche beginnen?
<Frickelpit> overlook: als erstes mal in deinem IRC-Client, ansonsten in deinen systemweiten settings
<overlook> weechat sagt: charset: terminal: ISO-8859-15, internal: UTF-8" - also muss ich meine terminal-session umkonfigurieren?
<Frickelpit> welches nutzt du?
<overlook> gnome-terminal 
<overlook> jedoch laeuft weechat in einem screen. muss ich das auch konfigurieren?
<Dieter_> hallo zusammen
<mactetz> hi
<Frickelpit> overlook: gute frage, ich nutzt irssi nicht mit screen
<Frickelpit> overlook: könnte aber möglich sein
<overlook> aber meine "locale" sehen auch ungluecklich aus, oder? http://pastie.org/3275467
<overlook> soltle dort nicht ueberall de_DE.UTF-8 stehen?
<Dieter_> versuche 3g treiber zu installiren auf acer aspire one 150 geladen  habe ich schon
<Frickelpit> overlook: eigentlich schon
<Dieter_> aber der installkit bringt fehler, wie bringe ich fertig zu installiren und zu connekt
<overlook> Frickelpit: und das mache ich am besten wie?
<Dieter_> bin momentan über wlan online
<Frickelpit> overlook: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen#nderung-der-Kodierung
<overlook> Frickelpit: danke. ich gehe lesen und testen.
<Dieter_> kann keiner helfen?
<jokrebel> Guest22094: Ich hoffe Du bist nicht wirklich als root unterwegs…
<jokrebel> sorry fallers gast
<jokrebel> sorry falscher gast
<jokrebel> Guest79329:  Ich hoffe Du bist nicht wirklich als root unterwegs…
<Guest79329> denke bin neu, auf der linux-ebene als root angemeldet
<k1l> Guest79329: das ist sehr schlecht. 
<Guest79329> wie dann
<k1l> unter linux ist man nur dann root wenn man die rechte auch benötigt. bei ubuntu ist man nie root. man nutzt an passender stelle sudo
<k1l> aber es gibt keinen grund immer rootrechte zu nutzen. das ist anders als diese Windows-Unart, wo man immer als admin angemeldet ist
<Guest79329> ok was gebe ich dann in dem terminal ein
<k1l> Guest79329: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grundlagen  hier am einfachsten mal die einsteiger seiten durchlesen. da wird es erklärt
<Guest79329> ok danke schon mal
<k1l> Guest79329: man meldet sich NIE als root an. du meldest dich als der normale user an, den du bei der installation angelegt hst
<BenSprz> bei side by side installation von live cd (10.04) hängt sich der laptop bei der repartitionierung immer auf, was sollte ich tun
<k1l> side by side?
<BenSprz> und die live cd erkennt mein wirelessnetwork nicht... hab schon versucht, den treiber nachzuinstallieren, aber ging nicht
<BenSprz> k1l mit windows vista parallel
<Frickelpit> BenSprz: vorher partitionieren mit gparted
<Frickelpit> k1l: vermutlich ein dualboot
<BenSprz> meinetwegen ein dual boot
<k1l> BenSprz: am besten erstmal vista booten und von vista selber die windows partition verkleinern lassen.
<jokrebel> BenSprz: Umpartitionierung kann bei bereits installiertem Windows (muss dann erst verkleinert werden) und großer Festplatte sehr lange dauern.
<k1l> BenSprz: danach dann das livesystem starten und mit gparted die benötigten partitionen per hand anlegen. dann die installation starten und die angelegten partitionen zuweisen.
<BenSprz> k1l/jokrebel: wie klein die windows partition, wie groß die ubuntu (insg 1e50 gb) und wiel lange ist lang
<k1l> BenSprz: am besten machst du das mit vista. seit vista kann win das auch alleine. das finde ich am sichersten
<BenSprz> ok, probier ichs mal mit vista, wie groß sollten die einzelnen partitionen sein, soll ich einfach durch 2 teilen die 150 gib?
<k1l> BenSprz: hier eine einführung: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung
<LupusE> hi
<jokrebel> BenSprz: Sehr Lange soll heißen durchaus auch ein paar Stunden. Am besten Du hörst auf k1l und machst erstmal unter Windows ausreichend Platz.
<k1l> BenSprz: frag mal die win spezialisten, wie viel vista so allg. braucht. ubuntu würde ich auf 3 partitionen verteilen: /, /home und dann Swap.  dann noch eine extra partition mit ntfs oder fat32 für datenaustausch mit beiden systemen
<k1l> im artikel steht wie groß die so sein sollten. 10gb für /, swap = ram und /home so 30GB oder so? kommt halt drauf an wieviel man da reinpackt. den rest von vista und der datenpartition
<seven_> hab grade eine datei gelöscht, gibts da einen weg die wieder zu bekommen ?
<jokrebel> seven_: Wie gelöscht?
<seven_> rm foo.txt
<sdx23> Aus dem Backup holen. Wenn kein Backup - Dateisystem?
<jokrebel> dann eher nein. Höchsten mit forensischen Möglichkeiten.
<seven_> :(
<jokrebel> seven_: Dafür wurde der Papierkorb (Trash) erfunden.
<tux127> geht aber nicht bei rm
<tux127> nur im dateimanager oder mit dem trash-befehl
<jokrebel> tux127: Schon klar. Aber Dateien, wo man nicht genau weiß ob man sie nicht doch noch braucht, benennt man um.
<seven_> ja war blöd von mir, aber mir ist gerade eingefallen das ich das file gestern auf pastebin gestellt hab ;)
<N3xxor> moinsen
<N3xxor> keiner da?
<jokrebel> N3xxor: Besser ist, es grüßen jetzt nicht 181 Leute zurück - Hi ;-)
<N3xxor> ^^ oki aber das sich keiner meldet hab schon gedacht iwas stimmt mit xchat net ^^
<N3xxor> und für 181 leuts die hier sind relativ still hier oder sind se alle an privat pn
<jokrebel> Für Smalltalk ist auch der #ubuntu-de-offtopic gedacht. Hier reiner, knallharter Support ;-)
<N3xxor> oki bin recht neu in der linux welt macht aber lenz 
<k1l> N3xxor: da lohnt sich gleich mal der blick in die channelregeln. (sollte eigentlich standard sein wenn man neue kanäle betritt) dann kannst du dir im wiki weiter auch die einsteiger seiten angucken :)
<N3xxor> jap thx hab schon einiges gelesen aber kennst das ja bei learnig by doing kommen immer wieder mal nen parr fragen auf
<N3xxor> hab gedacht les mal hier ein wenig mit und lern was ^^
<k1l> klingt nicht verkehrt, grade ist nur (zum glück) wenig los
<svennevs> hi
<N3xxor> moinsen
<svennevs> sacht mal... ich hab hier nen altes Karmic rumfliegen
<svennevs> Ubuntu 9.10
<svennevs> und ich würd das gerne Updaten auf Onirci, allerdings ohne Update-Odysee
<k1l> svennevs: dann neu installieren
<svennevs> warum kann man nicht einfach direkt dist-upgraden?
<svennevs> neue Paketquellen rein und upgrade?
<k1l> das geht nur von LTS zu LTS version. ansonsten fallen die zwischenschritte an
<svennevs> hm
<svennevs> "Zwischenschritte" ist auch recht schwammig
<svennevs> letztlich aktualisiert man ja "auch nur" Pakete
<k1l> svennevs: wird definitiv nicht gehen. erst recht nicht mit nur ändenr der paketquellen. der update-manager macht nämlich mehr als nur die paketquellen ändern
<k1l> svennevs: nein. das ist anders als bei debian
<svennevs> was macht der Update-manager denn gegenüber debian noch?
<k1l> müsste ich jetzt erst raussuchen, aber es ist anders als bei debian.
<svennevs> hmkey
<svennevs> na gut, sagen wir mal ich mache ne neuinstallation
<svennevs> die würde ich sowieso von Knoppix oder GRML machen
<svennevs> weil ich keine LiveCD brennen will
<svennevs> kann ich die Neuinstallation dann auch vom Bestandssystem machen?
<k1l> live-usbstick
<svennevs> hat die Ubuntu-Installationscd ein Problem mit cat /dev/cdrom > /dev/usb ?
<svennevs> (wobei usb = irgendeine externe HDD)
<svennevs> GRML kann das (erfreulicherweise)
<svennevs> hab zumindest in irgendeiner der Ubuntu-Wikis gelesen, dass es irgendein Tool gibt um diese Live-USBsticks zu generieren und ich frag mich was das bringen soll gegenüber dem plain-ISO
<k1l> nutze doch einfach den startmedienersteller von ubuntu mit nem oneiric iso.
<svennevs> hmpf
<svennevs> eine dumme Frage noch
<svennevs> werden bei Ubuntu-Server die Kernels weniger oft aktualisiert als bei Ubuntu-Desktop?
<svennevs> oder verwenden die die gleichen Repositories
<svennevs> Kernelaktualisierungen laufen naemlich hoeher Uptime prinzipiell entgegen
<k1l> es gibt eigene server kernel
<Semmelchen> Hab eine Externe Festplatte an der Fritzbox hängen wenn ich sie aufrufe würde ich dort die gespeicherten Bilder gerne als Vorschau sehen hat jemand deine lösung ?
<svennevs> eigene serverkernel?
<svennevs> d.h. wenn ich mehr Serverflair will, hau ich mir Ubuntu Server drauf und installier dann ein X11 drauf
<k1l> svennevs: ähm server mit gui? o_O
<Bogscitz> Moin moin
<Bogscitz> Grad aus Versehen in #ubuntu-server gelandet, drum versuch ichs nochmal hier: Ich versuche auf einem Ubuntu Server (11.10 x86_64) meine WLAN-Karte (Intel Wireless 4965AGN / iwl4965 geladen) zum AP zu machen. Leider mag hostapd nicht, obwohl es laut eigentlich out-of-the-box laufen sollte. Die Ausgabe von hostapd und dessen Config: http://pastebin.com/F3ZwzSuK
<jokrebel> Semmelchen: im Nautilus?
<Semmelchen> ja
<Bogscitz> wlan0 existiert auch: 6: wlan0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state DOWN qlen 1000
<jokrebel> Semmelchen: Kann man bei "Bearbeiten - Einstellungen - Vorschau" von nur lokal auf immer umstellen.
<Semmelchen> Cool ;-) So einfach war es Danke!
<jokrebel> Semmelchen: Gerne.
<foobar1010> hallo
<Bogscitz> hi
<Semmelchen> Und hast du auch eine lösung zwecks Drucker (Epson DX8400) auf meinem Home PC habe ich 10.04LTS da kann ich nicht mit Scannen und auf meinem Laptop habe ich 11.10 und da geht es liegt dann wohl am Kernel oder ?
<foobar1010> ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand kurz zeit hätte mir mit einer iptables einstellung zu helfen. :3
<foobar1010> ich würde gerne den gesamten tcp und dns-req traffic eines users über tor tunneln und alles andere verwerfen so das es ausgeschlossen das traffic der nicht über tor geleitet werden kann den computer verlässt, mein bisheriger stand ist folgender: http://pastebin.com/b1pupNHv leider kommt ein icmp ping immer noch durch... weiss jemand rat?
<foobar1010> der computer ist direkt über umts mit dem internet verbunden
<jokrebel> Semmelchen: Kann man nicht pauschal so sagen. Im Wiki schon geschaut und in der Hardwaredatenbank?
<jokrebel> !hcl
<kubine> HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<jokrebel> Semmelchen: dies und : http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Epson-Drucker_und_-Multifunktionsger%C3%A4te
<Semmelchen> ja habe ich schon geguckt sollte eigentlich unter 10.04 laufen der Scanner aber kann nur Drucken 
<jokrebel> Semmelchen: Hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank/Peripherie#Drucker steht aber: Drucker wird erkannt. Scanner muss mit den Avasys Treibern betrieben werden: Epson Scanner -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Epson_Scanner
<jokrebel> Semmelchen: Was aber nicht heißen soll dass ich mit Epson Erfahrung hätte oder dies bestätigen kann.
<hagbrain> Guten Tag an alle. Fuchs bist du da?
<jokrebel> hagbrain: Kann auch jemand anderes vielleicht weiterhelfen?
<Judge> Yoyoyoy
<hagbrain> jokrebel: ok. ich versuch es mal zu erklären. er wusste nur schon womit ich probleme habe. ich möchte ein start-sto script für einen dedicated server von openttd schreiben. mit openttd -D kann ich den server starten. das wäre ja dann unter start einzutragen. jetzt muss ich nur wissen wie ich den server wieder beenden kann.  was muss ich unter stop eintragen. hier ist die parameterliste von openttd http://wiki.openttd.org/Command_line
<hagbrain> start-stop
<hagbrain> ich möchte die vorlage benuten http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dienste
<sdx23> Wenn er keine spezielle Möglichkeit dazu bietet: pid merken und dann ein kill drauf.
<hagbrain> aber nach jedem start ist dir pid doch anders. ich möchte den server mit ottd -stop   beenden können
<hagbrain> und da sich der pid wert immer ändert ist es so nicht variabel
<sdx23> Deswegen schrieb ich ja, pid merken. Musst du eben beim Starten aus $! auslesen - wenn das nicht gerade selbst noch ein Wrapper ist.
<hagbrain> macht man das so?? Oo was ist mit dieser methode hier? http://stevenbenner.com/2010/11/how-to-set-up-a-team-fortress-2-dedicated-server-on-ubuntu/   runterscrollen
<hagbrain> der erste lange code. den meine ich. wo der autor /etc/init.d/srcds  aufgeführt hat
<sdx23> naja, ob man da unbedingt screen braucht -
<hagbrain> hmm
<sdx23> Du kannst einen Blick auf das Init-Skript von Gentoo werfen: http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/games-simulation/openttd/files/openttd.initd?hideattic=0&diff_format=s&view=markup
<hagbrain> danke. das sieht gut aus. dem daemon kann man scheinbar ja auch für viele andere server verwenden und die struktur ist auch nachvollziehbar. danke dafür.
<usch> Hallo. Wie kann ich im Chrome einem self-signed Zertifikat vertrauen? Bzw. welche Datei muss ich da importieren? Ich möchte gern die Warnung bei https://localhost loswerden.
<dAnjou> usch: google benutzt?
<sappel> moin. nutzt hier jemand dvb-c von kabel-bw in ba-wü in verbindung mit vlc oder mplayer?
<dAnjou> sappel: frag bitte die frage
<jokrebel> sappel: Metafragen bringen meist nicht viel. Schilder einfach Dein Problem.
<overlook> usch: http://ydal.de/trusting-self-signed-certificates-with-google-chrome-on-linux/
<usch> dAnjou: ja, aber nicht fündig geworden. Ist das ein Bug?
<dAnjou> http://www.poweradmin.com/help/sslhints/Chrome.aspx
<usch> OK, ich gucke mal...
<dAnjou> siehe auch overlook 
<dAnjou> das trifft eher zu
<sappel> ich such jm, der mir seine channels.conf geben kann bzw. der mir einen sender geben kann oder meine conf ausprobieren will. frisch gescannt und trotzdem gehen ein paar sender nicht
<jokrebel> sappel: http://www.vdr-wiki.de/wiki/index.php/Channels.conf_DVBC-De-BadenW%C3%BCrttemberg-KabelBW
<sappel> thats vdr...has different formats than mplayer/vlc etc, but thanks
<usch> overlook, dAnjou: Die Ausführung des ersten Befehls des ersten Links bringt bei mir folgende Ausgabe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/821407/
<k1l> channels.conf sollte einheitlich sein
<sappel> k1l: ist sie meines wissens nach nicht. darauf weißt auch die anleitung von w_scan im wiki nahelegt
 * jokrebel kennt das auch nur von Kaffeine, dass die da was anderes haben; die heißt dann aber auch nicht mehr channels.conf.
<overlook> usch: http://superuser.com/questions/297889/does-openssl-errno-104-mean-that-sslv2-is-disabled  sagt 104 ist "Connection reset by peer"
<overlook> usch: versuche localhost statt 127.0.0.1
<usch> overlook: Selbes Ergebnis. Komisch. Über den Browser komme ich über beide Varianten drauf.
<overlook> usch: sry, da kann ich leider dann nicht weiterhelfen
<usch> OK, danke trotzdem
 * jokrebel hat jetzt das w_scan-Wiki rauf und runter gelesen ohne da diesen Hinweis gefunden zu haben. Halt mich aber raus, da ich mit DVB nur -T hier testen kann.
<MonsieurBon> Hi
<MonsieurBon> Sind Netzwerk Drucker immer Linux Kompatibel? Oder auf was muss ich beim Kauf achten?
<dAnjou> MonsieurBon: du brauchst nach wie vor den treiber
<dAnjou> der drucker sollte also an sich linux kompatibel sein
<ppq> MonsieurBon: http://www.openprinting.org/printers hier kannst du dich informieren, ob ein drucker gut oder überhaupt unterstützt wird
<ppq> MonsieurBon: ohne etwas einarbeitung in die materie (cups, ipp, ...) ist das übrigens leider nicht zu machen
<MonsieurBon> ppq, ok. wenn dort ein ähnliches Modell des selben herstellers als kompatibel beschrieben wird, kann ich dann davon ausgehen, dass das andere modell ebenfalls kompatibel ist, oder können da grosse unterschiede herrschen?
<ppq> MonsieurBon: können durchaus, ja
<MonsieurBon> hum ok...
<MonsieurBon> Gibt es Hersteller, die grundsätzlich oder eher kompatibel sind?
<ppq> persönlich kann ich den samsung ml-1860 empfehlen. hoher standbyverbrauch, aber wenn man ihn an einer steckerleiste betreibt ist das kein problem. ist kostengünstig, funktioniert mit den proprietären samsungtreibern ganz gut, wenn auch nur mit 600 statt 1200 dpi
<ppq> muss weg, sorry
<MonsieurBon> ok
<MonsieurBon> ppq, das ist aber kein Netzwerkdrucker?
<x3oo> ist es eigentlich vernünftig programme für einen atom z550 speziell zu kompilieren?
<x3oo> oder ist das ein ganz normaler i686
<jokrebel> MonsieurBon: Such mal in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank/Peripherie#Drucker nach "Netzwerkdruck" - auch das sind IMHO brauchbare Empfehlungen.
<MonsieurBon> jokrebel, ich schau mich mal dort um
<MonsieurBon> Brother haben auf ihrer Homepage Linux Treiber zum download. Sind diese tauglich?
<Fuchs> ich persoenlich empfehle HP 
<Fuchs> die haben einen lustigen Wizard, der Dich bei USB / Netzwerkdruckern durch alles fuehrt 
<Fuchs> und am Schluss laeuft es einfach
<x3oo> das kann ich bestätigen
<MonsieurBon> Einen Wizard für Linux? Hihi :-D
<Fuchs> MonsieurBon: und eine nette GUI mit Tintenstaenden und was-weiss-ich fuer Linux, ja 
<x3oo> das hp-app ist ziemlich gut, allerdings sind die druckdialoge bei windows dennoch etwas besser
<Fuchs> deren Treiberpaket (hplip) taugt ziemlich gut, nach meiner persoenlichen Erfahrung
<jokrebel> MonsieurBon: Ich rate auch eher zu HP. Hab da bisher auch nur gute Erfahrung damit. Und Treiber von Herstellerseiten herunterladen ist nicht die Optimallösung.
<allegro_> Moin, zu meiner gestrigen Frage zum Downgrade von Firefox 9.01 auf 3.6x habe ich jetzt die Lösung
<jokrebel> Firefox auf 3.6 downgraden? Wieso will man sowas?
<MonsieurBon> Wollte ich jetzt auch grad fragen :D
<allegro_> wenn die Add Ons unter 3.6 Daten ablegen und diese unter 9.01 nicht mehr laufen, kommt man an seine Daten nicht mehr ran
<MonsieurBon> Fuchs, kann ich denn bei HP einfach darauf vertrauen, dass es läuft oder soll ich mich da auch schlau machen?
<MonsieurBon> Wow, HP führt sogar eine Liste der kompatiblen Ubuntu Versionen! Ich glaube, das werde ich unterstützen!
<TheInfinity> hmm. EFI laptop (macbook pro). ubuntu 11.10. boot schmiert mit "fb: conflicting fb hw usage nouvaufb vs EFI VGA - removing generic driver" ab.
<TheInfinity> ausser der via google zu gefundenen info "ja, grub2 hat n problem mit efi" und "nouvau kann nicht mit efi grafikkarten umgehen" irgendwelche lösungen? :)
<k1l> TheInfinity: acpi=off  mal probiert?
<svennevs> hallo
<TheInfinity> k1l: nur noapic. mal schauen was acpi sagt.
<svennevs> ich hab nen ziemlich dummes Problem auf mehreren Ubuntu-Server-Installationen: Ich sehe in aptitude alle Packete doppelt
<svennevs> mal auf deutsch, mal auf englisch
<svennevs> bei einer Version (meist englisch) fehlt komplett die Beschreibung.
<k1l> svennevs: aptitude kommt mit multiarch nicht zurecht
<k1l> apt-get und apt-cache nutzen
<svennevs> k11, mit multiarch meinst du amd64 vs 32bit?
<svennevs> das wär aber ein Armutszeugnis wenn aptitude das nich kann...
<svennevs> mehrer Architekturen gibts doch in Ubuntu/Debian schon seit Ewigkeiten o.O
<k1l> mit multiarch meine ich multiarch, was den 32bit und64bit kram mal überflüssig machen soll.
<k1l> svennevs: ich meine nicht entweder 32bit oder 64bit sondern mutliarch. und ja, aptitude kann es nicht
<svennevs> hmm... cool, also sowas wie Universal Binaries unter OS X
<svennevs> mach ich denn irgendwas kaputt wenn ich dann aptitude verwende? Oder warum dein tipp zu apt-{get,cache}?
<k1l> ja man sollte aptitude nicht nutzen, solange das dort nicht funktioniert
<svennevs> hmpf
<TheInfinity> k1l: dann lande ich in einer busybox. hmpf.
<svennevs> das würde erklären warum ich eine INstallation total zerschossen habe
<svennevs> mit lauter unerklärbaren kaputten dependencies
<svennevs> danke für den hint
<svennevs> was ist mit synaptics?
<svennevs> kann synaptics multiarch?
<k1l> weiss ich aus dem stehgreif nicht. apt-get und softwarecenter könnne es auf jeden fall
<svennevs> hmkey
<dat0m> hallo
<Raul112> Hallo, ich hab eine kurze Frage: Gibt es ein Tool, welches jegliche Benutzeraktivitäten protokolliert?
<Raul112> Hat keiner eine Idee dazu, womit das zu realisieren wäre? Sonst komm ich später noch einmal wieder. Gerade nicht so viel Zeit.
<jokrebel> !geduld
<k1l> Raul112: das ist halt datenschutz-technisch ein sehr brisantes thema
<Raul112> Es geht mir auch nur um meinen lokalen Rechner um sozusagen meine Zeit die ich für bestimmte Aufgaben benötige oder die ich aufbringe auszuwerten
<bekks> Dafür nimmt man eine Zeiterfassung und nicht einen Aktivitätsmonitor.
<Raul112> Geht mehr darum: Hat Programm X gestartet und XY Sekunden darin verbracht und dann gewechselt zu Programm Z
<bekks> Ja was denn nun? Zeiterfassung oder Aktivitätsüberwachung?
<Raul112> Dann eher Aktivitätsüberwachung, wobei ich wissen will wie lange eine Aktivität betrieben wurde
<Raul112> Ich will einfach wissen, was ich z.B. ein Tag vorher gemacht habe und wie viel Zeit ich mit dem Programm verbracht habe
<bekks> Wenn es Dir um "wie lange geht" ist das eigentlich der Wunsch einer Zeiterfassung.
<Raul112> Ich will halt nichts manuell festhalten müssen.
<jokrebel> Raul112: Was ich hörte soll das genau sein was Du willst IIRC http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hamster
<ben1u> Hallo, ich starte chromium-browser aus der Konsole und es öffnet nicht sondern zeigt an "Speicherzugriffsfehler" Woran kann das liegen? Ubuntu 10.04
<Raul112> Okay. Danke. Da muss man sich dann aber anscheinend angewöhnen nach jedem Anwendungswechsel die Hotkeys zu benutzen
<Raul112> Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum: Firefox gestartet 3min drin verbracht, dann auf Rhythmbox gewechselt 30sek dann wieder zu Firefox.
<Raul112> Ist ein bissle speziell
<Raul112> Und das soll automatisch laufen
<bekks> Und wozu braucht man so eine Auswertung?
<Raul112> Ich brauche sie persönlich für mich um zu sehen, ob ich für bestimmte Sachen am Tag zu viel Zeit aufwende.
<Raul112> Bzw. ich will sehen können, was ich an Tag X gemacht habe
<bekks> Da hilft ein Blatt Papier am Besten :)
<Raul112> Wie gesagt, ich hätte gerne was automatisches ;)
<bekks> Sowas wirds in der Form nicht geben.
<Raul112> Okay gut. Dann probier ich es einfach mal mit Hamster und den Shortcuts
<Raul112> Danke dafür.
<ben1u> Muss man beim Linux Kernel 3.0.0-15 dennoch discard ins fstab eintragen oder trimmt der Kernel automatisch?
<ben1u> hab Lucid
<bekks> Dem Kernel ist das vollkommen egal, weil der nicht weiß, ob Du eine sSD hast oder nicht.
<ben1u> und ich dachte ab Kernel 2.6.33 geht das?
<bekks> Falsch gedacht.
<bekks> Der Kernel kann seit einiger Zeit discard, aber macht das nicht von alleine.
<bekks> Aber nicht schon seit 2.6.33
<ben1u> dann verstehe ich den Artikel nicht ganz: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/Begriffsdefinitionen#TRIM
<ben1u> da steht TRIM wurde mit dem Kernel ab Version 2.6.33 eingeführt
<k1l> ben1u: trag discard ein und gut ist
<bekks> Ja, und in dem Link der sich dahinter verbirgt ist auch erklärt, dass die Discard-Funktionalität aus zwei Teilen besteht und der zweite Teil zum Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung nicht ausgiebig getestet wurde.
<ben1u> aha, also meine SSD kann wohl selber nicht trimmen bei Meldung "*	Data Set Management indeterminate TRIM supported" ?
<bekks> Woher stammt die Meldung?
<ben1u> von sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep -i TRIM
<ppq> setz halt discard und gut ist :)
<bekks> k1l: ppq: ack.
<ben1u> na gut, hab nämlich extra 3.0.0-15 Kernel installiert und dachte es trimmt dann von alleine
<bekks> Nein.
<ppq> nicht bei ext4
<bekks> Was jetzt dreimal gesagt wurde... äh, viermal.
<ben1u> okay danke Jungs, ich setze discard
<Mona> Hei, ist hier Jemand der sich mit Nginx auskennt? Ich bräuchste hilfe bei der Installation und Konfiguration. Komme mit den Anleitungen irgendwie nicht klar
<Mona> Und bevor sowas kommt wie finger weg lassen von sachen die man nicht kann .. ich wills halt lernen (:
<sash_> Mona: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nginx hilft nicht weiter?
<niklasfi> hallo, hat hier jemand Ahnung davon, was ich in der grub.cfg eintragen muss, um von der 11.10 alternative-cd per iso starten kann?
<musca> niklasfi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grub_2/skripte#Von-ISO-Dateien-mittels-loopback-booten
<sudo_dirk2> hallo. kennt jemand das problem, dass beim betätigen der linken und rechten maustaste dies nicht (mehr) als mittlere maustaste gewertet wird?
<niklasfi> musca: geht das auch auf einem ext4 datenträger?
<bekks> niklasfi: Ja.
<sudo_dirk2> auf ubuntu 10.10 hat das noch funktioniert. seit 11.04/ 11.10 nicht mehr.
<bekks> ,wf? sudo_dirk2 
<bekks> ? wf
<bekks> !wf
<kubine> Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<bekks> Was genau tust Du da, und was "funktioniert nicht"?
<sudo_dirk2> also, mit der mittleren maustaste füge ich normalerweise markierten text ein. bei meinem touchpad drücke ich hierfür beide tasten. seit dem update auf 11.04 und auch 11.10 funktioniert das nicht mehr. mit einer angeschlossenen maus schon.
<sdx23> klingt hiernach: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/mittlere-maustaste-am-laptop-emulieren/
<sudo_dirk2> ich starte mal den x-server neu. bis gleich... ;-)
<Hodes> ist das normal, dass die 32 bit version von kubuntu schon kernel 3.0.0.15 hat und die 64 bit version noch die 3.0.0.12?
<bekks> Die 64Bit hat auch -15
<ppq> einfach mal updaten ;)
<Hodes> ppq: mach ich ja, aber da kommt nix
<bekks> Dann ziehst Du keine Updates.
<bekks> Laut packages.ubuntu.com ist das Paket auf 3.0.15.17
<Hodes> jedoch wird mir immer angezeigt 3 updates nicht aktualisiert...wie kann ich die updates ansteuern?
<k1l> apt-get dist-upgrade
<k1l> warum und wieso: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-get?redirect=no
<Hodes> was ich jetzt nicht verstehe, wenn ich das über kpackage mache, also nach updates suchen lasse, kommt nix. bei meinem netbook hat er das jetzt gerade von automatisch gemacht
<Elouin> hi. ich hab ein kleines problem und zwar findet ubuntu mein wlan nicht...(hab ubuntu10.04.3)
<ThreeM> ssid auch sichtbar im router eingestellt?
<Elouin> mit windows pcs und kubuntu 11.10 sieht mans....
<k1l> geht denn das wlan überhaupt? welcher chip? was sagen die logs?
<Elouin> ja wie gesagt mit andern rechnern gehts und mir werden auch andere wlan netze angezeigt nur meines nicht
<ZeroMC> oh, das hatte ich vor vielen jahren mal mit einem windowstreiber und ndiswrapper. Spaeter mit nativem support hatte ich da keine Probleme mehr. Aber das ist echt schon zu lange her, keine Ahnung was ich da gemacht hatte.
<ZeroMC> da waren manche wlans schlichtweg nicht sichtbar und ich wusste auch nicht wieso
<k1l> Elouin: wenn andere autos fahren hilft das bei deinem kaputten auto auch nicht :)
<ThreeM> Elouin ein blick in die systemlogs könnte hlfen.
<ZeroMC> k1l: aber dann wissen wir schon mal, dass zumimndest die ssid sichtbar ist.
<Flash63> prüfe mal die verfügbaren Kanäle mit iwlist chan - der eigene Router sendet nicht zufällig auf Kanal 12 oder 13 - Elouin
<Elouin> könnte mir kurz einer die befehle geben sry :/
<Flash63> iwlist chan - Elouin
<Elouin> da sind 14 kanäle gelistet
<Flash63> dann sollte das eigene Netz auch gefunden werden, oder der Empfang ist miserabel - Elouin
<Elouin> der empfang müsste ok sein hatte vorher kubuntu auf dem rechner da gings ohne probleme...
<sdx23> Der Chipsatz wäre interessant zu wissen. Liefert lsusb bzw. lspci
<Elouin> ID 0bc7:0006 X10 Wireless Technology, Inc. Wireless Transceiver (ACPI-compliant) das?
<Flash63> das ist ein IR-Empfänger - Elouin
<Flash63> ohne genauere Info's muss man raten. Paste am besten mal alle Abfragen aus http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/vor-dem-erstellen-eines-neuen-beitrags-bitte-/ - http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ - Elouin
<Elouin> Linux Olymp 2.6.32-38-generic #83-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 4 11:13:04 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<Elouin> 00:0f.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: nVidia Corporation MCP73 Ethernet [10de:07dc] (rev a2)
<Elouin> 	Kernel driver in use: forcedeth
<Elouin> 	Kernel modules: forcedeth
<Elouin> auto lo
<Elouin> iface lo inet loopback
<Flash63> nutze bitte für die Ausgaben unsere Ablage, das ist übersichtlicher. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ - Enouin
<Elouin> ok
<Elouin> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405357/ 
<LupusE> hi
<Flash63> ein USB WLAN-Adapter. Die Abfrage lsusb fehlt, benötigt wird die Geräte-ID des Sticks  -  Enouin
<Elouin> das is kein stick is ne eingebaute karte
<Flash63> der Treiber rt2870sta ist unter 10.04 noch fehlerhaft, oder passt nicht perfekt zur Hardware - Enouin
<Flash63> Dennoch ein USB-Adapter - Elouin
<Flash63> Medion-Rechner? - Elouin
<Elouin> jop
<Flash63> wie gesagt, die Geräte-ID des Adapters mit lsusb abfragen - Elouin:
<Elouin> kann ich das kurz hier posten?
<Elouin> oder soll ich nochma nen paste erstellen?
<Flash63> ist ja nur eine zeile - Elouin:
<Elouin> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 045e:074b Microsoft Corp. 
<Elouin> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 045e:0724 Microsoft Corp. 
<Elouin> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Elouin> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0bc7:0006 X10 Wireless Technology, Inc. Wireless Transceiver (ACPI-compliant)
<Elouin> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 13d3:3247 IMC Networks 802.11 n/g/b Wireless LAN Adapter
<Elouin> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0424:2228 Standard Microsystems Corp. 9-in-2 Card Reader
<Elouin> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0424:2602 Standard Microsystems Corp. 
<Elouin> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Flash63> Nur die zeile für den WLAN-Adapter, da steht etwas mit Ralink - Elouin: 
<k1l_> !nopaste
<kubine> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<k1l_> Elouin: ^ bitte nichts mehr hier rein pasten. wenn das jeder so macht kann hier keinem mehr geholfen werden
<Elouin> sry
<Elouin> Flash63, das war alles was mir ausgegeben wurde
<Flash63> ok, dann sperre auf verdacht hin zunächst das Modul rt2800usb (Blacklist), vielleicht genügt das schon - siehe http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/2264339/ - Elouin
<Elouin> ok ich versuchs
<Flash63> Starte den Rechner neu (Module entladen/laden sollte auch genügen)- Elouin
<Flash63> Installationsanleitung des aktuellen Treibers hier http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/3074357/ ,sollte der Systemtreiber nicht gut funktionieren - Elouin
<Elouin> so jetzt seh ich mein wlan zwar jedoch verbindet er sich nciht
<Flash63> rt2800usb wird bei der Abfrage mit lsmod nicht mehr gelistet? - Elouin
<Elouin> nein
<Flash63> ok, router arbeitet mit rein WPA2-AES Verschlüsselung  und nicht gemischt WPA1/2? Elouin
<Elouin> wpa/wpa2
<Flash63> wenn nicht ändere das bitte mal auf WPA2-AES (CCMP) Elouin
<Elouin> im router?
<Flash63> Genau!
<Flash63> Adapter war übrigens ID 13d3:3247 IMC Networks - hatte ich übersehen
<Elouin> ok ich habs geändert probiers nochmal... bg
<Elouin> geht immer noch nich...
<Flash63> MAC-Filter des Routers ist nicht aktiviert?  
<Elouin> nein
<Flash63> Installationsanleitung des aktuellen Treibers hier http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/3074357/  - Elouin
<Elouin> jetzt funktionierts. vielen dank für die hilfe! :)
<Flash63> Prima. Nach einem Kernelupgrade musst Du den Treiber für die dann verwendete Kernelversion erneut bauen - Elouin
<Elouin> also wenn das nächste mal nen kernel update kommt?
<Flash63> wenn eine neue Kernelversion über die Systemaktualisierung installiert wird. 
<Elouin> ok
<Flash63> unter 10.04 funktioniert das Modul rt2800usb noch nicht mit dieser Karte
<Flash63> so, gn8
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-21
<Satorisanja> Guten Morgen
<Satorisanja> Seit welcher ubuntuversion ist Libreoffice Standard?
<rupe> hallo, weiß jemand warum ich bei meinen neuinstallierten Ubuntu 12.10 kein eth0 mehr habe sondern das Ding jetzt p22p1 heißt?
<LetoThe2nd> rupe: https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/ConsistentNetworkDeviceNaming
<kubine> Title: Features/ConsistentNetworkDeviceNaming - FedoraProject (at fedoraproject.org)
<pog> moin, hat jemand eine Idee, wie man bei Chromium den Print korrigiert (resp. den pdf-betrachter konfigueriert)?
<pog> unter setting sehe ich die Einstellung nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> pog: du meinst, dass pdfs *in* chromium angezeigt werden?
<pog> ich moechte nur direkt aus chromium was ausdrucken, und der verlangt einen pdf reader
<LetoThe2nd> ok, da kann ich nix beitragen.
<pog> noch eine Frage im Raum, wann macht sync eine synchronisation?  Ich stellte fest, dass was unter QEMU emuliertes, auch nach sync nicht das korrekte File (grub.cfg) hatte.
<benni> hallo, seit dem update eben will pidgin nicht mehr zu jabber.ccc.de connecten, weil ihm das zertifikat nicht mehr gefällt (ist aber wohl noch gültig). irgend eine idee, was man da tun kann?
<pog> erst nach umount hat es gesynct
<rupe> LetoThe2nd: danke. Ich hab das Problem das ich nach dem Neustart immer offline bin und dann muss ich den Netzwerkstecker ziehen und wieder anstöpseln damit ich wieder online komme. Hab vermutet das hängt vielleicht damit zusammen.
<LetoThe2nd> pog: ich würde mal sagen, dass das problem wahrscheinlich sync als user ist.
<pog> ist ist insofern klar, qemu /dev/sdc macht einen physichen Zugriff auf die Platte
<pog> ich hab mit sudo probiert.
<LetoThe2nd> kay.
<pog> jetzt haenge ich das Ding halt aus, ist eh an fuer sich besser. 
<rupe> Hat jemand eine Idee dazu?
<LetoThe2nd> rupe: ich würde jetzt nicht drauf pokern dass das direkt damit zusammenhängt, aber ich kanns weder ausschliessen noch viel beitragen.
<pog> rupe: ich hab halt, wenn das netz nicht oben war, sudo dhclient schnittstelle gemacht. Oder das Netz von hand gestartet.
<pog> aber nicht unter den aktuellen Ubuntu-Versionen
<rupe> Das hab ich auch alles schon versucht. Bringt aber nichts. Nur Netzwerkstecker ziehen löst das Problem!
<pog> aber dhclient ist eigentlich fast immer mein zauberbefehl, wenn das netz rausgefallen ist.
<rupe> Vielleicht sollte ich nochmal neu installieren oder zurück gehen auf Ubuntu 12.04!?
<LetoThe2nd> rupe: naja, eher mal analytisch. was heisst "kein netz"? link nicht oben? keine ip? kein gateway?
<LetoThe2nd> rupe: und - ist das ein upgrade von 12.04? falls ja, hast du da irgendwelche netzwerkeinstellugen manuell gesetzt? evtl in der /etc/network/interfaces?
<pog> ja, man muesste die Einstellungen anschauen, ist es immer noch ifconfig? Und schauen, ob es korrekt oben ist.
<pog> auch ping test auf ip, weil vllt liegt's nur an der Namensaufloesung.
<rupe> nein, war kein Upgrade war eine komplett frische installation mit den Netinstall image weils normale image nicht ging.
<rupe> /etc/network/interfaces ist ungeändert.
<rupe> Ja, mein eth0 oder jetzt p22p1 ist oben!
<rupe> Bekomme aber keinen Ping auf meinen Router!
<pog> wundert mich eigentlich, ist die Netzschnittstelle plug&play?
<rupe> Am Router kanns aber definitiv nicht liegen weil noch anderen Geräte im Netz sind bei denen funktioniert alles.
<pog> die route kann noch falsch sein.
<rupe> Und vor der neu installation ging auch alles!
<pog> ich musste eine Zeitlaung immer die Route korrigieren.
<LetoThe2nd> rupe: versuch halt einfach mal das, was auf dem link als abschaltung dieses neuen mechanismus genannt wurde.
<pog> na, ist sicher ein kleiner Bug, der sich vielleicht nicht immer auswirkt.
<pog> man muesste rausfinden, was der macht, wenn der LAN-Stecker eingesteckt wird.
<pog> sieht man nichts in den Logs oder dmesg?
<rupe> Mir ist zumindest nichts ungewöhnliches aufgefallen in den Logs.
<pog> ich hab gerade das Problem, dass eine USB-Stick mit iso, das casper File nicht findet, dabei sollte es genuegen wenn ein ext img mit casper-rw mit dem gleichnamigen Label vorhanden ist.
<pog> im grub hab ich auch boot=casper
<pog> (immer die features die mir gefallen laufen nicht auf anhieb :-)
<pog> ich hab gesehen, dass bei mir die persistent option nicht im Grubstart ist... (kommt davon, wenn man zuerst nur eine Anleitung zum iso boot testet).
<pog> immer noch auf der suche, nach der korrekten Grub config fuer iso image und persiste, was bedeuten diese -- ?
<pog> linux /boot/vmlinuz boot=casper file=/preseed/distro.seed quiet splash noprompt -- persistent
<pog> oder ist das nur ein zeichen, um die naechste Linie anzuhaengen?
<pog> meine Zeile aus penlinux sah ursprungelich so aus linux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/ubuntu.iso splash --
<dadrc> pog, eventuell USB3? Damit hatte ich neulich Probleme.
<pog> wohl muss persistent nach dem -- sein.  mein test mit persistent -- bootete nicht korrekt. na, also trial & error.
<pog> alle Faelle sind leicht unterschiedlich, und die Grub-Syntax ist nicht extrem intuitiv
<pog> ich dreh mal das Statment um, vielleicht bootet es dann wieder und mit persistence.
<dreamon> Wie heißt das compiz Plugin das die Fenster transparent macht. Ich will das abschalten.
<pog> mit persistent als grub parameter - am richtigen Ort funkionert funkionert nun der iso-image boot mit persistenz. Allerdings zum Preis, dass sowohl Boot und Shutdown halbe  eine ewigkeit dauern.
<pog> gerad wenn man von USB rasch booten will, ist das echt unangenehm, wie die Persistenz soviel Zeit beim booten kostet.
<pog> vllt. wird das ja mal noch verbessert, oder ist auch abhaenig von der Hardware
<pog> ansonsten war ich positiv ueberrascht, ab USB mit dem iso-image zu booten, es ging recht zack.
<dadrc> Eigentlich geht USB mit Persistenz mit dem usb-creator recht gut
<p1tty76> Hallo ubuntu 12.04 beim setup "grub install /dev/sda ist fehlgeschlagen. schon mehrfach wiederholt und immer wieder das selbe.
<dadrc> p1tty76, keine weiteren Infos in der Fehlermeldung?
<Laibsch> Wo speichert unity die Tastaturkürzel?  Ich meine nicht, wo man sie konfiguriert, sondern wo die Konfiguration gespeichert wird.
<p1tty76> unter alt+f4 steht error: running 'grub-install --no-floppy --force "/dev/sda"' failed.
<Laibsch> Irgendwie sind meine Kürzel auf den Default zurückgesetzt worden und ich möchte sie jetzt aus dem Backup wieder einspielen
<dadrc> p1tty76, aber nichts dazu, was schiefgegangen ist?
<p1tty76> sehen tue ich nichts. ich denke es liegt eventuell an der HW der HDD.
<p1tty76> 5x3TB mit jewals 512MB als swap, den rest als md0 und dann mit lvm eine 16GB partition als raid.
<dadrc> sda ist also keine echte Festplatte, sondern ein lvm-Verbund.
<p1tty76> ja auf einem raid5 /dev/md0
<dadrc> Laibsch, ich glaube, ~/.config/dconf/user
<p1tty76> wäre /dev/dm-0 als root mit 16GB da ja 2T irgend wie ne grenze sind.
<Laibsch> dadrc: vielen Dank, da schaue ich mal rein
<dadrc> p1tty76, dann wirst du es in eine Partition installieren müssen, bei 'nem LVM gibt es keinen MBR.
<Laibsch> dadrc: was für ein Format ist das denn?
<p1tty76> kleinen tipp wie ich das machen kann, ext4
<Laibsch> leider kein ASCII plain text
<dadrc> Laibsch, kann gut sein.
<dadrc> Also, irgendwelches Binärzeugs.
<dadrc> p1tty76, halt bei Grub-Install eine Partition statt eine Festplatte auswählen, sollte der Installer anbieten
<p1tty76> ne der installer bietet immer nur "GRUB-Bootloader auf einer Fehstplatte installieren" an, da kann ich auch nix ändern
<dadrc> p1tty76, kommt mir komisch vor, aber gut: Dann würd ich wohl Ubuntu installieren, Grub erstmal überspringen, eine Live-CD booten und dann Grub von da installieren.
<p1tty76> ok, das hatte ich schon mal gemacht, aber ich habs mangels wissen nicht über eine live cd zum boote bekommen.
<dadrc> p1tty76, wichtig ist eigentlich nur, auf der Live-CD dann erstmal lvm2 zu installieren, damit du auf dein Volume zugreifen kannst
<p1tty76> ok bin in ner grml live, da gibts lvm und mdadm
<p1tty76> lvscan geht schon mal
<p1tty76>   inactive          '/dev/talentix/root' [14.90 GiB] inherit
<p1tty76>   inactive          '/dev/talentix/talentix' [10.90 TiB] inherit
<mogger> hallo ich habe auf meinem q180 mit einer Radeon HD 6450 on Board, den proprietären Driver der AMD Website installiert. Leider kann ich trotzdem kein 1080p mp4 Video ruckelfrei laufen zu lassen. Was könnte ich da jetzt machen?
<dadrc> Treiber von Hand installieren ist meistens eine schlechte Idee, wieso nicht den fglrx aus den Paketquellen?
<dadrc> Ansonsten wirst du deinem Player noch sagen müssen, dass er auch Hardwarebeschleunigung nutzen soll
<mogger> @dadrc mit dem freien driver hat es auch nicht funktioniert und mit dem vom jockey genauso nicht. Wie sag ich das der Filmwiedergabe?
<dadrc> mogger, kommt drauf an, welchen Player du benutzt. 
<dadrc> Und wie gesagt, das liegt höchstwahrscheinlich nicht an den Treibern und ich würd an deiner Stelle wieder den fglrx aus jockey installieren
<mogger> totem - filmwiedergabe
<dadrc> xvba-va-driver müsste das Paket sein, wenn du dazu den passenden fglrx installiert hast.
<WasserDragoon> so hallo ich nochmal wegen dem usb problem. ich hab nun ubuntu live auf nen stick gehauen um zu schauen, ob er im bootprozess also im post erkannt wird, hatte wunderbar funktioniert. mir scheint es als ob die geräte einfach nicht mehr eingehängt werden. keine ahnung wieso
<mogger> @dadrc danke ich werde das mal versuchen
<dadrc> WasserDragoon, ich glaube, du solltest dein Problem noch mal beschreiben 
<WasserDragoon> bei mir werden usb stick (habe es mit 3 geräten getestet) und vielleicht auch externe hdds usw. nicht mehr eingehängt. ubuntu live startet allerdings vom stick.
<stevieh> WasserDragoon: und von hand kannst du die auch nicht mounten?
<mogger> @dadrc leider funktioniert das auch nicht
<Martin-I-de-NRW> Hallo, kann mir jemand ein PDF-Kommandozeilentool empfehlen mit dem ich ganze Seitenbereiche aus einem PDF zerschneiden kann? Ich moechte also sowas machen wie Seite 1-10, Seite 12-15 ...
<stevieh> Martin-I-de-NRW: pdfshuffler? Aber da gibts noch was umfassenderes..
<stevieh> manq
<stevieh> ups
<WasserDragoon> stevieh: ich wüsste nich wie mount -l gibt mir nich wirklich viel info, es kommt mir vor als würde er nich merken wenn ich nen stick einstecke
<stevieh> WasserDragoon: da sollte dir dmesg sagen, was die Möhre beim Einstecken erkennt.
<WasserDragoon> stevieh: das isses ja: nix
<stevieh> WasserDragoon: uh...
<WasserDragoon> alle ausgaben bei eingestecktem stick: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413052/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<WasserDragoon> tail -f /var/log/syslog, stick ausgesteckt und dann wieder eingesteckt
<WasserDragoon> keine neuen zeilen kommen hinzu
<WasserDragoon> mit 3 sticks probiert jeweils an beiden usb ports
<stevieh> WasserDragoon: mach mal n lsmod
<WasserDragoon> ich bin einerseits froh dass es ein softwaredefekt zu sein scheint, andererseits aber nervig weil ich usb sehr oft brauch
<WasserDragoon> stevieh: ok moment
<WasserDragoon> stevieh: bei eingesteckem stick?
<WasserDragoon> oder einmal mit und einmal ohne?
<stevieh> WasserDragoon: und was ist das für ein OS da drauf? und: hast du da schon was gebastelt?
<stevieh> k.a. erstmal wurscht
<moritz_89> WasserDragoon: Und wie läufts?
<WasserDragoon> stevieh: drauf ist ubuntu 13.04 (ging aber schon vor dem update mit 12.10 schon nich)
<WasserDragoon> gebastelt is nur dass cinnamon statt unity drauf is
<stevieh> unter win gehts?
<WasserDragoon> mit nemo
<WasserDragoon> stevieh: ich hab kein win ;-)
<Loetmichel> 13.04? wo haste das her? zeitmschine?
<WasserDragoon> höchstens in ner vbox aber das bringt relativ wenig
<stevieh> hat man ja manchnal noch als dual boot...
<stevieh> und die hw? Speziell?
<moritz_89> WasserDragoon: Haste das mit dem LiveStick mal probiert, ob Bios den Stick erkennt?
<WasserDragoon> moritz_89: jep wird erkannt
<WasserDragoon> stevieh: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413057/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<WasserDragoon> ohne eingesteckten stick
<moritz_89> WasserDragoon: und unter dem Livesystem läuft der Stick?
<moritz_89> Und die USBs?
<WasserDragoon> moritz_89: das livesystem startet er schonmal aber der stick wird scheinbar trotzdem nich eingehängt
<stevieh> WasserDragoon: da ist wenig mit usb zu sehen
<WasserDragoon> das einzige was ich unter /media finde is die sdd
<stevieh> lad doch mal usb_storage, wenn ein Stick dran ist und schau was syslog sagt.
<WasserDragoon> ssd
<moritz_89> mmh schwierig. Bin mal wieder weg nur kurz pause gehabt. BB l8er on ^^
<WasserDragoon> stevieh: klingt gut danke für den tipp
<WasserDragoon> stevieh: wie heißt das paket? finde weder usb_storage, usbstorage noch usb-storage
<stevieh> sudo modprobe usb_storage
<stevieh> das ist kein paket sondern ein kernel modul.
<WasserDragoon> stevieh: ah wusst ich nich :-)
<WasserDragoon> stevieh: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413062/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<WasserDragoon> wie du siehst die letzten zeile hab ich aus übersicht reingehackt um zu schauen wenn sich was tut sobald ich den usb stick aus und einsteck
<stevieh> WasserDragoon: mit stick dran?
<WasserDragoon> aber nix passiert
<WasserDragoon> jep
<stevieh> sowas auch.
<WasserDragoon> in zeile 14 hab ich den stick aus- und wieder eingesteckt
<koegs> soso, 13.04, cinnamon, nemo, fehlfunktionen, alles beta bis alpha-versionen, in solch einem Fall ist es sinnvoll sich an die Entwickler zu wenden...
<stevieh> was ist das denn für ne HW?
<stevieh> wenn er sagt, dass ne 12.10 da auch klemmt, wird das was ganz anderes sein. 
<WasserDragoon> koegs: wie gesagt mit 12.10 hats auch nich funktioniert und bevor es funktionierte und bis es nicht funktionierte hab ich nicht mal ein update gefahren
<koegs> nemo und cinnamon sind trotzdem keine bestandteile von ubuntu
<stevieh> Entweder kann man usb mass storage im Bios ausschalten, damit die User keine USB Sticks anstecken oder da ist was völlig kapott
<WasserDragoon> koegs: ich denke dass usb erkennung nichts mit cinnamon oder nemo zu tun hat?! sondern vielmehr mit dem kernel
<koegs> jo, dann bitte den bug melden
<WasserDragoon> stevieh: ich hab im bios nix zu usb deaktivieren gefunden
<WasserDragoon> ich hab mit dem kernel etwas rumgespielt fällt mir ein
<koegs> aaach
<koegs> immer schön erst hintenrum mit den ganzen wichtigen informationen kommen, sowat hat man ja gerne
<stevieh> *lol*
<WasserDragoon> koegs: spar dir deine kommentare, das is mir eben erst eingefallen. rumgespielt im sinne von alten kernel runter, neuen mainline (ja ich schäme mich dafür) drauf
<WasserDragoon> dann wieder zurückgespielt und dann das update auf 13.04
<WasserDragoon> evtl. is bei dem up- und downgrade gedöns was schief gelaufen?!
<stevieh> WasserDragoon: ok. Nun steckst du ne 12.04 Live CD ein, und wenn dann USB immer noch nicht geht, darfst du dich nochmal melden.
<WasserDragoon> stevieh: das isn ultrabook
<WasserDragoon> kein cd laufwerk
<WasserDragoon> hab die usb live auf den usb stick mit unetbootin rauf
<stevieh> Dann boot es vom Stick
<WasserDragoon> und vom stick hat er live gestartet
<stevieh> gut, dann hast du noch ne zweite Buchse wo du den USB Mass storage testen kannst.
<WasserDragoon> bios erkennt den stick also
<stevieh> mit 12.04
<WasserDragoon> stevieh: ich hab vor dem upgrade auf 13.04 beide buchsen getestet mit 3 sticks
<stevieh> WasserDragoon: aber mit verlaub, du weisst nicht, was ein kernel modul ist, gradest wild in der Zukunft rum... das wird schlimm enden.
<stevieh> mach die nackte 12.10 drauf oder noch besser ne 12.04 und meld dich dann nochmal.
<dadrc> mogger, hast du wieder den fglrx aus den Paketquellen installiert?
<WasserDragoon> stevieh: If you find that your USB ports only work immediately after coming out  of suspend, go into your BIOS and in the USB section change the “XHCI  Pre-Boot Mode” from 'auto' to 'disabled'. vielleicht teste ich das bevor ich meine komplette ssd absichern muss
<WasserDragoon> hab ich von hier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbookPrime
<kubine> Title: AsusZenbookPrime - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> guter plan, tu das.
<koegs> er hat auf jeden fall irgendwas kaputt gefummelt, ich hab das UX21A z.B. ohne Probleme laufen lassen mit 12.04 und 12.10
<mogger> @dadrc ja und den mplayer weil mit totem und vlc geht es überhaupt nicht mit dem mplayer naja wenn sonst nix läuft gradmalso
<stevieh> :-)
<WasserDragoon> scheint nun wieder zu funktionieren
<WasserDragoon> echt seltsam... vorher gings auch immer ohne probleme
<WasserDragoon> sicher seit dem kernel 3.5.0-22 erst so
<WasserDragoon> 3.5.0-17 war glaub ich der vorige, den ich drauf hatte damit gings immer
<stevieh> soso und mit vanilla 12.10 gings aber auch nicht?
<WasserDragoon> und bei 13.04 ist es ja inzwischen 3.8.0-1
<WasserDragoon> vanilla?
<stevieh> *seufz*
<WasserDragoon> stevieh: mit 12.10 gings scheinbar seit 3.5.0-22 nicht
<WasserDragoon> so bin mal wieder weg danke für eure hilfe
<dadrc> mogger, und hast du dem mplayer auch gesagt, dass er xvba benutzen soll?
<mogger> @dadrc jetz is es so dass es zwar anzeigt in den software paketquellen bei 12.10 dass da der proprietäre driver aktiviert ist aber eine xorg.conf ist keine da nur welche mit ...fglrx-0 und ...orginal, und nein ich hab da nix herumgestellt im totem und vlc hab ich nix gefunden
<dadrc> mogger, joa, xorg.conf braucht man nicht mehr unbedingt.
<dadrc> mogger, installier mal bitte vainfo und guck, was das sagt.
<mogger> @dadrc ok beim mplayer gibt es diese hardware beschleunigung habe ich gesehen und aktiviert aber des funktioniert ja dann auch nur mit ach und krach wenn ich mir ansehe wie die prozessorleistung aussieht
<dadrc> Was hast du doch gleich für einen Prozessor?
<mogger> @dadrc ein atom D2700
<dadrc> hmjo, dann ist das ja nicht weiter verwunderlich.
<dadrc> Wie gesagt, die Ausgabe von `vainfo` wär interessant, um zu sehen, ob das mit der Beschleunigung fehlerfrei geht
<mogger> @dadrc ein VIA Nano X mit 1,2 GHz und einer chrome 9 grafik shared memory hat damit kein problem bei einem win hab ich selbst gesehen ich konnt es nicht glauben und jetzt soll meine kiste zu langsam sein verstehe ich nicht. Diese vainfo gäbe ich dir gerne aber das sagt mir absolut gar nix
<dadrc> mogger, vainfo installieren (das Paket heißt so), dann Terminal auf, vainfo eingeben, Ausgabe in einen Pastebin.
<dadrc> Und was ein Via Nano X unter Windows macht, hat nicht wirklich was damit zu tun, was ein Atom D2700 unter Linux schafft.
<mogger> @dadrc ich denke du verstehst aber die problematik [paste:413067:mogger grafik] 
<mogger> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413067/
<kubine> Title: mogger grafik › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> mogger, das sieht schon mal gut aus. xvba funktioniert.
<apollo13> komisch dass der das main und baseline profile nicht kann aber high^^
<dadrc> Tjoa, da kann jetzt aber xvba nichts für
<mogger> ok, was soll ich jetzt machen, als videoausgabe vaapi da spielt kein video
<dadrc> Angeblich `mplayer -vo vaapi:gl -va vaapi deinfilm.mp4` 
<dadrc> Ansonsten müsste sich mal jemand darum kümmern, der mehr Ahnung von ATI hat als ich
<linux_noob> hi
<linux_noob> kann mir bitte mal jmd den offtopic channel geben?
<mogger> @dadrc Unknown option on the command line: --va; ich hab auch eine zbox mit Nvidia ION da da geht es auch nicht besser
<sysdef> linux_noob: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<mogger> was muss ich einstellen um ein H264 FullHD Video ruckelfrei abspielen zu können? ich habe einen D2700 mit Radeon HD 6450 512MB on board und Ubuntu x86 12.10?
<dreamon> Von Zeit zu Zeit ist hier das Wlan an einem Sony Vaio inaktiv. LED am Notebook leuchtet aber. Muß dann "sudo rfkill nblock all" und neu starten, dann geht Wlan wieder. Er zeigt mit rfkill list wifi ->softblock on, an. Weiß aber nie woher er das hat.
<dreamon> Das Gerät hat keine Taste zum Wlan abschalten. Ich konnte zumindest keine Finden
<exoon> Ich versuche heraus zufinden warum mein mysqlserver nicht mehr startet. leider ist /var/log/mysql.log leer. Gibt es noch andere Logfiles?
<apollo13> /var/log/mysql/*
<apollo13> dort ist nen error.log
<exoon> apollo13, ne
<apollo13> paste mal den output von lsb_release -a
<exoon> http://pastebin.com/0LQiBq5H
<kubine> Title: LSB Version: core-2.0-amd64:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-amd64:core-3.0-noarch:core- - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<exoon> es liegt daran dass das datenbank verzeichnis verschoben ist. my.conf ist geändert, appamor auch, neu start erfolgt. Hat bis her immer funktioniert. Kann es mit dem Update zu tun haben?
<apollo13> *sigh* warum kommt man mit solchen infos nicht eigentlich am anfang?
<apollo13> schau nach ob app-armor violations geloggt hat
<apollo13> bzw kill app-armor mal und schau obs dann wieder geht, wenn ja ist deine app-armor config falsch
<exoon> hmm, musste ja erst testen ob es geht, wenn ich das db-dir zurück nach /var/lib/mysql schiebe
<magicshadow> Hallo, ich hab Probleme mit meiner Tonausgabe, ich kann nur noch Dummy-ausgabe wählen
<magicshadow> was kann ich tun?
<exoon> apollo13, wie genau "kill" ich das? Mit reload habe ich keinen erfolg.
<apollo13> ich verwende kein app-armor
<jokrebel> dreamon: Sowas gibt es auch gerne als Tastenkombination (oft in verbindung mit der Fn-Taste)
<exoon> apollo13, ein Reboot hat nichts gebracht.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Richtig. Leider nicht auffindbar. Softblock heißt aber doch das es softwareseitig deaktiviert ist. Könnte es trotzdem mit dem ausschalten zusammenhängen?
<apollo13> exoon: warum sollte ein reboot was bringen?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Wär schon denkbar IMHO
<exoon> apollo13, ich wollte sicher sein, dass appamor neu gestartet wurde.
<failedlife> hallo ich hätte eine kurze frage
<apollo13> exoon: dann start mysql mal händisch im foreground und schau was das problem ist, wenn nötig halt mit strace
<failedlife> ich hab ein dell xps14 mit EFI, und wollte darauf ubuntu 12.10 testen. allerdings bekomme ich den usb-stick nicht gebootet... ich hab den usb creator von pendrivelinux und unetbootin probiert, das EFI erkennt den stick nicht
<exoon> aha, [ERROR] Fatal error: Can't open and lock privilege tables: Table 'host' is read only
<exoon> http://pastebin.com/SqGX2Q5i
<kubine> Title: sudo mysqld 130121 16:41:24 [Note] Plugin 'FEDERATED' is disabled. mysqld: Tab - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<apollo13> exoon: na siehst
<apollo13> hast beim rumschieben wohl permissions kaputt gemacht
<exoon> Das sind zwar infos, aber es bringt mich nicht weiter.
<exoon> die rechte sind die gleichen, aber ich setze mal das Verzeichnis testweise auf 777
<apollo13> immer dieses rumgerate
<apollo13> warum nicht zuerst mal den fehler in google eingeben?
<exoon> apollo13, es läuft jetzt. /home/exoon/mysql hatte volle rechte aber /home/exoon nicht. Brauchwn wirklich alle tieferliegenden Verzeichnisse ebenfalls die nötigen zugriffsrechte?
<exoon> Ich dachte immer nur das betreffende Verzeichnis muss lesbar/beschreibbar sein?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Besorg Dir doch ein Handbuch für das Teil. Da sollte drinstehen wie man WLAN aktiviert und deaktiviert.
<apollo13> exoon: natürlich, wenn mysql auf /home/exoon keine rechte hat kommt es natürlich auch darunter nicht hin, für home/exon sollte aber rx reichen, w sollte mysql dort keines brauchen
<exoon> apollo13, aber was spräche dagegen es so zu machen, wie ich dachte das es funktioniert?
<apollo13> exoon: dass es nicht funktioniert?
<apollo13> oder redest du von 0777?
<exoon> apollo13, ja, weil es so programmiert ist. Aber warum hat man es nicht anders programmiert?
<apollo13> exoon: die frage ist gerade so wie: "ich hab 2 türen", ich hab für die hintere der beiden einen schlüssel, warum komm ich damit nicht durch beide
<exoon> apollo13, aber mit cd restrictedDir/publicdir würde man ja rein kommen ohne den vorderen Raum betreten zu müssen.
<apollo13> nein
<apollo13> http://dpaste.org/Qjc0R/
<kubine> Title: dpaste.de: Snippet #217238 (at dpaste.org)
<apollo13> du kannst nicht gesperrte türen/directories überspringen, selbst wenn du den "code" für das system dahinter weißt
<exoon> apollo13, aber ich kann das verzeichnis auf 701 setzten, dann kommen andere durch, können den Inhalt aber nicht lesen.
<exoon> ls
<apollo13> exoon: 1 ist was anderes als 0
<apollo13> und 1 impliziert ja dass du den schlüssel für die vordere tür hast, es wäre damit halt dahinter nur dunkel
<exoon> ok
<exoon> wieder was gelernt.
<exoon> thx soweit - bin froh das wieder alles geht.
<niklasfi> hi, was mache ich, wenn mein gnome ein paar buchstaben frisst… so wie hier zum beispiel: http://i.imgur.com/98ARnf0.png
<jokrebel> niklasfi: Könnt vielleicht eine falsche oder defekte Schriftart/Profileinstellung sein. <geraten> - Versuch mal probehalber in den Systemeinstellungen bei Darstellung ein anderes Thema als erstes.
<niklasfi> jokrebel: ein anderes thema ändert ja nur das aussehen der fenster, bei mir liegt das problem aber nicht am fenster, sondern am "navigationsbalken" das mit dem anderen thema funktioniert also leider nicht
<jokrebel> …ja wenn Du meinst
<niklasfi> jokrebel: das war vielleicht  von mir etwas doof formuliert. ich fand es gut, dass du probiert hast mir zu helfen, und habe deinen vorschlag ausprobiert. leider hat es nicht geholfen
<jokrebel> niklasfi: Was schadet ein Versuch? Bist Du Dir sicher, dass ein anderes Thema nicht auch eine andere Schriftart nutzen könnte?
<niklasfi> jokrebel: ich habe es probiert :)
<jokrebel> niklasfi: welches Ubuntu hast Du denn?
<jokrebel>  : niklasfi: . Paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgabe von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<niklasfi> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1555952/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1555953/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1555955/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1555960/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> niklasfi: PPAs schon mal und zurückgehalten Pakete. Weist Du was aus welchen PPAs stammt?
<niklasfi> jokrebel: beziehst du dich jetzt auf gnuplot?
<jokrebel> niklasfi: Bezüglich der zurückgehalten Pakets ja. Bezüglich der PPAs - keine Ahnung solange ich nicht weis welche PPA-Quellen aktiv sind und was genau alles aus diesen Quellen installiert wurde und damit von nem "orginal-Ubuntu" abweicht.
<niklasfi> jokrebel: möchtest du wissen, welche ppas ich aktiviert habe? ich glaube wir reden gerade schon wieder aneinander vorbei. wie kann ich dir helfen mir zu helfen?
<jokrebel> niklasfi: Vielleicht weist Du ja selbst, wieso da was zurückgehalten wird.
<niklasfi> achso. ne ich weiß gerade auch nicht, wieso das zurückgehalten wird
<jokrebel> niklasfi: Versuch mal ein apt-get dist-upgrade
<jokrebel> auch nopasten bitte
<niklasfi> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1555983/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> hm
<jokrebel> hab hier grad leider kein aktuelles 12.10 am laufen, arbeite aber dran (muss noch ein paar Updates durchlaufen lassen) kann also noch ein bisschen dauern. Aber vielleicht hat ja auch jemand anderes eine Idee. Ansonsten könnt ich derweil nur empfehlen, PPAs deaktivieren und die Pakete daraus entfernen, nochmal update und upgrade drüberjagen um erstmal die Probleme in der Paketverwaltung zu beseitigen.
<jokrebel> Solang das nicht sauber ist, ist IMHO alles andere erstmal vielleicht nur ne Auswirkung dessen.
<dreamon> Ich hab heute zum erstenmal wieder nach langer Zeit compiz aktiviert. Sobald ich einen Effekt mache. Dann Kommt eine Diashow alle 3 Minuten ein neues Bild. Jockey zeigt mehrere Nvidia Treiber an. Habe die empfohlene installiert. Woran könnte das liegen?
<mogger> ich würde gern ein full HD x264 video ruckelfrei abspielen aber leider bring ich das mit meiner radeon hd 6450 512mb on board nicht zusammen ich hab schon alle treiber probiert aber es funktioniert einfach nicht kann mir bitte  jemand helfen
<dreamon> mogger, Vielleicht hier -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Video-Dekodierung_beschleunigen
<zylon> hi, meine Frage hat jetzt nicht direkt was mit ubuntu zu tun, gibt es sowas wie basename nur ohne das man ein suffix mit angeben muss? also das er den String von rechts beim ersten punkt weg cuttet, habe mal etwas gesucht und mit sed, cut kann man anscheinend nur beim ersten Zeichen von links cutten oder eben eine feste Anzahl von Buchstaben, ich möchte aber das meine Funktion bei verschiedenen Endungen funktioniert
<k1l> zylon: das klingt wie etwas wie ##bash.de
<stevieh> zylon: das geht sicher in sed, bash, perl, python... whatever
<bekks> Das funktioniert zB dynamisch mit globbing in bash.
<seere> zylon: newname=${name%.*}
<seere> zylon: in jeder POSIX Shell.
<sdx23> mit zwei %%, dann macht's auch, was er eigentlich wollte.
<seere> sdx23: beim *ersten* von rechts?
<sdx23> ah, verflucht, % schneidet ja schon von rechts. Alles klar, passt schon.
<seere> sdx23: macht nix. Ich muss zwischen %, %%, # und ## auch immer kurz überlegen.
<seere> zylon: und wenn es unbedingt sed sein soll: sed -r 's/\.[^.]*$//'
<mogger> @dreamon vielen dank für den link, im endeffekt steht ja dor eigentlich drinn dass ein linux auf einem atom die falsche wahl ist sofern man sich damit nicht zufrieden gibt alles in sd anzusehen, das ist sehr ernüchternd
<bekks> mogger: Das ist aber ziemlich klar, schon beim Kauf der HW. :)
<zylon> ah, das sed geht :) - danke
<bekks> sed ist overkill für eine shelll-funktionalität :)
<mogger> @bekks also nix für ungut aber so klar ist das nicht denn bei einem win geht das mit shared memory
<bekks> Shared memory macht einen Atom kein bisschen schneller. Also ist das völlig klar, schon beim Kauf. :)
<zylon> @seere: zu der anderen Version, wenn ich jetzt echo newname=${"$1"%.*} zum test nehme, bekomme ich in der bash "Bad substitution" zurück
<mogger> dass ich einen quadcore brauch zum youtube schauen war mir leider nicht bewusst
<bekks> mogger: Du brauchst mehr als einen Taschenrechner, was ein Atom halt ist ;)
<bekks> mogger: Ja, ich habe auch einen, ich weiss wovon ich rede :)
<seere> zylon: das wäre korrekt ja auch newname=${1%.*}
<seere> zylon: bzw mit quotes eben newname="${1%.+}"
<seere> s/\+/*/
<mogger> @bekks sorry aber die billigste zbox von einem freund (via x2, chrome9) hat damit kein problem der hat natürlich a win da ist das schon ärgerlich und mit einer ion grafik geht es genauso nicht hab ich auch da
<zylon> ok, geht auch vielen Dank
<bekks> mogger: Das hat alles nichts mit einem Atom zu tun.
<k1l> mogger: youtube finde ich auf meinem netbook nicht als problem
<bekks> Japp, das funktioniert hier auch super.
<k1l> fullhd müsste ich erst testen. aber da ist dann auch die frage ob das nicht von vorne herein zu hoch gegriffen ist
<mogger> @kil bei 1280x600 wird es schon gehn aber full hd da ist nix
<bekks> mogger: Welche Auflösung kann das Netbook bei Dir denn?
<mogger> das püroblem ist ja dass es keinen micro pc gibt der das dann kann denn was ist denn drinnen außer a radeon oder a ion
<bekks> Intel.
<mogger> @bekks ich hab ein ideacentre und a zbox und daran sin 24er monitore
<bekks> mogger: Was für ein Auflösung fährst du da?
<mogger> na 1920x1080
<mogger> @bekks gehts damit? da ist ja frisch alles nur shared memory
<bekks> Was bedeutet deine letzte Zeile?
<dreamon> Ein FullHD Netbook.. mit 10" ?
<mogger> @bekks die frage bezog sich auf intel
<bekks> mogger: Ich habe keine Probleme youtube auf 1024x600 (native Auflösung des Netbooks) damit zu gucken.
<mogger> @dreamon Lenovo ideacenter q180 und zotac zbox id irgendwas
<mogger> @bekks das freut mich für dich aber nutzen tut mich das leider nichts
<dreamon> Hab auch ein Zotak mit Ubuntu rumliegen.
<dreamon> mogger, Welchen Player verwendest du?
<mogger> @dreamon vlc mplayer und totem einstellen kann ich nur am mplayer die hw beschleunigung aber zufriedenstellend ist auch dann das ansehen nicht
<k1l> also flash full hd auf nem atom. das ist einfach übertriebene anforderung
<mogger> wenn es ein x264 mp4 ist geht es auch nicht besser
<dreamon> mogger, Die beste Erfahrung hab ich mit xbmc gemacht. 
<mogger> @dreamon um ab und zu einmal ein video zu sehen ist xbmc schon eine gigantische lösung. Mir will das einfach nicht einbleuchten dass auf einem Via x2 1,2 GHz mit Via Chrome9 das funktioniert aber bei mir wäre es eine übertriebene anforderung
<dreamon> mogger, Hier auf meinem Notebook läuft auch kein FullHD viel ohne ruckeln, wenn ich nicht vdpau verwenden würde. 
<k1l> mogger: dir ist schon  bewusst, das der atom ein gezielt schwach gehaltener CPU ist? der soll ja den teuren stromspar cpus keine konkurenz machen
<dreamon> mogger, Ich hab mich an bekks orientiert, weil der immer sagte Nvidia iss was gescheits. Er hat recht ;)
<dreamon> viel = Film
<mogger> ok meine zbox hat eine nvidia ion mit 512 mb geht genauso schlecht. Ich versteh nicht ein satreceiver hat 400 mhz und spielt jedes mp4 perfekt
<bekks> ION ist auch Dreck.
<bekks> Da kann man HErrn Torvalds nur uneingeschränkt Recht geben.
<mogger> ok welcher schone kleine pc würde dann funktionieren?
<k1l> mogger: du vergleichst gerade spezial prozessoren mit universal cpus
<mogger> sicherlich aber einen film ansehen sollte schon drinn sein zumal ich das mit jedem win pc kann
<k1l> dann sag deinem chiphersteller er soll vergleichbare treiber für linux bereitstellen :)
<mogger> na ihr werdet ja nicht alle eine riesen kiste vor euch haben
<mogger> bzw. wo geht das denn und ist in einem ansehnlichen gehäuse verbaut
<k1l> mogger: die frage ist nur ob wie die anforderungen unserer kiste anpassen
<bekks> Ich klemme aber auch keinen 24 Zoll TFT an mein Netbook um damit HD zu gucken :)
<mogger> mit openelex und xbmc soll es ja auch einwandfrei gehen für die multimediacenter nehmens doch alle genau solche kastln
<bekks> Ich käme niemals auf die Idee sowas Schwachbrüstiges für einen HTPC zu verwenden.
 * apollo13 meint dass h264 doch eh auch normal auf der cpu dekodiert werden kann wenn der laptop/pc halbwegs was kann (also alles über core2duo ;))
<dreamon> Mein TV spielt die Sachen direkt übers Netzwerk ab. Das Zotak nehm ich nur seltenst.
<mogger> @dreamon das ist alles keine lösung sorry es gibt nix und ich soll mein xeon dual core mit nvidia quadro nehmen wenn ich a linux installier wäre ja jetzt die kernaussage
<bekks> Niemand hat von einem Xeaon geredet, und auch nicht von einer Nvidia Quadro.
<bekks> Wir sagten nur, dass HD schlichtweg Overkill ist für einen Atom, unter Linux.
<mogger> na was für einen mini pc gibt es denn der ein full hd video im youtube abspielt und x264
<apollo13> mogger: hier funktioniert es wunderbar, seis am rasperry pi oder auf ner intel onboard -- auf nem atom ohne gpu support ist das allerdings fail
<dreamon> mogger, Raspberry PI soweit ich weiß ;)
<apollo13> Raspberry Pi
<jokrebel> !ot > ?
<apollo13> ah ja
<apollo13> jokrebel: der bot mag dich aber nicht :)
<mogger> @apollo13 am raspi ist das mit xbmc aber auf dem debian niemals
<apollo13> mogger: sry, das ist blödsinn, aber rest in off-topic
<mogger> und habt ihr mal sonst was probiert dort geht ja ansonsten gar nix wsurf mal a halbe stunde mit dem da wirds dir übel logisch is das dort der ram aber es geht halt nicht
<bekks> Surfen funktioniert hier stundenlang, problemlos. Alles andere auch.
<jokrebel> mogger: Hast Du auch konkrete Ubuntu-Support-Fragen? Wenn nein bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiterdiskutieren, danke.
<mogger> @apollo13 entschuldigung die aufregung aber letzendlich kann man mit einem ubuntu und einem atom oder dem amd derivat kein x264 full hd ruckelfrei abspielen
<mogger> @bekks wenn du facebook öffnest in einem fenster das alle funktionen kann dann sprenst du den arbeitsspeicher das ist fakt
<bekks> Das ist völliger Blödsinn.
<bekks> Und damit geht es dann jetzt wirklich in den OT.
<mogger> ich hab ja einen da
<mogger> @jokrebel ich habe eigentlich mit einer ganz konkreten frage begonnen
<jokrebel> mogger: Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, ist aber Dein Wunsch mit Deiner Hardware wohl nicht realisierbar, oder?
<mogger> @jokrebel es geht mit openelec und xbmc einwandfrei und mit ubuntu funktioniert es nicht ich habe viel zu wenig ahnung von den ganzen einstellungen und habe deshalb hilfe gesucht
<mogger> da stellt sich mir die frage ob es dann wirklich die hw ist 
<mogger> und auf die frage welche hw für diesem einsatz geeignet ist in einem ansehnlichen gehäuse raspberry pi zu bekommen ist ja lächerlich ubuntu geht dort gleich gar nicht
<jokrebel> mogger: Hab das jetzt nicht so genau verfolgt. Vielleicht ist ja nur Unity der Flaschenhals? Schon mal alternativen versucht (xubuntu? lubuntu?)
<jokrebel> mogger: Trotz allem eher kein direktes Thema für diesen Kanal IMHO
<dreamon> mogger, xmbc läuft doch auch unter Ubuntu. So hab ichs zumindest getestet. hast du xbmc gebootet?=
<mogger> @dreamon xbmc hängt sich komplett auf wenn ich versuch ein video zu starten
<mogger> hallo ich brauche hilfe bei der konfiguration meiner nVIDIA Quadro FX 380 egal welchen driver ich aktiviere die höchste auflösung ist 1024x768 wenn ich irgendeinen propritären auswähle startet auch kein launcher mit
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-22
<Joschii> moin
<Satorisanja> Guten Morgen
<Satorisanja> bis später
<benni> Pidgin meldet "Der SSL-Peer hat ein ungültiges Zertifikat präsentiert" any hints? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/pidgin-meldet-der-ssl-peer-hat-ein-ungueltiges/
<fist> hallo. ich verbindet mich über ssh auf einen computer, ist es automatisch möglich direkt nach der verbindung einen befehl ausführen zu lassen?
<fist> der befehl soll auf dem anderen computer ausgeführt werden, das terminal brauche ich danach noch weiter
<dAnjou> fist: nö
<fist> szenario: ich habe relativ viele verbindungsabbrüche und arbeite remote mit eclipse. eclipse sperrt mir mein workspace über eine .lock datei, diese würde ich gerne direkt nach der ssh-verbindung entfernen
<dadrc> Naja, schon. zB in die .bashrc packen
<dAnjou> aber du kannst dich entweder 2mal verbinden oder screen nutzen
<fist> oikay ich lese eben, merci
<dAnjou> fist: dann ist es einfach keine gute idee, den workspace remote zu haben
<dAnjou> hol ihn zu dir lokal und synce dann
<dAnjou> oder nutz gleich git oder so
<fist> dAnjou: ich habe keine wahl, weil an der kiste hardware hängt, die ich nicht besitze, sondern nur programmiere
<dAnjou> eclipse hat bestimmt ne möglichkeit, zeug zu deployen, wenn du auf play drückst
<fist> dadrc: danke über .bashrc funktionierts
<fist> schönen tag
<rumbot> hallo, wie kann ich denn in geschützen systemordner reinschaun? 
<apollo13> ?
<dadrc> indeed.
<apollo13> was ist ein geschützer system ordner?
<koegs> my dear friend
<apollo13> das kenn ich nur aus windows
<apollo13> oh, ein bot?
<rumbot> naja ich würd gern in /etc/vpnc/ schaun, aber er sagt dass ich keine berechtigungen hab
<rumbot> das problem ist dass ich mit sudo cd ...    nicht hinkomm
<apollo13> ja, du brauchst ne rootshell
<apollo13> sudo + cd geht nicht
<rumbot> ja :)
<rumbot> was nun
<dadrc> sudo -i
<rumbot> wunderbar. danke!
<rumbot> wieso geht eigentlich nicht direkt su?
<dadrc> weil root kein passwort hat
<rumbot> und das ist gut so ?
<dadrc> Gehört zum Sicherheitskonzept von Ubuntu
<dAnjou> rumbot: wenn die sudoers richtig konfiguriert ist (nich wie bei rasbian), dann is das ok so
<dAnjou> *raspbian
<dadrc> Verhindert zuverlässig, dass man sich direkt als Root anmeldet ;)
<dadrc> Heißt, die Chancen, dass jemand alle seine Programme mit Rootrechten laufen lässt, ist gering. Und ja, das ist gut.
<rumbot> wundere mich nur warum man das macht. klingt nach einer entmündigung meiner meinung nach ...   
<rumbot> für mich ists ok. würd nur alles kaputtmachen :)
<dAnjou> rumbot: wenn dir das so vorkommt, biste wahrscheinlich falsch beraten mit ubuntu
<dadrc> Wieso? Gibt doch sudo, ist ja nicht so, als könnte man nicht am System rumfummeln.
<dadrc> Man muss sich nur explizit dafür entscheiden.
<dadrc> Somit ist es gerade für eine einsteigerfreundliche Distro 'ne gute Idee. Wird aber so langsam offtopic, wenn du mehr Fragen dazu hast, komm doch rüber in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<dAnjou> woher weißn apport eigentlich, wann ich mit welcher ubuntu-version installiert habe? (installiert, kein upgrade oder so)
<rumbot> dadrc danke ich hab nur eine config datei für eine vpnc verbindung gesucht und wollt ein bisschen dazulernen. bin schon happy. auch wenn ich falsch beraten bin mit ubuntu :P
<dadrc> dAnjou, wie genau meinst du das? Wenn apport keine Upgrade-Logs findet, geht es von einer neuen Installation aus. Oder wolltest du was anderes wissen?
<dadrc> rumbot, dann benutz halt was anderes, zwingt dich ja keiner.
<garply> Hallo. Kann ich eine im Network Manager eingerichtete VPN-Verbindung mit manchen Programmen umgehen? Ich möchte im VPN bleiben, aber nicht den kompletten Internet-Traffic darüber leiten.
<dadrc> garply, du kannst das VPN so einstellen, dass es nur für Verbindungen zu den Kisten im VPN benutzt wird
<dadrc> Müsste es im Einrichtungsdialog unter Erweitert oder so ein Häkchen für geben
<garply> dadrc: gefunden. Vielen Dank!
<dAnjou> dadrc: naja, in den apport bug reports steht immer drin, welche die erste von null installierte ubuntu version war
<dadrc> dAnjou, soweit ich weiß, guckt das in /var/log/dist-upgrade nach
<dadrc> Wenn leer = neue Installation, sonst halt einmal die Logs da durchsuchen
<dAnjou> soso, danke
<Satorisanja> Moin
<blub12> hallo, ich hatte ein 12.04 installiert mit extra home partition welche mit ecrypfs versehen ist. Nun habe ich 12.10 auf die erste Partition installiert. Sodass bis jetzt die eigene home partition nicht angefasst wurde. Wie kann ich das home mit ecryptfs einbinden? Reicht es die Partition in die fstab zu tragen? (UID,GUI etc sind gleich). 
<blub12> Im Wiki hört sich das so an als würde das automatisch detektiert: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Nutzung#Separate-Partition-einbinden
<dadrc> blub12, sollte, ja.
<dadrc> Die ganzen Konfigurationen liegen in /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/, wenn man der Doku hier glauben will
<blub12> Was passiert eigentlich mit den Daten die jetzt in home sind, aber wenn home zur zweiten part gemountet wird. Sind die dann "Unsichtbar"? Wie ist das aus der Sicht des Systems aus?
<dAnjou> blub12: das wird einfach drübergepackt, den daten passiert nix
<dAnjou> aber man kann nich mehr zugreifen
<blub12> Danke dir.
<Seymour> Servus, Verdacht auf Malware auf einem Windowsrechner - ich möchte ihn mit einer Ubuntu Live-Inst von USB booten und Scanner laufen lassen
<Seymour> Wie geht das wohl und was nehm ich da?
<dadrc> clamav, ist zwar nicht das schnellste, aber dafür in den paketquellen
<stevieh> Seymour: bei der C't ist doch regelmässig so was dabei?
<dadrc> Oder das, ja.
<koegs> c't desinfect oder avira live cd
<dadrc> desinfec't besorgen, da sind ein paar mehr dabei
<Seymour> stevieh ich bin kein c't abonnent ;-) ich bin dummuser
<jokrebel> Seymour: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Virenscanner und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ClamAV
<stevieh> Seymour: tja :-)
<blub12> desinfect gibts doch auch bei heise.de zum herunterladen
<Seymour> Soll ich das dann einfach nach dem Booten des Rechners unter Ubuntu einbinden oder was? Oder kann/soll/muss maan das vorher in die Live-Inst einbinden bevor man sie auf den USB-Stick packt?
<stevieh> http://www.heise.de/download/desinfect.html
<stevieh> Aus lizenzrechtlichen Gründen darf die Software nicht online angeboten werden. Die aktuelle Version liegt der c't 9/2012 bei. Diese Ausgabe ist derzeit leider vergriffen.
<jokrebel> Seymour: Einfach LiveCD booten und im LiveModus ClamAV installieren.
<jokrebel> Seymour: Einfach die oben genannten Links lesen ;-)
<koegs> oder noch einfacher die avira live-cd benutzen :P
<jokrebel> Wenn ich mir mit Multisystem einen Live-USB-Stick mit mehreren Betriebssystemen basteln will reicht da dann ein Gesamtpartition oder braucht man da dann pro ISO eine jeweils groß genuge eigene Partition?
<koegs> jokrebel: willst du nur per grub2 isos laden? dann reicht eine große Partition
<jokrebel> koegs: Äh? Was wäre denn sonst noch möglich? Und bräuchte man für "Persistant-Mode" eine separate Partition (vielleicht gar pro OS?)
<koegs> bei persistent mode fragst du am besten mal pog, der war gestern hier mit dem problem :)
<koegs> ich glaub der hatte was mit nem ext4-image gemacht oder so
<koegs> ich lade nur verschiedene Ubuntu-ISOS per grub2, also echte Live-Sessions ohne Persistent-Mode
<Minipluto> persistenz würde bei allen gleichzeitig nur dann funktionieren, wenn man bei grub2 den Namen der zu verwendenden Partition angeben könnte. Standardmäßig muss sie casper-rw heißen. Ansonsten würde jede Live-Version auf die gleiche Partition zugreifen und ich glaube nicht dass das mehr als ein mal klappt
<Minipluto> und Kernel-Updates gehen afaik auch nicht
<Minipluto> afaik bedeutet: es geht bei 12.04 nicht und ich hab keine Ahnung, wie man es löst
<Minipluto> weil da dann nämlich update-grub schimpft, man habe nur ein ro System
<Minipluto> ach ne bei 12.10 wars
<jokrebel> Soll heißen, es reicht die vorhanden FAT32-Partition für mehrere ($)Ubuntu-Versionen, aber persistant könnt ich nur ein einziges davon nutzen?
<Minipluto> jokrebel: ich würde mal sehen ob man bei grub die Partition für die Persistenz explizit angeben kann. mehrere Isos auf FAT32 und eine davon mit Persistenz geht aber auf jeden Fall mit Ausnahme des Kernel-Update Problems.
<jokrebel> ok - thanks, das reicht mir erstmal für meine Experimente.
<koegs> ne alternative wäre sonst noch ne "echte" Installation in verschiedene partitionen auf dem stick
<Minipluto> jo, wenn man da eh alles persistent haben will, ist das ja auf jeden Fall sauberer
<jokrebel> hehe … erste Meldung bei ausgewählter Sprache Deutsch "Bitte bestätigen Sie die Installation Grub2 in der Lautstärke /dev/sdb1"
<jokrebel> super - die nächste Meldung ist in Französisch (schätze ich)
<maurimoss> quit
<Seymour> Da bin ich wieder
<Seymour> Es hat vergleichsweise wenig geklappt.
<Seymour> Ich hab das Ubuntu 12.10 32bit-iso auf den USB-Stick geschrieben, soweit so gut und der Rechner bootete auch davon.
<Seymour> Aber clamav ließ sich nicht installieren: http://pastebin.com/we7SPZw0
<Seymour> Nicht mal eine deutsche Sprachunterstützung ließ sich installieren (ganz unten, 'Software database is broken' etc.
<Seymour> Nicht mal eine SD-Karte ließ sich mounten. Aber ins Web kam er, ich konnte meinen Email-Account öffnen und mir die Fehlermeldungen auf nen anderen Rechner schicken
<Seymour> Was mach ich falsch?
<Seymour> stevieh1?
<Roman12> Hey, kenne mich leider nicht so mit Hardware aus. Was bedeutet es, wenn der cached RAM mit der Zeit stetig steigt? Ist das normal?
<LetoThe2nd> Roman12: das ist ganz wunderbar wenn der steigt, weil das bedeutet dass der arbeitsspeicher was sinnvolles tut und nicht nur dekorativ eingebaut ist.
<dAnjou> hihi, dekorativ
<LetoThe2nd> Roman12: ein paar hintergründe: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Seymour> <schluchz>
<Roman12> Danke, LetoThe2nd. Schaue ich mir mal an. Bedeutet also nicht, dass irgendwelche Applikationen immer mehr Arbeitsspeicher in Anspruch nehmen, oder? Hatte nur etwas sorgen, weil "free" immer weniger wird
<LetoThe2nd> Roman12: siehe link.
<Roman12> Vielen Dank LetoThe2nd 
<dadrc> Seymour, stell mal die Paketquellen auf einen Server in Deutschland um und mach dann das "sudo apt-get install -f"
<Seymour> +dadrc wie geht das mit dem Paketquellen umstellen?
<dadrc> In 12.10? software-properties-gtk aufmachen
<rumbot> hallo, nicht sicher ob ich hier richtig bin: das spelling für libre office und  german scheint nicht zu funktionieren. ich kann es zwar auswählen aber er markiert keine falsch geschriebenen wörter. muss ich da etwas zusätzlich installieren ß
<dadrc> rumbot, eigentlich sollte myspell-de-de automatisch installiert werden, aber du kannst ja mal gucken, ob das wirklich passiert ist.
<rumbot> ist installiert. tut sich aber nix. auch das interface lasst sich nur auf englisch einstellen seh ich grad
<dadrc> rumbot, libreoffice-l10n-de auch installiert?
<rumbot> nein. besser. danke dadrc
<Timsu> Wie ist es überhaupt wenn man Ubuntu vom USB Stick laufen lässt? Ist das sehr langsam, oder geht es?
<ppq> es geht
<Timsu> Welches Dateisystem sollte man nutzen?
<ppq> kommt aber auch drauf an, ob das ein live-system ist oder du ubuntu richtig drauf installierst
<ppq> im letzteren fall wird es nämlich deutlich lahmer
<Timsu> Wollte es schon richtig drauf laufen lassen
<dadrc> Kommt dann vor allem stark auf den USB-Stick an
<ppq> dann wäre eventuell ein persistentes live-system was für dich, da bleiben änderungen erhalten
<dadrc> Da merkt man den Unterschied zwischen 'nem gammeligen Werbegeschenk und 'nem High-End-Stick schon
<Timsu> Soll eigentlich nur ein HTPC mit XBMC und TVHeadend werden und ich wollte mir die Festplatte sparen. Hätte hier einen einigermaßen schnellen USB2 Stick
<dadrc> Gibt sonst mittlerweile für ~30€ 16GB-SSDs. Das wär die edlere Alternative.
<dadrc> Aber solange du damit leben kannst, dass das Booten etwas länger dauert, dürfte auch ein USB-Stick kein Problem sein.
<Timsu> Jo dürfte klappen es ist sowieso immer an. Die Daten sowie die TV Aufnahmen kommen sowieso auf ein ziemlich schnelles NAS.
<Timsu> Kann man überhaupt mittlerweile BTRFS vertrauen?
<dadrc> In 'nem Produktivsystem würd ich es nicht machen, für 'nen USB-Stick sowieso nicht
<Timsu> OK, danke, die Frage hatte gar nichts mit dem Stick zu tun. 
<Inge> +dadrc um nochmal auf diese Paketquellen zurückzukommen: Hier Xubuntu. Wo ist denn da "Software"?
<Seymour> +dadrc es gibt da im Starter diesen Settings Manager
<dadrc> Seymour, Alt-F2, "software-properties-gtk" eingeben, Enter drücken
<Seymour> +dadrc mit einem Feld 'Software Sources'
<dadrc> Keine Ahnung, in welchem Menü sich das versteckt.
<dadrc> Da kannst du auf dem ersten Tab auswählen, welcher Server genutzt werden soll
<Seymour> +dadrc da kann man server auswählen, ich hab mal ft.fu-berlin.de gewählt
<dadrc> Joa, zB
<Seymour> ah scheint zu gehen jetzt
<Seymour> grad hat ich noch nen anderen Server, der ging wohl irgendwie auch nicht
<Seymour> deshalb
<Seymour> +dadrc er kann aber trotzdem immer noch keinen deutschen LÖanguage support einstellen, ich kotze. 
<Seymour> +dadrc muss man wirklich irgendwas runterladen, nur um ein deutsches Keyboard-Layout in der Terminal-Emu zu bekommen?
<dadrc> Äh, Moment. Jetzt hast du mich verloren.
<dadrc> Die Fehler bei apt-get sind weg, ja?
<Seymour> +dadrc Xubuntu 32bit aufm USB-Stick. Alles Englisch hier. Ich möchte als erstes bitte, dass aus den Tasten das rauskommt, was auf meinem deutschen Keyboard auch draufsteht.
<Seymour> Sonst ich armes dummuser verwirrt.
<Seymour> Und da hab ich halt diesen Language support geöffnet
<dadrc> 12.10?
<Seymour> XUbuntu 12.10
<dadrc> Gut.
<dadrc> Alt-F2, xfce4-keyboard-settings, unter Layout deutsch einstellen
<Seymour> es geht um einen MSI wind, da is Ubuntu einfach mit diesem ONE zu mächtig, da wirds zur Diashow vor jedem Mausklick
<Seymour> +dadrc bereits das is schwierig wenn man keinen Ziffernblock mit Minustaste hat ;-) aber ich hab jetzt rausgefunden, wo der Bindestrich aufm Englischen Keyboard ist
<Seymour> um Gottes Willen, jeder Mausklick braucht Äonen
<Seymour> ist so ne Festplatte nicht was schönes... da lernt man SATA-Zugriffszeiten von vor vier Jahren echt wieder zu schätzen im Vergleich mit som Betriebssystem vom USB-2.0-Stick
<Seymour> YEAH! Erfolg! dt Keyboard! Ist wie Zähneputzen nach ner 48-Stunden-Übung beim Bund!
<maredebianum> Hallo, suche ein diff-tool, das mit utf-16 umgehen kann, svn meint zum diff "svn:mime-type = application/octet-stream" und "Dateityp ist als binär angegeben". Meld, diffuse: fail. vimdiff scheint zu gehen, aber da muss ich mich erst noch einarbeiten...
<Seymour> +dadrc E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/vcar/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<dadrc> Seymour, wobei?
<Seymour> sudo apt-get install clamav-freshclam
<maredebianum> Seymour: updates/Software-installation Fenster offen?
<dadrc> Dann hast du noch irgendwo einen anderen Prozess auf, der das sperrt.
<Seymour> +dadrc ich hab alles zugemacht
<Seymour> +dadrc hab nur die Terminal-Emulation auf
<Seymour> +dadrc grad im Terminal hat er aber das gleiche gesagt
<Seymour> +dadrc sollte es was damit zu tun haben, dass es ja nun vom USB-Stick gebootet ist?
<maredebianum> Seymour: lsof| grep /var/lib/dpkg/
<dadrc> Nö, eher damit, dass dir vorher ein apt-get oder so abgeschmiert ist
<dadrc> Was maredebianum sagt.
<dadrc> Ich denk ja, da liegt einfach eine alte lock-Datei rum, aber lieber vorher gucken.
<Seymour> +dadrc war da grad ein l zuviel bei dem lsofl? No such command
<maredebianum> |= pipe (bar)
<Seymour> ach so das war ne pipe
<Seymour> m)
<Seymour> Warning: can't stat() ext2 system /cow Output information may be inclomplete
<jokrebel> !enter > Seymour
<Seymour> +jokrebel Ich verstehe nicht?
<jokrebel> Seymour: Sollte eigentlich ein Trigger an den Channel-Bot sein, der Dir dann mitteilt, Du mögest möglichst nicht die Enter-Taste anstelle von Punkt und Komma benutzen.
<Seymour> +dadrc nach dem Reboot gehts jetzt anscheinend! <happy>
<jokrebel> Seymour: Das was Du in 5 Zeilen packst kann man auch mit Interpunktion passend gesetzt in eine Zeile packen. Dies würde die Übersichtlichkeit hier im Supportkanal erheblich steigern. Außerdem sind für Randbemerkungen die absolut zum Problem/Lösung-Finden nichts beitragen besser in #ubuntu-de-offtopic aufgehoben.
<dadrc> Jo, dann hing da einfach noch ein alter Prozess rum
<maredebianum> (ping) diff-tool, das mit utf-16 umgehen kann?
<dadrc> maredebianum, finde außer vimdiff auch nichts.
<dadrc> Wirst du wohl 'ne Runde rtfm betreiben müssen
<maredebianum> dadrc: OK, danke, vimdiff ist sicher etwas feines ;) vimdoc is my friend
<Seymour> +dadrc jetzt kann ich immer noch nicht scannen, weil er keine Datenträger gemounted bekommt.
<dadrc> Seymour, Fehlermeldunge
<dadrc> n
<Seymour> +dadrc Adding read ACL for uid 999 to '/media/Xubuntu' failed: Operation not supported
<dadrc> Und bei welchem Befehl?
<Seymour> +dadrc im ClamTK beim Versuch, die Harddisk zu öffnen, um ein Verzeichnis zum Scannen zu wählen.
<dadrc> Seymour, mount die halt vorher von Hand.
<dadrc> Terminal auf, mkdir /media/hdd, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sd<was auch immer> /media/hdd
<dadrc> Also, falls es denn ntfs ist
<dadrc> Sonst halt entsprechend anpassen.
<Seymour> +dadrc er kann das Verzeichnis nicht anlegen. Permission denied
<dadrc> mit sudo
<Seymour> ahjetztja..,,
<Seymour> +dadrc success!
<dadrc> Na dann, glücklickes Scannen ;)
<bekks> Wie startet man eigentlich Unity? Für KDE nutzt man startkde, für lxde startlxde, etc.
<dadrc> startx && unity?
<bekks> Mal sehen wie ich das dem nxclient beibringe.
<dadrc> sonst mal in der sessiondatei gucken
<dadrc> eventuell benutzen die auch noch die alte gnome-session
<bekks> Wäääh, das ist wirklich so. Man muss das Ding über gnome-session --session=ubuntu starten.
<bekks> Grausam.
<Guest74566> guten abend, ich habe einige fragen bezüglich unity - sendet unity auch bei der lokalen suche die suchbegriffe ins netz? wurde diese shopping linse nachträglich in 12.04 eingepflegt? danke
<dadrc> Die lokale Suche sucht lokal. Das mit der Shoppinglinse sollte man ja sehen, gerade kein 12.04 hier.
<jokrebel> …und läßt sich auch abschalten.
<Guest74566> ist sie denn dann auch wirklich komplett abgeschaltet, oder zeigt sie die amazon ergebnisse nur nicht an, sendet den suchbegriff aber trotzdem
<dadrc> Kannst einfach das Paket deinstallieren
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Lens#Shopping-Lens
<kubine> Title: Unity Lens › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> *seufz* Warum such ich eigentlich?
<dadrc> Weil du dafür qualifiziert bist.
<jokrebel> dadrc: Und dafür kaufe ich mir jetzt genau _was_? </OT>
<darkfire_> wie akziviere ich compuz würfel?
<jokrebel> !geduld > darkfire_
<kubine> darkfire_: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<darkfire_> Danke jokrebel
<jokrebel> darkfire_: Vielleicht hilft dir der CCSM weiter. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz_CCSM?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: Compiz CCSM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<blablub234> hallo. weis jemand warum auf der ubuntu 12.10 x64 netinstall kein /efi loader drauf ist?
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-23
<michi83> hi, ich benutze ubuntu 12.10 64 bit und würde gerne für chromium das icedtea plugin aktualisieren. leider scheint es keine andere möglichkeit zu geben, als selber bauen. nach ./configure kommt immer eine fehlermeldung:  configure: error: ant program not found in PATH
<dAnjou> michi83: vorab: egal, was da steht, mach KEIN `sudo make install`!!
<dAnjou> stattdessen `sudo checkinstall`
<michi83> auch kein .configure?
<dAnjou> michi83: zu deinem problem: steht doch recht eindeutig da, was fehlt
<dAnjou> doch, das schon
<michi83> nach ./configure sagt der ja, das mit dem ant. was kann ich da machen?
<michi83> in der readme von icedtea heißt es nur ./configure und danach make
<dAnjou> michi83: kannst du bisl englisch?
<michi83> ja
<dAnjou> ant program not found in PATH
<dAnjou> was heißt das?
<michi83> dass der das ant nicht im pfad findet, aber damit kann ich nicht viel anfangen
<michi83> und im netz finde ich auch nix dazu
<dAnjou> also weißt du auch nich, was PATH is?
<michi83> ich denke, es heißt dateipfad
<dAnjou> nich ganz
<dAnjou> die meldung bedeutet in 99% aller fälle, dass ant nich installiert is
<michi83> ich probier mal, ant zu installieren
<michi83> ls
<dAnjou> wenn du in der shell einen befehl (also eigentlich ein programm) ausführst, is PATH die magie, die für dich das programm findet
<michi83> das sollte ins terminal ;)
<dAnjou> der PATH enthält pfade zu verzeichnissen, wo programme drin liegen, die über die shell aufrufbar sein sollen
<dAnjou> angucken kannste mit: echo $PATH
<michi83> jetzt nach ./configure configure: error: Can't find fastjar or jar
<dAnjou> na was glaubste wohl? ^^
<k1l_> michi83: dir fehlen eine menge depencies. 
<dAnjou> das geht jetz die ganze zeit so weiter, wenn in der readme keine dependencies angegeben sind
<michi83> configure: error: "A JDK JDK home directory could not be found."
<dAnjou> dann darfste schön immer abwechselnd ./configure machen und dependency installieren
<dAnjou> michi83: und jetz solltest du dich langsam fragen, obs das wirklich wert is ^^
<dAnjou> java im browser is der größte scheiß
<michi83> geht wohl nicht anders, wenn ich chromium auf 64 bit ubuntu benutzen will...
<dAnjou> wieso?
<dAnjou> chromium is in den quellen
<dAnjou> und funktioniert hervorragend ohne java
<michi83> hab den auch aus dem softwarecenter geladen, aber java wird leider für manche seiten gebraucht
<dAnjou> michi83: diese seiten gehören auf den friedhof
<dAnjou> welche seiten sollen das denn sein?
<michi83> supremacy1914 z.b.
<dAnjou> oder nutz einfach firefox dafür
<michi83> was kann ich da machen? configure: error: "A JDK JDK home directory could not be found."
<michi83> hab doch jdk installiert...
<dAnjou> ich hab keine ahnung
<apollo13> dAnjou: fwiw gegen sudo make install spricht nicht viel, checkinstall ist auch nicht das gelbe vom eu
<apollo13> ei*
<dAnjou> schon, aber besser als einfach dran vorbei
<apollo13> joah, bis dir checkinstall mehr kaputt macht als es behebt ;)
<michi83> was kann ich wegen dem jdk home directory machen?
<dAnjou> michi83: den browserspielen abschwören
<apollo13> das relevante jdk installieren
<apollo13> worst case JAVE_HOMA setzen
<apollo13> ups, JAVA_HOME
<michi83> wie?
<michi83> der hat irgend ein java problem, aber ich weiß nicht, was ich noch nachinstallieren soll...
<michi83> configure: error: "A Java header generator was not found."
<Minipluto> spricht etwas dagegen, bei einem System wo fast immer nur jemand mit Benutzerrechten dran arbeitet, die Paketupdates per anacron durchzuführen?
<LetoThe2nd> Minipluto: der "wastunwennsknallt"-fall.
<Minipluto> LetoThe2nd: was wäre denn ein knall? Meinst du z.B. wenn ein Paketupgrade um Benutzereingabe bittet?
<stevieh> naja, ist abzuwägen, ob die Sicherheit mehr bringt, oder die mögliche Arbeitsunfähigkeit durch verkackte updates.
<LetoThe2nd> Minipluto: "knall" ist in diesem zusammenhang definiert als "alles, was nicht ohne interaktion, vollständig und fehlerlos durchgeführt werden kann"
<Minipluto> hält sich in diesem Fall wohl eher in der Waage :D 
<stevieh> bei einem Privatmann eher anacron... bei gewerblich würde ich da lieber einen Regeltermin am Rechner vorsehen oder per remote ;-)
<Minipluto> stevieh: ist bei einem Privatmann. Eigentlich suche ich da nur einen Weg, dass ich die Updates nicht selber machen muss. Habe ihn halt nur als Benutzer angelegt, weil er sich nicht auskennt und schnell überfordert ist und nichts kaputt macht. Mit dem Updater würde er sicherlich noch klar kommen aber afaik kommt der ja nicht bei Benutzern
<LetoThe2nd> lieber ne remote-shell und halt alle paar tage/wochen mal vorbei schauen.
<Minipluto> ok
<LetoThe2nd> reicht für nicht-kriegsentscheidende systeme völlig
<Minipluto> kann mir ja auf meinem Laptop ein Skript mit SSH und so machen
<stevieh> Minipluto: evtl. sollten wir nach offtopic wechseln, aber: was ausser dem updater könnte er freiwillig überhaupt sehen? Da sehe ich das Problem eher, dass er auch den Updater nicht startet... macht meine Frau auch nie...
<LetoThe2nd> und da die meisten leute eh hinter ner firewall sitzen, was solls. wie gesagt, kümmer dich lieber selbst drum, und wenn du merkst dass etwas eklatantes augetreten ist wie das ssl-problem vor ein paar jahren, dann halt eben nicht so lange warten.
<stevieh> klingt vernünftig.
<stevieh> ist ja kein web server
<Minipluto> ok, danke :)
<maredebianum> Minipluto:  aptitude show unattended-upgrades , ich hatte damit aber auch schon Probleme (die u.a. in der Hardware liegen mögen), jedenfalls muss ich immer kontrollieren, ob die Kiste auch tatsächlich runterfährt.
<TheInfinity> hi. woah. krämpfe. problem: ubuntu server 12.04. problem 2: ubuntu hat das php sqlite modul gekickt, es gibt nur noch sqlite3. problem 3: pdo ist irgendwo auf dem weg zu php  in core gewandert, pdo_sqlite compiliert nicht weil die dependencys zum alten php pdo fehlen
<TheInfinity> was tun?
<dadrc> wat?
<TheInfinity> fehler dahinter: Fatal error: Call to undefined function sqlite_popen() 
<dadrc> nene, mal von vorne.
<dadrc> Was hast du vor?
<TheInfinity> eine php webapplication zum laufen bekommen welche sqlite braucht
<TheInfinity> davon gibt es bei php 2 module, ein altes namens sqlite und ein neues namens sqlite3
<TheInfinity> seit ubuntu 12.04 gibt es unter dem namen php5-sqlite das sqlite3 modul
<TheInfinity> dieses ist aber genau gar nicht abwärtskompatibel
<dadrc> ja, ok
<TheInfinity> die webapplication die die funktionen des sqlite moduls verwendet schmeisst somit also fehler.
<TheInfinity> grundsätzlich hat php sowas wie pecl mit dem man module nachinstallieren kann. theoretisch.
<TheInfinity> das problem ist, dass das sqlite modul teil von pdo ist. und pdo ist irgendwann in den versionssprüngen in den php core gewandert.
<dadrc> Und die blöde Webapp gibt's nicht ohne Dependencies aus der Steinzeit?
<TheInfinity> steinzeit ist gut. 2 jahre. ist ne webapp auf cake php basierend.
<TheInfinity> um genau zu sein die WPKG web gui
<TheInfinity> wpkg = paket deployment wenn man keine lust auf nen windows server hat
<dadrc> TheInfinity, naja, sqlite ist halt trotzdem seit PHP 5 deprecated. 
<TheInfinity> die sqlite3 db scheint auch probleme zu machen mit sqlite2 dbs (weswegen es auch in den repositories dieses chaos von verschiedenen sqlite versionen ohne php gibt - fehlende abwärtskompatibilität)
<dadrc> Angeblich kannste aber die sqlite.so aus 'nem php5-sqlite von 11.04 klauen
<dadrc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/130712/sqlite-stopped-working-after-upgrade ← da, unterste Antwort.
<kubine> Title: 12.04 - SQLite stopped working after upgrade - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Ist hackish und widerlich, aber gut
<TheInfinity> wie widerlich. Oo
<TheInfinity> aber klingt machbar.
<daswort> Gibt es für Thunderbird eigentlich eine gemeinsame Inbox?
<dadrc> Ja
<daswort> Wo aktiviert man die? Oder muss man eine Erweiterung installieren?
<dadrc> daswort, View → Folders → Unified
<dadrc> Gerade keinen deutschen Thunderbird da
<daswort> Kein Problem.
<nucru> kann mir irgendjemand sagen, was canonical und amazon so an daten bekommen, wenn ich im dash was eingebe ?
<daswort> dadrc: "Gruppiert" heißt das wohl. Weißt du auch zufällig ob es eine Einstellung gibt sodass jede Ansicht oben neue und unten alte Beiträge anzeigt? Momentan muss ich das für jeden Ordner einzeln ändern.
<stevieh> nucru: wenn du es unter 12.10 abstellst, würde ich sagen: nichts.
<dadrc> daswort, ne, ich benutz das nicht, weiß nur, dass es das gibt.
<dadrc> Man kann die shopping-lens auch deinstalliern
<daswort> Achso, danke. dadrc 
<daswort> nucru: jedes suchwort und ip inwieweit canonical bei sich speichert sollte im "legal disclaimer" stehen.
<nucru> okay, abstellen kann man das schon, aber ich finde es etwas befremdlich, meine privatsphäre erst aktivieren zu müssen.
<stevieh> nucru: tja nun.
<nucru> ich kann verstehen, das canonical geld sehen möchte, aber das ginge imho auch anders.
<stevieh> guggst du nach offtopic?
<miju> hi, ich hab probleme mit meinem externen blu ray brenner. Das ist ein LG BD-RE BP40NS20. Der wird auch erkannt allerdings steht bei lshw es wäre ein "DVD-RAM writer" und bei capabilities tauchen alle mediensorten wie cds dvds auf aber keine blu rays. CD's und DVD's liest das laufwerk. Lege ich ein BD-RE ein quittiert mir das dmesg mit einem medium error. Fehlt mir da irgendwas an treibern oder hat da jemand ne idee was ich machen kann? Danke
<bunyip> miju: was willst du denn gerade brennen? ein iso z.B. mit "growisofs -Z /dev/sr0=/path/to/file.iso" 
<miju> bunyip: mir würds fürn anfang erstmal reichen wenn das laufwerk erstmal erkennt das ein blu ray rohling eingelegt ist
<miju> bunyip: bzw das system das es sich dabei überhaupt um nen blu ray brenner handelt und nicht um nen dvd writer
<bunyip> ja, das wundert mich gerade auch, das es nicht erkannt wird, fehlt bestimmt eine lib
<miju> libbluray dingensbums ist installier hab ich grad gecheckt
<miju> libbluray1 heisst die
<bunyip> miju: zum testen könntest du kurz mal nero installieren, ist zwar kommerziell, funktioniert hier aber super.
<bunyip> miju: ansonsten kannst du es auch mal damit probieren: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/cdrecord
<kubine> Title: cdrecord › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<miju> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413072/
<kubine> Title: Blu ray problem › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<miju> so sieht das aus
<horst__> Hallo, bei meines Vaters Rechner, Kubuntu 12.04 geht jedesmal  nach dem Neustart wieder Dolphin mit seinem Homeverzeichnis auf.  Wo bzw wie kann ich das abstellen?
<miju> bunyip: cdrecord -checkdrive sagt auch nix von blu ray capabilities
<miju> horst__: hast du vielleicht irgendwas in Startprogramme stehen?
<bunyip> miju: ja, weil du das wodim benutzt, das kann kein blu ray
<horst__> nein, keine Autostartprogramme aktiv. Vor langer Zeit gab es da mal die Möglichkeit, die Sitzung zu speichern beim abmelden. Aber wo
<miju> bunyip: hm auf nero hab ich eigentlich weniger lust. meinste k3b ist nen versuch wert?
<horst__> ok, habe es gefunden. Systemeinst. -> Starten und beenden -> Sitzungsverwaltung: Mit leerer Sitzung starten.
<horst__> danke für die Mühe
<miju> puuh da hängt ja nen haufen kde müll dran...
<bunyip> miju: k3b ist gut, ich würde mir aber deswegen nicht den halben kde installieren. ausserdem greift das auch nur auf die üblichen tools zu und wenn es bei dir an wodim liegt, ändert sich dadurch nichts.
<miju> also doch nero...
<bunyip> oder das echte cdrecord
<bunyip> nero ist in 5min installiert und nach dem testen genauso schnell wieder weg.
<miju> bunyip: ok ich probiers mal...
<bunyip> obwohl ich garnicht weiss, ob die das noch weiter entwickeln
<miju> das ändert aber nichts dran, dass mir dmesg immernoch seitenweise fehler um die ohren schmeißt
<miju> das paket ist von schlechter qualität
<miju> haha
<miju> bunyip: tatsache der erkennt das medium als blu ray disc
<miju> bunyip: fällt dir irgend ein gescheites gtk brennprogramm ein das mit blu rays klar kommt?
<bunyip> nein, ausser k3b und nero gibt es nichts brauchbares, ansonsten console
<bunyip> miju: dir ist schon klar, das alle aufrufe die du unter ubuntu mit cdrecord machst in wirklichkeit wodim ist?
<miju> bunyip: ja ist mir klar
<miju> bunyip: sollte ich mir k3b installieren macht es also sinn auch cdrecord zu installieren nehme ich an?
<bunyip> es macht auch jetzt sinn auf cdrecord zu wechseln, aber das muß jeder selber wissen, ist ja oben im link gut beschrieben.
<bunyip> dann dürften deine tests alle positiv ausfallen
<miju> naja ich bezweifel das die ganzen fehler in dmesg was mit wodim zu tun haben
<miju> das passiert alles im kernel
<bunyip> wieso, hast du einen selber gebastelt?
<miju> nope der ist standard aber der haut trotzdem nen haufen fehler raus wenn ich ne blu ray einlege
<passt> reicht es die datei /etc/group zu bearbeiten, um einem user mitglied zu seiner gruppe zu machen?
<dadrc> usermod -aG dürfte vorzuziehen sein
<LetoThe2nd> gpasswd -a $user $gruppe
<ppq> oder sudo adduser $user $gruppe
<dAnjou> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen#Terminal
<kubine> Title: Benutzer und Gruppen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> oder mal im wiki gucken
<dAnjou> genauer http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen#Bestehenden-Benutzer-einer-weiteren-Gruppe-hinzufuegen
<kubine> Title: Benutzer und Gruppen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<passt> wirkt das sofort, oder erst nach neuanmeldung des benutzers? oder gar erst nach einem reboot?
<LetoThe2nd> steht eigentlich alles ausgiebig in der doku....
<LetoThe2nd> *hust* relogin *hust*
<passt> danke, hätte wohl besser vorher fleißig gelesen
<LetoThe2nd> jep.
<deem> hi. kann man irgendwie zuverlässig herausfinden welche netzwerkkarte in einem rechner verbaut ist? lspci reicht hier leider nicht aus
<k1l> lspci mit -nn ?
<k1l> ansonsten mal lshw probieren
<LetoThe2nd> oder dmidecode
<deem> hmpf.. das zeigt leider auch nur dasselbe wie lspci an.
<LetoThe2nd> modprobe screwdriver ;)
<deem> ich bin auch der meinung, dass die anzeige da stimmt, aber die treiber dazu gibt es bei hp nicht....
<stevieh> deem: linux treiber bei hp?
<deem> stevieh: ne windows
<stevieh> deem: ah. hehe, dann kann ich ja weiter kochen ;-)
<basti> wie schaffe ich es denn remmina in die taskleiste (unity) zu bekommen. das übliche "im starter behalten" funktioniert nicht. das symbol bleibt zwar da, das programm selber lässt sich jedoch nicht starten. danke!
<koegs> basti: hier schon geschaut? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/FAQ#Panel-Applets
<kubine> Title: FAQ › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<basti> das programm beendet sich auch nicht richtig, wenn ich es aus der konsole starte und  dann beende. außerdem findet man es nicht in der Dash-Startseite
<basti> koegs, noch nicht. trotzdem scheint das tool nicht richtig implementiert zu sein
<basti> laut wiki ist es unter "Zugriff auf entfernte Arbeitsflächen" zu finden. das ist zumindest bei mir nicht der fall
<basti> koegs, ich mein im übrigen kein applet, sondern den "startlink" in der linken menulesite
<basti> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Startmen%C3%BC#Eigene-Starter-im-Startmenue <- das habe ich wohl gesucht
<kubine> Title: Unity Startmenü › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> basti: welche ubuntu-version hast du laufen? also ich hab grad testweise im normalen ubuntu remmina installiert und finde es auch im dash
<basti> 12.10
<koegs> im starter bleibt es auch und im tray auch :D
<basti> das tut es bei mir auch. lässt sich nur dann nicht starten koegs 
<koegs> hm, hier irgendwie schon, aber keine ahnung woran es bei dir liegn könnte
<basti> ich probiere es mal mit einem manuellem starteintrag
<jokrebel> basti: Hier (12.04.1 Unity) tut das auch alles so wie es soll.
<jokrebel> basti: Hast Du denn seit der Installation (vorsichtshalber) auch schon einen Neustart gemacht?
<num7> Abend, hat jemand einen Tipp wie man ein Netzwerk in der VirtualBox nachbilden kann (also so ein Art LAN in vbox) und wie man dann Daten zwischen den VMs austauschen kann ? 
<ppq> num7: "angeschlossen an: internes netzwerk" musst du einstellen
<ppq> num7: dann können vboxen des selben(!) internen netzwerks miteinander kommunizieren, nicht aber mit dem host
<ppq> num7: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html
<kubine> Title: Chapter 6. Virtual networking (at www.virtualbox.org)
<ppq> das ist also was für dich, wenn "for any reason, you prefer two or more VMs on the same machine to communicate privately, hiding their data from both the host system and the user"
<xgremlin> guten Abend ... habe folgendes Problem beim updaten und einspielen neuer pakete http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413092/
<kubine> Title: parsing fehler virtualbox › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> xgremlin: ohje, ein ubuntu 9.04? das wird längst nicht mehr unterstützt
<xgremlin> ja es ist gewachsen von 9.04 über 10.04LTE und nun 12.04 LTE
<xgremlin> der Fehler tritt aber erst seit 12.04.1 auf
<ppq> xgremlin: dann zeig bitte mal deine /etc/apt/sources.list und den inhalt der dateien in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<num7> ppq: Danke, genau das was ich suche. "dann können vboxen des selben(!) internen netzwerks miteinander kommunizieren, nicht aber mit dem host" demnach besteht für den Host kein größeres Sicherheitrisko als vorher?
<ppq> num7: richtig
<koegs> es sei denn die implementation in virtualbox hat ne sicherheitslücke :)
<ppq> joa
<num7> koegs: sorry, ich versteh die Ausdrucksweise nicht ganz. Meinst du damit das VirtualBox fehlerhaft installiert wurde oder fehler im Code von VirtualBox?
<xgremlin> @ppq so hat etwas gedauert aus der shell zu extrahieren  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413097/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> num7: ich wollte nur sagen, dass es keine 100%ige Sicherheit gibt, es könnte ja ein "Fehler im Code von Virtualbox" ausgenutzt werden um aus der virtuellen Maschine "auszubrechen"
<num7> okay, danke habs jetzt kapiert
<ppq> xgremlin: ohje, webmin *grusel*
<xgremlin> ja einen fetisch hat halt jeder
<ppq> xgremlin: keine ahnung jedenfalls, wie das kommt. das paket virtualbox-2.2 gibt es im virtualbox repo jedenfalls nicht in der version 2.2.4-47978_Ubuntu_jaunty
<ppq> xgremlin: was sagt denn ein sudo apt-get update?
<xgremlin> mom schau nach ...
<xgremlin> also da läuft es sauber durch ohne Fehler , nur wenn upgrade und neue Pakete dazu kommen tritt das auf
<xgremlin> und zwar nach jedem Paket was eingespielt wird
<xgremlin> ich verstehe nur nicht was dpkg daran auszusetzen hat, und wo da ein "Zeichen" nicht passt
<xgremlin> es ist ja die Zeile "Depends:" über die gemeckert wird - ist da ein Fehler drinn ?
<xgremlin> Irgend ein Zeichen welches nicht hingehört?
<ppq> xgremlin: hm, ich nehme an, dass er die unterstriche _ nicht mag. da das eh ein total veraltetes paket ist, könnte man ein backup der /var/lib/dpkg/status anlegen und dann den entsprechenden absatz händisch entfernen.
<apollo13> xgremlin: deinstall virtualbox und installier es sauber neu
<ppq> das ist besser, ho
<ppq> * jo
<jokrebel>  : xgremlin: . Paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgabe von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<xgremlin> habe ich schon versucht dabei kam es zu zwei weiteren leichen mit virtualbox 
<xgremlin> dpkg: Warnung: Parsen der Datei »/var/lib/dpkg/available«, nahe Zeile 76670 Paket »virtualbox-3.0«:
<xgremlin>  Fehler in Versionszeichenkette »3.0.10-54097_Ubuntu_jaunty«: ungültiges Zeichen in Revisionsnummer
<xgremlin> also wie ich das mache es wird immer schlimmer
<bekks> Wieso installierst du denn die 3.0.10?
<bekks> Die ist doch fast genau so alt wie die 2.2.6
<jokrebel>  : xgremlin: . Nochmal - Paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgabe von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen - *** und lass sie uns mal komplett durchlesen *** Vielleicht kann man ja doch noch helfen…: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> bekks: das sind wohl leichen aus vergangen tagen - "Status: deinstall ok config-files"
<bekks> puh
<MikatCan> Guten abend
<ppq> xgremlin: versuch mal ein "sudo dpkg --purge virtualbox-3.0", dann sollten die reste verschwinden
<MikatCan> Wie kann ich einrichten das meine hdb1 (Film Festplatte) nach 1h nicht nutzung in den Standby geht (Um strom zu sparen und lebensdauer zu verlängern) da die meist stundenlang nicht genutzt wird.?
<ppq> !hdparm > MikatCan guck da mal rein
<bekks> MikatCan: In dem Du sie nicht abschaltest. Das dauernde Ein-/Ausschalten lässt eine Platte schneller altern als ein Dauerbetrieb.
<MikatCan> ok?
<bekks> Das, und nur das ist übrigens der Grund wieso man in SAN-Storages die Platten nicht abschaltet, auch wenn keine Zugriffe stattfinden.
<xgremlin> @ppq letzteres war erfolgreich durchgelaufen
<MikatCan> bekks: ich habe erst vor einem monat eine platte verloren. Daut techniker weil die ihre betriebsstunden erreicht hatte. Der rechner ist 24/7 an. Die meisten platten brauche ich aber nur (wenn überhaupt) ein mal am Tag
<ppq> xgremlin: tritt die fehlermeldung jetzt noch auf?
<bekks> MikatCan: Bei nur einer Stunde siehts natürlich wieder anders aus ;)
<MikatCan> bekks: ist das nun also ratsam oder nicht?
<ppq> merkwürdig, dass das uu wiki da keinen artikel zu hat. hier steht was zu hdparm: http://linuxundich.de/de/hardware/festplatten-automatisch-im-betrieb-in-den-standby-schalten/
<bekks> MikatCan: Wie lange läuft die Platte denn dann so ca. am Tag?
<kubine> Title: Festplatten automatisch im Betrieb in den Standby schalten | Linux und Ich (at linuxundich.de)
<MikatCan> bekks: denn die eine Platte (western green 24/7 tauglich) regelt von sich aus (nach dem der Kopf gesuchert wurde) die drehzahl runter und schaltet nach ner weile ganz ab.
<MikatCan> bekks: genutzt wird die eventuell 2-4 stunden
<MikatCan> läuft aber wie auch der Datenserver 24/7
<bekks> Also hält die ca. 3 Jahre unter Voll-Last in 24/7
<MikatCan> und das würde ich gerne verlängern
<bekks> Bei nur 4h am Tag, ohne Seiteneffekte, also mal satte 18 Jahre.
<MikatCan> Daher die idee das ab zu schalten
<bekks> Wenn man das auf die Betriebsstunden umlegt -- ich würde es wie gesagt nicht tun, schon gar nicht bei einer 24/7 Platte die nach drei Jahren sowieso getauscht gehört.
<MikatCan> das ding ist bei mir Privat am laufen. da will ich nicht alle 3 jahre die 3Tb platte tauschen müssen
<MikatCan> denn so schlecht kann das doch eigentlich nicht sein oder ? Windwos macht das ja von haus aus.
<ppq> wenn man einen vernünftigen wert nimmt, ist das kein problem
<MikatCan> daher dachte ich an 1h nicht nutzung
<ppq> was "vernünftig" ist hängt wieder massiv von der nutzung ab.. wenn da irgendwelche indexdienste laufen, die nur ganz kurz mal reingucken, fährt auch extra die platte hoch.
<xgremlin> @ppq ich kann den Fehler jetzt nicht reproduzieren ,alle pakete sind aktuell - update und upgrade laufen sauber - werde mal beim nächsten Fehler die sachen von jokrebel ausgeben lassen und melde mich noch mal 
<MikatCan> da ist kein whatchdog aktiv oder so. Bei systemstart wird die Platte auf neue inhalte getestet und die rechner  netzwerk greifen drauf zu. und die sind entweder oft was am machen oder halt stundenlang nichts am laufwerk. Genht mir ja vorallem um den bereichvon 23:00 - 16:00 wo keiner die nutzt
<ppq> xgremlin: dann ist wohl jetzt alles wieder gut. lag an den karteileichen in deiner status datei.
<xgremlin> ja, werde das beobachten wenn ich was neues einspiele ob es dann noch ist
<xgremlin> danke erst mal
<ppq> MikatCan: dann würd ich den wert 241 setzen, also standby nach 30 minuten.
<MikatCan> ok
<MikatCan> ich teste mal ob ich das hin bekomme
<MikatCan> wir das abschalten irgendwo geloggt?
<ppq> das wäre irgendwie kontraproduktiv ;)
<ppq> platte ausschalten und direkt wieder hochfahren, um das log zu schreiben?
<MikatCan> nein platte ausschalten und auf der systemplatte logg schreiben
<ppq> naja, soweit ich weiß logt es jedenfalls nicht. aber man hört ja, wenn die platte runterspinnt
<MikatCan> ne höre ich nicht :-) komplett entkoppelt in einem gut belüftetem schrank fest eingebaut
<xgremlin> @jokrebel der vollständig halber hier die Ausgaben : http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413102/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<xgremlin> so habe jetzt iftop entfernt - und wieder hinzugefügt - der Fehler ist noch da....
<jokrebel> precise, intrepid, meveric und sarge Quellen (so mal beim schnellen Überfliegen) wie soll das gut gehn mit diesem Mix?
<jokrebel> xgremlin: @
<xgremlin> bestimmte Pakete werden nur unter diesen angeboten -zum beispiel webmin bietet seine pakete nur auf dieser stufe an für alle neueren Distributionen
<ppq> xgremlin: pack mal den befehl, bei dem der fehler auftritt und die komplette ausgabe in einen pastebin
<jokrebel> xgremlin: Webmin ist schon länger nicht mehr zu empfehlen. Und außerdem ist ein Mix aus Software verschiedener Zyklen der schnelle Weg in die Hölle des Verderbens.
<xgremlin> @ppq @jokrebel die Ausgabe http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413107/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> xgremlin: war das schon nach dem "sudo dpkg --purge virtualbox-3.0" bzw. -2.2?
<jokrebel> xgremlin: Richt doch erstmal Deine verhunzte Quellenliste (bei nem precise sollten da auch nur precise-Quellen sein). Dann nochmal ein "update / upgrade" und das nochmal nopasten. 
<xgremlin> ja nach dem sudo dpkg --purge virtualbox-3.0 und sudo dpkg --purge virtualbox-2.2
<jokrebel> *seufz* wie du meinst…
<xgremlin> @jokrebel so nun die Ausgaben und der Fehler ist immer noch http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413112/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> xgremlin: Da sind immer noch _nicht_Precise-Sources?
<jokrebel> und keine Ahung, was Du da aus diesen "falschen" Quellen alles ins System mit reingezogen haben könntest, was Du dann jetzt (vielleicht sogar händisch) erst mal wieder deinstallieren müsstest, damit Dein System auch wirklich wieder "rund" läuft.
<xgremlin> @jokrebel geht es um diese Quellen "http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise-security Release" und   "http://archive.canonical.com intrepid/partner Sources"
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> xgremlin: dann führt wohl nichts ums editieren der /var/lib/dpkg/status drum rum. so machst du ein backup und editierst: "sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status ~/status-backup", dann "sudo sed -i "s/2.2.4-47978_Ubuntu_jaunty/2.2.4-47978Ubuntujaunty/" /var/lib/dpkg/status", dann "sudo sed -i "s/3.0.10-54097_Ubuntu_jaunty/3.0.10-54097Ubuntujaunty/" /var/lib/dpkg/status" 
<jokrebel> xgremlin: Ja und? Intrepid ist 8.10! IIRC - ein Ubuntu aus 2008 ohne LTS! und schon länger EOL! Also ich wunder mich da nicht wirklich
<ppq> xgremlin: achte beim sed befehl darauf, dass du auch den rest des befehls hinter den anführungszeichen nach jaunty/" mitnimmst. ich mach das am besten nochmal deutlich, ohne anführungszeichen:
<ppq> xgremlin: dann führt wohl nichts ums editieren der /var/lib/dpkg/status drum rum. so machst du ein backup und editierst: sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status ~/status-backup, dann sudo sed -i "s/2.2.4-47978_Ubuntu_jaunty/2.2.4-47978Ubuntujaunty/" /var/lib/dpkg/status, dann sudo sed -i "s/3.0.10-54097_Ubuntu_jaunty/3.0.10-54097Ubuntujaunty/" /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ppq> was fett ist, ist der jeweilige befehl
<xgremlin> @ppq fertig
<ppq> xgremlin: und, fehler noch da?
<xgremlin> ich trau mich schon gar nicht mehr " JA!"
<xgremlin> bei iftop die gleichen ausgaben
<ppq> xgremlin: darf ich mal ein komplettes backlog deines terminals sehen? inkl. der reparaturbefehle, deren ausgabe (if any) und alles danach? 
<xgremlin> @ppq habe jetzt alle Ausgaben von "cp" bis  "apt-get" hier http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413117/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> xgremlin: führ die beiden sed befehlt bitte nochmal genau so aus, nur mit der /var/lib/dpkg/available statt der /var/lib/dpkg/status
<xgremlin> und die status auch nochmal ?
<xgremlin> sind die abhängig von einander
<xgremlin> jetzt ist der Fehler weg @ppq
<ppq> das ist ein fortschritt
<xgremlin> wurde jetzt mit sed der ganze "Absatz" in der status entfernt oder oder doch nur die Zeile ...
<ppq> xgremlin: nichtmal die zeile, es wurden nur die illegalen zeichen (die unterstriche) enfternt.
<xgremlin> achso danke . mein hirn wird langsam weich sitze seit Tagen dran
<ppq> xgremlin: dass es jetzt wieder geht, heißt nicht, dass alles super ist. deine paketverwaltung ist zugemüllt mit paketinfos aus alten repos, die nicht mehr existieren.
<ppq> xgremlin: das ist zwar noch kein grund, das system neu zu installieren, aber du solltest darauf vorbereitet sein, dass das mal nötig wird. sprich: backups vorhalten und aktuell halten
<ppq> also, die backups aktuell halten ;)
<xgremlin> habe schon mit dpkg --get-selections "*" >backup-pakete   ein backup erstellt
<xgremlin> und auch von /etc  für den ernstfall
<xgremlin> ich finde so kommt man schnell wieder auf die Beine @ppq
<jokrebel> xgremlin: Mit dem get-selektions sicherst Du Dir aber nur die Liste der Sachen die Installiert sind - nicht Deine Daten und Konfigurationen, hoffe das ist Dir die (zumindest jetzt ;-) klar.
<xgremlin> ja, schon von den Datenbanken sind backups auch vorhanden - nur minimal 7Tage verlust die kann man verkraften -bei größeren änderungen mache ich vor und nachher backups
<xgremlin> so danke erst für heute an @jokerbel und @ppq
<jokrebel> xgremlin: Nicht dafür. Aber klär auch noch  Deine Quellenliste bevor es demnächst das nächste Problem gibt.#
<xgremlin> ppq : es würde ja auch empfohlen die 12.04 LTE komplett neu zu inst. - ich habe es eben mal versucht zu upgraden
<xgremlin> ppq wie finde ich heraus welches paket aus welcher Quelle stammt ?
<ppq> xgremlin: apt-cache policy hier-der-paketname
<xgremlin> ohje da werde ich mal ein script basteln müsen sonst sitze ich wochen daran
<xgremlin> so jetzt gute nacht @ll
<Blindie> moin
<Guest43271> http://codepad.org/9eyCqbf1
<kubine> Title: Plain Text code - 9 lines - codepad (at codepad.org)
<Guest43271> wie kann ich das problem lösen? http://codepad.org/9eyCqbf1
<kubine> Title: Plain Text code - 9 lines - codepad (at codepad.org)
<ppq> Guest43271: mehr infos, bitte. uname -a, lsb_release -a, deine /etc/apt/sources.list, was in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ so rumfliegt, eine möglichst etwas ausführlichere shell history inklusive ausgaben.
<ppq> Guest43271: in einem pastebin, selbstverständlich :)
<Guest43271> hab unbuntu dapper
<Guest43271> gibt es in der console so ne art text browser? :D
<k1l> dapper?
<Guest43271> meien gui funktioniert nicht
<Guest43271> ja das alte gute dapper
<Guest43271> ubuntu 6.06
<k1l> Guest43271: das ist sowas von out of support :)
<ppq> oha
<Guest43271> ich möcht nur das zeug fixen und wieder die gui starten können
<Guest43271> hat ubuntu einen textbrowser?
<ppq> lynx, links, w3m...
<k1l> Guest43271: lynx z.b.
<ppq> aber: sicher alles und installier neu. ernsthaft
<Guest43271> lynx
<ppq> eine *aktuelle* version ;)
<Guest43271> der pc hat 200mhz :D
<Guest43271> wird wohl kaum laufen mit der neuen version
<Guest43271> lynx geht nicht installieren ;/
<ppq> dann solltest du kein ubuntu nutzen. wenn du glück hast, kannst du mit 10.04 (wird noch unterstützt) ein minimalistisches system mit gui aufbauen, ansonsten.. keine chance
<Guest43271> mit 6.06 gehts ja :D
<ppq> ja, aber das noch zu nutzen ist unverantwortlich
<Guest43271> jetzt ist es kaputt
<Guest43271> wie start ich ssh?
<ppq>  /etc/init.d/ssh start ## falls in 6.06 der sshd so hieß.
<sonotos> jupp hieß er
<sash_> sonotos: Da kennt wohl wer noch die Debian Sarge-Zeiten?
<sonotos> ich kenn sogar noch die potato zeiten
<Guest43271> ok ssh läuft 
<sash_> 6. Juni 2005. Passt ja. Ok, potato hatte ich tatsächlich nie in der Hand.
<sash_> Guest43271: Sorry, aber Ubuntu 6.06 können wir hier wirklich nicht mehr supporten.
<Guest43271> ?
<sash_> Guest43271: Das hat sein EOL (End of Life) erreicht und ist seit Jahren tot.
<Guest43271> tot?
<sash_> Es gibt keinerlei Updates mehr, auch keine sicherheitskritischen.
<k1l> Guest43271: es gibt distributionen die auf sehr alte/schwache hardware ausgelegt sind. diese bekommen auch noch suppor. die solltest du mal versuchen
<sonotos> Guest43271: versuch mal sowas wie http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/index_de.html
<kubine> Title: Damn Small Linux (DSL), 50 Megabytes Penguinenergie (at www.damnsmalllinux.org)
<ppq> dsl ist noch toter als ubuntu 6.06
<ppq> </senf>
<Guest43271> wie start ich eth0?
<sonotos> der letzte rc scheint vom september 2012 zu sein, von daher würde ich das nicht als töter bezeichnen
<Guest43271> ifconfig eth0 up -> getting interface flags no such device ... obwohls in der /etc/network/interfaces ist!!
<sash_> Guest43271: http://www.slitaz.org/de/ wär da mal nen Blick wert. Ernsthaft: Daten sichern, neu installieren. Support gibt's da nirgends mehr.
<kubine> Title: SliTaz GNU/Linux (de) (at www.slitaz.org)
<ppq> sonotos: tatsache, da war ich nicht auf dem neusten stand.. die webseite ist aber auch ziemlich veraltet, vom downloadbereich mal abgesehen.
<Guest43271> was meinst du mit support?
<Guest43271> ich brauhc ja nur die sources
<sonotos> ppq: jupp modern is was anderes
<Guest43271> wdf...loading hardware drivers failed...
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-24
<amoma> gnome-Terminal will eine Schriftart zu installieren. Wie deaktivieren?
<Satorisanja> guten Morgen zusammen. Einen schönen Tag wünsche ich Euch.
<swed1> Hallo, ich benötige kurz Hilfe bzgl. Entpacken von rar Dateien. Ich habe von einer Person 100 rar Dateien bekommen mit Pw verschlüsselt. Die Dateien sind so bezeichnet "Vorname_Nachname-Arbeitstitel.rar" Der Name ist immer gleich. Wenn ich auf der Konsole jetzt "unrar x *.rar" eingebe, kommt aber nur "no files to extract". Was mach ich falsch?
<ppq> swed1: das unterstützt unrar leider nicht. du musst find nutzen.
<koegs> klar geht das, iirc
<ppq> find . -type f -name '*.rar' -exec unrar x {} -pHierDasPasswort \;
<swed1> ppq: ok, danke, versteh ich
<ppq> bzw. -execdir, wenn es ins jeweilige unterverzeichnis entpackt werden soll
<ppq> (falls die .rars in unterverzeichnissen liegen)
<swed1> liegen nicht, aber falls 20 unterverzeichnisse mit rarfiles da sind, einfach ins übergeordnete gehen und statt exec das execdir ausführen um die entpackten dateien darin liegen zu lassen und nicht ins übergeordnete zu entpacken, seh ich das richtig?
<ppq> ja
<swed1> ok, danke
<ppq> koegs: naja, gehen tut das, wenn man * escaped:     unrar x \*.rar  
<ppq> aber dann muss man jedes mal das passwort eingeben
<koegs> ppq: jo, ich benutz da meisten "*.rar"* :)
<ppq> joa
<koegs> aber hast recht, dann muss man jedesmal das passwort eingeben, wenn es sich ändert bzw. das kein zusammenhängendes rar ist
<swed1> hab grad folgendes noch gefunden: unrar x -y \*.rar
<swed1> da sollte man auch nur einmal das pw eingeben
<koegs> wo kann ich denn in chromium die cache-größe definieren?
<dadrc> koegs, wenn du es noch nicht gefunden hast: --disk-cache-dir
<koegs> dadrc: --disk-cache-size :O
<dadrc> öh
<dadrc> richtig
<dadrc> jedenfalls so.
<koegs> jo und in /etc/default/chromium kann ich das für jeden start festlegen, anstatt über den starter zu gehen
<dadrc> \ø/
<Sysopa> huhu - ich möchte nicht sinnlos Pakete installieren, finde aber nicht, was ich noch brauche: "ERROR:root:Could not find any typelib for Gtk" und noch "[...]...Gdk , [...]...Pango"
<koegs> Sysopa: was wolltest du starten und wie lauten die kompletten fehlermeldungen
<Sysopa> catfish startet nicht - offenbar werden die benötigten Libs nicht automatisch mit installiert
<Sysopa> koegs: 
<Sysopa> thomas@laptop:~$ catfish
<Sysopa> ERROR:root:Could not find any typelib for Gtk
<Sysopa> ERROR:root:Could not find any typelib for Gdk
<Sysopa> ERROR:root:Could not find any typelib for Pango
<Sysopa> Error: The required module Gtk is missing.
<Sysopa> ehm
<Sysopa> hey, das waren nur 5 Zeilen
<koegs> flood-protection
<koegs> !nopaste > Sysopa 
<kubine> Sysopa: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Sysopa> *hmpf*
<Sysopa> naja, egal
<Sysopa> nächstes Mal eben auch 4 Zeilen über paste
<Sysopa> aber kannst Du trozdem helfen?
<koegs> hm, die abhängigkeiten sind ja jetzt nicht so groß für catfish
<Sysopa> sind aber alle installiert
<koegs> in xubuntu ist das schon dabei, ich schau mal in nem plain ubuntu
<Sysopa> ok
<koegs> hm http://i.imgur.com/HuoVBwD.png
<koegs> sollte man irgendwas besonderes über dein Ubuntu wissen?
<Sysopa> *überleg*
<Sysopa> Kubuntu 12.10 + nvidia + Optimus + Virtualbox-Module + Echtzeitkernel... hm... nix, was mit gtk zusammenhängen sollte
<koegs> hm, dann empfehle ich hier zu suchen: https://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=ERROR%3Aroot%3ACould+not+find+any+typelib+for+Gtk
<kubine> Title: ERROR:root:Could not find any typelib for Gtk - Google-Suche (at www.google.de)
<Sysopa> die ersten 10 Treffer hatte ich schon durch, bevor ich hier fragte ^^
 * LetoThe2nd vermutet, dass es schlicht an ner kombination aus a) fehlend gesetzten abhängigkeiten + b)kubuntu liegt.
<Sysopa> LetoThe2nd: japs... irgendwie sowas
<Sysopa> sprich: irgendwelche Pakete, die bei Gnome eh dabei sind - und daher nicht auffällt
<sysdef> ggf. fehlende python bindings fuer gtk
<dadrc> Sollte man dann mal als Bug reporten
<moritz_89> Wie bekomm ichn bei Firefox unter Ubuntu ne anständige Java-Integration?
<Sysopa> http://thomas.schattenlauf.de/catfish.txt <-- das fehlte alles
<sysdef> Sysopa: *ubuntu versaut gerne mal die dependencies. schau mal auf http://packages.debian.org/sid/catfish , unten stehen die dependencies
<kubine> Title: Debian -- Details of package catfish in sid (at packages.debian.org)
<Sysopa> sysdef: das hatte ich gerade gefunden gehabt ^^ :-)
<dadrc> Sysopa, wenn du was gutes tun willst, mach 'nen Bug auf.
<dadrc> moritz_89, da musst du schon genauer werden. Versionen, was geht denn an der Integration nicht? Bei mir klappt das nämlich.
<moritz_89> dadrc: ich arbeite mit einem Großhändler für PC zusammen und das bestellsystem läuft als java-Aplet. Ich kann zwar meine benuitzerdaten eintragen aber danach lädt das applet nicht
<Sysopa> dadrc: ich versuche heute Abend dran zu denken, versprochen...^^ aber bei "mach 'nen Bug auf" muß ich irgendwie immer an eine Scene in "Starship Troopers" denken... Oo
<geser> Sysopa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/catfish/+bug/1093015
<kubine> Title: Bug #1093015 “Error: The required module GError is missing.” : Bugs : “catfish” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dadrc> Sysopa, solange sie dir nicht das ganze Gehirn weglutschen bis dahin ;)
<Sysopa> hrhr
<dadrc> moritz_89, funktioniert das Applet denn, wenn du es mit javaws direkt startest?
<moritz_89> dadrc: wie mach ich das?
<moritz_89> Das Applet für die Benutzerdaten lädt ja aber danach ist ende nachdem ich auf Login drücke
<dadrc> moritz_89, du lädst die JNLP-Datei runter statt sie zu öffnen und startest sie dann mit `javaws <datei>`
<moritz_89> dadrc: wie ladt ich die runter? xD sry wenn ich grad bissi blöd bin
<dadrc> Wenn dein Firefox nicht fragt, nimm halt wget oder so
<moritz_89> Das Applet ist in die Webseite integriert
<dadrc> Zeig mal.
<moritz_89> https://www.ingrammicro.de/ec/imorder6/
<kubine> Title: Ingram Micro - E-Services - IM.order 6 (at www.ingrammicro.de)
<dadrc> hmm, kein JNLP-Datei, das ist direkt der Java-Code
<moritz_89> mmh
<dadrc> Und du bist dir sicher, dass das an sich funktioniert?
<dadrc> Also, wenn das Applet an sich lädt, aber nach Eingabe der Nutzerdaten nicht weitermacht, klingt das erstmal nach einem Applet-Problem.
<moritz_89> dadrc es muss funktionieren. unter windoof gehts nämlich
<dadrc> Und den Hinweis zu Java 7 hast du auch gelesen und befolgt, falls du Java 7 benutzt?
<moritz_89> Ich nutze 6
<moritz_89> Is halt blöd immer über die App die Bestellungen zu Prüfen und zu machen. Verwaltungstechnisch auch blöd mitn Phone da zu sitzen
<sysdef> lol @ "Bei Sicherheit-Allgemein entfernen Sie bitte das Häkchen bei „ Entzug von Zertifikaten mit CRLs prüfen“ und entfernen Sie bitte auch das Häkchen bei „Onlinezertifikatsvalidierung aktivieren“, dann läuft IM.Order"
<sysdef> bu brauchst nur alle sicherheits-features deaktivieren. nett
<sysdef> du*
<dadrc> sysdef, das hat mich auch gefreut
<dadrc> "Wir kriegen es nicht hin, ordentliche Zertifikate zu kaufen, aber das macht ja nichts..."
<sysdef> sieht irgendwie eher nach nem anbieter-problem aus als nach nem linux/ubuntu-problem
<sysdef> nicht gegen CRL pruefen heisst, dass es ggf. revoked wurde aus gutem grund. sicherheitstechnisch nen knie-schuss
<moritz_89> mmh wie gesagt unter windoof läufts
<moritz_89> Aber kein bock wegen jeder Bestellung ins Büro zu Jumpen
<moritz_89> sysdef danke für den Hinweis
<xharx> hallo, ich versuche ein ecrpytfs- verzeichnis aus einem anderen system zu mounten, geht das?
<dadrc> Wenn du die entsprechenden Keys hast, klar.
<LetoThe2nd> 5sec googlen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Data%20Manually
<kubine> Title: EncryptedPrivateDirectory - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<moritz_89> Wo kann ich die Cacheeinstellungen ändern von Java6 ?
<xharx> thx
<moritz_89> also es geht jetzt
<moritz_89> dadrc: ich hab die option Kontextmenü deaktivieren oder verschieben weggeklickt jetzt gehts ka warum
<dadrc> Das ist doch was.
<moritz_89> dadrc: kann es dadran liegen ka was die einstellung bezweckt ^^
<dadrc> Anscheinend ja ^^
<moritz_89> ^^ na dann danke trotzdem für eure mühe ^^
<xharx> ich versuche einen treiber zu kompilieren und bekomme make: *** /usr/src/linux-headers-3.7.4-1-ARCH: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden.  Schluss. Was muss ich installieren?
<dAnjou> xharx: du hast die header von dieser kernelversion nich installiert, nehm ich an
 * LetoThe2nd vermutet, dass das alles mögliche, aber kein ubuntu ist.
<dAnjou> 3.7 klingt ziemlich groß ja
<sash_> +1 vielleicht?
<LetoThe2nd> packages.ubuntu.de sagt, dass raring auf 3.8 geht.
<LetoThe2nd> .com, natürlich.
<MasterOfDisaster> xharx: off-topic zwar, aber gewöhn dir an Fehlermeldungen grundsätzlich nur mit LANG=C und LC_ALL=C (oder einem englischen unicode-locale) zu beschreiben. Alles andere ist mühsam.
<sash_> MasterOfDisaster: Schon weg ;)
<MasterOfDisaster> meh, zu lahm beim tippen. sorry!
<msteini> join #derbyjs
<msteini> hm
<rex460> Hallo zusammen
<Skorpz> Hallo, was hat es zu bedeuten wenn ein Programm im Systemmonitor von Kubuntu Anstatt Türkis kurz Gelb aufleuchtet?
<matthias_> Entschuldigung hab gerade die Internet Verbindung verloren
<Skorpz> Hat keiner eine Idee?
<dAnjou> Skorpz: screenshot?
<Skorpz> dAnjou: Ich kann das Gelbe wahrscheinlich nicht auf einen Scrennshot bekommen.
<dAnjou> Skorpz: stehen da keine werte dazu?
<Skorpz> http://www.imagebanana.com/view/efvltbr2/Aufgabe3b.png
<kubine> Title: Aufgabe3b.png - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen (at www.imagebanana.com)
<Skorpz> Das was auf dem Bild Türkis ist.(Matthias) blinkt dann ganz kurz auf.Und das Programm hängt genau in dem Augenblick auch ganz kurz.
<Skorpz> Die Auslastung von CPU und Ram sind dabei sehr gering.
<dAnjou> hmm, keene ahnung
<Skorpz> Mir würde ja reichen wenn ich die Bedeutung des aufleuchtens verstehen würde.Echt schade.
<Skorpz> Trotzdem danke sehr 
<stevieh> sachtmal, ich schnalls nicht. Ich hab ne Desktop DAtei, die startet auf Doppelklick in .local/share/applications wunnebar, wenn ich die in die Unity Bar reinschiebe dann nicht...
<stevieh> was ist da anders?
<stevieh> aha, anders ist, das stdout und stderr irgendwo hin müssen...
<b34bb> moin
<b34bb> ideen?
<b34bb> ich hab da ein problem mit cryptsetup, ich möchte eine externe festplatte vollverschlüsseln aber bei cryptsetup luksFormat /dev/sdb erzählt er mir http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413127/.
<kubine> Title: cryptsetup luksFormat fehler › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<b34bb> neuer bot?
<b34bb> keine(r) aktiv/keine(r) lust/keine(r)/keine(r) eine idee oder unzufrieden mit der fagestellung?
<stevieh> weg isser... dabei hätte man ihm doch helfen können.
<airglide> hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, wollte das icon für einen mime typ setzen, gelang mir nicht und jetzt kann ich assogiate nicht mehr starten, ich erhalte folgende Fehlermeldung: (assogiate:690): gnome-vfs-modules-WARNING **: Could not initialize inotify(assogiate:690): libgnomevfs-CRITICAL **: gnome_vfs_monitor_cancel: assertion `handle != NULL' failed terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Gnome::Vfs::exception'
<dadrc> Noch nie gesehen, den Fehler. airglide, guck mal in ~/.xsession-errors, ob da mehr Infos zu finden sind
<airglide> ich habe zuvor gtk-update-icon-cache benutzt
<airglide> ich glaube da ist was schief gelaufen in dem neuen cache
<dadrc> Naja, der Fehler kommt von gnome_vfs, ich hab allerdings keine Ahnung, was assogiate mit virtuellen Dateisystem zu tun hat
<airglide> was soll ich genau in dieser datei suchen?
<dadrc> Ob da mehr zu dem Fehler von gvfs steht
<airglide> ziemlich viel 
<dadrc> Wenn du nicht direkt was damit anfangen kannst, pack den Kram in einen Pastebin und gib uns den Link
<airglide> mache ich
<airglide> http://pastebin.com/ndpyq5fN
<kubine> Title: assogiate - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> Nicht wirklich was brauchbares, schade. Hast du dich schon mal aus- und wieder eingeloggt?
<airglide> versuche es gleich mal
<airglide> melde mich wieder
<airglide> hat leider nichts gebracht, bekomme immer noch den selben fehler
<dadrc> Die Fehlermeldung kriegst du, wenn du assogiate in 'nem Terminal startest, oder?
<airglide> genau
<dadrc> Ich hab echt keine Ahnung, wo der Fehler herkommt.
<airglide> was soll ich tun? löschen neu installieren?
<dadrc> Nö, unwahrscheinlich, dass das hilft
<dadrc> Pack mal die Ausgabe von `mount -l` in einen Pastebin, bitte
<airglide> http://pastebin.com/DcQ87bH8
<kubine> Title: assogiate mount -l - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<airglide> hat das was mit meinem usb-stick zu tun?
<dadrc> ne, und die ausgabe von mount -l ist auch sauber.
<airglide> ist das korrekt das es im /usr/bin eine datei namens gtk-update-icon-cache hat?
<dadrc> Jo, das muss sogar so
<sallie27> hi. ich hab ein problem mit dem filemanager in ubuntu 12.04 LTS. es verschwindet immer links der Bereich lesezeichen. weiß jemand was da los ist?
<dadrc> Drückst du eventuell den Hotkey dafür?
<sallie27> achso ich muss dazu sagen das is das system das ich für meine oma eingerichtet hab
<sallie27> wahrscheinlich drückt sie den hotkey. wie wre der denn?
<sallie27> wäre
<dadrc> Gute Frage, weiß ich nicht, steht aber im Menü dran.
<apollo13> f9 ist sidebar
<sallie27> die sidebar ist da, falls du mit sidebar dden platz meinst wo auch geräte angezeigt werden
<sallie27> nur der bereich lesezeichen verschwindet aufeinmal
<sallie27> also sprich wenn ich nach n paar tagen zu besuch bin wundert sich omi wo ihre daten hin sind ^^
<dadrc> sallie27, oh, dann ist das was anderes.
<sallie27> sie denkt dann immer gleich die wären gelöscht und hyperventiliert fast 
<apollo13> bei mir schaut das so aus: http://imgur.com/Q1NhBmZ (und ja ich spiele gerade mit der farbtemperatur)
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<sallie27> ich vor paar tagen gegoogelt und irgendn bug gefunden aber weis nich mehr wie
<sallie27> ja genau
<apollo13> da sind aber imo nie lesezeichen
<ppq> man kann verzeichnisse per drap&drop da rüberziehen
<ppq> dann sind da welche ;)
<apollo13> negativ
<sallie27> ich glaub oben werden geräte angezeigt und gleich danach ist ein Bereich "Lesezeichen" wo ich ihr den Ordner "Daten" verlinkt hab quasi
<sallie27> der bereich lesezeichen ist auch erst aufgetaucht als ich es in den nautilus-einstellungen konfiguriert hab. das hat auch n paar tage funktioniert...
<sallie27> ich sitz natürlich blöderweise nich hinter dem system. ist jetzt wahrscheinlich schwierig
<apollo13> jupp
<apollo13> aber wennst nächstes mal dort bist könntest dir den lockdown modus von gnome anschauen
<apollo13> keine ahnung ob der in 12.x noch rennt, aber damit kann sie dann nix mehr kaputt machen
<sallie27> die sache ist einfach die das omi sich durch ordnerstrukturen kämpfen muss
<sallie27> lockdown kommt nich in frage
<apollo13> du weißt offensichtlich nicht was lockdown ist
<sallie27> wäre zuviel verwirrung. hät ich wohl von anfang an machen solln hmmm
<apollo13> du kannst damit spezifische gefährliche sachen abstellen, deshalb kann man dennoch weiter rumklicken…
<sallie27> ich denke du meinst so ne art kiosk mode oder nicht?
<apollo13> ja aber viel feiner
<sallie27> ja weis ick doch ^^
<apollo13> dann sind wir uns wohl einig dass wir uns nicht einig sind
<sallie27> ach feiner. in wie fern denn?
<sallie27> ich dachte wirklich das wäre das gleiche
<apollo13> wie gesagt ich weiß nicht ob und wie es in ubuntu 12.x geht, da da kein gnome mehr rennt, aber ansich wars relativ umfangreich
<sallie27> ich kann ihnen jetzt halt nicht im nachinein funktionen abschlaten die ich ihnen schon müsam beigebracht hab. außerdem ist mein opa da technisch weiter 
<sallie27> wie auch immer du hilfst mir aber schonmal weiter
<sallie27> gibts evtl. ne möglichkeit nautilus zu starten und es wird sofort ein bestimmter ordner im hauptfenster angezeigt?
<sallie27> das wär wohl noch besser
<Fuchs> einfach den Pfad als Argument mitgeben? 
<sallie27> als lesezechen
<sallie27> aah sehr schön genau
<apollo13>   nautilus [OPTION...] [URI...] 
<sallie27> jop
<sallie27> das mach ich. dann ist es sogar ein klick weniger für omi :)
<sallie27> lockdown oder solche möglichkeiten will ich mir auch selber nicht antun, ich muss das system ja pflegen
<sallie27> hatte mal an elementaryos gedacht, bin ich aber wieder abgekommen von der idee
<sallie27> is nich so einfach mit der älteren genration
<sallie27> danke euch
<moritz_89> Moin. Ich hab grad irgendwie Probleme mit Tor
<zerwas> moritz_89, wo liegt denn das Problem?
<manuw> Haben einige Fußballer.. bist nicht der einzigste moritz_89 
<manuw> :)
<moritz_89> cant bind to port
<zerwas> moritz_89, um dir helfen zu können, brauchen wir aber viel mehr Informationen. Was möchtest denn mit Tor genau machen? Anonym surfen?
<zerwas> moritz_89, wie hast du Tor installiert/gestartet?
<moritz_89> Drücken wir es so aus, ja.
<moritz_89> Ich habs installiert und beim Starte gibt mir der Gute das feedback, das er (seltsamerweise auf loopback) nicht binden kann
<moritz_89> paketquelle
<zerwas> moritz_89, wenn das nicht klappt, kannst du das paket mal wieder deinstallieren und stattdessen das Browser-Bundle ausprobieren, das ist eigentlich eine narrensichere Variante für Tor
<moritz_89> Und als GUI hab ich Vidalia
<zerwas> Ja, deinstallier das am besten mal alles wieder
<moritz_89> zerwas: ich wäre gerne nicht nur im Browser anonym...
<zerwas> moritz_89, achso, gut. hast du die Paketquelle vom Torproject eingebunden oder über die offiziellen ubuntu repositories?
<moritz_89> Letzteres
<zerwas> moritz_89, du solltest die offizielle Paketquelle für Tor meiden, da Sicherheitsupdates oft nicht (schnell genug) einfließen, sondern die Quelle vom Torproject nehmen
<zerwas> moritz_89, läuft bei dir Ubuntu 12.04?
<moritz_89> jarp
<zerwas> moritz_89, dann sollte es mit ein paar Befehlen getan sein ...
<zerwas> Führe mal diese drei Befehle aus: sudo 'apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 886DDD89'
<zerwas> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org $(lsb_release -s -c) main" && sudo apt-get update
<kubine> Title: Index of /torproject.org (at deb.torproject.org)
<zerwas> danach kannst du das Paket tor-geoipdb installieren und kannst Programme anonymisieren
<zerwas> Das steht im Wiki etwas abgewandelt nochmal (neben anderen Varianten der Installation) hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tor/Installation
<kubine> Title: Installation › Tor › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<moritz_89> kk thx
<zerwas> was die fehlermeldung, die du gepostet hast bedeutet, hängt davon ab, welches Programm das meldet. Wenn Vidalia das gemeldet hat kann es heißen, dass Tor nicht läuft und Vidalia nicht in der Lage ist, es zu starten
<zerwas> wenn Tor selbst es beim Start meldet kann das heißen, dass schon eine Instanz von Tor läuft
<moritz_89> habs bevor ich vidalia installiert habe auch im Terminal bekommen als meldung
<moritz_89> lief aber nichts ^^
<zerwas> ja, kann viele gründe haben
<moritz_89> ich probiers nachm update moment
<moritz_89> Mit Tor ist zwar alles etwas langsamer aber telnet stört das wenig
<zerwas> Wenn's nicht klappt kannst du natürlich auch immer ein Livesystem bzw. eine fertige virtuelle Maschine für Tor verwenden, das ist ohnehin nochmal sicherer
<moritz_89> selbe fehlermeldung... warum will der überhaupt auf loopback binden?
<moritz_89> Ahhhh moment was übersehen. ich hab garkeine config-datei
<apollo13> fwiw ich hoffe du hast den key von zerwas verifiziert, sonst wäre das vollfail
<apollo13> (wenn man schon von sicher reden will)
<moritz_89> öhm
<apollo13> das ist dann in der tat ein großes öhm
<moritz_89> hinter dem "öhm" hängt ein leises *hilfmirbittedabei*
<moritz_89> also nochmal für ganz besonders blöde- ich hab den key geladen , die paketquelle hinzugefügt und dann?
<apollo13> einen key lädt man nicht mal eben so
<apollo13> du sollst zuerst verifizieren dass es der richtige key ist
<moritz_89> und das mach ich - wie?
<apollo13> was wäre wenn zerwas dir seinen unterjubelt und er die paketquelle gehackt hat?
<zerwas> moritz_89, https://www.torproject.org/docs/verifying-signatures.html.en
<kubine> Title: Tor Project: Verifying Signatures (at www.torproject.org)
<moritz_89> dann hätte ich jetzt vermutlich ein problem und 12 - 17 offene backdoors
<apollo13> indem die schaust dass du den key auf einem vertrauenswürdigen weg beziehts, wie das in deinem konkreten fall aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen
<moritz_89> also der key ist der gleiche, der auf der seite steht^^
<moritz_89> ist das jetzt gut?
<apollo13> das musst du entscheiden ;) aber zumindest ist es schon besser als früher
<moritz_89> naja wie gehts denn jetzt weiter - wie komm ich jetzt an das paket
<zerwas> wenn ich die webseite torproject.org nicht gehackt habe, ist das gut
<moritz_89> vermutlich mi tapt-get oder
<moritz_89> -t
<moritz_89> also folgendes: http://pastebin.com/MxaJ0EXZ
<kubine> Title: Tor - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<apollo13> da rennt schon was
<moritz_89> woher denn
<apollo13> kA was du da so ruminstallierst ;)
<apollo13> sudo netstat -tulpen|grep 9050
<moritz_89> tor -.-
<moritz_89> wie halt ich das an
<apollo13> kA
<moritz_89> Ich wills ja über die GUI haben
<apollo13> schlimmsten fall einfach wegkillen :þ
<moritz_89> wie
<apollo13> man kill
<moritz_89> man kill tor ?
<apollo13> man ist ein programm dass dir die hilfe für kill anzeigt
<moritz_89> oh ^^
<moritz_89> also kill tor oder was
<zerwas> moritz_89, killall tor
<moritz_89> ah kk
<moritz_89> Danke jetzt läufts über die GUI
<zerwas> kein problem
<moritz_89> ok noch läufts nciht
<moritz_89> er sagt verbinde zu tor
<moritz_89> wie lang dauert das so bis der connection hat?
<zerwas> kann auch mal 1-2 minuten dauern
<moritz_89> kk
<moritz_89> oh da kam ne meldung eben 
<moritz_89> connection refused by peer
<moritz_89> und wenn ich dann sag erneut versuhe n macht er ewig nix
<Satorisanja> moin
<dAnjou> germanstudent^af: bitte nutze keine away nicks. Dafür gibt es /away <Grund>.
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-25
<darkfire> moin
<p1tty76> Hallo ubuntu 12.04.01 installation bricht jedes mal mit Grub-Bootloader ab "GRUB konnte nicht auf /dev/sdd instaliert werden Die Ausführung von >>grub install /dev/sdd<< ist fehlgeschlagen. Dies ist ein schwerwiegender Fehler.
<srtu> hast du /dev/sdd manuell angegeben? war die platte schon formartiert? eiegtnlich musste du dem nicht sagen wo der bootloader hingeschrieben werden soll
<p1tty76> srtu: ne, das hat das setup selber ausgewählt. nur wenn ich ohne weiter mach dann bootet das system ja nicht.
<srtu> jo so siehts aus
<srtu> war die platte leer?
<p1tty76> srtu: ja am anfang schon, jetzt ist dann sdd1 mit dem OS drauf und soll dann an / eingehängt werden.
<srtu> ich nehm mal an da haste dich schon durchgelesen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<p1tty76> srtu: ja hatte es auch schon mit einer live cd probiert, aber bekomme es nicht zum laufen.
<srtu> also die platte war komplett leer und du hast die partitionierung dem installationsprogramm überlassen? also dann sollte es eigentlich überhaupt keine probleme geben
<srtu> dann installier einfach nochmal und lösch dann alle partitionen während dem installationsvorgang, ist dann vermutlich einfach als jetzt fehlersuche zu betreiben
<p1tty76> srtu: ja eigentlich dachte ich das auch, ich hab schon mehrfach gemacht. und auch den sdd ausgetauscht.
<srtu> wie jetzt? die platte oder was meinste mit ausgetauscht?
<srtu> sind da mehere platten im PC?
<p1tty76> srtu: ja sda, sdb, sdc, sde und sdf sind 3TB als Raid5 und sdd ist aktuell ein usbstick (hab schon drei verschiedene ausprobiert)
<koegs> srtu: kannst du bitte mal ein "sudo fdisk -l" und ein "sudo grub-install /dev/sdd" manuell ausführen und nopasten
<koegs> !nopaste > srtu
<kubine> srtu: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<p1tty76> srtu: dauert kurz, muss mit live cd neu starten
<koegs> koegs: srtu, sry. meinte p1tty76 
<srtu> hab mich grad schon gewundert ;-)
<p1tty76> srtu: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413142/ ich bin mit chroot drin, aber da sehe ich nicht das angeblich das dateisystem defekt ist
<kubine> Title: fdisk/grub › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> p1tty76: welches device ist nun der stick?
<koegs> aso, sdf
<p1tty76> sdf da ich mit grml gestartet hab ist die Reihenfolge anders
<koegs> as irgendeinem grund denkt der, da wäre ein ISO-Filesystem drauf, mach den stick platt mit dd, klemm die raid-platten ab und installier neu und erzeug neue partitionen, würde ich sagen
<p1tty76> ok dann probiere ich's mal
<ttyS3> Hi. Mein GNOME-Terminal ist verschwunden, aber das darüber gestartete Programm läuft weiter. Wie kann ich mit einem neuen Terminal die ausgegeben Meldungen vom Programm wieder bekommen? Mit 'bg' geht es nicht ("bg: gegenwärtig: Kein solcher Job.")
<dnano91> hallo, hab gerade einen mac neu aufgesetzt, aber wlan spinnt immer rum. es ist meistens unerträglich langsam. ipv6 hab ich schon ausgestellt und die wlan karte ist 
<dnano91> bcm4322
<dnano91> was kann ich da tun?
<dadrc> ttyS3, so allgemein garnicht.
<dnano91> +++++++
<dnano91> ++
<sysdef> dnano91: fuer client tests gibt es #test  .o(und es gibt tastattur-abdeckungen gegen katzen)
<dnano91> joa, vllt sollte ich es dem kater irgendwann beibringen... aber vllt irgendwer eine idee zu meinem problem?
<ttyS3> dadrc: Anscheinend war meine Festplatte oder der (Sharkoon-)SATA-USB-Adapter der Grund (I/O-Errors), die die Programme zum abstürzen gebracht haben. Hat sich erledigt (neu gestartet).
<dnano91>  
<dadrc> dnano91, mehr Infos. Ubuntu-Version, welcher Treiber, war das vorher besser?
<dnano91> dadrc: 12.10, vorher lief das internet halt immer schnell. jtz sind es sehr oft nur paar kb/s.. und zum treiber: 
<dadrc> dnano91, vorher heißt 12.04?
<dnano91> vorher war mint
<dnano91> also das paket für den treiberist firmware-b43-istaller
<dnano91> dadrc: treiber sollte der aktuellste sein. nehme an der installer lädt sich selbst den aktuellen runter
<dadrc> Gab da mal Probleme mit dem Powermanagement. Probier mal ` sudo iwconfig <name des interfaces> power off`
<dnano91> bekomme nur ein operation not supported
<dadrc> dnano91, gibt ja zwei Treiber dafür. Pack mal bitte ein `lsmod` in einen Pastebin
<dadrc> Eventuell kommen die sich da gerade einfach in die Quere oder so
<dnano91> http://pastebin.com/M2cBm7LD bin jtz aber erstmal afk
<zylon> hi
<zylon> der cache ordner von z.B. thunderbird lässt sich doch sicher gut in den ram (tmp) legen? dadurch ist dieser auch immer sofort gelöscht (cache beim beenden leeren gibt es in TB wohl nicht), der Übersichtlichkeit halber wäre ein unterordner im tmp Verzeichnis hilfreich, aber man kann doch nicht auf ein Verzeichnis linken, das nach einem Neustart nicht mehr existiert? - müsste ich dann dafür extra ein skript starten das die Verz
<dadrc> zylon, ich würd spontan den Starter anpassen. mkdir /tmp/thunderbird && thunderbird
<dadrc> oder so
<zylon> ah, gut danke
<UnbertKant> Guten Tag.
<stevieh> tachauch
<UnbertKant> Habe mir eine VPN-Verbindung eingerichtet, die ich bis heute oben rechts auf dem Netzwerk-Icon auswaehlen koennte.
<UnbertKant> Jetzt ist dieses Untermenue weg. Bei EditConnections ist die VPN-Verbindung noch da.
<UnbertKant> Wie kann ich die jetzt aufbauen? Und warum ist der Eintrag verschwunden?
<stevieh> UnbertKant: 12.04?
<UnbertKant> Genau.
<stevieh> UnbertKant: hast du mal einen neuen Login probiert?
<stevieh> d.h. abmelden, wieder anmelden?
<UnbertKant> Mh...
<UnbertKant> Kann ich irgendwie die gerade offenen Fenster abspeichern?
<UnbertKant> Habe hier ziemlich viel auf 4 Desktops offen. Kann man die Session irgendwie speichern?
<stevieh> zum teil merken die sich das von selbst, aber im Prinzip nein.
<UnbertKant> Nagut, dann eben log out. Wenn ich nicht zurueck komme hat es geklappt und ich danke dir stevieh ;) Bis gleich oder nicht.
<dadrc> killall nm-applet && nohup nm-applet &
<stevieh> das die Untermenüs verschwinden ist AFAIK ein Bug im "whateever".
<dadrc> Ganz ohne Ausloggen
<dadrc> Tjo, wer nicht lesen will...
<sysdef> ... muss reconnecten :)
<stevieh> dadrc: ich befürchte fast, das reicht nicht... ich erinner mich nicht mehr genau, das ist bei allen untermenüs - ich glaub sogar nicht nur im notifier.
<dadrc> stevieh, gibt das Verhalten auch als Bug in nm-applet.
<stevieh> dadrc: dann hätts geholfen ;-)
<stevieh> wusste ich nicht, ich hatte den Eindruck, das war global.
<Blindie> tach
<Blindie> kann ich ubuntu 12.10 irgendwie auf 13.04 daily updaten?
<apollo13> wenn du fragen musst wie solltest du es nicht tun
<LetoThe2nd> Blindie: man do-release-upgrade, und dann aber bitte nicht jammern :)
<LetoThe2nd> erfolgreiches lesen der manpage kannich da wohl voraussetzen :)
<Blindie> mach ich nicht
<Blindie> danke
<koegs> und nicht wieder hier mit selbstgebastelten Kerneln unter 13.04 ankommen
<stevieh> *lol*
<Blindie> soweit bin ich noch nicht^^
<sysdef> ist PAE mit in den eigenen kernel gerutscht? ^^
<Blindie> stecke noch mit einem bein in windows :( "schäm"
<sysdef> .o( hoert sich cool an *click* )
<geri> hi welches ubuntu laesst sich auf foldenden pc installieren? intel pentium 4 with 1.8Ghz, 256MB RAM
<LetoThe2nd> keins.
<LetoThe2nd> ganz einfach.
<geri> warum?
<LetoThe2nd> 256mb ram. völliges no-go
<geri> 6.06 lief recht stabil ^^
<LetoThe2nd> alles was aus dem support raus ist ist für mich in supportfragen nonexistent, also ist antwort nach wie vor: "keins" ;)
<geri> haha
<geri> brauch keinen support
<geri> läuft 7.10 noch?
<LetoThe2nd> gibt genug aktuell gepfegte schlank-distribution, aber ubuntu ist halt keine davon. go figure.
<LetoThe2nd> geri: 7.10 war oktober 2007, +1.5 jahre macht april 2009... ähm, nee du.
<geri> sag das meinen dad haha...hab ihn auf ubuntu linux eingeschult :D
<LetoThe2nd> geri: ehrlich gesagt - dein problem, nicht meins.
<koegs> probier doch ein Lubuntu 12.04, das sollte mit der CPU evtl. noch klar kommen
<LetoThe2nd> auf 256m ram läuft kein aktuell gepfegtes ubuntu, das ist einfach so.
<geri> würd 7.10 noch mit 256 ram laufen?
<LetoThe2nd> nicht mal lubuntu.
<LetoThe2nd> geri: dann kannst auch gleich bei windows 2000 bleiben.
<koegs> geri: probiers doch einfach aus, wenn dir egal ist, dass du nix nachinstallierne kannst und keine sicherheitspatches kriegst
<geri> ne danke ^^
 * LetoThe2nd ist dann raus, weil alles gesagt.
<geri> naja er verwendet ja nur chrome, firefox und druckt sachen aus
<stevieh> was ist mit 10.04?
<geri> mit 256 ram?
<koegs> wie LetoThe2nd schon sagte, mit 256MB RAM wird das alles kein Spaß
<geri> denk ich geht wohl nicht
<koegs> da ist egal, welche Version man installiert
 * LetoThe2nd würde lieber nen sammelhut aufstellen und versuchen irgendwo 20€ für 2GB ram aufzutreiben.
<geri> der pc wird ha nur verwendet zum internet browsing
<koegs> geri: ohne irgendwelche updates und veraltete browser, ne danke
<stevieh> LetoThe2nd: yep. mehr ram rein und 10.04...
<LetoThe2nd> geri: ehrlich gesagt - warum fragst du hier überhaupt, wenn deine meinung eh scho feststeht und du die wahrheit nicht hören willst?
<stevieh> :-)
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: eben. 2GB auf nem p4 sit zwar keine wundermühle, aber mit lubuntu tuts schon.
<geri> ich kanns ja mal installieren und dann mehr ram rein geben :D
<airglide> dadrc?
<dadrc> hmm? 
<dadrc> kannst ruhig einfach so den channel fragen, ich bin nicht immer hier ;)
<airglide> habe heute morgen den pc gestartet und es hat funktioniert^ 
<dadrc> Einfach so?
<airglide> jaa, das neu anmelden hatte ja gestern nichts gebracht
<airglide> jetzt funktioniert es wieder keine ahnung wieso 
<dadrc> Seltsam. Aber gut :)
<airglide> danke jedenfalls nochmal für deine Hilfe
<dadrc> Gern.
<jokrebel> airglide: Ist zwar kein Windows, nichts desto trotz kann ein kompletter Reboot manchmal schon auch hilfreich sein.
<airglide> gut zu wissen ;)
<Joschii> nAbend
<moritz_89> Hi Leute. Wenn ich mit dem Startmedianersteller ubuntu Persistent installiere kann ich dann updates machen und später ubuntu mit den updates installieren? n kumpel von mir hat kein inet deshalb
<jokrebel> Kann es sein dass eine MultiSystemInstallation eines 12.04Live mit Persistant-Mode nach nem kompletten "upgrade" nicht mehr funktionieren würde? Hab da was gehört, dass wohl zumindest Kernelupdates problematisch sind. Wer hat Tipps dazu?
<sdx23> moritz_89: jain. Das funktioniert nicht automatisch, aber die debs liegen dann noch im apt cache, d.h. man kann die dort einfach aufsammeln.
<moritz_89> uff wie mach ich das?
<sdx23> moritz_89: Den Kram in /var/cache/apt ggf sichern (wenn das im tmpfs liegt), dann die Pakete auf dem installierten System per Hand (dpkg) installieren.
<sdx23> Davon ab stellt sich natürlich auch die Sinnfrage.
<moritz_89> wieso?
<jokrebel> Oder andes gefragt; reicht es bei der Aktuallisierungsverwaltung einfach Kernelrelevantes abzuwählen? Oder gibt es da noch mehr zu beachten?
<sdx23> Weil es zweifelhaft ist, ob man ein System hyperaktuell halten muss, wenn es ehh nicht am Netz hängt.
<sdx23> Und: Wenn man das - warum auch immer - tatsächlich will, wird man sowieso eine längerfristige Lösung verwenden wollen.
<moritz_89> wenn ich vlc installiere bleibt das drauf? weil das brauch er
<jokrebel> moritz_89: Ja
<moritz_89> also programme bleiben nur updates evtl nicht
<jokrebel> moritz_89: Wie das mit den Aktuallisierungen ist, versuch ich auch grad rauszubekommen. Aber im persistant-Mode (zumindest ist das bei MultiSystem so) kann man Programme nachinstallieren und die sind beim nächsten Start noch da; also JA.
<moritz_89> uff ich bekomm hier grad nur fehlermeldungen wenn ich mit dem startmedienersteller nen stick löschen will
<moritz_89> http://www.imagenetz.de/f99556395/fehler.png.html
<moritz_89> wenn mir dabei einer helfen würde wäre geil ^^
<moritz_89> oh problem gefunden war auf ext2
<jokrebel> Hm - nochmal probieren? Stick mal aushängen und neu einstecken? Mal mit GParted schaun was die Stick-Partition(en?) so sagen? Notfalls sogar mal rebooten…
<moritz_89> mmh ok ich glaub reboot muss her
<moritz_89> problem weiterhin da
<kultviech> wenn ich mit kde ein dokument in libreoffice auf einem sambashare öffne muß ich nach dem schließen von libreoffice noch das hochladen auf das sambashare bestatigen (kioexec), kann man auch direkt speichern ohne rückfrage?
<bekks> Wenn du das Samba-Share per mount und nicht per KDE einbindest wird auch keine NAchfrage kommen.
<kultviech> und wenn ich es per dolphin einbinden möchte?
<bekks> Dann kommt die Nachfrage.
<kultviech> liegt das an libreoffice? weil nicht-kde-anwendung, weil mit kate funktionierts ja zb auch, direkt zu speichern
<dreamon_> Seit heute zeigt virtualbox die angesteckten USB Geräte nicht mehr an. Also nicht in geisterschrift oder so. Sondern es steht dort es wären keine Angeschlossen. Was definitiv aber der Fall ist.
<dreamon_> Fällt mir heute erst auf. Weiß aber nicht ob es seit einem Update ist.
<dreamon> Hat sich erledigt
<sotian> Guten Abend
<dadrc> hu
<k1l> !away > germanstudent 
<DPITTI> hallo wie kann ich bei der gnome-shell so wie früher was in dash legen?
<nevchen> n8
<k1l> !gnome_shell_extensions > DPITTI 
<kubine> DPITTI: Informationen zu Gnome_Shell_Extensions finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gnome_Shell_Extensions
<pengo> Nabend wie kann ich nach Kernel Update den alten Kernel weiter benutzen? weil der neue Probleme macht
<dadrc> Im Grub auswählen
<pengo> kann ich den neuen ganz entfernen ? 
<dadrc> Ja, aber dann musst du auch das entsprechende Metapaket entfernen und kriegst keine automatischen Updates mehr
<DPITTI> danke k1l hat alles geklappt so das ich jetzt meine Starter auf dem Desktop habe bei der gnome-shell.
<dadrc> Ich würd eher Grub umstellen, damit immer der zuletzt genutzte Kernel gebootet wird
<pengo> ok kannst du mir bitte noch sagen wie ich das mit grub mache ?
<dadrc> pengo, muss ich eben selber nachgucken, Moment.
<pengo> ok
<dadrc> Ah, hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration#Bedeutung-der-Variablen
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Die ersten beiden Variablen
<dadrc> Dann einmal beim Booten den Kernel auswählen, der dir gefällt, danach sollte der als Standard eingestellt sein und immer gebootet werden
<pengo> Danke dir werde gleich mal testen 
<pengo> dadrc danke ist am laufen bb 
<Ilian> Hello! ;-) Kann mir jemand von euch sagen, ob/wie ich bei gnome 2.30.2 im Panel unter Orte den Ordnersymbolen Embleme hinzufügen kann?
<bullgard4> Ilian: Geht das nicht im Nautilus > Ordner auswählen > Rechtsklick > Embleme?
<Ilian> Ja, aber es verändern sich nur die Ordner im Nautilus Fenster, nicht die im Panel.
<bullgard4> Ach so. Keine Ahnung, warum das Panel diese Embleme nicht übernimmt.
<Ilian> Außerdem interessiert mich, wie man selbst Ordner unter Orte anlegen kann , welche die Originalicons von Videos (der Filmstreifen) oder Downloads (der Pfeil) haben. 
<bullgard4> Ilian: Meines Wissens mitttels .desktop-Dateien.
<Ilian> bullgard4 ok, wo finde ich die?
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-26
<heyheyhey123> Hallo.
<k1l> hi heyheyhey123 
<heyheyhey123> Hi k1l.
<nevchen> moin
<ubabau> moin, ich kann mich nicht mehr einloggen (es kommt kurz ein schwarzer bildschirm) und dann sehe ich das login formular wieder
<bekks> ubabau: Kannst Du Dich auf einer Konsole noch einloggen?
<ubabau> ja
<bekks> Dann tu das bitte, und sag uns, ob du evtl. keinen Speicherplatz mehr frei hast.
<ubabau> ne hab ich noch
<bekks> Sicher?
<ubabau> ja ich hab schon x foren beitrage zum problem gelesen.. leider alles ohen erfolg
<ubabau> habe df -h ausgeführt
<ubabau> habe auch schon die ICE und X auth dateien gelöscht
<bekks> Leg mal einen neuen User an und probier Dich mit dem anzumelden.
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn genau?
<ubabau> also gast geht nicht
<ubabau> 12.04
<bekks> Ich rede nicht von gast. Ich rede von einem neuen User.
<ubabau> ok mom
<ubabau> leider das gleiche :(
<ubabau> meint ihr ich kann 12.10 problems drüber installieren?
<stevieh> umpf, wo kann ich unter unity nochmal funktionstasten neu belegen?
<stevieh> war das in compiz?
<dnano91> hi, hab gestern schon gefragt, aber da musste ich leider wieder weg: hab 12.10 aufgesetzt, aber das wlan spinnt (manchmal nur paar kb/s) - ist eine bcm4322. power management ist aus und der treiber ist b43. wollte den broadcom-sta ausprobieren, aber der geht nicht. kann mir da wer helfen?
<dnano91> und mein zweites problem ist, ich bekomme den nvidia treiber nicht installiert. (geforce gt 320m) immer wenn ich nvidia-current installiere (auch, wenn ich nvidia-xconfig ausführe) komme ich nach einem neustart in den fallback modus
<eeepc> hallo ich benutzte xubuntu12.10 auf einem eeepc 1005p nachdem ich meinen tft monitor anschließen wollte habe ich jetzt überhaupt kein bild mehr, nachdem ich mich einloggen wollte. über die tty1 habe ich dann lxde-core installiert hier kann ich mich einloggen, weiß jemand welche datei ich ändern muss damit ich mich wieder in xfce einloggen kann?
<Assimilator> dnano91: zu 1. von broadcom sollte man die finger lassen, wenn man spaß unter linux mit wlan haben will.  ich würde mir nen anderen chip besorgen, realtek oder atheros.
<bekks> Assimilator: Das ist Quatsch.
<bekks> Broadcom funktioniert hier seit Jahren auf mehreren Geräten völlig problemlos.
<Assimilator> ja is klar, du hast auch richtig plan
<bekks> Realtek ist völliger Irrsinn, historisch bedingt, und Atheros hat eine inzwischen vergleichsweise schlechte Unterstützung.
<bekks> Und ja, ich behaupte ich habe Ahnung davon.
<dnano91> könntest du mir da irhgendwie helfen? vllt geht es, wenn ich den wl treiber zum laufen kriege
<bekks> dnano91: Hast Du Dir http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN schon mal angesehen?
<kubine> Title: WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dnano91> ja eig. schon. 
<bekks> dnano91: Das hier auch?: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Chips%C3%A4tze#Broadcom
<kubine> Title: Chipsätze › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Assimilator> komisch immer wenn ich hier her komme fragt einer nach broadcom nie nach atheros oder rl
<bekks> Weil das Zeug niemand ernsthaft im Einsatz hat oder wieder ausgetauscht hat.
<dnano91> bekks: jap, wie gesagt, hab momentan den b43 im einsatz, aber da spinnt es rum und den sta bekomme ich nicht installiert
<bekks> dnano91: Wieso bekommst du den nicht installiert?
<dnano91> das modul wl kann nach der installation nie gefunden werden
<bekks> dnano91: Dann schau Dir das hier bitte an: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dnano91> hab ich ja
<bekks> Und Du bist auch genau der Anleitung zur Installation gefolgt?
<dnano91> das einzige was ich da finden konnte war, dass man den sta/wl treiber deinstalliert und den b43 installiert.
<bekks> Dann solltest du dieAnleitung nochmal aufmerksam lesen :)
<dnano91> aso, meinst du das über jockey? ja das hab ich auch probiert
<bekks> Noch aufmerksamer lesen :)
<dnano91> wenn ich den b43 benutze, steht in den software-properties (jockey gibt's ja nciht mehr), dass der wlan chip nicht genutzt wird und es taucht ein neuer eintrag mit unbekannt auf
<dnano91> was meinst du? dass der sta treiber seit kernel 3.0.x nicht mehr geht?
<bekks> Noch aufmerksamer lesen.
<bekks> Wie siehts aus mit Firmware, etc.?
<dnano91> O.o was meinst du, hab den artikel jetzt 2mal durch... ich weiß nicht genau, worauf du hinaus willst
<dnano91> bekks: was meinst du?
<bekks> dnano91: Darauf, dass du auch die Firmware installieren musst, zB.
<dnano91> ahhh, irgendwo hab ich das gelesen, aber weil es da gleich mit b43 weiter ging, dachte ich, sie ist schon mit drin
<bekks> Das steht in dem Artikel, den du zweimal nur überflogen hast :P
<dnano91> stimmt, das war da, wo auf einen forumeintrag verlinkt wurde und ich nicht sicher war, ob ich das brauche
<dnano91> aber was ist brcmsmac?? da steht "Test wie zuvor, also mit brcmsmac beginnen" was soll das sein?? O.o
<bekks> In dem zweiten Artikel steht überhaupt nichts davon. Was tust du da?
<dnano91> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/lenovo-s206-nach-installation-kein-wlan-discon/2/#post-5007272
<dnano91> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/Broadcom hier wird darauf verlinkt
<kubine> Title: Broadcom › Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Wieso liest du nicht den Artikel, der auch den Broadcom STA behandelt sondern was anderes? :)
<dnano91> im bcm43xx artikel wird auf den broadcom artikel verlinkt wegen der firmware und von da auf's forum
<dnano91> oder meinst du das broadcom-sta-source/common
<bekks> Nein, ich habe keine Ahnung was du da tust oder liest. In dem http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx steht doch ganz deutlich zur Installation der Firmware:
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dnano91> oder, dass die firmware über jockey installiert wird
<bekks> "und die anschließende Installation der Firmeware: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer"
<bekks> Was ist denn daran unklar, wenn weiter unten sogar gedsagt wird:
<dnano91> ja, ich hab doch ganz am anfang in meiner frage schon gesagt, dass ich b43 verwende O.o
<bekks> "Die proprietäre Firmware kann ohne Xorg / Jockey durch die Installation des Paketes b43-fwcutter installiert werden: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter ährend der Paketinstallation wird man gefragt, ob man die proprietäre Firmware automatisch aus dem Internet herunterladen möchte. Die Frage muss mit "Yes" beantwortet werden."
<bekks> Ich meine, es ist recht klar, dass die Firmware treiberunabhängig ist, und man sie eigentlich immer benötigt.
<dnano91> die beiden b43 pakete sind ja schon beide installiert
<bekks> Da muss man nicht wieder andere Artikel lesen, und Foren, etc - sondern einfach mal einen Artikel, vollständig.
<dnano91> wie gesagt, ich hab doch gleich in meiner frage schon geschrieben, dass ich gerade den b43 verwende 
<dnano91> und das gerade der spinnt
<dnano91> wenn ich den sta treiber installiere, hab ich gar kein wlan interface mehr
<dnano91> kann mir vielleicht jemand mit dem grafiktreiber helfen?
<dnano91> ich bekomme den nvidia treiber nicht installiert. (geforce gt 320m) immer wenn ich nvidia-current installiere (auch, wenn ich nvidia-xconfig ausführe) komme ich nach einem neustart in den fallback modus
<chk> hi
<chk> wie kann ich ein img-file von einer dvd zu einem iso-file umwandeln?
<moritz_89> Mahlzeit. Gibt es die Möglichkeit aus einer bestehenden distri heraus auf ner festplatte linux zu installieren ?
<sonotos> moritz_89: debootstrap
<sonotos> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation_mit_debootstrap
<kubine> Title: Installation mit debootstrap › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<moritz_89> thanx
<daswort> Oder einfach ISO_Boot via Grub realisieren und dann installieren aus der live session
<Mode-M> hi, kennt jemand ein repository wo ich >=git-1.7.10 für precise her bekomme?
<ring0> Mode-M, vielleicht https://launchpad.net/~git-core/+archive/ppa 
<kubine> Title: Git stable releases : “Ubuntu Git Maintainers” team (at launchpad.net)
<Mode-M> ring0: super danke.
<Mode-M> "bash: add-apt-repository: command not found" hä? muss ich für add-apt-repository ein spezielles paket installieren?
<ring0> nur ein wenig anders schreiben ;)
<ring0> apt-add-repository
<Mode-M> ring0: da ists dasselbe
<Mode-M> btw steht unter https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware add-apt-repository
<kubine> Title: Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware - Launchpad Help (at help.launchpad.net)
<Mode-M> egal, ich machs halt dann auf dem alternativen weg.
<ring0> Mode-M, gibt wohl beides. geläufiger ist apt-add-repository
<ring0> kommt auch beides aus dem python-software-properties paket
<Mode-M> ah, ok. genau das hat mir gefehlt.
<ring0> nur zur vollständigkeit, apt-add-repository ist nur ein link auf add-apt-repository ;)
<Mode-M> doof, das auf der website nirgendwo erwähnt wird, dass man dieses paket dafür installieren muss
<ring0> Mode-M, auf einem hier frisch aufgesetzten 12.04.1 ist python-software-properties vorinstalliert
<ring0> :/
<Mode-M> wars bei mir nicht. das ist aber auch auf einem VPS. möglich das da aus dem image entfernt wurde.
<xharx> wie heißt das mahjong-paket, das mit xubuntu installiert wird?
<koegs> xharx: ich glaub das ist einfach gnome-mahjong
<sysdef> xharx: wie heisst das programm mit dem es gestartet wird? ->  dpkg -S $( type -p PROGRAMMNAME )
<xharx> kann es für arch nicht finden...
<xharx> thx
<ring0> Mode-M, ja, kann gut sein, dass es bei der server variante fehlt. sofern nicht zwingend notwendig, würde ich auf servern auch von der verwendung von ppa quellen absehen
<geri> hi kann man von einem primary slave booten?
<madeline_> Hallo
<madeline_> ich hab ein kleines problem mit grub
<geri> hi kann man von einem primary slave booten?
<koegs> geri: wenn dein Bios es dir erlaubt
<madeline_> ich habe vom live-usbstick aus auf einer usb platte ubuntu installiert. jetzt ist der grubloader seltsamerweise auf dem stick von dem die installation kommt und das system von der festplatte geht nur wnen der stick mit drinne ist
<geri> seh ich das in den boot einstellungen?
<geri> koegs, ich kann die dvd nicht auswählen zum booten...cd klappt... dvd ist auf primary slave, cd auf secondary master...soll ich beide umstecken damit ich von der dvd booten kann??
<bekks> Ich würde das CD Laufwerk sowieso ganz rauswerfen.
<geri> so solls klappen oder?
<geri> muss ich da einen jumper umsetzen damit das dvd laufwerk secondary master wird?
<sdx23> Je nachdem wie die Jumper gerade gesetzt sind.
<madeline_> Wird mir auch geholfen? Wäre lieb ^^
<sdx23> !grub2 > madeline_ 
<kubine> madeline_: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<sdx23> Da der Abschnitt mit den Reparaturmethoden.
<madeline_> danke
<madeline_> weiß jemand, wieso es erst dazu kommen konnte
<geri> sdx23, also ja?
<sdx23> geri: Das war ein: Nachdem du es nicht genau weißt, solltest du nachsehen, wie sie gesetzt sind und ggf. entsprechend umsetzen.
<nunatak> wie kann ich denn eine paketquelle in der shell wieder löschen. ich bekomme für ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports einen fehler angezeigt. wenn ich nun synaptic öffne kommt gleich eine fehlermeldung und die GUI schließt sich wieder.
<nunatak> achja, ich kann ja auch einfach sources.list manuell bearbeiten. ;)
<ring0> !ppa-purge > nunatak 
<kubine> nunatak: Um Pakete aus Fremdquellen zu entfernen benötigt man ppa-purge. Mehr Informationen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<ring0> nunatak, ich würde ppa-purge immer zum entfernen von ppa quellen nutzen
<nunatak> ring0, danke!
<ring0> nunatak, gern
<madeline_> nochmal ich: ich habe jetzt grub neu instaliert und in den mbr geschrieben mit grub-install und grub-setup. muss jetzt noch irgendwas gemacht werden=
<nunatak> hm. leider bekomme ich auch dabei die gleich fehlermeldung wie auch beim starten von synaptic: http://pastebin.com/4W4hamTT
<kubine> Title: nunatak@home:~$ sudo ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports Updating packages list - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<geri> sdx23, ok klappt
<sdx23> madeline_: hast du beachtet, das richtige /dev/sdx zu verwenden? Dann sollte das reichen, ja.
<madeline_> ja hab ich
<madeline_> vorher mit gparted geguckt ^^
<madeline_> ich reboote mal
<geri> sdx23, ich kann bei first boot device nur cd einstellen :D ...ist das automatisch secondary master??
<nunatak> öffne ich die datei in etc/apt/sources.list.d habe ich in zeile 3 "ain" stehen. einfach löschen?
<sdx23> geri: Bezweifle ich. Aber wie wär's, wenn du das Handbuch deines Bios konsultierst?
<nunatak> denn alle anderen haben nur zwei zeilen mit den paketquellen.
<nunatak> ich versuchs mal. rückgängig machen kann ich's ja problemlos wieder
<sdx23> nunatak: die Anzahl an Zeilen ist ehr egal, er meckert ja nur, dass er den Typ "ain" nicht kennt. Also weg damit, ja.
<nunatak> Habs gelöscht und alles geht wieder
<nunatak> frag mich wie das da rein kam. 
<geri> sdx23, macht das bios einen unterschied ob es von dvd oder cd bootet?
<nunatak> und jetzt kann ich endlich amarok auf 2.7 updaten, was auch der zweck der ppa war. ;)
<nunatak> sdx23, ring0 danke euch!
<geri> sdx23, macht das bios einen unterschied ob es von dvd oder cd bootet?
<sdx23> geri: Biose die mir bekannt sind nicht. "Das Bios" kenne ich nicht ;)
<geri> ist im jeden biso ein dvd, cd treiber implementiert um das laufwerk zu lesen
<geri> ?
<sysdef> geri: bitte lies https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Torito
<kubine> Title: El Torito – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<apricot1> wo erfahre ich denn was über 'Rechte' bei Apache DocumentRoot - Joomla
<bekks> !dateiberechtigungen > apricot1 
<apricot1> hab irgendwo gelesen, dass die Rechte www-date:www-date bei Joomla ein erges Eigentor sind (weiß nicht mehr wo)
<apricot1> www-data:www-data
<apricot1> und xampp nehm ich auch nicht
<k1l_> apricot1: frag da doch am besten mal die joomla jungs
<k1l_> und unter ubuntu xampp zu nehmen ist auch deppert. ubuntu bringt alle pakete mit.
<apricot1> das hab ich grad gemacht!! Anteort: wenn du einen serbver btreist, wißt du es - wen du es nicht weißt, betreib keinen server !
<apricot1> sorry Tastatur klemmt
<apricot1> tolle Antwort, find ivh
<bekks> apricot1: Und du weisst es nicht... :P
<apricot1> ich würd es gerne genau wiisen ... from scratch
<bekks> Dann fang mal an zu lesen, was Dateiberechtigungen sind. :)
<boba123> Hallo
<boba123> Eventuell jemand hier, der sich mit awk auskennt? Und zwar möchte ich gerne aus einer Zeile die "\item[irgendwas]" enthält das irgendwas rausholen. Wie geht das?
<boba123> I need some help with awk. I have a line containing \item[something] and I want to get the something out of it? Can somebody tell me how to do that?
<Fuchs> ich wuerde vermutlich aus reiner Bequemlichkeit sed mit einem Regulaeren Ausdruck nehmen, 
<Fuchs> boba123: falscher Kanal beim zweiten Versuch entweder, alternativ: ein klein wenig Geduld bitte, es ist Samstag. Danke. 
<bekks> boba123: This is a dschörmen Tschännl.
<boba123> das sollte in nen anderen channel
<boba123> sry
<boba123> wie würde das denn mit sed aussehen?
<Fuchs> boba123: wobei das auch mit awk gehen koennte, wenn sonst keine [] vorkommen, dann geht ein einfaches  awk -F '[\\[\\]]' '{print $2}'
<Fuchs> ansonsten muesste man da halt einen Ausdruck basteln mit \item\[.*\]  und dann auf das .*  referenzieren
<boba123> wie geht denn das referenzieren auf .* ... das fehlt mir
<Fuchs> sed 's/.*\[\([^]]*\)\].*/\1/g'    << probier das. 
<Fuchs> Referenz mit \n  wobei n der Index ist, in dem Fall 1 
<Fuchs> besser: sed 's/.*\\item\[\([^]]*\)\].*/\1/g'
<Fuchs> mit awk geht es ganz sicher auch, aber das taete mir mehr weh
<boba123> dann probier ich das mal... danke
<boba123> ist ein awk script, deshalb awk... sonst würde ich auch eher sed benutzen
<Fuchs> weil ich nicht wuesste, wie man gescheit mehrere Feldtrenner definiert oder ein gescheites Oder 
<Fuchs> ach so 
<Fuchs> naja, wenn sonst keine [] vorkommen, dann kannst Du einfach den Feldtrenner auf [[]] setzen (also entweder [ oder ]), und dann das so nutzen wie oben geschrieben
<Fuchs> dann ist aber das \item  nicht zwingend
<boba123> das funktioniert leider nicht
<boba123> das ist ein latex file, was ich parse... da kommt öfter mal [] vor
<Fuchs> meh
<Fuchs> wie Gut ist Dein Englisch? 
<Fuchs> Weil #awk boete sich an.  (da das Topic unbedingt beachten) 
<boba123> geht so
<boba123> ich versuch das erstmal mit dem ausdruck... das sollte eigentlich in awk umsetzbar sein
<leszek> hi
<boba123> hi leszek 
<geri> sdx23, Award Bios v6.00PG from Energy Star Ally...
<ubuntu123> Hey, ich bräucht ne abfrage für die bash.. Auf deutsch: "Wenn Variable $test leer ist, dann"
<ubuntu123> also irgendwie so: if [ -n "`echo $test | grep ???`" ] ; then 
<ubuntu123> was muss hier für die fragezeichen rein
<sdx23> ubuntu123: Warum willst du da greppen? Wenn du nur $test testen willst, reicht -n "$test"
<sdx23> Bzw. -z, sonst invertiert.
<ubuntu123> also: if [ -z  "$test" ] ; then; echo"Variable ist leer"?
<sdx23> das ; an then ist auch überflüssig, dafür fehlt nach dem echo ein Leerzeichen. 
<geri> sdx23, Award Bios v6.00PG from Energy Star Ally...
<dreamon> Wie kann ich die sata Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit testen.?
<ring0> dreamon, z.b. mit palimpsest
<dreamon> ring0, Ich kopiere gerade von Ubuntu 12.10 von einer SATA externen HDD(NTFS-Daten) auf ein NAS.. mit 1GBit Netzwerk. Und ich bekomme nur 12MiB/s hin. Kann es mir nicht erklären warum das nicht schneller geht 
<dadrc> sshfs/scp auf ein NAS mit eher kleiner CPU?
<dadrc> Wenn ja, probier mal Samba stattdessen
<sysdef> kannst du auf der NAS eine datei nach /dev/null linken und von aussen rein schreiben?
<dadrc> Würd jetzt iperf empfehlen
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iperf 
<kubine> Title: iperf › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Sehr nützlich, um den Netzwerkdurchsatz zu testen
<dadrc> Aber wie gesagt, wenn es scp oä ist, einfach was ohne Verschlüsselung nehmen. Das killt ein kleines NAS total.
<sysdef> sagt ihm aber imho nicht woran es liegt
<sysdef> wenn der NAS eine shell hat mit top (etc.) waer das sicher hilfreich
<dadrc> Schließt halt Netzwerkprobleme aus, wenn es mit iperf schnell geht.
<k1l_> ntfs ist eh langsam
<dreamon> Habe 12.10 am laufen, da ist glaube was anderes drauf als Palimpset .. dort gäbe es auch einen Laufwerkstest. Aber ich weiß nicht ob ich das starten darf. Nicht das er was überschreibt.
<dreamon> Kann im moment nicht sagen ob das Probelm vom Nas kommt oder ob das Sata vom PC das Problem ist. 1GBit zeigt auf jedenfall das Nas an und auch der PC. Der switch ist auch 1GBit
<dreamon> sysdef, Muß ich später mal testen.
<dreamon> k1l_, Könnte es am NTFS alleine Liegen?
<k1l_> alleine nicht. aber der ntfs treiber ist nicht der beste.
<k1l_> und volauslastung im gb net bekommt man eh kaum
<sysdef> kannst ja mal lokal nach /dev/null kopieren und messen
<sysdef> datei anlegen und dd ...
<dreamon> sysdef, Wie meinst du? Ich müßte ja auf das Nas schreiben. Aber dazu müßte ich es wohl einhängen. Verwende im moment nautilus //ip/Laufwerk
<sysdef> du willst von lokal NTFS auf den NAS kopieren?
<ring0> dreamon, 12.10 hat auch palimpsest nur heißt es mitlerweile gnome-disks. ist aber das gleiche ;)
<dreamon> sysdef, Ja,
<sysdef> dann schau erstmal wie schnell du ueberhaupt daten von der NTFS platte bekommst indem du eine datei anlegst und sie dann nach /dev/null dd'st
<sysdef> sind es viele kleine dann frisst das verzeichnis verarbeiten lokal ggf. auch noch zeit
<dreamon> sysdef, Auchso du meinst von der sata festplatte eine NTFS auf /dev/null schicken..?
<k1l_> nein, eine datei anlegen auf der ntfs partition auf der externen festplatte
<sysdef> das klaert die frage: liesst du langsam von der NTFS platte oder ist der NAS (bzw. das netz) langsam?
<dreamon> k1l_, Wie könnte ich das machen, das ich die Geschwindigkeit gleichzeitig ermittle?
<sysdef> das sagt dir dd
<k1l_> !shell_dd > dreamon 
<kubine> dreamon: Informationen zu Shell/dd finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd
<dreamon> also dd if=/media/daten/Datei.img of=/dev/null -> ist das so ok?
<dreamon> Ok, ich hab Parallel dazu noch was anderes Kopiert, aber er zeigt immerhin 58,5mb/s an
<bekks> dreamon: Ok um was zu tun?
<bekks> ohne bs-Angabe ist das recht sinnfrei.
<dreamon> bekks, Das ne ausgabe von dd.. aber man datei war 11gb groß und dauerte 189 sekunden.. also  könnte mb/s schon stimmen
<dreamon> Habe ein Nas zugelegt und kopiert von einem MiniPC die daten auf das nas rüber und ich krieg nur max. 18MB/s zusammen
<bekks> dd rechnet auch nur genau das. Dass aber der Durchsatz stark von der Blockgrösse abhängt habe ich Dir schon ein paar Mal gesagt :)
<bekks> dreamon: 18MB/s klingt nach miesem NAS.
<dreamon> Hab aber 1GBit Anbindung. Nas ist nagelneu.
<bekks> Ja und? Wieso sollte das bedeuten dass es ein tolles NAS ist? Was ist das denn genau für eins, und wie sind die Platten da drin konfiguriert?
<dreamon> http://www.amazon.de/D-Link-DNS-320-Sharecenter-NAS-Server-Festplatte/dp/B004AIWOXY
<dreamon> Konfiguriert, inwiefern. Er formatiert in einem eigenen Format.
<bekks> dreamon: Das Ding kann nicht mehr ca. 20 MB/s
<dreamon> woran erkennst du das?
<bekks> Das lese ich an den sehr eindeutigen Bewertungen.
<dreamon> Muß Futtern gehen, sonst gebts streß. Kannst du es noch genauer?
<bekks> Ich darf mal zitieren: "Kaufempfehlung
<bekks> Wer noch nicht weiß, wie schnell Gigabit-Ethernet sein kann und einen bequemen sowie einfachen Einstieg in die NAS-Welt wünscht, kann bedenkenlos zugreifen. Erfahrene Nutzer mit Performance-Ansprüchen schauen sich anderweitig um."
<bekks> dreamon: http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/?sr=601644,-1
<kubine> Title: Festplatten: NAS-Systeme | heise online Preisvergleich (at www.heise.de)
<ubuntu123> hey, kann man variablen zurücksetzen? (bash)
<bekks> Klar.
<bekks> Hat aber nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun :) 
<ubuntu123> wie geht das?
<sdx23> ubuntu123: zurück auf was? Und: ##bash-de wäre womöglich tatsächlich angebrachter.
<ubuntu123> auf auslieferungszustand - sie soll nicht existiert haben (einfach überschreiben funktioniert für meinen fall nicht)
<ubuntu123> bekks, was hat dann mit ubuntu zutun?
<sdx23> "funktioniert nicht" ist ziemlich ungenau. Auf welche Art und Weise? Um welche Variable genau geht es? 
<ubuntu123> Hm das ist zu komplex zum erklären.. muss selbst grübeln
<bekks> Er hat sich rausgegrübelt :)
<dreamon> bekks, Danke
<Bob_Ross> test
<p01nt3r> nabend. ich habe hier eben per live-cd ubuntu 12.10 auf ein software-raid0 installiert. es handelt sich um den nvidia mcp65-chipsatz. jetzt bügel ich gerade wieder die alten daten zurück auf dieses array und muss fesststellen, dass der kopiervorgang relativ langsam ist (44,4MB/sek. max.). woran kann das liegen und wo kann ich ansetzen, um nach fehlern in der installation/konfiguration des raid-verbundes zu suchen?
<p01nt3r> ist es normal, dass mir "sudo fdisk -l" jetzt ziemlich komische sachen bezgl. dieses raid0-arrays anzeigt?
<p01nt3r> /sbin/mount.ntfs zeigt mir beim kopiervorgang eine cpu-auslastung von 70% an.
<p01nt3r> und ich habe auch gelesen, dass es daran liegen könnte, wie ich die source-partition in die /etc/fstab einbinde? --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1573572/ (es handelt sich um die partition mit der bez. "daten").
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> ich bin sicher, dass die platten, bzw. das raid und die ziel-festplatte des kopiervorganges mehr können.
<p01nt3r> welche mount-optionen bzgl. der /etc/fstab wären denn für eine partition dieses raid-verbundes sinnvoll?
<p01nt3r> (wenn das dateisystem ntfs ist)?
<bekks> Du hast ein software-RAID unter Linux mit einem NTFS?
<geri> sdx23, Award Bios v6.00PG from Energy Star Ally...
<sdx23> geri: Ich werd' nicht
<geri> ?
<sdx23> für dich Handbücher wälzen gehen...
<sdx23> Davon ab: Einmal reicht.
<geri> hatte ich auch nicht gesagt :D
<moritz_89> Mahlzeit: wenn ich mit uck ein ubuntu zurechtmache kann ich das dann auch mit den vorhandenen paketen schön installieren wie das normale?
<moritz_89> muss ich uck als su starten?
<k1l_> moritz_89: hast du mal im wiki geguckt was das dazu sagt?
<moritz_89> jop sagt dazu nix da steht nur das manual- aber da mich uck nachm su pw fragt denk ich mir das geht auch so. Kann ich , wenn ich das livebuntu dann starte auch wie gewohnt installieren mit den paketen?
<moritz_89> Failed to copy resolv.conf, error=1
<moritz_89> -.-
<moritz_89> k1l_ und jetzt?
<moritz_89> zerwas: kleines problem mitm uck
<moritz_89> Failed to copy resolv.conf, error=1
<zerwas> moritz_89, tut mir leid, ich hatte noch nie mit UCK zu tun, wie kommst du darauf, dass ich dir helfen könnte?
<sysdef> frage lieber den channel anstatt einzelpersonen
<moritz_89> zerwas ka weil ich mit dir schon mal ein problem erfolgreich gelöst habe und hier irgendwie nix los ist
<zerwas> moritz_89, das scheint ein bekanntes Problem zu sein, zu dem es auch schon etwas zu finden gibt: https://answers.launchpad.net/uck/+question/195202
<kubine> Title: Question #195202 : Questions : Ubuntu Customization Kit (at answers.launchpad.net)
<moritz_89> zerwas: danke :-) und wieder ein problem gelöst. ich liebe diesen channel ^^
<zerwas> kein Problem
<mythos> eigentlich liebst du zerwas
<mythos> alle lieben zerwas
<moritz_89> sysdef ich hab den channel gefragt aber hab ewig auf antwort gewartet deshalb im offtopic mal angefragt
<k1l_> moritz_89: ja, aber im offtopic quengeln lassen wir dann in zukunft. schliesslich ist das hier ein ehrenamtlicher support :)
<ring0> moritz_89, nur so am rande: deine letzte frage, war direkt an k1l_ gerichtet…
<moritz_89> k1l_ schon klar ich hab auch nicht gequengelt, sondern lieb gefragt. auch erfolgreich, dank zerwas
<devilangel81> Guten Abend wollte mal nachfragen kopiert man bei ssh immer den privaten und den öffendlichen key zusammen auf den Server
<sysdef> devilangel81: den privaten i.d.R. nicht
<moritz_89> ich kenn mich da zwar nicht so aus aber beide keys zu kopieren hört sich unsicher an
<sysdef> !ssh-add > devilangel81
<k1l_> !ssh > devilangel81 
<kubine> devilangel81: Informationen zu SSH finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH
<k1l_> in dem artikel ist es genau erklärt
<sysdef> devilangel81: gib mal bitte man ssh-add
<sysdef> k
<moritz_89> eine frage noch: wenn die auswahl kommt, ob ich ein hybrid image erstellen will, was soll ich da anklicken?
<ring0> welche auswahl gibt es denn?
<moritz_89> ja und nein ^^
<ring0> dann nimm doch ja, hybrid images lassen sich auch direkt per dd übertragen
<moritz_89> dd?
<ring0> !dd > moritz_89 
<kubine> moritz_89: Informationen zu Shell/dd finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd
<moritz_89> wie geil ist das denn ließe sich damit theoretisch auch ein komplettes bestehendes ubuntu kopieren und später einfach den mbr neu beschrieben und ich hab das system auf ner anderen platte?
<ring0> theoretisch ja, ob man das praktisch will, ist etwas anderes
<moritz_89> naja praktisch wäre das für nen umzug auf ne neue platte gut oder?
<moritz_89> klar kann ich auch es system neu aufsetzen und ne liste der debs exportieren und später den etc ordner kopieren aber das wäre anders einfacher oder
<ring0> sofern du wirklich nur die festplatte an hardware austauschst und die neue auch nicht zufällig eine ssd ist, geht das
<moritz_89> und wenn ich das system wechsle dann lieber auf meine beschriebene art?
<ring0> du meinst, wenn du hardware komplett auswechselst?
<moritz_89> jop
<moritz_89> zb laptop statt desktop
<ring0> dann würde ich definitiv nicht den von dir beschriebenen weg beschreiten
<moritz_89> was muss ich denn kopieren damit ich son paar einstellungen erhalte?
<ring0> das kommt ganz drauf an, welche anwendungen du nutzt, was nachinstalliert wurde. das ist ganz individuell
<ring0> wenn du einfach eine liste der installierten pakete vom laptop machst, würde bei installation auf dem desktop versucht werden, alles gleich zu installieren, inklusive der grafiktreiber (nur als beispiel) und die werden in der regel nicht passen
<moritz_89> also am besten von hand rausschrieben was ich brauch bzw manuell nachinstalliert hab und alles neu einrichten
<ring0> wäre wohl praktisch. kannst dir ja auch eine liste selbst schreiben, die du dann automatisiert installieren lässt
<moritz_89> stimmt ist ja recht einfach geschrieben. untereinander weg und fertig ^^ mal was anderes zudem ich keine lösung fidne. hab synptic drauf und trotzdem meldet uck: Unable to find any package manager application
<ring0> synaptic ist nur eine grafische oberfläche für apt, davon ist uck nicht abhängig
<moritz_89> woher dann der fehler
<ring0> ich kann nicht hellsehen. zudem nutze ich uck auch nicht :)
<moritz_89> na gut egal im zweifel schreib ich einfach ne paketliste wie eben erwähnt die ich dann beim kumpel via dpkg --set-selections < xyz
<moritz_89> sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<moritz_89> importiere
<moritz_89> bin mal weg, bb und danke :-)
<ring0> gern
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-27
<Satorisanja> Nabend, hat ubuntu 12.04 lts noch das Lüftungssteuerungsprogramm fancontrol?
<ring0> Satorisanja, ja, in version 1.3.3.1
<Satorisanja> danke ring8
<ring0> Satorisanja, es gibt sogar eine extra für solche anfragen: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<ring0> eine extra seite :)
<p01nt3r> ist es normal, dass ein raid0 mit dmraid nur halb soviel datendurchsatz leistet wie die gleiche platte im ahci-modus ohne raid? wie kommt das? 
<jagamy> morgen
<Guest24437> Guten morgen
<Guest24437> hat jemand kurz zeit uns lust einem planken neuling kurz zu erklären wie er ubuntu auf einer zweiten fetplatte installiert?
<Guest24437> hallo?
<d4ve> Hallo, mit lsof ist es möglich alle Zugriffe auf eine Datei enzuzeigen, wie kann man alle Dateien anzeigen, auf die ein prozess zugreift ?
<sonotos> d4ve: fuser müsste das sein
<sonotos> fuser - identify processes using files or sockets
<d4ve> fuser scheint das gleich wie lsof zu machen, was ich will : wie kann ich anzeigen lassen, auf welche dateien ein prozess/programm zugreift ?
<sonotos> tjoa, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-get-list-of-open-files/  aber nu isser ja weg
<kubine> Title: Linux / UNIX: List Open Files for Process (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<floogy> Hallo, Ich habe hier ein Multifunktionsgerät DX3850 und bekomme den Scanner nicht angesprochen. Ich habe iScan für den DX3800 installiert. Zugegebenermaßen steht er nicht in der Liste hier http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=DE&CN2=&DSCMI=21462&DSCCHK=49b2c4afcc07040ea211878bdd00aa27977b9469, aber dafür unter sane DX-3850 	USB 0x04b8/0x0818 Good epson (unmaintained)	sane-epson http://www.sane-project.org/sa
<floogy> ne-mfgs.html#Z-EPSON
<floogy> Jetzt frieren alle sane Prozesse wie scanimage -L mit status D+ (D, uninterruptable sleep, foreground process) ein, und sind nicht mit kill zu beenden. 
<bekks> Deswegen "uninterruptable" :P
<floogy> Ja, sag ich doch.
<floogy> Die Frage ist, weshalb auf der Sane Seite Status Good steht ...
<floogy> laut ps axl | awk '$10 ~ /D/' |egrep 'scan|sane'|wc -l hängen da schon 4 Prozesse 'rum :( , schön blöd.
<floogy> Meine verwegene Hoffnung ist, dass vielleicht jemand 'nen Tipp hat, wie man den Scanner doch ansprechen könnte.
<floogy> Dir ID's sind mit dem DX3800 identisch: found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8 [EPSON], product=0x0818 [USB MFP]) at libusb:003:005
<floogy> Mal 'was anderes: Kann man in gedit(lucid) eigentlich Dokumente neuladen, z.B. wenn die Netzverbindung wieder steht?
<floogy> Der Fehler: Unerwarteter Fehler: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<floogy> Datei konnte nicht geöffnet werden.
<bekks> Nein, kann man nicht.
<stevieh> für sowas sollte man nen guten Editor nehmen :-)
<floogy> Stimmt auch wieder.
<bekks> Ja, vor allem einen Editor :P
<floogy> HaHa, fängst Du jetzt schon wieder an?
<bekks> Weisst Du, was ein Smiley ist?
<floogy> => :P ?
<bekks> Exakt, das ist ein Smiley.
<floogy> Ich dachte, wenn ich es mit gedit schaffe, müsste ich es einigermaßen drauf haben :D
<floogy> Naja, ein bisschen besser als notepad.exe ist er ja schon.
<toddy> sorry. falscher channel :/
<crxsse_> hi! gibt es eine basic graphics mode für ubuntu 12.10? die normale gui von installation und live cd unterstützen meine grafikkarte nicht und nvidia treiber kann ich erst nach installation drauf machen :)
<BlackMage> was hast du denn für eine Graka?
<jokrebel> crxsse_: Beim Starten der Live-CD gibt es die möglichkeit verschiedene Bootoptionen mitzugeben. (zB. auch minimalere Grafik)
<jokrebel>  !bootoptionen > crxsse_
<jokrebel> !bootoptionen > crxsse_
<kubine> crxsse_: Dieser Artikel erläutert ausgewählte Bootoptionen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen
<crxsse_> danke :>
<geri> was ist auf der live dvd was auf der live cd nicht dabei ist?
<k1l> geri: lokaler-sprach kram und nen paar programme die man sonst runterladen müsste
<pog> danke, nach bootchart suchte ich :-)
<mausschubser> Schönen Sonntag euch allen
<mausschubser> ich habe ein Problem mit Amarok, schon seit längerer Zeit, heute gabs ne kleine Aktualisierung dazu, hatte gehofft, dass es den Fehler beseitigt, aber Pustekuchen
<marky_mark> hallo, ich habe ausversehen meine log files gelöscht ! teilweise wurden sie wiederhergestellt ! aber es fehlen noch einige!kann man nicht den logservice neustarten?
<mausschubser> ich habe den Großteil meiner CD-Sammlung als FLAC-Dateien auf meiner Festplatte gespeichert
<mausschubser> irgendwie kommt Amarok wohl nicht wirklich damit zurecht, es stürzt immer wieder beim Start ab
<mausschubser> manchmal funktioniert es dann beim 10. Start, danach auch zuverlässig
<mausschubser> Bei der Fehlerdiagnose kommt nichts gescheites raus, ich kann keine Fehlerberichte senden
<mausschubser> Achja, die Absturzbehandlung zeigt mir immer "Segmentation fault (11)" an
<marky_mark> benutze uebrigens ubuntu 10.04!
<mausschubser> ups, ich bin im falschen raum
<mausschubser> hmpf
<marky_mark> oh, habs gefunden http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien!!!
<marky_mark> schönen sonntag noch ! bye bye
<Ahran2> .
<Ahran> :-)
<jokrebel> Ahran: Ja bitte? :-)
<Yannik> Hallo zusammen, ich bin auf der Suche nach Hilfe mit meiner Rechtekonfiguration meines var/www Verzeichnisses bei Nutzung eines Apaches sowie proftpd. kann mir einer helfen?
<bekks> Yannik: Das kommt auf dein eigentliches Problem an :)
<jokrebel> Yannik: Frag einfach Deine Frage. Wenn es jemand weis wir derjenige früher oder später antworten
<Yannik> ok :)
<Yannik> folgende konfig: ubuntu 12.04., apache2, mod_fcgid und proftpd. standarduser heißt worker. gemeinsame gruppe mit user www-data lautet "ftpuser". diese gruppe ist mit "chmod root:ftpuser var/www -R" als gruppe eingetragen. bei ftp upload trägt proftpd automatisch "ftpuser" als gruppe ein. Nun meldet mir aber mein Contao-Check, dass ich trotzdem einen SafeMode brauche. Also dass der PHP Prozess nicht genügend Rechte hat. PHP läuft aber unter www-data und 
<Yannik> (i meant chown not chmod…)
<bekks> !512 > Yannik 
<kubine> Yannik: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<bekks> Yannik: Beschreib bitte dein Problem, und erst danach deine Umgebung.
<Yannik> oh, is mein erstes mal hier. entschuldige bitte
<Yannik> mein Contao Check meldet folgenden Fehler: It seems that the PHP process does not have enough permissions to create folders on your server.
<bekks> Das ist das Gegenteil von dem ws du vorhin geschrieben hast :)
<Yannik> ist es das?
<Yannik> oh gott ,-)
<bekks> Ist es :)
<Yannik> kannst du mir ein wenig erklären warum?
<bekks> Was auch immer Contao sein mag, es hat zu wenig Rechte um Dateien anzulegen per PHP.
<Yannik> genau
<Yannik> und php läuft bei mir unter mod_fcgid. also nicht unter dem apache modul
<bekks> Hmm, warum?
<Yannik> weil wir fast cgi brauchen
<bekks> Fast CGI braucht niemand, wirklich. Meistens glaubt man nur man bräuchte es :)
<Yannik> ich dachte es wäre wesentlich performanter
<Yannik> oder?
<bekks> Oder. Ist es nicht :)
<Yannik> wäre mein rechteproblem denn gelöst wenn PHP als ApacheModul läuft?
<Yannik> bzw., mal angenommen ich würde es trotzdem nutzen wollen als fastcgi. wie kann ich das in einklang bringen mit meinen file-rechten?
<bekks> FastCGI ist unnötig, langsamer, etc. - also will man es nicht nutzen und sich erst recht keine Gedanken dazu machen :)
<bekks> Und welche weiteren Ausgaben wirft dein "Contao" denn aus?
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu hast Du ganz genau?
<Yannik> es handelt sich um ubuntu 12.04
<Yannik> mein "contao-check" wirft folgende fehler: Directory owner: www-data
<Yannik> The new directory should be owned by root.
<Yannik> File owner: www-data
<Yannik> The new file should be owned by worker.
<bekks> Yannik: Kannst du bitte die VOLLSTÄNDIGE Ausgabe in einen Pastebin-Service hochladen?
<Yannik> bekks: so? http://pastebin.com/kXBRBFEY
<kubine> Title: contao check error - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Du lässt Contao laufen und es wirft Dir nur diese beiden Zeilen aus, sonst gar nichts?
<Yannik> es ist nur ein check. hier der vollständige check: http://109.239.48.17/contao-check.php
<kubine> Title: Contao Check - Contao Open Source CMS (at 109.239.48.17)
<bekks> Yannik: Dann lies mal was da steht :)
<bekks> Yannik: "If there are any warnings, you have to use the "Safe Mode Hack" to run Contao, otherwise you will not be able to create or modify files or to use the Live Update Service. Under no circumstances should you try to solve this problem by changing the file permissions!"
<Yannik> ich möchte ja auch keine 777 vergeben oder ähnliches ;-). Ich dachte nur es hat damit zu tun, dass das PHP als externes modul läuft und deswegen nicht die notwendigen rechte besitzt. ich möchte nicht safe mode hack fahren, da ich kein ftp im einsatz haben will
<Yannik> bekks: kannst du mir sagen, ob das Problem verschwinden würde wenn ich auf FastCGI verzichte?
<Yannik> bekks: ich bin gleich weiter unter SebastianT 1 erreichbar. würde mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen. Danke dir!
<bekks> SebastianT1: Das Problem wird nicht durch den Verzicht auf FastCGI gelöst, aber der Verzicht auf FastCGI löst eine Menge anderer Probleme.
<apollo13> der verzicht auf php dann die restlichen
<bekks> Ack :D
<SebastianT1> ok danke bekks. 
<bekks> Und warum nutzt du nicht ein richtiges Typo3?
<SebastianT1> bekks contao ist in den meisten fällen die bessere wahl!
<SebastianT1> aber es ist ja kein contao problem
<bekks> SebastianT1: Halte ich für ein Gerücht. Wieso sollte es das sein?
<SebastianT1> typo3 ist eine eierlegende wollmilchsau. das hat vorteile aber auch nachteile. 
<bekks> Und irgendwelche Spinoffs von Projekten haben meiner Erfahrung im Webhostingbereich eigentlich immer nur Nachteile.
<Cayton> Guten Abend!
<Cayton> Kann mir vielleicht hier jemand helfen? Benutze Ubuntu 12.10 (Minimalinstallation) und den MATE Desktop. Als Loginmanager verwende ich SLiM. Wenn ich mich direkt nach dem Boot einlogge, habe ich nicht die nötigen Rechte, um ACPI Events auszulösen oder USB Sticks zu mounten. Logge ich mich allerdings aus und wieder ein, ist das alles kein Problem und funktioniert wunderbar.
<Guest56300> Hallo. Ich habe in 12.10 eine Partition mit btrfs partitioniert und meine erste Partition komplett rüber kopiert. Wenn ich nun update-grub ausführe, wird diese Partition nicht gefunden. Alle anderen Partitionen und Windows werden korrekt eingretragen. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann. 
<bekks> Das liegt daran, dass Grub2 kein btrfs booten kann.
<Cayton> Oder hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich die Fehlersuche für mien Problem beginnen kann?
<Guest56300> Ich dachte das geht jetzt, jedenfalls in meine Virtuellenbox tut es das auch mit einer Testinstallation. :-(
<bekks> Cayton: Hast du Mint installiert?
<Cayton> bekks, wie kann ich privat antworten? Und nein, ich habe kein Mint installiert ;)
<bekks> Cayton: Du brauchst nicht privat zu antworten ;)
<Cayton> bekks: Okay, dachte, das wäre dann privat, wenn du hier mit roter schrift erscheinst.. War noch nie in einem IRC.
<bekks> Das ist ein sog. "Hilight", damit du darauf aufmerksam wirst, dass dich jemand direkt angesprochen hat.
<Cayton> Okay.
<Cayton> bekks: Eine idee hast du auch nicht? Ich bin so langsam mit meinem Latein am ende.
<bekks> Cayton: Nein, leider nicht.
<Cayton> bekks: Okay, Danke fürs Antworten.
<Blindie> moin
<Blindie> giebt es in ubuntu 12.10 ne vernünftige bildschirmlupe?
<Blindie> die compiz lupe funktioniert nicht und die unter universal acces ist nicht mer da
<kleinerfreak> Hallo zusammen
<kleinerfreak> Ich habe in meinem Lappi seit einer Woche eine 60GB SSD. Habe dort Ubuntu installiert und bekomme seit zwei Tagen die Meldung, das die Festplatte defekt sei, und ich bitte die F-Taste drücken sollte, um den Fehler ggf. zu reparieren. Leider konnte ich nichts feststellen, hier mal mein syslog. http://pastebin.com/vGwPFRkB
<kubine> Title: Jan 27 10:51:42 Xubi rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="5.8.6" x-p - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<kleinerfreak> Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, was falsch läuft?
<bekks> Boote eine Livecd und lass ein fsck -f laufen, auf alle Dateisysteme
<TheInfinity> und schau mal was deine smart werte sagen
<TheInfinity> !smart > kleinerfreak 
<kubine> kleinerfreak: Informationen zu Festplattenstatus finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus
<kleinerfreak> Habe ebend mal mit Smart meine SSD angesehen, im Err-Log stehen keine Einträge. Habe mit gsmartcontrol nachgesehen
<kleinerfreak> Bei der Platte steht als Status PASSED
<kleinerfreak> TheInfinity: Allerdings habe ich das gesehen, ohne vorher das fsck -f durchlaufen zu lassen
<bekks> fsck hat keine Auswirkungen auf SMART.
<kleinerfreak> Ok, muss nur noch nen Augenblick warten, kann den Lappi gerade nicht neu starten. Warte noch auf einen Download
<kleinerfreak> bekks: Ich muss noch dazu sagen, das der Lappi alt ist (ca. 5 Jahr) ich kann im Bios nichts weiter einstellen, was mit der Platte zu tun hat. Und ich benutze 512Byte große Blöcke
<TheInfinity> kleinerfreak: und ansonsten mal schauen das smart detailliert sagt. also smartctl.
<kleinerfreak> TheInfinity: Es liefert : http://pastebin.com/vGwPFRkB
<kubine> Title: Jan 27 10:51:42 Xubi rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="5.8.6" x-p - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<kleinerfreak> TheInfinity: SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
<bekks> Lass die Selbsttests mal laufen, mit smartctl
<TheInfinity> kleinerfreak: das war grade das syslog
<kleinerfreak> TheInfinity: Ja, danach hatte ich dann die Ausgabe gepostet
<kleinerfreak> War mein Fehler
<TheInfinity> kleinerfreak: das ist nicht die komplette ausgabe von smartctl ;)
<kleinerfreak> bekks TheInfinity: Hier nach dem lauf des Selftest: http://pastebin.com/jxHnFh07
<kubine> Title: Spam Detection For Paste ID: jxHnFh07 (at pastebin.com)
<Eddispagetti> hio
<Eddispagetti> könnte mir jemand helfen. Googeln brachte leider keinen Erfolg Ich habe Ubuntu 12.10 installiert. Alles pass soweit und konnte ich selbst regeln aber wenn ich SHIFT+LINE KAUSTASTE drücke, dann wird mein bild dunkler
<Eddispagetti> also die helligkeit reduziert sich
<bekks> Was soll bei shift+linkeMaustaste passieren?
<Eddispagetti> "Maustaste""
<Eddispagetti> wenn ich dateien markieren will
<Eddispagetti> zb beim kopeiren oder so
<kleinerfreak> bekks TheInfinity: Hier nach dem lauf des Selftest: http://pastebin.com/jxHnFh07
<kubine> Title: noname@Xubi:~$ sudo smartctl -l selftest /dev/sda smartctl 5.43 2012-06-30 r357 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<TheInfinity> kleinerfreak: damit gibst du nur den letzten selftest aus (der nicht gespeichert wurde)
<TheInfinity> kleinerfreak: und am interessantesten ist erstmal smartctl -A
<Eddispagetti> ich habe xsreensaver drauf aber darin habe ich nichts gefunden. auch energieeinstelungen hab ich kontrolliert soweit ich weiss
<Eddispagetti> bin noch relativ neu hier
<kleinerfreak> TheInfinity: http://pastebin.com/F3tT45TX
<kubine> Title: smartctl 5.43 2012-06-30 r3573 [x86_64-linux-3.5.0-22-generic] (local build) Co - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<TheInfinity> kleinerfreak: ok, das sieht wirklich gut aus.
<kleinerfreak> TheInfinity: Das hatte ich auch genau so in gsmartcontrol gesehen. Weis jetzt nicht warum diese meldung kommt. Die ich auch im Syslog nicht gefunden hatte
<TheInfinity> kleinerfreak: dann sollte chkdisk nun am interessantesten sein.
<kleinerfreak> TheInfinity: Also das fsck -f?
<Eddispagetti> Okay das weiss wohl leider hier keiner. Habt ihr ne idee wo ich noch nachfragen könnte?
<TheInfinity> Eddispagetti: ubuntuusers.de forum
<Eddispagetti> danke, aber da dauert es ewig bis was kommt.. wollt es ja gern jetzt lösen :)
<kleinerfreak> TheInfinity: Ich lasse fsck -f mal durchlaufen und melde mich dann gleich wieder
<kleinerfreak> TheInfinity: hier das Ergebnis: http://pastebin.com/4TweDdLq
<kubine> Title: xubuntu@xubuntu:~$ sudo fsck -f /dev/sda1 fsck from util-linux 2.20.1 e2fsck 1 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> kleinerfreak: Sind da noch mehr Partitionen auf der Platte?
<kleinerfreak> bekks: Die sda2 als Extended und sda5 als swap
<bekks> Und hast Du weitere Partitionen in deinem System?
<kleinerfreak> bekks: Nein, nur die 3.
<kleinerfreak> bekks: Kann es sein, das die Ramdisk auch als Partition angesehen wird?
<kleinerfreak> bekks: Es kam noch die Meldung das diese nicht bereit wäre
<bekks> kleinerfreak: Davon hören wir jetzt zum ersten Mal.
<kleinerfreak> bekks: Ja, mein Gedächtnis hat leider vergessen euch das zu erzählen
<kleinerfreak> bekks: Ich nutze als Zwischenspeicher für Firefox /dev/shm
<bekks> Das wiederum hat nichts mit einem fehlenden initramfs hat nichts mit einem "ich muss f drücken beim booten" zu tun.
<kleinerfreak> bekks: Wenn das Betriebsystem ein Problem mit der Platte hat, warum finde ich das dann eigentlich im syslog nicht?
<bekks> 11Das kommt auf das genaue Problem an. "F drücken beim Booten" wirst du da nicht finden, /dev/shm hat nichts mit einer Festplatte zu tun, und bei einem Problem mit der Platte wirst du im schlimmsten Fall auch nichts mehr in irgendein Log schreiben könnnen.
<bekks> Von daher wäre eine detailierte Fehlerbeschreibung deinerseits sehr hilfreich, inklusive genauer Versionsangabe welchen Ubuntus Du eigentlich verwendest.
<kleinerfreak> bekks: Ok, ich versuch es mal. Ich nutze Xubuntu 12.10 64 Bit (alle Systemupdate gemacht). Ich habe eine 60GB Intel SSD der Serie 3. Wenn ich meinen Lappi anschmeiße bekomme ich die Meldung das eines der Laufwerke fehlerhaft sei, und ich die F-Taste drücken sollte um den Fehler ggf. zu korregieren. Ich kann aber auch mit ESC abbrechen oder C überspringen meine ich.
<bekks> Und dann drückst Du F und was passiert?
<kleinerfreak> bekks: Nach dem F drücken kommt die meldung das die Ramdisk noch nicht so weit sei
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu hast Du da ganz genau?
<kleinerfreak> Danach fährt der PC komplett hoch
<kleinerfreak> bekks: Linux xubuntu 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 9 19:31:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bekks> Das ist dein Kernel. Ich fragte nach der Ubuntu-Version.
<kleinerfreak> bekks: Also jetzt weis ich nicht was du genau möchtest. Der Name wäre Xubuntu 12.10 64 Bit. Das Wäre für mich die Version. So wie man Windows 7 Enterprise 64 Bit sagt
<bekks> Dann ist die Version "12.10", so wie bei Windows "95" oder "7" :)
<kleinerfreak> bekks: Ja, das sagte ich ja schon in der Fehlerbeschreibung. Dachte es gäbe jetzt noch ne andere Benamsung
<bekks> Du kannst mal komplett starten und dann ein "sudo touch /forcefsck" ausführen und neustarten.
<kleinerfreak> Ok, melde mich dann gleich wieder
<kleinerfreak> bekks: Ist fertig
<bekks> Und lief der Dateisystemcheck automatisch los?
<kleinerfreak> Ne, kam nichts. Aber die Fehlermeldung kam auch nicht
<bekks> Dasnn ist doch alles gut :)
<kleinerfreak> bekks: Komisches Ding. Aber gut, was solls
<kleinerfreak> bekks: Ich habe bei ubuntuwiki den Artikel über die SSD gelesen und den Trimbefehl. Irgendwie bin ich jetzt noch unschlüssig, ob ich diesen Wöchentlich starten muss oder nicht
<bekks> Musst du nicht. Alles was du tun musst, ist, "discard" mit in die fstab-Optionen aufzunehmen für sda1
<kleinerfreak> bekks: Da stand ja, das man sich überlegen muss, was man will. Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach der Vorteil dabei?
<bekks> discard als FS-Option macht alles was man tun möchte automatisch.
<kleinerfreak> Und dieses dicke rote Achtungsfenster ist zu vernachlässigen?
<bekks> Lesen und verstehen solltest du es.
<kleinerfreak> bekks: Das ist für mich Neuland. Ich lese es so "Durch das Einschalten mittels "discard,noatime" wird jeder neue frei Block an den Controller SSD gemeldet." Die Warnung sagt mir "Wenn ich das tue, kann ich die Leistung erheblich herabsetzen, ich sollte es lieber alle paar Tage per Skript ablaufen lassen".
<bekks> Ja, dann mach das, wenn dir das lieber ist :)
<kleinerfreak> Diese Warnung verunsichter neue SSDler, weil es keine fühlbaren Zahlen gibt wie "in 2% der Fälle ist dies großer Mist" oder so
<bekks> Fühlbar sind "2%" doch auch nicht, weil du keine Angabe der Bezugsgrösse hast.
<benvei> Ein Freund von mir braucht eine Windows 7 CD fuer alle Versionen, den Key hat er selbst. Die leichteste moeglichkeit ist es, im sources ordner die ei.cfg zu loeschen. Alles klar, ich habe von meiner Windows 7 Disk in Image gemacht, es mit -o loop gemountet, mittels cp -r kopiert, und die ei.cfg geloescht. Kann ich nun mit genisoimage ein bootfaehiges Medium erstellen?
<benvei> Ich hab es mit "genisoimage -o win7.iso cd/" probiert, eine iso kommt dabei raus, auch die daten sind darin enthalten, nur booten tut es nicht mehr. :/
<kleinerfreak> bekks: Ja, man müsste noch sagen ob allgemein bei SSDs oder ......
<kleinerfreak> Hast ja recht ;)
<kleinerfreak> bekks: Aber vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. 
<bekks> benvei: Das Ding wird so nicht booten - warum das so ist, erfährst du aber höchstwahrscheinlich nur in ##windows
<MojoDodo> hallo
<ppq> benlu: hint: http://code.kliu.org/misc/winisoutils/eicfg_removal_utility.zip
<ppq> * benvei
<benvei> bekks: dass es nicht bootet ist mir klar, ich habe es ja ausprobiert. Ich nehme an, dass ich das image irgendwie speziell erstellen muss, somit ist es (meiner Meinung nach) eine Frage von genisoimage, und gehoert somit hier her, oder?
<MojoDodo> ich kann mir mit dem befehl lsb_release -c den codenamen meiner ubuntuversion anzeigen lassen. die ausgabe ist dann folgende: Codename:	precise
<MojoDodo> wie ist es möglich, dass ich nur das wort nach Codename: in eine variable umleite
<benvei> ppq: wie ich es unter winodws realisiere ist mir klar, jedoch habe ich keine Windows installation hier. :/
<ppq> benvei: das tut mit wine
<ppq> und zur not ist auch der quelltext mit bei
<benvei> ppq: alles klar, werde ich mir ansehen, danke! :)
<kleinerfreak> bekki: Eine frage noch, wie kann es sein, das wenn ich meine Festplatte ebend getrimmt habe, und nach 5 Min nochmal den Befehl ausführe wieder 780MB trimmen konnte? Ich habe lediglich das Mail-Programm geöffnet
<MojoDodo> in meinem bash-skript ergibt ubuntuversion=`lsb_release -c` 
<bekks> benvei: Nein, das ist ein Problem von Windows, wieso man eine Windows-CD nicht einfach mit cp kopieren kann.
<bekks> Da kann kein Ubuntu dieser Welt helfen :)
<bekks> kleinerfreak: Das kann ich Dir nicht sagen, weil ich dein System nicht monitore :)
<ppq> kleinerfreak: wieso nutzt du nicht discard?
<benvei> bekks: ja, es ist ein Problem von Windows, jedoch liegt die Loesung im Linux Bereich, nicht im Windows bereich. Ich probiers nun mit dem eicfg remover unter wine, danke :)
<toddy> MojoDodo: lsb_release -sc gibt Dir das Ding ohne "Codename"
<bekks> benvei: Es gibt keine Ubuntu-Lösung dazu...
<bekks> benvei: Weil jede wie auch immer geartetete Lösung dazu schlichtweg illegal wäre.
<kleinerfreak> ppq: Weil auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/TRIM ein dickes fettes rotes Achtungs-Fenster ist. Und ich als SSD-Neuling dann eher den Empfehlungen folge
<kubine> Title: TRIM › SSD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> kleinerfreak: das kann ich so nicht bestätigen, nutze drei verschiedene ssds mit ext4 und discard option - ohne probleme.. was für eine hast du denn? vielleicht ist das wiki einfach outdated
<p01nt3r> nabend. was bedeutet bei dem dateirecht "drwxr-x---+" bitte das "+" am ende?
<kleinerfreak> ppq: Ich habe eine Intel 60GB SSD der Serie 330
<ppq> kleinerfreak: ich habe eine 320 und die läuft gut mit discard. das wird sich beim nachfolgermodell sicher nicht geändert haben
<MojoDodo> toddy: ah, perfekt danke
<toddy> np, MojoDodo 
<kleinerfreak> ppq: Okay bekks sagte das auch, werde das jetzt mal testen und beobachten
<p01nt3r> und, ist es in dem zusammenhang normal, dass ubuntu 12.10 meine hdd unter "/media/username/partitionsname" einbindet? hab ich was verpasst? ist das neu?
<sash_> Ja.
<ppq> p01nt3r: das bedeutet, dass da ACLs gesetzt sind.. getfacl datei.bla
<MojoDodo> toddy: ok, da habe ich glück gehabt, dass es einen befehl gibt der mir nur - in dem fall -  "precise" ausgibt. weißt du wie ich das manuell machen könnte, also einfach nur das zweite wort der ausgabe in eine variable schreiben
<bekks> MojoDodo: awk kann das. :)
<sash_> MojoDodo: i=$(echo "Hallo Welt" | awk '{ print $2 }')
<ppq> lsb_release -cs
<ppq> ;)
<p01nt3r> sash_, galt dein "ja" mir?
<bekks> ppq: \o/
<sash_> p01nt3r: Ja.
<MojoDodo> vielen dank
<p01nt3r> sash_, kann man das irgendwie umgehen, dass die platte wieder, wie vorher, einfach unter /media eingebunden wird?
<sash_> p01nt3r: Keine Ahnung.
<p01nt3r> (ohne sie manuell mounten zu müssen?)
<bekks> Nach /media mounted man nichts manuell.
<p01nt3r> also ich meinte natürlich /media/partitionsname.
<p01nt3r> so wie es immer war bisher.
<bekks> Auch dorthin mounted man nichts manuell, weil /media für den Automounter reserviert ist.
<p01nt3r> sonst muss ich meine ganzen scripte anpassen
<bekks> Du hast Scripte die auf harte Pfadnamen in /media gehen? o.O
<p01nt3r> das system soll das ja auch autom. so machen.
<sash_> bekks: Lies und weine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Manually_Mounting ;)
<kubine> Title: Mount/USB - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> lol das war bei mir immer so und hat immer astrein funktioniert.
<bekks> p01nt3r: Es geht nicht darum ob das funktioniert oder nicht.
<bekks> Es geht darum, dass in guter alter Tradition /media für den Automounter reserviert ist und /mnt für den Admin.
<bekks> sash_: m(
<kleinerfreak> ppq: So, habe ich mal eingetragen, und wie kann ich testen ob die Funktion läuft? Jetzt nach dem neustart habe ich nochmal ein "sudo fstrim -v /" laufen lassen, sind wieder 47GB!
<p01nt3r> es geht ja auch eig. um den automounter. der hat die partition bisher ja immer unter "/media/part.-name" gemountet. jetzt mountet er sie unter "/media/username/part.-name" und ich will wieder das alte verhalten haben.
<p01nt3r> oder muss ich jetzt gezwungenermaßen meine scripte umschreiben?
<ppq> kleinerfreak: wenn du 'mount' eintippst und discard in den optionen erscheint, hat alles geklappt. du kannst auch einen performance test machen
<kleinerfreak> ppq: Das discard steht dort, auch das noatime
<sash_> p01nt3r: Wasn für Skripte? Wieso mounten die Skripte nicht selber nach /mnt?
<sash_> p01nt3r: Man kann den Devices ja auch UUIDs odr Namen geben und dann je nachdem statisch mounten. Es geht um Backups, nehme ich an?
<ppq> kleinerfreak: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/TRIM#Testen-des-TRIM-des-Kernels da steht, wie man es testet
<kubine> Title: TRIM › SSD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kleinerfreak> Ok, so hatte ich den schonmal geteste
<kleinerfreak> Danke erstmal. Werde dort morgen weiter machen
<p01nt3r> sash_, richtig, geht es. und das ist eine platte, die ich im betrieb in ner bay einstecke und dann das script für das backup starte. muss das dann wohl umschreiben.
<sash_> p01nt3r: Ich hab sowas Ähnliches zum Ende meiner Ausbildung auch gemacht und selbstgeschrieben. Gib den Platten einfach sprechende Namen, die du dann über … fdisk(?) auslesen kannst und mounte nach /mnt/$HDDNAME. Und benutz Variablen.
<verwirrt> Hallo.
<ring0> verwirrt, hallo, falls du eine fragen haben solltest, frag einfach
<verwirrt> Hallo ring0, danke für das Angebot.
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-20
<LupusE> g'morgrn
<dasjoe> !trigger
<kubine> dasjoe: Eine Liste aller Factoids findet sich hier: http://kubine.sectio-aurea.org/ , die dahinterstehende sqlite Datenbank ist auf Github: https://github.com/ubuntu-de/ubuntu-de-bot
<TheBrayn> ich hab wirklich die ganze zeit irgendwelche rendering fehler in ubuntu, ob der thunderbird einfach mal was nicht richtig anzeigt, beim chromium oben rechts die ecke ein grauer kasten ist oder die schrift nicht passt
<dasjoe> Grafikfehler beim Chrome habe ich auch ab und zu, aber eigentlich nur wenn der RAM voll ist und die Kiste gerade nicht swappen mag
<TheBrayn> ne ram passt alles
<TheBrayn> sind noch 6GiB frei
<lula> nick lula
<mondkraft> huhu
<k1l_> ahoi
<peterolf> huhu mal ne frage, wenn ich per "useradd -u" eine person hinzugefügt habe, bekommt dieser die möglichkeit sich anzumelden, ich möchte abern icht das dieser benutzer sich anmelden kann, kann ich das deaktivieren ?
<LetoThe2nd> peterolf: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/usermod
<kubine> Title: usermod › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> peterolf: -> beispiele :)
<peterolf> LetoThe2nd:  nehme an -L
<LetoThe2nd> peterolf: würde ich der doku so auch entnehmen
<peterolf> danke LetoThe2nd 
<LetoThe2nd> die shell des benutzers auf /bin/false setzen oder so funktioniert vmtl auch aber das kann man alles nachlesen.
<LetoThe2nd> have fun
<peterolf> ziemlich technisch der text
<LetoThe2nd> naja, wenn du mit nem shellkommando ankommst geh ich natürlich in die richtung weiter.
<LetoThe2nd> alternativ: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen_Ubuntu
<kubine> Title: Benutzer und Gruppen Ubuntu › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<SteckIhnRein> hey!
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-21
<LupusE> g'morgen
<SpeeFak> moin
<SpeeFak> gibt ein backupsoftware ähnlch wie acronis, mit der ich eine ganze platte sichern kann, die aber nicht wie dd jedes bit sichert sonder nur die daten die drauf sind
<LetoThe2nd> rsync.
<SpeeFak> ich hab hier ne 500 gb platte it 4 partitonen von den 500 gb sind aber nur 60 beleget, soprich das image sollte um die 60 gb sein, beim wiederherstellen aber die platte wieder so hwie übsprünglich einrichten
<LetoThe2nd> oder tar.
<SpeeFak> die linux tools sind mit bekannt
<dadrc> dd | gzip :)
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: ++
<SpeeFak> damit kann ich das image aber nicht wieder einhängen und elsen
<LetoThe2nd> SpeeFak: die verarsche an acronis ist, dass es kein imager ist, sondern nur ein tar mit ein bisschen magic aussen rum für die partitionstabelle.
<SpeeFak> sollte im prinzip wie dd sein - nur das die wirklichen daten gsichert werden und nicht auch der ganze leer platz
<LetoThe2nd> SpeeFak: und die tools haben wir auch. halt keine hübsche gui aussenrum.
<dadrc> Geht auch
<LetoThe2nd> SpeeFak: sorry, aber dd ist was total anderes als acronis.
<dadrc> avfs kann gzipped images mounten
<SpeeFak> sowas hatte ich mir gedacht drum .. - öhm
<LetoThe2nd> SpeeFak: nach nem dd und rescue ist näcmlich *wirklich* alles wieder da. also auch defekte daten, metadaten, daten die ich vielleicht retten möchte. acronis mit seiner magic verhackt dir das.
<LetoThe2nd> SpeeFak: ergo: wenn *image*, dann dd. für alles andere tar oder rsync.
<SpeeFak> ich weis dd ist quay für alles, habs bisher alles mit dd gemacht, nur emine system partiotn ist 15 gb und nicht 450
<SpeeFak> geht hier um ein windows system, das sind 4 partiont drauf mit der rascue scheisse und ner partiotn für syetem tools vom HP notebook, bevor ich das nu komplett platt machen und linux draupacke wollte ich die ganze platte halt sichern, sodass ich den urzustand wieherstellen kann, nur eben kein 500gb image erstellen sondern nur die 60 gb die wirklich drauf sind
<LetoThe2nd> wüsste nicht was das an meiner aussage ändert
<dadrc> Wie gesagt, dd | gzip, zum Mounten dann avfs
<dadrc> Siehe, zB, hier: http://blog.dreessen.it/gzip-komprimiertes-dd-image-mounten/
<LetoThe2nd> ud ausserdem - acronis ist eben payware. da sind die prioritäten anders, und wenn sich deine prioritäten (e.g. schnuggelige gui und daten-weglass-magic) mit der von acronis decken, solltest du das tool wohl kaufen.
<SpeeFak> ich denke ich nehm dd damit hab ich bisher auch gearbeite nur ohne kompression
<SpeeFak> eine frage noch : kompression heist für mich alles kompremieren sprich aus den 500 gb dann ein compressed image machen, wird dann alles was nicht mit daten beschrieben ist quasi kaum ins gewicht fallen ?
<LetoThe2nd> nein.
<SpeeFak> LetoThe2nd, ich steh auch oss und  terminal ;) hab nur grad etwas zeiutdruck weil der kollege das nb bis zum wieder braucht
<SpeeFak> mit acronis hab ich for jahren mal was gemacht da kannste ich dd noch nicht so wirklich
<LetoThe2nd> es fällt nicht ins gewicht, falls auf der platte wirklich nullen stehen oder so. bei datenschrott hilft gzip zwar auch, aber ebel nicht auf 0 runter.
<SpeeFak> ich versuch einfach mal just inner vm mit dd zig un avfs
<SpeeFak> paar gb mehr sidn nicht soi wild wenns statt 60 nu 80 werden nur eben 500 ist echt bischen viel wenn nur 60 belegt sind
<LetoThe2nd> wie gesagt - was es dir halt wert ist. prioritäten, preis, etc.
<SpeeFak> OSS, scripte, teminal und datensicherheit ;)
<SpeeFak> http://blog.dreessen.it/gzip-komprimiertes-dd-image-mounten/   - wie so einfach ist das mitlerwiele
<SpeeFak> ich bin begeistert ! ;)
<AliceNine> Kann ich unter Ubuntu eigentlich erkennen welche Hardware erkannt wurde und für die treiber geladen sind und Hardware für die mir noch treiber fehlen?
<SpeeFak> AliceNine, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule
<kubine> Title: Kernelmodule › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> AliceNine: nicht direkt (zumindest nicht so wie du meinst, also fenster auf machen und 3x steht da unbekanntes gerät)
<SpeeFak> dmesg | grep <hardware_bezeichnung_name etc>
<SpeeFak> AliceNine, musst halt vergleichen was geladen wurde und was er nicht laden konnte
<AliceNine> SpeeFak: per lspci bekomme ich ja die bezeichnung der hardware?
<LetoThe2nd> SpeeFak: die zuordnung kernelmodulname zu gerät ist für aussenstehende eher schwierig im allgemeinen.
<AliceNine> LetoThe2nd: wirklich wichtig ist es auch nicht, rechner läuft soweit ja einwandfrei. wäre eher die neugier gewesen
<LetoThe2nd> AliceNine: hrhr
<SpeeFak> LetoThe2nd, stimmt , wüsste aber sonst auch nicht wie, so einfach wie im M$ geräte manager wird wohl nicht sien
<SpeeFak> der jockey-gtk ist das auch eher supoptimal
<SpeeFak> AliceNine, lsusb pspci geht auch
<SpeeFak> ne einfach klicki bunti lösung  gibs da son nicht 
<LetoThe2nd> oder lshw, oder dmidecode... informationen gibts viele, aber eben keine gui die das windows-ähnlich zusammenträgt.
<SpeeFak> könnte mal gebaut werden - die tools sind ja da *gg
<SpeeFak> AliceNine,  lspci zeigt pcihardware an lsusb die usb hardware
<SpeeFak> hw info gibs da auch noch
<SpeeFak> hwinfo
<LetoThe2nd> genau das selbe wie bei deiner backupfrage: wer entwickelts, wer bezahlts, was sind die prioritäten.
<SpeeFak> jepp darum der gg zusatz ;)
<SpeeFak> wobei ich hab mal ne spydo gui gehabt
<SpeeFak> sowas anliches wie - verdammt wie das windows tool noch ... - mir fäälts nicht mehr ein
<SpeeFak> es gaibt ein psydotool mit gui das listet die hwarewa auf recht rudimentär gehalten
<SpeeFak> mir gällt der name grad nur nicht ein
<AliceNine> wollte mir gerade mal die ppa zu speed-dreams hinzufügen. bin bei ubuntu 13.10. sollte eine ppa zu raring auch gehen oder hab ich da probleme zu erwarten?
<SpeeFak> http://hardinfo.berlios.de/HomePage
<kubine> Title: HardInfo: System Profiler and Benchmark (at hardinfo.berlios.de)
<SpeeFak> das meinte ich 
<AliceNine> boardmittel wie lspci, lshw, hwinfo etc ... mit sowas bin ich schon glücklich 
<SpeeFak> speed dream kenn ich nicht, aber quellen msichen ist nicht unbedingt sinnvoll, je tiefer die eingriffe ins system je gefährlicher is das quellen mischen
<SpeeFak> AliceNine, sind auch die besten und die gehen immer, auch der xserver mal im eimer is
<AliceNine> SpeeFak: das ist eine rennsimulation, 12.04 wollte ich auf meinem rechner verwenden. aber dual-boot windows 8/ubuntu 12.04 UEFI wollte ums verrecken nicht. mit 13.10 läuft hingegen alles wunderbar
<SpeeFak> am einfachsten - setz dir ne VM auf ( virtualbox ) und clon dein sytem mit dd in die vm ( live ssh fs in der vm und dann rüber damit
<SpeeFak> dann snapshot machen oder vm klonen ( vm klonen kannste die ursprungvm vm updaten ) und dann viel spass beim testen
<SpeeFak> mach ich seit jahren so und das hat mich schon einige male vor einer kompleete syetem zerschrottung auf eine host bewahrt
<SpeeFak> versuch es, kann klappen kann auch schief gehen *fg 
<SpeeFak> ich hab da eher negative erfahrungen gemacht mit dem quellen mischen, bei mir wars xbmc womit ich mir rumgeärgert habe, fazit war ich habe die alter version weiter genutzt fehlten zwar paar features aber egal lief stabil.  12.04 müsste doch mit uefi klarkommen ?!
<blini> Hi Leute! Habe Ubuntu 13.10 am laufen und nun taucht der Fehler schon zum zweiten Mal auf: Screen lock funktioniert nach einem (Betriebssystem-) Upgdate nicht mehr. Rechner zuklappen und wieder auf - kein Screen lock - Gibt's keine Qualitätskontrolle bei Ubuntu? Ist doch ein Sicherheitsfeature....
<LetoThe2nd> blini: "there ain't no such thing as a free lunch". kennst du das?
<LetoThe2nd> blini: natürlich ist das für dich persönlich vielleicht jetzt ärgerlich, aber sicher kein *hartes* sicherheitsfeature.
<blini> du meinst "geschenkt ist noch zu teuer"?
<LetoThe2nd> blini: nein, ich meine: da du das produkt finanziell umsonst kriegst, ist eben deine mitarbeit beim melden von fehlern und damit deine zeit die gegenleistung die du breingen musst.
<LetoThe2nd> blini: ergo: schreibe bitte einen bugreport.
<blini> lol. Natürlich ist das ein relevantes Sicherheitsfeature: Wie willst du denn den zugriff sonst regeln? Jedes Mal runterfahren?
<LetoThe2nd> blini: wie ich meine maschinen sichere tut nichts zur sache. fakt ist, dass du das so siehst und auch andere meinungen valide sind.
<blini> Andere Distributionen bauen nicht so einen Mist. Vor einiger Zeit gab es auch deshalb schon massive Krtik, aber scheinbar hat sich bei Ubuntu nichts genändert
<LetoThe2nd> blini: es steht dir jederzeit frei, eine andere distribution zu wählen. ich habe keine ambitionen dich von irgendwas zu überzeugen.
<k1l> das kann man btw einstellen. und ist sicher auch laptop abhängig ob es ootb funktioniert
<LetoThe2nd> würde ich auch sagen. aber wenn jemand schon mit nem blöden spruch kommt...
<k1l> tjo
<stevieh> naja, klemmte bei mir auch längere Zeit, jetzt gehts und ich weiss nicht, warum...
<k1l> stevieh: das ist sicher acpi schmuh und hängt mit der kernel unterstützung zusammen. ubuntu wird es jedenfalls nicht extra kaputt machen :)
<dadrc> Nur um stevieh zu ärgern
<stevieh> k1l: klar hats ubuntu kaputt gemacht. 
<gugaua> Hallo, ich hab ubuntu server installiert via usb stick und nach der installation bootet es nicht, ich glaube es steckt nach dem biod
<gugaua> bios
<stevieh> was sagt er denn?
<dasjoe> Hast du den Bootloader auf den richtigen Datenträger geschrieben?
<gugaua> ja gibt nur einen
<gugaua> ist im mbr nach installer
<gugaua> Ubuntu 12.04.3 Server
<dadrc> Was siehst du denn auf dem Bildschirm?
<gugaua> Einen weissen blinkenden balken
<gugaua> so viel ich weis, springt er immer ein wenig nach unten und dann bootet er
<gugaua> sagen tut er garnichts eher schweigen :)
<gugaua> kann es sein das ubuntu vielleicht probleme mit AHCI hat?
<dadrc> So im Allgemeinen: Nö
<dadrc> Start das Ding mal mit "nomodeset" als Kernelparamenter
<gugaua> wenn ich auf IDE umstelle, nach der installation, sollte es dann gehen falls dass das problem war?
<gugaua> okay
<gugaua> dann muesste ich ein live boot starten
<gugaua> grub2 kommt garnicht
<dadrc> drück mal beim booten shift
<dadrc> sobald das BIOS weg ist
<k1l> oder mal das hier probieren: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<kubine> Title: Boot-Repair - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<gugaua> Schift passiert garnichts ich schau mal wegen der Boot Repair CD
<gugaua> kann ich mit den Startmedienersteller die iso auf einen USB Stick bringen?
<gugaua> oder ist das nur fuer ubuntu images gedacht
<dadrc> sollte gehen
<gugaua> okay Danke
<gugaua> Das hat mir das Tool ausgespuckt http://paste.ubuntu.com/6791776/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gugaua> und es geht jetzt danke das tool ist genial :)
<gugaua> ich frage mich wo der fehler lag
<k1l> gugaua: vlt hast du den grub nicht in den MBR sondern in eine partition geschrieben (o.Ä.)
<Dina12> Kennt sich jemand mit gnuplot aus? Ich bin zu dämlich das zu bedienen. Habe einige der Beispiele von http://gnuplot.sourceforge.net/demo/ manuell zeile für Zeile eingegeben nachdem ich im Terminal gnuplot eingegeben habe, aber es erscheint nie eine Ausgabe. Wie kann ich die Ausgabe triggern oder einen Pfad für die Ausgabe bestimmen?
<kubine> Title: Demo scripts for gnuplot version 4.6 (at gnuplot.sourceforge.net)
<stevieh> na, da wirst du den output nirgends angegeben haben.
<Dina12> stevieh: stimmt. Weißt du, wie ich x11 als Ausgabe angeben kann? Oder muss ich zwangsläufig immer einen Speicherort angeben?
<stevieh> Dina12: hmm... lang lang ists her... moment
<Dina12> stevieh: das müsste irgendwie über set terminal gehen meine ich. Aber wenn ich set terminal eingebe wird nicht x11 aufgeführt, sondern nur sowas wie gif, jpeg, canvas usw.
<stevieh> weil du wahrscheimlich nicht gnuplot-x11 installiert hast?
<stevieh> schwups, schon gehts.
<Dina12> stevieh: oooor... Danke! Weiß nicht, manchmal ist in der Linux Welt alles viel komplizierter als es sein müsste. Kann aber auch an mir liegen 
<Dina12> :D
<stevieh> ach, mir geht es in der Windows Welt so.
<stevieh> nur, dass ich es da nicht ändern kann.
<Dina12> stimmt
<miup> Salü (:
<miup> Ich habe eine Frage, kann, bzw wie kann ich den benutzten Arbeitsspeicher eines Prozesses abfragen? Ich würde das gerne als Überwachung eines Programmes in einem Bash skript verwenden
<stevieh> ps
<stevieh> proc fs da gibts viele wege.
<ppq> grep VmSize /proc/$(pidof programm)/status
<ppq> zum beispiel. wobei VmRSS interessanter ist
<miup> hm... hab ich mir fast gedacht (:
<miup> danke!
<ppq> habs grad auch nur durch rumprobieren gefunden
<ppq> solltest du mal versuchen ;p
<miup> VmSize?
<miup> ppq: frage: was ist der unterschied zwischen VmSize und VmRSS?
<ppq> miup: der gleiche wie zwischen VIRT und RES in htop zb
<miup> und was ist da der unterschied? RES=tatsächlicher Verbrauch?
<miup> google hat geholfen (:
<ppq> ja, der tatsächlich belegte ram. VmSize ist der allozierte, adressierbare ram
<andre4s> nabend
<andre4s> ich hab nen problem mit nem ubuntu 12.04, dass trotz eintragen der swappartition in der fstab (sowohl über UUID als auch über /dev/sda5) mein swap nicht automatisch eingehängt wird
<andre4s> swapon -a hängt sie dann aber automatisch ein
<andre4s> finde auf anhieb bei google kein workaround
<k1l> mach mal ein sudo mount -a und guck obs fehler gibt
<andre4s> hey k1l, gibt keine fehler
<andre4s> wenn ich sie aber mit swapoff -a unmounte tut ein mount -a sie nicht wieder einbinden
<andre4s> irgend ne idee woran das liegen kann?
<k1l> zeig mal die zeile aus der fstab
<andre4s> /dev/sda5 	none            swap    sw              0       0
<andre4s> hab wie gesagt die UUID durch /dev/sda5 ersetzt weil es mit der UUID auch nicht funktiniert hat
<k1l> pack mal ein "sudo fdisk -l" (hinten kleines L) in einen pastebin bitte
<andre4s> ist die richtige partition und hab auch schon nen neues mkswap /dev/sda5 gemacht
<andre4s> http://nopaste.info/b378abe8ec.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<k1l> hmm
<k1l> sagt das syslog oder dmesg was dazu beim booten?
<PBeck> andre4s: ist dein system verschlüsselt?
<andre4s> PBeck, nein
<andre4s> k1l, nein
<PBeck> andre4s: mach mal free -m
<andre4s> k1l, also dmesg sagt nichts, nen "cat /var/log/messages |grep swap" wirft folgendes aus: http://nopaste.info/7b79c9f1ac.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<PBeck> andre4s: und sudo blkid
<andre4s> free -m http://nopaste.info/7932b59bd0.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<k1l> andre4s: ich denke mal das sind deine händischen versuche das einzuhängen
<andre4s> k1l, vorher hatte ich nichts drann verändert und ging auch nicht ;>
<PBeck> wollte nur in den raum werfen, dass bei einem verschlüsselten partition swap nicht über die fstab gemounted wird. Ich sehe es hier auch nur mit free -m oder blkid 
<andre4s> blkid http://nopaste.info/d059eb6eed.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<k1l> andre4s: formartiere die swap partition nochmal 
<PBeck> andre4s: jop dann ist mein ansatz hinfällig.
<andre4s> hab nochmal mkswap /dev/sda5 gemacht und hab das neue label in die fstab eingetragen
<andre4s> ohne erfolg
<andre4s> mount -a mountet sie trotzdem nicht
<PBeck> andre4s: was bringt den mountall -v?
<andre4s> swap abgeschlossen
<andre4s> alles einwandfrei gemountet :/
<andre4s> aber ist immer noch nicht eingehängtz
<andre4s> -z
<PBeck> andre4s: mit mountall?
<andre4s> läuft fehlerfrei durch, aber mountet swap auch nicht
<andre4s> woran könnte es noch liegen?
<andre4s> mit der partition und dem eintrag in der fstab scheint ja alles zu stimmen
<andre4s> bin normal gentoo user und kenne eigentlich nur die beiden schritte bis swap gemountet werden kann
<andre4s> gibt es sowas wie nen daemon der dafür zuständig ist das swap gemountet wird?
<PBeck> andre4s: ich möchte die ausgabe
<PBeck> andre4s: mountall -v
<andre4s> PBeck, http://nopaste.info/cbcfbf3cf2.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<PBeck> andre4s: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/839118
<kubine> Title: Bug #839118 “swap not mounted with mountall unless listed last i...” : Bugs : “mountall” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<andre4s> thanks, auf den link bin ich noch nicht gestoßen ;>
<PBeck> andre4s: ist auch ein workaround im forum
<PBeck> liegt womöglich an mountall, müsstest mal weiter suchen
<andre4s> dank dir schonmal für die hilfe
<k1l> hast du noch einen anderen fstab eintrag mit "none" drin?
<k1l> der swap eintrag darf nicht der letzte sein.
<Girugam4sh> hallo, für eine neuinstallation von ubuntu, welchemöglichkeit zum backup aller configs hab ich?
<k1l> die meisten liegen in /etc/. aber im wiki gibts noch ein paar sachen zu backups
<k1l> !backups > Girugam4sh 
<k1l> !backup > Girugam4sh 
<kubine> Girugam4sh: Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<Girugam4sh> K1l mich hätte eher interessiert ob generell ein backup von /etc ausreichend sein sollte. um handarbeit kommt man so oder so nicht rum
<PBeck> andre4s: hast du deine fstab schon gepostet? Setzte die swap an die letzte zeile und führe nochmal mountall -v aus
<Girugam4sh> eventuell eine möglichkeit einer liste, welche pakete installiert sind, wäre noch interessant
<k1l> Girugam4sh: hast du mal in die wiki seite geguckt?
<k1l> das wird da z.b. auch gelistet
<Girugam4sh> gerade dabei
<andre4s> sorry, war afk
<andre4s> k1l, ich hab noch 2 andere einträge mit none 
<andre4s> wenn ich die rauswerfe mountet er mir swap aber trotzdem nicht
<andre4s> oh moment!
<andre4s> beim mount -a mountet er sie mir trotzdem nicht
<andre4s> nach nem mountall ist es aber jetzt gemountet
<leszek> hi
<misdirect> hi, welches programm würdet ihr empfehlen um eine tabelle ähnlich dieser http://www.workhealth.org/strain/jsdef2.jpg zu erstellen?
<bekks> LaTeX 
<jokrebel_> Das ist eine "Tabelle"?
<k1l_> misdirect: ist ja eher keine tabelle, aber dia würde sowas wohl auch schaffen
<k1l_> oder libreoffice draw
<ppq> hübsch find ich die nu nich 
<ppq> </$0.02>
<misdirect> danke k1l_, ich schau mal rein
<misdirect> jokrebel_: nennen wir es vierfeldertafel ;)
<apollo13> bekks: du troll
<bekks> Hmm?
<apollo13> LaTeX ist nur ne sinnvolle antwort wenn du leuten wehtun willst, gerade bei tabellen ;)
<bekks> ;)
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-22
<andre4s> k1l_, nochmal danke für die hilfe vorhin
<andre4s> bye
<LupusE> g'morgen
<tobago> I have to calculate the metric bmi like: https://gist.github.com/trinibago/8554967
<kubine> Title: patient.rb (at gist.github.com)
<tobago> therefore i want to calculate using BigDecimal.
<dadrc> Ist das wirklich für uns?
<tobago> maaah.
<dadrc> :)
<peter1> Morgen
<peter1> nutzt wer von euch den Lexmark E352dn. Ich habe probleme beim Drucken. Er meldet puffer löschen und druckt nur kryptische zeichen, nach neustart des Druckers geht eine Seite und dann kommt wieder puffer löschen und kryptische sachen
<dadrc> Ubuntuversion, welcher Treiber?
<peter1> eigentlich eher Arch aber da ist mom keiner wach :-)
<koegs> das befarf ja wohl keines kommentars :D
<Gamoder> Hi everyone, is there something I can use to measure the length of something in a pdf page in cms? (e.g. the distance)
<koegs> Gamoder: wrong channel :)
<Bernulli> join #nsfw
<skwirrel> Hello hello allerseits. Was tun, wenn bei einer versuchten Ubuntu-Installation über USB Stick der Bildschirm dunkel bleibt, bis auf dieses weiße Kästchen mit dem Männchen im Kreis nebendran, und der Stick blinkt wie wild? :D Es geht um 13.10, auf USB 2.0 Stick an USB 2.0 Anschluss..
<dadrc> Drück mal Shift
<skwirrel> passiert nichts
<skwirrel> gibt es Alternativen  zum UUI? Das letzte mal, dass ich sowas hatte war vor Jahren und lag an einem Bug im Universal USB Installer
<LetoThe2nd> UUI?
<skwirrel> ein Update später ging es dann
<skwirrel> Universal USB Installer, sorry :)
<LetoThe2nd> klingt ja furchtbar. hoffentlich ist das nicht ansteckend.
<dadrc> Du kannst die Ubuntu-Images einfach per `dd` auf einen USB-Stick schieben, das klappt meiner Erfahrung nach sehr gut.
<k1l> du meisnt aber nicht wubi, oder?
<skwirrel> auf pendrivelinux.com schimpft er sich UUI
<LetoThe2nd> klingt mal wieder nach nem typischen linux/windows-henne/ei problem
<LetoThe2nd> am einfachsten wohl die cd brennen :)
<skwirrel> würde ich gerne tun, der rechner auf dem installiert werden soll hat nur leider kein optisches laufwerk, und ein externes besitze ich nicht
<LetoThe2nd> hast nen anderen linuxrechner?
<LetoThe2nd> diese windowstools machen einfach immer ärger. unter ubuntu gibt den startmedienersteller, der tut einwandfrei
<LetoThe2nd> ansonsten unetbootin.
<beaver74> skwirrel: hier half es oft den Stick ganz platt zu machen, also die Partitionen da runter zu holen und dann erst zu beschreiben
<LetoThe2nd> beaver74: guter einwand.
<beaver74> ich weiß
<beaver74> meine auch festgestellt zu haben dass diese Windows-Tools da gerne alles Mögliche auf den Stick machen.. was dann einmalig funktioniert, dann aber beim erneuten Versuch ein Image da drauf zu bekommen Probleme bereitet
<beaver74> auch kann nicht jedes Image mit jeglichem Tool aufgespielt werden, da gibt es ja auch min. zwei mir bekannte Tools zu
<skwirrel> danke, unetbootin werde ich mir mal angucken, nachdem ich das mit der manuellen formatierung probiert habe.. anderer linuxrechner leider nicht vorhanden :/
<wldef> Hallo
<wldef> ich habe den neuen 3.13.0 kernel selbst übersetzt, er funktioniert auch soweit, aber leider wird nur mein X im VESA Modus angezeigt. Ich habe in make menuconfig nur folgende 3 Treiber gefunden die fest einkompiliert sind: make menuconfig -> Device Drivers -> Graphics Support ->Intel GMA5/600 KMS Framebuffer,Intel GMA600 support (Experimental),Intel GMA3600/3650 support (Experimental). Leider habe ich nur Vesa damit.
<wldef>    
<wldef> Es handelt sich um ein MSI Notebook mit Arrandale CPU mit integrierter GPU.
<LetoThe2nd> grafikkartentreiber sind i.a. nur zum teil im kernel
<LetoThe2nd> am besten mal https://01.org/linuxgraphics schauen, und was deren doku zu dem thema beiträgt
<kubine> Title: Home | Linux Graphics (at 01.org)
<wldef> LetoThe2nd, danke :)
<LetoThe2nd> wldef: have fun
<skwirrel> LetoThe2nd: beaver74: wollte noch eben eine rückmeldung zum installation-vom-usb-stick-problem geben: es lag an einem defekten stick! wer hätte das gedacht :)
<LetoThe2nd> ah ja
<ubugu> Hi, ich will einen Bugreport gegen den File-Dialog von gnome schreiben, welches Paket wäre das?
<ubugu> Das Problem ist, dass "Ordner anlegen" die Zwischenablage mit dem Hinweistext ("Geben Sie den neuen Ordnernamen ein") füllt, was nervt, wenn man da was pasten will. 
<ubugu> Ach so, ich verwende hier gnome 2D/legacy oder wie das inzwischen heißt
<jokrebel> ubugu: Zeig doch bitte mal nen Screenshot. Kann mir da grad nicht wirklich vorstellen, was Du meinst.
<ubugu> Screenshot hilft da leider nicht: nautilus /tmp/ # dann z.B. rechtsklick - neuer Ordner # dann ctrl-v # boom "Unbenannter Ordner" ist bereits in der Zwischenablage
<ubugu> Hm, eventuell liegts hier an clipit, habe sync eingestellt, wenn ich das ausstelle, verhält es sich anders, dann kann man die Zwischenablage 'mittlerer Mausklick' verwenden
<jokrebel> was ist clipit?
<ubugu> Clipit implementiert eine ganz praktische Zwischenablagen-History. Ansonsten geht mir sehr oft selektierter Text verloren (wenn man z.B. aus Versehen etwas anderes markiert beim Fensterwechsel). 
<ubugu> Und die zwei Zwischenablagen sind inzwischen sehr unterschiedlich von einzelnen Programmen genutzt, mal ist es die eine, dann wieder die andere, wo eine Selektion reingeht. Das ist verwirrend, daher: synchronisieren + History.
<jokrebel> weöche ubuntuversion nutzt Du?
<jokrebel> *welche
<ubugu> 13.10 saucy
 * jokrebel überlegt grad ob er ein 13.10 und dann auch noch mit Gnome irgendwo greifbar hat.
<ubugu> Alle Dialoge, die sofort ihren Standard-Text in eine der Zwischenablagen stecken, sind m.E. buggy, chromium-suche (ctrl-f) schafft das auch, muss man dann noch mal eintippen, was eigentlich per paste ginge :(
<jokrebel> ubugu: Aber wieso zwei Zwischenablagen? Und dann syncronisieren? Kann man sich da dann nicht für _eine_ entscheiden?
<jokrebel> ubugu: Soll Leute geben (u.a. mich ;-) die sowas durchaus praktisch finden, sich ein STRG+C sparen zu können <g>
<ubugu> Es gibt eben immer zwei, und früher wusste man auch eher, wo was reingeht, da konnte man noch schön mit ctrl-c und selektion zwei pastes haben.
<ubugu> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zwischenablage#Grundlagen
<kubine> Title: Zwischenablage › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubugu> OK, Bugreport ist erstmal verschoben auf später, muss erst noch was anderes machen (und das muss erst noch untersucht/eingegrenzt werden). Danke euch soweit.
<jokrebel> ubugu: hast Du vielleicht nur den falschen Manager ;-) "… Manche Programme sind auch konfigurierbar, so dass sie nur eine bestimmte der oben genannten Zwischenablagen verwalten."
<jokrebel> ubugu: Vor allem steht clipit bei Unity (nicht bei Gnome) gelistet.
<ubugu> jokrebel: Clipit kann das, und das ist es, was ich mit sync meinte. Viele der Manager tun nicht mehr unter neueren Versionen, clipit zeigt sich wenigstens auch unter unity (falls mir unity mal passiert ;)
<jokrebel> ubugu: Ist denn das Fehlverhalten auch unter Unity?
<ubu_> huhu
<jokrebel> ubugu: Und zeig mal den Link zum Bugreport bitte.
<ubugu> jokrebel: Unity, muss ich erst sehen, ob *ich* das installiert habe. Ah, hier. Ähm, unter unity tut die primäre ZA überhaupt nicht nicht ohne clipit?!? Und einen Bugreport habe ich noch nicht geschrieben (erst mal eingrenzen).
<ubu_> hm hab nin problem
<ubu_> ist das problematisch? Checking if SSH root access is allowed                   [ Warning ]
<ubu_> wie kann ich das deaktivieren?
<ubu_> danke...
<ppq> ubu_: in der /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ubugu> man sshd_config # PermitRootLogin no
<ubu_> ist das bei der default install immer an?
<jokrebel> ubu_: Warum sollte das schlimm sein, wenn geprüft wird ob Du per ssh auch als root einlogen darfst?
<ubu_> jokrebel: hat rkhunter ausgespuckt
<ubu_> ich weiß es nicht...
<ubugu> ubu_: ist an, aber weil nur sudo vorgesehen ist, wohl schon recht. Wenn du ein Passwort für root setzt, ist das was anderes.
<jokrebel> rkhunter? äh - wie meinen?
<ubu_> ubugu: was meinste mit ist an?
<ubu_> jokrebel: ist so ein programm
<ubu_> wie chkroot
<ubugu> ubu_: default ist PermitRootLogin yes
<ubu_> ubugu: ah okay, danke 
<ubu_> also ist nicht weiter schlimm, muss ich nicht eingreifen es sei denn root, okay
<ubu_> ubugu: und was soll das? Checking for hidden files and directories                [ Warning ]
<jokrebel> ubu_: Naja - Ubuntu hat im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Linux(en) keinen aktiven Root-Account. Weshalb ein login direkt als root ja eh nicht klappen kann, weil es kein funktionsfähiges Passwort gibt.
<ubu_> jokrebel: besten dank
<ubugu> ubu_: du kannst ja mal versuchen: ssh root@localhost wirst aber feststellen, dass dir das Passwort fehlt ;)
<ubu_> ubugu: 
<ubu_> root@localhost's password: 
<ubu_> Permission denied, please try again.
<ubu_> sollte passen?
<ppq> ja
<ubu_> danke jungs
<jokrebel> ubu_: Zeig doch einfach mal in nem NoPasteservice _alles_ was da im Terminal auftaucht. Und lass uns nicht jede Zeile einzeln analysieren, bitte.
<jokrebel> !paste > ubu_ 
<ubugu> oops, ein Zwischenablage-Problem ;) (accidential paste)
<kubine> ubu_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<ubu_> okay moment
<ubu_> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417567/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> ubugu: Ach ja, Deinen letzten Satz zu _Deinem_ Problem hab ich nicht kappiert. Für was steht zB. ZA? bei mir ist das die Abkurzung für Zahnarzt ;-)
<ubugu> jokrebel: ZA=Zwischenablage=clipboard 
<jokrebel> ubugu: Ok, *facepalm* hätt ich draufkommen können ;-) aber "tut die primäre ZA überhaupt nicht    │ nicht ohne clipit?!?
<jokrebel> ubugu: Ok, *facepalm* hätt ich draufkommen können ;-) aber "unter Unity tut die primäre ZwischenAblage überhaupt nicht nicht ohne clipit?!?" versteh ich trotzdem nicht.
<jokrebel> ubu_: Die Wikiseite zu Deinem Programm kennst Du? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rkhunter
<kubine> Title: rkhunter › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubugu> jokrebel: wenn ich z.B. Text im FF (= Firefox;) selektiere, kann ich den nicht pasten mit mittl. Maus. Zumindest nicht in das "Neuer Ordner" Textfeld, woanders hin gehts (in ein Textdokument oder gnome-terminal)
<jokrebel> ubugu: Und mit rechtsklick "einfügen"?
<ubu_> jokrebel: aus was willst du hinaus live cd?
<ubugu> jokrebel: wie auch immer, ich arbeite sowieso lieber auf der Konsole, aber wenn so Sachen in der GUI nicht gehen, die Programme so haben, nervts etwas. Rechtsklick einfügen fügt die andere ('default') ZA ein ;) Entspricht ctrl-v
<jokrebel> ubu_: will auf gar nichts raus, dacht nur dass Du die Seite vielleicht nicht kennst.
<ubu_> ah okay danke
<ubugu> jokrebel: Danke dir, ich glaube, die clipboard-Problematik löst sich insgesamt nicht so schnell. Ich komme ja auch meist klar, und will jedenfalls nicht mehr ohne clipit o.ä. ;)
<jokrebel> ubugu: Schade dass ich keine Lösung hab für Dich. Obwohl - das markiert vor dem Ordner erstellen in die "default" zB. per STRG-C bringen?
<eaglesal159753> Ciao :D
<_moep_> wie find ich mit ip raus, von welchem Rechner nen RA für nen 6to4 Gateway geschickt wird? (vermutlich Torredo dreck)
<Robert_Zenz> _moep_, du meinst wie du herausfindest welcher physischer Rechner diese IP hat?
<_moep_> Robert_Zenz: IP-Adresse bzw MAC aber ja
<Robert_Zenz> _moep_, anhand der MAC Hersteller nachschauen und dann alle abklappern welche die Karte haben, fiele mir da nur ein.
<_moep_> wie?^^
<kitikonti> habe gerade mit vagrant einen ubuntu server aufgesetzt. der server wird jetzt im router mit dem namen new-host angezeigt. wie kann ich den namen ändern?
<Robert_Zenz> _moep_, nachschauen welchem Hersteller der MAC Bereich gehoert, damit weiszt du zumindest schonmal den Hersteller der Karte. Wenn du jetzt noch weiszt welche Karte in welchen Maschinen ist, die alle durchschauen.
<_moep_> Robert_Zenz: ich bin in nem 1.800 clients großen LAN mit mehreren vlans.. ;)
<_moep_> es ist nicht meine kiste
<Robert_Zenz> _moep_, ich wuesste ansonsten von keiner Moeglichkeit von IP/MAC auf den physischen Rechner zu kommen, sorry.
<koegs> !hostname
<koegs> ach man, keine schönen trigger :)
<Robert_Zenz> _moep_, ich meine, vielleicht gibt es die Moeglichkeit das dir ein Router sagt ueber welches Kabel die IP/MAC reinkommt.
<koegs> kitikonti: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechnername
<kubine> Title: Rechnername › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<_moep_> Robert_Zenz: auch das nicht, da ich kein zugriff auf den router hab
<kitikonti> danke koegs da bin ich bereits, da steht aber precise64, aber ich vermute der new-host kommt daher weil gerade zwei maschinen mit den gleichen namen laufen
<bekks> Die Hostnamen sind dem Router völlig egal.
<kitikonti> ja dem router direkt schon
<kitikonti> der verwendet vermutlich nur die ip
<bekks> Der verwendet die MAC und weisst die IP zu.
<bekks> weist sogar.
<koegs> naja, über DHCP kann der rechner schon seinen hostnamen mitteilen :)
<bekks> Dem Router ist halt egal ob da Fritz, Willi oder new-host zurückkommt :)
<jokrebel> Und wer keinen Zugriff auf den Router hat ist auch nicht der Admin des Netzwerks und den geht das dann auch nichts an ;-)
<_moep_> hm?
<Robert_Zenz> _moep_, hast du *physischen* Zugriff auf den Router? Steck mal Kabeln ab und schau wann der Rechner offline geht. :)
<_moep_> Robert_Zenz: nein der router ist nen Cisco6509 mit 10GE Modul
<koegs> können wir das dann jetzt nach nebenan verlegen? :)
<kitikonti> kann mir wer bei dieser anleitung helfen? http://madness.codydeschenes.com/2013/07/31/headless-calibre-server/
<kubine> Title: Headless Calibre Server MADNESS! (at madness.codydeschenes.com)
<kitikonti> ich kenn mich dafür viel zu wenig aus
<stevieh> steht doch eigentlich alles drin?
<kitikonti> eigentlich schon, aber ich versteh nur bahnhof
<kitikonti> aber ich probiere jetzt vorher noch einen andern ansatzt, weil ich glaube das das ergebnis gar nicht das ist was ich will
<stevieh> was willst du denn?
<jokrebel> kitikonti: Gibt es einen besonderen Grund, nicht nach der Ubunutusers-Anleitung vorzugehn? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Calibre
<kubine> Title: Calibre › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kitikonti> jokrebel, hab ich schon
<kitikonti> zumindest hab ich calibre installiert
<kitikonti> aber ich wollte das ganze ja auf einen ubuntu server laufen lassen, nicht auf ubuntu desktop
<stevieh> naja, dann ist das schon das richtige
<stevieh> würde mich aber wundern, wenn das nicht mit dem calibre aus der Distro auch geht.
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Calibre#Netzwerk-Bibliothek
<kubine> Title: Calibre › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kitikonti> ich weis noch nicht ganz wie ich dan die ebooks verwalten kann wenn der server ja nur unter ubuntu server läuft
<stevieh> über das webui?
<kitikonti> das wäre das ziel, nur bin ich mir da wieder nicht sicher ob das die nötigen funktionen hat oder nur ein viewer ist
<stevieh> ausserdem kann glaub ich ein lokaler Calibre Client dann auf die Netzwerk Version zugreifen, wie es in dem Text steht.
<kitikonti> brauch ich nun das was unter netzwerk-bibliothek steht oder nicht? ich habe jetzt calibre auf meinen server nach der anleitung von ubuntuuser.de installiert (weiter oben)
<kitikonti> was nun?
<stevieh> mal dort ein terminal aufmachen und calibre-server starten?
<kitikonti> terminal ist offen, nur wo steht wie man den server startet?
<kitikonti> oder ist das das "calibre"
<kitikonti> aber das ist ja wieder nicht der server oder?
<stevieh> das was jokrebel oben im letzten link angab machen.
<jokrebel> calibre-server eintippen?
<kitikonti> was ist das mit dn --daemonize bzw als dienst starten? weil ich möchte ja das der server automatisch gestartet wird  bei einen neustart. funktioniert das damit?
<jokrebel> kitikonti: Einen Server will man erstmal ausgiebig testen, bevor man ihn bei reboot automatisch startet IMHO.
<kitikonti> jokrebel, deswegen probiere ich das ganze auch erst in einer virtualbox instanz aus
<jokrebel> kitikonti: Und auch da tut man das erstmal ohne Autostart. Nicht nur für Dich, sondern auch für den Rest im Netzwerk/Internet.
<kitikonti> ok
<jokrebel> kitikonti: Wenn es dann das tut was es soll (und nicht noch viel ungeliebtes mehr zB:) kann man über Autostart nachdenken, meine ich.
<kitikonti> jawol
<kitikonti> ich muss zum starten einen ordner angeben bzw erst erstellen für die library (also wo die bücher dan gespeichert werden). wo würde man den sowas unter ubuntu anlegen? im home verzeichnis des users?
<kitikonti> juhuu, server läuft schonmal
<kitikonti> zumindest kann ich die webui startseite aufrufen
<kitikonti> aber sobald ich auf irgend was klicke, zb "All books" kommt ein fehler bzw mehrere https://www.dropbox.com/s/2b73thd934xigj2/2014-01-22%2022_20_22-..__%20calibre%20library%20__..%20Books%20in%20All%20books.png
<kubine> Title: Dropbox - 2014-01-22 22_20_22-..__ calibre library __.. Books in All books.png (at www.dropbox.com)
<stevieh> kitikonti: hast du ein Desktop Ubuntu irgendwo?
<kitikonti> eventuell auch in einer virtualbox instanz, wieso?
<kitikonti> ich vermute mal das das calibre-server ding kein standalone ist sondern calibre selber auch dazu laufen muss
<stevieh> dann schau dir das vielleicht erstmal alles mit nem "normalen" Calibre an?
<jokrebel> ne 10er IP ;-) so groß Dein LAN?
<kitikonti> nein nicht so groß
<jokrebel> aber man kann ja nie wissen ;-)
<kitikonti> kenn mich nur leider zu wenig aus, aber ich weis zumindest worauf du raus willst, du würdest eher so eine 192.168.... adresse verwenden? hab ich recht?
<stevieh> calibre-server -h hilft übrigens weiter.
<jokrebel> kitikonti: Grade im Serverbereich würde ich "nicht klecker - klotzen" eher erstmal umdrehn und mich gaaanz vorsichtig an das Neuland rantasten - und vorallem vorher viiieeel drüber lesen.
<kitikonti> jokrebel, mach ich schon, nur es gibt so viel zu lesen das wird noch dauern
<stevieh> als was für ein benutzer willst du denn den calibre-server starten?
<kitikonti> natürlich root :-)
<stevieh> das ist weder unbedingt natürlich noch passend ;-)
<stevieh> aber wegen mir. 
<kitikonti> nein darüber hab ich mir bis jetzt noch keine gedanken gemacht, aber das projekt wird so und so nix werden. soweit ich das bis jetzt gesehn habe, das das wie bereits vermutet nur ein viewer
<stevieh> was ist denn dein plan?
<stevieh> und ja, genau das sagt "calibre-server -h"
 * jokrebel klinkt sich aus und wünscht eine gute Nacht und viel Erfolg.
<kitikonti> ich erstelle meine calibre library in einem dropbox ordner. die library und den ornder verwalte ich dan mit der calibre desktop anwendung. auf dem ubuntu server synchronisiere ich dan den dropbox ordner. mit drupal und diesem modul (erweiterung/plugin) https://drupal.org/project/calibre_server gib ich dan die calibre datenbank als webseite aus.
<kubine> Title: Calibre Server | Drupal.org (at drupal.org)
<kitikonti> muss natürlich nicht dropbox sein
<stevieh> hmm... und dieser calibre-server läuft auf der drupal maschine?
<kitikonti> ne
<kitikonti> der muss gar nicht laufen
<kitikonti> diese drupalerweiterung lest die calibre datenbank direkt aus, zumindest steht es so in der beschreibung von dem modul.
<stevieh> so wie ich die Seite sehe, muss da der calibre-server laufen... aber nur beim querlesen...
<kitikonti> Zitat: The advantage of this approach is a better integration with the look of the web site and resource consumption is lower because the Calibre server is not used.
<stevieh> na, wegen mir. Und wofür brauchst du dann noch den calibre server, wenn du die Library vom calibre desktop syncst?
<kitikonti> das ist jetzt ein namen chaos. den calibre server brauch ich gar nicht mehr (bestandteil von calibre). ich hab eine lokale calibredatenbank die ich mit calibre desktop verwalte, also noch ganz normal. zufälligerweise liegt die genau in einem dropbox ordner. mit drupal und der erweiterung habe ich dan eine website (webui) wo auch ander leute auf die library zugreigen können (nicht aber bearbeiten, das mach nur ich mit der
<kitikonti>  desktop anwendung)
<stevieh> ja, und was willst du jetzt noch mehr?
<kitikonti> das zum laufen bringen
<kitikonti> bin gerade dabei
<kitikonti> stevieh, puhhh, also das mit dropbox auf dem server installieren ist nicht so einfach wie es aussieht
<stevieh> sollte aber gehen, alternativ rsync
<kitikonti> ja das schöne wäre gewesen da auch andere leute neue bücher hochladen könnten, nur durch freigeben des dropbox ordners.
<stevieh> I see.
<stevieh> na, dann musst du jetzt nach dropbox headless schauen.
<kitikonti> das probier ich ein anders mal, jetzt schau ich mal ob das überhaupt mit der drupal geschichte klappt
<stevieh> genau, kopier erstmal ein paar bücher so rüber
<kitikonti> stevieh, klappt
<stevieh> na, dann zum nächsten schritt mit der dropbox
<kitikonti> ne, mir fehlen noch ein paar funktionen, muss erst schaun ob ich die irgend wie noch einbauen kann
<kitikonti> stevieh, ja leider das funktioniert nicht wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. ich wollte das man irgend wie sieht welche bücher man schon runter geladen hat usw.
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-23
<LupusE> g'morgen
<xerror> hi all :-) weiß jmd wo heute die alpha2 von 12.04.4 released wird wenn es soweit ist ?
<LetoThe2nd> nimm einfach die 12.04.03 und lass ein update laufen ;)
<LetoThe2nd> abgesehen davon - http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<xerror> installiert das denn dann auch den saucylts x-server mit ? oder "nur" den kernel, kernel image
<kubine> Title: Download Ubuntu Desktop | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<xerror> again ty ! allerdings wir dort wahrscheinlich erst das pointrelease am 6.2 erscheinen
<dadrc> xerror, wenn der nicht drauf ist, sag deinen Ubuntu halt, dass es das machen soll.
<LetoThe2nd> was hat die 12.04 mit dem saucy xserver zu tun?
<LetoThe2nd> würde mich schwer wundern, wenn der in installationsmedien reinwandert
<dadrc> Ist Teil von LTS-Enablement-Stack, sollte in Backports rumhängen
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: jo, das ist schon eher der richtige ort
<LetoThe2nd> den muss man aber immer manuell reinzeihen, hat also nichts mitirgendner magic number an nem installationsmedium zu tun
<xerror> hab ich hab ich :-) dadrc, aber seid dem kann ich nicht mehr booten :-) und mit der dailybuild livecd konnte ich booten + der saucy lts x ist drauf. deswegen wart ich so sehr auf die alpha2 
<xerror> btw mal kompliment an ubuntu ! neben 13.10 hat nur noch arch meinen neuen intel vga und das elantech touchpad unterstützt
<dadrc> hmhm. Sicher, dass da nicht nur einfach eine Treiberversion nicht passt oder so?
<dadrc> Das sollte man hinkriegen können
<xerror> danke für diidee dadrc, aber glaub mir ich hab die nummer studiert :-) inklusive selbst kompilliertem xorg-server-input-synaptics 1.7.1 etc
<xerror> es hängt an nem metapacket, gibts auch n bugreport drüber, braucht also das modul synaptics + xorgserver saucy + kernel suycy 
<dadrc> Ah, bekannter Bug? Alles klar, dann musst du wohl wirklich noch ein paar Tage warten.
<dadrc> Die Alphas tauchen dann auf http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/alpha-2/ auf
<dadrc> Äh, Blödsinn, falschen Link kopiert. Moment.
<xerror> ja , genau. alos der bug beschreibt ledigleich  die nicht möglichkeit den synaptics1.7.1 unter 12.04.3 zu installieren. ich habs dem dem ubuntu göttern erspart selber einen aufzumachen (bugreport) wegen nem fehler der mit dem nächsten pointrelease behoben ist :-)
<xerror> darc: ouh vielen dank !!!
<xerror> die werd ich jetzt alle 30min pingen :-)
<dadrc> Wie gesagt, falsche URL, das sind die 12.04 Alphas, nicht die 12.04.4
<xerror> schon ok, die müßten dann aber doch irgendwo hier auftauchen ? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/daily-live/current/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS (Precise Pangolin) Daily Build (at cdimage.ubuntu.com)
<xerror> kubine: genau, ty
<dadrc> ja
<xerror> si im ubu fieber war ich ja nichtmehr seid 9.10 :-)
<xerror> Das mit dem alpha2 release heute, habe ich übrigends von hier : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2014-January/037948.html 3ter Absatz von unten, btw.
<kubine> Title: Minutes from the Ubuntu Kernel Team meeting, 2014-01-07 (at lists.ubuntu.com)
<xerror> kubine: langsam wirds unheimlich :-)
<xerror> (Das 2te mal Zeitgleich den gleichen Gedanken [1st : daily build adresse , 2nd Minutes from ...])
<LetoThe2nd> xerror: äh... kubine ist ein bot.
<xerror> noch unheimlicher :-)
<xerror> achsooo, ok...lol
<xerror> Der leist nur meine Links vor, schätze ich, na dann.
<Dodi112> Bin zu blöd im Shell Script jeweils die ersten Werte einer mit leerzeichen getrennter Tabelle in einem Array zu speichern. Weiß jemand wie das geht?
<dasjoe> Dodi112, per cut und read?
<TheBrayn> awk
<TheBrayn> ach in ein array
<dadrc> Wenn der Kram schon durch Leerzeichen getrennt ist, ist es doch quasi ein Array
<dadrc> bar="a b c"; foo=($bar); echo ${foo[1]} → b
<TheBrayn> und dann halt einfach mit while read drüberiterieren
<TheBrayn> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8576252 so
<kubine> Title: gist:8576252 (at gist.github.com)
<smeexs> hallo , ich hab bei einem kleinen thinkpad mit ubuntu ein update gemacht (wie immer von zeit zu zeit) was einen neustart erforderte 
<smeexs> nach dem neustart steht jetzt "no system found"
<dadrc> grub kaputt, denk ich
<smeexs> kann man da noch was machen oder soll ich gleich neu aufsetzen 
<smeexs> is auf ner ssd installiert
<dadrc> Live-CD booten, grub neu installieren -- oder Bootrepair, macht das gleiche, nur automatisch
<smeexs> k dann google ich mal bootrepair
<dadrc> http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair-cd/home/Home/ ←
<kubine> Title: boot-repair-disk / Home / Home (at sourceforge.net)
<dadrc> Hilft in den meisten Fällen
<smeexs> jo klingt einfach danke 
<smeexs> gut dann such ich mal n externes laufwerk
<dadrc> Sollte auch als USB-Stick funktionieren
<dadrc> Kannst das ISO von unetbootin rüberkopieren lassen
<smeexs> jo hab da eh so ein leines nettes cd laufwerk ohne viel kabel
<smeexsi> hallo ich hab das jetzt mit der bootrepair cd probiert , nach dem start der cd bekomm ich eine meldung das uefi erkannt wurde und ich solle in diesem modus starten nur wenn ich das mache wird die cd im externen laufwerk (sehr alt) nicht mehr geladen obwohl die bootreihenfolge stimmt
<dadrc> Dann würd ich mir einen USB-Stick erstellen
<smeexsi> macht das echt nen unterschied
<dadrc> Ich würds vermuten, ja.
<dadrc> Ansonsten halt Live-CD booten und von Hand fixen
<smeexsi> gibts da linux programm mit dem ich das auf den stick bring , kenn das nur/noch von windows aber win hab ich keins mehr 
<dadrc> Unetbootin
<smeexsi> danke
<Metalmania2> Hallo
<manu2010> hoi
<manu2010> macht es sinn ein DD backup von sda zu machen, wenn das system auf dd gerade am laufen ist ? möchte gerne ein full backup machen so das mit der iso die platte wieder komplett wiederhergestellt werden kann+
<LetoThe2nd> manu2010: ne, das ist in der form unsinnig.
<manu2010> schade, also live sys starten und dann ein backup machen... .:/
<LetoThe2nd> dd-backups machen nur im unmounteten zustand sinn - wenn denn überhaupt. in etwas 99% der fälle wo leute glauben dd zu brauchen, wollen sie *eigentlich* cp, tar oder rsync
<manu2010> ne wenn die platte kaputt gehen sollte, möchte ich, das das system auf einer anderen wiederhergestellt werden kann
<LetoThe2nd> das glauben auch immer alle ;)
<LetoThe2nd> windows krankheit
<manu2010> plattencrash - windowskrankheit ? :P
<LetoThe2nd> das rückspielen von so nem monsterbackup dauert einfach deutlich länger als mit bekannter konfig neu installieren
<LetoThe2nd> manu2010: ne, diese ich-bracuh-komplettbackups-sache ist ne windows krnakheit
<LetoThe2nd> für was soll ich zig GB daten wegsichern, wenn nur /etc und /home wichtig sind?
<manu2010> bekannter konfig?  also ein backup sichert doch kein kernel treiber etc das müsste man alles neu installieren, nehme ich an
<LetoThe2nd> nö.
<manu2010> nö was ?
<LetoThe2nd> für was soll ich nen treiber sichern, der genauso schnell runtergeladen ist?
<manu2010> nervig
<LetoThe2nd> bedenken: unter linux lädt man nicht 50sachen nacheinenader runter und installiert sie einzeln wie bei windows.
<manu2010> macht sinn, nur blöd wenn ich dann ubuntu neu installiere und dann gibts wieder irgendwelche bugs das bumblebee etc nicht richtig läuft
<LetoThe2nd> ich hab ne liste der 50 pakete die ich brauche. ich setz neu auch, mach 1(!!) mal update, mach einmal install iste, fertig.
<LetoThe2nd> manu2010: deswegen sichert man ja auch die bumblebee config.
<LetoThe2nd> aber egal, ist ja dein system
<manu2010> ja , ist schon gut das du versucht zu argumentieren
<LetoThe2nd> ich sag dir nur wie zu zeit und plattenplatz sparen kannst.
<manu2010> gibts tools die einen so ne liste erstellen :P
<LetoThe2nd> dpkg --get-selections schmeisst dir raus was installiert ist.
<LetoThe2nd> ich persönlich habs einfach im kopf. viel ists ja bei den meisten leuten eh nich
<manu2010> ach 1tb da passen min 2 full backups drauf
<beaver74> manu2010: dd sichert dir auch alle nicht belegten bereiche auf der platte.. oder wolltest du daraufhin nochmal komprimieren?
<manu2010> kompremieren geht soweit ich weiß bei dd nicht wirklich gut? habe auch dm-crypt am laufen
<LetoThe2nd> klingt nach nem durchdachten konzept.
<LetoThe2nd> so dass man garantiert nicht an die daten im backup kommt, wenn vielleicht mal nicht gleich die ganze platte weg ist, sondern man nur ein, zwei sachen aus versehen gelöscht hat
<LetoThe2nd> (das kommt nämlich *deutlich* häufiger vor)
<LetoThe2nd> my $.02, natürlich
<manu2010> LetoThe2nd:  man kann verschlüsselte platten doch mounten,..
<manu2010> ist bissl komplizierter, aber geeht
<smeexs> @dadrcc danke hat funktioniert
<kitikonti> wie kann ich den einen samba user per shell script erstellen? hätte das probiert echo -e "$pass\n$pass" | smbpasswd -s -a $user
<kitikonti> da kommt aber eine meldung mismatch - password unchanged
<bekks> So: https://www.google.de/search?q=bash+read+password+from+stdin
<kubine> Title: bash read password from stdin - Google-Suche (at www.google.de)
<kitikonti> bekks, danke habs schon
<tuxiano> Hallo, ich habe Probleme mit RAID 1 System. Ich bekomme den folgenden Fehler "Unpassender IOCTL (I/O-Control) für das Gerät"
<bekks> ...wenn Du was genau tust?
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu genau hast Du?
<tuxiano> Ubuntu 13.10
<tuxiano> Der Fehler wird bei fdisk -l angezeigt
<bekks> Und kriegen wir die Ausgabe auch zu sehen?
<tuxiano> allgemein ist die Festplatte sehr langsam und rödelt die ganze zeit
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu hast Du?
<tuxiano> 13.10
<tuxiano> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417572/
<kubine> Title: raid1 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> tuxiano: Lies mal die erste Zeile :)
<tuxiano> das mit dem GUID?
<bekks> Die Warnung, ja.
<tuxiano> du meinst, dass deshalb der fehler mit dem Unpassender IOCTL kommt?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Du hast im BIOS ein RAID1 eingerichtet, odeR?
<tuxiano> hmm, ich nicht 
<bekks> Sondern...?
<tuxiano> naja, der PC Händler
<tuxiano> aber ich kann es prüfen
<tuxiano> so war es auf jedenfall vereinbart
<tuxiano> als RAID1
<bekks> Schönen Gruss an ihn, dieses Fakeraid funktioniert nur und ausschliesslich unter Windows.
<tuxiano> super
<tuxiano> das heist ... keine chance?
<tuxiano> ich muss einen raid controller kaufen?
<bekks> Exakt. Lös den Kram auf, und bau ein RAID1 unter Linux - das wiederum funktioniert dann nicht mit Windows.
<tuxiano> also im bios deaktivieren und dann ein softraid mit mdadm einrichten?
<bekks> Ja.
<tuxiano> uff
<bekks> Aber wie gesagt, dann funktioniert das ganze unter Windows nicht.
<tuxiano> das wollte ich jetzt nicht hören
<tuxiano> naja, windows habe ich ja keines
<bekks> Wenn du das nicht hören wolltest, hättest Du Dir einen RAID Controller kaufen sollen :)
<tuxiano> so siehts wohl aus
<tuxiano> wie du siehst habe ich auch eine ssd eingebaut
<tuxiano> ist es sinnvoll diese als ssd cache zu verwenden
<bekks> Woran genau sollte man das sehen?
<tuxiano> oder lieber als "normale" system partition
<bekks> Und mdadm kann kein block device.
<tuxiano> ja hast recht
<bekks> Und mdadm kann kein block device cache.
<tuxiano> richtig, aber dieses dm-cache
<bekks> Ich würde das System auf die SSD installieren, die Daten auf ein mdadm RAID1. Und Backups machen.
<tuxiano> ok
<tuxiano> naja, dann nehme ich das mal in angriff
<tuxiano> vielen Dank für deine Hilfe
<tuxiano> mit mdadm
<bekks> Gerne gerne.
<tuxiano> ciao
<tuxiano> bekks: ich habe irgendwo bockmist gemacht
<tuxiano> mein Verbund ist nun 8 anstatt 2 GB gross
<tuxiano> Ich glaube das lag an diesem schritt hier
<tuxiano> sudo parted -a optimal -- /dev/sdb mkpart 2048s -8192s
<bekks> Wo auch immer dieser Befehl herkommt.
<tuxiano> entsprechend: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID
<kubine> Title: Software-RAID › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Wie gross sind die Platten, und wieviele sind es?
<tuxiano> er meckert bei dem minus vor der 8192s herum
<tuxiano> parted: Unbekanntes Zeichen: -8192s
<bekks> Also wurde dieser Befehl nicht ausgeführt.
<tuxiano> wenn ich das minus enferne, dann geht es schon, aber ich werde nach "[Ende]" gefragt
<bekks> BEantworte doch mal meine Frage.
<tuxiano> ah
<tuxiano> habs nicht gesehen
<tuxiano> 2x2gb
<bekks> Du hast noch 2GB Platten?
<tuxiano> TB
<bekks> Warum verwendest du denn dann GPT?
<tuxiano> ich habe mich nach der wiki gerichtet
<bekks> tuxiano: Dann würde ich keine Partitionen, sonder jeweils die gesamten Platten nehmen für das RAID.
<tuxiano> also den ganzen Teil mit parted weglassen
<tuxiano> super
<tuxiano> hat funktioniert
<tuxiano> ich mach mal einen neustart, mal sehen ob alles funktioniert
<Doda12> Gibt es ein einfach zu nutzendes Tool, mit dem ich einfache statistische Werte via Aufruf im shell Script ermitteln kann? Ich habe eine csv Datei und ich möchte von zwei Reihen min, max und median ermitteln
<Ubuntunix> Moin, ich habe mir leider mein system ein wenig verbogen und möchte nun mein home verzeichnis komprimiert auf die externe platte kopieren mit den entsprechenden berechtigungen. Ich hatte hierzu mal vor ein Paar Jahren eine gute Anleitung im Netz gefunden, welche ich leider nicht wieder finde. Kann mir bitte jemand den entsprechenden Terminalbefehl nennen
<bunyip> Ubuntunix: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/tar
<kubine> Title: tar › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Ubuntunix> danke, das habe ich mir schon zwei mal durchgelesen. Fehlt da nicht noch die option zum beibehalten der berechtigungen?
<k1l> !backup > Ubuntunix dort sollte auch ausführlich das backup per tar erklärt werden
<kubine> Ubuntunix dort sollte auch ausführlich das backup per tar erklärt werden: Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<bunyip> Ubuntunix: in der liste steht das -p
<Ubuntunix> Ahso Danke, dann habe ich wohl das -p nicht richtig verstanden  
<Ubuntunix> Zugriffsrechte schließen also auch den besitzer etc. ein
<Ubuntunix> der Tag war mal wieder viel zu lang um sich nun auch damit noch zu beschäftigen...
<bunyip> Ubuntunix: an einem "tar -cvpf" ist doch nichts schwieriges, nun noch eine option für den gewünschten packer.
<bunyip> wenn die externe festplatte groß genug ist tut es auch ein simples "cp -a"
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-24
<Ubuntunix> mitten im Backup ein lauter Knall, Computer aus. Stromkabel defekt. Kann mir bitte jemand die letzten Einträge noch einmal posten? 
<Ubuntunix> Heute wäre ich lieber im Bett geblieben :)
<k1l_> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/01/23/%23ubuntu-de.html#t23:00
<kubine> Title: /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/01/23/#ubuntu-de.txt (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> Ubuntunix: ^
<Ubuntunix> Danke
<Laire> Hallo, ich versuche als Neuling gerade samba einzurichten. Ich habe den Benutzer medien einmal als Benutzer angelegt (sudo adduser medien) und dann als samba Benutzer (sudo smbpasswd -a medien) Jetzt wollte ich das Unterverzeichniss /share/Filme freigeben, so dass man vom WinPC auf dieses zugreifen kann, aber nur mit dem Nutzernamen medien und dem Passwort dazu. folgendes habe ich in die 
<Laire> smb.conf eingetragen: http://pastebin.com/bjrbXL6d
<kubine> Title: [filme] path = /home/medien/Filme comment = Filmsammlung valid users = - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Laire> jetzt habe ich probleme darauf zuzugreifen. Kann es sein, dass man mit dem gleichen Benutzernamen immer nur einmal gleichzeitig zugreifen darf?
<Laire> achja und schreiben kann ich auch nciht
<Laire> ok die inhaber rechte fehlten
<peter1> MOrgen
<peter1> Wie kann xrandr Monitore die als "disconnected" markiert sind aktivieren. Da sie NICHT disconnected sind
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Bernulli> Hallo! Ich habe eine ganze Reihe von encfs-Ordnern. Die werden mir alle in der Seitenleiste von Nautilus als "Laufwerke" gelistet. Weiß jemand, ob man die verstecken kann? Ich hab nur Lösungen gefunden, wie man nicht gemountete Laufwerke versteckt
<dios82> Kennt sich hier zufällig jemand mit  gnuplot aus? Ich möchte die stats Funktion nutzen, weiß wie ich z.B. das Maximum ermittle (MYVAR_max_x), aber wie bekomme ich dann die y koordinate zum ermittelten max?
<stevieh> Bernulli: das würde mich wundern, wenn das geht
<Walter88> Ich hab grad seit längerem mal wieder einen Spreadsheet geöffnet und finde jetzt plötzlich in der zweiten Zeile lauter Dropdown-Felder, die ich da nicht angelegt habe
<Walter88> Sowohl in Gnumeric (von dem ich überhaupt nicht weiß, wie das auf meinen Rechner gekommen ist) als auch LibreOffice Calc
<Walter88> jemand ne Ahnung wie das kommt?
<LetoThe2nd> Walter88: also gnumeric kam zum beispiel wenn du lxde installiert hast, oder mit lubuntu angefangen hast
<koegs> ich steh grad ein bisschen auf dem schlauch, wie lautet die korrekte Zeile für /etc/sudoers, wenn mein Nutzer sudo ohne passwort aufrufen darf?
<LetoThe2nd> NOPASSWD
<LetoThe2nd> admin      ALL = NOPASSWD: ALL
<LetoThe2nd> admin halt ersetzen
<koegs> muss ich mich da neu einloggen? in einem neuen terminal greift das nicht
<LetoThe2nd> hm kp
<LetoThe2nd> halt unbedingt visudo verwenden.... aber das weisst ja :P
<koegs> mal schnell testen
<koegs> hm, der fragt immer noch nach dem passwort O.o
<koegs> falsche reihenfolge, danke LetoThe2nd 
<LetoThe2nd> kp, mach 5€ für wiki lesen
<koegs> LetoThe2nd: das hab ich gelesen, nur hat es nicht gegriffen, weil die Reihenfolge nicht passte :P
<LetoThe2nd> aso.
<manuel__> moin
<manuel__> könnt ihr mir sagen wieso, wenn ich eine 2TB platte formatiere in ext4 , 30gb nach der formatierung belegt sind ?
<stevieh> auch, wenn du auf blockbasis zählst?
<manuel__> stevieh:  wie mach ich das denn ?
<stevieh> df benutzten und fdisk -l und dann schauen, wieviel da wirklich fehlt...
<LetoThe2nd> manuel__: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/13547/ext4-how-to-account-for-the-filesystem-space
<kubine> Title: disk usage - ext4: How to account for the filesystem space? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<LetoThe2nd> der hatte 22GB/1.5T, das passt zu deinen 30GB/2T.
<LetoThe2nd> kurzform: geht alles mit rechten dingen zu.
<manuel__> ich versteh nur bahnhof :/ habe gparted zum formatieren benutzt
<LetoThe2nd> manuel__: die superkurzerklärung: reserviert für verwaltungsdaten
<manuel__> LetoThe2nd:  also gehört sich das so ? 3
<manuel__> 30 gb dachte ich mir, sind schon sehr viel
<LetoThe2nd> naja absolut betrachtet vielleicht schon, relativ betrachtet nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> etwa 1.5% überschlagen, das klingt nicht abwegig
<LetoThe2nd> manuel__: hintergrund: es könnte ja sein dass du in einem anfall grenzenloser weisheit eine unmenge sehr kleiner dateien, sagen wir mal 1k auf das FS packen willst.
<manuel__> kann man das ändern
<manuel__> mit gparted, weil so weise werde ich ne unendlich 1k daten drauf zu packen
<stevieh> tu das nicht
<stevieh> mit tunefs kannst du alles ändern
<manuel__> hmm kay
<stevieh> aber du klingst nicht so, als ob du das tun solltest
<manuel__> 30gb, mit windows und ntfs wäre das nicht passiert :P
<stevieh> genau
<stevieh> scheiss ubuntu
<LetoThe2nd> manuel__: ntfs brauch genauso viel verwaltungsdaten, es sagts dir nur nicht schon vorher.
<LetoThe2nd> die dateisysteme können allee nicht hexen, manche sind nur ehrlicher als andere.
<manuel__> okay thx für die infos
<manuel__> stevieh:  ;)
<LetoThe2nd> kannst ja mal über NTFS ADS lesen, wenn du spass haben willst
<LetoThe2nd> oder sparse files.
<SpeeFak> moin
<SpeeFak> ich habe beim einstellen der typo3 installationenn irgentwo mal eine phpconfig option zur max uploadgröße einer datei gefunden, bei wordpress geht das heruafsetzen der uploadgröße über die htaccess - würde schon lieber über die phph option machen wie es in typo3 der fall war
<SpeeFak> weis jmd wie das geht bzw wo ich das ändern muss oder hat das mit php in dem sinne nix zu tun und läuft rein über das CMS in dem fall wordpress
<SpeeFak> habs : /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini ändern
<SpeeFak> wusste gar nicht das es *.ini bei linux gibt, dachte bisher das is ne windows seuche *gg
<LetoThe2nd> dann weisst jetzt wo die php leute herkommen :)
<LetoThe2nd> (wobei ein ini file nix schlechtes ist, unter linux heissts halt meistens nur gar nicht so)
<smile> Hallo :)
<smile> Ich habe eine Frage :)
<smile> Wie übersetze ich "Keywords are case sensitive" ? :)
<Bernulli> smile: http://www.linguee.de/deutsch-englisch/search?source=auto&query=Keywords+are+case+sensitive
<kubine> Title: keywords are case sensitive - Deutsch-Übersetzung Linguee Wörterbuch (at www.linguee.de)
<Bernulli> smile: Ich würde sowas sagen wie "Groß- und Kleinschreibung muss beachtet werden
<smile> Groß-/Kleinschreibung is relevant ? :)
<smile> * ist
<Bernulli> ja, das klingt doch gut
<smile> Danke :) es ist ein Ankreuzfeld :)
<stevieh> keywords sind "schlüsselwörter"
<smile> Danke :) Und Developers = Entwicklern? :)
<stevieh> ja
<smile> Stichworte ist nicht gut, stevieh ? :)
<stevieh> ?
<smile> was ist besser: Stichworte oder Schlüsselwörter? :)
<koegs> ##deutsch ?
<stevieh> ah, jetzt gehn wir mal besser nach offtopic.
<smile> :D
<SpeeFak> LetoThe2nd, 12:13:06 => hauptsache php ist nicht unsicher wie dessen programier "quelle" *fg
<SpeeFak> smile, wie wärs mit strichworten damit auch die waldorfschüler mithalten können *fg
<smile> Hmm, SpeeFak ? :p
<SpeeFak> war fies ich weis - aber humor ist wenn an trotzdem lacht und alles nicht so ernst nimmer ;)
<Rochvellon> !users
<thingamabob> was kann das?
<thingamabob> !users
<thingamabob> nix
<TheInfinity> !bot
<kubine> TheInfinity: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<Hans-Martin> Hallöchen, ich habe ein Problem mit dem NOPASSWD: Flag in /etc/sudoers. Es funktionietr irgendwie nicht, sudo fragt trotzdem immer nach dem Password. Ubuntu  12.04 (LTS).
<Hans-Martin> Irgendeine Idee? Ich habe jetzt schon eine Stunde gesucht und nichts rausgefunden.
<koegs> Hans-Martin: pack die Zeile mal ans ende der datei
<koegs> alternativ bitte mal in einen nopaste-service
<koegs> !paste > Hans-Martin 
<kubine> Hans-Martin: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<jokrebel_> Hans-Martin: Was genau willst Du denn (und warum) erreichen? Weil ohne Passwort root-Rechte ist jetzt nicht grade das wahre.
<Hans-Martin> Danke, das mit dem Ende der Datei war der goldene Tipp. Ich hatte nicht gesehen, dass eine spätere Regel ebenfalls matcht und damit das NOPASSWD: zunichte macht (blush)
<Hans-Martin> ich will ein tcpdump aus einem Programm heraus ausführen können (der sudoers-Eintrag erlaubt nur genau das, was das Programm können sollen darf)
<koegs> Hans-Martin: macht nix, ist mir heute mittag auch passiert :)
<Black79> hi alle, ich habe den odroid u3 und möchte ubuntu 12.04 aufspielen, da aber xubuntu 13.10 vorinstalliert war und ich in manchen dingen probleme habe, möchte ich downgraden wie mache ich das? Kann mir jemand helfen ?
<jokrebel_> Black79: 12.04.4LTS runterladen und neu installieren. Downgrade geht nicht.
<jokrebel_> Black79: Oder auf  den Release vom nächsten LTS warten (April) und dann dorthin upgraden.
<Black79> jokrebel_, kann ich nicht einfach in der source list die 12.04 LTS einpflanzen und dann downgraden ? (oder so ähnlich)
<TheInfinity> Black79: nein, das wird definitiv daneben gehen.
<dasjoe> Wir sind immer noch bei 12.04.3 als stable ;) http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ - Release von 12.04.4 ist am 06.02. geplant: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS (Precise Pangolin) (at releases.ubuntu.com)
<dasjoe> Downgraden wird nichts, nein
<TheInfinity> dasjoe: lustigerweise wurde 12.04.4 schon in die quellen reingeworfen. nur die neuen ISOs sind eben wohl noch nicht fertig.
<Black79> TheInfinity, dasjoe kann ich denn garnichts machen ? Was geht denn daran nicht was würde denn passieren ?
<TheInfinity> Black79: du musst ubuntu neu installieren.
<TheInfinity> Black79: was funktioniert bei 13.10 denn nicht?
<TheInfinity> Black79: und vermutlich würde es dir das system komplett zerlegen. downgrades gehen eben nun mal nicht.
<Black79> TheInfinity, wenn gnome installieren will und in den fallback-modus will bekomme ich nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm, und fehlermeldung irgend was mit "MIR"
<TheInfinity> Black79: gnome kannst du auf der kiste aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach eh vergessen, dafür ist sie schlich zu langsam.
<TheInfinity> Black79: und du solltest dir mal genauer anschauen was da schiefgeht. das xorg log und das xsession log hilft weiter. ersters liegt in /var/log, das zweite in deinem homedir.
<TheInfinity> Black79: ich vermute aber dass du egal was du machst gnome nicht benutzbar zum laufen bekommen wirst.
<Black79> TheInfinity, das ist ein 1,7 gz quadcore normalerweise muss das doch gehen oder bin ich blöd ? O.o
<TheInfinity> Black79: das ist eine ARM CPU. das kannst du nicht mit x86 vergleichen.
<Black79> TheInfinity, also ist das teil schrott oder wie ?
<TheInfinity> Black79: es ist kein normaler computer. ich setze sowas als home server ein.
<TheInfinity> Black79: man kann daraus mediacenter machen. oder sachen mit fernsteuern. oder … etc.
<TheInfinity> Black79: es ist aber definitiv kein desktopcomputer.
<Black79> TheInfinity, schade :(
<Black79> TheInfinity,  aber kann das sein das da MIR probleme macht ?
<TheInfinity> Black79: wie gesagt, schau ins log. da stehen präzise fehlermeldungen.
<TheInfinity> Black79: ohne ins log zu schauen kann man die problemquelle auch erpendeln, das ist ähnlich effektiv ;9
<Black79> okay ich wurschdel mich durch, danke trotzdem :))
<koegs> da sollte man allgemein über eine sparsamere Oberfläche nachdenken :)
<Black79> koegs, ja das ist richtig aber ich benutze schon seit Jahren gnome und wollte auch dabei bleiben.
<TheInfinity> Black79: dann nimm n anderen rechner. mit der 60 dollar kiste wirste nicht glücklich als desktop, versprochen. ;) wenn du hardware zeugs bequatschen magst: #ubuntu-de-offtopic .
<Black79> TheInfinity, sorry das ich euch zuquatsch, ich werde mich einfinden . Danke nochmals an alle. Bin dann mal weg. Schönen Tag auch noch
<peter1> Abend
<jokrebel_> peter1: Namd
<peter1> TAch jokrebel_ 
<peter1> Kennt sich wer von euch mit Xrandr und arandr aus. Bekomme es nicht korrekt hin
<peter1> zu konfigurieren
<sdx23> peter1: etwas konkreter bitte. Was hast du getan, was ist passiert, und was wolltest du passieren lassen?
<peter1> will von xinerama weg auf randr
<peter1> Habe 4 Monitore
<peter1> habe die xorg.conf gelöscht
<peter1> habe mom das Prob das xrandr -q mir sagt das 2 monitore disconnected sind
<peter1> habe also momentan ohne xineramea statt 4 nur 2 Monitore
<peter1> brauche aber alle 4.
<peter1> Bekomme es in randr aber nicht eingestellt das er alle 4 Monitore erkennt
<peter1> GRAKA: NVIDIA GF104 [GeForce GTX 460]
<peter1> 2 X
<peter1> xrandr -q Ausgabe: http://www.pasteall.org/49021
<kubine> Title: PasteAll.org (at www.pasteall.org)
<peter1> kennt jemand das Problem oder kann mir helfen es zu beheben ?
<sdx23> imho wird das so nicht gehen, weil der Xserver nur eine der beiden Grafikkarten nutzt. Andererseits habe ich auch noch nie mehr als eine benutzt, kann also auch nur googeln.
 * jokrebel_ fragt sich da, warum man eigentlich 4 Monitore an einem Rechner braucht </OT>
<peter1> ja aber warum klappt es auf anhieb  mit aktiviertem xinerama
<peter1> 1M = Geany / 2M = localhost / 3M = Filezilla / 4M = Online  oder aber komplette Fotobearbeitung über 4 Monitore
<peter1> Mag es halt groß und nicht immer dieses rumklciken zwischen den Fenstern
<peter1> will halt einstellen was mien hauptmonitor ist, nur das ist ja nur mit randr möglich
<peter1> sdx23, googlen hatte leider keine hilfreichen ergebnisse oder ich such falsch, deswegen frag ich hier
<jokrebel_> peter1: Dann wirst Du Dich aber gedulden müssen, bis hier jemand mit "mehr als 2 Monitore"-Erfahrung mitliest. Es kann schon mal etwas dauern bis der "richtige" zum lesen kommt.
<peter1> ist bekannt
<peter1> wieso nutzt Ihr alle so wenige Monitore
<peter1> :-)
 * jokrebel_ nutzt schon mehrere Monitore ;-) Aber jeder an seinem eigenen Rechner <g>
<peter1> jokrebel_, wieviel rechner hast du  ?
<jokrebel_> hier in dem Zimmer bis zu 5 gleichzeitg - daber das wär wirklich eher was für #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<robert1> hallo, ich nutze 12.04 und möchte ubuntu touch nach dieser anleitung http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/install installieren, leider kam diese fehlermeldung http://paste.ubuntu.com/6809678/ , kann jemand helfen
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu on phones | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<robert1> click ist anscheinend nicht installierbar
<robert1> phablet-tools : Hängt ab von: click ist aber nicht installierbar, kennt jemand eine lösung?
<koegs> robert1: wieviele ppas installiert?
<robert1> koegs, http://abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom2014vgui3.png
<robert1> koegs, ich würd sagen, drei?
<koegs> ich würde die anderen evtl. mal deaktivieren und schauen obs dann klappt
<dasjoe> robert1, einmal Fragen sollte reichen. click ist tatsächlich nicht in den Repositories von Precise verfügbar, aber es würde zB über das Ubuntu SDK Release PPA reinkommen. Für mich klingt das nach einem Bug in ppa:phablet-team/tools
<robert1> dasjoe, danke für den hinweis, d.h. ich muss zusätzlich das Ubuntu SDK Release PPA aktivieren?
<robert1> dasjoe, weil ich daher click bekomme?
<dasjoe> robert1, ohne dir das zu empfehlen wäre das eine mögliche Lösung, ja. Dann hast du ein weiteres PPA aktiv, aus dem Updates gezogen werden.
<robert1> dasjoe, gibt es noch eine andere möglichkeit, ubuntu phone auf einem nexus4 zu installieren ohne 2 zusätzliche ppas aktivieren zu müssen?
<robert1> dasjoe, unter 12.04 :-)
<dasjoe> robert1, ich würde das mal ganz ohne Computer probieren: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tassadar.multirommgr
<dasjoe> Das kann wohl direkt Ubuntu Touch installieren, für meine Geräte gibt's aber noch kein UT ;)
<robert1> dasjoe, hört sich interessant an, danke schonmal dafür
<dasjoe> robert1, on-topic: ich würde an deiner Stelle jetzt #ubuntu-touch joinen und dort berichten dass die Installation von phablet-tools unter Precise fehlschlägt
<robert1> dasjoe, weisst du ob #ubuntu-touch deutschsprachig ist?
 * Rochvellon würd mal darauf tippen, dass er englischsprachig ist
<dasjoe> robert1, der Channel ist englischsprachig, ich bin mir aber sicher dass du klar kommst :)
<robert1> dasjoe, nee tut mir leid, du täuschst dich, das traue ich mir nicht zu
<jokrebel_> für touch gibt es doch einen eigenen Kanal, oder?
<robert1> jokrebel_, ist der eigene kanal für touch deutschsprachig?
<jokrebel_> robert1: Nein, aber die warscheinlichkeit dort passende Hilfe zu erlangen ist um ein vielfaches höher; a) weil dort die Leute sind, die sich mit Touch befassen und b) nochmal mehr als 100 _mehr_ Anwesende als hier.
<robert1> ich will android loswerden, deshalb ist der MultiROM Manager für mich nicht zielführend, deshalb werde ich es mit den zwei ppas versuchen, trotzdem danke für die hilfe
<dasjoe> robert1, das mit den zwei PPAs ist dann der "richtige" Weg, ja
<smile> bye :)
<robert1_> es hat geklappt, ich schreibe gerade mit dem nexus4 unter ubuntu-phone
<Ubuntunix> nabend
<jokrebel_> Ubuntunix: Tach
<Ubuntunix> Moin jokrebel_ Daten sind sind nu alle gesichert und nun möchte ich es mit eurer Hilfe versuchen, mein verbogenes System zu retten, bevor ich es doch neu installiere.
<jokrebel_> Ubuntunix: Na dann erzähl mal was da "krumm" liegt. Ich weis von nichts, beziehungsweise kann mich nicht mehr erinnern.
<Ubuntunix> Ich habe mir die Grafik total verbogen nach dem Einbau einer Nvidia GK. Zwei Tage funzte es auch gut. Nach dem wechsel auf einen anderen Treiber und anschließendem Update funktioniert meine Unity nicht mehr richtig
<Ubuntunix> @jokrebel_ :War heute Nacht zwecks Datenrettung schon hier ;)
<Ubuntunix> ich Kann in der Unity nur noch mit dem Scrollrad der Maus durch die Icons wandern
<Ubuntunix> Der Gummieffekt funktioniert nicht mehr und durch meine diversen Fummeleien wurde die Grafik allgemein nur noch schlechter. Die Anleitungen im Netz haben mir somit leider mehr geschadet als geholfen
<Ubuntunix> Ich habe mir zwar wieder die alte GK eingebaut, nur hat dies leider auch nichts gebracht
<Ubuntunix> Habe ich mit dem Anliegen überhaupt den richtigen Kanal erwischt?
<Ubuntunix> oder müsste ich damit in den  #ubuntuusers ?
<_moep_> Ubuntunix: geht beides, aber es ist freitag abend da ist nicht jeder da
<Ubuntunix> Danke, erfahrungsgemäß sind die Leute ja eh meist in beiden Räumen sofern sich diesbezüglich nix geändert haben sollte
<jokrebel_> Ubuntunix: Du bist hier schon richtig für Probleme mit Ubuntuinstallationen. #ubuntuusers ist eher für Fragen usw. zum Wiki
<jokrebel_> Ubuntunix: Würd ich so nicht unterschreiben ;-)
<Ubuntunix> Aha, ok. Ist auch zum Glück schon eine kleine Ewigkeit her, das ich ein Problem mit dem System hatte :D
<Ubuntunix> Ohne den blöden drang nach zwei Monitoren und dem entsprechenden GK wechsel... :(
<jokrebel_> Gute Nacht und viel Erfolg
<Ubuntunix> Danke, Dito
<Ubuntunix> Neustart
<goldmann> morgen morgen 
<Ubuntunix> der Treiber scheint richtig zu sein: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417577/  was kann es sonst noch für Uhrsachen haben?
<kubine> Title: Grafiktreiber › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<feodoran> hi, mein xubuntu fragt nicht nach dem kennwort, nach dem wiedererwachen aus dem standby, obwohl es laut energieverwaltung aktiviert ist. woran könnte das liegen?
<koell> hallo nutzt jemand mediathekview? bzw gibt es davon eine cli version? würde mir gerne sendungen automatisiert herunterladen. danke für die hilfe
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-25
<Laire> Hallo, ich versuche gerade proftpd nach der anleitung im Wiki zu installieren, bekomme aber folgenden Fehler in der Log wenn ich versuche mich zu verbinden: error: unable to open passwd file '/etc/proftpd/ftpd.passwd': Permission denied
<Laire> und wenn ich die rechte auf 644 ändere sagt er mir mod_auth_file/1.0: unable to use world-readable AuthUserFile '/etc/proftpd/ftpd.passwd': Operation not permitted
<bekks> Wie waren die Berechtigungen vorher?
<Laire> 440
<bekks> Welche BErechtigungen hat /etc/proftpd/?
<bekks> Und welchem Wikiartikel folgst du?
<Laire> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root    4096 Jan 25 01:37 proftpd
<Laire> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ProFTPD
<kubine> Title: ProFTPD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Und /etc/proftpd/ftpd.passwd gehört root:root?
 * bekks weiss wieder ganz genau warum er zeit einem Jahrzehnt vsftpd verwendet.
<Laire> -r--r----- 1 root root      72 Jan 25 01:37 ftpd.passwd
<bekks> seid sogar.
<Laire> kann auch den installieren, bin da nicht festgelegt
<bekks> vsftpd unterstützt ebenfalls virtual users, mysql als backend, etc.
<Laire> hauptsache ne laufender ftp, mit dem ich mich auf /home/www (neues Verzeichnis für Apache) einloggen kann
<bekks> Und die config ist deutlich einfacher.
<Laire> alles andere brauch ich nicht
<Laire> ok, dann installiere ich den mal kurz
<bekks> Lies dir vorher die Doku zu vsftpd durch, wie man mysql als Backend für virtual users einrichtet.
<Laire> hmmm gibt es nicht einen einfachen ftp, wo man einfach nur in eine config schreibt, wenn sich jeamnd mit diesen daten einloggt, darf er auf das Verzeichniss zugreifen?
<bekks> vsftpd, user chroot.
<bekks> Dazu braucht man keine virtual user
<Laire> also das verzeichniss worauf zugegriffen werden soll hat momentan folgende rechte: drwxr-xr-x 2 root   www-data  4096 Jan 24 20:18 www
<Laire> drwxr-xr-x 2 root   www-data  4096 Jan 24 20:18 www
<Laire> habe das www verzeichniss des apache verschoben, das funktioniert auch über http jetzt will ich halt nur noch ftp zugriff haben
<Laire> so ist installiert
<Laire> also mit meinem admin account kann ich mich schonmal anmelden, aber bin natürlich im falschen verzeichniss
<Laire> das hauptverzeichniss ...
<Laire> wie ist das eigentlich, wenn ich mich jetzt mit meinem admin account darüber einlogge, und dateien in das verzeichniss kopiere, dann ist der admin doch der inhaber oder? kann es da nicht probleme geben wenn später ein php script dateien ändern oder speichern soll?
<PariBac> Hallo Leute! Ich habe ein kleines Problem unter Ubuntu. Und zwar habe ich mir einen BluRay Film gekauft. Nun möchte ich diesen gern abspielen, (nur abspielen,. nicht kopieren etc. pp.). Ich habe mich auch schon im Internet informiert a la xlbdplayer, vlc player etc, jedoch funktioniert das bei mir irgendwie nicht ... :( Mit XBMC hab ich es zum Laufen gebracht, aber da stockt der film so 
<PariBac> sehr, dass es kein schönes Schauen ist. Gibt es vielleicht noch eine andere möglichkeit oder einen Trick? ^^
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Blu-Ray_wiedergeben <= PariBac, hast du das schon durchgearbeitet?
<kubine> Title: Blu-Ray wiedergeben › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PariBac> jap den artikel hab ich schon durchgearbeitet :)
<PBeck> PariBac: und was für eine ausgabe bringt vlc beim starten?
<PariBac> problem ist das vlc keine bibliothek/codec zu aacs  findet
<ppq> hast du eine keydb?
<PariBac> ja die hab ich auch
<PBeck> http://vlc-bluray.whoknowsmy.name/
<kubine> Title: VLC Blu-Ray (at vlc-bluray.whoknowsmy.name)
<PBeck> hast auch die aacs library?
<PariBac> alles installiert ... mit makemkv kann ich den film auf festplatte ziehen aber das wollt ich eben nicht ^^
<PBeck> PariBac: wo hat die library hininstalliert?
<PBeck> PariBac: und paste mal ein uname -a
<ppq> PariBac: mit makemkv den film als mkv auf die platte zu speichern ist der komfortabelste weg. wenn du dich dabei unwohl fühlst, kannst du die datei ja hinterher löschen. dein recht auf privatkopie erlaubt das übrigens
<ppq> ich mache das mit allen blu-rays, allein schon um die disks zu schützen auf lange sicht.
<PariBac> wegen rechtswegen mach ich mir keine sorgen ... nur dauert das immer so lang ... da hat man den halben film ja eig schon gesehen und die aacs lib hab ich aus dem software center bzw das terminal installiert keine ahnung wo der das hininstalliert hat bzw die keydb ist bei .conf/aacs/ und die anderen
<PariBac> ach so die libaccs.so.0 ist in /usr/lib
<ppq> das ist kein schöner weg
<ppq> installier lieber libaacs über die paketverwaltung
<ppq> dann kommt sich das nicht in die quere
<ppq> manuell was in /usr/lib machen ist selten eine gute idee
<PariBac> bzw in /usr/lib/l386-linux-gnu
<PariBac> ja bin auch erst neu auf dem gebiet linux ^^
<PariBac> gibts vielleicht eine Möglichkeit das mit wine und einem Windows Programm zu realisieren?
<bekks> Wieso nicht einfach libaacs installieren?
<PariBac> libaacs-dev 0.6.0-2 ist ja installiert
<PariBac> vlc bringt mir leider nur immer diese meldung
<PariBac> Blu-Ray-Fehler:
<PariBac> Diese Blu-Ray-Disc benötigt eine Bibliothek zum Dekodieren von AACS. Auf diesem System ist keine vorhanden.
<bekks> Dann installier sie.
<k1l> aus den quellen, z.b.
<bekks> Wie vor 20 Minuten vorgeschlagen.
<k1l> bei ubuntu installiert man soviel wo geht aus den offiziellen ubuntu quellen. und lädt nicht wie unter windows von irgend welchen seiten irgendwas runter
<ppq> PariBac: das paket heißt libaacs0
<PariBac> und woran kann es liegen das der vlc player zwar die bibliotheke hat die bluray kurz "anliest" aber dann doch nix macht?
<PBeck> PariBac: Um verschlüsselte Blu-rays abzuspielen, ist ein Update der Bibliothek libaacs und eine weitere Datei notwendig (siehe Links). Aufgrund rechtlicher Unsicherheiten ist es nicht in den offiziellen Paketquellen enthalten.
<PBeck> http://akaul.de/vlc-bluray-wiedergabe-unter-linux-und-windows/
<kubine> Title: VLC BluRay Wiedergabe unter Linux und Windows › akaul.de (at akaul.de)
<ppq> PBeck: es funktioniert mit dem libaacs0 aus den quellen und einer KEYDB.CFG mit vlc
<PBeck> ppq: dann ist im wiki was anderes beschrieben
<PBeck> ppq: btw aus welchen quellen - welche version?
<PBeck> ppq: wikiartikel hat noch keinen geprüft aufkleber - kann auch älter sein.
<ppq> PBeck: hatte es mit 12.04 getestet zuletzt
<PBeck> ppq: gut, älter wird das system von PariBac hoffentlich nicht sein.
<Evolykane> Ich benutze den Geany Editor, will für eine Sprache die Geany nativ nicht unterstützt eine eigene Farbliche Sysntax herrvorhebung machen, weis jemand wie das geht?
<koegs> Evolykane: kurze google suche gibt das als ausgangspunkt http://www.geany.org/manual/dev/index.html#custom-filetypes
<kubine> Title: Geany (at www.geany.org)
<Evolykane> koegs: Ich hab custom highlighting geany eingegeben, Ich = sehr schlecht im Umgang mit Google
<koegs> macht nix, hatte auch verschiedene sachen ausprobiert :)
<Laire> hallo, ich versuche gerade vsftpd so einzurichten, dass ich zugriff auf das www Verzeichniss vom Apache bekomme.
<Laire> Zur Zeit bin ich soweit, das ich mit dem admin Account einloggen kann und auf alle ebenden bekomme, aber halt nicht überall schreibrechte habe
<Laire> ich hätte jetzt gerne einen ftp login mit dem man nur auf den www Ornder zugreifen kann, dort aber volle rechte hat
<sdx23> login als www-data und dem Benutzer /var/www als Home geben. Dann noch chroot-to-home in der ftpd Konfiguration verwenden.
<Laire> ok, dann muss ich aber auch ein passwort für www-data vergeben oder?
<sdx23> Ja.
<Laire> hm er hat ein passwort scheinbar
<Laire> gibt es da ein Standard Passwort?
<koegs> nein
<Laire> aber egal muss es ja eh ändern
<Laire> ?
<koegs> das war eine antwort auf deine frage
<Laire> achso ;-) weile er fragt mich danach wenn ich mich als www-data einloggen will, war aber in der disto schon vorinstalliert
<Laire> ok jetzt bekomme ich den Fehler: "500 OOPS: priv_sock_get_cmd" , das Workaround mit seccomp_sandbox=NO in der config funktioniert nicht
<bekks> Laire: Ohne deine config gesehen zu haben, kann man dazu nichts sagen.
<Laire> mom
<Laire> jetzt geht es, vergessen das home von www-data ordentlich zu ändern
<Laire> hm melde mich jetzt mit www-data an, habe aber keine schreibrechte
<Laire> das sind die rechte des verzeichniss: drwxr-xr-x 2 root   www-data  4096 Jan 24 20:18 www
<bekks> Wie denn auch? Die Gruppe hat nur Leserechte.
<Laire> sehe ich gerade
<Laire> jetzt habe ich den benutzer geändert und die schreibrechte für die gruppe gesetzt, jetzt bekomme ich wieder 500 OOPS: priv_sock_get_cmd ... hier die config: http://pastebin.com/sqR9ffUy
<kubine> Title: # Example config file /etc/vsftpd.conf # # The default compiled in settings ar - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Laire> Verzeichnissrechte: drwxrwxr-x 2 www-data www-data  4096 Jan 24 20:18 www
<xubuntu677> moinsen
<jokrebel> ganze 2 Minuten…
<bekks> War ja keine Anfrage - da kann man auch nach zwei Minuten wieder gehen :)
<jokrebel> bekks: Oder er fragte gar nicht erst, weil er glaubte dass eh niemand zuhört ;-)
<philippopo> guten abend ist hier jemand der zeit hat mir zu erklären wie ich aus einem quellcode einen treiber kompiliere ?
<jokrebel> !kompilieren > philippopo
<kubine> philippopo: Informationen zu kompilieren finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/kompilieren
<philippopo> !kompilieren
<kubine> philippopo: Informationen zu kompilieren finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/kompilieren
<jokrebel> sagte ich bereits ;-)
<philippopo> ich kenne die seite bereits leider war sie für mich wenig hilfreich
<sdx23> Dann solltest du jetzt anfangen, eine konkrete und präzise Frage zu stellen ;)
<philippopo> ja vielen Dank für den Hinweis. ich bin gerade dabei Sie zu formuloieren 
<philippopo> also ich habe den quelltext in das verzeichniss philipp/home/downloads/fx5 gespeichert
<philippopo> anschließend habe ich in der konsole das verzeichniss geöffnte
<Gurkenhals> moin moin
<philippopo> cd /home/philipp/downloads/fx5
<philippopo> ./configure passiert nichts 
<bekks> philippopo: Fangen wir mal ganz vorne an: Wlches Ubuntu hast du, und was "funktioniert" nicht, aus dem du schliesst, dass du einen Treiber kompilieren musst?
<Gurkenhals> ich verwende ubuntu gnome und würde gerne die funktion von "alt + tab" etwas verändern. aktuell kann ich damit zwischen programmen wechseln, aber wenn ich mehrere fenster eines programmes geöffnet habe, dann erwische ich immer nur das aktuell offene fenster dieses programms. ich muss aber oft innerhalb zweier fenster eines programmes wechseln (z.b. zwei fenster libreoffice writer). kann man das umstellen??
<bekks> Gurkenhals: Nein.
<philippopo> ich benutze ubuntu 13.10 und ich möchte ein DMX Interface Installieren um über die software qlc+ LED Scheinwefer anzusteuern
<philippopo> die treiber für das Interface liegen auf https://github.com/fx5/usbdmx
<kubine> Title: fx5/usbdmx · GitHub (at github.com)
<philippopo> dort habe ich mir dann die datei usbdmx.c runtergeladen 
<bekks> Die reicht nicht.
<bekks> Du musst schon alle Dateien herunterladen.
<Gurkenhals> bekks: gibt es dann vielleicht sowas wie "alt + tab" um nur zwischen den fenstern eines programms zu wechseln?
<philippopo> aha aber welche dateien brauche ich denn weil das sind ja teilweise auch mac und win dateien wie es aussieht
<bekks> Gurkenhals: Nein, nicht dass ich wüsste.
<bekks> philippopo: "Alle".
<philippopo> okasy
<Gurkenhals> bekks: danke
<philippopo> danke schonmal für den tip mit den dateien
<philippopo> ich habe jetzt alle dateien in einen ordner geschmissen und er sagt 
<philippopo> Makefile:6: *** Fehlendes Begrenzungszeichen.  Schluss.
<bekks> Wie hast du sie heruntergeladen?
<philippopo> rechtsklick ziel speichern unter
<bekks> Dann darfst du dich an den Autor der Dateien wenden :)
<philippopo> hehe das klingt ja schonmal super
<philippopo> ich versuche es aber nochmal die windows und max dateien muss ich doch nicht herunter laden oder ?
<bekks> Die Dateien stammen von ihm - wer sonst sollte Dir helfen können?
<bekks> philippopo: "Alle" bedeutet _alle_ Dateien.
<philippopo> :)
<sdx23> das ist ein git Repository. Man verwendet git um an die Sourcen zu kommen.
<sdx23> !git > philippopo 
<kubine> philippopo: Informationen zu Git finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Git
<philippopo> sdx23 vielen dank für den hinweis ich werde mir das mal eben durchlesen 
<_moep_> wie schreibt man den parameter -af volume=30:1 in die mplayer config?
<ppq> _moep_: af=volume=30:1
<ppq> iirc
<ppq> sowas komisches in der art.. mit vielen =
<_moep_> mal testen mom
<philippopo> also ich habe jetzt versucht git über die konsole zu bekommen und er sagt mir folgendes: 
<philippopo> E: Konnte Sperre /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11: Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar) E: Sperren des Administrationsverzeichnisses (/var/lib/dpkg/) nicht möglich, wird es von einem anderen Prozess verwendet?
<bekks> sudo ...
<_moep_> ppq: thx
<PBeck> philippopo: ist der update prozess noch am laufen?
<philippopo> ich hatte git bei synaptic eingegeben und war von de rzahl der ergebnisse erschlagen versuche es jetzt nochmal ohne synaptic im hintergrund
<philippopo> jo jetzt läuft es
<k1l> philippopo: man kann die paketverwaltung immer nur einmal aufrufen und nich mit synaptic und apt-get und softwarecenter gleichzeitig
<philippopo> bin leider ex windoof user und habe nulll erfahrungen mit dem os
<bekks> Das ist unter Windows genauso. :P
<philippopo> ok trotzdem fällt mir das umdenken noch etwa schwer
<philippopo> also ich habe nun git also gebe ich in die konsole folgendne befehl ein richtig ? 
<philippopo> git clone git://github.com/fx5/usbdmx
<sdx23> exakt. Und weil es kein configure gibt, kannst du in dem Verzeichnis dann direkt make ausführen.
<philippopo> in welchem verzeichniss befindet sich der quellcode denn jetzt ?
<bekks> philippopo: ls -lha
<sdx23> das hat dir git beim clonen gesagt, wohin es clont.
<philippopo> also gebe ich dann einfach ein cd /usbdmx 0
<bekks> nein.
<bekks> Was hat git Dir gesagt, wohin es clonen wird?
<philippopo> root@philipp-ThinkPad-R60-R60i:~# git clone git://github.com/fx5/usbdmx Klone nach 'usbdmx'...
<bekks> Wieso machst du das als root?!
<bekks> Und da steht 'usbdmx' und nicht '/usbdmx' - und du befindest Dich aktuell in ~ 
<bekks> philippopo: Ich rate Dir dringend das nicht als root zu tun.
<philippopo> ok
<philippopo> ich dachte system eingriffe könnte man nur als root ausführen 
<bekks> Etwas herunterladen und kompilieren ist kein "Eingriff".
<bekks> Und das macht man nur dann als root, wenn man weiss warum :)
<philippopo> okay 
<philippopo> also lösche ich den kram jetzt richtig ?
<bekks> Richtig. Und dann machst du das bitte als User.
<philippopo> rm rf usbdmx ?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Wenn, dann: rm -rf ~/usbdmx/
<philippopo> ok scheint funktioniert zu haben 
<bekks> ls -lha ~
<philippopo> ich gebe jetzt mal lsusb ein um zu gucken ob das interface richtig erkannt ist
<bekks> Wieso sollte es?
<philippopo> ...
<bekks> Du hast bisher nichts kompiliert - sondern nur per git ein repo ausgechecked.
<philippopo> achso 
<bekks> Und dann möglicherweise noch "make" eingegeben - was allerdings nur etwas kompiliert, aber nichts "lädt", "erkennt" oder sonstwas.
<philippopo> genau make habe ich bereits eingegeben und er hat nicht gemeckert
<bekks> Make hat Dir aber gesagt was es tut.
<philippopo> das hat es ich kann es allerdings nicht so richtig deuten 
<philippopo> es gab zumindest keine fehlermeldung 
<bekks> Dann schieb die gesamte Ausgabe in einen Pastebin.
<bekks> !pastebin > philippopo 
<kubine> philippopo: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<philippopo> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417582/
<kubine> Title: USB Interface › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> philippopo: Und wie kommst du auf die Idee dass das ein "Treiber" ist? 
<philippopo> das steht so auf der seite des projekts
<bekks> Es werden einfach nur zwei Beispielprogramme kompiliert, in deren Quellcode sicher beschrieben ist, wie man die entsprechende Hardware benutzt.
<bekks> Wenn das da so steht, dann wende Dich doch bitte an das Projekt, dass die Software zur Verfügung stellt :)
<philippopo> das habe ich bereits aber da hat noch keiner geantwortet 
<philippopo> http://www.fx5.de/
<kubine> Title: FX5 USB DMX Interface (at www.fx5.de)
<bekks> Dann musst du Geduld haben. Viel Geduld.
<philippopo> und da steht treibe rfür linux auf github...
<philippopo> bekks wie kommst du denn jetzt darauf das es kein treiber ist ?
<bekks> Die Ausgabe von "make" speicht doch ganz klar von zwei Beispielprogrammen, oder?
<bekks> *spricht
<philippopo> also das erkenne ich leider nicht auf anhieb welche sind das ?
<bekks> Das sagt "make" dir am Ende der Ausgabe.
<bekks> Und um zu wissen was genau sie tun, musst du den Quellcode der beiden Dateien lesen und verstehen.
<philippopo> bekks erstmal vielen dank für die zeit die du dir nimmst . 
<philippopo> leider bin ich kein programmierer und kann deswegen mit dem quellcode auch nichts anfangen
<bekks> Das wirst Du allerdings müssen, wenn du die Software verwenden willst.
<philippopo> ok
<philippopo> wie öffne ich denn den quellcode dieser programme ?
<bekks> Mit einem Editor deiner Wahl.
<philippopo> jo schon klar aber mit welchem befehl ?
<bekks> Wie heisst dein Editor deiner Wahl?
<philippopo> gedit
<bekks> Dann lautet der Befehl: gedit dateiname
<bekks> Oder du startest gedit und klickst auf Datei -> Öffnen...
<philippopo> okay
<bekks> Und bei Fragen zum Inhalt der Dateien kann Dir nur der Autor, bzw. die Community seines Projektes helfen.
<philippopo> ok ich bin dir trotzdem schonmal sehr dankbr für die hilfe
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-26
<ErPasstNichtRein> hey all!
<Laire> hm irgendwie habe ich mist gemacht bei der einrichtung von mysql... ich kann mich von extern auf die datenbank verbinden, aber mit den gleichen login daten kann ich mich weder per shell noch mit einem php script verbinden: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'vu'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<Laire> ah ok fehler gefunden
<LupusE> g'morgen
<dreamon_> Moin. Alt und Maustaste bewirkt das man Fenster verschieben kann. Wo kann man das umstellen. Unter Tastenbelgung find ichs nicht. Compiz verwende ich nicht. Bin bei Gnome-Classic
<LupusE> in/apps/metacity/general/mouse_button_modifier
<LupusE> plus [space]
<dreamon_> LupusE, Wie hieß das programm doch gleich noch zum gconf irgendwas.. fällt gerade nicht ein
<LupusE> keine ahnung, nutze ich nicht.
<LupusE> ich wuerde das gconftool nutzen.
<LupusE> und bei config dateien, die mir vorgeworfen werden, danach zunaechst googleln, wenn das format ncith aus der datei hervorgeht.
<dreamon_> LupusE, Würde anstelle von <Alt> auf diese Windows Taste umstellen. Weißt du ob die <Super> heißt?
<dreamon_> Haha.. funktioniert. LupusE -> Danke!!
<MrTurkeltonn> moin zusammen, bekomme vlc 2.1.2 nicht installiert trotz ppa stable-daily installiert er immer nur den ubuntu standard  2.0.8
<MrTurkeltonn> habt ihr ideen?
<sdx23> MrTurkeltonn: apt-cache policy vlc # in einen Pastebin bitte
<MrTurkeltonn> gerne ,o,
<MrTurkeltonn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6819302/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MrTurkeltonn> komisch sieht aus als ob er die ppa nicht erkennt, ein apt-get update funktioniert aber ohne probleme
<sdx23> das ppa ist doch da - nur halt mit der gleichen Priorität gepinnt wie die Version in universe
<sdx23> allerdings ist der Installationskandidat ja aus dem PPA, d.h. es funktioniert alles.
<MrTurkeltonn> mist jetzt sehe ich es auch laut https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/stable-daily gibts den neuen vlc nur für 14.04 habt ihr eine idee wie ich die neuste vlc version ohne selbst kompilieren installieren kann? Hab noch probleme mit der bluray abspielung
<kubine> Title: VLC Daily Build of stable branch : “Videolan” team (at launchpad.net)
<sdx23> du kannst die trusty Version des PPAs verwenden. Die üblichen Warnungen gegen PPAs gelten dann verschärft - i.e. du kannst damit alles mögliche zerschiessen und ein unbenutzbares System bekommen.
<MrTurkeltonn> lieber nicht ;) 
<MrTurkeltonn> Danke für deine Hilfe sdx
<rincewind> uten Tag, ich habe hier ein Acer Aspire v5-573g mit Xubuntu 13.10. Die Tastatur ist hintergundbeleuchtet, das funktioniert auch wunderbar. Aber: wenn ich das Netzteil einstöpsele wird immer automatisch die Tastaturbeleuchtung angeschaltet (auch wenn ich es bei eingestöpseltem Netzteil aus den Standby wecke). Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wo ich das umstellen kann?
<rincewind> Im Batteriebetrieb passiert das nicht, deswegen denke ich mal dass da nur irgendwo ein Script angepasst werden muss?
<stevieh> unter windows passiert das nicht?
<rincewind> keine Ahnung, da war noch nie Windows drauf ;)
<rincewind> meinst du das ist Hardwaregesteuert?
<stevieh> naja, irgendwie würde es mich wundern, wenn da nich auch was per Software geht, aber ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, da irgendwas zu wissen, wie man tastaturbeleuchtung schaltet.
<jokrebel_> !away > peter1_afk: 
<kubine> peter1_afk:: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<peter1_afk> ok kein thema. Wird geändert
<jokrebel_> danke
<rincewind> stevieh, hmm, da habe ich noch gar nicht dran gedacht, ich mache mal ein Freedos bootbar und schaue, ob die Beleuchtung da genauso reagiert. Danke erstmal für den Tipp.
<peter1> so geändert
<stevieh> rincewind: aber wer weiss ;-)
<kitikonti> wie testet ihr euro mails in eurer entwicklungsumgebung?
<jokrebel_> Euro-Mails?
<Haferstroh> Hallo, kann man beim Druckdialog es irgendwo einstellen, daß man bei Mehrseitendruck einen Rahmen um die jeweilige Seite bekommt?
<Haferstroh> Also wenn man 2 Seiten auf ein Blatt drucken möchte um jede Seite einen Rahmen hat?
<jokrebel_> Haferstroh: Die einzelnen Orginalseiten schon mit nem Rahmen ausstatten beim anlegen?
<ppq> im druck-dialog geht es afaik nicht. wäre aber mal ein nettes feature
<ppq> es gibt auch programme mit eigenem druckdialog, da könnte es anders aussehen
<Haferstroh> ich hatte auf der Seite ubuntuusers geschaut, da gibt es  diese Liste:
<Haferstroh> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/umfrage-druckhelferlein-u.-vorstellung-cups-h/
<kubine> Title: Umfrage - Druckhelferlein u. Vorstellung CUPS HOWTO DE › Drucken, Scannen, Faxen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Haferstroh> gibt es im Druckdialog eine Option für zusätzliche Kommandozeilen?
<ppq> -o page-border=value → Option waehlen, Rahmen um die jeweilige Seite zu zeichnen 
<ppq> das klingt doch gut
<Haferstroh> -o page-border=single → Zeichnet eine feine Linien um die jeweilige Seite
<Haferstroh> das hab ich gefunden, bin aber noch nicht komplett durchgestiegen, wie ich es anfangen soll,  ich muß doch dann bestimmt noch ein weiteres Kommando eingeben für 2-Seiten Druck oder?
<Haferstroh> 2-Seiten Druck = 2 Seiten auf einem Blatt
<jokrebel_> Haferstroh: Das lässt sich doch in den Druckereigenschaften festlegen.
<Haferstroh> wos? wo denn?
<Haferstroh> @ jokrebel
<Haferstroh> also das man festlegen kann, wieviele Seiten auf ein Blatt gedruck werden sollen ist mir schon klar, aber nicht wo man festlegt, wie man einen Rahmen drumherum bekommt.
<ppq> jokrebel_: entweder man macht es im terminal oder per gui, eine mischung geht schlecht..
<ppq> die option für 2 seiten auf einer hab ich da grad auch irgendwo gesehen
<Haferstroh> ja die ist im 2. Reiter @ ppq
<Haferstroh> des Druckdialoges
<ppq> nein, ich meine in deinem link
<Haferstroh> achso
<ppq> Doppelseitiges Drucken        -o sides=two-sided-short-edge → zwei Seiten, kurz, Einfassen/Einpassen                                  -o sides=two-sided-long-edge → zwei Seiten, lang, Einfassen/Einpassen
<ppq> eins davon, verstehe den unterschied grad nicht. versuch macht kluch
<ppq> vermutlich möchte man das erste
<Haferstroh> ja ich werde es einfach mal ausprobieren
<Haferstroh> ist irgendwie im Druckdialog des Adobe Readers unter Windows besser gelöst. Da braucht man nur ein Häkchen setzen *g*
<dimsen> Moin Moin leute
<dimsen> Ich brauche etwas unterstützung mit IPv6 und meinem HomeServer .. einer von euch der sich meiner annehmen würde .. ??
<ppq> Haferstroh: der adobe reader hat auch in der linuxversion einen eigenen druckdialog, vielleicht nutzt du den direkt, ist wohl das einfachste
<ppq> dimsen: ich hab da keine ahnung von, aber mit meta-fragen kommst du hier nicht weit
<Haferstroh> ja wäre noch eine Option @ ppq , trotzdem danke
<dimsen> @ ppq Ja OK ich dachte nur dass ich es was kurz halte .. mein Problem ist .. dass ich meinen HomeServer via ipv6 nicht erreiche .. ipv4 klappt super .. und wenn ich aber die direkt IP meines Servers in FF eintrage .. dann habe ich eine Verbindung .. aber wenn ich meine Subdomain öffne .. dann springt er immer auf IPv4
<dimsen> @ ppq .. mein System ist ein Ubuntu 13.10 mit Apache 2.4 ... 
<sdx23> dimsen: wie ist das angebunden?
<dimsen> @ ppq .. Ports auf der FritzBox 6360 sind in Richtung 80 & 443 freigegeben .. und ich nutze MyFritz für als DynDNS bei meinem Hosting Provider habe für die SubDomains den CName meiner myFritz eingetragen .. 
<Haferstroh> ppq ich habe es gelöst: Einstellungen -> Drucker -> Eigenschaften. Anschließend unter "Weitere Optionen (fortgeschritten) kann man Konsolenkommandos eingeben. Dort habe ich eingegeben: "page-boarder = single" ; im anschließend erscheinenden Eingabefeld gibt man "true" ein und drückt auf "Anwenden". Anschließend hat man die Option zwischen "false" und "true". Wie es aber im "normalen" Druckdialog erscheint habe ich noch nicht r
<Haferstroh> ausgefunden. Auf jedenfall druck es mit Seitenrahmen wenn man es auf "true" stellt
<ppq> Haferstroh: schön, danke für die rückmeldung
<dimsen> @ ppq ich habe jetzt im Moment beides .. IPv4 & IPv6 im DS betrieb .. 
<dimsen> @ ppq .. den Server kannst du via IPv6 unter http://www-server.vvnkirauwbgpp436.myfritz.net/ erreichen
<kubine> Title: Sie sind hier leider falsch! (at www-server.vvnkirauwbgpp436.myfritz.net)
<ppq> dimsen: sdx23 hatte gefragt :) ich bin dir da keine große hilfe
<dimsen> OK .. sorry .. habe ich überlesen ;-)
<dimsen> @ sdx23 ich bin via IPv6 und v4 angebunden .. => Kabel Deutschland 
<sdx23> dimsen: das DNS Zeug kannst du erstmal vergessen. Wichtig ist, dass du ihn über die IPv6 Adresse erreichst, solange das nicht tut, kannst du DNS ignorieren.
<dimsen> @ sdx23 also wenn man die direkte Adresse zum HomeServer => derzeit => http://[2a02:8109:780:11c0:4cd8:225d:d549:96af]/ aufruft .. dann bin ich auch via IPv6 verbunden .. 
<dimsen> aber wenn ich meine SubDomain aufrufen will => cloud.dimsen.de .. dann lenkt irgendwas immer auf IPv4 um .. 
<dimsen> meine Domains sind soweit alle bey DomainFactory gehostet .. und die können alle auch IPv6
<jokrebel_> dimsen: Sicher dass das geht? Hier bekomm ich "Iceweasel can't establish a connection to the server at [2a02:8109:780:11c0:4cd8:225d:d549:96af]."
<dimsen> @ jokrebel_ das hier sollte auch klappen .. => http://[2a02:8109:780:11c0:da50:e6ff:fed2:9e02]/
<sdx23> dimsen: auf was steht network.dns.disableIPv6 in deinem Firefox?
<dimsen> @ sdx23 .. bei mir steht da false .. 
<beaver74> die IPv6 muss dabei in [] gesetzt werden?
<dimsen> habe auch das Plugin SixorNot installiert .. damit ich dann auch immer sehen kann wie ich grade mit welcher Seite verbunden bin .. 
<dimsen> @ sdx23 in Apache habe ich KEINE feste IP eingetragen ... sondern nur Port 80 (*80) & Port 443 (*443)
<sdx23> Es gibt auch noch network.http.fast-fallback-to-IPv4
<dimsen> @ beaver74 .. ja die IPv6 muss dann in klammern gesetzt werden, sonst gibt es Probleme wenn du noch einen Port hinter die IP hängst .. 
<beaver74> dimsen: ok, danke für die Information
<dimsen> @ beaver74 .. kein Ding .. 
<dimsen> @ sdx23 .. das war bei mir auf True in FF .. aber auch wenn ich das auf false stelle werde ich bei der SubDomain auf IPv4 geleitet ..
<sdx23> tjo, klingt nach wireshark auspacken.
<dimsen> @ sdx23 Ich habe ... zwar nur ganz leicht .. das dumme Gefühl ... dass Kabel Deutschland da auch noch irgendwas zugestellt hat oder so ... Kann das Sein .. ??
<dimsen> @ sdx23 ein Ping6 auf cloud.dimsen.de bringt mir immer nur .. unknown host .. ping normal .. klappt wunderbar .. 
<koegs> gibt es überhaupt einen AAAA Eintrag für cloud.dimsen.de?
<dimsen> @ koegs .. nein .. den gibt es nicht .. weil ich ja, dämlicherweise .. eine wechselnde IP habe .. bzw. wechselnde IP's
<dimsen> Ich finde aber grade auch keinen AAAA Eintrag zu meiner tld bei DomainFactory .. 
<dimsen> aber meine tld ist mit ping6 problemlos "anpingbar" ..
<dasjoe> Dein DNS antwortet "dimsen.de.		3600	IN	AAAA	2a00:1158:0:300:c6d::1"
<dimsen> @ dasjoe .. danke .. also hat DF da doch einen AAAA Eintrag festgelegt .. nur dass es mir im Menü nicht angezeigt wird .. 
<dasjoe> Ach, geht ja gar nicht um dimsen.de sondern um myfritz.net: http://paste.debian.net/78435/
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<koegs> cloud.dimsen.de wird bei mir auf die gleiche Adresse aufgelöst
<dasjoe> "cloud.dimsen.de.	3600	IN	CNAME	www-server.vvnkirauwbgpp436.myfritz.net."
<dasjoe> Das erklärt's, https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CNAME_Resource_Record
<kubine> Title: CNAME Resource Record – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<koegs> jo, sieht eigentlich alles ok aus
<dimsen> @ koegs .. ja genau .. das ist auch richti .. myfritz.net .. missbrauche ich hier als DynDNS .. habe bei DomainFactory .. als CName die Adresse meiner FB eingetragen .. 
<koegs> http://nopaste.info/8949ff1dc2.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<dimsen> @ koegs .. OK .. dass sieht mal interresant aus .. bin mir nur nicht sicher was genau ich aus .. Keine Berechtigung .. schließen kann oder soll  
<SpeeFak> moin 
<SpeeFak> woran kannes leigen das firefox eine website falsch darstellt
<SpeeFak> eine css datei wird nur in dem firefox falsch dargestellt
<koegs> dimsen, vielleicht erstmal ordentliche sätze schreiben
<dimsen> @ SpeeFak .. vielleicht irgendein Addon oder so .. teilweise bekommen das auch AdBlocker hin .. 
<SpeeFak> es ist ein wert ich weis ahc welcher, aber firefox scheint die css gepscuerht zu haben und läft die nicht mehr von server
<dasjoe> dimsen, [2a02:8109:780:11c0:da50:e6ff:fed2:9e02] ist nicht [2a02:8109:780:11c0:4cd8:225d:d549:96af] - myfritz.net hat eine falsche IPv6 von dir
<dasjoe> SpeeFak, normalerweise hilft dann zweimal Strg+r drücken, um die Seite ohne Cache neu zu laden
<jokrebel_> ge-was?
<SpeeFak> ich habe mit "element untersuchen" herausgefunden welches css wert ich ändern muss habe das getan und auf eine notebook so wie hjedem andenr browser passt es nur hier am desktpo rechner niucht
<SpeeFak> dasjoe, ne geht alle nicht
<SpeeFak> nur wenn ich den firefox ordner umbenen und alle sneu einrichte
<dasjoe> jokrebel_, gepscuerht ;)
<SpeeFak> das sitzz ich aherb wieder mind 2 stunden dran
<koegs> SpeeFak: langsamer schreiben, das macht es den anderen einfacher :)
<dimsen> @ dasjoe & @ koegs .....:e6ff:fed2:9e02] ist die IP die an die mac adresse gebunden ist .. und ....549:96af] ist die mit Privacy Extention .. 
<SpeeFak> werd hier grad wahnsinnig
<SpeeFak> ja wohl war ;)
<koegs> dimsen: da musst du wohl mal deinen DNS-Client anpacken :)
<SpeeFak> Cache ordner schon gelöscht alles
<dimsen> @ koegs .. wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen .. ?? was muss ich da ändern .. in der FritzBox nicht die 549:96af] sondern die e6ff:fed2:9e02] eintragen .. richtig ..??
<dasjoe> SpeeFak, du kannst die CSS-Datei auch mit 'nem Parameter einbinden: <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="style.css?20140126-1528" />
<SpeeFak> jo werd den morgen dann wohl neu einrichten müssen *grml dachte vllt es geht so
<koegs> dimsen: ich verstehe deine sätze nicht, da sind mir zuviele punkte und halbsätze drin
<dasjoe> Bei jeder Änderung am .css erhöhst du den Parameter. Kannst auch Unix-Timestamps dafür nehmen, sieht netter aus ;)
<SpeeFak> dasjoe, ich weis aber es soll einfach per dfault laufen, und so wenig mods im FF selrb sein wie möglich
<dasjoe> SpeeFak, das ist eine Änderung auf der Webseitenseite, nicht auf Clientseite
<SpeeFak> geht bei jeden anderen system auch, vm auch andere browser auch, naja shit happen, hab zum glück en plug in liste im blog 
<SpeeFak> webseite is meine, css wert wird auch passend ausgelsen 
<SpeeFak> eben nur von dem firefox der hier läuft nicht mehr
<dimsen> @ koegs .. OK Sorry .. ist eine alte angewohnheit von mir . Also ich habe in meiner FritzBox das MyFritz eingerichtet (so eine Art DynDNS) dort habe ich eine Freigabe für port 80 & 443 auf meinen HomeServer eingerichtet. Bei DomainFactory (meinem Hosting Provider) habe ich die SubDomains eingerichet und einen CNAME auf die MyFritz Adresse meine FritzBox eingetragen.
<dasjoe> Bin ich schlecht zu verstehen? :) Ich würde das Problem umschiffen und im Quelltext deiner Webseite das Stylesheet anders einbinden, und zwar wie oben. Dann *kann* kein Browser das Stylesheet cachen, wenn du den Parameter bei jeder Änderung im .css änderst
<koegs> dimsen: ich kenne den DyDNS-Client der Fritzbox nicht, aber hier sehe ich das Problem, er meldet die falsche Adresse an den Service
<dimsen> sorry bin grade abgeschmiert .. 
<kitikonti> wie testet ihr den email in einer lokalen entwicklungsumgebung?
<koegs> mit einem email-server :)
<kitikonti> koegs, verwendest du einen linux server?
<kitikonti> also als lokale entwicklungsumgebung
<koegs> kitikonti: vielleicht solltest du konkretere Fragen stellen, so kommen wir hier schneller zum ziel
<kitikonti> koegs, hast du einen eigenen e-mailserver auf einem linuxserver in einer lokalen entwicklungsumgebung zum testen der mail funkionen?
<dimsen> @ koegs .. also ich habe jetzt mal ein ifconfig auf meinem Server gemacht .. und der spuckt mir beide Adressen aus. Es sollte also auf beiden Adressen möglich sein. Oder sehe ich das falsch .. ??
<jokrebel_> kitikonti: frag doch besser danach was Dein Ziel ist.
<kitikonti> wie kann ich in meiner lokalen entwicklungsumgebung mails testen.
<kitikonti> ?
<koegs> kitikonti: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mailserver-Einf%C3%BChrung
<kubine> Title: Mailserver-Einführung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kitikonti> danke da bin ich schon :-) wollte nur wissen ob das die einfachste möglichkeit ist
<jokrebel_> kitikonti: das hatten wir doch schon
<koegs> da du nicht genauer spezifizierst, was du testen willst, kann man nur allgemein antworten...
<jokrebel_> genau
<kitikonti> newsletter, registrierungsmails, passwort rücksetzungsmails, mail benachtichtigungen bei jeglichen aktionen die man in drupal machen kann, zb nach erstellen einer node, nach ändern einer node, ....
<kitikonti> wobei ich den newsletter dan so und so über mailchimp laufen lassen werde
<koegs> also mailversand, sprich MTA
<kitikonti> jap
<koegs> dimsen: 1. schau das unter deiner MyFritz-Domain die richtige IP erreichbar ist, 2. sorg dafür das deine "Freigabe" auf der richtigen IPv6-Adresse deines Servers landet
<koegs> kitikonti: unter ubuntu wird meist postfix oder exim eingesetzt
<koegs> alternativ ssmtp um einen externen mail-account zu nutzen um lokale mails zu versenden
<dimsen> @ koegs .. OK. Danke dir. Werde mal ein paar Sachen ausprobieren und austesten und mich vielleicht auch mit AVM mal in Verbindung setzen. Vielleicht haben die ein Antwort darauf.
<kitikonti> koegs, mit dem postfix oder exim, kann ich da auch mails nach außen verschicken oder nur im lokalen netzwerk
<jokrebel_> kitikonti: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Postfix
<kubine> Title: Postfix › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> kitikonti: ich glaub mit deinem wissen wäre es sinnvoller mit ssmtp zu testen als einen postfix aufzusetzen
<kitikonti> ok danke erstmal jetzt hab ich wieder genug stoff zum lesen
<kitikonti> koegs, ssmtp hört sich eigentlich genau nach dem an was ich brauche. ich brauch ja nur MTA, und was ich jetzt auf die schnelle gelesen habe müsste ich bei postfix und co das ganze so und so auch wieder über einen smarthost laufen lassen. 
<jokrebel_> kitikonti: das liest sich ganz interessant http://linuxundich.de/software/system-mails-ohne-einen-mail-server-mit-ssmtp-verschicken/
<kubine> Title: System-Mails ohne einen Mail-Server mit ssmtp verschicken | Linux und Ich (at linuxundich.de)
<kitikonti> jokrebel_, hehe da bin ich bereits :-)
<dreamon_> Reichen 32GB für als / Partition, wenn man home auf einer anderen Parition auslagert? 32GB ist die größe der SSD
<thingamabob> btw: google dns, die verarbeiten die daten sicher weiter
<beaver74> dreamon_: die reichen für gewöhnlich sehr gut aus
<dreamon_> beaver74, Danke. 
<beaver74> dreamon_: auch die größte DM samt System nimmt keine 10GB ein
<beaver74> *DE
<beaver74> dreamon_: SWAP und /tmp ist noch zu beachten, je nach Anwendungsfall und Nutzerverhalten.
<dreamon_> Sollte ich /tmp und swap auch auf diese 32GB machen?
<thingamabob> dreamon, klar
<beaver74> dreamon_: würde ich so machen.. wobei ich nicht genau weiß wie eine heutige SSD mit dem häufigen Schreiben zurechtkommt
<beaver74> (falls die wirklich intensiv genutzt werden)
<beaver74> aber imho will man gerade diese auf einer SSD sehen
<dreamon_> Wird /tmp eigentlich bei jedem neustart gelöscht?
<beaver74> dreamon_: das lässt sich einstellen
<dreamon_> Wie es Standardmäßig wird es nicht geschlöscht?
<beaver74> dreamon_: .. hm, weiß jetzt nicht wie es unter einem aktuellem Ubuntu aussieht.. aber afair ja
<beaver74> dreamon_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/Auslagerung
<kubine> Title: Auslagerung › SSD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ivaldi> hm - ich bekomme bei luksFormat (und luksOpen/luksClose) folgenden fehler: semid 393216: semop failed for cookie 0xd4d71d4: incorrect semaphore state
<ivaldi> die verschluesslung funktioniert aber dennoch
<ivaldi> kann ich de einfach ignorieren?
<beaver74> dreamon_: tschuldige, sie werden, soweit ich weiß, gelöscht, wenn man System neu startet
<ivaldi> (google findet haufenweise bugs, aber die betreffen alle recht alte kernel versionen und es soll wohl mit neueren funktionieren)
<ivaldi> (ahja - ist ubuntu fuer arm)
<dimsen> Hey Leute ich wollte nur bescheid geben .. dass ich das mit meiner IPv6 und so weiter hin bekommen habe .. bzw. jetzt geschnallt habe wo der Frosch die Locken hat. Die DNS Server von Kabel Deutschland dir mir für den Zugriff via IPv6 festgelegt (aufgezwungen) wurden .. 
<dimsen> Ich habe auf http://test-ipv6.com/ mal einen Check gemacht .. und mir die Details angesehen. Dort stand das die DNS Server von Kabel Deutschland noch garnicht nach AAAA Einträgen schauen. Nachdem ich auf meinem Laptop die Google DNS Server für IPv6 eingetragen hatte, komme ich jetzt auch Problemlos auf meine Domains via IPv6. 
<kubine> Title: Test your IPv6. (at test-ipv6.com)
<kitikonti> wenn ich einen virtualserver habe und ich bei "free -m" angezeigt bekomme das ich 2048MB Ram habe. Habe ich die dan tatsächlich oder ist es auch möglich das das nur vorgegaukelte 2048 sind für den virtualserver?
<schmock> Hi
<jokrebel_> schmock: Namd
<schmock> Ich wollte win 8.1 mit 13.10 dual booten und habe mir dabei meinen bootloader mit boot repair zerschossen - kann mir eventuell jemand helfen?
<jokrebel_> UEFI?
<schmock> uefi, jo
<schmock> bin mir aber schon nicht 100% sicher, ob ich die ubuntu installation richtig gemacht habe
<jokrebel_> Da kann ich noch nicht mitreden, da ich das nur aus der Theorie kenn. Das Ubuntuusers-Wiki hat aber sehr ausführlich Artikel dazu.
<jokrebel_> !UEFI > schmock
<kubine> schmock: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Bootmanagement
<jokrebel_> !secureboot > schmock
<schmock> jokrebel, kubine: secure boot und fast boot sind beide aus - ich schau mir mal die seite an
<jokrebel_> schmock: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Grundlagen und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot#Sonderfall-Windows-8
<kubine> Title: EFI Grundlagen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<schmock> jokrebel_ , kubine > das ist der guide den ich yum installieren genutyt habe http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2013/09/install-ubuntu-linux-alongside-windows.html
<kubine> Title: Install Ubuntu Linux Alongside Windows 8 in 10 easy steps Everyday Linux User (at www.everydaylinuxuser.com)
<schmock> kubine, den hatte ich benutzt
<jokrebel_> schmock: Ich hab jetzt aber keine Lust _Deine_Anleitung gegenzuprüfen. Die aus dem UU-Wiki ist sehr gut soweit ich hörte.
<schmock> jokrebel: verstehe ich vollkommen und ist kein Ding
<schmock> danke auf jeden fall
<jokrebel_> schmock: Aber es gibt hier sicher auch noch Leute die damit auch schon Praktische Erfahrungen haben und Dir deshalb wesentlich hilfreicher sein können.
<dreamon> Will gerade 13.10 neu installieren. Da Win7 schon installiert ist würde ich gerne hinten eine neue Partition an die Win7 Partition kleben. fdisk -l zeigt die Partitionen schön an. Wenn ich aber die Installationsrutine von Ubuntu am laufen habe, dann zeigt er mir keine Partitionen an. So als wärse Leer. 
<dreamon> Ist aber nicht leer, da ich ja Win7 von HDD aus normal booten kann
<Ralf121> Hey, ich möchte temporär das Datumsformat in en_US ausgeben. Dazu schreibe ich 'LANG=en_US date' in die Kommandozeile. Auf einem Computer funktioniert es. auf dem anderen nicht. Woran kann das liegen? Bei 'locale -a' wird en_US auf beiden Systemen ausgegeben
<dreamon> Gparted meldet auch komisches Zeug. /dev/sda contains gpt signatures... Habs unter Win7 installierer partitioniert 100GB für installations von Win7 sonst nichts besonderes gemacht
<dreamon> cfdisk zeigt die Partitionen auch an.. motzt aber auch rum. Unsupported GPT detected. Use GNU Parted.
<jokrebel_> dreamon: oO - MBR vs. GPT würd ich vermuten
<Longbottom> Ralf121: Möglicherweise ist auf dem anderen Rechner LC_TIME gesetzt.
<dreamon> cgfdisk zeigt aber auch nichts sinnvolles
<dreamon> cgdisk sorry
<Ralf121> Longbottom: es ist bei beiden Systemen LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8" gesetzt
<Ralf121> Longbottom: ich soll auch nur für diesen einen Befehl die en_US Zeit genutzt werden
<Walter88> Hat zufällich jemand eine Idee, wieso gthumb mir neuerdings in der Ordnerübersicht keine Thumbnails mehr zeigt?
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Soweit ich hörte/laß sollte man GPT und MPT nicht "mischen". Ließ Dir mal alles auf der Seite http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Grundlagen#MBR-mit-GUID-Partitionstabelle-GPT (nicht nur das vermtutlich für Dich hervorgehobenen) durch
<kubine> Title: Grundlagen › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Jetzt bin ich etwas orientierungslos. Ich weiß noch nichtmal ob Windows7 GPT oder MBR verwendet. :)
<beaver74> dreamon: das gibt dir doch unter anderem auch Windows in seiner "Datenträgerverwaltung" aus .. auch fdisk meldete doch GPT.. und verwendet man nicht gdisk, um die Partitionen zu erstellen? ..  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gdisk schlägt das jedenfalls vor.
<kubine> Title: gdisk › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Windows 7 kann wohl beides. Das ist eher PC/Festplatten/Hersteller-Abhängig hätt ich jetzt gesagt.
<beaver74> dreamon: wie groß ist den die gesamte HDD?
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Und wenn Du ein System welches GPT benutzt mit MBR-Fummelei bearbeitest hast vermutlich verloren.
<dreamon> 500GB, 100mb hat windows wohl als erste Partiton standardmäßig eingerichtet. dann hab ich 100gb für Windows7 verwendet und auch installiert. Dann von 13.10 LiveCD gestartet und sehe keine Partitionen .. 
<beaver74> dreamon: und die ca. 400GB werden nicht als freier Plattenplatz ausgegeben?
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Nein ist eine neuinstallaltion. Ich hab alle Partitionen gelöscht und das so eingerichtet wie geschrieben. 
<dreamon> beaver74, Doch die sind frei. Das sagt zumindest Windows. Ubuntu sagt gibt nur SDA und keine Partitionen darauf.
<dreamon> Nur fdisk meldet die Partition unter Protest
<beaver74> dreamon: und gdisk?
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Und? Auch dann ist es wichtige Wie die HD vorvormatiert ist würd ich meinen.
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Und fdsik kann nicht mit GPT soweit ich weis (obwohl _ich_ so "neue" Hardware noch nie in Händen hatte)
<dreamon> beaver74, gdisk fragt beim starten: Found valid MGR and GPT which do want to use. :)
<dreamon> beaver74, cgdisk sagt: Could not load partitions from /dev/sda .. 
<dreamon> Unter Windows konnte ich mit einem alten Partitionierungsprogramm die Partitionen noch schön sehen. So das ich davon ausgehe das es noch das alte System ist (MBR) oder sehe ich das falsch?
<beaver74> dreamon: hattest du denn vor der Installation von Windows 7 UEFI im BIOS aktiviert?
<Longbottom> Ralf121: Und, funktioniert denn: LC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8" date
<beaver74> dreamon: schau dir die Datenträgerverwaltung unter Windows an.
<dreamon> beaver74, Da die Kiste nicht von mir ist, kann ich dir das leider nicht beantwortet. Aber wir dürfen gerne was riskieren. Ist ja eh neuinstallation. Außer das ich windows nochmal neu installieren muß wärs nicht schlimm. 
<beaver74> dreamon: aber ich denke man kann da fdisk und Konsorten schon vertrauen.
<dreamon> beaver74, Ich habe aber nichts im Bios verändert. 
<jokrebel_> ja
<Ralf121> Longbottom: nein, leider nicht. Irgendwie komisch
<beaver74> dreamon: dann geh doch mal ins BIOS und schau nach, wenn du Zugriff haben solltest.
<Longbottom> Ralf121: Was sind das für Systeme?
<dreamon> Bios: Load Legacy Option rom: Enabled -> Boot List Option : UEFI
<Ralf121> Longbottom:13.10 64bit beide
<dreamon> Darf ich da jetzt noch auf Legacy umstellen? Und bringt das was.?
<beaver74> dreamon: ICH würde es so tun, ja.. aber dann könnte auch eine Neuinstallation von Windows anliegen.
<dreamon> beaver74, Kein Problem.. hab ich heute schon 3mal hinter mir. :)
<beaver74> :)
<dreamon> beaver74, Verstehe aber nicht was nun das Bios mit MBR und GPT zu tun hat. 
<beaver74> dreamon: also ich würde im BIOS jetzt umstellen.. dann eine Linux-Live booten und per fdisk alles löschen und kontrollieren das MBR genutzt wird.. dann erst Windows installieren. Ob das wirklich nötig ist, kann ich nicht genau sagen, aber denke so wäre man auf der sichern Seite.
<dreamon> beaver74, Ich bin leidensfähig.. ich teste das einfach aus :)
<Longbottom> Ralf121: Packe die Ausgabe mal in einen pastebin: LC_TIME=en_US.UTF-9 locale -c LC_TIME
<beaver74> dreamon: IMHO ne ganze Menge.. leider blicke ich da aber auch nicht so durch, aber wenn das BIOS auf legacy steht, hatte ich hier noch nie eine GPT-Partitionstabelle
<Ralf121> Longbottom: http://pastebin.com/fzcVDcbU
<kubine> Title: LC_TIME So;Mo;Di;Mi;Do;Fr;Sa Sonntag;Montag;Dienstag;Mittwoch;Donnerstag;Freit - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Du willst Dich in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Grundlagen und Googleergebnisse zu MBR vs GPT einlesen (eigenltich so wie ich besser _bevor_ man an sowas rumfummelt)
<beaver74> dreamon: außer man geht nachträglich hin und konvertiert die unter Windows, was aber afair nur auf GPT möglich ist, nach MBR wieder zurück nicht.
<kubine> Title: EFI Grundlagen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> unbedingt möchte man das..
<Longbottom> Ralf121: Gib mal ein: env | egrep  'LC|LANG'
<Ralf121> Longbottom: LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8 | LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 Danke für deine Hilfe
<dreamon> beaver74, jokrebel_ Ok, nach Bios Änderung und neuinstallation von Windows gehts nun zu Partitionieren und Ubuntu.
<bekks> Die Partitionierung hätte man vorher erledigen sollen - das erspart viele Tränen im Nachhinein.
<Ralf121> Blöde Frage: Weiß jemand, wie ich im zweiten Beispiel der Antwort den gnuplot output beim processing deaktiviere? Würde das gerne via cron starten. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11260573/plotting-graph-with-gnuplot-in-shell-scripting
<kubine> Title: Plotting graph with gnuplot in Shell scripting - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<Longbottom> Ralf121: Dumme Frage: Welchen gnuplot output meinst du?
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-19
<Rochvellon> hm, kann nicht mehr drucken. in der trayleiste ist ein druckersymbol mit stopschild, welches nicht weggeht, selbst wenn ich cups neustarte
<zerwas> Rochvellon: Was sagt denn der Status des Druckers?
<Rochvellon> tjo, eigentlich sollte er aufträge akzeptieren und ausführen. nur es werden offenbar keine daten in die warteschlange geschickt. selbst mehrmaliges stoppen und starten des druckers bringt weder über hplip noch durch die druckerverwaltung etwas
<Rochvellon> hm, das muss iwie mit der übertragung zu cups was zu tun haben. aus cups heraus geht das drucken einer testseite
<Rochvellon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/58265714/cups-troubleshoot.txt
<Rochvellon> *strange* aus libre office geht das drucken einwandfrei, über firefox zu drucken ist unmöglich
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: könnte an falsch eingestelltem Paierformat liegen. Hatt ich auch mal. Da war der Drucker mit A4 bestückt und der Browser wollte aber US-Letter (weil falsch eingestellt). Da ging dann auch nichts.
<doev> Virtualisierungen legen meistens auf dem Host eine lokales Netzwerk an. Z.b. qemu hier bei mir 192.168.122.0/24, ... Kann das Probleme geben, wenn der Rechner in einem Netzwerk hängt, wo es noch andere solcher Netze gibt? 192.168. ... ist doch nur vom WAN getrennt und nicht im LAN.
<dadrc> Wenn es bei dir .122.0/24 auch in "echt" gibt, jo. Dann solltest du das qemu anders konfigurieren.
<dadrc> Ich mein, es gibt 256 von den Class-C-Netzwerken für private Netzwerke, eins davon wird schon frei sein bei dir ;)
<dadrc> Und 10.0.0.0/8 gibt's ja auch noch
<dadrc> doev, ↑
<doev> dadrc, ja, so dachte ich mir das auch. Ich spiele das aber gedanklich für eine große Firma durch. Dort müsste es dann eine interne Vereinbarung geben, welche Netze für mich lokal verwendbar sind, oder?
<dadrc> ja
<doev> danke für die Rückmeldung :)
<Undreamed> tag
<Undreamed> hätte hier ein sher "komisches" problemm für euch.. hatt zwar weniger direkt was mit ubuntu aber mit debian (raspbian) zu tun... ja ich weiß falscher channel... aber ich such schon überall nach hilfe, darum jetzt auch hier :D
<LetoThe2nd> Undreamed: wenn du's schon weisst, dann gleich ab noch #ubuntu-de-offtopic. danke
<Undreamed> ok den chan kannte ich noch nicht
<Undreamed> sry
<Saalko> Hallo, ich nutze Ubuntu 14.04 und suche ein Programm womit ich das Gnome Panel bearbeiten kann. U.a. Möchte ich den Arbeitsflächenumschalter wieder haben :(
<LetoThe2nd> Saalko: vielleicht unity-tweak-tool?
<LetoThe2nd> (is in den offiziellen repos)
<k1l> Saalko: das alte gnome panel ist nicht wirklich veränderbar
<Saalko> Danke. das tweak tool funktioniert schonmal prima.
<Saalko> Aber leide rkomme ich damit nicht ans Panel ran. Kann ich da irgendwie den Network Manager wieder reinbekommen?
<gnups> Wenn ich mein Notebook zuklappe scheint Suspend to RAM zu funktionieren. Beim aufklappen hängt das System und ich muss den Rechner aus- und wieder einschalten. Wie kann ich rausfinden woran das liegt?
<Rochvellon> jokrebel: laut einstellungen sollte es nicht am papierformat liegen
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: hm
<Satorisanja> moin
<Lugal> hallo kann mir jemand helfen
<Lugal> ich will eine c datei mit gtk/gtk.h compilieren, und es kommen immer fehler
<Lugal> fatal error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory
<Lugal>  #include <gtk/gtk.h>
<Robert_Zenz> Lugal, -dev Paket von GTK installieren.
<Lugal> hab ich
<Lugal> libgtk-3-dev
<k1l> was will das was du da kompilierst denn haben?
<Lugal> nur gtk.h
<Lugal> mehr nicht
<k1l> ja ist der kram so alt, dass er noch gtk1 will oder wie?
<Lugal> k1l, und nur ein leeres fenster
<Lugal> ka^
<Lugal> kenn mich nicht aus mit gtk, wollte es grade lernen
<k1l> ja was kompilierst du denn da?
<Lugal> wenn ich gtk3 benutze, muss ich dann was anderes als gtk.h includen?
<Lugal> ein beispiel aus einem tutorial
<Lugal> http://zetcode.com/tutorials/gtktutorial/firstprograms/
<kubine> Title: First programs in GTK+ (at zetcode.com)
<k1l> --libs gtk+-3.0     das mal als flag versuchen
<Lugal> dann kommt das gcc: error: gtk+-3.0: No such file or directory
<Lugal> der pfad von gtk.h ist im filesystem: /usr/include/gtk-3.0/gtk/gtk.h  , falls das damit was zu tun hat
<k1l> ich glaube du brauchst da 2.0
<Lugal> ok, ich probiers
<Lugal> mit welchem befehl muss ich dann die datei test.c kompilieren?
<Jensit> heyho :)
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-20
<koegs> ich habe in /etc/login.defs ein Maximum Age für Passwörter gesetzt, kann ich irgendwie eine Ausnahme für bestimmte User setzen?
<koegs> es geht über "chage -E -1 -M -1 -I -1 <user>"
<eTeddy> hi
<schlaftier> Mahlzeit
<akuusagi> hallo, ich habe ein enc-fs folder in meiner dropbox, möchte den auf dem neuen rechner mounten. soltle ja gehen
<akuusagi> nur nach dem mounten bleibt der zielordner leer
<zerwas> akuusagi: ist der verschlüsselte ordner in deiner dropbox denn gefüllt?
<akuusagi> ja
<zerwas> akuusagi: Übrigens würde ich von EncFS abraten, die Sicherheit scheint nicht gewährleistet zu sein. https://defuse.ca/audits/encfs.htm
<kubine> Title: EncFS Security Audit (at defuse.ca)
<zerwas> akuusagi: und mit welchem Befehl mountest du?
<akuusagi> habe auch gerade geschaut, die daten im verschlüsselten verzeichnis wurden in der dropbox auch nicht geändert
<zerwas> akuusagi: Wie lautet denn der genaue Befehl, mit dem du das Verzeichnis mountest?
<akuusagi> encfs /quelle/ /ziel/
<akuusagi> [supergeheimespasswd]
<zerwas> Die Rechte des Zielordners stimmen auch?
<zerwas> mit -v kannst du schauen, ob encfs irgendwo probleme hat
<akuusagi> okay, hatte den Ordner noch mal geleert
<zerwas> Welchen? Ich dachte er blieb ohnehin leer
<akuusagi> auch wenn ich nach dem sync mit Dropbox encfs /quelle /ziel eingebe kommt "Neuer verschlüsselter Datenträger wird erstellt."
<zerwas> Wenn du ihn mit den gleichen Einstellungen und Passwort erstellst, sollte das kein Problem sein.
<akuusagi> das tue ich ja
<akuusagi> kann es daran liegen, dass eine neue .encfs.xml erstellt wurde?
<akuusagi> zerwas: ja, es lag an der neuen .encfs.xml. danke troztdem
<west_mint> hallo
<west_mint> gibt es eigenlich Optimierung für leptop Akku
<west_mint> mir wird 2 std angeteigt es sollen haber 6 std sein
<_moep_> es gibt programme, die $dinge automatisch herunter regeln
<_moep_> also z.b. lüfter, led-helligkeit, wlan automatisch aus, usw
<west_mint> ist das in ein wiki beschrieben
<Fuchs> powertop ist ein guter Anfang, 
<Fuchs> und ja, das ist im ubuntuusers wiki beschrieben, 
<Fuchs> auch wenn Du, dem Nick nach, kein ubuntu nutzt. 
<west_mint> fuchs sind von den quellen fast gleich
<Fuchs> mir egal, mint support gibt es auf spotchat, nicht hier. 
<jokrebel> aber eben nur fast...
<overlook> Hallo, ich wollte ein DEB Paket per "sudo -i foobar.deb" installieren, brach diese installation jedoch ab. nun "will" ein "apt-get upgrade" diese paket weiterhin installieren. wie kann ich diese "Installationswarteschlange" leeren? 
<ppq> overlook, du hast wohl "dpkg" vergessen beim tippen :) probier mal ein "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<ppq> danach kannst du die pakete normal deinstallieren
<overlook> ppq, du hast recht, ein "dpkg" fehlt :)  - aber  "sudo dpkg --configure -a" gibt "dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von qownnotes: [...]"
<overlook> dabei will ich das ja garnicht mehr installieren :)
<overlook> (das paket wurde nie richtig installiert)
<ppq> overlook, okay, dann versuch mal dpkg --remove
<ppq> gefolgt vom paketnamen, natürlich
<overlook> ppq, logisch :) hat geklappt :)
<overlook> danke, ppq 
<ppq> :) keine ursache
<derlame> hi all
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-21
<akuusagi> hallo, habe eine frage zu automount mit ext4. habe in der /etc/auto.automnt "usb-hdd -fstype=ext4,sync,uid=0,gid=46i,umask=007 :/dev/disk/by-uuid/4b78ed14-a7a1-42c4-907a-0109972e4533" eingetragen. das verzeichnis wird auch korrekt erstellt
<akuusagi> aber wenn ich drauf zugreifen will erhalte ich den fehler: cd: usb-hdd/: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<akuusagi> andere frage, reicht es aus per if [ -d "/dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SSharkoonExternal_S0MUJDWQ500635" ] zu prüfen ob ein USB-Laufwerk tatsächlich angeschlossen ist?
<eTeddy> hi
<eTeddy> Hat von euch zufällig jemand eine passiv gekühlte (ohne Lüfter) Grafikkarte mit min 2xHDMI welche Dual-Monitor fähig ist und WQHD-Auflösung unterstützt im Einsatz?
<stevieh> die NVS310 sollten das können, aber eher über dp denk ich
<stevieh> oh, die hat ja nen lüfter
<eTeddy> DP wäre auch ok - aber Lüfter wäre bäääh ;-)
<stevieh> schau evt. mal die alte nvs300 an, die sind sicher noch zu kriegen
<stevieh> https://www.alternate.de/PNY/NVS-300-x16-LP-DP-Grafikkarte/html/product/913064
<kubine> Title: PNY NVS 300 x16 LP DP, Grafikkarte (at www.alternate.de)
<poschi> Das ist jetzt zwar keine direkt Ubuntu spezifische Frage aber ich stell sie trotzdem mal hier. Mit ist vorhin eine Putty Session abgestürzt. Der Benutzer und der Prozess laufen aber noch, Kann man die irgendwie übernehmen?
<LetoThe2nd> ohne entsprechende vorkehrungen getroffen zu haben (screen, tmux, oder ähnliches: nein.)
<poschi> Ne screen lief nicht. Habs direkt im Terminal ausgeführt..
<LetoThe2nd> "sie haben leider verloren"
<LetoThe2nd> (höchstgradig esoterische methoden wie gdb attachment oder so mal aussen vor.)
<LetoThe2nd> und wenn du schon sagst, nicht ubuntu spezifisch... lassen wirs mal gut sein, ok?
<overlook> Hallo. Ich bin auf der Suche nach den (userspezifischen) Config-Files vom network manager in Ubuntu 14.04 - (/home/userdirectory/.gconf/system/networking/connections gibt es leider nicht mehr ...) - ob hier jemand helfen kann? Danke.
<overlook> overlook, die antwort lautet: /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<black> hi Leutz, hab mal ne frage an euch, kann man dnsmasq und bind gleichzeitig laufen lassen ? 
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-22
<bazZzti> moin, ich habe bei meinem lubuntu die gui umgestellt. ich hatte lxde und nun eine andere anscheinend. wie kann ich das wieder umstellen? Ich habe jetzt eine gui wo ich am oberen bildschirmrand reiter habe wie internet, work, learn, play und settings
<zerwas> bazZzti: beim Anmeldebildschirm am Anfang kannst du über einen kleinen Knopf neben dem Benutzernamen die Desktopumgebung wählen.
<bazZzti> ah ok
<bazZzti> dann muss ich jetzt nur noch den login wieder bekommen. ich hatte glaub ich mal gesagt das der das passwort merken soll
<bazZzti> ne stop, ich kann ja auch abmelden sagen.
<bazZzti> hat sich schon erledigt. danke zerwas
<zerwas> kein problem
<pog> moin
<pog> gibt's für ein ln -s ./datei  irgend ein Trick, dass man die Datei absolut eingeben kann, ohne das einzutippen?
<pog> es empfiehtl sich ja eigentlich, den absoluten Pfad zu verwenden.
<pog> so geht es offenbar: ln -s $(pwd)/bla linktobla
<koegs> wo empfiehlt sich das? ich brauch viel öfter relative pfade bei ln
<pog> ich hab schon des öftern relative Links gemacht, und dann wurden die SAchen nicht mehr gefunden, aber vllt. hab ich dann den Link falsch angewendet.
<pog> wenn wirklich alles relativ zueinander ist, ist das sonst natürlich schon praktisch, wenn man irgend ein Root-Ordner kopiert.
<pog> wenn Archive verschickt werden sollen, muessen wohl die links auch relativ zum Top-Folder stehen.
<Parity> "fdisk -l" zeigt keinerlei Laufwerke auf meinem vps. Wie kann das sein?
<stevieh> vps?
<dadrc> Keine Rootrechte
<dadrc> Dann kann fdisk die Device-Dateien nicht lesen und zeigt nichts an.
<ppq> ist bei openvz maschinen glaub ich generell so
<Parity> Ist das root von sudo -s kein richtiges root?
<k1l_> liegt imho eh an openvz
<Parity> weil trotzdem bleibt die ausgabe leer
<dadrc> Ok, dann was ppq sagt.
<Parity> ja, ist openvz
<ppq> in mount hat man dann so komisches geraffel wie /dev/ploop64790p1 on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,barrier=1,data=ordered,balloon_ino=12,jqfmt=vfsv0,usrjquota=aquota.user,grpjquota=aquota.group)
<Parity> df gibt mir aus das filesystem wäre /dev/simfs. in /dev ist aber kein simfs gelistet...
<ppq> was hast du denn überhaupt vor
<ppq> eigentlich solltest du nicht in die situation kommen, in deiner openvz maschine auf gerätedateiebene was am fs zu ändern
<Parity> ich möchte den disk scheduler ändern
<k1l_> Parity: du hast eh keine echten platten. der host stellt dir nur irgendwo etwas platz zu verfügung. das ist auch kein fester platz, da das je nach bedarf herumgeschoben wird.
<ppq> das geht eh nicht auf vm ebene..
<k1l_> Parity: du hast einen vps.  mit hardwarekram musst du da nicht anfangen. da hast du keinen zugriff drauf
<Parity> Das sollte im Prinzip so sein. In den FAQ meines Anbieters wird aber explizit für die virtuellen Server empfolen den Disk Scheduler zu ändern (auf noop) um die IO Performance deutlich zu verbessern...
<Parity> Komisch. Werde bei Gelegenheit deren Support mal fragen. Vielen Dank für die Antworten!
<dadrc> elevator=noop als bootparameter
<Parity> Ah, ist aber wohl auf virtual dedicated bezogen, nicht auf OpenVZ/VPS. Könnte mein Fehler sein.
<ppq> W: GPG error: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> das kommt bei einem apt-get update... ein rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* hat nichts bewirkt
<Parity> Du musst den key manuell akzeptieren
<Parity> einfach:
<Parity> apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<geser> hast du schon einen anderen Mirror probiert?
<ppq> das sollte bei den offiziellen ubuntu repos nicht nötig sein, Parity
<ppq> hey geser, lange nicht gesehen :) das ist de.archive.ubuntu.com
<ppq> ich probier mal einen anderen
<Parity> kenne das aber auch, und habe es mit der oben genannten Zeile "gelöst".
<ppq> geser, japp, geht, danke
<dadrc> Die ganzen de-Server sind in letzter Zeit echt flaky
<dadrc> Kaputte Signaturen, kaputte Pakete …
<ppq> deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt trusty main restricted universe multiverse   # das wär ja noch ne alternative, aber es nervt dass das immer recht lange auf den selben mirror zeigt. wenn der mal probleme hat, ists doof
<Skorpz> kann man hier ei inux auf einem usb stick installieren?
<Robert_Zenz> Skorpz, grundsaetzlich ja.
<Skorpz> Mein Bruder hat einen Laptop und die Festplatte ist kaputt. Und da wollte er vorrübergehend ein Linux auf einem USB Stick installieren. Aber der Stick ist nur 16 GB Groß.
<jokrebel> je nach Anforderung könnte das schon reichen.
<Robert_Zenz> Skorpz, 16GB sind eine Menge Platz *nur* fuer ein System...ich habe aber keine Erfahrung mit dem einrichten von "persistenten" System auf einem USB-Stick.
<jokrebel> Skorpz: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu#Systemvoraussetzungen
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<jokrebel> zwar nicht vom aktuellen Ubuntu, aber 16 GB sollte das noch keinesfalls erreicht haben.
<nagetier> eher die Hälfte
<Skorpz> super danke sehr:)
<jokrebel> Skorpz: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/Live-USB_-_persistente_Installation
<kubine> Title: Live-USB - persistente Installation › Archiv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> Skorpz, Installation ist genauso wie auf eine HDD.. swap und Filesystem kann man noch anpassen, eigentlich ähnlich einer SSD
<Skorpz> Danke sehr.
<nagetier> oder man kann sie genauso durchziehen, aber den Link von jokrebel würde ich mir doch mal ansehen :)
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-23
<frank__> guten morgen
<blingbling> Wie kann ich von meinen Android Handy Files auf mein Notebook transferieren? Pairing klappt. Handy meint aber Transfer failed und das Notebook bietet scheinbar keine Möglichkeit die Location für die empfangen Files festzulegen :/
<blingbling> nutze ubuntu unity.
<blingbling> 14.04
<TingelTangelTom> Guten Abend
<TingelTangelTom> Kennt sich jemand von euch mit VirtualRadar aus? (ADS-B Decoding)
<_moep_> frag doch genauer, aber glaube das hat eher wenig was mit ubuntu zu tun?
<TingelTangelTom> Genauer geht immer...
<TingelTangelTom> Habe fälschlicher weise einen falschen Pfad zur einer Datenbank angegeben, seitdem startet der Server nicht mehr, nun zur Frage, hilft jetzt nur noch neu installieren?
<TingelTangelTom> _moep_ an sich schon
<TingelTangelTom> _reicht es bei Ubuntu einfach den Ordner zu löschen?
<_moep_> also per hand löschen sollte man möglichst vermeiden. du kannst sicher irgendwo den pfad ändern
<TingelTangelTom> _moep_ Vielleicht ja, ist eigentlich ein Windows programm welches aber problemlos unter mono startet
<TingelTangelTom> _moep_ ich weis leider nicht welche datei wo geändert werden muss
<nagetier> TingelTangelTom, den Server mal versucht in einem geringeren Runlevel zu starten?
<TingelTangelTom> nagetier: Hab vergessen zu erwähnen das ich noch ubuntu Anfänger bin, was ist ein Runlevel?
<TingelTangelTom> nagetier, Fix gegoogelt. Aber Nein habe ich nicht
<uwe> Ich möchte einen ZoL Raid verschlüsseln. Dazu habe ich die devices in /etc/crypttab eingetragen. Allerdings nutze ich nicht Luks, sondern plain. Das führt aber scheinbar dazu das die Bootreihenfolge nicht stimmt. Erst versucht er den pool zu importieren und erst später startet er cryptsetup. Wie kann ich sicherstellen das die Devices vor ZFS entschlüsselt werden?
<nagetier> TingelTangelTom, schau mal ob es ausreicht hier eine '1' an das Ende der Zeile zu 'linux' in Grub zu setzen - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen?redirect=no#Optionen-beim-GRUB-Auswahlmenue
<kubine> Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> TingelTangelTom, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart#Systemstart
<kubine> Title: Upstart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> TingelTangelTom, damit werden nur systemkritische Dienste gestartet, erweiterte werden ausgelassen
<TingelTangelTom> Danke Jungs, war grad beim lesen des Artikels bei ubuntuusers
<TingelTangelTom> Hatte grad noch einen Versuch gestartet und mir die Debug Meldung von mono durch gelesen
<TingelTangelTom> das Programm startete mit einem sudo Befehl, aber alle Einstellungen sind weg...
<uwe> Niemand eine Idee?
<nagetier> uwe, frag mal in #zfs
<nagetier> +zusätzlich
<uwe> ich frag gerade in #ubuntu. mal sehen was da kommt
<TingelTangelTom> uwe, bestimmt
<TingelTangelTom> mir wurde dort bisher immer ganz gut geholfen
<uwe> TingelTangelTom, wie lange sollte man eigentlich hier eigentlich auf eine Antwort warten?`
<TingelTangelTom> uwe, Gute Frage, nächste Frage...
<TingelTangelTom> uwe, es kann durchaus passieren das nichts kommt
<_moep_> uwe: je nach uhrzeit/tag
<uwe> wann ist denn immer die beste zeit?
<nagetier> uwe, bei so speziellen Fragen kann die Antwort auch mal ganz ausbleiben
<TingelTangelTom> uwe, ich denke das du auf dem int. channel durchaus eine antwort bekommen wirst....
<uwe> so speziell finde ich das jetzt nicht ;) 
<TingelTangelTom> uwe, ich könnte Dir auch jemanden aus dem channel empfehlen aber der war vorhin afk
<TingelTangelTom> uwe, arbeitet als IT'ler in Alabama USA
<TingelTangelTom> das soll nicht heißen das dieser Channel nichts taugt! Sry wenn meine aussage falsch ankam
<uwe> ich weiß eben immer nicht so ich sonst fragen soll außer im irc. habe keine lust mich bei dutzenden foren anzumelden.
<TingelTangelTom> uwe, hast du noch keine Antwort aus dem ubuntu channel?
<TingelTangelTom> _moep_, bist du aus dem IT bereich?
<uwe> weder ubuntu noch zfs
<uwe> Ich behaupte mal wer den IRC nutzt muss das wohl sein. kennt ja sonst kaum noch einer.
<_moep_> TingelTangelTom: ja, aber das taugt eher für den offtopic kanal
<Fuchs> *hust* 100k Nutzer alleine auf diesem Netzwerk 
<TingelTangelTom> uwe, falsch mein lieber, ich bin durch ubuntu erst dazu gekommen
<TingelTangelTom> obwohl ich zugeben muss das Ubuntu immer noch nicht so Anwenderfreundlich wie Windoof ist und man sich sehr damit auseinander setzen muss
<Fuchs> *anwenderfreundlich (Adjektiv)  *Windows  *auseinandersetzen, 
<Fuchs> und das alles gehoert nicht wirklich in den Supportkanal hier :) 
<TingelTangelTom> Jepp entschuldigung
<uwe> seit XP versteh ich Windows sowieso nicht mehr.
<Fuchs> -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<TingelTangelTom> Falls es jemanden interessiert, Server läuft wieder....
<TingelTangelTom> Vielen Dank für euren Support. Schönen Abend noch
<qohelet> Grüß euch, weiß jemand was man gegen den Kafeine-Bug im Flashplayer machen soll? Reicht es wenn ich im Firefox das Shockwave-Plugin deaktiviere
<hilfe> hallo bin absoluter ubuntu neuling und bräuchte mal hilfe
<_moep_> dann stell deine frage
<hilfe> hab ein acer aspire one. nach ständigen problemen mit viren hab ich mir jetzt linux ubuntu raufinstallieren lassen.allerdings bekomme ich damit den drucker/scanner nicht zum laufen und kenn mich gar nicht mitm installieren aus
<_moep_> schau hier mal
<_moep_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite
<kubine> Title: Startseite › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<_moep_> hättest du es selbst installiert, dann würdest du jetzt wissen, wie man was installiert. wenn du nicht gewillt bist, dir selbst wissen anzueignen, wirst du meiner Erfahrung nach Ubuntu/Linux irgendwann wieder löschen
<hilfe> ah dankeschön. war zwar schon über nen link auf der seite aber wenn man die startseite net am anfang hernimmt.....
<hilfe> mal schauen wie s wird. hab halt öfter mal keine nerven für pc sachen drum lasse ich mir sowas eigentlich lieber machen
<_moep_> du musst halt erst mal cups (der druck dienst) installieren
<_moep_> bzw vorher erst mal googlen, inwiefern dein drucker unterstützt wird
<hilfe> war über google schon auf ner seite heut und dort hab ich n paket für den epson xp 305 runtergeladen aber irgendwie haute das ganze nicht so hin
<hilfe> unter systemwerkzeuge wird drucker angezeigt. denke du meinst das mit dem druckdienst oder?
<_moep_> ja du musst den treiber
<_moep_> unter cups laden
<_moep_> https://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-XP-302_303_305_306_Series
<kubine> Title: Printer: Epson XP-302 303 305 306 Series | OpenPrinting - The Linux Foundation (at www.openprinting.org)
<jokrebel> hilfe: erste Regel: nach Ubuntu-Lösungen suchen und erstmal nicht den Herstellerseitenanleitungen folgen 
<hilfe> ja die hersteller sind ja eh alle nur mit windows irgendwie verbandelt....leider......
<jokrebel> hilfe: Erste Anlaufstelle sollte das Ubuntuusers-Wiki sein http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Epson-Drucker_und_-Multifunktionsger%C3%A4te
<kubine> Title: Epson-Drucker und -Multifunktionsgeräte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> wobei wir schon bei der ersten Ausnahme sind; für Epson braucht man gegebenenfalls tatsächlich Treiber vom Hersteller.
<hilfe> oh je i gebs auf
<hilfe> da wart ich lieber bis derjenige der s mir raufinstalliert hat vom urlaub wiederkommt
<hilfe> aber wie bekomm ich eigentlich raus welche ubuntu version ich draufhab?
<jokrebel> Angemerkt sei da noch, dass es schlimmer Fälle geben könnte (manche Lexmark-Geräte) aber durchaus auch einfacher zu installierende Drucker (viele HP-Geräte zB.)
<jokrebel> hilfe: "lsb_release -a" im Terminal eintippen
<hilfe> etz probier ichs mal
<jokrebel> was? Das Drucker einrichten oder das Version bestimmen?
<hilfe> drucker anstecken und schauen ob er jetzt geht nachde ich den befehl eingegeben hab
<hilfe> version bestimmen hab i immer noch net gfunden
<jokrebel> hä?
<jokrebel> hilfe: "lsb_release -a" im Terminal eintippen  <---- das teilt Dir unter anderem die installierte Ubuntu-Version mit
<hilfe> was meinst du mit terminal eintippen?
<jokrebel> falls Du hoffst, dieser Befehl bringe Deinen Drucker zum laufen muss ich Dich enttäuschen.
<hilfe> habs kopiert und eingefügt unter dem button ausführen
<jokrebel> hilfe: Mit Terminal meine ich die Konsole. Vielleicht solltest Du Dich erst mal mit Grundlegenden Ubuntu- und Linux-Angelegenheiten beschäftigen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grundlagen#Terminal
<kubine> Title: Grundlagen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<hilfe> also im druckerstatus heisst es Druckerstatus Ausführung läuft aber er druckt nix
<jokrebel> was kopiert und wo eingefügt? Du sprichst in Rätseln. Und mit Probieren kommt man meist nicht weiter....
<hilfe> sorry ihr ratet mir hier alle anscheinend wieder ab
<hilfe> ubuntu 14.10 hab ich anscheinend rauf sagt mir das terminal
<jokrebel> hilfe: Keiner rät hier von Linux ab. Aber es ist halt anders als Windows (nix mit: irgendwo downloaden und installieren meist) und ein bisschen Eigenleitung ist schon gefordert. Aber keine Angst, ich kenn 70jährige die da prima mit klar kommen.
<hilfe> jokrebel: ja ich bin heut schon zu oft wegen ubuntu blöd angemacht worden. bin halt nun mal ein pc depp und möchte auch mal eine alternative ausprobieren.
<jokrebel> hilfe: Als absoluter Neuling allerdings nen Drucker der vielleicht nicht out-of-the-box geht (ja auch solche Drucker gibt es) korrekt installiert zu bekommen kann jetzt aber schon ne Herausforderung sein, je nach dem...
<hilfe> ja vor allem es iss ja auch noch drucker und scanner in einem epson xp-305
<jokrebel> hilfe: Wer hat Dich blöd angemacht? Wo? Warum? ... aber diese Randgespräche würden eigentlich nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic gehören.
<hilfe> frag mich nicht des ist jetzt schon der vierte chat den ich heut ausprobier und versuche jemanden zu finden der mir etwas weiterhilft
<hilfe> es stellt sich eh erst noch die frage was ich unter ubuntu alles machen kann z.b. s handy mit netbook verbinden und dateien hin und herziehen
<jokrebel> hilfe: Für Ubuntu bist Du hier absolut richtig. Und wenn Du gut in Englisch bist gäb es einen noch viel mehr besuchten englishsprachigen Kanal.
<hilfe> oh je ich mein englisch und dann noch des fachchinesisch..........
<hilfe> erinnert mich gleich an loriot mit der küchenmaschine
<jokrebel> hilfe: Auch das syncronisieren von Handy und co. klappt unter Ubuntu meist problemlos. Aber wie gesagt; allgemeine Fragen wären im Offtopic-Kanal besser platziert.
<hilfe> und was ist der offtopic kanal?
<jokrebel> hilfe: Konkrete Frage (zB. wegen der aktivierung Deines Druckers) sid dagegen hier schon richtig.
<hilfe> ja der passt trotzdem nicht so ganz des alles mit dem drucker
<jokrebel> sagte ich bereist .... #ubuntu-de-offtopic .... steht übrigens auch im "Topic" (siehe meist ganz oben in dem IRC-Client oder auch nochmal händisch aufrufbar mit /topic )
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-24
<jokrebel> Hab hier eine 4GB-SD-Karte die ich klonen möchte auf eine andere SD-Karte (auch 4GB).
<jokrebel> Es sind drei Partitionen drauf. eine fat32 2,4 GB - eine ext3 knapp 1GB und eine Swap mit 250 MB
<jokrebel> Eine steckt in nem USB-Adapter (wird als /dev/sdb bei GParted angezeigt) am Ubuntu-PC die andere in einem SD-Card-Adapter (lt. GParted /dev/mmcblk0)  -  (sind beides glaub heißen Mini/Micro-SD). 
 * bekks wartet auf die Frage :)
<nagetier> ist ja eine nette Kurzgeschichte, jokrebel .. komm doch mal zu der Frage :)
<jokrebel> naja - ich würd sie gern klonen, weis aber nicht so genau wie ich es am besten/schnellsten anstellen soll.
<jokrebel> also die sdb soll nach mmcblk0 kopiert werden.
<bekks> "dd"
<jokrebel> soweit war ich schon bin mir nur über den zu verwendenden Befehl nicht so ganz klar. Und müssen die sämtlichen Partitionen dabei dann vermutlich ausgehangen sein?
<bekks> Ja, alles muss unmounted sein und dd bs=1M if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/mmcblk0 reicht. /dev/mmcblk0 muss natürlich mindestens so gross sein wie /dev/sdb - in Bytes.
<jokrebel> sind anscheinend exakt gleich groß
<bekks> Anscheinend oder scheinbar?
<bekks> Und sind sie wirklich gleich groß?
<embik> ich frag auch noch mal hier, kennt sich hier irgendjemand zufälligerweise mit accountsservice aus? Das Ding bringt quasi undokumentierte language-tools mit und da brauche ich Hilfe für ...
<jokrebel> Laut gparted beide 3,64 GiB
<bekks> sind "GiB" Bytes?
<jokrebel> bekks: Mit sudo vermutlich. Wie lange wird das wohl dauern?
<bekks> Nein, es sind GibiBytes.
<bekks> sudo fdisk -l und angucken wie gross die Dinger sind.
<jokrebel> beide exakt 3904897024 Byte
<bekks> Ja, dann. Los :)
<jokrebel> mit sudo vor dd
<bekks> Ja.
<jokrebel> mist : dd: konnte »/dev/mmcblk0“ nicht öffnen: Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar
<jokrebel> jetzt hab ich den Adapter nochmal rausgezogen, nun erkennt er sie gar nicht mehr.
<nagetier> musst ihn auch wieder einstecken
<jokrebel> ach so ...
<nagetier> nein, scherz.. den adapter mal allein anschließen, kurz warten.. dann erst die karte wieder einlegen hilft nicht?
<nagetier> jokrebel, was sagt denn dmesg?
<jokrebel> nagetier: [ 9572.209589] mmc0: Got command interrupt 0x00030000 even though no command operation was in progress.
<nagetier> jokrebel, hm.. würde mal rebooten
<jokrebel> ja denke auch - sdb findet fdsik nun auch nicht mehr...
<jokrebel> ok, nun scheint es losgelaufen zu sein. Wie lange wird das dauern (dd gibt ja keine Rückmeldung bzw. erst wenns fertig ist)
<nagetier> jokrebel, ich tippe mal, ohne nähere Informationen zu haben, auf keine 15 Minuten
<jokrebel> ok fertig
<Luyin> jokrebel: hats funktioniert?
<jokrebel> Luyin: Scheint geklappt zu haben; ja.
<Luyin> gut
<m_ali> Re..
<m_ali> It occours when I switch my hostOS from U14.04 to U14.10. Zentyal is running in a LXC container.
<ppq> m_ali, sicher dass du den richten channel erwischt hast? ;)
<ppq> +ig
<m_ali> ne...  habs aber grad gemerkt. Danke fuer die Rueckmeldung
<m_ali> bin nur auf ein Thema im ZUsammenhang mit Zentyal in LXC gestossen
<m_ali> nachdem ich mein host OS von u14.04 auf u14.10 hochgezogen hatte (ohne die LXC container anzufassen)   hab ich die schoene meldung im log ""2015/01/24 17:48:14 [alert] 539#0: *1 readv() failed (13: Permission  denied) while reading upstream, client: <ip>, server: , request:  "GET /Login/Index HTTP/1.1", upstream:  "uwsgi://unix:///run/zentyal-webadmin/webadmin.sock:", host:  "<ip>:8443"""
<m_ali> werd einen Bug aufmachen
<ppq> hm, würd ja eh bei 14.04 bleiben, aber bugs filen ist natürlich löblich :)
<sash_> m_ali: Ich habe nach einem Umzug von 14.04 auf 14.10 Zentyl runterwerfen müssen, das ging gar nicht mehr.
<eTeddy> hi
<eTeddy> kann mir jemand ne DVB-S2 Karte empfehlen, die unproblematisch und vollumfänglich von Ubuntu unterstützt wird?
<ppq> digital devices
<ppq> irgendeine :)
<ppq> eTeddy, http://geizhals.de/?cat=vid&xf=2207_Digital+Devices~801_DVB-S2#xf_top
<kubine> Title: TV-Tuner mit Hersteller: Digital Devices, Tuner: DVB-S2 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (at geizhals.de)
<LupusE> eTeddy: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TV-Karten ... mit weiterfuehrenden links.
<kubine> Title: TV-Karten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<eTeddy> alles klar - vielen dank ;-)
<m_ali> @sash_: Bei mir tuts, nur der Login funktioniert halt nicht mehr (White Screen Of Death), ansonsten sind alle dienste da
<m_ali> das Problem existiert schon laenger  https://tracker.zentyal.org/issues/1935
<kubine> Title: Bug #1935: No more admin panel avail - Zentyal - Zentyal Bug Tracker (at tracker.zentyal.org)
<m_ali> Yes...  nur keiner hat es getracked
<m_ali> Zentyal steckt bei mir in einem LXC Container und ich habe das ganze dann unter einer neuen u14.04 INstallation  vorgenommen und da ging das update auf u14.10....
<m_ali> Ergo,...  irgendein Paket hat die Rechte veraendert und das wirkt sich bis in den LXC Container aus! Dachte das es sich urspruenglich um ein Kernel-Problem handelt (3.13 -> 3.16) (ist es aber nicht). 
<m_ali> Vorhin hatte ich noch eine LXC Nested-Container-Variante versucht, aber leider ist dann das verhalten identisch
<_moep_> ergo? das war doch diese versicherung *scnr* EOD 
<sash_> m_ali: Joah, bei mir war es halt quasi das Hauptsystem und nachdem dann die smb-Versicherungen nicht mehr klappten, hab ich alles wieder rausgeschmissen und durch normale Pakete ersetzt. Bin halt auch nicht in der Lage, das irgendwie zu debuggen, weil ich keine Ahnung von Perl habe.
<sash_> Verischerungen?
<sash_> Danke moep, für die Hirn-Infiltration.
<sash_> *Verbindungen.
<m_ali> @sash:  glaub das es am USWGI liegt, ich kann zwischen u14.04 / u14.10 rollen und LXC liegt bei mir ausserhalb....  ggf. braucht man nur ein chmod auf den richtigen Socket loszulassen. Aktuell fehlt mir die Zeit sich dazu hinzusetzen
<sash_> m_ali: Ja, ich habe das Thema im Anschluss dann auch beerdigt. Ich hatte das mal gebraucht, damit der Besitzer des Servers sich selber weitestgehend um $DINGE kümmern kann, mach das jetzt aber einfach selber und dann auf dem "normalen" Weg.
<m_ali> ich hatte aber noch einen anderen Effekt gefunden... zwar konnte ich den Container via SSH nicht mehr erreichen
<m_ali> Ich wollte noch ein Vbox Szenario nachbauen, nur in der u14.04 Standard-Installation + LXC und Zentyal im Container tut alles wie es soll nach dem Umstieg auf 14.10.
<m_ali> wie ppq meinte lieber doch bei u14.04 bleiben!  Hab aber auch nichts gegen neue Features aus u14.10/u15.04
<bekks> Und alle 9 Monate neuinstallieren oder updaten.
<bekks> Oder im April 2019 updaten, das 14.04
<_moep_> ein bisschen spaß muss sein…
<sash_> m_ali: Ich bin aber auch von 12 auf 14, sehe ich gerade. Und da hatte ich all die Riesenprobleme.
<m_ali> daher kommt mir es auch nicht direkt auf den Host
<m_ali> sondern nur in den container
<bekks> Wozu dann überhaupt? :)
<m_ali> damit ich mir die 9mantige installationsorgie sparen kann
<bekks> ??
<bekks> Um die dir zu sparen nimmst du einfach 14.04, ohne Zentyal, LXC oder was auch immer :)
<m_ali> :) genau... ich glaub ich sehe mich mal nach einem Automatic-Container-Builder um
<bekks> "ohne ... LXC ..." vs. "Automatic-Container-Builder". Whatever.
<m_ali> NoWay!!!! Hab durch sowas schon zuviel Zeit verbraten, als ich alles direkt auf dem Host hatte
<m_ali> :)
<bekks> "ohne Zentyal".
<bekks> Und ohne :)
<m_ali> Ist die Frage was man braucht....
<bekks> Versuch mir mal zu erklären wozu man Zentyal "braucht".
<m_ali> ich brauch nur das Feature fuer VirtualDomains, und Ja! man kriegts auch anders auch hin
<bekks> Über wieviele VirtualDomains reden wir denn hier? Und wieviele kommen pro Woche dazu oder werden gelöscht?
<m_ali> da ich kein ADminister bin kommenen diese DInge immer wieder mal vor.... Zu dem Zeitpunkt hat man's schon wieder vergessen, oder die Konfiguration ist dann irgendwann inkompatibel geworden
<m_ali> und das Klickertifx ist dann eine "bequeme" alternative
<bekks> Und es beantwortet meine Fragen nicht :)
<sash_> Gegen das Vergessen hilft Dokumentation.
<bekks> Irgendwie wäre ein 5 Zeilen Script sinnvoller, um vhosts anzulegen, statt sich einen LXC mit Zentyal ans Bein zu binden. Aber das muss jeder selbst füt sich entscheiden.
<m_ali> VDomains sind nicht viele, kommt aber immmal was dazu oder wie der weg
<bekks> "immer mal" heisst wie oft, wieviele? Und "nicht viele" sind wieviele?
<sash_> Ich hatte Zentyal quasi auch nur fürs Samba, damit $MENSCH Benutzer übers Webinterface hinzufügen kann. Habe dann festgestellt, dass wohl selbst das zu problematisch ist. Also pure samba, was solls?
<m_ali> Dokumentation muss man lesen und verstehen... und dann irgendwann immer wieder lesen oder aufschreiben (kostet) zeit
<bekks> Vor allem kann man das toll scripten. "Log dich ein, und tipp das ein: addsambauser. Der fragt dich dann nach einem Benutzernamen, etc."
<bekks> m_ali: Alles Ausreden.
<bekks> m_ali: Wenn du die Doku nicht mal soweit verstanden hast, dass du weisst was Zentyal da tatsächlich tut, solltest du die Kiste besser gar nicht administrieren :)
<m_ali> bekks: :) 
<bekks> Ich sehe das überhaupt nicht lustig. Ich habe als Webserveradmin zu oft solche "Unfälle" wieder reparieren müssen.
<m_ali> I wo...  Es gibt nur andere Baustellen die wichtiger sind...
<bekks> JA, dann. Viel Glück.
<m_ali> und der Tag hat nur 24h
<m_ali> , oder ich muesst mein Job wechseln
<bekks> Hat nichts mit Ubuntusupport zu tun :)
<m_ali> am End bin ich im falschen Channel gelandet... :?
<m_ali> Oder ich muesst das Paket suchen, dass die verbogenen Rechte hat :)
<eTeddy> gute n8
<Gamoder> Ah - nur kurz: "gemeinsam mit anderen Rechnern" heißt, dass ein DHCP-Server bereitgestellt wird, oder?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Das heisst nur, dass man nicht alleine im Netzwerk ist.
<Gamoder> Kann man mit dem networkmanager einen DHCP-Server konfigurieren?
<bekks> Nein.
<Gamoder> Gibt es ein einfach zu bedienendes Programm, wo man angeben kann, welches Gerät man verwenden will, es dann DHCP Server darauf ist und anzeigt, welche IPs verbundene Geräte haben und nicht mit dem NetworkManager konfliktiert?
<bekks> Nein.
<Gamoder> Welches Programm erfüllt denn am meisten dieser Bedingungen?
<LupusE> linux.
<Gamoder> Nein, ich meine eher sowas wie isc-dhcp-servet
<Gamoder> *server
<bekks> Kein DHCP Server erfüllt diese Anforderungen.
<Gamoder> Keine einzige?
<LupusE> deien frage ist irreführend. danach willst du einen ersatz für dne networkmanager, der sich in ienem netz mit dhcp einwaehlt und dann alle anderen addressen anzeigt. das allein benötigt shcon 3-5 programme.
<LupusE> jetzt soll das system dhcp spielen. also warum sollte der sich irgendwo einwählen?
<LupusE> Bliebt die erklärung wohin sich ein DHCP-Server verbinden soll aus?
<LupusE> dann erklaere ich auch nicht das man die leases tabelle auslesen könnte.
<Gamoder> Nein, ich will einen DHCP-Server, also es sollen von meinem PC aus IP-Adressen ausgegeben werden
<Gamoder> Und die ausgegeben möchte ich anschauen, wie z.B. bei der fritzbox
<LupusE> du willst also aus einem desktop einen router machen. das ist, denke ich, keine gute idee.
<LupusE> einen router zu basteln ist nicht einfach. daran scheitert es shcon. es gibt appliancec.
<k1l> Gamoder: bedenke, dass das dann nur klappt, solange der desktop auch an ist. deswegen lässt man das eigentlich zuhause die router machen, weil die immer laufen
<Gamoder> Nein, ich brauch das nur weil der odroid IP-Adressen vom DHCP-Server nimmt
<LupusE> um damit rumzuspielen ohne das system zu zerschiessen kannst du virtualbox installieren, und da z.b. ipcop drauf laufen lassen. und sehen ob es tut was du willst.
<Gamoder> Und ich ihn direkt zu meinem PC verbinden will
<LupusE> Gamoder: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dnsmasq ist deine URL.
<kubine> Title: Dnsmasq › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LupusE> aber weiterhin: es ist NICHT trivial! nutze besser eine VM umgebung.
<Gamoder> Wieso eine VM?
<LupusE> wenn du auf deinem PC einen wilden DHCP unkonfiguriert laufen laesst, dann sei dir sicher, dass kein system über kurz oder lang mehr die fritz-box nutzen wird.
<Gamoder> Nein, er soll nur auf eth0 laufen
<LupusE> weil du eine VM kontrolliert abschalten kannst. und wnen du richtig gut bist sogar auf einem eigenen interface kapseln.
<Gamoder> Da hängt dann nur ein Gerät dran
<LupusE> das steht in keinem wiedersprucht was ich sagte. es muss konfiguriert werden und dazu muss man wissen was man tut.
<LupusE> und wenn das unterface paul0 heisst und 127 geräte daran hat.
<LupusE> ich habe in meinem leben shcon viel geld verdient, weil experten 'nur mal eben geraet xyz' in das netzwerk gesteckt haben und die ganze firma konnte nicht mehr im netzwerk arbeiten.
<LupusE> und das lag 'nur am dhcp'. nicht weil er falsch konfigueirt war, sondern weil er gar nicht konfiguriert war.
<Gamoder> Selbst wenn ich was komplett falsch machen würde müsste ich wohl nur alle Geräte neu starten, außer den Laptop und es wäre alles beim alten
<LupusE> solange sich der dhcp der fritz nicth wweg haengt.
<LupusE> viel erfolg, ich bleibe bei meiner lingempfehlung. und es ist und bleribt nicht trivial.
<Gamoder> Danke jedenfalls
<LupusE> PS: Virtualbox kann auch ein eigenes netz mit DHCP managen ... ich weis nicht wie es hier mit der anzeige der geraete ist).
<bekks> Gibts keine :)
<Gamoder> Scheint jedenfalls zu funktionieren - und was auch nett ist: man kann gleich z.B. ssh odroid machen und muss nicht die IP abgeben
<Gamoder> angeben
<LupusE> immerhin weis ich seit heute auch was odriod ist. +10xp fuer LupusE ...
<Gamoder> Geht das eigentlich immer, dass man im LAN den Hostnamen verwenden kann oder ist das ein Spezialfeature von dnsmasq?
<Gamoder> :-)
<k1l> das sollte deine fritzbox auch hinbekommen
<LupusE> wenn der hostaname dnsmasq bekannt ist und das abfragende gerat den dnsmasq in der suchliste hat, dnan geht es immer.
<LupusE> ich habe zusaetzlich noch ein paar interne lookups eingefuegt. so dass se.archive.ubuntu.com z.b. das lan nicht verlaesst.
<Gamoder> Hmm, ich hab gerade geschaut, mein Router dürfte das können, sehr nett
<Gamoder> Dann hat das angeben von einem sinnvollen Namen sogar einen echten Nutzen
<denise4> Hallo
<denise4> ich habe leider probleme mit meinem ubuntu 14.04 seit heute. Hab den Rechner gestern normal runter gefahren und heute beim hochfahren gab es nur noch ein schwarzes bild als begrüßung
<denise4> dort wo ich eigentlich mein passwort eingeben soll
<denise4> hoffe mir kann jemand helfen
<denise4> ich nutze ein ppa, da meine grafikkarte von 14.04 nicht unterstützt wird
<denise4> hab auch schon den treiber deinstalliert und wieder installiert. aber es bleibt schwarz :(
<denise4> kann man diesen xserver oder x11 neu installieren?
<denise4> keiner da der helfen mag?
<denise4> huhu bekks
<denise4> ich glaub ich hab es
<denise4> http://fpaste.org/174076/
<kubine> Title: #174076 Fedora Project Pastebin (at fpaste.org)
<bekks> ja :)
<denise4> hoffe wir bekommen das hin. der rechner ist von meinem ex. der dreht mir den hals um :(
<bekks> Dafür kann ich nicht garantieren :D
<bekks> Welches Log hast du denn da hochgeladen?
<denise4> Xorg.0.log
<denise4> gibt aber noch andere
<denise4> Xorg.0.log.old
<bekks> Das war schon die richtige Datei.
<denise4> Xorg.1.log
<denise4> old
<denise4> das geht dann bis 5
<denise4> war es ne dumme idee den displaymanger zu deinstallieren und nen anderen zu versuchen?
<bekks> Welchen hast du denn deinstalliert und welchen hast du installiert?
<denise4> achja. die grafikkarte kann es nicht sein. die funktioniert einwandfrei. ist so nen zweifach boot system
<denise4> gdm war drauf
<denise4> hab den dann durch lightgdm ersetzt
<bekks> Und was passiert wenn du bootest?
<denise4> damit hab ich dann immerhin den loginscreen gesehen. also name/passwort
<denise4> aber wenn ich michj dann anmelde, sieht alles ein wenig komisch aus
<bekks> Das heisst?
<denise4> z.B fehlen die oberen menüs. also ich kann nicht minimieren, maximieren und  schliessen
<denise4> auch unter strg alt f2 dann anmelden und startx. dann sehe ich den desktop. aber von gnome sehe ich nichts. also diese obere leiste fehlt. wo die uhrzeit und so drin steht
<bekks> Also funktioniert die GRafikkarte, und Gnome ist kaputt?
<denise4> ich glaube ja
<bekks> Dann kann ich leider gar nicht helfen, weil ich kein Gnome nutze.
<denise4> kann man nicht nen anderen desktop installieren und dann testen ob der geht?
<denise4> also desktop oberfläche?
<bekks> Der wird gehen, ja. Nur repariert das nicht dein Gnome :)
<denise4> bist du so lieb und sagst mir wie ich das mache?
<bekks> Du kannst einfach Unity installieren, mit sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<denise4> also nur den desktop. bloss nichts anderes. hab das schon mal gemacht mit diesem xface. fand er gar nicht toll :(
<bekks> xface?
<bekks> WAsdas? :D
<mawil> ^^
<denise4> sieht etwas älter aus die oberfläche
<bekks> Gnome, ja.
<denise4> xfce meinte ich
<bekks> Dass heisst XFCE, nicht xface :D
<denise4> ohh :(
<bekks> Und Unity sieht auch anders aus als Gnome.
<denise4> installiere ich mit diesem befehl von da oben nur die oberfläche?
<denise4> oder installiert der auch andere tools mit?
<bekks> Da das hier kein Windows ist, hilft eine Neuinstallation nicht :)
<bekks> denise4: Das installiert auch Tools, die Unity benötigt, ja.
<denise4> ich wüsste nicht mal momentan wie ich seine daten rette
<bekks> Aber es installiert sie parallel zu dem was bereits installiert ist.
<denise4> also neu installation wäre gar nicht gut
<bekks> Und der sudo apt-get ... Befehl da oben sagt Dir auch sehr genau was getan werden wird.
<denise4> kann ich nicht einfach unity installieren. danach gnome deinstalliere und gnome wieder installieren? es lief ja gestern noch
<denise4> und ich achte immer penibelst darauf, dass ich den pc richtig runter fahre
<bekks> Da das hier kein Windows ist, hilft eine Neuinstallation nicht :)
<denise4> wie kann denn sowas passieren? also dass es von heute auf morgen nicht mehr geht
<denise4> der rechner lief ein paar tage. ich hab brav die updates installiert. aber halt nicht rebootet. nur gestern dann ausgeschaltet und heute neu gestartet :(
<bekks> Da wird irgendwas verstellt sein, irgendein Update reingepfuscht haben, etc.
<bekks> Ja, dann war es eines der Updates.
<denise4> kann das dieses ppa dingsda gemacht haben? oder eine unverträglichkeit damit?
<denise4> weil die grafikkarte ist wohl zu neu für ubuntu
<bekks> Ja, es ist durchaus wahrscheinlich, dass das PPA das war.
<denise4> hätte ich den doofen pc einfach mal angelassen bis er den abholen kommt :(
<denise4> so wäre ich dann fein raus gewesen ;P
<denise4> installiere gerade unity
<denise4> aber eins ist komisch
<denise4> anstatt nem A oder Ä zeigt der mir so nen "registered" zeichen an
<denise4> diese zeichen mit dem R drin
<bekks> Dann hast du da definitiv was verstellt ;)
<denise4> dieses
<denise4> unity ist nun installiert. login bildschirm sehe ich
<denise4> aber auch hier fehlen oben die menues
<bekks> Dann musst du noch Ubuntu / Unity auswählen beim Login.
<denise4> vielleicht merkt er es ja garnicht, wenn unity läuft :)
<denise4> von gnome auf ubuntu?
<bekks> Ja.
<denise4> juhuu
<denise4> es sieht alles wieder halbswegs normal aus
<bekks> Sehr schön :)
<denise4> kannst du mir bitte sagen, wie ich gnome deinstalliere und wieder installiere?
<bekks> Das hilft nicht.
<denise4> vielleicht zeigt der dann ja fehler an wonach ich suchen kann
<bekks> DAs ist kein Windows. Zum dritten Mal.
<denise4> das habe ich soweit verstanden. aber vielleicht zeigt er mir ja dann nen fehler an wonach ich suchen kann
<k1l> denise4: guck in die .xsession-errors was da los ist
<denise4> .xsession.errors?
<bekks> denise4: Den Fehler zeigt er dir wenn dann bei jedem Login.
<denise4> finde ich die auch im /var/log?
<k1l> wenn der ränder der fenster fehlen kann es am treiber liegen. dann guck mal den output von "dmesg" an.
<k1l> denise4: nein, im home des users
<denise4> hab ich das nicht nun wieder überschrieben mit dem installieren von unity und all dem vorher?
<denise4> also gdm deinstall, lightgdm install und wieder hin und zurück?
<k1l> denise4: löse dich bitte mal von der schlechten windows angewohneit einfach alles solange neuinstallieren zu wollen bis es geht.
<denise4> ich nutze kein windows
<k1l> zeig einfach die sachen in nem pastebin.
<denise4> ich nutze normal einen mac
<denise4> da hab ich solche probleme nicht
<denise4> dachte das wäre bei linux auch so :(
<denise4> gehe halt schon den ganzen tag irgendwelche lösungsvorschläge aus irgendwelchen foren durch
<bekks> Auch bei einem Mac (und gerade da) hilft neuinstallieren nicht, und zeigt dann auch keine Fehlermeldungen an. Ich habe auch einen. ;)
<denise4> was ich wohl auch liebert hätte lassen sollen
<k1l> ich habe keine probleme mit linux. das beweist aber nunmal nichts, weder bei mir, noch bei dir.
<denise4> k1l, da hast du sicherlich recht
<denise4> für mich muss das dingen einfach nur funktioneiren, damit ich meine grafiken bearbeitne kann auf der arbeit :)
<denise4> habt ihr beide nen moment?
<denise4> ich pastebinne die logs sofort
<denise4> kann ja nun endlich wieder nen browser starten :)
<denise4> pastebin.com/yqVWCREq
<k1l> und "dmesg"?
<k1l> ist da ein anderer benutzer drauf oder der guest account? kann der sich einloggen?
<m_ali> n8
<denise4> k1l, bevor bekks mir geholfen hatte konnte sich niemand einloggen. alles schwarz
<denise4> also bild war schwarz wo man normal user auswählt und passwort eingibt
<denise4> dmesg kommt sofort
<denise4> pastebin.com/AGfJH2AD
<denise4> pastebin.com/AGfJF2AD
<denise4> so passt es
<Fussel> nen link wär schöner
<denise4> http://pastebin.com/AGfJF2AD
<kubine> Title: [ 0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset [ 0.000000] Initializing cg - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Fussel> :)
<denise4> kann man in dem log was finden was das problem macht?
<denise4> sehe da nur einsen und nullen :)
<denise4> bekks, k1l,  fussel?
<denise4> :)
<Fussel> denise4, ich wollt nur den helfern hier helfen, sonst hab ich keinen blassen schimmer :)
<k1l> denise4: benenne den ".config" ordner mal in ".configbackup" um und logg dich neu ein und guck ob es geht.
<k1l> .config ist in deinem homefolder. ob andere user auch die probleme haben haste du ja nicht gesagt
<denise4> k1l, doch habe ich
<denise4> weil man sieht direkt zu anfang rein gar nichts
<denise4> schwarzer bildschirm direkt da wo man sonst sein passwort eingibt
<denise4> also kann man sich doch auch nicht mit nem anderen user einloggen?
<k1l> ich dachte das wäre alles schon wieder am laufen?
<k1l> und es wären nur noch die fensterrahmen, die fehlen nachdem man sich eingeloggt hat
<denise4> ja, nachdem ich unity installiert hatte
<denise4> wenn gdm läuft, geht hier ncihts
<denise4> mit lightdm kann ich mich zumindest einloggen ob in unity oder gnome
<denise4> unity läuft perfekt. gnome fehlen die menues
<bekks> Dann vergiss doch gdm. :)
<denise4> ja
<denise4> aber gnome shell soll ja laufen
<k1l> und wie ist der stand jetzt?
<denise4> also ich hab gdm deinstalliert und lightdm installiert
<denise4> damit sehe ich immerhin nen loginscreeen
<denise4> wenn ich gnomeshell starte möchte, macht er das auch. aber ich sehe die menues von den programmen nicht. 
<bekks> So wie vorhin.
<denise4> sehe auch das gnome menue nicht. uhr, panel etc
<denise4> heisst doch panel?
<denise4> das teil da oben
<denise4> hab dann mit bekks hilfe unity installiert
<denise4> da sieht alles so aus wie auf diversen screenshots von unity
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-25
<bullgard4> Es ist ja so ruhig hier!
<bullgard4> Guten Morgen!
<LupusE_> g'morgen
<David1977_> guten Morgen...
<David1977_> kurze Frage...
<David1977_> Ist es eigentlich normal, dass ich in das Kontextmenu von Dropbox in der Taskleiste nicht gut erreichen kann?
<David1977_> Immer, wenn ich es mit der rechten Maustaste aufrufe und dann den Mauszeiger zu einem der Menupunkte bewegen möchte, verschwindet das Menu bevor ich etwas auswählen kann
<David1977> gerade rausgefunden, wenn ich die Taskleiste auf "immer sichtbar stelle" ist das Problem behoben
<rentier_> Ich hab immer noch dieses Problem mit dem nicht identifizierten Screensaver
<rentier_> in welcher Logdatei sieht man wohl, welches Programm den Bildschirmschonmodus aktiviert?
<stevieh> wenn das überhaupt wohl steht, am ehesten im xlog, wenn es über x geschieht.
<l55> hi
<l55> ich möchte gern traffic shaping mit diesem skript nutzen aber es funktioniert nicht: https://raw.github.com/meermanr/adsl/master/wondershaper/wondershaper
<l55> es hat scheinbar überhaupt keinen effekt, fehler kommt aber keiner und die regeln sind eingetragen
<l55> das wondershaper skript aus den ubuntu repos funktioniert hingegen aber das möchte ich nicht weil das auch lan->lan shapet und nicht nur lan-internet
<jokrebel> wär es dann nicht vielleicht besser, das funktionierende und auf Ubuntu zugeschnittene anzupassen?
<l55> jokrebel: bin ich grade dabei, aber das tc zeug ist nicht grade einfach
<l55> zeile 165 und 181 aus dem ubuntu skript müsste ich wohl anpassen /sbin/wondershaper
<l55> hm ne ist glaub nicht so einfach, kein ahnung wie das geht. beide skripte sind für mich sehr schwer
<l55> es wäre wohl einfacher ein eigenes sehr kleines skript zu schreiben das alle kleinen pakete an erster stelle durchschickt, das KÖNNTE ich evtl hinkriegen...außer es kennt sich hier jemand damit aus?
<jokrebel> l55: Das Wiki kennst Du? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte/Traffic-Shaping
<kubine> Title: Traffic-Shaping › Skripte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<l55> jokrebel: ah da gibts ja sogar beispiele und wohl genau das was ich brauche. das seh ich mir mal an, danke.
<l55> jokrebel: hm aber da muss man auch ne bandbreite spezifieren oder?
<l55> weil dann hilft mir das nicht wirklich weiter :/
<jokrebel> l55: Keine Ahnung <g> ich brauch sowas nicht und hab noch nie damit experimentiert ;-)
<l55> jokrebel: ist halt praktisch wenn man zocken/ssh will und gleichzeitig jemand surft/downloadet. ohne traffic shaping ist ssh/zocken unmöglich.
<jokrebel> l55: ssh geht bei mir auch wenn andere im Netz viel machen einwandfrei. "Zocken" - kann ich nicht mitreden, da ist mir meine Zeit zu schade dafür ;-)
<l55> jokrebel: vielleicht macht dein router das schon ganz gut, oder du hast sehr schnelles internet.
<l55> seit voip braucht eigentlich jeder router traffic shaping, sonst wäre voip bei ausgelasteter leitung sehr unschön
<jokrebel> l55: Du hast keinen guten Router?
<l55> ne ältere fritzbox halt, könnte eigentlich traffic shaping, habe auch ein paar ports priorisiert, hat aber nichts gebracht
<l55> jokrebel: hm ich glaube langsam dieses skript würde mir eh nix bringen da es nur macs priorisiert. aber den teil um lan auszuschließen brauche ich..
<l55> jokrebel: das DSL mit 640kbit Upstream skript aus dem wiki ist komisch da "hüpft" der downloadspeed hin und her
<Thrasher> hallo
<ppq> hi
<Thrasher> vielleicht kannst du mir helfen
<Thrasher> es geht um meinen laptop
<Thrasher> ich hatte einen dualboot auf der platte
<Thrasher> der sollte gelöscht werden mit dd if=
<Thrasher> fehlanzeige
<Thrasher> danach Bootmgr missing
<Thrasher> jetzt habe ich nur debian kanotix installiert bekommen
<ppq> was wolltest du löschen?
<ppq> die ganze platte?
<ppq> die platte mit dd einmal mit nullen zu überschreiben macht nur dann sinn, wenn du die platte oder das notebook weggeben willst
<Thrasher> laptop vom kollegen der wollte alles gelöscht haben
<Thrasher> ich habe aber die ganze platte neu partioniert für linux
<k1l> der dd befehl ist unvollständig. aber wenn du generell die platte dd'st dann ist da auch kein bootloader mehr drauf, ja
<Thrasher> ok aber jetzt läuft kanotix und der hat einen bootloader installiert
<Thrasher> nur kann ich jetzt nichts anderes mehr booten
<Thrasher> es soll ubuntu laufen
<k1l> ähm, wo ist denn jetzt das ubuntu problem?
<Thrasher> ubuntu bootet nicht
<ppq> ich sehe auch kein problem. ubuntu installieren, dem installer dabei sagen er soll alles plattmachen, fertig
<k1l> du hast dsa doch gelöscht
<Thrasher> es kommt nur noch grub von kanotix
<Thrasher> was ist dsa
<k1l> *das
<Thrasher> was gelöscht
<k1l> sag mal an, was du da genau gemacht hast, welchen dd befehl hast du genommen?
<k1l> Thrasher: so wie ich dich verstehe hast du die gesamte platte gelöscht.
<Thrasher> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1MB conv=noerror
<Thrasher> genau gesamte platte gelöscht
<Thrasher> und dann neu partioniert+
<k1l> und jetzt? wenn da nur partitionen sind, dann ist da immernoch kein betriebssystem, was gebootet werden kann
<ring0> wozu neu parationiert? nach dem dd'en des kompletten geräts einfach vom ubuntu bootmedium starten. der installer macht den rest oder lässt es dich auch wahlweise anpassen
<k1l> Thrasher: du musst nun einen ubuntu stick/cd starten und dann die installation starten. da kannst du die partitionen im installer auswählen oder halt den installer alles nochmal automatisch partitionieren lassen.
<Thrasher> ich konnte nur mit der live cd von kanotix partionieren
<Thrasher> das habe ich getan mit gparted
<Thrasher> und jetzt kann ich kanotix installieren 
<k1l> ja du kannst nicht ubuntu installieren mit dem kanotix lice system.
<Thrasher> aber wenn ich neu starte und ich ubuntu von cd booten will
<Thrasher> nein es ist kein os drauf
<Thrasher> die platte ist nur partioniert
<ghostcube> also nochmal langsam für fortgeschrittene. du hast die platte genullt. mit gparted partitionen angeklegt..  warum das? warum hast du nicht eine ubuntu installations cd runtergeladen und im rahmen der installation neu partitioniert?
<ghostcube> wieso nimmt man da bitte eine kanotix cd?
<k1l> Thrasher: ja was passiert denn, wenn du ubuntu vom stick oder von der cd startest? welches ubuntu ist es ganz genau? welcher fehler kommen?
<Thrasher> ubuntu lief nicht nach dem die platte leer war
<Thrasher> kanotix war die einzige distro die gebootet hat
<ring0> dem live-medium ist es schnuppe, ob die festplatte genullt ist oder nicht
<Thrasher> auf der leeren platte
<k1l> Thrasher: wir müssen das jetzt mal beschleunigen: welches ubuntu iso hsat du genau auf der cd?
<k1l> Thrasher: was ist die hardware die du da hast?
<Thrasher> es ist ein emachines notebook e525
<k1l> welches genau? welche hardware?
<jokrebel> und die Ubuntu-Version ist?
<k1l> "mein auto fährt nicht" hilft dem automechaniker auch nicht beim reparieren.
<k1l> und welches ubuntu iso ist auf der cd? welches genau?=
<k1l> Thrasher: ok: da du die infos nicht liefern kannst oder willst: es kann sein, dass du da ein 64bit ubuntu hast aber dein rechner so alt ist und nur 32bit kann. dann musst du ein 32bit ubuntu iso nehmen und das geht dann.
<k1l> Thrasher: die andere einfache möglichkeit ist: deine kiste ist sowas von alt, dass sie kein PAE kann. dann kannst du nur ein Lubuntu probieren, wobei ich nicht weiß ob die da immernoch auf non-PAE setzen.
<Thrasher> ich werde es mal kurz mit einer 32 bit version prüfen
<k1l> du kannst einfach mal die hardware benennen
<Thrasher> sorry aber auf jeden fall 64 bit
<k1l> "lshw" im terminal
<Thrasher> lshw funkt nicht 
<Thrasher> bin auf der live cd
<ghostcube> die liest auch die hardware sonst gings nich
<gschwepp> Thrasher: Es ist sinnvoll die Fehlermeldung zu nennen. "funkt nicht" ist wenig hilfreich. 
<k1l> "cat /proc/cpuinfo"   den output bitte in einen pastebin
<k1l> !paste | Thrasher 
<k1l> !paste > Thrasher 
<ghostcube> cat /proc/cpuinfo bitte in ein üpastebin 
<kubine> Thrasher: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Thrasher> rocessor       : 0
<Thrasher> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
<Thrasher> cpu family      : 6
<Thrasher> model           : 23
<Thrasher> model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          900  @ 2.20GHz
<Thrasher> stepping        : 10
<gschwepp> *kopf tisch* 
<Thrasher> microcode       : 0xa07
<Thrasher> cpu MHz         : 2194.635
<Thrasher> cache size      : 1024 KB
<Thrasher> fpu             : yes
<k1l> Thrasher: ich hab es extra gesagt, dass du das bitte in einen pastebin reinpackst. also bitte das nochmal versuchen (siehe die message von kubine )
<Thrasher> paste:421203:ausgabe
<Thrasher> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421203/
<kubine> Title: ausgabe › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> ok, sowohl pae als auch lm flag, also sollte der sowohl 64bit als auch PAE können
<k1l> dann musst du jetzt mal sehr viel spezifischer werden welches ubuntu du da probierst und was genau die fehlermeldungen sind
<Thrasher> ok ich habe keine fehlermeldung 
<Thrasher> ich versuche es mit vivid
<k1l> stop
<k1l> willst du uns nicht sagen welche ubuntu genau du da versucht hast?
<k1l> einfach blind rumzutesten kannst du gerne machen, aber dann musst du nicht hier nach hilfe fragen wenn du eh keine hilfe möchtest :/
<Thrasher> ubuntu vivid
<Thrasher> bei distrowatch als iso
<k1l> du weißt aber, dass das eine alpha version ist? und die eh nicht funktionieren kann?
<Thrasher> ist das neueste
<k1l> für linux beginner ist das neuste nicht der sicherste einstieg. zieh dir mal eine 14.04 LTS von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads  und nimm die.
<kubine> Title: Downloads › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Thrasher> ok
<k1l> mit spielereien wie alpha versionen kannst du anfangen, wenn du eine ahnung hast, was du da machst.
<Thrasher> 64 oder 32 bit
<k1l> 64bit. deine cpu kann das
<Thrasher> ich werde es versuchen bis später
<Thrasher> vielen dank 
<k1l> ja viel erfolg. wenn du probleme hast dann denk dran, dass wir sehr viele infos benötigen.
<Floggi> nabend
<Floggi> bin gerade am installieren der ubuntu 14.04 server variante
<Floggi> wie kann es sein, dass er meine nic p2p1 nennt?
<Floggi> kenne sonst nur ethX
<Floggi> oder halt br0, wenn das interface bridged ist
<Floggi> aber was hat es mit p2p1 auf sich? und warum macht er das nun so? hab die server version schon auf zieg servern installiert... aber nie so ne schnittstellenbenennung gesehen?
<ring0> Floggi, ich meine das was mit "predictable network interface names" zu tun. aber selbst gesehen hab ich es auch noch nicht
<koegs> kommt auf den treiber an
<Floggi> hatte vorher die 14.04.0 sozusagen
<Floggi> nun die 14.04.1
<Floggi> da der installier von der destkop variannte (sorry) CRAP ist. nutze ich nun die server für meinen desktop
<Floggi> installer
<Floggi> der installer ist mehr als nutzlos... aber das nen anderes thema und gehört hier nicht hin
<koegs> bzw. ob der Port auf dem Motherboard bzw. eine externe Karte, die Ports sollen einfacher unterscheidbar sein
<jokrebel> Wird manchmal eben auch anders benannt. Es gibt zB. bei Ateros-Karten gerne mal ein ath1 oder so
<Floggi> koegs, naja selbes board wie zuvor. nur  halt 14.04.1 nun und nicht 14.04.0
<k1l_> Floggi: was ist am installer denn nutzlos? des installer ist das, was ubuntu so groß gemacht hat, weil er eben einem normalen user die installation einfacher macht.
<Floggi> vorher hatte ich halt eth0
<k1l_> Floggi: und jetzt bricht deine welt zusammen?
<Floggi> kann ich das später wieder ändern? weil mit p2p1 komme ich ned klar :=)
<koegs> in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<k1l_> das ist bei der server variante wohl starndard.
<Floggi> k1l_, der installer ist deshalb crap, da man z.B keine swap disk deklarieren kann, wenn man manual partitioniert
<k1l_> Floggi: das ist blödsinn
<koegs> komisch, hab ich andauernd gemacht O.o
<Floggi> --> encryption!
<Floggi> ne, das geht nicht
<koegs> klar
<Floggi> man kann mit dem installer kein dual boot installieren. 
<Floggi> man kann nur auswählen, dass er das system encrypted.... was aber bei dualboot nicht geht
<Floggi> dann auf manual... dort kann man speicherplatz für eine verschlüsselung angeben... allerdings kein lvm mehr einrichten
<Floggi> kann gerne screenshots liefern.... es geht "nicht"
<Floggi> ist nicht das erste mal, dass ich mich über den installer aufrege. ;)
<Floggi> drum nutze ich nu die server version. oder die netinstall... da ist auch noch der alte installer bei
<Floggi> mal sehen
<Floggi> koegs. danke für den tipp mit udev. werde es dann später umbenennen
<bekks> Floggi: Das geht sehr wohl-
<bekks> Und auch mit encryption kann man bei manueller partitionierung swap anlegen.
<Floggi> ja klar
<Floggi> aber kein lvm in der parition
<bekks> 0125 190211 < Floggi> k1l_, der installer ist deshalb crap, da man z.B keine swap disk deklarieren kann, wenn man manual partitioniert
<bekks> Gerade eben hast du das Gegenteil behauptet. Und ich habe seit 10 Jahren nichts anderes als LVM verwendet.
<Floggi> und da rein dann die verschlüsselte swap partition
<bekks> Funktioniert einwandfrei.
<Floggi> versuch es bekks. stell es nach. es geht nicht
<bekks> Es geht. Ich habe das schon mehrere Dutzend Mal gemacht.
<Floggi> du hast den installer von 14.04.1 shchon benutzt dafür?
<bekks> Natürlich.
<Floggi> installer 14.04.0 != 14.04.1
<bekks> Ich weiss das...
<Floggi> komisch bekks... sonst sagste immer hast mit crypto @luks nix zu stecken :D
<Floggi> nvm
<bekks> Floggi: Ja, und? Nur weil ich die nicht für _meine_ System eeinsetze, heisst dass nicht, dass ich keine Ahnung davon habe?
<jokrebel> Floggi: Schon mla dran gedacht, dass einfach Dein CD teildefekt sein könnte?
<Floggi> jokrebel, klar
<Floggi> hab nach dem dl die checksum überprüft
<Floggi> dann per dd auf den usb stick
<Floggi> danach die daten wieder verifizieren lassen
<Floggi> kein fehler
<Floggi> schade, dass nicht mal mehr ne alternate angeboten wird zu 14.04.1 :(
<bekks> Was für eine Alternative?
<Floggi> ALTERNATE CD...
<Floggi> man kann sich auch ... stellen
<Floggi> nvm...
<bekks> Ja kann man. Sieh zu wer Dir hilft, ich mach das nicht mehr. Viel Glück.
<bekks> Man kann sich auch anstellen, und nur dumme Kommentare ablassen.
<Floggi> tja bekks... siehste mal.... wie gut, dass meine frage schon beantwortet wurde. und das auch ohne so dumme comments wie aus deiner richtung kommen
<Floggi> danke nochmals koegs
<Floggi> bye
<bekks> Floggi: Wenn du stänkern willst, dann mach das woanders.
<Floggi> ...
<bekks> Geht doch.
<subz3r0> ahoi allerseits
<subz3r0> hab mir ne neue ssd gegönnt
<subz3r0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/TRIM#Automatisches-TRIM-ab-Ubuntu-14-04-LTS
<kubine> Title: TRIM › SSD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<subz3r0> ubuntu 14.04 macht ja autotrimm durch nen cron job
<subz3r0> kann ich mir das "discard" in der fstab sparen?
<subz3r0> steht bis 13.10
<subz3r0> in anderen howtos packen sie es trotzdem rein
<k1l_> ubuntu machts ab install ab 14.04(?) automatisch mit dem cronjob.
<subz3r0> hey k1l_ 
<subz3r0> jo so stehts im wiki
<subz3r0> hatte vorher halt immer noch das discard drin
<subz3r0> also kann ich mir das sparen?
<k1l_> hast du neu inatslliert?
<subz3r0> jo
<k1l_> dann ja, kannst ja zur not mal nach dem cronjob gucken.
<subz3r0> gerade erst von der arbeit wieder rein. wollte noch fix ein bisschen weiter konfigurieren :)
<subz3r0> k1l_: das zählt dann nur für normale disks? oder auch platten die verschlüsselt sind?
<subz3r0> weil bei dm-crypt steht da wieder, dass der zusatz auch in die crypttab muss
<k1l_> ich würde mal sagen, der als ext4 gemountet ist
<k1l_> dann mach das mal. mit verschlüsselung bin ich raus
<subz3r0> jo is ext4
<subz3r0> wollte erst mal btrfs testen. aber bin immer gut gefahren mit ext4
<hans_> Hallo
<hans_> Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Festplatte
<subz3r0> hallo hans_ 
<subz3r0> dann schieß mal los
<hans_> mein home folder wird irgendwie immer kleiner
<hans_> als wenn er schrumpft
<k1l_> immer kleiner?
<hans_> Na, am Anfang waren es 30 GB frei
<hans_> jetzt nur noch 10 GB
<k1l_> dann hast du wohl 20GB belegt
<subz3r0> hans_: das problem hatte ich auch letztens :)
<subz3r0> kleines aber feines programm: ncdu
<hans_> obwohl ich nicht soviel drauf habe
<k1l_> was sagt denn "df -h", bitte in einem pastebin service wie paste.ubuntuuser.de
<hans_> ja ncdu is gut
<subz3r0> installier das mal im terminal. geh in dein homedir und führe ncdu aus
<subz3r0> dann siehst du was wie viel verbraucht
<k1l_> man kann auch direkt baobab nehmen. das ist dann in bunt und zum klicken
<hans_> Ja die größer dateien habe ich schon alle runtergehauen
<k1l_> zeig doch wie gesagt mal das df- h
<hans_> Kann ich den homefolder irgendwie größer machen?
<subz3r0> wen du nen lvm nutzt. geht das sogar online ;)
<subz3r0> wenn
<subz3r0> ansonsten, ja kann man
<k1l_> kommt auf deine platte drauf an. generell? ja. bei dir? wir brauchen mehr infos
<subz3r0> aber ist mir vorsicht zu geniessen
<hans_> Dateisystem    Größe Benutzt Verf. Verw% Eingehängt auf
<hans_> /dev/sda6        50G     41G  7,0G   86% /
<hans_> none            4,0K       0  4,0K    0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<hans_> udev            3,9G    4,0K  3,9G    1% /dev
<hans_> tmpfs           795M    1,4M  793M    1% /run
<hans_> none            5,0M       0  5,0M    0% /run/lock
<hans_> none            3,9G     39M  3,9G    1% /run/shm
<subz3r0> stop!
<hans_> none            100M     40K  100M    1% /run/user
<hans_> /dev/mmcblk0p1   16G    9,3G  5,8G   62% /media/hans/7819-8278
<k1l_> !paste > hans_ 
<kubine> hans_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<subz3r0> herje :D
<k1l_> hans_: warum habe ich denn sogar noch extra auf den pasteservice verwiesen?
<hans_> oh gott wie geht das^ ^
<k1l_> lies die meldung vom bot.
<k1l_> mehr lesen, weniger wild rumklicken
<subz3r0> erste was man auf dem schiesstand lernt... Finger vom Abzug!
<subz3r0> :p
<hans_> [paste:421208:df -h]
<subz3r0> wtf?
<k1l_> die url wäre besser
<subz3r0> du sollst den service nutzen und da pasten
<subz3r0> oder pastebin.com
<subz3r0> dann auf "okay" "send" oder was auch immer
<subz3r0> und uns den link schicken
<hans_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421208/
<kubine> Title: df -h › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> subz3r0: ruhig brauner
<subz3r0> k1l_: ja, is gut. rotiere gerade. muss den rechner noch fitt machen für morgen. sonst nix mehr remote auf die kiste von aussen ;)
<k1l_> hans_: du hast keine extra /home partition. also musst du dein ganzes system vergrößern
<hans_> oh echt? kein extra home, mist
<hans_> mit gparted?
<k1l_> hans_: aber wenn du "baobab" als programm nutzt, dann kannst du mal gucken wo bei dir da die 40GB an daten liegen und ob du das alles so brauchst. ein einfacher desktop install bruacht nur fürs  system so knap 10GB. der rest wird bei dir userdata im /home sein
<k1l_> hans_: und ganz ganz wichtig: bevor du jetzt losgehst und wild partitionen verschiebst: mach ein backup. und dann musst du ein live-linux starten um die partitionen zu verändern.
<hans_> oh danke 
<hans_> Ich habe ein dualboot mit windows, Ich würde auch mal gerne ubuntu gerne noch mal installieren, habe aber angst dass ich dann das win schrotte
<k1l_> das windows würde ich sich lieber selber verkleinern lassen. aber ncihts ohne vorher backups zu machen
<k1l_> warum denn nochmal installieren? 
<hans_> ja weil es vieles nicht so rund läuft, ich habe 8 GB ram unter der haube und es läuft nicht so fluffig wie ich es gern hätte
<k1l_> kommt auf den rest vom system drauf an und was da alles läuft
<hans_> du meinst windoof?
<k1l_> nein?
<k1l_> den rest der hardware. und welche dienste da unter ubuntu alle laufen
<hans_> ok
<hans_> Ich habe noch ein anderes Problem
<hans_> seit 2, 3 Monaten kackt mein Firefox ständig ab
<k1l_> weil du 300 tabs offen hast? :)
<hans_> nein
<k1l_> starte firefox mal aus dem terminal und gucke ob er da einen error anzeigt nach dem er gecrasht ist
<hans_> wie ging das nochmal? sudo firefox?
<subz3r0> nein!
<subz3r0> einfach firefox eintippen 
<k1l_> um gottes willen
<fbausch> starte niemals eine GUI mit sudo
<subz3r0> lass mal meinen willen aus dem spiel k1l_ 
<k1l_> nicht einfach irgendwo sudo vorklatschen wenn man nicht weiß warum man das genau so braucht.
<subz3r0> :D
<hans_> oh, gott geht das terminal auf speed
<hans_> ich habe mich in yt eingeloggt und prompt dreht er ab
<hans_> error.: file /build/buildd/firefox-35.0+build3/ipc/glue/MessageChannel.cpp, line 1508
<k1l_> welches ubuntu ist das?
<hans_> 14.04
<hans_> Ich habe eben bauchschmerzen, wenn ich chromium benutze
<k1l_> benenne mal deinen .mozilla ordner im home um und gucke ob es dnan besser ist
<subz3r0> oder nen neues profil erstellen ;)
<subz3r0> firefox -ProfileManger oder so im terminal
<hans_> Ich hoffe ihr seid mir nicht böse, wenn ich das erst morgen mache. Muss ich die Koje. Ich danke euch aber schon sehr.
<hans_> in
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-25
<noxs> tach zusammen
<David1977> o/
<LetoThe2nd> x2xx3x: verbindungsprobleme?
<x2xx3x> nö, nickprobleme, mein thunderbird war scheinbar online..
<nfr> Ich habe Ubuntu 14.04 und Skype installiert. Ich habe weiterhin ein Logitech Webcam, die per USB angeschlossen ist. Ab und zu funktioniert das Microfon in Skype, oft bekommt man aber einach garkeinen Sound aufgenommen. Ideen, wie ich das weiter debuggen kann?
<David1977> das hier schon gelesen? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype/
<David1977> Da stehen ein paar Sachen dazu drin
<nfr> David1977, ja, schon geschaut. Hat keine Lösung gebracht.
<ich_> hallo an alle
<ich_> ich habe eine über Kdemlive
<ubik123> Hallo, wenn wir schon mal bei Skype sind [14:39]: Bei mir kommt es oft vor, dass ich nicht auf "Annehmen" klicken kann, wenn jemand anruft.
<ubik123> Aber ich benutze debian
<David1977> dann wirst du wohl bei #debian nachfragen müssen
<leeky_> Hallo zusammen
<leeky_> habe ein Problem mit letsencrypt auf debian
<leeky_> Fehler: Gesicherte Verbindung fehlgeschlagen
<leeky_> So Firefox ..
<leeky_> nginx wurde reloadet und restarted ..
<leeky_> Firefox Verlauf wurde gelöscht
<nagetier> leeky_, Hallo, leider falscher Kanal
<Rochvellon> Debian oder Ubuntu? Debian wäre #debian
<leeky_> Switched, danke euch
<Loetmichel> samma, das find ich aber nicht lustig... heut blinkte die Öldruckkontolle des Omega wieder auf beim bremsen... dh: der eimer hat jetzt auf 450km 3 liter öl gefressen... menno, doch zur werkstatt bringen. in DEM ölschlamm and der maschine suche ich das leck sicher nicht :-(
<Loetmichel> ups. falscher chan, sorry
<stevieh> #kackopel ?
<jokrebel> Hm - grade vorhin war die Tastatur bei diesem DELL XPS 15Z noch beleuchtet. Seit ich das 14.04ÖTS auf die Festplatte installiert hab, leuchtet aber hinter der Tastatur nichts mehr :-(
<feodoran> Hi, was kann ich tun wenn die Laptop Lautsprecher plötzlich nicht mehr funktionieren, der Klinken-Anschluss (Kopfhörer) aber noch geht? Ich habe bereits versucht alsa/pulseaudio neu zu installieren. alsa-info: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9dd736a81a94b156d13fb71efff72ca8d036dfc9
<stevieh> jokrebel: dell beleuchtet das per software?
<jokrebel> hmhmhm - jetzt hab ich grad Fn+Helligkeitsänderung gedrückt nun leuchtet es wieder
<peto> hallo, macht vielleich jemand ubuntu touch fuer N7000?
<k1l_> ja mch mal :)
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<sdx32> peto: machst du? Cool. Wann gibt's 'nen Release Candidate?
<peto> mach ich nicht, vielleicht versuch ich es, aber weiss ich nicht ob ich es machen kann :)
<uniCAT> hi, ich habe über lshw -html > ~/System.html meine System Informationen ermittelt
<uniCAT> was bedeuten in der html Liste ROT Einträge eigentlich? bei mir: z.B: display controller + SMBus + Power
<k1l> http://askubuntu.com/questions/348151/red-items-in-html-sudo-lshw-html-hardware-html
<uniCAT> super, thx
<uniCAT> GN8 an alle
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-26
<barney> einen schönen guten Morgen gewünscht
<barney> ich möchte mich für Euren letzten Support erneut herzlich bedankn und anfragen ob es sich "rechnet" mein Problem als bug zu posten ?
<barney> und wenn ja, wie ich dies anstellen darf ;-)
<barney> andernfalls möchte ich ggf monitär erkenntlich zeigen 
<barney> *mich
<Rochvellon> barney: wenn du spenden möchtest, kannst du diese gerne an https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ubuntuusers/Spenden/ senden :)
<barney> k, Rochvellon ! also kein bug?
<barney> wird eh zeit, dass TuxInCommon auch €uronen bekommen :O
<barney> uops, datt tut sich reimen, und watt sich reimt ist Chuud ;) 
<barney> Bb, regards, ReadU <3
<krisse> hallo. bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich hier richtig bin und ob mir hier jemand weiter helfen kann...
<Fuchs> versuch es mal, einfacher als diese Einleitung
<krisse> ich habe ein altes thinkpad r61i per vga an einen neueren fernseher angeschlosse, habe aber probleme mit den auflösungseinstellungen...
<krisse> es lässt sich für den fernseher keine passende auflösung anwählen, die das bild nicht verzerrt. 
<krisse> brauche ich vielleicht andere vga treiber?
<stevieh> krisse: was bietet der laptop denn an an auflösungen?
<ppq> krisse, du kannst mir xrandr beliebige auflösungen erzwingen, nicht bloß die vorgegebenen. das geht in form einer modeline. schau dir das hier mal an: http://axebase.net/blog/2011/07/27/hinzufuegen-einer-aufloesung-ueber-cvt-und-xrandr/
<stevieh> kann auch sein, dass der TV über seine auflösungen lügt.
<krisse> xrandr liefert: Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1280 x 800, maximum 32767 x 32767
<krisse> LVDS1 connected 1280x800+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 331mm x 207mm
<krisse>    1280x800       59.9*+
<krisse>    1024x768       60.0  
<krisse>    800x600        60.3     56.2  
<krisse>    640x480        59.9  
<krisse> VGA1 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
<krisse>    1024x768       60.0* 
<krisse>    800x600        60.3     56.2  
<krisse>    848x480        60.0  
<krisse>    640x480        59.9  
<krisse> VIRTUAL1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<krisse> deshalb ist die auflösung, die der fernseher eigentlich schaffen sollte (1920*1080) auch nicht einstellbar. 
<stevieh> wobei die 848x480 wenigstens nicht verzerrt sind.
<ppq> die grafikkarte (quadro nvs 140M laut tante gugel) kann für VGA bis zu 2048x1536 
<ppq> 1920*1080 sollten also theoretisch gehen
<ppq> versuch doch mal die zu erzwingen per modeline, krisse 
<ppq> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR/
<karamba> Ich habe gerade eine alte Festplatte in meinen neuen PC eingebaut. Der Samsung Sycmaster zeigt zwar HD Auflösung an, wenn er das Kabelsignal sieht, aber die Grafik unter Kubuntu 15.10 ist grottenschlecht aus. Mehr wie eine Windows 95 Grafik im angesicherten Modus. Unten links der KDE Start button ist gar nicht mehr im Bild und die Ränder sind nicht Bild. Kann man irgendwie einen Befehl absetzen, so dass der die Grafik versucht neu
<karamba> Ich habe einen high End Bildschirm und ein brandneus Asus Z170-A.  
<stevieh> und die festplatte kommt aus nem anderen PC?
<stevieh> grafik neu konfigurieren
<karamba> Ja.
<karamba> Aus einem etwas älterem. War ein 19". Jetzt habe ich 27"
<karamba> Versteht der das nicht austomatisch?
<karamba> Wie gehe ich da vor?
<karamba> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg scheint nichts zu bewirken.
<krisse> sorry, hatte mal kurz nen neustart versucht...
<stevieh> karamba: hehe, das hab ich auch nie kapiert. Gibts ne xorg.conf?
<stevieh> Lösch die mal 
<karamba> Even though the Samsung monitor showsBist du da sicher? Ich dachte du hast es nicht kapiert.
<stevieh> es wird weniger die Bildschirmgrösse als ne andere grafikkarte
<krisse> habs vorhin geschafft die 1920x1080 bei 60hz zu erzwingen, allerdings war das bild dabei völlig falsch positioniert. es lag also ein großteil außerhalb des bildschirms.
<karamba> krisse, Ja, so ist es bei mir auch
<krisse> außerdem blieb die "neu-erlernte" auflösung auch nicht erhalten nach dem neustart
<karamba> stevieh: also im laufenden Betrieb von X die xorg.conf datei löschen?
<stevieh> krisse: es kann gut sein, dass der TV das nicht auf dem VGA kann. 
<karamba> stevieh: und dann? neu starten?
<stevieh> karamba: kannst auch X stoppen dafür.
<stevieh> und dann x neu starten.
<karamba> sudo stop x ?
<stevieh> und evtl. mit lspci schauen was für ne grafikkarte drin ist.
<karamba> Ist onboard
<stevieh> service dumpfeskdegreetdings stop
<karamba> Wenn die xorf.conf weg ist, dann crasht der doch nach dem neustart, wenn er keine findet.
<stevieh> erst unter X ausloggen und dann mit Ctrl-Alt-F1 auf ne Konsole
<stevieh> nein, heutzutage brauchts keine xorg.conf mehr
<krisse> unter windows läufts ja... der fernseher sollte das also können
<karamba> Ja, aber dann die doch auch nicht das Problem sein, oder?
<krisse> deshalb dachte ich halt einfach an andere treiber...
<stevieh> wenn die nicht da ist, ist sie nicht das problem.
<krisse> falls es die gibt
<stevieh> krisse: was ist da drin? Nvidia?
<krisse> intel gm965 mobile blablabla
<karamba> Wo wäre die normaler weise die xorg.conf?
<krisse> gibts da aktuelle treiber? direkt bei lenovo und intel werd ich irgendwie nicht fündig, bzw. steig auch durch deren seite nicht so ganz durch...
<stevieh> nein, die sollten bei nem normalen X dabei sein.
<stevieh> aber ich muss los
<karamba> Gibt es da keinen Befehl, der die Grafik so konfiguriert, wie Ubuntu es für richtig hält?
<krisse> ich bin auch langsam am verzweifeln...
<krisse> solche sachen sind halt der grund, warum man dann doch immernoch am blöden windows klebt...
<krisse> wenn man das einfach irgendwie grafisch mit ein paar klicks beheben könnte...
<karamba> Ich habe da eigentlich nie Probleme unter Ubuntu. Dieses Mal habe ich aber eine Platte von einem alten PC in brandneue hardware gepackt.
<karamba> Und ich möchte nur als letzte Option das System komplett neu installieren.
<krisse> hab ich vorhin schon probiert. hab statt unity mal xubuntu drauf gemacht. hat nicht geholfen, um das auflösungsproblem zu lösen
<krisse> jetzt nach einem neustart ist die neu hinzugefügte auflösung "1920x1080 60Hz" zwar auswählbar. wenn man diese anwählt, ändert sich aber nichts. alle anderen vorher bereits wählbaren auflösungen funktionieren aber...
<spoo_> hi
<spoo_> kurz gefragt, wlchen befehl nutze ich für pakete deinstall? apt-get remove oder autoremove ??
<spoo_> ich komm nicht drauf klar, weil ich zb einaml remove amarok zb. gemacht habe und danach autoremove... 350~mb wurden entfernt? jetzt frag ich mich ob ich nun andere pakete gelöscht habe die ich für andere programme brauche
<leszek> spoo_: apt-get remove <paketname> wenn nur das paket weg soll
<leszek> apt-get autoremove entfernt das paket und alle abhängigkeiten die mit dem paket installiert worden sind 
<leszek> apt-get autoremove ohne paketname entferne alles was als abhängigkeiten installiert worden war aber quasi nicht mehr gebraucht wird
<leszek> bzw. wovon das system meint es nicht mehr zu brauchen. Das muss nicht immer stimmen :P
<spoo_> ahh 
<spoo_> alles klaar danke
<spoo_> bye
<rentier_> Wie kann das sein, dass ich eine DVD in der Virtual machine unter Windows sehe aber nicht im Hostsystem?!
<rentier_> bzw wie krieg ich die (/&%$(/ Kiste dazu, die DVD anzuzeigen?
<rentier_> gibt es da nicht irgendnen Befehl, den SATAS bus neu zu scannen?
<uniCAT> hi, ich habe neue Designs aus https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xfce_Themes/#Designs-aus-den-offiziellen-Paketquellen installiert. Wie mache ich diese jetzt produktiv?
<uniCAT> Im Erscheinungsbild sind sie nicht aufgelistet.
<uniCAT> Vielleicht muss ich rebooten?+
<uniCAT> moment
<bastl> ond
<uniCAT> leider ohne Erfolg                                                                                        
<uniCAT> mit welchem Werkzeug werden Disigns angezeigt & implementiert ?
<k1l_> uniCAT: scroll etwas hoch bei dem link, den du gerade selbst gepostet hast
<uniCAT> k1l_, Stichwort Erscheinungsbild vielleicht?
<uniCAT> ist bei mir aber irgendwie nicht vorhanden.
<k1l_> uniCAT: lies bitte den abschnitt "Installation von Designs"
<uniCAT> ;-)
<k1l_> es kann vorkommen, dass das mittlerweile anders heisst. aber da musst du halt mal selber gucken und überlegen
<uniCAT> k1l_, jou
<Moonchild> Hallo wie kan ich ein verzeichnis löschen im /usr/local verzeichnis
<v0r0nwe> Konsole: rm -rf /usr/local/verzeichnis
<v0r0nwe> aber pass auf, es gibt keinen Trash dort. Es ist dann unwiderruflich weg! :)
<v0r0nwe> oder sudo rm -rf, kommt auf die Benutzerrechte deines Verzeichnisses an
<Moonchild> v0r0nwe: keine berechtigung?
<v0r0nwe> dann sudp
<v0r0nwe> *sudo
<v0r0nwe> aber wie gesat, dann ist's weg!
<Moonchild> Ok
<k1l_> Moonchild: warum willst du da was löschen?
<Moonchild> Danke
<Moonchild> Geklappt
<v0r0nwe> auch gute frage k1l_ 
<v0r0nwe> hehe aber wohl zu späz
<v0r0nwe> *spät
<k1l_> wenn ein einsteiger sudo braucht, dann wirds meist brenzlich
<v0r0nwe> ja sorry war etwas vorschnell, stimmt
<v0r0nwe> aber ich habe gewarnt wo ich konnte, hihi! ;)
<Moonchild> Wie kann ich in einer datei den weiteren link zur nächsten ändern?
<Moonchild> Die datei heist libgl.so1
<Moonchild> Darin aind 0 bites
<k1l_> was ist denn das eigentliche problem?
<Moonchild> 3d mit powermac g5
<bekks> Und welchen Link willst du wo warum wie ändern?
<Moonchild> Da steht ein link einer .bak datei
<Moonchild> Aber ich brauchee das .bak nicht
<nagetier> Moonchild, zumal "ubuntu link" direkt zum ziel führt
<Moonchild> Wie kriege ich das weg
<nagetier> "ubuntu datei entfernen"
<nagetier> Moonchild, du willst einfach nicht selber arbeiten.. geht das hier jetzt immer so weiter?
<Moonchild> Ich lerne von euch
<Moonchild> Jeder fängt klein an
<k1l_> Moonchild: eine ausreichende problembeschreibung wäre: "ich habe das problem und ich versuche gerade das hier und bekomme dabei diesen fehler"
<k1l_> Moonchild: aber du fummelst da irgendwas zurecht und wenn man mal genug info von dir bekommen hat ist die schon wieder falsch weil du selber wieder weitergefummelt hast.
<nagetier> Moonchild, das ist schon klar, aber du sollst anfangen dich selber einzulesen, wir sind nicht dafür da dir jede Kleinigkeit beizubringen, auch bekommst du so gar nicht alles mit, sondern immer nur das, was du gerade in dem Moment ausführen möchtest
<Moonchild> Ich habe ja geschrieben das ich keine berechtigung habe meine eigenen dateien zu verschieben oder zu ändern
<Moonchild> nagetier: stimmt schon
<k1l_> Moonchild: das sind nicht deine eigenen dateien. das sind systemdateien und da sollten noobs nicht wild rumfummeln weil das das system zerschiesst.
<Moonchild> Bei 3D unterstützung kann ich ja nix falsch machen geht ja momentan eh nicht
<k1l_> m(
<bekks> Soviel wie du da rumgefummelt hast, wird es nie gehen.
<Moonchild> Habe nur rasterized mesa
<bekks> du hast ja nichtmal auf meine Frage geantwortet.
<Moonchild> Ich habe schon brav komplett neuinstalliert
<k1l_> Moonchild: du machst es linux echt schwerer als es eh schon auf der apple hardware ist.
<bekks> Sondern nur, dass du irgendeine .bak irgendwie irgendwo loswerden willst.
<bekks> Es wäre jetzt ja mal genug Gelegenheit gewesen, das zu beantworten - aber das möchtest du ja nicht.
<Moonchild> bekks: in einer datei steht bei eigenschaften ein link zu einer .kak datei, ich kann das .bak nicht entfernen wegen berechrigung
<bekks> In WELCHER Datei???
<Moonchild> Libgl.so.1
<bekks> VOLLER Dateiname.
<Moonchild> Ist ja voller dateiname
<bekks> Wir können - auch wenn es Dir schwer fällt das zu glauben - NICHT erraten, WAS du WO tun willst.
<bekks> m(
<bekks> Ich bin raus
<bekks> Wenn du nicht mal einen kompletten Pfad nennen kannst, musst du selbst sehen, was du dir da zurechtbasteln willst. Mir ist das zu blöd.
<nagetier> Moonchild, gib das Verzeichnis mit an
<Moonchild> Ok
<k1l_> Moonchild: stell dir vor dein auto ist kaputt und du rufst einen mechaniker an: "ich hab hier eine schraube" "welche schraube" "eine schraube"..    so sieht das für uns hier aus.
<nagetier> Moonchild, und hattest du die Informationen in die Kernelzeile eingeben, die in der Doku zu finden war?
<Moonchild> Welche kernelzeile
<bekks> Die, die man dir ungefähr eintausendmal verlinkt hat.
<bekks> Die, die du laut eigener Aussage ja eingegeben hast.
<Moonchild> Die links sind schon irgendwo verschwunden
<nagetier> Moonchild, kann es dir nicht mehr sagen, jedenfalls wurde dort auf des Problem mit deiner Grafikkarte eingegangen
<Moonchild> Ich bin mit luigiburdo im kontakt
<Moonchild> Aber der ist nicht im irc
<bekks> Schön, dass du dir die Links, die man dir mehrfach nannte, nicht mal angeguckt hast.
<bekks> Whatever, ich hab hier Wichtigeres zu tun.
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-27
<nagetier> Moonchild, da, 5 Minuten musste ich dafür verwenden :/ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2274612
<Moonchild> Den link kenne ich schon ewig
<Moonchild> Leider geht das nicht bei mir
<Moonchild> Vielecht habe ich nicht die richtige radeon hd 6570
<bekks> Also geht die Kernelzeile, die du nicht ausprobiert hast, nicht bei Dir.
<Moonchild> Das,meintest du mit kernzeile
<Moonchild> Aha
<Moonchild> Klar das meiste geht
<Moonchild> Aber die grafikkarte will kein 3d ausführen
<Moonchild> Schaut mal auf seite 8 von diesem link
<Moonchild> Da habe ich die fehlerausgabe gepostet bernhard7
<Moonchild> Ich kann zwar kaum englisch aber soweit habe ich es schon geschafft
<Moonchild> In einer datei die zieldatei editieren wie geht das
<v0r0nwe> omg
<nagetier> Moonchild, verstehe nicht was du vorhast
<Moonchild> Klicke auf ein icon und rechte maustaste öffnet dateieigenschaften
<Moonchild> Die datei hat ein zahnrad icon
<Moonchild> Allgemein
<Moonchild> ZIeldatei
<Moonchild> Den zieldateinamen muss ich ändern
<nagetier> Moonchild, du willst einen link (verknüpfung) ändern, dazu lese "ubuntu link"
<nagetier> Moonchild, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ln/
<nagetier> Moonchild, und mach das in der Konsole, grafisch brauchst du da nicht arbeiten, da dir die Berechtigungen dazu fehlen
<Moonchild> Ich lese das
<nagetier> wobei ich nicht weiß welche Datei (welchen link) an welchem Ort du bearbeiten möchtest
<nagetier> oder ging das hier schon unter und ich überlas es
<nagetier> ne, natürlich nicht
<Moonchild> Nein geht nicht unter
<nagetier> Moonchild, [00:50:40] <nagetier> Moonchild, gib das Verzeichnis mit an
<nagetier> [00:50:53] <Moonchild> Ok .. hattest du aber nicht
<nagetier> und davor wurde dir das nochmal angeraten
<Moonchild> Ich wollte hier das verzeichnis posten, aber bagslash geht ja nicht in irc
<Moonchild> "/usr"
<Moonchild> Aha so gehts
<nagetier> Moonchild, setze ein Freizeichen an erster Position .. aber lese mal selber, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ln/#Symbolische-Verknuepfungen ist was du sehr wahrscheinlich suchst
<nagetier> oder so
<Moonchild> "Usr/lib/powerpc-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1"
<Moonchild> Ja symbolisch
<nagetier> Moonchild, ist das die Quelle? Wo muss die hingehen?
<Moonchild> Sudo -s
<Moonchild> Im gleichen verzeichnis
<Moonchild> Zu libGL.so.1.2.0
<nagetier> aha, ok
<Moonchild> Sudo -s
<Moonchild> Ist das richtig
<nagetier> Moonchild, 'sudo ln -s /usr/lib/powerpc-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 /usr/lib/powerpc-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1.2.0'
<Moonchild> Schaut gut aus
<Moonchild> Diemdatei existiert bereits
<nagetier> Moonchild, ja, dann ist das so
<Moonchild> Wenn die datei libGL.so.1 aufgerufen wird soll sie eine andere datei starten
<nagetier> eher umgekehrt, aber libGL.so.1.2.0 ist vorhanden, wird die aufgerufen, wird dafür libGL.so.1 verwendet.. so hast du das jetzt eingerichtet
<Moonchild> Soll andersrum sein
<nagetier> Moonchild, paste uns mal ein 'ls -l /usr/lib/powerpc-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so*'
<Moonchild> Geht nocht
<Moonchild> Nicht
<Moonchild> Ich bin am pad
<nagetier> Moonchild, funktioniert dein Netzwerk am PPC?
<Moonchild> Ich bin im internet
<Moonchild> Ja
<Moonchild> Mit dem ppc
<nagetier> Moonchild, kannst du Paket nachinstallieren?
<nagetier> Moonchild, führe mal 'apt-get install pastebinit' aus
<nagetier> sudo davor
<Moonchild> Ja habe ich
<nagetier> wenn das fehlerfrei durchläuft, 'ln -l /usr/lib/powerpc-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so* | pastebinit', dann sollte dir eine URL ausgegeben werden, ist das richtig?
<nagetier> Wenn ja, diese hier posten
<nagetier> Moonchild, du solltest dir einen IRC-Clienten auf dem PPC einrichten, das würde es für dich wesentlich einfacher machen
<nagetier> schau mal ob nicht einer schon installiert ist
<Moonchild> Sie versuchen ein leeres dokument zu senden
<Moonchild> Lol
<nagetier> mach das erst mal, so kann man  nicht arbeiten
<Moonchild> In befehl nicht gefunden
<nagetier> Moonchild, ln, kleines L
<nagetier> du hast das Wiki nicht gelesen
<nagetier> ah.. sorry, ls -l
<nagetier> 'ls -l /usr/lib/powerpc-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so* | pastebinit'
<Moonchild> Ok jetzt gings
<Moonchild> Ist weggeschickt
<Moonchild> Mit einer nummer
<Moonchild> An ubuntu.com
<nagetier> den kompletten link bitte
<nagetier> tue dir selber den gefallen, richte den Clienten auf dem eigentlichen Rechner ein
<Moonchild> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/14675739/
<Moonchild> Welcher ist gut
<nagetier> Moonchild, hexchat
<Moonchild> Welcher client
<Moonchild> Aha
<nagetier> Moonchild, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14675739/ ist nicht was ich haben wollte, das kommt nicht aus /usr/lib/powerpc-linux-gnu/mesa/
<nagetier> Moonchild, mir reicht es für heute, mach das erst mal
<Moonchild> Nochmal
<Moonchild> Ok
<nagetier> Moonchild, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HexChat/
<Moonchild> Danke
<nagetier> Moonchild, und schau dir die Dateien /usr/lib/powerpc-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so* mal selber an, evtl. siehst du die Lösung
<Moonchild> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/14675759/
<nagetier> Moonchild, nein
<nagetier> Moonchild, welchen Befehl setzt du ein? .. richte den CLienten ein, du kannst das nicht immer abtippen und wir nicht immer darauf warten
<nagetier> auch ist das fehleranfällig
<nagetier> sehr schön
<MoonChild2> lol
<MoonChild2> jetzt bin ich da
<MoonChild2> so langsam war ich jetzt nicht
<nagetier> ich meinte das auch ganz ernsthaft
<nagetier> ist doch gut, so bist du wesentlich besser in der Lage zu arbeiten
<MoonChild2> ja
<MoonChild2> aber paste kann ich nicht in dem xterm fenster
<nagetier> warum nicht?
<MoonChild2> alt c
<MoonChild2> oder
<nagetier> was soll das machen?
<MoonChild2> kopieren des textes oder
<nagetier> MoonChild2, das wäre strg c
<MoonChild2> die apple tastatur
<MoonChild2> hat kein strg
<nagetier> MoonChild2, es reicht aber aus Text zu markieren und mit der mittleren Maustaste einzufügen.. üblicherweise unter Linux
<MoonChild2> ich habe keine mipplere maustaste
<MoonChild2> lol
<nagetier> MoonChild2, oder erkundige dich wie das geht
<MoonChild2> zweitastenmaus
<MoonChild2> ein controllrad
<MoonChild2> bernhard@bernhard-desktop:~$ cc
<MoonChild2> ah jetzt geht es
<MoonChild2> jetzt könnte ich dir fehlermeldungen schicken
<nagetier> MoonChild2, ich bin raus für heute
<nagetier> MoonChild2, aber ich bin hier nicht alleine..
<nagetier> sammel dich, fasse das zusammen und schreibe vollständige Sätze, evtl. mag dir immer noch jemand helfen :)
<nagetier> MoonChild2, die Uhrzeit kommt dir allerdings nicht entgegen
<MoonChild2> ich weis
<MoonChild2> es ist spät
<MoonChild2> also ich gehe auch mal pennen
<MoonChild2> gute n8 wünsche ich
<nagetier> MoonChild2, ja, die Meldung war auch auf der Seite zu finden.. das schlüssel ich aber nicht auf, auch bin ich da nicht der Richtige zu.. müsste mich auch einlesen, das kannst du auch oder andere hier mit wesentlich weniger Aufwand
<nagetier> MoonChild2, danke, dir auch
<MoonChild2> mhmmm
<eTeddy> Hi
<eTeddy> Welcher Editor taugt für ne 3GB große Datei?
<J-BBB_> jeder consolen editor
<eTeddy> J-BBB_: Hm... also vi versucht den ganzen Mist einzulesen :-(
<J-BB> eTeddy, machen das nicht alle?!
<J-BB> ansonsten less probieren
<eTeddy> J-BB: less kann leider nicht editieren
<J-BB> das ist richtig
<eTeddy> J-BBB: oh vim ist fertig
<eTeddy> das könnte was werden...
<J-BBB> eTeddy, willst du ein SQL Dump editieren?
<ppq> eTeddy, sed
<eTeddy> J-BBB: Nee, aber dicht dran - ne mbox von Thunderbird
<eTeddy> ppq: sed ist dafür leider nicht geeignet - muss nach ner MessageID suchen und in der Nähe den Betreff ändern
<LetoThe2nd> eTeddy: da sind ein paar tips: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/908575/how-to-edit-multi-gigabyte-text-files-vim-doesnt-work
<J-BBB> eTeddy, ist es dann nicht einfach importieren, editieren mit Thunderbird und wieder expotieren?
<eTeddy> J-BBB: wie soll ich das mit Thunderbird editieren?
<LetoThe2nd> eTeddy: und: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/159521/text-editor-to-open-big-giant-huge-large-text-files?rq=1
<J-BBB> eTeddy, https://addons.mozilla.org/de/thunderbird/addon/edit-email-subject/
<eTeddy> J-BBB: ah ok - kannte ich noch nicht - naja mit vim bin ich durch - nun noch schnell thunderbird beenden, vim abspeichern und fertig ;-)
<eTeddy> Hm... wxHexEditor scheint dafür auch sehr brauchbar zu sein...
<Moonchild> Ich habe es geschafft 3d zu installieren
<Moonchild> Aber das geht nur solange bis ich neu boote
<Moonchild> Nach neuboot bin ich wieder in rasterrized 3d
<Moonchild> Sobald ich nach einem neuboot glxgears zu testen versuche: schwarzer bildschirm und blonkender cursor.
<Moonchild> Danach muss ich mein passwort eingeben und 3d acellerated wird anscheinend wieder deinstalliert
<Moonchild> Lol
<nagetier> Moonchild, würde mal anfangen zu beschreiben was du wie getan hattest um das wenigstens für die eine Sitzung hinzubekommen. hört sich nach falschen Rechten an, so ins Blaue getippt
<nagetier> Moonchild, und bereite mal folgende Logs vor, 'cat /etc/lsb-release', 'lspci -k', 'lsmod' und 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log'. Die letzten Drei jeweils wenn es funktioniert und nach dem Neustart, wenn es nicht mehr funktioniert. Schau sie dir selber an und finde Unterschiede. Bei Fragen paste die URLs hier, in der Form "Name Datei/Befehl : URL".
<jokrebel> Wie füge ich auf die schnell zwei jpg-Bilder (Scans einer Berechtigungskarte - Vorder- und Rückseite) auf ein Blatt zusammen. Muss ich dafür Gimp bemühen oder gibt es eine einfachere Lösung?
<dreamon_> jokrebel, simple-scan nehmen und beide Seiten einscannen .. die als PDF speichern.. Is ein Dokument aber beide Seiten dabei.
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Das ist schon eingescannt und liegt als 2 jpg-Dateien vor. Falls das zu undeutlich rüberkam. Und es soll dann auf _ein_ A4 Blatt zusammengefast und ausgedruckt werden.
<jokrebel> Ein PDF das dann doch 2 Druckseiten werden bringt mir gaar nichts. :-(
<dreamon_> Dann Gimp
<stevieh> jokrebel: libreoffice draw?
<stevieh> bild einfügen bild einfügen drucken.
<nunatak> Hallo! Seit ein paar Tagen bekomme ich mein neues Asus ZenBook UX305 nicht mehr über die Onboard Intel AC 7265 WLAN-Karte verbunden.
<nunatak> In verschiedenen Postings wird z.b. empfohlen 'options iwlwifi 11n_disable=0' in /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf einzutragen.
<nunatak> Das brachte bisher keinen Erfolg
<nunatak> Das einzige war, dass ich kurzzeitig wieder verbunden war, dann aber ständig nach der Legitimierung gefragt wurde. Jetzt geht wieder gar nichts mehr.
<nunatak> Komisch, dass es zuvor ein paar Tage problemlos lief. Wahrscheinlich wurde irgendetwas über apt-get update geändert, was dazu führte, dass es nicht mehr klappt.
<r2000_> hallo,
<r2000_> ich habe einen usb dongle den ich als device ansprechen will
<r2000_> er wird aber nicht als solches eingehängt, an einer udev-regel habe ich mich auch schon versucht
<r2000_> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/529f104b68e025f7563d
<r2000_> was mache ich falsch?
<J-BBB> dmesg <- wird es da erkannt wenn es gesteckt wird?
<r2000_> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/4baebbd90db41fd091c6
<r2000_> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/cc0d3a7326b80397c8ae   + udevadm monitor
<r2000_> muss kurzfristig los, stelle die frage später nochmal, cu
<jokrebel> stevieh: Danke, das war wohl wesentlich einfacher als mit Gimp
<jokrebel> stimmen nun zwar die Grüßen nicht, aber das ist mir jetzt auch egal
<jokrebel> Kennt jemand ein gutes Tutorial um ein 32bit Ubuntu 14.04LTS auf einen anderen Rechner umzuziehen? Möglichst einfach! Und um auf dem Zielrechner möglichst ohne größeren Konfigurationsaufwand wieder alle installierten Programme hat und auch gleich mit den richtigen Einstellungen.
<jokrebel> + auf ein 64bit umzuziehen
<Fuchs> dpkg --get-selections und ein rsync auf /home und /etc  sollten das eigentlich so ziemlich tun 
<jokrebel> danke für die schnell und kompakte Antwort
<Fuchs> mit ersterem bekommst Du halt eine komplette Paketliste, mit --set-selections kannst Du die auf dem neuen Rechner wieder installieren lassen, 
<Fuchs> dann die Konfiguratonen /etc und /home sowie die persoenlichen Daten in /home schieben, das muesste schon reichen
<UbuntuNutzer> Hallo, als ich gerade meinen Laptop mit Ubuntu 14.04 hochfahren wollte, erschien eine Grub Rescuekonsole mit der Fehlermeldung "Attempted to read or write outside of device hd0". Nach mehrfachem Neustarten ging es dann, ich würde aber gerne wissen, ob ich mir Sorgen machen sollte oder nicht. :S
<jokrebel> Fuchs: einfach ein "dpkg --get-selections > liste.txt" die Datei auf den "neuen" kopieren und dort ein "dpkg --set-selections < liste"? Und dann ein "apt update&&apt dull-upgrade"? Oder wie?
<Fuchs> dist-upgrade, wuerde mal sagen ja 
<Fuchs> gerade kein Ubuntu in Griffweite zum TEsten 
<jokrebel> nutzt man da neu nicht full-upgrade?
<jokrebel> war ein typo
<Fuchs> jokrebel: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung/Tipps/#Paketliste-zur-Wiederherstellung-erzeugen 
<jokrebel> was macht das awk gedönse? Das sagt mir ja mal gar nichts. Und über das set-selections steht da auch nichts. Hatte das auch schon selbst gefunden.
<Fuchs> awk nimmt alles weg, was Du wieder deinstalliert hast
<jokrebel> Fuchs: Macht das das selbe wie Synaptic "Script zum herunterladen der Pakete erstellen"? (und dann auf dem "neuen" heruntergeladene Pakete hinzufügen"
<Fuchs> sie verwenden unten dann xargs und geben das direkt an apt-get zum neuen Installieren, das geht natuerlich auch
<Fuchs> Vermutlich, ich nutze keine graphischen Paketverwaltungen
<bcoh> Woran kann es liegen, dass ich keine IP-Adresse zugewiesen bekomme? Ich habe bereits das Kabel getauscht (auch keine IP) und ein anderes Gerät an die Dose gehängt (dann bekomme ich eine Verbindung zum Netz). An einer anderen Netzwerk läuft das Gerät ohne Probleme.
<Fuchs> bcoh: dass das Geraet nicht konfiguriert ist eine via DHCP zu beziehen? 
<bcoh> Zumindest hätte ich es nicht geändert, und in unserem Heim-Netz bekommt er eine IP via DHCP
<bcoh> laut /etc/network/interfaces ist iface eth0 inet dhcp
<jokrebel> Fuchs: Also mit synaptic klappt das irgendwie nicht. Hab nun mit "dpkg --get-selections | awk '!/deinstall|purge|hold/ {print $1}' > packages.list.save" eine Datei erstellt und auf einen Stick kopiert. Wie bekomm ich die nun auf dem neuen Rechner installiert?
<k1l> steht was zu im wiki unter backup
<Fuchs> jokrebel: der Befehl im Link oben, weiter unten, mit xargs
<jokrebel> hmhmhm
<jokrebel> Das bestätigt mal wieder mein bisheriges vorgehen mit do-release-upgrade(s) und Festplatten klonen. Ne wirklich brauchbare Anleitung scheint es da noch nicht zu geben. und ich seh mich da nicht das erste mal danach um.
<mgolisch> --set-selections?
<mgolisch> danach mit dselect bzw apt-get dselect-upgrade installieren
<mgolisch> gibts tausend guides zu
<jokrebel> mgolisch: Da finde ich nirgends ne brauchbare Anleitung
 * jokrebel scheint ein Brett vorm Kopf zu haben
<mgolisch> https://wiki.debian.org/ListInstalledPackages
<dreamon_> sudo dpkg --get-selections > selections → sudo dpkg --set-selections < selections → sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<jokrebel> *seufz* vermutlich müssen da dann auch noch in den Quellen veränderungen vorher vorgenommen werden. Ich bekomm da ne lange Liste mit Warnungen "Palet nicht in der Datenbank in Zeile xxxx"
<Fuchs> dann kopier /etc _vorher_ rueber
<Fuchs> dann hast Du auch Deine apt Konfiguration 
<jokrebel> ok
<stevieh> evtl. hast du dann auch einige spezielle 32 bit Pakete an der Backe, aber das macht auch nix
 * jokrebel ist wohl zu doof dazu...
<stevieh> wieso, wenn du die Quellen passend mit rübernimmst, sollte das wirklich reichen
<jokrebel> sudo cp /etc /media/achim/A9BA-1432/ -> cp: Verzeichnis »/etc“ wurde ausgelassen
<Fuchs> -R 
<Fuchs> aber an sich willst Du eher rsync
<Fuchs> oder bei cp noch ein paar Optionen mehr, damit er die Rechte uebernimmt
<Fuchs> ich wuerde rsync -av nehmen, bei cp -pa  
<Fuchs> nun mache ich aber erstmal Feierabend
<sash_> rsync -avuHAX --progress!
<sash_> Vielleicht etwas redundant aber "awuhacks" kann ich mir gut merken.
<jokrebel> hm "rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 2"
<jokrebel> wobei das wohl nur zsh betrifft, was mir erst mal egal wär
<jokrebel> und von Stick wieder weiter auf den neuen Rechner bring ich es mit dem selben Befehl? (Pfade angepasst)
<jokrebel> Nun raucht der Kopf und gehn tut nichts. :-/ Find das ja sehr schade, dass nach so langer Zeit da noch nichts "einfaches" kreiert wurde. Oder wenigstens eine praktikable Schritt-für-Schritt-DAU-Anleitung inst Wiki gesetzt wurde. Bin doch sicher nicht der erste, der ein 32bit-System gerne möglichst leicht auf 64bit umgezogen haben will :-(
<Lembert> Hallo, ich lasse gerade mit dd ein 8gb Image auf eine SD Karte kopieren. Das macht jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit rum. Leider weis ich nicht ob das noch was tut oder ob es da nen Abbruch gab oder was auch immer da los ist. Kann ich mir irgendwie einen Status davon ausgeben lassen?
<jokrebel> suuper - nun ist der boot des 64bit-Neusystems schon 3 Minuten bei "booting system without full network configuration..." *seufz*
<jokrebel> U did it wrong ... wie es scheint
<David1977> Lembert: was ist denn "einige Zeit" für ein Zeitraum?
<Lembert> David1977, ca 15min
<jokrebel> Das werd ich wohl nochmal neu aufsetzen müssen. Und dann vielleicht doch in den saueren Apfel beißen und alles händisch installieren und umständlich konfigurieren ;-/
<David1977> Na, dann würde ich mal noch ein wenig warten...je nachdem, was für ein USB stick das ist und wie schnell der überhaupt beschrieben werden kann
<Lembert> ich brauch garnicht wissen bei wieviel % der ist, mir reichts zu wissen das sich da noch was tut
<k1l> Lembert: ja da gibts nen trick
<k1l> also wenn man es vorher weiß wie groß es ist kann man es durch pv pipen
<David1977> du meinst also pv a > b | dd....?
<k1l> in einem weitere terminal "pkill -USR1 -x dd " wenn nur ein dd aktuell läuft
<k1l> Lembert: ^
<k1l> David1977: nein. dd if.... | pv für 8gb | dd of=....
<David1977> ok
<Lembert> ok
<stevieh> jokrebel: echt nicht erfolgreich gewesen?
<stevieh> jokrebel: hast du dran gedacht, die uuid sachen weg zu machen?
<jokrebel> ööhm nöö - die liegen doch weder in etn noch home dacht ich
<jokrebel> etc
<stevieh> ah, stimmt, ich glaub die liegen in var... 
<stevieh> aber eigentlich sollte das alles mehr oder minder straight forward gehen
<jokrebel> ich glaub ich start nach der Neuinstalltion nochmal nen versuch mit apt-clone http://linuxundich.de/gnu-linux/mit-apt-clone-die-installation-eines-rechners-auf-andere-ubertragen/
<k1l> wo ist denn das eigentliche problem?
<jokrebel> k1l: Meines?
<k1l> jo
<nagetier> jokrebel, rücke raus damit ;)
<jokrebel> k1l: Dass ich einen neuen, besseren Rechner "geerbt" hab und nun mein "altes" 32bit-Ubuntu gerne möglichst unkompliziert auf die neue 64bit-Grundinstalation umziehn wollte. Nur klappte das nicht wie beschrieben mittels "dpkg --get-selections" und so wie um halb 5 empfohlen. Nach nem Schutdown wollte der frisch aufgestzte Rechner gar nicht mehr booten. Deshalb versuche ich es grade mit apt-clone
<k1l> ist denn da was als besonderes setup?
<jokrebel> wie meinst Du das? "Gewachsen" sind da wohl relativ sicher ein paar "Besonderheiten" wenn Du das meinst.
<k1l> ich meine da jetzt 5 std dran zu sitzen. da hätte ich halt einfach das grundsystem installiert. dann treiber gesucht etc. dann meine lieblingsprogramme manuell installiert und das /home vom alten rechner kopiert
<jokrebel> da bin ich ja dran, aber selbst das scheiterte bisher. Hab es ja eh nicht geklont, wie ich das sonst immer machte, da ich endlich auf 64bit wechseln will. Aber wirklich einfach wird einem das nicht gemacht :-/
<k1l> ich hatte ein paar mal auf neue festplatten umgezogen und das dpkg --get-selections und nachher wider einstpielen hatte da geklappt
<k1l> jokrebel: was wird einem nicht einfach gemacht?
<jokrebel> k1l: Naja - ein DAU-Tool für eine 32->64bit Migration wär schon was tolles; so lange wie es nun schon 64bit gibt und der 43bit Support immer weiter heruntergefahren wird...
<k1l> du bist doch kein dau
<k1l> nne dau bekommt gesagt: mach nen neu install und nimm per hand die daten mit, die du bruachst
<jokrebel> anscheinend schon, hab ich grad das Gefühl 
<stevieh> :-)
<k1l> selbst mit einer handgeschriebenen liste wärst du schon fertig :)
<jokrebel> wenn man das immer vorher wüsste...
<jokrebel> k1l: Und bei try&error zieh ich anscheinend immer den Error-Joker :-/ Aber diese "Seuche" bin ich fast schon gewöhnt.
<sash_> Schreibt dpkg --get-selections vielleicht Versionen mit?
<sash_> Sodass man vielleicht noch mit awk ranmuss?
<k1l> nee
<k1l> aber ich frage mich welche millionen programm jokrebel da nicht einfach händisch kurz installieren kann wenn das mit der liste (warum auch immer) nicht klappt.
<sash_> Okay, dann kann man danach ja irgendwie sed 's/\n/ /h' drüberlaufen lassen und hat ne Liste, die man durch apt jagen kann.
<k1l> ist doch im wiki alles erklärt
<sash_> jokrebel: Was isn die --get-selections-Ausgabe?
<sash_> k1l: Ich les nur manpages und reddit
<k1l> xargs -a "packages.list.save" sudo apt-get install 
<k1l> wenn man vorher dpkg --get-selections | awk '!/deinstall|purge|hold/ {print $1}' > packages.list.save   gemacht hat
<jokrebel> k1l: Weil diese "Million" Prgramme ja dann auch noch alle eingerichtet, konfiguriert und angepasst sein wollen... 
<sash_> jokrebel: Ehm, das geschieht in aller Regel über Konfigurationen im /home
<k1l> jokrebel: dafür ballerst du dir doch dein home auf den neuen rechner
<jokrebel> ofensichtlich mach dabei was grundlegend falsch; nur weis ich nicht was.
<k1l> musste halt confen bis es funzt :)
<k1l> (mehr geben deine infos nicht her)
<sash_> Netzwerkkonfigs ausm etc mitnehmen ist aber vielleicht auch ne blöde Idee.
<sash_> Wegen anderer Macadressen usw, die in NetworkManger-Settings stehen und so.
<jokrebel> k1l: Ich versuche grad intensiv zu "konfen bis es funzt". Die "Infos" rundherum grab ich bereits vor Stunden. Aktuell sind beide Rechner total beschäftig mit weiteren "Versuchen"
<sash_> Also, /etc ziehe ich meistens nur seeeeeehr selektiv um.
<k1l> ja was muss man denn da groß einstellen. systemsettings muss man eh angucken ob die so noch funtionieren und daher eh selektiv angucken. im /home sollte eigentlich das meiste klappen. aber da hilft halt auch erstmal den kram zu nutzen, den man weiß das man ihn braucht.
<jokrebel> sash_: Naja - Fuchs empfahl heut Nachmittag: dann die Konfiguratonen /etc und /home sowie die persoenlichen Daten in /home schieben, das muesste schon reichen  
<sash_> Naja, etc hättsch nicht genommen.
<jokrebel> sash_: Einem Fuchs glaub ich erst mal :-/
<jokrebel> nun: mein apt-clone ist jetzt angeblich gleich fertig
<stevieh> im prinzip ist da nicht viel was stören kann, eigentlich wüsste ich nur uuids von netzwerk und platten.
<sash_> Jo, das reicht ja. Grub-Config theoretisch auch noch.
<jokrebel> naja - nun geht es nochmal weiter. Jedenfalls macht apt-clone (mit der erstellten Datei vom Alt-System) jede Menge auf dem "Neuen" :-) Oder :-/ ?
<k1l> ich versteh das problem immernoch nicht :)
<jokrebel> k1l: ICH bin das Problem vermutlich
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-28
<nareshnk> Hello Gentlemen, i have a cloud server.. and installed ubuntu on this.. i this i installed CakePHP framework .. and tmp directory is 777 permission. But some time my tmp directory permission changed automatically frm 777 unable to write
<krytarik> nareshnk: Try #ubuntu - this is the German one.
<nareshnk> So German can provide me solution ?
<LupusE> hi
<maredebianum1> Hi, ich habe gerade geisterhafte Eingaben, wenn ich den youtube-Videoplayer (html5) auf fullscreen nutze. Symptom ist, das der Fensterfokus wechselt, ganz so, als ob da ein entsprechender keyboard-input wäre. gnome-terminal Inhalt scrollt auf und ab (ca eine Zeile). Mit xev kriege ich nicht raus, was das für Steurzeichen sind oder woher die kommen. Ha tirgendwer dazu eine Idee (wie debuggen)? 
<maredebianum1> Refresh in den Fenstern ist auch kaputt, tippen her gerade auch. xev fängt "VisibilityNotify" auf, und "FocusOut event, serial 37, synthetic NO,", das sieht danach aus.
<nagetier> maredebianum1, würde schauen ob das auch den "Classic" Modus betrifft - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Flashback/ Welchen Grafiktreiber nutzt du denn auf welcher HW? Auch da sollte man evtl. ansetzen. Seit wann tritt das Problem auf, wurden zwischenzeitlich Änderungen vorgenommen?
<maredebianum1> nagetier: ich bin bereits auf flashback, i915 auf thinlkpad (bisher und sonst keine Probleme), Änderungen: keine (außer upgrades). Scheint tatsächlich mit dem Player zusammenzuhängen, sendet der vielleicht irgendwelche Steuersignale für Peripherie, was falsch ankommt? Ohne fullscreen tritts nicht auf. .xsession-errorrs  hat auch nix Relevantes..
<nagetier> maredebianum1, ok, dann wäre ich überfragt.. Browser würde ich mal tauschen 
<maredebianum1> nagetier: danke, ja hab den FF ausm Keller geholt, da tuts normal (evtl. wegen blockierten scripten dort).
<MoonChild> hi
<_moep_> und gehts?
<deem> Hi. Ich hab hier ein ganz seltsames Problem mit Ubuntu 15.10 und Gnome-Shell. Ich nutze ein Lenovo L540 Mit Dockingstation und 2 externen Monitoren. Wenn ich den Bildschirm mit Super+L sperre und danach wieder entsperre bleibt einer der beiden Monitore meistens schwarz. Vom System wird er allerdings korrekt erkannt und auch xrandr zeigt mir die Verbindung an. Wenn ich den Monitor in den Gnome Settings deaktiviere und dann wieder aktiviere ...
<deem> ... (manchmal mehrmals), geht der Monitor wieder an. Woran kann das denn liegen?
<dadrc> deem: Wenn du das rausfindest, sagt mal Bescheid
<dadrc> Hab das bei meinem x250 auch
<dadrc> Sind irgendwelche Bugs im Inteltreiber, vermute ich
<koegs> hatte das bis jetzt nur mit nvidia und wenn ich den monitor selber ausgeschaltet habe
<dadrc> Bester Workaround so far: Ctrl-Alt-F7
<koegs> da war dann letztlich xfsettingsd mitschuld, passiert das auch bei älteren Versionen?
<dadrc> Den Bug gibts schon länger, ja
<dadrc> Aber das ist es bei mir/uns nicht, weil Gnome
<deem> dadrc: ich bin eigentlich schon recht froh, dass das mittlerweile überhaupt mit 2 externen monitoren tut. unter 12.04 ging das nur über den displayport am notebook
<deem> dadrc: resettet ctrl+altüf7 nich die komplette session? bei mir wirkt das wie ein gdm restart
<dadrc> deem: meine session übersteht das
<dadrc> zeigt danach zwar den lockscreen wieder auf dem laptop an, aber alle anwendungen laufen weiter
<jokrebel> Wenn ich ein "rsync --numeric-ids -avze ssh /home/benutzer benutzer@example.com:/home/benutzer" mit STRG+C abgebrochen habe (ich würde gerne noch --exclude=Downloads mitgeben) kann ich das dort wieder aufnehmen oder muss das jetzt wieder von vorne laufen?
<deem> jokrebel: rsync hat den vorteil, dass es merkt, was schon da ist und was nicht
<deem> es wird alle dateien nochmal auf gleichheit ueberpruefen, aber nur noch das uebertragen, was noch fehlt
<k1l_> deswegen nutzt man ja rsync
<deem> aber -a prueft imo auf timestamps
<deem> koennte bei manchen dateien zu einem neuen sync fuehren, aber das sollte nicht weiter tragisch sein
<jokrebel> deem: Automatisch?
<deem> hm?
<k1l_> jokrebel: automagisch
<jokrebel> sehr nett. Danke
<jokrebel> Und warum sind jetzt da meine Mailkonten in Thunderbird nicht gleich da?
<deem> Weil Thunderbird nicht zwingend ein bereits vorhandes Profil nutzt. U.U erstellt es ein neues und ignoriert das gesyncte einfach
<jokrebel> deem: Und kann ich das dagegen tun? Oder kann es Probleme geben, wenn ich das 1:1 übernehmen würde?
<koegs> am einfachsten ist ~/.thundrbird löschen oder umbenennen und den alten ordner synchen
<jokrebel_> koegs: Hat leider nicht funktioniert. Habe mv .thunderbird/ thunderbirdLEER/ ausgeführt und dann nochmal ge-rsync-t. Immer noch einrichtungsdiaglog wenn ich Thunderbird starte. ;-/
<koegs> jokrebel_: dann check den ordner mal, bei mir reicht sogar ein "cp -r" von der alten sicherung und schon hat thunderbird alles was er braucht
<koegs> also ich kopier einfach .thunderbird ins home und schon gehts
<koegs> rsync sollte da kein unterschied machen
<jokrebel> kann cp auch ssh wie rsync?
<k1l_> warum --numeric-ids?
<k1l_> das kann von deinem alten frickelsystem dann die falschen uids übernehmen und nicht die vom neuen system
<jokrebel> k1l_: Ŝteht halt so im Wiki :-/
 * k1l_ schreibt mal schnell: überweise k1l 100 euro rein :)
<jokrebel> k1l_: wegen dem --numeric-ids besser gleich nochmal neu aufsetzen? 
<k1l_> guck halt mal nach ob es passt
<jokrebel> was könnte da genau nicht passen? Es ist auf beiden nur ein User vorhanden
<deem> in dem fall waeren doch nur die user bzw group ids im home folder defekt?
<deem> das kann man ja mit einem chown auf /home/benutzer reparieren
<jokrebel> ich denke ich fang nochmal von vorne an. Dann bekomm ich wenigstens auch etwas Routine im Umgang mit apt-clone und rsync
<jokrebel> och nee - apt-clone hat vorhin schon mal was von 16 Minuten behauptet. Nun ist es wieder auf über einer Stunde :-/
<Tommy> Hallo
<Thomas12> Ich habe folgenden Abschnitt in "/etc/environment" hinzugefügt: "/opt/CodeSourcery/arm.2011.09/bin", aber wenn ich arm-none-eabi-gcc --version in die Konsole eingebe, wird gesagt, dass diese Datei nicht gefunden wird.
<Thomas12> Sobald ich aber die Datei mit ls aufrufe, geht es.
<Thomas12> Woran man das liegen?
<Thomas12> /opt/CodeSourcery/arm-2011.09/bin/arm-none-eabi-gcc
<k1l_> neu eingeloggt?
<bekks> Das mag daran liegen, dass du den PFad zu PATH hinzufügen musst.
<k1l_> ich geh mal davon aus, dass Thomas12 das da ordentlich hinzugefügt hat.
<k1l_> in /etc/environment
<Thomas12> Oh, kann auch nicht sein :/
<Thomas12> Ich habe es einfach via gedit bearbeitet
<k1l_> was sagt cat /etc/environment
<bekks> Dann kannst du sich nicht speichern, weil dein User keine BErechtigungen dazu hat.
<Thomas12> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/opt/CodeSourcery/arm-2011.09/bin"
<Thomas12> hab auch schon rebootet
<bekks> Schien mal die gesamte Datei /etc/environment in einen Pastebin, ebenso wie ein ls -lha /opt/CodeSourcery/arm-2011.09/bin/
<Thomas12> Mehr steht da aber auch ehrlich gesagt als diese eine Zeile. Ich mache es aber mal
<Thomas12> http://pastebin.com/jHwYPi2W
<Thomas12> sind die Rechte vielleicht falsch gesetzt?
<bekks> Zeig uns doch mal die komplette Ausgabe wenn du arm-none-eabi-gcc --version eingibst?
<Thomas12> bash: /opt/CodeSourcery/arm-2011.09/bin/arm-none-eabi-gcc: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<k1l_> was sind denn die rechte?
<Thomas12> puh. Also ich habe jeden Befehl mit einem davorstehenden sudo gemacht, also denke ich es ist root oder?
<bekks> Lies doch mal was in deinem Paste steht. :)
<Thomas12> Ja, root.
<bekks> Das wiederum ist der Besitzer - die Rechte sind was anderes.
<Thomas12> Achso.
<Thomas12> -rwxr-xr-x << das letzte x bedeutet, dass jeder die Datei ausführen darf oder?
<Thomas12> Also sollte es doch eigentlich stimmen.
<bekks> Die ganzen x bedeuten das, ja.
<bekks> Welche Berechtigungen hat /opt/CodeSourcery und /opt/CodeSourcery/arm-2011.09/bin ?
<Thomas12> drwxr-xr-x und http://pastebin.com/jHwYPi2W
<Thomas12> Also auch ausführbar.
<bekks> Zeig mal die Ausgabe von echo $PATH
<Thomas12> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/opt/CodeSourcery/arm-2011.09/bin
<Thomas12> Also da steht es auch mit bei.
<Thomas12> Alle durch ein : getrennt.
<Thomas12> hmm
<Thomas12> Wenn ich die Datei versuche via Terminal aufzurufen erhalte ich: /opt/CodeSourcery/arm-2011.09/bin/arm-none-eabi-gcc
<Thomas12> bash: /opt/CodeSourcery/arm-2011.09/bin/arm-none-eabi-gcc: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<bekks> ZEig mal die Ausgabe von "mount".
<Thomas12> http://pastebin.com/c2zZesdz
<bekks> Und bitte die Ausgabe von "cat /etc/issue" in einen Pastebin.
<Thomas12> Ist nur ganz wenig: Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<bekks> Und was ist die Ausgabe von "uname -a"?
<Thomas12> Linux Rechenknecht 4.2.0-16-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 8 15:35:06 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<subz3r0> nabend. bin gerade ein wenig verwundert. ich sicher gerade nen system mit rsync auf ne andere disk und die rechte passen nicht wirklich
<subz3r0> bsp: /home/user/VirtualBox VMs gehört auf einmal root. obwohl es natürlich den user gehört
<bekks> Wie sieht denn die rsync Zeile aus?
<subz3r0> rsync command: rsync --numeric-ids --stats --progress -avPh --exclude=/dev/ --exclude=/proc/ --exclude=/media/ / /media/backup
<bekks> subz3r0: Und was ist das Zieldateisystem?
<subz3r0> ext4
<bekks> Thomas12: Schieb bitte noch die Ausgabe von dmesg in einen Pastebin.
<subz3r0> bekks: verstehe nicht wieso er einige ordner im home ordner des users nun als owner:group zu root packt
<Thomas12> Oh, da steht eine Menge drinn: http://pastebin.com/m3jKk312
<subz3r0> auch z.B in /var komme ich als user nicht mehr rein auf der backupplatte
<subz3r0> dafür sollte eigentlich -a und --numeric-ids sorgen, dass das nicht passiert
<Thomas12> Naja, danke für die Hilfe. Ich werde es auf eine anderer weise versuchen.
<Thomas12> Einen schönen Abend noch!
<subz3r0> :(
<subz3r0> da hab ich wohl nen bug gefunden im rsync
<subz3r0> bekks: wärst du so lieb das mal zu testen, ob der das bei dir auch so macht?
<bekks> subz3r0: Kann ich machen. Gib mir ein paar Minuten :)
<subz3r0> im #debian konnte das einer nachstellen
<bekks> Oh. :)
<bekks> Mit welcher rsync Version?
<subz3r0> bei ihm hatte der ordner nach dem transfer bei der dest auch root:root 
<subz3r0> öhhm
<subz3r0> sec
<subz3r0> rsync  version 3.1.0  protocol version 31
<subz3r0> kam letztens ne neue version "angeblich" bei nem update
<subz3r0> komischerweise hat sich die version nummer aber nicht geändert
<subz3r0> hatte zwei system auf dem selben stand, eins updated(mit rsync) und dann rsync --version checked... same version..oO? :)
<subz3r0> systeme
<subz3r0> demselben
<subz3r0> ich habe wirklich null böcke, für nen ganzes system die rechte alle per hand anpassen zu müssen... wie lange soll das dauern? christmas? ;/
<Hiege> guten abend ich habe mal eine frage, ich habe eine verknüpfung von einer SMB netzwerkfreigabe auf dem Kubuntu desktop, da sind php datein drin welche ich mit geany bearbeite, nur irgendwie habe ich das problem das er mal die datein speichert und mal nicht, sprich oft mache ich etwas 3 mal, weil er es beim 3 mal erst speichert
<subz3r0> geany?
<subz3r0> was das
<subz3r0> ?
<bekks> Editor in Bunt mit Maus.
<Hiege> ein texteditor glaub ich
<subz3r0> haha
<subz3r0> zwei herrliche antworten. danke vielmals :)
<subz3r0> Hiege: kenne diesen editor nicht. wie speicherst du? einfach auf "save"? Oder sagst du im save as und wählst dann den pfad aus?
<Hiege> naja ich nehm auch irgend einen anderen bunten wenn geany der uhrheber des problems ist
<Hiege> funktioniert beides sehr mangelhaft
<Fuchs> Hiege: mal kate nehmen, der kann eigentlich smb:/  dank kioslave und ist auch sonst eher toll 
<subz3r0> du könntest mit strace schauen was dort passiert. aber denke das wäre zu viel des guten
<subz3r0> nimm nen anständigen editor wie vi, vim oder mein favorit nano
<subz3r0> von mir aus gedit :)
<Hiege> hmm ok ich werde die mal durchtesten, aber dann ist es grundsätzlich nichts falsches mit SMB freigabe so zu arbeiten
<Hiege> dann bin ich schonmal schlauer danke
<subz3r0> SMB ist allgemein doof und nicht sonderlich perfomant. nutz lieber nfs
<subz3r0> aber okay... ich schweife ab
<Hiege> ok werde ich mal machen 
<Hiege> gute n8 
<uniCAT> GN8 an Alle ;-)
<subz3r0> Problem gelöst: rsync fixed timestamps und ownership wenn die übertragung fertig ist. 
<ppq> lol
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-29
<Abe> Ich bin soweit http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=46204676 hab ie8 installiert
<Abe> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=31461&iTestingId=91461
<Abe> Ich weiss aber nicht wie ich "You have to add the argument "/legacylogin" (without quotes) by modifying the .desktop file ("link") or, using PlayOnLinux" """
<Abe> machen soll in POL?
<k1l> warum nimmst du nicht das skype für linux?
<Abe> Ich hab skype fuer linux ich mach es nur zum testen
<Abe> wie gut es klappt hat ja auch anderes gui usw.
<Abe> Ich nutze die Version 1.9.1 also ne ziemlich neue
<Abe> hat son mixed rating auf wine
<Abe> wie fuege ich /legacylogin in .desktop file ?? verstehe ich nicht
<BlackMage> wie kann ich einen veralteten Eintrag aus den Favoriten im KMenu entfernen?
<BlackMage> oder wie kann ich das ganze KMenu zurücksetzen?
<dadrc> Sollte in ~/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu sein
<dadrc> War es zumindest mal =)
<BlackMage> nein da ist nur ein leeres Verzeichnis ~/.config/menus/applications-merged/
<BlackMage> noch ne Idee?
<BlackMage> weil ich habe einen toten KSysguard Eintrag in den Favoriten den ich nicht wegbekomme
<dadrc> Ne, so spontan nicht
<dadrc> Kannst ja einfach mal mit `find ~ -iname "*kmenu*"` in deinem Home gucken, ob da irgendwo Konfigurationsdateien rumliegen
<BlackMage> ich bekomm den veralteten KMenu Eintrag einfach nicht weg
<BlackMage> in welcher Config werden denn die Favoriten gespeichert? die sind immer geblieben
<dadrc> Google sagt ~/.kde4/share/config/kickoffrc 
<dadrc> Aber ich hab gerade kein KDE da zum Testen
<BlackMage> naja ich teste einfach mal ;)
<BlackMage> und ~/.kde4 gibts bei mir nicht
<BlackMage> nur ~/.kde
<David1977> um was geht es denn...ich habe kde hier laufen und kann mal nachschauen
<BlackMage> nein, die Einträge sind immernoch da
<David1977> ah, ich seh schon...die Favoriteneinstellungen im KDE Menü
<BlackMage> und wo sind die?
<David1977> die decken sich bei mir mit den einträgen in: ~/.kde/share/config/kickoffrc
<David1977> ich würde davon ausgehen, dass wenn du die bearbeitest, dich ab- und wieder anmeldest, die Einträge dann verschwunden sind
<David1977> zumindest so die Theorie
<BlackMage> David1977: sind leider immernoch da :(
<David1977> hmm..dann bin ich raus
<David1977> finde auch nichts in /usr/share/kde4/config/
<BlackMage> :(
<David1977> BlackMage: vielleicht hilft das hier: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/favoriten-entfernen-bearbeiten-im-klassischen/
<BlackMage> David1977: nein leider nicht
<David1977> mach mal ein: locate kickoffrc 
<David1977> da sind mehrere vorhanden
<David1977> vielleicht musst du an verschiedenen Stellen bearbeiten
<David1977> bei mir sieht das so aus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14694653/
<BlackMage> David1977: /usr/share/applications/kde4/systemsettings.desktop existiert bei mir nicht
<David1977> o
<David1977> k
<David1977> ich muss leider los. Kann dir dann aber auch nciht mehr weiter helfen. Denke aber, dass da noch jemand einspringen wird
<LupusE> tach
<tokam> Hallo, wenn ich aus Texmaker oder aus Libre Text kopiere, werden leider Formatierungsinformationen mit in die Zwischenablagekopiert. Lässt sich dies deaktivieren?
<tokam> Hier ein Beispiel 
<tokam>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Marken sind Vorstellungsbilder in den Köpfen der Anspruchsgruppen, die eine Identifikations- und Differenzierungsfunktion übernehmen und das Wahlverhalten prägen.
<tokam> in manchen programmen klappt dann das einfügen problemlos aber bei pidgin zum beispiel nicht.
<k1l> kopier bei texmaker aus dem pdf raus :)
<ppq> tokam, bei pidgin gibts neben "einfügen" auch "einfügen als normaler text", in libreoffice und thunderbird ebenso
<ppq> tokam, übrigens: bin vor kurzem von texmaker auf texstudio (stark verbesserter fork) umgestiegen und bin sehr zufrieden :) da kriegt man auch sofort feedback von den entwicklern wenn man sich mal ein feature wünscht
<tokam> was ist fork?
<ppq> eine abspaltung
<tokam> wozu brauche ich verbesserten fork?
<ppq> die haben quasi die codebase von texmaker mitgenommen, umbenannt und dann angefangen ihre änderungen einzupflegen
<tokam> ok ich installiere es mal.
<tokam> ich nutze das ja fast nur zum tippen
<tokam> ist das eine einstellung bei bidgin?
<ppq> die texstudio version in den ubuntu-repos ist sehr veraltet, lad dir das besser hier als .deb paket runter: http://www.texstudio.org/#download
<ppq> tokam, in einem pidgin dialog einfach rechtsklick → einfügen als normaler text
<ppq> einen tastatur-shortcut gibts glaub ich nicht
<tokam> ok ich drücke immer strg + v
<jokrebel> oh man. roger-router benötigt libroutermanager-plugins-secret (Passwortverwaltung - SecretService Unterstützung). Das find ich aber nur als Version ..:i386
<k1l> wat? ich hab das hier alles laufen
<jokrebel> k1 über http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/tabos-team:/release/xUbuntu_14.04/ als Quelle?
<k1l> jokrebel: jupp.
<jokrebel> k1l: http://i.imgur.com/8B1VZww.png
<k1l> allerdings bin ich auf 15.10
<k1l> bist du sicher, dass bei deinem pakete rumkopieren nicht irgendwelche 32bit zwangspakete mitgekommen sind?
<jokrebel> öhm
<jokrebel> Was könnte da denn für "Zwangspakete" sein und wie find ich die?
<jokrebel> zeigt mir da vielleicht nur synaptic nen quatsch an? Wenn ich das per terminal mit apt istall libroutermanager-plugins-s<TAB> mache steht da nichts von i386
<jokrebel> Und beim installieren von selbigem kommt libroutermanager-plugins-secret_1.8.14-0tabos1~trusty_amd64.deb ...
<k1l> synaptic nutz ich nicht
<k1l> sollte ein apt install roger nicht eh alle mitziehen?
<jokrebel> wurde leider gar nichts mitinstalliert
<jokrebel> aber nun gehts. Danke
<k1l> ich versteh nicht warum du dir das immer antust auf eine DAU bunti klicki lösung zu bestehen wenn du doch die terminal commands weist und das damit in 5 sek geht.
<jokrebel> k1l: Sooo trittsicher wie Du meinst fühl ich mich da halt doch nicht wirklich. Und ich bin bekennender Mausschubser (geworden über die Jahre)
<wannado> Nach dem Upgrade von 12.04 auf 14.04 kann ich als user keine Dateien mehr remote über SFTP in Sublime Text öffnen. Es gibt keine Fehlermeldung. Wenn ich Nautilus als root öffne und die Datei über den 'öffnen-Dialog' öffne, geht es dagegen. Woran kann das liegen?
<wannado> (über Gedit kann ich auch als user Remote-Dateien öffnen uns speichern)
<jokrebel> oO.... Nautilus als root öffnen :-/
<wannado> jokrebel, Angsthase...
<jokrebel> wannado: Kamikaze
<wannado> jokrebel, hast du auch ne Idee mit meinem Problem?
<jokrebel> GUI-Sachen als root zu öffnen ist oft die beste Methode sich selbst in Knie zu schießen.
<wannado> jokrebel, hast du auch ne Idee mit meinem Problem?
<wannado> oder gibst du nur off-topic ratschläge?
<jokrebel> ich kenne Sublime Text nicht. Wie verbindest Du Dich da (genau)? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? 
<jokrebel> Aber ich vermute ein Rechteproblem
<wannado> Nein - wie beschrieben, keine Fehlermeldung. Unter 12.04 hat es gut funktioniert die SFTP-Verbindung mit Nautilus herzustellen und dann via Sublime die Datei zu öffnen. Seit 14.04 werden Remote-mounts nicht mehr in Sublime angezeigt. In Gedit dagegen schon.
<jokrebel> von wo aus verbindest Du Dich wohin? Welcher der beiden wurde Upgegraded? Ein bisschen mehr Details müssten da schon noch kommen.
<jokrebel> wie gesagt "Sublime" sagt mir nichts. Ist das ein Editor wie Gedit, oderwie?
<wannado> Von lokal 12.04 bzw. 14.04 zu einem Ubuntu-Server an dem nichts verändert wurde. Lokal wurde dann auch upgegradet.
<wannado> Ja, ein Editor.
<wannado> Lässt sich die Nautilus config vollständig zurücksetzen? Vielleicht ist ja dort beim Upgrade was schief gegangen.
<jokrebel> wannado: Hm? Vielleicht mal Nautilus schließen; das Verzeichnis Natilus in .config umbennen?
<jokrebel> aber wenn es mit gedit geht, nur mit "deinem" Editor nicht, hätt ich ja eher den im Verdacht.
<wannado> jokrebel, warum sollte es dann als root klappen?
<jokrebel> weil die Benutzereinstellungen nicht passen?
<jokrebel> Und nochmal. Durch Benutzung von root in GUI-Programmen (wie machtest Du das denn eigentlich?) kann man sich ganze Rechte/Nutzer.Hirarchien verbiegen.
<wannado> jokrebel, klar, wenn man zu blöd ist, kann man sich sogar umbringen. 'sudo nautilus'?
<jokrebel> was sagt denn ein "ls -al" auf die zu öffnende Datei angewandt?
<k1l> wannado: das ist leider so ein fall. sudo mit gui programmen bricht die berechtigungen.
<k1l> wannado: deswegen sollte man wenn! dann schon gksu nutzen.
<jokrebel> wannado: Wenn dann wenigstens gksu nutzen *seufz*
<Rochvellon> oder gksudo
<k1l> wannado: schau mal in deinem user home nach was jetzt alles root gehört. evtl kann dein normaler nutzer da nicht mehr drauf zugreifen jetzt und deswegen nicht nutzen
<wannado> mag ja alles sein, hat aber mit meinem Problem nichts zu tun. Und wenn man mit dem sudo-nautilus keine datei-operationen durchführt, dann wird auch nichts verändert.
<wannado> k1l, es hat unter 12.04 nie Probleme bereitet - warum sollte das jetzt in 14.04 plötzlich anders sein?
<k1l> wannado: weil dinge sich manchmal ändern
<jokrebel> na dann... Du scheinst es ja eh besser zu wissen
<wannado> k1l, wie lässt sich die komplette nautilus config zurücksetzen? Damit sollte das ja zu testen sein.
<wannado> und ist ein reboot nötig?
<k1l> wannado: gfvs mounted es jetzt in /run/user/1000/gvfs
<k1l> ist dein user in plugdev?
<k1l> nautilus config ist in .config
<k1l> und ein neu einloggen ist notwendig
<wannado> ja, plugdev
<jokrebel> wo die Konfiguration ist nannte ich Dir ja auch schon vor 10 Minuten
<r2000_> hallo
<r2000_> leider geht meine uhr eine stunde vor und ich weiß nicht wieso
<v0r0nwe> dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<jokrebel> r2000_: Dualboot mit Windows im Spiel?
<v0r0nwe> oder so ^^
<r2000_> ja dual boot mit grub
<jokrebel> r2000_: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systemzeit/
<wannado> k1l, ich hab das remote verzeichnis jetzt mittels sshfs eingebunden - das zumindest geht jetzt auch für sublime. Werde das noch mit der config testen. Danke
<jokrebel> r2000_: Ruhig den ganzen Artikel lesen, aber im speziellen https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systemzeit/#Falsche-Uhrzeit-bei-Windows-Mac-Linux-Parallelinstallation
<dreamon_> Sollte ich mir in Bezug auf Linux auch auf diesen Artikel aggieren? → http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cb-News-PC-Hardware-Lenovo-Notebooks-Rootkit-Software-12708287.html 
<k1l> dreamon_: in wieweit ist der artikel über windowsviren von august 2015 jetzt relevant?
<r2000_> ok, danke
<dreamon_> k1l, Ist nur für Windows? Dachte das da im Bios war reingefummelt wurde das eventuell Betriebssystemneutral aktiv ist. 
<k1l> dreamon_: hast du den artikel gelesen?
<dreamon_> Lenovo flog kürzlich mit einer Software auf, die sich als Teil des BIOS tief in das System nistete. Die „Lenovo Service Engine (LSE)“ genannte Software blieb so nicht nur bei einer frischen Windows-Installation an Bord, sondern erlaubte dem Hersteller obendrein das Installieren von Software ohne Wissen und Zustimmung des Nutzers.
<dreamon_> Wenn die vom Bios aus das System druchlöchern können, warum sollte das dann unter Linux nicht auch möglich sein?
<k1l> dreamon_: das braucht aber ein laufendes windows dafür
<wannado> k1l, nur als feedback - das löschen der nautilus-config hat nicht geholfen. sublime kann auf die mittels nautilus bereitgestellte SFTP-Verbindung nicht zugreifen. 
<jokrebel> was zu vermuten war
<sash_> Dateien über SFTP lesen? Bäh? Nutze git und arbeite lokal.
<koegs>  notfalls sshfs
<ppq> oder einfach direkt auf dem entfernten rechner arbeiten über ssh
<wannado> koegs, ja, autosshfs macht einen ganz guten eindruck
<wannado> sash_, ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wie hellseherisch die Leute im IRC unterwegs sind, wie viel sie über die lokalen Anforderungen wissen und alles sofort checken... :/
<wannado> ppq, sftp nutzt ssh
<k1l> wannado: ganz ehrlich: deine "ich nutze immer root und weiß was ich tue" haltung hilft da nicht. zudem du scheinbar eh nur eine einzige lösung hören willst.
<k1l> wannado: geht es denn mit anderen programmen? liegts evtl an sublime?
<sash_> wannado: ich hab sowas halt auch schon gemacht. Ist halt super slow zum arbeiten. git mit post-receive hooks serverseitig sind halt viel cooler.
<wannado> k1l, es geht mit anderen Programmen - nur Sublime geht nicht - es sei denn (und hier kommt root ins Spiel) ich habe die sftp-Verbindung mittels root-nautilus erstellt.
<k1l> also würde ich mal stärker gucken was sublime verkackt
<k1l> wie z.b. berechtigungen die verkackt sind weil sublime mit rootrechten benutzt wurde.
<wannado> k1l, es geht auch mittels eines neu erstellten ubuntu-kontos nicht. 
<wannado> k1l, korrigiere mich, aber ich meine das sollte Berechtigungs-Probleme ausschließen
<k1l> unter welchem user läuft sublime dann?
<jokrebel> nicht, wenn die Berechtigungsprobleme am anderen Ende sind :-/
<wannado> sash_, ich nutze git und sogar post-receive hooks - aber immer wieder eine datenbank von über 10GB zu syncronisieren ist mir einfach zu unpraktisch
<wannado> k1l, unter dem eingeloggten User - aber auch wenn ich ein extra Konto unter Ubuntu neu erstelle, treten die Probleme auf - daher ist mir nicht klar, wie da noch Berechtigungsprobleme im Spiel sein könnten.
<wannado> jokrebel, dann ginge es auch mittels Gedit nicht
<wannado> k1l, (das bezieht sich zumindest auf die root-nautilus-nutzung die Berechtigungen ja nur am eingeloggten Konto verändert dürfte)
<ppq> wannado, sag bloß :)
<wannado> ppq, dann weiß ich nicht, was du sagen wolltest
<ppq> per ssh verbinden und einen terminal-editor wie vi nutzen
<wannado> ppq, dann hast du wohl den Anfang verpasst - es geht mir um Sublime Text
<gugaua> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich regex in verbindung mit grep benutzen kann wenn ein ' zeichen dabei ist
<gugaua> Das ist ein Beispiel ohne ' Zeichen
<gugaua> tail -f ts3server_2016-01-29__08_36_29.483171_*.log |grep -vE '(query from [0-9]{1,} 127.0.0.1:[0-9]{1,} issued: clientlist -away - ery from [0-9]{1,} 127.0.0.1:[0-9]{1,} issued: channellist -flags -secondsempty
<gugaua> spezifisch möchte ich folgendes in regex umwandeln
<gugaua> query client connected 'Unknown from 94.23.235.222:4445'
<gugaua> und bis jetzt habe ich das query client connected 'Unknown from 94.23.235.222:[0-9]{1,}
<gugaua> ich muss wie gesagt das hochkomma vor Unknown escapen
<dadrc> du kannst in der shell auch " für string benutzen, dann ist das ' frei
<dadrc> gugaua, ↑
<gugaua> dadrc: ich glaub ich habs... mit '\'' gibt es keine probleme
<dadrc> das ist die andere methode, jo
<gugaua> query client connected '\''Unknown from 94.23.235.222:[0-9]{1,}
<gugaua> dadrc: heißt '\' soviel wie ignoriere das nächste zeichen
<dadrc> so ähnlich. wird im allgemeinen "escapen" genannt, führt dazu, dass das nächste zeichen nur als zeichen ohne irgendwelche sondereffekte betrachtet wird
<gugaua> dadrc: ahh geil! genau das was ich gesucht habe ;)
<gugaua> dadrc: bin noch nicht so felsenfest in regex, aber sowas ist gold wert
<dadrc> ja, das ist oft echt nützlich
<gugaua> dadrc: angenommen ich möchte genau diese Zeichenfolge ausgeben '\'' wie würde ich richtig escapen?
<gugaua> das er nicht ' escaped
<gugaua> also das er das escape escaped
<dadrc> \\
<gugaua> '\\''?
<ppq> \'\\\'\'
<ppq> hihi
<dadrc> Kommt jetzt ein bisschen auf deine Shell an, aber im Allgemeinen escaped man auch \ mit \
<gugaua> ppq: das macht die sache ja ganz übersichtlich :-P
<dadrc> "\'" geht natürlich auch
<gugaua> dadrc: danke!
<elhe> hallo, ich habe ubuntu gnome 14.04.03 installiert und kann es jetzt nicht booten. Booreihenfolge ist geändert, dass HDD als erstes bootet und mit einem live linux kann man auch sehen, dass die Festplatte erkannt wird
<k1l> sind da mehrere platten?
<ppq> elhe, ist das ein rechner mie UEFI?
<ppq> mit
<elhe> nicht mehrere platten und es gitb UEFI und LEGACY, es bootet aber auch nicht im legacy mode
<ppq> stell mal auf legacy um, danach musst du aber den bootloader neu machen
<elhe> ok ich versuche es
<ppq> falls du nicht weißt wie das geht und keine lust hast dich einzulesen, ist eine neuinstallation wohl der schnellste weg
<elhe> ic werde auch einfach nochmal das image drüberbügeln
<ppq> aye
<ppq> moment, image?
<elhe> hallt mit dem bootbaren stick, die iso
<ppq> achso
<ppq> musst du eigentlich nicht
<ppq> aber wenns dir spaß macht, nur zu :D
<elhe> ich habe eine 14.04 und eine 14.04.03 iso, was ist der unterscheid
<elhe> *Unterschied
<ppq> letztere hat aktualisierte pakete, u.a. neuen kernel/xserver
<elhe> danker
<k1l> 14.04.3 ist quasi inlusive 3. servicepack
<ppq> hihi
<elhe> ok jetzt bekomme ich acpi pcc probe failed  Authentication failure
<k1l> nvidia video karte?
<elhe> ne nen intel iris graphics chip
<k1l> läufts denn weiter?
<elhe> nur unter uefi läuft er weiter
<k1l> eigentlich sollte die meldung nicht wichtig sein
<ppq> iris? ist das ein mac?
<elhe> nein ein acer aspirce v3
<k1l> hast doch eh in uefi installiert, oder?
<elhe> *aspire
<elhe> ja, aber da bootet er nicht, ich wollte jetzt in legacy neu installieren
<ppq> und das live-system bootet nicht?
<elhe> doch das live system schon in uefi, aber nach der installation das installierte nciht
<k1l> irgendwie versteh ich gerade nicht so richtig was nicht wann bootet :)
<elhe> er kommt in legacy nichtmal bis zu grub
<k1l> die meldung von eben ist jedenfalls nicht schlimm
<elhe> ok ich fasse zusammen
<ppq> ja in legacy musst du jetzt nochmal neu vom live-usbstick booten und installieren
<elhe> Legacy: er kommt nicht in grub, installieren geht nicht, scheitert an acpi probe . UEFI, live system geht, installation geht, aber bootet das installierte systzem nicht von der festplatte
<ppq> wo genau scheitert er an acpi usw? wenn du versuchst vom stick zu booten?
<elhe> soll ich in  UEFI nochmal installieren und dann von legacy booten =
<elhe> ppq ja
<k1l> elhe: nein. nicht in a installieren und b booten.
<elhe> ok, also , ich kann ja nicht in legacy installieren, also auch nicht booten
<ppq> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/wily-netboot/mini.iso
<ppq> das ist der text-installer
<ppq> versuch es mal mit dem, der ist robuster als das live-system
<ppq> im laufe der installation kannst du das gewünschte paket-preset angeben, ubuntu gnome gibt's da auch
<k1l> elhe: die meldung acpi pcc probe failed  Authentication failure   sollte den boot nicht aufhalten
<elhe> macht es aber
<bekks> Weil danach was genau passiert?
<k1l> siehst du das auswahlmenu zu anfang wenn du vom usb bootest?
<elhe> ja 
<elhe> aber nur bei boot mit uefi, nicht bei legacy
<k1l> das auswhalmenü, wo du auswählen kannst ob du installieren willst etc?
<elhe> ja
<elhe> genau 
<k1l> nicht bei legacy?
<elhe> ja
<elhe> nicht bei legacy
<k1l> hmm. wartest du auch ne zeit?
<elhe> vielleicht 20 Sekunden
<ppq> hatte mal einen bug, wo man erst ↓↑ drücken musste damit das menü kommt. muss man ja eh, aber da wurde dieses komische tastatursymbol unten nicht angezeigt
<elhe> aus irgendeinem grund (Interkontinental drift) ging jetzt alles unter legacy reibungslos
<k1l> dann lass den laptop mal nach feng shui ausgerichtet und versuch zu booten :)
<elhe> gesagt getan, funtioniert
<classic> Mit welchem Programm kann man in Ubuntu einen einfachen DVD-Film schauen ?
<k1l_> das kann der video player deines desktops. muss sicher vorher nur die passenden codecs installieren
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs/
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-30
<dschense> abend zusammen! Ich probiere mich hier gerade mit einem Raspberrypi als kleinen Webserver im localen Netzwerk. Ich nutze nginx, php5-fpm und mariadb. nginx läuft soweit auch, aber ich verstehe das Zusammenspiel zwischen nginx und php5-fpm noch absolut gar nicht.. ist vielleicht jemand gewillt sich mir anzunehmen ?
<jokrebel> gibt es indicator-weather nicht mehr? ich find da nur indicator-china-weather.
<Roban> Hallo, kann mir jemand helfen? Habe ein Problem mit W Lan und finde bisher keine Lösung
<Roban> habe aktuell Ubuntu 14.04 installiert und unter VPN taucht das Wlan gerät nicht auf
<Roban> scheint als ob es noch treiber benötigt
<Roban> hallo
<KojiroAK> Roban~ geh mal unter Einstellungen -> zusätzliche Hardware (oder so ähnlich) das Icon dürfte das einer Erweiterungskarte sein.
<KojiroAK> "zusätzliche Treiber" nicht Hardware, my bad.
<Roban> ja, das habe ich schon gemacht
<Roban> keine treiber
<KojiroAK> hast du am Gerät einen HW-Schalter?
<stevieh> was ists denn für ein wlan?
<stevieh> PC, laptop, usb stick?
<Roban> habe einen Intel NUC 
<Roban> Intel NUC NUCCPYH
<Roban> diese kleinen pcs
<KojiroAK> Roban~ was du mal gucken kannst, Terminal öffnen und dort "sudo rfkill list" 
<KojiroAK> gucken ob da irgendwo "yes" steht.
<Roban> sek
<Roban> das steht jeweils NO
<Roban> soft blocked: no
<Roban> hard blocked: no
<KojiroAK> hmm, mal "lspci | egrep Network" (case sensitive)
<stevieh> und alles bitte immer in ein pastebin
<KojiroAK> insofern mehr als eine Zeile, ja.
<KojiroAK> bzw. insofern da ein newline oder desgleichen drin ist.
<Roban> verstehe nicht so ganz
<Roban> was soll ich machen
<Roban> im terminal eingeben?
<KojiroAK> im Terminal "lspci | egrep Network" (auf Grossschreibung achten)
<Roban> einfach copy / paste?
<KojiroAK> den Befehl ja, einfach ohne ""
<Roban> Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 3165 (rev 81)
<KojiroAK> Das Ergebnis dann aber, wenn es mehr als zwei Zeilen sind in ein Pastebin.
<Roban> das ist das ergebnis
<Roban> Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 3165 (rev 81)
<KojiroAK> hmm, scheint dass es da ein Problem mit 14.04 gibt. http://askubuntu.com/questions/682658/intel-corporation-device-3165-wifi-doesnt-work
<Roban> vielleicht lieber 15.10 installieren?
<KojiroAK> ja, wäre klüger als sich da die grosse Mühe zu machen.
<Roban> ich werde es eben versuchen, geht ja fix mit der installation
<Roban> bist du später noch hier im chat?
<KojiroAK> wenn es nicht dein Produktivsystem ist, kannst auch schon Ubuntu 16.04 ausprobieren, da wäre dann einfach support zu in #ubuntu-de+1
<KojiroAK> wobei ich bei 16.04 eher auf Xubuntu gehen würde.
<Roban> es ist leider ein produktivsystem
<KojiroAK> Gut, dann eher 15.10
<Roban> ich möchte über diesen pc arbeiten
<Roban> ich teste es mal eben, danke schon mal für deine hilfe
<KojiroAK> ich hab hier auf einer Kiste zwar auch schon Xubuntu 16.04 am laufen und bisher keine grösseren Probleme bemerkt, aber wenn man darauf angewiesen ist, wäre es mir dann doch ein etwas zu heisser.
<Roban> habe viele links zu der problematik gefunden, wegen wlan
<Roban> ist echt nervig 
<stevieh> ja, dann nimm 15.10 und gut ist.
<stevieh> so ist das halt mit neuer HW. 
<Roban> hoffe dass es in den neuen versionen einfacher ist
<stevieh> Oder 14.04 in HW Enablement Stack... 
<stevieh> meist schon
<Roban> bis gleich mit neuer version ;-)
<argon18> darf ich ne frage zu tor und ubuntu hier stellen?
<argon18> ich nehm das mal als ja....  und zwar: ich habe pidgin so konfiguriert, dass es den torsocks proxy nutzt, allerdings muss dazu mein torbrowser laufen, ich habe aber tor installiert, der deamon läuftc auch, wenn der torbrowser geschölossen ist, pidgin verliert aber trotzdem die verbindung; sprich, wieso muss der torbrowser laufen für torsocks, wenn doch tor selber läuft?
<RipShanX> Moin 
<RipShanX> Ich würde gerne auf meinem alten Smartphone Samsung GT-I9300 Ubuntu Touch installieren. Bis Jetz leider ohne erfolg... Hätte jemand vll Zeit und lust mir zu helfen?
<7JTAADN97> Moin, mich nervt gerade ein chromium-bug (feature?) gewaltig: select URL in omnibox kopiert nicht, man muss mindestens zweimal selektieren, fünfmal drauf rumklickern oder ich weiß nicht was eigentlich. Weiß jemand Abhilfe?
<7JTAADN97> Mein nick ist kaputt, bin gleich wieder da
<RipShanX> Hat grad keiner kurz Zeit mir zu helfen ?
<argon18> das torproblem ist behoben, hab den torbrowser-port statt des deamon-ports verwendet
<nunatak> Moin!
<maredebianum> Nick wieder normal, ich hatte die chromium-omnibox-copyURL Frage, gab es da schon Hinweise?
<nunatak> Wie kann ich ein USB-Device dass ich ausgeworfen habe, das aber noch im USB-Port steckt wieder erkennen und mounten, ohne es herauszuziehen und wieder neu einzustecken?
<maredebianum> nunatak: ich glaube gar nicht
<nunatak> Ich möchte ein USB-Drive das ich meistens connected habe per Kurzbefehl (alias) mounten können. 
<nunatak> maredebianum, hmpf? really?
<maredebianum> evtl. pmount, wenn noch strom drauf ist
<dadrc> lsusb sollte auch einen rescan auslösen
<maredebianum> es gibt aushängen (Partitionen) und auswerfen (device), das ist ein unterschied (powerdown)
<nunatak> wenn ich das gerät über 'mount -t    /dev/sdb1/     ext4     /media/nunatak/' mounte, werden alle verzeichnisse direkt dorthin gemounted
<nunatak> wenn ich allerdings über die GUI mounte, wird der name der partition dort als Verzeichnis angelegt
<nunatak> wie kann ich auch über die CL genau so mounten?
<maredebianum> gvfs-mount
<nunatak> dadrc,  lsusb findet das device eben nicht nachdem es ausgeworfen wurde!
<nunatak> maredebianum, gvfs-mount in bezug zur zweiten frage?
<nunatak> maredebianum, ja,  mount und umount ist klar. aber nachdem man es ausgeworfen, im sinne von poweroff, hat, gibt es keine möglichkeit es ohne physische trennung wieder anzuwerfen? 
<dadrc> dann kannst du noch versuchen, den entsprechenden port mal zu cyclen: http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/7457
<dadrc> sowas da
<dadrc> bzw, das was da im letzten kommentar steht, du wirst keinen 2.6 Kernel mehr haben =)
<maredebianum> gvfs ist das, was gnome verwendet, daher kannst du auf der Kommandozeile mit den gvfs-* tools arbeiten, nach powerdown am usb weiß ich nicht, ob man den so wiederbeleben kann. dadrc hat da ja interessante Tipps zum testen...
<nunatak> ok, das mit poweroff/poweron scheint dann also nicht zu gehen. schade! 
<nunatak> komisch eigentlich
<nunatak> bzw. ich werde mal die links durchsehen.
<nunatak> wobei nach einer echten lösung sieht das auch nicht aus.
<maredebianum> mit pumount kannst du unmounten und dann mit pmount wieder mounten, da kein powerdown impliziert ist. USB Power kannst du wohl nicht steuern, eventuell bei Hubs. Also Hardware-abhängig und tut wahrscheinlich.net
<nunatak> vielleicht würde das hier helfen: echo on > /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb1/power/level 
<nunatak> ähhhh:
<nunatak> https://stackoverflow.com/a/4702316
<nunatak> bekomme aber nur "Keine Berechtigung" auch mit sudo
<ppq> sudo hat auf die umleitung keine wirkung
<ppq> mach sudo -i
<ppq> ohne was dahinter
<ppq> dann hast du die rootshell
<maredebianum> nunatak: probiers, aber was ich gerade las, scheint's eher nicht sicher zu sein: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1163824/
<nunatak> hmmm. das holt das device aber auch nicht zurück
<nunatak> ok. aber danke für die hilfe
<nunatak> mit gvfs-mount versuche ich's mal. weil jedenfalls erreichen, dass es egal ist ob ich über CL oder GUI mounte, dass die pfade in jedem fall gleich blieben
<maredebianum> Du findest unter /run/user/$UID/gvfs/ die evtl. komplexen namen, die du brauchst, da sind die mountpoints.
<maredebianum> Ich habe mal ne Frage zum SSD TRIM mit encryption: funktioniert das überhaupt für encrypted Partitionen/LVM? TRIM sagt ja etwas auf dem Dateisystemlevel aus (freie Blöcke), aber zur SSD hin ist ja noch der crypt-layer dazwischen. 
<maredebianum> Sorry, die Antwort ist hier: https://askubuntu.com/questions/115823/trim-on-an-encrypted-ssd
<ppq> jo, mit der discard option in der crypttab läuft das
<ppq> nutz ich seit jahren so
<maredebianum> ppq: und ist auch automatisch heutzutage vorgesehen, gut so.
<ppq> ist es? das ist mir neu
<bekks> Ist es nicht :)
<nunatak> maredebianum, unter /run/user/1000/gvfs/ liegt derzeit gar nix
<nunatak> muss das device dafür verbunden (poweron) sein?
<nunatak> nö. da kommt nixh
<nunatak> maredebianum, gvfs-mount funktioniert super! danke!
<maredebianum> nunatak: ich hab mir links auf die /run/.../gvfs/... mountpoints gemacht, damit man auch via commandline bequem auf gnome-mounted Zeug zugreifen kann. Und ja, du musst erst mounten, damit da ein mount-point ist. Und da sind eher nur andere Protokolle gemounted, also ssh:// smb:// und so weiter (in GUI "Verbindung zu server"), usb geht normalerweise nach /media/user/...,  gvfs-mount -i -l liefert die Details.
<nunatak> achso. ja, das usb device liegt unter /media. moutnen und unmounten geht problemlos 
<maredebianum> nunatak: gerade finde ich es wieder, es gibt noch udisks --unmount und udisks --detach (mit powerdown)
<jokrebel> wenn mein Core I5 angeblich 4 Kerne hat, warum spuckt dann sensors nur für core0 und core1 eine Temperatur aus?
<David1977> jokrebel: meinst du LM-sensors?...das hier?   https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lm_sensors/
<David1977> jokrebel: vielleicht sind die Sensoren nicht richtig erkannt worden: "Damit LM-Sensors funktioniert, müssen die Sensoren auf dem Mainboard erkannt werden"
<nunatak> maredebianum, udisk/udisks habe ich nicht installiert
<nunatak> wird auch nicht in den paketquellen gefunden
<maredebianum> nunatak: ist in universe
<nunatak> hm?
<nunatak> wenn ich udisk eingebe bekomme ich als vorschläge nur fdisk und gdisk
<maredebianum> nunatak: hast du universe als quelle aktiviert?
<k1l_> jokrebel: 4 kerne oder 2 kerne und 2 HT?
<nunatak> denke ich wohl doch. ist das nicht standard?
<nunatak> Ja, Haken bei universe ist gesetzt!
<nunatak> bin bei 15.10. vielleicht dafür noch nicht verfügbar?
<k1l_> jupp, gibts nur bis 15.04
<maredebianum> nunatak: Ok, ich bin auf trusty hier, das erklärt's. Ist also deprecated, gut zu wissen.
<jokrebel> k1l_: HT? wie find ich das raus?
<ppq> jokrebel, ark.intel.com
<nagetier> jokrebel, welchen i5 hast denn genau?
<nagetier> jia
<nagetier> o
<nagetier> dmesg dürfte auch etwas sagen, aber lieber beim hersteller gucken
<Roban> Hallo
<Roban> kann mir jemand bitte helfen um mein wlan einzustellen?
<partikel> was hast du denn fürn Problem
<Roban> komme nicht über wlan ins internet
<Roban> es scheint als meine wlan karte nicht erkannt wird
<Roban> habe aktuell ubuntu 15.04
<Roban> wer kann mir bitte helfen?
<Roban> finde keine lösung
<jokrebel> nagetier: cat /proc/couinfo sagt http://paste.ubuntu.com/14731080/
<nagetier> jokrebel, der hat 2 kerne
<David1977> Roban: Ist das ein USB WLan stick?
<Roban> nein
<Roban> habe einen Intel NUC, diesen mini pc
<Roban> und möchte gern mit über wlan ins internet
<David1977> ok, dann check doch mal mit: lspci ob da was erkannt wird
<Roban> wie mache ich das
<David1977> terminal öffnen und: lspci
<David1977> eingeben
<partikel> str+alt+t
<David1977> und nach irgendwas "wireless" ausschau halten
<Roban> kann nichts mit wireless finden
<David1977> bist du mit dem NUC irgendwie online?
<David1977> nötigenfalls mit kabel
<partikel> network controller?
<jokrebel> nagetier: Woran siehst Du das?
<Roban> ja mit kabel derzeit
<nagetier> jokrebel, http://ark.intel.com/de/products/52224/Intel-Core-i5-2410M-Processor-3M-Cache-up-to-2_90-GHz
<Roban> aber möchte über wlan ins internet
<ppq> Roban, pack bitte mal die ausgabe von lspci -knn in einen pastebin
<ppq> Roban, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Roban> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14731135/
<ppq> das ist nicht mit -knn
<David1977> ppq: kann es auch sein, dass das Ding intern via USB angeschlossen ist? Bin mir bei den NUCs nicht immer so sicher
<ppq> David1977, ne, das ist pcie. m.2 halt
<ppq> oder miniPCIe wenns ein altes ist
<David1977> ok
<Roban> versteh jetzt nix mehr :-(
<Roban> sieht man was an meine paste?
<KojiroAK> Roban~ 15.10 war's, wo es gehen sollte.
<ppq> Roban, installier mal das paket pastebinit und führ dann aus: dmesg |     # und dann noch:   lspci -knn | pastebinit
<Roban> hab es versucht upzugraden
<ppq> ähh, Roban, das erste sollte heißen: dmesg | pastebinit 
<Roban> im terminal ausführen?
<ppq> ja
<David1977> Roban: lies was ppq schreibt... ein: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Roban> mom
<David1977> und dann: dmesg | pastebinit
<David1977> und: lspci -knn | pastebinit
<ppq> ah, KojiroAK hat die lösung ja schon genannt
<Roban> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14731154/
<Roban> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14731159/
<Roban> habe vorhin ein upgrade von 15.04 auf 15.10 gemacht, aber als ich den neuestart gemacht habe, ging garnichts mehr
<KojiroAK> Roban~ ach ja, wenn du noch keine grossen Änderungen vorgenommen hast, würde ich eher neuinstallieren als release upgrade machen.
<Roban> ist beim hochladen abgestürtzt
<nagetier> jokrebel, sehe ich auch gerade erst.. benennt cpuinfo "core id" mehrfach gleich, ist einer der beiden "processor" der HT, auch zeigt es "cpu cores : 2" / "processor : 3" an
<Roban> nur der upgrade ist die lösung?
<ppq> neuinstallation von 15.10 ist das beste
<ppq> oder 14.04 und dann linux-generic-lts-wily
<Roban> habt ihr ein link um für 15.10
<ppq> ubuntu.com :)
<k1l_> jokrebel: echte kerne vs. threads. die intel cpus können mit HT 2 threads pro kern fahren. also virtuell 4 "kerne"
<jokrebel> danke für die Erklärungen
<Wishmaster2> Hallo, anscheinend ist https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Lenses/ veraltet: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14731813/ Gibt es diese Lenses noch
<bekks> Wishmaster2: Welches Ubuntu hast Du?
<Wishmaster2> 15.10
<bekks> In dem von Dir verlinkten Artikel steht, dass unity-lens-github nur unter 12.04 verfügbar war.
<Wishmaster2> Hm, okay, hatte es als "ab Ubuntu 12.04 gelesen, schade
<bekks> "Neben den Standard-Lenses können unter Ubuntu 12.04 aus den offiziellen Paketquellen zusätzlich noch die folgenden Lenses installiert werden" :)
<jokrebel> wie gewöhne ich meinem Laptop ab, immer beim hochfahren mit voller Hintergrundhelligkeit zu starten? Wenn ich das in den Einstellungen runtersetze ist es nach dem nächsten reboot wieder auf "ganz hell"
<jokrebel> 14.04 LTS mit Unity
<ppq> jokrebel, echo bla > /sys/foo/backlight in die /etc/rc.local
<ppq> was bla und foo sind hängt vom modell ab, sollte sich leicht recherchieren lassen
<ppq> bei meinem thinkpad ists /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<ppq> in /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/max_brightness steht der maximale wert bei mir
<jokrebel> ppq: Gibts da Hintergrundlektüre dazu? Bei mir handelt es sich um einen DELL XPS 15z
<ppq> jokrebel, keine ahnung, schau dich einfach mal in /sys um ob da etwas vielversprechendes steht
<ppq> explorativ sozusagen :)
<ppq> manchmal ist das merkwürdigerweise auch in /proc
<g0ne> jokrebel: hau es doch einfach in die xinitrc.. xbacklight -set 20 oder in /sys/class/backlight.. 
<Roban> hallo an alle
<Roban> ich kann nicht über wlan ins internet, da mir nichts angezeigt wird um zu verbinden
<Roban> ich glaube dass ich einen treiber benötige
<Roban> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking/000005511.html
<Roban> kann mir jemand sagen wie das installiere?
<Roban> ich benötige glaube den ersten
<Roban> Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 3165 (starting from firmware XX.XX.13.0 and kernel 4.1)
<Roban> ist jemand hier der mir helfen kann?
<dadrc> Was hast du denn für einen WLAN-Chip?
<Roban> ich weiss es nicht
<Roban> wie kann ich es rausfinden
<dadrc> Pack mal die Ausgabe von `lspci` in einen Pastebin
<Roban> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2280 (rev 21) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 22b1 (rev 21) 00:13.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Device 22a3 (rev 21) 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Device 22b5 (rev 21) 00:1a.0 Encryption controller: Intel Corporation Device 2298 (rev 21) 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Device 2284 (rev 21) 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 
<dadrc> Nimm mal bitte http://paste.ubuntu.com/ für sowas
<dadrc> dann kann man das besser lesen
<Roban> mom
<Roban> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14750468/
<dadrc> Welches Ubuntu hast du da?
<k1l_> Roban: was sagt "rfkill list"? bitte in einen pastebin
<Roban> habe 15.04
<Roban> habe versucht 15.10 zu installieren, aber es stürtzt immer ab wenn ich es von meinem usb installiere
<k1l_> Roban: du kannst (und musst) auf 15.10 aktualisieren. du kannst auch das online update machen
<dadrc> Der Chip ist so neu, der funktioniert erst ab 15.10
<Roban> aha
<Roban> habe heute mittag einen upgrade versucht und als alles fertig war, ist er beim neustart hängengeblieben
<Roban> habt ihr vielleicht einen tipp wie ich es am besten upgrade?
<k1l_> erstmal die wichtigen daten backupen, damit das im fall der fälle nicht so dramatisch wird.
<Roban> hab es frisch installiert
<Roban> hier ist noch garnichts drauf
<k1l_> dann würde ich ein lan kabel anstecken. "sudo do-release-upgrade" ins terminal packen und das update laufen lassen.
<Roban> ok
<k1l_> wenn er dann beim neustart hängen bleibt dann muss man da gucken warum. meistens kann man das beheben.
<Roban> sollte ich wieder das problem haben, schaue ich nochmal vorbei
<Roban> meint ihr dass es beim upgrade 15.10 das wlan angezeigt wird?
<k1l_> beim upgrade nicht. nach dem upgrade
<Roban> danke für eure hilfe
<Roban> ich führe es jetzt aus
<stevieh> wieso denn upgrade, wenn es sonst leer ist?
<dadrc> 15.10 unterstützt zumindest deinen WLAN-Chip, sollte dann also gehen, ja
<k1l_> er sagte ja, dass er beim installieren probleme hat.
<AndChat135641> Hi!
<AndChat135641> Kann mir kurz jemand helfen?
<k1l_> wobei?
<AndChat135641> Ich wollte ubuntu auf meinem neuen PC installierten, aber mit diesem uefi spielt der grub nicht mit
<AndChat135641> Kann ich da eine partition auf einer SSD mit exta4 formatieren und gut ist?
<ppq> stell einfach im uefi-setup auf CSM um (bios emulation), dann kannst du wie gewohnt installieren
<ppq> hat keine nachteile ggü. reinem uefi-betrieb
<AndChat135641> Danke
<AndChat135641> N1
<MoonChild> ich habe 3d installiert
<MoonChild> lubuntu 14.04.3 LTS läuft perfekt jetzt
<ring0> das ist doch schön :)
<MoonChild> auf powermac g5
<Roban> hallo, kann mir jemand helfen zu ubuntu 15.10
<Blindie> moin
<Roban> ich bekomme es nicht auf meinem intel nuc pc installiert
<ppq> Roban, was ist denn das problem?
<Roban> habe es zuerst über ein usb versucht
<Roban> direkt ubuntu 15.10 drauf zu machen
<Roban> aber wenn es zu anfang die ubuntu seite lädt, dann stürtzt es immer ab
<Blindie> weiß jemand zufällig wie ich unter ubuntu den stereo upmix ausstellen kann? Ich benutze ubuntu 15.10 und HDMI als audio ausgang
<Roban> es bleibt hängen
<ppq> Roban, was ich heute mittag übrigens noch sagen wollte: mit ubuntu 14.04 mit aktuellem kernel (linux-generic-lts-wily) geht dein wlan auch
<ppq> Roban, wenn 15.10 bei dir instabil ist, kannst du das mal installieren stattdessen. wird auch länger mit updates versorgt als 15.10
<Roban> echt?
<ppq> ja, für 14.04 wird der aktuelle kernel von 15.10 zurückportiert
<Roban> 14.04 konnte ich installieren
<Roban> wenn ich installiert habe, was muss ich dann machen?
<ppq> das oben genannte paket (in den klammern) installieren
<ppq> und rebooten
<Roban> kannst du mir den befehl sagen für das terminal
<ppq> sudo apt-get install linux...
<Roban> und danach neustarten und dann sollte meine wlan karte funktionieren?
<ppq> ja
<Roban> ok, dann werde ich nochmal einen neuen versuch starten
<Roban> sollte ich nach 14.04 erstmal aktuallisieren?
<ppq> ubuntu.com, da findest du die 14.04.3 live-cd
<Roban> habe schon eine usb stick damit
<ppq> optimal
<ppq> ja, updaten sollte man sowieso
<ppq> jede woche oder so
<Roban> erstmal also updaten
<ppq> kein release-upgrade machen
<Roban> und danach im terminal deinen befehl eingeben?
<ppq> nur die regulären updates
<nagetier> und direkt nach der installation
<ppq> damit hier keine missverständnisse entstehen :)
<Roban> was meinst du mit regulären updates
<ppq> die updates innerhalb der ubuntuversion 14.04 halt
<Roban> genau, kein upgrade zu einer neuen version
<ppq> jo
<Roban> alles klar
<Roban> und danach im terminal
<Roban> deinen befehl
<ppq> ja
<Roban> ok, ich versuche es dann nochmal, hoffe dass es jetzt wirklich funktioniert
<Roban> drehe bald durch mit wlan auf ubuntu
<Roban> :-)
<ppq> so ist das bei neuer hardware ;)
<stevieh> was nimmste denn jetzt? 15.10?
<ppq> 14.04 mit wily kernel
<stevieh> und wieso nicht gleich wily?
<ppq> weil da die desktopumgebung instabil läuft anscheinend
<stevieh> ah?
<stevieh> seit wann das? X?
<ppq> ka, ist bei ihm halt so :)
<ppq> LTS macht eh mehr sinn, deshalb hab ich da nicht weiter nachgefragt
<stevieh> ok, mit der Intel grafik hatte ich jetzt auch unter 15.10 zu kämpfen.
<nagetier> :/
<MoonChild> NAGETIER: ich habe ubuntu mit 3D
<Roban> ppq
<Roban> es hat funktioniert!
<ppq> schön :)
<Roban> vielen dank 
<Roban> so ne kleine sache kann so viel ausmachen
<Roban> glaub es kaum
<Roban> endlich kann ich loslegen
<ppq> hehe, viel spaß
<Roban> schönes WE!
<nagetier> MoonChild, du hattest etwas angedeutet
<MoonChild> nagetier: naja jetzt habe ich ein stabiles system. Vor llem weil ich die festplatte in einem PC pormatiert habe.
<MoonChild> Das war die Lösung
<stevieh> pormatieren ist eine mischung aus perforieren und formatieren
<nagetier> MoonChild, jedenfalls glückwusch, nun mach dir eine sicherung vom system, damit das nicht nochmal durchmachen musst
<nagetier> dann kannst auch experimentieren, ansonsten ist das mühsam
<MoonChild> ja da gibt es ein paar Tipps zur datensicherung
<nagetier> MoonChild, http://clonezilla.org/ .. schau mal ob das auch auf PPC fruchtet
<MoonChild> nein nur für amd ind intel
<nagetier> mag sein, ja
<MoonChild> n8
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-31
<emanuel_> guten abend
<emanuel_> kennt sich jemand mit kali linux aus 
<k1l> emanuel_: da fragst du am besten die kali jungs
<emanuel_> :)
<emanuel_> gibt es dafür auch einen channel
<k1l> die findest du in #kali-linux
<emanuel_> supper dann schau ich da mal rein 
<emanuel_> "/j #kali-linux
<k1l> ohne die "
<emanuel_> :)
<emanuel_> schade das ist keiner mehr wach 
<jokrebel> wenn ich bei einem 14.04 "Bereitschaft" auswähle, ist das dann Suspend to Disk, RAM oder both?
<jokrebel> Wenn ich mich Recht erinnere gab es da "früher" mehrere Auswahlmöglichkeiten.
<jokrebel> Ah! In den Leistung-Einstellungen ist bei kritischem Ladezustand theoretisch (weil hier nur grau und nicht auswählbar) Ruhezustand vorhanden. Es kann aber nur Ausschalten ausgewählt werden. Also ist dann vermutlich dann die "Bereitschaft" suspend to RAM?
<jokrebel> Bisher hatte mich das nie so interessiert, weil es an keinem meiner Rechner so richtig funktionieren wollte. Hier an dem scheint es aber problmlos zu klappen (bisher)
<jokrebel> Wie lange hält denn so ein Akku im Bereitschaftsmodus? Und was passiert, wenn der Akkustand kritisch wird wenn sich der Rechner aber (unbeaufsichtigt) im Bereitschaftszustand befindet.
<frostschutz> probiers aus
<jokrebel> klar. Aber vermutlich hat da auch schon jemand Erfahrungswerte drüber.
<sdx32> jokrebel: bei meinem x61s etwa 2.5 Tage Standby wenn der Akku voll ist. Das Bios startet den Rechner dann, dein Powermanagement muss halt so eingestellt sein, dass er sich dann runterfährt.
<jokrebel> sdx32: Danke
<ppq> moin
<ppq> an meinem thinkpad e130 mit xubuntu 14.04 (4.2er kernel von wily) erkennt xrandr seit heute den hdmi-anschluss nicht mehr. gestern abend gings noch :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/14800697/
<ppq> normalerweise gabs da immer noch HDMI1
<ppq> wenn ich versuche das wie gewohnt manuell zu konfigurieren, kommt nur    warning: output HDMI1 not found; ignoring
<ppq> es ist das modell mit intelgrafik (i3-2367m)
<ppq> ein kernelupdate gab es nicht in letzter zeit (bzw. mit dem jetzigen hat es gestern noch funktioniert)
<ppq> jemand ne idee?
<nagetier> ppq, alles ins Blaue, wirklich Wissen habe ich da nicht, und wahrscheinlich hattest du das schon erledigt.. was sagt X in seinen Logs, wird dort der HDMI erwähnt? (ist das überhaupt möglich, wenn xrandr denn nicht erkennt?), hattest du ein Gerät am HDMI angeschlossen und schon versucht mit oder ohne zu booten, auch ohne Dock, falls vorhanden?
<ppq> huhu nagetier :) im Xorg.0.log taucht HDMI1 nicht auf, egal ob ich mit verbundenem kabel (kein dock) oder ohne boote
<ppq> werd jetzt mal ein live-system (von dem ich weiß dass es da gehen sollte) booten und gucken obs da erkannt wird. wenn nicht, muss es ja igendwie ein hardwareproblem sein
<nagetier> joa
<ppq> wenns geht, werd ich direkt neu installieren (16.04 in dem fall), wollte eh bald auf xenial gehen
<ppq> bis später :)
<ppq> hmpf, wird im livesystem auch nicht erkannt
<ppq> da hab ich den hdmi port wohl gegrillt irgendwie :(
<ppq> \o/ geht wieder
<ppq> akku rausgenommen, netzstecker raus und 30sek power button gedrückt gehalten
<David1977> was wars denn?
<David1977> ok
<ppq> parasitäre kapazitäten in kabeln, usb-geräten etc.
<ppq> dass sie sowas im jahr 2016, 57 jahre nach der mondlandung, noch immer nicht im griff haben... schon traurig
<x2xx3x> kann man im FF V44. die automatischen updates für den FF selbst nicht mehr abstellen?
<x2xx3x> hab da bei erweitert nur noch ein hakerl für suchmaschinen
<ppp1337> Hey Leute. Ich habe mir nun nach einem langen Woche mein erstes Linux eingerichtet mit etlichen Problemen. Habe nun Ubuntu 15.10. drauf und es läuft bisher problemlos bis auf eine Ausnahme: Das Internet ist unglaublich langsam. Mit meinem alten Laptop mit W10 habe ich kein Problem mit der Verbindung, mit meinem neuen Laptop mit Ubuntu ist aber alles sehr langsam und träge. Auch die Updates des OS hat lange gebraucht.
<ppp1337> Ein Freund hat schon gesagt, dass ich mit "Iwconfig" schauen soll, ob powermanagement on ist - ist es aber nicht. Jemand eine Idee? 
<bekks> Das klingt nach WLAN?
<ppp1337> Hey bekks, ja sorry - ist mit WLAN verbunden!
<ppq> lspci -knn | pastebinit
<ppq> bitte das mal ausführen nach installation des pakets pastebinit
<ppp1337> Okay, ich installiere eben "mal schnell" - je nachdem wie lange es braucht.
<ppp1337> Ausgeführt. Da steht nun ein Link in der Console
<ppp1337> Hier reinposten?
<elhe> ja
<bekks> Den tippst du ab, ja.
<ppp1337> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14802008/
<elhe> ppq kann das der Treiber Bug von dem Intel Corporation Wireless 7265 Netzwerk adapter sein ? 
<bekks> "Der Bug"?
<ppq> elhe, "der" bug? ich hatte nichts gehört von einem bestimmten in letzter zeit
<ppq> aber kann natürlich gut sein, jo
<elhe> sorry, meinte das so, der Bug in dem 802.11N protokoll 
<ppq> ppp1337, probier erstmal, die neuste firmware zu installieren, paket aus xenial: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-firmware/linux-firmware_1.155_all.deb
<ppp1337> elhe - gabs oder gibt es eine Lösung dafür`
<elhe> von iwlwifi 
<ppp1337> okay ppq
<bekks> elhe: Kannst du mal genau spezifizieren welchen Bug du meinst?
<elhe> hatte nur dieses hier als work around gesehn http://askubuntu.com/questions/583574/intel-dual-band-wireless-7265-dropping-connection
<elhe> also im endeffekt 802.11N Treiber deaktivieren
<bekks> Und welchen Bug meinst Du?
<bekks> Irgendwas abzuschalten ist bestenfalls ein Workaround, kein Bug.
<elhe> bekks - der Bug den ich meine ist im 802.11N protokoll des iwlwifi 
<bekks> Ich gebs auf.
<bekks> Gib uns einfach einen Link zum Bugreport.
<ppp1337> ppq habe es installiert, ging aber sehr schnell dafür, dass es 120.7 MB sein sollen.  Waren das updates/upgrades die man mit "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" auch bekommt?
<ppq> ppp1337, nein, das war ein paket aus der bislang unveröffentlichten version 16.04
<ppq> normalerweise sollte man releases nicht mixen, aber im falle des firmware pakets, wo eh nur binär-blobs drin sind, ist das kein drama
<ppq> ppp1337, reboote mal. alternativ wlan karte aus- und wieder einbauen, aber reboot dürfte schneller gehen :)
<elhe> bekks - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1293569
<ppp1337> Was bringt das aus und einbauen der WLAN Karte? 
<ppq> dass die firmware neu geladen wird
<bekks> elhe: Der Bug stammt aus 2014 und ist lange behoben.
<elhe> bekks: oh, hätte ich wohl richtig lesen sollen 
<ppq> hm, in dem xenial firmwarepaket ist eine mit timestamp vom 6. februar 2016
<ppq> wenn die aus der zukunft kommt muss es ja laufen :)
<ppp1337> Update zu mir: Restart und gerade sieht es gar nicht so schlecht aus tatsächlich. Ich mach mal einen Probedownload und sehe ja wie es läuft.
<ppq> ok
<ppp1337> ppq noch eine andere Frage: Woher hast du dein ganzes Wissen? Einfach seid Ewigkeiten Ubuntu und man lernt das automatisch oder beschäftigst du dich noch beruflich irgendwie damit?
<ppq> ersteres
<elhe> nickserv identify warsoul
<ppp1337> Na dann hoffe ich doch mal, dass ich irgendwann auch mein Wissen an Ubuntu babys wie mich weitergeben kann. ;-)
<elhe> hahaha
<elhe> aaaaaa
<ppq> elhe, :) schnell ändern
<ppq> /msg nickserv help set password
<ppp1337> ba*dum*ts
<elhe> done
<elhe> oh man jaja ein / ist schon ein schweres zeichen
<ppq> konfigurier deinen client lieber so, dass er das automatisch macht
<elhe> ppq: ja gerade erledigt, danke
<ppp1337> Also seit 1 Minute ist die Verbindung wieder sehr schlecht. Download läuft mit 3KBit/s.
<ppp1337> Anderer Laptop mit Windows ohne Probleme bisher.
<ppq> ppp1337, stehen die laptops nebeneinander und sind im gleichen wlan?
<ppq> mach den alten mal aus und guck ob es dann am neuen besser geht
<ppp1337> Sind im gleichen WLAN und stehen Luftlinie etwa 75cm auseinander.
<ppp1337> Okay.
<ppq> die stören sich natürlich
<ppq> der mit der besseren antenne/sendeleistung gewinnt natürlich
<ppq> und ausrichtung
<ppp1337> Dann werde ich mich in ein paar Minuten mal zurückmelden und sagen, ob  es was gebrachth at.
<digitaloktay> heute im angebot http://www.hardwareversand.de/4096+MB/279276/ASUS+Strix+R9+380X+Gaming%2C+4GB+GDDR5%2C+2x+DVI%2C+HDMI%2C+DisplayPort.article?pvid=4t0pnswkn_ik1s6io0&ref=13
<bekks> digitaloktay: Falscher Channel :)
<digitaloktay> ups
<David1977> aber danke fürs Angebot ;)
<Guest77718> manfred
<Guest77718> moin moin
<Guest77718> ja hallo erstmal. Ich habe das son Problem mit nem Raspberry ( mit Mate )
<bekks> Auf dem Ubuntu läuft?
<Guest77718> JA die installation lässt einen froßen Teil des 
<Guest77718> platzes auf der SD frei 
<Guest77718> ich finde nicht einmal die richtige software um den Platz für mich (mate) zu gewinnen
<Guest77718> Gpart soll es sein??
<Guest77718> kann mit da jemand auf die sprünge helfen?
<Guest77718> Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag
<Lothenon> Mit Gparted hast du eine grafische Oberfläche. Mit "sudo apt-get install gparted" kannst du es in der Konsole installieren
<argon18> falls es noch wen interessiert: raspbian hat eine eingebaute funktion, die es ermöglicht, die partition auf der SD bei laufendem system zu vergrößern. ist im grunde nur ein befehl im terminal
<irreleph4nt> Hi. Mein Ubuntu Server 15.04 friert beim Boot an verschiedenen Stellen ein - mal mit und mal ohne grafische Ausgabe. Jemand eine Idee, wie ich das debuggen kann?
<k1l> updaten auf 15.10. denn in wenigen tagen wird 15.04 eh abgeschaltet
<k1l> aber sonst einfach mal in die logs in /var/log gucken. wenn das system nicht so weit kommt dann mal mit einem live system die daten abfragen
<irreleph4nt> Okay, danke. Merkwürdig: Wenn ich normal booten will, friert er beim Login-Prompt ein. Wenn ich erst recovery boote und dann resume, funktioniert es.
<irreleph4nt> Schande über mich, ich bin bereits auf 15.10 :/
<k1l> dann musst du mal in die logs gucken. so aus dem stegreif ist das schwierig
<irreleph4nt> Kann ich in den Logs irgendwie zwischen normalem Boot und Recovery->Resume Boot unterscheiden?
<bekks> Nur durch die Uhrzeit.
<k1l> bei jedem reboot wird das log eins nach hinten umbenannt.
<irreleph4nt> der fehlgeschlagene Reboot taucht nicht im Kern.log auf ...
<irreleph4nt> Der Rechner hing wieder am Logn Promt - ich habe per Power Button ausgeschaltet und neugestartet
<irreleph4nt> Den Reboot mit Recovery -> Resume sehe ich jedoch im Log
<k1l> irreleph4nt: nimm mal das syslog. und wie gesagt werden die nach jedem reboot um benannt in .0, .1 und so weiter
<k1l> irreleph4nt: du kannst auch das ganze log bei einem pastebin hochladen
<irreleph4nt> Hier der Paste von meinem syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14841114/
<irreleph4nt> Der Boot rund 23.47 Uhr ist fehlgeschlagen und wurde von mir "gewaltsam" beendet
<irreleph4nt> Der Boot danach ~23.50 war erfolgreich; erst Recovery gebootet und dann resumed
<k1l> was hast du vor dem problem mit dem system gemacht?
<irreleph4nt> Hatte ein Arch Linux installiert, wo Samba als Domain Controller nicht so recht wollte
<irreleph4nt> Im Anschluss Ubuntu Server installiert und bisher nie richtig booten können
<irreleph4nt> Der Install jetzt ist absolut frisch
<k1l> also so spontan seh ich da nix
<k1l> wie äussert sich das denn? ist das system per ssh erreichbar? was für hardware ist das? 
<irreleph4nt> Hardware: ASUS TS MINI Home Server (https://www.asus.com/de/Commercial-Servers-Workstations/TS_mini/). Läuft mit Arch Linux und Windows Home Server problemlos
<irreleph4nt> Mit 15.04 hing der Boot beim Einbinden von SWAP
<irreleph4nt> Mit 15.10 friert er komplett ein, sobald ich den Login Prompt erreicht habe. Kein SSH, sogar die Lichter an der USB Tastatur gehen aus
<irreleph4nt> Kann ich die Recovery -> Resume Prozedur irgendwie automatisieren? Per Grub config Recovery als Default booten ist klar, aber das anschließende resume?
<k1l> irreleph4nt: ich seh da kurz vor 23:47 keinen reboot. erst bei dem 45->50
<k1l> hast du mal ein 14.04 LTS server probiert? vlt ist das nen kernel ding und der 3.13er funktioniert besser? nimm da aber nicht das 14.04.3 image
<irreleph4nt> 14.04 LTS hab ich noch nicht probiert ...
<k1l> also mit dem ganzen ureadahead kram finde ich zig asus notebooks die das mit systemd und 15.04 oder 15.10 auch haben.
<irreleph4nt> "das auch haben" - im Sinne von selbes Problem?
<k1l> ich finde keinen fehler bei den boots. nur ganz am anfang vom log ist das mit ureadahead.
<irreleph4nt> Alles klar. Danke für deine Bemühungen!
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-23
<ShiroNeko> hi, hab ein problem mit mssh unter ubuntu mate 16.04. Verbindung an sich klappt nur wenn ich ein kommando eingebe wiederholt er diese bis in alle ewigkeit. Jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?
<DaVu> welches Kommando denn?
<ShiroNeko> DaVu: egal, gebe ich ein ls bekomme ich llssllssllssllss... und das continuierlich. dasselbe bei allem anderen
<DaVu> oh
<ShiroNeko> ja, oh trifft es ganz gut xD
<DaVu> auch genau so? Also du gibst "ls" ein und er macht "llssllss...."?
<ShiroNeko> ja, kann kurz ein screenshot posten ... moment
<DaVu> ich glaube dir das auch so
<DaVu> mich wundert es nur, dass erst jeder Buchstabe wiederholt wird und dann die Folge wiederholt wird
<DaVu> wäre interessant zu wissen, ob er bei "ls -al" "llss  --aallllss  --aall..." macht
<DaVu> wobei ich auch dann immer noch keine Lösung dafür hätte *schäm*
<ShiroNeko> DaVu: das ergebnis läuft draus hinaus ... gibt man noch ein Ctrl+C dazu um abzbrechen wird draus llss ----aall ^
<ShiroNeko> DaVu: das ergebnis läuft draus hinaus ... gibt man noch ein Ctrl+C dazu um abzbrechen wird draus llss ----aall ^C neue zeile ... usw
<DaVu> ok
<DaVu> krass
<ShiroNeko> ja, leider auch keine ahnung wie man das debuggen könnte
<DaVu> funktastatur?
<DaVu> oder kabelgebunden?
<ShiroNeko> Kabel
<DaVu> hm
<DaVu> mal ne andere Tastatur probiert? Ich weiß, klingt doof, aber ich würde da alles mögliche versuchen
 * DaVu afk for work
<ShiroNeko> ja, auch schon anderer Rechner, auch Ubuntu Mate 16.04 ... dasselbe
<DaVu> hm, dann bin ich ebenso ratlos wie du. Tut mir leid
<nagetier> ShiroNeko: Nutzt du denn in dem Moment die Funktion dich auf mehr als einen Server zu verbinden?
<ShiroNeko> nagetier: ja
<nagetier> ShiroNeko: Mit den Optionen -p und -i schon gearbeitet?
<ShiroNeko> noch nicht
<ShiroNeko> mssh --help gibt die Optionen auch nicht her nur -a, -c, -h -V
<ShiroNeko> mssh -V
<ShiroNeko> MultiSSH 2.2
<nagetier> Dann schau dir mal 'man mssh' an
<ShiroNeko> auch in man mssh steht nichts von den optionen
<nagetier> ShiroNeko: https://metacpan.org/pod/distribution/App-MultiSsh/bin/mssh
<le_bot> Title: mssh - Multi host ssh executer - metacpan.org (at metacpan.org)
<ShiroNeko> nagetier: scheint ein anderes mssh zu sein, als aus den offiziellen xenial repos 
<nagetier> Ja, das kann sein
<nagetier> ShiroNeko: Wäre pssh nicht eine Alternative?
<ShiroNeko> wäre für alternativen generell offen =)
<nagetier> ich meine da gibt es mehr als nur die eine
<nagetier> ShiroNeko: DSH, Distributed Shell soll wohl interessant sein
<MultiStorm> Guten Morgen, kennt sich hier zufällig jemand etwas mit RabbbitCVS aus? oder könnt ihr mir ein anderes gutes Tool für GIT empfehlen?
<deem> MultiStorm: einfach git?
<deem> oder muss das was bestimmtes können?
<MultiStorm> Nein einfaches git reicht mir
<deem> dann nimm doch einfach git :)
<LetoThe2nd> MultiStorm: die meisten IDEs haben mittlerweile halbwegs annehmbare integration (eclipse oder vscode), abgesehen davon bin ich eher git + git-gui + gitk + tig, je nachdem was ich gerade brauche
<MultiStorm> okay, lass es mich anders Formulieren, ja einfach git aber bissel mehr als ein terminal darf es dan schon sein
<deem> ich benutze manchmal git in sublime, aber meistens reicht mir persönlich das terminal
<MultiStorm> git-gui startet bei mir leider nicht sauber er hat da irgendein problem mit der sprache
<MultiStorm> unf gitk scahut recht brauchbar aus, allerdings habe ich hier nichtmal gefunden wo man den branch wechseln kann
<LetoThe2nd> kommt halt drauf an was man tatächlich gerade für eine aktion machen will. repo anschauen grafisch: gitk. repo anschauen textuell: tig. rebase, commit, etc: git direkt
<LetoThe2nd> MultiStorm: einfach mit gitk <branchname> starten. oder gitk --all für alles.
<MultiStorm> hmmm.....
<MultiStorm> ich muss zugeben ich bin ein wenig entäuscht, ich dachte wenn es "das" git tool gibt, dann unter linux aber das das so ein gekrepel ist hätte ich ehrlich gessagt nicht gedacht
<MultiStorm> naja ist halt wie es ist+
<LetoThe2nd> MultiStorm: lass dich nicht aufhalten es zu verbessern :)
<MultiStorm> ne sei mir  nicht böse, aber ich nutze git nicht weil ich es so geil finde, sondern weil ich muss
<MultiStorm> ich und git werden einfach nicht warum .... ich bin halt son SVN typ+
<LetoThe2nd> MultiStorm: ich weiss, du hast dich hier auch schon ausgiebig drüber ausgelassen. aber sorry, nicht mein problem. ich geb dir gern fachkundige hilfe, nur dein genöle interessiert mich nicht.
<MultiStorm> trotzdem danke für eure Hinweise und tips
<MultiStorm> ja alles gut, ich wollte ja nur begründen warum ich git nicht verbesserre :-)
<florian__> Guten Morgen! Habe gerade LibreOffice 5.2.4 via download und Terminal installiert ("sudo dpkg -i *.deb" im Verzeichnis, in dem die *.deb-Dateien sind) und bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung, wenn ich libreoffice per Befehlszeile aufrufe: "/opt/libreoffice5.2/program/oosplash: error while loading shared libraries: libXinerama.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" Was kann ich tun, damit es lä
<florian__> uft und funktioniert? Danke im Voraus!
<dadrc> Einfachste Methode: Das paketierte LO benutzen
<dadrc> Ansonsten sollte die Datei im Paket libxinerama1 sein, guck mal, ob das installiert ist
<dadrc> Wenn ja, musst du rausfinden, wieso LO die nicht findet
<dadrc> Wahrscheinlich sucht es an der falschen Stelle
<dadrc> Da könnte ein entsprechender Symlink helfen
<florian__> dadrc, libxinerama1 ist installiert. Wie kann ich einen "Symlink" erstellen?
<MultiStorm> florian__: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ln/
<le_bot> Title: ln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Frickelpit> florian__: warum installierst du lo händisch?
<florian__> Frickelpit, es ist der Versuch, mit der neusten Version die größte Kompatibilität mit MS Word zu erreichen. Ich brauche das beruflich, weil alle meine wissenschaftlichen Kontakte eben Word nutzen.
<Frickelpit> florian__: und warum nimmst du dann kein PPA dafür?
<Frickelpit> florian__: https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<le_bot> Title: LibreOffice Fresh : “LibreOffice Packaging” team (at launchpad.net)
<florian__> Frickelpit, ich bin Trisquel-Nutzer und bin auf #trisquel nur zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich wohl doch zu Ubuntu zurück wechseln muss. Trisquel GNU/Linux basiert auf Ubuntu, hat also die ähnliche Architektur, entspricht aber nie der neuesten version. Ich dachte, hier vielleicht eine Lösung zu finden. Aber die ist wohl nur der Wechsel von Trisquel zurück zu Ubuntu. Danke trotzdem!
<florian__> Frickelpit, und früher hatte es geklappt, die neuste Version von LO händisch zu installieren. Es ist das erste Mal, dass ich diese Problem habe.
<slurm> welches ist die aktuelle ubuntu version?
<Frickelpit> 16.10
<Frickelpit> jahr.monat
<slurm> ty
<Frickelpit> Releases immer im April und Oktober
<slurm> also dann 17.04 im april?
<Frickelpit> jo
<slurm> hast du die patch/upgrade notes zum umranden grob im kopf?
<Frickelpit> die was?
<Frickelpit> für was?
<slurm> besonderheiten die in der aktuellen version einzug halten werden
<Frickelpit> nein
<slurm> ok dann werde ich später mal auf der ubuntu seite schnökern
<slurm> bis bald!
<ToeiRei> Hi Leute.
<k1l_> hi
<koegs> tach
<MultiStorm> Kann mir jemand einen guten Sib-Client für linux empfehlen also sowas wie X-Light?
<k1l_> meintest du x-lite? die haben wohl auch linux clients: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftPhone
<le_bot> Title: SoftPhone - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<MultiStorm> k1l_: ja das meine ich, hatte auchh mel gelesen das es dafür unter linux was geben soll aber auf der x-lite HP ist nur noch windows und mac zu finden+
<MultiStorm> hat jemand unter den genanten programmen erfahrungen ?
<k1l_> im uu.de wiki sind einige mehr: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internet-Telefonie/
<le_bot> Title: Internet-Telefonie › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Ansonsten gibt's auch noch Ekiga und Qutecom
<MultiStorm> naja jitsi ist wohl nicht mehr in den offizeillen paketen, und die apt-get url für sflphone scheint e auch nicht mehr zu geben  ich werde dan wohl man alle durchtesten bis einer funktioniert
<LetoThe2nd> ekiga funktioniert für mich. mehr kann ich nicht wirklich beitragen.
<MultiStorm> bei mmir leider nicht, den man kann nur die eigenen konten von denen eintragen aber keine Freien
<dadrc> Nicht im Assistenten, aber im Menü dann schon
<dadrc> Edit → Accounts, dann Accounts → Add a SIP Account
<MultiStorm> echt wo den da, weil im menü konten kann ich garnix hinzufügen ..
<MultiStorm> okay schau ich gleich nochmal+
<MultiStorm> dadrc: das funktioniert so leider nicht mehr ich bekmme nur ein leeres Fenster was keine acounts hat es gibt auch nix zum hinzufügen nur Aktivieren Deaktivieren Bearbeiten und entfernen
<MultiStorm> also ich habe jetzt alle beschrieben tools durch, funktionieren tut keins also ich denke mal das wir an unseren SPI anbieter liegen, kann mir nicht vorstellen das keins ter tools FUnktionieren soll :-)
<dadrc> MultiStorm: Oben in der Menüleiste von dem Ding
<MultiStorm> dadrc: ja habe ich gefunden in zwischen, aber mann kann keine IP angeben, oder ich kann die Felder nicht den Daten zuordnen die ich vom Anbieter habe, kann schon sein das ich mich da zu doof anstelle
<gast> Guten Tag. Weiss jemand ob es aus sicherheitlicher Sicht schlecht ist einen Script Ordner im "/" directory zu erstellen und alle (nicht gerade professionellen) shell Scripte mit root auszuführen?
<LetoThe2nd> gast: ja, das weiss jemand.
<gast> :) dann freu ich mich auf die Antwort
<LetoThe2nd> gast: es ist schlecht.
<gast> Aha. Weil der Ordner im "/" directory liegt oder weil die Scripte mit root ausgeführt werden?
<k1l_> als regel gilt: man lässt nichts als root laufen, wenn man nicht genau weiß warum.
<LetoThe2nd> gast: 1) das FHS definiert relativ genau wo ausführbare dateuen hingehören, und "/" gehört nicht dazu 2) es sollten nur die spezifischen probleme mit root rechten laufen die sie tatsächlich brauchen. das script drumherum in den allermeisten fällen nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> gast: im einfachstfall reicht für den pfad, ein ~/bin zu erstellen.
<Frickelpit> Alternativ bei Multi-User: /usr/local/bin
<gast> Ok..   Aber wenn in einem Script ein Befehl mit root Rechten ausgeführt werden muss bleibt mir keine andere Wahl oder?
<Frickelpit> welcher Befehl?
<gast> ja zb mount
<gast> oder pm-suspend
<LetoThe2nd> gast: natürlich, man kann das script auch so schreiben dass tatsächlich nur dieser eine befehl ge-sudo-ed wird. wobei in den meisten fällen nicht mal das nötig ist.
<LetoThe2nd> gast: mount bzw. suspend lassen sich z.b. mit korrekter rechtekonfiguration einwandfrei als user nutzen.
<DaVu> doch. Das skript fragt dann schon nach, wenn es root rechte möchte
<DaVu> ups...vergessen weiter zu scrollen. Sorry jungs :D
<DaVu> gast: Ich habe ebenso ein solches Script, was eine ganze Reihe NFS shares mounted, wenn ich es brauche. Dieses Script führe ich auch mit sudo <scriptname> aus. Wenn du genau weißt, was das Script macht, dann geht das (meiner Meinung nach)
<DaVu> bist du dir aber unsicher, dann würde ich ein Script nicht komplett als root ausführen
<LetoThe2nd> DaVu: wie immer im leben: "it depends"
<gast> Ach so.. Ich kenne mich mit Linux nicht so gut aus.. Lassen wir mal die Scripte die (bei mir) root brauchen bei Seite.. wäre es ok wenn ich einfach einen Ordner mit schreib und lese Rechte für alle im "/" directory mache?
<gast> (ich versuche schon root so wenig wie möglich zu benutzen)
<LetoThe2nd> gast: "it depends"
<LetoThe2nd> die frage ist doch, was du eigentlich erreichen willst.
<k1l_> warum nicht im home unter dem "bin" ordner?
<k1l_> ansonsten fiele mir da nocht /opt ein. aber das klingt bisher eher nach user kram bei dir
<gast> Weil ich einen so kurzen und einfachen Pfad wie möglich wollte, und ich habe von dem noch nie gehört.
<k1l_> gast: ja, da setzt du ganz am falschen ende an.
<LetoThe2nd> wenn ich meinen mechaniker anrufe und sage "ist es ok in meinen kofferum 500kg granit zu laden?" wird er auch sagen "kommt drauf an. was hast du denn damit vor?"
<k1l_> pack deine scripte in den bin ordner, wi eben beschrieben, dann sind die auch im PATH
<DaVu> LetoThe2nd: schlechtes Beispiel ;). Der Kofferraum sollte die 500Kg schaffen, unabhängig davon, was du damit vor hast ;)
<gast> Aber auf einem anderen System muss ich das dann vielleicht wieder anders machen, deshalb auch im "/" directory..
<LetoThe2nd> gast: daher ist die grundlegende frage: was hast du denn mit dem ordner und den scripten überhaupt vor? dann kann man vielleicht auch ne sinnhafte antowrt anbieten.
<DaVu> ^^  richtig +1
<LetoThe2nd> DaVu: du implizierst dass es mir um die machbarkeiot geht. vielleicht möchte ich aber *eigentlich* möglichst wenig sprit verbrauchen? oder ich habe heckantrieb und möchte eisrallye fahren?
<LetoThe2nd> daher: "it depends"
<DaVu> ;) auch richtig :D
<gast> Ich habe ein Ordner in dem ich immer wider mal neue Scripte bastle, und in dene der Pfad immer so lang wird. Deshalb wollte ich den Ordner nach "/" verschieben
<DaVu> schönes Gespräch (ernst gemeint ;) )
<DaVu> gast: du kannst auch einfach den path ändern
<DaVu> dann brauchst du gar keinen Pfad mehr ändern
<DaVu> unter ~/ einen Ordner mit "Eigene Scripte" anlegen und den path entsprechend ändern
<DaVu> fertig
<LetoThe2nd> gast: das erscheint mir unsinnig. für so was gibts eben die möglichkeit ~/bin zu erstellen, dann tauchen die scripte automatisch in deinem PATH auf.
<DaVu> oder so ^^
<k1l_> gast: es ist dein system. du kannst dein system zumüllen wie du lustig bist. aber da du hier fragst wie das richtig gemacht wird ist das nun mal die antwort
<DaVu> gast: hast du ein Terminal offen. Wenn ja dann gib dort mal: echo $PATH 
<DaVu> ein
<k1l_> gast: und im PATH heisst, du kannst die scripte ohne pfadangabe starten.
<LetoThe2nd> anyways, ich geh mal granit laden.
<gast> Ja, aber das wird warscheinlich auf jedem Linux wieder ein bisschen anders sein oder?      Ja, danke für die Antwort
<DaVu> LetoThe2nd: nur noch mal zur Gegenfrage. Der Ordner ~/bin existiert bei mir auf 16.04 nicht von Haus aus
<DaVu> meinst du tatsächlich ~/bin oder /usr/local/bin?
<Frickelpit> DaVu: ~/bin
<DaVu> ok
<Frickelpit> schau dir mal deine .bashrc an
<DaVu> ah, mache ich. Danke
<LetoThe2nd> DaVu: nicht von haus aus, aber wenn er da ist wird er mitangehängt. wie Frickelpit indirekt anmerkte.
<k1l_> DaVu: der ist nicht vorhanden standardmässig. wird aber nach anlegen in den path gekloppt
<DaVu> <- hat er verstanden ;)
<DaVu> danke schön
 * LetoThe2nd <3 ~/bin
<gast> Oder anders gefragt, ist es unsicherer wenn ich einfach den Ordner von "/home/name/ordner" nach "/" verschiebe mit den gleichen Rechten?
<DaVu> hat geklappt mit dem ~/bin
<DaVu> danke nochmal
<LetoThe2nd> goil \o/
<DaVu> Ich sehe aber tatsächlich nicht welcher Bereich der .bashrc dafür zuständig ist
<deem> gast: das hat nicht unbedingt was mit unsicher zu tun. es gehört da eigentlich nicht hin. wenn du mehreren usern zugriff auf deine skripte geben möchtest, dann nimm doch einfach /usr/local/bin
<deem> DaVu: bei mir steht da auch nichts in der .bashrc, aber ~/bin und auch ~/.local/bin sind bereits im PATH
<deem> sogar mehrmals oO
<DaVu> Ja, ich frage mir nur, wie genau das von statten geht ;)
<deem> DaVu: das is wohl einfach schon vorher da. hat nix mit der bash zu tun
<deem> DaVu: /etc/skel/.profile:# set PATH so it includes user's private bin directories
<deem> /etc/skel/.profile:PATH="$HOME/bin:$HOME/.local/bin:$PATH"
<k1l_> das steht im .profile
<DaVu> ah
<DaVu> dann kann ich in der .bashrc ja lange suchen ;)
<gast> Es gibt keine anderen user. Also erstellt man mehr wegen dem Überblick und der Schönheit wegen nichts im "/" directory? Was man dort erstell wird nicht automatisch unsicherer weil es dort ist (abgesehen davon das alle user zugriff darauf habe)?
<deem> gast: wenn du "/ordner"script.sh" eingeben musst, ist das doch länger, als wenn du einfach "script.sh" eingeben könntest, oder?
<deem> erm.. "/ordner/script.sh" soll das heißen
<DaVu> if [ -d "$HOME/bin" ]; then PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH"; fi 
<DaVu> da haben wir es ;)
<k1l_> gast: du kannst es hinpacken wo du willst.
<gast> deem: Ja das stimmt :)  aber ich denke das müsste man auf jeder Linux distribution wieder anders machen, nicht?
<deem> gast: nein. eigentlich nicht
<k1l_> gast: aber weil du hier nach der üblichen handhabung fragst bekommst du nicht die antwort, die du hören willst
<deem> gast: /usr/local/bin sollte überall gleich sein
<k1l_> gast: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<le_bot> Title: Filesystem Hierarchy Standard – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<gast> ach so, das ist bei allen Unix ähnlichen. Gut das ich das mal weiss :D   Ok, also was muss ich machen damit ich das Script ohne Pfad aufrufen kann? Etwas mit "/usr/local/bin"?
<k1l_> pack es in den "bin" ordner in deinem home
<gast> dort muss ich es mit root rechten erstellen?
<k1l_> nein
<gast> aha nein
<k1l_> in deinem home hat root nichts zu suchen
<k1l_> und jetzt gehst du in die ecke zum schämen und schreibst 100 mal auf, dass du nicht mehr alls blind als root startest.
<k1l_> selbst windows hat eingesehen, dass das nur im chaos endet und ändert das alles als admin läuft. also bitte nicht diese alte windows unart jetzt bei ubuntu unbedingt einführen wollen.
<gast> in meinem home verzeichnis hat es gar kein bin ordner. also einfach erstellen und dann sollte es automatisch funktionieren?        Ja.. Ich muss schon froh sein wenn es mit all meinen möglichen Mitteln irgendwie funktioniert
<k1l_> ja. der ordner ist nicht ab werk dabei, aber wenn du den erstellst wird er beim nächsten login akzeptiert
<gast> Aha, und das sollte auf allen Unix ähnlichen so sein?
<Frickelpit> nein
<Frickelpit> ubuntu bietet da eine Möglichkeit, dass man nicht selber erst den PATH dafür erweitern muss
<Frickelpit> bei anderen reicht es nicht aus, nur den Ordner zu erstellen
<k1l_> nein. wie das andere unixe handhaben ist denen überlassen. der standard ist der fhs.
<gast> Ach so. Ok, immerhin. Dann weiss ich jetzt was zu tun ist :) Danke vielmal für die Hilfe allen. Und guten Abend
<DaVu> und nicht vergessen. Den Ordner auch bitte nicht mit root rechten erstellen ;)
<gast> ja :) danke
<gast> Eine Frage hätte ich doch noch, wie erstell ich den einen Ordner in "/" mit den gleichen Rechten wie bei "/home/name/"? Auch wenn es für die meisten nicht so Sinn macht...
<Frickelpit> gast: mkdir und chmod/chown
<gast> Also als root mkdir und was bei chmod + chown (beides auch als root?) ?
<deem> gast: chmod/chown wird als root ausgeführt. du musst dann halt den entsprechenden rechte und user/gruppe setzen
<deem> die entsprechenden rechte*
<nagetier> gast: du meinst /bin? Der ist aber schon vorhanden..
<gast> Nein ich meinte einen neuen Ordner in "/". Den bin Ordner erstelle ich zusätzlich.   Welche Rechte? Mit chmod 777 funktioniert es nicht richtig
<Frickelpit> gast: du möchtest also unterhalb von / einen Ordner anlegen, der die gleichen Berechtigungen hat, wie /home/user. Weiß aber nicht, wie du das umsetzt?
<Frickelpit> die Manpages von chown und chmod hast du dir bereits angesehen?
<gast> Frickelpit: Ja. Von chown nicht aber chmod 777 funktioniert nicht wie erwartet. Muss mal kurz etwas einkaufen, bin in ca 45min wieder zurück. Vielleicht lasse ich es auch einfach mit dem Pfad...
<gast> Also ich habe mir überlegt das ich vielleicht besser einfach eine variable definiere mit dem Pfad, weil für jede Kleinigkeit kann ich nicht stundenlang nach einer Lösung suchen. Sorry für die Mühe. Immerhin weiss ich jetzt das von "/home/name/bin". Danke allen
<uniCATx> Hi Leute, brauche eine deutschsprachige Seite, auf der die Linux- Pakete beschrieben sind.. Thx.
<jokrebel> "die Linux Pakete" aha
<nagetier> uniCATx: Ich glaube nicht, dass man eine vollständig übersetzte Liste finden wird
<uniCATx> jokrebel, Du weißt schon, wie ich es meine :-)
<tomreyn> wofür brauchst du die denn?
<ring0> uniCATx, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ teilweise deutsch. mehr ist mir nicht bekannt
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<uniCATx> tomreyn, also bei jedem update mache ich etwas, was ich zu 25% nicht verstehe...
<jokrebel> uniCATx: Nein, sonst hätt ich nicht so blöd gegengefragt
<uniCATx> dadrunte sind die paket-bedeutungen..
<uniCATx> ring0, super, danke
<ring0> uniCATx, gerne
<tomreyn> http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/ wäre die korrekte adresse für die deutsche version
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Ubuntu-Paketsuche (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<ring0> tomreyn, funktioniert hier auch ohne…
<tomreyn> oh, hab javascript aus, vermutlich deswegen
<tomreyn> ich glaube kaum dass man für ubuntu-paketbeschreibungen was besseres finden wird.
<ring0> hauptsache erstmal dagegen ;)
<tomreyn> auf jeden!
<tomreyn> :-P
<silverline> test
<k1l_> durchgefallen
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-24
<LupusE> g'morgen
<jimsio> hi, ich hatte oss4-base installiert, weil ich dachte, dass ich es für ein programm bruache, dann aber gleich wieder entfernt. nach dem neustart ist nun jeder sound weg - kein hardware device wird mehr erkannt - wie kann ich das zurücksetzen?
<DaVu> jimsio: mach mal bitte: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DaVu> und dann bitte: apt-cache policy pulseaudio
<DaVu> und dann bitte: apt-cache policy pulseaudio | pastebinit
<DaVu> das letztere ^^
<DaVu> Du bekommst dann einen Link zurück, den du hier posten kannst
<DaVu> alternativ, wenn du nichs installieren möchtest, geht auch: apt-cache policy pulseaudio | nc termbin.com 9999
<jimsio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23856632/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> ok, pulseaudio ist schon mal installiert
<DaVu> das ist schon mal gut
<DaVu> kannst du in pavucontrol mal schauen, ob da was gemutet ist?
<DaVu> falls pavucontrol nicht installiert ist, würde ich das mal installieren
<jimsio> nicht installiert
<jimsio> soll ich?
<DaVu> Das hat schon so manchem gehoflen
<DaVu> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<DaVu> das ist eine GUI für Pulseaudio und heißt komplett: Pulseaudio Volume Control
<jimsio> ja installiert. auch da nur noch dummy output
<DaVu> ok, ich werde jetzt gleich erstmal wieder an die Arbeit müssen
<DaVu> Schau mal ob deine Karte sauber erkannt wird. Ist es eine dedizierte Soundkarte oder On-Board-Sound?
<DaVu> ein: lspci 
<DaVu> ist da hilfreich um zu sehen welche PCI Geräte angeschlossen und erkannt sind
<DaVu> handelt es sich um eine USB-Kart ist es: lsusb
<jimsio> 00:07.0 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio (rev a1)
 * DaVu AFK for work
<jimsio> 00:07.0 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<jimsio> sorry 
<jimsio> das habe ich für den output genutzt
<jimsio> 02:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV710/730 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 4000 series]
<jimsio> die wurden vorher auch erkannt
<Neki> Ich hätte zwei Fragen: 1. Ich bin aktuell mit 16.04.1 unterwegs. Wenn 16.04.2 erscheint, wie kann ich dann auf den neueren Kernel wechseln? Normal würde ich doch vermutlich auf auf 4.4 Kernel bleiben oder? Wie kann ich dann auf den HWE Stack wechseln
<Frickelpit> Neki: indem du ihn installierst, wenn er verfügbar ist. Siehe: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS_Enablement_Stacks/
<le_bot> Title: LTS Enablement Stacks › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Neki> 2. Frage, wenn ich mit nachfolgender Anleitung für ein Upgrade auf Kernel 4.9 vorgehen würde, erhalte ich dann trotzdem über die "Aktualisierungsverwaltung" updates, oder müsste man anschließend bei jedem Update das manuell einspielen? https://fossbytes.com/how-to-installupgrade-linux-kernel-4-9-on-ubuntu-and-linux-mint/
<le_bot> Title: How To Install Or Upgrade To Linux Kernel 4.9 On Ubuntu And Linux Mint (at fossbytes.com)
<jokrebel> Gegenfrage: warum brauchst Du unbedingt 4.8 oder gar 4.9? Gibt es einen konkreten Grund oder nur auf Verdacht oder gar wegen Versionitis
<Frickelpit> Neki: da in der Anleitung .deb Pakete händisch installiert werden, bekommst du natürlich keine Aktualisierungen dafür. Woher soll deine Paketverwaltung auch wissen, wie sie daran kommt.
<ultimo266> Was ist ein Versionitis?
<gast> Wie kann ich mit streamer oder fswebcam 10x in der Sekunde ein Bild immer wieder aktualisieren? Es dauert ca min 0.5s bis das erste Bild gemacht wird, und mit mehreren Frames überschreibt es nie das Bild sondern speichert ein Frame und alle anderen nicht
<Neki> Warum ich 4.8 oder höher brauche? Weil die Grafiktreiber in 4.4 eine Zumutung sind und man mit 4.8 auch endlich den propriertären treiber von AMD installieren kann, bzw erst dann alle Features nutzen kann
<geser> ultimo266: der Drang immer die neueste Version von etwas instaliert zu haben (ohne eine guten Grund dafür zu haben)
<Neki> wenn meine spiele nicht laufen ist das kein Grund?
<Neki> zurück zur frage mit dem upgrade ab 16.04.2. Im wiki ist die Anleitung noch für 14.04, aber das ist noch das alte HWE System. Seit 16.04 gibt es ja ein neues. Ist das dann trotzdem der gleiche Befehl?
<Frickelpit> Neki: doch, nur musst du dir dann bewusst sein, was das für folgen hat.
<Neki> @frickepit beziehst du dich gerade auf das manuelle installieren des 4.9 Kernels oder das Upgrade auf HWE Stack?
<Frickelpit> Neki: Nein, weil das Paket mit ziemlicher Sicherheit anders heißen wird.
<Frickelpit> Neki: ersteres
<Neki> ja ok, das kann ich verstehen. Alle 6 Monate ein aktualisierter Kernel und damit neue Features ist ja ok
<Neki> immer sofort der neueste Kernel muss nicht unbedingt sein
<Neki> aber etwas an aktualität sollte er haben
<Neki> Im Wiki ist die Anleitung nur für 14.04. Gilt die trotzdem noch für 16.04 und dem neuen HWE System?
<gast> Gibt es einen Weg min 10x in der Sekunde ein Bild meiner Webcam per Terminal zu speichern mit dem gleichen Dateiname?
<jokrebel> ultimo266: ;-) die zwanghafte Vorstellung zwingend immer von allem die aller neueste Version haben zu müssen
<ultimo266> Danke :-)
<sdx23> !webcam
<le_bot> Informationen zu Webcam finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Webcam
<gast> Mit welcher webcam sollte es den möglich sein 10 mal in der Sekunde ein Bild zu machen mit dem gleichen Namen?
<Frickelpit> welchen Sinn soll das ergeben in einer Sekunde 10 Bilder zu machen, die den gleichen Dateinamen haben?
<gast> Damit das Bild ständig aktuallisiert wird und das Bild immer das anzeigt was gerade auf der Kamera ist
<Frickelpit> und du hast dir das wirklich gut durchdacht?
<fford> ^^
<Frickelpit> ich mein, was passiert mit den Bildern? Wie schaust du dir die Bilder an? Wie sollen 10 Bilder den gleichen Dateinamen haben?
<gast> Das Bild sehe ich mit jp2a an, und ich meine 10 Bilder hintereinander, also alle 0.1s ein neues Bild mit dem gleichen namen damit das gleiche Bild ständig aktualisiert wird
<Frickelpit> wäre da ein Video nicht sinnvoller?
<gast> Nein, weil ich ja nicht zu jedem Zeitpunkt auf das Video zugreiffen kann oder? Es müsste wieder in vielen Bildern gespeichert werden
<gast> vorzu
<Frickelpit> und du bist dir wirklich sicher, dass du dir alle 0.1 Sekunden ein Bild ansehen willst, welches konvertiert wurde als ASCII?
<gast> Ja, vielleicht auch nur alle 0.2s, aber sicher nicht alle 0,5-1s
<Frickelpit> man könnte ja was verpassen?
<gast> Ja :)
<jokrebel> gast: vielleicht solltest Du Dir mal motion ansehen
<jokrebel> das kann video und einzelbilder gleichzeitig und kann sogar mit änderungserkennung betrieben werden. 
<NTQ> Man könnte die JPEGs auch in einen FIFO schreiben (man mkfifo) und dann mit einem MJPEG-Player abspielen. :-D
<NTQ> Man muss es nur hinkriegen, dass der Videoplayer nicht ausgeht, sobald der FIFO leer ist, sondern weiter auf Daten wartet.
<NTQ> Dann hat man einen Dateinamen, kann aber viele JPEGs reinhämmern.
<MultiStorm> Hallo, ich habe mal eine kurze frage wird bei ubuntu 16.04 lts OpenCL 2.0 GPU Driver Package for Linux mit ausgeliefert oder muss man das nachinstallieren?
<MultiStorm> oder wie kann ich überprüfen ob das installiert ist?
<Frickelpit> mit dpkg
<MultiStorm> Frickelpit: so sudo dpkg -i OpenCL?
<Frickelpit> warum sudo?
<k1l> nein das listet das nicht auf
<Frickelpit> und warum -i wenn du nachsehen willst?
<k1l> dpgk -l     #kleines L für liste
<Guest35187> schönen guten abend miteinander :) 
<k1l> das kann man dann auch zu einem grep pipen: dpkg -l | grep suchwort
<Frickelpit> MultiStorm: dpkg -l <Paket> | grep ii
<Frickelpit> Wenn was kommt, dann ists installiert
<MultiStorm> okay und wie genau das Packet heisst muss ich aber aus dem netz noch raussuchen oder ?
<Frickelpit> MultiStorm: apt-cache search
<MultiStorm> weil ich nicht genau weiss ob das Packet wirklich OpenCL heißt
<NTQ> Bei mir heißt es nvidia-opencl-dev
<k1l> <k1l> das kann man dann auch zu einem grep pipen: dpkg -l | grep suchwort
<Frickelpit> Alternativ: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<NTQ> Aber dev brauchst du vielleicht nicht
<NTQ> Und vielleicht auch nicht nvidia :-D
<MultiStorm> kay danke erstmal, aber für intel scheint es das nicht im Repo zu geben, muss ich mal schauen ob ich das irgendwo her bekomme+
<k1l> "wo herbekomme" das endet doch wieder im chaor
<k1l> *chaos
<MultiStorm> ja keine ahung 
<k1l> genau
<MultiStorm> ich frage google
<k1l> was ist denn das eigentliche problem?
<MultiStorm> k1l: was soll ich den sonst machen?
<MultiStorm> okay also: Büro Diskusion mit welchem Algorytmuss passwörter speichern ... aktuell nutzen wir als Algo BCrypt und ich wollte wissen wie lange es genau dauert da das passwort zu knacken, also hashchat installiert aber beim starten von hashchat gibt er mir die meldung: clGetPlatformIDs(): CL_UNKNOWN_ERROR zudem ist auf der Hashchat seite der Vermerk: Intel GPU on Linux users require "OpenCL 2.0 GPU Driver
<MultiStorm> Package for Linux" (2.0 or later)
<NTQ> Ich dachte das normale Hashcat läuft einfach auf der CPU. Nur oclHashcat oder cudaHashcat laufen auf der GPU.
<MultiStorm> und dpkg -l OpenCL --> dpkg-query: Kein Paket gefunden, das auf OpenCL passt würde ich vermuten der treiber fehlt
<k1l> ja, weil das nicht genau so heisst
<MultiStorm> steht so auf der hashcat seite: https://hashcat.net/hashcat/
<Frickelpit> schreib es mal klein
<le_bot> Title: hashcat - advanced password recovery (at hashcat.net)
<k1l> aber ein 3. mal verlinke ich nicht wie man da mit grep sucht
<NTQ> ah, seit Version 3.00 enthält hashcat nur noch GPU. Nutz einfach hashcat-legacy.
<MultiStorm> NTQ: ist aber die GPU nicht viel schneller
<MultiStorm> k1l: wieso ein 3. mal ?
<NTQ> doch, aber ob das bei so einer kleinen Intel-GPU einen großartigen Unterschied macht, glaube ich nicht.
<MultiStorm> NTQ: okay das kann ich auch nicht sagen
<MultiStorm> kann man unter linux sich eigentlich die Graka anzeigen lassen also bestimmt aber wie ?
<NTQ> Als Vergleich. Auf 384 CUDA-Kernen in Blender rendern dauert bei mir länger auf als auf 4+4 Kernen auf der i7-CPU im Notebook :-D
<MultiStorm> NTQ: ja gut aber das hängt ja nicht nur von der GPU ab, hier spielen ja auch Speicher (RAM) eine Rolle oder der Speed der platte
<k1l> MultiStorm: ich habe bereits 2 mal einen befehl zum suchen nach installierten paketen genannt.
<NTQ> MultiStorm: Versuch mal: sudo lshw -class display
<MultiStorm> jup funzt ist en INtEL GPU
<NTQ> Vom RAM hängt es auch ab, ja. Aber nicht, wenn man ihn nicht so voll macht, dass er swappen muss, wobei das bei VideoRAM eh nicht geht.
<NTQ> naja
<MultiStorm> k1l:okay das kann gut sein, problem ist immer schreibt man es sich nicht gleich auf, ist es web :-(
<NTQ> OpenCL-Treiber für Intel solltest du auf der Intel-Hompage finden
<NTQ> man kann aber hochscrollen
<MultiStorm> NTQ: Nop bei weechat scheinbar nicht+
<MultiStorm> oder ich kenne den befehl nicht, auch gut möglich
<NTQ> Alt+Bild hoch unter runter
<NTQ> *oder
<MultiStorm> ne damit wechsel ich den buffer
<Frickelpit> nur PgUP und PgDwn
<NTQ> Ich hab nur gesagt, was hier steht: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WeeChat/ ;-)
<le_bot> Title: WeeChat › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<NTQ> Bin auch mal weg. tschöö
<MultiStorm> k1l: also apt-cache search opencl gibt haufenweise Resultate für nvidia, AMD usw. zurück aber scheinbar keine für intel
<MultiStorm> oh doch was gefunden: beignet-opencl-icd
<nagetier> MultiStorm: apt search opencl Intel
<MultiStorm> libopencv-ocl2.4v5 - computer vision OpenCL support library könnte was sein
<bAldur01> Gude, wie kann man einer .Desktop-Datei beim Aufruf eine bestimmte Fenstergröße und -position mitgeben?
<MultiStorm> libopencv-ocl2.4v5 kann man sowas gefahrlos aus dem Rep installieren oder solte man bei sowas ne art sicherungspunkt erstellen ?
<Frickelpit> Es gibt keinen Sicherungspunkt. Nur dein Backup.
<MultiStorm> also Fire and hope :-)
<nagetier> bAldur01: Ich weiß nicht ob es auch mit speziellen Dateien geht, aber gdevilspie könnte man sich dafür mal ansehen
<nagetier> bAldur01: Welches DE verwendest du?
<nagetier> KDE bringt ähnliches von Haus aus mit
<bAldur01> nagetier: ich bin derzeit auf Unity
<jokrebel> da gäb es auch was für Unity
<jokrebel> ccsm war das 
<bAldur01> jokrebel, wo kann man das denn in Compiz einstellen?
<bAldur01> nagetier: danke, schau ich mir auch gleich mal an.
<jokrebel> bAldur01: Fensterverwaltung - Fenster platzieren
<bAldur01> jokrebel: habs, danke :-)
<bAldur01> nagetier:"Devil's Pie funktioniert nicht oder nur eingeschränkt zusammen mit dem Fenstermanager Compiz. Das Setzen der Arbeitsfläche funktioniert mit der Option set_viewport, aber nicht mit der Option set_workspace. Davon betroffen ist insbesondere die Desktop-Oberfläche Unity."
<jokrebel> hatte das mal. Weis aber nicht mehr genau wie das ging
<nagetier> bAldur01: Ok, danke, das war mir unbekannt
<jokrebel> bAldur01: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CCSM_Fensterverwaltung/#Fenster-platzieren
<le_bot> Title: CCSM Fensterverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> ich hab das aber schon länger wieder deaktiviert; funktionierte damals aber gut
<gast> Wo ist der Speicherort bei motion? 
<jokrebel> wo Du ihn in der Configuration festlegst
<gast> Wo ist der Speicherort bei motion?
<gast> oh, muste runter scrollen
<karlivoxi> hallo, hatte vor kurzem einen crash, und wollte wissen wie ich erkennen kann woran das genau lag. D.h. der Rechner war plötzlich aus. 
<jokrebel> karlivoxi: Vielleicht in den Logs. 
<jokrebel> Die sind unterhalb von /var/log und auch die .xsession-errors* in Deinem Homeverzeichnis könnten was drüber aussagen
<karlivoxi> ja aber da gibt es ziemlich viele,   /var/log , deswegen welche ist da relevant
<Frickelpit> syslog wäre ein guter Anfang
<gast> jokrebel: Kann man motion nicht auch ohne die config Datei steuern? Ich dachte ich hätte früher einmal alles in einem Befehl angegeben (nach einer Anleitung).
<karlivoxi> .xsession-errors -> init: update-nifier-crash(..) main Prozess wurde mit dem Status 1 beendet
<jokrebel> gast: Dann such diese Anleitung ;-) Ich hab das IIRC damals über die Konfigurationsdatei konfiguriert
<nagetier> karlivoxi: Das muss nicht der Grund gewesen sein
<gast> Ich suche mal..  Ok
<nagetier> Und wird es auch sehr wahrscheinlich nicht gewesen sein
<karlivoxi> was genau bedeutet das? in der Klammer ist ein Dateipfad in /var/crash
<nagetier> karlivoxi: Ein Problem dabei ist.. stürzt der Rechner ab, kann das OS das auch nicht mehr niederschreiben
<jokrebel> karlivoxi: Die letzte Zeile die mit "Status 1 beendet" aufhört ist meist die uninteressanteste Zeile ;-) ,,, bei unsicherheit einfach alles NoPasten 
<karlivoxi> ist der update notifier daran beteiligt?
<jokrebel> woher sollen wir das wissen, wenn wir nicht die gesamte Ausgabe gesehen haben?
<karlivoxi> weil das doch hier steht: xsession-errors -> init: update-notifier-crash
<jokrebel> lass uns halt einfach alles in nem "PastBin" sehen und es uns selber "deuten" bitte
<nagetier> karlivoxi: Ich würde es einfach dabei belassen. Das wird schwer herauszubekommen. Wenn das nochmal auftritt, ok, aber wegen einem Absturz würde ich persönlich jetzt nicht groß suchen. Bist du dir sich, dass die CPU und der Rechner an sich genug gekühlt wird?
<nagetier> Hatte der evtl. in dem Moment eine hohe Auslastung?
<karlivoxi> achso, das Porblem ist auf dem anderen Rechner, daher kann ich gerade kein pastebin senden. Kühlung? wie kann ich das Prüfen? /proc/cpu...? 
<karlivoxi> Heizstrahler läuft daneben, aber es gab nie Probleme
<nagetier> karlivoxi: Dort nicht, aber dazu gibt es haufenweise Tools
<nagetier> karlivoxi: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lm_sensors/
<le_bot> Title: Lm sensors › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> karlivoxi: Das kurz einrichten, und dann eines der Plugins/Applets deiner Oberfläche installieren
<nagetier> karlivoxi: Falls möglich, ist es immer von Vorteil sich die Uhrzeit zu merken, wann der Rechner Probleme machte
<nagetier> Macht das Logs durchstöbern wesentlich angenehmer
<karlivoxi> danke werde mal nach schauen
<gast> jokrebel: Wieso speichert es nur jpg Dateien wenn in der config Datei steht picture_type jpeg?
<jokrebel> wo siehst Du da den Unterschied?
<gast> Ist das das gleiche? Egal ich habe gerade gemerkt das jp2a auch mit jpg geht. Somit muss ich nur noch herausfinden wie ich immer in die selbe Datei speichere ...
<jokrebel> ich finde das ja nach wie vor nicht gerade den perfekten Gedankenansatz. Aber das hörtest Du ja bereits auch von anderen...
<taunix> ich versuch mir die ganze zeit vorzustellen, wie man ein bild begreift das alle 0,1sekunden wechselt?¿
<taunix> wäre da ein stream nicht entspannter?
<jokrebel> taunix: Willer ja nich ... warum auch immer
<taunix> joa, eigentlich kein problem
<gast> Es funktioniert alles!!! Ja!       So ist es mir am liebsten :) Und damit ich die Bilder nutzen kann muss ein Stream sie ja auch irgendwo speichern
<gast> Danke allen für die Hilfe
<taunix> :>
<MultiStorm> Hallo da bin ich wieder :-)
<MultiStorm> ich würde mich nochmal über hilfe beim installieren eines OpenCL Treibers freuen
<MultiStorm> auf meinem anderen Laptop mit Intel GPU habe ich das jetzt hinbekommen, leider ist es so das der Treiber scheinbar einen Fehler hat, hashcat meldet das und bitte um gedult bis ein Fix zur verfügung steht, also dachte ich mir ich habe ja noch ein 2 ten laptop mit nvidia GPU, ich habe jetzt alle nvidia Treiber aus dem Repo durch, aber hashcat scheint den passenden treiber nicht zu finden, wie finde ich den
<MultiStorm> nun raus welchen treiber ich genau bruche?
<MultiStorm> oder anders, wie finde ich raus, welcher nvidia treiber installiert ist?
<Frickelpit> so wie vorhin auch schon. Mit dpkg
<k1l> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<k1l> (und jetzt hab ich es doch zum 3. mal gepostet)
<MultiStorm> k1l: was genau macht dpkg eigentlich ...?
<Frickelpit> man dpkg
<Frickelpit> da steht, was es macht.
<MultiStorm> okay also es ist der 340 treiber der openCL treiber passend ist installiert ..
<k1l> genau, du willst jetzt lernen was manpages sind und dann kannst du immer zuerst da rein gucken
<MultiStorm> okay es ist der Packetmanager
<k1l> !man
<le_bot> Informationen zu man finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/man
<MultiStorm> ja das mit man habe ich kapiert, ich habe jetzt nicht die komplette man page gelesen, aber ja nutzt ich in zukunft
<k1l> dann kannst du ja jetzt gezielt nachgucken was dpkg -l macht
<MultiStorm> dpkg -l listet alle installierten packete mit dem entsprechenden suchbegriff auf ...
<k1l> ja, ohne direktes suchwort listet es alle pakete auf. da piped ( | ) man es zu einem grep, was dann das ergebnis direkt durchsucht. also dpkg -l | grep nvidia listet alle pakete mit nvidia im namen auf. die zeilen mit ii vorne sind die, die installiert sind
<MultiStorm> okay .. aber waum die grep sache wenn ich den suchbegriff gleich angreben kann, oder muss ich direkt bei dpkg den genauen paketnamen wissen und Grep sucht das alla LIKE ?
<Frickelpit> Nein, du kannst es auch direkt angeben in dem du z.b. dpkg -l nvidia* tippst
<MultiStorm> okay aber grep ist besser, schneller ?
<Frickelpit> nein
<MultiStorm> also einfach nur ein ander weg .. ok
<Frickelpit> du kannst auch dpkg -l nvidia* | grep ii nutzen, dann listet er nur alle installierten Pakete mit nvidia auf
<Frickelpit> je nachdem, was du erreichen willst
<k1l> das grep durchsucht halt nicht nur die paketnamen. und es schneidet den overhead oben ab
<MultiStorm> okay also auch besser lesbar
<Frickelpit> man grep ;)
<k1l> kannst ja selber mal gucken welcher output dir besser gefällt. aber wenn man etwas sucht ist etwas mehr output erstmal besser als der spezifische output ohne das was man sucht
<MultiStorm> okay das werde ich mir morgen in der ubahn reinziehen (wirklich) aber jetzt muss ich mir was einfallen lassen um hashcat zum arbeiten zu bewegenm
<k1l> was ist denn das konkrete problem?
<MultiStorm> clGetPlatformIDs(): CL_UNKNOWN_ERROR
<MultiStorm> und so habe ich es gestartet: ./hashcat.bin -D 2 -a 3 -m 3200 hash_php.hash
<k1l> -D 2 heisst ja nur cpu nutzen
<MultiStorm> ja ich habe -D 0 -6 durchprobiert :-)
<MultiStorm> entweder es kommt der von mir gepostete Fehler oder: Invalid device_type 0 specified
<MultiStorm> habe auch es auch mit -d versucht, das gibt das divice an
<MultiStorm> wie gesagt, hatte auf dem anderen notebook den gleichen fehler, nach der installation des OpenCL Treibers ging es dan aber
<k1l> und hast du den treiber jetzt auch installiert?
<k1l> ocl-icd-libopencl1   das ist das paket dafür
<MultiStorm> jup, ich denke schon: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23860145/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> ah warte, den intel dings muss man von deren seite insatllieren. der wird wohl nicht paketiert, weil das eigentlich nicht lohnt mit der cpu zu berechnen
<k1l> also willst du mit der nvidia berechnen? warum gibst du dann die cpu an?
<MultiStorm> vorsicht, hier ist eine nvidia GPU verbaut
<MultiStorm> ich habe alles Probiert
<MultiStorm> also GPU / CPU
<k1l> ja, deswegen frage ich ja, warum du "-D 2" nimmst was mit der CPU arbeitet. 
<MultiStorm> habe es auch mit -D1 und -D3 Versucht
<k1l> ist nvidia-libopencl1 installiert?
<MultiStorm> nein, das packet gibt es scheinbar nicht mehr, apt-get sagt, es wurde duch folgendes packet abgelöst: ocl-icd-opencl-dev:i386 ocl-icd-opencl-dev
<k1l> was für ein ubuntu ist das denn?
<MultiStorm> 16.06 lts
<MultiStorm> 16.04 lts
<k1l> 32bit?
<MultiStorm> neeeeeeee
<k1l> "sudo apt install nvidia-libopencl1"
<k1l> wenn da irgendwas andere passiert als ein fröhlicher install ohne fehler, dann pack es auf paste.ubuntu.com und zeig es hier. (kennst du doch schon)
<MultiStorm> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23860173/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MultiStorm> war schon dabei :-)
<k1l> hast du security repo aktiviert?
<k1l> und multiverse?
<MultiStorm> nicht expizit, nein
<k1l> "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999"
<MultiStorm> ttp://termbin.com/s1jo
<MultiStorm> http://termbin.com/s1jo
<k1l> ok, installiere mal ocl-icd-opencl-dev
<MultiStorm> erledigt
<MultiStorm> leider keine besserung
<MultiStorm> was ich mir nur vorstellen kann, vielleicht versucht er das mit der internen GPU habe ja 2 1 intel vom I7 + die nviddia
<k1l> jaha, wenn du da mit der cpu arbeiten willst, (-D 2) dann musst du auch den kack intel treiber installieren.
<k1l> das ist aber arsch lahm
<MultiStorm> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23860205/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MultiStorm> -D 2 ist aber GPU
<MultiStorm> D1 ist CPU
<MultiStorm> jedenfalls laut hashcat --help
<k1l> gib mal kein d an
<MultiStorm> okay mom ... : hier der auszug: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23860224/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> ok
<MultiStorm> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23860226/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MultiStorm> wie gesagt, kann auch gerne GPU sein, es muss nicht die CPU sein, für den anfang würde es mir reichen das es überhaupt geht
<MultiStorm> klar, je schneller je besser --> aber irgendwas muss doch laufen :-)
<MultiStorm> ich schau nochmal in die hilfe, vielleicht gibt es da noch einen parameter den man angeben muss
<k1l> opencl-icd ist installiert?
<k1l> nvidia nvidia-opencl-icd-340 ist ja installiert. hast du danach mal neugestartet?
<MultiStorm> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23860251/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MultiStorm> Nein das habe ich nicht
<k1l> mach das mal
<MultiStorm> okay wird gemacht, komme gleich wieder
<MultiStorm> so da bin ich wieder, das fehlerbild hat sich tatsächlich geändert pastebin kommt gleich
<MultiStorm> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23860265/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MultiStorm> ich versuche es jetzt nochmal mit einem anderen divice
<k1l> stop
<k1l> jetzt nimmst du dir mal 30 sek und liest den fehler. nicht weiter wild rumprobieren
<MultiStorm> ok
<k1l> fehlermeldungen haben meistens einen sinn. gerade der hier erklärt ja selber was los ist, was man machen kann
<MultiStorm> habe ich gelesen, er sagt das der treiber katup ist oder nicht untersützt wird (bin mir nicht sicher) ich könnte es mit --force drauf anlegen soll aber keine fehler melden
<k1l> siehste
<k1l> hashcat meckert über den "alten" nvidia 340. ich würde einfach mal --force hinten dranhängen
<MultiStorm> jup, bricht mit dem nächsten fehler ab, er findet das OpenCL verzeichnis wohl nicht ob wohl es da ist :-(
<MultiStorm> aber ich denke wir beenden das für heute ist schon spät
<k1l> ok, auch da liefert hashcat ja eine anleitung unter dem link in der fehlerbeschreibung
<_moep_> in welchem paket ist fstab enthalten?
<k1l> öhm
<_moep_> ich find es irgendwie nicht -.-
<k1l> mount?
<k1l> ich denke aber die wird nicht im paket sein, sondern angelegt beim install vom installer
<_moep_> hm das ist installiert, aber fstab ist nicht tabbar 
<k1l> du meinst es gibt keine fstab  datei?
<_moep_> doch
<MultiStorm> erstmal vielen dank k1l 
<_moep_> ich will fstab /dev/platte
<k1l> _moep_: fstab ist kein befehl
<_moep_> um nen neues FS drauf zu prügeln
<_moep_> gparted failed immer
<k1l> fstab? meinst du nicht mkfs?
<Amm0n> oder fdisk?
<_moep_> Amm0n: danke
<_moep_> läuft
<_moep_> aber irgendwie hängt es hier: Inode-Tabellen werden geschrieben:  364/3727
<Amm0n> mach mal einen fsck /dev/platte 
<k1l> smartwerte überprüft?
<_moep_> k1l: ja
<Amm0n> _moep_, lass mal smartctl -t long /dev/platte durchlaufen und schau nach defekten Sektoren.
<_moep_> nope - hab die vorhin bekommen "mach mal voll mit $dingen"
<Amm0n> ?
<Amm0n> Inode Fehler klingt nach Hardwarefehler
<k1l> oder der adapter ist wackelig
<_moep_> so mal anderer rechner 
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-25
<lisaa> hallo?
<NTQ> Ich kriege seit einiger Zeit folgende Meldung aus der Aktualisierungsverwaltung (16.04.1 LTS). Ist die bekannt? "Die folgenden Pakete benötigen nach der Installation das Herunterladen zusätzlicher Daten, welche aber nicht heruntergeladen oder bearbeitet werden konnten: ttf-mscorefonts-installer"
<koegs> https://gedankenausbruch.com/tipps-tricks/linux-fehler-mit-dem-paket-ttf-mscorefonts-installer-beheben/
<le_bot> Title: Linux: Fehler mit dem Paket ttf-mscorefonts-installer beheben (at gedankenausbruch.com)
<NTQ> Hm, ich krieg trotzdem einen 404, weil "https://freefr.dl.sourceforge.net/project/corefonts/the fonts/final/andale32.exe" nicht gefunden werden kann. Ich hab jetzt mal das deb am Ende installiert. Das tut zwar, aber ich muss weder eine EULA akzeptieren, noch werden MS-Fonts heruntergeladen. In einer Sekunde war das deb installiert. Kommt mir auch nicht richtig vor, aber vielleicht war's das trotzdem.
<koegs> NTQ: habs grad mal auf dem Test-System probiert, mit --reinstall hats hier auch nicht geholfen, aber mit dem deb schon
<koegs> er hat alle schriften runtergeladen, hatte das paket aber auch vorher gar nicht drauf
<IchGucksLive> Guten Morgen kann man aus Thunar heraus eine python file starten 
<IchGucksLive> oder geht das nur in einem terminal 
<IchGucksLive> mit Rechtsklick wird da kein programm zum starten angeboten 
<nagetier> Die drei Minuten wären sinnvoller in eine Suchmaschine investiert gewesen
<NTQ> koegs: Ja, da ich die Schriften schon lange installiert habe, ging es deshalb vermutlich so schnell.
<NTQ> Danke jedenfalls.
<nagetier> Welcher Artikel wäre denn für aktuelle Versionen, wenn es https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/Live-USB_-_persistente_Installation/ nicht mehr ist? Diese evtl.? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<le_bot> Title: Live-USB - persistente Installation › Archiv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> Ok, hat sich erledigt
<nagetier> Habe gerade ein zweites Ubuntu auf eine SSD installiert. Jetzt würde ich gerne über den vorhandenen GRUB2 im MBR von /dev/sda den GRUB2 in /dev/sda8 aufrufen. Wie würde das umgesetzt werden, auch durch ein chainload?
<Frickelpit> Warum nutzt du nicht den Grub im MBR für beide?
<nagetier> Weil ich nicht genau weiß wie das zweite System den GRUB2 vom ersten aktualisiert, wenn es nötig wird
<nagetier> Ich glaube ich hätte das lieber abgetrennt, bin mir aber auch nicht ganz sicher ob das so sinnvoll ist
<Frickelpit> nagetier: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Skripte/#Ubuntu-oder-andere-Linux-Distributionen-starten
<le_bot> Title: Skripte › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> Ui, ich Blindfisch, danke
<nagetier> Ja, sieht gut aus. Jetzt, nachdem os-prober nachinstalliert wurde (ich dachte, es wäre schon vorhanden), und einem anschließenden 'sudo grub-mkconfig', wird GRUB2 auf /dev/sda8 gefunden.
<nagetier> + update-grub2
<fyso> hallo
<fyso> kann es sein, dass der wikieintrag zu kismet nicht mehr aktuell ist? 
<fyso> ich hab versucht meinen treiber aus der liste heraus zu suchen, aber der punkt "capture sources" ist nicht mehr punkt 12, sondern punkt 5. und dort ist auch keine kurzbezeichnung zu finden, mit der man auf seinen treiber schließen kann
<jokrebel> wie ganz oben zu lesen, ist der Artikel für 14.04 und 12.04 getestet. Also durchaus möglich nicht mehr aktuell zu sein. But: It's a wiki
<fyso> ok
<fyso> danke
<fyso> allerdings fehlt mir damit immernoch die informationsquelle, um von meinem wifi adapter auf die nötige bezeichnung in der kategorie "driver" zu schließen
<jokrebel> sorry - hab keine Ahnung von dem Programm
<fyso> ich versuchs grad mit alternativen
<fyso> aber trotzdem danke
<jokrebel> was genau hast Du denn vor? 
<fyso> mal in mein wlan-netz rein schnüffeln und schauen wie leicht man das knacken kann und so
<jokrebel> "um zum Beispiel das eigene Drahtlos-Netzwerk auf einen konfliktfreien Betrieb in der nachbarschaftlichen Umgebung einzustellen." nehm ich einfach auf dem Handy die WiFi-Analzer-App
<fyso> ich hab leider kein gutes handy auf dem man apps installieren kann
<nagetier> Hatte gerade openssh-server installiert. Nun wollte ich aber nicht, das der Dienst automatisch geladen wird. Also dachte ich, führst 'systemctl disable sshd' aus, was die Symlinks aus /etc/systemd/ auch entfernte. Und nun dachte ich, start und stop verwenden zu können, das klappt aber nicht, da die Symlinks nicht mehr vorhanden sind. Viel schlimmer, ein 'systemctl enable sshd' stellt den vorherigen Zustand nicht wieder her. Muss dazu tatsächli
<nagetier> ch WantedBy= angepasst werden, man kann nicht per systemctl Dienste ab- und anschalten?
<Frickelpit> doch, kann man
<nagetier> Wo muss ich dazu lesen?
<Frickelpit> !systemd
<Frickelpit> mh
<Frickelpit> da nicht^^
<Frickelpit> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/systemd/
<le_bot> Title: systemd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Frickelpit> k1l_: ^
<nagetier> Das kenne ich doch.. nochmal genauer hinsehen
<Frickelpit> nagetier: probier mal ssh.service
<nagetier> ohne d?
<Frickelpit> ja
<Frickelpit> auf meinem server mit 16.04 ist es so aktiviert
<nagetier> Kommt mir das nur wirr vor, oder ist das so.. jedenfalls klappt es so
<nagetier> Danke.
<Frickelpit> schau halt nach, was im unit steht
<k1l_> Frickelpit: da ist der wikidump zu alt, den wir vom uu.de team haben
<Frickelpit> whoa, skandalös
<Frickelpit> ich hak mal nach
<MultiStorm> servus
<MultiStorm> ich bin immer noch dabei auf meinem System den OpenCL Treiber Sauber ans laufen zu bekommen. beim Starten von Hashcat bekomme ich einen Fehler, nach dem googlen bin ich auf ein entsprechendes Git Issu gestoßen mit dem gleiche Problem: https://github.com/hashcat/hashcat/issues/360 die lösung soll die einbindung eines Externen PPA's sein: "fixed by switching to the padoka PPA. seems the ubuntu packaged
<MultiStorm> version is no good." jetzt ist eine Frage ist es einfach mit dem hinzufügen des PPAs getan und einem Sudo apt-get update oder muss ich auch noch genau wissen was ich aus dem PPA installieren will/muss?
<le_bot> Title: Keccak fails with Beignet · Issue #360 · hashcat/hashcat · GitHub (at github.com)
<jokrebel> MultiStorm: Kommt stark drauf an, was in dem PPA alles enthalten ist. Ggf. "zieht" Dir so was dann noch "alles mögliche andere" auf "dessen" Version
<MultiStorm> hmm....
<MultiStorm> kann mann da irgendwie reinsehen?
<jokrebel> wenns ein PPA auf launchpad ist kann man dort schauen, was alles drin enthalten ist https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<le_bot> Title: Personal Package Archives : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<MultiStorm> ja scheint enthalten
<MultiStorm> https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/pkppa
<le_bot> Title: Padoka Stable Mesa : Paulo Dias (at launchpad.net)
<MultiStorm> jokrebel: kannst du da vieleicht mal raufschauen, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ib ich das richtig beurteilen kann
<ring0> padoka stable ppa hat nur 2 pakete drin, das auf gh erwähnte padoka PPA hingegen 26: https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/mesa/
<le_bot> Title: padoka PPA : Paulo Dias (at launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> MultiStorm: Da scrollst dann runter, wählst Deine Ubuntu-Version aus und klickst auf Filter. Drunter siehst Du dann die Pakets, die nach dem einpflegen der Quelle bei einem update/upgrade "gezogen" werden würden. Willst Du _nicht_ alle musst Du das per apt install manuell machen und dann die Quelle wieder deaktivieren. Wichtig bei so Multi-PPAs wie es (leider) auch gibt
<jokrebel> MultiStorm: Und nach dem "full-upgrade" muss man nicht Y drücken. Da kann man immer noch abbrechen, wenn einem da zu viel aktualisiert wird ;-)
<MultiStorm> tja ... ich weiss ja leider nicht genau was ich will / brauche. ich kenne ja nur den PPA name aus dem GIT Issu
<ring0> dann musst du erstmal rausfinden, ob du das padoka ppa oder das padoka stable ppa willst
<jokrebel> na wenn Du schon so fragst muss ich glatt mal gegenfragen warum Dir das aus den originalen Quellen nicht reicht 
<MultiStorm> Weil hashcat nicht funktioniert und mit der im GIT Issu angebenen Fehlermeldung abbricht
<MultiStorm> ich bekomme dieses S****** Tool einfach nicht ans laufen
<MultiStorm> 3 Rechner und auf keinem läuft es :-(
<ring0> weißt du denn welches ppa genau du willst?
<MultiStorm> ring0: leider nicht: >> fixed by switching to the padoka PPA. seems the ubuntu packaged version is no good. >> mehr steht in dem Issu leider nicht
<MultiStorm> normalerweise würde ich ja agen großeres Repo besse chance das das passende dabei ist, aber unter linux habe ich damit keine guten erfahrungen gemacht
<jokrebel> hashcat ist ne beta Software?
<MultiStorm> nein
<ring0> hashcat ist ein password cracker
<MultiStorm> recovery tool :-)
<MultiStorm> nur um missverstännisse zu vermeiden
<MultiStorm> ich brauche das Tool um zu überprüfen um unsere Passwort Hashs in der DB ausreichend sicher sind
<MultiStorm> also der Algorytmuss (BCrypt)
<MultiStorm> also wirklich nix illegales
<jokrebel> ...ooO( dünnes Eis  ;-)
<fford> ^^
<MultiStorm> meine Kollegen vertreten die ansicht, das passt schon und damit habe ich so meine Problem in der heutigen zeit
<ring0> wenns der gleiche fehler wie auf gh ist, probier doch mal das, was da steht. padoka ppa (nicht padoka stable ppa) hinzufügen (sind nur zwei pakete drin), update und upgrade, fertig
<MultiStorm> okay i try it
<MultiStorm> aber launchpad zeigt mir nur das eine PPA
<ring0> falsch, ich hab dir den link sogar schon vor 20 min gegeben ;)
<ring0> https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias zeigt alle ppa von paulo. da gibt es Padoka PPA und Padoka Stable PPA…
<le_bot> Title: Paulo Dias in Launchpad (at launchpad.net)
<MultiStorm> okay update läuft ... mal sehen
<ring0> wenn nicht, musst du die passwörter anders knacken
<ring0> gibt ja nicht nur hashcat
<MultiStorm> ja das stimmt, aber es soll das schnellst und beste tool sein+
<ring0> heißt nix
<ring0> Hashcat is the self-proclaimed world’s fastest CPU-based… sagt schon alles
<ring0> kommt von wiki
<MultiStorm> naja in zwischen arbeitet hashcat standartmäßig mit der GPU
<MultiStorm> also seit version 3 oder so
<MultiStorm> inzwischen läuft hashcat aber ...
<MultiStorm> also
<MultiStorm> es arbeitet, wie ne schnecke mit 0H/s aber es arbeitet :-)
<MultiStorm> scheint also geholfen zu haben
<ring0> du kannst hashcat laufen lassen, wo du willst: cpu, gpu, dsp, fpga, whatever. ich meinte nur, wenn etwas behauptet es sei das tollste/schnellste, erstmal mit vorsicht genießen
<MultiStorm> ja das hast du recht
<MultiStorm> aber die intel OPEN CL Treiber erlauben nur das laufen im GPU mode
<MultiStorm> werde jetzt das gleiche nochmal auf dem anderen notebook versuchen da ist ne NVIDIA GPU Drin ..
<MultiStorm> [OT] Lustigerweise läuft Hashcat auf meinem Alienware 17 it GTX 880M 8 GB und I7 nur im CPU Modus :-)
<MultiStorm> aber erstmal vielen Dank für eure untersützung
<MultiStorm> ich glaube ohne diesen channel hätte ich Linux schon über den JORDAN gejagt
<ring0> gerne
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-26
<LupusE> guten morgen
<NTQ> Ich hab sda4 und sdb4 (je 1,8T, primär) mit "mkfs.btrfs -m raid1 -d raid1 ..." formatiert. "btrfs filesystem show" zeigt mir die UUID an, die ich dann in fstab mit Pfad /mnt/Containers, Typ btrfs und Options defaults,subvol=@,compress eintrage. Problem: mount sagt "Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden". Vertippe schließe ich nach mehrmaliger Überprüfung aus.
<NTQ> Hier mal mehr Info dazu: https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/423543/
<le_bot> Title: btrfs › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> erschlag mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber besagt der Eintrag in der fstab nicht, dass es schon gemountet ist?
<DaVu> NTQ: ^^
<NTQ> DaVu: Du meinst die mtab
<NTQ> *schlag*
<DaVu> nein, ich meine die fstab: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab/
<le_bot> Title: fstab › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> Die Konfigurations-Datei /etc/fstab enthält nötige Informationen, um das Einhängen von Partitionen [3] ganz oder teilweise zu automatisieren.
<DaVu> für mich sieht das so aus, als wäre die PLatte mit der UUID foobar auf /mnt/Containers gemountet
<DaVu> warum du das jetzt nochmal mounten möchtest erschließt sich mir nicht
<DaVu> aber ich weiß auch nicht alles und vielleicht habe ich einen Denkfehler ;)
<NTQ> Ja, die Zeile hab ich in die fstab geschrieben um alles zu automatisieren.
<NTQ> Dann muss man nur noch "mount /mnt/Containers" tippen und den Rest zieht er aus der fstab.
<NTQ> Bzw. Bei einem Neustart ist es automatisch gemountet.
<NTQ> Aber das könnte ich mal ausprobieren. Neustarten :-D
<DaVu> nein, um die fstab neu einzulesen musst du schon ein 'sudo mount -a' eingeben
<DaVu> lies den Artikel, den ich verlinkt habe
<DaVu> Änderungen werden erst nach einem Neueinlesen der fstab wirksam. Ohne Neustart kann man dies mit  sudo mount -a   bewerkstelligen.
<NTQ> Ich kenne die fstab, das geht auch ohne mount -a, wenn man lediglich eine neue Zeile hinzugefügt hat. An meinem Laptop ändern ich da dauernd was ;-)
<NTQ> Übrigens sagt "mount -a": mount: mount(2) failed: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<DaVu> das ist aber komisch
<DaVu> Dann ist da irgendwas vermurkst
<Frickelpit> häng mal ein -v dran oder lass dir den Exit-Code nach mount -a anzeigen
<NTQ> mount -av sagt "already mounted" zu /proc und /boot und ignored zu / und den beiden swaps. Und dann kommt besagte Meldung. Ich hab jetzt aber irgendwo gelesen, dass es mal einen Bug gab/gibt bezüglich der Option subvol und in der veralteten Version in Ubuntu nur subvolid geht. Vielleicht sollte ich btrfs-tools auch mal updaten auf 4.8 statt 4.4
<NTQ> Ich bin aber auch grad zu blöd um herauszufinden welche subvolid zu subvol=@ gehört. Das steht nirgends. Und auflisten kann man sich subvolumes offenbar nur, wenn man gemountet hat.
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: aus eigener, sehr, sehr leidvoller erfahrung möchte ich nur mal anmerken, dass man sich auch überlegen kann ob es tatsächlich btrfs sein muss, oder obs nicht die klassische kombi md+lvm besser tut
<NTQ> Da sollen später lxc-container drauf und ich will einfach snapshots von einzelnen container machen können um sie dann ins Backup zu spielen. Von den lxd-leuten wurde mir immer zu btrfs geraten.
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: klar, es gibt gute gründe. z.b. die docker-storage-engine. ich möchte nur drauf hinweisen dass die entscheidung besser sehr gezielt und bewusst sein sollte anstatt "weils ahlt moderner ist"
<Frickelpit> NTQ: Altrnativ kannste jedem Container mit LVM ein eigenes LV machen und davon Snapshots anlegen
<LetoThe2nd> Frickelpit: kommt drauf an. docker z.b. nutzt die btrfs features dann automatisch, das hat schon auch vorteile.
<NTQ> Ich möchte nur nicht vorher festlegen wie viel Speicher ein Container maximal haben darf. Aber vermutlich kann man das bei LVM auch so machen, dass jedes Volume dynamisch wachsen kann, bis das physische Gerät tatsächlich voll ist.
<Frickelpit> LetoThe2nd: mag sein aber hier geht es ja gerade nicht um Docker ;)
<LetoThe2nd> Frickelpit: nachdem die zugrundeliegende technik bei lxc sehr ähnlich ist schliesse ich nicht aus dass die auch was vergleichbares können. aber du hast schon recht, :-)
<NTQ> Ich habe schon über ein mehrere Tage hinweg Vergleiche gelesen, mit Leuten von lxd gechattet, und noch ZFS als Vergleich herangezogen. btrfs hat mich im Endeffekt überzeugt. Ich hab jetzt zwar keine klare Liste parat mit den mich überzeugenden Argumenten.
<NTQ> ja, wenn man bei lxc sagt "mache einen snapshot" und zufällig ist das Dateisystem btrfs, dann ist das innerhalb von Sekunden erledigt. Ansonsten kopiert er wie wild.
<k1l> nutzt lxc/lxd nicht zfs?
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: bitte trotzdem noch nen anderen backupspeicher für relevante daten vorhalten :)
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: nope
<k1l> jedenfalls ist das einer der gründe, warum ubuntu zfs ausliefert mittlerweile
<NTQ> LetoThe2nd: Klar. Die Idee war so: Container stoppen, Snapshot machen, Container starten, Snapshot auf BackupSystem kopieren.
<NTQ> Das ist natürlich nur die grobe Backupstrategie. ;-) Manche Dienste backupen sich noch etwas eleganter.
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: ich meinte primär: "ohne btrfs"
<NTQ> Du meinst ohne von Snapshots abhängig zu sein? Oder dass auf dem Backupsystem kein btrfs laufen soll?
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: letzteres
<NTQ> Ja, da läuft das nicht :-)
<LetoThe2nd> :-)
<NTQ> Übrigens konnte ich jetzt mittels subvolid=5 mounten
<NTQ> Das Problem ist tatsächlich die Option subvol
<NTQ> Hab das im archlinux-wiki gefunden: "Each Btrfs file system has a top-level subvolume with ID 5."
<k1l> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/02/16/zfs-is-the-fs-for-containers-in-ubuntu-16-04/   ich lass das mal als anregung hier stehen :)
<le_bot> Title: ZFS is *the* FS for Containers in Ubuntu 16.04! | Ubuntu Insights (at insights.ubuntu.com)
<NTQ> k1l: Den Artikel kannte ich noch nicht, liest sich aber auch gut.
<k1l> wenn du snapshotbasierte backups willst mit lxc, dann klingt das so als wenn du das zfs setup haben willst. das hat ubuntu bei 16.04 extra eingeführt.
<NTQ> ja, ich bin jetzt gerade etwas verwirrt. Der insights-Artikel ist sehr interessant und alles scheint sehr einfach zu gehen. Wenn das lxdinit auch noch raid1 unterstützt, wäre es noch einfacher. Ansonsten mach ich noch mit mdadm eins drunter
<NTQ> oder erstelle das zfs manuell mit zwei partitionen
<NTQ> Die Leute im btrfs irc haben gerade gesagt, dass am Anfang natürlich kein Subvolume existiert. Das haben sie dann wohl im Ubuntu-Wiki unterschlagen. ^^ Der erste Schritt geht wohl immer über subvolid=5
<NTQ> Aber ich probiere jetzt mal zfs aus, ist ja noch nicht viel passiert bisher.
<Lunex> hi, kann mir wer erklären wie der hoster bei nem virtuellen ubuntu 16.04 server von außen auf die prozesse zugreifen bzw das root pw zurück setzten kann?
<koegs> Lunex: er hat quasi physikalischen zugriff, solange da nix verschlüsselt ist, hat er vollen Zugriff
<Lunex> das heißt er hat keinen user oder andere dinge im system verankert?
<Lunex> kann ich das prüfen?
<koegs> indem du schaust welche prozesse laufen und welche user im system vorhanden sind
<Lunex> habe keine auffälligen prozesse oder user gefunden, bin aber auch nicht sooo fit mit ubuntu
<Lunex> ich hatte plesk vermutet, aber ich kann über das kundenmenü nachwievor auf server "innereien" zugreifen, obwohl ich das offizielle plesk removal script laufen hab lassen
<koegs> wie genau er das macht, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber da er das festplatten-image hat und den Hypervisor steuert, kann er so ziemlich alles machen
<koegs> du musst in der Hinsicht deinem Hoster vertrauen
<k1l> auf einem vserver sowieso.
<Lunex> hmm ok. das is schonmal ne ganz gute aussage
<Lunex> ich will von df zu strato wechseln und bin stutzig geworden als ich gesehen hab dass die gleich mal die paketquellen auf strato eigene server verbogen haben...
<Lunex> aber preis is bei strato schon krass günstig
<Lunex> kommt halt auch nicht von irgendwo
<NTQ> Lunex: Die VServer bei Strato teilen sich den Kernel mit dem Hostsystem. Und zum Virtualisieren nutzen sie Virtuozzo. Ich kann mir deshalb vorstellen, dass sie vom Host aus genau so einfach in dein Dateisystem eingreifen können, wie es etwa bei lxc geht.
<NTQ> Mal noch mal zurück zu LXD und ZFS. Ich hab das jetzt laufen, aber im zfs ist nur eine der beiden Platten drin. Wie füge ich da jetzt noch eine zweite hinzu und sage außerdem, dass er raid1 machen soll?
<NTQ> Ah, ich glaub ich hab's hinbekommen :D zpool attach -f lxd /dev/sda4 /dev/sdb4 war das zauberwort
<Lunex> danke, keogs, k1l, und NTQ für eure hilfe! 
<Kyrindor> abend, kennt jemand ein cmd line programm welches audio dateien incl. codec erkennt und es in das gewünschte zielformat konvertiert?
<ring0> Kyrindor, ffmpeg kann das. https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FFmpeg/
<le_bot> Title: FFmpeg › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Kyrindor> danke :)
<ring0> gerne. die man page ist ewig lang. eine der längsten, die mir bekannt ist
<ring0> eigentlich sollte schon etwas wie ffmpeg -i audio.wma audio.mp3 ausreichen
<ring0> ganz verwechselt, längste man page war mpv mit 11000+ zeilen ;)
<Kyrindor> ring0: och 11k zeilen - ist doch nur ein tweet
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-27
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Etarius> okay … mittlerweile bin ich richtig verwirrt … warum sind pakete wie zsnes:i386 unter ubuntu1604 amd64 bei automatisch entfernbare pakete?
<k1l> weil du das paket entfernt hast, was als abhängigkeit znes installiert hatte
<Etarius> hab ich nciht
<Etarius> naja ist ja wurst :)
<k1l> Etarius: /var/log/apt/history.log wird es dir verraten
<ladidadida_> Hallo zusammen, auf meinem Ubuntu Tablet sind root certificates von Symantec ausgelaufen. Wie kann ich die updaten?
<leszek> ladidadida_: die sind nicht wirklich abgelaufen. Das ist ein Fehler in der blink/oxide/chromium engine die der standardbrowser verwendet
<leszek> Dort ist ein Timer von 90 Tagen oder so etwas eingebaut für diese symantec zertifikate. Das ist natürlich vollkommener blödsinn, deshalb taucht der Fehler da auf
<ladidadida_> Ach, davon hab ich gelesen, dafür sollte es aber bald ein update geben, oder?
<leszek> Bei Chromium gab es einen Fix und die aktuelle Version 55 hat es auch gefixt. Für Ubuntu Touch OS hat man trotz des eigentlich abgesagten OTA-15 als Bugfix zumindest angedacht dieses Problem mit OTA-15 zu fixen. Wann das soweit sein wird weiß ich nicht. Auf der Todo steht noch eine Fix für Google+ dass irgendwie alle nicht Android bzw. IOS Webkit/Blink Browser derzeit blockiert
<leszek> Das zweite mit Google+ ist aber derzeit sehr verworren, da User Agent Faking scheinbar als einfache Lösung nicht immer klappt
<ladidadida_> Und fällt dir vielleicht gerade noch ein workaround ein oder bleibt mir gerade nichts anders übrig als dass ich mir den Fingerprint einpräge? :)
<leszek> ladidadida_: Datum zurückstellen sollte helfen denke ich
<leszek> aber mehr fällt mir dann nicht ein
<ladidadida_> Ich probiers mal aus. Danke.
<DaKu> hoi.
<mgolisch> DaKu: hallo
<DaKu> ist es iwie möglich, ein Verzeichnis in ein anderes zu "mounten"?
<DaKu> da war aber einer schnell :)
<k1l_> rein mounten nicht. mounten heisst immer über das drüberlegen was da bisher war.
<DaKu> was wäre der bessere weg, etwas "anzuhängen"?
<DaKu> also ich habe ein Verzeichnis /x , darin gibt es schon verschiedene Orner, z.B. x1, x2, ...
<k1l_> ja du kannst x3 machen und da dann da hin mounten oder verlinken
<DaKu> nun habe ich eine 2. Partition, die nach /mnt gemounted ist, die enthält die Ordner y1, y2, ...
<DaKu> jetzt hatte ich gerne die y1, y2, ... in /x
<DaKu> also /x/x1, x2, x..., y1, y2, ...
<DaKu> ohne einzeln die y Ordner reinmounten zu müssen
<DaKu> linken geht leider nicht
<fford> Mit mount geht das nicht
<DaKu> oder script mit mount?
<DaKu> fford: warum nicht? geht doch schon, nur müssen die benannten ordner in /x schon vorhanden sein, zwar "leer", aber ...
<fford> mit einem scrpt das die Verzeichnisstruktur abbildet und jedes einzelne Verzeichnis ins entsprechende Verzeichnis bindet, schon
<mgolisch> evtl sowas wie unionfs/aufs
<mgolisch> oder halt script und mount --bind
<DaKu> hm, letzteres habe ich schon, wollte mich nur nach alternativen erkundigen
<DaKu> oder gibt es etwas, womit man den inhalt einer partition an den Inhalt einer anderen partition "anhängen" kann?
<fford> In einem anderen Channel hatte ich mal GlusterFS und mhddfs gelesen, vielleicht ist das was Du braucchst.
<DaKu> danke für die Stichworte, werde ich mal lesen :)
<frostschutz> mounte doch einfach nach x/y/ dann hast du die y Sachen halt in einem Unterverzeichnis, ist das so schlimm? Mit unionfs/aufs wird man auf Dauer auch nicht glücklich
<fford> DaKu: und warum das nicht mit mount so einfach geht, hatte k1l_ dir schon beantwortet.
<DaKu> das script, bzw. fstab sind auch nicht so schlimm, aber viell. geht es auch "einfacher", falls etwas dazu kommt, spart man sich die anpassung des scripts, bzw. der fstab
<DaKu> fford: um _einfach_ ging es nicht, nur um Komfort
<fford> Ob ein Skript, oder ein anderes Tool, dass Du konfigierst, kommt für mich auf das selbe raus.
<mgolisch> wie gesagt unionfs oder aufs oder ähnliche unification/stacking filesysteme
<fford> DaKu: Das war aber nicht deine anfangsfrage
<mgolisch> die sind genau für sowas da
<DaKu> es ist für mich kein Problem einen Ordner anzulegen und die Sachen da einzeln rein zu mounten
<mgolisch> dann mach das
<DaKu> es wäre nur einfacher, die 2. Partition an die 1. anzuhängen, soweit meine Überlegung, deswegen die Frage hier
<fford> Die wir beantwortet haben
<DaKu> aber mit unterschiedlichen Lösungsmöglichkeiten, deswegen jetzt erstmal schauen
<DaKu> Danke erstmal bisher :)
<DaKu> aber sagen "Mit mount geht das nicht" ist auch der falsche Weg, da es geht
<fford> Nicht so wie Du das vorhast, aber wenn Du anderer Meinung bist, mach :)
<DaKu> könntest du das etwas näher erläutern, wie ich es vorhabe?
<k1l_> DaKu: mit mount geht das mit extensivem skripten. aber eben nicht "mount -mounte_mal_in_die_ordner".
<fford> DaKu: Schau dir den Befehl mount an, kannst Du auch selber testen.
<DaKu> mount --bind /mnt/y1 /x/y1?
<k1l_> DaKu: "die 100 leute kriegst du nie mit deinem smart alle von A nach B" "doch, wenn ich 100 mal fahre"
<fford> DaKu: außerdem hatte dir das k1l_ schon geschrieben
<DaKu> k1l_: je nach Anforderung
<DaKu> und es geht auch mit einem Smart, wie du sagst
<k1l_> DaKu: ja, aber auf deine erste frage war das keine falsche antwort. das mit dem skripten (zigfachen aufrufen von mount) wurde dir ja auch genannt
<DaKu> und wenn es _für mich_ keine andere Möglichkeit gibt, dann muss ich halt mit n Smart 100x fahren
<DaKu> k1l_: ist ja ok, aber habe meine Frage dann präzisiert, aber habe ja nun meine Antwort
<k1l_> das skript braucht aber schon bissel was als loogik, wenn du das nicht alle hardcoden willst. dann musste das erst wo mounten und dann würd ich sogar eher auf den anderen mount linken
<mgolisch> unionfs/aufs ftw
<DaKu> mgolisch: jup, werde ich mir anschauen :)
<DaKu> k1l_: es ist nicht soooo viel. es hält sich in grenzen
<DaKu> hätte es eh über die fstab gemacht, wenn es hier keinen anderen Vorschlag gegeben hätte (mgolisch sein Vorschlag mal ausgenommen)
<fford> ^^
<DaKu> aber um es mal abzuschliessen, Danke für Infos, das ich für _mein_ Vorhaben nicht doch auf den falschen Weg war
<DaKu> fford: deine Vorschläge auch erst einmal ausgenommen, muss ich erst einmal schauen ;)
<fford> DaKu: ich weiß nicht was Du mit der "Diskussion" oder mit deinen Sätzen versuchst zu bezwecken. Jeder der Vorschläge war voll in Ordnung. Hau rein und löse dein Problem, hast schließlich genug Antworten. und Lösungsvorschläge.
<DaKu> ging nur darum, dass mir gesagt wurde, _es geht nicht_ obwohl es geht und und auch die Möglichkeit genannt wurde, aber trotzdem wieder gesagt wurde, _es geht nicht_
<DaKu> wollte nur wissen, warum es nicht gehen soll, obwohl es geht und es als Möglichkeit genannt wurde
<DaKu> viell. übersehe ich auch iwas
<fford> man mount, schau dir an was der Befehl macht - ist sebsterklärend.
<DaKu> ich weiss was er macht, nur _warum soll es nicht gehen_?
<fford> Ich wüßte auch nicht was es da noch zu schreiben gibt. Löse dein Problem und gut ist, wie bleibt dir überlassen.
<DaKu> WARUM es nicht gehen soll, das interessiert mich
<fford> DaKu | jetzt hatte ich gerne die y1, y2, ... in /x / DaKu | also /x/x1, x2, x..., y1, y2, ... <--- das geht mit mount nicht
<fford> DaKu: und warum erkläre ich dir nicht, dass kannst Du selber machen. ;)
<fford> EoD.
<DaKu> warum nicht, wenn ich vorher y1, y2,... als "leeren" Ordner angelegt habe?
<DaKu> na, wenn es für dich so einfach ist, gn8
<k1l_> DaKu: ich dachte du hast alles verstanden?
<fford> DaKu: Du wolltest das machen ohne "jedes" Verzeichnis zu mounten.
<k1l_> <k1l_> rein mounten nicht. mounten heisst immer über das drüberlegen was da bisher war.
<DaKu> warum auf einmal "alles"?
<fford> 23:22        DaKu | ohne einzeln die y Ordner reinmounten zu müssen
<DaKu> sry, aber ich glaube, ich werde ein wenig missverstanden
<k1l_> DaKu: ja, das glauben wir auch :/
<fford> DaKu: Dann solltest Du dich besser ausdrücken und nicht anderen vorhalten, weil Du dich nicht richtig bzw. esser ausdrücken kannst.
<fford> Und wenn du alles sowieso besser weißt, mach.
<DaKu> wenn ich es besser wissen würde, würde ich hier nicht nach alternativen fragen
<fford> Haben wir dir genannt und gut ist. Es wird nicht besser.
<k1l_> DaKu: lass doch einfach mal dieses persönliche angegriffene
<k1l_> DaKu: beschreib dein problem so konkret wie möglich. dann kann man auch konkrete anworten geben. bisher hast du dir 10 mal selbst widersprochen und bist beleidigt, weil wir nicht deine lieblingsantwort geben.
<fford> So sieht das aus.
<DaKu> ich greife hier niemanden persönlich an und suche auch nicht nach einer "lieblingsantwort", ich habe evtl. die "Sätze" nicht soweit hintereinander geschrieben, dass das "Problem" im ganzen ersichtlich wird
<DaKu> also immer weitestgehend teilweise abgeschickt
<DaKu> aber mit "geht nicht" kann man nicht viel anfangen
<DaKu> werde das nächste mal ein pastebin machen ;)
<fford> DaKu: Du kennst dich doch aus, wenns bei dir so geht, machs. Wo liegt denn jetzt dein Problem?
<DaKu> ich weiss, wie ich es machen _kann_, aber viell. gibt es ja effektivere Wege, die ich nicht kenne, aber evtl. jemand anderes, das ist das Problem, warum ich hier nachgefragt habe
<DaKu> nur gleich "geht nicht" bringt mich nicht weiter
<k1l_> DaKu: ich meinte nicht, dass du uns angreifst, sonder das du dich persönlich angegriffen fühlst. und das unbegründet. 
<DaKu> deswegen ja auch die Kritik an mich, evtl. alles in eine Zeile und nicht so abgehakt
<fford> DaKu: das hat k1l_ dir geschrieben warum das nicht GEHT! Schau dir MOUNT an, dann verstehst Du das warum das nicht geht.
<DaKu> ich fühle mich nur in der Sache angegriffen, dass gleich kam "geht nicht", sonst bin ich offen für "alles"
<fford> DaKu: und wenn Du da anderer Meinung bist, dann machs doch.
<k1l_> DaKu: so wie du es beschrieben hast geht es auch nicht. 
<fford> Ich klinke mich aus, das bringt nichts.
<DaKu> fford: das glaube ich auch
<k1l_> man kann mount mehrfach aufrufen aber das hattest du ja selber ausgeschlossen.
<DaKu> nicht ausgeschlossen, nur als alternive erwogen, wenn es nichts "einfacheres" gibt
<DaKu> oder habe ich mich wirklich so "dumm" ausgedrückt
<k1l_> <fford> 23:22        DaKu | ohne einzeln die y Ordner reinmounten zu müssen
<DaKu> jup
<DaKu> genau die zeile
<DaKu> und die Antwort war: [27.01. 23:23:11] <fford> Mit mount geht das nicht
<k1l_> DaKu: da hat fford 100% recht.
<DaKu> teilweise würde ich sagen, nicht 100%
<fford> lol
<DaKu> bzw. ist nur der halbe teil der Wahrheit
<fford> DaKu: erklär mal wieso teilweise
<k1l_> DaKu: dann mal fakten auf den tisch
<fford> DaKu: nach deinen Angaben, welchen schluß soll man daraus folgern?
<DaKu> wenn ich leere y Ordner in /x anlege, kann ich sie reinmounten
<fford> Alle zusammen?
<DaKu> wie alle zusammen?
<fford> 00:23        k1l_ | <fford> 23:22        DaKu | ohne einzeln die y Ordner reinmounten zu müssen  <-- Du möchtest doch nicht jeden einzeln Ordner reinmounten, also alle zusammen?
<DaKu> ich muss für jeden x1, x2, .. Ordner in /x den jeweiligen anderen Ordner haben, den ich da reinmounten will
<DaKu> wenn es nicht komplett geht, dann einzeln
<fford> DaKu: gehts denn kompl.?
<DaKu> das war ja die Frage, unabhängig von mount oder nicht mount
<fford> DaKu: wir waren bei mount, gehts mit mount oder nicht?
<DaKu> mit jeweils anzulegenden Ordnern ja, gesamt, nein (evtl. alternative)
<fford> DaKu: Du redest dich da raus. 
<DaKu> warum? das war die Frage
<fford> DaKu: also habe ich recht,  zu 100%, nichts anderes habe ich dir geschrieben.
<fford> DaKu: schaue dir "mount" an und die Antwort von k1l_ der das schon geschrieben hat, waurm das nicht geht.
<DaKu> bei alle mit einmal, ja, beim rest nicht
<fford> DaKu: ich habe nichts anders geschrieben
<fford> DaKu: und machs doch einfach, schreib dir ein Skript, oder nimm andere Tools
<fford> In der Zeit wo Du diskutierst, hätte ich das skript schon 5 mal geschrieben.
<DaKu> habe es ja schon
<fford> Dann ist doch alles klar^^
<DaKu> nur viell. hätte hier einer eine Alternative, ohne "geht nicht" und ohne die bereits genannten
<DaKu> aber ist egal :)
<k1l_> …
<k1l_> es wurde ein sack voll möglichkeiten genannt
<DaKu> bin ja auch dankbar drüber
<k1l_> wenn es dein ego nicht verkraftet, dass man dir technische antowrten gibt, dann ist das nicht wirklich unser problem
<DaKu> nur "geht nicht" habe ich halt nicht verstanden, obwohl es geht
<k1l_> nein
<k1l_> du willst "geht nicht" nicht akzeptieren. es war die 100% richtige antwort zu dem setup, was du da angefragt hast.
<DaKu> wie schon geschrieben, habe wohl zu kurze Absätze gemacht, um das Problem zu erläutern, werde daran arbeiten
<k1l_> die  einzige möglichkeit, dass mount "gehen würde" hast du mit "ohne einzelnes reinmounten" ausgeschllossen.
<fford> DaKu: genau, vorher mal "nachdenken", was Du anderen vermitteln möchtest ;)
<fford> Und dann nicht noch darstrellen, dass andere das Problem sind, bzw. nicht verstanden haben. das ist erbärmlich.
<DaKu> mache ich ja, nur schicke ich teile wohl zu schnell weg, das Antworten kommen, die nicht im Zusammenhang mit meinem Problem liegen, was aber mein Problem ist
<k1l_> man kann auch in mehreren sätzen sachen erklären. oder falsch erklären. aber jetzt nachher eine stunde den helfern was andrehen wollen, weil das eigene ego das nicht verkraftet ist doch etwas viel.
<fford> DaKu: und du machst das Problem zu unserem, bzw. versuchst das. Anstatt ein skript zu schreibe, die Tools auszuprobieren.
<DaKu> jup, nur wenn es mehrere Sätze sind und nach dem 1. schon eine lösung kommt, "geht nicht" ...
<k1l_> …
<DaKu> dann würde ich nur gerne wissen, warum es nicht geht, kann ja legitim sein
<k1l_> DaKu: lass es besser sein für heute.
<fford> DaKu: das kam nicht, wenn Du scrollst siehst Du das. Leider stellst Du das auch noch falsch da. Ist das absichtlich?
<k1l_> es wurde alles schon gesagt. 
<DaKu> jup, wurde es
<DaKu> fford: sry, weiss nicht, was ich falsch darstelle, hast dich ja selbst korrigiert, als ich fertig war, aber ok, werde schlafen
<DaKu> wie schon gesagt, war mein fehler ...
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-28
<fford> DaKu: ich habe mich nicht korrigiert^^
<DaKu> fford: dachte wäre erledigt ...
<fford> DaKu: Nun, wenn Du etwas behauptest, was nicht stimmt, muss ich das doch nicht akzeptieren.
<DaKu> sry, kb mehr, habe alles was ich benötige, danke nochmal für die tips
<DaKu> fford: ich ebenso wenig
<DaKu> aber dachte, es ist nun gut 
<fford> DaKu: hast Du, mehrmals.
<DaKu> fford: jup, du hast recht
<fford> DaKu: Scheinend ist echt dein Ego verletzt.
<DaKu> fford: warum das ewige ego thema? ich habe eine theorie gehabt, wie etwas funktionieren könnte, habe hier nach alternativen ausschau gehalten und habe einige bekommen, die ich nach meinem schlaf in Augenschein nehmen werde und auch meine theorie bestätigt bekommen, ob die nun das nonplus ultra ist, wer weiss
<DaKu> ich bin nicht hier um mein ego aufzufrischen, ich höre mir einiges an, viell. ist auch etwas besseres dabei, was ich nicht bedacht habe
<fford> DaKu: ist alles schon kommentiert...
<DaKu> aber ein "geht nicht", ohne eine Begründung, oder nähere Erläuterung ist halt bei mir nicht drin
<fford> DaKu: heb ich dir auch geliefert...
<DaKu> fford: habe ich schon geschrieben gehabt, ist mein fehler, warum du jetzt noch darauf rum reitest, weiss ich nicht
<fford> DaKu: ich kann auch nicht dafür wenn du den Befehl mount nicht kapierst, sorry.
<DaKu> was hat es denn mit "nicht kapieren" zu tun?
<fford> DaKu: auch das stimmt nicht, ich reite nicht darauf rum, sondern Du, ich stelle nur Sachen die Du falsch darstellst, richtig.
<fford> DaKu: aber das wird mir jetzt zu dumm mit dir, und solltest Du demnächst nochmal fragen stellen, beantworte ich die nicht. Thema erledigt. ^^
<DaKu> die da wären? habe es nochmal durchgelesen und iwie siend die Antworten schneller gekommen, als ich fertig mit der erklärung war, habe ja eingesehen, dass es mein fehler war
<DaKu> wie viel mal soll ich es denn noch sagen?
<fford> ^^
<DaKu> fford: wenn du der MEinung bist, ist dein Ding
<fford> Bin ich^^
<DaKu> ich schreibe dir nix vor, hast mir auch abseits dem mount einige tips gegeben, warum du jetzt weiter daruf rumreitest, ...
<DaKu> warum ich aber auch weiter drauf eingehe, weiss ich momentan auch nicht
<fford> ^^
<DaKu> ist mir auch zu dumm, zumal du dich schon x mal ausgeklinkt hast ....
<fford> ^^
<DaKu> mehr habe ich auch nicht erwartet ^^
<fford> ^^
<DaKu> ^^
<tomreyn>  <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 
<tomreyn> ^^
<fford> ^^
<DaKu> ^^
<krabbe> moin :) c[] <-- Tee 
<LupusE> moin moin
<tomreyn> c|_|   << größerer tee 
<tomreyn> + mit öffnung oben ist einfach praktischer
<ShiroNeko> Hi, kurze frage zu lightdm --test-mode: führe ich den befehl aus bekomme ich lediglich folgende ausgabe ... /bin/rm: das Entfernen von '/var/lib/lightdm-data/lightdm' ist nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung
<ShiroNeko> xephyr ist installiert
<nick-power> Hallo möchte den XP rechner einer bekannten durch Linux Mint ersetzen und von der xfce version gelesen. Bei Chip eine geeignette quelle http://www.chip.de/downloads/Linux-Mint-Xfce-Serena_43906262.html jedoch heißt die iso 64bit
<le_bot> Title: Linux Mint Xfce 'Serena' - Download - CHIP (at www.chip.de)
<nick-power> kann ich trozdem auf einem 32bit rechner installieren oder ist das die falsche iso?
<fford> nick-power: hier ist kein Linux Mint Channel 
<nick-power> fford, mint ist doch auch ubuntu, oder
<sash_> nick-power: nein
<fford> nick-power: Nö ist es nicht, die haben ihren eigenen Channel
<mgolisch> hat das keine webseite?
<k1l> mint hat eine eigene website, ein forum und einen eigenen hilfe kanal in einem anderen irc netzwerk.
<mgolisch> wieso dann chip.de?
<mgolisch> naja ist ja auch egal
<jokrebel> das kam doch aus dem Link von dem Fragesteller
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-29
<LupusE> gmorgen
<ShiroNeko> Hi, ich würde gerne ein mysql master-master setup auf mariadb migrieren. mysql 5.6 auf mariadb 10.1 ... gibt es da grundliegende unterschiede oder sollte das genauso funktionieren wie eine umstellung von mysql auf mariadb ohne replication?
<dadrc> Master-Master hab ich noch nicht probiert, aber bisher war der Umstieg von MySQL auf Maria immer problemlos
<ShiroNeko> dadrc: auch meine erfahrung, wäre auch das erste master master was ich durch maria ersetzen würde
<nick-power> Hallo, wie schicke ich eine Anwendung auf einen anderen Monitor?
<nick-power> die anwendung ist im vollbild und ich kann sie daher nicht fangen
<k1l_> welches ubuntu genau? welcher desktop?
<nick-power> k1l_,  DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS"
<nick-power> k1l_, unity ist das glaub ich
<k1l_> wenn es das standard ubuntu ist, dann ist es unity.
<k1l_> wenn du die super taste (die mit dem windows logo) lange gedrück hälst, dann bekommst du eine übersicht über die tastenkombinationen angezeigt
<k1l_> also str+alt+ziffernblock bewegt das fenster auf einen anderen desktop. wenn du es aber nur schieben willst, kannst du auch einfach alt gedrückt halten
<nick-power> bleib auf dem selben Monitor
<k1l_> dann probiere mal mit alt gedrückt das fenster zu greifen und zu schieben
<nick-power> k1l_, hab eine einstellung im programm gefunden
<nick-power> ne wie gesagt das programm ist vollbild, daher hab ich keine idee gehabt
<jokrebel> deshalb macht man auch seltener Vollbild sondern eher maximale Fenstergröße. Dann geht das auch per Desktopvorgaben
<reinst> hallo, ich will heute mal das 'neue' LTS installieren ;) und plane einen install 'from scratch'. Wie gehe ich mit meinem encrypted home um, das auf einer separaten /home Partition liegt? einen gleichlautenden Nutzer anlegen hat  mir das letzte Mal die Daten geschreddert, wie macht man das richtig?
<koffeinfriedhof> reinst: Vor der Installation entschlüsseln, als Home einbinden und NICHT formatieren.
<reinst> Backup mache ich aktuell von allem, root partition und /home/user/ sowie /boot, kann es also im Zweifel zurückspielen...
<reinst> koffeinfriedhof: mit ecryptfs-private?
<koffeinfriedhof> reinst: ecryptfs-mount-private  → [:ecryptfs/Nutzung:]
<koffeinfriedhof> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Nutzung/
<le_bot> Title: Nutzung › ecryptfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<reinst> und ich nehme an, von /home/.ecryptfs nach /home/user mounten damit? Wird dann die Passphrase für pam gesetzt, dass man beim einloggen home decrypted? ; Danke für die Richtigstellung, das Tool meinte ich ;)
<koffeinfriedhof> reinst: Oder einfach nen anderen Nutzernamen auswählen und aus dem alten Home dann später kopieren, was du noch brauchst. So kann man das gleich auch aufräumen. wichtig ist halt - nur einbinden von /home - nicht formatieren!
<jokrebel> wann wird der 4.8er Kernel "offiziell" für xenial installierbar sein?
<k1l_> beim point-release
<jokrebel> und das wäre dann wann? Hatte "Anfang 2017" in Erinnerung
<k1l_> steht im release schedule von xenial wann der genau kommt
<reinst> OK, 'zu Fuß aus Backup/untouched .ecryptfs' ist wohl das sicherste, formatieren logischerweise kontraproduktiv ;) Usernamen hinterher ändern mit systemtool oder einfach mit editor in der /etc/passwd|groups? homeverzeichnis müsste ich auch wieder umbenennen, da kann ich vielleicht auch jetzt einfach den Usernamen in /home/.ecryptfs ändern, um es an die Seite zu schaffen?
<jokrebel> k1l_: Und das ist dann der 16. oder 2. Februar http://storage8.static.itmages.com/i/17/0129/h_1485700856_7604851_3f2b3d5093.jpeg ? werd da nicht wirklich schlau draus
<reinst> OK, ich hab in /home/ jetzt mal alles in ein unterverzeichnis geschafft, das nicht username wird ;)
<k1l_> jokrebel: in rot steht die woche nach releae von 16.10, das datum steht da in englischer schreibweise.
<jokrebel> k1l_: Danke - jetzt hab ichs verstanden
<reinst> Ach so, bevor ich jetzt gleich neu installiere noch eine Frage: 16.04 setup mit encrypted LVM, ist inzwischen /boot mit brauchbarer Größe oder kann man es größer angeben? Ich habe keine Lust mehr auf failed upgrades, weil /boot zu klein ist ;)
<k1l_> ubnutu entfernt alte kernel automatisch mittlerweile
<reinst> Die manuelle Prozedur zur Partitionierung mit encr/LVM kenne ich und ist kompliziert, dauert 3-mal so lange wie die Installation selbst...
<reinst> k1l_: bei 14.04 reichte autoremove leider nicht, da musste ich immer händisch kernel zum löschen auswählen oder purge-old-kernels bemühen, oder beides. Da habe ich eigentlich keine Lust mehr drauf.
<k1l_> das wurde geändert
<k1l_> ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob es automatisch geht oder mit autoremove
<Rochvellon> hm? bei mir werden keine Kernel automatisch deinstalliert?
<reinst> autoremove wäre ja OK, wenn es zur /boot-Größe passte, das ist aber nicht der Fall.
<reinst> Ach so, noch kurz ein Tipp bitte: wie kann ich die Partitionierung aller angeschlossenen Datenträger übersichtlich ausgeben? Früher gabs mal hwinfo, wie heißt sowas heute?
<k1l_> sudo parted -l
<Rochvellon> hwinfo gibt es auch heute noch
<koffeinfriedhof> reinst: lsblk is hübscher
<koffeinfriedhof> und autoremove sollte alle Kernel bis auf die letzten beiden runterwerfen. Zumindest bei einer Neuinstallation.
<Rochvellon> achja, und 4.8 ist bereits im Repo
<reinst> koffeinfriedhof: danke, lsblk + blkid habe ich jetzt mal geloggt, jetzt kann $system aber endlich drauf ;)
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: oh? und den bekomm ich wie rein, damit er automagisch aktuell gehalten wird? Mach das momentan händisch per Installation aus http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<le_bot> Title: Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline (at kernel.ubuntu.com)
<andre4s> hi
<andre4s> ich hab nen ganz komisches problem mit grub an meinem notebook
<andre4s> hab win10 und ubuntu im dualboot
<jokrebel> mit oder ohne (U)EFI?
<andre4s> win10 stand als standardeinstellung das wenn ich beim start nichts drücke win10 hochfährt
<andre4s> mit uefi aber secureboot off
<Rochvellon> jokrebel: es sollte das Paket linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge reichen (frag mich jetzt nicht, warum Canonical von der sonst üblichen Bezeichnung abweicht)
<andre4s> also uefi bios mode, aber secure boot off
<andre4s> hatte vorhin noch ubuntu hochgefahren und nen systemupdate gemacht
<andre4s> wurde aber kein grub upgedatet
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: edge?
<andre4s> neu gestartet und jetzt hab ich kein grub menü beim systemstart mehr
<andre4s> er fährt direkt ohne zu fragen windows 10 hoch
<jokrebel> dem Braten trau ich ja noch nicht so wirklich…
<andre4s> bin mit der installationscd hingegangen, hab das sys chrooted und daraus nochmal neu grub installiert
<andre4s> ohne erfolg
<andre4s> kann jetzt nurnoch windows hochfahren
<andre4s> jemand ne idee woran das liegen könnte?
<jokrebel> vielleicht doch besser bis 2.Februar warten
<andre4s> hab schon extra in der /etc/default/grub mein "GRUB_DEFAULT=" wieder auf 0 gestellt, damit er ubuntu hochfährt falls es nur nen problem ist, dass er mir grub nur nicht anzeigt
<andre4s> auch ohne erfolg
<andre4s> niemand ne idee? ich hab nämlich keine mehr nachdem ich grub ohne errors aus der chroot neu installiert hab
<Rochvellon> jokrebel: ein Erklärungsversuch: damit wird jeweils der aktuellste Kernel installiert, der für LTS freigegeben wird, da afaik in der Vergangenheit zwar immer wieder neuere Kernelversionen freigeschaltet wurden, diese jedoch wohl nur 6 Monate supportet wurden
<jokrebel> bist Du Dir sicher, dass da nicht ein gewisser Unterschied zwischen Ubuntu-LTS und (dem doch relativ neuen) Kernel-LTS-Support ist?
<Rochvellon> jokrebel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack
<le_bot> Title: Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Da ist aber auch die Rede von 16.04.2 für Februar 2017
<koffeinfriedhof> andre4s: Hast du Ubuntu im bios-Modus installiert? Dann kann das nicht klappen. Bei UEFI müssen beide/alle Systeme im UEFI laufen. Kannst du aber nachträglich noch ändern (ich weiß nur nicht wie :D) Siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Bootmanagement/
<le_bot> Title: EFI Bootmanagement › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Und auch nur von linux-generic-hwe-16.04 ... das mit dem -edge ist vielleicht etwas, was für die Kernel-LTS-Unterstützung für Debian gilt?
<Rochvellon> ah, jokrebel, das -edge ist sozusagen die Beta für den kommenden HWE
<Rochvellon> linux-generic-hwe-16.04 
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Ich will hier auf meinem Produktivrechner (extra aus Stabilitätsgründen mit Ubuntu-LTS betrieben) sicher keine _Beta_Version betreiben :-/
<Rochvellon> das sollte, wenn der Support für HWE anläuft, ausreichend sein
<andre4s> koffeinfriedhof, es lief ja monate lang, dass ich beide systeme booten konnte. nur eben nach einmaligem windows booten um zu schauen obs windows update gibt bootet der jetzt nurnoch windows und zeigt mir kein grub menü mehr am anfang
<koffeinfriedhof> andre4s: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Problembehebung/#Probleme-mit-Windows
<le_bot> Title: EFI Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> andre4s: Dann hat wohl Dein Windows den MBR (oder wie das dann bei UEFI funktioniert) überschrieben.
<andre4s> jokrebel, aber den hab ich ja mit der ubuntu live cd eigentlich anschliessend wieder überschrieben
<andre4s> hab ja grub neu installiert
<andre4s> aber nach dem reboot bootet immernoch windows
<jokrebel> ohne UEFI hätt ich gesagt: LiveCD - chroot - Grub neu installieren
<andre4s> jokrebel, genau das hab ich gemacht
<jokrebel> vielleicht nach der "ohne UEFI" Anleitung? Oder sonst irgendwie beim mounten was vergessen vielleicht?
<koffeinfriedhof> prüfe mal die Einträge im nvram, wie im Artikel beschrieben. Falls der Windows-Bootloader vor grub steht, kanns nicht klappen. Windows kennt nur sich selbst.
<andre4s> livecd -> mount /dev/sda7 /mnt -> mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot/efi -> mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev -> mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys -> mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc -> chroot /mnt /bin/bash  -> grub-install /dev/sda -> update-grub 
<andre4s> das müsste doch eigentlich so stimmen
<andre4s> lief alles fehlerfrei durch
<koffeinfriedhof> andre4s: sudo efibootmgr -v zeigt dir auch ubuntu an?
<andre4s> das muss ich gleich nochmal testen
<andre4s> ich fahr nochmal mit der livecd hoch
<andre4s> ich müsste eigentlich dringend was im ubuntu fertig machen und jetzt bekomm ich das sys nicht hochgefahren :/
<andre4s> soo, fahr gerade wieder mit der livecd hoch
<andre4s> also efibootmgr -v zeigt mir nach "BootOrder" ne zeile mit "Boot0000* ubuntu HD(2,GPT,xxxxxxxx)" an
<andre4s> das kann doch nicht sein, dass ich bei jedem neustart mit uefi angst haben muss, dass windows oder ubuntu mir den bootloader überschrieben haben und grub weg ist
<Rochvellon> und jokrebel, wenn Du eh schon 4.8 händisch installierst, kannst Du Dir auch gleich das Metapaket linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge installieren. Hätte den Vorteil, dass Du dann den Kernel nicht immer manuell aktuell halten müsstest
<andre4s> koffeinfriedhof, hattest du das gelesen?
<andre4s> ich hab jetzt echt keine idee mehr wo der fehler liegen könnte und wie ich es fixen kann
<andre4s> :/
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Das werd ich noch abwarten können bis das auch per linux-generic-hwe-16.04 offiziell klappt. Ich wär ja auf 4.4 geblieben, aber das macht Probleme mit Suspend
<koffeinfriedhof> andre4s: Ich kann dir da auch nicht weiterhelfen, als mit den Links zum Wiki. Ich nutze kein Windows und das parallel betreiben von mehreren Linuxen ist ne ganz andere Geschichte.
<andre4s> koffeinfriedhof, ok, aber danke für die hilfe
<andre4s> hab gerade nen wiki gefunden wo einer mit ubuntu und windows 7 das selbe problem hat
<koffeinfriedhof> andre4s: Gerne. Kannst ja in einem der verfügbaren Foren nachfragen. Da sind viele Dual-Bootler mit Win10 unterwegs.
<andre4s> das witzige ist, dass ich noch 5 weitere rechner hier stehen hab die mit windows10 + ubuntu laufen
<andre4s> nicht, dass das jetzt bei allen passiert
<koffeinfriedhof> Na, wenn du es einmal gelöst hast, isses ja dann nur noch ein bisl Aufwand :)
<andre4s> wenn ichs erst einmal gelöst hab
<andre4s> bisher sieht es nicht so aus und hab eigentlich gerade an dem ubuntu auf dem laptop zu arbeiten
<andre4s> rotiere hier gerade total wegen dem problem!
<andre4s> ich lobe mir mein alten rechner ohne uefi mit win openbsd und gentoo im dualboot der seit 6 jahren so durchläuft
<koffeinfriedhof> Ich habe drei uefi-Rechner, die noch nie gemuckt haben. Kannst du nicht per Live-Medium einfach "von der ersten Festplatte starten"? Reparieren kannst ja nach der Arbeit noch. Oder die Dateien auf einen der anderen Rechner schieben.
<andre4s> nope, das livemedium gibt mit mir uefi keine option "installiertes sys booten"
<andre4s> ich drück dir die daumen, dass du weiterhin keine probleme haben wirst
<andre4s> und hoffe, dass sich das  problem auch auf meinen anderen rechnern nicht zeigt
<andre4s> eine frage noch
<andre4s> nicht, dass ich da nen fehler beim recovern gemacht hab
<andre4s> die efi partition die ich nach /mnt/boot/efi mounte um per chroot zu recovern ist die die in fdisk mit "EFI System" angegeben wird
<andre4s> oder?
<andre4s> im tutorial nutzen sie nämlich sda1 was bei mir "Windows recovery environment" ist
<andre4s> darum hab ich beim chrooten sda2 ("EFI System") nach /mnt/boot/efi gemountet
<starter> pc geht nach der eingestellten zeit in suspend, der cpu-lüfter dreht sich dann nicht mehr. ist das S3 oder S4, bzw wie kann ich das rausfinden?
<koffeinfriedhof> Wo die EFI-Partition liegt ist völlig egal (im Gegensatz zum mbr). 
<andre4s> ich meinte ja eher ob das die richtige partition ist die nach /mnt/boot/efi gemountet sein muss :>
<andre4s> das muss die im fdisk angezeigte "EFI System" sein?
<koffeinfriedhof> Die EFI-Partition ist die mit fat32
<koffeinfriedhof> flags: boot, esp
<andre4s> dann passt das
<andre4s> ok, ich hab jetzt größtenteils alle daten die ich brauche runter kopiert
<andre4s> probier jetzt nochmal mit easybcd unter windows den nvram auszulesen
<andre4s> wenn das nicht klappt hau ich auf der kiste windows runter
<koffeinfriedhof> gl&hf ^^
<andre4s> thx
<andre4s> ^
<andre4s> will kein system wo ich bei jedem neustart angst haben muss, dass ich mein linux nicht mehr booten kann
<mich78> Hi, hätte eine Frage die nicht ubuntu direkt betrifft. Sagt bescheid wenn ich hier falsch bin
<jokrebel> bescheid ;-)
<jokrebel> mich78: Wo ist das genaue Problem?
<mich78> Hab einen alten Win-PC von meinem Opa, Windows bootet nicht mehr. Opa will an seine gespeicherten Passwörter (Firefox, Mailprogramm ect.) wenn windows noch hoch fahren würde würde ich LaZagne nehmen
<mich78> (Jetzt dürft ihr Bescheid sagen :D )
<jokrebel> was ist den um Gottes Willen LaZagne nun schon wieder?
<mich78> http://www.chip.de/downloads/LaZagne_89602012.html
<le_bot> Title: LaZagne - Download - CHIP (at www.chip.de)
<mich78> CMD Programm das viel Passwörter auf einmal liefert (Firefox, Chrom, Thunderbird usw.) 
<mich78> Ich suche jetzt etwas das das Gleiche macht, nur von meinem Ubuntu-NOtebook aus. An dem hängt die Win-Systemplatte per USB 
<jokrebel> das ist ein Windowsprogramm? mich78 wo genau siehst Du da den Zusammenhangen, dass das auch nur annähernd im Ubuntu-Support richtig paltziert ist? ;-)
<DaVu> Er fragt nach einem Programm welches das auch unter Ubuntu macht
<DaVu> Ich kenne keines
<jokrebel> DaVu: = mich78 ?
<jokrebel> :-/
<DaVu> ja. Er fragt nach einer alternativen Software für LaZagne unter Ubuntu
<jokrebel> und warum kann man das nicht von Anfang an genau so fragen?
<DaVu> du hast nach dem Zusammenhang gefragt und ich habe ihn dir erläutert. Sorry, wenn ich dazwischen geredet habe. Halte mich wieder geschlossen. Finde die Fragestellung ohnehin sehr gewagt. Wir wissen nicht, ob es wirklich die Platte seines Opas ist
<mich78> Stimmt, das wisst ihr nicht, und ich kann es auch schlecht beweisen
<DaVu> Für die meisten Accounts, die man irgendwo hat, gibt es eine "Passwort vergessen"-Option
<DaVu> die würde ich zuerst nutzen
<DaVu> Für das Mailprogramm kann man den Hoster kontaktieren
<DaVu> da wird einem auch mesitens gut geholfen. Aber das ist alles kein Ubuntu-Support
<mich78> Sein Problem ist das er nur eine Einzige Email-Adresse hat(te). Das Konto hat er gekündigt
<DaVu> Dann ist es doch bums..mal so ganz einfach gesagt
<DaVu> Wenn das Konto ohnehin gelöscht ist
<mich78> Behauptet er zumindest. er war bei KabelDeutschland und hat dort seinen vertrag wegen dem Umzug ins Altersheim gekündigt
<DaVu> Das wird aber jetzt zu sehr offtopic. Dafür gibt es #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<mich78> Eigentlich geht es ja doch um die technische Frage ob mir jemand eine entsprechendes Programm empfehlen kann
<DaVu> Wird hier vielleicht niemand machen. Verschlüsselte Passwwörter auszulesen ist kein Kavaliersdelikt. Und da wir, wie gesagt, nicht wissen, ob du die Platte rechtmäßog hast, wird es schwer dir da was zu empfehlen
<mich78> Ist verständlich. Dann nehme ich den langen Weg, schau nach den Backups, und hoffe das da noch die Passwörter sind die er sucht
<mich78> Trozdem Danke :)
<p01nt3r> nabend. wie kann ich mir die versionen der installierten abhängigkeiten eines bestimmten packets anzeigen lassen?
<p01nt3r> vorzugsweise im terminal?
<DaVu> Vielleicht nicht die eleganteste Lösung, aber wenn du die Abhängigkeiten kennst, dann mit: apt-cache policy <paketname>
<koffeinfriedhof> p01nt3r: apt-cache show <Paketname> für die Abhöngigkeiten
<p01nt3r> danke
<p01nt3r> nutzt hier jemand xenial und hat bzw. hatte das problem mit der installation des paketes ttf-mscorefonts-installer, bei welchem immer wieder das fenster mit einer meldung aufpoppt:
<k1l_> ja
<p01nt3r> "Herunterladen von zusätzlichen Datendateien schlug fehl"
<jokrebel> ja
<p01nt3r> k1l_, geht es bei euch jetzt fehlerfrei zu installieren nach dem update von apt auf version 1.2.19?
<koffeinfriedhof> Nein
<koffeinfriedhof> (also ich hab das Problem nicht^^)
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: http://askubuntu.com/questions/463754/how-to-make-ttf-mscorefonts-installer-package-download-fonts-after-it-says-it-i hilft
<k1l_> wenn es nicht geht: wget http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/contrib/m/msttcorefonts/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.6_all.deb -P ~/Downloads
<le_bot> Title: software installation - How to make ttf-mscorefonts-installer package download fonts, after it says it installed? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<k1l_> und dann sudo apt install ~/Downloads/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.6_all.deb
<p01nt3r> es wird ja empfohlen das debian 3.6er zu installieren (danke für den tip, k1l_) was aber, wenn ich das nicht so gut finde und lieber die ubuntu3.4er nehmen will? an diesem rechner ging es, am anderen komischerweise nicht? obwohl alle abhängigkeiten ebenfalls aktuell sind - woran kann das liegen?
<bekks> An der Fehlermeldung. Details findest du wie oben beschrieben heraus.
<k1l_> das problem ist, dass sourceforge da was verändert hat bei den links und deswegen der download nicht mehr geht. das sollte bei allen 16.04 auf dem gleichen stand auch gleich sein.
<k1l_> es kann aber sein, wenn man manuell die rechte bei einigen apt ordnern ändert, dass es dann geht. aber das liegt dann eben an der veränderung, die dann nicht mehr orginal ist
<p01nt3r> habe da nie rechte geändert, versuche aber grad mal was anderes
<bekks> Und was? :)
<p01nt3r> habe gerade mal auf dem rechner, wo es nicht ging, das 3.6er packet installiert. dieses danach wieder runtergetan und anschliessend die version aus den repos probiert. so hatte ich es auf dem rechner gemacht, wo es geklappt hat. hat auf dem anderen aber wohl nichts gebracht - bekomme wieder fehlermeldungen (Protocol "http" not supported or disabled in libcurl) bin also wieder opfer des bugs geworden.
<bekks> KAnnst du uns mal die GANZE, EXAKTE Fehlermeldung nennen? Und nicht nur BRuchstücke die du verstehst?
<bekks> Und von welchem Bug redest du da?
<p01nt3r> bekks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/1607535
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1607535 “ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.4+nmu1ubuntu2 fails to...” : Bugs : msttcorefonts package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<bekks> Die Lösung wurde Dir doch schon genannt.
<bekks> Was funktioniert denn nun nicht?
<p01nt3r> welche aber auch nachteile hat
<jokrebel> die da wären?
<bekks> Welche Nachteile hat die Lösung denn? Nenn uns mal EINEN.
<p01nt3r> wenn ich die debian 3.6er installiere wird doch eine aktuellere, aber mit niedrigerer versionsnummer als eben 3.6 ignoriert, oder nicht?
<bekks> Von wem oder was bei welcher Aktion ignoriert?
<p01nt3r> dem paket-management?
<bekks> Und die beiden Workarounds in dem von Dir genannten Link hast du offensichtlich nicht gelesen, oder?
<p01nt3r> bekks, welche genau meinst du?
<p01nt3r> die am anfang
<bekks> "Workaround 1" und "Workaround 2".
<bekks> Zwei Stück.
<bekks> Machen den Großteil des Texts aus.
<k1l_> p01nt3r: hast du die beschreibung denn gelesen vom bug? dann weißt du ja auch, was das problem ist, und dass es da erstmal nicht so einfach zu sauber zu "fixen" ist, da es in apt passieren muss.
<k1l_> "Julian may backport his fix to the previous 16.04 and 16.10 releases, but this process currently takes a few weeks to a few months."
<bekks> Und zwei Workarounds sowie der Fix sind komplett beschrieben.
<bekks> Lesen bildet.
<p01nt3r> bekks, Workaround I funzt bei mir nicht. nach "sudo dpkg-reconfigure ttf-mscorefonts-installer" bekomme ich die GUI nicht, in der ich den pfad zu den fonts auswählen können soll
<k1l_> sprich: "ich will den richtigen fix jetzt" gibt es nicht. workarund 1 oder 2 gehen jetzt
<p01nt3r> langsam leute, kein grund mich zu beleidigen. ich habe weiter gelesen.
<bekks> Wer hat dich wo wann beleidigt?
<p01nt3r> es wurde behauptet, dass ich nur bruchstücke verstehe und dass ich ungebildet bin.
<bekks> Echt, wer hat das wann und wo behauptet?
<bekks> Ich habe Dich gebeten und vollständige Fehlermeldunen zu liefern - hast du nicht gemacht,
<bekks> ich habe dich weiterhin darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass es gleich ZWEI Workarounds gibt, von denen du einen konsequent ignorierst.
<bekks> *uns
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Durch mangelnde Lese- und Verständnissbereitschaft fällst Du jedenfalls nicht zum ersten Mal auf IIRC
<p01nt3r> wieso enden hilfestellungen hier immer in diskussionen? wer sagt, dass ich den 2. workaround ignoriere?
<bekks> Du. Du erwähnst ihn ja nicht mal.
<bekks> Du reitest immer weiter auf dem ersten herum.
<k1l_> p01nt3r: was war an meiner letzten klarstellung beleidigend oder nicht verständlich?
<p01nt3r> habe doch lediglich nur zum ersten stellung bezogen und dargestellt, dass dieser bei mir nicht funzt - bevor die diskussion abgedriftet ist.
<bekks> Dann drifte doch mal hierhin: "The second command should return a "graphical" interface in the terminal. Use it to point to the directory where you downloaded the fonts (/path/to/directory/containing/the/fonts). Make sure no .deb files are in this directory, they seem to be picked up too and then it fails."
<p01nt3r> beim 2. workaround habe ich gelesen, dass es zu verschiedenen nachteilen bezüglich der paketverwaltung kommen kann
<k1l_> p01nt3r: wo bei genau?
<p01nt3r> wenn ich noch wüsste wo das stand
<bekks> Da steht genau NICHTS davon.
<bekks> Irgendwo mag das stehen, aber nicht da.
<p01nt3r> habe auch nicht behauptet, dass es da steht.
<bekks> Doch :)
<p01nt3r> WAS?
<bekks> 0129 204011 < p01nt3r> beim 2. workaround habe ich gelesen, dass es zu verschiedenen nachteilen bezüglich der paketverwaltung kommen kann
<bekks> Im zweiten Workaround steht nichts davon.
<p01nt3r> wo schreibe ich da, dass es in diesem bug-report steht? also leute - bitte.
<bekks> Also diskutierst du über eine nanderen zweiten Workaround?
<bekks> Hättest du dann auch die Gütze uns den zu verlinken? Danke.
<bekks> *Güte
<p01nt3r> missverständnis. stop. ich will damit sagen, dass ich es an anderer stelle gelesen habe. weiter oben habe ich ja bereits erwähnt, dass ich nicht mehr genau weiss, wo ich das gelesen habe bzw. wo das stand.
<bekks> Womit wir wieder an dem Punkt sind, dass du den zweiten Workaround aus dem von Dir aufgeführten Link ignorierst.
<p01nt3r> [20:40:11]<p01nt3r> beim 2. workaround habe ich gelesen, dass es zu verschiedenen nachteilen bezüglich der paketverwaltung kommen kann
<bekks> 0129 204124 < bekks> 0129 204011 < p01nt3r> beim 2. workaround habe ich gelesen, dass es zu verschiedenen nachteilen bezüglich der paketverwaltung kommen kann
<bekks> 0129 204136 < bekks> Im zweiten Workaround steht nichts davon.
<p01nt3r> bekks, es wird ja im 2. workaround geschrieben: You should keep the deb-file around, so when this bug is fixed in Ubuntu 16.04 and 16.10, you can uninstall Debian's version of the package and go back to Ubuntu's version:..."
<bekks> Und wo steht da was von Problemen?
<p01nt3r> da haben wir dann auch den 2. nachteil dieser version: woher weiss ich, dass der bug gefixed ist, wenn ich 3.6 drauf habe?
<bekks> Du weisst das, weil du kein 17.04 hast.
<k1l_> p01nt3r: weil es damit geht. es fixt nicht das apt problem, sondern es ändert die install scripte vom paket sodass der sourceforge download nicht mehr abbricht
<jokrebel> Hint: Man könnte auch einfach derweil das Paket komplett deinstallieren, wenn man sich da wegen "Problemen" nicht sicher ist ;-)
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, was auch nicht meiner lösung entspricht.
<jokrebel> Dann - use the fix or let it be ...
<p01nt3r> aber ich nehme 3.6, gut.
<bekks> Also auch den Part "Cause" nicht gelesen. 
<p01nt3r> wobei aber die frage bleibt: wieso funzt es bei dem einen rechner und bei dem anderen nicht(selbe ubuntu-version).
<k1l_> p01nt3r: wegen eines manuellen eingriffs
<k1l_> z.b. rechte von ordnern verändern
<bekks> Also auch "Symptoms" nicht gelesen.
<bekks> Da steht der Grund.
<p01nt3r> bekks, nur, weil man einen abschnitt nicht komplett versteht, heisst es noch lange nicht, dass man ihn nicht gelesen hat!
<bekks> Siehe oben.
<jokrebel> beim viel Frickeln schlägt halt leider Murphy öfter zu ;-)
<p01nt3r> und ich wage zu behaupten, dass ich "symptoms" und "cause" ansatzweise verstanden habe.
<bekks> Du hast mehrfach das Gegenteil bewiesen.
<p01nt3r> ...
<p01nt3r> und die frage, wieso bei mir "sudo dpkg-reconfigure ttf-mscorefonts-installer" eben nicht das besagte grafische frontend mit auswahl des ordners zu den ttf-files anzeigt - sondern eben nur wieder den prompt?
<bekks> Steht im Text.
<bekks> Habe ich zitert.
<bekks> zitiert.
<bekks> Hast du offensichtlich auch ignoriert.
<p01nt3r> <bekks> Dann drifte doch mal hierhin: "The second command should return a "graphical" interface in the terminal. Use it to point to the directory where you downloaded the fonts (/path/to/directory/containing/the/fonts). Make sure no .deb files are in this directory, they seem to be picked up too and then it fails."
<p01nt3r> du meinst das?
<jokrebel> bekks: Vermutlich will er es gar nicht wirklich fixen sondern nur mosern
<bekks> jokrebel: full ack.
<p01nt3r> wie soll ich denn bitte das grafische interface nutzen, wenn ich es gar nicht angezeigt bekomme? ich kann also gar nicht auf den pfad mit den dateien verweisen - folglich sollte es dann auch egal sein, ob da ne .deb drin liegt, oder nicht, richtig?
<bekks> Verstehst du diesen Satz?: "and then it fails."
<bekks> Es ist EGAL was du denkst wie da was funktioniert. Da steht dass sich das Ding auf den BAuch legt.
 * koffeinfriedhof wirft mal ein sudo apt-get --purge autoremove ttf-mscorefonts-installer in den Raum
<p01nt3r> bekks, ja, DAS GRAFISCHE INTERFACE legt sich "auf den bauch". nur dass ich es erst gar nicht bekomme. scheinbar hast du den teil nicht verstanden?
<bekks> p01nt3r: Liegen in dem Ordner in dem du bist und den Befehl aufrufst, noch .deb Dateien?
<p01nt3r> aber ich probiere jetzt mal was.
<jokrebel> koffeinfriedhof: Ich fürchte vergebene Liebesmüh :-/
<jokrebel> "was" is immer gut *seufz*
<koffeinfriedhof> Ja. Es gibt ungefähr drölfzig Anfragen am Tag dazu und alle sind mit der Lösung klargekommen. Alle? Nein...ein kleines Dorf... ach, lassen wir das :)
<jokrebel> lol
<p01nt3r> sry bekks, muss mich entschuldigen. mir war nicht klar, dass ich den befehl in dem ordner mit den dateien ausführen muss, damit das grafische frontend kommt. ich dachte, es ist egal, wo ich das ausführe. das frontend kommt, ich wähle den ordner mit den dateien und sie werden installiert. fertig. es scheint unlogisch, den pfad nochmal auszuwählen, wenn man sich bereits darin befindet.
<p01nt3r> aber danke leute, es geht jetzt.
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Gerne - wer auch zu komisch gewesen, wenn das nun nur bei Dir nicht gehen würde
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, es muss "wäre" heissen. ;-)
<koffeinfriedhof> Warum auch immer man Windows-Schriftarten braucht.
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: sorry hätt ein "wär" werden sollen, aber danke, dass Du mir nun auch helfen konntest
<failboot> Hallo, habe hier ein systemd problem und keine Ahnung, was man tun kann/sollte, wenn systemd die Kiste nicht booten will. Auf den Terminals steht etwas von Hold und ein 'infinite timeout' läuft. Zweiter Versuch mit systemd, und /wieder/ direkt kein boot :( Also, ich brauche mal die wichtigsten systemd-debugging-Tools zum ausdrucken, da boot ja nicht geht. Irgendwie muss man doch mit dem Ding interagieren können?!?
<failboot> Gibt es irgendwo ein log, das man ansehen könnte?
<failboot> Ich gebe zu, viele Pakete installiert zu haben, aber deshalb sollte doch der boot noch tun? gdm fiele mir ein als neuer DM, vielleicht klemmt es da ja?
<failboot> Ist aber Stochern im Nebel so.
<failboot> muss neustarten und boot fixen, grmbl sy---d
<tomreyn> https://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/Debugging/
<le_bot> Title: Debugging (at freedesktop.org)
<tomreyn> du kannst kernel parameter setzen und so in ein logfile schrieben lassen
<tomreyn> (was du dann nach boot von ner live-cd lesen kannst)
<failboot> Ah, danke, das hilft hoffentlich weiter. Bin dann mal bootfailen...
<tomreyn> viel "spaß"
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-22
<ircfan> liegt das am "screen" wenn irssi keinen zeilenumbruch macht?
<stevieh> moin
<dadrc> selber
<stevieh> ich versuche zu verstehen, wie das mit dem logging ist: wenn ich nen deamon sagen wir auf info oder debug ziemlich geschwätzig mache, dann erzeugt das doch schon eine wesentlich höhere last, wenn ich das über syslog mittel an / ab oder umlenke als wenn ich das dem deamon selbst sage? 
<stevieh> d.h. eigentlich sollte ich das alles mit syslog mitteln machen, aber frisst das nicht performance?
<dadrc> Das Problem in dem Fall ist quasi immer I/O, würd ich behaupten
<dadrc> Und ob nu syslog oder der daemon selber das macht, naja
<dadrc> Bei syslog weiß man immerhin, dass das halbwegs optimiert ist
<stevieh> naja, ich kann ja dem deamon sagen, dass der erst ab nem gewissen loglevel loggen soll, dann macht der gar kein IO mehr.
<dadrc> Bei vielen selbstgebauten Logframeworks, die da draußen so rumfliegen, wäre ich mir nicht so sicher
<dadrc> Ach so … jo, das ist schon sinnvoll
<stevieh> ich befürchte auch.
<stevieh> schade eigentlich.
<dadrc> Gibt's bestimmt was von systemd für
<dadrc> systemd-logleveld oder so
<stevieh> hmm... nicht, dass dann plützlich alle deamons den kasten mit debug zukackern
<dadrc> War auch eher Geläster
<stevieh> ah
<empedokles78> Gibt es bei der Verwendung von Passwortmanagern ein Sicherheitsrisiko aufgrund der Lücken die kürzlich auf Prozessorebene festgestellt wurden?
<ircfan> wenn die sicherheitslücke eine root shell ermöglicht sind die passwörter dahin würde ich sagen
<LetoThe2nd> hat nur eins mit dem anderen nix zu tun :-)
<ircfan> das würde ich so nicht sagen
<LetoThe2nd> doch. spectre und meltdown haben als ziel nämlich keine codeausführung, sondern data access.
<ircfan> du kannst doch nicht sagen "doch" wenn ich sage _ich_ würde es so nicht sagen
<LetoThe2nd> dann sag ich halt nicht "doch"
<LetoThe2nd> aufgrund der tatsache dass sich die originale frage allerdings spezifisch auf die "kürzlich gefundenen lücken auf prozessorebene" (a.k.a. spectre und meltdown) bezog, und nicht auf "irgendwelche sicherheitlücken", besteht nach aktueller erkenntnis kein zusammenhang mit einem rootshell-exploit.
<LetoThe2nd> (siehste, ganz ohne "doch". goil!)
<ircfan> du liebe güte :)
<ircfan> wieviel mühe sich manche leute geben den längeren zu haben
<verdooft> :D
<empedokles78> lässt sich das einfacher erklären? wohin wird das passwort des passwortmanagers geladen?
<koegs> in den speicher, wie quasi jedes programm
<koegs> aber es ist kein größeres Risiko als ein Passwort direkt einzutippen, imho
<LetoThe2nd> empedokles78: theoretisch: über die lücken kann buchstäblich jede information ausgelesen werden. praktisch: kein realer unterschied zu vorher, egal ob mit oder ohne passwort-manager.
<empedokles78> koegs, und wo liest die sicherheitslücke etwas aus? (wenn ich es direkt eintippe ist's nicht mal im speicher oder doch?)
<LetoThe2nd> empedokles78: wenn dus auf ein blatt papier schreibst ist es nicht im speicher. wenn du es eintippst, ist es auch im speicher.
<LetoThe2nd> nur weil eine webseite anstatt buchstaben punkte oder sternchen anzeigt, ist das passwort ja trotzdem da. nur halt nicht auf dem bildschirm.
<empedokles78> LetoThe2nd, okay, also kann jetzt eigentlich doch alles ausgelesen werden?
<LetoThe2nd> empedokles78: ja.
<LetoThe2nd> aber im gegensatz zur allgemeinen meinung ist das kein unterschied zu vorher :-P
<empedokles78> zu vor spectre/meltdown?
<LetoThe2nd> und auch zu nachher.
<empedokles78> warum?
<LetoThe2nd> wenn du ein sicheres system willst, ausschalten und stecker ziehen.
<empedokles78> ;)
<DaVu> LetoThe2nd: nicht falsch verstehen...erleuchte mich..in wie fern hat "data access" nichts mit dem Auslesen von Paswörtern zu tun?
<LetoThe2nd> DaVu: hat es.
<DaVu> ah, ok..dann habe ich es missverstanden. sorry ;9
<DaVu> ;)
<LetoThe2nd> DaVu: aber data access hat nichts mit starten einer root shell zu tun.
<DaVu> könnte es aber
<DaVu> also vom Prinzip her
<DaVu> Die Gedanke hinter "data access" ist wahrlich ein anderer. Aber um alle data accessen zu können, brauche ich halt auch ggf. root
<LetoThe2nd> DaVu: jein. indirekt ja, aber nicht als hauptkonzept. es würde bedingen dass das rootpasswort irgendwo eingetippt bzw. im speicher liegt.
<DaVu> es liegt sogar in einer Datei vor
<DaVu> shadow
<LetoThe2nd> DaVu: der witz an spectre/meltdown ist ja eben dass du buchstäblich alles im ram lesen kannst, ohne eben root zu sein.
<DaVu> ah, ok. Jetzt kommen wir der Sache näher. 
<verdooft> Wobei das user-Passwort meistens reicht, wenn der User sudo kann.
<DaVu> ^^ auch richtig
<DaVu> dann habe ich aber ohnehin am System gespielt
<LetoThe2nd> DaVu: nope, in der shadow liegt die verschlüsselte variante. und noch dazu datei != ram
<DaVu> ja, richtig, LetoThe2nd
<DaVu> es ist verschlüsselt..aber mal ehrlich. Ein Kiddie mit nem Kali liest das aus
<LetoThe2nd> DaVu: du sprichst schlicht und ergreifend von was völlig anderem als die frage war.
<DaVu> aber, ja. Ich verstehe und ja, es ist was anderes als die Fragestellung, da gebe ich dir Recht ;)
<DaVu> mea culpy
<DaVu> culpa
<LetoThe2nd> :-)
<empedokles78> inwiefern konnte das jetzt vor meltdown ausgelesen werden?
<DaVu> der ram ohne root?
<DaVu> ich vermute so einfach gar nicht
<DaVu> aber ich bin auch kein pentester
<empedokles78> der ram, weil ja Leto gesagt hat, das wäre gleich wie jetzt mit spectre.
<LetoThe2nd> empedokles78: gesunder menschenverstand. software hat bugs, und nur weil gerade zwei lücken coole namen haben und in den nachrichten sind, heisst es nicht dass da nicht noch ungefähr 289467 andere sind.
<empedokles78> ah, so ist's gemeint, gut.
<LetoThe2nd> empedokles78: wenn du dir mal zu gemüte führst wie mühelos so in etwa alles geknackt wird, z.b. im rahmen von Pwn2Own, kannst du davon ausgehen dass es eingeschaltetes und mit dem netz verbundenes system jederzeit kompromittierbar ist, wenn es ein angreifer wirklich darauf abgesehen hat.
<DaVu> Der unterschied zu vorher mag gewesen sein, dass es jetzt über eine Lücke im CPU ging und nicht eine verbuggte zusätzliche Software benötigte oder einen Overflow oder eine Code-Infection oder oder oder
<LetoThe2nd> DaVu: hach, cpus hatten vorher auch schon bugs und werden nachher auch wieder welche haben.
<DaVu> natürlich
<DaVu> Wie du schon sagst. Es ist jetzt eine (vielleicht) große bekannt geworden. Man sollte aber nun auch nicht paranoid werden
<LetoThe2nd> der einzige unterschied zu den sonstigen "verwundbarkeiten" ist der coolere name. ach nein, zweiter unterschied: die art und weise wie es publik geworden ist.
<DaVu> Wie mit einem Fahrwerk am Auto...So weich wie möglich und so hart wie nötig ;)
<verdooft> Fefe hat mal drüber geblockt und gemeint, er hat es nicht hinbekommen, was auszulesen.
<verdooft> gebloggt. :D
<LetoThe2nd> verdooft: wobei die aussagekraft davon so in etwa 0 ist.
<verdooft> Drum wird das mit Javascript im Browser auch nicht so einfach sein.
<verdooft> LetoThe2nd: Ich finde es schon bisschen beruhigend, dass es nicht jeder so einfach hinbekommt, durch die Lücke an Pws und anderes vertrauliches zu gelangen.
<LetoThe2nd> verdooft: ebenfalls kein wirklicher unterschied zu den meisten anderen bugs :)
<LetoThe2nd> hier, damit alle paranoiker nicht in unterzucker kommen: https://skyfallattack.com/
<le_bot> Title: Skyfall and Solace (at skyfallattack.com)
<DaVu> es kommt ein wenig darauf an, wen man mit "jeder" meint und wieviele es tatsächlich können, aber einfach die Klappe nicht aufreißen ;)
<verdooft> Soweit ichs bisher sehe, ists Hauptproblem auf Clientrechnern (auf denen man nicht x beliebige Programme ausführt) Javascript, müsste man dieses Ram auslesen nicht einfach in den JS Bibliotheken rausnehmen und schon wäre es sicher(er)? Ok, vielleicht könnte man die Funktion dann weiter in JS nachbauen, keine Ahnung.
<empedokles78> Wie funktioniert so ein passwortmanager in der praxis? Wenn ich das masterpasswort eingebe, muss ich dann jeweils das gesuchte passwort kopieren? Ich schreib bis jetzt noch alles schriftlich auf.
<DaVu> Mein Passwortmanager sitzt auf meinem Hals ;)
<stevieh> das ist der schlechteste
<stevieh> empedokles78: installier dir einfach mal keepass
<DaVu> inwiefern ist das der schlechteste?
<DaVu> Ich würde mal behaupten, dass das der beste ist
<stevieh> wegen der mangelnden kapazität :-) wieviele passwörter willste dir da merken?
<empedokles78> davu, das ist aber nicht realistisch oder? man sollte ja nicht immer dasselbe passwort verwenden.
<stevieh> ok, kannst dir auch algorithmen merken...
<DaVu> empedokles78: mach ich nicht
<DaVu> stevieh: so 12 bis 14 sind es bestimmt
<DaVu> ich müsste jetzt nochmal nachzählen
<empedokles78> DaVu, das sind nicht sehr viele websites.
<empedokles78> das kommt praktisch nicht weit.
<DaVu> das ist richtig...aber für mehr brauche ich auch keine Passwörter
<stevieh> ich wollte nicht mehr ohne pw manager leben.
<DaVu> Man braucht ja nicht für jede Website ein Passwort
<DaVu> und weiter muss man überlegen, wie wichtig passwört wo sind und wie wichtig mir der Account ist. soll doch ruhig jemand das Passwort meine Ubuntuusers-Account rausfinden...juckt mich nicht
<empedokles78> aber ca. 40 sind's bestimmt, wenn man sich das einmal zusammen zählt.
<DaVu> Für die wirklich relevanten Dinge habe ich entsprechende Passwörter
<DaVu> alles andere ist Spielerei, deren Relevanz nicht so hoch ist
<DaVu> Aber das macht ohnehin jeder anders
<empedokles78> zeichenfolgen à la #Skw8*ks ? :)
<DaVu> so kryptisch nun nicht, das gebe ich zu, dafür aber lang genug ;)
<Lembert1> Hallo, seit meinem Update auf die aktuelle Ubuntu Version vor paar Tagen funktionieren in meinem Browser (Vivaldi) eingebettete Videos nicht mehr zum abspielen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das am Browser oder am Ubuntu liegt, aber ich würde das wieder gern ändern. Bisher hat das sonst immer geklappt. Wo kann ich da ansetzen?
<verdooft> Hallo Lembert1, ich kenne Vivaldi nicht, würde aber erstmal die Einstellungen durchsehen.
<verdooft> Geht es da nur um Flashvideos oder auch um HTML 5 Videos auf Youtube?
<empedokles78> DaVu, na' wenn es 14 passwörter sind, ist es immer noch beachtlich. mein hirn entspricht ja eher dem modell eines löchersiebs. :)
<Fussel> joa, muss man halt in dem "sieb" ecken einrichten in denen es nicht durchsabbert, ich orientiere mich da an zimmereinrichtungen die ich sehe wenn ich mich in demjenigen raum einmal drehe
<empedokles78> Fussel, das ist etwas ähnlich, als würdest du das passwort an den monitor kleben. :)
<Fussel> wiso, was verrate ich dir da, wenn ich verate das ich n bett und ne lampe habe?
<Fussel> ich bentze es speicherort, ok, wäre ein angriffspunkt, bringt nur nix, wenn nedmal weiß ob überhaubt da was liegt
<Lembert1> verdooft, es geht auch um youtube
<Fussel> und das alles nur im schädel... also muss da gutes watterboarding oder so her
<dadrc> Lembert1: welches Ubuntu, welche Vivaldi-Version?
<Lembert1> alles aktuell
<dadrc> … es gibt 3 "aktuelle" Ubuntuversionen
<dadrc> 14.04, 16.04 und 17.10
<Lembert1> Vivaldi	1.14.1072.3 ubuntu 17 10
<dadrc> hmmh. was genau passiertn? siehst du die vorschaubilder bei youtube?
<Lembert1> "Dein Browser erkennt zurzeit keines der verfügbaren Formate"
<Lembert1> mehr steht da nicht
<Lembert1> die Vorschaubilder seh ich
<verdooft> Einen Scriptblocker verwendest du nicht zufällig, Lembert1?
<dadrc> Wollt sagen, das klingt nach geblocktem Javascript
<Lembert1> ublock origin und ghostery
<Lembert1> habs ausgemacht, neu geladen, selbes ergebnis
<Lembert1> im chrome funktionierts
<Lembert1> im ff kommt nur der ladekreisel
<verdooft> Hm, wenn ich in uMatrix mal was ausschalte, reicht die Neuladenfunktion der Erweiterung manchmal nicht, da muss ich direkt im Browser Neuladen. Ich würde mal testweise die Erweiterungen komplett deaktivieren.
<verdooft> uMatrix habe ich so scharf eingestellt, dass ich selbst CSS explizit erlauben muss, allerdings habe ich für Youtube permanente Regeln gesetzt.
<verdooft> (die für die Funktion der Seite notwendig sind)
<moveax> einfach im ff mal ein neues profil anlegen "firefox -p"
<moveax> und schauen ob es im neuen profil geht, wenn ja ist es eine deiner erweiterungen
<verdooft> Geht um Vivaldi eigentlich.
<moveax> ah
<moveax> selbes spiel
<deem> kann man feststellen, warum systemd bzw der dhclient vpn einem DHCPACK zu einem "bound" der ip auf das interface "zu lange" braucht? das sind, laut log 1 sekunde verzögerung und in genau dieser sekunde startet zb der ssh daemon, der dann in einen failed state wechselt, weil er an kein interface binden kann
<Frickelpit> deem: journalctl oder systemctl status, ggfs systemd-analyze critical-chain
<Frickelpit> systemd-analyze kann dir auch ein bootchart malen mit plot und dann in ein foo.svg umleiten
<deem> öhm... systemd-analyze listet den sshd gar nicht
<Frickelpit> klar, wenn der failed beim boot
<deem> tut er ja nicht. er braucht einfach nur ne sekunde länger
<Frickelpit> guck mal, ob der enabled ist mit systemctl is-enabled sshd.service
<verdooft> Man kann auch in den service-Dateien rumpfuschen und festlegen, was nach wem startet, musste ich aber nur einmal bisher. After=network.target
<Frickelpit> ansonsten müsstest du den anpassen
<deem> der ist aktiviert. er versucht ja auch zu starten, geht halt nur kaputt, weil er kein netzwerk hat
<Frickelpit> dann anpassen, siehe verdooft 
<Frickelpit> systemctl cat sshd.service zeigt dir die jetzige Config an
<verdooft> Da stehts bei mir schon drin, unangepasst.
<verdooft> Vielleicht zählt der VPN Kram nicht zu diesem Networktarget.
<deem> verdooft: vpn war nurn typo von mir :')
<verdooft> Ok. :-)
<verdooft> Im Web lese ich eben was von: ExecStartPre=/bin/sleep 30, also dass man so eine Wartezeit reinbringen kann.
<deem> sshd hat ne abhängigkeit auf network.target, aber networking.service kommt danach erst und dann hat bei mir +149ms
<deem> das könnte das problem ja schon sein
<deem> aber ich hab jetzt keine lust alle services anzupassen, die eine abhängigkeit aufs netzwerk haben
<verdooft> Verständlich, in meinem Fall war es ein bekannter Bug von Postfix.
<deem> der sshd startet übrigens nicht neu, wie im service file angegeben. ich muss mich via kvm auf dem host einloggen und den sshd manuell starten. ziemlich lästig, wenn man mehrere host neustarten will
<deem> das ist übrigens der relevante teil aus dem log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26437427/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<deem> oh. der sshd geht auch mit nem code 255 kaputt. damit startet der dann ja eh nicht neu :/
<deem> die services network.target und networking.service sind jetzt nicht sonderlich gesprächig. laut den logs in journalctl für die beiden services ist alles in ordnung. einen service für dhclient scheint es aber auch nicht zu geben...
<deem> uh. das is interessant. in der standard konfiguration von /etc/network/interfaces stand "allow-hotplug eth0", welches ich durch "auto eth0" ersetzt habe. TADA. es tut wieder einwandfrei
<ppq> eth0? wasn das für ein uralt-ubuntu :)
<deem> ppq: 16.04
<ppq> 16.04 hat doch schon die neuen namen, eigentlich
<deem> ja, aber die kann man ja ändern
<ppq> achso
<deem> das ist ein image vom hoster. die fummeln da anscheinend ganz schön viel am image rum
<ppq> urgs, ok
<deem> naja, aber immerhin weiß ich jetzt, dass wenn das interface mit allow-hotplug gestartet wird, systemd nicht wartet, sondern die abhängigen dienste einfach startet
<verdooft> So einen fummelnden Hoster habe ich auch, würd Ubuntu viel lieber selbst vom iso installieren.
<stevieh> wie hiess denn das eth0 sonst bei 16.04?
<deem> stevieh: ich mein irgendwas mit enpXeX oder so ähnlich
<deem> auf meinem 17.10 hier lokal heißt eth0 eno1
<stevieh> kommt das nicht auf die treiber und ihre udev rules an?
<stevieh> eno1? igitt...
<stevieh> mein geupgradetes 17.10 heisst immer noch eth0. "und das ist gut so" [tm]
<deem> stevieh: wie gesagt, das kann man auch ändern
<stevieh> yep
<christoph> hi ist es möglich sich alle vom nutzer installierten packet anzeigen zu lassen ?
<DaVu> Ist der user, der die Pakete installiert bei dir nicht root?
<DaVu> ansonsten kannst du es mit: dpkg -l 
<DaVu> versuchen
<verdooft> Hallo christoph, das dürfte schwierig sein, weil ja schon Pakete direkt nach der Installation installiert sind, oder sollen die miterfasst werden?
<verdooft> Alle installierten Pakete?
<ircfan> ich hätte da eine idee -
<ircfan> schreibt dpkg nicht ins log wenn er was installiert? die logs haben zeitstempel
<DaVu> also, wenn er nicht an der sudoers rumgespielt hat, ist der User, der die Pakete installiert hat "root". Das siehst du auch anhand der ID, die "sudo id" hervorbringt. 
<christoph> also ich wollte es dazu nutzen alle aktuell auf dem rechner installierten programme neu installieren zu lassen
<DaVu> ^^ dpkg -l
<DaVu> achso....moment mal
<DaVu> alle installierten programme erneut installieren zu lassen?
<DaVu> warum das denn? Was ist denn das Problem mit den installierten Programmen?
<sdx23> christoph: mit "vom User installiert" meinst du wohl "manuell" -> apt-mark showmanual
<DaVu> a -> b Problem?`
<christoph> neuer rechner
<ircfan> cool, gleich was dazu gelernt
<verdooft> Da müsste man differenzieren, weil manche Pakete automatisch als Abhängigkeit installiert werden, würde man nur die reinen Paketnamen der aktuell installierten Pakete erfassen, würden alle als manuell installiert werden.
<verdooft> Ah, genau.
<christoph> wollte es mir ersparen manuell eine liste zu erstellen
<DaVu> christoph: verstehe ich es also richtig...du hast einen neuen und einen alten Rechner und möchtest wissen, welche Programme auf dem alten Rechner installiert sind um die gleichen Programme auf dem neuen Rechner zu haben?
<christoph> jap
<DaVu> ok, dann ist das, was sdx23 schreibt, das was du suchst
<ircfan> wäre zu schön gewesen. bei "showmanual" listet er auch die pakete vom installer
<verdooft> Macht ja nix, da erkennt apt dann, dass die bereits installiert sind.
<verdooft> Und installiert nur die fehlenden.
<DaVu> kann man auch nen nettes kleines Script draus bastel: apt-mark showmanual > install.txt
<verdooft> Wobei ich die Vorgehensweise nur nehmen würde, wenn die Ubuntuversion identisch ist, ist auf dem alten 16.04 und kommt auf den neuen 17.10, könnten Pakete anders heißen.
<christoph> und kann man da auch noch die rausfiltern die nicht als abhängigkeit installiert wurden
<DaVu> und dann mit einem anderem Script, die Datei Zeile für Zeile auslesen und dann per Zeile: sudo apt-install <zeile> 
<DaVu> machen
<verdooft> Bei Kubuntu habe ichs anders gemacht, Rechner 1 war fertig installiert mit vielen hinzugefügten Paketen, Rechner 2 war frisch installiert ohne Anpassungen, in Muon hab ich von beiden Rechnern die installierten Pakete exportiert und dann nen diff erstellt.
<verdooft> Wobei man auf paar Eigenheiten achten sollte, wenn der neue Rechner keine Nvidiagrafik hat z.B., lässt man die Pakete weg.
<DaVu> viele Wege und Rom und so ;)
<sdx23> christoph: "manuell installiert" heißt eben gerade, dass sie nicht als Abhängigkeit installiert wurden.
<christoph> okay danke ich probier mal ein bisschen rum
<christoph> danke
<stevieh> hmm... da gibts doch sicher schon fertige python o.ä. scripte, mit denen ich testen kann, ob meinen ssmtp Einstellungen richtig sind, d.h. das was thunderbird bei einem "check Mailserver" macht
<NTQ> Moin. Kennt ihr ein Tool, mit dem ich von Hand mein eigenes Farbprofil für meinen externen Monitor erstellen kann?
<NTQ> okay, ich hab das Farbprofil gefunden, aber ich kriege es nicht rein. Ich habe es in Ubuntu installiert, aber müsste es jetzt ja in dem Farbe-Dialog in der Systemsteuerung auswählen können.
<NTQ> Okay, wenn ich die automatischen Profile des Bildschirms lösche, kann ich dann doch ein neues hinzufügen. Komischerweise ändert das gar nichts, wenn ich es dann aktiviere. :-/
<dars_> hi
<dars_> zu beginn der installation von ubuntu gibt es die möglichkeit, anzuklicken, dass sog. third-party software mitinstalliert wird. was genau ist da enthalten? braucht man das?
<DeannaT2> dars_: das sind ppas und so zeug, vielleicht auch treiber, ka
<DeannaT2> das kannst du nachher immer noch installieren wenn du was brauchst
<DeannaT2> dars_: aber du kannst es auch mitinstallieren, dann hast du wahrscheinlich ruhe vor fehlenden codecs und nicht-open-source-software
<dars_> es wird aber kein "blödsinn" mitinstalliert, oder?
<DeannaT2> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2234201
<le_bot> Title: Install this third-party software -- what exactly will be installed? (at ubuntuforums.org)
<DeannaT2> hier vielleicht hilft das weiter
<dars_> ok, danke
<DeannaT2> dars, kommt drauf an wie hardcore du gnu/linux siehst :-)
<dars_> gar nicht hardcore, ich bin anfänger
<DeannaT2> dars, das sind meistens nicht-open-source-dinge, können also von ubuntu sozusagen nicht direkt mit ausgeliefert werden
<dars_> ah ok
<dars_> danke dir
<dars_> hm, laut dem link wird auch adobe flash mitinstalliert
<DeannaT2> ja
<dars_> als ich noch windows hatte, hab ich das aus sicherheitsgründen deinstalliert
<dars_> macht das unter linux denn keine probleme?
<DeannaT2> dars_: hihi, das ganze flash zeug ist ein problem...
<belanthor> doch, aber nicht so große und nicht so viele, kann man nicht vergleichen, ein nicht upgedatetes flash unter linux is immer noch sicherer als ein aktuelles flash unter windows
<DeannaT2> belanthor: danke, das hast du schön gesagt
<dars_> ok, verstehe
<dars_> na ja, gut, dann installier ich das halt mal mit
<DeannaT2> dars_: du kannst alternativ auch drauf verzichten, schauen was alles nicht geht und es nachher installieren, falls du als anfänger gleich mal mit nachinstallieren anfangen magst, das ist eine gute übung und kaputt machen kannst du nicht wirklich was, im zweifelsfall einfach hier fragen
<dars_> na ja, mir war nur wichtig, dass ich nichts schädliches mitinstalliere
<DeannaT2> dars_: aber ja, installier mit. du lernst bei linux als erstes dass du viel selber machen kannst und entscheiden musst :-)
<belanthor> normalerweise war das zeug direkt mit drin, aber wegen rechtlicher problem in den usa wurde das quasi separiert
<dars_> super
<belanthor> für firmen, die ja dann diese drittanbieter-software nicht frei nutzen dürfen und so
<dars_> danke für eure tipps
<DeannaT2> belanthor: ah, das wusste ich nicht, ich dachte wegen stallman gnu-lizenzen usw.
<belanthor> auch
<belanthor> j kann sein, dass es deswegen separiert wurde, aber probleme gab es wegen beiden sachen
<DeannaT2> mhm, macht ja auch sinn
<ryhor> hello
<verdooft> Hallo ryhor.
<stevieh> hmm... wie kann ich bei so nem konstrukt auch noch stderr in ne variable schreiben? ssmtp -C/run/ssmtp.conf.$$ -oi root << EOF
<stevieh> na, mach ichs halt anders
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-23
<Lembert1> Hallo, seit meinem Update auf Ubuntu 17.10 habe ich ein paar Fehler bei apt mit denen ich nicht klar komme https://pastebin.com/b8kS3uAT Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<le_bot> Title: Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut. - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ppq> Lembert1, da hat dir wohl ein ppa reingegrätscht. versuch mal das zu entfernen mit ppa-purge
<Lembert1> welches ppa?
<ppq> webupd8
<Lembert1> ok hab ich gemacht, ändern nix
<ircfan> Lembert1: hast du nach dem entfernen des ppa auch das paket deinstalliert?
<ircfan> oder entfernt vielmehr
<Lembert1> libaudgui4 und libaudqt1 ?
<ircfan> Lembert1: das webupd8
<Lembert1> ircfan, ich hab kein paket mit dem namen
<ircfan> mein fehler, ja
<Lembert1> ircfan, mit libaud... kommt wieder die Meldung mit --fixbroken https://pastebin.com/aWzd4fYX
<le_bot> Title: sudo apt-get purge libaudgui4 Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig Abhängigk - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ircfan> mir zu heikel und ziehe mich zurück
<Lembert1> ok
<stevieh> Versuch, »/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libaudcore.so.5.0.0« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket libaudcore5:amd64 3.9-2 ist
<stevieh> das dürfte ja eher das problem sein. Also musst du rausbekommen, wo das paket dazu gehört und das wegmachen?
<Lembert1> stevieh, du meinst diese Datei downloaden und damit überschreiben?
<Lembert1> hab ich gemacht, und nun?
<stevieh> wus?
<stevieh> nein, das paket deinstallieren aber klar, vorher schauen, was damit gebrochen wird
<sdx23> audacious-plugins entfernen. Mit ppa-purge wäre das nicht passiert.
<sdx23> !ppa-purge
<le_bot> Um Pakete aus Fremdquellen zu entfernen benötigt man ppa-purge. Mehr Informationen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<Lubecker> Hi
<Lubecker> I am searching for help installatin a printer.
<stevieh> hier ist deitsch
<Lubecker> gestern habe ich schon den Epson-Linux-Treiber heruntergeladen.
<Lubecker> Aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich den in dem Programmdialog "Printers" aufrufen kann.
<Lubecker> Das Paket habe ich schon entpackt.
<Lubecker> Für mich wäre auch gut zu wissen, wie ich den Treiber sitzungsübergreifend nutzen kann.
<stevieh> da musste schon ein wenig mehr infos dazu sagen, was du wo wie gemacht hast
<Lubecker> Das Ubuntusystem benutze ich parallel zu einem fest installierten Windowssystem.
<k1l> hast du bei dem printer dialog mal auf "add new" geklickt?
<Lubecker> In dem Auswahlmenü zwischen "select printer from database" oder "provide ppd file" oder "Search for a printer driver to download" weiß ich nicht, welches ich wählen soll.
<Lubecker> Das dritte fällt ja schon weg, weil der Treiber ja schon installiert ist, aber ein ppd file habe ich nach dem Entpacken nicht finden können.
<k1l> hast du mal database geklickt und dann deinen drucker da ausgewählt?
<Lubecker> @k1l ja hab ich
<Lubecker> ja auch, aber bei dem vorgegebenen ist das Modell nicht dabei
<sdx23> Lubecker: welches Modell
<Lubecker> XP 332
<k1l> hast du die linux treiber von epson runtergeladen? oder die windows treiber?
<stevieh1> wie kann ich denn im networkmanager den primary DNS des DHCP Server überschreiben?
<deem> stevieh1: "nur adressen" auswählen und dann den dns server eintragen
<deem> stevieh1: unter gnome musst du bei dns sogar nut "automatisch" ausmachen
<stevieh1> ah, danke
<sdx23> https://packages.ubuntu.com/printer-driver-escpr dieses Paket enthält die korrekten Treiber, siehe auch http://www.openprinting.org/driver/epson-escpr
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- printer-driver-escpr (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<Lubecker> @k1l meine Verbindung war einmal weg
<Lubecker> @stevieh meine Verbindung war einmal weg
<stevieh> meine eh
<k1l> Lubecker: <sdx23> https://packages.ubuntu.com/printer-driver-escpr dieses Paket enthält die korrekten Treiber, siehe auch http://www.openprinting.org/driver/epson-escpr
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- printer-driver-escpr (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> Lubecker: und welches ubuntu hast du da genau?
<Lubecker> 14.04 LTS
<Lubecker> außerdem einen 64-Bit-Prozessor
<Lubecker> @k1l dem ersten Link bin ich jetzt gefolgt und ich habe "trusty" (https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/printer-driver-escpr) gewählt, aber auf der Seite https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/printer-driver-escpr, weiß ich nicht mehr weiter, außerdem habe ich gestern schon den Treiber von der Epsonhomepage heruntergeladen und entpackt.
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package printer-driver-escpr in trusty (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> Lubecker: du kannst das paket per apt direkt installieren
<Lubecker> wenn ich das tue, muss ich dann zusätzlich noch das "Printers"-Programm verwenden oder nicht?
<k1l> ja
<Lubecker> ist der Treiber danch in der Datenbankliste?
<k1l> ja, der sollte da dann auftauchen
<Lubecker> oder muss ich die Option ppd file wählen?
<k1l> installiere das paket printer-driver-escpr
<sdx23> Lubecker: das Paket installieren (sudo apt-get install printer-driver-escpr), dann den Printers-Dialog verwenden und das Modell aus der Liste auswählen, fertig.
<stevieh1> hmm... kann ich die Konten bei TB umsortieren? 
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh1: spätestens im konfigfile, denke ich schon
<stevieh1> gibt n addon, aber ne, ich lösch die und leg sie neu an
<Lubecker> @sdx23 dabei bekomme ich die Terminalmeldung "unable to locate package printer-driver-escpr"
<Lubecker> @stevieh1 in dem ppd-Ordner befindet sich kein ppd file für das Modell XP 332, das ich benutze
<stevieh1> ich weiss von nix
<Lubecker> in dem ppd-Ordner befindet sich kein ppd file für das Modell XP 332, das ich benutze
<sdx23> Lubecker: das Paket ist in "universe", musst du in dem "Software Quellen" (oder ähnlich) Dialog aktivieren. Dann erst "apt-get update".
<saga> hi, leute. ist es möglich, die auflistung der "häufig" benutzten programme/anwendungen zu leeren bzw. auf 0 zu setzen?
<ircfan> deckt das packages.ubuntu.com alle repositories ab oder fehlt restricted etc.?
<deem> ircfan: du kannst die "section" auswählen. da gibt es auch restricted
<ircfan> oops. danke
<Mundus1> Hi, ich habe Probleme mit einer Ausgabe im pcie
<Mundus1> Bei meiner Recherche bin ich darauf gestoßen, dass dies mit meiner NVidia-Karte zusammenhängt... Leider habe ich keine Problemlösung gefunden
<Mundus1> Hier mal die syslog Meldung
<Mundus1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26444614/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Mundus1: welchen Treiber benutzt du?
<Mundus1> Hmm, ich habe die Standard Ubuntu Installation. Wie finde ich den Treiber am schnellsten?
<dadrc> `lshw -c video`
<dadrc> da sollte unter configuration ein eintrag mit "driver:" sein
<Mundus1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26444678/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Mundus1> noveau und i915
<Mundus1> Bei glxinfo kommt was anderes aus :-) Ist aber auch was anderes
<dadrc> Mundus1: okay, das ist der Opensource-Treiber
<dadrc> Gibt einige Leute, die sagen, dass das Problem mit dem nvidia-Treiber nicht auftaugt
<dadrc> Mach mal das Treibertool auf und guck, ob er die dir direkt anbietet
<DaVu> darf ich fragen welche NVidia Karte das ist?
<Mundus1> Das müsste die Karte sein
<Mundus1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26444732/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> Sagt aber leider immer noch nicht aus, welche Karte das genau ist. 
<DaVu> ist das ein Laptop?
<DaVu> ein: lspci könnte da vielleicht mehr aufschluß geben
<Mundus1> Ja, ein Laptop
<DaVu> oder, wenn es ein Laptop ist, die Bezeichnung des Laptops
<DaVu> über "Zusätzliche Treiber" in den einstellungen solltest du aber auf jeden Fall einen der proprietären Treiber finden, die vielleicht besser zu deiner NVidia Karte passen als der Nouveau
<dadrc> Klar, da steht doch die ID
<Mundus1> lspci ergibt NVIDIA 134f
<dadrc> 10de:134f ist eine Geforce 920MX
<DaVu> ok, ^^ das muss man aber auch wissen :D oder wissen, wie man wo danach suchen muss
<DaVu> Danke dadrc
<DaVu> ;)
<Mundus1> Geht mir auch so ;-)
<Mundus1> Ich habe die Treiber ausgewählt und probiere jetzt mal einen Neustart
<DaVu> dadrc: wo hast du das nachgesehen?
<dadrc> Google ;)
<dadrc> Erster Treffer ist bei mir https://pci-ids.ucw.cz/read/PC/10de/134f
<le_bot> Title: PCI Devices (at pci-ids.ucw.cz)
<DaVu> jepp, da bin ich auch gerade. 
<DaVu> Dachte nur, dass du vielleicht eine spezielle Seite hast wo du sowas recherchierst
<dadrc> Nö, zuviel Aufwand, das Format ist so eindeutig, dass unter den ersten 3 Treffern eigentlich immer das richtige ist
<DaVu> Ja, wenn unter den ersten Treffen vor allen Dingen auch immer das gleiche angezeigt wird, sollte man dem auch vielleicht einfach Glauben schenken :D
<hawa7> hey, wie kommt es, dass die eclipse ide in 16.04 immer noch auf version 3.8 steht? das ist mittlerweile 6! jahre alt
<hawa7> es ist kein problem das paket manuell zu installieren. mich würde nur der grund interessieren, da eclipse ja durchaus oft verwendet wird
<hawa7> sogar in bionic wird immer noch auf die uralt version gesetzt
<ircfan> hawa7: ist im universe repo, kann das sein?
<hawa7> jo
<ircfan> ich vermute der ursprüngliche maintainer hat das interesse verloren oder keine zeit mehr sich zu kümmern
<hawa7> sorry, aber das ist bla bla
<ircfan> hawa7: wenn du mehr als bla bla willst nimmst du das selbst in die hand
<Frickelpit> hawa7: was ausser bla bla erwartest du in einem deutschen Channel, wo kein Entwickler sitzt?
<Mundus1> Hi, nachdem ich lange zeit nichts gesehen habe, läuft es jetzt wieder.... Aber das Problem bleibt gleich....
<hawa7> ircfan: …
<hawa7> Frickelpit: hatte bisher nur gutes über #ubuntu-de gehört
<ircfan> hawa7: dir ist schon klar das niemand hier einen cent verdient?
<hawa7> hawa7: klar. aber dennoch gibt es ein struktur dahinter. auch hinter universe und motu betreuten paketen
<Frickelpit> hawa7: das ist ja auch richtig aber hier sitzen halt keine ubuntu devs rum, deswegen können wir da auch nur mutmaßen und spekulieren bei solchen Fragen
<ppq> eclipse in ubuntu universe kommt direkt aus debian, und da ists halt 3.8
<ircfan> naja, ich hab heute mal keine lust zum streiten. viel spass noch mit eclipse
<hawa7> ircfan: sei einfach ruhig, wenn du keine ahnung hast
<ircfan> hawa7: und du übe dich in freundlichkeit
<hawa7> Frickelpit: ok, macht sinn
<Mundus1> Habe immer noch Probleme mit dem Fehler
<Mundus1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26445227/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<hawa7> ppq: ok, es werden doch viele pakete aktueller gehalten als in debian. scheinbar besteht kein interesse an eclipse. das uu wiki liest sich genau so, als wenn es schon jahre lang stagniert in der version
<ppq> das wird wohl so sein, ja
<hawa7> na gut, danke für die zeit
<dadrc> Mundus1, es gibt ein paar Berichte da … andere sagen, spezielle Bootparameter helfen
<dadrc> Weißt du, wie du die ändest?
<hawa7> "From what I understood there were changes to it that made it harder to package, and it's java.  But I never digged deeper into it, and when I asked only frustration came back from the people that tried to work on it."
<hawa7> aus #ubuntu-motu damit kann man zumindest ein wenig anfangen ^^
<Mundus1> Die Bootparameter, wie z.B.: pci=momsi in der grub haben mich Stunden gekostet.... Gibt es weitere Parameter die ich einstellen kann?
<hawa7> eclipse in archlinux ist auf 4.7, es scheint also möglich es zu paketieren. aber gut
<Herbert-51> nabend alle
<Herbert-51> habe in der virtualbox win10 laufen. nun habe ich eine 2te festplatte angelegt. diese ist in windows aber nicht zu finden. hat einer ne ahnung warum?
<Frickelpit> Hast du die Festplatte auch der VM zugewiesen?
<Herbert-51> also im gerätemanager von windows ist sie da aber nicht im explorer
<Frickelpit> dann ruf mal die Datenträgerverwaltung auf und lass die Platte erstmal formatieren
<Herbert-51> muss die noch erst irgendwie formatiert werden und einen buchstaben bekommen
<Herbert-51> ok
<NTQ> Wie kann ich Gnome dazu bringen meine Bildschirmanordnung beizubehalten, wenn ich diese zwischendurch mal wieder abstecke oder einfach nur Gnome neustarte? Es geht natürlich mit xrandr, aber funktioniert das nicht normalerweise auch so?
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-24
<Bremsspur911> hallo, ich habe ein problemchen mit meinem ubuntu 16.04 wenn noch jemand wach wäre und mir vielleicht etwas helfen könnte? ich schildere am besten einfach was bei mir vorgefallen ist.
<Bremsspur911> Nachdem ich die heutigen updates aufgespielt hatte startete ich der terminal wollte es verschieben und dabei ist mein system eingefroren. die tastatur war hat auch nicht reagiert, das einzige was ich tun konnte war reset zu drück.
<Bremsspur911> sobald ich nun hochfahre sehe ich schon das nicht alle monitore anspringen nur der primäre, und ich sehe dass die auflösung sich geändert hat.
<Bremsspur911> wenn ich mich mit meinem passwort anmelde startet das system kurz es erscheint eine fehlermeldung und meldet mich wieder ab
<Bremsspur911> was ich versucht habe: tty1 -> eingelogt und das update nochmals aufgespielt und alle unbrauchbaren dateien (mit autoremove) entfernt. leider alles ohne erfolg 
<ircfan> Bremsspur911: hört sich zunächst etwas diffus an. hast du schon dein /var/log gesichtet?
<ircfan> das "autoremove" ist übrigens für nicht mehr benötigte pakete nicht für files
<Bremsspur911> hi ircfan, kenne mich damit kaum aus. ich habe ein wenig gegoogelt und wenn ich "journalctl" eingebe, bekomme ich da jede menge fehler wie unter anderem diesen hier "failed to start load kernel module"
<ircfan> Bremsspur911: kannst du deinen alten kernel booten?
<Bremsspur911> bei "journalctl | grep modules" hab ich ein haufen fehler ganz besonders systemd-modules-load
<ircfan> ah, das sieht nicht gut aus 
<Bremsspur911> ja fährt hoch, aber sobald ich mich anmelde werde ich gleich ausgelogt
<Bremsspur911> kann ich das reparieren?
<ircfan> gute frage
<Bremsspur911> was würde helfen mein problem besser analysieren zu können? die log file?
<ircfan> log files sind oft hilfreich, ja
<Bremsspur911> nur die aktuellste nehme ich an
<ircfan> brb
<Bremsspur911> und die ausgabe der "journalctl" ?
<Bremsspur911> schreibe später wieder werd jetzt erstmal schlafen gehen
<NTQ> Ich möchte die Befehle /usr/sbin/tlp und /usr/bin/tlp-stat ohne sudo als root ausführen können. Dazu habe ich entsprechende Zeilen in /etc/sudoers mit visudo ergänzt: nicolas ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/tlp 
<NTQ> Das gleiche dann für tlp-stat. Es funktioniert aber leider nicht. Hab ich doch etwas falsch gemacht? Oder funktioniert das erst nach einem Neustart? Ein neues Terminal reicht jedenfalls nicht.
<NTQ> achso, moment. Ich muss trotzdem sudo davor schreiben, aber muss dann kein Passwort eingeben. Eieiei. So einfach. Ich dachte das  geht dann gleich auch ohne sudo. ;-)
<Bremsspur911> Hallo, jemand da der etwas zeit hätte um mir bei meinem problem zu helfen?
<k1l> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<Bremsspur911> okay, ich hatte zwar schon mein problem geschildert aber das war schon länger her. wollte es nicht nochmal posten 
<Bremsspur911> <Bremsspur911> Nachdem ich die heutigen updates aufgespielt hatte startete ich der terminal wollte es verschieben und dabei ist mein system eingefroren. die tastatur war hat auch nicht reagiert, das einzige was ich tun konnte war reset zu drück.
<Bremsspur911> <Bremsspur911> sobald ich nun hochfahre sehe ich schon das nicht alle monitore anspringen nur der primäre, und ich sehe dass die auflösung sich geändert hat.
<Bremsspur911> <Bremsspur911> wenn ich mich mit meinem passwort anmelde startet das system kurz es erscheint eine fehlermeldung und meldet mich wieder ab
<k1l> wenn du im grub den älteren kernel bootest, geht es dann wieder normal?
<Bremsspur911> bei einem der äternen kernel springen alle monitore an aber beim anmelden werde ich gleich wieder abgemeldet
<Bremsspur911> wenn ich "journalctl" eingebe, bekomme ich da jede menge fehler wie unter anderem diesen hier "failed to start load kernel module"
<Bremsspur911> <Bremsspur911> bei "journalctl | grep modules" hab ich ein haufen fehler ganz besonders systemd-modules-load
<k1l> welches ubuntu ist das genau?
<Bremsspur911> 16.04
<k1l> geht beim alten kernel der gast account?
<Bremsspur911> oh das hab ich natürlich noch nicht versucht :-D
<Bremsspur911> mom ich teste
<k1l> weil das mit dem nicht anmelden können, kann schon an kaputten rechten in deinem home folder liegen
<Bremsspur911> ja gastzugang gehtbeim älteren kernel
<k1l> dann überlagern sich da wohl mehrere probleme. das mit dem einloggen liegt dann an kaputten rechten in deinem home
<Bremsspur911> kann ich dagegen was tun?
<k1l> geh mal auf die konsole "strg+alt+f1" und schau dir mit "ls -al" an, was da alles root:root als besitzer hat.
<Bremsspur911> als gast beim älteren kernel?
<k1l> nicht als gast. als gast kannst du keine rechte ändern, weil du kein sudo nutzen kannst. boote den älteren kernel, dann beim login screen auf die konsole wechseln.
<Bremsspur911> z.b. .profile .Xauthority
<k1l> da sollte eigentlich gar nix root:root gehören. das kommt davon, wenn man mit sudo programme startet für den desktop. mach mal "sudo chown user:user .Xauthority" ersetze dabei user mit deinem echten benutzernamen
<Bremsspur911> bei user:user mein benutzername:benutzername oder ganue user:user lassen?
<k1l> "ersetze dabei user mit deinem echten benutzernamen"
<k1l> das was bei ls -al sonst bei den anderen daten stand
<Bremsspur911> soll ich das auch für .profile ändern?
<k1l> ja
<Bremsspur911> es kann sein das weiter oben weitere root:root ordner sind, wie kann ich da nach oben scrollen
<k1l> shift+bildauf
<Bremsspur911> okay hab weitere entdeckt, root:root "..", ".debus", "gvfs" und "home"
<Bremsspur911> alles abändern?
<k1l> versuch erst mal dich jetzt am login screen wieder einzuloggen "ctrl+alt+f7"
<Bremsspur911> ja nice, ich bin drin
<Bremsspur911> wurde mit einer fehlermeldung begrüßt
<Bremsspur911> Es wurde einProblem mit einer Systemanwendung festgestellt
<k1l> ja du hast da ja einige problemstarts gehabt
<k1l> versuch mal dich beim aktuellen kernel einzuloggen. das einlog problem haben wir ja jetzt erst mal behoben.
<k1l> kann nur sein, dass beim neusten kernel der treiber muckt oder es da mit dem kernel probleme gibt.
<Bremsspur911> ok, mom reboote
<Bremsspur911> hängt gerade beim Ubuntu logo fest :-(
<Bremsspur911> okay jetzt startet er neu
<Bremsspur911> also da startet es gleich mal mit einem monitor und einer geringen auflösung
<Bremsspur911> keine chance das gleiche problem wie am anfange beschrieben
<Bremsspur911> werde nach dem anmelden raus geschmissen
<k1l> dann boote noch mal den alten kernel
<Bremsspur911> falls es eine rolle spielt 4.4.0-112 läuft nicht 4.4.0-109 ist der ältere der geht und die noch ältere geht auch nicht 
<Bremsspur911> okay system ist gestartet
<k1l> mach mal ein terminal auf und lass "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" laufen. das installiert erst mal alle ausstehenden updates
<k1l> es gab die letzten tage einige updates und es wurden auch sachen wieder zurückgezogen, wie der intel-microcode z.b.
<k1l> danach muss man in die logs von apt und von dmesg in /var/log gucken was da beim install und bei den boot problemen aufgetreten ist. ich muss jetzt leider weg
<Bremsspur911> okay das system hat nichts zu installieren gehabt
<garth> hi, leute. ist es möglich, die auflistung der "häufig" benutzten programme/anwendungen zu leeren bzw. auf 0 zu setzen?
<Bremsspur911> k1l, hättest du zeit mir bei meinem problem weiter zu helfen?
<k1l> Bremsspur911: bin auf dem sprung. aber wenn du fragst können auch andere helfen
<Bremsspur911> k1l, ja gerne. dachte nur weil du die vorgeschichte kennst ich den chat nicht wieder fluten möchte 
<k1l> irc ist kein forum. was länger als 30 min her ist, ist quasi vergessen
<Bremsspur911> k1l, hab verstanden 
<jokrebel> ja - Geschichten von vor x- Stunden/Tagen sollte man durchaus mochmal ganz von Vorne erzählen im IRC ;-)
<Bremsspur911> jokrebel, ok werd ich dann in kürze machen. der haushalt hindert mich etwas daran
<bumblebee> hi, leute. ist es möglich, die auflistung der "häufig" benutzten anwendungen/programme zu löschen bzw. auf 0 zu setzen?
<sdx23> bumblebee: Für Unity: In den Systemeinstellungen, Sicherheit/Privatsphäre, Dateien und Anwendungen
<bumblebee> sdx23: ich verwendete ubuntu 17.10
<bumblebee> verwende*
<Herbert-51> mabend alle
<Herbert-51> woran kann das liegen? ich habe windows10 in der virtualbox laufen aber das läuft grausam langsam
<Herbert-51> Intel® Pentium(R) CPU G4500 @ 3.50GHz × 2  Grafik intel® HD Graphics 530 (Skylake GT2) speicher 7,7 GiB  unter Ubuntu 16,04
<Herbert-51> ist mein rechner zu langsam?
<ainsSeppel> Hi, ich habe ein Problem: und zwar habe ich eine recht alte Glotze hier rumfliegen, die nur 4:3 Bildformate ohne Beschnitt nimmt und die dann auf 16:9 zerrt. Sieht kacke aus, kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, das Bild quasi vorher zu stauchen damit dass dann auf der Glotze wieder normal ist? Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand eine Richtung aufzeigen.
<ainsSeppel> DisplayPort am rechner auf HDMI an der Glotze (der Rechner ist auch nicht der neuste)
<ainsSeppel> der Bildschirm hat als maximale auflösung 1280*1024
<ainsSeppel> bzw als native
<vlt> ainsSeppel: Bei mplayer und vlc geht das beispielsweise für Videos.
<ainsSeppel> vlt: ja danke, das kenn ich. Ist aber mega nervig da jedes mal rumzutunen. Außerdem hilft mir das bei fotos und anderen Anwendungen auch nicht.
<garth> hi.
<garth> ist es möglich, ubuntu 17.10 so einzustellen, dass bei abbruch der VPN-verbindung auch die normale internetverbindung abgebrochen wird?
<Bremsspur911> garth, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter https://askubuntu.com/questions/973363/ubuntu-17-10-vpn/978991
<le_bot> Title: openvpn - Ubuntu 17.10 VPN - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<garth> ne, sorry, mein englisch ist dafür nicht gut genug
<Bremsspur911> versuchs doch mal mit einem übersetzer
<garth> ich will nichts falsch machen, ich will eine klare antwort ohne experimente
<k1l> garth: es geht wohl:https://askubuntu.com/questions/771950/block-internet-if-vpn-connection-drops/946455#946455  ist aber kein "klick hier und alles ist super"
<le_bot> Title: networking - Block internet if vpn connection drops - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<garth> wenn es von ubuntu nicht als funktion vorgesehen ist, lasse ich lieber die finger davon
<garth> könnt ihr mir denn alternativ einen torrent client (außer vuze) nennen, den man so einstellen kann, dass er down- und upload ausschließlich über eine VPN-verbindung zulässt?
<Fussel> vpn und torent ergibt für mich keinen sinn
<garth> wieso nicht?
<Bremsspur911> System ubuntu 16.04:
<Bremsspur911> Nach gestrigen aufgespielen updates startete ich das terminal und wollte es verschieben, dabei ist mein system eingefroren. die tastatur hat nicht reagiert, das einzige was ich tun konnte war reset zu drück.
<Bremsspur911> sobald ich nun hochfahre sehe ich schon dass nicht alle monitore anspringen nur der primäre, mit nierdriger auflösung.
<Bremsspur911> beim anmelden startet das system kurz, es erscheint eine fehlermeldung und meldet mich wieder ab.
<Bremsspur911> was funktioniert: einen älteren kernel starten (4.4.0-109-generic). komme nun auf die benutzerfläsche. danke an dieser stelle an "K1l"
<Fussel> garth, wo hast du es da in einem torrent her? öffentlich, und vpn ist privat
<garth> wo habe ich was in einem torrent her? ich verstehe die frage nicht
<vlt> garth: Du kannst eine virtuelle Maschine mit Torrent-Client laufen lassen, die ihr Netz vom Hostsystem ausschließlich über die VPN-Verbindung bekommt.
<Fussel> dann verstehe ich [22:25:19] <garth> könnt ihr mir denn alternativ einen torrent client (außer vuze) nennen, den man so einstellen kann, dass er down- und upload ausschließlich über eine VPN-verbindung zulässt?, nicht
<ainsSeppel> :D
<Bremsspur911> es geht ihm um einen kill-switch 
<garth> genau
<Bremsspur911> damit seine echte ip nicht geleakt wird
<garth> so ist es
<Fussel> axsö
<Bremsspur911> :-D
<Fussel> das funzt nicht :þ
<garth> natürlich funktioniert das. mit vuze sind das ein paar klicks und ein eintrag.
<Fussel> sagt vuze garth ;)
<garth> ich würde jetzt aber gerne mal einen "schmaleren" torrent client testen
<k1l> also basteln kann man da sicher was. aber das ist nicht meine übliche baustelle, so weiß ich nicht ob es da was fertiges gibt
<garth> ich nutzte vuze etliche jahre, fussel, es hat funktioniert
<Bremsspur911> verstehe nicht wieso kein killswitch gehen soll?
<Fussel> garth, ich nutze p2p seit jahrzehnten, und ich sage dir, sowie da was ladet, ist die ip bekannt, basta
<garth> behauptest du einfach mal so
<Fussel> nö
<garth> ich habe keine lust, mich darüber zu streiten.
<garth> du kannst ja gerne weiter ohne VPN downloaden - viel saß.
<garth> +p
<koegs> Einfach kein illegales Zeug per Torrent laden
<Fussel> koegs, +++
<koegs> Und zu Killswitch für VPN gibt es drölfzig Anleitungen per $suchmaschine, aber eben keine Lösung per Mausklick
<Fussel> giebt soooo viel scheeeenes notmainstreamzeugs...
<Fussel> für LAU!¡
<ainsSeppel> z.B. die ganzen kinofilem Oo
<ainsSeppel> not
<Fussel> das ist ja volle kanne mainstream
<ainsSeppel> achso sorry
<Bremsspur911> sagt mal kam meine fehlerbeschreiung an?
<Bremsspur911> also vollständig
<ainsSeppel> dein ABS ist kaputt wenn dein 911 beim bremsen spuren hinterlässt
<k1l> Bremsspur911: nein, nicht vollständig.
<Bremsspur911> XD
<k1l> der channel bot begrenzt die zeilen pro zeit intervall
<Bremsspur911> die bremsspur ist doch eine ganz andere gemeint
<ainsSeppel> achso
<ainsSeppel> dann ist wohl der schließmuskel kaputt :D
<Bremsspur911> ja, der ist allergisch auf die 911 
<Bremsspur911> System ubuntu 16.04: Nach gestrigen aufgespielen updates startete ich das terminal und wollte es verschieben, dabei ist mein system eingefroren. die tastatur hat nicht reagiert, das einzige was ich tun konnte war reset zu drück. sobald ich nun hochfahre sehe ich schon dass nicht alle monitore anspringen nur der primäre, mit nierdriger auflösung. beim anmelden startet das system kurz, es erscheint eine fehlermeldung und meldet mich wieder ab. w
<Bremsspur911> as funktioniert: einen älteren kernel starten (4.4.0-109-generic). komme nun auf die benutzerfläsche. danke an dieser stelle an "K1l"
<Fussel> irgendwas mit bremsspruren :>
<k1l> Bremsspur911: wie heute schon gesagt: in /var/log/ in dmesg und die apt logs gucken was da nicht stimmt
<ainsSeppel> http://www.blogcdn.com/cars.aol.co.uk/media/2013/05/gr-fastest-toilet016.jpg
<Bremsspur911> ist doch schön wenn man sich bei einem nicknamen so amüsieren 
<Bremsspur911> das bringt doch schwung in den chat rein 
<Bremsspur911> k1l, sorry ich kenn mich zwar ein wenig mit ubuntu aus. aber bei so sachen wie logfeils genau auslesen bin ich sehr grün hinter den ohren. gibts hierzu ein log editor oder manuel ins verzeichnis rein und durchstöbern nach fehlerquellen?
<k1l> Bremsspur911: "cat /var/log/apt/ | nc termbin.com 9999" im terminal eingeben, und die url hier zeigen, die er nach einer kurzen zeit ausspuckt
<k1l> cat /var/log/apt/term.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<Bremsspur911> ainsSeppel, das ist ja mal genial. gleichzeitig fahren und sein geschäft verrichten wollte ich schon immer mal haben. so spart man sich auch die bremsspur  
<k1l> sorry, da fehlte was im ersten befehl
<Bremsspur911> k1l, ich melde mich eben mit dem problem pc ein
<Bremsspur912> k1l, http://termbin.com/wysy
<k1l> mach bitte mal "lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Bremsspur912> k1l, http://termbin.com/n6mqq
<k1l> "dkms status | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Bremsspur912> Error! Could not locate dkms.conf file.
<Bremsspur912> File:  does not exist.
<k1l> "sudo apt install linux-generic"  will er da was installieren?
<Bremsspur912> nein 
<Bremsspur912> ist bereits die neuste version 
<k1l> "dpgk -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999"
<garth> ich hatte die frage heute nachmittag schon gestellt, aber leider ist mein ubuntu eingefroren, als jemand dabei war, mir die frage zu beantworten: ist es möglich, die auflistung der "häufig" verwendeten programme/anwendungen in ubuntu 17.10 zu löschen / auf 0 zu setzen?
<k1l> garth: welchen desktop nutzt du denn?
<Bremsspur912> k1l, befehl nicht gefunden 
<k1l> oh vertipper: dpkg am anfang
<Bremsspur912> k1l, http://termbin.com/cu5r
<k1l> ok, wir versuchen einfach mal den nvidia komplett zu entfernen und dann wieder zu installieren.
<Bremsspur912> k1l, alles was nötig ist ;-)
<k1l> "sudo apt purge nvidia*"   das durchlaufen lassen. wenn irgendwo fehler auftreten alles kopieren und auf paste.ubuntu.com hochladen und die url wieder hier zeigen
<garth> k1l: ich glaube, das ist gnome
<Bremsspur912> k1l, Paket »nvidia« ist nicht installiert, wird also auch nicht entfernt.
<k1l> Bremsspur912: der * ist wichtig
<Bremsspur912> ohhh hab ich übersehen sorry
<Bremsspur912> k1l, https://paste.ubuntu.com/26454628/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Bremsspur912> k1l, nun rebooten?
<k1l> ok, jetzt mal wieder installieren: "sudo apt install nvidia-384". am besten wieder per paste zeigen
<Bremsspur912> k1l, https://paste.ubuntu.com/26454646/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> jetzt mal rebooten. wenn es bootet mit dem neusten kernel, alles gut. wenn nicht, dann bitte noch mal herkommen mit dem pc mit dem alten kernel wieder
<Bremsspur912> alles klar bis gleich dann
<Bremsspur911> k1l, alle monitore springen an, das ist schon mal ein gutes zeichen :-)
<Bremsspur911> bin drin
<Bremsspur911> kernel 4.4.0-112-generic
<Bremsspur911> k1l, du bist der beste! hab vielen dank
<k1l> ok, also lag es irgendwie am nvidia treiber. ist halt leider ein blob, da gibts nur läuft oder ist kaputt aus anwendersicht :)
<Bremsspur911> sag mal
<Bremsspur911> wenn ich "ls -la" eingebe sollte da nicht alles username:username stehn? 
<k1l> in deinem home? ja das wäre gut. bis auf .gvfs, das kann unter umständen mal dem root gehören
<k1l> aber sonst ist das ein zeichen von wildem rum rooten des users.
<Bremsspur911> glaub ich gerne, wie gesagt bin noch sehr grün hinter den ohren :-)
<Bremsspur911> soll ich das abändern?
<k1l> ja, und auch nicht einfach alles mit sudo starten
<Bremsspur911> also ich bemühe mich wirklich sehr alles ohne sudo zu machen, möglich das da was schiefgelaufen ist 
<k1l> garth: hast du denn mal in den systemeinstellungen geguckt?
<k1l> garth: ansonsten mal org.gnome.desktop.privacy remember-app-usage auf false setzen
<garth> also in den systemeinstellungen hab ich schon nachgesehen und nichts gefunden
<garth> wie genau mach ich das mit dem auf false setzen? im terminal?
<k1l> dconf editor
<Bremsspur911> k1l, wo ist denn deine wallet adresse um dir einen auszugeben ;-)
<garth> danke, aber das lass ich lieber. ist mir zu riskant
<k1l> Bremsspur911: spende einfach an den deutschen verein oder ubuntuusers.de , die können das besser gebrauchen :)
<Bremsspur911> k1l, wollte dir einen ausgeben für deine mühe. aber wenn dir das lieber ist
<k1l> Bremsspur911: jo, das hab ich schon verstanden :) aber die projekte können es besser gebrauchen
<Bremsspur911> k1l, aber die nehmen keine crypros an :-(
<Bremsspur911> *cryptos
<Bremsspur911> k1l, ich werd da schon eine lösung finden :-)
<Bremsspur911> k1l, ich hab da noch eine frage. wie kann man einen .sh cript das root rechte haben muss automatische starten lassen ?
<k1l> sicher, dass es root rechte braucht?
<Bremsspur911> ja ist wichtig
<Bremsspur911> ist ein script für das umleiten meines gateway servers
<Bremsspur911> so muss ich das immer manuell machen nach einem neustart
<k1l> in die rc.local packen
<Bremsspur911> und das ist alles?
<k1l> !rc.local
<le_bot> Informationen zu rc.local finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rc.local
<Bremsspur911> ach ja ich erinnere mich, hat alles nicht funktioniert
<k1l> was hat genau nicht funktioniert?
<Bremsspur911> dass das script automatisch ausgeführt wird 
<Bremsspur911> so wie es auf der wiki stand
<Bremsspur911> das system ist xubuntu aber das sollte doch keine rolle spielen
<k1l> da kommen halt noch mehrere faktoren mit, z.b. ob das netzwerk überhaupt schon läuft wenn das ausgeführt wird.
<k1l> aber warum setzt du den richtigen gateway nicht einfach im networkmanager?
<Bremsspur911> also diese frage kann ich leider nicht beantworten da es mein Kenntnisstand übertrifft :-D
<Bremsspur911> das system wurde mir eingerichtet von einem bekannten
<k1l> und warum musst du dann den gateway ändern?!
<Bremsspur911> das ding läuft mit einem vpn und das routing muss geändert werden
<k1l> ja k.a. wie das dann genau bei dir aufgesetzt ist. bei so spezial fummellösungen fragst du am besten den fummeler.
<Bremsspur911> :-D wenn das so einfach wäre den zu erreichen 
<Bremsspur911> werd das wohl oder übel selbst lösen müssen
<garth> k1l: gibt es in ubuntu eine funktion, die dafür sorgt, dass die internetverbindung ganz abgebrochen wird, wenn die vpn-verbindung abbricht?
<k1l> garth: die frage hatten wir doch schon
<garth> ich kann mich nicht mehr an die antwort erinnern
<k1l> !logs
<le_bot> Die Logs der Ubuntu Support- und Loco-Kanäle findest du unter: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<k1l> garth: es gibt zig möglichkeiten, aber dir hat keine gefallen
<Bremsspur911> garth, es gibt doch genug anleitungen dazu
<garth> was ist die einfachste möglichkeit?
<k1l> sieh dir mal den link an, den ich dir vorhin gegeben hab
<garth> mach ich gerade
<garth> ist aber wieder auf englisch :(
<Bremsspur911> garth, jetzt stell dich mal nicht so an und benutze mal einen übersetzer und im notfall die vokabeln analysieren dict.cc
<Bremsspur911> das bisschen englisch da
<Bremsspur911> das bekomme sogar ich mit meiner Spatzenintelligenz gebacken
<garth> ne, habe einfach keine lust zu sowas
<garth> ich muss mich schon bei genügend anderen dingen anstrengen
<garth> irgendwann ist mal gut
<garth> bin kein IT-fachmann und will auch keiner werden
<Bremsspur911> ja wo hängt es denn bei dir genau?
<k1l> garth: es gibt meines wissens keine einfache lösung.
<k1l> keine einfache lösung im sinne von, "meine oma muss nur diesen knopf drücken"
<garth> ja, ich akzeptiere einfach, dass es dafür jetzt keine lösung gibt
<garth> vielleicht wird das ja im kommenden ubuntu 18.04 integriert sein
<garth> kann man das den entwicklern irgendwie mitteilen, dass man sich das wünscht?
<k1l> bezweifel ich. da müsstest du schon bei den ensprechenden entwicklern anfragen bzw bugs/whishes melden
<k1l> !bugs
<le_bot> Informationen zu Bugs_melden finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bugs_melden
<garth> !wishes
<garth> ok
<k1l> das solltest du aber dort machen, wo das programm her ist was du benutzt. ubuntu ist ja nur die sammlung von vielen programmen.
<garth> na ja, die netzwerkseinstellungen sind ja von ubuntu
<k1l> nein. die sind von gnome
<garth> achso
<garth> und was ist von ubuntu?
<k1l> unity war von ubuntu, z.b. (wobei das auch auf der gnome basis aufbaute).
<k1l> aber ubuntu ist generell eine distribution. sprich eine ansammlung von programmen, die dann abgestimmt gut läuft.
<k1l> wenn du etwas komplett neues haben willst, dann sollte das erst mal das programm an sich können. dann wird das beim zusammenstellen vom neuen ubuntu release auch aufgenommen.
<k1l> https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/NetworkManager  
<le_bot> Title: Projects/NetworkManager - GNOME Wiki! (at wiki.gnome.org)
<garth> ist der nachtmodus auch von gnome?
<k1l> kommt drauf an welchen du genau meinst, aber es gibt eine extension für gnome-shell. wer die jetzt genau gemacht hat weiß ich nicht.
<garth> einstellungen -> geräte -> bildschirm
<garth> da kann man den nachtmodus aktivieren
<garth> aber der ist leider nicht sehr raffiniert
<garth> und mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass ich den flugzeugmodus nach jedem neustart neu aktivieren muss
<garth> ist es vielleicht möglich, meinen wlan-adapter vollständig zu deaktivieren?
<k1l> guck mal ins bios
<garth> ja, daran dachte ich auch gerade
<garth> einen geräte-manager wie unter windows gibt es unter ubuntu aber nicht, oder?
<Lengsdorfer> bei einem notebook gibt es nicht selten einen speziellen shortcut (fn+irgendwas) um wlan an und aus zu machen
<garth> ob über notebook oder im os selber macht da keinen unterschied, lengsdorfer
<Lengsdorfer> ne, ich meine, diese shortcuts haben mit dem os garnix zu tun. die sind 'fest eingebaut'
<Rochvellon> manche NBs wie die Thinkpads haben auch einen Schalter am Gehäuse, um WLAN ein- und auszuschalten
<Lengsdorfer> oder so
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-25
<k1l> die tastatur shortcuts sind acpi und werden vom OS direkt ans mainboard durchgeschleift
<garth> ich habe es gerade getestet. der shortcut tut nichts anderes als der entsprechende mausklick
<Bremsspur911> ich möchte mehrere gnome-terminal fenseter in den atostart bekommen die jeweils eigene aufgaben erfüllen. ein beispiel: system startet gnome-terminal startet und es soll "screen -S htop" und hinterher "htop" starten | ein weiteres gnome-terminal ebenfalls mit "screen -S speedometer" und im anschluss "speedometer -rx eth0 -tx eth0" das läuft beides ohne root rechte aber wenn ich ein terminal mit root benötige ein weiteres gnome-terminal "scr
<Bremsspur911> een -S iftop" im anschluss "iftop -P -i eth0" 
<Bremsspur911> dazu brauch ich doch rc.local aber darin steht dass nur scripts und anwendungen ohne grafische oberfläche gestartet werden
<Bremsspur911> ich hoffe ich hab es verständlich erklärt
<Bremsspur911> ist das irgendwie realisierbar so hinzubekommen wie ich es mir vorstelle?
<Rochvellon> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart/ sollte Dir helfen, Bremsspur911
<le_bot> Title: Autostart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sash_> Wie heißt das nocmal, was man machen muss, wenn man einen Ordner so konfigurieren will, dass alle Dinge, die da reingeschrieben werden, einem bestimmten User mit bestimmten Permissions gehören?
<ppq> sash_, fmask/dmask iirc
<ppq> bzw. umask
<ppq> sash_, umask ist der shell-befehl, alle drei genannten gibts außerdem als mount-option
<sash_> Aber gabs da nicht was, was man auf ein directory loslassen kann?
<sash_> Ah, mit setfacl anscheinend?
<ppq> stimmt, mit ALCs geht das
<sash_> Muss aber auch als Mountoption gesetzt sein, ne=
<ppq> jo
<ppq> bei ext4 schon
<ppq> oder ist das inzwischen default?
<ppq> ahja
<ppq> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ACL/
<le_bot> Title: ACL › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> angeblich seit 12.04 default
<ppq> $ sudo tune2fs -l /dev/mapper/sda3_crypt | grep -i acl
<ppq> Default mount options:    user_xattr acl
<sash_> ppq: Ich kann auch in den Settings meiner Applikation die mask setzen, sehe ich gerade.
<stevieh> moin
<stevieh> irgendwie bekomm ich bei TB gar keine adressvervollständigung mehr, beim Mailverfassen... wo war da nochmal das passende Häkchen?
<stevieh> ah, habs, danke :-)
<stevieh> hmm... wie geht das denn mit den keyconfig im Thunderbird?
<stevieh> ok, hab das auch :-)
<theexiile> Guten Tag, wo kann man Support zum nicht tirvalen Installieren von Ubuntu erhalten?
<Frickelpit> zum was?
<MadPsymon> ich denke mal zum nicht trivialen Installieren
<MadPsymon> theexiile, beschreib doch einfach mal dein problem
<theexiile> Okay, danke schon mal ...
<theexiile> Ich hab ein TinkPad P50 und will Ubuntu auf diesen Installieren und einige Komponenten funktionieren nur teilweise oder gar nicht und ich weiß als Anfänger nicht weiter
<theexiile> z. B. Verbindung mit einen externen Monitor via Display-Port oder HDMI, oder der Anschluss eines externen Monitors via Dockingstation
<dadrc> Das P50 hat eine dedizierte Grafikkarte, oder?
<stevieh> jonge jonge, da hat der Chef aber Kohle locker gemacht :-)
<theexiile> @dadrc ja genau
<dadrc> Was für eine?
<MadPsymon> Schau dir mal den Post an http://www.tim-richardson.net/index.php/technology/linux-on-thinkpad-p50
<le_bot> Title: Linux Ubuntu on Lenovo ThinkPad P50 | Technology (at www.tim-richardson.net)
<MadPsymon> ist mit ubuntu 17.04 
<theexiile> Nivida Quadro M2000M
<dadrc> theexiile: Hast du die proprietären Treiber dafür installiert?
<theexiile> @MadPsymon hab ich schon versucht, aber das Problem mit 17.04 ist: Ich kann zwar auf die Nvidia Grafikkarte umschalten, aber wenn ich mich einlogen will wird der Bildschirm kurz schwarz, als würde der Desktop launchen und dann bin ich wieder im Login menu
<theexiile> @dadrc ja habe ich
<dadrc> Und die funktionieren auch richtig?
<dadrc> Das Fehlerbild klingt nämlich sehr so, als würde nur die interne Graka funktionieren
<theexiile> okay, wie kann ich überprüfen, ob die richtig funktionieren?
<dadrc> Start mal `nvidia-settings`
<theexiile> okay
<theexiile> und dann?
<dadrc> kannst du da monitore konfigurieren?
<theexiile> ne (im moment ist Intel (Power Saving Mode) an, also die interne Grafikkarte)
<theexiile> aber ich kann auf NVIDIA (Performance Mode) wechseln
<dadrc> mach mal, und guck dann mal, ob die Monitore dann funktionieren
<theexiile> okay, mache ich; ich bin dann kurz disconnected
<theexiile> Aber wenn ich mal 17.04 ausprobieren will, wie bei der Anleitung, die ist ja nicht mehr supported. Welche Version sollte man dann installieren?
<dadrc> 17.10
<theexiile> okay bis gleich
<theexiile1305> wieder da
<theexiile1305> Also wenn ich einen externen Monitor anschließe, funktioniert nur der HDMI Ausgang
<tokam> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26458860/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tokam> Hallo ich habe hier probleme mit der Installation von qt5-default und apt-get update
<tokam> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26458868/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> zesty ist eol
<tokam> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26458871/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> tokam: nochmal. Zesty ist eol
<tokam> also do-release-upgrade
<tokam> ?
<MadPsymon> genau
<DaVu> Ich bin mir unsicher, ob das 17.10 installiert
<DaVu> wenn ja, dann ja ;)
<DaVu> ansonsten noch 3 Monate auf 18.04 warten
<DaVu> was dann wieder ein LTS ist, wenn ich mich recht erinnere
<tokam> Was ist die aktuelle heimdall version?
<theexiile1305> @dadrc was soll ich nun tun?
<tokam> unter 17.10
<DaVu> theexiile1305: du hast also ein dual-monitor system oder einen Laptop an dem du einen weitern Monitor anschließen möchtest?
<DaVu> Sorry für die FRage, habe aber nicht alles gelesen
<theexiile1305> @DaVu kein problem :-) Ich habe beides: es soll folgendes funktioniern: Falls ich via Display-Port oder HDMI einen Monitor/Beamer anschließe dann soll es funktionieren und wenn ich eine Docking-Station anschließe sollen die Monitore auch funktionieren
<DaVu> aber alles über einen Laptop?
<theexiile1305> @DaVu ja genau entweder Docking Station oder halt Anschluss über Docking Station
<theexiile1305> @DaVu sorry, meinte entweder Docking Station oder Anschluss direkt am Notebook
<DaVu> Du solltest eine "FN" Taste auf deinem Laptop haben, mit der du verschiedene Modi durchschalten kannst
<theexiile1305> ja habe ich, aber irgendwie hat das nichts gebracht
<dadrc> theexiile1305: wenn es nicht am Treiber liegt, hab ich spontan nur noch den Vorschlag, dass du das mal mit 17.10 (eventuell als Live-CD) probierst
<DaVu> gib mir mal: xrandr | nc termbin.com 9999
<theexiile1305> http://termbin.com/u34m
<theexiile1305> hab im moment nichts angeschlossen
<DaVu> ja, sehe ich
<tokam> Nicht genug freier Festplattenspeicher verfügbar 
<tokam> The upgrade has aborted. The upgrade needs a total of 7.052 M free 
<tokam> space on disk '/'. Please free at least an additional 1.763 M of disk 
<tokam> wie kann ich erstmal die install pakete löschen?
<tokam> von apt?
<DaVu> theexiile1305: siehst du die "DP-0" und "DP-1"?
<theexiile1305> ja
<DaVu> Wenn du da was anschließt, sollte dort "connected" stehen und auch welche Auflösungen verfügbar sind
<theexiile1305> warte ich versuche es mal eben
<DaVu> Ich wundere mich in der Tat warum das mit den FN Tasten nicht klappt
<DaVu> Was ist das für ein Laptop?
<theexiile1305> thinkpad p50
<tokam> https://askubuntu.com/questions/32191/how-do-i-remove-cached-deb-files
<le_bot> Title: package management - How do I remove cached .deb files? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<tokam> habs
<DaVu> theexiile1305: FN+F7 bringt es nicht?
<DaVu> vorrausgesetzt ein weiterer Monitor ist angeschlossen
<theexiile1305> kleinen moment noch bitte suche gerade ein kabel
<DaVu> Das hier könnte auch interessant sein: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Thinkpad_ACPI/#Fn-Hotkeys
<le_bot> Title: Thinkpad ACPI › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> vielleicht sind die Keys auch einfach nur deaktiviert
<stevieh> 17.10 ist nicht wirklich schlimmer als die 17.04, wenn man wayland abstellt :-)
<theexiile1305> @DaVu also der Anschluss via direkten Anschluss scheint zu funktionieren
<theexiile1305> @DaVu aber via Docking Station nicht
<DaVu> was sagt xrandr nachdem du die Docking-Station angeschlossen hast?
<DaVu> Ich bin noch ca 15 Minuten da, dann bin ich weg (nicht, dass dir nicht auch wer anders helfen könnte)
<theexiile1305> warte
<theexiile1305> sobald ich den Laptop auf die Docking Station setzte blinkt der Monitor schwarz, ich glaube er will die Grafikeinstellunge übernehmen und wenn ich den dann runternehme kommt eine Fehlermeldung
<DaVu> und über FN+F7 kannst du nichts ändern?
<theexiile1305> Could not switch the monitor configuration
<theexiile1305> Could not seth the configuration for CRTC 617
<DaVu> hm..handelt es sich dabei um den gleichen Monitor?
<theexiile1305> mit Fn F7 kann nich nichts ändern
<theexiile1305> und ja es der gleiche monitor
<DaVu> ok, vielleicht kann die Docking-Station die Aulösung nicht durchschleifen 
<DaVu> Würde mich zwar wundern, aber wäre vielleicht eine Option
<DaVu> ohne den xrandr kann man ggf. wenig sagen. Ich habe hier einen alten Fujitsu Rechner mit 16.04 an einer docking-Station mit 2 Monitoren und das klappt einwandfrei
<theexiile1305> wie bekomme ich den xrandr ouput
<DaVu> xrandr eingeben und enter Taste drücken ;)
<DaVu> das gestaltet sich zwar ohne Screen schwierig, aber vielleicht geht es auch via SSH
<theexiile1305> ich versuche es mal
<DaVu> Ich bin dann wahrscheinlich weg
<theexiile1305> wann bist du wieder da?
<DaVu> heute nicht mehr
<theexiile1305> aber wann das nächste mal
<DaVu> aber es gibt auch andere, die dir helfen können. k1l oder stevieh sind wesentlich kompetenter als ich es bin
<DaVu> vielleicht morgen wieder
<theexiile1305> okya
<theexiile1305> das wär zumindest xrandr output
<theexiile1305> xrandr | nc termbin.com 9999
<theexiile1305> http://termbin.com/ekfv
<DaVu> ähm...moment mal...
<DaVu> schiebst du da ne 4K auflösung raus?
<DaVu> connected primary 3840x2160
<theexiile1305> kann sein?
<DaVu> offensichtlich ;)
<DaVu> stell mal auf 1920*1080 und versuch es dann nochmal mit der Docking-Station
<theexiile1305> Also ich versuche mit 4k den monitor zu erreichen?
<ppq> 4K sollte kein problem sein
<DaVu> ^^ theexiile1305 ppq kann dir auch sehr sehr gut helfen, übrigens ;)
<ppq> die ganze involvierte hardware unterstützt das, die schnittstelle (displayport) ebenfalls
<DaVu> ppq: aber vielleicht nicht der M0nitor?!
<DaVu> wobei...das ist quatsch, wenn es ohne Docking geht
<ppq> DaVu, wenn man dem monitor nicht explizit sagt, dass er eine bestimmte auflösung nutzen soll, nimmt xrandr die maximal vom monitor unterstützte auflösung
<DaVu> ah, ok
<theexiile1305> macht auch keinen unterschied
<theexiile1305> Was bedeutet eigentlich die Fehlermeldung?
<theexiile1305> @ppq, kannst du mir helfen? :-)
<ppq> theexiile1305, ich kanns probieren. stell bitte mal dein notebook im BIOS setup so ein, dass nur die dedizierte gpu (nvidia) genutzt wird.
<ppq> erstmal um auszuschließen, dass das umswitchen die probleme verursacht
<theexiile1305> okay, und was mache ich dann?
<ppq> theexiile1305, das paket nvidia-prime deinstallieren. und dann mal probieren, ob er im dock alle am dock angeschlossenen monitore erkennt
<stevieh> ist laut der xrandr ausgabe überhaupt was externes angeschlossen? Ich würde sagen nein, oder?
<theexiile1305> @stevieh es ist nichts angeschlossen, aber das notebook merkt das was angeschlossen ist: Das versucht immer die Verbindung herzustellen aber schaft es nicht
<theexiile1305> Deshalb auch die Fehlermeldung  Could not switch the monitor configuration  Could not seth the configuration for CRTC 617
<stevieh> wo steht die meldung?
<theexiile1305> es erscheint mitten auf bildschirm ein Fenster mit der gennanten Fehlermeldung
<stevieh> dann such mal in geeigneten logs, wo mehr stehen könnte: .xsession-errors, Xorg.0.log, dmesg, /var/log/foobar
<theexiile1305> @ppq wenn ich den boot einstellungen nur die nvida grafikkarte auswähle kann ich nicht mal booten, weil ich mein Passwort zum entschlüsseln der Festplatte nicht eingeben kann
<ppq> theexiile1305, dann brauchst du wahrscheinlich die bootoption "nomodeset"
<theexiile1305> @stevieh .xsession-errors: cannot connect to brltty at :0
<ppq> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset"   # in der /etc/default/grub, gefolgt von einem "sudo update-grub"
<stevieh> theexiile1305: nach passenden fehlermeldungen, nicht irgendwelchen :-)
<ppq> falls das nicht reicht: in der /etc/grub.d/10_linux die optionen gfxpayload_dynamic="0" und vt_handoff="0" setzen, nochmal sudo update-grub und nochmal versuchen auf nvidia-only umzustellen
<ppq> muss jetzt leider auch weg, schaue später aber nochmal rein
<theexiile1305> ganz unten http://termbin.com/gdjgr
<theexiile1305> okay ppg danke schon mal
<stevieh> das ding flackert ja ganz schön rum
<theexiile1305> @stevieh ja das stimmt
<theexiile1305> bin gleich wieder da
<stevieh> tja, kannst ja mal ausprobieren, was ppq gesagt hat. 
<theexiile1305> so wieder dqa
<theexiile1305> also ich kann von der garfikkarte booten, aber erkennt nur noch eine auflösung von 1024x768
<stevieh> junge junge... immer das gleiche mit dem grafikkarten zeugse...
<stevieh> jetzt hast du 17.04 installiert oder 16.04?
<theexiile1305> 16.04
<stevieh> vielleicht lohnt es sich ja, für ein solches Laptopmonster auf was ganz frisches zu gehen...
<theexiile1305> wie meinst du das_
<stevieh> halt 17.10
<stevieh> wegen hidpi etc.
<theexiile1305> Was macht das anderes? 
<stevieh> die soll besser geworden sein, sagte mir neulich ein freund mit ner 4k Glotze
<stevieh> und du hast ja auch ein paar Pixel mehr im eingebauten Display
<theexiile1305> okay
<stevieh> d.h. wenn du noch ganz am Anfang mit dem Kasten bist, kannst du ja auch mal ne komplette neuinstallation mit 17.04 probieren, halt wayland auf jeden Fall ausschalten.
<theexiile1305> ich versuchs mal, oder sollte ich besser auf 18.04 warten ?
<stevieh> ob man das alles mit ner Live installation testen kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln, gerade wegen der Treiber.
<stevieh> theexiile1305: das kommt auf deine Freude am basteln an ;-)
<stevieh> ich nehm auf meinen Laptops immer die frischeste, aber die mindestens 2 Monate abgehangen....
<theexiile1305> okay, ich mag halt mal endlich das es funktioniert
<theexiile1305> was wuerdest du machen?
<stevieh> ich würde 17.10 probieren. Und mir nie wieder so ne drex nvidia karte kaufen :-)
<theexiile1305> Was für notebooks würdest du dann kaufen?
<stevieh> welche ohne nvidia karte
<theexiile1305> wie deaktivere ich den wayland?
<stevieh> und wahrscheinlich auch immer noch welche ohne hidpi display
<k1l> im login screen das gnome ohne wayland mit xorg auswählen.
<k1l> (wenn du gnome nutzt)
<stevieh> man kann auch dem gdm von vorneherein beibringen nix zu waylanden...
<stevieh> https://askubuntu.com/questions/961304/how-do-you-switch-from-wayland-back-to-xorg-in-ubuntu-17-10
<le_bot> Title: How do you switch from Wayland back to Xorg in Ubuntu 17.10? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<stevieh> da kommt man gar nicht erst auf dumme ideen.
<theexiile1305> also du würdest mir empfehlen 17.10 zu installieren: Das ist nen normale Standardinstalltion und danch kommen erst die ganzen Konfigurationen oder?
<stevieh> ja, und am besten daneben nen anderen Rechner haben, der mir hilft, wenn ich nicht weiterkomme
<theexiile1305> ja habe ich
<theexiile1305> also dann lege ich mal los
<stevieh> bis du dann wieder mit neugierigen Fragen kommst, bin ich auch weg :-D
<theexiile1305> okay
<ppq> theexiile1305, läuft?
<tokam> spricht etwas dagegen alle 3er kernel images zu deinstallieren?
<k1l> wenn es die einzigen kernel images sind, ja
<tokam> ich habe einen 4er aktiv
<k1l> tokam: was sagt "uname -a"?
<tokam> Linux localhost.altergear.net 4.10.0-42-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 4 14:38:01 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l> jo, dann kannst du die alten entfernen. denk auch an die kernel headers
<tokam> habe sie mit apt-get deinstalliert
<k1l> das ist auch der korrekte weg
<theexiile1305> @ppq nein noch nicht
<tokam> ich habe irgendwie heimdall installiert auch wenn ich es bei apt-get lösche
<tokam> wie kann ich meine bereits installierte version löschen hmm
<k1l> "  echo $(dpkg --list | grep linux-image | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'`uname -r`'/q;p') $(dpkg --list | grep linux-headers | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\([0-9.-]*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/q;p') | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge  " das entfernt alte kernel header und kernel images. 
<theexiile1305> @ppq ich habe vom bios aus nvidia ausgewählt und booten können, hab aber nur noch eine 1024er auflösung
<theexiile1305> @ppq Meinst du ich soll 17.10 installieren?
<ppq> theexiile1305, was sagt xrandr? (pastebin)
<ppq> theexiile1305, welche ubuntuversion nutzt du denn gerade?
<tokam> obwohl ich es nicht installiert habe existiert diese bin
<tokam> /usr/local/bin/heimdall
<tokam> wie lösche ich das am besten nun?
<k1l> tokam: das heisst du hast es manuell am paketsystem vorbei installiert?
<tokam> könnte sein
<k1l> tokam: sudo apt purge heimdall-flash
<tokam> Paket »heimdall-flash« ist nicht installiert, wird also auch nicht entfernt.
<tokam> einfach die binary löschen
<theexiile> das hier http://termbin.com/ariu
<tokam> in usr/local/bin/ ?
<k1l> dann guck mal ob dein install weg auch eine uninstall hat?
<theexiile1305> @ppq mein laptop ist theexiile
<tokam> es muss schon jahre her sein
<tokam> ich habe den installer gesucht finde ich nicht 
<tokam> suche danach
<ppq> theexiile1305, welche ubuntuversion und welche nvidia treiberversion nutzt du denn?
<theexiile1305> aktuell 16.04 und nvida-390
<theexiile1305> ppq, meinst du es bringt was 17.
<theexiile1305> zu installieren
<ppq> theexiile1305, wenn du den lts enablement stack nutzt, wird 17.10 nichts bringen
<k1l> welcher kernel läuft denn?
<theexiile1305> ich meine ne neue frische installation
<theexiile1305> kernel: ubuntu 4.13.0-26.29-16.04.2-generic 4.13.13
<k1l> das ist aber der unstable kernel aus dem 18.04 o_O
<theexiile1305> okay, und wie kommt der auf mein system, wenn ich nur das system ganz normal aktualisiere?
<tokam> habe die datei verschoben und es neu installiert
<tokam> aber brauchte die aktuellste version von git
<tokam> also habe ich diese installiert 
<tokam> und damit komme ich klar.
<tokam> die andere hatte bugs
<ppq> theexiile1305, vielleicht hast du versehentlich auf 18.04 geupdatet. was sagt denn lsb_release -a?
<theexiile1305> er sagt 16.04.3 LTS
<theexiile1305> Soll ich ne neue, frische Installation machen, sodass man alles von beginn an einstellen kann?
<ppq> ok. wenn das so verbastelt ist, wäre eine frische installation von 16.04.3 oder 17.10 wirklich mal angebracht :)
<theexiile1305> Und was ist besser 16.04.03 oder 17.10?
<ppq> spielt eigentlich keine rolle. von beiden kann man auf 18.04 updaten. nimm halt mal 17.10, da kamen die tage erst neue images.
<ppq> http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10.1/ubuntu-17.10.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<theexiile1305> Dann installiere ich mal
<theexiile1305> Behindert die Einstellungen Festplatt verschlüsseln unser vorhaben oder kann ich das machen_
<stevieh> klar, behindert es das ein wenig - siehe ja das thema vorhin - andererseits will man das haben...
<theexiile1305> Würde es viel umstände machen ,wenn ich es aktiviere?
<stevieh> ne, passt schon. solltest halt das nomodeset im kopf haben...
<theexiile1305> ist das dann normal das am anfang vom booten noch so ein kurzer violetter screen kommt
<stevieh> k.a.
<theexiile1305> So er ist jetzt fertig installiert
<theexiile1305> @ppq, @stevieh was soll ich jetzt tun?
<ppq> theexiile1305, erstmal den status quo festhalten. steht das bios noch auf nvidia only? und er bootet jetzt ohne workaround?
<theexiile1305> mit der hybrid config ist der pc installiert worden und kann sstarten und wenn man die discrete graphic option im bios einstellt kann man genauso gut booten
<theexiile1305> @ppq und nun?
<ppq> theexiile1305, ok, gut. dann jetzt bitte nochmal die komplette xrandr-ausgabe, wenn es im dock sitzt und alles dort angeschlossen ist
<theexiile1305> ich glaub das hat sich erübrigt, es funktioniert der bildschirm als direkten anschluss am notebook und der anschluss über die docking station :-)
<theexiile1305> ohne nichts weiteres zu tun
<ppq> sehr schön
<ppq> lag dann wohl am verbastelten alten ubuntu
<theexiile1305> @ppq, es wäre nur noch cool, das man nicht immer die Einstellungen im BIOS ändern muss
<ppq> theexiile1305, kannst es ja erstmal auf nvidia-only lassen und schauen, ob dir die akkulaufzeit reicht.
<ppq> moderne GPUs haben halbwegs vernünftige stromspartechniken
<theexiile1305> ist das normal dass alles auf wayland läuft?
<ppq> keine ahnung
<theexiile1305> okay, dann dir schon vielen vielen dank
<ppq> keine ursache
<stevieh> mach wayland aus.
<theexiile1305> wieso?
<stevieh> weil diverse sachen noch nicht gehen. z.B. gparted... oder hat sich das geändert?
<theexiile1305> also ich hab gerade gparted installiert und es funktioniert
<stevieh> gut... dann mach weiter :-)
<uniCATx> Hi, gab es bei Euch gestern gegen 22 Uhr eine Server-Störung?
<Frickelpit> wer ist "Euch"?
<uniCATx> freenode
<Frickelpit> uniCATx: frag doch mal in #freenode, das könnte dort eher eine Antwort geben
<jokrebel> und was hat das mit Ubuntu Support zu tun?
<uniCATx> janz ruhig! cool bleiben! es hätte doch sein können!
<uniCATx> thx
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-26
<tojoko> hi
<tojoko> kann mir jmd. sagen, wie ich alle pdf-Dateien aus /kurs/ nach /drucken/ kopiere? Ich dachte mit
<tojoko> cp -r *.pdf ../drucken/ in dem Ordner - das hat aber nur zwei von etwa 20 Dateien ausgewählt.
<bumblebee> hi, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich eine .desktop datei öffne in ubuntu 17.10 gnome?
<k1l> bumblebee: mit gedit?
<bumblebee> wieso formulierst du das als frage?
<k1l> bumblebee: das sind einfach nur text dateien mit einer slebstgewählten endung. bei linux ist die endung eh egal, im gegensatz zu windows
<k1l> bumblebee: weil es eigentlich offensichtlich ist
<bumblebee> ich weiß nicht, was gedit ist. für mich ist das alles nicht offensichtlich
<k1l> tojoko: sollte eigentlich
<tojoko> bumblebee, mach mal terminal auf und tipp mal less Dateiname.desktop
<k1l> bumblebee: gedit heisst auf deutsch "textbearbeitung"
<bumblebee> datei oder verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<tojoko> k1l, nein, leider nicht - die erklärung ist, dass das nur für ordner gilt. geht darum, dass ich kurs/woche01 kurs/woche02 ... habe.
<k1l> bumblebee: willst du es öffnen, im sinne von bearbeiten, oder willst du es ausführen?
<bumblebee> ausführen
<k1l> bumblebee: das ausführen sollte dein desktop machen
<bumblebee> also es geht darum, dass ich dieses programm hier installieren möchte, aber irgendwie klappt das nicht: https://www.vuze.com/download.php
<le_bot> Title: Download Instructions - Vuze Bittorrent Client (at www.vuze.com)
<k1l> bumblebee: nutz doch einfach vuze aus den ubuntu quellen
<k1l> !vuze
<le_bot> Informationen zu Vuze finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Vuze
<bumblebee> wenn ich die datei vuze.desktop doppelt anklicke, öffnet sich eine textdatei
<k1l> sie die wiki seite, die der bot verlinkt hat
<bumblebee> nein, das funktioniert aber nicht richtig mit den quellen
<k1l> bumblebee: das ist keine .exe datei.
<tojoko> bumblebee, mach mal terminal auf (strg + alt + t) und tippe vuze ein.
<k1l> bumblebee: was funktioniert nicht richtig?
<bumblebee> tojoko: befehl nicht gefunden
<bumblebee> k1l: Paket vuze kann nicht gefunden werden.
<k1l> bumblebee: hast du universe repos aktiviert?
<bumblebee> das weiß ich nicht
<k1l> dann schau doch eifnach nach
<bumblebee> wo?
<k1l> systemeinstellungen
<k1l> dort unter software&updates. und dnan wirst du das schon finden
<bumblebee> software gibt es hier nur
<bumblebee> und wenn ich "universe repos" eingebe, bietet er mir "gnome software" an, aber das ist schon installiert
<k1l> ich sitze nicht an deinem rechner und kann dir nicht genau sagen wie es da heisst.
<tojoko> bumblebee, das sagt er mir auch, befehl nicht gefunden. Allerdings sagt er mir dann auch.
<tojoko> Die Anwendung »vuze« ist momentan nicht installiert. Sie können sie durch folgende Eingabe installieren:
<tojoko> sudo apt-get install vuze
<bumblebee> das ist ja genau der befehl, der nicht geht
<k1l> ich kann dir auch nicht genau sagen wieviel cm du deine maus schieben musst. du kannst einfach mal deinen grips nutzen und in den systemeinstellungen den punkt suchen, wo aktualisierungen und software geregelt werden
<tojoko> k1l, mein Problem ist wohl doch nicht ganz so trivial: https://linux-club.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=120892
<le_bot> Title: [solved] alle Dateien mit einer Endung aus einem Ordner verschieben, Verzeichnisstruktur auflösen - Linux Forum (at linux-club.de)
<k1l> tojoko: ja, mit dem unterordner brauchst du nen einzeiler mit find
<bumblebee> bei "von der ubuntu-gemeinschaft betreute freie und quelloffene programme (universe)" ist ein haken drin
<k1l> bumblebee: welches ubuntu hast du da genau?
<bumblebee> 17.10
<k1l> oh stimmt, das ist seit 16.04 nicht mehr drin
<bumblebee> auf der offiziellen vuze seite steht, dass man das unter linux installieren kann, wenn man die datei runterlädt
<bumblebee> aber das klappt nicht
<tojoko> https://wiki.vuze.com/w/Initial_Setup_Guide#Manual_install_from_Vuze_website ?
<le_bot> Title: Initial Setup Guide - VuzeWiki (at wiki.vuze.com)
<bumblebee> tojoko: das hab ich auch schon versucht aber ich verstehe folgende zeile nicht: export PATH=/path/to/java/bin:$PATH
<k1l> das ist ein manueller install und man muss da einige platzhalter austauschen
<bumblebee> wie soll das ein laie verstehen?
<k1l> das ist keine laien anleitung
<k1l> gute programme würden ein .deb anbieten oder ein snap paket
<bumblebee> na ja, ich brauche vuze, komme da leider nicht drumherum
<k1l> im snap store ist ein vuze paket. hast du das mal versucht?
<bumblebee> moment, ich muss nachforschen
<bumblebee> was der snap store wieder ist
<k1l> öffne "software" suche da nach vuze
<bumblebee> ah, das meinst du. ja, das habe ich auch schon versucht. da findet er ein "vuze-vs". wenn ich das aber installieren will, erscheint eine fehlermeldung, dass die installation fehlgeschlagen sei. komischerweise lässt sich vuze dann aber trotzdem starten, allerdings erscheint gleich zu beginn eine weitere fehlermeldung, dass irgendein verzeichnis nicht beschreibbar wäre.
<k1l> ohne genaue fehlermeldungen ist da nicht zu helfen
<k1l> "mein auto ist kaputt" hilft dem mechaniker auch nicht weiter
<bumblebee> ich würde gerne diese anleitung befolgen. was muss ich wie austauschen?
<k1l> java ist schon im PATH
<bumblebee> ich verstehe dich nicht
<k1l> den von dir genannten schritt musst du nicht machen bei ubuntu, wenn du schon java installiert hast.
<k1l> deswegen steht da auch "if necessary"
<bumblebee> ist java in diesem repo universe drin?
<bumblebee> ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich es habe
<k1l> !java
<le_bot> Informationen zu Java finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java
<bumblebee> ich finde es auch nicht in meinen anwendungen
<bumblebee> gut, erledigt
<bumblebee> wenn ich nun eingebe "cd vuze", kommt folgendes: bash: cd: vuze: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<k1l> gibt java -version was aus?
<bumblebee> ja
<k1l> dann ist java installiert
<bumblebee> ja
<k1l> groß/kleinschreibung ist wichtig. wenn der ordner VUZE heisst, dann wird "cd vuze" nicht klappen.
<k1l> und wnen gar kein ordner "vuze" im aktuellen verzeichnis ist, dann erst recht nicht
<k1l> fehlermeldungen haben bei linux einen sinn. die sind nicht nur zum wegklicken wie bei windows. also bitte lesen
<bumblebee> woher weiß ich, in welchem verzeichnis ich gerade bin?
<k1l> "pwd" gibt dir das aktuelle verzeichnis aus. das sollte, wenn du das terminal aufmachst, dein home verzeichnis sein
<bumblebee> ./home/[mein_name]/
<bumblebee> hmm, wie komme ich jetzt in "persönlicher ordner"?
<k1l> das ist dein persönlicher ordner.
<k1l> mach mal "ls -al" das zeigt dir alles an
<k1l> ich kann dir nicht sagen wo du den kram gespeichert oder ausgepackt hast.
<bumblebee> die datei befindet sich in Persönlicher Ordner -> Downloads -> VuzeInstaller -> vuze
<bumblebee> ah, gut
<k1l> du bist in deinem persönlichen ordner. das ist der home ordner
<bumblebee> ich bin jetzt im vuze-ordner
<bumblebee> jetzt versucht er, vuze zu starten, wie es aussieht
<bumblebee> er hat es gestartet, aber im terminal geht es noch weiter
<bumblebee> da kommen jetzt merkwürdige meldungen
<bumblebee> (Vuze:11697): GLib-CRITICAL **: Source ID 1416 was not found when attempting to remove it
<k1l> das sind oft nur debug informationen
<k1l> für probleme mit vuze musst du dich eher an die vuze jungs wenden
<bumblebee> ja, muss wohl ins forum da
<bumblebee> danke für die hilfe bis hier hin
<tojoko> bitte, viel Glück und gute Nacht!
<bumblebee> n8
<tojoko> k1l, ich bin mir nicht sicher mit meiner Anleitung. da steht mv, ich will es aber doch kopieren und nicht verschieben.
<k1l> dann nimm cp?
<tojoko> k1l, ok, hast recht- ich werds mal probieren.
<tojoko> ah, stimmt, danke. jetzt sehe ich es. er hat sogar beides vorgesehen.
<NTQ> Ich möchte gerne mein RAID6 mit einer weiteren Platte vergrößern. Aber da das RAID so groß ist, hab ich davon nicht noch ein Backup. Ich nehme an das ist keine gute Voraussetzung. :-D
<bobe> das ist unabhängig davon grundsätzlich eine ganz schlechte Vorraussetzung ;D
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: nicht "noch" ein backup würde bedeuten, du hast mindestens eins. das wäre doch ok.
<tomreyn> lokale kopien sind keine backups
<NTQ> Ich hab ein zweites Backup-RAID, das meine liebsten Daten nochmal sichert, wie zum Beispiel selbst gemachte Bilder. Aber da ich viele Videos aufnehme und roh speichere, fallen da viele Daten an, die ich aber nur einmal habe.
<NTQ> Klar, gegen den Ausfall einer oder zwei Platten wäre das gesichert. Gegen unabsichtliches Löschen natürlich nicht. Und wenn die Bude abbrennt, auch nicht. Aber ich sorge mich eher um Festplattenausfälle.
<NTQ> Oder ich investiere doch nochmal ein bisschen und schaue, dass ich die 6 Terabyte nochmal irgendwo gesichert kriege bevor ich das RAID erweitere auf 9 TB
<koegs> Daten auf einem Raid ohne externes Backup sind doch quasi eh schon gelöscht
<jokrebel> hieß es nicht mal "RAID ist _kein_ Backup"?
<NTQ> Das weiß ich auch.
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: falsch. keine vergangenheitsform, das heisst es immer noch.
<sash_> Könnt ihr mal ein bisschen realistischer sein? :D
<sash_> Raid ist kein Backup bezieht sich nicht darauf, dass ein Backup-NAS kein Raid haben darf.
<NTQ> RAID schützt nur vor dem Ausfall von Festplatten. Mehr nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: jein. RAID schützt dich vor standzeiten beim ausfall von festplatten.
<sash_> Wenn du die Daten nur auf dem NAS oder was hast, ist es kein Backup, sondern ein Storage.
<LetoThe2nd> aber egal.
<NTQ> Ich hab ja auch nie gesagt, dass das RAID, das ich erweitern will, ein Backup ist. Mein zweites RAID ist ein Backup. Da läuft backuppc drauf und das sichert vom Storage ein paar mir wichtige Verzeichnisse und meinen Laptop, sobald er im Netz ist. Aber das Backup ist nicht groß genug um den kompletten Storage zu sichern.
<jokrebel> sash_: Ein Backup auf einen RAID-System anlegen ist aber ja wohl kaum gleichzusetzen mit "ich hab ein RAID - deshalb brauch ich kein (weiteres) backup"
<NTQ> Aber wenn ich das Backup vergrößern wollte, hätte ich auch Angst :-D
<jokrebel> sie meinten: "das Volumen für das Backup"?
<NTQ> genau, das RAID dahinter eben
<NTQ> Das hat nur 3 TB
<stevieh1> 9.5.5 war der letzte acrobat reader für linux, oder?
<bunyip> willst du das etwa freiwillig benutzen?
<bunyip> In der letzten verfügbaren Linux-Version 9.5.5 klaffen zahlreiche gemeldete und somit bekannte Sicherheitslücken, die von Adobe nicht mehr geschlossen werden, weil die Entwicklung an Version 9.x eingestellt wurde.
<stevieh1> freiwillig nicht, aber wenn es halt mal ein formular auszufüllen gilt...
<stevieh1> jo.
<sdx23> okular iirc Formulare.
<sdx23> *kann
<stevieh1> na, dann prbier ich das auch mal... 
<stevieh1> gibt noch fiesere pdf, die gehen dann nur mit nem aktuellen acrobat unter win
<ghostcube> okular kann nich alles
<ghostcube> und wenns in adobe erstellt wurde gleich gar nix
<stevieh> sehr abenteuerlich. Nach dem Update auf 17.10: wenn ich mich abmelde und wieder einlogge, geht die möhre erst in Standby. Wenn ich sie dann wieder aufwecke, bin ich eingeloggt.
<empedokles78> gibt's bessere pwd manager?: https://keepassxc.org
<le_bot> Title: KeePassXC Password Manager (at keepassxc.org)
<koegs> empedokles78: was meinst du mit "besser"?
<stevieh> hybscher als keepassx ist das auch nicht :-)
<koegs> ich nutze inzwischen enpass, aber nur weil da die cloud synchronisierung vernünftig im client gelöst ist
<stevieh> webdav kann android keepass auch, aber irgendwie nicht wirklich zuverlässig...
<empedokles78> oh... viele möglichkeiten...
<empedokles78> dann bleibe ich wohl bei blättern.
<stevieh1> keepass ist super.
<stevieh1> koscht nix, geht... 
<stevieh1> so, wie mach ich jetzt meine boot partition grösser, ohne viel aufwand zu betreiben? direkt danach beginnt / mit ner cryptopartition mit volumemanager
<stevieh1> und das alles auf ner SSD
<deem> stevieh1: cryptpartition sind doch meist komplett beschrieben?
<stevieh1> das wird so sein.
<deem> dann gar nicht
<deem> partitionen kann man mwn nur vergrößern, wenn dahinter noch freier speicher ist
<deem> du kannst dir ja ne neue platte kaufen, darauf ein größeres /boot anlegen und die cryptpartition dann in eine neue partition dahinter kopieren
<Frickelpit> wie groß ist denn dein /boot?
<stevieh1> 250Meg
<Frickelpit> das wenig
<Frickelpit> da würd ich mit hold oder pinning hampeln
<stevieh1> ich muss immer einen kernel von hand löschen, damit der nächste drauf geht :-)
<stevieh1> aber wenn ich doch das ext4 der crpytpartition verkleiner, dann müsste ich doch crypt auch verkleinern können?
<deem> stevieh1: is halt risikobehaftet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<le_bot> Title: ResizeEncryptedPartitions - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh1> na, op am offenen herzen setzt definitiv nen vollbackup voraus
<stevieh1> mach ich die Tage mal
<stevieh1> was ist nochmal ein pastebin für Bilder?
<k1l_> imgur z.b.
<stevieh1> oh, da muss man sich ja registrieren...
<k1l_> neee
<stevieh1> http://media.stevekist.de/tb_farben.jpg <- kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich das am einfachsten hybsch mache? bzw. hat das "problem" auch jemand? 
<Mark__> Moinsen jemand aktiv?
<k1l_> einfach die ubuntu frage stellen, wenn jemand eine antwort weiß wird er sie nennen
<Mark__> Möchte mir lokal einen Webspace zum Testen erstellen, gibt es deine fertige Lösung. Dieser soll nur Lokal erreichbar sein.ftp,mysql usw.
<k1l_> ubuntu liefert alles in den repos aus. musste nur die pakete insatllieren und einstellen nach deinen wünschen
<k1l_> !lamp
<le_bot> Informationen zu LAMP finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LAMP
<Mark__> OK, aber ein Paket wo alles Bereits nach installation unter IP XY läuft?
<k1l_> Mark__: was macht das für einen sinn, wenn du mit ftp und wer anders ohne ftp etc. will. installier halt einfach den lamp stack für den webserver und dann die pakete für die dienste, die du sonst noch willst.
<Mark__> Muss man da Ports freigeben, nicht das meine Kiste gleich der Welt offen steht?
<k1l_> wenn du einen ssh laufen hast, dann hast du ja eh schon sftp support auf der kiste
<stevieh1> das ist doch eh hinter einem router?
<k1l_> dei router sollte das eigentlich automatisch nicht freigeben ins internet
<Mark__> OK vielen Dank
<bumblebee> hi, leute. auf meinem hauptrechner (ubuntu 17.10) ist die lan-internetverbindung schlagartig und ohne ersichtlichen grund abgebrochen. oben rechts in der leiste erscheint nun ein fragezeichen. kann mir da jemand helfen?
<k1l_> "dmesg" angucken was da los ist. und kabel prüfen
<bumblebee> mit dem kabel ist alles in ordnung. wenn ich ubuntu vom usb-stick aus starte, funktioniert die internetverbindung ganz normal.
<bumblebee> dmesg gibt einen riesigen text aus. wonach genau muss ich da schauen?
<k1l_> probleme mit dem network device
<k1l_> nach einem reboot gehts wieder?
<bumblebee> leider nein. wie gesagt, nur wenn ich vom usb-stick boote.
<bumblebee> also mit "frischem" ubuntu.
<k1l_> dann ist halt die frage, was du da gemacht hast an deinem installierten ubuntu
<bumblebee> ich habe heute das hier gemacht: http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2017/11/how-to-install-dnscrypt-on-ubuntu-1710.html
<le_bot> Title: How To Install DNSCrypt on Ubuntu 17.10 + Quick Script (at www.ubuntubuzz.com)
<bumblebee> und danach lief das erst mal ganz normal
<k1l_> aha, also geht es nicht "einfach so" nicht mehr
<bumblebee> doch irgenwann war schlagartig die internetverbindung weg
<bumblebee> obwohl ich nichts weiter mehr daran gemacht habe
<bumblebee> den remove-befehl, um dnscrypt-proxy wieder zu entfernen, habe ich bereits eingegeben.
<bumblebee> hat leider nichts gebracht
<bumblebee> gibt es bei ubuntu vielleicht eine art systemwiederherstellung?
<k1l_> mach halt die änderungen wieder rückgängig, die da beschrieben sind, wenn du den dnscrypt-proxy eh deinstalliert hast
<bumblebee> gut, ich versuch's.
<bumblebee> ich habe noch eine andere frage, darf ich die auch noch stellen?
<k1l_> ja
<zeitsofa> ich dachte extra fragen kosten extra BTC? :D
<zeitsofa> nabend zusammen :)
<bumblebee> ok
<bumblebee> auf dem hiesigen rechner (ein hp 6735s) habe ich frsich xubuntu 17.10 32-bit installiert (vorher war windows vista drauf) und stelle fest, dass das wlan nicht funktioniert. also es wird oben rechts in der leiste gar nicht angeboten.
<bumblebee> man kann zwar unter "verbindungen bearbeiten" ein funknetzwerk einrichten, aber das bringt leider nichts.
<bumblebee> ich vermute, dass die wlan-hardware nicht erkannt wird.
<k1l_> 1. warum nur 32bit? ist das eine reine 32bit cpu?
<k1l_> 2. was sagt lspci, rfkill list ?
<bumblebee> es war zuvor windows vista 32-bit drauf, darum hab ich jetzt wieder 32-bit genommen.
<k1l_> niemand nimmt mehr 32bit, es sei denn man hat cpus von vorm krieg, die nur 32bit können
<stevieh1> der laptop könnte fast inder Liga spielen ;-)
<stevieh1> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=936600
<le_bot> Title: [ubuntu] wireless button on hp 6735s not working (at ubuntuforums.org)
<bumblebee> k1l_: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26465944/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bumblebee> stevieh1: der wireless-button funktioniert, aber er schaltet nur bluetooth an und aus.
<bumblebee> soll ich 64-bit installieren?
<bumblebee> k1l_: "broadcom" ist der bluetooth-adapter, oder?
<stevieh1> wenn die CPU das unterstützt, ja, aber das wird es nicht sein. 
<k1l_> ja ist er
<bumblebee> der wireless-adapter wird also nicht erkannt. im bios ist er aber aktiviert, das hab ich nachgeschaut.
<stevieh1> da steht irgendwas ekliges mit firmware in dem thread
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/Broadcom/
<le_bot> Title: Broadcom › Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source
<k1l_> und dann
<k1l_> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<bumblebee> bist du sicher, dass der wlan-adapter auch ein "broadcom" ist?
<k1l_> 06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Limited BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<k1l_> das ist aus deinem lspci.
<bumblebee> ich dachte, das wäre der bluetooth-adapter
<bumblebee> oder gehört das zusammen?
<k1l_> oftmals machen bt und wlan ein und derselbe chip
<k1l_> aber das 802.11b/g ist schon sehr verdächtig.
<bumblebee> gut, dann teste ich jetzt die befehle
<k1l_> du kannst auch gerne die hardware referenzen raussuchen und es nachschlagen
<bumblebee> ok, dann mach ich das zuerst.
<bumblebee> "Für die kabellose Verbindung sorgen  W-LAN b/g und Bluetooth 2.0 von Broadcom die sich über einen Hardwareschalter oberhalb der Tastatur komfortabel ein-und ausschalten lassen."
<bumblebee> komisch, dass bluetooth funktioniert und wlan nicht
<bumblebee> ok, ich gebe jetzt die befehle ein
<k1l_> ja, wenn der falsche treiber geladen wird, dann kann es auch nicht funktionieren mit dem wlan. die karte wird ja erkannt, wie du am lspci output sehen kannst.
<bumblebee> ok, ja.
<bumblebee> also der erste befehl scheint nichts zu bewirken, wenn ich das richtig deute: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26466031/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bumblebee> soll ich vielleicht "install" eingeben statt "purge"?
<k1l_> nein
<k1l_> du brauchst den b43 treiber. wie du auch in meinem verlinkten wiki zu broadcom sehen kannst
<k1l_> der erste befehl war nur dafür da, alle falschen treiber zu entfernen
<bumblebee> ok, verstehe
<bumblebee> ok, empfiehlt sich jetzt ein neutstart des systems?
<k1l_> ja
<bumblebee> gut, vielen dank und bis gleich
<bumblebee> k1l_: es hat funktioniert!!!
<k1l_> gut
<bumblebee> k1l_: woher wusstest du denn jetzt, welchen treiber dieser pc konkret benötigt!?
<k1l_> wie gesagt steht das auf der wiki seite, die ich verlinkt hatte
<bumblebee> aber da stehen doch etliche unterschiedliche?
<k1l_> ?
<bumblebee> übersicht der bekannten chipsätze und empfohlenen treiber
<bumblebee> das ist eine lange liste
<k1l_> und hast du etwa alle chipsätze dort verbaut?
<bumblebee> nein
<k1l_> natürlcih nicht. man guckt einfach in der liste bei genau dem chipsatz nach, der verbaut ist.
<bumblebee> bin gerade dabei, ein neues funknetzwerk zu erstellen. unter "sicherheit" bietet er mir aber nur wep an, ich bräuchte aber wpa2 laut provider bzw. router.
<k1l_> erstellen? warum verbindest du dich nicht zu dem?
<bumblebee> ok, also es handelt sich nicht um meinen rechner. der ist von einem kumpel. und dessen wlan hab ich hier natürlich nicht zur verfügung. ich will es ihm aber voreinstellen, weil der pc-mäßig noch eine größere niete ist als ich.
<k1l_> er soll einfach auf das symbol klicken, sein wlan auswählen und dann das passwort eingeben
<bumblebee> ja, stimmt, das sollte er eigentlich hinkriegen
<k1l_> da geht mehr schief, wenn du jetzt da was falsches einstellst
<bumblebee> ok
<bumblebee> danke nochmal
<stevieh1> ih. seit wann hat denn deja dup keinen minimize button mehr...
<user03> Hallo, ich habe auf einmal nach den Start einen schwarzen Bildschirm, in recovery mode funktioniert es aber. wo kann ich nachschauen?
<k1l_> nvidia?
<user03> es ist ein laptop aber ich habe keine ahnung welche karte
<k1l_> lspci | nc termbin.com 9999
<k1l_> das spuckt eine url aus, die url bitte hier zeigen
<user03> http://termbin.com/exrp
<k1l_> ok, kein nvidia. dann mal das syslog angucken "cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999"
<user03> http://termbin.com/kx3z
<k1l_> mach mal ein "cat /var/log/syslog.1 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<user03> keine ausgabe
<k1l_> mach mal ein "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<user03> http://termbin.com/ehs7
<user03> k1l_, danke jedenfalls 
<k1l_> jetzt mal ein "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old | nc termbin.com 9999"
<user03> keine ausgabe
<k1l_> wie neu ist das system?
<user03> 1/2 jahre alt
<user03> 6 monate meine ich7
<k1l_> nimm im grub mal nicht recovery sondern den älteren kernel. geht das dann?
<user03> nein
<k1l_> seit wann ist das so?
<user03> sit heute abend
<k1l_> mach mal ein "cat /var/log/apt/term.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<user03> http://termbin.com/z30v
<k1l_> eigentlich solllte da der 4.13.0.32 kernel aktuell sein
<k1l_> in den logs sehe ich nix. das syslog ist vom recovery boot.
<k1l_> was sagt "dkms status"?
<user03> muss ich installieren
<k1l_> und ältere kernel in grub booten gar nicht?
<user03> nein 
<k1l_> wo stoppen sie?
<user03> ichsehe diesen boot vorgang nur in recovery mode
<k1l_> drück im grub mal "e" und entferne quiet und splash/plymouth aus der kernel zeile. danach mit f10 (oder so, steht ja unten) booten. so sieht man wo er hakt
<user03> ok
<user03> danke
<user03> dkms status keine ausgabe
<user03> Ich habe beim Start kein error gesehen aber dann ist ein fester gekommen: your system is runing in a low grafic modus
<user03> und das die grafikkarte nicht erkannt worden ist - ob ich es neu konfiguerieren will oder ..
<k1l_> das ist richtig komisch. weil die alten kernel auch nicht gehen
<k1l_> das xorg log gibts aber nur von dem recovery boot.
<k1l_> liefert "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" etwas?
<user03> nein
<k1l_> und was hast du gemacht bevor es nicht mehr ging?
<user03> geschlafen und davor mit gedit texte bearbeitet
<user03> ich habe gerade ein upddate laufen mit einen neuen kernel, kann das was helfeen vielleicht?
<k1l_> ja versuche mal den nueere kernel
<user03> danke 
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-27
<koelner> Hallo. Ich teste z.Zt. die Vers. 18.04. Da was ich benötige funktioniert bis einwandfrei. Meine Frage, wird aus dieser Vers. automatisch zur gegebener Zeit eine LTS oder muss sie dann neu installiert werden?
<koelner> -bis/+bisher
<ppq> koelner, die wird automatisch zur finalen version 18.04.
<koelner> ppq: Danke.
<ppq> könnte eventuell holprig werden, aber das risiko besteht ja immer bei vorabversionen
<koelner> Obwohl alles bisher funktioniert?
<ppq> ja, klar
<ppq> z.b. ist geplant, auf kernel 4.15 zu setzen
<ppq> momentan hat bionic noch 4.13, afaik
<koelner> Ja.
<ppq> bei amd-gpus wird das noch einige änderungen bringen
<koelner> Dann warte ich mal ab.
<stevieh> nach welchem algorithmus verwirft deja dup denn alte Backups, wenn der platz voll ist?
<BlackBinary> hi leute :)
<BlackBinary> kennt sich jemand mit Caffeine aus?
<k1l_> werden wir nie erfahren, wenn wir die frage nicht kennen :)
<BlackBinary> die 2.8.3 version auf nem 17.10 Ubuntu scheint startet das GUI dazu nicht. Der Indicator läuft lässt sich aber nur aktiviren/deaktivieren.  "Xlib.xauth: warning, no xauthority details available" ist alles was das Gui beim starten in der konsole ausspuckt.
<BlackBinary> läuft caffeine auf 17.10 überhaupt ?
<bumblebee> hi.
<k1l_> nutzt du da das gnome? dann schau dir mal die shell extension caffeine an
<k1l_> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/517/caffeine/
<le_bot> Title: Caffeine - GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<k1l_> ubuntu hat ja seit 17.10 gnome-shell als default
<bumblebee> reicht es aus eurer sicht datenschutztechnisch aus, eine externe festplatte vor der entsorgung zu formatieren (langsam)?
<k1l_> nein, ich würde shred nutzen
<k1l_> !shred
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/shred/
<le_bot> Title: shred › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> dauert aber eben halt lange
<sdx23> ata secure erase reicht bei "normalen" Daten imho. Überall wo's nicht reicht, hätte man es sowieso verschlüsseln sollen.
<bumblebee> danke für die tipps.
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-28
<BlackBinary> weis einer wie man am besten touchpad steuerungsprobleme ambesten angehen kann? - das touchpad funktioniert ansich normal, tweilweise hängt der cursor aber nervig.  beim versuch ihr zu bewegen. Lässt man das pad aber für ein paar sekunden los reagiert alles wieder normal
<BlackBinary> auch zittert der curser an manchen positionen auf dem touchpad sehr stark. Es sind so fehler wo ich nicht weis wie ich die am besten anpacken könnte da das gerät generell läuft 
<tojoko> guten morgen
<BlackBinary> moin
<DaVu> BlackBinary: nicht, dass ich dir gut helfen könnte. Aber man bräuchte vielleicht noch ein paar zusätzliche Infos wie: Hersteller des Laptops oder verwendete Ubuntu-Version
<DaVu> Hast du Google schon bemüht? Sowas wie "Ubuntu <Platzhalter der Version> <Platzhalter Herstteller Laptop> touchpad problem"
<BlackBinary> ein Razer blade Stealth, 17.10 - naklar, ich hab schon einiges dazu gesucht gehabt. wenn das Touchpad nicht funktionieren würde wäre das eine relativ einfache sache 
<DaVu> ok, also ein Kabylake mit Intel HD620 grafik
<DaVu> Vielleicht hilft dir das hier ein wenig: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RazerBlade
<le_bot> Title: RazerBlade - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> unter "Touchpad"
<DaVu> Da kannnst du dir ggf die Settings anzeigen lassen und vielleicht ist dort was offensichtliches drin
<tomreyn> BlackBinary: hast du ggf. noch ein zweites zeigergerät (z.b. maus, touchpad, auch über wireless-link) angeschlossen? das könnte sowas hervorrufen.
<BlackBinary> Tatsächlich, das Display ist Touch - sofern das auch in diese kategorie geht 
<BlackBinary> Allerdings wird der Display überhauptnicht berührt  in dieser zeit  wo das problem mit dem touchpad auftritt
<Rolfi> Hallo! Schönen Sonntag! Habe vor mir einen alten Laptop Asus K51 AC von 2009 mit 3 GB Ram 32 bit sowie 
<Rolfi> AMD Athlon Processor X2 QL-65 Dual Core 2,1 MGHz, Bios AMI 02.61 Version 211
<Rolfi> Leider nur CD und Bios nicht auf USB umstellbar. Welche Ubuntu-Version geht noch auf eine CD?
<Rolfi> Möchte das vorhanden Win Vista durch Linux ersetzen.
<ppq> Rolfi, Lubuntu 16.04.3 i386 könntest du nehmen. das passt noch auf CD
<ppq> Rolfi, oh, ne, tut es doch nicht.
<ppq> Rolfi, ansonsten einfach netboot-image nutzen und aus dem internet installieren. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Rolfi> Danke! 
<ppq> Rolfi, das ist dann der textbasierte installer. würde dir empfehlen, die lubuntu-oberfläche zu installieren, angesichts der betagten hardware :-)
<ppq> xubuntu könnte auch noch funktionieren
<ppq> letzteres ist imho etwas komfortabler
<Rolfi> Danke für die Tipps!
<stevieh> hmm... wo sollte ich denn suchen: nach dem login geht mein Rechner in den standby. Nach dem aufwecken bin ich ohne passwort eingeloggt.
<sdx23> stevieh: syslog, daemon.log, Log des Displaymanagers.
<Rolfi> Hallo ppq! Habe gemäß Tipp von vorhin auf dem Uralt-Laptop mit mini -CD Linux problemlos neben Win Vista installiert.
<ppq> Rolfi, sehr schön
<ppq> welchen desktop hast du genommen?
<Rolfi> Nun beim Start auch die übliche Auswahl zwischen Win und Ubuntu bekommen, aber dann..
<Rolfi> läuft er bei Ubuntu auf die Meldung: /dev/sda5: clean, ,,,/... files, .../... blocks und bleibt mit blinkendem Cursor in der nächsten Zeile stehen.
<Rolfi> ... = sind Zahlen, die ich jetzt nicht wiedergebe
<Rolfi> Ist da etwas schief gelaufen oder muß er da eventuell eine halbe Ewigkeit beim Erstauflauf irgendetwas lange prüfen?
<Rolfi> erstaufruf
<k1l_> das "/dev/... clean" klingt nach einem dateisystem check. das kann bei alten platten mal etwas dauern
<ppq> Rolfi, starte mal neu (strg+alt+entf) und halte shift gedrückt, dann kommst du ins grub bootmenü. dort kannst du dann mal den boot-eintrag editieren und die beiden bootoptionen "quiet" und "nosplash" rausnehmen, dann kriegst du mehr informationen beim booten
<ppq> stimmt, erstmal abwarten macht natürlich sinn, vllt. kommt der noch hoch
<Rolfi> ich warte nun schon 15 min
<Rolfi> Nach Affengriff kam ordnungsgemäß noch kurz Ubuntu 16.4
<Rolfi> Starte mal  Win
<Rolfi> Win prüft jetzt auch erst die Platte. Offenbar ne Sache vom Partition-Verkleinern
<ppq> achso, jo
<Rolfi> ppq: Betr. desktop: Beim Installieren mit mini habe ich beim Ankreuzen was falsch gemacht. Wollte ein Kreuzchen setzen
<Rolfi> mit return, aber das bedeutete weiter ohne "zurück". Habe also jetzt ein Linux ohne alles.
<ppq> Rolfi, achso. macht nichts. einfach das paket (z.b.) xubuntu-desktop nachinstallieren
<Rolfi> Aber das ist nach meiner Meinung gerade nicht das Problem. 
<Rolfi> Genau.
<Rolfi> Aber erst mal so weit kommen. Im Moment meint das Vista, sich noch aktualisieren zu müssen (haha!)
<ppq> :)
<Rolfi> So, nun Neustart und Ubuntu mit Shift+Return ausgewählt. Ergebnis: tot (schwarzer Bildschirm). Nichts geht.
<ppq> Rolfi, hattest du auch die o.g. bootoptionen temporär rausgenommen?
<ppq> quiet und splash
<ppq> (nocht nosplash, das war ein fehler meinerseits)
<Rolfi> ne, da wollte ich doch erst hin. Aah, du meinst, das gibt es im Bootmenu selber. Moment
<ppq> ja, von grub das bootmenü. unten steht, wie du den eintrag editieren kannst. da ist dann eine zeile voller parameter, recht weit hinten (iirc) sind die beiden bootoptionen quiet und splash. die einfach rausnehmen, aber das "--" dahinter drinlassen, und booten
<Rolfi> Ah, Missverständnis! also ins Grub mit Taste e. Ja da steht linux   /boot/...  ...ro splash quiet $vt\_handoff
<Rolfi> Ah, Missverständnis! also ins Grub mit Taste e. Ja da steht linux   /boot/...  ...ro splash quiet $vt\_handoff
<Rolfi> Prima, jetzt sieht man, ob etwas getan wird beim Booten.
<Rolfi> ppq: Da bin ich wieder. Brauchte das LAN-Kabel für den Laptop.
<Rolfi> Also: Aufruf von Linux lief durch (zwischendurch downloads von 5 min). Dann mitten in der desktop-Installation mit apr-get Stillstand.
<Rolfi> apt-get
<ppq> Rolfi, gebootet hat er also? woran lag es denn, dass es vorhin nicht ging?
<Rolfi> Neustart: wieder splash quiet raus. Aber danach tot (schwarzer Bildschirm)
<Rolfi> kein Ahnung, jetzt wieder
<Rolfi> Vielleicht sind 3 GB doch zu wenig?
<ppq> nein, das reicht
<ppq> aber teste den RAM mal, mit memtest
<Rolfi> Komisch, mach jetzt das Gleiche. Editier die beiden Sachen raus und beende Bios mit F10, wie vorhin. 
<ppq> sollte im grub bootmenü auswählbar sein, wenn das paket memtest86+ installiert ist
<ppq> ggf unter "weitere optionen" o.ä.
<ppq> das dann mal ein paar stunden durchlaufen lassen.
<ppq> wenn einer der ram-riegel kaputt ist, kann das durchaus so sporadisch auftretende fehler verursachen
<Rolfi> Was unter Grub-Optionen auswählen?
<ppq> den memtest
<Rolfi> Okay, mach ich jetzt mal. Kann dauern.
<ppq> wenn besagtes paket installiert ist, sollte es einen entsprechenden eintrag im grub-bootmenü geben
<Rolfi> So ein Schätzchen kann ja Macken haben.
<Rolfi> Ne, leider nicht auswählbar.
<Rolfi> Es gibt: Erweitere Optionen für Ubuntu, darunter recovery mode, Win recovery Environment, Win Vista.
<Rolfi> Kann ich etwas mit externem Start noch richten?
<Rolfi> Hab noch aus meinen alten DOS-Zeiten so eine Minimal-Boot und Test-CD. Werd ich mal drauf loslassen.Also erst mal danke
<Rolfi> Hab mal wieder viel gelernt (Mini-Linux).  Schönen Sonntag und Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Rolfi> Hab mal wieder viel gelernt (Mini-Linux).  Schönen Sonntag und Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Rolfi> ppq: Hab mit uralter Boot-CD den Speicher geprüft. Alles okay. Also ist mit dem Grub etwas schief gelaufen.
<Rolfi> Gehe also in den Grub-Editor, lösche die beiden Sachen und schließe mit F10 zum Booten, aber der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz, nicht einmal ein Cursor.
<Rolfi> Wie ist das mit der mini-Installation: Kann man damit auch auch Linux überinstallieren?
<Rolfi> Dann würde ich das glatt noch einmal machen.
<ppq> Rolfi, ja, kann man machen. möglicherweise hilft es, aber ich wüsste jetzt nicht wieso
<ppq> Rolfi, wie lange hast du den ram-test laufen lassen?
<Rolfi> ganz durch
<Rolfi> bis gerade eben
<ppq> also 2 stunden? ok, muss nicht heißen dass der ram fehlerfrei ist, aber wird wahrscheinlich so sein
<Rolfi> vielleicht weil ich bei der Paket-Installation auf return gedrückt hatte?
<Rolfi> Der Ram-Test besteht aus 4 Tests.
<ppq> in eine shell müsste er trotzdem booten, auch ohne installierte desktopumgebung
<Rolfi> Wird das Grub bei externem Starten von der Mini-CD wieder ganz neu gemacht?
<Rolfi> Komisch war, daß auch Vista einen Speichertest wollte.
<Rolfi> Vielleicht beim Verkleinern der Partitionen etwas passiert?
<ppq> Rolfi, was man im grub bootmenü ändert ist immer nur temporär, für den einen boot
<Rolfi> Nein, ich meinte bei Überinstallation
<ppq> und was windows da gemacht hat, war wohl eher ein dateisystem-check auf der festplatte, kein ram-test
<ppq> und ja, grub wird neu gemacht wenn man neu installiert
<Rolfi> Okay. Ich laß das mal nebenbei laufen. Wir sind ja Weltmeister, Weltmeister im Elektronik-Schrott. Und da wollte ich ja nur ein wenig
<Rolfi> gegenan arbeiten. Aber zu viel sollte man auch nicht investieren. Schönen Abend noch.
<ppq> viel erfolg :)
<stevieh> sdx23: Jan 28 15:42:43 stevex230 systemd[1]: Started TLP suspend/resume.
<stevieh> aber warum der schlingel das macht...
<sdx23> stevieh: erstmal tlp purgen
<stevieh> och ne, das hab ich ja grad installiert :-)
<TheJesus> hi, ich habe das Problem, seit dem letzten update kann ich kein ton mehr über HDMI wiedergeben.
<TheJesus> also dist upgrade
<k1l_> welches ubuntu? welcher kernel? welche hardware?
<k1l_> ists im alsamixer/pulseaudio auf mute gestellt?
<k1l_> gehts mit nem alten kernel in grub?
<stevieh> sdx23: ok. wenn ich TLP wegmache, bleibts an. Will ich aber :-)
<TheJesus> k1l_: das aktuelle ubuntu?
<TheJesus> https://askubuntu.com/questions/112512/ubuntu-refuses-to-output-audio-via-hdmi#117773
<k1l_> TheJesus: ich weiß es nicht? ich sitze nicht an deinem rechner
<le_bot> Title: sound - Ubuntu refuses to output audio via HDMI - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<TheJesus> das hat geholfen
<TheJesus> ist ja nichtmal meiner :P
<TheJesus> so richtig verstehen tu ich das ganze nicht
<TheJesus> HDMI war einfach nicht in der geräte liste
<TheJesus> beim lautstärkeregler
<TheJesus> trotzdem danke :)
<BOHverkill> sf
<BOHverkill> ups
<k1l_> psssst :)
#ubuntu-de 2019-01-21
<empedokles78> "Tip: You can use livepatch to keep your computer more secure between restarts"
<empedokles78> Was ist livepatch?
<leszek> empedokles78: ne möglichkeit den linux kernel zu aktualisieren live, ohne neustart
<tomreyn> für uptimefanatiker
<tomreyn> und menschen (wie mich) die sich keine ordentliche hochverfügbarkeit leisten können
<empedokles78> wo kann ich das einstellen?
<empedokles78> und: ist das nicht eine hochverfügbarkeit? :)
<koegs> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Livepatch/
<le_bot> Title: Livepatch › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<empedokles78> oh, ein snap. das wurde hier immer als ziemlich ungünstig dargestellt.
<empedokles78> ubuntu-one habe ich glaub auch nicht.
<empedokles78> wurde das nicht eingestellt?
<Rochvellon> snap ist insofern ungünstig, wenn dort Programme/Bibliotheken mitgeliefert werden, die nie oder nur alle Jubeljahre eine Aktualisierung erfahren und somit eine potentielle Sicherheitslücke darstellen können
<koegs> bei nem snap von ubuntu selber kann man vielleicht etwas vertrauen anbringen, wenn man schon deren live-patch service nutzen will :D
<leszek> jemand schonmal bei novnc "No DISPLAY found." gehabt als Fehler? Irgendwie komm ich nicht weiter. Xorg läuft soweit novnc natürlich auch 
<k1l> was nimmt man für die shell um einer pdf eine seite abzuzwacken, wenn pdftk nicht mehr in den repos ist?
<k1l> ok, als einfacher workaround hab ich jetzt einfach in eine datei gedruckt ohne die seite.
<ppq> k1l, sonst pdfseparate von den popplern
<ppq> paket poppler-utils glaub ich
<dreamon> apollo13, Kann man mit keepassxc auch ein Terminal autotypen? Z.B. sudo werden oder ein Luks öffenen wäre cool
<apollo13> dreamon: ja, wenn der title stimmt
<apollo13> dreamon: autotype geht immer auf den namen des fensters, wennst das richtig einträgst bzw setzt kannst autotypen (mit beliebiger keysequence)
<dreamon> apollo13, Angeblich kann mit {REF:U@I:UUID} auch von einem anderen eintrag was ausfüllen lassen. leider krieg ich Syntax Fehler
<dreamon> https://keepass.info/help/base/fieldrefs.html
<le_bot> Title: Field References - KeePass (at keepass.info)
<apollo13> dreamon: keepass != keepassxc ;)
<dreamon> apollo13, Schon nur haben die Jungs von keepassxc mir das gesagt.
<dreamon> Wobei der Schrieb: {REF:P:[other entry uuid]}
<apollo13> sekunde ich guck mal
<apollo13> dreamon: also hier geht {REF:U@I:99766B849C466D5C1D22971F08CA4C03}
<apollo13> dreamon: versuchs mal über rechtsklick -> clone entry  und dann copy references anhacken
<apollo13> dann soltest sehen was er tut
<apollo13> wennst das nicht hast -> zu alte version
<dreamon> Ich hab die deutsche Version. meine UUIDs haben kleinbuchstaben. Kopiere ich die von der Falsche Stelle her?
<dreamon> Version 2.3.4
<apollo13> ich weiß es nicht, was passiert wenn du wie vorgeschlagen clone verwendest?
<dreamon> Dann hab ich einen Clone
<apollo13> und der geht nicht?
<dreamon> Doch der Geht
<apollo13> ok, hier hat er beim clonen die uuid auch uppercased
<apollo13> im original ist sie aber mit kleinen buchstaben
<dreamon> Ok mein Fehler ich hab das zeug beim Autotype eingetragen. Aber das gehört in den Usernamen eingetragen
<apollo13> ja
<apollo13> oder passwort oder wo auch immer
<dreamon> Beim Autotype kann man das steht auch der {...} Kram
<apollo13> aber im autottype selbst referenzierst ja auf die felder ausm eintrag selbst
<dreamon> Ok das wußte ich nicht. 
<apollo13> https://github.com/keepassxreboot/keepassxc/wiki/Autotype-Custom-Sequence
<le_bot> Title: Autotype Custom Sequence · keepassxreboot/keepassxc Wiki · GitHub (at github.com)
<dreamon> Danke für den Tip mit dem Clonen. Sonst wäre es mir echt nicht aufgefallen!!
<dreamon> hui. Das ist ja richtig nützlich!
<apollo13> hast du so oft das selbe passwort? :D
<dreamon> nee. aber ich dann damit einen sudo REF machen und den aufrufen wenn nötig.
<dreamon> Wenn er ein REF drin hat zeigt er es in Geisterschrift an, obwohl es wählbar ist.
<dreamon> Und wenn man im Username {ENTER} macht, dann tut er es leider nicht. Der ärger geht weiter
<apollo13> das sollst ja nicht im username tun
<apollo13> das sollst im autotype tun
 * apollo13 fragt sich warum du dich so kompliziert anstellst
<apollo13> edit den eintrag, geh auf auto-type -> "use custom auto-type sequence" und gibt dort ein was ich dir davor als link geschickt habe
<dreamon> Blicks nicht mehr. mal ganz langsam.
<dreamon> Ich habe einen entry der heißt SUDO wenn der durchläuft bin ich root. Der geht.
<dreamon> Nun will ich z.B. einen Entry machen der sudo lukssetup -open ... (nur beispiel) und das luks passwort übergeben möchte. 
<dreamon> Dann wäre es doch schön wenn ich nur den Luks eintrag aufrufen. Und der den SUDO eintrag durchlaufen läßt und dann anschließten den Luks eintrag.
<apollo13> dafür musst im luks eintrag in nem 2. feld das sudo passwort referenzieren
<apollo13> am besten unter advanced -> additional attributes -> add
<apollo13> und dann halt im autotype: {S:dein_advanced_entry}{ENTER}{DELAY 500}{PASSWORD}
<apollo13> ah und noch ein {ENTER} ;)
<dreamon> Oh Weh.. 
<dreamon> Kann ich nicht einfach den SUDO entry durchlaufen lassen, dann bin ich ja root und er frägt beim sudo lukssetup nicht mehr nach dem passwort. und kann einfach Luks PW übergeben.
<apollo13> kannst ja vorschlagen *schulterzuck*
<apollo13> aber irgendwie verkomplizierst das halt auch mehr als nötig :þ
<dreamon> Klopf mir bitte nochmal kurz auf den Kopf → apollo13> edit den eintrag, geh auf auto-type -> "use custom auto-type sequence" und gibt dort ein was ich dir davor als link geschickt habe
<dreamon> apollo13, ich habs nun so gemacht wie du sagtest und das {S:SUDO} Ausgeführt.. und dort im advanced {REF:...} eingetragen.
<dreamon> Leider gibt er das was in advanced drin steht genau so aus wie es da drin steht. Er ersetzt es nicht mit den Daten aus dem SUDO eintrag.. Gemein
<dreamon> Hast das schon mal versucht?
<apollo13> leben ist hart ;) kA ich habs noch nie verwendet, hab das erste mal heute von dir davon gehört
<dreamon> LOL.. ich stell mich kompliziert an.. ;)
<apollo13> naja bis auf die ref geht es aber so wie ich vorgeschlagen hab :þ
<apollo13> anways, patches welcome I gues
<apollo13> klingt ja nach nem simplen fix
<dreamon> Ja wenn man einen Liebesbrief übergeben will.. :=0
<apollo13> aber um auf dein kompliziert zurück zukommen:
<apollo13> warum lässt du luksOpen nicht einfach über sudoers ohne passwort ausführen (dafür bezog sich kompliziert eigentlich)
<apollo13> oder bringt es dir irgendwas dass er für luksOpen nach nem sudo passwort fragt?
<dreamon> apollo13, Ahso. Wenn das keine Sicherheitsloch aufreißt..?
<apollo13> das musst du selber evaluieren
<apollo13> aber vor was versuchst du dich zu schützen? das ist wahrscheinlich ein single user pc mit verschlüsseltem hard drive?
<apollo13> im schlimmsten fall hast auch noch docker installiert :D
<dreamon> Nunja. Wenn keepassxc das sauber macht, dann könnte ich die container auf anderem PC auch einfach einbinden. 
<dreamon> Ich kämpf an der Stelle mal weiter. Das sollte doch machbar sein
<apollo13> welche container? außerdem hoffe ich dass du keepassxc nicht auf nem pc ausführst wo wer anders zugriff hat
<dreamon> Im moment experimentiere ich lediglich und Lerne.
<dreamon> apollo13, Hui. scheint ein Bug zu sein.. :)
<dreamon> apollo13, Angeblich wollen sie der Idee nachgehen.. bin mal gespannt
<dreamon> apollo13, https://github.com/keepassxreboot/keepassxc/issues/2633 → Gerade angelegt worden.
<le_bot> Title: Auto-type does not allow references in syntax · Issue #2633 · keepassxreboot/keepassxc · GitHub (at github.com)
#ubuntu-de 2019-01-22
<apollo13> dreamon_: joah, wie gesagt das sind einfache fixes für die sie sicher auch PRs akzeptieren wennst welche aufmachst
<LupusE> g'morgen
<j0k> wie kann ich mit https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/virt-manager/ ein bestimmtes USB Gerät an den Gast weiterreichen?
<le_bot> Title: virt-manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LupusE>  Man kann mit Hilfe des virt-managers auch die Hardware der VM im Nachhinein ändern. Dazu klickt man im Hauptfenster auf die gewünscht VM und klickt dann auf den Reiter "Hardware". In der Liste kann man nun eine Hardware-Komponente auswählen und - falls möglich - deren Eigenschaften ändern. Über die Schaltflächen "Hinzufügen" und "Entfernen" kann man Hardware-Komponenten "ein-" bzw. "ausbauen".
<LupusE> Die Änderungen sind teilweise auch im laufenden Betrieb möglich.
<LupusE> ps: der VMM ist nur eine GUI für libvirt. was darunter laeuft bestimmt wie USB gehandhabt wird. es gibt einen untershcied zwischen 'usb redirect' und 'usb passthough'. die frage ist nun was du einsetzt und/oder was du genau vor hast.
<LupusE> https://www.spice-space.org/usbredir.html  <- sehr ausführlich.
<le_bot> Title: usbredir (at www.spice-space.org)
<j0k> LupusE: Irgendwie scheint mein virt-manager da leicht anders aufgebaut zu sein aber ich verstehe in etwa was Du meinst. Ich kann dieses spezielle USB Gerät welches ich in genau diesem einen Gast brauche auch über "anzeigen Details" auch mittels "Gerät hinzufügen" finden und hinzufügen. Fortan steht das dann auch in der "Hardwareliste"
<LupusE> ist das nun die loesung oder stecht darin noch eine frage?
<j0k> leider dreh ich mich im Kreis. Das hinzufügen klappte; ja. Aber im Gast bringt ein lsusb leider immer noch nicht dieses USB Gerät angezeigt
<LupusE> ich vermute dann kann der gast kein hotplug. vermutlich weil er zu der ziet noch keinen usb controller kannte ... und/oder du hast das geraet auf einen port gemapped, wlechen der gast nicht kennt.
<j0k> neues virtuelles Gerät hinzufügen -> USB Host Device -> richtiges USB Gerät auswählen - in der Liste ist nun die ID des Geräts gelistet. Starte ich nun den Gast brint lsusb diesen aber trotzdem nicht
<j0k> muss ich den USB Stick bei den Bootoptionen an haken vielleicht?
<LupusE> dann steige ich hier aus. ist mir alles zu meta.
<j0k> öhm? Wie meinst Du das?
<LupusE> du hast einen usbstick und du klickst hinzufügen... mehr weis ich nicht. obwohl ich oben bereits erwaehnte, dass wir hier ueber eine oberflaeche sprechen, nicht uebr ein system. du hast noch in keinem satz erwaehnt womit eigentlich virtualisiert wird. ode rob du redirect ode rpatththough bevorzugst ... also kann ich raten, ohne dein setup zu kennen. dafuer ist mir meine zeit zu teuer.
<j0k> der virt-manager und auch das dazugehörige vm Gedönse läuft auf einem Server der ubuntu 16.04.5 als Unterbau hat
<Wishpacker> Moin
<Wishpacker> ich hätte da mal ne frage
<Wishpacker> ich hab diesen low grapic mode und mein ubuntu startet nicht mehr
<Wishpacker> jetzt soll ich failsafex anmachen und ctrl, alt unď f1 drücken
<Wishpacker> gibts da vllt nen befehl oder so der dasselbe bewirkt wie die tastenkombination?
<Wishpacker> weil ich kann aufgrund meiner behinderung nicht mehrere tasten auf einmal drücken
<ppq> Wishpacker, ja, dafür gibt es chvt
<ppq> der einzige parameter ist die nummer des tty, zb. 2
<ppq> sudo chvt 2
<ppq> so zum beispiel
<Wishpacker> kannst du mir das genauer erklären oder nen link dazu geben?
<ppq> Wishpacker, ich glaube, zielführender wäre es, wenn du erstmal dein ursprüngliches problem erläuterst
<ppq> Wishpacker, zu dem befehl gibt es eigentlich nicht viel zu sagen. der hat den gleichen effekt wie Ctrl+Alt+F2, nämlich den, zum virtuellen terminal 2 zu wechseln. auf einem davon, 1 oder 7, läuft der x-server
<Wishpacker> wenn ich failsafex anmachs
<Wishpacker> ekann ich ja untrn was schreiben, da schreibe ich sudo chvt 2 hin?
<ppq> Wishpacker, zeig bitte mal deine /var/log/Xorg.0.log, da sollte ersichtlich sein was das problem deines xservers ist
<ppq> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Wishpacker> wie kann ich das aufrufen?
<ppq> Wishpacker, du kannst sie bspw. mit pastebinit von der kommandozeile aus hochladen. sudo apt install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ppq> dann kriegst du eine URL, unter der wir die logdatei einsehen können
<Wishpacker> oh gott des ist ja voll der stress
<Wishpacker> ich hab nur meinen defekten pc und mein handy^^
<ppq> Wishpacker, hast du keine live-cd oder live-stick da? dann könntest du das fest installierte ubuntu entspannt mit laufender grafischer benutzeroberfläche debuggen.
<Wishpacker> oh doch meine installations cd
<Wishpacker> warte mal
<Wishpacker> aber wäre es nicht simpler wenn du mir erklärst wo ich chvt hinschreibe und welche nummer?
<ppq> Wishpacker, ich habe keine ahnung, was bei dir das problem ist, und ob chvt da überhaupt sinnvoll ist. wollte nur deine frage beantworten :)
<ppq> hinschreiben tut man befehle in ein terminal. entweder ein virtuelles terminal, das ist die TTY1-TTY7 geschichte, oder in ein emuliertes terminal unter X (also ein fenster mit terminalemulator)
<Wishpacker> kann ich dich vorübergehend bei facebook adden oder hast du kik oder so? weil ich glaub des gibt ne längere geschichte
<ppq> habe kein facebook, was ist kik? komm einfach wieder hier in den channel, so haben auch andere die gelegenheit, was beizutragen
<ppq> Wishpacker, es gibt auch einen webchat: http://webchat.freenode.net/ - so musst du im live-system nicht extra einen irc client installieren
<le_bot> Title: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc) (at webchat.freenode.net)
<Wishpacker> bist du regelmäßig hier? falls wir heute nicht fertig werden dachte ich
<ppq> schaue nebenher immer wieder mal rein, ja.
<Wishpacker> Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, das ich kein live system habe
<ppq> Wishpacker, kannst du irgendwo eins besorgen? irgendein pc mit internet + usb-stick reicht ja.
<Wishpacker> erst am wochenende
<ppq> Wishpacker, starte ubuntu mal im abgesicherten modus, dann kommst du zu diesem fenster: https://i.stack.imgur.com/R5oV8.png - dort "root" wählen und ausführen:
<ppq> mount -o remount,rw /
<ppq> apt update
<ppq> apt install pastebinit
<ppq> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ppq> dann können wir endlich mal sehen was da los ist.
<Wishpacker> muss jetzt off, melde mich dann mit dem ergebnis
<Fuchs> alternativ zum webchat:  https://kiwi.freenode.net
<le_bot> Title: Kiwi IRC (at kiwi.freenode.net)
<Fuchs> ist etwas weniger angestaubt 
<Fussel> ich schau mal Fuchs
#ubuntu-de 2019-01-23
<Wishpacker> ppq: hey hab was interessantes rausgefunden
<Wishpacker> wenn ich im recovery mode auf resume gehe, startet mein system
<j0k> Wishpacker: wo klemmt es denn?
<Wishpacker> also ich habe diesen low grapic mode
<j0k> hmm ...welches Ubuntu? Welcher Desktop?
<j0k> Infos über die Grafikkarte wären sicher auch hilfreich (lspci listet sie vermutlich)
<Wishpacker> noch ubuntu 14.04 weil ich aufgrund dieses fehlers neu installiert habe
<Fuchs> _14_.04? 
<Fuchs> da bist Du aber sehr sehr sehr nahe am EOL 
<Fuchs> schon mal ueberlegt etwas aktuelleres zu nehmen? 
<j0k> warum installiert man, wenn man schon eh neu istallieren muss ein über 4 Jahre altes Ubuntu? Wishpacker 
<Wishpacker> des hatte ich noch auf cd halt
<Wishpacker> sobald alles tut werde ich updaten
<j0k> LTS ist ja gut und schön und oft auch vernünftig. Aber "nur weil die CD ja schon immer noch hier liegt" muss das nicht die beste Installationswahl sein
<k1l> Wishpacker: das problem ist, dass hardware support sich mit den versionen teilweise stark verändert
<j0k> boot sie im Livemodus - lad was neueres runter und brenn es oder pack es auf nen Stick und installier das dann. Macht doch keinen Sinn das jetzt zu reparieren wenn Du was neueres willst. 
<j0k> ein Releaseupgrade (und dann auch noch über 2 LTS Versionen in denen sich sehr viel verändert hat) macht als "Neuinstallation" wirklich kaum Sinn. 
<dreamon> Wishpacker, Hab hier auch eine Kiste mit diesem Problem. Ich hab im moment als Bootoption nomodeset eingetragen. Damit bootet es. Aber ist auch sehr unbefriedigend
<dreamon> Woran könnte es liegen das Thunar mir jedes USB storage nur als root einhängt. Ich kann nicht drauf schreiben. FAT32,NTFS.. 
<dreamon> -> /dev/sdf1 on /media/usb3 type vfat (rw,nodev,noexec,noatime,nodiratime,sync,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)
<dreamon> drwxr-xr-x  72 root    root     32K Jan  1  1970 usb3
<Rolfi05> Guten Abend! Frage eines Seniors: Bei sudo apt-get update erhalte ich "weak diget". Ist das etwas Schlimmes?
<Rolfi05> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HH4Dkr6zM7/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Rolfi05> weak digest
<k1l> die fremdquelle, die du da eingebunden hast,  nutzt eine veraltete technik um ihre pakete zu signieren.
<k1l> das sollte seit 2016 schon geändert worden sein
<Rolfi05> k1 l: Das ist mein Brother Drucker. Was muß ich tun?
<k1l> du sleber kannst da nichts tun. das muss der betreiber des repos machen. also openprinting
<Rolfi05> Also kann ich das so lassen. Danke!
<k1l> ja, es ist "nur" eine warnung.
<Rolfi05> Okay. Danke für die Info. Schönen Abend noch.
<dreamon> Ich hab gerade herausgefunden, daß das nur passiert wenn keepassxc im Hintergrund läuft. Beende ich diesen mountet er wieder normal und auch in ein anderes Verzeichnis wie früher.
#ubuntu-de 2019-01-24
<pixelheld> :q
<pixelheld> :q
<p01nt3r> nabend. seit neuinstallation von ubuntu mate 18.04. ist der text der tty1 unscharf. auf den anderen ttyx ist es noch schlimmer/verschwommener. woran kann das liegen?
<p01nt3r> der desktop sieht ansonsten ganz normal aus.
<p01nt3r> fahre eine dual-monitor-konfig mit 2 monitoren und verschiedenen auflösungen.
<j0k> auf der TTY? Unscharf? klingt erst mal merkwürdig
<j0k> du sprichts von "Text only" per "STRG+ALT+F1...6" ?
<j0k> p01nt3r: ?
<p01nt3r> j0k, genau
<j0k> und die GUI ist scharf? klingt koisch
<j0k> komisch sogar
<p01nt3r> jap
<j0k> vielleicht einfach nur eine doofe Schriftart im TTY?
<p01nt3r> wie kann ich das festellen bzw. ändern?
<p01nt3r> +st
<p01nt3r> das komische ist auch, dass es nur auf der ersten tty anders ist als auf den anderen
<j0k> also das, dass es auf verschiedenen TTY (auf dem selben Monitor? Du sprachst von 2?) dann auch noch "unterschiedlich" ist ... sehr seltsam. Kannst da vielleicht mal jeweils n foto hochladen davon p01nt3r 
<p01nt3r> jo sek.
<p01nt3r> j0k, bitte: http://img4web.com/g/aLIUJG das handy verbessert es noch, da sieht es nicht ganz so schlimm aus wie es dann wirklich ist
<le_bot> Title: Galerie | aLIUJG | img4web.com (at img4web.com)
<dreamon> Sieht mehr danach aus als würde deine Monitor die Auflösung nicht gerne mögen.
<j0k> wie ist der Monitor denn angeschlossen? VGA DVI
<j0k> so vom Foto her würd ich ja auf ein eher älteres Monitormodell tippen
<Loetmichel> ich würde sagen: altes TFT mit mieserablem upscaler
<p01nt3r> dvi, 1440x900, nativ
<p01nt3r> lief vor der neuinstallation perfekt mit genau den gleichen einstellungen
<Loetmichel> p01nt3r: das ist kein 1440*900
<p01nt3r> aber in der gui.
<Loetmichel> das sieht eher wie 640*480 aus das auf 1440*900 vom monitor aufgeblasen wird
<Loetmichel> mit einem beschissenen upscaler
<p01nt3r> ok, was kann ich jetzt tun?
<Loetmichel> terminal in der gui benutzen?
<p01nt3r> das muss doch einen grund haben, vorher ging es doch auch.
<Loetmichel> das sieht verdammt danach aus daß die boot shell in 640*480 läuft
<Loetmichel> aber WARUM bin ich auch überfragt. da müssen her andere ran, sorry
<p01nt3r> könnten boot parameter das beeinflussen?
<p01nt3r> oder kann es am nvidia-treiber liegen?
<j0k> könnte durchaus sein
<j0k> also ersteres
<p01nt3r> inwiefern?
<Loetmichel> geht -fbdev noch?
<Loetmichel> <- hat lange keine bootparameter mehr benutzt, sorry
<p01nt3r> ist da evtl. sowas wie gfxpayload falsch gesetzt evtl.?
<p01nt3r> -evtl. xD
<p01nt3r> oder gar nicht gesetzt?
<p01nt3r> meine xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qJTTpGXSmQ/ (ist es normal, dass da nur ein monitor drin angegeben ist? sollten das nicht 2 sein?
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> habe die aus der vorherigen installation übernommen, da ging alles tadellos
<j0k> heutzutage™ braucht es doch meist gar keine xorg.conf mehr
<p01nt3r> ich musste eine anlegen, da eben dieser monitor keine brauchbaren EDID-Daten an die Graka liefert (ja, er ist älter).
<j0k> und greift die nicht eh erst für die GUI?
<p01nt3r> werden die tty's noch durch grub bestimmt oder durch den kernel?
<j0k> ich dacht eigenltich durch grub ... und da gibts ja auch entsprechende Bootoptionen. Aber kann mich auch durchaus irren. Hatte da noch keine diesartigen Probleme
<p01nt3r> vielleicht kann jemand etwas ungewöhnliches in meiner grub.cfg erkennen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4zGXjSm3rT/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<j0k> sollte man da nicht eigentlich besser die Finger davon lassen und sie besser von /etc/default/grub kreieren lassen? oder wie war das nochmal
<j0k> siehe auch https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration/
<le_bot> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<j0k> ob das aber nachträglich eine ggf. verbogene grub.cfg korrigieren kann weiß ich auch nicht
<p01nt3r> kann es auch irgendetwas mit den sich beissenden treibern nvidia/nouveau zu tun haben, dass sich da was in die quere gekommen ist?
<j0k> ach das is auch och so ein hybrid Dings?
<p01nt3r> nein. standard-mässig wird bei der installation ja nouveau installiert, wenns eine nvidia graka ist.
<j0k> auf dem Sektor hat sich soweit ich hörte eh einiges verändert/verbessert
<j0k> ahso
<p01nt3r> der nvidia treiber lässt sich nicht sauber installieren, wenn das nouveau-modul noch geladen ist
<p01nt3r> so war es bisher immer
<j0k> ich dachte immer dass das proprietäre NVidia Gedönse erst in der GUI greift
<p01nt3r> daher hab ich vor der installation des nvidia-treibers das nouveau-modul geblacklistet
<j0k> aber wirklich schlau bin ich da selber nie draus geworden
<p01nt3r> als kernel-boot-parameter: modprobe.blacklist=nouveau
<p01nt3r> danach in der gui gecheckt, ob das nouveau-modul auch nicht läuft per "lsmod | grep nouveau"
<j0k> p01nt3r: ich würd ja eher erst mal mit https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Aussehen/#Aufloesung und Bootoptionen für Grub versuchen ... aber ist bei mir auch nur stochern im Nebel
<le_bot> Title: Aussehen › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<p01nt3r> als das der fall war, dann nvidia aus den repos installiert per "anwendungen und aktualisierungen" -> "zusätzliche treiber"
<p01nt3r> während der installation hab ich ihm dann die xorg.conf untergeschoben und neu gestartet.
<p01nt3r> ok werd es mir mal reinziehen - den artikel kenn ich noch gar nicht
<p01nt3r> danke erstmal soweit
<Herbert-51> hab da ein kleines problem ubuntu 18.4 vom stick zu installieren. der rechner bleibt stehen und macht garnix mehr. hat da einer ne idee woran das liegen kann
<Herbert-51> dann hier noch mal
<Herbert-51> also ich komme bis zur auswahl der sprache, danach macht er nix mehr
<Herbert-51> sicheres starten ist abgeschaltet
<Herbert-51> habe jetzt schon 2 sticks ausprobiert immer das selbe also daran kann es nicht liegen
<k1l_> ist da besondere hardware im spiel?
<Herbert-51> es geht auch nicht das ausprobieren
<k1l_> was ist wenn du splash und quiet rausnimmst als bootoptionen?
<Herbert-51> eigendlich nicht
<Herbert-51> muss ich ausprobieren. finde ich unter Bootoptionen im bios?
<k1l_> nein
<Herbert-51> wo denn?
<k1l_> das sind kernel optionen, die findest du im menü des live usb
<k1l_> aber warte, wie hast du den stick erstellt?
<Herbert-51> wie kann ich die rausnehmen?
<Herbert-51> mit startmedienersteller
<Herbert-51> hier von ubuntu 18.4
<k1l_> ok, also nicht unetbootin?
<Herbert-51> nein
<k1l_> was für hardware ist das?
<Herbert-51> asrock B450 und Ryten cpu
<k1l_> einige nvidia karten brauchen wohl immer noch nomodeset zum installieren
<Herbert-51> ist keine extrakarte mit drin
<Herbert-51> es sei denn die ist auf dem board oder in der cpu
<Herbert-51> ???
<Herbert-51> ne da ist ne radeon drin
<k1l_> wenn er nach installieren, oder live usb etc fragt, dann drück mal e und versuche mit "nomodeset" als kernelparameter
<k1l_> oder was er da anzeigt zum editieren
<Herbert-51> das ist ja das problem der zeigt nix an
<Herbert-51> der schaltet den bildschirm ab
<Herbert-51> da sehe ich dann nur kein signal
<Herbert-51> kann man das vorab in dem stick einstellen?
<Herbert-51> übrigens unter splash finde ich auf dem stick nur eine png und eine pcx
<k1l_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<le_bot> Title: BootOptions - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Herbert-51> ok ich versuch das mal dsanke erstmal
<Herbert-51> so, anzeige, AVM-Vi: unable to write to IOMMU perf Counter
<Herbert-51> wenn ich das alles richtig im kopf behalten habe
<Herbert-51> ich habe aber keinen blassen was er mir damit sagen will
<k1l_> nimm mal die kernel option "noapic" dazu
<k1l_> das scheint ein problem von der kernel version bei 18.04 und dem support der amd cpu zu sein.
<Herbert-51> ok, ich mach denn auch morgen weiter , muß wieder um 6 raus, ich danke erstmal
#ubuntu-de 2019-01-25
<hp-div7> .
<stevieh> .
<hp-div7> hi 
<hp-div7> bin ich richtig ubuntu support in deutsch ?
<hp-div7> ich möchte  zu dem dd command was wissen 
<hp-div7> besser gesagt ich bekomm fehler meldungen 
<Rochvellon> welche Fehlermeldungen bekommst Du denn? !paste
<Rochvellon> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<hp-div7> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KKbRHkDRpX/ 😊
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Herbert-51> Nach einigen Problemen habe ich es nun endlich geschafft 18.04 zu installieren.  bekomme aber mein hdmi nicht zum laufen. ASRock B450 hat da jemand ne idee woran das liegen kann
<stevieh> hp-div7: du solltest dich vielleicht grundlegend mal mit dem Befehl ls befassen und "wo" du gerade in deiner shell bist.
<ppq> Herbert-51, magst du mal deine /var/log/Xorg.0.log und die ausgabe des befehls xrandr im pastebin zeigen?
<hp-div7> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JwGHyHTxR9/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Rochvellon> hp-div7: normale Antworten darfst Du ruhig dann hier wieder schreiben und musst deswegen nicht das in einen Pastebin schreiben
<stevieh> hp-div7: also ich hab jetzt keine Lust, dir nen Linux kurs zu geben :-) schau mal ob du irgendwo sowas findest im Netz, das hat echt nix mit dd zu tun..
<hp-div7> 😐🤔ja ok  thxs👋
<Herbert-52> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CMtKP43cRK/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Rochvellon> hp-div7: ./ vor einer Datei schreibst Du nur dann, wenn Du Dich im gleichen Verzeichnis befindest und ein Programm in diesem Verzeichnis ausführen willst.
<Herbert-52> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Qgp3wrBK9y/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<hp-div7> thxs
<Herbert-51> ppq ich hab die beiden unter Herbert-52 geschickt. bin mit 2 rechner drin weil ich den einen doch ab und an runterfahren muß
<Rochvellon> Und bei /dev/sdb ist auch ein ./ zuviel
<Herbert-51> ich denke das hängt irgenwie mit dem bios zusammen
<ppq> Herbert-51, könnte auch alte software sein. testweise könntest du es mal mit einem 18.10 live-system versuchen
<ppq> wobei die 2200G/2400G eigentlich™ unterstützt sein sollten in 18.04.1 von juli 2018
<Herbert-51> ppq hab doch aber schon aktualisiert
<ppq> Herbert-51, achso, das ist schon ubuntu 18.10? dein log sagt was von kernel 4.15, der ist aus 18.04.
<Herbert-51> ja 
<ppq> das klingt, als sei das upgrade von 18.04 auf 18.10 nicht erfolgreich verlaufen
<Herbert-51> danach hab ich noch mal aktualisiert aber das was du hast ist das was jetzt drauf ist
<ppq> Herbert-51, schau doch mal im grub-bootmenü nach, ob da ein 4.18er kernel auftaucht
<ppq> der ist nämlich in ubuntu 18.10, normalerweise
<Herbert-51> wo finde ich das ?
<ppq> wenn du neu startest und dabei ein paar mal auf ESC drückst sollte das kommen
<ppq> direkt nach dem bios screen
<Herbert-51> nach dem bios screen macht der mit sofort die anmeldung auf :-( komm ich da auch anders rein?
<Herbert-51> mom ich habs geschaft
<ppq> die linke shift-taste kannst du auch mal versuchen
<ppq> ok
<Herbert-51> ubuntu erweiterte optionen und memory
<ppq> schau mal bei erweitert
<Herbert-51> 4-15.0-43 oder -29
<ppq> jo, dann ist das upgrade definitiv fehlgeschlagen
<ppq> versuchs also besser mal mit einem 18.10 livesystem
<Herbert-51> ok ich lad das mal runter. 
<Herbert-51> werde denn mal neu installieren
<ppq> Herbert-51, probier es erstmal im livesystem aus
<ppq> vielleicht ist die ursache doch eine andere, das wird sich dann zeigen
<Herbert-51> die 18.10 ist aber nur bis juni suportet :-(
<Herbert-51> achso noch nicht installieren?
<ppq> Herbert-51, na, wenn es im 18.10 live-system auch nicht geht, ist die ursache halt eine andere
<Herbert-51> ich mach gerade den stick fertig
<Herbert-51> ppq also die 18.10 geht
<ppq> na immerhin :)
<Herbert-51> das ist nur doof mit den updates
<ppq> ja, stimmt
<Herbert-51> wirds da noch mal irgendwie ne lösung geben?
<ppq> Herbert-51, gut möglich, wird ja sicher bald ein neues point-release von 18.04 geben, mit frischem backported kernel & mesa im iso
<Herbert-51> ich musste die 18.4 auch unter nomodset installieren
<Herbert-51> naja aber denn wieder alles neu machen :-(
<ppq> joa, ist ein risiko mit so neuer hardware..
<ppq> man liest ja von vielen, die gar keine probleme haben mit raven ridge unter 18.04
<ppq> ist wohl board-abhängig
<Herbert-51> scheiß ich bau das alte wieder ein /lach
<ppq> :D
<Herbert-51> was kann im schlimmsten fall passieren wenn die 18.10 nicht mehr supportet wird?
<Herbert-51> sollte doch aber trotsdem alles weiterlaufen oder?
<ppq> Herbert-51, ansonsten fahr halt die zwischenreleases bis 20.04 und schalte dann um auf LTS-only. das sind ja nur 3 upgrades
<Herbert-51> ???? wie mach ich das?
<Herbert-51> ich bin nicht so 100% firm
<ppq> na, wenn 19.04 rauskommt upgraden, und so weiter
<Herbert-51> ahhh
<Herbert-51> naja sowas ähnliches hatte ich mir schon gedacht, müsste doch gehen
<ppq> jo
<Herbert-51> denn schieb ich das jetzt hier mal rauf
<ppq> haste nun eigentlich die m.2 ssd genommen oder die sata? :)
<Herbert-51> m.2
<Herbert-51> die ist ja winzig. wenn man dagegen die 2,5" platten sieht
<Herbert-51> irgendwann gibts den ganzen rechner in ner streichholzschachtel
<ppq> :)
<Herbert-51> wie aktiviere ich denn den numlock unter 18-10
<Herbert-51> wie bei 18.4 geht nicht :-(
<j0k> NUM Lock Taste defekt kannst Du ausschließen? vielleicht mal probehalber ne andere tastatur probieren
<Herbert-51> nein ich mein das die bein booten schon aktiviert wird
<ppq> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nummernblock_aktivieren/#LightDM
<le_bot> Title: Nummernblock aktivieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Herbert-51> da bekomme ich eine fehlermeldung
<Herbert-51> fehler beim erzeugen der befehlszeile dbus-launch ...
<j0k> manchmal kann man das im BIOS auswählen
<Herbert-51> ok schau ich mal
<Herbert-51> das ist eingeschaltet aber sofern ubuntu startet gehts aus :-(
<j0k> aber du kannst es mit der NUM Taste dann nachträglich wieder anschalten?
<j0k> uuund ... manchmal geht auch nur die LED aus, NUMlock ist aber noch aktiv. Drückt man die Taste dann 2x geht die LED ggf. wieder an
<Herbert-51> ja
<Herbert-51-1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fB5rQKVWhf/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Herbert-51-1> das ist die fehlermeldung die er mir ausgibt
<Herbert-51> so ich bin weg. mus um 2 wieder raus :-(
#ubuntu-de 2019-01-26
<pragomer> hallo, nautilus - unter ubuntu 18.04 - sucht nicht auf netzlaufwerken, siehe dieser screenshot: https://snag.gy/sSBOoN.jpg
<le_bot> Title: Snaggy - easy screenshots (at snag.gy)
<pragomer> wie kann ich dies ändern?
<tomreyn> dpch es sucht auf netzlaufwerken, aber dann immer nur in dem aktuellen ordner. genau das will die nachricht sagen.
<tomreyn> ich vermute für ne rekursive such musst du's auf der kommandozeile machen.
<tomreyn> (weiß aber ad hoc auch nicht wie)
<pragomer> ah ja genau, das stimmt, nur im aktuellen Ordner.
<pragomer> Ich weiß, man kann in den Gnome-Einstellungen bei "Suche" was hinzufügen, dort ist jedoch das Zahnrad ausgegraut.
<tomreyn> ja das zahnrad ist da nur dafür da dassn man einzelne suchplugins/-kategorien, die das unterstützen, konfigurieren kann. aber scheinbar gitbs da auch keine bei der was konfigurierbar ist, jedenfalls nicht in ner standardinstallation
<pragomer> omg, es war so einfach. Es war einfach eine Einstellung in Nautilus. Mea culpa
<tomreyn> oh prima, na alles gut, ich kannte die auch nicht
<Myros> Hallo, ich stehe vor einem unbootbarem system, welches scheinbar ein problem mit dem umbenennen der vg hat
<Myros> Die sda3_crypt partition ist gemountet, aber bei der passworteingame kriege ich einen unknown fstype error
<Myros> Ich sehe auch meinen swap bez. Root partition
<tomreyn> wohin ist denn sda3_crypt gemountet?
<Myros> - /dev/mapper/
<tomreyn> okay, das ist der cryptmount, aber noch kein dateisystemmount.
<tomreyn> was gibt denn "mount" aus?
<tomreyn> mich interessiert da jetzt nur ob das root-dateisystem gemountet ist
<Myros> Rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)
<Myros> Die anderen einträge sind länger und haben optionen wie nosuid, nodev, noexec, etc
<Myros> Rootfs hat dies nicht
<tomreyn> gitbs denn da noch /dev/mapper einträge?
<Myros> Control, sda3_crypt ubuntu--vgt-root
<tomreyn> bzw irgendwas was "on / " gemountet ist?
<Myros> Und ubuntu--vgt-swap_1
<Myros> Wie sehe ich das?
<tomreyn> wohin ist denn ubuntu--vgt-root gemountet?
<Myros> Das sehe ich nicht
<Myros> Wohin müsste ubuntu--vgt-root gemountet sen?
<tomreyn> okay, ich vermute dann mal dass das root-dateisystem ("/") auf /dev/vgt/root liegt, also einem LVM2 logical volume namens "root" in der volume group "vgt" (die vorher vermutlich "vg" hieß), was wiederum auf der dmcrypt-luks verschlüüselten /dev/sda3 -partition liegt.
<tomreyn> mach mal: mount /dev/vgt/root /
<Myros> mount: mounting /dev/vgt/root on / failed: No such file or directory
<tomreyn> mach mal: mount /dev/mapper/vgt-root /
<Myros> mount: mounting /dev/mapper/vgt-root on / failed: No such file or directory
<tomreyn> mach mal: mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vgt-root /
<Myros> Seems to work
<tomreyn> ls /
<tomreyn> was siehst du da ungefähr ?
<tomreyn> initrd und vmlinuz und viele verzeichnisse, inklusive "boot" und "usr"?
<Myros> Dev usr sbin var init proc root lib64 scrips run bin tmp kernel lib conf etc sys
<Myros> Boot habe ich nicht gefunden
<tomreyn> okay macht sinn. drück mal strg-d jetz
<tomreyn> vermutlich fährt das system dann hoch
<Myros> Gave up waiting for root file system
<tomreyn> hmm, und du bist wieder in der busybox-shell?
<Myros> ALERT /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root does not exist
<Myros> Ja
<Myros> Er scheint weiterhin nach vg zu suchen statt vgt
<tomreyn> ja, du hast versäumt die initrd neu zu generierieren nachdem du die volume group umbenannt hast
<tomreyn> trotzdem hätte ich jetzt erwartet dass er bootet wenn wir ihm die / doch shcon hingelegt haben
<Myros> Das kann sehr gut sein, mir wurde gesagt ich soll den fs~k bearbetitet und update-grub ausgeführt
<tomreyn> "fs~k"?
<Myros> Ich hab deb genauen namen vergessen
<tomreyn> ok. ich hab leider grade kein testsystem auf dem ich das nachstellen kann. es kann sein dass du in scipts/ oder /conf/ ne datei editieren musst um aus dem 'ubuntu-vg' ein 'ubuntu-vgt' machen musst damit der boot fortgesetzt werden kann.
<tomreyn> hab das aber nicht mehr genau im kopf.
<Myros> Wie kann ich mit initramfs dateien bearbeiten?
<tomreyn> ich glaub da gibt's nur cat, ggf. noch vi
<tomreyn> und echo
<Myros> Vi giebts nicht
<Myros> Nano giebts leider auch nicht
<tomreyn> "ls /bin/" und "help" zeigen verfügbare befehle
<tomreyn> Myros: okay, hab hier jetzt ein system was ähnlich aufgebaut ist wie deins und bin in der busybox, sehe also ähnliches wie du
<tomreyn> mach mal: cat /conf/conf.d/cryptroot
<tomreyn> was steht da für "target=" (nur bis zum komma) und "lvm=" ?
<Myros> Ja und vlm= ubuntu--vg-root
<Myros> *lvm
<Myros> Die alten namen
<tomreyn> dann mach mal "mv /conf/conf.d/cryptroot /conf/conf.d/cryptroot.orig"
<Myros> Done
<tomreyn> und dann: sed 's/ubuntu-vg/ubuntu-vgt/g' /conf/conf.d/cryptroot.orig > /conf/conf.d/cryptroot
<tomreyn> dann nochmal: cat /conf/conf.d/cryptroot
<tomreyn> und cat /conf/conf.d/cryptroot.orig
<tomreyn> beide dateien sollten dann existieren und die cat /conf/conf.d/cryptroot sollte den aktuellen VG-namen enthalten
<Myros> cryptroot hat die alten bezeichnungen
<Myros> ubuntu--vg/ubuntu--vgt ?
<Myros> Würde das evtl. Gehen?
<tomreyn> ah verdammt ich hab ein minus vergessen
<Myros> Ok korrigiert
<Myros> Jetzt hat cat die rrichtigen namen
<tomreyn> okay
<Myros> Strg-d?
<tomreyn> und ich hab vorhin auch die root-partition falsch gemountet gehabt.
<tomreyn> moment noch
<tomreyn> was gibt das unten für "LVM physical volumes" aus? lvm lvmdiskscan
<Myros> Failed to connect to lvmetad
<Myros> Und dann disks
<Myros> ./dev/mapper/sda3_crypt 930GiB LVM physical volume
<Myros> ./dev/sda1
<Myros> ./dev/ubuntu-vgt/root
<Myros> ./dev/sda2
<Myros> ./dev/ubuntu-vgt/swap_1
<Myros> ./dev/sda3
<Myros> 1 disk
<Myros> 4 partitions
<Myros> 1LVM physical volume whole disk
<Myros> 0 LVM physical volumes
<tomreyn> Myros: sieht gut aus, dann mach mal: mount /dev/ubuntu-vgt/root /root
<tomreyn> und dann nochmal strg-d
<Myros> Nach strg-d blinkt der cursor, er reagiert nicht auf eingaben
<tomreyn> hmm shit. okay, dann nochmal booten und wir probieren es nochmal
<tomreyn> wenn du in der shell ankommst mach dann nur: sed -i 's/ubuntu--vg/ubuntu--vgt/g' /conf/conf.d/cryptroot
<tomreyn> und dann strg-d
<Myros> ALERT! /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root does not exist
<tomreyn> hmm ja da hat er recht
<Myros> Könnten wir ubuntu--vgt auf ubuntu--vg mappen?
<Myros> Aaah
<tomreyn> mit nem symlink wohl, ja.
<Myros> Ich hab was gefunden
<Myros> Cat /proc/cmdline
<Myros> Boot_image=/vmlinux-4... ...ubuntu--vg-root
<tomreyn> ja das ist die kernel-commandline. die kannst du an der stelle jetzt aber nicht mehr ändern
<tomreyn> aber du hast recht, das könntest du vom grub-menü aus editieren.
<Myros> Das geht leider nicht, während dem grub ist der bildschirm schwarz
<tomreyn> da musst du wiederholt escape drücken damit es sichtbar wird
<tomreyn> oder die shfttaste gedrückt halten wenn es kein uefi ist
<tomreyn> *shifttaste
<Myros> Soll ich einen reboot machen und dann esc drücken?
<Myros> Ist mit uefi
<tomreyn> ja mach mal. 
<tomreyn> sobald du das menü hast und "Ubuntu" vorausgewählt ist drückst du 'e'
<tomreyn> ja mach mal. dann kannst du mal berichten was da bei der mit "set root=" beginnenden zeile kommt. steht da was von "lvmid"?
<tomreyn> brauchst es nicht abtippen
<Myros> Bei wiederholtem esc drücken lane ich bei der gleichen passworteingabe
<tomreyn> hmm, probier nochmal, das escape drücken musst du schnell hintereinander machen, also nicht gedrückt halten, und zwar direkt nach (oder schon auf) dem BIOS POST screen
<Myros> Ich sehe keinen BIOS POST screen
<Myros> Ich probiers nochmals
<tomreyn> oder direkt nach dem logo des hardwareherstellers
<Myros> Ich sehe kein logo des hardwareherstelles
<tomreyn> okay, was siehst du denn wenn du den rechner anmachst?
<Myros> Das erste was ich sehe auf dem bildschirm nach dem booten ist die passwaorteingabe für die disk
<tomreyn> vor dem booten
<Myros> Ok auch beim 2. Versuch bin ich wieder da gelandet
<Myros> Wenn ich den power on button auf dem laptop drücke und auf den bilschirm schaue sehe ich als erstes die passworteingabe
<tomreyn> okay
<Myros> Laut hersteller normal, da das bios die treiber für die grafikkarte nicht hat
<Myros> Und alle anschlüsse inklusive Dsub via grafikkarte laufen
<tomreyn> okay dann nochmal in der busybox:
<tomreyn> sed -i 's/ubuntu--vg/ubuntu--vgt/g' /conf/conf.d/cryptroot
<Myros> Auch beim versuch nummer 3 lande ich bei dem passwort
<tomreyn> lvm lvmdiskscan
<tomreyn> mount /dev/ubuntu-vgt/root /root
<tomreyn> strg-d
<tomreyn> Myros: ah halt eins noch vorm strg-d:
<Myros> Ja
<tomreyn> set ROOT='/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vgt-root'
<tomreyn> hoffe dann klappts
<Myros> Das gleiche leider
<Myros> ALERT dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root does not exist
<tomreyn> okay, nochmal, und diesmal:
<tomreyn> sed -i 's/ubuntu--vg/ubuntu--vgt/g' /conf/conf.d/cryptroot
<tomreyn> lvm lvmdiskscan
<tomreyn> mount /dev/ubuntu-vgt/root /root
<tomreyn> export ROOT='/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vgt-root'
<tomreyn> strg-d
<Myros> (tomreyn) mount /dev/ubuntu-vgt/root /root
<Myros> It failed Device or ressource busy
<tomreyn> Myros: das ist merkwürdig, denn bis zu diesem punkt sind das die gleichen befehle wie eben
<tomreyn> und da hattest du diesen fehler nicht
<Myros> Jup
<tomreyn> aber gut, dann überspring das m9ounten
<tomreyn> ach moment, mit "und nochmal" meinte ich nen reboot
<tomreyn> falls das nicht klar war
<Myros> Ah
<Myros> Das habe ich ned gemacht
<tomreyn> ok dann mach mal ;)
<Myros> Geht nicht
<Myros> Gleiche nachricht
<tomreyn> Myros: ich glaub ich muss mich nochmal ne stunde aufs ohr hauen, die nacht war etwas kurz. viel erfolg noch damit. falls es später bootet bitte einmal "update-initramfs -k $(uname -r) -c
<tomreyn> du kannst das auch in einem chroot aus der live-/installer fixen, ist aber auch nicht wirklich einfacher.
<tomreyn> vielleicht kann ja noch wer anderes aushelfen
<tomreyn> ansonsten später vielleicht nochmal
<Myros> Danke dir
<Myros> Vielen Dank
<Herbert-51> moin moin in die runde
<Herbert-51> habe gestern ubuntu 18.10 installiert. nun stelle ich gerade fest der hat die Platte garnicht aufgeteilt
<Herbert-51> will das gleich noch mal machen dann aber manuell.
<Herbert-51> wieviel muss ich fürd system lassen und welches format?
 * Rochvellon hat für / 20 GB reserviert. Auf seinem Destop ist das Format ext4, auf dem Laptop hat er btrfs
<Herbert-51> also hier hat er jetzt auch ext4 gemacht aber die ganze platte bis auf 1mb aber das ist wohl wegen der installation
<ppq> Herbert-51, moin, also der installer hat die rootpartition / über die ganze platte angelegt? ist doch ok so, oder nicht?
<ppq> wozu noch weiter partitionieren, oder soll da parallel noch ein windows drauf?
 * j0k findet selbst bei Dualboot überflüssig
<j0k> außer vielleicht man braucht echt ne separate "Austausch Partition"
<Hestelo> Ich habe elementary OS 0.4.1 LOKI Ubgrate Funktiont funktioniert nicht, kann einer Helfen. (Ubdates u.ä. werden auch nicht ausgeführt)
<j0k> hier ist aber doch Ubuntu
<Hestelo> Das ist Auf Basis von "Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS"
<Rochvellon> ja, es basiert auf auf Ubuntu. Und Ubuntu basiert auf Debian. Allerdings können einige Unterschiede vorhanden sein, die wir hier jedoch nicht kennen. 
<j0k> Hestelo:  Ist das denn ein offizielles von Ubuntu unterstütztes Flavor von dem wir noch nichts wissen? Letzter Wissensstand meinerseits ist das (wie Mint) halt einfach ein Wallbuntu/Fork welches seinen eigenen Weg geht
<Hestelo> gibt es hier einen elementary Channel?
<ppq> #elementary 
<j0k> kann das sein, dass es Ubuntu für ARM nur noch als Serverversion gibt? Oder bin ich blind
<Herbert-51> ist es möglich eine datensicherung von einem alten rechner auf einen neuen zu bringen?
<j0k> hab grad blauäugig ein do-release-upgrade auf einer 16.04 istallation auf einem älteren HPmini gemacht. Nun ist die Auflösung nur noch 1024x... schlimmer aber ist, dass noch nicht mal mehr das Netzwerk in Ordnung ist. Was kann ich tun?
<Herbert-51> datensicherung sagt immer er kann darauf nicht zugreifen obwohl ich den ordner öffnen kann
<j0k> Herbert-51:  ja - da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten
<j0k> !datensicherung
<le_bot> Informationen zu Datensicherung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<Herbert-51> na direckt über das program von ubuntu
<j0k> mist - und ich bräucht den Rechner morgen früh
<j0k> auch dejadup hat dort nen Beitrag und nen Link. Schon gelesen?
<Herbert-51> kann es sein das es nicht geht wegen versionswechsel , die sicherung ist von 18.4 habe jetzt aber 18.10 drauf
<j0k> ach so Herbert-51 Du willst per DejaDup Sicherungen von "vor einem Releaseupgrade" zurückspielen?
<ppq> welche daten willst du denn wiederherstellen?
<ppq> kopier dir die doch einfach raus.
<j0k> ...bitte meine Frage nicht vergessen
<Herbert-51> ich habe sicherungen vom Benutzerverzeichnis in 18.4 angelegt. die hätte ich jetzt gerne wieder auf dem rechner drauf 18.10
<Herbert-51> da sind nun aber alles .gpg dateien im ordner
<Herbert-51> werd wohl die alte platte mit rein hängen müssen und alle rüberschieben
<ppq> j0k, diese ARM kisten brauchen vielleicht einen speziellen kernel, der für 18.04 nicht im repo ist, oder so - für viele ARM systeme gibts ja auch nur fertige images mit ubuntu, keine installationsmedien... gut möglich, dass da gar kein update vorgesehen ist. ist das denn offiziell unterstützt oder ein community port?
<j0k> keiner nen hintfür mich ... chroot mit nem Livesystem hat auch kein internet
<ppq> unter "hp mini" finde ich gerade auch nur x86 rechner, sicher dass das arm ist?
<j0k> ppq:  die erstinstalltion war eigentlich absolut problemfrei. Und in meiner gutgläubigkeit dachte ich machst halt mal ein do-release-upgrade. und nun hab ich den Salat
<j0k> ziemlich ... ist ein uralter HP Mini
<j0k> wär grad mit nem Live drauf. Wie stell ich das gesichert fest ppq ?
<ppq> j0k, na, was für ein livesystem ist das denn? die normale .iso?
<ppq> steht in /proc/cpuinfo
<j0k> die Live ist eine ubuntu64bit ... bootete aber (it fehlermeldungen) trotzdem ... /proc/cpuinfo erzählt was von intel atom (tm) cpu n450
<ppq> na siehste, x86
<j0k> hm und das wär dann 32bit?
<ppq> nein, der kann auch 64
<ppq> sonst würde das 64bit ubuntu auch gar nicht booten
<j0k> aber was ist dann mit dem do-release-upgrade passiert dass es mir das Netzwerk komplett lahmgelegt hat
<j0k> und wie bekomm ich das repariert vor allem. Bräuchte den morgen echt dringend :(
<ppq> musst wohl abwägen, was schneller geht - reparieren oder frisch aufsetzen
<j0k> hatte ja die Hoffnung das per chroot lösen zu können, aber selbt selbst mit https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD/ hab ich kein Internet
<le_bot> Title: Live-CD › chroot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<j0k> ppq:  reparieren wär schon toll wegen den ganzen bereits vorhandenen Settings
<ppq> die möchtest du keepen? ;)
<j0k> ppq:  wo seh ich denn ob der auch ne 64bit installation vertragen würde
<ppq> naja, so ein homeverzeichnis ist schnell rüberkopiert
<ppq> j0k, habe ich gerade schon nachgeschaut bei ark.intel.com, der atom N450 kann 64 bit
<j0k> also vielleicht doch einfach das 64bit Live drüberinstallieren?
<ppq> würde aber auf xubuntu oder lubuntu setzen
<j0k> ja klar - wär wohl wegen Alter und Recourcen die besser Wahl
<ppq> si
<j0k> Na gut - dann lad ich mir halt ein Lubuntu und klatsch das drüber
<j0k> danke
<ppq> so würd ich das machen, jo. alle daten extern sichern, (x|l)ubuntu drauf, selektiv krams wieder einspielen
<j0k> ppq:  keine Zeit für Datensicherung - muss ich dann halt pö-a-pö ;-) neu konfigurieren
<j0k> wichtig ist erst mal - aktuell - funktionsfähig - mit Netzwerk
<ppq> j0k, nicht dass da noch was wichtiges drauf ist, wird ja alles plattgemacht beim neuinstallieren.
<j0k> kann ich mit leben wenn da was verloren geht auf dieser Kiste
<ppq> na denn :)
<j0k> Danke ppq 
<j0k> wichtig is, dass dann auch das Tethering wieder geht
<j0k> und der Download is ganz schön lahm heut
<j0k> aber auch LAN und WLAN muss natürlich
<Herbert-51> leute ich habe immer noch ein problemchen mit mein numlock. es geht jetzt zwar an aber erst nach dem lockin wie bekomme ich es denn davor hin
<ppq> Herbert-51, was meinst du mit davor? den anmeldebildschirm oder ein TTY?
<Herbert-51> der anmeldebildschirm
<Herbert-51> das es bei der anmeldung schon an ist
<j0k> bei mir geht das auch nur manchmal nach dem Hochfahren an. Manchmal muss ich aber noch die NUM Taste drücken. Ist das wirklich so essentiell, dass man das fixen muss? 
<Herbert-51> naja wenn man es gewöhnt ist das der immer an ist schon
<Robert_Zenz> Herbert-51, schau mal in die BIOS Einstellungen. Vor dem OS ist das BIOS dafuer zustaendig.
<j0k> das hatte ich letztens schon empfohlen
<Herbert-51> im bios ist es an. es wird dann beim starten von ubuntu ausgeschaltet und erst nachdem ich mich angemeldet habe schaltet es wieder an
<Herbert-51> irgendwie beim start mus es ausgeshaltet werden. die frage ist nur wo die einstellungen oder befehle dafür sitzen :-(
<Robert_Zenz> Herbert-51, okay, kurios.
<Herbert-51> jep
<Herbert-51> sofort mit dem anmeldebildschirm geht numlock aus :-(
<ppq> Herbert-51, dann musst du das paket numlockx installieren und die datei /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf bearbeiten. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VRQXPPd2TN/ wenn da schon was drinsteht, einfach entsprechend die zeile greeter-... mit reinschreiben in den block, der mit [Seat:*] eingeleitet wird.
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<j0k> Herbert-51:  https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nummernblock_aktivieren/#Anmeldebildschirm
<le_bot> Title: Nummernblock aktivieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> ... davon ausgehend, dass du lightdm nutzt
<ppq> j0k, das im ubuntuusers wiki ist noch für gdm, heute nutzt ubuntu glaub ich lightdm
<Herbert-51> also ich hab da nur lightm-gtk-greeter.conf
<Herbert-51> lightm.conf gibt es nicht :-(
<ppq> dann schau mal im verzeichnis lightdm.conf.d/
<ppq> da müsste was mit greeter im namen liegen
<ppq> oder vielleicht ist das bei dir auch in der lightm-gtk-greeter.conf mit drin... halte ausschau nach dem [Seat:*] textblock
<ppq> j0k, oder nutzt ubuntu wieder gdm?!
<Herbert-51> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K79nkGnFyC/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Herbert-51> da ist alles mögliche drin aber nix aktiviert würde ich sagen
<Herbert-51> das ist auch die einzige datei im verzeichnis
<j0k> ppq:  kommt sicher drauf an welches
<Herbert-51> lightdm
<ppq> cat /etc/systemd/system/display-manager.service | grep ExecStart
<ppq> mit dem befehl lässt sich das wohl rausfinden
<ppq> useless use of cat :)
<ppq> grep ExecStart /etc/systemd/system/display-manager.service
<Herbert-51> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Zmpb9yrh3s/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<j0k> ppq:  also wohl doch gdm
<ppq> jo
<ppq> Herbert-51, probier es mal so wie in j0ks link für gdm beschrieben
<Herbert-51> unter etc habe ich aber nur das verzeichnis gdm3 nicht gdm
<ppq> da muss man doch gar keine datei editieren?
<Herbert-51> das war nix
<Herbert-51> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/v26R5cpp2Z/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Herbert-51> also zeile 5 geht nicht und zeile 8 auch nicht. nach dem start bekomme ich dann eine fehlermeldung das lightm nicht richtig arbeitet
<Herbert-51> ich gebe es auf. werd ich mich wohl dran gewöhnen müssen numlock einzuschalten :-(
<Herbert-51> ich danke trotsdem für eure hilfe
#ubuntu-de 2019-01-27
<pragomer> bei ubuntu (gnome) muss man beim sperrbildschirm erst das hintergrundbild "hochschieben" bevor man zur passworteingabe kommt... das haben sie wohl windows nachgemacht.. kann man das irgendwie abschalten?
<stevieh> du kannst auch einfach enter drücken bzw. auch - glaub ich - das passwort direkt eingeben.
<pragomer> enter funktioniert soweit, das ist klar. Suche nach einer Möglichkeit das komplett abzuschalten
<nonlieviewj> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EC16e24H3PI
<le_bot> Title: Die Microtraining App - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
#ubuntu-de 2020-01-20
<dreamon> Moin. Mein Touchpad geht nicht, nach Standby. Maustasten die funktionieren. Nach reboot alles wieder funktionsfähig.
<drc> dreamon: kannst du das psmouse-Kernelmodul entladen und wieder laden?
<drc> geht das touchpad danach wieder?
<drc> wenn nicht, gleichen test mit i2c_hid
<dreamon> drc, psmouse führte zum Erfolg
<drc> wudnerbar
<drc> dann kannst du das automatisiert machen lassen
<dreamon> Stellt sich die Frage, was kann man tun? warten bis fehler bereinigt ist?
<drc> langfristig ja. kurzfristig sagst du dem kernel einfach, er soll das modul nach dem aufwachen einmal neuladen 
<dreamon> Wo schreib ich das rein?
<drc> Datei in /lib/systemd/system-sleep/
<dreamon> einfach script rein mit rmmod und modprobe? 
<drc> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VvRP3n4QYX/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<drc> im grunde ja
<drc> du willst das ja nur beim aufwachen machen, daher "post"
<dreamon> Name Egal.. ? 
<drc> soweit ich weiß ja
<drc> solange das ausführbar ist, wird es genutzt
<dreamon> drc, DANKE!.. ;)
<drc> gern
<stevieh> und, gehts?
#ubuntu-de 2020-01-21
<jka1> Moin
<bmbbsr> Guten Tag 64bit Check ist doch lm in den Flags oder bin ich da falsch
<bmbbsr> hintergrund die DVD mit 3mal sha256sum check 64bit will einfach nicht laufen 
<bmbbsr> die i368 dvd geht problemlos
<tomreyn> fixed!
#ubuntu-de 2020-01-22
<Herbert-51> nabend in den raum
<Herbert-51> kann mir mal jemand helfen einen ordner in ubuntu 19.04 so frei zu geben das ich den über das lokale netzwerk erreichen kann
<Herbert-51> ich stehe hier vollkommen auf dem schlauch :-(
<Herbert-51> wie ordne ich den rechner eine arbeitsgruppe zu usw.
<mycrap> hi
<mycrap> looking for graphics help  please
<k1l> this channel is german. if you are looking for help in english try #ubuntu
<mycrap> Danka
#ubuntu-de 2020-01-23
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Wie wichtig und nutzlich ist Python für einen Systemadmin, bitte?
<stevieh> sehr
<stevieh> IMHO
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ok, danke.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Dann werde ich es lernen.
<stevieh> ja, lohnt sich eh
<HattoriHanzo12> Wäre praktisch... Sehr sogar... Geht aber auch ohne ;-)
<j0k> HattoriHanzo12: Alles OK mit Deiner Verbindung? HattoriHanzo12 
#ubuntu-de 2020-01-24
<Elfo> Hi, ich will mir einen USB Stick kaufen um von dem aus im April 20.04 neu zu installieren. Wie groß muss der Stick sein?
<Elfo> reichen 32GB?
<Elfo> Ich denke ja oder?
<tomreyn> Elfo: klar, auf jeden fall
<tomreyn> die isos sind doch auch nur etwas über nem gigabyte
<tomreyn> äh 2,5 GB
<Elfo> dachte vielleicht nutzt der noch irgendwas beim booten des installationssystems
<Elfo> k.a.
<Elfo> aber ich denke auch das sollte gehn
<tomreyn> aber überleg dir vielleicht ob du nicht lieber ne kleine ssd kaufst
<tomreyn> schneller, langlebiger, weniger fehleranfällig
<ItaloRaver-> Elfo_: für dat installen und starten sollte dat auf jeden reichen, kommt drauf an wat nachhe damit machen willst, wat noch installen und speichern willst 
<ItaloRaver-> mit 32gb sollte siche noch gut wat platzt ...
<ItaloRaver-> wichtig sind wohl noch die lese / schreibe geschwindigkeit ;-)
<ItaloRaver-> hie hat es noch infos dazu https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation_auf_externen_Speichermedien/
<le_bot> Title: Installation auf externen Speichermedien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ItaloRaver-> ev. auch noch interessant https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation_auf_Flashmedien/
<le_bot> Title: Installation auf Flashmedien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> sd-karten gehen schnell kaputt. 
<ItaloRaver-> tja, ich habe es nicht durchgelesen, abe steht da bestimmt auch x-D 
<gunter> Hallo, kann mir jemand bei einem Device Tree Problem helfen?
<tomreyn> so nicht
<Conan179> guten nabend zusammen, könnte mir kurz jemand bei einem mount/samba problem helfen, bitte?
<stevieh> fragst du, guggst, du
#ubuntu-de 2020-01-26
<digitalpiano> l
<fox_> morgen, hab badblocks über meine 320GB festblatte laufen lassen, das ergebnis war "Durchgang beendet, 183601432 defekte Blöcke gefunden. (183601432/0/0 Fehler)". Was heist das das die Festblatte den Geistau giebt sie ist schon älter so 10 jahre 
<drc> klingt so, ja. daten sichern, solange sie noch funktioniert.
<ring0> vorher eventuell zusätzlich auch kurz smartctl konsultieren: smartctl -A /dev/foo
<fox_> danke, versuch ich gleich mal 
